# Emergenza Covid-19



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Spostiamoci qua, dedicando il thread soltanto a questa situazione che coinvolge ormai tutti.
Come lo state vivendo?
Cosa ha cambiato e temete cambierà nella vostra vita?
Interessante sarebbe anche conoscere le conseguenze su chi è interessato dai provvedimenti e non può lavorare o di chi teme per la propria salute o per quella dei propri cari.
Opinioni politiche: siete d'accordo per come si sono mossi tutti? Stanno lavorando bene?
Cosa vedete di diverso nelle persone accanto a voi.
Testimonianze personali sono ben gradite.
Anche sfoghi.
Per chi è in panico, nessun problema a confessarlo.
Un abbraccio a tutti.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Ah, anche i toni lievi e un po' di sano umorismo per alleggerire il problema ogni tanto van bene.
Serietà ma accettando anche oltre alla rabbia ogni tanto qualche spunto di leggerezza.
Ne abbiamo bisogno.


----------



## stany (8 Marzo 2020)

Guardare dal minuto tre al minuto 4
Capiremo perché siamo i paria d'Europa.


----------



## bettypage (8 Marzo 2020)

Io sto lavorando da casa, così mio marito. Bambini che sono a casa da scuola. Convivenza caotica e stressante, i bambini la vivono come vacanza e non capiscono che dobbiamo lavorare. Bisogna organizzare i compiti perché le maestre ci hanno invitato a prendere i libri a scuola e ci coordineremo via wu (e anche qui polemiche). 
Mio marito, di natura ansiosa nonché ipocondriaco, è una molla. Srgue in modo ossessivo i dati, io sono più distaccata, percepisco la gravità della situazione ma non mi sento in pericolo. Come è cambiato il mio stile di vita? Ridotto le uscite, zero centri commerciali, ristoranti, bar. Spesa in contro orari. 
Lato positivo, sto togliendo il superfluo. 
Quello che continua a farmi incazzare è la strumentalizzazione politica, mi aspettavo coesione per affrontare in concerto il problema e invece si continua con il solito circo. Ma i politici sono il nostro specchio, la gente non è disposta a limitarsi per la collettività, l' interesse personale domina.


----------



## Vera (8 Marzo 2020)

Cerco di usare il buonsenso per me e gli altri. 
Da domani non potrò andare al lavoro. Limiterò le uscite allo stretto necessario. Ne approfitterò per dedicarmi al giardinaggio.
Mia figlia segue le lezioni on line. Ieri mattina era in video conferenza con i Prof ed i compagni di classe. Sono entrata in camera sua cantando a squarciagola, pensando stesse ancora dormendo. Penso non mi presenterò più ai Consigli di Classe per i prossimi anni


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2020)

Stamattina mi sono svegliato in zona rossa, non smetterò di lavorare, domani in ufficio come al solito, i soci stanno limitando come me i contatti sociali.
Oggi passeggiata nella natura.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Noto che tanti disquisiscono su quell'evitare nel decreto, che non è proibire, e su quegli spostamenti.
La questione è abbastanza semplice.
Per lavoro ci si può spostare, così come per andare a fare la spesa, ma non per vedere amici, amanti, parenti, non per andare in montagna o a fare shopping.
Si resta all'interno del Comune, si sta in casa. Non occorrono i militari per esigere questo, come in Cina.
Come naturista abbiamo sospeso ovviamente tutti gli incontri. Niente gite. 
Però per come è scritto il decreto lascia aperte tante interpretazioni. Ovviamente a vantaggio di chi se ne fregherà.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Cerco di usare il buonsenso per me e gli altri.
> Da domani non potrò andare al lavoro. Limiterò le uscite allo stretto necessario. Ne approfitterò per dedicarmi al giardinaggio.
> Mia figlia segue le lezioni on line. Ieri mattina era in video conferenza con i Prof ed i compagni di classe. Sono entrata in camera sua cantando a squarciagola, pensando stesse ancora dormendo. Penso non mi presenterò più ai Consigli di Classe per i prossimi anni


Da noi non sono riuscite ancora a organizzarle.
Hanno fatto una prova per le ore di religione, ma è saltata la piattaforma per le eccessive connessioni. 
Mia figlia si è connessa con FaceTime a un amico che l'ha condivisa riprendendo il suo cellulare. 
Le altre insegnanti ancora non pervenute.


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2020)

Io sto usando questo tempo per studiare. 
Per coltivare alcuni contatti che ho lasciato correre via presa dalla frenesia dell'ultimo anno. 

Sto seguendo i miei. Nel senso che mia madre, come al solito, arriva sempre in ritardo sulla comprensione generale delle cose e poi va in panico. 
Quindi ho usato i giorni scorsi per prepararla a questo.
Stamattina con mia sorella ci siam sentite per congratularci una con l'altra. Pare che siam riuscite a gestirla. 

Lei non sta bene. Mia sorella dico. 
Niente di che. Raffreddore. 
Ma ci siamo un po' coccolate ribadendoci la nostra vicinanza. 

Mi fa molta specie che io, che di solito svicolo dall'affetto, mi sto scoprendo dolce.
Probabilmente è anche merito della presenza di G. nella mia vita. 

Sto coltivando la gratitudine. 

Ieri sono andata per boschi, mattina presto, una poiana mi ha volato sopra la testa nel silenzio delle piante. Era dolce anche quella presenza. 

Sto invecchiando. 

Stamattina G. si è svegliato con un "buongiorno zoccola, benvenuta nell'apocalisse"
E' un cretino    

Paradossalmente sto rivedendo il significato di "casa". 
E' una sensazione strana. Ma bella


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Spostiamoci qua, dedicando il thread soltanto a questa situazione che coinvolge ormai tutti.
> Come lo state vivendo?
> Cosa ha cambiato e temete cambierà nella vostra vita?
> Interessante sarebbe anche conoscere le conseguenze su chi è interessato dai provvedimenti e non può lavorare o di chi teme per la propria salute o per quella dei propri cari.
> ...


Fatta passeggiata sui sentieri isolati, in collina. Complice il bel tempo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2020)

Domani andrò al lavoro, non posso farlo da casa.
Ma non abbiamo contatto con esterno , niente estranei, pochi al lavoro.
Per il resto , ho messo un sacco di progetti in cantiere, per cui non mi annoio nel tempo libero. Ma questa è una mia prerogativa da sempre. 
In realtà il fatto di non andare in giro a caso  non mi fa la differenza. 
Ho sempre dato la precedenza alle mie passioni.
Oggi torta stile pasticceria.
Quei cazzi di ciuffi di panna non mi vengono mai.


----------



## Martes (8 Marzo 2020)

Anch'io da oggi in zona rossa.

Continuo a lavorare perché sto su un servizio h24, con utenti ed équipe di lavoro da gestire tentando di mantenere un equilibrio e limitare il nervosismo. 

Il mio convivente è tornato stamattina alle 5 dopo 14 ore di turno in ospedale

Attualmente sono impossibilitata a incontrare il mio compagno 

Ma almeno so che sta bene, io sto bene... ed è una bella giornata


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Io ieri mi sono addormentato sul divano a mezzanotte, quando il sindaco del mio paese ha gettato la spugna e sciolto la riunione.
Mi sono svegliato alle 3 trovandomi Conte in Tv.
Decreto finalmente redatto e pubblicato sulla GU.
Stamattina sui social tutti a cercare di tradurlo.
Messaggi della capa di mia moglie che non lo ha capito.
Un mio amico del Liceo che mi chiede dove sta scritto che non si può gironzolare per la Lombardia.
Altri che ovviamente notano quell'EVITARE che non è PROIBIRE, non è una norma imperativa. 
Stamattina faccio la spesa
Al Carrefour tutto come prima.
Dell'Esselunga invece mi dicono che abbia stabilito gli ingressi contingentati. Tutti fuori in attesa di entrare scaglionati. L'avevo scritto ieri. Giustissimo. Fatelo anche per i centri commerciali.
C'è il sole.
I miei vicini peruviani fanno casino in casa con la musica latino americana. Ma quanti sono?
Un'idea me la son fatta. 
Per arrivare a proibire occorre organizzare la presenza sul territorio di posti di blocco. 
Gestire treni, stazioni, aeroporti. 
Dare modo alle ditte di organizzarsi. 
Ci sarà un prossimo decreto, ancora più stringente. 
Una mia amica mi hanno detto che hanno sospeso le udienze fino alla fine di maggio.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

Comunicato AMPAS 7/03: un po' di chiarezza nel caos...
					

Il 23/2 come Ampas (la nostra associazione di medici di segnale che conta ad oggi 721 medici) avevamo diffuso un comunicato volto a contenere almeno in parte le scene di panico e di saccheggio dei supermercati a cui stavamo assistendo. Oggi, 7/3, la situazione è in evoluzione e ci sembra giusto...




					www.medicinadisegnale.it


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Il mio amico del liceo insieme a un'altra (tutti e due che mi infestano di meme del PD da una vita e di quelli #milanononsiferma) ovviamente non concordano sulla lettura stringente.
La donna oggi è uscita con figli per un tre ore di aria.
Dicono entrambi che basti evitare i luoghi affollati.
In effetti sono un coglione io che in una giornata di sole me ne sto a casa ma anche tutti quelli che non lavoreranno per settimane ancora non percependo reddito perché sono sottoposti a obblighi.
Al prossimo decreto. Dove tutto sarà più chiaro.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunicato AMPAS 7/03: un po' di chiarezza nel caos...
> 
> 
> Il 23/2 come Ampas (la nostra associazione di medici di segnale che conta ad oggi 721 medici) avevamo diffuso un comunicato volto a contenere almeno in parte le scene di panico e di saccheggio dei supermercati a cui stavamo assistendo. Oggi, 7/3, la situazione è in evoluzione e ci sembra giusto...
> ...


Quindi la tua opinione è...?

Ps chi sono i medici del segnale?

Eppure a me sembra chiaro. Che debba spiegarlo a due laureati... 

Leggo ora di una dottoressa dell'Ospedale di Vizzolo che si è lamentata che il mercato domenicale di Melegnano fosse pieno di gente.
Un'altra mia amica ligure che le spiagge da lei fossero prese d'assalto.
Ammettiamolo . Qualcosa non funziona.
Gli studenti sono a casa da scuola con le scuole aperte.
Attori, ballerini, registi, organizzatori di congressi e operatori delle fiere, titolari di palestra, e tante altre categorie non lavorano.
Nel settore turistico da noi tutto è crollato. 
Gli ospedali hanno ristrutturato appuntamenti, visite, reparti per l'emergenza. E lavorano sfruttando al massimo le risorse che hanno.
Tanti dipendenti sono in ferie forzate.
Altri lavorano da casa.
In questo quadro altrove la vita continua uguale, come se niente fosse.
Ma che senso ha?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Il mio amico del liceo insieme a un'altra (tutti e due che mi infestano di meme del PD da una vita e di quelli #milanononsiferma) ovviamente non concordano sulla lettura stringente.
> La donna oggi è uscita con figli per un tre ore di aria.
> Dicono entrambi che basti evitare i luoghi affollati.
> In effetti sono un coglione io che in una giornata di sole me ne sto a casa ma anche tutti quelli che non lavoreranno per settimane ancora non percependo reddito perché sono sottoposti a obblighi.
> Al prossimo decreto. Dove tutto sarà più chiaro.


Perché fare un giro al parco è pericoloso?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi la tua opinione è...?
> 
> Ps chi sono i medici del segnale?


Non mi è chiara l’associazione. Ho fatto ricerche. Non vi sono segnalazioni contrarie.
Mi sembravano interessanti i dati e la lettura dei fatti.
Non dicono che i provvedimenti sono sbagliati, anzi, ma che non è necessario stare in ansia.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Leggo ora di una dottoressa dell'Ospedale di Vizzolo che si è lamentata che il mercato domenicale di Melegnano fosse pieno di gente.
> Un'altra mia amica ligure che le spiagge da lei fossero prese d'assalto.
> Ammettiamolo . Qualcosa non funziona.
> Gli studenti sono a casa da scuola con le scuole aperte.
> ...


Riduzione della diffusione e diluizione nel tempo.
L’hai detto tu già una settimana fa.


----------



## bettypage (8 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi è chiara l’associazione. Ho fatto ricerche. Non vi sono segnalazioni contrarie.
> Mi sembravano interessanti i dati e la lettura dei fatti.
> Non dicono che i provvedimenti sono sbagliati, anzi, ma che non è necessario stare in ansia.


"possano provocare al paese più danno di quanto non abbia già prodotto una gestione approssimativa delle prime pubbliche comunicazioni. Tale gestione, invece di dimensionare il problema (che c’è ed esiste, nessuno lo nega) all’interno dei suoi confini, ha trasformato il nostro paese (il primo a fare sistematicamente un alto numero di tamponi, anche ad individui asintomatici) nell’untore mondiale, con enormi disagi per aziende, persone, istituzioni.

Raccomandiamo a chi sta gestendo questa crisi, da medici, una estrema prudenza nell’imporre limiti alla vita e alla circolazione delle persone, con provvedimenti sproporzionati che possono fare ulteriormente crescere panico e timori sia in Italia che all’estero, generando oltre che povertà e recessione, anche, inevitabilmente, malattia."
Questo passaggio, secondo me, lascia intendere che sono eccessive le misure intraprese. Eppure sono medici come sono medici coloro che costituiscono il comitato tecnico consulente del governo.
Questa è  schizofrenia.


----------



## Lostris (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Il mio amico del liceo insieme a un'altra (tutti e due che mi infestano di meme del PD da una vita e di quelli #milanononsiferma) ovviamente non concordano sulla lettura stringente.
> La donna oggi è uscita con figli per un tre ore di aria.
> Dicono entrambi che basti evitare i luoghi affollati.
> In effetti sono un coglione io che in una giornata di sole me ne sto a casa ma anche tutti quelli che non lavoreranno per settimane ancora non percependo reddito perché sono sottoposti a obblighi.
> Al prossimo decreto. Dove tutto sarà più chiaro.


Anch’io esco e usciró con i miei figli all’aperto. 
Rischio seriamente di impazzire altrimenti 

Non vedo dove sia il problema se si va dove non c’è nessuno.
E se, in caso si incroci qualcuno, si mantengano le distanze.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anch’io esco e usciró con i miei figli all’aperto.
> Rischio seriamente di impazzire altrimenti
> 
> Non vedo dove sia il problema se si va dove non c’è nessuno.
> E se, in caso si incroci qualcuno, si mantengano le distanze.


Untrice


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi è chiara l’associazione. Ho fatto ricerche. Non vi sono segnalazioni contrarie.
> Mi sembravano interessanti i dati e la lettura dei fatti.
> Non dicono che i provvedimenti sono sbagliati, anzi, ma che non è necessario stare in ansia.


Non mi hai risposto però.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> "possano provocare al paese più danno di quanto non abbia già prodotto una gestione approssimativa delle prime pubbliche comunicazioni. Tale gestione, invece di dimensionare il problema (che c’è ed esiste, nessuno lo nega) all’interno dei suoi confini, ha trasformato il nostro paese (il primo a fare sistematicamente un alto numero di tamponi, anche ad individui asintomatici) nell’untore mondiale, con enormi disagi per aziende, persone, istituzioni.
> 
> Raccomandiamo a chi sta gestendo questa crisi, da medici, una estrema prudenza nell’imporre limiti alla vita e alla circolazione delle persone, con provvedimenti sproporzionati che possono fare ulteriormente crescere panico e timori sia in Italia che all’estero, generando oltre che povertà e recessione, anche, inevitabilmente, malattia."
> Questo passaggio, secondo me, lascia intendere che sono eccessive le misure intraprese. Eppure sono medici come sono medici coloro che costituiscono il comitato tecnico consulente del governo.
> Questa è  schizofrenia.


Non essendo le stesse persone, non è schizofrenia, ma valutazione diversa della opportunità di alcuni provvedimenti.
Del resto qui quasi tutti hanno criticato la gestione della situazione.
Io no. Perché, in base alla mia esperienza limitatissima, ho sperimentato che “come fai sbagli”, nel senso che tutti i problemi sono complessi e che se si cerca di risolvere uno, se ne presentano altri. Nel caso attuale bloccare l’economia porta un disastro, ma non bloccarla pure e quindi chi si trova di fronte alla emergenza, e in questo caso una emergenza nuova, deve trovare un difficile equilibrio. 
Poi gli effetti, positivi o negativi, si verificano in tempi lunghi.
Il dibattito politico sembra normalmente concentrato a offrire soluzioni semplici e a trovare colpevoli in tempi brevi, senza considerare aspetti strutturali (leggo qualcosa anch’io) e mi pare che la situazione abbia spiazzato un po’ tutti.
Io credo che ci stiano provando, seguendo indicazioni di vari esperti, cercando di fare una sintesi e trovare una visione. 
Non sono in grado di dire che io saprei fare di meglio.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anch’io esco e usciró con i miei figli all’aperto.
> Rischio seriamente di impazzire altrimenti
> 
> Non vedo dove sia il problema se si va dove non c’è nessuno.
> E se, in caso si incroci qualcuno, si mantengano le distanze.


Questo è corretto in teoria.
Però nel decreto non c'è indicato.
Anche io me ne sono uscito a fare un giro da solo.
Però attorno a me c'è lo stesso traffico, gli stessi capannelli di sempre, come se nulla fosse cambiato.
È questa sensazione che mi lascia perplesso.
Stiamo operando come comunità bene?
Non mi interessano le scelte del singolo.
Tutti gli amici di mia figlia oggi sono usciti come sempre, prendendo gli autobus e stando in compagnia.
Come spiego a mia figlia che il mondo continua come prima quando io la obbligo a stare in casa?


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riduzione della diffusione e diluizione nel tempo.
> L’hai detto tu già una settimana fa.


Una settimana fa è già vecchio come dato.
Ora siamo già in un'altra situazione.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi la tua opinione è...?
> 
> Ps chi sono i medici del segnale?


Non li conosco.
La maggior parte dei farmaci funziona per l’effetto placebo. Anche gli integratori .
Se necessario mi pare che evidenzi che in caso di polmonite altroché se li userebbero. Lo deduco dal fatto che non sono additati come ciarlatani neanche da Burioni .


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è corretto in teoria.
> Però nel decreto non c'è indicato.
> Anche io me ne sono uscito a fare un giro da solo.
> Però attorno a me c'è lo stesso traffico, gli stessi capannelli di sempre, come se nulla fosse cambiato.
> ...


Ci hai stracciato gli zebedei (pure virtuali) e non hai argomenti?


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La maggior parte dei farmaci funziona per l’effetto placebo.


Quindi mia moglie ha studiato 5 anni più un anno di laboratorio per laurearsi quando in effetti basta un po' di acqua e menta per curare? 
Non ho più argomenti perché di fronte a scempiaggini del genere... Non riesco a dire più niente.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché fare un giro al parco è pericoloso?


Perché nel decreto si fa riferimento a evitare qualsiasi uscita che non sia necessaria?
Sono tutti cretini quelli che lo hanno stilato?
Cosa ci stanno dicendo?


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> "possano provocare al paese più danno di quanto non abbia già prodotto una gestione approssimativa delle prime pubbliche comunicazioni. Tale gestione, invece di dimensionare il problema (che c’è ed esiste, nessuno lo nega) all’interno dei suoi confini, ha trasformato il nostro paese (il primo a fare sistematicamente un alto numero di tamponi, anche ad individui asintomatici) nell’untore mondiale, con enormi disagi per aziende, persone, istituzioni.
> 
> Raccomandiamo a chi sta gestendo questa crisi, da medici, una estrema prudenza nell’imporre limiti alla vita e alla circolazione delle persone, con provvedimenti sproporzionati che possono fare ulteriormente crescere panico e timori sia in Italia che all’estero, generando oltre che povertà e recessione, anche, inevitabilmente, malattia."
> Questo passaggio, secondo me, lascia intendere che sono eccessive le misure intraprese. Eppure sono medici come sono medici coloro che costituiscono il comitato tecnico consulente del governo.
> Questa è  schizofrenia.


Questa non èsschizofrenia ma  è presa di posizione ideologica.
Ne abbiamo parlato in ufficio. Tutti i medici che lavorano in ospedale che conosciamo sono incazzati con chi minimizza.


----------



## bettypage (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Perché nel decreto si fa riferimento a evitare qualsiasi uscita che non sia necessaria?
> Sono tutti cretini quelli che lo hanno stilato?
> Cosa ci stanno dicendo?


Tu però vuoi certezze che nessuno ti darà. A leggerti trasmetti una certa tensione. Credo che si possa essere accorti senza disperarsi.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Il problema non sono le scelte del singolo.
Ma che abbiano partorito un topolino.
O si vieta a tutti di uscire o non si vieta.
Non si scrive EVITARE.
Se io leggo evitare penso di poter fare una scelta.
Se mi avessero detto di evitare di usare la mia vecchia diesel euro 4 a Milano io non l'avrei cambiata, l'avrei forse usata meno.
Ma neanche.
Me ne sarei fregato, perché non ritengo il problema delle PM10 un problema reale.
A me non frega se uno sceglie di uscire per farsi un giro, ma che chi ha scritto questo decreto è stato cerchiobottista, obbligando alcune categorie di persone che avranno rilevanti perdite economiche ed esonerando dall'obbligo altre e buttando il problema sulle spalle di chi lavora in ospedale. 
E mi chiedo se questo oggi abbia ancora senso.
(mentre scrivo su una panchina un vecchio ha scatarrato per terra a 20 m da me) e un altro passando ha tossito. Vado a casa)


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Tu però vuoi certezze che nessuno ti darà. A leggerti trasmetti una certa tensione. Credo che si possa essere accorti senza disperarsi.


Io vorrei una presa di posizione da parte di un governo che sia decisa e omogenea.
Non sta arrivando.
Sono incazzato per questo.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi mia moglie ha studiato 5 anni più un anno di laboratorio per laurearsi quando in effetti basta un po' di acqua e menta per curare?
> Non ho più argomenti perché di fronte a scempiaggini del genere... Non riesco a dire più niente.


Dove ho detto che i farmaci non servono?
Ho detto che gran parte funziona per l’effetto placebo e questo è un dato scientifico, altrimenti non sarebbe necessaria la sperimentazione a doppio cieco*, poi ho concluso con “anche gli integratori ” che sono consigliati da quella associazione. Era per sminuire l’associazione. Ciò non toglie che i dati riportati siano reali ed evidenzino come il panico sia ingiustificato.
Mi sembra di essermi espressa sempre pacatamente ed educatamente.
Non è la stessa cosa che stanno facendo altri e tu dicendo che dico scempiaggini.

*https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doppio_cieco


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è corretto in teoria.
> Però nel decreto non c'è indicato.
> Anche io me ne sono uscito a fare un giro da solo.
> Però attorno a me c'è lo stesso traffico, gli stessi capannelli di sempre, come se nulla fosse cambiato.
> ...


Comunque quello che fai tu, pure andare in metropolitana, è corretto, Lostris è invece incosciente e chi vedi passare, di cui non sai niente, sono degli untori.


----------



## bettypage (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io vorrei una presa di posizione da parte di un governo che sia decisa e omogenea.
> Non sta arrivando.
> Sono incazzato per questo.


Ma è un'emergenza, stiamo camminando su un filo, sovrastimare implica disastri economici, sottostimare disastri sanitari. Entrambi i casi portano danni sociali devastanti.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

. Errore


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dove ho detto che i farmaci non servono?
> Ho detto che gran parte funziona per l’effetto placebo e questo è un dato scientifico, altrimenti non sarebbe necessaria la sperimentazione a doppio cieco*, poi ho concluso con “anche gli integratori ” che sono consigliati da quella associazione. Era per sminuire l’associazione. Ciò non toglie che i dati riportati siano reali ed evidenzino come il panico sia ingiustificato.
> Mi sembra di essermi espressa sempre pacatamente ed educatamente.
> Non è la stessa cosa che stanno facendo altri e tu dicendo che dico scempiaggini.
> ...


La maggior parte dei farmaci non funziona per effetto placebo.
Non so dove tu abbia letto questa cosa.
Se parti da un'informazione sbagliata, otterrai deduzioni errate.


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2020)

Coronavirus, cosa devono fare il mondo e l'Italia per contrastare le nuove pandemie
					

Secondo gli esperti dopo il Covid-19 arriveranno altre infezioni letali. "Non si tratta di se, ma di quando". Il rapporto: "Serviranno investime…




					espresso.repubblica.it
				



Ecco qua, detto una settimana fa, possibile argomento di discussione, caduto nella totale indifferenza.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma è un'emergenza, stiamo camminando su un filo, sovrastimare implica disastri economici, sottostimare disastri sanitari. Entrambi i casi portano danni sociali devastanti.


Compreso.
Ma devi dare indicazioni certe comunque. 
Pubblicazioni, anche di ricercatori cinesi e quindi aggiornate e specifiche, ce ne sono.
Poi c'è l'esperienza SARS. 
Non è che abbiamo tanto tempo da perdere. 
Se questa cosa arriva all'estate per 'economia sarà anche peggio di un intervento più deciso oggi. 
A meno che non si tema una crisi di governo e allora...


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2020)

Coronavirus, l'editoriale di Lancet: l'Europa ha fatto "troppo poco e troppo tardi"
					

Servono misure più decise, scrive la prestigiosa rivista scientifica britannica, si prenda esempio dalla Cina. "Le evidenze suggeriscono che lo sfo…




					www.repubblica.it
				



E con questo fanno 2


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Tu però vuoi certezze che nessuno ti darà. A leggerti trasmetti una certa tensione. Credo che si possa essere accorti senza disperarsi.


Meno male che qualcuno la pensa come me


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:
			
		

> E con questo fanno 2


Spleen, che forza ha questo governo?
Che coesione ha l'Europa?
Strumenti di governo fragili e deboli, sempre più rappresentativi delle elite, si muovono sui cocci di vetro.
Possono mandare a puttane scuole di canto, piccole imprese, far morire vecchi e persone comuni, etc ma se toccano i grossi capitali, i fondi, le multinazionali vengono esautorati.
Chi decidi di salvare?
Pensi che Conte non si stia cagando sotto?


----------



## isabel (8 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Coronavirus, l'editoriale di Lancet: l'Europa ha fatto "troppo poco e troppo tardi"
> 
> 
> Servono misure più decise, scrive la prestigiosa rivista scientifica britannica, si prenda esempio dalla Cina. "Le evidenze suggeriscono che lo sfo…
> ...


Domanda...per leggere tutto l'articolo è necessario essere abbonati oppure esiste una sorta di trial?
Lo chiedo principalmente per l'articolo sull'Espresso, di Repubblica già so.


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Domanda...per leggere tutto l'articolo è necessario essere abbonati oppure esiste una sorta di trial?


Purtroppo serve l'abbonamento.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Perché hanno scritto contro ogni evidenza scientifica EVITARE e non VIETARE?
Cosa vi sareste aspettati oggi se aveste visto l'esercito che vi vietava di uscire oer strada?
Quali reazioni avrebbe prodotto?
Hanno fatto la scelta di limitare l'emergenza sanitaria alla Lombardia e regioni affini sperando di salvare il resto.
Siamo il corpo sacrificabile d'Italia.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La maggior parte dei farmaci non funziona per effetto placebo.
> Non so dove tu abbia letto questa cosa.
> Se parti da un'informazione sbagliata, otterrai deduzioni errate.


La possibilità che funzionino per effetto placebo è insito nella sperimentazione. 
Quando sperimentalmente si verifica un consistente effetto oltre quello placebo, si considera valido il farmaco. 
Questo vale per la cura di malattie importanti, ma anche di più per piccoli disturbi per i quali vi sono molti farmaci. 
Tanto è vero che esistono milioni di persone convinte della efficacia della omeopatia che consiste in acqua o zucchero. 
Era una osservazione che ho già spiegato perché ho fatto.
Se poi vuoi darmi della deficiente ancora fai pure. Sappi che sarebbe l’ultima opportunità per farlo.
Sono educata, ma non imbelle.


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Perché hanno scritto contro ogni evidenza scientifica EVITARE e non VIETARE?
> Cosa vi sareste aspettati oggi se aveste visto l'esercito che vi vietava di uscire oer strada?
> *Quali reazioni avrebbe prodotto?*
> Hanno fatto la scelta di limitare l'emergenza sanitaria alla Lombardia e regioni affini sperando di salvare il resto.
> Siamo il corpo sacrificabile d'Italia.


Un pandemonio?


----------



## ivanl (8 Marzo 2020)

Da ieri in zona rossa, continuerò a lavorare da casa. Chiuso circolo di tennis e stop al sabato fuori per un pò.
Purtroppo, stop anche ai viaggi in treno ed alle trasferte che facevano da alibi...


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> spleen ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che politicamnete la siuazione sia grave è chiaro, spero solo che questa esperienza insegni qualcosa.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Un pandemonio?


Esatto.


----------



## isabel (8 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Purtroppo serve l'abbonamento.


Grazie.

Un esponente dell'ISS, mi sembra Rezza ma potrei sbagliare, la scorsa settimana, non senza una risatina amara, ha definito "giuste" le misure cinesi.
Quello che sembra a me è che il mondo sia "diviso" tra scienziati e politici.
E che, non sempre, si lavori in sinergia. Non abbastanza.
Ma degli articoli, ho potuto leggere giusto poche righe.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La possibilità che funzionino per effetto placebo è insito nella sperimentazione.
> Quando sperimentalmente si verifica un consistente effetto oltre quello placebo, si considera valido il farmaco.
> Questo vale per la cura di malattie importanti, ma anche di più per piccoli disturbi per i quali vi sono molti farmaci.
> Tanto è vero che esistono milioni di persone convinte della efficacia della omeopatia che consiste in acqua o zucchero.
> ...


Non della deficiente, ma dell'ignorante nella materia, come lo sono io, pur avendo sposato una CTF.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Grazie.
> 
> Un esponente dell'ISS, mi sembra Rezza ma potrei sbagliare, la scorsa settimana, non senza una risatina amara, ha definito "giuste" le misure cinesi.
> Quello che sembra a me è che il mondo sia "diviso" tra scienziati e politici.
> ...


Io ho amici ricercatori.
Dell'ingerenza disastrosa della politica nelle questioni scientifiche me ne raccontano di ogni.
Ogni servo però ha il suo padrone.
Non sempre è quello che si presenta come tale.


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Grazie.
> 
> Un esponente dell'ISS, mi sembra Rezza ma potrei sbagliare, la scorsa settimana, non senza una risatina amara, ha definito "giuste" le misure cinesi.
> Quello che sembra a me è che il mondo sia "diviso" tra scienziati e politici.
> ...


Le responsabilità sono differenti chiaramente, allo scienziato toccherebbe in teoria avvertire, dare dati, a richiesta consigliare. Il ruolo del politico (europeo) è più difficile perchè deve mediare tra una serie di interessi e con l'opinione pubblica. Il politico italiano deve barcamenarsi in aggiunta con l'instabilità politica derivante dall' incertezza del consenso a breve termine.
Il politico cinese è facilitato dal fatto di poter prendere delle decisioni che nessuno mai gli contesterà. (Ed è ironico affermare che paradossalmente in questi frangenti la cosa da loro funziona meglio).
In questo periodo a me sembra ci siano state anche considerevoli invasioni di campo, a peggiorare la cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non della deficiente, ma dell'ignorante nella materia, come lo sono io, pur avendo sposato una CTF.


Ti ho argomentato perché non sono ignorante.
Io ho sposato uno sperimentatore del Mario Negri, se serve avere un parente.


----------



## Lostris (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Perché hanno scritto contro ogni evidenza scientifica EVITARE e non VIETARE?
> Cosa vi sareste aspettati oggi se aveste visto l'esercito che vi vietava di uscire oer strada?
> Quali reazioni avrebbe prodotto?
> Hanno fatto la scelta di limitare l'emergenza sanitaria alla Lombardia e regioni affini sperando di salvare il resto.
> Siamo il corpo sacrificabile d'Italia.


Io non capisco perché dovrebbero vietare di uscire del tutto.
O meglio, capisco il dubbio dell’affidarsi alla coscienza/sensatezza individuale, quando si manifestano casi di deficienza conclamata, ma come si fa?
... che Se io fossi altrove e legata ad una delle persone che ieri notte scappavano da Milano, penserei di aprire la porta giusto per riempirla di calci in culo.
Tanto lo stacco di gamba mi consente anche più del metro di distanza consigliato.

non credo proprio si dispongano di forze militari sufficienti a presidiare tutti questi territori, sarebbe una misura eccessiva.

Poi cosa fai? Spranghi le persone dentro le case per essere sicuro che la quarantena imposta venga rispettata?  

Se una persona è (apparentemente) sana, e rispetta tutte le indicazioni di prudenza/distanza ecc non vedo controindicazioni nell’uscire a comprare eventuali beni di necessità, o a fare due passi all’aperto in zone non affollate.

Da quello che hanno detto, almeno.
Poi se domani scopriamo che il virus staziona nell’aria, ne riparliamo.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ho argomentato perché non sono ignorante.
> Io ho sposato uno sperimentatore del Mario Negri, se serve avere un parente.


Ok. Tu non lo sei e io sì e quindi è giusto quello che hai affermato.
Hai ragione.
Gran parte dei farmaci sono placebo.
Che poi Garattini era uno dei più illustri farmacologi, eh.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io non capisco perché dovrebbero vietare di uscire del tutto.
> O meglio, capisco il dubbio dell’affidarsi alla coscienza/sensatezza individuale, quando si manifestano casi di deficienza conclamata, ma come si fa?
> ... che Se io fossi altrove e legata ad una delle persone che ieri notte scappavano da Milano, penserei di aprire la porta giusto per riempirla di calci in culo.
> Tanto lo stacco di gamba mi consente anche più del metro di distanza consigliato.
> ...


Corretto ma... Oggi da me era così... E di casi noi ne abbiamo in crescita.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)




----------



## isabel (8 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Le responsabilità sono differenti chiaramente, allo scienziato toccherebbe in teoria avvertire, dare dati, a richiesta consigliare. Il ruolo del politico (europeo) è più difficile perchè deve mediare tra una serie di interessi e con l'opinione pubblica. Il politico italiano deve barcamenarsi in aggiunta con l'instabilità politica derivante dall' incertezza del *consenso a breve termine*.
> Il politico cinese è facilitato dal fatto di poter prendere delle decisioni che nessuno mai gli contesterà. (Ed è ironico affermare che paradossalmente in questi frangenti la cosa da loro funziona meglio).
> In questo periodo a me sembra ci siano state anche considerevoli invasioni di campo, a peggiorare la cosa.


Il grassetto è una delle forme di miopia che stanno incidendo sulla situazione, secondo me.

Poi io, per formazione ed indole, sono portata a dar più credito alla scienza e tutelarmi a partire da quel che di scientifico riesco a ricavare dall'informazione.
La politica dovrebbe mediare e gestire...non dovrebbe proprio arrivarci ad imporre.
Si capisce?


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Il grassetto è una delle forme di miopia che stanno incidendo sulla situazione, secondo me.
> 
> Poi io, per formazione ed indole, sono portata a dar più credito alla scienza e tutelarmi a partire da quel che di scientifico riesco a ricavare dall'informazione.
> La politica dovrebbe mediare e gestire...non dovrebbe proprio arrivarci ad imporre.
> Si capisce?


Certo, e condivido ovviamente. Però è corretto secondo me anche quello che scrivi  nell' altro 3d sull' incapacità di molte persone ad accettare una emergenza.
Per impreparazione, perchè è doloroso uscire dalla zona confort in cui ci siamo seduti per anni,  perchè nessuno ci ha abituati, perchè ci sembra impossibile, per una valanga di motivi che portano alcune persone a negare il problema con comportamenti pericolosissimi per la comunità. (Evasione zone rosse, fuga in treno in altre regioni etc.).
Un altra cosa che mi sento di dire è che quando si sarà ristabilita una sorta di normalità spero che le persone imparino ad apprezzare maggiormente le cose basiche, che adesso vengono progressivamente a mancare e delle quali ci sembrava ovvio avere la disponibilità.
Fosse solo anche la libertà di fare una gita fuori zona o andare a prendere un aperitivo con gli amici.
E' un po' la faccenda della libertà di cui godiamo, data per scontata ma che ha sempre un prezzo per essere difesa.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non li conosco.
> La maggior parte dei farmaci funziona per l’effetto placebo. Anche gli integratori .
> Se necessario mi pare che evidenzi che in caso di polmonite altroché se li userebbero. Lo deduco dal fatto che non sono additati come ciarlatani neanche da Burioni .


Allora significherebbe che la maggior parte dei farmaci sono privi di principi attivi, vedi definizione effetto placebo. 
Non mi risultano farmaci privi di principi attivi.
Poi sarebbe veramente figo per l’industria farmaceutica non non dover fare test sulla sicurezza del nuovo farmaco, tanto è privo di principi attivi e l’acqua fisiologica è risaputo che è sicura.
Si fa la prova dell’effetto placebo appunto per dimostrare l’efficacia del nuovo farmaco contenente i vari principi attivi rispetto ad un campione che non contiene nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Allora significherebbe che la maggior parte dei farmaci sono privi di principi attivi, vedi definizione effetto placebo.
> Non mi risultano farmaci privi di effetto placebo.
> Poi sarebbe veramente figo per l’industria farmaceutica non non dover fare test sulla sicurezza del nuovo farmaco, tanto è privo di principi attivi e l’acqua fisiologica è risaputo che è sicura.
> Si fa la prova dell’effetto placebo appunto per dimostrare l’efficacia del nuovo farmaco contenente i vari principi attivi rispetto ad un campione che non contiene nulla.


Ho detto che l’effetto placebo è sempre presente! Non ho detto che i farmaci non abbiano principi attivi efficaci. Quelli sono gli omeopatici che FUNZIONANO SOLO per l’effetto placebo.
Hanno il valore del bacino che manda via la bua.
Ma ho idea che tanti siano in attesa di bacini.


----------



## isabel (8 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Certo, e condivido ovviamente. Però è corretto secondo me anche quello che scrivi  nell' altro 3d sull' incapacità di molte persone ad accettare una emergenza.
> Per impreparazione, perchè è doloroso uscire dalla zona confort in cui ci siamo seduti per anni,  perchè nessuno ci ha abituati, perchè ci sembra impossibile, per una valanga di motivi che portano alcune persone a negare il problema con comportamenti pericolosissimi per la comunità. (Evasione zone rosse, fuga in treno in altre regioni etc.).
> Un altra cosa che mi sento di dire è che quando si sarà ristabilita una sorta di normalità spero che le persone imparino ad apprezzare maggiormente le cose basiche, che adesso vengono progressivamente a mancare e delle quali ci sembrava ovvio avere la disponibilità.
> Fosse solo anche la libertà di fare una gita fuori zona o andare a prendere un aperitivo con gli amici.
> *E' un po' la faccenda della libertà di cui godiamo, data per scontata ma che ha sempre un prezzo per essere difesa.*


Avrà il sapore di una ri-conquista. 
Io spero.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto che l’effetto placebo è sempre presente! Non ho detto che i farmaci non abbiano principi attivi efficaci. Quelli sono gli omeopatici che FUNZIONANO SOLO per l’effetto placebo.
> Hanno il valore del bacino che manda via la bua.
> Ma ho idea che tanti siano in attesa di bacini.


Eh si, ma nessuna polmonite guarisce con bacino sulla bua... purtroppo.


----------



## abebis (8 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Un altra cosa che mi sento di dire è che quando si sarà ristabilita una sorta di normalità spero che le persone imparino ad apprezzare maggiormente le cose basiche, che adesso vengono progressivamente a mancare e delle quali ci sembrava ovvio avere la disponibilità.


Anche a me piacerebbe molto che succedesse questa cosa. E forse per molti succederà anche, ma temo che, nel caso, sarà un effetto di breve durata. 
Mia sensazione.


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Avrà il sapore di una ri-conquista.
> Io spero.


Ci aspetta un lavoro immane anche da fare,  intendo come società complessa, che deve trovare una soluzione stabile al problema.
Lo ho già scritto ma ripete giova, immagina se non si arrivasse ad imparare e pianificare nulla il possibile effetto di una pandemia con un tasso di mortalità simile a quello della SARS di alcuni anni fa, con la virulenza contagiosa di questa ultima malattia. Sarebbe una strage. Entrambi del resto sono virus dello stesso ceppo, che mutano in continuazione. 
Un tempo un po' ci salvavano i confini le distanze geografiche e la quantità limitata dei rapporti di interscambio, ora siamo completamente esposti.
E si pone con forza l' eterno problema di una globalizzazione senza regole voluta dalle gerarchie economiche, che hanno fatto enormi ricchezze su questo e che hanno limitato il tutto all' economia appunto, senza che la politica per inerzia r incapacità sia riuscita o abbia voluto fare qualcosa.
Sono temi ampi, mi rendo conto ma non sono teorici ed estranei a quello che viviamo. Adesso siamo quanto mai "sul pezzo".
Se la soluzione di un problema parte dalla consapevolezza della sua esistenza è da qua che si comincia, dalla consapevolezza anche dell' individuo comune su questi temi.


----------



## abebis (8 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Eh si, ma nessuna polmonite guarisce con bacino sulla bua... purtroppo.


Un bacino sulla bua dato per benino so per certo che ha curato più di un cancro e ha effettuato pure qualche resurrezione...


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Anche a me piacerebbe molto che succedesse questa cosa. E forse per molti succederà anche, ma temo che, nel caso, sarà un effetto di breve durata.
> Mia sensazione.


E' una sensazione giusta. Speriamo almeno duri per un po'


----------



## stany (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi mia moglie ha studiato 5 anni più un anno di laboratorio per laurearsi quando in effetti basta un po' di acqua e menta per curare?
> Non ho più argomenti perché di fronte a scempiaggini del genere... Non riesco a dire più niente.


Beh...la menta inibisce l'effetto omeopatico, che come si sa non è proprio placebo, almeno per la consapevolezza di chi si cura con questo metodo;  ma  per le cellule ed il metabolismo "intortati" dall'infinitesimo del principio attivo ,si può dire che lo sia.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> E' una sensazione giusta. Speriamo almeno duri per un po'


Italia, secondo posto al mondo dopo la Cina per i contagi. Ha superato pure Corea del Sud .
Qualcuno ha una spiegazione ?


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Una buona notizia è che la mia ditta ha deciso che possiamo lavorare a casa.
Chi si recherà ugualmente in ufficio dovrà seguire scrupolose regole igieniche e usare l'auto privata, ma non credo che nessuno lo farà. 
Il mio collega che è stato in montagna ha detto che è stato in coda per la funivia.
La cosa ha preoccupato i capi, ovviamente.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Una buona notizia è che la mia ditta ha deciso che possiamo lavorare a casa.
> Chi si recherà ugualmente in ufficio dovrà seguire scrupolose regole igieniche e usare l'auto privata, ma non credo che nessuno lo farà.
> Il mio collega che è stato in montagna ha detto che è stato in coda per la funivia.
> La cosa ha preoccupato i capi, ovviamente.


Ma non dovevano essere chiuse le funivie ?


----------



## stany (8 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Purtroppo serve l'abbonamento.


A la repubblica? Puah…


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Italia, secondo posto al mondo dopo la Cina per i contagi. Ha superato pure Corea del Sud .
> Qualcuno ha una spiegazione ?


Di cosa stiamo discutendo da un po'... ? 
Evidentemente la situazione è stata presa molto sotto gamba: non sarei così acceso nel discutere altrimenti. 
Anche con l'aumento dei morti oggi non si scherza. 
Ne abbiamo più della Cina. 
133 morti oggi da noi contro 28 in Cina, un aumento di 1492 contagi contro i 52 cinesi. 
Siamo l'area più attiva del mondo con la più alta percentuale di letalita', destinata a crescere perché stiamo terminando i posti in terapia intensiva. 
Chi contesta i numeri salti il post. 
Io concludo con un'osservazione matematica. 
La curva è diventata più ripida. 
Molto male.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma non dovevano essere chiuse le funivie ?


Ieri. Bormio.


----------



## stany (8 Marzo 2020)

Oggi ho sentito la testimonianza di una  infermiera dell'ospedale Amedeo di Savoia per le malattie infettive; È agghiacciante!
Sostiene che fanno turni di 12-14 ore sono stanchissimi e non possono fare la quarantenne a casa ma al lavoro (??)  e
dice che la situazione è peggio di quella che si vede negli organi di informazione; ci sono casi di giovani intubati e non sono pochi.
Dice di non prendere i mezzi pubblici assolutamente; perché non hanno una decontaminazione efficace,senza contare le persone trasportate che possono essere comtagiate, alcuni autisti di bus e tram sono giunti in ospedale perché contaminati.
Nella val Seriana un cugino di mia moglie dice che è allucinante Il passaggio delle ambulanze, senza sosta!  
Forse era meglio bloccare tutto fin da subito ma ci vuole l'esercito e soprattutto una dittatura!


----------



## isabel (8 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci aspetta un lavoro immane anche da fare,  intendo come società complessa, che deve trovare una soluzione stabile al problema.
> Lo ho già scritto ma ripete giova, immagina se non si arrivasse ad imparare e pianificare nulla il possibile effetto di una pandemia con un tasso di mortalità simile a quello della SARS di alcuni anni fa, con la virulenza contagiosa di questa ultima malattia. Sarebbe una strage. Entrambi del resto sono virus dello stesso ceppo, che mutano in continuazione.
> Un tempo un po' ci salvavano i confini le distanze geografiche e la quantità limitata dei rapporti di interscambio, ora siamo completamente esposti.
> E si pone con forza l' eterno problema di una globalizzazione senza regole voluta dalle gerarchie economiche, che hanno fatto enormi ricchezze su questo e che hanno limitato il tutto all' economia appunto, senza che la politica per inerzia r incapacità sia riuscita o abbia voluto fare qualcosa.
> ...


Immagino da anni.
Nel 2005 mi capitò tra le mani un libercolo divulgativo che trattava proprio di virus e batteri.
Confrontava il tasso di letalità e la contagiosità delle diverse malattie infettive.
Parlava di batteri resistenti e di come si viveva prima dell'arrivo degli antibiotici (io lì iniziai a pensare che le mie nonne e le sorelle erano tipo supereroi...avevano superato tubercolosi, appendicite e via dicendo..."a secco" ed erano ancora vive!).
Descriveva il meccanismo di innesco delle epidemie e che, in ambito scientifico, si era "in attesa" di una pandemia, nel giro di qualche anno.
L'interconnessione sarebbe stata un potente catalizzatore.
Era il 2005. Quindici anni fa.
Come si può parlare di "evento inatteso", se lo so anche io che sono un signor nessuno?

Tra parentesi, era l'aviaria la pandemia attesa.
E un minimo di preparazione in ambiente sanitario (così ha dichiarato giorni fa il direttore scientifico dello Spallanzani) pare che lì si fosse fatta.
Ma tu ricordi i teatrini al TG, col conduttore che mangiava il pollo arrosto?
La fiera dell'imbecillità, altro che spot di Amadeus.

La consapevolezza costa cara, quanto la libertà di cui dicevi prima.
Vivere addormentati o distratti è meno dispendioso.
Ma è evidente che la somma degli individui comuni, noi in pratica, possiamo partecipare e non subire solo a partire dalla consapevolezza, dal fare (anche quotidiano).
Senza sentirci esonerati da una delega.
Spendendoci un po'.

Questa storia fa tremare perché ci tocca in tutti i punti.
Si rivede tutto, dal micro al macro.
E' come una scossa. 
Un'occasione per svegliarci provando a guardare il mondo con occhi nuovi, era questo il senso della ri-conquista.


----------



## disincantata (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Questa non èsschizofrenia ma  è presa di posizione ideologica.
> Ne abbiamo parlato in ufficio. Tutti i medici che lavorano in ospedale che conosciamo sono incazzati con chi minimizza.


IL PROBLEMA  e' che i primi a minimizzare fino a due settimane fa erano proprio medici e virologi. Perfino la Capua minimizzava  e diceva che era poco piu' di  una banale influenza.  Basterebbe riguardare le puntate de L'ARIA  che tira su LA7.
Restare chiusi in casa  se  abiti,  come me, in posto dove puoi camminare ore nei boschi senza incontrare una sola persona, se non a dieci metri o piu' di distanza e raramente,  non ha senso. Oggi h8 evitato i ppsti che conoscono i milanesi e fatto 17km  in solitudine ed in campi e boschi bellissimi. Per me lo scrivono riferito ai grandi centri dove se esci prendi i mezzi pubblici,o vai in parchi affollati. Non possono prevedere tutto  nei minimi dettagli.  
E chi ha bambini e ragazzini ancora di piu'   dovrebbe trovare posti simili per farli sfogare.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

disincantata ha detto:


> IL PROBLEMA  e' che i primi a minimizzare fino a due settimane fa erano proprio medici e virologi. Perfino la Capua minimizzava  e diceva che era poco piu' di  una banale influenza.  Basterebbe riguardare le puntate de L'ARIA  che tira su LA7.
> Restare chiusi in casa  se  abiti,  come me, in posto dove puoi camminare ore nei boschi senza incontrare una sola persona, se non a dieci metri o piu' di distanza e raramente,  non ha senso. Oggi h8 evitato i ppsti che conoscono i milanesi e fatto 17km  in solitudine ed in campi e boschi bellissimi. Per me lo scrivono riferito ai grandi centri dove se esci prendi i mezzi pubblici,o vai in parchi affollati. Non possono prevedere tutto  nei minimi dettagli.
> E chi ha bambini e ragazzini ancora di piu'   dovrebbe trovare posti simili per farli sfogare.


Assolutamente sì.
Io ieri sono andato per boschi.
A parte noi, tutti a debita distanza (eravamo in 6), era il deserto.
Con questo decreto però non potrò più fare neppure questo.
Nei prossimi giorni ci sarà l'attuazione del decreto, che sembra abbia creato anche qualche problema di interpretazione anche in chi dovrebbe avere familiarità con la materia.
Spetterà a prefetti, sindaci l'applicazione, alla polizia locale la verifica dell'aderenza degli spostamenti delle persone fisiche solo per gli scopi indicati dal decreto.
Sono previsti controlli e sanzioni.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Ecco qui, finalmente, è arrivato il comunicato della Lamorgese ai prefetti per le aree a contenimento rafforzato, le cosiddette arancioni.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Le sanzioni


----------



## stany (8 Marzo 2020)

Manco Deng Xiaoping....


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Manco Deng Xiaoping....


Aspetta qualche giorno che arriva anche l'OMS.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Aspetta qualche giorno che arriva anche l'OMS.


I dati al di fuori della Cina, che è in fase di remissione del virus, sono decisamente negativi in tutto il mondo.
Aspettiamo la dichiarazione di pandemia.
Io sono preoccupato.
Noi non siamo la Cina, non abbiamo la capacità di intervenire sulla libertà personale allo stesso modo.
Non ho idea dello scenario a cui andiamo incontro.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì.
> Io ieri sono andato per boschi.
> A parte noi, tutti a debita distanza (eravamo in 6), era il deserto.
> Con questo decreto però non potrò più fare neppure questo.
> ...


Puoi andare al lavoro e non puoi andare per boschi?


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Puoi andare al lavoro e non puoi andare per boschi?


Questo è scritto.
Ma si aggiunge anche che le aziende devono fare il possibile per lasciare i dipendenti a casa.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Dalle spiegazioni inviate dal mio sindaco:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Dal mio sindaco:
> View attachment 9003


Ma vale per entrare e uscire dalla zona rossa 
All’interno consigliano di non muoversi ma non valgono multe e altro
Questo quello che ho capito io


----------



## disincantata (9 Marzo 2020)

La cosa assurda e' che I voli continuano ad arrivare ed a partire dalla zona rossa.  Così come i treni. E nessuno fa verifiche.


----------



## spleen (9 Marzo 2020)

disincantata ha detto:


> La cosa assurda e' che I voli continuano ad arrivare ed a partire dalla zona rossa.  Così come i treni. E nessuno fa verifiche.


Sembra ci siano dei paradossi effettivamente


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma vale per entrare e uscire dalla zona rossa
> All’interno consigliano di non muoversi ma non valgono multe e altro
> Questo quello che ho capito io


Penso che un decreto scritto così male che lascia aperti tanti dubbi anche in chi  è esperto sia incommentabile.
Nei prossimi giorni capiremo meglio cosa comporterà.


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

Il mio sindaco ha dato questa spiegazione per gli spostamenti fuori dal Comune


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)




----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

Ma anche:


----------



## Lanyanjing (9 Marzo 2020)

Qui a Dongguan ora abbiamo solo più tre persone in ospedale. 
Anche se i ristoranti hanno riaperto i controlli ci sono. 
E' stato richiesto dalle autorità tramite la piattaforma di wechat o alipay (è il paypal cinese) di inserire i dati personali e tutti gli spostamenti. Se non ci sono anomalie viene rilasciato un QR code da utilizzare a richiesta in ingresso dei quartieri oppure dalla polizia direttamente. Senza QR code non puoi uscire di casa....e se ti beccano rischi la galera.
Ora l'emergenza sta passando ma per strada ci sono controlli a spot delle macchine. La mia macchina è targata Jiangsu che è molto più a nord (sopra Shanghai) ma riescono a capire gli spostamenti, infatti appena fanno la foto alla targa, mi fanno passare subito perchè sanno che la macchina è sempre stata nella zona di Dongguan.
Intanto si continua a disinfettare le strade.... come da foto 

Purtroppo in Italia non la vedo bene.... se non si fa come la Cina il virus sarà una costante fino a Giugno quando inizierà a fare caldo.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> View attachment 9006


Ecco perché il triste primato in Italia.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Qui a Dongguan ora abbiamo solo più tre persone in ospedale.
> Anche se i ristoranti hanno riaperto i controlli ci sono.
> E' stato richiesto dalle autorità tramite la piattaforma di wechat o alipay (è il paypal cinese) di inserire i dati personali e tutti gli spostamenti. Se non ci sono anomalie viene rilasciato un QR code da utilizzare a richiesta in ingresso dei quartieri oppure dalla polizia direttamente. Senza QR code non puoi uscire di casa....e se ti beccano rischi la galera.
> Ora l'emergenza sta passando ma per strada ci sono controlli a spot delle macchine. La mia macchina è targata Jiangsu che è molto più a nord (sopra Shanghai) ma riescono a capire gli spostamenti, infatti appena fanno la foto alla targa, mi fanno passare subito perchè sanno che la macchina è sempre stata nella zona di Dongguan.
> ...


In Italia manca una mentalità disciplinata, molti si fanno i cavoli loro fregandosene altamente del prossimo.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Qui a Dongguan ora abbiamo solo più tre persone in ospedale.
> Anche se i ristoranti hanno riaperto i controlli ci sono.
> E' stato richiesto dalle autorità tramite la piattaforma di wechat o alipay (è il paypal cinese) di inserire i dati personali e tutti gli spostamenti. Se non ci sono anomalie viene rilasciato un QR code da utilizzare a richiesta in ingresso dei quartieri oppure dalla polizia direttamente. Senza QR code non puoi uscire di casa....e se ti beccano rischi la galera.
> Ora l'emergenza sta passando ma per strada ci sono controlli a spot delle macchine. La mia macchina è targata Jiangsu che è molto più a nord (sopra Shanghai) ma riescono a capire gli spostamenti, infatti appena fanno la foto alla targa, mi fanno passare subito perchè sanno che la macchina è sempre stata nella zona di Dongguan.
> ...


Neanche io la vedo bene per niente e non è la situazione che mi preoccupa ma l’atteggiamento delle persone. Questa situazione in un’altra nazione riuscivano a bloccarla. Purtroppo con o senza pizza ( Corona) il virus lo sta diffondendo in tutta l’Europa.


----------



## Lanyanjing (9 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Neanche io la vedo bene per niente e non è la situazione che mi preoccupa ma l’atteggiamento delle persone. Questa situazione in un’altra nazione riuscivano a bloccarla. Purtroppo con o senza pizza ( Corona) il virus lo sta diffondendo in tutta l’Europa.


Purtroppo mi spiace dirlo ma la maggior parte della popolazione è composta da coglioni.


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

Voglio parlarvi un attimo della mia esperienza. Sto vivendo il periodo del coronavirus in una piccola villetta con giardino al confine svizzero. Come ho detto ieri nell'altro thread la mia compagna V.H. ha preso in mano l'organizzazione della casa per proteggerci dal coronavirus  l'organizzazione e ovviamente assolutamente di carattere militare ed è ferrea. In primo luogo abbiamo la fortuna di poter svolgere il nostro lavoro da remoto. I contatti con l'esterno sono stati azzerati. Abbiamo fatto una ragionevole scorta senza accaparrare generi alimentari Inoltre abbiamo una scorta di emergenza di pasti pronti liofilizzati. Tutto quello che entra in casa Viene sterilizzato con lampade UV ad alta intensità. Abbiamo una coppia di tute per la protezione NBC che garantiscono il massimo grado di protezione possibile dovuto anche all'apparato di auto respirazione filtrante. Abbiamo un accordo di mascherine ffp3 e di liquido igienizzante che non ho mai visto ma lo utilizzano i militari in teatri di guerra particolari dove possono eventualmente essere impiegate armi chimiche e batteriologiche. Chi è venuto a montare tutto questo ambaradan ha creato praticamente da prenderli era impenetrabile intorno alla nostra casa. Inoltre c'era anche un medico militare che ci ha fatto il tampone e lo hai inviato a un laboratorio americano avremo l esito tra due giorni. Io le ho detto che tutto questo mi sembrava abbastanza paranoico. Lei per tutta risposta mi ha detto Vieni con me mi ha fatto sedere davanti al computer e mi ha mostrato un video che era stato inviato dal comando generale usmc. In questo video C'erano vari scenari di evoluzione del coronavirus trattati non da un punto di vista medico ma da un punto di vista strategico militare che valutava gli equilibri mondiali. Sia da un punto di vista economico sia da un punto di vista naturalmente di posizione politica e militare. Onestamente non trovo più paranoico tutto questo e nemmeno il fatto di avere il caso delle Armi regolarmente denunciate con una scorta di munizioni. Non è detto che gli studi strategici rispecchino poi effettivamente l'evoluzione della realtà però questo virus potrebbe davvero sconvolgere il mondo molto più di quello che noi possiamo una mente pensare specialmente perché in alcune zone tipo l'Africa o il Sud America non ci sono le possibilità di effettuare i tamponi. Mi sembra di vivere in un film catastrofico hollywoodiano invece è la realtà. Quello che posso dire è che c'è ancora troppa gente che non prende precauzioni. Ieri sera mi sono guardato Juventus Inter e inaccettabile che calciatori si abbracciano in continuazione dopo un gol a prescindere dalla Fede sportiva. Tutti noi dovremmo adottare dei comportamenti più responsabili detto molto sinceramente sono preoccupato e vivo In questa gabbia dorata come un grandissimo senso di angoscia


----------



## Lara3 (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Voglio parlarvi un attimo della mia esperienza. Sto vivendo il periodo del coronavirus in una piccola villetta con giardino al confine svizzero. Come ho detto ieri nell'altro thread la mia compagna V.H. ha preso in mano l'organizzazione della casa per proteggerci dal coronavirus  l'organizzazione e ovviamente assolutamente di carattere militare ed è ferrea. In primo luogo abbiamo la fortuna di poter svolgere il nostro lavoro da remoto. I contatti con l'esterno sono stati azzerati. Abbiamo fatto una ragionevole scorta senza accaparrare generi alimentari Inoltre abbiamo una scorta di emergenza di pasti pronti liofilizzati. Tutto quello che entra in casa Viene sterilizzato con lampade UV ad alta intensità. Abbiamo una coppia di tute per la protezione NBC che garantiscono il massimo grado di protezione possibile dovuto anche all'apparato di auto respirazione filtrante. Abbiamo un accordo di mascherine ffp3 e di liquido igienizzante che non ho mai visto ma lo utilizzano i militari in teatri di guerra particolari dove possono eventualmente essere impiegate armi chimiche e batteriologiche. Chi è venuto a montare tutto questo ambaradan ha creato praticamente da prenderli era impenetrabile intorno alla nostra casa. Inoltre c'era anche un medico militare che ci ha fatto il tampone e lo hai inviato a un laboratorio americano avremo l esito tra due giorni. Io le ho detto che tutto questo mi sembrava abbastanza paranoico. Lei per tutta risposta mi ha detto Vieni con me mi ha fatto sedere davanti al computer e mi ha mostrato un video che era stato inviato dal comando generale usmc. In questo video C'erano vari scenari di evoluzione del coronavirus trattati non da un punto di vista medico ma da un punto di vista strategico militare che valutava gli equilibri mondiali. Sia da un punto di vista economico sia da un punto di vista naturalmente di posizione politica e militare. Onestamente non trovo più paranoico tutto questo e nemmeno il fatto di avere il caso delle Armi regolarmente denunciate con una scorta di munizioni. Non è detto che gli studi strategici rispecchino poi effettivamente l'evoluzione della realtà però questo virus potrebbe davvero sconvolgere il mondo molto più di quello che noi possiamo una mente pensare specialmente perché in alcune zone tipo l'Africa o il Sud America non ci sono le possibilità di effettuare i tamponi. Mi sembra di vivere in un film catastrofico hollywoodiano invece è la realtà. Quello che posso dire è che c'è ancora troppa gente che non prende precauzioni. Ieri sera mi sono guardato Juventus Inter e inaccettabile che calciatori si abbracciano in continuazione dopo un gol a prescindere dalla Fede sportiva. Tutti noi dovremmo adottare dei comportamenti più responsabili detto molto sinceramente sono preoccupato e vivo In questa gabbia dorata come un grandissimo senso di angoscia


Che ti devo dire... c’è chi non rinuncerebbe per niente al mondo alla vita di prima e via con aperitivi e altre stronzate.


----------



## perplesso (9 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Le responsabilità sono differenti chiaramente, allo scienziato toccherebbe in teoria avvertire, dare dati, a richiesta consigliare. Il ruolo del politico (europeo) è più difficile perchè deve mediare tra una serie di interessi e con l'opinione pubblica. Il politico italiano deve barcamenarsi in aggiunta con l'instabilità politica derivante dall' incertezza del consenso a breve termine.
> Il politico cinese è facilitato dal fatto di poter prendere delle decisioni che nessuno mai gli contesterà. (Ed è ironico affermare che paradossalmente in questi frangenti la cosa da loro funziona meglio).
> In questo periodo a me sembra ci siano state anche considerevoli invasioni di campo, a peggiorare la cosa.


non è ironico, è dai tempi di Cincinnato che sappiamo che nelle situazioni emergenziali, funziona meglio la dittatuira


----------



## perplesso (9 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Purtroppo mi spiace dirlo ma la maggior parte della popolazione è composta da coglioni.


ora come vanno le cose in Cina?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Voglio parlarvi un attimo della mia esperienza. Sto vivendo il periodo del coronavirus in una piccola villetta con giardino al confine svizzero. Come ho detto ieri nell'altro thread la mia compagna V.H. ha preso in mano l'organizzazione della casa per proteggerci dal coronavirus  l'organizzazione e ovviamente assolutamente di carattere militare ed è ferrea. In primo luogo abbiamo la fortuna di poter svolgere il nostro lavoro da remoto. I contatti con l'esterno sono stati azzerati. Abbiamo fatto una ragionevole scorta senza accaparrare generi alimentari Inoltre abbiamo una scorta di emergenza di pasti pronti liofilizzati. Tutto quello che entra in casa Viene sterilizzato con lampade UV ad alta intensità. Abbiamo una coppia di tute per la protezione NBC che garantiscono il massimo grado di protezione possibile dovuto anche all'apparato di auto respirazione filtrante. Abbiamo un accordo di mascherine ffp3 e di liquido igienizzante che non ho mai visto ma lo utilizzano i militari in teatri di guerra particolari dove possono eventualmente essere impiegate armi chimiche e batteriologiche. Chi è venuto a montare tutto questo ambaradan ha creato praticamente da prenderli era impenetrabile intorno alla nostra casa. Inoltre c'era anche un medico militare che ci ha fatto il tampone e lo hai inviato a un laboratorio americano avremo l esito tra due giorni. Io le ho detto che tutto questo mi sembrava abbastanza paranoico. Lei per tutta risposta mi ha detto Vieni con me mi ha fatto sedere davanti al computer e mi ha mostrato un video che era stato inviato dal comando generale usmc. In questo video C'erano vari scenari di evoluzione del coronavirus trattati non da un punto di vista medico ma da un punto di vista strategico militare che valutava gli equilibri mondiali. Sia da un punto di vista economico sia da un punto di vista naturalmente di posizione politica e militare. Onestamente non trovo più paranoico tutto questo e nemmeno il fatto di avere il caso delle Armi regolarmente denunciate con una scorta di munizioni. Non è detto che gli studi strategici rispecchino poi effettivamente l'evoluzione della realtà però questo virus potrebbe davvero sconvolgere il mondo molto più di quello che noi possiamo una mente pensare specialmente perché in alcune zone tipo l'Africa o il Sud America non ci sono le possibilità di effettuare i tamponi. Mi sembra di vivere in un film catastrofico hollywoodiano invece è la realtà. Quello che posso dire è che c'è ancora troppa gente che non prende precauzioni. Ieri sera mi sono guardato Juventus Inter e inaccettabile che calciatori si abbracciano in continuazione dopo un gol a prescindere dalla Fede sportiva. Tutti noi dovremmo adottare dei comportamenti più responsabili detto molto sinceramente sono preoccupato e vivo In questa gabbia dorata come un grandissimo senso di angoscia


Oh una ventata di ottimismo. Guarda mancava proprio un po’ di ulteriore panico
E meno male che non è ebola altrimenti come vi preparavate ?


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Marzo 2020)

Sto recuperando una marea di arretrato. Armadi di carta da sistemare, mille progetti dai cassetti, mia figlia con me che la madre è precettata per l'emergenza. Mattina le levo i compiti in due ore, e poi me la porto al mare fino a pranzo, pomeriggio la smollo dai nonni e mi chiudo a studio. Unica preoccupazione vera, i soldi: sto momento non paga nessuno e quindi sto volando basso, il che mi pesa parecchio.


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Qui a Dongguan ora abbiamo solo più tre persone in ospedale.
> Anche se i ristoranti hanno riaperto i controlli ci sono.
> E' stato richiesto dalle autorità tramite la piattaforma di wechat o alipay (è il paypal cinese) di inserire i dati personali e tutti gli spostamenti. Se non ci sono anomalie viene rilasciato un QR code da utilizzare a richiesta in ingresso dei quartieri oppure dalla polizia direttamente. Senza QR code non puoi uscire di casa....e se ti beccano rischi la galera.
> Ora l'emergenza sta passando ma per strada ci sono controlli a spot delle macchine. La mia macchina è targata Jiangsu che è molto più a nord (sopra Shanghai) ma riescono a capire gli spostamenti, infatti appena fanno la foto alla targa, mi fanno passare subito perchè sanno che la macchina è sempre stata nella zona di Dongguan.
> ...


Ma lì c'è la dittatura....Noi italiani siamo anarcoidi.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Voglio parlarvi un attimo della mia esperienza. Sto vivendo il periodo del coronavirus in una piccola villetta con giardino al confine svizzero. Come ho detto ieri nell'altro thread la mia compagna V.H. ha preso in mano l'organizzazione della casa per proteggerci dal coronavirus  l'organizzazione e ovviamente assolutamente di carattere militare ed è ferrea. In primo luogo abbiamo la fortuna di poter svolgere il nostro lavoro da remoto. I contatti con l'esterno sono stati azzerati. Abbiamo fatto una ragionevole scorta senza accaparrare generi alimentari Inoltre abbiamo una scorta di emergenza di pasti pronti liofilizzati. Tutto quello che entra in casa Viene sterilizzato con lampade UV ad alta intensità. Abbiamo una coppia di tute per la protezione NBC che garantiscono il massimo grado di protezione possibile dovuto anche all'apparato di auto respirazione filtrante. Abbiamo un accordo di mascherine ffp3 e di liquido igienizzante che non ho mai visto ma lo utilizzano i militari in teatri di guerra particolari dove possono eventualmente essere impiegate armi chimiche e batteriologiche. Chi è venuto a montare tutto questo ambaradan ha creato praticamente da prenderli era impenetrabile intorno alla nostra casa. Inoltre c'era anche un medico militare che ci ha fatto il tampone e lo hai inviato a un laboratorio americano avremo l esito tra due giorni. Io le ho detto che tutto questo mi sembrava abbastanza paranoico. Lei per tutta risposta mi ha detto Vieni con me mi ha fatto sedere davanti al computer e mi ha mostrato un video che era stato inviato dal comando generale usmc. In questo video C'erano vari scenari di evoluzione del coronavirus trattati non da un punto di vista medico ma da un punto di vista strategico militare che valutava gli equilibri mondiali. Sia da un punto di vista economico sia da un punto di vista naturalmente di posizione politica e militare. Onestamente non trovo più paranoico tutto questo e nemmeno il fatto di avere il caso delle Armi regolarmente denunciate con una scorta di munizioni. Non è detto che gli studi strategici rispecchino poi effettivamente l'evoluzione della realtà però questo virus potrebbe davvero sconvolgere il mondo molto più di quello che noi possiamo una mente pensare specialmente perché in alcune zone tipo l'Africa o il Sud America non ci sono le possibilità di effettuare i tamponi. Mi sembra di vivere in un film catastrofico hollywoodiano invece è la realtà. Quello che posso dire è che c'è ancora troppa gente che non prende precauzioni. Ieri sera mi sono guardato Juventus Inter e inaccettabile che calciatori si abbracciano in continuazione dopo un gol a prescindere dalla Fede sportiva. Tutti noi dovremmo adottare dei comportamenti più responsabili detto molto sinceramente sono preoccupato e vivo In questa gabbia dorata come un grandissimo senso di angoscia


 da ex marito, figlio, nipote e collaterale di medici, ti dico che per la tua fascia di età é una stronzata. Se ve lo prendete voi due, vi fate tre giorni a letto. 
Le vere pandemie arriveranno tra 70/80 anni, non prima. Se non avete figli, godetevi il presente.
 l'attuale politica di contenimento non è stata fatta perché la mortalità sia eccessivamente alta rispetto alla media delle influenze ospedaliere comuni, Ma perché il sistema sanitario potrebbe collassare a livello di logistica. vivere con la logica da apocalisse zombie mi sembra una stronzata, soprattutto se non avete 65 anni a carico.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ieri sera mi sono guardato Juventus Inter e inaccettabile che calciatori si abbracciano in continuazione dopo un gol a prescindere dalla Fede sportiva. Tutti noi dovremmo adottare dei comportamenti più responsabili detto molto sinceramente sono preoccupato e vivo In questa gabbia dorata come un grandissimo senso di angoscia


I calciatori... ieri sera stavo rientrando dal mare e sulla colombo per le zoccole c'era la fila


----------



## abebis (9 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> vivere con la logica da apocalisse zombie mi sembra una stronzata, soprattutto se non avete 65 anni a carico.


Mi sa che conosci poco i militari americani...


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Mi sa che conosci poco i militari americani...


No, però la mia razza preferita di star trek sono i borg.


----------



## Lanyanjing (9 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ora come vanno le cose in Cina?


Vanno molto bene, nella mia provincia ora gli infetti sono quelli che tornano dall'europa. Diciamo che a fine marzo sarà passata l'emergenza


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Oh una ventata di ottimismo. Guarda mancava proprio un po’ di ulteriore panico
> E meno male che non è ebola altrimenti come vi preparavate ?


In quel caso ci sarebbe stato un piano di evacuazione per raggiungere una zona protetta negli Stati Uniti


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> In quel caso ci sarebbe stato un piano di evacuazione per raggiungere una zona protetta negli Stati Uniti


Ero ironica non chiedevo una risposta seria


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Voglio parlarvi un attimo della mia esperienza. Sto vivendo il periodo del coronavirus in una piccola villetta con giardino al confine svizzero. Come ho detto ieri nell'altro thread la mia compagna V.H. ha preso in mano l'organizzazione della casa per proteggerci dal coronavirus  l'organizzazione e ovviamente assolutamente di carattere militare ed è ferrea. In primo luogo abbiamo la fortuna di poter svolgere il nostro lavoro da remoto. I contatti con l'esterno sono stati azzerati. Abbiamo fatto una ragionevole scorta senza accaparrare generi alimentari Inoltre abbiamo una scorta di emergenza di pasti pronti liofilizzati. Tutto quello che entra in casa Viene sterilizzato con lampade UV ad alta intensità. Abbiamo una coppia di tute per la protezione NBC che garantiscono il massimo grado di protezione possibile dovuto anche all'apparato di auto respirazione filtrante. Abbiamo un accordo di mascherine ffp3 e di liquido igienizzante che non ho mai visto ma lo utilizzano i militari in teatri di guerra particolari dove possono eventualmente essere impiegate armi chimiche e batteriologiche. Chi è venuto a montare tutto questo ambaradan ha creato praticamente da prenderli era impenetrabile intorno alla nostra casa. Inoltre c'era anche un medico militare che ci ha fatto il tampone e lo hai inviato a un laboratorio americano avremo l esito tra due giorni. Io le ho detto che tutto questo mi sembrava abbastanza paranoico. Lei per tutta risposta mi ha detto Vieni con me mi ha fatto sedere davanti al computer e mi ha mostrato un video che era stato inviato dal comando generale usmc. In questo video C'erano vari scenari di evoluzione del coronavirus trattati non da un punto di vista medico ma da un punto di vista strategico militare che valutava gli equilibri mondiali. Sia da un punto di vista economico sia da un punto di vista naturalmente di posizione politica e militare. Onestamente non trovo più paranoico tutto questo e nemmeno il fatto di avere il caso delle Armi regolarmente denunciate con una scorta di munizioni. Non è detto che gli studi strategici rispecchino poi effettivamente l'evoluzione della realtà però questo virus potrebbe davvero sconvolgere il mondo molto più di quello che noi possiamo una mente pensare specialmente perché in alcune zone tipo l'Africa o il Sud America non ci sono le possibilità di effettuare i tamponi. Mi sembra di vivere in un film catastrofico hollywoodiano invece è la realtà. Quello che posso dire è che c'è ancora troppa gente che non prende precauzioni. Ieri sera mi sono guardato Juventus Inter e inaccettabile che calciatori si abbracciano in continuazione dopo un gol a prescindere dalla Fede sportiva. Tutti noi dovremmo adottare dei comportamenti più responsabili detto molto sinceramente sono preoccupato e vivo In questa gabbia dorata come un grandissimo senso di angoscia


Grazie per averci prospettato un panorama evolutivo sereno e tranquillo 
Io credo che gli Usa abbiamo una certa responsabilità nella diffusione del virus; e non solo io, ma filosofi, scienziati ecc.
Secondo me in usa c'è già il vaccino..
Ma ti risparmio la fatica di darmi del complottista : Haarpppp,  sciecchimiche, chavezavvelenato,rettilianih.....


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> da ex marito, figlio, nipote e collaterale di medici, ti dico che per la tua fascia di età é una stronzata. Se ve lo prendete voi due, vi fate tre giorni a letto.
> Le vere pandemie arriveranno tra 70/80 anni, non prima. Se non avete figli, godetevi il presente.
> l'attuale politica di contenimento non è stata fatta perché la mortalità sia eccessivamente alta rispetto alla media delle influenze ospedaliere comuni, Ma perché il sistema sanitario potrebbe collassare a livello di logistica. vivere con la logica da apocalisse zombie mi sembra una stronzata, soprattutto se non avete 65 anni a carico.


Inizio a sentirmi meno sola ..


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> da ex marito, figlio, nipote e collaterale di medici, ti dico che per la tua fascia di età é una stronzata. Se ve lo prendete voi due, vi fate tre giorni a letto.
> Le vere pandemie arriveranno tra 70/80 anni, non prima. Se non avete figli, godetevi il presente.
> l'attuale politica di contenimento non è stata fatta perché la mortalità sia eccessivamente alta rispetto alla media delle influenze ospedaliere comuni, Ma perché il sistema sanitario potrebbe collassare a livello di logistica. vivere con la logica da apocalisse zombie mi sembra una stronzata, soprattutto se non avete 65 anni a carico.


La logica degli esseri umani non coincide con la logica dello zio Sam


----------



## Lanyanjing (9 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma lì c'è la dittatura....Noi italiani siamo anarcoidi.


non è questione di dittatura... in tempi normali vivi in Cina come negli altri paesi. Quando però ci sono dei problemi comanda uno e si usa il bastone, cosa che bisognerebbe fare anche in Italia


----------



## perplesso (9 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Vanno molto bene, nella mia provincia ora gli infetti sono quelli che tornano dall'europa. Diciamo che a fine marzo sarà passata l'emergenza


qui invece tocca solo sperare che a maggio faccia molto caldo


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Grazie per averci prospettato un panorama evolutivo sereno e tranquillo
> Io credo che gli Usa abbiamo una certa responsabilità nella diffusione del virus; e non solo io, ma filosofi, scienziati ecc.
> Secondo me in usa c'è già il vaccino..
> Ma ti risparmio la fatica di darmi del complottista : Haarpppp,  sciecchimiche, chavezavvelenato,rettiianih.....


Non ti accuserei assolutamente di cover-up.
Ma posso garantirti che il vaccino non è disponibile negli Stati Uniti


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

L'unica cosa positiva di tutto questo casino è che facciamo un mucchio di sesso tutti i giorni


----------



## oriente70 (9 Marzo 2020)




----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> non è questione di dittatura... in tempi normali vivi in Cina come negli altri paesi. Quando però ci sono dei problemi comanda uno e si usa il bastone, cosa che bisognerebbe fare anche in Italia


Anche in Corea del Nord si vive normalmente (chiediamo ad Antonio Razzi) . 
E lo dico da stalinista! Ma soprattutto da anarco individualista 
Il "comanda uno" in "democrazia" è un ossimoro!


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> qui invece tocca solo sperare che a maggio faccia molto caldo


Io,la prima polmonite batterica (che è peggio di quella virale se non curata) l'ho avuta a giugno 2003.. in Francia morirono ottomila anziani per il caldo (i suoi effetti) ...in Italia non c'erano i dati. Ricordo che c'era un caldo bestiale come a Marracash quando c'è lo scirocco.
Ed il mio medico di base mi diceva : "cerchi di non sudare assolutamente"


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Non ti accuserei assolutamente di cover-up.
> Ma posso garantirti che il vaccino non è disponibile negli Stati Uniti


Sono già a buon punto "della sperimentazione" 
Scommettiamo che ad aprile maggio lo tirano fuori?


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> L'unica cosa positiva di tutto questo casino è che facciamo un mucchio di sesso tutti i giorni


Con l' uzi sotto il cuscino


----------



## bettypage (9 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sono già a buon punto "della sperimentazione"
> Scommettiamo che ad aprile maggio lo tirano fuori?


No, pare che arrivi prima Israele https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.la...raele-siamo-vicini-al-vaccino-1.38567485/amp/ anche se le azioni della Vir Biotechnologies continuano a salire (+110% in un mese)


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> No, pare che arrivi prima Israele https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.la...raele-siamo-vicini-al-vaccino-1.38567485/amp/ anche se le azioni della Vir Biotechnologies continuano a salire (+110% in un mese)


E secondo te chi ha detto a quelli : vai avanti te che mi viene da ridere? 
Per questo ho detto "uzi" ,sotto il cuscino


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> non è questione di dittatura... in tempi normali vivi in Cina come negli altri paesi. Quando però ci sono dei problemi comanda uno e si usa il bastone, cosa che bisognerebbe fare anche in Italia


Fassisttta....
Adesso per punizione abbraccerai un cinese. Anzi, una cinese.
(Comunque mai ascoltato uno slogan più sciocco e razzista di #abbracciauncinese, che veniva sbandierato in tempi in cui i vari leader ridevano nelle interviste dicendo che non sarebbe mai arrivato da noi, cioè un mese fa). I nostri leader sono servi eunuchi, cosa pretendi? Si stanno cagando sotto più di noi. Tra poco saranno tutti positivi ma sani  e si metteranno in quarantena isolandosi...


----------



## bettypage (9 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> E secondo te chi ha detto a quelli : vai avanti te che mi viene da ridere?
> Per questo ho detto "uzi" ,sotto il cuscino


A che pro? Stanno andando avanti parallelamente aziende private e enti pubblici. Israele è sempre all'avanguardia in questi campi, ovviamente averli amici è sempre vantaggioso e trump sappiamo essere viscidamente filoisraeliano


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> No, pare che arrivi prima Israele https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.la...raele-siamo-vicini-al-vaccino-1.38567485/amp/ anche se le azioni della Vir Biotechnologies continuano a salire (+110% in un mese)


Israele è molto avanti dal punto di vista della ricerca, però i tempi della sperimentazione animale, sull'uomo, della produzione e della distribuzione non saranno brevi.


----------



## Lanyanjing (9 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Fassisttta....
> Adesso per punizione abbraccerai un cinese. Anzi, una cinese.
> (Comunque mai ascoltato uno slogan più sciocco e razzista di #abbracciauncinese, che veniva sbandierato in tempi in cui i vari leader ridevano nelle interviste dicendo che non sarebbe mai arrivato da noi, cioè un mese fa). I nostri leader sono servi eunuchi, cosa pretendi? Si stanno cagando sotto più di noi. Tra poco saranno tutti positivi e si metteranno in quarantena isolandosi...


 sabato sera ne ho abbracciati di tutte le nazioni: Cina, Giappone, Russia, Ucraina, Filippine..... ho rischiato anche La Cinese, la fidanzata del mio amico che voleva far fuori il Giapponese.... che dopo che se ne è andata a casa (da sola) mi ha cercato su wechat


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Io,la prima polmonite batterica (che è peggio di quella virale se non curata) l'ho avuta a giugno 2003.. in Francia morirono ottomila anziani per il caldo (i suoi effetti) ...in Italia non c'erano i dati. Ricordo che c'era un caldo bestiale come a Marracash quando c'è lo scirocco.
> Ed il mio medico di base mi diceva : "cerchi di non sudare assolutamente"


I virus ci sono anche col caldo...


----------



## bettypage (9 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Israele è molto avanti dal punto di vista della ricerca, però i tempi della sperimentazione animale, sull'uomo, della produzione e della distribuzione non saranno brevi.


La ricerca costa e lì non hanno problemi di soldi, intanto noi facciamo con quello che abbiamo 





						Napoli, usato farmaco per artrite reumatoide su pazienti affetti da Covid 19
					

La somministrazione è stata possibile grazie alla collaborazione tra l'Azienda Ospedaliera dei Colli e l'Istituto Nazionale Tumori Irccs Fondazione Pascale. I medici: ««Già a distanza di 24 ore dall’infusione, sono stati evidenziati incoraggianti miglioramenti soprattutto in uno dei due...




					www.sanitainformazione.it


----------



## abebis (9 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, però la mia razza preferita di star trek sono i borg.


Con probabilità ben maggiore di zero, tanto i Borg quanto i Vogon sono ispirati ai Daleks e ai Cybermen del Doctor Who.

A me piace di più assimilare i militari americani ai Vogon, almeno posso sostenere una discussione con loro con un piccolo sorriso, riuscendo a sopprimere l'istinto primordiale di sterminarli.


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Con l' uzi sotto il cuscino


Lei usa un AR15. Ma qui è illegale. Abbiamo solo 2 Sig Sauer  P226 e 2 357 magnum


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> A che pro? Stanno andando avanti parallelamente aziende private e enti pubblici. Israele è sempre all'avanguardia in questi campi, ovviamente averli amici è sempre vantaggioso e trump sappiamo essere viscidamente filoisraeliano


Vabbè ,non hai colto la provocazione "complottista".
Averli amici....per le arance


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Lei usa un AR15. Ma qui è illegale. Abbiamo solo 2 Sig Sauer  P226 e 2 357 magnum


Con quelle anche le zanzare più grosse non hanno speranza.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Con probabilità ben maggiore di zero, tanto i Borg quanto i Vogon sono ispirati ai Daleks e ai Cybermen del Doctor Who.
> 
> A me piace di più assimilare i militari americani ai Vogon, almeno posso sostenere una discussione con loro con un piccolo sorriso, riuscendo a sopprimere l'istinto primordiale di sterminarli.


Allora sei islamico sul serio


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco perché il triste primato in Italia.


Perché secondo te in Europa stanno tutti chiusi in casa?
Sempre le epidemie si diffondono a ondate e si espandono con gradualità. 
Non è che negli altri stati europei non si manifesterà. Succederà quando da noi sarà finita.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Voglio parlarvi un attimo della mia esperienza. Sto vivendo il periodo del coronavirus in una piccola villetta con giardino al confine svizzero. Come ho detto ieri nell'altro thread la mia compagna V.H. ha preso in mano l'organizzazione della casa per proteggerci dal coronavirus  l'organizzazione e ovviamente assolutamente di carattere militare ed è ferrea. In primo luogo abbiamo la fortuna di poter svolgere il nostro lavoro da remoto. I contatti con l'esterno sono stati azzerati. Abbiamo fatto una ragionevole scorta senza accaparrare generi alimentari Inoltre abbiamo una scorta di emergenza di pasti pronti liofilizzati. Tutto quello che entra in casa Viene sterilizzato con lampade UV ad alta intensità. Abbiamo una coppia di tute per la protezione NBC che garantiscono il massimo grado di protezione possibile dovuto anche all'apparato di auto respirazione filtrante. Abbiamo un accordo di mascherine ffp3 e di liquido igienizzante che non ho mai visto ma lo utilizzano i militari in teatri di guerra particolari dove possono eventualmente essere impiegate armi chimiche e batteriologiche. Chi è venuto a montare tutto questo ambaradan ha creato praticamente da prenderli era impenetrabile intorno alla nostra casa. Inoltre c'era anche un medico militare che ci ha fatto il tampone e lo hai inviato a un laboratorio americano avremo l esito tra due giorni. Io le ho detto che tutto questo mi sembrava abbastanza paranoico. Lei per tutta risposta mi ha detto Vieni con me mi ha fatto sedere davanti al computer e mi ha mostrato un video che era stato inviato dal comando generale usmc. In questo video C'erano vari scenari di evoluzione del coronavirus trattati non da un punto di vista medico ma da un punto di vista strategico militare che valutava gli equilibri mondiali. Sia da un punto di vista economico sia da un punto di vista naturalmente di posizione politica e militare. Onestamente non trovo più paranoico tutto questo e nemmeno il fatto di avere il caso delle Armi regolarmente denunciate con una scorta di munizioni. Non è detto che gli studi strategici rispecchino poi effettivamente l'evoluzione della realtà però questo virus potrebbe davvero sconvolgere il mondo molto più di quello che noi possiamo una mente pensare specialmente perché in alcune zone tipo l'Africa o il Sud America non ci sono le possibilità di effettuare i tamponi. Mi sembra di vivere in un film catastrofico hollywoodiano invece è la realtà. Quello che posso dire è che c'è ancora troppa gente che non prende precauzioni. Ieri sera mi sono guardato Juventus Inter e inaccettabile che calciatori si abbracciano in continuazione dopo un gol a prescindere dalla Fede sportiva. Tutti noi dovremmo adottare dei comportamenti più responsabili detto molto sinceramente sono preoccupato e vivo In questa gabbia dorata come un grandissimo senso di angoscia


Io sarei più angosciata a stare con un militare americano e (ma chi è? Un comandante strategico?) che agisce in base a scenari di guerra.
Ma non mi sono mai trovata in accordo con te.


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

Beh visto che ho tempo mi rileggo il Decameron....adeguato direi.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Fassisttta....
> Adesso per punizione abbraccerai un cinese. Anzi, una cinese.
> (Comunque mai ascoltato uno slogan più sciocco e razzista di #abbracciauncinese, che veniva sbandierato in tempi in cui i vari leader ridevano nelle interviste dicendo che non sarebbe mai arrivato da noi, cioè un mese fa). I nostri leader sono servi eunuchi, cosa pretendi? Si stanno cagando sotto più di noi. Tra poco saranno tutti positivi ma sani  e si metteranno in quarantena isolandosi...


Invece era giusto.
Infatti il virus è arrivato da chi viaggiava, non dal cinese del ristorante sotto casa.


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sarei più angosciata a stare con un militare americano e (ma chi è? Un comandante strategico?) che agisce in base a scenari di guerra.
> Ma non mi sono mai trovata in accordo con te.


Ufficiale pilota AH64. In attesa di assumere nuovo incarico presso il centro studi strategici. Io sono rilassatissimo x quello. Con tutto il rispetto mi fido molto di più del  USMC del governo attuale.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ufficiale pilota AH64. In attesa di assumere nuovo incarico presso il centro studi strategici. Io sono rilassatissimo x quello. Con tutto il rispetto mi fido molto di più del  USMC del governo attuale.


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 9013


La guerra del Vietnam è finita eh?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> La guerra del Vietnam è finita eh?


Non mi pare che dopo gli americani se ne siano rimasti a casina loro.


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi pare che dopo gli americani se ne siano rimasti a casina loro.


Pensa che ora il Vietnam è stato conquistato da Mc Donald's. In alcuni casi hanno sbagliato ad andare...in altri meno male che sono andati.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Pensa che ora il Vietnam è stato conquistato da Mc Donald's. In alcuni casi hanno sbagliato ad andare...in altri meno male che sono andati.


Se pensi che McDonald’s sia un vantaggio, si spiega perché stai con una americana di quel tipo.


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> La guerra del Vietnam è finita eh?


E anche le amlire  ed il piano Marshall


----------



## bettypage (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Pensa che ora il Vietnam è stato conquistato da Mc Donald's. In alcuni casi hanno sbagliato ad andare...in altri meno male che sono andati.


Ma chi quelli che esportano democrazia e a casa loro farsi il tampone costa 3000 dollari?


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se pensi che McDonald’s sia un vantaggio, si spiega perché stai con una americana di quel tipo.


Come direbbe Fusaro: l'autocrazia degli hamburger


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se pensi che McDonald’s sia un vantaggio, si spiega perché stai con una americana di quel tipo.


Non penso che McDonald's sia un vantaggio. Era semplicemente un sorriso amaro come per dire che forse era sufficiente mandare due hamburger invece che perdere centinaia di migliaia di vite da ambo le parti in una guerra assurda. Io con lei sto benissimo Non sono mai stato così bene con una donna in vita mia


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Come direbbe Fusaro: l'autocrazia degli hamburger


Non nominarmi colui


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma chi quelli che esportano democrazia e a casa loro farsi il tampone costa 3000 dollari?


Beh...per i miliardari, per tutti gli altri c'è Mastercard


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non nominarmi colui


Colui,che...spiega.... verità ipotetiche ma non improbabili?


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma chi quelli che esportano democrazia e a casa loro farsi il tampone costa 3000 dollari?


Sono due grandezze non commensurabili il sistema sanitario italiano e quello americano ci sono sicuramente delle distorsioni molto gravi Per quanto concerne il servizio sanitario negli Stati Uniti che è stato completamente privatizzato quello italiano forse dovrebbe essere un attimino rivisto anche lui


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Non penso che McDonald's sia un vantaggio. Era semplicemente un sorriso amaro come per dire che forse era sufficiente mandare due hamburger invece che perdere centinaia di migliaia di vite da ambo le parti in una guerra assurda. Io con lei sto benissimo Non sono mai stato così bene con una donna in vita mia


Tutte le guerre sono assurde e lo si capisce bene a distanza di tempo.
Ma a volte inevitabili, nelle condizioni che si sono create.
Resta che esiste chi crede di essere in missione per conto di dio per portare la democrazia e porta devastazione e poi, dopo, porta hamburger e crede di esserci riuscito.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Colui,che...spiega.... verità ipotetiche ma non improbabili?


Dai è un cretino.


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutte le guerre sono assurde e lo si capisce bene a distanza di tempo.
> Ma a volte inevitabili, nelle condizioni che si sono create.
> Resta che esiste chi crede di essere in missione per conto di dio per portare la democrazia è porta devastazione e poi, dopo, porta hamburger e crede di esserci riuscito.


Ci sono varie correnti di pensiero che interpretano i fatti storici


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ci sono varie correnti di pensiero che interpretano i fatti storici


Non è proprio così.


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Non penso che McDonald's sia un vantaggio. Era semplicemente un sorriso amaro come per dire che forse era sufficiente mandare due hamburger invece che perdere centinaia di migliaia di vite da ambo le parti in una guerra assurda. Io con lei sto benissimo Non sono mai stato così bene con una donna in vita mia


Guarda che quelli in "indocina" , la dieta sana già ce l'avevano ,eh! Mica ambivano a diventare sfatti  imbolsiti grassoni,  come quelli della terra "scoperta" da Colombo.


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è proprio così.


La politica estera degli Stati Uniti può essere condivisa oppure no può essere tacciata di imperialismo e di colonialismo o meglio dire neocolonialismo oppure no però perlomeno gli Stati Uniti hanno una politica Esther noi non abbiamo neanche uno straccio di politica estera purtroppo


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ci sono varie correnti di pensiero che interpretano i fatti storici


Quella yankee è la lobby delle armi.


----------



## bettypage (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Sono due grandezze non commensurabili il sistema sanitario italiano e quello americano ci sono sicuramente delle distorsioni molto gravi Per quanto concerne il servizio sanitario negli Stati Uniti che è stato completamente privatizzato quello italiano forse dovrebbe essere un attimino rivisto anche lui


Con tutte le distorsioni che vuoi in Italia non muori davanti ad un ospedale se non hai un'assicurazione. Mi dicono che lì se chiami un'ambulanza devi prima dare l'assicurazione o paghi qualcosa come 2500 dollari solo per farla venire.


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> La politica estera degli Stati Uniti può essere condivisa oppure no può essere tacciata di imperialismo e di colonialismo o meglio dire neocolonialismo oppure no però perlomeno gli Stati Uniti hanno una politica Esther noi non abbiamo neanche uno straccio di politica estera purtroppo


O si ,o no!  Mi pari Veltroni; ma anche....


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Quella yankee è la lobby delle armi.


Sì assolutamente sì la lobby delle Armi negli Stati Uniti è la più potente in assoluto è supportato dal secondo emendamento della Costituzione voluto dai padri fondatori non riusciranno mai a scardinare questo sistema Dov'è la vendita delle Armi è praticamente libera sebbene in alcuni stati siano in vigore dei regimi più stretti Per quanto concerne la vendita delle Armi stesse


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Con tutte le distorsioni che vuoi in Italia non muori davanti ad un ospedale se non hai un'assicurazione. Mi dicono che lì se chiami un'ambulanza devi prima dare l'assicurazione o paghi qualcosa come 2500 dollari solo per farla venire.


Assolutamente si deve garantire con una carta di credito Salvo naturalmente incidente stradale casi di questo tipo poi comunque devono vedere la tua assicurazione e pagamento delle cure Diciamo che ci dovrebbe essere una via di mezzo tra loro e noi


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Con tutte le distorsioni che vuoi in Italia non muori davanti ad un ospedale se non hai un'assicurazione. Mi dicono che lì se chiami un'ambulanza devi prima dare l'assicurazione o paghi qualcosa come 2500 dollari solo per farla venire.


Quando non c'è disoccupazione tutti hanno la tessera sanitaria! Obama lo aveva esteso a tutti, il welfare sanitario gratuito. Ma a certi miliardari non piaceva e allora....


----------



## abebis (9 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Allora sei islamico sul serio


Islamico no, integralista parecchio...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> La politica estera degli Stati Uniti può essere condivisa oppure no può essere tacciata di imperialismo e di colonialismo o meglio dire neocolonialismo oppure no però perlomeno gli Stati Uniti hanno una politica Esther noi non abbiamo neanche uno straccio di politica estera purtroppo


Meglio non averla che avere quella americana. Purtroppo l’abbiamo da sempre ed è quella di appoggiare gli USA sempre e comunque.


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> La politica estera degli Stati Uniti può essere condivisa oppure no può essere tacciata di imperialismo e di colonialismo o meglio dire neocolonialismo oppure no però perlomeno gli Stati Uniti hanno una politica Esther noi non abbiamo neanche uno straccio di politica estera purtroppo


Noi siamo in una posizione geografica e quindi geopolitica del tutto diversa! Del resto facciamo parte della NATO abbiamo basi in tutta Italia,con missili a media gittata e quindi non potremmo avere una politica Estera  del tutto autonoma mi pare!
Basta guardare le sanzioni alla Russia che in Italia non si volevano, non solo Salvini eh, Ma per una Mera opportunità economica, che  è stata messa a repentaglio dovendo seguire la vulgata degli USA e di quelli che si accodano.
A noi conviene molto di più tenerci buoni mediorientali, anche solo per il  fatto di scongiurare un terrorismo,che finora non si è manifestato come a Londra a Madrid a New York, in Germania in Francia... Saranno anche brave le nostre forze di intelligence, ma si capisce che ci sono altre ragioni.


----------



## bettypage (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> La politica estera degli Stati Uniti può essere condivisa oppure no può essere tacciata di imperialismo e di colonialismo o meglio dire neocolonialismo oppure no però perlomeno gli Stati Uniti hanno una politica Esther noi non abbiamo neanche uno straccio di politica estera purtroppo


Ma davvero vuoi paragonare l'Italia all'america in





bluestar02 ha detto:


> Assolutamente si deve garantire con una carta di credito Salvo naturalmente incidente stradale casi di questo tipo poi comunque devono vedere la tua assicurazione e pagamento delle cure Diciamo che ci dovrebbe essere una via di mezzo tra loro e noi


Mio marito aveva avuto la possibilità di andare a lavorare lì, costi benefici, ben felici di essere rimasti in Italia. 
Ho un amico in california, continua a girarmi foto di case da 40milioni, mi parla di ral da 400k dollari ma mi dice che non vuole restarci per sempre. I rapporti sono basati sulla disponibilità economica che hai.


----------



## abebis (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ufficiale pilota AH64. In attesa di assumere nuovo incarico presso il centro studi strategici. Io sono rilassatissimo x quello. Con tutto il rispetto mi fido molto di più del  USMC del governo attuale.


Ah sì... quando si parla di trasparenza.... 

Direi che ormai l'opera di trasformazione e assimilazione è già a metà... appena ti sposi diventi anche tu un cybermen!


----------



## abebis (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Assolutamente si deve garantire con una carta di credito Salvo naturalmente incidente stradale casi di questo tipo poi comunque devono vedere la tua assicurazione e pagamento delle cure Diciamo che ci dovrebbe essere una via di mezzo tra loro e noi


Il sistema sanitario dovrebbe essere rivisto da noi, ma non per andare a metà strada tra qui e gli USA ma l'esatto contrario: per evitare di andare in quella direzione!


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

E e poi gli americani in genere sono quasi tutti psicopatici, sei incrocio uno sguardo recepito male rischi che ti spari con la 357, sono individualisti mandano solo i soldi al valore economico delle cose.per quello credo sia meglio l'America profonda anche se è razzista tradizionalista nazionalista, quasi sciovinista, ma lii rapporti tra le persone sono ancora basati su un contatto e sulla reciprocità La sussidiarietà.
Ma anche se andiamo a Milano non è che cambi Poi molto dall'America metropolitana 
multiculturale , ineidentitaria cosmopolita
È tanto per dire!


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

Chi lavora oggi?


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece era giusto.
> Infatti il virus è arrivato da chi viaggiava, non dal cinese del ristorante sotto casa.


Sarà ma l'ho trovato talmente allucinante e snob quel messaggio, come del resto un certo atteggiamento lontano dagli umori della gente della stragrande maggioranza dei politici del PD, che non mi importa di capire chi avesse ragione o meno.


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> E e poi gli americani in genere sono quasi tutti psicopatici, sei incrocio uno sguardo recepito male rischi che ti spari con la 357, sono individualisti mandano solo i soldi al valore economico delle cose.per quello credo sia meglio l'America profonda anche se è razzista tradizionalista nazionalista, quasi sciovinista.


A me Walt Disney piace.


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meglio non averla che avere quella americana. Purtroppo l’abbiamo da sempre ed è quella di appoggiare gli USA sempre e comunque.


No mi spiace. L'ignavia non è una soluzione.


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Ah sì... quando si parla di trasparenza....
> 
> Direi che ormai l'opera di trasformazione e assimilazione è già a metà... appena ti sposi diventi anche tu un cybermen!


Anche tu sarai assimilato, la resistenza è inutile.


----------



## perplesso (9 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Quella yankee è la lobby delle armi.


quella dem, giusto per la precisione


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

Abbiamo guardato il TG insieme.
V.H. è rimasta basita dalle scene delle carceri.
Ha avuto un vero shock.
In effetti non posso darle torto.


----------



## Marjanna (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Chi è venuto a montare tutto questo ambaradan ha creato praticamente da prenderli era impenetrabile intorno alla nostra casa.


... ha creato praticamente da prenderli?!?



bluestar02 ha detto:


> In questo video C'erano vari scenari di evoluzione del coronavirus trattati non da un punto di vista medico ma da un punto di vista strategico militare che valutava gli equilibri mondiali. Sia da un punto di vista economico sia da un punto di vista naturalmente di posizione politica e militare. Onestamente non trovo più paranoico tutto questo e nemmeno il fatto di avere il caso delle Armi regolarmente denunciate con una scorta di munizioni.


 Spiegati meglio. Che vuoi dire?


----------



## Lara3 (9 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché secondo te in Europa stanno tutti chiusi in casa?
> Sempre le epidemie si diffondono a ondate e si espandono con gradualità.
> Non è che negli altri stati europei non si manifesterà. Succederà quando da noi sarà finita.


E tu vuoi che gli altri popoli ( che avranno un centinaio di casi ) che stiano chiusi in casa, mentre la maggior parte degli italiani continuano come prima ?
Loro fanno quello che facevano gli italiani un mese fa. Il problema è che molti italiani pur essendo in zona rossa pretendono di non cambiare le abitudini.
Gli altri non hanno questo problema. Per ora.


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> ... ha creato praticamente da prenderli?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Spiegati meglio. Che vuoi dire?


Stavo dettando x questo è poco comprensibile. HA CREATO UNA BARRIERA IMPENETRABILE. Complicato spiegare meglio. Scenari mondiali di economia sconvolta, gia ora il Brent è a 36, e instabilità politica grave.


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meglio non averla che avere quella americana. Purtroppo l’abbiamo da sempre ed è quella di appoggiare gli USA sempre e comunque.


Hanno vinto la guerra.
Il verbo appoggiare non è quello corretto.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Hanno vinto la guerra.
> Il verbo appoggiare non è quello corretto.


Dimmi... papà di figlia adolescente...
Adesso i ragazzi che non vanno a scuola cosa fanno ? Fanno tutti lezioni online ? E poi quando non ci sono lezioni cosa fanno ?


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Stavo dettando x questo è poco comprensibile. HA CREATO UNA BARRIERA IMPENETRABILE. Complicato spiegare meglio. Scenari mondiali di economia sconvolta, gia ora il Brent è a 36, e instabilità politica grave.


E servono le proiezioni militari per convincere? 

A me sembra evidente da più di due settimane che a questo giro, quando ne usciamo, ci troveremo in un mondo nuovo.
Probabilmente per un po' ben peggiore di quello che si sta lasciando alle spalle.


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E servono le proiezioni militari per convincere?
> 
> A me sembra evidente da più di due settimane che a questo giro, quando ne usciamo, ci troveremo in un mondo nuovo.
> Probabilmente per un po' ben peggiore di quello che si sta lasciando alle spalle.


Concordo in pieno.
Le proiezioni militari non devono convincere nessuno. Devono solo preparare al peggio.


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno.
> *Le proiezioni militari non devono convincere nessuno.* Devono solo preparare al peggio.


Hai ragione.

Mi rattrista rendermi conto che è una operazione individuale.
E lo sarà sempre più.

Poi faccio quel che devo fare. 
Ma con tristezza.


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> Mi rattrista rendermi conto che è una operazione individuale.
> E lo sarà sempre più.
> ...


Siamo tutti tristi.
Pensavo...sono chiuso im quarantena con una bellissima donna in divisa e non ho mai avuto questo fetish che sfiga  dai almeno provo a sorridere


----------



## Lostris (9 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Chi lavora oggi?


Io da casa.
Domani riprendono normalmente le attività in azienda.
Per chi ha la possibilità agevolano lo smart working, e in azienda si adottano regole per evitare contatti o riunioni.


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Siamo tutti tristi.
> Pensavo...sono chiuso im quarantena con una bellissima donna in divisa e non ho mai avuto questo fetish che sfiga  dai almeno provo a sorridere


Se te la devo dire tutta, io vedo più paura che tristezza. Intorno a me.
Che la paura si manifesti uscendo a fare aperitivi in piazza, affollando le spiagge (ho visto foto di spiagge ieri che i casini nelle carceri sono niente) oppure chiudendosi in se stessi, prima ancora che in casa.

Se vedessi tristezza sarei meno triste.
Sarebbe meno dissonante.
Un buon primo passo sarebbe accogliere la tristezza.
CI si prepara agli scenari peggiori quando si è pronti a lasciar andare.
E si è pronti a lasciar andare attraverso il lutto e la morte, emotiva.

E' una buona occasione per esplorare i fetish   

Con G. stiamo giocando nel medioevo.
E' un'epoca che piace ad entrambi.


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se te la devo dire tutta, io vedo più paura che tristezza. Intorno a me.
> Che la paura si manifesti uscendo a fare aperitivi in piazza, affollando le spiagge (ho visto foto di spiagge ieri che i casini nelle carceri sono niente) oppure chiudendosi in se stessi, prima ancora che in casa.
> 
> Se vedessi tristezza sarei meno triste.
> ...


Antica Roma...ma devo procurarmi una toga


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Antica Roma...ma devo procurarmi una toga


Ordinala. 

Chi saresti nell'Antica Roma?


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ordinala.
> 
> Chi saresti nell'Antica Roma?


Furio Camillo sicuramente.
Però lei preferisce roba tipo Salem...


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ordinala.
> 
> Chi saresti nell'Antica Roma?


Tu nel medi evo chi impersoni?


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Chi lavora oggi?


Io no...


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> A me Walt Disney piace.


Era un nazista


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> No mi spiace. L'ignavia non è una soluzione.


Giusto: appena vedi muovere spara!


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Tu nel medi evo chi impersoni?


..strega.  

G. dice che non avevamo neppure bisogno del medioevo per quel personaggio, che nel bene e nel male...quella mi rivelo essere nella quotidianità.


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Era un nazista


Dio mio Stany


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Furio Camillo sicuramente.
> Però lei preferisce roba tipo Salem...


Condivido Salem con lei  

ci sono fra l'altro divise da guerriere M.A.G.N.I.F.I.C.H.E. ...e la possibilità di usare armi vive...


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..strega.
> 
> G. dice che non avevamo neppure bisogno del medioevo per quel personaggio, che nel bene e nel male...quella mi rivelo essere nella quotidianità.


Pure lei però ambientato a Salem...il medio evo non esiste x lei...


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Pure lei però ambientato a Salem...il medio evo non esiste x lei...


anche a Salem è serpeggiata l'inquisizione


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> anche a Salem è serpeggiata l'inquisizione


Si ma Roma è gaudente orgiastica divertente...tutte ste catene legature...in più è secco e non posso accendere roghi


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Si ma Roma è gaudente orgiastica divertente...tutte ste catene legature...in più è secco e non posso accendere roghi


uh...ma nel medioevo, erano disinibiti, non avevano tutte le menate che poi si sono presentate.
Si divertivano. 
Giocavano. 

E poi non c'è bisogno di arrivare ai roghi...


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dimmi... papà di figlia adolescente...
> Adesso i ragazzi che non vanno a scuola cosa fanno ? Fanno tutti lezioni online ? E poi quando non ci sono lezioni cosa fanno ?


La scuola di mia figlia non è riuscita a organizzare niente.
Alcuni ragazzi sono in giro in compagnia a cazzeggiare.
Mia figlia a casa.
Come me.
Due palle, ma è necessario.


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno.
> Le proiezioni militari non devono convincere nessuno. Devono solo preparare al peggio.


Lo scenario peggiore è anche quello che studi in materia di sicurezza sul posto di lavoro.
È il parametro su cui tari l'organizzazione, gli interventi etc.


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> uh...ma nel medioevo, erano disinibiti, non avevano tutte le menate che poi si sono presentate.
> Si divertivano.
> Giocavano.
> 
> E poi non c'è bisogno di arrivare ai roghi...


Scherzavo ovviamente...però un banchetto luculliano e poi sesso in costume mi ispira


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io da casa.
> Domani riprendono normalmente le attività in azienda.
> Per chi ha la possibilità agevolano lo smart working, e in azienda si adottano regole per evitare contatti o riunioni.


Io da casa 4 gg la settimana fino al 3/4 salvo proroghe.
Contatti con i colleghi annullati.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La scuola di mia figlia non è riuscita a organizzare niente.
> Alcuni ragazzi sono in giro in compagnia a cazzeggiare.
> Mia figlia a casa.
> Come me.
> Due palle, ma è necessario.


Quindi non hanno capito che le scuole sono state chiuse per un motivo serio.


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Scherzavo ovviamente...però un banchetto luculliano e poi sesso in costume mi ispira


Intendevo che ci sono molti giochi col fuoco che non finiscono in rogo   

E' una bella immagine quella del banchetto. 
Mi piace molto costruire scenografie


----------



## ivanl (9 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Chi lavora oggi?


da casa come la scorsa settimana


----------



## ivanl (9 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quindi non hanno capito che le scuole sono state chiuse per un motivo serio.


Qui lezioni online all'orario consueto (non tutti i prof, ma si stanno attrezzando anche gli altri) e compiti a manetta con piattaforme su cui caricarli e poi riceverli corretti. A breve anche interrogazioni online


----------



## abebis (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Tu nel medi evo chi impersoni?


Io l'Aretino


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Era un nazista


Io sapevo che era un simpatizzante demo anticomunista.
Come tanti americani.


----------



## abebis (9 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dimmi... papà di figlia adolescente...
> Adesso i ragazzi che non vanno a scuola cosa fanno ? Fanno tutti lezioni online ?* E poi quando non ci sono lezioni cosa fanno ?*


Quello che hanno sempre fatto i ragazzi di quell'età.

Solo che stavolta sono più fortunati: invece del catalogo PostalMarket, hanno youporn


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Intendevo che ci sono molti giochi col fuoco che non finiscono in rogo
> 
> E' una bella immagine quella del banchetto.
> Mi piace molto costruire scenografie


A me piace giocare con le candele. Per il mio banchetto avrei cucinato io. E poi avrei riletto ed applicato Apuleio asino a parte...


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quindi non hanno capito che le scuole sono state chiuse per un motivo serio.


Le scuole non sono chiuse.
Hanno sospeso le lezioni.
Abbiamo allertato la rappresentante di classe che cerchi di capire quali sono le difficoltà a portare avanti questa cosa.
La prof di religione è l'unica che ci ha provato ma avendo più di 100 alunni ha mandato in crash la diretta. 
Le altre non pervenute. 
So di altre scuole che hanno già iniziato.


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> Qui lezioni online all'orario consueto (non tutti i prof, ma si stanno attrezzando anche gli altri) e compiti a manetta con piattaforme su cui caricarli e poi riceverli corretti. A breve anche interrogazioni online


Eh... Così dovrebbe essere.
Anche perché i ragazzi stanno a casa, così.


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> A me piace giocare con le candele. Per il mio banchetto avrei cucinato io. E poi avrei riletto ed applicato Apuleio asino a parte...


belle le candele  

in ogni caso, nei mondi che si creano, le epoche si incontrano...

Furio potrebbe incontrare una strega di Salem


----------



## ivanl (9 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Eh... Così dovrebbe essere.
> Anche perché i ragazzi stanno a casa, così.


mio figlio ed i suoi compagni (la maggioranza, diciamo, i cretini ci sono sempre) sono in casa da tre settimane. Non si sono incontrati mai..infatti nei prossimi giorni che farà bello, lo prendo e lo porto a correre qui in campagna...senno' passa le giornate in pigiama a studiare e, finito, alla playstation a parlare con suoi amici


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> belle le candele
> 
> in ogni caso, nei mondi che si creano, le epoche si incontrano...
> 
> Furio potrebbe incontrare una strega di Salem


Interessante. Sarebbe un casino fare sesso indossando una lorica hamata ed un vestito da strega ahahaha  ma potrebbe essere interessante


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Interessante. Sarebbe un casino fare sesso indossando una *lorica hamata* ed un vestito da strega ahahaha  ma potrebbe essere interessante


dipende tutto dal rapporto coi segni


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> dipende tutto dal rapporto coi segni


Quali segni? Zodiacali?


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Quali segni? Zodiacali?


Pelle. 

In fondo, sono tante catenelle...e poi dicevi che non ti piacciono le catene.


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pelle.
> 
> In fondo, sono tante catenelle...e poi dicevi che non ti piacciono le catene.


Ma sono aperto a nuove esperienze. Ho un solo ilimite inamovibile come la Rocca di Gibilterra. Sono 100% etero


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ma sono aperto a nuove esperienze. Ho *un solo ilimite inamovibile* come la Rocca di Gibilterra. Sono 100% etero


Tutto grasso che cola


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tutto grasso che cola


Quando ero giovane per pagarmi l'università ho fatto l'istruttore subacqueo ai tropici per una media di 4 o 5 mesi all'anno. Ho iniziato a 19 anni e ho finito a 24 Diciamo che mi sono tolto ogni sfizio erotico non che fetish partorito da mente maschile dall' australopitechus afarensis ai giorni nostri Quindi di limiti ne ho veramente pochi salvo quello di essere assolutamente etero al 100% ed avere un carattere abbastanza dominante


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Quando ero giovane per pagarmi l'università ho fatto l'istruttore subacqueo ai tropici per una media di 4 o 5 mesi all'anno. Ho iniziato a 19 anni e ho finito a 24 Diciamo che mi sono tolto ogni sfizio erotico non che fetish partorito da mente maschile dall' australopitechus afarensis ai giorni nostri Quindi di limiti ne ho veramente pochi salvo quello di essere assolutamente etero al 100% ed avere un carattere abbastanza dominante




adesso non ti resta che goderti il tutto nel presente, a 50 anni (se ho ben capito) con una 30enne.
Mi sembra una congiunzione postiva!!


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2020)

io stavo leggendo questo invece

https://www.wired.it/play/cultura/2020/03/09/coronavirus-david-quammen-spillover-intervista/

Mi piace il respiro delle riflessioni che suggerisce.
Non soluzioni ma pensiero


----------



## Vera (9 Marzo 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> Qui lezioni online all'orario consueto (non tutti i prof, ma si stanno attrezzando anche gli altri) e compiti a manetta con piattaforme su cui caricarli e poi riceverli corretti. A breve anche interrogazioni online


Anche per mia figlia lezioni, compiti ed interrogazioni online.


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> adesso non ti resta che goderti il tutto nel presente, a 50 anni (se ho ben capito) con una 30enne.
> Mi sembra una congiunzione postiva!!


Si molto.


----------



## perplesso (9 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dimmi... papà di figlia adolescente...
> Adesso i ragazzi che non vanno a scuola cosa fanno ? Fanno tutti lezioni online ? E poi quando non ci sono lezioni cosa fanno ?


scopano senza un domani


----------



## perplesso (9 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Era un nazista


quello era Henry Ford.  Disney era un banale antisemita, nemmeno dei più pesanti, per l'epoca


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E tu vuoi che gli altri popoli ( che avranno un centinaio di casi ) che stiano chiusi in casa, mentre la maggior parte degli italiani continuano come prima ?
> Loro fanno quello che facevano gli italiani un mese fa. Il problema è che molti italiani pur essendo in zona rossa pretendono di non cambiare le abitudini.
> Gli altri non hanno questo problema. Per ora.


Appunto. 
Fanno come noi e come noi avranno l’epidemia.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Hanno vinto la guerra.
> Il verbo appoggiare non è quello corretto.


È una constatazione. Non è un giudizio politico e tanto meno storico,.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Fanno come noi e come noi avranno l’epidemia.


Ma se in Italia continuano a fare la vita di prima come si può pretendere che nelle altre nazioni,  dove i contagiati sono molto di meno, di stare chiusi in casa ? Probabilmente lo fanno molto di più che in Italia. 
Per ora dall’Italia troppe notizie di gente che scappa dalla quarantena, sindaci o medici che lanciano appelli per fare stare la gente più in casa, e pensi che siamo in diritto di chiedere se gli altri stanno in casa ?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma se in Italia continuano a fare la vita di prima come si può pretendere che nelle altre nazioni,  dove i contagiati sono molto di meno, di stare chiusi in casa ? Probabilmente lo fanno molto di più che in Italia.
> Per ora dall’Italia troppe notizie di gente che scappa dalla quarantena, sindaci o medici che lanciano appelli per fare stare la gente più in casa, e pensi che siamo in diritto di chiedere se gli altri stanno in casa ?


Ma io non pretendo niente.
Non ho neanche l’illusione di pensare di sapere come si sarebbe dovuto impedire l’epidemia.
Sono certa che si espanderà come tutte le epidemie perché è impossibile ovunque imporre il blocco di tutte le attività in fase preventiva.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma se in Italia continuano a fare la vita di prima come si può pretendere che nelle altre nazioni,  dove i contagiati sono molto di meno, di stare chiusi in casa ? Probabilmente lo fanno molto di più che in Italia.
> Per ora dall’Italia troppe notizie di gente che scappa dalla quarantena, sindaci o medici che lanciano appelli per fare stare la gente più in casa, e pensi che siamo in diritto di chiedere se gli altri stanno in casa ?


Troppi italiani si sentono in diritto di fare quello che vogliono anche se sono stati invitati ad essere responsabili e prudenti , anche se Italia è la seconda al mondo come nu mero di contagiati, come facciamo a puntare il dito sugli altri ?


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Un pandemonio?


Mi sa che ci stiamo entrando dentro in pieno.
Emergenza ospedaliera e rivolte nelle carceri.


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Dio mio Stany


Anche Pasolini era un pedofilo; però ci ha lasciato opere primarie nell'altro secolo.
Oh my God! 
Noi possiamo dare un parere spassionato ed oggettivo (nella soggettività della valutazione).
Ma dubito che un ebreo sia, o fosse ,un estimatore di Disney.
Come dubito che un ragazzino abusato (a fronte di compenso economico) fosse un estimatore di p.p. Pasolini.
O forse non è una regola , ma solo un pregiudizio che io non mi posso permettere.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io non pretendo niente.
> Non ho neanche l’illusione di pensare di sapere come si sarebbe dovuto impedire l’epidemia.
> Sono certa che si espanderà come tutte le epidemie perché è impossibile ovunque imporre il blocco di tutte le attività in fase preventiva.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io non pretendo niente.
> Non ho neanche l’illusione di pensare di sapere come si sarebbe dovuto impedire l’epidemia.
> Sono certa che si espanderà come tutte le epidemie perché è impossibile ovunque imporre il blocco di tutte le attività in fase preventiva.


Si espanderà e sappiamo perché.


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Anche Pasolini era un pedofilo; però ci ha lasciato opere primarie nell'altro secolo.
> Oh my God!
> Noi possiamo dare un parere spassionato ed oggettivo (nella soggettività della valutazione).
> Ma dubito che un ebreo sia, o fosse ,un estimatore di Disney.
> ...


Un po' un pregiudizio.


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io sapevo che era un simpatizzante demo anticomunista.
> Come tanti americani.


Razzista,nazista,antiebreo...


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Scherzavo ovviamente...però un banchetto luculliano e poi sesso in costume mi ispira


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> A me piace giocare con le candele. Per il mio banchetto avrei cucinato io. E poi avrei riletto ed applicato Apuleio asino a parte...


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> adesso non ti resta che goderti il tutto nel presente, a 50 anni (se ho ben capito) con una 30enne.
> Mi sembra una congiunzione postiva!!


Nel segno del capri corno


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sa che ci stiamo entrando dentro in pieno.
> Emergenza ospedaliera e rivolte nelle carceri.


non siamo dentro in pieno. 
Queste sono avvisaglie.

Il resto arriverà poi.


----------



## perplesso (9 Marzo 2020)

poi non venitemi a dire che non vi avevo detto che moriremo tutti


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sa che ci stiamo entrando dentro in pieno.
> Emergenza ospedaliera e rivolte nelle carceri.


non trovi strana questa cosa delle carceri, tutti contemporaneamente?


----------



## bettypage (9 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> poi non venitemi a dire che non vi avevo detto che moriremo tutti


Vabbe diccidi cosa?


----------



## bettypage (9 Marzo 2020)

Comunque qui comincia a sembrare tutto irreale, si sente la paura, c'è circospezione e area tesa. Uff.


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non trovi strana questa cosa delle carceri, tutti contemporaneamente?


Certo che lo è


----------



## Marjanna (9 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Comunque qui comincia a sembrare tutto irreale, si sente la paura, c'è circospezione e area tesa. Uff.


A me più che irreale, sembra surreale


----------



## perplesso (9 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Vabbe diccidi cosa?


Dylan Dog docet


----------



## bettypage (9 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Dylan Dog docet


Non avevo colto la citazione


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

I futuri suoceri ci hanno detto che se la cosa peggiora c'è già un volo militare pronto x portarci negli USA. Spero di no


----------



## Skorpio (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> I futuri suoceri ci hanno detto che se la cosa peggiora c'è già un volo militare pronto x portarci negli USA. Spero di no


Partite finché potete.. 
Salvatevi almeno voi, e siate felici..


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Partite finché potete..
> Salvatevi almeno voi, e siate felici..


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non trovi strana questa cosa delle carceri, tutti contemporaneamente?


Come in un film catastrofico ambientato nel prossimo futuro; ci sono sempre le rivolte carcerarie.


----------



## bettypage (9 Marzo 2020)

Coronavirus, Mattia il Paziente 1 respira da solo: «Non è più in terapia intensiva»
					

Una notizia buona legata al coronavirus. Mattia, vale a dire «il Paziente 1, è stato trasferito dalla terapia intensiva a quella sub intensiva. È stato cioè...




					www.google.com


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Partite finché potete..
> Salvatevi almeno voi, e siate felici..


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Le scuole non sono chiuse.
> Hanno sospeso le lezioni.
> Abbiamo allertato la rappresentante di classe che cerchi di capire quali sono le difficoltà a portare avanti questa cosa.
> La prof di religione è l'unica che ci ha provato ma avendo più di 100 alunni ha mandato in crash la diretta.
> ...


Mio figlio fa lezione tutti i gg su skype
Consegnano i compiti via mail


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Eh... Così dovrebbe essere.
> Anche perché i ragazzi stanno a casa, così.


Escono pomeriggio e sera


----------



## Lara3 (9 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Coronavirus, Mattia il Paziente 1 respira da solo: «Non è più in terapia intensiva»
> 
> 
> Una notizia buona legata al coronavirus. Mattia, vale a dire «il Paziente 1, è stato trasferito dalla terapia intensiva a quella sub intensiva. È stato cioè...
> ...


Invece visto che non ci sono respiratori sufficienti per tutti, sembra che abbiano  già iniziato a scegliere chi intubare o no. 
E ... non è un buon momento per avere adesso un infarto o ictus


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Partite finché potete..
> Salvatevi almeno voi, e siate felici..


Non ti preoccupare Ci rifugeremo su un'isola deserta al largo nel Pacifico e ripopoleremo il mondo


----------



## Skorpio (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare Ci rifugeremo su un'isola deserta al largo nel Pacifico e ripopoleremo il mondo


Portate il paracadute allora
E qualche panino
Fate presto.. Che domattina siamo tutti zona rossa.. 

Addio.... Addio........


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Portate il paracadute allora
> E qualche panino
> Fate presto.. Che domattina siamo tutti zona rossa..
> 
> Addio.... Addio........


Fortunatamente lei non si chiama Amelia


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Portate il paracadute allora
> E qualche panino
> Fate presto.. Che domattina siamo tutti zona rossa..
> 
> Addio.... Addio........


Ma loro sono sotto una giurisdizione extraterritoriale


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma loro sono sotto una giurisdizione extraterritoriale


Beh Qui siamo in una provincia italiana però alla fine della fiera staremo qui non vedremo nessuno e Aspetteremo che prassi non credo proprio che ci saranno delle catastrofi incredibili quello che mi preoccupa veramente sono le rivolte nelle carceri quello è un problema serio perché dal virus Se ti isoli hai ottime possibilità di evitarlo se esplodono le carceri la cosa diventa complicata Salvo istituire la legge marziale


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Beh Qui siamo in una provincia italiana però alla fine della fiera staremo qui non vedremo nessuno e Aspetteremo che prassi non credo proprio che ci saranno delle catastrofi incredibili quello che mi preoccupa veramente sono le rivolte nelle carceri quello è un problema serio perché dal virus Se ti isoli hai ottime possibilità di evitarlo se esplodono le carceri la cosa diventa complicata Salvo istituire la legge marziale


Per me vedi troppi film americani.


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me vedi troppi film americani.


Mi è bastato vedere canale 5 in diretta altroché film americano


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Portate il paracadute allora
> E qualche panino
> Fate presto.. Che domattina siamo tutti zona rossa..
> 
> Addio.... Addio........


Comunque sappi che il tuo ricordo vivrà nei nostri cuori


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare Ci rifugeremo su un'isola deserta al largo nel Pacifico e ripopoleremo il mondo


----------



## Lara3 (9 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> View attachment 9018


Si ... lui ha un bel sedere.


----------



## Marjanna (9 Marzo 2020)

Io non so come abbiate ancora voglia di scherzare come foste immuni non si sa per cosa.


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Portate il paracadute allora
> E qualche panino
> Fate presto.. Che domattina siamo tutti zona rossa..
> 
> Addio.... Addio........


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io non so come abbiate ancora voglia di scherzare come foste immuni non si sa per cosa.


Perché disperarsi non serve e le stupidate dette qui fanno morale


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Beh Qui siamo in una provincia italiana però alla fine della fiera staremo qui non vedremo nessuno e Aspetteremo che prassi non credo proprio che ci saranno delle catastrofi incredibili quello che mi preoccupa veramente sono le rivolte nelle carceri quello è un problema serio perché dal virus Se ti isoli hai ottime possibilità di evitarlo se esplodono le carceri la cosa diventa complicata Salvo istituire la legge marziale


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si ... lui ha un bel sedere.


L'ho sempre detto nella vita è tutta una questione di culo


----------



## Marjanna (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Perché disperarsi non serve e le stupidate dette qui fanno morale


Dette qui posso ancora capirlo. E' che qui si somma ad un altro contesto fuori da qui. Penso che in questo forum ci siano persone con testa, ma c'è chi ancora non ha capito un cazzo, neppure sa cosa sia un asintomatico.
Un branco di rincoglioniti








						Italia zona rossa, gli Italiani stanno assaltando i supermercati aperti di notte
					

Torna l’ assalto ai supermercati dopo il nuovo decreto del governo che ha chiuso tutta Italia come zona rossa. Non ce la possiamo fare.




					www.greenme.it


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> I futuri suoceri ci hanno detto che se la cosa peggiora c'è già un volo militare pronto x portarci negli USA. Spero di no


----------



## Lara3 (9 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Dette qui posso ancora capirlo. E' che qui si somma ad un altro contesto fuori da qui. Penso che in questo forum ci siano persone con testa, ma c'è chi ancora non ha capito un cazzo, neppure sa cosa sia un asintomatico.
> Un branco di rincoglioniti
> 
> 
> ...


Che altro posso fare se non quotarti ?
Anzi quoto 2 volte!


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Dette qui posso ancora capirlo. E' che qui si somma ad un altro contesto fuori da qui. Penso che in questo forum ci siano persone con testa, ma c'è chi ancora non ha capito un cazzo, neppure sa cosa sia un asintomatico.
> Un branco di rincoglioniti
> 
> 
> ...


L'orda degli zombie.


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2020)

Questo è un bell'articolo
https://www.esquire.com/it/lifestyl...MkN3VX1wxLX8_rWx1gwPspt6l7yMFwjLlRCtdJz5-Nt6U

Benvenuto a tutti in zona rossa.


----------



## Marjanna (9 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'orda degli zombie.


ma veramente.... lo dicevano in un film sugli zombie, forse proprio quello dove vanno al centro commerciale, che ripetevano le stesse azioni, andando nei posti dove si recavano da vivi


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> ma veramente.... lo dicevano in un film sugli zombie, forse proprio quello dove vanno al centro commerciale, che ripetevano le stesse azioni, andando nei posti dove si recavano da vivi


E non facciamoci mordere   

Vado a letto, dormi bene Marjanna.


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

Intanto la mia amica in isolamento ordinato dall'Asl ha telefonato al numero che le aveva lasciato l'ufficio di igiene dell'ASL, siccome hanno un altro figlio con la febbre; le hanno detto di contattare  la guardia medica (e loro erano stati a contatto con la.pediatra contagiata che ora sta in.ospedale) ...
Sono quasi tre ore che cerca dimettersi in contatto, ma non riesce.
Che dire....oggi ho visto quello di Napoli in TV che da sabato, solo ogg alle 15  è riuscito a "spostare" la sorella deceduta,col viris,quelli che avevano fatto il tampone erano senza mascherine e gli avevano detto di aspettare max un paio d'ore. Del resto aveva chiamato il 118 che era arrivato in ritardo e lui aveva provveduto a farle il massaggio cardiaco (lui arrivava da Giuliano : 15 km)


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Come in un film catastrofico ambientato nel prossimo futuro; ci sono sempre le rivolte carcerarie.


già, io non ho mai capitato come riescano a liberarsi proprio nel momento clou


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> già, io non ho mai capitato come riescano a liberarsi proprio nel momento clou


Eh..eh..è la bravura del regista e l'ottima sceneggiatura.


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

r





Nocciola ha detto:


> Mio figlio fa lezione tutti i gg su skype
> Consegnano i compiti via mail


Io mi sto incazzando nella chat della scuola.
Sembra che forse probabilmente la prof di italiano e magari quella di matematica ma non si sa organizzino due orette in totale questa settimana di lezione.
Tutte le altre non pervenute.
Nessuna nuova dalla rappresentante di classe.
Nessun'informazione dal preside.
Ma questi che hanno fatto in due settimane?
Una mia collega che ha lo stesso problema mi ha detto che alcune prof erano tornate al Sud appena sospese le lezioni, proclamandosi in difficoltà con l'approccio tecnologico o contestando tramite sindacati che non rientra nel contratto la tipologia di lezione.
Alcune mamme si chiedono se tutti i ragazzi sono in grado di avere gli strumenti tecnologici per la lezione.
Boh!
Ma in queste due settimane che avete fatto?
Dormito?


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Beh Qui siamo in una provincia italiana però alla fine della fiera staremo qui non vedremo nessuno e Aspetteremo che prassi non credo proprio che ci saranno delle catastrofi incredibili quello che mi preoccupa veramente sono le rivolte nelle carceri quello è un problema serio perché dal virus Se ti isoli hai ottime possibilità di evitarlo se esplodono le carceri la cosa diventa complicata Salvo istituire la legge marziale


Hai visto il film 'Io sono leggenda'?
Non può andare peggio di quel film.
Hai un cane, a proposito?


----------



## Skorpio (10 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Comunque sappi che il tuo ricordo vivrà nei nostri cuori


Grazie.. Andate ora.. Andate senza voltarvi.. Andate.. prima che sia troppo tardi..


----------



## bluestar02 (10 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Hai visto il film 'Io sono leggenda'?
> Non può andare peggio di quel film.
> Hai un cane, a proposito?


No ma me lo procuro


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Grazie.. Andate ora.. Andate senza voltarvi.. Andate.. prima che sia troppo tardi..


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> r
> Io mi sto incazzando nella chat della scuola.
> Sembra che forse probabilmente la prof di italiano e magari quella di matematica ma non si sa organizzino due orette in totale questa settimana di lezione.
> Tutte le altre non pervenute.
> ...


Le piattaforme applicative come EDMODO non funzionano (bisogna usare Word separatamente per poi inviare una mail all'insegnante) ; i docenti non sono tutti preparati , ed i genitori ancora meno (qualcuno sostiene di non avere né PC né tablet, ne 2020! E non poveri cristi) .Tutti abbiamo lo smartphone, ma presenta dei limiti con queste applicazioni scolastiche.
Altro che scuola  5 puntozero!
Ridateci Alberto Manzi ,che almeno si riusciva a seguire ,anche in bianco e nero.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Le piattaforme applicative come EDMODO non funzionano (bisogna usare Word separatamente per poi inviare una mail all'insegnante) ; i docenti non sono tutti preparati , ed i genitori ancora meno (qualcuno sostiene di non avere né PC né tablet, ne 2020! E non poveri cristi) .Tutti abbiamo lo smartphone, ma presenta dei limiti con queste applicazioni scolastiche.
> Altro che scuola  5 puntozero!
> Ridateci Alberto Manzi ,che almeno si riusciva a seguire ,anche in bianco e nero.


Aggiungi che molti professori sostengono che nel loro contratto non è indicato che siano obbligati a fare lezione da casa, quindi si limitano a dare compiti che controlleranno al rientro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> r
> Io mi sto incazzando nella chat della scuola.
> Sembra che forse probabilmente la prof di italiano e magari quella di matematica ma non si sa organizzino due orette in totale questa settimana di lezione.
> Tutte le altre non pervenute.
> ...


quando non si ha voglia di lavorare succede questo.
Purtroppo in questo momento saltano fuori tutte le problematiche legate alle incapacità dei docenti


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Aggiungi che molti professori sostengono che nel loro contratto non è indicato che siano obbligati a fare lezione da casa, quindi si limitano a dare compiti che controlleranno al rientro.


il lavoro smart varrebbe anche per loro, tanto per dire


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il lavoro smart varrebbe anche per loro, tanto per dire


Non tutti i docenti hanno la medesima preparazione, ma anche i supporti informatici non sono diffusi in modo omogeneo in tutte le strutture, E che dire del famoso tablet per tutti sbandierato Non mi ricordo più da chi sei da Berlusconil o da Bassani 10 anni fa?
Insegnanti anno a disposizione una cifra per l'acquisto di un personal computer, ma tanti non lo sanno nemmeno usare!


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Aggiungi che molti professori sostengono che nel loro contratto non è indicato che siano obbligati a fare lezione da casa, quindi si limitano a dare compiti che controlleranno al rientro.


Sì, questo me l'hanno detto.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quando non si ha voglia di lavorare succede questo.
> Purtroppo in questo momento saltano fuori tutte le problematiche legate alle incapacità dei docenti


Diciamo che io mi sarei aspettato un'indicazione istituzionale che suggerisse come agire in regime di sospensione delle attività scolastiche (le scuole sono aperte).
in questo momento ci sono scuole che fanno lezione on line e altre che non fanno niente, se non dare dei compiti.



stany ha detto:


> Non tutti i docenti hanno la medesima preparazione, ma anche i supporti informatici non sono diffusi in modo omogeneo in tutte le strutture, E che dire del famoso tablet per tutti sbandierato Non mi ricordo più da chi sei da Berlusconil o da Bassani 10 anni fa?
> Insegnanti anno a disposizione una cifra per l'acquisto di un personal computer, ma tanti non lo sanno nemmeno usare!


Sì, va beh, pure mia madre lo sa usare. Non ci vuole un genio. Siamo nel 2020, non nel 1988, l'anno del mio primo PC. (Che ridere quando ci sono i giovani sui social che dicono che i 50enni non sanno usare i social. Li vorrei vedere con MS Dos...).



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quando non si ha voglia di lavorare succede questo.
> Purtroppo in questo momento saltano fuori tutte le problematiche legate alle incapacità dei docenti


Sono scomparse, ad eccezione dell'insegnante di religione.
E poi ci si lamenta dei giovani che si fanno i cazzi loro in giro... Ma gli adulti, che dovrebbero rappresentare comunque lo stato in questo momento e che sono comunque figure di riferimento, dove sono?


----------



## Lara3 (10 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sono scomparse, ad eccezione dell'insegnante di religione.
> E poi ci si lamenta dei giovani che si fanno i cazzi loro in giro... Ma gli adulti, che dovrebbero rappresentare comunque lo stato in questo momento e che sono comunque figure di riferimento, dove sono?


Aperitivo


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, va beh, pure mia madre lo sa usare. Non ci vuole un genio. Siamo nel 2020, non nel 1988, l'anno del mio primo PC. (Che ridere quando ci sono i giovani sui social che dicono che i 50enni non sanno usare i social. Li vorrei vedere con MS Dos...).


ti posso garantire che molti docenti soprattutto di una certa età non lo sanno usare; una è la sorella mio cognato laureata! è andata in pensione l'anno scorso.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> ti posso garantire che molti docenti soprattutto di una certa età non lo sanno usare; una è la sorella mio cognato laureata! è andata in pensione l'anno scorso.


Pigra.
Se si è laureata non è scema.
Cosa ci vuole a usare un applicativo?


----------



## bluestar02 (10 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sono scomparse, ad eccezione dell'insegnante di religione.
> E poi ci si lamenta dei giovani che si fanno i cazzi loro in giro... Ma gli adulti, che dovrebbero rappresentare comunque lo stato in questo momento e che sono comunque figure di riferimento, dove sono?


Stai tranquillo che se fosse stato istituito un sistema di sanzioni con un minimo di €10000 per tutti questi ragazzi che vengono Beccati a gruppetti in movida vedi che ai genitori nascerebbe nel cuore come per incanto l'istinto Paterno oppure materno di tenersi a casa i figli e di dargli una educazione


----------



## bluestar02 (10 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tutto grasso che cola


Detto tra noi tutta questa ferraglia fa un bel casino eh


----------



## bettypage (10 Marzo 2020)

Come non pensarti @bluestar02 leggendo queste belle notizie








						Esercitazione Defender Europe 20: 30.000 soldati americani in Europa senza mascherina - ForzeArmate.org
					

Roma, 08 Marzo 2020 – (Pubblichiamo un estratto del seguente articolo da leggere nella sua completezza collegandosi al link indicato a fine paragrafo) – di Martino Grassi – Secondo lo US Army Euro le loro forze sono in buona salute. Vedremo ma quando sarà troppo… Leggi Tutto




					www.forzearmate.org


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Stai tranquillo che se fosse stato istituito un sistema di sanzioni con un minimo di €10000 per tutti questi ragazzi che vengono Beccati a gruppetti in movida vedi che ai genitori nascerebbe nel cuore come per incanto l'istinto Paterno oppure materno di tenersi a casa i figli e di dargli una educazione


Si...già l'ho detto: ieri hanno intervistato  ventenni e oltre , assembrati nelle piazze ,fronte locali per aperitivo. Quelli sono maggiorenni ! Magari pure universitari..E hanno dato  risposte sconcertanti; come se loro non fossero umani o vivessero  su un altro pianeta


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

L'Incoscienza e la presunta invincibilità dei giovani.


----------



## bettypage (10 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che io mi sarei aspettato un'indicazione istituzionale che suggerisse come agire in regime di sospensione delle attività scolastiche (le scuole sono aperte).
> in questo momento ci sono scuole che fanno lezione on line e altre che non fanno niente, se non dare dei compiti.


Le indicazioni sono arrivate, ma non puoi pensare che sia facile strutturare in remoto la didattica. Ci sono ragazzi e genitori analfabeti informatici. Le piattaforme non reggono il carico delle connessioni, l'emergenza è per tutti. Mio figlio è alle elementari, le maestre si stanno limitando a dare compiti tramite wu, a me comporta un ulteriore carico ma che devo fare? Cerco di seguirlo,non che mi sieda accanto, ma controllo, imposto il lavoro. Mi interessa che non perda pezzi. Poi sento la hunziker che ha la figlia di 6 anni che fa video lezioni, ma credo che vada al privato . 
Mia nipote al liceo: arrivano compiti alla spicciolata, lamenta che siano eccessivi. Assegnano capitoli da studiare. Che devo dirti? Facciamo il nostro cercando di collaborare più che polemizzare. Non credo che  gli insegnanti stiano a cazzeggiare, credo che la maggior parte si stia adoperando per sopperire come può. Ritorniamo ad avere rispetto per le professioni.


----------



## Darietto (10 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Pigra.
> *Se si è laureata non è scema.*
> Cosa ci vuole a usare un applicativo?


Anch'io la pensavo così.

Nell'ultimo anno ho a che fare per lavoro con molti giovani, per lo più laureati. Da mettersi le mani nei capelli!


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2020)

https://www.repubblica.it/esteri/20...5046/?ref=RHPPTP-BH-I250726198-C12-P7-S4.4-T1


Devo dire che questo mi ha fatta rotolare.
Amaramente. 
Ma non riuscivo a smettere di ridere. 

Sono oltre !


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Anch'io la pensavo così.
> 
> Nell'ultimo anno ho a che fare per lavoro con molti giovani, per lo più laureati. Da mettersi le mani nei capelli!


Un mio collega che aveva la moglie laureata nello stesso ramo della sorella di mio cognato , combinazione (ma quest'ultima è preparatissima ,salvo la refrattarietà all'uso dei device informatici) diceva sempre che anche un asino può salire gli scalini dell'università , riferito a sua moglie!  E questo forse per il cattivo rapporto che aveva con lei.
Un dato è certo: in media un laureato odierno non ha la medesima preparazione di uno di vent'anni fa ( non dico di 50 perché allora c'era il voto di gruppo, quindi discutibile dal punto di vista meritocratico) . E purtroppo sarà sempre peggio.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Un mio collega che aveva la moglie laureata nello stesso ramo della sorella di mio cognato , combinazione (ma quest'ultima è preparatissima ,salvo la refrattarietà all'uso dei device informatici) diceva sempre che anche un asino può salire gli scalini dell'università , riferito a sua moglie!  E questo forse per il cattivo rapporto che aveva con lei.
> Un dato è certo: in media un laureato odierno non ha la medesima preparazione di uno di vent'anni fa ( non dico di 50 perché allora c'era il voto di gruppo, quindi discutibile dal punto di vista meritocratico) . E purtroppo sarà sempre peggio.


O. T. Il voto di gruppo è stato richiesto pochissime volte e per attività di ricerca di gruppo. Aveva il significato politico di vedere riconosciuto il contributo di tutti a una produzione collettiva. Cosa che oggi vediamo tutti nei titoli di coda dei film dove sono citati gli autisti che hanno portato gli attori sul set e gli elettricisti, mentre fino a qualche decennio fa erano citati solo gli “artisti”. Nessuno si è laureato a forza di 6 politici, anche perché un libretto con tutti 18 non l’ho mai visto è un laureato con 60 nemmeno.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Non tutti i docenti hanno la medesima preparazione, ma anche i supporti informatici non sono diffusi in modo omogeneo in tutte le strutture, E che dire del famoso tablet per tutti sbandierato Non mi ricordo più da chi sei da Berlusconil o da Bassani 10 anni fa?
> Insegnanti anno a disposizione una cifra per l'acquisto di un personal computer, ma tanti non lo sanno nemmeno usare!


Ma quando si lavora nel privato, ti fanno veramente vedere come si fa ad utilizzare gli strumenti?
Viene il tecnico 1 volta a spiegarti, poi ti ingegni e chiedi ai colleghi.
Diciamo che nel pubblico si trincerano dietro una serie di scusanti.
Fortunatamente i miei figli hanno sempre incontrato insegnanti molto attivi nonostante la non giovane età. E utilizzato strumenti informatici per comunicare. Sempre scuole pubbliche, ma scelte con oculatezza.
La differenza sta nelle persone e purtroppo nella mentalità (statale).
Ho incontrato insegnanti che facevano corsi di recupero gratuiti , quando ancora non erano previsti dal ministero. Persone che avevano a cuore l'istruzione non solo stipendio.


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O. T. Il voto di gruppo è stato richiesto pochissime volte e per attività di ricerca di gruppo. Aveva il significato politico di vedere riconosciuto il contributo di tutti a una produzione collettiva. Cosa che oggi vediamo tutti nei titoli di coda dei film dove sono citati gli autisti che hanno portato gli attori sul set e gli elettricisti, mentre fino a qualche decennio fa erano citati solo gli “artisti”. Nessuno si è laureato a forza di 6 politici, anche perché un libretto con tutti 18 non l’ho mai visto è un laureato con 60 nemmeno.


Volevo dire che in quei tempi la preparazione di un laureato forse era peggiore di quella di un laureato odierno; forse!


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Volevo dire che in quei tempi la preparazione di un laureato forse era peggiore di quella di un laureato odierno; forse!


No. 
Chi chiedeva il voto di gruppo studiava pure per il gusto di studiare e di discutere, non andava al pub.
Nel tempo libero leggeva Gramsci, quando voleva andare sul leggero


----------



## Darietto (10 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Un mio collega che aveva la moglie laureata nello stesso ramo della sorella di mio cognato , combinazione (ma quest'ultima è preparatissima ,salvo la refrattarietà all'uso dei device informatici) diceva sempre che anche un asino può salire gli scalini dell'università , riferito a sua moglie!  E questo forse per il cattivo rapporto che aveva con lei.
> Un dato è certo: in media un laureato odierno non ha la medesima preparazione di uno di vent'anni fa ( non dico di 50 perché allora c'era il voto di gruppo, quindi discutibile dal punto di vista meritocratico) . E purtroppo sarà sempre peggio.


Concordo!
Unica attenuante potrebbe essere che la percentuale dei "laureati somari" è rimasta tale, ma direttamente proporzionale al numero totale degli stessi.

Anche nel campo artistico succede lo stesso. Premetto che non sono musicista. Ma sono un grande appassionato (attivo) di musica, e per questo conosco tanti studenti e diplomati in conservatorio. Forse è sempre stato così (non ho riferimenti temporali da mettere a confronto) ma credimi che se parli con la maggior parte di loro non hai l'impressione di parlare con artisti, persone da cui ti aspetti un'apertura mentale assoluta.  Al contrario, sembra di discutere con "impiegati" della musica. Danno quasi l'impressione di assenza di passione per quello che fanno. Mancanza totale di iniziativa e creatività. Poi rimangono tremendamente indignati nel vedere i primi prototipi di musicisti robot.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Concordo!
> Unica attenuante potrebbe essere che la percentuale dei "laureati somari" è rimasta tale, ma direttamente proporzionale al numero totale degli stessi.
> 
> Anche nel campo artistico succede lo stesso. Premetto che non sono musicista. Ma sono un grande appassionato (attivo) di musica, e per questo conosco tanti studenti e diplomati in conservatorio. Forse è sempre stato così (non ho riferimenti temporali da mettere a confronto) ma credimi che se parli con la maggior parte di loro non hai l'impressione di parlare con artisti, persone da cui ti aspetti un'apertura mentale assoluta.  Al contrario, sembra di discutere con "impiegati" della musica. Danno quasi l'impressione di assenza di passione per quello che fanno. Mancanza totale di iniziativa e creatività. Poi rimangono tremendamente indignati nel vedere i primi prototipi di musicisti robot.


I cretini ci sono con qualsiasi titolo di studio.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> https://www.repubblica.it/esteri/20...5046/?ref=RHPPTP-BH-I250726198-C12-P7-S4.4-T1
> 
> 
> Devo dire che questo mi ha fatta rotolare.
> ...


Anche a me.


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma quando si lavora nel privato, ti fanno veramente vedere come si fa ad utilizzare gli strumenti?
> Viene il tecnico 1 volta a spiegarti, poi ti ingegni e chiedi ai colleghi.
> Diciamo che nel pubblico si trincerano dietro una serie di scusanti.
> Fortunatamente i miei figli hanno sempre incontrato insegnanti molto attivi nonostante la non giovane età. E utilizzato strumenti informatici per comunicare. Sempre scuole pubbliche, ma scelte con oculatezza.
> ...


Questo è vero! Per il privato posso dirti avendo lavorato per i francesi (primaria multinazionale) e per un'azienda a partecipazione statale italiana (non ci
sono più le pps da oltre vent'anni) ,che quest'ultima era molto più strutturata e dava informazioni e preparazione ai dipendenti, che la pari concorrente d'oltralpe si sognava; i francesi in quel caso mi hanno dato la sensazione di tanto fumo ma poco arrosto (forse dovuto alla dirigenza italiana!).
Non diversamente in un'azienda familiare ,ma strutturata in quasi tutta la penisola, l'attenzione alla formazione ,o anche solo all'iniziativa del singolo non  venivano sviluppate e tenute in considerazione; anzi : se cercavi di risolvere i problemi venivi quasi mal visto.In pratica ti devi fare i cazzi tuoi e seguire la corrente! E questo è dovuto alla impostazione accentratrice e a volte nepotistica delle gerarchie dirigenziali.
Mi capitò anche in due altre realtà ; una non piccola,leader nel proprio settore (poi ceduta agli americani), e l'altra che forniva prestazioni di servizi e produzioni all'interno dell'elefantiaca azienda ,oramai in disfacimento ,che sarebbe poi diventata FCA.
Quello che ho capito è che  in questo paese la meritocrazia non è stimolata e riconosciuta come si deve. E poi ci stupiamo che i nostri laureati vadano a cercare opportunità in Austria, in Germania  ,o negli Stati Uniti.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Le indicazioni sono arrivate, ma non puoi pensare che sia facile strutturare in remoto la didattica. Ci sono ragazzi e genitori analfabeti informatici. Le piattaforme non reggono il carico delle connessioni, l'emergenza è per tutti. Mio figlio è alle elementari, le maestre si stanno limitando a dare compiti tramite wu, a me comporta un ulteriore carico ma che devo fare? Cerco di seguirlo,non che mi sieda accanto, ma controllo, imposto il lavoro. Mi interessa che non perda pezzi. Poi sento la hunziker che ha la figlia di 6 anni che fa video lezioni, ma credo che vada al privato .
> Mia nipote al liceo: arrivano compiti alla spicciolata, lamenta che siano eccessivi. Assegnano capitoli da studiare. Che devo dirti? Facciamo il nostro cercando di collaborare più che polemizzare. Non credo che  gli insegnanti stiano a cazzeggiare, credo che la maggior parte si stia adoperando per sopperire come può. Ritorniamo ad avere rispetto per le professioni.


Mia figlia è in terza media. Avrà gli esami. 
Le insegnanti si dividono in: quelle che si son date da fare da subito, una, fantastica, quelle che cominciano adesso, due, e le altre. Scomparse, che manco si fanno trovare. Rispetto l'ho sempre avuto, ma non si può sparire limitandosi ad assegnare dei compiti. 
Si sta ventilando un ritorno a scuola a maggio....
Che aspettiamo a organizzare questa didattica a distanza caldamente suggerita dal decreto? 
In altre scuole è già attiva.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Anch'io la pensavo così.
> 
> Nell'ultimo anno ho a che fare per lavoro con molti giovani, per lo più laureati. Da mettersi le mani nei capelli!


Un applicativo è per Dummies.


----------



## Darietto (10 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Un applicativo è per Dummies.


Quindi?


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Quindi?


Che non ci vuole un genio per saperlo utilizzare.
Dovrebbe essere alla portata di qualsiasi insegnante attuale. Al limite i problemi potrebbero esserci per gli studenti privi di connessione.
Non credo ci siano da noi, al limite il problema è il contrario.


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Chi chiedeva il voto di gruppo studiava pure per il gusto di studiare e di discutere, non andava al pub.
> Nel tempo libero leggeva Gramsci, quando voleva andare sul leggero


Forse sarà per quello che una grande quantità di capi del personale delle aziende ,nei successivi quindici anni provenissero da quell'ambiente


----------



## Darietto (10 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Che non ci vuole un genio per saperlo utilizzare.
> Dovrebbe essere alla portata di qualsiasi insegnante attuale. Al limite i problemi potrebbero esserci per gli studenti privi di connessione.
> Non credo ci siano da noi, al limite il problema è il contrario.


Ho capito. Da parte mia rispondevo solo a quel post di stany. Mi ha colpito perché è un discorso che negli ultimi due anni viene fuori spesso. Anche quello relativo ai musicisti
.


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mia figlia è in terza media. Avrà gli esami.
> Le insegnanti si dividono in: quelle che si son date da fare da subito, una, fantastica, quelle che cominciano adesso, due, e le altre. Scomparse, che manco si fanno trovare. Rispetto l'ho sempre avuto, ma non si può sparire limitandosi ad assegnare dei compiti.
> Si sta ventilando un ritorno a scuola a maggio....
> Che aspettiamo a organizzare questa didattica a distanza caldamente suggerita dal decreto?
> In altre scuole è già attiva.


*siamo indietro di quindici anni rispetto agli altri paesi...*


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Concordo!
> Unica attenuante potrebbe essere che la percentuale dei "laureati somari" è rimasta tale, ma direttamente proporzionale al numero totale degli stessi.
> 
> Anche nel campo artistico succede lo stesso. Premetto che non sono musicista. Ma sono un grande appassionato (attivo) di musica, e per questo conosco tanti studenti e diplomati in conservatorio. Forse è sempre stato così (non ho riferimenti temporali da mettere a confronto) ma credimi che se parli con la maggior parte di loro non hai l'impressione di parlare con artisti, persone da cui ti aspetti un'apertura mentale assoluta.  Al contrario, sembra di discutere con "impiegati" della musica. Danno quasi l'impressione di assenza di passione per quello che fanno. Mancanza totale di iniziativa e creatività. Poi rimangono tremendamente indignati nel vedere i primi prototipi di musicisti robot.


Si chiama mancanza di stimoli, di fiducia nel futuro, e rassegnazione.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ho capito. Da parte mia rispondevo solo a quel post di stany. Mi ha colpito perché è un discorso che negli ultimi due anni viene fuori spesso. Anche quello relativo ai musicisti
> .


I musicisti del Conservatorio, mi si dice, sono ingabbiati. Hanno studiato molto, ma questo ha ridotto la componente espressiva individuale. 
Nella musica leggera un tempo si componeva molto ad orecchio, oggi usando schemi.
Canzoni molto più complesse, ma meno dirette.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Si chiama mancanza di stimoli, di fiducia nel futuro, e rassegnazione.


Anche assenza di una leadership capace di stimolare e guidare.


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Chi chiedeva il voto di gruppo studiava pure per il gusto di studiare e di discutere, non andava al pub.
> Nel tempo libero leggeva Gramsci, quando voleva andare sul leggero


Vabbè non voglio generalizzare, ma indubbiamente quel periodo non fu particolarmente migliorativo dal punto di vista della preparazione; anche solo per il fatto della demotivazione dei docenti  che si sentivano esautorati  e demotivati dal repentino cambiamento e dalla ingerenza del corpo studenti all'intero dei programmi di insegnamento. E non lo dico da simpatizzante del fuan.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Forse sarà per quello che una grande quantità di capi del personale delle aziende ,nei successivi quindici anni provenissero da quell'ambiente


Avercene attualmente di persone con quella cultura!


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> I musicisti del Conservatorio, mi si dice, sono ingabbiati. Hanno studiato molto, ma questo ha ridotto la componente espressiva individuale.
> Nella musica leggera un tempo si componeva molto ad orecchio, oggi usando schemi.
> Canzoni molto più complesse, ma meno dirette.


Il Rinascimento musicale ci fu negli anni 70.
Verrà ricordato come il periodo della musica classica; come oggi lo facciamo per la musica del 600/700.
La musica oggi è campionata ma non vuol dire che re prima l'immaginazione la fantasia ; solo che l'accostamento e l'interazione con uno strumento musicale hanno lasciato da anni anni lo spazio a programmi di sviluppo musicale, dove il solito algoritmo schematizza , razionalizza ,direi disumanizza quella fantasia appunto, che scaturisce pur sempre dalla mente e dalla sensibilità dell'individuo, processandola a monte; quindi rendendola più prevedibile e circoscritta ad un determinato genere musicale. Uccidendo quindi quelle divagazioni  irrazionali ,ma umane, che possono caratterizzare una melodia irregimentata all'interno di parametri che sono sviluppati dalle "macchine".
diverso è per la classica; chi può permettersi uno Stradivari o un Guarnieri, avrà un rapporto talmente empatico che , anche nei rari casi di composizioni ex novo , e non solo di riproduzione , sicuramente non sottoporrà il risultato all'algoritmo di turno.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Vabbè non voglio generalizzare, ma indubbiamente quel periodo non fu particolarmente migliorativo dal punto di vista della preparazione; anche solo per il fatto della demotivazione dei docenti  che si sentivano esautorati  e demotivati dal repentino cambiamento e dalla ingerenza del corpo studenti all'intero dei programmi di insegnamento. E non lo dico da simpatizzante del fuan.


Ma dai! Ti farei conoscere qualcuno.


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avercene attualmente di persone con quella cultura!


Infatti , conoscevano bene le dinamiche rivendicative delle controparti 
Per questo erano i più ricercati dalle aziende!


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti , conoscevano bene le dinamiche rivendicative delle controparti
> Per questo erano i più ricercati dalle aziende!


Appunto. Avevano una cultura che andava oltre a quella riproduttiva accademica che per la sua staticità veniva contestata.


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dai! Ti farei conoscere qualcuno.


Nessuno impediva di studiare per conto proprio, anche fuori dall'ambiente universitario.
Ma la grande ambizione dell'università per tutti, per il popolo, purtroppo falli. E non è che in quel periodo la curva dell'eccellenza si fosse innalzata anzi..


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

Mo porto fuori la cana


----------



## Martes (10 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mia figlia è in terza media. Avrà gli esami.
> Le insegnanti si dividono in: quelle che si son date da fare da subito, una, fantastica, quelle che cominciano adesso, due, e le altre. Scomparse, che manco si fanno trovare. Rispetto l'ho sempre avuto, ma non si può sparire limitandosi ad assegnare dei compiti.
> Si sta ventilando un ritorno a scuola a maggio....
> Che aspettiamo a organizzare questa didattica a distanza caldamente suggerita dal decreto?
> In altre scuole è già attiva.


Boh, io ho a che fare con un certo numero di adolescenti, tutti di scuole differenti (medie e superiori) e tutti hanno lezioni online o gruppi classe in videoconferenza, già dalla settimana scorsa. Situazione particolarmente fortunata?


----------



## oriente70 (10 Marzo 2020)

Virus, epidemie e processioni
					

Come i cinegiornali hanno raccontato le emergenze sanitarie del ventesimo secolo




					www.archivioluce.com


----------



## Darietto (10 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Come non pensarti @bluestar02 leggendo queste belle notizie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Visto che è stato ignorato, lo ripropongo


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2020)

Costruire una didattica distanza non è scontato.
E mano a mano si scende di età sempre più complesso.

E' una questione di evoluzione cognitiva. Del pensiero.
Fino a circa gli 11- 13 anni (spesso anche oltre, questo tipo di limiti non sono "protocollati e dipendono da innumerevoli variabili) il pensiero è concreto.
Poi si passa alla costruzione del pensiero astratto.

Cosa significa nel concreto?

Significa che nella fase concreta i bambini hanno bisogno non solo di fare. Non solo di ascoltare. Non solo di guardare. Non solo di toccare. O assaggiare.
Hanno anche bisogno, se si vuole una strutturazione ordinata, che queste operazioni siano guidate e ordinate.
E' il motivo per cui ci si è inventati la scuola.
Creare un luogo in cui si andasse a lavorare su due livelli:
quello della costruzione delle basi per un pensiero astratto capace di elaborare e personalizzare gli stimoli provenienti dal mondo e quello di stimolare la socializzazione in condivisione delle regole sociali di quella data società.

Nella fase astratta, se quella precedente si è svolta senza grandi intoppi, inizia il periodo in cui i bambini iniziano a fare metacognizione, ossia ragionamenti sul ragionamento. E' una fase molto lunga questa.
Gradualmente iniziano a sviluppare quelle competenze che permettono non solo di ordinare i saperi, ma anche di connetterli e farli diventare un ragionamento. (le famose competenze)

La didattica distanza richiede di eliminare buon parte dell'accompagnamento necessario.
Se non è stata impostata ben prima di una emergenza è di complessa applicazione sia per gli insegnanti (che non sono abituati a ragionare su un insegnamento non in presenza, che quindi da la possibilità di verificare e vedere non solo il risultato ma anche il percorso che ha portato al risultato) sia per gli alunni che tendono a divenire fruitori passivi (e quindi annoiati e demotivati) smette di essere comunque didattica e divenire semplicemente proposta di contenuto da fruire. (niente di più deleterio per una mente in formazione).

La sto tagliando molto grossa, intendiamoci.
Ci sarebbe da andare a vedere come connettere i diversi stili di apprendimento ai materiali proposti (che in presenza vengono compensati anche inconsapevolmente dal gruppo e dalla comunicazione multilivello) e come renderli in una didattica da fruire tramite video, piuttosto che chat, piuttosto che esercizi interattivi.
Come differenziare una lezione nel suo svolgimento.
Non è roba che si improvvisa dall'oggi al domani. E se non si è formati no lo si sa fare.
Certo, fa effetto la video lezione.

Ma fa effetto a chi non sa come funziona un cervello dal punto di vista evolutivo.
Fa effetto il fare in sè.
Chi sa valutare la qualità di quel fare correlandola all'evoluzione del pensiero...ha a volte i brividi.
Non a caso sono in atto proposte continue di formazione online, scambio di esperienze su siti dedicati, etc etc.

Personalmente trovo illusorio che un paese che non ha praticamente mai sperimentato tutto questo, che non conosce le implicazioni di un mezzo come quello tecnologico dal punto di vista pedagogico e che quindi non lo sa adoperare concretamente da un giorno all'altro abbia una attivazione di un livello anche solo sufficiente.

LA situazione è che siamo in una emergenza.
I figli sono a casa non in vacanza. Sono a casa per una emergenza grave. Come non se ne ricorda negli ultimi 50 anni.
Tutti sono spaventati. Chi lo dice, chi non lo dice, chi nega e si aggrappa alla vita che fu, chi sè già alla fine dell'apocalisse e si sta per buttare nel burrone.

Quello che mi sento di dire è che la didattica a distanza, in questa situazione, non potrà supplire alla presenza a scuola.
Ci sono proposte di variazione dei calendari. Ci sono proposte di ridistribuzione dei programmi (anche avendo l'occhio alla questione dell'inclusività. non se ne parla. Ma tutti quegli alunni che sono disgrafici, dislessici, discalculici, i BES cognitivi piuttosto che ambientali, i disabili, i non verbali...non vado avanti se non la finisco più).
Per ora proposte.

C'è anche da dire che, a differenza dei cinesi, i bambini e i ragazzi italiani non sono abituati alla disciplina. I genitori fanno una fatica immane ad imporla se necessario.
Una scuola senza disciplina, lo studio senza disciplina non sta in piedi.

Ed è un problema serio questo.

L'altro problema è quello della valutazione
Non è un problema da poco.
Cosa si valuta?

Il compito?

La scuola, in genere, non valuta il compito.
Non solo il compito.
Valuta il modo in cui il compito è stato svolto, l'atteggiamento, il superamento di problematiche legate a ansia, timidezza, introversione piuttosto che i contrari.
E come viene valutato un compito svolto a distanza senza sapere se ci sono state interferenze?

Non è un altro problema di poco conto.

Come al solito la questione ha diversi livelli.

certo, può tranquillizzare vedere che gli insegnanti mandano video, applicazioni interattive, etc etc. C'è disponibilità immensa a riguardo.

Ma, di nuovo, credere che in un paese come questo, dove negli ultimi anni era difficile pure fare didattica in presenza, si possa passare fluidamente alla didattica a distanza è una illusione.

Come chiedere ai ragazzi di imparare un modo dell'apprendimento completamente nuovo anche per loro è una illusione.

Sorvolo sulla disponibilità di risorse in generale.
Dai dispositivi alle infrastrutture.

I ragazzi hanno bisogno di essere educati, e questo periodo è una opportunità, alla responsabilità.
Al fare in casa.
Al partecipare alla vita familiare e al rispetto di regole rigide.

non voglio giustificare nessuno. La scuola ha parecchie lacune.
Come in altri ambiti, anche nella scuola, si stanno evidenziando. I nodi vengono al pettine.
Era solo questione di tempo.

Ma prendere questa questione senza considerarne la complessità significa - di nuovo - entrare nell'ottica del nemico esterno.

I ragazzi sono a casa?
LA routine giornaliera. Hanno da alzarsi alla stessa ora tutti i giorni. Non è vacanza. Orario di scuola.
Ci sono parecchi casi, riportati sui giornali di settore, dove gli insegnanti dato l'appuntamento alle 8,00 in chat, non trovano nessuno.
Oppure di compiti dati e svolti dai genitori. O dai nonni.

Lavoro in casa.
Sono più liberi?
Bene. E' il momento che imparino a cucinare per tutti. Cucinare contiene parecchie nozioni di scienze.
Che puliscano per tutti. E anche qui, scienze, italiano, matematica.
Che si lavino i vestiti e imparino a stirarseli. italiano, matematica, scienze, tecnologia, chimica
Che costruiscano fogli di calcolo per le spese di casa.
Che calcolino quanto cibo serve e quale.
Stilino la lista della spesa.
Mappino i supermercati costruendo cartine col buon vecchio lucido e usando le bellissime matite a china (niente di meglio per affinare e consolidare il tratto, il controllo, il coordinamento oculo manuale, la progettazione, lo spostamento dell'attenzione, la concentrazione).
E via dicendo.

La didattica è cosa ben più complessa di una lezione.
Molti che svicolano, a mio parere, semplicemente non sanno tradurre.
E ribadisco non è una giustificazione.
Ma è un dato di realtà.

Di sicuro non può più funzionare il pensiero della divisione degli ambiti.
Gli insegnanti insegnano, i genitori seguono, i ragazzi fanno.

Serve un coordinamento.

Ma gli insegnanti stessi sono senza indicazioni chiare da parte del ministero.
Ogni istituto sta funzionando a sè o quasi.
Quindi è sciocco confrontarsi fra istituti.

Mi fermo qui.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Boh, io ho a che fare con un certo numero di adolescenti, tutti di scuole differenti (medie e superiori) e tutti hanno lezioni online o gruppi classe in videoconferenza, già dalla settimana scorsa. Situazione particolarmente fortunata?


Forse.
Questo mi conferma che ho ragione a pretendere che si diano una mossa.


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> https://www.repubblica.it/esteri/20...5046/?ref=RHPPTP-BH-I250726198-C12-P7-S4.4-T1
> 
> 
> Devo dire che questo mi ha fatta rotolare.
> ...


sono francesi


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Costruire una didattica distanza non è scontato.
> E mano a mano si scende di età sempre più complesso.
> 
> E' una questione di evoluzione cognitiva. Del pensiero.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Nessuno impediva di studiare per conto proprio, anche fuori dall'ambiente universitario.
> Ma la grande ambizione dell'università per tutti, per il popolo, purtroppo falli. E non è che in quel periodo la curva dell'eccellenza si fosse innalzata anzi..


Va be’ se vuoi tenerti la tua idea fai pure.


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono francesi


sono sapiens. 

sul garda, domenica a limone, sono transitate sulla pista ciclabile più di 4000 persone. 
Lungolaghi pieni zeppi. 

Italia, Francia. Germania....sapiens.


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> sono sapiens.
> 
> sul garda, domenica a limone, sono transitate sulla pista ciclabile più di 4000 persone.
> Lungolaghi pieni zeppi.
> ...


domenica non sono uscito, mi dicono che anche le spiagge a Lerici fossero piene.   e cmq ci sono i sapiens.

poi ci sono i francesi

e poi ci sono i pisani

le basi proprio....


----------



## bluestar02 (10 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> https://www.repubblica.it/esteri/20...5046/?ref=RHPPTP-BH-I250726198-C12-P7-S4.4-T1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dici che fanno pure sesso vestiti da puffi?


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Dici che fanno pure sesso vestiti da puffi?


pure vestiti da criceti


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> domenica non sono uscito, mi dicono che anche le spiagge a Lerici fossero piene.   *e cmq ci sono i sapiens.
> 
> poi ci sono i francesi
> 
> ...


   

non sono uscita neppure io. 
Leggevo le ordinanze in corsa dei vari sindaci che si ritrovano a inseguire questi imbecilli. 

E, cosa di cui mi dispiaccio moltissimo, nonostante il DPCM non sono state applicate le misure. 
Non li metterei in carcere io.
Farei pagare. E pagare. E pagare. 

Sarebbe un bel modo per raccogliere soldi per la sanità che è in affanno. Ho indosso occhiali rosa eh, quando dico affanno. 
Servono soldi per i respiratori. 
Bene, c'è una ampia platea da cui attingere. Mi auguro che comincino a multare in modo molto salato chi va al bar, chi si aggrega a e fa movida e via dicendo. 
Almeno, anche se fanno un danno in fila all'altro, partecipano in un qualche modo positivo.


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Dici che fanno pure sesso vestiti da puffi?


Certo!!!

Ci sono video simpaticissimi di puffetta con i vari puffi, per dire!!


----------



## bettypage (10 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> non sono uscita neppure io.
> Leggevo le ordinanze in corsa dei vari sindaci che si ritrovano a inseguire questi imbecilli.
> 
> E, cosa di cui mi dispiaccio moltissimo, nonostante il DPCM non sono state applicate le misure.
> ...


Anche perché le carceri non hanno molti posti.
A parte l'ironia, credo sia più utile davvero la sanzione pecuniaria.


----------



## bettypage (10 Marzo 2020)

Non amo Morelli ma sta girando questo messaggio che trovo interessante:
“Credo che il cosmo abbia il suo modo di riequilibrare le cose e le sue leggi, quando queste vengono stravolte.
Il momento che stiamo vivendo, pieno di anomalie e paradossi, fa pensare...
In una fase in cui il cambiamento climatico causato dai disastri ambientali è arrivato a livelli preoccupanti, la Cina in primis e tanti paesi a seguire, sono costretti al blocco; l'economia collassa, ma l'inquinamento scende in maniera considerevole. L'aria migliora; si usa la mascherina, ma si respira...

In un momento storico in cui certe ideologie e politiche discriminatorie, con forti richiami ad un passato meschino, si stanno riattivando in tutto il mondo, arriva un virus che ci fa sperimentare che, in un attimo, possiamo diventare i discriminati, i segregati, quelli bloccati alla frontiera, quelli che portano le malattie. Anche se non ne abbiamo colpa. Anche se siamo bianchi, occidentali e viaggiamo in business class.

In una società fondata sulla produttività e sul consumo, in cui tutti corriamo 14 ore al giorno dietro a non si sa bene cosa, senza sabati nè domeniche, senza più rossi del calendario, da un momento all'altro, arriva lo stop.
Fermi, a casa, giorni e giorni. A fare i conti con  un tempo di cui abbiamo perso il valore, se non è misurabile in compenso, in denaro.
Sappiamo ancora cosa farcene? 

In una fase in cui la crescita dei propri figli è, per forza di cose, delegata spesso a figure ed istituzioni altre, il virus chiude le scuole e costringe a trovare soluzioni alternative, a rimettere insieme mamme e papà con i propri bimbi. Ci costringe a rifare famiglia.

In una dimensione in cui le relazioni, la comunicazione, la socialità sono giocate prevalentemente nel "non-spazio" del virtuale, del social network, dandoci l'illusione della vicinanza, il virus ci toglie quella vera di vicinanza, quella reale: che nessuno si tocchi, niente baci, niente abbracci, a distanza, nel freddo del non-contatto.
Quanto abbiamo dato per scontato questi gesti ed il loro significato?

In una fase sociale in cui pensare al proprio orto è diventata la regola, il virus ci manda un messaggio chiaro: l'unico modo per uscirne è la reciprocità, il senso di appartenenza, la comunita, il sentire di essere parte di qualcosa di più grande di cui prendersi cura e che si può prendere cura di noi. La responsabilità condivisa, il sentire che dalle tue azioni dipendono le sorti non solo tue, ma di tutti quelli che ti circondano. E che tu dipendi da loro.

Allora, se smettiamo di fare la caccia alle streghe, di domandarci di chi è la colpa o perché è accaduto tutto questo, ma ci domandiamo cosa possiamo imparare da questo, credo che abbiamo tutti molto su cui riflettere ed impegnarci.
Perchè col cosmo e le sue leggi, evidentemente, siamo in debito spinto. 
Ce lo sta spiegando il virus, a caro prezzo."

(Cit. F. MORELLI)


----------



## bluestar02 (10 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo!!!
> 
> Ci sono video simpaticissimi di puffetta con i vari puffi, per dire!!


Non ci credo dai


----------



## Darietto (10 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Costruire una didattica distanza non è scontato.
> E mano a mano si scende di età sempre più complesso.
> 
> E' una questione di evoluzione cognitiva. Del pensiero.
> ...



Non per infierire e continuare lo scontro, però questo è un approccio tipicamente italiano che porta a farsi mille seghe mentali, e prima di capire come e dove finirà il discorso, se finirà, gli altri hanno già trovato la soluzione, hanno risolto la soluzione e sono passati ad altro.
E noi ancora a chiederci se così va bene, cosà va male, no questo lo metto qui, l'altro lo metto là, ma può andare bene anche più su...
o forse ma anche che se non fosse sarebbe.
Per rifare il documento smarrito deve presentare lo stesso in questura. Per il timbro ufficio 8. Per la firma ufficio 9 che non lo trova qui di fianco ma nell'altro edificio all'ultimo piano, poi salga le scale a destra.
E poi ci chiediamo perché invece di agire tempestivamente abbiamo passato due settimane a menarla con "questo è giusto", no è giusto quell'altro. E intanto il virus si diffondeva


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> non sono uscita neppure io.
> Leggevo le ordinanze in corsa dei vari sindaci che si ritrovano a inseguire questi imbecilli.
> 
> E, cosa di cui mi dispiaccio moltissimo, nonostante il DPCM non sono state applicate le misure.
> ...


devi anche mettere un punto alla decretazione d'urgenza, se ne fai uno ogni 72 ore, anche organizzare direttive ai prefetti, regolamenti attuativi e circolari esplicative diventa difficile.

più abbiamo anche l'aggravante del fardello europeo che complica le cose anche in settori apparentemente minori.

Per farti un esempio semplice, hanno sospeso le competizioni sportive nazionali, ma non quelle internazionali.  per cui l'Inter e la Roma, oltre a gobbi ed Atalanta la domenica devono stare ferme, ma in settimana le partite di coppa le possono giocare.  escludo il Napoli perchè settimana prossima a Barcellona ne prendono tante che il problema per loro non si pone più.

che senso ha fermare il campionato se poi ci sono 4-5 squadre che giocano lo stesso?  in Svizzera per dire hanno vietato la partita di EL del Basilea.  che dovrà chiedere asilo in Baviera, credo.   però almeno si comportano in modo omogeneo.  il campionato svizzero è fermo, la coppa di Svizzera è ferma, quindi anche le partite di coppa su suolo svizzero devono fermarsi.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2020)

Io credo che il senso stia nella gradualità.
Stanno operando per gradi.
Se avessero bloccato tutto subito sarebbe scoppiato panico e caos.
Così, un po' alla volta, ci si abitua.
Prima zona rossa, poi arancione, poi tutta Italia, poi...


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Non per infierire e continuare lo scontro, però questo è un approccio tipicamente italiano che porta a farsi mille seghe mentali, e prima di capire come e dove finirà il discorso, se finirà, gli altri hanno già trovato la soluzione, hanno risolto la soluzione e sono passati ad altro.
> E noi ancora a chiederci se così va bene, cosà va male, no questo lo metto qui, l'altro lo metto là, ma può andare bene anche più su...
> o forse ma anche che se non fosse sarebbe.
> Per rifare il documento smarrito deve presentare lo stesso in questura. Per il timbro ufficio 8. Per la firma ufficio 9 che non lo trova qui di fianco ma nell'altro edificio all'ultimo piano, poi salga le scale a destra.
> E poi ci chiediamo perché invece di agire tempestivamente abbiamo passato due settimane a menarla con "questo è giusto", no è giusto quell'altro. E intanto il virus si diffondeva


Sai che più che dirti che cercare il nemico esterno invece che individuare cosa e come individualmente si può partecipare non serve ad un cazzo, non so che dirti?

Io ho agito tempestivamente.
Mi han presa in giro, mi hanno detto che sono esagerata e via dicendo.
Mica solo qui dove scrivo e basta eh. E solo di cazzate fondamentalmente.

L'ho fatto nella vita concreta tirando il freno a mano anche a mio discapito economico e ben prima delle ordinanze.

Io so che quello che potevo fare io l'ho fatto.

Questo conta. Per me.

Dove è stato accettato il mio contributo, l'ho dato.

E nel mio fare quotidiano, non ho mai moltissima voglia di mettermi a giudicare e cercare i colpevoli.
Sono più interessata a capire quale può essere il mio contributo.
E come migliorare a partire dagli errori altrui.

Capisci bene che il mio modo di ragionare e il tuo modo di ragionare non hanno nulla in comune.

E guarda, non mi piace nemmeno chi vuole lo scontro ma non ha i coglioni di dichiararlo e si nasconde dietro le formule politically correct per portarlo avanti sentendosi assolto dall'averlo fatto di nascosto nella formula.

Se vuoi lo scontro con me, tira fuori i coglioni e scontrati.
Ma se il tuo scontro è sulla lamentala, abbasso le mani.
Mi ritiro senza neppure entrare.

La lamentela è sporcizia intellettuale e io ci tengo alla mia pulizia.

Sono una donna del fare.
Non una donna della lamentela.


----------



## Martes (10 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Non per infierire e continuare lo scontro, però questo è un approccio tipicamente italiano che porta a farsi mille seghe mentali, e prima di capire come e dove finirà il discorso, se finirà, gli altri hanno già trovato la soluzione, hanno risolto la soluzione e sono passati ad altro.
> E noi ancora a chiederci se così va bene, cosà va male, no questo lo metto qui, l'altro lo metto là, ma può andare bene anche più su...
> o forse ma anche che se non fosse sarebbe.
> Per rifare il documento smarrito deve presentare lo stesso in questura. Per il timbro ufficio 8. Per la firma ufficio 9 che non lo trova qui di fianco ma nell'altro edificio all'ultimo piano, poi salga le scale a destra.
> E poi ci chiediamo perché invece di agire tempestivamente abbiamo passato due settimane a menarla con "questo è giusto", no è giusto quell'altro. E intanto il virus si diffondeva


----------



## Lara3 (10 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo che il senso stia nella gradualità.
> Stanno operando per gradi.
> Se avessero bloccato tutto subito sarebbe scoppiato panico e caos.
> Così, un po' alla volta, ci si abitua.
> Prima zona rossa, poi arancione, poi tutta Italia, poi...


Anche giovani ci sono in terapia intensiva, diciottenne a San Raffaele di Milano.
Vedete voi , andate pure in giro se la coscienza ve lo consente.


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> devi anche mettere un punto alla decretazione d'urgenza, se ne fai uno ogni 72 ore, anche organizzare direttive ai prefetti, regolamenti attuativi e circolari esplicative diventa difficile.
> 
> più abbiamo anche l'aggravante del fardello europeo che complica le cose anche in settori apparentemente minori.
> 
> ...



Aveva evidenziato @spleen in un suo post nell'atro 3d tutta l'inadeguatezza del coordinamento in primis.

Questa situazione, senza coordinamento ci mangia.

Il paragone con la Cina è inattuabile.
Per la cultura che hanno.
Per il tipo di coscienza collettiva che hanno.
Per il tipo di governo che hanno.

Ieri sera guardavo con G. l'articolo dei geni del "puffiamo il virus" e mi diceva "immagina lo stesso evento in un governo che risponde solo a se stesso.
Spazzati col mitra e zitti. "

Sono da un lato contenta di non vivere in un posto dove se si sgarra sei morto o quasi.
Mi dispiace moltissimo però anche che il nostro contesto culturale sia quello dell'obbligo al passo per volta.

Se il 24 febbraio quando hanno iniziato a stringere avessero stretto in botto, sai che ridere.
In uno stato dove non c'è la cultura, la forza, l'autorevolezza per il contenimento.
E non c'è perchè manca la collaborazione dei popolani. Non dico cittadini a ragion veduta. 

E a mio parere siamo in ritardo di un mese con le ordinanze.
E pagheremo molto caro questo ritardo.

La cazzata, vergognosa, degli anziani che aveva una parziale verità ha tranquillizzato tutti.
Ho ancora i conati di vomito a riguardo.
Ma ha anche prodotto il contraccolpo per cui tutti i non anziani si sono sentiti "protetti"

quando protetto non lo è nessuno.
Negli ospedali la situazione è spaventosa.


Abbiamo il prossimo mese per rendercene conto.

EDIT: per quanto riguarda i calciatori, avrebbero soldi. Che donino.


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Non ci credo dai


yes!!


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Anche perché le carceri non hanno molti posti.
> A parte l'ironia, credo sia più utile davvero la sanzione pecuniaria.


Anche per quello sì.
Ma poi, mettere in carcere la gente sarebbe dare conigli in pasto ai leoni.
La vita del carcere è dura.

Se ci finisci perchè stai facendo il delinquente appartieni ad una cultura che in un qualche modo ti ha preparato.
Hai gli anticorpi.

Se non hai gli anticorpi, e in una situazione di emergenza entrare in carcere significherebbe aumentare e di molto il lavoro, pesante, di chi ci lavora dentro. Oltre il numero di chi ha bisogno di cure mediche. 

Meglio soldi.
Sono più utili per tutti e più adeguato al contesto socioculturale di questo paese (e paesi europei in genere)


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Aveva evidenziato @spleen in un suo post nell'atro 3d tutta l'inadeguatezza del coordinamento in primis.
> 
> Questa situazione, senza coordinamento ci mangia.
> 
> ...


anche se volessi fare una roba stringente da subito, non hai il personale.  dovrebbero riattivare la caserma del Quinto Alpini ad Edolo, solo pe4r essere sicuri di presidiare davvero tutte le valli di qua e di là, senza oberare le forze dell'ordine, chè con sta "casualissima" serie di rivolte carcerarie, ne hanno già abbastanza.

idem qui, 

ci sono 62-63mila soldati tra truppa semplice e graduati.   ne servirebbero almeno 4-5 volte tanti solo per essere sicuri di poter presidiare il territorio senza sovraccaricare i turni.   quindi non puoi usare il pugno di ferro, non hai i numeri per poi sostenerlo


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche se volessi fare una roba stringente da subito, non hai il personale.  dovrebbero riattivare la caserma del Quinto Alpini ad Edolo, solo pe4r essere sicuri di presidiare davvero tutte le valli di qua e di là, senza oberare le forze dell'ordine, chè con sta "casualissima" serie di rivolte carcerarie, ne ha già abbastanza.
> 
> idem qui, ci sono 62-63mila soldati tra truppa semplice e graduati.   ne servirebbero almeno 4-5 volte tanti solo per essere sicuri di poter presidiare il territorio senza sovraccaricare i turni.   quindi non puoi usare il pugno di ferro, non hai i numeri per poi sostenerlo



Esatto.
E non solo.

A febbraio sarebbe partire le manifestazioni di piazza contro le ingiustizzzie.
E ad una piazza che sfoga l'ansia in modo inconsapevole ridirigendola, o gli spari addosso o hai perso.
E poi i complotti.
E la censura.
E poi non siamo schiavi e tutte le cazzate che la mente sa immaginare per non affrontare la realtà e raccontarsi la sua verità.

E' una questione di controllo istruzionale.

Si danno indicazioni che si sa verranno accettate e criticate con qualche lamentela ma non di più, e si guida un po' per volta.
in questo modo si mantiene il controllo.
SE l'indicazione non viene accettata e non si hanno le forze e l'autorevolezza (che comporta il riconoscimento dell'autorità) il potere è andato a farsi fottere e non si gestisce più un cazzo, in parabola discendente in termini di controllo sociale.

Qui non si può usare il pugno di ferro non solo perchè mancano i numeri, ma perchè la gente non si sa autodisciplinare.
In cina usano il pugno di ferro perchè hanno una cultura collettiva che lo permette e oltre che permetterlo lo accetta. E si affida.


----------



## abebis (10 Marzo 2020)

.


perplesso ha detto:


> domenica non sono uscito, mi dicono che anche le spiagge a Lerici fossero piene.   e cmq ci sono i sapiens.
> 
> poi ci sono i francesi
> 
> ...


Dici che eran tutti pisani quelli che riempivano stipati la Terrazza Mascagni domenica pomeriggio nella foto che mi ha mandato un mio amico?

Pol'esse....

Ma non mi sentirei di scommetterci...


----------



## abebis (10 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Costruire una didattica distanza non è scontato.
> E mano a mano si scende di età sempre più complesso.
> 
> E' una questione di evoluzione cognitiva. Del pensiero.
> ...


Mi garba un casino il ragionamento dell'Uomo Qualunque in base al quale un'intera categoria di persone che non ha per dovere di avere nessuna competenza informatica nel giro di una settimana dovrebbe mettere in piedi un sistema di comunicazioni degne di un romanzo di Asimov.

Il tutto naturalmente con i propri soldi, le proprie infrastrutture e, per di più, con un'efficienza e un'efficacia che devono essere allo stato dell'arte.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Spostiamoci qua, dedicando il thread soltanto a questa situazione che coinvolge ormai tutti.
> Come lo state vivendo?
> Cosa ha cambiato e temete cambierà nella vostra vita?
> Interessante sarebbe anche conoscere le conseguenze su chi è interessato dai provvedimenti e non può lavorare o di chi teme per la propria salute o per quella dei propri cari.
> ...


Io lo vivo con relativa serenità, seguo le regole e mi tengo informato, anche perché le regole cambiano continuamente, sospinti dagli eventi. 

Mi vivo le varie angolazioni della cosa, senza cadere e sprofondare in nessuna di esse, dal serio all'allegro 

Mi adatto abbastanza bene, credo di essere allenato a questo doversi adattare. 

Penso e progetto a quando l'onda di piena sarà finita, e tutto tornerà vivo, mi piace molto cullare questi pensieri, a partire dal poter vedere chi oggi non posso vedere, per decreto. 

Se poi non ci sarà futuro per me, c'è cmq un presente che mi fa vedere e sorridere al futuro. 

E per chi crede, comunque, c'è sempre un futuro. 

Sono in zona rossa da poche ore, ma mentalmente lo ero da un pezzo, riguardo le regole da seguire 

Vedo che questo virus è molto democratico perché becca trasversalmente tutti, a partire da chi aveva le leve per governare diversamente la comunicazione, e che magari intimamente si sentiva "sopra le parti" 

Quasi quasi mi comincia a star simpatico questo virus


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Va be’ se vuoi tenerti la tua idea fai pure.








						Anni settanta: 30 politico ed esami di gruppo
					

Per ricordare negli anni settanta cosa erano il 30 politico e gli esami di gruppo all’Università, si riporta come testimonianza lo stralcio di un articolo di Lorenzo Matteoli (Ordinario di Tecnologia dell’Architettura alla Facoltà di Architettura del Politecnico di Torino (1980), Preside della...




					www.tecnicadellascuola.it


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Anni settanta: 30 politico ed esami di gruppo
> 
> 
> Per ricordare negli anni settanta cosa erano il 30 politico e gli esami di gruppo all’Università, si riporta come testimonianza lo stralcio di un articolo di Lorenzo Matteoli (Ordinario di Tecnologia dell’Architettura alla Facoltà di Architettura del Politecnico di Torino (1980), Preside della...
> ...


Sorvoliamo sulla fonte... ma “Con cinque o sei seminari ti laureavi comodamente senza problemi” ci si laurea con 5 seminari?


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Non amo Morelli ma sta girando questo messaggio che trovo interessante:
> “Credo che il cosmo abbia il suo modo di riequilibrare le cose e le sue leggi, quando queste vengono stravolte.
> Il momento che stiamo vivendo, pieno di anomalie e paradossi, fa pensare...
> In una fase in cui il cambiamento climatico causato dai disastri ambientali è arrivato a livelli preoccupanti, la Cina in primis e tanti paesi a seguire, sono costretti al blocco; l'economia collassa, ma l'inquinamento scende in maniera considerevole. L'aria migliora; si usa la mascherina, ma si respira...
> ...


E non ci sono più le mezze stagioni.


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sorvoliamo sulla fonte... ma “Con cinque o sei seminari ti laureavi comodamente senza problemi” ci si laurea con 5 seminari?


Beh..non lo dico io; ma il preside di quella facoltà. Il ci si laurea, non è il ci si laureava!


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Beh..non lo dico io; ma il preside di quella facoltà. Il ci si laurea, non è il ci si laureava!


Ho fatto copia-incolla.


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Non per infierire e continuare lo scontro, però questo è un approccio tipicamente italiano che porta a farsi mille seghe mentali, e prima di capire come e dove finirà il discorso, se finirà, gli altri hanno già trovato la soluzione, hanno risolto la soluzione e sono passati ad altro.
> E noi ancora a chiederci se così va bene, cosà va male, no questo lo metto qui, l'altro lo metto là, ma può andare bene anche più su...
> o forse ma anche che se non fosse sarebbe.
> Per rifare il documento smarrito deve presentare lo stesso in questura. Per il timbro ufficio 8. Per la firma ufficio 9 che non lo trova qui di fianco ma nell'altro edificio all'ultimo piano, poi salga le scale a destra.
> E poi ci chiediamo perché invece di agire tempestivamente abbiamo passato due settimane a menarla con "questo è giusto", no è giusto quell'altro. E intanto il virus si diffondeva


Non è vero! Con la Bassanini basta l'autocertificazione al pubblico ufficio. 
Ma dobbiamo pretenderne l'applicazione.
Non sai quante volte mi scorno all'anagrafe.Mi faccio chiamare il dirigente e poi gli spiego, oppure chiedo di farmi vedere dove sta scritto quello che dice il suo impiegato. È sempre abbozzano e fanno come dico io!


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo che il senso stia nella gradualità.
> Stanno operando per gradi.
> Se avessero bloccato tutto subito sarebbe scoppiato panico e caos.
> Così, un po' alla volta, ci si abitua.
> Prima zona rossa, poi arancione, poi tutta Italia, poi...


Poi il governo della tua regione chiede di inasprire le misure: tutto chiuso!


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

_MA AVETE CAPITO BENE?

SECONDO UN RECENTISSIMO STUDIO CINESE IL VIRUS SI PROPAGA ANCHE OLTRE I QUATTRO METRI...ALTRO CHE UNO.
SOPRAVVIVE IN ATMOSFERA PER ALMENO 30 MINUTI  ALMENO 32 ORE SU SUPERFICI RIGIDE ,E NON SO CHE ALTRO!!
ECCHECAZZO DI BESTIA È? 
PER QUELLO CHE I CINESI IRRORAVANO LE STRADE CON QUEL DISINFETTANTE!
ANNAMO BENE!_


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> .
> 
> 
> Dici che eran tutti pisani quelli che riempivano stipati la Terrazza Mascagni domenica pomeriggio nella foto che mi ha mandato un mio amico?
> ...


essi sono ovunque



stany ha detto:


> _MA AVETE CAPITO BENE?
> 
> SECONDO UN RECENTISSIMO STUDIO CINESE IL VIRUS SI PROPAGA ANCHE OLTRE I QUATTRO METRI...ALTRO CHE UNO.
> SOPRAVVIVE IN ATMOSFERA PER ALMENO 30 MINUTI  ALMENO 32 ORE SU SUPERFICI RIGIDE ,E NON SO CHE ALTRO!!
> ...


pazienza, moriremo tutti


----------



## bluestar02 (10 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> yes!!


Ok io faccio puffo Quattrocchi


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Non per infierire e continuare lo scontro, però questo è un approccio tipicamente italiano che porta a farsi mille seghe mentali, e prima di capire come e dove finirà il discorso, se finirà, gli altri hanno già trovato la soluzione, hanno risolto la soluzione e sono passati ad altro.
> E noi ancora a chiederci se così va bene, cosà va male, no questo lo metto qui, l'altro lo metto là, ma può andare bene anche più su...
> o forse ma anche che se non fosse sarebbe.
> Per rifare il documento smarrito deve presentare lo stesso in questura. Per il timbro ufficio 8. Per la firma ufficio 9 che non lo trova qui di fianco ma nell'altro edificio all'ultimo piano, poi salga le scale a destra.
> E poi ci chiediamo perché invece di agire tempestivamente abbiamo passato due settimane a menarla con "questo è giusto", no è giusto quell'altro. E intanto il virus si diffondeva


Madre di dio se sei imbecille. Intanto i primi ad avere isolato il virus al mondo sono i virologi dello spallanzani. Il sistema si è mosso alla grande, grazie a gente che si è fatta il culo quadrato con turni da 48 ore a botta senza dormire per far si che il sistema reggesse. Muto e ringrazia.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Mi garba un casino il ragionamento dell'Uomo Qualunque in base al quale un'intera categoria di persone che non ha per dovere di avere nessuna competenza informatica nel giro di una settimana dovrebbe mettere in piedi un sistema di comunicazioni degne di un romanzo di Asimov.
> 
> Il tutto naturalmente con i propri soldi, le proprie infrastrutture e, per di più, con un'efficienza e un'efficacia che devono essere allo stato dell'arte.


le crisi aguzzano l'ingegno, suvvia. Tutto si fa, alla fine si tratta solo di vincere la resistenza al cambiamento.


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esatto.
> E non solo.
> 
> A febbraio sarebbe partire le manifestazioni di piazza contro le ingiustizzzie.
> ...


il principio per il quale la democrazia ateniese è bella ed affascinante, ma in situazioni di crisi ed emergenza Cincinnato funziona meglio di Pericle, lo si è inventato noi.

se ne è persa la memoria come si sono perse tante altre cose, solo perchè erano "vecchie".

ora, se vuoi veramente imporre il rispetto delle norme dettate, inizi a convocare tutti i percettori di stipendio senza lavorare alias RdC e li metti a presidio alle rotonde, tanto non è che sia una cosa complicata da fare.  quelli che hanno disabilità fisiche, li metti a rispondere ai centralini.

vari una leva straordinaria dei reparti del Genio e delle specialità di Fanteria, quindi Alpini, Bersaglieri e mi fai un piano di recupero alla veloce delle strutture ospedaliere e delle caserme dismesse e riadatti al ricovero dei pazienti non Covid, chè va bene l'emergenza, ma le persone continuano anche a fratturarsi le gambe, a farsi prendere da infarti e coccoloni vari e siccome sarebbe meglio che un infartuato non si pigliasse pure la polmonite bilaterale, lo ricoveriamo separatamente.

il finanziamento di ciò lo fai trattenendo le somme che dovresti buttare nel calderona UE, più un piano di dismissioni del patrimonio immobiliare (appartamenti, uffici, palazzi, etc...) di INPS ed altri enti pubblici che stanno lì a marcire.

Puoi benissimo farti un giro per la tua provincia, e scoprirai che ci sono edifici interi di proprietà INPS totalmente abbandonati.

Poi sì certo, si può fare anche una bella moral suasion, come dicono quelli studiati, per far sì che cierregobbo e Dzeko caccino fuori una milionata a testa, chè tanto non gli fa difetto, giusto per comprare le mascherine ed i guanti per gli ospedali di Torino e Roma.

si può fare tutto quello che vuoi, basta che una volta scelta una linea, non la si cambi dopo 72 ore, perchè a quel punto davvero, faccio sventolare quello che dico io sul Quirinale.


----------



## Darietto (10 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Madre di dio se sei imbecille. Intanto i primi ad avere isolato il virus al mondo sono i virologi dello spallanzani. Il sistema si è mosso alla grande, grazie a gente che si è fatta il culo quadrato con turni da 48 ore a botta senza dormire per far si che il sistema reggesse. Muto e ringrazia.


parti prevenuto (oppure sei solo rincoglionito) perché non hai azzeccato il senso di quello che ho scritto. Non ho detto nulla contro chi lavora seriamente e si fa il culo per risolvere il problema. Parlo del personale sanitario, verso cui ho il massimo rispetto. Il mio intervento faceva il verso alla burocazia/politica italiana. Ma probabilmente tu sei tra quelli che se il "presidente" ordina di mettersi una candela nel culo per combattere il virus, tu esegui senza fiatare, e magari ti piace anche.


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

Tutti sappiamo come lavarci le mani,ma...
non sempre come tornare a casa .
Messaggio su Facebook un'ora fa!


Buongiorno a tutti, so che non è un post attinente al gruppo, ma nessun numero d'emergenza risponde e le autorità non danno risposte.
Qualcuno di voi, o della famiglia, per caso è rimasto bloccato in un luogo estero in cui non è presente il virus e deve tornare in Italia? Non si sa più cosa bisogna fare nonostante la cittadinanza e la residenza è italiana.
Chiedo se qualcuno gentilmente sa dire qualcosa in aggiuntivo essendo in un luogo estero in questo momento.


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> il principio per il quale la democrazia ateniese è bella ed affascinante, ma in situazioni di crisi ed emergenza Cincinnato funziona meglio di Pericle, lo si è inventato noi.
> 
> se ne è persa la memoria come si sono perse tante altre cose, solo perchè erano "vecchie".
> 
> ...


Se non ho capito male un avvocato ,tale Carlo Olmo,ha donato centomila euro per acquistare mascherine, respiratori...

P.s. in Cina quelli attaccati alle inferriate delle prigioni sarebbero stati fucilati.
Ed i parenti dispersi con l'idrante ad alta pressione, altro che ballare sul cofano dell'auto della polizia. Come fanno per le proteste democratiche di piazza qui da noi. Ed i responsabili corrotti che hanno fatto "scappare" i boss pugliesi incarcerati per dieci anni. C'è qualcosa che non funziona,mai!


----------



## bettypage (10 Marzo 2020)

A me sto disfattismo e darsi le martellate nei coglioni non mi rappresenta. Voglio dire che saremo pieni di difetti e storture ma sto darci addosso non lo capisco.
La sanità non è tutta buona, la scuola ha molte pecche, siamo pieni di contraddizioni ma siamo abituati ad essere elastici, non abbiamo quella rigidità che se da un lato è disciplina dall'altro è anelasticità. Siamo abituati a risolverli i problemi come forma mentis e questo è una risorsa in fondo. 
Io non sono esterofila, non credo che siamo gli untori d'Europa, non credo che gli altri paesi d'Europa facciano meglio a prescindere. E mi sono rotta di chi polemizza. Possiamo indubbiamente avere altissimi margini di miglioramento ma vorrei che si smettesse di parlare dell'Italia come un paese di coglioni, abbiamo saputo raggiungere traguardi in ogni ambito, abbiamo eccellenze di tutto rispetto e in fondo siamo uno sputo di paese a livello mondiale.


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> parti prevenuto (oppure sei solo rincoglionito) perché non hai azzeccato il senso di quello che ho scritto. Non ho detto nulla contro chi lavora seriamente e si fa il culo per risolvere il problema. Parlo del personale sanitario, verso cui ho il massimo rispetto. Il mio intervento faceva il verso alla burocazia/politica italiana. Ma probabilmente tu sei tra quelli che se il "presidente" ordina di mettersi una candela nel culo per combattere il virus, tu esegui senza fiatare, e magari ti piace anche.


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> A me sto disfattismo e darsi le martellate nei coglioni non mi rappresenta. Voglio dire che saremo pieni di difetti e storture ma sto darci addosso non lo capisco.
> La sanità non è tutta buona, la scuola ha molte pecche, siamo pieni di contraddizioni ma siamo abituati ad essere elastici, non abbiamo quella rigidità che se da un lato è disciplina dall'altro è anelasticità. Siamo abituati a risolverli i problemi come forma mentis e questo è una risorsa in fondo.
> Io non sono esterofila, non credo che siamo gli untori d'Europa, non credo che gli altri paesi d'Europa facciano meglio a prescindere. E mi sono rotta di chi polemizza. Possiamo indubbiamente avere altissimi margini di miglioramento ma vorrei che si smettesse di parlare dell'Italia come un paese di coglioni, abbiamo saputo raggiungere traguardi in ogni ambito, abbiamo eccellenze di tutto rispetto e in fondo siamo uno sputo di paese a livello mondiale.


Eravimo


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo che il senso stia nella gradualità.
> Stanno operando per gradi.
> Se avessero bloccato tutto subito sarebbe scoppiato panico e caos.
> Così, un po' alla volta, ci si abitua.
> Prima zona rossa, poi arancione, poi tutta Italia, poi...


Invece così il panico non c’e
Mio marito è fuori dall’esselunga e la gente si mena per tenere le distanze


----------



## bettypage (10 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Eravimo


Siamo, un terzo dei tamponi mondiali arrivano da qui, per dire








						Elitech, l'azienda torinese specializzata nei test contro il virus: "Due settimane di super lavoro"
					

La Elitech è un'azienda torinese specializzata in biologia molecolare che distribuisce test per il Covid-19 in tutto il mondo. Un terzo dei 30mila tamponi effe…




					video.lastampa.it


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Siamo, un terzo dei tamponi mondiali arrivano da qui, per dire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah..ah...guarda caso su  licenza usa....
Ma io sono complottista 
Un terzo dei tamponi....
Ma le mascherine del cazzo dobbiamo acquistarle in sud africa,o farcele regalare dai cinesi (un milione)


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> _MA AVETE CAPITO BENE?
> 
> SECONDO UN RECENTISSIMO STUDIO CINESE IL VIRUS SI PROPAGA ANCHE OLTRE I QUATTRO METRI...ALTRO CHE UNO.
> SOPRAVVIVE IN ATMOSFERA PER ALMENO 30 MINUTI  ALMENO 32 ORE SU SUPERFICI RIGIDE ,E NON SO CHE ALTRO!!
> ...


Già smentito... qua stiamo andando verso la fantascienza.









						L'invasione degli ultracorpi (film) - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Già smentito... qua stiamo andando verso la fantascienza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smentito da te??
Ma sai chi l'ha detto almeno?

Il Tg3 Leonardo ,mica Corrado malanga !


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Smentito da te??
> Ma sai chi l'ha detto almeno?
> 
> Il Tg3 Leonardo ,mica Corrado malanga !


Sei online. Guarda il corriere


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

Il coronavirus può resistere 30 minuti e viaggiare per 4,5 metri? Burioni: «Studio aneddotico»
					

Lo sostiene uno studio, cinese, ancora preliminare, che ha analizzato il contagio avvenuto a bordo di un autobus. Ma per gli scienziati il dato è molto debole




					www.corriere.it


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei online. Guarda il corriere


Metti un link
anche considerando che il corriere possa avere delle finalità diverse da quelle scientifiche per contestare questa ricerca cinese.


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il coronavirus può resistere 30 minuti e viaggiare per 4,5 metri? Burioni: «Studio aneddotico»
> 
> 
> Lo sostiene uno studio, cinese, ancora preliminare, che ha analizzato il contagio avvenuto a bordo di un autobus. Ma per gli scienziati il dato è molto debole
> ...


Burioni : "NON CONOSCO LA RICERCA,MA..."
Interessante  quel  "Ma"
Se non conosci stai zitto e studi, e non rompi il cazzo per fare sempre la primadonna!


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Metti un link
> anche considerando che il corriere possa avere delle finalità diverse da quelle scientifiche per contestare questa ricerca cinese.


Fatto.
E allora se pensi che tutto sia un complotto fai fare al cane i bisogni sul balcone oppure aspetta di far guadagnare Big farma con il vaccino. 
Lo studio se mai dimostra che la contagiosità è bassa perché il tipo lontano avrebbe potuto essere già contagiato prima di salire sul minibus. 
Ma uno studio su un caso non è uno studio.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> parti prevenuto (oppure sei solo rincoglionito) perché non hai azzeccato il senso di quello che ho scritto. Non ho detto nulla contro chi lavora seriamente e si fa il culo per risolvere il problema. Parlo del personale sanitario, verso cui ho il massimo rispetto. Il mio intervento faceva il verso alla burocazia/politica italiana. Ma probabilmente tu sei tra quelli che se il "presidente" ordina di mettersi una candela nel culo per combattere il virus, tu esegui senza fiatare, e magari ti piace anche.


Adoro chi pensa di governare dei sistemi complessi come se fosse una riunione di condominio.  sono le persone come te che sostengono ancora nel 2020 la produzione di olio di ricino in Italia


----------



## Darietto (10 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Adoro chi pensa di governare dei sistemi complessi come se fosse una riunione di condominio.  sono le persone come te che sostengono ancora nel 2020 la produzione di olio di ricino in Italia


Il problema, forse, è che non hai termini di paragone. Non conosci altre realtà. Il nostro sistema non è complesso, è per lo più caotico. E quello che sta succedendo, soprattutto fino a settimana scorsa, ne è l'ennesima prova.


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fatto.
> E allora se pensi che tutto sia un complotto fai fare al cane i bisogni sul balcone oppure aspetta di far guadagnare Big farma con il vaccino.
> Lo studio se mai dimostra che la contagiosità è bassa perché il tipo lontano avrebbe potuto essere già contagiato prima di salire sul minibus.
> Ma uno studio su un caso non è uno studio.


Senti....i cinesi sono stati i primi ad aver studiato il problema; ovvio che se si tratta di uno studio non l'avranno fatto una volta e basta,visto che il criterio essenziale della scienza è la riproducibilità. Ha fatto più bella figura l'altro epidemiologo con la barbetta che ha detto a chi l'intervistava che non aveva i dati e non aveva fatto prove.
Poi non dicono niente quelle irrorazioni nelle strade, oppure pensiamo siano per le zanzare? Se il Tg3:ha dato la notizia in una sezione specializzata , non sarà mica perché è verosimile? No, perché altrimenti possiamo pensare che Gesù Cristo sia morto di freddo (mi ripeto).
È ovvio che accreditare simili caratteristiche del contagio equivarrebbe vanificare tutti i sacrifici che stiamo facendo , demotivando la popolazione che direbbe : ma tanto siamo nella merda inutile fare sacrifici, ed allora sarebbe guerra civile.
Ed il corriere ,come burioni saranno stati precettati dal darne credito e diffusione.
O pensiamo che prima di arrivare al Tg3 la cosa non sia stata conosciuta dall'istituto superiore di sanità e dal ministero? Siccome in una democrazia le notizie si danno comunque, per poi eventualmente manipolarle o smentirle, non trovo strana una strategia del genere


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Il problema, forse, è che non hai termini di paragone. Non conosci altre realtà. Il nostro sistema non è complesso, è per lo più caotico. E quello che sta succedendo, soprattutto fino a settimana scorsa, ne è l'ennesima prova.


Di tanti sistemi che potevi prendere per far paragone proprio il Servizio Sanitario Nazionale?  
Ve prego levatejervino!!!


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Senti....i cinesi sono stati i primi ad aver studiato il problema; ovvio che se si tratta di uno studio non l'avranno fatto una volta e basta,visto che il criterio essenziale della scienza è la riproducibilità. Ha fatto più bella figura l'altro epidemiologo con la barbetta che ha detto a chi l'intervistava che non aveva i dati e non aveva fatto prove.
> Poi non dicono niente quelle irrorazioni nelle strade, oppure pensiamo siano per le zanzare? Se il Tg3:ha dato la notizia in una sezione specializzata , non sarà mica perché è verosimile? No, perché altrimenti possiamo pensare che Gesù Cristo sia morto di freddo (mi ripeto).
> È ovvio che accreditare simili caratteristiche del contagio equivarrebbe vanificare tutti i sacrifici che stiamo facendo , demotivando la popolazione che direbbe : ma tanto siamo nella merda inutile fare sacrifici, ed allora sarebbe guerra civile.
> Ed il corriere ,come burioni saranno stati precettati dal darne credito e diffusione.
> O pensiamo che prima di arrivare al Tg3 la cosa non sia stata conosciuta dall'istituto superiore di sanità e dal ministero? Siccome in una democrazia le notizie si danno comunque, per poi eventualmente manipolarle o smentirle, non trovo strana una strategia del genere


Bandiera bianca! 
Se nulla è affidabile...


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bandiera bianca!
> Se nulla è affidabile...


Affidabile per me è uno che parla conoscendo ciò di cui parla ; altrimenti è un presenzialista titolato a dire ciò di cui sa. E burioni non è certo l'ultimo arrivato ma sempre troppo sicuro di se ; in questo caso vuole smentire chi ha più esperienza di noi come paese ,  e di lui nel caso specifico, senza produrre risultati alternativi ottenuti sullo stesso argomento . Quindi il suo è un pourparler .
I governi fanno o dovrebbero fare gli interessi generali del paese che guidano; primo tra tutti il non creare panico e sconcerto diffondendo notizie contradditorie. E se fosse vera quella cinese (ed io non lo so, ma un comitato scientifico nazionale dovrebbe) allora sarebbe destabilizzate in questo momento! E allora vedremo altro che la rivolta nelle carceri.
Di burioni c'è di buono che devolverà alla ricerca sul virus i proventi ottenuti con la vendita del suo ultimo libro.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Affidabile per me è uno che parla conoscendo ciò di cui parla ; altrimenti è un presenzialista titolato a dire ciò di cui sa. E burioni non è certo l'ultimo arrivato ma sempre troppo sicuro di se ; in questo caso vuole smentire chi ha più esperienza di noi come paese ,  e di lui nel caso specifico, senza produrre risultati alternativi ottenuti sullo stesso argomento . Quindi il suo è un pourparler .
> I governi fanno o dovrebbero fare gli interessi generali del paese che guidano; primo tra tutti il non creare panico e sconcerto diffondendo notizie contradditorie. E se fosse vera quella cinese (ed io non lo so, ma un comitato scientifico nazionale dovrebbe) allora sarebbe destabilizzate in questo momento! E allora vedremo altro che la rivolta nelle carceri.
> Di burioni c'è di buono che devolverà alla ricerca sul virus i proventi ottenuti con la vendita del suo ultimo libro.


Ma non abbiamo una censura preventiva!
Al tempo del terrorismo venivano pubblicati tutti i comunicati delle BR.
Durante il sequestro Moro è stato fatto un cambio di rotta e la pubblicazione dei comunicati è stata equiparata, più o meno, a apologia di reato. La cosa non è stata accettata senza polemiche.
Il dibattito è stato aspro.
Resta che a distanza di decenni le cose sono poco chiare e anche il ritrovamento successivo di documenti relativi ha creato sconcerto e dubbi.
Ma la situazione di emergenza forse aveva portato a una linea utile per evitare una propaganda alla quale parte della popolazione era sensibile.
Attualmente non vi sono limitazioni e, purtroppo, è anche difficile bloccare la diffusione di idee confuse e soprattutto di vocali drammatici o con suggerimenti fantasiosi e anche davvero ingenui. Solo oggi ho ascoltato infermiera di Bergamo, anestesista di Brescia, un paio di altri operatori sanitari di non so dove, suggerimento di uccidere il virus con bevande calde (come se il nostro corpo fosse freddo) con vitamine, con vitamina C, con integratori di selenio, aspetto vocaliche garantisca la salute con la coca cola o il lambrusco.
E stiamo attenti che Wanna Marchi è tornata in circolazione. Sembra che acqua sale e olio siano una mano santa.


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non abbiamo una censura preventiva!
> Al tempo del terrorismo venivano pubblicati tutti i comunicati delle BR.
> Durante il sequestro Moro è stato fatto un cambio di rotta e la pubblicazione dei comunicati è stata equiparata, più o meno, a apologia di reato. La cosa non è stata accettata senza polemiche.
> Il dibattito è stato aspro.
> ...


Sicuramente i consigli delle fattucchiere il Tg3 Leonardo non li accredita; ma nemmeno quelli fondati della medicina alternativa supportati da laureati in medicina.Tanto per dire...
Per quanto riguarda le br, moro, e la presa nella società di quelle ideologie, il discorso è lungo. Nel corpo del paese non ci fu il rischio di contiguità col terrorismo, se non in ambiti ristrettissimi e particolari. Se ricordi fu la triplice sindacale di quello che poteva essere il bacino di contaminazione del terrorismo invece, ad isolarlo sconfessandolo .
Per capire invece cosa ci fu dietro a quel periodo di destabilizzazione del paese si dovrebbe chiedere al buonanima di imposimato che, caduto il segreto di stato ,alla fine della propria vita divulgò verità che alcuni avevano immaginato, che coinvolgevano organi e persone di stato, non solo nazionali.E la strategia della tensione con gli attentati neofascisti nelle piazze e sui  treni non fu altro che il contraltare di quel clima disorientante . Servizi segreti deviati e non, ecc.. 
La verità non viene mai detta nella sua interezza, e viene strumentalizzata al fine di gestire le masse.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sicuramente i consigli delle fattucchiere il Tg3 Leonardo non li accredita; ma nemmeno quelli fondati della medicina alternativa supportati da laureati in medicina.Tanto per dire...
> Per quanto riguarda le br, moro, e la presa nella società di quelle ideologie, il discorso è lungo. Nel corpo del paese non ci fu il rischio di contiguità col terrorismo, se non in ambiti ristrettissimi e particolari. Se ricordi fu la triplice sindacale di quello che poteva essere il bacino di contaminazione del terrorismo invece, ad isolarlo sconfessandolo .
> Per capire invece cosa ci fu dietro a quel periodo di destabilizzazione del paese si dovrebbe chiedere al buonanima di imposimato che, caduto il segreto di stato ,alla fine della propria vita divulgò verità che alcuni avevano immaginato, che coinvolgevano organi e persone di stato, non solo nazionali.E la strategia della tensione con gli attentati neofascisti nelle piazze e sui  treni non fu altro che il contraltare di quel clima disorientante . Servizi segreti deviati e non, ecc..
> La verità non viene mai detta nella sua interezza, e viene strumentalizzata al fine di gestire le masse.


I giornalisti sono giornalisti, non la Sibilla Cumana e nemmeno scienziati e neppure dei santi, sono uomini come gli altri con anche bisogni di salvaguardare il loro ruolo.
Per quello “studio” è palesemente insensato. 
Quello che è stato fatto in quei tempi lo trovo, storicamente opportuno. Per quanto riguarda inveceil ruolo di apparati dello stato, forse ne sapranno qualcosa i nostri nipoti.


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I giornalisti sono giornalisti, non la Sibilla Cumana e nemmeno scienziati e neppure dei santi, sono uomini come gli altri con anche bisogni di salvaguardare il loro ruolo.
> Per quello “studio” è palesemente insensato.
> Quello che è stato fatto in quei tempi lo trovo, storicamente opportuno. Per quanto riguarda inveceil ruolo di apparati dello stato, forse ne sapranno qualcosa i nostri nipoti.


Il fatto è che quando si esplorano tesi alternative alla vulgata della stampa di regime si viene tacciati di essere complottisti,terrapiattisti ecc..
Ad esempio, mi piacerebbe chiedere a @bluestar o alla sua capitana se sia vero che  il 23 settembre siano state fatte in USA delle esercitazioni militari simulando un'epidemia da virus....


----------



## bluestar02 (10 Marzo 2020)

Ad un mio collega hanno rotto il finestrino dell'auto x rubare una confezione di amuchina gel che aveva sul


----------



## disincantata (10 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma anche:
> View attachment 9007


E Dove LA TROVANO la campagna quellI che vivono nelle grandi citta' o a  Pioltello e Cinisello BALSAMO? ??? Due posti a caso!
Mica possono uscire  in auto per cercare i boschi o prati a 30   km da casa.


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ad un mio collega hanno rotto il finestrino dell'auto x rubare una confezione di amuchina gel che aveva sul


Ad esempio, mi piacerebbe chiedere a @bluestar o alla sua capitana se sia vero che il 23 settembre siano state fatte in USA delle esercitazioni militari simulando un'epidemia da virus....


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)




----------



## Lanyanjing (11 Marzo 2020)

Vi allego la situzione in Cina:


Ogni giorno sempre meglio. Con questo trend per fine mese possiamo quasi pensare che il grosso sia passato.
Ora sono quelli che rientrano dall'europa che infettano. Ieri è stato segnalato un caso: un insegnante Spagnolo (alla fine non sono solo gli Italiani).
Ho come il sospetto che tra qualche giorno la Cina possa chiudere all'europa completamente.


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche se volessi fare una roba stringente da subito, non hai il personale.  dovrebbero riattivare la caserma del Quinto Alpini ad Edolo, solo pe4r essere sicuri di presidiare davvero tutte le valli di qua e di là, senza oberare le forze dell'ordine, chè con sta "*casualissima*" serie di rivolte carcerarie, ne hanno già abbastanza.
> 
> idem qui,
> 
> ci sono 62-63mila soldati tra truppa semplice e graduati.   ne servirebbero almeno 4-5 volte tanti solo per essere sicuri di poter presidiare il territorio senza sovraccaricare i turni.   quindi non puoi usare il pugno di ferro, non hai i numeri per poi sostenerlo


Secondo te perché questa rivolta nelle carceri?


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Mi garba un casino il ragionamento dell'Uomo Qualunque in base al quale un'intera categoria di persone che non ha per dovere di avere nessuna competenza informatica nel giro di una settimana dovrebbe mettere in piedi un sistema di comunicazioni degne di un romanzo di Asimov.
> 
> Il tutto naturalmente con i propri soldi, le proprie infrastrutture e, per di più, con un'efficienza e un'efficacia che devono essere allo stato dell'arte.


Nelle scuola ormai tutte le insegnanti devono usare il registro elettronico, ci sono account, profili, Lim nelle classi.
Il buono scuola è servito per comprare computer.
I dirigenti scolastici devono solo coordinare, il Miur dovrebbe dare linee guida.
Non so se in conseguenza della mia incazzatura, però con oggi è partita la condivisione della piattaforma.


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Poi il governo della tua regione chiede di inasprire le misure: tutto chiuso!


E' il gioco della parti. Uno dice una cosa, si valuta il consenso, poi se ci sono le condizioni si procede all'attuazione.
Al più tardi domenica il governo MOLTO probabilmente chiuderà negozi, attività, mezzi pubblici, restringendo ulteriormente la mobilità. Sicuramente per la Lombardia e parte del nord, per il resto dell'Italia probabilmente. 
Ormai ha anche il consenso per farlo. Varato il decreto, direi che non gli resta altro da fare.
Noi ci stiamo preparando.


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Invece così il panico non c’e
> Mio marito è fuori dall’esselunga e la gente si mena per tenere le distanze


Questo non è panico.
E' ansia.
Nel panico la gente si ammazza.


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Metti un link
> anche considerando che il corriere possa avere delle finalità diverse da quelle scientifiche per contestare questa ricerca cinese.


E' una procedura di decontaminazione ambientale, di solito effettuata con soluzioni di perossido di Idrogeno, in grado di eliminare dall'ambiente batteri e virus.
La si fa anche per le scuole, gli aerei, gli edifici contaminati.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo te perché questa rivolta nelle carceri?


I carcerati sono in generale i rappresentanti del livello più basso della società, intendo come istruzione, senso civico. Non hanno l’intelligenza o il senso civico di capire che è una situazione di emergenza e di non caricare ancora di più lo stato con i problemi. Si approfittano che lo stato è in difficoltà ed avanzano rivendicazioni. Non è il momento. Non adesso . E non capiscono che visto lo stato di emergenza le visite non si possono fare. Perché non capiscono una cosa così semplice ? 
Non hanno la capacità di capire o se ne fregano.


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> il principio per il quale la democrazia ateniese è bella ed affascinante, ma in situazioni di crisi ed emergenza Cincinnato funziona meglio di Pericle, lo si è inventato noi.
> 
> se ne è persa la memoria come si sono perse tante altre cose, solo perchè erano "vecchie".
> 
> ...


Questi politici, mi conosci, sai benissimo che non è una giustificazione, sono figli del nostro tempo.
Siamo tutti figli di questo cazzo di tempo della merda per cui il lassismo, la pigrizia, l'accidia e l'ignavia la fanno da padrone.

La lamentela, la petulanza, la delega, il complottismo di sti cazzi sono nei ragionamenti della gente.

In queste settimane veramente, le mie tendenze sociopatiche stanno impennando.

Sono d'accordo su ogni cosa.

Farla significherebbe essere pronti a non fare un fiato se quando vengono applicate le norme ci si va giù duri.

E siccome in questo paese di fiati ce ne sono parecchi, allora serve essere pronti a che quando una si mette a ballare sulla macchina della polizia la risposta non è guardarla. Ma far partire le cariche coi manganelli. Nella migliore delle ipotesi.

E questo significherebbe creare ulteriori feriti che gli ospedali in affanno, per usare un eufemismo, non sono in grado di curare.
E dispendio di energie superiore a ciò che ci si può concretamente permettere.

L'alternativa è sparare.
E non avere feriti.

E' un gatto che si morde la coda.

EDIT: qui da me i presidi alle rotonde sono attivi e funzionanti.


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E' il gioco della parti. Uno dice una cosa, si valuta il consenso, poi se ci sono le condizioni si procede all'attuazione.
> Al più tardi domenica il governo MOLTO probabilmente chiuderà negozi, attività, mezzi pubblici, restringendo ulteriormente la mobilità. Sicuramente per la Lombardia e parte del nord, per il resto dell'Italia probabilmente.
> Ormai ha anche il consenso per farlo. Varato il decreto, direi che non gli resta altro da fare.
> Noi ci stiamo preparando.


Penso a tutte le migliaia di persone che lavorano in nero e che non avranno integrazioni economiche ,sussidi....e non tutti,anche avendone diritto percepiscono il rdc ; perché magari l'isee di due anni fa non è compatibile, oppure ha perso il lavoro da meno di sei mesi, o ancora si è separato da poco.
La Confindustria lombarda è contraria al blocco totale,per evidenti ripercussioni sull'export; Confartigianato , API ed altre organizzazioni rappresentati le piccole attività non le ho viste commentare. Quindici giorni passano in fretta, ma non abbiamo in mente il vero panorama della situazione che ci sarà tra quattro sei mesi. In Italia chiudevano fino al 2019 in media 14 negozi al giorno...non oso immaginare la situazione a fine anno!


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Penso a tutte le migliaia di persone che lavorano in nero e che non avranno integrazioni economiche ,sussidi....e non tutti,anche avendone diritto percepiscono il rdc ; perché magari l'isee di due anni fa non è compatibile, oppure ha perso il lavoro da meno di sei mesi, o ancora si è separato da poco.
> La Confindustria lombarda è contraria al blocco totale,per evidenti ripercussioni sull'export; Confartigianato , API ed altre organizzazioni rappresentati le piccole attività non le ho viste commentare. Quindici giorni passano in fretta, ma non abbiamo in mente il vero panorama della situazione che ci sarà tra quattro sei mesi. In Italia chiudevano fino al 2019 in media 14 negozi al giorno...*non oso immaginare la situazione a fine anno!*


Non val neanche la pena provare ad immaginarla.
Sarà inedita.

Adesso serve portare a casa il risultato nel qui e ora.

Poi ci si organizzerà.

Mio padre è cresciuto nell'immediato dopoguerra.
A noi va anche bene.
Avremo più strumenti e mezzi.
La possibilità di confrontare esperienze.
E forse uscirne migliori.


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E' una procedura di decontaminazione ambientale, di solito effettuata con soluzioni di perossido di Idrogeno, in grado di eliminare dall'ambiente batteri e virus.
> La si fa anche per le scuole, gli aerei, gli edifici contaminati.


Ma questo avvalora la tesi secondo la quale il virus permane nell'aria e contamina anche senza contatto diretto tra persone! Se questo metodo di disinfestazione con acqua ossigenata non  fosse efficace secondo le nostre concezioni, perché loro  lo usano? Perché noi non pensiamo appunto che il virus sia volatile ed abbia vita con durata  superiore a quella che si pensa. Ma se i cinesi hanno usato questo presidio ci sarà bene un motivo.
E ripeto che se avessero ragione loro non sarebbe altro che la conferma che in una dittatura si possono applicare quasi tutte le iniziative; in democrazia no. E se si confermasse che andando alla posta ci si infetta anche a tre metri ,sarebbe l'ammutinamento generale ; altro che lavatevi le mani così, soffiatevi il naso cosà....


----------



## Lara3 (11 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Penso a tutte le migliaia di persone che lavorano in nero e che non avranno integrazioni economiche ,sussidi....e non tutti,anche avendone diritto percepiscono il rdc ; perché magari l'isee di due anni fa non è compatibile, oppure ha perso il lavoro da meno di sei mesi, o ancora si è separato da poco.
> La Confindustria lombarda è contraria al blocco totale,per evidenti ripercussioni sull'export; Confartigianato , API ed altre organizzazioni rappresentati le piccole attività non le ho viste commentare. Quindici giorni passano in fretta, ma non abbiamo in mente il vero panorama della situazione che ci sarà tra quattro sei mesi. In Italia chiudevano fino al 2019 in media 14 negozi al giorno...non oso immaginare la situazione a fine anno!


Ecco : Sala ammette di aver sbagliato ad invitare la gente di uscire e di vivere la città. 
Ma come si fa a sbagliare tanto ?


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma questo avvalora la tesi secondo la quale il virus permane nell'aria e contamina anche senza contatto diretto tra persone! Se questo metodo di disinfestazione con acqua ossigenata non  fosse efficace secondo le nostre concezioni, perché loro  lo usano? Perché noi non pensiamo appunto che il virus sia volatile ed abbia vita con durata  superiore a quella che si pensa. Ma se i cinesi hanno usato questo presidio ci sarà bene un motivo.
> E ripeto che se avessero ragione loro non sarebbe altro che la conferma che in una dittatura si possono applicare quasi tutte le iniziative; in democrazia no. E se si confermasse che andando alla posta ci si infetta anche a tre metri ,sarebbe l'ammutinamento generale ; altro che lavatevi le mani così, soffiatevi il naso cosà....


Mica solo i cinesi. Lo usiamo anche noi. Random.
Qui con un'altra miscela.








						Emergenza coronavirus, a Milazzo scatta la pulizia straordinaria di strade e arredo urbano
					

Giovedì a Milazzo gli interventi di sanificazione del territorio. I prodotti, che non provocano danni alla salute delle persone e degli animali, saranno sparsi e/o nebulizzati




					www.strettoweb.com
				












						Coronavirus, a Catania via alla sanificazione delle strade [VIDEO]
					

Nei prossimi giorni i catanesi dovranno rimanere a casa mentre il Comune procederà con alcune operazioni precauzionali quali, per esempio, la sanificazione della città. Di seguito il video delle op…




					catania.liveuniversity.it


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non val neanche la pena provare ad immaginarla.
> Sarà inedita.
> 
> Adesso serve portare a casa il risultato nel qui e ora.
> ...


Mah....io ero e sono per indole un minimalista, da sempre,da piccolo , per DNA forse: riutilizzatore, parsimonioso, non dico frugale perché mi piace magna' (ma non sono un asceta) , speculatore in senso del contenimento della spesa, pianificatore ecc...
E quindi sono sempre stato condivisore e fautore di quella che oggi in un certo mainstream di maniera viene definita "decrescita felice" (che ovviamente cozza col principio della crescita indefinita  e progressiva del PIL, che è la linea guida di tutte le politiche economiche del pianeta) .
Ma...imporre una condizione di vita che ridimensioni in modo sconvolgente le proprie abitudini , pur dettata dagli eventi, non è la stessa cosa che arrivarci per gradi e soprattutto per scelta consapevole.
La rivolta nelle carceri non è altro che lo specchio di quello che potrebbe essere il panorama sociale tra tre quattro mesi! Ed allora : coprifuoco e legge marziale.


----------



## Lanyanjing (11 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> I carcerati sono in generale i rappresentanti del livello più basso della società, intendo come istruzione, senso civico. Non hanno l’intelligenza o il senso civico di capire che è una situazione di emergenza e di non caricare ancora di più lo stato con i problemi. Si approfittano che lo stato è in difficoltà ed avanzano rivendicazioni. Non è il momento. Non adesso . E non capiscono che visto lo stato di emergenza le visite non si possono fare. Perché non capiscono una cosa così semplice ?
> Non hanno la capacità di capire o se ne fregano.


Loro capiscono solo se si usa la forza.... qui se scoppia la rivolta in carcere sparano....e mandano la fattura a casa


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco : Sala ammette di aver sbagliato ad invitare la gente di uscire e di vivere la città.
> Ma come si fa a sbagliare tanto ?


Non è un errore. E' un'affermazione di propaganda diretta a una parte dei suoi elettori.


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco : Sala ammette di aver sbagliato ad invitare la gente di uscire e di vivere la città.
> Ma come si fa a sbagliare tanto ?


Gli errori ed anche più gravi e lesivi del diritto soggettivo dell'individuo si fanno anche nelle dittature. Ma consentire a ventimila persone di spostarsi da una parte all'altra del paese ,alla vigilia di misure che avrebbero impedito alle stesse di cambiare anche solo il quartiere per fare la spesa al supermercato , evidentemente non è solo un errore, ma visto razionalmente ,un dolo che , in  tempo di guerra, o nella Cina attuale verrebbe punito con la fucilazione!


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Mah....io ero e sono per indole un minimalista, da sempre,da piccolo , per DNA forse: riutilizzatore, parsimonioso, non dico frugale perché mi piace magna' (ma non sono un asceta) , speculatore in senso del contenimento della spesa, pianificatore ecc...
> E quindi sono sempre stato condivisore e fautore di quella che oggi in *un certo mainstream di maniera viene definita "decrescita felice*" (che ovviamente cozza col principio della crescita indefinita  e progressiva del PIL, che è la linea guida di tutte le politiche economiche del pianeta) .
> Ma...imporre una condizione di vita che ridimensioni in modo sconvolgente le proprie abitudini , pur dettata dagli eventi, non è la stessa cosa che arrivarci per gradi e soprattutto per scelta consapevole.
> La rivolta nelle carceri non è altro che lo specchio di quello che potrebbe essere il panorama sociale tra tre quattro mesi! Ed allora : coprifuoco e legge marziale.


Cazzari. Una manica di cazzari, come quelli che propagandano l'uso della bici in vece dell'automobile.
Metti insieme no vax, no carne, no tav, no logo, no china, no sailcazzo, aggiungi femminazi, no Borders, ambientansiosi, fan della cerata gialla eu n po' di zucchero e hai già insieme a tutte le associazioni che finanzi una fetta consistente di voti assicurati e di caos sociale.
Se hai il pisello di 25 cm in erezione, non sei felice se decresci e te lo trovi di 12.
Era un modo per indorarti la pillola e prepararti la supposta.
Mary Poppins però, almeno lei,  era simpatica.


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Loro capiscono solo se si usa la forza.... qui se scoppia la rivolta in carcere sparano....e mandano la fattura a casa


Bastava l'idrante ad alta pressione, anche per i parenti.


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Cazzari. Una manica di cazzari, come quelli che propagandano l'uso della bici in vece dell'automobile.
> Metti insieme no vax, no carne, no tav, no logo, no china, no sailcazzo, aggiungi femminazi, no Borders, ambientansiosi, fan della cerata gialla eu n po' di zucchero e hai già insieme a tutte le associazioni che finanzi una fetta consistente di voti assicurati.
> Se hai il pisello di 25 cm in erezione, non sei felice se decresci e te lo trovi di 12.
> Era un modo per indorarti la pillola.
> Mary Poppins però, almeno lei,  era simpatica.


Vabbè ,tu ci metti dentro di tutto ed il contrario.
Io sto parlando di "economia" e di scelte pianificate vs quelle indotte.
Seguendo il tuo ragionamento avvaloriamo la tesi per cui le guerre producono sviluppo ,ricostruzione , ricerca , innovazione, ed è vero ma, è il mezzo che giustifica il fine, in questo caso. Già Robert Kennedy sessant'anni fa quasi, elencava tutti i costi economici collaterali da considerare nel PIL , nel concetto di crescita continua ed indefinita; in anticipo sui tempi e sulla consapevolezza (,non di tutti eh!) che ad un certo punto si deve ripensare il modo di vivere, della redistribuzione delle risorse , della pianificazione demografica ,ecc..
La scienza e la tecnica non è che possano essere solo finanziate dalle multinazionali del farmaco o dall'industria bellica; forse esistono altri sistemi che creano meno danni e prospettive di sfacelo dell'umanità; ma per questo servirebbero classi dirigenti illuminate ed eticamente irreprensibili.
Poi sono il primo a dire che come fai fai, per qualcuno si sbaglia sempre.


----------



## Lanyanjing (11 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Bastava l'idrante ad alta pressione, anche per i parenti.


....ma sopratutto altissima portata....


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mica solo i cinesi. Lo usiamo anche noi. Random.
> Qui con un'altra miscela.
> 
> 
> ...


C'erano le zanzare....


----------



## Darietto (11 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> I musicisti del Conservatorio, mi si dice, sono ingabbiati. Hanno studiato molto, ma questo ha ridotto la componente espressiva individuale.
> Nella musica leggera un tempo si componeva molto ad orecchio, oggi usando schemi.
> Canzoni molto più complesse, ma meno dirette.


In Italia anche nella musica popular l'approccio è sempre stato di tipo più "accademico". Non abbiamo mai avuto la cultura dell'autodidatta che compone ad orecchio, del musicista underground (mi riferisco al meinstream, non alla musica popolare). Ma il paradosso è che finiva che i musicisti colti italiani copiavano (o plagiavano) i musicisti "ignoranti" inglesi e americani. Che stabilirono, ad orecchio, le regole della musica pop rock. Loro.

Non ho capito cosa intendi riguardo agli schemi.

Per il discorso sulla complessità delle canzoni attuali, rimanendo sempre in ambito popular, non è cambiato molto (o nulla) a livello strutturale.




stany ha detto:


> *Il Rinascimento musicale ci fu negli anni 70.*
> Verrà ricordato come il periodo della musica classica; come oggi lo facciamo per la musica del 600/700.
> La musica oggi è campionata ma non vuol dire che re prima l'immaginazione la fantasia ; solo che l'accostamento e l'interazione con uno strumento musicale hanno lasciato da anni anni lo spazio a programmi di sviluppo musicale, dove il solito algoritmo schematizza , razionalizza ,direi disumanizza quella fantasia appunto, che scaturisce pur sempre dalla mente e dalla sensibilità dell'individuo, processandola a monte; quindi rendendola più prevedibile e circoscritta ad un determinato genere musicale. Uccidendo quindi quelle divagazioni  irrazionali ,ma umane, che possono caratterizzare una melodia irregimentata all'interno di parametri che sono sviluppati dalle "macchine".
> diverso è per la classica; chi può permettersi uno Stradivari o un Guarnieri, avrà un rapporto talmente empatico che , anche nei rari casi di composizioni ex novo , e non solo di riproduzione , sicuramente non sottoporrà il risultato all'algoritmo di turno.


ti sei perso per strada i Beatles?  

Per il resto, non so che film di fantascienza hai visto


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> In Italia anche nella musica popular l'approccio è sempre stato di tipo più "accademico". Non abbiamo mai avuto la cultura dell'autodidatta che compone ad orecchio, del musicista underground (mi riferisco al meinstream, non alla musica popolare). Ma il paradosso è che finiva che i musicisti colti italiani copiavano (o plagiavano) i musicisti "ignoranti" inglesi e americani. Che stabilirono, ad orecchio, le regole della musica pop rock. Loro.
> 
> Non ho capito cosa intendi riguardo agli schemi.
> 
> ...


C'erano ancora i Beatles....E comunque almeno io film di fantascienza l'ho visto e l'ho vissuto,tu invece che film hai visto? 
Magari se dettagli argomentando risulteresti meno superficiale e polemico.


----------



## bluestar02 (11 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ad esempio, mi piacerebbe chiedere a @bluestar o alla sua capitana se sia vero che il 23 settembre siano state fatte in USA delle esercitazioni militari simulando un'epidemia da virus....


Per quanto concerne il suo lavoro il nostro rapporto si basa sul non dire non chiedere


----------



## bluestar02 (11 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Nelle scuola ormai tutte le insegnanti devono usare il registro elettronico, ci sono account, profili, Lim nelle classi.
> Il buono scuola è servito per comprare computer.
> I dirigenti scolastici devono solo coordinare, il Miur dovrebbe dare linee guida.
> Non so se in conseguenza della mia incazzatura, però con oggi è partita la condivisione della piattaforma.


E in tutta questa informatizzazione degna di Star Trek il livello di conoscenza di base dei nostri studenti è precipitato terribilmente era molto meglio quando non esisteva tutto questo era scuola svolgeva il suo compito ossia insegnare le faresti che non venissero su generazioni di ignoranti che non hanno nemmeno l'idea delle capitali europee


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> E in tutta questa informatizzazione degna di Star Trek il livello di conoscenza di base dei nostri studenti è precipitato terribilmente era molto meglio quando non esisteva tutto questo era scuola svolgeva il suo compito ossia insegnare le faresti che non venissero su generazioni di ignoranti che non hanno nemmeno l'idea delle capitali europee


Quelli che non avevano voglia di studiare son sempre esistiti.
Solo che una volta, a 14 anni, iniziavano a lavorare.


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)




----------



## Darietto (11 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Il Rinascimento musicale ci fu negli anni 70.
> Verrà ricordato come il periodo della musica classica; come oggi lo facciamo per la musica del 600/700.
> La musica oggi è campionata ma non vuol dire che re prima l'immaginazione la fantasia   ;
> solo che l'accostamento e l'interazione con uno strumento musicale hanno lasciato da anni anni lo spazio a programmi di sviluppo musicale
> ...


Stany, come sei permaloso. Come potevo non metterla sullo scherzo? Diciamo che non è proprio esatto quello hai scritto.


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Per quanto concerne il suo lavoro il nostro rapporto si basa sul non dire non chiedere


Un bel tacer non fu mai scritto 

Ma nei films americani si vede  che la spia durante  il sesso strappa confidenze ...

Fai la mata Hari per noi


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Stany, come sei permaloso. Come potevo non metterla sullo scherzo? Diciamo che non è proprio esatto quello hai scritto.


Erano mie considerazioni relative ad un certo tipo e periodo di musica.


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2020)

Anche prima di domenica, mi sa.
Ci avviamo alla chiusura totale.
Pronti?








						Coronavirus e  richiesta Lombardia,  Conte disponibile al sì:  datemi una lista dettagliata.  Può valere per tutta Italia
					

Tensione con le opposizioni sulla linea più dura. Il governo vuole garantire i servizi essenziali. Oggi sul bilancio il premier spera nel voto unanime




					www.corriere.it


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> E in tutta questa informatizzazione degna di Star Trek il livello di conoscenza di base dei nostri studenti è precipitato terribilmente era molto meglio quando non esisteva tutto questo era scuola svolgeva il suo compito ossia insegnare le faresti che non venissero su generazioni di ignoranti che non hanno nemmeno l'idea delle capitali europee


Però non avevano idea di cosa fosse l’impronta ecologica.
Non si può sapere TUTTO.
Solo che ciò che sappiamo noi ci sembra essenziale e superfluo quello che non sappiamo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Anche prima di domenica, mi sa.
> Ci avviamo alla chiusura totale.
> 
> 
> ...


Pensa di romperti gli occhiali o il frigorifero o non avere carburante per i trasporti delle derrate alimentari e già avrai una idea diversa di ciò che è essenziale.


----------



## Darietto (11 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questi politici, mi conosci, sai benissimo che non è una giustificazione, sono figli del nostro tempo.
> *Siamo tutti figli di questo cazzo di tempo* della merda per cui il lassismo, la pigrizia, l'accidia e l'ignavia la fanno da padrone.
> 
> La lamentela, la petulanza, la delega, il complottismo di sti cazzi sono nei ragionamenti *della gente*.
> ...


è un tempo che dura da qualche migliaia di anni. 

Lamenti le lamentele degli altri. Come l'automobilista in coda che guarda gli altri incazzato e non si spiega il perché della loro mobilità. 

Cosa ci fa in giro tutta questa gente, disse camminando tra la folla. 


Sull'ultimo neretto mi trovi d'accordo.


----------



## bettypage (11 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Nelle scuola ormai tutte le insegnanti devono usare il registro elettronico, ci sono account, profili, Lim nelle classi.
> Il buono scuola è servito per comprare computer.
> I dirigenti scolastici devono solo coordinare, il Miur dovrebbe dare linee guida.
> Non so se in conseguenza della mia incazzatura, però con oggi è partita la condivisione della piattaforma.


Minchia stai diventando il polemico tuttologo, ma tu non lavori da casa?


----------



## bluestar02 (11 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Un bel tacer non fu mai scritto
> 
> Ma nei films americani si vede  che la spia durante  il sesso strappa confidenze ...
> 
> ...


----------



## bluestar02 (11 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però non avevano idea di cosa fosse l’impronta ecologica.
> Non si può sapere TUTTO.
> Solo che ciò che sappiamo noi ci sembra essenziale e superfluo quello che non sappiamo.


Vero anche questo


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Minchia stai diventando il polemico tuttologo, ma tu non lavori da casa?


Minchia stai diventando noiosa anche tu, visto che questa è una risposta... polemica.
Sei agitata?
Ho notato che sono tutti molto insofferenti in questo periodo.
Accetto anche risposte più divertenti.
Non meme,  che quelli son bravi tutti.


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa di romperti gli occhiali o il frigorifero o non avere carburante per i trasporti delle derrate alimentari e già avrai una idea diversa di ciò che è essenziale.


Essenziale è la vita.
Per il resto ci si accomoda.


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Mah....io ero e sono per indole un minimalista, da sempre,da piccolo , per DNA forse: riutilizzatore, parsimonioso, non dico frugale perché mi piace magna' (ma non sono un asceta) , speculatore in senso del contenimento della spesa, pianificatore ecc...
> E quindi sono sempre stato condivisore e fautore di quella che oggi in un certo mainstream di maniera viene definita "decrescita felice" (che ovviamente cozza col principio della crescita indefinita  e progressiva del PIL, che è la linea guida di tutte le politiche economiche del pianeta) .
> Ma...imporre una condizione di vita che ridimensioni in modo sconvolgente le proprie abitudini , pur dettata dagli eventi, non è la stessa cosa che arrivarci per gradi e soprattutto per scelta consapevole.
> *La rivolta nelle carceri non è altro che lo specchio di quello che potrebbe essere il panorama sociale* tra tre quattro mesi! Ed allora : coprifuoco e legge marziale.


Era quello che intendevo per ripercussioni sociali. 

Prima dell'economia c'è il tessuto sociale. 
Si sta scardinando. 
E verrà scardinato. 

Alla fine di tutto questo raccoglieremo le macerie. 
I medici e gli infermieri che hanno rimandato e smesso di curare la gente. PErchè non potevano fare altrimenti. 
Le famiglie spezzate al loro interno. La quarantena avrà ripercussioni non da poco per chi era già in crisi.
I bambini e i ragazzi. E i loro genitori. 
I medici di base. 
Gli psicologi e gli educatori. 
Le partite iva del terzo settore sono già allo stremo. Psicologicamente prima ancora che economicamente. 
L'elenco non è finito ma non serve, no, proseguire? 

Tutta questa situazione sta dando il segno di come sia incerta la vita. 
E pensa a un po' come si reagisce quando un cazzo di tradimento turba la stabilità di un nucleo minimo e prova a proporzionare. Solo per avere un possibile (positivo) scenario di un turbamento della stabilità della portata di quello che ci sta per investire. 

Il virus è solo la punta dell'iceberg.
Passato quello rimarrà tutto il resto.

Abbiamo la nostra guerra. 

E nel frattempo la gente darà il meglio del peggio.


----------



## abebis (11 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tutta questa situazione sta dando il segno di come sia incerta la vita.


Si sta come d'autunno sugli alberi le foglie


----------



## bettypage (11 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Minchia stai diventando noiosa anche tu, visto che questa è una risposta... polemica.
> Sei agitata?
> Ho notato che sono tutti molto insofferenti in questo periodo.
> Accetto anche risposte più divertenti.
> Non meme,  che quelli son bravi tutti.


No, guarda è da giorni che provo a distendere il clima che non significa non vedere la realtà ma provo più che mai insofferenza chi sta dietro un vetro a teorizzare su quanto sarebbe fare meglio. Io sono per la cooperazione, se vuoi portare un contributo bene altimenti non lamentarti. Odio chi innesca sterili polemiche. Nessuno era strutturato per quest'emergenza.


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Era quello che intendevo per ripercussioni sociali.
> 
> Prima dell'economia c'è il tessuto sociale.
> Si sta scardinando.
> ...


E' un interessante esperimento sociale per chi ha vissuto finora di teorie.
Il lato positivo sarà proprio il cambiamento che produrrà.


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> No, guarda è da giorni che provo a distendere il clima che non significa non vedere la realtà ma provo più che mai insofferenza chi sta dietro un vetro a teorizzare su quanto sarebbe fare meglio. Io sono per la cooperazione, se vuoi portare un contributo bene altimenti non lamentarti. Odio chi innesca sterili polemiche. *Nessuno era strutturato per quest'emergenza.*


Questo che dici nel neretto è ancora più grave, visto che se ne parla da anni e da mesi eravamo allertati del problema.
Non c'è nessun clima da distendere, c'è da fare conto con la realtà una volta per tutte, e darsi da fare.
Il più possibile.
Ma d'altronde vivo in un condominio che da anni ha avuto la revoca dell'agibilità per l'impianto di metano e sto lottando contro l'inerzia di tanti per riuscire a farlo rifare. Non mi stupisco delle reazioni. Neanche con una bomba sotto il culo smuovi la gente. Devi sempre arrivare all'emergenza...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> No, guarda è da giorni che provo a distendere il clima che non significa non vedere la realtà ma provo più che mai insofferenza chi sta dietro un vetro a teorizzare su quanto sarebbe fare meglio. Io sono per la cooperazione, se vuoi portare un contributo bene altimenti non lamentarti. Odio chi innesca sterili polemiche. Nessuno era strutturato per quest'emergenza.


Ho notato adesso la tua firma. Te la ruberei, ma va bene anche la mia.


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho notato adesso la tua firma. Te la ruberei, ma va bene anche la mia.


E' un giudizio.
Molti considerano pazzi chi precede, idiota chi segue.
Cassandra era pazza, Sinone no.
Io adoro chi va veloce.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E' un giudizio.
> Molti considerano pazzi chi precede, idiota chi segue.
> Cassandra era pazza, Sinone no.


È uguale.


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È uguale.


No, cosa c'è di uguale tra un pazzo e un idiota?
Un pazzo può anche essere visionario o rivoluzionario, un idiota è solo un incapace e spesso un conformista.
Ma ciò che conta è che noi non siamo il fulcro del mondo e se c'è qualcuno che va a velocità diversa non necessariamente è un pazzo o un idiota.
Anzi.
E' una velata critica verso chi giudica e si limita nell'ascolto degli altri.


----------



## perplesso (11 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questi politici, mi conosci, sai benissimo che non è una giustificazione, sono figli del nostro tempo.
> Siamo tutti figli di questo cazzo di tempo della merda per cui il lassismo, la pigrizia, l'accidia e l'ignavia la fanno da padrone.
> 
> La lamentela, la petulanza, la delega, il complottismo di sti cazzi sono nei ragionamenti della gente.
> ...


a presidiare le rotonde adesso ci sono elementi che sarebbero più utili non solo per monitorare, ma anche per soccorrere e mantenere nei limiti del possibile l'ordine.  io voglio distrarre dalle rotonde la polizia ed i carabinieri.   ci serve gente che supporti la Finanza nel controllare che nessuno faccia il furbo.  ne ho visti pure io di situazioni in cui ti chiedono una fettina di culo panata per le mascherine.

questo non deve succedere.  e se i poliziotti sono alla rotonda a controllare se uno o ha o no il motivo per andare a comprare il toner per la stampante, perchè mia sorella è meglio che non esca di casa, non possono controllare se qualcuno sta spacciando della mascherine fatte a cazzo per delle mascherine sanitarie.

siamo pur sempre il paese dove si falsificano anche le fregne vergini ormai.



danny ha detto:


> Secondo te perché questa rivolta nelle carceri?


non ho dati certi, secondo un amico che lavora nella Penitenziaria, in alcuni casi sono le cosche che cercano di approfittare del caos per liberare qualche membro delle famiglie.   in altri casi è effettivamente un'esplosione isterica.   in altri, boh.

non c'è una risposta unica.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> No, cosa c'è di uguale tra un pazzo e un idiota?
> Un pazzo può anche essere visionario o rivoluzionario, un idiota è solo un incapace e spesso un conformista.
> Ma ciò che conta è che noi non siamo il fulcro del mondo e se c'è qualcuno che va a velocità diversa non necessariamente è un pazzo o un idiota.
> Anzi.
> E' una velata critica verso chi giudica e si limita nell'ascolto degli altri.


È autocritica del considerare sempre sbagliato chi è diverso da sé.
Calmati.


----------



## bettypage (11 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Questo che dici nel neretto è ancora più grave, visto che se ne parla da anni e da mesi eravamo allertati del problema.
> Non c'è nessun clima da distendere, c'è da fare conto con la realtà una volta per tutte, e darsi da fare.
> Il più possibile.
> Ma d'altronde vivo in un condominio che da anni ha avuto la revoca dell'agibilità per l'impianto di metano e sto lottando contro l'inerzia di tanti per riuscire a farlo rifare. Non mi stupisco delle reazioni. Neanche con una bomba sotto il culo smuovi la gente. Devi sempre arrivare all'emergenza...


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


>







Prima avrei delle priorità.


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Calmati.


Guarda, ci stiamo organizzando in ufficio per chiudere tutti in vista del blocco totale.
Calmati non è il termine corretto in questo momento.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> No, cosa c'è di uguale tra un pazzo e un idiota?
> Un pazzo può anche essere visionario o rivoluzionario, un idiota è solo un incapace e spesso un conformista.
> Ma ciò che conta è che noi non siamo il fulcro del mondo e se c'è qualcuno che va a velocità diversa non necessariamente è un pazzo o un idiota.
> Anzi.
> E' una velata critica verso chi giudica e si limita nell'ascolto degli altri.





danny ha detto:


> Guarda, ci stiamo organizzando in ufficio per chiudere tutti in vista del blocco totale.
> Calmati non è il termine corretto in questo momento.


Era riferito al post sopra.


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era riferito al post sopra.


E quindi?
Ti sembrava agitato?
Boh!


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E' un interessante esperimento sociale per chi ha vissuto finora di teorie.
> Il lato positivo sarà proprio il cambiamento che produrrà.


Non è il cambiamento a preoccuparmi.
E' la fatica e l'inerzia e la passività e l'ignavia l'accidia.
Prima del cambiamento.

Sono le reazioni incontrollate di chi non vuole attraversare il cambiamento.

Non serve andare al virus eh.

Basta dare un'occhiata alle reazioni che si hanno di fronte ad un tradimento.
Senso di irrealtà.
Dissonanza.
Attacchi di ansia.
Panico.
Rabbia.

Ne puoi parlare meglio tu.

E tutto per una microfrattura.
Che questo è un tradimento rapportato a quello che stiamo iniziando ad attraversare.
Una microfrattura.

Pensa a come ha fatto male una microfrattura.
A come ci sia gente che dice che due mesi di dolore sono troppi e giustifica comportamenti e azioni che sono in sè vergognosi.
A come si scrive dentro una microfrattura.
A come la rabbia e il rancore restano lì per anni.
A quanto tempo serve per ritrovarsi.
E vale per tutti.
Crolla una vita e gli immaginari correlati, qualunque decisione si prenda.

Ecco.

Fai le proporzioni.

Pensa alla forza che ci hai dovuto mettere. All'impegno. Alla resistenza.

In questa situazione ci sarà da pensare al creare reti sociali. Allo stringere alleanze affettive solide.
Allo scegliere chi tenersi vicino e chi lontano.

Imparare ad essere attenti perchè il nemico è aria
(e non mi riferisco al virus. A me non preoccupa strettamente il virus, se non per il fatto che mi sto preparando al contagio di mio padre e al fatto che non lo cureranno.)




perplesso ha detto:


> a presidiare le rotonde adesso ci sono elementi che sarebbero più utili non solo per monitorare, ma anche per soccorrere e mantenere nei limiti del possibile l'ordine.  io voglio distrarre dalle rotonde la polizia ed i carabinieri.   ci serve gente che supporti la Finanza nel controllare che nessuno faccia il furbo.  ne ho visti pure io di situazioni in cui ti chiedono una fettina di culo panata per le mascherine.
> 
> questo non deve succedere.  e se i poliziotti sono alla rotonda a controllare se uno o ha o no il motivo per andare a comprare il toner per la stampante, perchè mia sorella è meglio che non esca di casa, non possono controllare se qualcuno sta spacciando della mascherine fatte a cazzo per delle mascherine sanitarie.
> 
> ...



Certo. Sono d'accordo.

Su praticamente tutto.

E so, come lo sai tu, che fino a quando non saremo oltre il limite dei disordini sociali, questo non avverrà.

non abbiamo semplicemente nè le risorse nè le competenze.

E' una campagna di russia. E abbiamo le scarpe di cartone.

Questo è.

Io credo sia meglio prendere atto della realtà.

Poi ci saranno gli eroi, quelli che combatteranno, quelli che si sacrificheranno.
Si costruirà l'epica di questa epidemia.
Stiam scrivendo un capitolo che farà storia. 

Ma non siamo cambiati dalla campagna di russia.
Mio nonno è tornato con le scarpe di cartone portando a spalle il fratello di sua moglie che aveva perso una gamba e un piede. Congelati.


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)




----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è il cambiamento a preoccuparmi.
> E' la fatica e l'inerzia e la passività e l'ignavia l'accidia.
> Prima del cambiamento.
> 
> ...


Il tradimento è una frattura del quotidiano - il cambiamento lo porta. Tutto sommato mi ha fatto crescere.
Io credo che nella paura e nel dolore si debbano cogliere anche le opportunità.
E ce ne sono molte, eh, che già stiamo mettendo in atto.
L'inerzia va lasciata alle spalle.
Mi ha fatto sorridere la reazione alla critica verso il ritardo di ALCUNE scuole per la didattica on line.
Ora, noi, nel privato, tutti, ci stiamo preparando al blocco totale, che potrà essere domani o dopodomani, ma avverrà a breve.
Ed è leggermente più complicato di una piattaforma comunemente usata per la didattica a distanza. Ma... ci sono alternative?
E' uno scenario di cui devi tenere in conto, per arrivarci un minimo preparato. E non subirne i contraccolpi.


----------



## Eagle72 (11 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> _MA AVETE CAPITO BENE?
> 
> SECONDO UN RECENTISSIMO STUDIO CINESE IL VIRUS SI PROPAGA ANCHE OLTRE I QUATTRO METRI...ALTRO CHE UNO.
> SOPRAVVIVE IN ATMOSFERA PER ALMENO 30 MINUTI  ALMENO 32 ORE SU SUPERFICI RIGIDE ,E NON SO CHE ALTRO!!
> ...


È una bufala...


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> È una bufala...


Ah..ah...e chi lo dice?


----------



## Eagle72 (11 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non abbiamo una censura preventiva!
> Al tempo del terrorismo venivano pubblicati tutti i comunicati delle BR.
> Durante il sequestro Moro è stato fatto un cambio di rotta e la pubblicazione dei comunicati è stata equiparata, più o meno, a apologia di reato. La cosa non è stata accettata senza polemiche.
> Il dibattito è stato aspro.
> ...


Sulla censura.. prendila con le pinze. C è stato giorno in cui tutti i tg hanno aperto abbassando i toni e invitando a riprendere la vita di sempre, perche dall alto era arrivato un ordine (guarda caso poi vari politici tipo sala ecc a fare post confortanti)...


----------



## Eagle72 (11 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ah..ah...e chi lo dice?


https://www.queryonline.it/2020/03/...-metri-burioni-e-falso_15986796-202002a.shtml


----------



## disincantata (11 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Il mio sindaco ha dato questa spiegazione per gli spostamenti fuori dal Comune
> View attachment 9005


IL mio  comune consente di andare  a  passeggiare da soli o in pochissimi della stessa famiglia  ed a distanza di minimo un metro se incroci qualcuno e non fermarsi e non creare cappannelli.


----------



## ivanl (11 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Il tradimento è una frattura del quotidiano - il cambiamento lo porta. Tutto sommato mi ha fatto crescere.
> Io credo che nella paura e nel dolore si debbano cogliere anche le opportunità.
> E ce ne sono molte, eh, che già stiamo mettendo in atto.
> L'inerzia va lasciata alle spalle.
> ...


boh, qui (capoluogo provincia emiliano zona rossa) oggi sono andato al super. Nessuna coda fuori, poca gente dentro, scaffali pieni.
Mio figlio sta facendo lezioni e compiti online (piattaforme varie, registro elettronico, whatsapp...ogni prof ha il suo metodo ma vanno tutti), io e mia moglie siamo a casa in smart working dalla settimana scorsa, adesso in azienda ci sono solo quelli che gestiscono le 'macchine'
Noi lo applichiamo normalmente da un paio d'anni, è bastata una comunicazione del SPP e tutti a casa. Chi per qualche motivo non riesce a lavorare, ha permessi retribuiti


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> boh, qui (capoluogo provincia emiliano zona rossa) oggi sono andato al super. Nessuna coda fuori, poca gente dentro, scaffali pieni.
> Mio figlio sta facendo lezioni e compiti online (piattaforme varie, registro elettronico, whatsapp...ogni prof ha il suo metodo ma vanno tutti), io e mia moglie siamo a casa in smart working dalla settimana scorsa, adesso in azienda ci sono solo quelli che gestiscono le 'macchine'
> Noi lo applichiamo normalmente da un paio d'anni, è bastata una comunicazione del SPP e tutti a casa. Chi per qualche motivo non riesce a lavorare, ha permessi retribuiti


Questo mi aspettavo.
Qui da noi code ai super, gente che si affolla e si ammassa ai parchi, tanto che il sindaco dove ha potuto li ha chiusi e negli altri casi ha mandato la polizia locale, scuola che ha dormito fino a ieri, compagnie di ragazzi in giro, a fare tornei, anziani al bar. 
Sul lavoro ci siamo organizzati da questa settimana.


----------



## perplesso (11 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è il cambiamento a preoccuparmi.
> E' la fatica e l'inerzia e la passività e l'ignavia l'accidia.
> Prima del cambiamento.
> 
> ...


affrontare una guerra prevede una capacità di rispettare gli ordini, ma anche una capacità di ascoltare ciò che chi riceve gli ordini ha da dirti.

perchè un vero generale sa dare anche retta al caporale che segnala che dietro la collina c'è una batteria di cannoni e che quindi devi ripiegare e cambiare direzione oppure ti falciano come mosche col Raid.

vieniamo da quasi un ventennio in cui ci si è fatti vanto di non avere più la leva.   ed ora dobbiamo chiedere alle persone di obbedire senza avere la credibilità di un capitano dell'artiglieria alpina che dorme all'addiaccio come te.

sui racconti dei reduci di Russia, sai che sono preparato.   qui la questione non è tanto che ci abbiano mandato al fronte con le divise e le scarpe da deserto.   è che non sanno neanche di averci mandato in guerra ed ora ci chiedono di serrare i ranghi.

ma come dicevo ieri altrove, occorre preservare la memoria anche e soprattutto di chi, di fronte alla nostra crisi, invece di mandare mascherine o anche solo chiedere di che avevamo bisogno, facevano i mattacchioni scatarrando sulla pizza.  o chiedendo di mettere il bollino del virusfree sul granapadano.

o bloccando qualsiasi possibilità di accesso per gli italiani.   è vero quello che dici sul capire nei momenti difficili chi ci è veramente vicino e chi no.  al momento, abbiamo capito che le Alpi sono un confine moooolto più netto di quanto immaginavamo.


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)

Cose da pazzi La gente sta impazzendo...scena vista oggi al Conad.
Esce un tipo dal supermercato con la mascherina, correndo, piangendo e urlando come un disperato "la pandemìa !!! la pandemìa....!!!" 
Ha percorso tutti i parcheggi continuando a urlare e correndo sempre più forte.
Lo ha raggiunto la sorveglianza che lo ha bloccato e non riusciva a calmarlo.
Era in affanno e non riusciva a respirare....
È dovuta intervenire una pattuglia....
Quando lo hanno calmato gli hanno tolto la mascherina e  chiesto le motivazioni del gesto e lui ha detto:
"la panda è mia !!! quella che ha portato via il carroattrezzi, la panda è mia !!!"


----------



## patroclo (11 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Cose da pazzi La gente sta impazzendo...scena vista oggi al Conad.
> Esce un tipo dal supermercato con la mascherina, correndo, piangendo e urlando come un disperato "la pandemìa !!! la pandemìa....!!!"
> Ha percorso tutti i parcheggi continuando a urlare e correndo sempre più forte.
> Lo ha raggiunto la sorveglianza che lo ha bloccato e non riusciva a calmarlo.
> ...


...e io come un cretino a leggerla tutta


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> https://www.queryonline.it/2020/03/...-metri-burioni-e-falso_15986796-202002a.shtml


Eh..eh ...si vede che a huan ci sono più zanzare che a Bibione


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)

Questa è vera:
Sono in una zona tranquilla del parco (che e a cinque minuti a piedi da casa mia : 46 ettari), e non c'è quasi nessuno con la mascherina. Sono passati due uomini sui sessanta , entrambi con la mascherina, ed uno diceva all'altro: "speriamo che nessuno ci salti addosso" e l'altro gli fa :"perché ci dovrebbero saltare addosso ?" Risposta "perché con queste mascherine..." 
Non riesco a caricare la foto..


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sulla censura.. prendila con le pinze. C è stato giorno in cui tutti i tg hanno aperto abbassando i toni e invitando a riprendere la vita di sempre, perche dall alto era arrivato un ordine (guarda caso poi vari politici tipo sala ecc a fare post confortanti)...


Confondiamo influenza con censura?
I media non hanno fatto altro che favorisce ansia, angoscia e creare allarme per mero interesse di audience, dando le notizie in modo ansiogeno. Non erano certo preoccupati di informare. 
Poi la gente non esiste, esistono gruppi sociali e all‘interno individui che reagiscono in base alla propria storia, cultura e carattere. È fisiologico che, se non si spara a vista, ci sia chi vuole trasgredire e chi è terrorizzato e barricato in casa. La stragrande maggioranza segue le indicazioni. Ma chi sta a casa non si vede.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Cose da pazzi La gente sta impazzendo...scena vista oggi al Conad.
> Esce un tipo dal supermercato con la mascherina, correndo, piangendo e urlando come un disperato "la pandemìa !!! la pandemìa....!!!"
> Ha percorso tutti i parcheggi continuando a urlare e correndo sempre più forte.
> Lo ha raggiunto la sorveglianza che lo ha bloccato e non riusciva a calmarlo.
> ...


Sarai scemo!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> ...e io come un cretino a leggerla tutta


Anch’io, con partecipazione per quel poveretto


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Confondiamo influenza con censura?
> I media non hanno fatto altro che favorisce ansia, angoscia e creare allarme per mero interesse di audience, dando le notizie in modo ansiogeno. Non erano certo preoccupati di informare.
> Poi la gente non esiste, esistono gruppi sociali e all‘interno individui che reagiscono in base alla propria storia, cultura e carattere. È fisiologico che, se non si spara a vista, ci sia chi vuole trasgredire e chi è terrorizzato e barricato in casa. La stragrande maggioranza segue le indicazioni. Ma chi sta a casa non si vede.


Faccio cose...vedo ggente.


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch’io, con partecipazione per quel poveretto


Quella me l'aveva mandata  mio figlio!
Ma quella delle mascherine è emblematica; quei due al parco oggi almeno uno dei due si vergognava di portarla.. A parte che non si trovano; Io ne ho ma non le ho mai usate, sono di stoffa le ho comperate 15 giorni fa. Ne ho date alcune anche alla mia amica che era in isolamento; ne abbiamo ordinate altre 50 su eBay ,mi sembra 38 euro.. Ora è tornata a lavorare perché l'isolamento decorreva dal giorno in cui era venuta in contatto con la pediatra infetta. : il 24 febbraio.
Una persona sana non la mette perché un po' si vergogna; sembra di attirarsi l'attenzione di tutti. Infatti io non la metto. Anche se sicuramente a qualcosa serve.
Comunque oggi al parco c'erano decine e decine di giovani bambini di tutte le età sembrava domenica.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> ...e io come un cretino a leggerla tutta


Io più di te perché l’avevo già letta e l’ho riletta


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> I carcerati sono in generale i rappresentanti del livello più basso della società, intendo come istruzione, senso civico. Non hanno l’intelligenza o il senso civico di capire che è una situazione di emergenza e di non caricare ancora di più lo stato con i problemi. Si approfittano che lo stato è in difficoltà ed avanzano rivendicazioni. Non è il momento. Non adesso . E non capiscono che visto lo stato di emergenza le visite non si possono fare. Perché non capiscono una cosa così semplice ?
> Non hanno la capacità di capire o se ne fregano.


Ehm, no. Sono molto più organizzati e coscienti di quanto uno potrebbe pensare. Inoltre il carcere è un microcosmo in cui le notizie viaggiano veloci.
 Inoltre nel 120% delle carceri italiane Il problema è il sovraffollamento strutturale. Altro che un metro. Se hai questa capacità di lettura della realtà mi viene il dubbio che tuo marito sia un sensibilone incompreso


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ehm, no. Sono molto più organizzati e coscienti di quanto uno potrebbe pensare. Inoltre il carcere è un microcosmo in cui le notizie viaggiano veloci.
> Inoltre nel 120% delle carceri italiane Il problema è il sovraffollamento strutturale. Altro che un metro. Se hai questa capacità di lettura della realtà mi viene il dubbio che tuo marito sia un sensibilone incompreso


Vero noi siamo stati richiamati da organi europei da Amnesty, per il sovraffollamento delle carceri  considerato inumano. Non siamo come gli Stati Uniti che hanno un posto carcere per ogni 100 abitanti.sarà perché avendo il 5% della popolazione mondiale hanno il 25% della popolazione carceraria del pianeta
Noi dovremmo avere almeno 400000 posti,invece quando si arriva a 60.000 è necessario fare qualche amnistia o indulto.
Sicuramente al di là di tutto non è un bel vivere dentro un carcere italiano.


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)




----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)




----------



## Marjanna (11 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Quella me l'aveva mandata  mio figlio!
> Ma quella delle mascherine è emblematica; quei due al parco oggi almeno uno dei due si vergognava di portarla.. A parte che non si trovano; Io ne ho ma non le ho mai usate, sono di stoffa le ho comperate 15 giorni fa. Ne ho date alcune anche alla mia amica che era in isolamento; ne abbiamo ordinate altre 50 su eBay ,mi sembra 38 euro.. Ora è tornata a lavorare perché l'isolamento decorreva dal giorno in cui era venuta in contatto con la pediatra infetta. : il 24 febbraio.
> *Una persona sana non la mette perché un po' si vergogna*; sembra di attirarsi l'attenzione di tutti. *Infatti io non la metto.* Anche se sicuramente a qualcosa serve.
> Comunque oggi al parco c'erano decine e decine di giovani bambini di tutte le età sembrava domenica.











						Coronavirus: a Bologna tutti al parco - Ultima Ora
					

La bella e calda giornata di sole ha attirato centinaia di persone ai Giardini Margherita, uno dei parchi pubblici più grandi e frequentati dai bolognesi. (ANSA)




					www.ansa.it
				












						Coronavirus, autocertificazione anche per chi esce a piedi
					

Borrelli: "Uscite per lo stretto necessario e mantenete la distanza di un metro". Governo verso nuove misure rigide? Stasera Conte parla agli italiani




					www.ilgiornale.it
				




Non commento il vergognarsi di mettere la mascherina. 
Sul sottolineato sottolinea, scusate il gioco di parole, che veramente ancora si è capito una m...


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)

Forse forse dovremmo metterla tutti la mascherina. io francamente mi sento a disagio ,anche perché veramente si dà l'impressione di essere uno malato.
Comunque vedrò da domani magari la metterò.
In effetti ho visto dei filmati in Giappone e lì tutti ma proprio tutti, hanno la mascherina; come anche in Cina.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Forse forse dovremmo metterla tutti la mascherina. io francamente mi sento a disagio ,anche perché veramente si dà l'impressione di essere uno malato.
> Comunque vedrò da domani magari lo metterò.


Mi devo infettare da me stessa?


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)

2


Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi devo infettare da me stessa?


In effetti ho sentito dei pareri controversi sull' uso della mascherina; però se è consigliatissima per chi ha dei problemi di salute dovrebbe andare bene anche per gli altri, no? Come dicevo prima in Giappone ce l'hanno tutti, nei centri urbani. Non  le troviamo al supermercato e nemmeno delle farmacie, non le hanno nemmeno gli operatori della sanità,che si lamentano... Forse per quello che se ne vedono poche in giro


----------



## Marjanna (11 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Forse forse dovremmo metterla tutti la mascherina. io francamente mi sento a disagio ,anche perché veramente si dà l'impressione di essere uno malato.
> Comunque vedrò da domani magari la metterò.
> In effetti ho visto dei filmati in Giappone e lì tutti ma proprio tutti, hanno la mascherina; come anche in Cina.


Io sono andata in ospedale l'altro giorno, messo mascherina (anche se non ufficiale) e pure guanti in lattice. Pareri controversi o meno, nel dubbio... poi li ho tenuti e mi sono fermata al super continuando a tenerli (ho levato solo mascherina in macchina e poi rimessa). Se qualcuno mi guardava strano non me ne sono neppure accorta. Disagio zero. Eventualmente il disagio sarà se si alzano le temperature, perchè ti viene da scoprirti. Meglio prendere l'abitudine ora.


----------



## bettypage (11 Marzo 2020)

Le mascherine chirurgiche servono a non diffondere il virus, potremmo essere portatori asintomatici, proteggono gli altri. 
Le mascherine ffp2 e ffp3 invece filtrano e quindi ci proteggono dal virus


----------



## bettypage (12 Marzo 2020)

Articolo molto interessante








						Numeri, virus, sanità e democrazia - Gli Asini - Rivista
					

Le responsabilità non vanno attribuite agli operatori dei servizi sanitari che stanno lavorando in condizioni di emergenza e con mezzi di emergenza, ma allo smantellamento progressivo del servizio sanitario pubblico a favore di quello privato perseguito da decenni con sistematicità in Lombardia...




					gliasinirivista.org


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2020)

ok, hanno beccato Rugani positivo.   campionato in pratica finito qui


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> 2
> 
> In effetti ho sentito dei pareri controversi sull' uso della mascherina; però se è consigliatissima per chi ha dei problemi di salute dovrebbe andare bene anche per gli altri, no? Come dicevo prima in Giappone ce l'hanno tutti, nei centri urbani. Non  le troviamo al supermercato e nemmeno delle farmacie, non le hanno nemmeno gli operatori della sanità,che si lamentano... Forse per quello che se ne vedono poche in giro


Ma io sto a casa


----------



## stany (12 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io sto a casa


Se sei over 65 ti puoi fare portare la spesa a casa


----------



## Darietto (12 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Le mascherine chirurgiche servono a non diffondere il virus, potremmo essere portatori asintomatici, proteggono gli altri.
> Le mascherine ffp2 e ffp3 invece filtrano e quindi ci proteggono dal virus


Ma anche qui i medici stessi hanno sempre dato messaggi contrastanti e poco chiari.

Nello stesso discorso ti dicono: è inutile indossare la mascherina se non avete contratto il virus. E poi: potreste aver contratto il virus ed essere asintomatici, quindi evitate di sputare in faccia alla gente e se potete indossate la mascherina. Questo è solo un esempio. Ma a distanza di tempo ancora non mi sono chiare le dinamiche con cui è stato trattato il problema fin dall'iniziio. Più che un problema di come affrontare questo virus, è come non avessere mai avuto a che fare con virus ed epidemie in generale. Dico questo pensando a tutto quello che si diceva all'inizio, per chi si ricorda.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ma anche qui i medici stessi hanno sempre dato messaggi contrastanti e poco chiari.


No. Sei tu che non li capisci perché sei stupido.


----------



## Darietto (12 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Sei tu che non li capisci perché sei stupido.


la differenza tra me e te, è che tu fai finta di capire per non sembrare stupito. Sei oltre la stupidità, perché non ti poni mai domande e non hai mai dubbi.


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io sono andata in ospedale l'altro giorno, messo mascherina (anche se non ufficiale) e pure guanti in lattice. Pareri controversi o meno, nel dubbio... poi li ho tenuti e mi sono fermata al super continuando a tenerli (ho levato solo mascherina in macchina e poi rimessa). Se qualcuno mi guardava strano non me ne sono neppure accorta. Disagio zero. Eventualmente il disagio sarà se si alzano le temperature, perchè ti viene da scoprirti. Meglio prendere l'abitudine ora.


Fatta la spesa stamattina molto presto. Poca gente, tutti con le mascherine. Io pure, insieme a guanti in lattice. L'unica senza la mascherina la povera commessa.


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io sono andata in ospedale l'altro giorno, messo mascherina (anche se non ufficiale) e pure guanti in lattice. Pareri controversi o meno, nel dubbio... poi li ho tenuti e mi sono fermata al super continuando a tenerli (ho levato solo mascherina in macchina e poi rimessa). Se qualcuno mi guardava strano non me ne sono neppure accorta. Disagio zero. Eventualmente il disagio sarà se si alzano le temperature, perchè ti viene da scoprirti. Meglio prendere l'abitudine ora.


Gli ospedali sono molto pericolosi in questo momento. Andateci solo se obbligati.


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> affrontare una guerra prevede una capacità di rispettare gli ordini, ma anche una capacità di ascoltare ciò che chi riceve gli ordini ha da dirti.
> 
> perchè un vero generale sa dare anche retta al caporale che segnala che dietro la collina c'è una batteria di cannoni e che quindi devi ripiegare e cambiare direzione oppure ti falciano come mosche col Raid.
> 
> ...









e non mi riferisco solo all'Italia. 

Questo siamo fondamentalmente. 
E' un semplice dato di realtà con cui fare i conti. 

Per me non è nè critica nè altro.
Ma se si vuol stare con i piedi nella realtà, serve guardarla ripulendola da speranze e immaginari. 

Solo a partire dalla realtà la si può attraversare. 

Le cure che mancano, le mascherine mancano, i respiratori mancano. Mancano i reparti e manca il personale. 
Chi era nel settore alle prime avvisaglie lo sapeva già. 
Adesso la dissonanza è data dal fatto che la realtà irrompe prepotentemente nelle varie costruzioni di benessere che erano state create negli anni e a cui in tanti anno deciso di credere. 

Manca disciplina. 
Manca allenamento alla disciplina. 
Manca l'abitudine al rispetto di una regola senza doverla necessariamente discutere un miliardo di volte. 
Manca anche la rigidità. Il doversi tirar dietro pesi morti per una qualche forma pelosa di compassione. 

E no. non parlo degli anziani. quelli non sono pesi morti. Quelli sarebbero la nostra storia. 
Parlo di tutte quelle persone che hanno lavorato a ribasso, al minimo, al risparmio di ogni energia. Investendo principalmente nella comodità del proprio orto. 

Mancano. Non ci sono. 
E' tutto qui. E' facile. 

Complessa la risposta. 

Come è un dato di fatto che l'europa in questo momento e anche prima non è coordinata (non si improvvisa un coordinamento di un sistema complesso in un mese. E' tardi per pensare a quello. Lo si sapeva già ai primi casi che non ci sarebbe stato coordinamento. I fatti hanno solo confermato una realtà che era lì da guardare). 

Quello che si riuscirà a fare sarà rattoppato. Mal organizzato e in affanno.

E per la verità siamo messi bene rispetto ad altri che sono messi peggio. 

Se serve una qualche forma di consolazione basata sul fatto che ci si consola attraverso il guardare gli altri. 

A me non serve.


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> e non mi riferisco solo all'Italia.
> 
> Questo siamo fondamentalmente.
> E' un semplice dato di realtà con cui fare i conti.
> ...


Ho in chat due vecchi amici, uno negli USA, uno a Londra. Si lamentano dello stesso atteggiamento del governo come facciamo noi.
Anzi, in Inghilterra è anche peggio rispetto a noi, secondo loro, anche perché nessuno fa tesoro dell'esperienza italiana, che dovrebbe fare scuola. 
Sarà un fantastico stress test per tutta la popolazione mondiale.


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ho in chat due vecchi amici, uno negli USA, uno a Londra. Si lamentano dello stesso atteggiamento del governo come facciamo noi.
> Anzi, in Inghilterra è anche peggio rispetto a noi, secondo loro, anche perché nessuno fa tesoro dell'esperienza italiana, che dovrebbe fare scuola.
> Sarà un fantastico stress test per tutta la popolazione mondiale.


Allora non sono stata chiara.

riprovo.

Quello che ho scritto non è una lamentela.

Serve leggere la realtà e entrarci dentro e fare con quel che si ha a disposizione.
Ossia pochissimo.

Se non si muove la gente dal basso, se non si inizia davvero ad aiutarsi, ne usciamo pesti.
Se la gente non riscopre ed in fretta il significato di mutualità (invece che vergognosamente rifugiarsi nel "muoiono gli anziani ed in fondo è la loro ora") ne usciamo pesti.

Non si può battere la morte, ma la dignità di fronte alla morte è quello che crediamo ci rende diversi dagli altri mammiferi.
Col cazzo.

C'è il terrore della morte e ci si guarda bene dall'avvicinarsi.

Ieri ho sentito un amico in lacrime.
suo padre, malato oncologico, il medico di base rifiuta di prescrivere la morfina. Questioni di etica (l'etica per la puttana) e burocratiche.
Padre preso, portato in rsa.

Morirà da solo in mezzo a sconosciuti.

Questo è.

Non è la morte.
E' la dignità. E' il saluto.
E' l'accompagnare, anche se stessi al saluto.

Capisco che faccia ribrezzo.
Capisco che faccia paura.

Capisco tutto.

E ho la nausea.


----------



## bettypage (12 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> e non mi riferisco solo all'Italia.
> 
> Questo siamo fondamentalmente.
> E' un semplice dato di realtà con cui fare i conti.
> ...


Non sono d'accordo. Sta emergendo che siamo figli de La Cultura, siamo bestiole impaurite che rifuggono chi in un modo e chi in un altro. E qui rivendico che l'Italia è stata gestita come andava gestita, non siamo i più scemi del mondo. 
E no, non ho bisogno della dittatura per salvarmi, non ho bisogno dicredere di  controllare l'incertezza ma cercherò di adattarmi (Darwin e Wallace questo insegnano). 
Ho speranza? Sì, perché qualcosa di buono ci insegnerà questo cataclisma.
Questo articolo forse aiuta a spiegare meglio ciò che intendo, questo passaggio soprattutto:

O ci facciamo travolgere dall’incertezza (risultato: disorientamento e caos). Oppure tentiamo – vanamente – di azzerarla tenendo tutto sotto controllo (risultato: paranoia e frustrazione). O facciamo finta che tutto proceda normalmente (risultato: comportamenti poco sensati e pericolosi).

C’è però una quarta alternativa: accettare l’incertezza, facendo una scelta di flessibilità adattiva. Questo significa anche darsi da fare per cavare, da una situazione negativa, qualche elemento positivo. 









						Cosa fare in tempi incerti
					

Ci sono alcune cose che, come singoli individui, possiamo fare non tanto per rendere i tempi meno incerti quanto per imparare a negoziare con il nostro individuale senso di incertezza. Leggi




					www.internazionale.it


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Sta emergendo che siamo figli de La Cultura, siamo bestiole impaurite che rifuggono chi in un modo e chi in un altro. E qui rivendico che l'Italia è stata gestita come andava gestita, non siamo i più scemi del mondo.
> E no, non ho bisogno della dittatura per salvarmi, non ho bisogno dicredere di  controllare l'incertezza ma cercherò di adattarmi (Darwin e Wallace questo insegnano).
> Ho speranza? Sì, perché qualcosa di buono ci insegnerà questo cataclisma.
> Questo articolo forse aiuta a spiegare meglio ciò che intendo, questo passaggio soprattutto:
> ...


Grosso modo l'articolo esprime quello che penso.


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Sta emergendo che siamo figli de La Cultura, siamo bestiole impaurite che rifuggono chi in un modo e chi in un altro. E qui rivendico che l'Italia è stata gestita come andava gestita, non siamo i più scemi del mondo.
> E no, non ho bisogno della dittatura per salvarmi, non ho bisogno dicredere di  controllare l'incertezza ma cercherò di adattarmi (Darwin e Wallace questo insegnano).
> Ho speranza? Sì, perché qualcosa di buono ci insegnerà questo cataclisma.
> Questo articolo forse aiuta a spiegare meglio ciò che intendo, questo passaggio soprattutto:
> ...


c'è una regola base per affrontare i problemi.
guardare il problema.

Ripulito dalla speranza.

Questi non mi sembrano per niente tempi incerti.
A me sembra un tempo particolarmente certo.

In cui il velo fra la vita e la morte si è assottigliato.

Questo vedo io.

E' la possibilità di fare davvero una valutazione di sistema e trarne insegnamento. 

E se voglio imparare, il sistema lo devo guardare senza giustificazioni. 
Non per lamentarmene. 
Per leggerlo.
Se siamo una armata brancaleone, non è che dicendoci quanto siamo bravi o stupidi cambia qualcosa. 
Quello restiamo.

Che poi, ci si trovi dentro roba positiva, sono pienamente d'accordo.

Ma mentre si combatte si combatte.
Io sono marziale in questo.

La disciplina di cui parlavo riguarda anche questo.
Essere marziali e non distratti.

Da me, come in altri posti immagino, ci sono i blocchi.
La gente continua a passarci. A provarci almeno.

Stanno iniziando a fioccare le multe.
E le lamentele per le multe.


----------



## feather (12 Marzo 2020)

e la Merkel è ottimista









						La maggior parte dei tedeschi verrà contagiata, ha detto Angela Merkel - Il Post
					

Infetterà «dal 60 al 70 per cento della popolazione», ha detto durante il suo primo intervento pubblico sulla diffusione del virus




					www.ilpost.it


----------



## bettypage (12 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> c'è una regola base per affrontare i problemi.
> guardare il problema.
> 
> Ripulito dalla speranza.
> ...


Ma il fatto che provino a forzare i blocchi è scontato. C'è un po' di stupidita, che non si può abbattere, e paura. 
(segnalo che le sazioni oltretutto finiscono nel casellario giudiziale...) 
Come ho letto nell'articolo che ho postato ieri le responsabilità sono soprattutto a monte, nella privatizzazione selvaggia della sanità, e ancora più su, su gli equilibri precari di un capitalismo cannibale. Accusare il popolino di essere indisciplinato fino ad un certo punto. Ognuno ha la sua responsabilità per carità ma chi sanziona le teste di minchia che ci guidano verso il burrone?


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2020)

feather ha detto:


> e la Merkel è ottimista
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che esagerata!!!


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> la differenza tra me e te, è che tu fai finta di capire per non sembrare stupito. Sei oltre la stupidità, perché non ti poni mai domande e non hai mai dubbi.


No, la differenza fra me e te è che io vivo in mezzo ai medici e la vedo dall'altra parte del sistema. E mi pongo dubbi reali a differenza dei tuoi che sono da utente medio di social.
 e siccome io ho dei problemi non mi preoccupo, ma me ne occupo, ho già cominciato a parlarmi il culo in vista di quello che arriverà, visto che il coronavirus  non è che una caccola in confronto alle pandemie farmacoresistenti che ci aspettano di qui ai prossimi 30 anni con il surriscaldamento globale. Siccome ho figli e nipoti che in futuro potrebbero avere bisogno di un ambiente isolato, ho già comprato una casa in montagna con una sorgente d'acqua nel terreno e la sto allestendo per Isolamenti prolungati. Niente bunker nucleari da americani pazzi con la sindrome della bomba o dell' apocalisse zombie, ma almeno se c'è da stare isolati senza neanche uscire per fare la spesa sei autosufficiente davvero.
 Anche perché il coronavirus, a prescindere dal fatto che ha una serie di effetti molto positivi come quello di liberarci dai pensionati a noi poveri contribuenti, ha dimostrato una cosa molto importante:  che in caso di problemi su larga scala il sistema non può salvare tutti, che i diritti per tutti non esistono, se non sulla carta, è che affidarsi al sistema vuol dire sottoporsi ad un sistema di selezione che invariabilmente lascia qualcuno a piedi.
 E comunque aver fede nella scienza, mica vuol dire non porsi dubbi, vuol dire porsi dubbi Giusti. se pensi che pregare Santa Lucia ti aiuti Più che andare dall'oculista Mica è un problema mio


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma il fatto che provino a forzare i blocchi è scontato. C'è un po' di stupidita, che non si può abbattere, e paura.
> (segnalo che le sazioni oltretutto finiscono nel casellario giudiziale...)
> Come ho letto nell'articolo che ho postato ieri le responsabilità sono soprattutto a monte, nella privatizzazione selvaggia della sanità, e ancora più su, su gli equilibri precari di un capitalismo cannibale. Accusare il popolino di essere indisciplinato fino ad un certo punto. Ognuno ha la sua responsabilità per carità ma chi sanziona le teste di minchia che ci guidano verso il burrone?


Guarda. Riprovo.

Rompo un vaso.
Il vaso è rotto.

Ho diverse opzioni per affrontare l'evento.

(con la testa) Vado nel passato. Per lamentarmene.
E allora inizio ad incazzarmi con G. perchè l'ha messo in un posto in cui passando avrei potuto urtarlo e romperlo.
Oppure inizio a arrabbiarmi con me stessa perchè non sono stata attenta etc etc

(con la testa) Vado nel passato. Per imparare.
E allora posso ragionare sul fatto che quel vaso era in un punto in cui probabilmente passando avrebbe rischiato di essere urtato.
E posso ragionare intorno al fatto che mentre mi muovo in casa se sono sovrappensiero rrischio di urtare cose.
E posso chiedermi da cosa dipenda la mia distrazione. Per individuare strategie che la diminuiscano.

(con la testa) Vado nel futuro.
E allora mi metto ad individuare a priori che esser passata aver rotto il vaso mi insegnerà a fare maggiore attenzione nei miei movimenti. A decidere meglio i posti in cui posizionare vasi.
Oppure mi spavento per la rottura del vaso e inizio a pensare che non metterò più vasi in casa chè magari li rompo passando.

Questi movimenti sono solo teorici.
Sono pensiero. Riguardano aggiustamenti che la mente fa per girare intorno al qui e ora.

Il qui e ora è facile.
Il vaso è rotto.
I cocci sono sparsi ovunque e la terra anche.
I gatti ci stanno correndo dentro e me la spargono in tutta casa.

Cosa mi serve per mettere in ordine?

Scopa, paletta e guanti.
Un sacco per metterci dentro la terra.
Attenzione, che rischio di tagliarmi coi cocci.
Valutare lo stato della pianta.
Trovare un altro vaso per recuperare la terra e ripiantare la pianta.
Chiudere i gatti nell'altra stanza mentre faccio queste cose per evitare che peggiorino il casino.

Ecco.

Io mi riferisco al fatto che ora serve stare nel qui e ora.
Poi, dopo che non ho terra, acqua e cocci ovunque potrò iniziare a pensare a come accomodare meglio i vasi per il futuro e agli errori di valutazione che mi hanno condotto ad avere un vaso rotto.

Sono interessantissimi quegli articoli.
Sono centrati.

Ma si riferiscono al pensiero. All'organizzazione del pensiero per poter passare ala fare.
Oppure per decidere di metteresi in un'altra stanza e non rompere i coglioni però.

Questo intendo per marzialità.

O puoi fare la tua parte o zitto e mosca.

E sto dicendo che al netto di tutta la bellezza del PENSIERO positivo, serve entrare nel qui e ora.

Capisco che serva accompagnare nella dissonanza, e tutto sommato a mio parere da questo punto di vista i comunicatori lo stanno facendo piuttosto bene.

Anche loro lavorano col materiale che hanno.

quanto all'ultima tua domanda...io la vedo così.

Intanto la sfango cercando di avere meno perdite possibili.

Poi vedrò.

Adesso punire qualcuno non serve ad un cazzo se non sfuggire alla situazione andando negli immaginari.

E dovendo scegliere fra immaginari, mi guardo castelvania su netflix che mi rilasso di più.
Perchè è evidentemente una distrazione.
Non è una illusione.


----------



## Darietto (12 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, la differenza fra me e te è che io *vivo in mezzo ai medici* e la vedo dall'altra parte del sistema. E mi pongo dubbi reali a differenza dei tuoi che sono da utente medio di social.
> e siccome io ho dei problemi non mi preoccupo, ma me ne occupo, ho già cominciato a parlarmi il culo in vista di quello che arriverà, visto che il coronavirus  non è che una caccola in confronto alle pandemie farmacoresistenti che ci aspettano di qui ai prossimi 30 anni con il surriscaldamento globale. Siccome ho figli e nipoti che in futuro potrebbero avere bisogno di un ambiente isolato, ho già comprato una casa in montagna con una sorgente d'acqua nel terreno e la sto allestendo per Isolamenti prolungati. Niente bunker nucleari da americani pazzi con la sindrome della bomba o dell' apocalisse zombie, ma almeno se c'è da stare isolati senza neanche uscire per fare la spesa sei autosufficiente davvero.
> Anche perché il coronavirus, a prescindere dal fatto che ha una serie di effetti molto positivi come quello di liberarci dai pensionati a noi poveri contribuenti, ha dimostrato una cosa molto importante:  che in caso di problemi su larga scala il sistema non può salvare tutti, che i diritti per tutti non esistono, se non sulla carta, è che affidarsi al sistema vuol dire sottoporsi ad un sistema di selezione che invariabilmente lascia qualcuno a piedi.
> E comunque aver fede nella scienza, mica vuol dire non porsi dubbi, vuol dire porsi dubbi Giusti. se pensi che pregare Santa Lucia ti aiuti Più che andare dall'oculista Mica è un problema mio


Si, come paziente della neuro.

Guarda che i tuoi continui epiteti e commenti costantemente autoreferenziali non servono a mostrare me come utente medio di social, ma te come tipico utente leone da tastiera. 


p.s. distaccarti dal gregge non ti rende automaticamente pastore: rimani sempre una percora.


----------



## bettypage (12 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda. Riprovo.
> 
> Rompo un vaso.
> Il vaso è rotto.
> ...


Sì ma obiettivamente io posso fare quelli che il mio status mi consente, ovvero rispettare le regole e fare il mio lavoro. Mi informo perché la legfe non ammette ignoranza. 
Poi essendo un essere pensante ho bisogno di capire cosa succede e leggo.


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Sì ma obiettivamente io posso fare quelli che il mio status mi consente, ovvero rispettare le regole e fare il mio lavoro. Mi informo perché la legfe non ammette ignoranza.
> Poi essendo un essere pensante ho bisogno di capire cosa succede e leggo.


Non è più questione di legge. 

E' questione che non se non si rispettano le regole, la gente muore. 

E no, non è più ammessa stupidità. 
Non c'è più spazio per "è un po' stupidino...poverino". 

Perchè quel po' stupidino vanifica il lavoro e i sacrifici di tutti. 

Questo intendo per disciplina. 

Il pensiero va benissimo. Ne abbiamo bisogno. Ed è un rifugio.

Ma serve anche sapere che è un rifugio. 
Dove si va a cercare riposo. 

Il qui e ora è di tutt'altro calibro.

E questo intendo per consapevolezza.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda. Riprovo.
> 
> Rompo un vaso.
> Il vaso è rotto.
> ...


Mi è venuto in mente moltissimi anni fa, un salone convegni seminterrato allagato per una acqua misteriosa che era risalita.

Io ero giù con gli operai con una pompa a pompare acqua che in un primo momento veniva pompata e ricacciata buttata esattamente nel fossato da dove invece tracimava per rifiorire nel salone seminterrato.

Ma me ne accorsi presto e con una prolunga riuscimmo a pompare l'acqua e scaricarla in un bagno al primo piano da dove poi usciva regolarmente nelle fognature

Ovviamente ero in tenuta adeguata con stivali guanti etc..

La mia dirigente nel suo ufficietto mi diceva che dovevo mandare un fax all ingegnere  

E dopo un paio di volte mentre salivo e scendevo trafelato la mandai a fare in culo, è le dissi che non era col fax allingegnere che l'acqua andava via

Prima si vuota il salone e dopo si fa il fax 

Non mi parlò per tre giorni


----------



## Skorpio (12 Marzo 2020)

A me conte mi sembra però faccia un po' come Giacomo


----------



## bettypage (12 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è più questione di legge.
> 
> E' questione che non se non si rispettano le regole, la gente muore.
> 
> ...


E secondo te io non ho consapevolezza? Sto tono perentorio per chi è?


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi è venuto in mente moltissimi anni fa, un salone convegni seminterrato allagato per una acqua misteriosa che era risalita.
> 
> Io ero giù con gli operai con una pompa a pompare acqua che in un primo momento veniva pompata e ricacciata buttata esattamente nel fossato da dove invece tracimava per rifiorire nel salone seminterrato.
> 
> ...


Ti sei occupato e non preoccupato. 

Mi sembra il minimo.


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> E secondo te io non ho consapevolezza? Sto tono perentorio per chi è?


E secondo te, secondo quali parametri sensati io potrei dirti che hai o meno consapevolezza? 
E cosa mi farebbe guadagnare il farlo? 
Io mi muovo sul personale solo se ho qualcosa da guadagnare personalmente. 

Non è un discorso personale. E' un discorso generale. 

Non si sta discutendo di me, di te, di pinco o pallino. 

Non sarebbe neanche possibile su un forum passare al personale. 

Non è lo strumento.


----------



## stany (12 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Fatta la spesa stamattina molto presto. Poca gente, tutti con le mascherine. Io pure, insieme a guanti in lattice. L'unica senza la mascherina la povera commessa.


Sono  andato all'Ipercoop presto: c'era già parecchia gente; molte più persone con mascherine dei giorni scorsi,e chi non l'aveva si tirava la sciarpa sul naso. Nessuno dei cassieri con la mascherina!
Poi sono andato alla INS, ed anche lì molte mascherine compresi tutti i dipendenti.
Io l'ho messa , anche se ne ho da quasi  venti giorni e mai usate


----------



## stany (12 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> e non mi riferisco solo all'Italia.
> 
> Questo siamo fondamentalmente.
> E' un semplice dato di realtà con cui fare i conti.
> ...


Però in compenso abbiamo i carrarmati per le strade di Palermo e  di Pescara per le esercitazioni nato; dicono gli americani. Non si potevano proprio rimandare eh!
Oppure c'è altro?
Gomblotto


----------



## stany (12 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ma anche qui i medici stessi hanno sempre dato messaggi contrastanti e poco chiari.
> 
> Nello stesso discorso ti dicono: è inutile indossare la mascherina se non avete contratto il virus. E poi: potreste aver contratto il virus ed essere asintomatici, quindi evitate di sputare in faccia alla gente e se potete indossate la mascherina. Questo è solo un esempio. Ma a distanza di tempo ancora non mi sono chiare le dinamiche con cui è stato trattato il problema fin dall'iniziio. Più che un problema di come affrontare questo virus, è come non avessere mai avuto a che fare con virus ed epidemie in generale. Dico questo pensando a tutto quello che si diceva all'inizio, per chi si ricorda.


Senza saper né leggere né scrivere e ragionando un pochetto si intuisce che mettere una barriera davanti al naso alla bocca è meglio che non metterla. Come mai il centro urbani giapponesi sono pieni di persone che portano tutte le mascherine, E non parliamo della cina adesso.
in Francia il presidente Macron ha proibito la vendita contingentando evidentemente per il personale medico sanitario..i consigli contraddittori dei nostri medici vanno evidentemente in quella direzione: non compratele che magari non ne avete bisogno lasciate alle persone che invece ne hanno bisogno, per primi il personale sanitario ma anche i poliziotti carabinieri che vediamo in TV affacciarsi al finestrino degli automobilisti senza mascherina!!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Se sei over 65 ti puoi fare portare la spesa a casa


Anche da non over...solo si paga la consegna


----------



## Irrisoluto (12 Marzo 2020)

Premettendo che per il momento l'urgenza è rispettare le consegne confidando nel fatto che siano le più razionali.
Pero' una considerazione che non sento in giro mi sembra utile farla.

Siamo tutti d'accordo sul fatto che con più strutture e con più personale la situazione sarebbe molto meno drammatica.

E pero' accettiamo che la carenza di strutture e personale sia o naturale, o colpa di una "cattiva gestione".

Senza vedere che invece questa carenza è il prodotto necessario del nostro modo di produzione.

Questa potrebbe essere l'occasione per prendere finalmente coscienza di questa contraddizione:
avremmo tutte le forze per moltiplicare per 100 la nostra potenza sociale, quindi la nostra capacità di risposta a una pandemia.

E se non le abbiamo non è perché i politici sono teste di cazzo o perché non ci sono abbastanza soldi.
Ma perché il nostro modo di produzione prevede che metà della popolazione sia a spasso.

Non vi spinge a rivoltarvi l'idea che ai disoccupati di tutto il mondo è stato impedito di costruire ospedali, di diventare infermieri, medici, ricercatori?


----------



## Skorpio (12 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti sei occupato e non preoccupato.
> 
> Mi sembra il minimo.


Me lo diceva sempre anche la. Mia mamma  

Ma più che del mio modo, che alla fine ho feci banalmente quel che mi sentivo di fare, era la "risposta" alla emergenza di chi gerarchicamente mi stava Sopra, che nel mio ricordo è affiorata

Ho avuto delle critiche, mica medaglie

E lo sapevo in anticipo, che le avrei avute, le critiche


----------



## stany (12 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche da non over...solo si paga la consegna


Lo sapevo....era una battuta


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Me lo diceva sempre anche la. Mia mamma
> 
> Ma più che del mio modo, che alla fine ho feci banalmente quel che mi sentivo di fare, era la "risposta" alla emergenza di chi gerarchicamente mi stava Sopra, che nel mio ricordo è affiorata
> 
> ...


Nella mia esperienza raramente la gerachia sa rispondere.

io di critiche ne ricevo e ne ho ricevute parecchie.

E uno dei motivi per cui a 20 anni ho scelto una strada diversa dalla gerarchia, e non sono pentita, è che ritengo che da dentro il sistema si può fare concretamente.

Ho sempre scelto la strada del fare.

Mi son presa critiche, insaccate. Me ne sono sempre fottuta.
Ho sempre fatto potendo giustificare quello che facevo in responsabilità e tendenzialmente portando a casa il risultato.

Non a caso, credo, sono da sempre vicina alla gerarchia.
Ma in modo da non finirci dentro.
(vabbè...da giovane facevo fatica...ricordo questa avvocata che mi disse "attenta...sta camminando su un filo sottile. " sono fortunata, ho avuto buoni maestri. Duri e inflessibili. Ma mi hanno ben formata)

Fuori dalla gerarchia c'è più spazio di movimento. Meno burocrazia. Che lascio volentieri a qualcun altro.
E più spazio per la creatività.
Non è casuale la mia maschera da morigerata 
Mi è utile.
Se non sono ritenuta pericolosa, invadente, competitiva, ho la possibilità di "muovere" le pedine.

La gerarchia non esiste se non è riconosciuta.
Non esiste un re se un popolo non lo riconosce come tale.
Non esiste nemmeno un dittatore se un popolo non lo riconosce come tale.

non sarebbe esistito hitler se il popolo non lo avesse riconosciuto.

Non penso che chi è in gerarchia sia una specie di superman o superwoman.
E' una delega.
Anche i gerarchi si siedono sul water e cagano. E mentre cagano scoreggiano.E puzza anche la loro merda.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Si, come paziente della neuro.
> 
> Guarda che i tuoi continui epiteti e commenti costantemente autoreferenziali non servono a mostrare me come utente medio di social, ma te come tipico utente leone da tastiera.
> 
> ...


Io non mostro nulla, sei tu che mostri te stesso, nella tua pochezza. Poi, che io sia autoreferenziale non mi pare di averlo mai negato. Piccolissimo particolare, quando uno non capisce un cazzo nel mio mondo chiede con la giusta umiltà. E in quei casi trova accoglienza.
 Tu sei il rompipalle senza un cazzo da fare che si accanisce all'ufficio reclami per avere un po' di importanza mentre gli altri si danno da fare.
  la differenza tra la pecora e il pastore sta nel fatto che mentre la pecora subisce la decisione, Il pastore prende quella stessa decisione. io per non essere una pecora ci ho lavorato duro, poi arrivano quelli come te, con i diritti delle persone qualunque e vengono a dire che siamo tutti uguali. Ma vaffanculo!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Premettendo che per il momento l'urgenza è rispettare le consegne confidando nel fatto che siano le più razionali.
> Pero' una considerazione che non sento in giro mi sembra utile farla.
> 
> Siamo tutti d'accordo sul fatto che con più strutture e con più personale la situazione sarebbe molto meno drammatica.
> ...


In parte è vero, ma non è che si possono avere normalmente 3000 posti di rianimazione quando normalmente se ne utilizzano 5. Non è che tutti siano in grado di fare i medici o gli infermieri, intellettualmente e psicologicamente. 
Verissimo che sono state sbagliate le previsioni delle necessità di personale sanitario Non è comunque facile fare previsioni.
Basta vedere Ritorno al futuro o la linea Maginot. 
Invece dopo sappiamo sempre tutti cosa sarebbe stato opportuno fare.


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> e non mi riferisco solo all'Italia.
> 
> Questo siamo fondamentalmente.
> E' un semplice dato di realtà con cui fare i conti.
> ...


la cosa spassosa è che in realtà il coordinamento UE esiste, c'è il commissario alle situazioni di crisi, c'è il commissario alla sanità.  ci sarebbero fondi da sbloccare ed in parte verranno sbloccati, ma solo perchè adesso probabilmente serviranno anche per la Francia.

ed ancora più divertente vedere molti di quelli che ci criticano per la gestione "poco compassionevole" dei clandestini appoggiare la Grecia, che se le motovedette italiane avessero anche solo pensato di fare quello che GIUSTAMENTE stanno facendo i greci, ci avrebbero spappolato i timpani con il rassisssmo ed il fassssisssmo.

o vedere come stiano tirando su muri, anche fisicamente come al confine sloveno, pur di impedire agli italiani di muoversi, impedendo peraltro a molti italiani di poter rientrare a casa.

l'UE se non si tratta di questioni contabiili non esiste, facciamo passare la buriana e poi riflettiamoci su bene.  a che ci serve un'entità che nel momento del bisogno ci prende anche per il culo, come Ursula col suo discorso di ieri?


----------



## Irrisoluto (12 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In parte è vero, ma non è che si possono avere normalmente 3000 posti di rianimazione quando normalmente se ne utilizzano 5. Non è che tutti siano in grado di fare i medici o gli infermieri, intellettualmente e psicologicamente.
> Verissimo che sono state sbagliate le previsioni delle necessità di personale sanitario Non è comunque facile fare previsioni.
> Basta vedere Ritorno al futuro o la linea Maginot.
> Invece dopo sappiamo sempre tutti cosa sarebbe stato opportuno fare.


Ma a me pare che anche in tempi normali viaggiamo al minimo e c'è penuria di tutto.
Come se, ripeto, non ci fosse la possibilità di avere più operai per costruire ospedali, più infermieri e medici per curare, più ricercatori per trovare soluzioni.
E invece questa possibilità c'è.
Non si tratta di prevedere, ma di non bloccare manodopera disponibile.

Per quanto riguarda la capacità di fare certi mestieri, intanto io parlavo anche della manodopera che serve a costruire, ma poi dai, come fai a dire che la selezione tra medici e disoccupati viene fatta in base alle capacità iniziali?!?!? 
La selezione è in gran parte ancora di origine sociale e lo sappiamo tutti, per questo ognuno cerca di spendere il più possibile per i figli.


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Premettendo che per il momento l'urgenza è rispettare le consegne confidando nel fatto che siano le più razionali.
> Pero' una considerazione che non sento in giro mi sembra utile farla.
> 
> Siamo tutti d'accordo sul fatto che con più strutture e con più personale la situazione sarebbe molto meno drammatica.
> ...


siamo tutti sudditi delle leggi della termodinamica.   se tu metti come valore costituzionale il pareggio di bilancio, sai che una delle prime conseguenze sarà la contrazione dello stato sociale, che per definizione si fa in deficit.   confidando poi di rientrare grazie al gettito fiscale, dato che la sanità statale siu paga con la fiscalità generale.

e ormai persino i comunisti più incalliti (ne sono sopravvissuti pochi per fortuna, ma ci sono ancora) hanno capito che per aversi un gettito fiscale adeguato, ci vuole un livello di tassazione basso, una spesa pubblica oculata e priva di sprechi marcati ed una burocrazia non opprimente, elementi che rendono poco conveniente evadere.

noi invece abbiamo una tassazione opprimente, figlia di una spesa pubblica fuori controllo ed opaca ed una macchina burocratica piena ancora di gente che non s'è capito che lavoro facciano ed a cosa serva il loro lavoro.

a partire dalla commissione UE, dove ci sono i commissario alla promozione dello stile di vita europeo, all'uguaglianza, quello per i valori e latrasparenza e qualche altra vaccata che ora mi sfugge.   però mancano i commissari alla Difesa ed ai beni culturali.

c'è un commissario alla sanità ed uno alla situazioni di crisi che in Italia non si sono fatti vedere nè si sa che intenzioni abbiano.


In poche parole, siamo nelle mani di nessuno, che peraltro si appella alle mani di qualcuno che se le tiene bene in tasca.

e tutto questo, quando passerà la buriana, andrà ricordato.   anche con la mazza da baseball


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma a me pare che anche in tempi normali viaggiamo al minimo e c'è penuria di tutto.
> Come se, ripeto, non ci fosse la possibilità di avere più operai per costruire ospedali, più infermieri e medici per curare, più ricercatori per trovare soluzioni.
> E invece questa possibilità c'è.
> Non si tratta di prevedere, ma di non bloccare manodopera disponibile.
> ...


Se vuoi dire delle cose dille tranquillamente, senza dire che stai controbattendo qualcosa che NON ho scritto.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> siamo tutti sudditi delle leggi della termodinamica.   se tu metti come valore costituzionale il pareggio di bilancio, sai che una delle prime conseguenze sarà la contrazione dello stato sociale, che per definizione si fa in deficit.   confidando poi di rientrare grazie al gettito fiscale, dato che la sanità statale siu paga con la fiscalità generale.
> 
> e ormai persino i comunisti più incalliti (ne sono sopravvissuti pochi per fortuna, ma ci sono ancora) hanno capito che per aversi un gettito fiscale adeguato, ci vuole un livello di tassazione basso, una spesa pubblica oculata e priva di sprechi marcati ed una burocrazia non opprimente, elementi che rendono poco conveniente evadere.
> 
> ...


Non capisco perché non ti occupi di tutto tu.


----------



## bettypage (12 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E secondo te, secondo quali parametri sensati io potrei dirti che hai o meno consapevolezza?
> E cosa mi farebbe guadagnare il farlo?
> Io mi muovo sul personale solo se ho qualcosa da guadagnare personalmente.
> 
> ...


Invece si discute del personale, tu sei fortemente condizionata dalle condizioni di casa tua (vd papà immunodepresso) e ti preoccupi ti dignità della morte. Io sono condizionata da casa mia e da madre che guarda al futuro.


----------



## bettypage (12 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco perché non ti occupi di tutto tu.


 Mi pare cbe già la gestione del forum l'abbia sfiancato non poco


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2020)

Coronavirus, lo studio choc: "Un infetto può contagiare anche fino a 37 giorni dopo"
					

Secondo lo studio pubblicato da Lancet un contagiato sarebbe in grado di trasmettere il coronavirus dagli 8 ai 37 giorni, con una media di circa 20 giorni




					www.ilgiornale.it


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Coronavirus, lo studio choc: "Un infetto può contagiare anche fino a 37 giorni dopo"
> 
> 
> Secondo lo studio pubblicato da Lancet un contagiato sarebbe in grado di trasmettere il coronavirus dagli 8 ai 37 giorni, con una media di circa 20 giorni
> ...


e va beh, dillo, che ci vuoi far morire di paura


----------



## Irrisoluto (12 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> siamo tutti sudditi delle leggi della termodinamica.   se tu metti come valore costituzionale il pareggio di bilancio, sai che una delle prime conseguenze sarà la contrazione dello stato sociale, che per definizione si fa in deficit.   confidando poi di rientrare grazie al gettito fiscale, dato che la sanità statale siu paga con la fiscalità generale.
> 
> e ormai persino i comunisti più incalliti (ne sono sopravvissuti pochi per fortuna, ma ci sono ancora) hanno capito che per aversi un gettito fiscale adeguato, ci vuole un livello di tassazione basso, una spesa pubblica oculata e priva di sprechi marcati ed una burocrazia non opprimente, elementi che rendono poco conveniente evadere.
> 
> ...


Giusto per chiarire a scanso di equivoci: non ho mai detto che l'aumento delle risorse vada finanziato con un aumento della spesa pubblica.
Per me i soldi sono un equivalente generale che indica il lavoro speso.
Indi per cui, "ci sono pochi soldi" per me significa "c'è poco lavoro".
Ora, il lavoro chi lo limita? Non certo "la gente", né "i politici corrotti", ma il modo di produzione che si autoregola per il profitto e non per la ricchezza generale.
Ma vabbè non mi pare il caso di discuterne qui.
Volevo solo chiarire che le mie posizioni sono diametralmente opposte alle politiche welfaristiche.


Brunetta ha detto:


> Se vuoi dire delle cose dille tranquillamente, senza dire che stai controbattendo qualcosa che NON ho scritto.


Non mi sembra di essermi mai trattenuto.
Rispondevo a qualcosa che hai scritto, mi pare, sulla presunta incapacità di taluni a esercitare certe professioni. 
E lo ribadisco, perché l'hai scritto, che no, non è certo la capacità che scarseggia nel mondo.


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco perché non ti occupi di tutto tu.


Sarebbe meglio, mi sa.


----------



## stany (12 Marzo 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Premettendo che per il momento l'urgenza è rispettare le consegne confidando nel fatto che siano le più razionali.
> Pero' una considerazione che non sento in giro mi sembra utile farla.
> 
> Siamo tutti d'accordo sul fatto che con più strutture e con più personale la situazione sarebbe molto meno drammatica.
> ...





ipazia ha detto:


> Nella mia esperienza raramente la gerachia sa rispondere.
> 
> io di critiche ne ricevo e ne ho ricevute parecchie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lara3 (12 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Coronavirus, lo studio choc: "Un infetto può contagiare anche fino a 37 giorni dopo"
> 
> 
> Secondo lo studio pubblicato da Lancet un contagiato sarebbe in grado di trasmettere il coronavirus dagli 8 ai 37 giorni, con una media di circa 20 giorni
> ...


Dati validi. 
Un parente stretto di un mio amico è positivo da più di un mese ed è tenuto in  quarantena  perché ancora contagioso.
Non in Italia.


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Giusto per chiarire a scanso di equivoci: non ho mai detto che l'aumento delle risorse vada finanziato con un aumento della spesa pubblica.
> Per me i soldi sono un equivalente generale che indica il lavoro speso.
> Indi per cui, "ci sono pochi soldi" per me significa "c'è poco lavoro".
> Ora, il lavoro chi lo limita? Non certo "la gente", né "i politici corrotti", ma il modo di produzione che si autoregola per il profitto e non per la ricchezza generale.
> ...


i sistemi di produzione si autoregolano sempre per il profitto.   l'ultimo sistema che diceva di non badare al profitto, ma al benessere generale è collassato nel 1991.

l'unico sistema che sia sostenibile e non decrescente è quello descritto dai libertarians.   non è applicabile al 100% per alcune insanabili contraddizioni, ma asintoticamente si può condurre il nostro modo di vivere e di lavorare in quella direzione


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e va beh, dillo, che ci vuoi far morire di paura


sì


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2020)

In attesa di nuovi DPCM.
Quasi meglio di Netflix. Chi fa il Numero Uno?


----------



## ivanl (12 Marzo 2020)

mio figlio mi ha fatto vedere l'avviso che pornhub e' free per sostegno a chi resta in casa


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> mio figlio mi ha fatto vedere l'avviso che pornhub e' free per sostegno a chi resta in casa


epici


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2020)

Quando raccontavo che mia moglie 6 anni fa per una polmonite virale ricevette  da un Ospedale del gruppo Rotelli questa risposta dalla pneumologa 'Io la ricoverei se potessi, ma non ho tempo né per assisterla né posti" non mi cago' nessuno. 
Anni passati a inseguire il pareggio di bilancio, il rapporto debito pubblico /PIL, anni di più Europa e di diritti civili, di più immigrati, di spremitura a secco delle partite IVA, delle PMI, di IMU, TARI, anticipi, aperitivi, slogan, parole, parole, e intanto liste di mesi per un cazzo di esame negli Ospedali, interventi senza degenza, lavoratori sempre più anziani. 
Questo è il risultato.
FCA chiude le fabbriche, partite IVA e PMI passano notti insonni senza capire come pagare le scadenze, i dipendenti degli ospedali (che non sono più dipendenti da tempo) impazziscono, si ammalano, muoiono, come i loro pazienti - siamo primi al mondo per i morti - e intanto un branco di coglioni se ne va al parco e se ne strafotte che qui più dura questa crisi più l'Italia che lascerà sarà irriconoscibile.
Vi voglio vedere se questa cosa non finirà a maggio ma continuerà a ottobre con quella miseria di aiuti e con il cappio della UE.
Vi voglio vedere a cercare un bar aperto.
Questo è il momento in cui gli sbagli si pagano.
Peccato accorgersene sempre troppo tardi.
Spero sia l'occasione per aprire gli occhi a tanti.
Oh, gli alleati son già sbarcati anche stavolta...


----------



## Lara3 (12 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quando raccontavo che mia moglie 6 anni fa per una polmonite virale ricevette  da un Ospedale del gruppo Rotelli questa risposta dalla pneumologa 'Io la ricoverei se potessi, ma non ho tempo né per assisterla né posti" non mi cago' nessuno.
> Anni passati a inseguire il pareggio di bilancio, il rapporto debito pubblico /PIL, anni di più Europa e di diritti civili, di più immigrati, di spremitura a secco delle partite IVA, delle PMI, di IMU, TARI, anticipi, aperitivi, slogan, parole, parole, e intanto liste di mesi per un cazzo di esame negli Ospedali, interventi senza degenza, lavoratori sempre più anziani.
> Questo è il risultato.
> FCA chiude le fabbriche, partite IVA e PMI passano notti insonni senza capire come pagare le scadenze, i dipendenti degli ospedali (che non sono più dipendenti da tempo) impazziscono, si ammalano, muoiono, come i loro pazienti - siamo primi al mondo per i morti - e intanto un branco di coglioni se ne va al parco e se ne strafotte che qui più dura questa crisi più l'Italia che lascerà sarà irriconoscibile.
> ...


Se nessuno ha commentato sarà perché trovare “ disguidi” nei tempi normali non è una novità.
Eh si, da riflettere molto se c’erano problemi per curare una polmonite nei tempi senza coronavirus, quanti problemi ci saranno adesso, quando i pazienti sono tanti.


----------



## Irrisoluto (12 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quando raccontavo che mia moglie 6 anni fa per una polmonite virale ricevette da un Ospedale del gruppo Rotelli questa risposta dalla pneumologa 'Io la ricoverei se potessi, ma non ho tempo né per assisterla né posti" non mi cago' nessuno.
> Anni passati a inseguire il pareggio di bilancio, il rapporto debito pubblico /PIL, anni di più Europa e di diritti civili, di più immigrati, di spremitura a secco delle partite IVA, delle PMI, di IMU, TARI, anticipi, aperitivi, slogan, parole, parole, e intanto liste di mesi per un cazzo di esame negli Ospedali, interventi senza degenza, lavoratori sempre più anziani.
> Questo è il risultato.


Ecco, questo è il punto.
Il mio istinto di rivolta è stato quasi del tutto soffocato dal mio stesso cinismo, ma mi è nonostante tutto difficile convivere con la consapevolezza che questa assurdità non sarebbe ineluttabile.
Questa crisi puo' essere un'occasione per porci le domande giuste, tipo se è normale in una società che avrebbe i mezzi per far fronte a (quasi) tutto, si debba morire di polmonite perché mancano i posti e il personale.
Cioè io non so se è chiaro.
Le leggi di mercato non sono leggi naturali, per rispondere a @perplesso , ma leggi sociali.
E certo l'esperimento sovietico è andato male, ma non c'entra nulla con quello che dico io.
L'URSS era capitalismo di stato, altro che comunismo. Chi ha tempo e voglia di leggersi le analisi serie condotte dai sovietici stessi si accorgerebbe che loro stessi ammettevano di non aver rivoluzionato una ceppa.
Esistono potenzialità e ricchezze sufficienti per curare tutti, è la limitazione economico-politica del loro dispiegamento che innesca la tragedia.


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ecco, questo è il punto.
> Il mio istinto di rivolta è stato quasi del tutto soffocato dal mio stesso cinismo, ma mi è nonostante tutto difficile convivere con la consapevolezza che questa assurdità non sarebbe ineluttabile.
> Questa crisi puo' essere un'occasione per porci le domande giuste, tipo se è normale in una società che avrebbe i mezzi per far fronte a (quasi) tutto, si debba morire di polmonite perché mancano i posti e il personale.
> Cioè io non so se è chiaro.
> ...


guarda, pure tra i cannibali del Congo, vale la legge della domanda e dell'offerta.   su determonati comportamenti umani, puoi innestare il sistema che ti pare, ma si ripeteranno sempre uguali.

che ci possano essere potenzialità per curare tutti, posso anche crederlo.   ma come dicevo prima, se metti il pareggio di bilancio tra i valori costituziuonali, non puoi poi venirmi a parlare di salvare tutti.

ti stimo di più se mi vieni a dire che avere il 90% dei morti sopra i 70 anni sta facendo risparmiare ormai decine di milioni di euro all'anno in pensioni all'INPS.

perchè se vogliamo ragionare in termini di umanità, dovresti impiccare tutti i dirigenti del PD dal 2011 ad oggi, buona parte dei grillini e pure qualcuno della parrocchia di Silvio.  solo per parlare della realtà italiana.

dato che sono loro ad averci portato nella necessità di inventare posti di terapia intensiva dove nemmeno una barella dovrebbe stare


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Invece si discute del personale, tu sei fortemente condizionata dalle condizioni di casa tua (vd papà immunodepresso) e ti preoccupi ti dignità della morte. Io sono condizionata da casa mia e da madre che guarda al futuro.


non sono d'accordo. 

Io non mi sento presa in causa personalmente dai tuoi interventi
Per me sono riflessioni, su cui posso concordare o meno
Ma se parli di inconsapevolezza io non mi sento minimamente chiamata in causa. 
E' una tua riflessione generale e non è rivolta a me personalmente. 
Tu invece ti sei sentita chiamata in causa come se parlassi di te. 

Altro discorso è l'esperienza personale che, concordo con te, risuona. 

Ma sono due livelli completamente diversi.
E non saperli riconoscere rende impossibile discutere.

Detto questo, in termini generali, per me la dignità della morte è da sempre un punto centrale nel mio modo di rapportarmi con la vita. 
E non per la morte degli altri, ma per la mia morte. 
Questo per tornare al personale. 

Se invece andiamo al generale ritengo che questa società abbia gradualmente cancellato la consapevolezza della morte, tanto che la gente in generale si fa le seghe quando ha da portare un bambino a vedere un morto. 
E lo ritengo un comportamento ipocrita e bigotto.
Oltre che un autoinganno. 

In questa situazione in cui la morte è qui, si rivela questo aspetto.
E la mancanza di educazione alla morte. 
Tanto che parlare di dignità della morte porta a dire "eh, ma riguarda te. Mica me"

Che è l'atteggiamento che sta sotto a tutti quei comportamenti stupidi che ho rilevato scrivendo qui.


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


>


sono almeno 25 anni che non ascolto questa canzone.

Grazie!


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> la cosa spassosa è che in realtà il coordinamento UE esiste, c'è il commissario alle situazioni di crisi, c'è il commissario alla sanità.  ci sarebbero fondi da sbloccare ed in parte verranno sbloccati, ma solo perchè adesso probabilmente serviranno anche per la Francia.
> 
> ed ancora più divertente vedere molti di quelli che ci criticano per la gestione "poco compassionevole" dei clandestini appoggiare la Grecia, che se le motovedette italiane avessero anche solo pensato di fare quello che GIUSTAMENTE stanno facendo i greci, ci avrebbero spappolato i timpani con il rassisssmo ed il fassssisssmo.
> 
> ...


Sai come la penso.   

è la differenza fra forma e sostanza. 

Ho sempre preferito la sostanza. Poi ho imparato che serve la forma. 
Ma dovendo scegliere, continuo a scegliere la sostanza alla forma. (che dopo un po' mi rompe comunque i coglioni). 

L'ue è forma. 
Ci si può pensare a saperlo fare. 

E io ho seri dubbi che lo si sappia fare.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quando raccontavo che mia moglie 6 anni fa per una polmonite virale ricevette  da un Ospedale del gruppo Rotelli questa risposta dalla pneumologa 'Io la ricoverei se potessi, ma non ho tempo né per assisterla né posti" non mi cago' nessuno.
> Anni passati a inseguire il pareggio di bilancio, il rapporto debito pubblico /PIL, anni di più Europa e di diritti civili, di più immigrati, di spremitura a secco delle partite IVA, delle PMI, di IMU, TARI, anticipi, aperitivi, slogan, parole, parole, e intanto liste di mesi per un cazzo di esame negli Ospedali, interventi senza degenza, lavoratori sempre più anziani.
> Questo è il risultato.
> FCA chiude le fabbriche, partite IVA e PMI passano notti insonni senza capire come pagare le scadenze, i dipendenti degli ospedali (che non sono più dipendenti da tempo) impazziscono, si ammalano, muoiono, come i loro pazienti - siamo primi al mondo per i morti - e intanto un branco di coglioni se ne va al parco e se ne strafotte che qui più dura questa crisi più l'Italia che lascerà sarà irriconoscibile.
> ...


È sempre bello leggerti nella tristezza della forzatura a stare in casa


----------



## oriente70 (12 Marzo 2020)

View attachment 9037


ipazia ha detto:


> c'è una regola base per affrontare i problemi.
> guardare il problema.
> 
> Ripulito dalla speranza.
> ...


Il bello è che se dichiari il falso vai sul penale


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> View attachment 9037
> 
> Il bello è che se dichiari il falso vai sul penale


Beh. mi pare anche giusto.

Non è che una epidemia di questo genere, è l'invito ad un rave e se proprio stai dicendo alla mamma che stai andando da luigi per bere il tè.

Le cazzate di uno ricadono su tutti.
E non mi sto riferendo semplicemente alla questione della possibilità del contagio.

A me dispiace soltanto che qui in italia il penale sia ridicolo.


----------



## Vera (12 Marzo 2020)

Vi vedo tranquille. Non siete preoccupate per la ricrescita?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Vi vedo tranquille. Non siete preoccupate per la ricrescita?


Vogliamo parlare delle unghie?


----------



## Irrisoluto (12 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> dovresti impiccare tutti i dirigenti del PD dal 2011 ad oggi, buona parte dei grillini e pure qualcuno della parrocchia di Silvio. solo per parlare della realtà italiana.
> 
> dato che sono loro ad averci portato nella necessità di inventare posti di terapia intensiva dove nemmeno una barella dovrebbe stare


Figurati se non sono d'accordo.
Il PD più di tutti.
Pero' a parte le responsabilità personali, io non sono sicuro che si potesse fare qualcosa di molto diverso, data appunto la "legge" del profitto.


----------



## Vera (12 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vogliamo parlare delle unghie?


Ho preso già appuntamento con mia figlia per le unghie


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> mio figlio mi ha fatto vedere l'avviso che pornhub e' free per sostegno a chi resta in casa


bello!!

sia mai che finalmente si sdogana un po' la questione del porno


----------



## ivanl (12 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Vi vedo tranquille. Non siete preoccupate per la ricrescita?


la tinta a mia moglie sono anni che la faccio io


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ho preso già appuntamento con mia figlia per le unghie


Beata te
Io devo aspettare che riapre


----------



## Vera (12 Marzo 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> la tinta a mia moglie sono anni che la faccio io


Ma che bravo!
Dopo la quarantena scopriremo quante sono le vere bionde


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Figurati se non sono d'accordo.
> Il PD più di tutti.
> Pero' a parte le responsabilità personali, io non sono sicuro che si potesse fare qualcosa di molto diverso, data appunto la "legge" del profitto.


è che servirebbe più napalm per ciascheduno, perdincibacco, come avrebbe detto un saggio


----------



## Vera (12 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Beata te
> Io devo aspettare che riapre


Scommetti che non avrà mai tempo?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Scommetti che non avrà mai tempo?


Che fai, gufi???


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È sempre bello leggerti nella tristezza della forzatura a stare in casa


Confondi la rabbia con la tristezza.
La rabbia l'ho sempre avuta.
È la stessa che ho tirato fuori quando ho costituito due comitati e in tutte le occasioni in cui mi sono messo in gioco. È la rabbia che se ben innestata nella, popolazione oggi può aiutarci a cambiare.


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> è che servirebbe più napalm per ciascheduno, perdincibacco, come avrebbe detto un saggio


ho detto la stessa cosa ad un amico, e mi ha risposto che a diventare il problema sarebbe quello o quella che usa il napalm


----------



## bettypage (12 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo.
> 
> Io non mi sento presa in causa personalmente dai tuoi interventi
> Per me sono riflessioni, su cui posso concordare o meno
> ...


No, non è così. Mi spiace non sapermi spiegare meglio, si stanno accavallando troppi concetti che richiedono trattazioni lunghe.


----------



## bettypage (12 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quando raccontavo che mia moglie 6 anni fa per una polmonite virale ricevette  da un Ospedale del gruppo Rotelli questa risposta dalla pneumologa 'Io la ricoverei se potessi, ma non ho tempo né per assisterla né posti" non mi cago' nessuno.
> Anni passati a inseguire il pareggio di bilancio, il rapporto debito pubblico /PIL, anni di più Europa e di diritti civili, di più immigrati, di spremitura a secco delle partite IVA, delle PMI, di IMU, TARI, anticipi, aperitivi, slogan, parole, parole, e intanto liste di mesi per un cazzo di esame negli Ospedali, interventi senza degenza, lavoratori sempre più anziani.
> Questo è il risultato.
> FCA chiude le fabbriche, partite IVA e PMI passano notti insonni senza capire come pagare le scadenze, i dipendenti degli ospedali (che non sono più dipendenti da tempo) impazziscono, si ammalano, muoiono, come i loro pazienti - siamo primi al mondo per i morti - e intanto un branco di coglioni se ne va al parco e se ne strafotte che qui più dura questa crisi più l'Italia che lascerà sarà irriconoscibile.
> ...


Dai, se a ottobre siamo vivibne riparliamo


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai come la penso.
> 
> è la differenza fra forma e sostanza.
> 
> ...


ed a questo punto s'impone la pausa musicale


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È sempre bello leggerti nella tristezza della forzatura a stare in casa


Che poi a casa ci sto anche bene.
Ho il mio permesso per muovermi quando voglio, ascolto musica, me ne sto solo.


----------



## Vera (12 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Che fai, gufi???


Ahahahah intendevo mia figlia.


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> No, non è così. Mi spiace non sapermi spiegare meglio, si stanno accavallando troppi concetti che richiedono trattazioni lunghe.


beh, non servono tanti concetti.

Se ti sei sentita toccata dalla questione della consapevolezza, è qualcosa che hai da trattare con te stessa e non con me .

Se un tono crudo ti sembra perentorio è sempre con te che ne hai da discutere. 

Per me la possiamo chiudere qui.


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ho detto la stessa cosa ad un amico, e mi ha risposto che a diventare il problema sarebbe quello o quella che usa il napalm


io sarei molto accurato nel colpire.


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ed a questo punto s'impone la pausa musicale




bellissima!!

Grazie


----------



## Vera (12 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Che poi a casa ci sto anche bene.
> Ho il mio permesso per muovermi quando voglio, ascolto musica, me ne sto solo.


Hai sentito? @ivanl dice che pornhub è gratis


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> è che servirebbe più napalm per ciascheduno, perdincibacco, come avrebbe detto un saggio


Io sono pronto.


----------



## bettypage (12 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> beh, non servono tanti concetti.
> 
> Se ti sei sentita toccata dalla questione della consapevolezza, è qualcosa che hai da trattare con te stessa e non con me .
> 
> ...


Ma stai bene?


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> io sarei molto accurato nel colpire.


...metoo


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Hai sentito? @ivanl dice che pornhub è gratis


Ma perché? Prima si pagava?
Io i porno li ho sempre visti gratis.


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma stai bene?


sì betty, mi sono solo rotta i coglioni del politically correct.


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono pronto. View attachment 9044


Un t'allargare chè c'hai n'età.

al massimo puoi aiutare Coppe a controllare le cariche di C4 nelle sedi del PD


----------



## Skorpio (12 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Nella mia esperienza raramente la gerachia sa rispondere.
> 
> io di critiche ne ricevo e ne ho ricevute parecchie.
> 
> ...


Anche per la. Mia esperienza chi è in gerarchia non sa rispondere  

Ma per la mia esperienza si becca anche un sacco di quattrini e soprattutto lo ha scelto lui

E va ricordato, a chi resta a bocca aperta, magari mentre ci si da da fare

Ricordare non fa mai male, se non a chi è sensibile e si sente toccato al ricordo


----------



## Vera (12 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma perché? Prima si pagava?
> Io i porno li ho sempre visti gratis.


Che domande. Il meglio si paga sempre.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Marzo 2020)

Cmq a me sembra che le cose vadano benone, almeno da me

Prescrizioni rispettate molto seriamente, oserei dire anticipatamente (non ricordiamo troppo a chi è arrivato secondo con il ruolo e lo stipendio di chi deve arrivare primo, sennò ci rimane male, poverino..)

Se Conntinua così con questa serietà, in 3 mesi si vede la. Luce.

Sono estremamente ottimista


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche per la. Mia esperienza chi è in gerarchia non sa rispondere
> 
> Ma per la mia esperienza si becca anche un sacco di quattrini e soprattutto lo ha scelto lui
> 
> ...



Hai ragione.   

Più che un ricordo....mi sembrano epifanie 

Oh, my god...il nostro sistema sanitario non regge. 


Ma dai...è 20 anni che lo si smantella...buongiorno! 

Non è mai stata la gerarchia ad impensierirmi. 
E non lo è neppure adesso. 

Come dicevo, la gerarchia esiste per responsabilità della maggioranza (e mia come oggi mi sento serena nel dire maggioranza deviante.)


----------



## bettypage (12 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> sì betty, mi sono solo rotta i coglioni del politically correct.


Ma di che parli?
Ti sei messa in cattedra e spiegare. Io so che un virus del genere può colpirmi o meno, posso veicolarlo o meno. Sto comportandomi diligentemente per me e il prossimo. Poi so che posso morire nel mentre di altre mille cause. 
A me di farmi prendere dalla paranoia fotte il giusto. Non ho bisogno del bastone. E non mi eccita la gerarchia.
Dal punto di vista biologico poi, avendo dei figli mi interessa più il futuro della morte. 
Accetta che siamo in democrazia. E le tue stronzate in un forum valgono quanto le mie. At salut


----------



## Skorpio (12 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> Più che un ricordo....mi sembrano epifanie
> 
> ...


Il sistema sanitario non può reggere, e purtroppo i popoli lombardo veneti stanno pagando per tutti.
E sono i più strutturati

Quando Wuhan chiudeva noi si guardava e si sbicchierava

Ora si chiude noi e i paesi europei non sbicchierano ma si preparano.

È stato lì il Punto, ma ne riparleremo 

La sanità.. Discorso lungo.. Non mi ci addentro.. Magari ci si aprirà un 3d al momento giusto, quando avremo pianto i morti e curato i feriti


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma di che parli?
> Ti sei messa in cattedra e spiegare. Io so che un virus del genere può colpirmi o meno, posso veicolarlo o meno. Sto comportandomi diligentemente per me e il prossimo. Poi so che posso morire nel mentre di altre mille cause.
> A me di farmi prendere dalla paranoia fotte il giusto. Non ho bisogno del bastone. E non mi eccita la gerarchia.
> Dal punto di vista biologico poi, avendo dei figli mi interessa più il futuro della morte.
> Accetta che siamo in democrazia. E le tue stronzate in un forum valgono quanto le mie. At salut


Tu mi hai messa in cattedra se ti senti messa in discussione da quello che scrivo. 

E lo ribadisco.   

Ma l'hai fatto tutto da sola.

per me valgono le tue stronzate quanto le mie. 
Tanto che ne discuto serenamente. 
E le porto avanti senza prendermela con te personalmente. 

Non sono io quella che si è sentita colpita sul personale. 
Sei tu quella che ha chiesto se mi stessi riferendo a lei direttamente. 

E pur spiegandoti che il discorso è generale, ci tieni a sottolineare quanto sia personale. 

Il punto è che è personale per te.

Ma è il tuo punto. E mi spiace...dev'essere un pacco sentirsele tutte addosso.


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il sistema sanitario non può reggere, e purtroppo i popoli lombardo veneti stanno pagando per tutti.
> E sono i più strutturati
> 
> Quando Wuhan chiudeva noi si guardava e si sbicchierava
> ...


Io non mi sento inclusa negli sbicchieratori.
non ho sbicchierato.

E dalla prima ordinanza del 24 febbraio ho anticipato la necessità di rigidità.

Ovviamente è allarmismo. E paranoia.

Non è la gerarchia il problema. Non lo è mai stato.

Ma è sicuramente una buona scusa.

Per continuare a lasciare tutto come sta.
E non parlo solo dell'italia. Ovviamente.

Ed è questo avvilente. 
Non il virus e la scia di morti e feriti che lascerà dietro di sè.

E fra l'altro, penso che questa sia solo una prova generale. 
Nel senso che ne arriveranno altri. 

E se da questo se ne esce incazzati con la gerarchia, facendo le critiche dalla poltrona dubito che i figli potranno imparare qualcosa.


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2020)

]





Vera ha detto:


> Che domande. Il meglio si paga sempre.


Io ho la chat di quelli dell'oratorio.
Li girano loro.



No, ciòe', non è che fanno i porno... Li scambiano in chat.


----------



## Irrisoluto (12 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ho detto la stessa cosa ad un amico, e mi ha risposto che a diventare il problema sarebbe quello o quella che usa il napalm


non è un problema chi materialmente lo usa, se l'utilizzo è richiesto dalla situazione e condiviso dalle masse.
certo, se lo uso per regolare dei conti personali in una situazione particolare che lede solo me, ovvio che il problema divento io.


----------



## Vera (12 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> ]
> Io ho la chat di quelli dell'oratorio.
> Li girano loro.
> 
> ...


In mancanza del "segno di pace"


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> non è un problema chi materialmente lo usa, se l'utilizzo è richiesto dalla situazione e condiviso dalle masse.
> certo, se lo uso per regolare dei conti personali in una situazione particolare che lede solo me, ovvio che il problema divento io.


esattamente.   

alla massa non piace il napalm...salvo non sia per qualche motivo umanitario. 
tipo portare la democrazia a poveri selvaggi che non ce l'hanno.


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> In mancanza del "segno di pace"


Eh sì, in qualche modo le mani bisogna tenerle impegnate.
Comunque più o meno tutti avevano la passione per le tette esagerate.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non mi sento inclusa negli sbicchieratori.
> non ho sbicchierato.
> 
> E dalla prima ordinanza del 24 febbraio ho anticipato la necessità di rigidità.
> ...


Nemmeno io ho sbiccchierato, ma chi detiene il potere e l'informazione di massa, avendo le notizie e i supporti di ogni tipo.

Certo che il problema è la gerarchia, ma in particolare chi gerarchicamente titolato e pagato e con la disponibilità trasversale di informazioni, non ha "preparato"

E ce lo sta insegnando proprio la Cina, che il problema è la gerarchia, prima in negativo e poi in positivo.

A meno che qualcun o sia indovino o preveggente, il potere è di chi ha la informazione.

Mi riferisco a molto prima del 24 febbraio

E a cose finite io li andrei a ribeccare tutti, uno per uno

E nocchini, dati bene però


----------



## Irrisoluto (12 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> esattamente.
> 
> alla massa non piace il napalm...salvo non sia per qualche motivo umanitario.
> tipo portare la democrazia a poveri selvaggi che non ce l'hanno.


guarda che il problema non è il napalm in quel caso, ma il fatto che non è la democrazia che si esporta.
se l'obiettivo delle guerre fosse lo sviluppo democratico, non ci sarebbe nulla di male nell'utilizzo del napalm.
e no, non è una questione di essere selvaggi, perché dal mio punto di vista gli USA sono meno democratici degli iraniani.

detto cio', se davvero fosse necessaria la violenza per abbattere una dittatura, io sarei sarei in prima linea.
e tu?
PS: forse il tono puo' sembrare polemico, ma è perché avevo forse interpretato male la tua risposta precedente, nel caso, sorry


----------



## ologramma (12 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quando raccontavo che mia moglie 6 anni fa per una polmonite virale ricevette  da un Ospedale del gruppo Rotelli questa risposta dalla pneumologa 'Io la ricoverei se potessi, ma non ho tempo né per assisterla né posti" non mi cago' nessuno.
> Anni passati a inseguire il pareggio di bilancio, il rapporto debito pubblico /PIL, anni di più Europa e di diritti civili, di più immigrati, di spremitura a secco delle partite IVA, delle PMI, di IMU, TARI, anticipi, aperitivi, slogan, parole, parole, e intanto liste di mesi per un cazzo di esame negli Ospedali, interventi senza degenza, lavoratori sempre più anziani.
> Questo è il risultato.
> FCA chiude le fabbriche, partite IVA e PMI passano notti insonni senza capire come pagare le scadenze, i dipendenti degli ospedali (che non sono più dipendenti da tempo) impazziscono, si ammalano, muoiono, come i loro pazienti - siamo primi al mondo per i morti - e intanto un branco di coglioni se ne va al parco e se ne strafotte che qui più dura questa crisi più l'Italia che lascerà sarà irriconoscibile.
> ...


in tutto c'è sempre da calcolare il danno che ha fatto il grande debito pubblico , è quello che ci ha fermato ricorda il partito del 10 per cento , ricordo che in quegli anni e dico anni 1980 si dava tutto a tutti ricordo che mia moglie in un anno doppiò lo stipendio, e il suo amico costruiva  e faceva soldi , tra i due c'era un filing per le donne  , le solite cose dette e ridette .


----------



## bettypage (12 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tu mi hai messa in cattedra se ti senti messa in discussione da quello che scrivo.
> 
> E lo ribadisco.
> 
> ...


 Delirio di onnipotenza. Eddai. Io scrivo da cellulare mentre faccio altro, come puoi notare. Sono telegrafica. Non ho bisogno di lenzuolate(che richiedono tempo x scrivere ed elaborarle) e si,confesso di saltarti spesso. Forse chi si deve fare domande sulla necessità di esprimere un pare logorroico su tutto non sono io. Il tempo è denaro. Ora vado che ho da studiare per un esame, e sclerare con i bimbi a casa.
Buone riflessioni.


----------



## stany (12 Marzo 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Premettendo che per il momento l'urgenza è rispettare le consegne confidando nel fatto che siano le più razionali.
> Pero' una considerazione che non sento in giro mi sembra utile farla.
> 
> Siamo tutti d'accordo sul fatto che con più strutture e con più personale la situazione sarebbe molto meno drammatica.
> ...


----------



## stany (12 Marzo 2020)

C'è stato un regime sociale e politico che garantiva quello che stai dicendo; è stato fatto saltare da un papa polacco e da un presidente americano ex attore di Hollywood... E non per il decadimento dell'ideologia, ma per un mero  aspetto economico dovuto all'isolamento internazionale ed ai  finanziamenti ai paesi satelliti controllati.


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Delirio di onnipotenza. Eddai. Io scrivo da cellulare mentre faccio altro, come puoi notare. Sono telegrafica.* Non ho bisogno di lenzuolate(che richiedono tempo x scrivere ed elaborarle) e si,confesso di saltarti spesso.* Forse chi si deve fare domande sulla necessità di esprimere un pare logorroico su tutto non sono io. Il tempo è denaro. Ora vado che ho da studiare per un esame, e sclerare con i bimbi a casa.
> Buone riflessioni.




Vedi perchè mi metti in cattedra e ti senti colpita nel personale? E' il tuo sguardo.  

E' roba tua.


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> guarda che il problema non è il napalm in quel caso, ma* il fatto che non è la democrazia che si esporta.*
> se l'obiettivo delle guerre fosse lo sviluppo democratico, non ci sarebbe nulla di male nell'utilizzo del napalm.
> e no, non è una questione di essere selvaggi, perché dal mio punto di vista gli USA sono meno democratici degli iraniani.
> 
> ...


stiam dicendo la stessa cosa. 

il riferimento era esattamente il grassetto. La buona vecchia scusa di far del bene. 
E il riferimento è al fatto che il selvaggio, o qualunque altra cosa, è l'altro. 

quanto alla dittatura, guarda, ora come ora, se devo rispondere sinceramente, ti risponderei che dipende dalla dittatura.
Mi sto chiedendo cosa sia la dittatura. E da cosa dipenda. 
Se dal dittatore o dalla massa. Probabilmente la risposta è entrambi.
A favore della dittatura ora come ora vedo la chiarezza. 
E l'evitamento del politically correct.
E della forma a sostituzione della sostanza. 

non ho letto polemica.


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nemmeno io ho sbiccchierato, ma chi detiene il potere e l'informazione di massa, avendo le notizie e i supporti di ogni tipo.
> 
> Certo che il problema è la gerarchia, ma in particolare chi gerarchicamente titolato e pagato e con la disponibilità trasversale di informazioni, non ha "preparato"
> 
> ...


A festa finita, io beccherei più di una carriolata di gente a nocchini. 
I gerarchi li lascio a te


----------



## stany (12 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> in tutto c'è sempre da calcolare il danno che ha fatto il grande debito pubblico , è quello che ci ha fermato ricorda il partito del 10 per cento , ricordo che in quegli anni e dico anni 1980 si dava tutto a tutti ricordo che mia moglie in un anno doppiò lo stipendio, e il suo amico costruiva  e faceva soldi , tra i due c'era un filing per le donne  , le solite cose dette e ridette .


sì ma il debito pubblico quando hai la proprietà della banca centrale nazionale non è un problema . Lo diventa se devi chiedere un prestito tra  "   ad una banca privata come la BCE  che prima di accordare un credito pretende un impegno economico tangibile ; la sottoscrizione di un impegno per erogare quel denaro che poi viene venduto sotto forma di titoli di stato dal paese richiedente.
Con la banca Centrale tutto ciò non accadeva parlo della banca d'Italia prima che venisse scorporata dal ministero del tesoro da beniamino Andreatta e da Carlo Azeglio Ciampi.
in queste ore si sente dire che Christine lagarde farà un quantitative easing 1400 miliardi di euro per i paesi che ne faranno richiesta in questa contingenza particolare.Tradotto è un prestito mediato  (iniezione di denaro)  dalle banche che dovrebbero poi metterli nel circuito degli sportelli bancari per i consumatori di ultima istanza : mutui finanziamenti per aziende ,eccetera.... Ma abbiamo visto in questi anni dopo il 2014 che anche Mario Draghi ha fatto questa politica (tardiva rispetto agli Usa) ma non è servita più di tanto in quanto le banche hanno  ripianato le proprie sofferenze non agevolando più di tanto il credito al  consumo con mutui e varie iniziative ,appunto.
Ej oggi fare un mutuo sarebbe ancora più conveniente visto che il costo del denaro è quasi vicino allo zero. Ma se la gente non ha lavoro ,o lo perde ,di questi giorni Ne ho sentite di tutti i colori , in ogni caso non può accedere ad un mutuo o al finanziamento perché ovviamente non ha più le garanzie.


----------



## Irrisoluto (12 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> C'è stato un regime sociale e politico che garantiva quello che stai dicendo; è stato fatto saltare da un papa polacco e da un presidente americano ex attore di Hollywood... E non per il decadimento dell'ideologia, ma per un mero  aspetto economico dovuto all'isolamento internazionale ed ai  finanziamenti ai paesi satelliti controllati.


sì ok, l'accerchiamento, l'isolamento, ecc.
ma no, mi dispiace, l'urss era solo un'organizzazione forse più umana ma non radicalmente diversa del modo di produzione capitalistico.
il funzionamento strutturale era identico a quello dei paesi occidentali.
la differenza era nella redistribuzione e nell'organizzazione, e non nella produzione, come avrebbe dovuto essere in un paese davvero socialista.
per me, è fallita per questo, perché se il modo di produzione rimane capitalistico, anche se si tratta di capitalismo di Stato, il socialismo non poteva e non puo' funzionare.


----------



## Irrisoluto (12 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> evitamento del politically correct.


ah questa è una mia crociata da sempre.
che poi il politicamente corretto coincide con il "sinistramente" corretto.
e finisco per simpatizzare con i reazionari, che hanno una lettura più onesta e realista delle cose


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ah questa è una mia crociata da sempre.
> che poi il politicamente corretto coincide con il "sinistramente" corretto.
> e finisco per simpatizzare con i reazionari, che hanno una lettura più onesta e realista delle cose


Non ho mai amato la politica e neppure i politicanti.

Io simpatizzo con chi ha cose interessanti da dire.
E non me ne frega niente della loro posizione politica.
E' un conflitto, insieme a quello religioso, che ho sciolto intorno ai 25 anni.  

Ho conosciuto gente di destra estremamente interessante e gente di sinistra a cui volentieri avrei dato anfibiate nei denti.
Non ho mai visto l'appartenenza ad un -ismo di un qualunque tipo come definitorio di un qualcosa che riguardasse l'individuo.

A me piace "stà coi pè en tera". Come si dice da me.
Stare coi piedi in terra.
L'altra cosa che dicono i vecchi qui da me è "pane al pane, vino al vino".
Anche questo mi è sempre piaciuto molto.


----------



## stany (12 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Eh sì, in qualche modo le mani bisogna tenerle impegnate.
> Comunque più o meno tutti avevano la passione per le tette esagerate.


E tutte per i bigdick


----------



## stany (12 Marzo 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ecco, questo è il punto.
> Il mio istinto di rivolta è stato quasi del tutto soffocato dal mio stesso cinismo, ma mi è nonostante tutto difficile convivere con la consapevolezza che questa assurdità non sarebbe ineluttabile.
> Questa crisi puo' essere un'occasione per porci le domande giuste, tipo se è normale in una società che avrebbe i mezzi per far fronte a (quasi) tutto, si debba morire di polmonite perché mancano i posti e il personale.
> Cioè io non so se è chiaro.
> ...


Era meglio al tempo degli zar??


----------



## Irrisoluto (12 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non ho mai amato la politica e neppure i politicanti.
> 
> Io simpatizzo con chi ha cose interessanti da dire.
> E non me ne frega niente della loro posizione politica.
> ...


Certo, il "valore" personale (se l'espressione ha un senso) non ha nulla a che vedere con le posizioni politiche.
A me si sposta l'intero sistema nervoso quando percepisco che la politica diventa identità personale.


----------



## Irrisoluto (12 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Era meglio al tempo degli zar??


ma no! 
semplicemente, il socialismo sovietico ha permesso lo sviluppo capitalistico della Russia.
la sua funzione storica è stata quella, oggettivamente.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> A festa finita, io beccherei più di una carriolata di gente a nocchini.
> I gerarchi li lascio a te


Ah ma io avrò poca soddisfazione, al massimo mi sarà concesso di commuovermi, perché loro (poverini) devono prendere delle decisioni difficili (sai?)

Ho già fatto razzia al supermercato di fazzoletti di carta 

Sono previdente


----------



## stany (12 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo.
> 
> Io non mi sento presa in causa personalmente dai tuoi interventi
> Per me sono riflessioni, su cui posso concordare o meno
> ...


tutto molto vero mia zia all'età di 4 anni ha aiutato i genitori a vestire il nonno... Morto in casa. Cosa che oggi qualunque psicologo direbbe essere deteriorante per la psiche del bambino. Mia zia oggi avrebbe 100 anni : vero,  la società 100 anni fa non era quella attuale; la morte non era un tabù, era un fatto scontato come la vita; Oggi abbiamo ventenni che si vantano di essere invincibili ma non in modo eroico, in modo incosciente o meglio inconsapevole. Non hanno visto guerra ,non hanno visto carestia o anche solo tumulti di piazza con esiti letali ,da quando sono nati. E beninteso è molto meglio così.Oggi la morte pare un tabù ,un fenomeno mediatico non più domestico ,come se non appartenesse alla vita. Per inciso mia zia ha vissuto novantasei anni, in pace con tutti,aiutando chi poteva, equilibrata come poche altre persone che ho conosciuto,dedicandosi con umanità ed umiltà  ai sofferenti.
La morte come dici , l'unica cosa che esige è la dignità, quando è possibile; e renderla possibile dipende da noi nei confronti degli altri e di noi stessi.


----------



## stany (12 Marzo 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ma no!
> semplicemente, il socialismo sovietico ha permesso lo sviluppo capitalistico della Russia.
> la sua funzione storica è stata quella, oggettivamente


Beh..chiamarlo capitalistico può essere solo un refuso  quello cinese si , è un capitalismo di stato ,e definire i cinesi comunisti sarebbe un altro refuso.
,


----------



## ologramma (12 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> sì ma il debito pubblico quando hai la proprietà della banca centrale nazionale non è un problema . Lo diventa se devi chiedere un prestito tra  "   ad una banca privata come la BCE  che prima di accordare un credito pretende un impegno economico tangibile ; la sottoscrizione di un impegno per erogare quel denaro che poi viene venduto sotto forma di titoli di stato dal paese richiedente.
> Con la banca Centrale tutto ciò non accadeva parlo della banca d'Italia prima che venisse scorporata dal ministero del tesoro da beniamino Andreatta e da Carlo Azeglio Ciampi.
> in queste ore si sente dire che Christine lagarde farà un quantitative easing 1400 miliardi di euro per i paesi che ne faranno richiesta in questa contingenza particolare.Tradotto è un prestito mediato  (iniezione di denaro)  dalle banche che dovrebbero poi metterli nel circuito degli sportelli bancari per i consumatori di ultima istanza : mutui finanziamenti per aziende ,eccetera.... Ma abbiamo visto in questi anni dopo il 2014 che anche Mario Draghi ha fatto questa politica (tardiva rispetto agli Usa) ma non è servita più di tanto in quanto le banche hanno  ripianato le proprie sofferenze non agevolando più di tanto il credito al  consumo con mutui e varie iniziative ,appunto.
> Ej oggi fare un mutuo sarebbe ancora più conveniente visto che il costo del denaro è quasi vicino allo zero. Ma se la gente non ha lavoro ,o lo perde ,di questi giorni Ne ho sentite di tutti i colori , in ogni caso non può accedere ad un mutuo o al finanziamento perché ovviamente non ha più le garanzie.


siamo in caduta libera chissà che fine faremo


----------



## Irrisoluto (12 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Beh..chiamarlo capitalistico può essere solo un refuso  quello cinese si , è un capitalismo di stato ,e definire i cinesi comunisti sarebbe un altro refuso.
> ,


ehm, no, non è un refuso...
la Russia era un paese contadino sull'orlo del collasso al momento della rivoluzione di ottobre, ed era un'enorme potenza economica industrializzata qualche anno dopo...
capitalismo di Stato per definire il modo di produzione sovietico non è un'invenzione mia, né di qualche fascista, ma la conclusione di molti economisti comunisti


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Marzo 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Premettendo che per il momento l'urgenza è rispettare le consegne confidando nel fatto che siano le più razionali.
> Pero' una considerazione che non sento in giro mi sembra utile farla.
> 
> Siamo tutti d'accordo sul fatto che con più strutture e con più personale la situazione sarebbe molto meno drammatica.
> ...


Non gli è stato impedito. Semplicemente il nostro sistema sociale funziona in ottica transgenerazionale: per costruire una clinica serve una famiglia che faccia da trampolino finanziario alle generazioni successive, per arrivare a poter mantenere di 15 anni una persona agli studi per farlo diventare uno specialista, occorre una famiglia che lo mantenga (perdipiù con una certa agiatezza) fino ai 35 anni di età.
Questo perché nella nostra società non è previsto che qualcuno al di fuori del sangue tuo scommetta su di te. E man mano che la popolazione invecchia, le risorse per investire su chi ha ancora l'età di sognare sono sempre di meno.
Motivo per cui nessuno impedisce un bel nulla a nessuno, solo che la quantità di coraggio necessaria per uscire dalla comfort zone e andare a cercare l'occasione qualcosa di piuttosto raro. La tua analisi è profondamente ingiusta da questo punto di vista. Non esiste un teorema macroeconomico che impedisce alla gente di realizzare i suoi sogni, esiste semmai un sistema educativo che crea senzapalle a catena di montaggio.


----------



## Vera (12 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Eh sì, in qualche modo le mani bisogna tenerle impegnate.
> Comunque più o meno tutti avevano la passione per le tette esagerate.


Più corpo che Cristo


----------



## stany (12 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> la cosa spassosa è che in realtà il coordinamento UE esiste, c'è il commissario alle situazioni di crisi, c'è il commissario alla sanità.  ci sarebbero fondi da sbloccare ed in parte verranno sbloccati, ma solo perchè adesso probabilmente serviranno anche per la Francia.
> 
> ed ancora più divertente vedere molti di quelli che ci criticano per la gestione "poco compassionevole" dei clandestini appoggiare la Grecia, che se le motovedette italiane avessero anche solo pensato di fare quello che GIUSTAMENTE stanno facendo i greci, ci avrebbero spappolato i timpani con il rassisssmo ed il fassssisssmo.
> 
> ...


......"se le motovedette italiane avessero anche solo pensato di fare quello che GIUSTAMENTE stanno facendo i greci"...


Beh...non fa onore a nessuno creare un'onda col battello per capovolgere un gommone con dei bambini ,che poi annegano!
Tanto per restare nel tema del "molti nemici ...."
Come spargere l'iprite su popolazioni inermi ,facendo trecentomila morti ; si chiamano "crimini di guerra".
Come gli stessi greci subirono sempre in quel periodo:
Cit. Wikipedia
Il comando tedesco in Macedonia arrivò a protestare con gli italiani per il ripetersi delle violenze contro i civili. Il capo della polizia di Elassona, Nikolaos Bavaris, scrisse una lettera di denuncia ai comandi italiani e alla Croce rossa internazionale: «Vi vantate di essere il Paese più civile d'Europa, ma crimini come questi sono commessi solo da barbari»; fu internato, torturato, deportato in Italia. 

Italiani brava ggente


----------



## Irrisoluto (12 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non gli è stato impedito. Semplicemente il nostro sistema sociale funziona in ottica transgenerazionale: per costruire una clinica serve una famiglia che faccia da trampolino finanziario alle generazioni successive, per arrivare a poter mantenere di 15 anni una persona agli studi per farlo diventare uno specialista, occorre una famiglia che lo mantenga (perdipiù con una certa agiatezza) fino ai 35 anni di età.
> Questo perché nella nostra società non è previsto che qualcuno al di fuori del sangue tuo scommetta su di te. E man mano che la popolazione invecchia, le risorse per investire su chi ha ancora l'età di sognare sono sempre di meno.
> Motivo per cui nessuno impedisce un bel nulla a nessuno, solo che la quantità di coraggio necessaria per uscire dalla comfort zone e andare a cercare l'occasione qualcosa di piuttosto raro. La tua analisi è profondamente ingiusta da questo punto di vista. Non esiste un teorema macroeconomico che impedisce alla gente di realizzare i suoi sogni, esiste semmai un sistema educativo che crea senzapalle a catena di montaggio.


L'impedimento nel mio discorso non è né fisico, né giuridico, ma economico. 
Un impedimento economico che riconosci anche tu, nel tuo discorso.
Per me la questione di sangue è una conseguenza, non una causa: l'organizzazione economico-politica dovrebbe garantire a tutti la formazione adeguata per svolgere i lavori necessari o utili per la società. 
Non dovrebbe essere delegata alla famiglia. 
E non dovrebbe avere a che vedere con i sogni, con le palle, o altri elementi soggettivi e individuali.
Ma dovrebbe avere a che vedere con la realizzazione dell'individuo e la sua partecipazione alla ricchezza sociale complessiva.
Fare il medico non è un sogno su cui investire, ma una domanda e un'offerta sociale.
Ci hanno detto che l'offerta superava la domanda.
Stiamo scoprendo che non era vero (alcuni lo sapevano già).


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Confondi la rabbia con la tristezza.
> La rabbia l'ho sempre avuta.
> È la stessa che ho tirato fuori quando ho costituito due comitati e in tutte le occasioni in cui mi sono messo in gioco. È la rabbia che se ben innestata nella, popolazione oggi può aiutarci a cambiare.


Non so cosa confondo so che mi deprimi
Spero tu in casa sia diverso


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cmq a me sembra che le cose vadano benone, almeno da me
> 
> Prescrizioni rispettate molto seriamente, oserei dire anticipatamente (non ricordiamo troppo a chi è arrivato secondo con il ruolo e lo stipendio di chi deve arrivare primo, sennò ci rimane male, poverino..)
> 
> ...


Io sono più ottimista di te . Da dopo Pasqua siamo in discesa
Io a maggio devo andare al mare


----------



## stany (12 Marzo 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> L'impedimento nel mio discorso non è né fisico, né giuridico, ma economico.
> Un impedimento economico che riconosci anche tu, nel tuo discorso.
> Per me la questione di sangue è una conseguenza, non una causa: l'organizzazione economico-politica dovrebbe garantire a tutti la formazione adeguata per svolgere i lavori necessari o utili per la società.
> Non dovrebbe essere delegata alla famiglia.
> ...


Eh...ma parli da comunista...
Quel sistema è collassato perché isolato da tutto il mondo; e per aver difeso i confini con immani sforzi economici appunto; e per aver cercato di espanderlo nel resto del pianeta, anche se Trotsky finì col piccone dello zio di Christian de Sica nella testa. Forse se i sovietici avessero seguito la tesi di Trotsky il sistema sarebbe collassato trent'anni prima!
ma finché non arrivò il Papa polacco e  l'attore alla  casa Bianca gli equilibri si ressero.


----------



## stany (12 Marzo 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> sì ok, l'accerchiamento, l'isolamento, ecc.
> ma no, mi dispiace, l'urss era solo un'organizzazione forse più umana ma non radicalmente diversa del modo di produzione capitalistico.
> il funzionamento strutturale era identico a quello dei paesi occidentali.
> la differenza era nella redistribuzione e nell'organizzazione, e non nella produzione, come avrebbe dovuto essere in un paese davvero socialista.
> per me, è fallita per questo, perché se il modo di produzione rimane capitalistico, anche se si tratta di capitalismo di Stato, il socialismo non poteva e non puo' funzionare.


Ha funzionato per settant'anni! Come ...non perfettamente,secondo le ispirazioni ideologiche ; quello era il cosiddetto socialismo reale. 
La produzione è sempre "competitiva"; se questo significhi capitalismo ,come dici ,non credo sia il temine esatto .
Lo stakanovismo era espressione di un efficientismo partecipato dal basso: non dello sfruttamento del capitale o dell'uomo, sull'uomo. Chiaramente in qualunque organizzazione gerarchizzata ,e ancora più in una dittatura ,ci sono dei rischi di aberrazione dovuta ad una insana gestione dei singoli.
Quella che prospetti tu si chiama autogestione; prevede una maturità ed una unità di intenti nonché un equilibrio soggettivo che forse si possono vedere in una comunità di trecento persone. Ma nemmeno  a Damanhur credo sia così!


----------



## stany (12 Marzo 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ehm, no, non è un refuso...
> la Russia era un paese contadino sull'orlo del collasso al momento della rivoluzione di ottobre, ed era un'enorme potenza economica industrializzata qualche anno dopo...
> capitalismo di Stato per definire il modo di produzione sovietico non è un'invenzione mia, né di qualche fascista, ma la conclusione di molti economisti comunisti


Diventò un paese industrializzato non capitalista!
Una realtà latifondista ,in mano al capitale quindi, sviluppata prevalentemente nel settore agricolo ,poco industrializzata ,si può definire capitalistica.
Come anche quella degli zar, lo era , in quanto il capitale terriero e la produzione derivante da esso era detenuto in modo feudale dal vertice attraverso la tassazione ,e la concessione dello sfruttamento terriero a figure che sfruttavano la manodopera umana a livello schiavistico.
Nulla a che vedere con la moderna organizzazione neoliberista del lavoro e della gestione della produzione, eh! Purtuttavia ci stupiamo che vi siano prestatori d'opera che ricevono 4,50 euro lordi l'ora! Oppure che vengano licenziati con un SMS.
È la democrazia , bellezza.


----------



## Lara3 (12 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io sono più ottimista di te . Da dopo Pasqua siamo in discesa
> Io a maggio devo andare al mare


Te lo auguro... anche se non so come saranno i prezzi: più alti per recuperare o più bassi per invogliare.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Te lo auguro... anche se non so come saranno i prezzi: più alti per recuperare o più bassi per invogliare.


Mandata caparra a gennaio non possono cambiare 
Ovviamente la mia era una battuta ma la sostanza c’è


----------



## Marjanna (12 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Gli ospedali sono molto pericolosi in questo momento. Andateci solo se obbligati.


Hai ragione. Era in lista in attesa di chiamata da parecchi mesi, ed è arrivata proprio in questo periodo. 2 peraltro (ma prox annullerò). Ho fatto un esame per controllo del campo visivo. E' una macchina con una sorta di oblò. L'ortottista (senza mascherina ne guanti) quando sono entrata stava pulendo la parte esteriore della macchina, cosa che mi ha momentaneamente tranquillizzato, le ho chiesto se avesse pulito anche la parte interna a questa specie di oblò, e mi ha risposto abbastanza stizzita che per pulire la parte interna ci vuole un tecnico e un prodotto speciale. Ho tentato di spiegarle che non è che volevo trattarla da donne delle pulizie ma vista la situazione in corso... Ha chiuso subito dicendo decida. Ho replicato chiedendo quante persone avessero usato la macchina prima: 5. Le ho detto che rinunciavo. Alchè mi dice che sarei dovuta andare al CUP per annullare spostare. Che voleva dirsi attraversare mezzo ospedale, fare un fila, e prolungare la permanenza in loco di almeno un'ora. Ho fatto l'esame e sono schizzata via.


----------



## stany (12 Marzo 2020)

1


----------



## Skorpio (12 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io sono più ottimista di te . Da dopo Pasqua siamo in discesa
> Io a maggio devo andare al mare


Si sei più ottimista decisamente  

_Io spero di veder la luce dalla galleria per fine giugno, dal "problema virus" intendo

Poi.. fuori dalla galleria ci sarà il resto.. 

Ma insomma una cosa per volta, dai _


----------



## Skorpio (12 Marzo 2020)

Comunque io volevo capire: ma se io dovessi andare a trombare con una prostituta (esigenza fisica imprrescindibile) sulla autocertificazione secondo voi devo mettere il motivo preciso oppure va bene scrivere che è una cosa importante e basta?


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Comunque io volevo capire: ma se io dovessi andare a trombare con una prostituta (esigenza fisica imprrescindibile) sulla autocertificazione secondo voi devo mettere il motivo preciso oppure va bene scrivere che è una cosa importante e basta?


non puoi devi tenere la distanza di un metro, ti danno la multa.
A meno che non dimostri di essere superdotato e riuscire a mantenere la dovuta distanza di sicurezza


----------



## bluestar02 (13 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Comunque io volevo capire: ma se io dovessi andare a trombare con una prostituta (esigenza fisica imprrescindibile) sulla autocertificazione secondo voi devo mettere il motivo preciso oppure va bene scrivere che è una cosa importante e basta?


Il motivo preciso va indicato solo se vai a Viados altrimenti basta motivazione generica.


----------



## stany (13 Marzo 2020)

Coronavirus: 300 militari americani a Wuhan 15 giorni prima dell'epidemia – NSM
					

Il laboratorio di Wuhan è utilizzato anche dall' OMS "organizzazione Mondiale della Sanità




					nonsolomarescialli.it


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è più questione di legge.
> 
> E' questione che non se non si rispettano le regole, la gente muore.
> 
> ...


Gli stupidi fruttano denaro. dalla professione di avvocato a qualunque tipo di franchising, dal sistema dell'università fino all'ultimo amministratore di condominio all'industria dei giocattoli, non mi viene in mente un singolo ambito dell'economia umana in cui la gestione di gente stupida non sia di per sé il motore che fa girare i soldi nel mondo.
E tu adesso vorresti rivendicare uno standard di consapevolezza solo perché altrimenti la gente muore? 
Abbiamo tenuto aperta l'ilva a Taranto,  perché altrimenti la gente sarebbe insorta perché preferisce un figlio col tumore ad un posto di lavoro in acciaieria, e dovremmo fare i precisini perché forse creperebbero un po' di over65? Ma scherziamo? Essù.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Il motivo preciso va indicato solo se vai a Viados altrimenti basta motivazione generica.


_Viados_. Come sei agé.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non puoi devi tenere la distanza di un metro, ti danno la multa.
> A meno che non dimostri di essere superdotato e riuscire a mantenere la dovuta distanza di sicurezza


A pecorina con la mascherina dice che dovrebbe andare bene. 

Dovrebbero fare un decalogo anche per questa roba qui


----------



## Skorpio (13 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Il motivo preciso va indicato solo se vai a Viados altrimenti basta motivazione generica.


Ho visto anche io, grazie. era nelle FAQ del sito del ministero


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> ......"se le motovedette italiane avessero anche solo pensato di fare quello che GIUSTAMENTE stanno facendo i greci"...
> 
> 
> Beh...non fa onore a nessuno creare un'onda col battello per capovolgere un gommone con dei bambini ,che poi annegano!
> ...











						Naufragio della Katër i Radës - Wikipedia
					






					it.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so cosa confondo so che mi deprimi
> Spero tu in casa sia diverso


È un problema tuo deprimerti, probabilmente perché già lo sei di tuo o questa situazione che vivi ti infastidisce. 
In casa ieri abbiamo anche scherzato, anzi. 
C'è un nostro amico vigile che ci sta raccontando cose da morire dal ridere, ma non le condivido, ovviamente. 
C'è il momento in cui è bello dire cazzate, quello in cui essere seri.
Ma non puoi escludere una piuttosto che l'altra dalla tua vita solo perché non riesci a gestirle.
Non è una situazione in cui puoi SOLO poatare meme divertenti o mettere la testa sotto la sabbia.
E come ha detto anche la mia insegnante di canto, e3un momento che può consentire tante tante riflessioni.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> È un problema tuo deprimerti, probabilmente perché già lo sei di tuo o questa situazione che vivi ti infastidisce.
> In casa ieri abbiamo anche scherzato, anzi.
> C'è un nostro amico vigile che ci sta raccontando cose da morire dal ridere, ma non le condivido, ovviamente.
> C'è il momento in cui è bello dire cazzate, quello in cui essere seri.
> ...


Sono contenta che in casa ridi mi fa piacere , ci speravo
Direi che visto che mi conosci sai benissimo che tutto tranne che depressa ma non sono catastrofica e non ho toni catastrofici
Non mi risulta che posto meme divertenti. Parlo di altro, questo si sicuro
Sulla gestione tra me e te quella che non gestisce sei sicuramente tu


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Era in lista in attesa di chiamata da parecchi mesi, ed è arrivata proprio in questo periodo. 2 peraltro (ma prox annullerò). Ho fatto un esame per controllo del campo visivo. E' una macchina con una sorta di oblò. L'ortottista (senza mascherina ne guanti) quando sono entrata stava pulendo la parte esteriore della macchina, cosa che mi ha momentaneamente tranquillizzato, le ho chiesto se avesse pulito anche la parte interna a questa specie di oblò, e mi ha risposto abbastanza stizzita che per pulire la parte interna ci vuole un tecnico e un prodotto speciale. Ho tentato di spiegarle che non è che volevo trattarla da donne delle pulizie ma vista la situazione in corso... Ha chiuso subito dicendo decida. Ho replicato chiedendo quante persone avessero usato la macchina prima: 5. Le ho detto che rinunciavo. Alchè mi dice che sarei dovuta andare al CUP per annullare spostare. Che voleva dirsi attraversare mezzo ospedale, fare un fila, e prolungare la permanenza in loco di almeno un'ora. Ho fatto l'esame e sono schizzata via.


Hai fatto bene.


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sono contenta che in casa ridi mi fa piacere , ci speravo
> Direi che visto che mi conosci sai benissimo che tutto tranne che depressa ma non sono catastrofica e non ho toni catastrofici
> Non mi risulta che posto meme divertenti. Parlo di altro, questo si sicuro
> Sulla gestione tra me e te quella che non gestisce sei sicuramente tu


Boh!
È da settimane che appena dico BEH parte la filippica.
Sarò sicuramente io a non gestire, ma a pelle chi continua a ripetere le stesse cose nello stesso modo non sono io. Infatti non ne parlo neanche più. E non mi sembra di avere mai sbagliato nelle previsioni eh.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Boh!
> È da settimane che appena dico BEH parte la filippica.
> Sarò sicuramente io a non gestire, ma a pelle chi continua a ripetere le stesse cose nello stesso modo non sono io. Infatti non ne parlo neanche più. E non mi sembra di avere mai sbagliato nelle previsioni eh.


Memento mori


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Memento mori


E che palle.
Il prossimo che lo scrive lo sbrano.
Ricordati che DEVI VIVERE!
Questo occorre ricordare.. Uscite da questo loop fatalista pessimista.
Vivete questo momento, combattete, riflettete, arrabbiatevi, siate allegri, malinconici, tristi, felici, godetevi quel che resta e alla fine se la scamperete vedrete che darete finalmente valore a tutto quello che sembrava scontato e avrete guadagnato qualcosa nell'aver perso molto. 
Siate tutto senza escludere niente. 
Non abbiate paura della tristezza. 
Non abbiate angoscia della paura. 
Temete solo la morte perchè nulla potrà restituirvi le emozioni della vita.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E che palle.
> Il prossimo che lo scrive lo sbrano.
> Ricordati che DEVI VIVERE!
> Questo occorre ricordare.. Uscite da questo loop fatalista pessimista.
> ...


Ma era la sintesi dei TUOI interventi.
Io sono felice come una pasqua


----------



## alberto15 (13 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E che palle.
> Il prossimo che lo scrive lo sbrano.
> Ricordati che DEVI VIVERE!
> Questo occorre ricordare.. Uscite da questo loop fatalista pessimista.
> ...


non dirlo a me che l'ho preso, 3 settimane di letto e ora al lavoro


----------



## Lara3 (13 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> non dirlo a me che l'ho preso, 3 settimane di letto e ora al lavoro


Cosa hai preso ?


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma era la sintesi dei TUOI interventi.
> Io sono felice come una pasqua


Allora non hai capito niente dei miei interventi.
Beata te che sei felice.
Non tutti credo lo siano in questo periodo.
Vogliamo parlare anche di chi non lo è o mette tristezza?


----------



## Lostris (13 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cosa hai preso ?


Sono ottocento pagine sul co-vid, vedi tu


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> non dirlo a me che l'ho preso, 3 settimane di letto e ora al lavoro


L'hai avuto?
Una testimonianza diretta!
Noi si lavora un po' a casa un po' in ufficio.


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sono ottocento pagine sul co-vid, vedi tu


Non esagerare. Solo 34.
Il mio tradimento molte, molte di più...


----------



## Lostris (13 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non esagerare. Solo 34.
> Il mio tradimento molte, molte di più...


Si.. hai ragione.
Tendo all’iperbole


----------



## ipazia (13 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> tutto molto vero mia zia all'età di 4 anni ha aiutato i genitori a vestire il nonno... Morto in casa. Cosa che oggi qualunque psicologo direbbe essere deteriorante per la psiche del bambino. Mia zia oggi avrebbe 100 anni : vero,  la società 100 anni fa non era quella attuale; la morte non era un tabù, era un fatto scontato come la vita; Oggi abbiamo ventenni che si vantano di essere invincibili ma non in modo eroico, in modo incosciente o meglio inconsapevole. Non hanno visto guerra ,non hanno visto carestia o anche solo tumulti di piazza con esiti letali ,da quando sono nati. E beninteso è molto meglio così.Oggi la morte pare un tabù ,un fenomeno mediatico non più domestico ,come se non appartenesse alla vita. Per inciso mia zia ha vissuto novantasei anni, in pace con tutti,aiutando chi poteva, equilibrata come poche altre persone che ho conosciuto,dedicandosi con umanità ed umiltà  ai sofferenti.
> La morte come dici , l'unica cosa che esige è la dignità, quando è possibile; e renderla possibile dipende da noi nei confronti degli altri e di noi stessi.


Non tutti gli psicologi. 
Quelli qualunque, hai ragione, sì. Lo dicono.

La mia nonna paterna mi ha insegnato cose sulla natura. Erbe, animali. Silenzi.

E' morta che non avevo ancora compiuto i tre anni.
Ho ricordi vividissimi di lei, di me e lei insieme.
La cucina economica e la frutta cotta.
Il suo lettone, con tre materassi di lana che a saltarci sopra era bellissimo.
Le galline che arrivavano correndo appena lei usciva e le chiamava.
L'asino. Il campo.
Insomma, la mia formazione primaria dell'affetto.

ricordo quando si è ammalata.
ricordo il suo colore.
E ricordo che il suo odore era diverso. Odore di morte.

l'ho sentito parecchie altre volte, a lavoro in particolare, ma non solo.
E' un altro di quegli odori che riconosco con la pancia.

Beh, l'hanno portata in ospedale. Mi hanno vietato - i medici - di andare da lei.
Avevano ragione probabilmente, ma io ero arrabbiata. Facevo i capricci perchè volevo salutarla.
Lo sapevo benissimo che non l'avrei più vista.

Ricordo che le facevo dei disegni, mio padre e mia zia glieli portavano. Era il mio modo di accompagnarla. Di essere con lei.
L'ultimo disegno è finito nella sua bara. Ce l'ho messo io, mi ero arrampicata per entrarci.
Ringrazio mia zia, l'altra, che aveva detto "lasì fa la pitina". (lasciate fare la bambina)
Poi mi hanno tirata fuori dalla bara.

Ho imparato così la morte. Per me la morte è rimanere vicino a chi se ne va.
La dignità del morire.
Il rispetto.
Sopra a tutto il saluto.

Ho continuato ad accompagnare. Mi piace accompagnare alla morte.

La morte è il legame fondamentale con la vita.
Ma siccome si ha paura della vita si evita la morte.

Non parlare della morte serenamente significa niente altro che temere la vita.
E parlarne serenamente è saperla.
Emozionarsi della morte. Piangere. Ridere. Commuoversi.
Avere tenerezza e amorevolezza per la propria caducità.
Combattere. Infuriarsi.

Vivere insomma.
Vivere le emozioni.

Lasciarsi vivere dalle emozioni.

E lasciarsi anche morire nelle emozioni.

La zona confort di cui tanto si parla altro non è che questo.
Stare nel piccolo recinto miope delle emozioni conosciute, per non sperimentare lo squilibrio, la caducità, l'umanità.
Lo schifo e la decomposizione.


----------



## alberto15 (13 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cosa hai preso ?


quella roba di cui parlano dalla mattina alla sera in TV. E secondo me ce l'hanno 10 volte tanto quelli che dicono in TV minimo sono in 100.000


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Si.. hai ragione.
> Tendo all’iperbole


Le iperboli nell' umorismo sono la norma...
È piacevole usarle.


----------



## Lara3 (13 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> quella roba di cui parlano dalla mattina alla sera in TV. E secondo me ce l'hanno 10 volte tanto quelli che dicono in TV minimo sono in 100.000


Benvenuto fra i guariti !
Ma avevi fatto il tampone e sei risultato positivo ?
Anche io penso che i contagiati sono molti di più.


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> quella roba di cui parlano dalla mattina alla sera in TV. E secondo me ce l'hanno 10 volte tanto quelli che dicono in TV minimo sono in 100.000


Lo penso anch'io.


----------



## alberto15 (13 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Benvenuto fra i guariti !
> Ma avevi fatto il tampone e sei risultato positivo ?
> Anche io penso che i contagiati sono molti di più.


Non me lo hanno voluto fare "non rientri nel protocollo" ma poi ho scoperto che almeno 4 persone lo hanno di quelle con cui sono stato a contatto stretto per lavoro


----------



## ipazia (13 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah ma io avrò poca soddisfazione, al massimo mi sarà concesso di commuovermi, perché loro (poverini) devono prendere delle decisioni difficili (sai?)
> 
> Ho già fatto razzia al supermercato di fazzoletti di carta
> 
> Sono previdente


Ma sì, si assisterà al solito balletto sociale. 


Bravo!!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Allora non hai capito niente dei miei interventi.
> Beata te che sei felice.
> Non tutti credo lo siano in questo periodo.
> Vogliamo parlare anche di chi non lo è o mette tristezza?


Lo so bene che c’è chi vive con ansia o addirittura angoscia questo periodo.
La morte è il grande rimosso della cultura attuale.
Non succede una volta che, parlando della morte di qualcuno, non la si giudichi prematura, pure di un novantenne.
In realtà non è che si sia preoccupati per il novantenne, ma per sé. 
Ognuno vuole vedere la vita come infinita o quasi, soprattutto la propria e ogni morte glielo ricorda.
E non è l’empatia di chi si preoccupa per le ingiustizie. 
Ovviamente ci fa soffrire la morte delle persone che amiamo e avremmo voluto averle con noi più a lungo.
Ma credo che questo dolore non dovrebbe diventare rabbia contro un destino crudele. Non esiste crudeltà nel fatto che la vita sia un dono stupendo, anche e forse proprio perché non si sa quando può finire.
Per questo sono felice. Ci sono e mi voglio bene. Quando non ci sarò più, non ci sarò e non soffrirò la mia mancanza. Ne soffriranno un po’ le pochissime persone che mi vogliono bene. Ma poi saranno felici di esserci è di vivere.
Seguiamo le indi azioni in questo periodo per salvaguardare noi e gli altri. Ma nulla ci garantisce di non morire per altro.
Non provo nessuna rabbia.


----------



## bluestar02 (13 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> _Viados_. Come sei agé.


Sono un campione di decadenti raffinatezze


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2020)

Comunque ieri ho saputo che è morto il mio grande capo.
Era molto anziano, ma una lacrima mi è scesa.
Mi mancherà.


----------



## ipazia (13 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> *Gli stupidi fruttano denaro.* dalla professione di avvocato a qualunque tipo di franchising, dal sistema dell'università fino all'ultimo amministratore di condominio all'industria dei giocattoli, non mi viene in mente un singolo ambito dell'economia umana in cui la gestione di gente stupida non sia di per sé il motore che fa girare i soldi nel mondo.
> E tu adesso vorresti rivendicare uno standard di consapevolezza solo perché altrimenti la gente muore?
> *Abbiamo tenuto aperta l'ilva a Taranto,  perché altrimenti la gente sarebbe insorta perché preferisce un figlio col tumore ad un posto di lavoro in acciaieria*, e dovremmo fare i precisini perché forse creperebbero un po' di over65? Ma scherziamo? Essù.


Hai ragione   

Non rivendico. 

Descrivo.
E' la mia parte scavezzacollo e idealista. 
Tiene in equilibrio il resto 


Io vivo già in una casa autonoma, con intorno all'incirca 3kmq di campo e in un luogo a bassa densità di popolazione.


----------



## stany (13 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Naufragio della Katër i Radës - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A maggior ragione...


----------



## stany (13 Marzo 2020)




----------



## stany (13 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non tutti gli psicologi.
> Quelli qualunque, hai ragione, sì. Lo dicono.
> 
> La mia nonna paterna mi ha insegnato cose sulla natura. Erbe, animali. Silenzi.
> ...


Bellissima storia "di altri tempi".


----------



## stany (13 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> quella roba di cui parlano dalla mattina alla sera in TV. E secondo me ce l'hanno 10 volte tanto quelli che dicono in TV minimo sono in 100.000


Per questo eri così incazzato nell'ultimo periodo


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Boh!
> È da settimane che appena dico BEH parte la filippica.
> Sarò sicuramente io a non gestire, ma a pelle chi continua a ripetere le stesse cose nello stesso modo non sono io. Infatti non ne parlo neanche più. E non mi sembra di avere mai sbagliato nelle previsioni eh.


Danny non parte la filippica. Hai un tono, e probabilmente non te ne accorgi, che viene voglia di buttarsi dal balcone, tanto moriremo tutti comunque.
il posto che ho quotato era il pessimismo cosmico fatto a post.
Poi oh magari è una sensazione solo mia ma non mi sembra


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E che palle.
> Il prossimo che lo scrive lo sbrano.
> Ricordati che DEVI VIVERE!
> Questo occorre ricordare.. Uscite da questo loop fatalista* pessimista.*
> ...


Minchia , detto da te 
Vedi che se vuoi una risata la strappi


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sono ottocento pagine sul co-vid, vedi tu


ahahah


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> quella roba di cui parlano dalla mattina alla sera in TV. E secondo me ce l'hanno 10 volte tanto quelli che dicono in TV minimo sono in 100.000


Concordo e a quel punto le percentuali sarebbero diverse sia di guariti che di morti


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> avere il 90% dei morti sopra i 70 anni sta facendo risparmiare ormai decine di milioni di euro all'anno in pensioni all'INPS.


Infatti gongolo. uno stop all'economia crea molti meno problemi di un Paese di vecchi


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Danny non parte la filippica. Hai un tono, e probabilmente non te ne accorgi, che viene voglia di buttarsi dal balcone, tanto moriremo tutti comunque.
> il posto che ho quotato era il pessimismo cosmico fatto a post.
> Poi oh magari è una sensazione solo mia ma non mi sembra


Io preferisco essere realista.
Se lo vedi come pessimismo è una lettura personale. 
Avremo un picco tra aprile e maggio. 
Le perdite economiche al momento non sono quantificabili, ma ci saranno. 
Testimoniarle man mano è prenderne coscienza. 
Ed eventualmente trovare o pretendere soluzioni o osservare l'evoluzione per adattarsi. 
Non dico che ci sarà probabilmente  un 'assalto ai forni', ma che ogni evento che va a incidere profondamente sull'equilibrio di uno stato produce reazioni e quello che stiamo vivendo è probabilmente un evento epocale. 
Io lo trovo interessante da osservare. 
Tragicamente interessante.


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Infatti gongolo. uno stop all'economia crea molti meno problemi di un Paese di vecchi


Sarà ugualmente un paese di vecchi con uno stop all'economia.
Al massimo farà 3 o 4000 morti.


----------



## Darietto (13 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> *Gli *stupidi fruttano denaro. dalla professione di avvocato a qualunque tipo di franchising, dal sistema dell'università fino all'ultimo amministratore di condominio all'industria dei giocattoli, non mi viene in mente un singolo ambito dell'economia umana in cui la gestione di* gente* stupida non sia di per sé il motore che fa girare i soldi nel mondo.
> E tu adesso vorresti rivendicare uno standard di consapevolezza solo perché altrimenti *la gente* muore?
> *Abbiamo tenuto* aperta l'ilva a Taranto,  perché altrimenti *la gente* sarebbe insorta perché preferisce un figlio col tumore ad un posto di lavoro in acciaieria, e *dovremmo* *fare* i precisini perché forse creperebbero un po' di over65? Ma scherziamo? Essù.


L'unica componente di verità in quello che hai scritto è la tua saccenteria, l'egocentrismo, la vanagloria e la forte tendenza sociopatica. La realtà non è come dici, ma un cincinino ino ino diversa. E poi, non eri quello che usava i complottisti per accendere il camino?


----------



## Lara3 (13 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sarà ugualmente un paese di vecchi con uno stop all'economia.
> Al massimo farà 3 o 4000 morti.


Stavolta ti trovo ottimista.
Penso che saranno di più, poi se si aggiungono i decessi collaterali, per interventi ritardati, annullati, tempi di attesa più lunghi...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io preferisco essere realista.
> Se lo vedi come pessimismo è una lettura personale.
> Avremo un picco tra aprile e maggio.
> Le perdite economiche al momento non sono quantificabili, ma ci saranno.
> ...


E continuare a ribadire l’ovvio (crisi economica ecc ecc) ti fa stare meglio? 
abbiamo capito tutti che sarà così d lo diciamo tuti dall’inizio, nel frattempo tentiamo il suicidio o viviamo?


----------



## stany (13 Marzo 2020)

Sorpresi in strada all'alba, si giustificano: "Stiamo cercando droga"
					

Denunciati per violazione del decreto Conte




					www.torinotoday.it


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E continuare a ribadire l’ovvio (crisi economica ecc ecc) ti fa stare meglio?
> abbiamo capito tutti che sarà così d lo diciamo tuti dall’inizio, nel frattempo tentiamo il suicidio o viviamo?


Ma io non cerco di stare meglio. 
Ho al limite voglia di parlare di qualcosa di interessante con qualcuno. 
Che non siano i soliti meme scemi che mi arrivano su tutte le chat. 
Siamo tutti a casa e abbiamo annullato la vita sociale. 
Se pure censuriamo gli argomenti, resta solo Netflix e il monologo interiore e i passi dei Promessi Sposi. 
Anche perché qui per un bel po' di nuovi tradimenti mi sa che non ne vedremo.
Potremmo parlare della Lagrange. 
Delle vendite allo scoperto che ci sono state e della crescita dello spread. 
Oppure di pompini. 
Ancora. 
O di Instagram. 
Ma perdersi l'attualità per me è un peccato. Anche se l'attualità magari non è allegra.


----------



## Lara3 (13 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma io non cerco di stare meglio.
> Ho al limite voglia di parlare di qualcosa di interessante con qualcuno.
> Che non siano i soliti meme scemi che mi arrivano su tutte le chat.
> Siamo tutti a casa e abbiamo annullato la vita sociale.
> ...


E’ vero... anche i tradimenti scarseggiano. 
Vedete perché è utile avere amante vicino casa ?


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Stavolta ti trovo ottimista.
> Penso che saranno di più, poi se si aggiungono i decessi collaterali, per interventi ritardati, annullati, tempi di attesa più lunghi...


Stiamo facendo operazione di contenimento.
Questo limiterà molto i numeri.
Non penso che arriveremo a superare la Cina.


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E’ vero... anche i tradimenti scarseggiano.
> Vedete perché è utile avere amante vicino casa ?


Con i coniugi a casa la vedo dura comunque.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Stavolta ti trovo ottimista.
> Penso che saranno di più, poi se si aggiungono i decessi collaterali, per interventi ritardati, annullati, tempi di attesa più lunghi...


Le pompe funebri brindano... ah no i morti sono solo concentrati nel tempo


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma io non cerco di stare meglio.
> Ho al limite voglia di parlare di qualcosa di interessante con qualcuno.
> Che non siano i soliti meme scemi che mi arrivano su tutte le chat.
> Siamo tutti a casa e abbiamo annullato la vita sociale.
> ...


Ho 10 chat di gruppo e lavoro da casa, quindi chat anche in ufficio
Nessuno parla di contagiati e morti. Andiamo avanti e speriamo passi in fretta. Si parla di altro tutto qui


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le pompe funebri brindano... ah no i morti sono solo concentrati nel tempo


Non possono fare funerali, altro che brindare.


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho 10 chat di gruppo e lavoro da casa, quindi chat anche in ufficio
> Nessuno parla di contagiati e morti. Andiamo avanti e speriamo passi in fretta. Si parla di altro tutto qui


Sulle mie tutti.
Ne ho 8.
E mi scrivono pure in privato.
Ovviamente con toni diversi.
Solo in una un amministratore è intervenuto per stoppare chi parlava, ma con 98 iscritti si rischiava il caos.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non possono fare funerali, altro che brindare.


Il funerale si fa comunque. Mica i morti camminano. Non si fanno le cerimonie.


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il funerale si fa comunque. Mica i morti camminano. Non si fanno le cerimonie.


E certo. Ma il guadagno cala senza cerimonia.


----------



## Irrisoluto (13 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Diventò un paese industrializzato non capitalista!
> Una realtà latifondista ,in mano al capitale quindi, sviluppata prevalentemente nel settore agricolo ,poco industrializzata ,si può definire capitalistica.
> Come anche quella degli zar, lo era , in quanto il capitale terriero e la produzione derivante da esso era detenuto in modo feudale dal vertice attraverso la tassazione ,e la concessione dello sfruttamento terriero a figure che sfruttavano la manodopera umana a livello schiavistico.
> Nulla a che vedere con la moderna organizzazione neoliberista del lavoro e della gestione della produzione, eh! Purtuttavia ci stupiamo che vi siano prestatori d'opera che ricevono 4,50 euro lordi l'ora! Oppure che vengano licenziati con un SMS.
> È la democrazia , bellezza.


E' un discorso ovviamente molto complesso e di certo non si puo' risolvere qui...
Tutto dipende da come si definiscono i termini, da cosa si intende per capitalismo e per democrazia.
Per dirla con una battuta, che pero' racchiude tutto cio' che penso sull'argomento, io credo che la dittatura staliniana fosse una forma di governo più vicina alla democrazia delle attuali democrazie che sono solo _forme _democratiche che sorreggono dittature di classe.
Cio' non toglie che dal punto di vista economico, l'urss si reggeva su un'organizzazione sociale del capitale. Puoi chiamarlo socialismo reale, ma resta il fatto che non è socialismo 

Poi per concludere come dico sempre: sia quel che sia, le libertà, dittatura e stili di vita, dubito che le masse russe degli anni novanta abbiano goduto di una fantomatica ritrovata libertà.
La libertà democratica non è un concetto astratto, né puo' ridursi alla libertà di una parte di popolazione di bere cocacola, ma la possibilità di ciascuno di realizzarsi.
E mi fermo qui perché non ho voglia di scannarmi su questioni di questo tipo su un forum di corna (ormai anche di corona )))


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2020)

Tra corna e corona effettivamente la differenza sta tutta in una vocale.
Le soluzioni per arrestare la diffusione sono sempre le stesse.
Stare in casa.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E’ vero... anche i tradimenti scarseggiano.
> Vedete perché è utile avere amante vicino casa ?


Nello stesso palazzo sarebbe ancora meglio, non c'è nemmeno bisogno della autocertificazione


----------



## stany (13 Marzo 2020)

_Condivido quasi tutto!
ill discorso è lungo ed articolato , controverso e contraddittorio, se si vuole anche solo cercare di capire la dinamica ed il contesto che portò Stalin al potere. 
Comunque quella società espresse uno che come Krusciov fu un detrattore di Stalin, ma soprattutto era figlio di contadini. La figura di Krusciov comunque fu, nella seconda guerra mondiale ,un esempio per il regime e non solo un irrituale e rustico capo di stato che nel 1960 sbatté la scarpa sul tavolo in una sessione dell'ONU.
Al proposito se ne trae un breve profilo nel bellissimo film "Il nemico alle porte", che parla della  cruciale battaglia di Stalingrado,in cui viene descritto non come un bonario burocrate di partito, ma nelle vesti di un temutissimo generale fiduciario proprio di Stalin. 
Tra l'altro dovremmo sempre ricordare che se non ci fu il quarto Reich in Europa lo si dovette proprio all'unione sovietica che, con 17 milioni di morti militari e 4 di civili permise di sconfiggere ed archiviare l'ideologia nazista che si stava espandendo in tutto il pianeta._


----------



## oriente70 (13 Marzo 2020)

Anche i miti si adeguano


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sulle mie tutti.
> Ne ho 8.
> E mi scrivono pure in privato.
> Ovviamente con toni diversi.
> Solo in una un amministratore è intervenuto per stoppare chi parlava, ma con 98 iscritti si rischiava il caos.


Non avevo grandi dubbi
Sarà che eviterei di partecipare mettendo in silenzioso


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E certo. Ma il guadagno cala senza cerimonia.


Per le pompe funebri no


----------



## Lara3 (13 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le pompe funebri brindano... ah no i morti sono solo concentrati nel tempo


Io spero che non chiederanno anche loro aiuti allo stato per l’emergenza COVID e mancati guadagni


----------



## perplesso (13 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sarà ugualmente un paese di vecchi con uno stop all'economia.
> Al massimo farà 3 o 4000 morti.


4mila morti over 70 vuol dire spannometricamente ben oltre i 100 milioni l'anno di pensioni in meno, tanta pressione sanitaria geriatrica in meno, svariate case rimesse sul mercato, etc....che resteremo un paese di vecchi è scontato, stiamo entrando nel decennio in cui i nati negli anni '60 del XX secolo diventeranno ufficialmente tutti pensionati.

però non fate venire in mente all'UE che una pandemia ogni 4-5 anni rimetterebbe in sesto i conti INPS


----------



## Irrisoluto (13 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> 4mila morti over 70 vuol dire spannometricamente ben oltre i 100 milioni l'anno di pensioni in meno, tanta pressione sanitaria geriatrica in meno, svariate case rimesse sul mercato, etc....che resteremo un paese di vecchi è scontato, stiamo entrando nel decennio in cui i nati negli anni '60 del XX secolo diventeranno ufficialmente tutti pensionati.
> 
> però non fate venire in mente all'UE che una pandemia ogni 4-5 anni rimetterebbe in sesto i conti INPS


non so se era questo che volevi dire, pero' questa riflessione è un'utilissima risposta a chi crede che questa crisi provochi danni economici.
a livello individuale, per alcuni, senza dubbio li crea.
ma nel computo di un'economia a livello nazionale, potrebbe essere un fattore di rilancio, soprattutto per un paese come l'Italia


----------



## perplesso (13 Marzo 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> non so se era questo che volevi dire, pero' questa riflessione è un'utilissima risposta a chi crede che questa crisi provochi danni economici.
> a livello individuale, per alcuni, senza dubbio li crea.
> ma nel computo di un'economia a livello nazionale, potrebbe essere un fattore di rilancio, soprattutto per un paese come l'Italia


è un fattore di sollievo per i conti pubblici.   stiamo parlando di pensionati quasi tutti interamente retributivi, con reversibilità e tutto il resto.  intendo quelli che stanno morendo adesso.

l'economia reale di un paese turistico ed industriale come l'Italia rischia un collasso da cui è difficile ora dire quando ci si potrebbe riprendere.  non è solo un problema di alcuni individui.

il fattore di rilancio dato dall'estinzione di alcune generazioni viene sterilizzato dal fatto che siamo in calo demografico costante da anni


----------



## perplesso (13 Marzo 2020)

Stop all'export di mascherine: la Germania "soffoca" l'Italia
					

Altro che solidarietà europea. Dal governo tedesco è già attivo lo stop all'esportazione. L'Italia è sempre più sola




					www.ilgiornale.it


----------



## bluestar02 (13 Marzo 2020)

Il lavoro è fermo. Passo le giornate con V.H. e so di amarla alla follia. Mi sembra di vivere una atmosfera da Decameron. Io leggo moltissimo oltre a fare molto sesso. La mia futura moglie si allena. Adesso fa le flessioni con zaino tattico da 30 Kg sulle spalle. Io mangio Nutella e la supporto psicologicamente.


----------



## bluestar02 (13 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Stop all'export di mascherine: la Germania "soffoca" l'Italia
> 
> 
> Altro che solidarietà europea. Dal governo tedesco è già attivo lo stop all'esportazione. L'Italia è sempre più sola
> ...


Eh ma noi siamo brutti e razzisti.
Il nazista che è in me sta prepotentemente uscendo...


----------



## Irrisoluto (13 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> è un fattore di sollievo per i conti pubblici.   stiamo parlando di pensionati quasi tutti interamente retributivi, con reversibilità e tutto il resto.  intendo quelli che stanno morendo adesso.
> 
> l'economia reale di un paese turistico ed industriale come l'Italia rischia un collasso da cui è difficile ora dire quando ci si potrebbe riprendere.  non è solo un problema di alcuni individui.
> 
> il fattore di rilancio dato dall'estinzione di alcune generazioni viene sterilizzato dal fatto che siamo in calo demografico costante da anni


boh, le previsioni in questi casi sono spesso fallaci


----------



## stany (13 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Il lavoro è fermo. Passo le giornate con V.H. e so di amarla alla follia. Mi sembra di vivere una atmosfera da Decameron. Io leggo moltissimo oltre a fare molto sesso. La mia futura moglie si allena. Adesso fa le flessioni con zaino tattico da 30 Kg sulle spalle. Io mangio Nutella e la supporto psicologicamente.


Supporto psicologicamente????
Ma questa specie di Rambo ha bisogno del supporto psicologico .... E quando dovesse andare in guerra che fa?


----------



## bluestar02 (13 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Supporto psicologicamente????
> Ma questa specie di Rambo ha bisogno del supporto psicologico .... E quando dovesse andare in guerra che fa?


Beh quando è andata ha avuto 2 menzioni d'onore


----------



## stany (13 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Beh quando è andata ha avuto 2 menzioni d'onore


Ah...era una battuta ,per dire che ti strafoghi di Nutella nell'intento di darle un supporto psicologico.


----------



## bluestar02 (13 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ah...era una battuta ,per dire che ti strafoghi di Nutella nell'intento di darle unView attachment 9063 supporto psicologico.


Esatto. Adesso ci divanizziamo e ci guardiamo un film. Poi alle 5 tè con pasticcini.


----------



## stany (13 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Esatto. Adesso ci divanizziamo e ci guardiamo un film. Poi alle 5 tè con pasticcini.


Bravi ,la vita da pensionati


----------



## bluestar02 (13 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Bravi ,la vita da pensionati


Inizierò a fare i solitari x previenire l' Alzheimer


----------



## stany (13 Marzo 2020)

Sono al parco da quasi due ore ; c'è sempre gente che balla che salta con la bici, gioca a calcio ...mai visto polizia girare. L'atro giorno cerano due moto con i carabinieri.
Ho l'autocertificazione in cui dico che la prima area cani a me vicina è qui.


----------



## ologramma (13 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sono al parco da quasi due ore ; c'è sempre gente che balla che salta con la bici, gioca a calcio ...mai visto polizia girare. L'atro giorno cerano due moto con i carabinieri.
> Ho l'autocertificazione in cui dico che la prima area cani a me vicina è qui.View attachment 9065


bellino il parco tienilo stretto il cane se no quando lo ritrovi


----------



## bluestar02 (13 Marzo 2020)

Domani chiudono i parchi. Così hanno detto su Canale 5


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sarà ugualmente un paese di vecchi con uno stop all'economia.
> Al massimo farà 3 o 4000 morti.


Pandemia. Se non trovano la cura si ammaleranno tutti. E magari ci svuota pure le carceri. Ma non come un indulto.


----------



## bluestar02 (13 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Pandemia. Se non trovano la cura si ammaleranno tutti. E magari ci svuota pure le carceri. Ma non come un indulto.


U're right


----------



## stany (13 Marzo 2020)

Passata 5 minuti fa auto dei vigili adesso tre poliziotti motociclisti stanno fermando dei ragazzi che si stanno alterando pure, p stavano giocando a pallone....Mi sa che non danno proprio per niente retta alla polizia...
Arrivato un'auto pattuglia della polizia... Ma si può rispondere male alla polizia?
Altri gruppetti poco distanti continuano imperterriti a giocare a palla,ecc....mah!


----------



## stany (13 Marzo 2020)

2


ologramma ha detto:


> bellino il parco tienilo stretto il cane se no quando lo ritrovi


La slego solo nell'area recintata , preposta come area cani.del resto per legge Tutti O cani devono stare al guinzaglio anche se trovi Pitbull sciolti . Quella è la parte del parco meno verde (non riesco a postare la foto) l'ho presa su internet.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> L'unica componente di verità in quello che hai scritto è la tua saccenteria, l'egocentrismo, la vanagloria e la forte tendenza sociopatica. La realtà non è come dici, ma un cincinino ino ino diversa. E poi, non eri quello che usava i complottisti per accendere il camino?


Povero coglione  
La mia gloria non sarà molta, ma è tutt'altro che vana.
E se vedessi più in là delle fette di prosciutto che tieni sugli occhi ti basterebbe entrare dentro un qualsiasi McDonald's per vedere come sia pieno di genitori che portano i figli in un posto dove tutto il marketing è orientato a far fare ai pargoli i capricci così i genitori li comprano quello che vogliono. Idioti da spremere, appunto.
Io con i complottisti ci accendo il camino perché sono più stupidi di quelli che credono in Dio, e che sostituiscono l'intelligenza con la Fede. se devo credere ad una bugia, tra la copia è l'originale è sempre meglio l'originale. I complottisti come te, che non essendo in grado di argomentare nemmeno, quando ti trovi in difficoltà te la prendi con l'interlocutore,  sono combustibile o al massimo cibo, nient'altro.


----------



## stany (13 Marzo 2020)

Ecco... andata via polizia, tutto come prima
In Cina sarebbe così? 
Questa è la democrazia. Non riesco a postare altrimenti vedreste in campionario di saltimbanchi, ballerini, giocolieri,basket,calcio,freestyle in bici....
Chissa quanti nonni verranno infettati oggi 
.


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Passata 5 minuti fa auto dei vigili adesso tre poliziotti motociclisti stanno fermando dei ragazzi che si stanno alterando pure, p stavano giocando a pallone....Mi sa che non danno proprio per niente retta alla polizia...
> Arrivato un'auto pattuglia della polizia... Ma si può rispondere male alla polizia?
> Altri gruppetti poco distanti continuano imperterriti a giocare a palla,ecc....mah!


Una bella denuncia e se la smazzeranno a vita.
C'è il mio amico vigile che orgasma in queste situazioni con i furbi che in realtà sono solo coglioni.


----------



## Darietto (13 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Povero coglione
> La mia gloria non sarà molta, ma è tutt'altro che vana.
> E se vedessi più in là delle fette di prosciutto che tieni sugli occhi ti basterebbe entrare dentro un qualsiasi McDonald's per vedere come sia pieno di genitori che portano i figli in un posto dove tutto il marketing è orientato a far fare ai pargoli i capricci così i genitori li comprano quello che vogliono. Idioti da spremere, appunto.
> Io con i complottisti ci accendo il camino perché sono più stupidi di quelli che credono in Dio, e che sostituiscono l'intelligenza con la Fede. se devo credere ad una bugia, tra la copia è l'originale è sempre meglio l'originale. I complottisti come te, che non essendo in grado di argomentare nemmeno, quando ti trovi in difficoltà te la prendi con l'interlocutore,  sono combustibile o al massimo cibo, nient'altro.


Madonna santa come sei scontato e ripetitivo. La difficoltà è rimanere sveglio quando leggo i tuoi post


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ecco... andata via polizia, tutto come prima
> In Cina sarebbe così?
> Questa è la democrazia. Non riesco a postare altrimenti vedreste in campionario di saltimbanchi, ballerini, giocolieri,basket,calcio,freestyle in bici....
> Chissa quanti nonni verranno infettati oggi
> .


Nonni?
Anche i ragazzi si infettano.
Amen.


----------



## bluestar02 (13 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Passata 5 minuti fa auto dei vigili adesso tre poliziotti motociclisti stanno fermando dei ragazzi che si stanno alterando pure, p stavano giocando a pallone....Mi sa che non danno proprio per niente retta alla polizia...
> Arrivato un'auto pattuglia della polizia... Ma si può rispondere male alla polizia?
> Altri gruppetti poco distanti continuano imperterriti a giocare a palla,ecc....mah!


In questi casi servirebbe la legge marziale. L'unica cosa che funziona contro imbecillità


----------



## disincantata (13 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il funerale si fa comunque. Mica i morti camminano. Non si fanno le cerimonie.


Si ma economicisimo.  Non  hai neppure il tempo di scegliere tu la bara, ne i parenti di mandare fiori. Tutto velocemente e direttamente al cimitero senza passare dalla Chiesa,ed anche li pagavi. Per non parlare di chi ha tutto il resto della famiglia bloccato.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Madonna santa come sei scontato e ripetitivo. La difficoltà è rimanere sveglio quando leggo i tuoi post


E allora dormi. Tanto la differenza non la nota nessuno, nemmeno tua moglie.


----------



## bluestar02 (13 Marzo 2020)

Stasera invece di guardare film facciamo sesso non c'è molto altro da fare


----------



## Lostris (13 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Stasera invece di guardare film facciamo sesso non c'è molto altro da fare


gne gne gne




 l’invidia che brutta bestia


----------



## bluestar02 (13 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> gne gne gne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Stasera invece di guardare film facciamo sesso non c'è molto altro da fare


Non avete Netflix?
ahi ahi ahi.

Va beh, ti tocca ripiegare sul sesso.


----------



## stany (13 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> In questi casi servirebbe la legge marziale. L'unica cosa che funziona contro imbecillità


Il bello è che poi sono tornati subito lì! 
Forse anche solo in Francia li avrebbero dispersi con la forza; ma erano in sei e gli altri almeno sessanta....la polizia non fa mai bella figura a caricare la folla ; ma in questo caso la denuncia penale è prevista.


----------



## stany (13 Marzo 2020)

disincantata ha detto:


> Si ma economicisimo.  Non  hai neppure il tempo di scegliere tu la bara, ne i parenti di mandare fiori. Tutto velocemente e direttamente al cimitero senza passare dalla Chiesa,ed anche li pagavi. Per non parlare di chi ha tutto il resto della famiglia bloccato.


Col satellite hanno visto delle fosse comuni in Iran. Altro che funerale!


----------



## stany (13 Marzo 2020)

Questa è vera ! 
Successo oggi: arrivo dal parco e mia moglie sta ridendo come una pazza; senti questa mi fa: la prof. d'inglese ha chiesto ai genitori se sia possibile  usare Skype creando piccoli gruppi di studenti che interagiscano in diretta con lei; nel mentre riceve la chiamata di una mamma e così glielo anticipa ,prima di inoltrare la richiesta nella chat di WhatsApp. Dall'altra parte sente che il marito  dice: a casa nostra non viene proprio nessuno!  Vabbè avrà fatto una battuta...
Dopo un'ora , divulgata la notizia nella chat di W.A. a cui sono iscritto anch'io,  raccolte le varie opinioni, mi salta all'occhio quella della mamma di prima : "Ma se non si può stare insieme e uscire come si fa??"
Giuro!


----------



## Martes (14 Marzo 2020)

Qui da me lepri e caprioli si sono appropriati delle strade e chi non è malato respira molto meglio.
È bello ed inquietante al tempo stesso


----------



## stany (14 Marzo 2020)

*



*


----------



## stany (14 Marzo 2020)

Sono cose che si sanno (almeno io) da quarant'anni. Però ricordiamocele!


----------



## ologramma (14 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ecco... andata via polizia, tutto come prima
> In Cina sarebbe così?
> Questa è la democrazia. Non riesco a postare altrimenti vedreste in campionario di saltimbanchi, ballerini, giocolieri,basket,calcio,freestyle in bici....
> Chissa quanti nonni verranno infettati oggi
> .


ecco perchè io non esco che so co....ne?
Anche se so che da noi , intendo paese, ci sono file solo ai supermercati ma scaglionate secondo l'uscite , c'è il vigilante.
Ho il congelatore strapieno quindi scorte  per un mese che dico anche due o forse più, la mia signora  ha ancora l'abitudine di quando si lavorava e le scorte dovevano durare , solo pane e latte


----------



## stany (14 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> ecco perchè io non esco che so co....ne?
> Anche se so che da noi , intendo paese, ci sono file solo ai supermercati ma scaglionate secondo l'uscite , c'è il vigilante.
> Ho il congelatore strapieno quindi scorte  per un mese che dico anche due o forse più, la mia signora  ha ancora l'abitudine di quando si lavorava e le scorte dovevano durare , solo pane e latte


Io ogni due giorni faccio la spesa, tassativamente con mascherina,da qualche giorno. Comunque come sai ho la fortuna di stare in una città con molto verde, e stare chiusi in casa H24 per me non esiste! Ho la scusa del cane per stare fuori un paio d'ore al giorno almeno.
Olii essenziali nebulizzati (vaporizzati)  in casa di limone e timo ,che son quasi peggio del fumo di sigaretta col quale si mischiano (sigh!) , fermenti lattici tutti i giorni, magnesio,Omega-3 in pillole,estratto di aloe Vera...e poi non ricordo altro....
Comunque Paolo Fox dice che il segno che andrà per la maggiore quest'anno, è quello della croce!


----------



## stany (14 Marzo 2020)

Mio figlio ,scrive questo...


Oggi ho visto in ordine:
- Cirio che passava a controllare la distanza dei banchi a
  Porta Pila contagiando tutti (o forse no perché in realtà  
  ha già l'antidotoh).
- Vigili con le mascherine che giocavano a Twister tra le  
  X sul pavimento, messe per distanziare le persone di un 
  metro l'una dall'altra.
- Gente alle macchinette che nel frattempo parlava delle 
  serie tv che si stava guardando e delle sottomarche di 
  cartaigienica che s'è dovuta accontentare di comprare
  perché quelle "buone" erano finite. (Discutendo su
  quelle che pulivano meglio o raschiando di più)

Poi ho aperto gli occhi, ho visto il gatto che rompeva già per mangiare che manco un vibratore a 9 velocità fa più fusa, allora ho capito che era tutto un sognoh.


----------



## danny (14 Marzo 2020)

Ho apprezzato molto l'inno nazionale, le mestolate, gli applausi, tutto sul balcone.
A quando prendere il sole nudi, sempre sul balcone?
Anche qualche orgetta, così, tanto per passare il tempo. Sono stufo di vedere solo gente che piscia il cane.
Ma che vescica hanno sti cani, tra l'altro?


----------



## stany (14 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ho apprezzato molto l'inno nazionale, le mestolate, gli applausi, tutto sul balcone.
> A quando prendere il sole nudi, sempre sul balcone?
> Anche qualche orgetta, così, tanto per passare il tempo. Sono stufo di vedere solo gente che piscia il cane.
> Ma che vescica hanno sti cani, tra l'altro?
> View attachment 9073


La.mia tiene anche 14 ore! Volendo, ma normalmente le dodici ore sono la norma.la porto più fuori adesso di prima


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Stasera invece di guardare film facciamo sesso non c'è molto altro da fare


con una per volta che palle


----------



## stany (14 Marzo 2020)

I lati positivi del coronavirus 

È riuscito a smascherare tantissimi analfabeti funzionali

Ha fatto crollare i furti nelle case

È riuscito a risolvere il problema del traffico in molte città italiane

Ha rafforzato le strutture sanitarie del paese

È riuscito a far diminuire lo smog

Ha avverato il sogno dei comunisti, l'Italia è tutta zona rossa

È riuscito a far aumentare l'amor di patria da destra a sinistra

È riuscito ad accontentare la Lega, la Lombardia ha avuto dei confini invalicabili

È riuscito a far chiudere i porti come voleva la Lega, anzi di più anche aeroporti e interporti

È riuscito a incutere paura negli italiani, dai tempi dell'inquisizione non si avevano certe paure

È riuscito a far temere l'Italia nel mondo

Ha abbassato il tasso di tradimenti tra le coppie italiane

Ha invertito il flusso migratorio dal nord al sud

È riuscito a cancellare ogni liturgia in chiesa, era da quasi duemila anni che non accadeva

Ha fatto capire che con 3.500 Puffi ci sono nazioni messe peggio di noi in materia di imbecillità

È riuscito a far crollare un mito, anche al sud se presi alla sprovvista hanno i frigoriferi vuoti in casa

Forse... ma lo vedremo, sarà riuscito ad aumentare la natalità in Italia.                             Cit Fortunato Centonze


----------



## danny (14 Marzo 2020)

Avete un'idea di quando finirà e tutto tornerà come prima?
VI siete fatti un'idea o vi importa sega?
Io porto su, quando torno dall'ufficio, i lettini sdraio per il balcone.
Faremo naturismo via Skype quest'estate.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Avete un'idea di quando finirà e tutto tornerà come prima?
> VI siete fatti un'idea o vi importa sega?
> Io porto su, quando torno dall'ufficio, i lettini sdraio per il balcone.
> Faremo naturismo via Skype quest'estate.


Io penso che per Pasqua siamo In miglioramento . Il picco sarà prima


----------



## stany (14 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Avete un'idea di quando finirà e tutto tornerà come prima?
> VI siete fatti un'idea o vi importa sega?
> Io porto su, quando torno dall'ufficio, i lettini sdraio per il balcone.
> Faremo naturismo via Skype quest'estate.


Non lo sanno nemmeno gli scienziati; non sanno neanche se mutando ,questo virus, tra un anno potrà nuovamente ripresentarsi ancora più letalmente di adesso.


----------



## bluestar02 (14 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> con una per volta che palle


Di necessità virtù


----------



## danny (14 Marzo 2020)

Io penso che il Lombardia avremo il picco verso metà aprile, mentre in resto d'Italia lo vedrà verso metà maggio.
Cominceranno a riaprire qualcosa a livello nazionale gradualmente verso giugno.
La normalità forse verso settembre.
So che i traghetti per la Corsica estivi stanno preparando un protocollo di richieste mediche per potersi imbarcare ad agosto
In Europa sono in ritardo di una ventina di giorni. Ci trasciniamo anche i loro ritardi.
Se Francia o Germania saranno nella merda a luglio addio comunque stagione turistica.
Il mio amico vigile ligure mi dice che se continua lo scazzo non finiamo neppure a settembre.
Forse è per questo che li massacra tutti quelli che becca senza pass. Mi fa morire con i suoi messaggi.
Il giustiziere.


----------



## danny (14 Marzo 2020)

Però qui vedo che danno il picco al 18 marzo. Vedremo.
Sarebbe una splendida notizia.
Ci troveremmo fuori verso maggio.








						Coronavirus: il governo stima 92mila contagi, il picco il 18 marzo
					

Oltre 360mila in quarantena. Questa la previsione ufficiale sulla diffusione del virus fatta dal Governo che si legge nella relazione tecnica del terzo decreto sull’emergenza atteso in consiglio dei ministri




					www.ilsole24ore.com


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Avete un'idea di quando finirà e tutto tornerà come prima?
> VI siete fatti un'idea o vi importa sega?
> Io porto su, quando torno dall'ufficio, i lettini sdraio per il balcone.
> Faremo naturismo via Skype quest'estate.


Io sto bene per ora, al netto del fatto che non si scopa. Poi si vede.


----------



## stany (14 Marzo 2020)

Come volevasi dimostrare....noi dobbiamo chiedere in ginocchio, gli altri fanno che cazzo vogliono!










						La Germania sfodera un bazooka da 550 miliardi - MilanoFinanza.it
					

Il ministro della Finanze Scholz annuncia prestiti per aiutare le imprese tedesche ad affronare la crisi del coronavirus. Von der Leyen (Commissione Ue): pronti a sospendere le regole del Patto di Stabilità. Per l'economista Modi all'Italia servirebbe un salvataggio da 500-700 miliardi di euro




					www.milanofinanza.it


----------



## patroclo (14 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare....noi dobbiamo chiedere in ginocchio, gli altri fanno che cazzo vogliono!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...ma forse negli ultimi anni hanno speso un cicinin meglio di noi i loro soldi, non ci siamo messi il cappio e ad ogni finanziaria ce lo stringiamo un pochino, il primo che passa ci mette un attimo a dare una spintarella allo sgabello.

I crucchi hanno le loro responsabilità ma sono nulla a confronto di quello che sappiamo farci da soli


----------



## Skorpio (14 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La normalità forse verso settembre.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2020)

Ricordate solo beni di prima necessità


----------



## stany (14 Marzo 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> ...ma forse negli ultimi anni hanno speso un cicinin meglio di noi i loro soldi, non ci siamo messi il cappio e ad ogni finanziaria ce lo stringiamo un pochino, il primo che passa ci mette un attimo a dare una spintarella allo sgabello.
> 
> I crucchi hanno le loro responsabilità ma sono nulla a confronto di quello che sappiamo farci da soli


Allora non capisci i fatti!
Quelli non chiedono, quelli fanno dal nulla il denaro con una banca di stato ! O quantomeno hanno minacciato seriamente di farlo! Ed Ursula tre minuti dopo ha dichiarato che verranno tolti tutti i vincoli ; forse perché "siamo paesani" ? 
Noi preghiamo per prendere A PRESTITO 30 miliardi,quelli ne vogliono 700! E se lo fanno in casa .
Per quanto riguarda la politica del rigore ,non sai che le banche tedesche erano fallite e le hanno ripristinate prima che chiudessero il rubinetto da Bruxelles? Noi invece abbiamo il bail-in che spalma sui prestatori obbligazionisti le sofferenze bancarie.
Senza contare l'etica delle loro industrie di auto diesel che sono state sanzionate in usa per la truffa delle immissioni taroccate.


----------



## danny (14 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ricordate solo beni di prima necessità


Ma tu hai  la fissa ultimamente...


----------



## stany (14 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Allora non capisci i fatti!
> Quelli non chiedono, quelli fanno dal nulla il denaro con una banca di stato ! O quantomeno hanno minacciato seriamente di farlo! Ed Ursula tre minuti dopo ha dichiarato che verranno tolti tutti i vincoli ; forse perché "siamo paesani" ?
> 
> Noi preghiamo per prendere A PRESTITO 30 miliardi,quelli ne vogliono 700 (altre fonti parlano di 500/600) ! E se lo fanno in casa come farebbe uno stato che possa controllare la banca nazionale emittente .
> ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma tu hai  la fissa ultimamente...


di cosa?


----------



## Darietto (15 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E allora dormi. Tanto la differenza non la nota nessuno, nemmeno tua moglie.


in questo periodo di crisi e futuro incerto, perché non proviamo ad essere amici?


----------



## stany (15 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> in questo periodo di crisi e futuro incerto, perché non proviamo ad essere amici?


Del resto fate il bagno assieme


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> in questo periodo di crisi e futuro incerto, perché non proviamo ad essere amici?


 io gli amici me li scelgo. così come i giocattoli. normalmente saresti inutile anche come giocattolo ma sono per l'appunto tempi di crisi e futuro incerto.


----------



## stany (15 Marzo 2020)

Non se ne parla più, ma domani dovrebbe essere approvata la ratifica del MES nei parlamenti nazionali ,
Questo potrebbe significare, in questo momento in cui necessitiamo di forti aiuti economici ,l'ipoteca dei beni nazionali dati in garanzia al Fondo "salvastati" appunto.  Non ricordiamo più la Grecia che fine fece? 
Non se ne parla più nei canali ufficiali dell'informazione.


----------



## patroclo (15 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Allora non capisci i fatti!
> Quelli non chiedono, quelli fanno dal nulla il denaro con una banca di stato ! O quantomeno hanno minacciato seriamente di farlo! Ed Ursula tre minuti dopo ha dichiarato che verranno tolti tutti i vincoli ; forse perché "siamo paesani" ?
> Noi preghiamo per prendere A PRESTITO 30 miliardi,quelli ne vogliono 700! E se lo fanno in casa .
> Per quanto riguarda la politica del rigore ,non sai che le banche tedesche erano fallite e le hanno ripristinate prima che chiudessero il rubinetto da Bruxelles? Noi invece abbiamo il bail-in che spalma sui prestatori obbligazionisti le sofferenze bancarie.
> Senza contare l'etica delle loro industrie di auto diesel che sono state sanzionate in usa per la truffa delle immissioni taroccate.


so solo che non siamo mai stato un paese "virtuoso" e adesso (diciamo di più del solito) siamo nella merda. Dare la colpa della nostra ottusità ai tedeschi è facile.
Loro hanno altre colpe, nessuno le nega


----------



## stany (15 Marzo 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> so solo che non siamo mai stato un paese "virtuoso" e adesso (diciamo di più del solito) siamo nella merda. Dare la colpa della nostra ottusità ai tedeschi è facile.
> Loro hanno altre colpe, nessuno le nega


Ma che dici!
Perfino Andreotti aveva capito il rischio dell'unificazione , tant'è che aveva detto : mi piace talmente tanto la Germania che e meglio averne due!
L'unificazione costò a noi miliardi per integrare i due regimi. Le loro banche le hanno salvate coi fondi europei, noi siamo arrivati dopo da buoni paria d'Europa e ci hanno costretti  a clausole di solvibilità basate sui risparmiatori nostrani.
C'entra niente la "responsabilità" storica : sono passati ottant'anni! Guardiamo come si comportano oggi.
Mi stupisce che lo stesso Bagnai ieri sommessamente abbia espresso un parere del tutto neutro sul "prestito" risibile di trenta miliardi elemosinati dal nostro governo alla troika.  Non ho sentito nessuno, dico nessuno nei TG o nei talk parlare del prestito di 600/700 (che poi vedremo se sarà in prestito) che "pretende" la Merkel.
Evidentemente siamo sotto scacco e, fin quando i crucchi non attingeranno , a noi no sarà concesso altrettanto.
E domani si ratifica il mes che è un'altra corda  al collo dell'Italia: ha una potenzialità di circa 750 miliardi, e non bastano per tutti evidentemente. Cosa succederà? Che lagarde dovrà fare un q.e. (acquisto dei titoli pubblici degli stati ,in pratica immettendo liquidità nelle banche ) come fece draghi per tre anni o quattro, ma con cifre immensamente superiori. 
Ma poi ci sono altri casi come quello di Arnoult, che ci fa capire come  funzionino
 le commistioni tra poteri, finanzieri, faccendieri. Poi parliamo di Putin e degli oligarchi russi: guardassimo in casa nostra (Europa!?) Che è meglio.
Ci fottono con la nostra approvazione, senza nemmeno usare il burro.









						Due siti Usa criticano la Bce per avere finanziato l'acquisto di Tiffany e reso ancora più ricco l'uomo più ricco di Francia  - ItaliaOggi.it
					

Ecco una notizia che ho letto e riletto fino a convincermi che sono fatti come questo che portano acqua al mulino degli euroscettici. Titolo di un...




					www.italiaoggi.it


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Del resto fate il bagno assieme


Questa è la migliore del giorno.


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2020)

Qualcuno ha notizie di un file dei sintomatici che pare stia girando in Lombardia?


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha notizie di un file dei sintomatici che pare stia girando in Lombardia?


no


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2020)

informatevi, se potete.


----------



## Lostris (15 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha notizie di un file dei sintomatici che pare stia girando in Lombardia?


Che file?


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Che file?


siccome, parlando altrove, ho scoperto che ci sono un tot di persone che hanno sviluppato una polmonite che ha tutte le caratteristiche del cv, ma che non sono segnalate, nè tamponate nè ricoverate perchè non sono in sofferenza respiratoria tale da dover essere intubate nè ricoverate, i cui casi però sarebbero inseriti in un file dei sintomatici che starebbe girando tra asl e medici per opera di monitoraggio.


volevo sapere in quanti ne hanno sentito parlare


----------



## Lostris (15 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> siccome, parlando altrove, ho scoperto che ci sono un tot di persone che hanno sviluppato una polmonite che ha tutte le caratteristiche del cv, ma che non sono segnalate, nè tamponate nè ricoverate perchè non sono in sofferenza respiratoria tale da dover essere intubate nè ricoverate, i cui casi però sarebbero inseriti in un file dei sintomatici che starebbe girando tra asl e medici per opera di monitoraggio.
> 
> 
> volevo sapere in quanti ne hanno sentito parlare


Non credo sia possibile un conteggio realistico.
I casi sommersi sono troppi.

Poi se si stia cercando di tenere traccia rispetto alle segnalazioni non so, a me non è giunta voce.


----------



## ologramma (15 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Non se ne parla più, ma domani dovrebbe essere approvata la ratifica del MES nei parlamenti nazionali ,
> Questo potrebbe significare, in questo momento in cui necessitiamo di forti aiuti economici ,l'ipoteca dei beni nazionali dati in garanzia al Fondo "salvastati" appunto.  Non ricordiamo più la Grecia che fine fece?
> Non se ne parla più nei canali ufficiali dell'informazione.


speriamo che lo bloccano  comunque tolto il periodo buio e tremendo di adesso  mi dici cosa cazzo hanno fatto gli altri politici che hanno governato prima di questi?
Il buco anzi la voragine del bilancio non è che ce la siamo inventata adesso , per cui ora tutti a pontificare blocchiamo  che se non non saremo più padroni delle nostre cose , come se già non lo siamo , ogni anno spendiamo una marea di interessi  solo Prodino riusci a diminuirlo di un po ma poi è salito sempre , vedi quello che ci ritroviamo con la sanità regionale tutti sperperoni ma solo per far crescere la sanità privata , io sto vicino a Roma e vi potrei elencare tutte le strutture nate dove dietro c'erano i politici o prestanomi che anche ora comandano sia di qua che di là con il bene placido ok dei palazzinari di tutta italia vedete gli scandali sui giornali , poco è? ......... sono anche loro asserviti al potere del magna magna.
Dice il proverbio tirare troppo la corda alla fine si spezza  e tutti giù con il culo per terra.
Votateli ancora, ogni giorno ne prendono qualcuno che specula o si fa i cazzi propri.
So incazzato forse si capisce


----------



## ologramma (15 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non credo sia possibile un conteggio realistico.
> I casi sommersi sono troppi.
> 
> Poi se si stia cercando di tenere traccia rispetto alle segnalazioni non so, a me non è giunta voce.


dopo le bisbocce che vi siete fatti l'altra settimana che vi potevate aspettare, comunque anche noi del centro e del sud non ci  siamo comportati meglio ma di casi non ne avevamo tanti  , poi bisogna vedere  come si svilupperà con quelli rientrati nelle zone di provenienza


----------



## Lostris (15 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> dopo le bisbocce che vi siete fatti l'altra settimana che vi potevate aspettare, comunque anche noi del centro e del sud non ci  siamo comportati meglio ma di casi non ne avevamo tanti  , poi bisogna vedere  come si svilupperà con quelli rientrati nelle zone di provenienza


le bisbocce?


----------



## ologramma (15 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> le bisbocce?


dalla tv si vedevano folle sulle piste da sci , gente nel parco come se fosse state in estate a prendere il sole , tutti andati alle seconde case mare e montagne scusa anche sui laghi da voi ce ne sono tanti. In televisione hanno fatto vedere anche i ragazzi  alla movida del ponte milvio  quindi tutti siamo (io no stavo a casa so anziano) colpevoli di non aver eseguito i comandi, poi dicendo che i giovani si ammalano di meno sai che gli fregava


----------



## Lara3 (15 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Spostiamoci qua, dedicando il thread soltanto a questa situazione che coinvolge ormai tutti.
> Come lo state vivendo?
> Cosa ha cambiato e temete cambierà nella vostra vita?
> Interessante sarebbe anche conoscere le conseguenze su chi è interessato dai provvedimenti e non può lavorare o di chi teme per la propria salute o per quella dei propri cari.
> ...


Non ho paura per me, ma la vedo lunga. Bisogna essere pazienti e molto responsabili


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non ho paura per me, ma la vedo lunga. Bisogna essere pazienti e molto responsabili


Sarà lunga perché purtroppo se noi raggiungeremo il picco tra due/tre settimane, il resto d'Italia giungerà con due settimane di ritardo, per non parlare dell'Europa, che ha adottato anche diverse strategie in merito, che possono risultare conflittuali con le nostre.
Probabilmente verso maggio potrebbe esserci una ripresa parziale delle attività da noi al nord, ma  arrivare a poter dire di avere una situazione normalizzata nel mondo e in Europa è impossibile. Anche la Cina è per esempio resta ancora blindata dopo due mesi. Questo avrà delle conseguenze attualmente imprevedibili sul nostro stile di vita.
Anche un'operazione banale come quella di prendere un traghetto la prossima estate per la Corsica potrebbe risultare difficoltosa.


----------



## ologramma (15 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sarà lunga perché purtroppo se noi raggiungeremo il picco tra due/tre settimane, il resto d'Italia giungerà con due settimane di ritardo, per non parlare dell'Europa, che ha adottato anche diverse strategie in merito, che possono risultare conflittuali con le nostre.
> Probabilmente verso maggio potrebbe esserci una ripresa parziale delle attività da noi al nord, ma  arrivare a poter dire di avere una situazione normalizzata nel mondo e in Europa è impossibile. Anche la Cina è per esempio resta ancora blindata dopo due mesi. Questo avrà delle conseguenze attualmente imprevedibili sul nostro stile di vita.
> Anche un'operazione banale come quella di prendere un traghetto la prossima estate per la Corsica potrebbe risultare difficoltosa.


mi hanno girato un messaggio in cui la voce di una dottoressa afferma che il picco su da voi si avrà in mezzo alla settimana  spero proprio che non sia una bufala , poi per il ritorno ci penseremo ora accontentiamoci di tenere sotto controllo questo , speriamo che non colpisca Milano in un modo massiccio  e siete un milione mi sembra , pensa roma e dintorni ne facciamo 4 di milioni  dicono che hanno aperto un nuovo ospedale per il coranavirus  ma sarebbe una goccia nel mare quindi il problema che si paventerebbe sarebbe drammatico , da rimanere a casa tappati con lo schoch


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi hanno girato un messaggio in cui la voce di una dottoressa afferma che il picco su da voi si avrà in mezzo alla settimana  spero proprio che non sia una bufala , poi per il ritorno ci penseremo ora accontentiamoci di tenere sotto controllo questo , speriamo che non colpisca Milano in un modo massiccio  e siete un milione mi sembra , pensa roma e dintorni ne facciamo 4 di milioni  dicono che hanno aperto un nuovo ospedale per il coranavirus  ma sarebbe una goccia nel mare quindi il problema che si paventerebbe sarebbe drammatico , da rimanere a casa tappati con lo schoch


Temo che il problema nelle prossime settimane non sarà tanto a Milano quanto nel resto d'Italia.
10 gg fa avevo pubblicato qui e sul mio Fb alcune curve logistiche sulla crescita del virus, ma all'epoca la regione di diffusione era circoscritta.
Se fosse per assurdo rimasta limitata alla Lombardia penso che per metà aprile avremmo potuto vedere la luce.
Oggi ti posso dire che il numero delle variabili è tale che non è possibile fare previsioni di alcun tipo.
È un po' come col meteo, ormai.
Le misure di contenimento comunque stanno funzionando.
Ci sono meno contagiati rispetto alla curva ideale della diffusione di un virus che avevo condiviso o pubblicato.
Quella che potremmo vedere negli UK, una spina nel fianco per tutta Europa.


----------



## Lara3 (15 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sarà lunga perché purtroppo se noi raggiungeremo il picco tra due/tre settimane, il resto d'Italia giungerà con due settimane di ritardo, per non parlare dell'Europa, che ha adottato anche diverse strategie in merito, che possono risultare conflittuali con le nostre.
> Probabilmente verso maggio potrebbe esserci una ripresa parziale delle attività da noi al nord, ma  arrivare a poter dire di avere una situazione normalizzata nel mondo e in Europa è impossibile. Anche la Cina è per esempio resta ancora blindata dopo due mesi. Questo avrà delle conseguenze attualmente imprevedibili sul nostro stile di vita.
> Anche un'operazione banale come quella di prendere un traghetto la prossima estate per la Corsica potrebbe risultare difficoltosa.


Negli altri paesi europei si è arrivata alla stessa soluzione: chiusura scuole ed esercizi pubblici, appello di stare in casa. Il risultato è lo stesso: strade deserte, gente in casa. Ma non c’è stato bisogno di un decreto.


----------



## stany (15 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> siccome, parlando altrove, ho scoperto che ci sono un tot di persone che hanno sviluppato una polmonite che ha tutte le caratteristiche del cv, ma che non sono segnalate, nè tamponate nè ricoverate perchè non sono in sofferenza respiratoria tale da dover essere intubate nè ricoverate, i cui casi però sarebbero inseriti in un file dei sintomatici che starebbe girando tra asl e medici per opera di monitoraggio.
> 
> 
> volevo sapere in quanti ne hanno sentito parlare


Questi che dici ,son  soggetti sani con eccessiva risposta immunologica del proprio metabolismo, o gente relativamente sana ,senza patologie collaterali ,che il virus aggredisce forse inizialmente senza grandi sintomi. Ma poi il tutto degenera repentinamente. Ci sono sicuramente casi del genere ,di persone relativamente giovani, in giro.
Per farti un esempio ,come gia ho scritto qui,la seconda volta che ebbi la polmonite me la diagnosticai da solo; ero dal medico alle 11 con dei sintomi leggeri , che già conoscevo,lui mi disse : guarda che non c'è niente , dopo avermi visitato per bene. Io replicai che ero sicuro ; forse sarà in fase di manifestazione, ma per ora non c'è niente mi disse lui.  Morale, all'una di notte dovetti correre al p.s. per polmonite conclamata.
Per quella batterica con l'antibiotico giusto si risolve, quella virale pure essendo meno letale è di difficile cura in quanto come si sa l'antibiotico non serve .
(I virus sono animaletti più piccoli dei batteri).


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Questi che dici ,son  soggetti sani con eccessiva risposta immunologica del proprio metabolismo, o gente relativamente sana ,senza patologie collaterali ,che il virus aggredisce forse inizialmente senza grandi sintomi. Ma poi il tutto degenera repentinamente. Ci sono sicuramente casi del genere ,di persone relativamente giovani, in giro.
> Per farti un esempio ,come gia ho scritto qui,la seconda volta che ebbi la polmonite me la diagnosticai da solo; ero dal medico alle 11 con dei sintomi leggeri , che già conoscevo,lui mi disse : guarda che non c'è niente , dopo avermi visitato per bene. Io replicai che ero sicuro ; forse sarà in fase di manifestazione, ma per ora non c'è niente mi disse lui.  Morale, all'una di notte dovetti correre al p.s. per polmonite conclamata.
> Per quella batterica con l'antibiotico giusto si risolve, quella virale pure essendo meno letale è di difficile cura in quanto come si sa l'antibiotico non serve .
> (I virus sono animaletti più piccoli dei batteri).


sto parlando di persone con i sintomi tipici della polmonite che non essendo stati tamponati, non rientrano nelle casistiche.


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2020)

I DUE "STILI" STRATEGICI DI GESTIONE DELL'EPIDEMIA A CONFRONTO (Di Roberto Buffagni).

Propongo una ipotesi in merito ai diversi stili strategici di gestione dell’epidemia adottati in Europa e altrove. Sottolineo che si tratta di una pura ipotesi, perché per sostanziarla ci vogliono competenze e informazioni statistiche, epidemiologiche, economiche che non possiedo e non si improvvisano. Sono benvenute le critiche e le obiezioni anche radicali.

L’ipotesi è la seguente: lo stile strategico di gestione dell’epidemia rispecchia fedelmente l’etica e il modo di intendere interesse nazionale e priorità politiche degli Stati 
2. Si contrasta il contagio contenendolo il più possibile con provvedimenti emergenziali di isolamento della popolazione (modello cinese, italiano, sudcoreano).

Chi sceglie il modello 1 fa un calcolo costi/benefici, e sceglie consapevolmente di sacrificare una quota della propria popolazione. Questa quota è più o meno ampia a seconda delle capacità di risposta del servizio sanitario nazionale, in particolare del numero di posti disponibili in terapia intensiva. A quanto riesco a capire, infatti, il Coronavirus presenta le seguenti caratteristiche: alta contagiosità, percentuale limitata di esiti fatali (diretti o per complicanze), ma percentuale relativamente alta (intorno al 10%, mi pare) di malati che abbisognano di cure nei reparti di terapia intensiva. Se così stanno le cose, in caso di contagio massiccio della popolazione – in Germania, ad esempio, Angela Merkel prevede un 60-70% di contagiati – nessun servizio sanitario nazionale sarà in grado di prestare le cure necessarie a tutta la percentuale di malati da ricoverarsi in T.I., una quota dei quali viene così condannata a morte in anticipo. La quota di pre-condannati a morte sarà più o meno ampia a seconda delle capacità del sistema sanitario, della composizione demografica della popolazione (rischiano di più i vecchi), e di altri fattori imprevedibili quali eventuali mutazioni del virus.

La ratio di questa decisione sembra la seguente:

1. L’adozione del modello 2 (contenimento dell’infezione) ha costi economici devastanti
2. La quota di popolazione che viene pre-condannata a morte è in larga misura composta di persone anziane e/o già malate, e pertanto la sua scomparsa non soltanto non compromette la funzionalità del sistema economico ma semmai la favorisce, alleviando i costi del sistema pensionistico e dell’assistenza sanitaria e sociale nel medio periodo, per di più innescando un processo economicamente espansivo grazie alle eredità che, come già avvenuto nelle grandi epidemie del passato, accresceranno liquidità e patrimonio di giovani con più alta propensione al consumo e all’investimento rispetto ai loro maggiori.
3. Soprattutto, la scelta del modello 1 accresce la potenza economico-politica relativa dei paesi che lo adottano rispetto ai loro concorrenti che adottano il modello 2, e devono scontare il danno economico devastante che comporta. Approfittando delle difficoltà dei loro concorrenti 2, le imprese dei paesi 1 potranno rapidamente sostituirsi ad essi, conquistando significative quote di mercato e imponendo loro, nel medio periodo, la propria egemonia economica e politica.

Naturalmente, per l’adozione del modello 1 sono indispensabili due requisiti: un centro direzionale politico statale coerentemente e tradizionalmente orientato su una accezione particolarmente radicale e spietata dell’interesse nazionale (tipici i casi britannico e tedesco); una forte disciplina sociale (ecco perché l’adozione del modello 1 da parte della Francia sarà problematica, e probabilmente si assisterà a una riconversione della scelta strategica verso il modello 2).

L’adozione del modello 1, insomma, corrisponde a uno stile strategico squisitamente bellico. La scelta di sacrificare consapevolmente una parte della popolazione economicamente e politicamente poco utile a vantaggio della potenza che può sviluppare il sistema economico-politico, in soldoni la scelta di liberarsi dalla zavorra per combattere più efficacemente, è infatti una tipica scelta necessitata in tempo di guerra, quando è normale perché indispensabile, ad esempio, privilegiare cure mediche e rifornimenti alimentari dei combattenti su cura e vitto di tutti gli altri, donne, vecchi e bambini compresi, nei soli limiti imposti dalla tenuta del morale della popolazione, che è altrettanto indispensabile sostenere.

Gli Stati che adottano il modello 1, dunque, non agiscono come se i loro concorrenti fossero avversari, ma come se fossero nemici, e come se la competizione economica fosse una vera e propria guerra, che si differenzia dalla guerra guerreggiata per il solo fatto che non scendono in campo gli eserciti. La condotta di questo tipo di guerra, proprio perché è una guerra coperta, sarà particolarmente dura e spietata, perché non vi ha luogo alcuno né il diritto bellico, né l’onore militare che ad esempio vieta il maltrattamento o peggio l’uccisione di prigionieri e civili, l’impiego di armi di distruzione di massa, etc. Per concludere, la scelta del modello 1 privilegia, nella valutazione strategica, la finestra di opportunità immediata (conquistare con un’azione rapida e violenta un vantaggio strategico sul nemico) sulla finestra di opportunità strategica di medio-lungo periodo (rinsaldare la coesione nazionale, diminuire la dipendenza e vulnerabilità della propria economia dalle altrui


----------



## stany (15 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> speriamo che lo bloccano  comunque tolto il periodo buio e tremendo di adesso  mi dici cosa cazzo hanno fatto gli altri politici che hanno governato prima di questi?
> Il buco anzi la voragine del bilancio non è che ce la siamo inventata adesso , per cui ora tutti a pontificare blocchiamo  che se non non saremo più padroni delle nostre cose , come se già non lo siamo , ogni anno spendiamo una marea di interessi  solo Prodino riusci a diminuirlo di un po ma poi è salito sempre , vedi quello che ci ritroviamo con la sanigionale tutti sperperoni ma solo per far crescere la sanità privata , io sto vicino a Roma e vi potrei elencare tutte le strutture nate dove dietro c'erano i politici o prestanomi che anche ora comandano sia di qua che di là con il bene placido ok dei palazzinari di tutta italia vedete gli scandali sui giornali , poco è? ......... sono anche loro asserviti al potere del magna magna.
> Dice il proverbio tirare troppo la corda alla fine si spezza  e tutti giù con il culo per terra.
> Votateli ancora, ogni giorno ne prendono qualcuno che specula o si fa i cazzi propri.
> So incazzato forse si capisce


Vero, solo di "interessi" sul debito che abbiamo sui titoli di stato ci sono 80miliardi all'anno d restituire agli investitori.
Per il debito creato in passato non sarebbe stato un problema come lo è  oggi, in quanto allora si poteva fare la svalutazione competitiva e mettere in circolo liquidità e credito attraverso la banca d'Italia ed il tesoro. L'inpdap è fallita per questo, ed accorpandola all'INPS produce l'effetto di fare fallire pure questa.
Il Giappone ,ed il Belgio hanno un debito pubblico proporzionalmente più elevato del nostro eppure non sono falliti. Come sta facendo l'Italia adesso.
Il bello di stare in un'Europa accomunata solo da una valuta "straniera"


----------



## Lara3 (15 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> I DUE "STILI" STRATEGICI DI GESTIONE DELL'EPIDEMIA A CONFRONTO (Di Roberto Buffagni).
> 
> Propongo una ipotesi in merito ai diversi stili strategici di gestione dell’epidemia adottati in Europa e altrove. Sottolineo che si tratta di una pura ipotesi, perché per sostanziarla ci vogliono competenze e informazioni statistiche, epidemiologiche, economiche che non possiedo e non si improvvisano. Sono benvenute le critiche e le obiezioni anche radicali.
> 
> ...


Quali paesi hanno adottato il modello 1?


----------



## stany (15 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> sto parlando di persone con i sintomi tipici della polmonite che non essendo stati tamponati, non rientrano nelle casistiche.


Si ma i  sintomi, fidati che non durano una settimana, parlo della polmonite; si va in difficoltà respiratoria! Se parli di sintomi contigui e tipici di una polmonite forse hai ragione , in quanto non sempre c'è febbre sopra i 38 ,oppure raffreddore ,tosse ecc Però chi ha "anche" la  "polmonite" ,non è che sia asintomatico in modo indefinito: prima o poi ,e parlo di giorni, finisce in rianimazione!
Confidare sul caldo estivo per avere un alleato contro il virus secondo me è una pia illusione ; ma non sono uno scienziato.
Per mia esperienza ,la polmonite l'ho avuta nei mesi estivi.....(ma quelli erano batteri,e non virus).


----------



## stany (15 Marzo 2020)

_Considerando sempre che, comunque, anche in epoca di antibiotici, qualcuno ogni tanto di polmonite batterica muore ancora._


----------



## stany (15 Marzo 2020)

Allora ... Gira un audio che dice che a Milano hanno iniziato a disinfestare le strade in quanto parrebbe che il virus sopravviva 24 ore sull'asfalto.Come facevano in Cina.
Addirittura consiglia di lasciare le scarpe sul pianerottolo. E c'è chi l'ha sempre fatto eh!
Si dice anche che non viene divulgato in TV per non creare panico.


----------



## Lara3 (15 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> _Considerando sempre che, comunque, anche in epoca di antibiotici, qualcuno ogni tanto di polmonite batterica muore ancora._


Si, ma nel caso di batteri resistenti agli antibiotici.


----------



## Lara3 (15 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Spostiamoci qua, dedicando il thread soltanto a questa situazione che coinvolge ormai tutti.
> Come lo state vivendo?
> Cosa ha cambiato e temete cambierà nella vostra vita?
> Interessante sarebbe anche conoscere le conseguenze su chi è interessato dai provvedimenti e non può lavorare o di chi teme per la propria salute o per quella dei propri cari.
> ...


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quali paesi hanno adottato il modello 1?


L'UK, in teoria, ma ho dei dubbi che proseguano a lungo.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Allora ... Gira un audio che dice che a Milano hanno iniziato a disinfestare le strade in quanto parrebbe che il virus sopravviva 24 ore sull'asfalto.Come facevano in Cina.
> Addirittura consiglia di lasciare le scarpe sul pianerottolo. E c'è chi l'ha sempre fatto eh!
> Si dice anche che non viene divulgato in TV per non creare panico.


Walter Ricciardi (OMS) dice che bisogna lasciare fuori di casa scarpe e vestiti. L'ha detto in TV.


----------



## stany (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Walter Ricciardi (OMS) dice che bisogna lasciare fuori di casa scarpe e vestiti. L'ha detto in TV.
> View attachment 9081


Ah..ah.. vero,pure i vestiti andrebbero decontaminanti.. questa deve essere la fidanzata di bluestar che gira col visore notturno dopo aver messo gli abiti nella capsula a luce ultravioletta


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Allora ... Gira un audio che dice che a Milano hanno iniziato a disinfestare le strade in quanto parrebbe che il virus sopravviva 24 ore sull'asfalto.Come facevano in Cina.
> Addirittura consiglia di lasciare le scarpe sul pianerottolo. E c'è chi l'ha sempre fatto eh!
> Si dice anche che non viene divulgato in TV per non creare panico.


sicuramente una parte di verità c'è.
L'altra parte è che continuano ad andarsene in giro perché non sanno cosa fare.
Se divulghi questa notizia sottobanco si crea quello stato di agitazione che diminuisce i passeggiatori.
Comunque è vero ,medici ed infermieri si cambiano in toto


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sicuramente una parte di verità c'è.
> L'altra parte è che continuano ad andarsene in giro perché non sanno cosa fare.
> Se divulghi questa notizia sottobanco si crea quello stato di agitazione che diminuisce i passeggiatori.
> Comunque è vero ,medici ed infermieri si cambiano in toto


E malgrado questo si ammalano ugualmente, perché lavorano in ambienti contaminati.


----------



## Darietto (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> I DUE "STILI" STRATEGICI DI GESTIONE DELL'EPIDEMIA A CONFRONTO (Di Roberto Buffagni).
> 
> Propongo una ipotesi in merito ai diversi stili strategici di gestione dell’epidemia adottati in Europa e altrove. Sottolineo che si tratta di una pura ipotesi, perché per sostanziarla ci vogliono competenze e informazioni statistiche, epidemiologiche, economiche che non possiedo e non si improvvisano. Sono benvenute le critiche e le obiezioni anche radicali.
> 
> ...


In parte hai ragione, ma non è proprio come sacrificare i soldati in guerra. In questo caso le persone a rischio possono scegliere, e chi sbaglia paga. E comunque chi adotta il sistema 1 ha di fatto una maggiore capacità di risposta del servizio sanitario. Ed è un dato molto importante, che insieme alla forte disciplina sociale può portare, a conti fatti,  a minori perdite umane.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> In parte hai ragione, ma non è proprio come sacrificare i soldati in guerra. In questo caso le persone a rischio possono scegliere, e chi sbaglia paga. E comunque chi adotta il sistema 1 ha di fatto una maggiore capacità di risposta del servizio sanitario. Ed è un dato molto importante, che insieme alla forte disciplina sociale può portare, a conti fatti,  a minori perdite umane.


Questo è vero.
L'autore del pezzo ha dato un'interpretazione, ma ovviamente parziale.


----------



## Darietto (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è vero.
> L'autore del pezzo ha dato un'interpretazione, ma ovviamente parziale.


Alla fine dei giochi, sarebbe curioso classificare le perdite (nord europee) per etnia. Come sono curioso di vedere come affronteranno la "quarantena" quelli del sud Italia. Mi aspetto rappresaglie e disordini.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Alla fine dei giochi, sarebbe curioso classificare le perdite (nord europee) in base a l'etnia. Come sono curioso di vedere come affronteranno la "quarantena" quelli del sud Italia. Mi aspetto rappresaglie e disordini.


Probabile.
Per ora noi italiani siamo comunque in testa come vittime in percentuale.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Allora ... Gira un audio che dice che a Milano hanno iniziato a disinfestare le strade in quanto parrebbe che il virus sopravviva 24 ore sull'asfalto.Come facevano in Cina.
> Addirittura consiglia di lasciare le scarpe sul pianerottolo. E c'è chi l'ha sempre fatto eh!
> Si dice anche che non viene divulgato in TV per non creare panico.


E siamo sempre lì col conto

Sarà una fake news oppure no? 
Se non hai gli strumenti cognitivi per valutare, come fai a proteggerti e proteggere gli altri? 

Le fonti ufficiali e le indicazioni ufficiali non dicono questo


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E siamo sempre lì col conto
> 
> Sarà una fake news oppure no?
> Se non hai gli strumenti cognitivi per valutare, come fai a proteggerti e proteggere gli altri?
> ...


Io resto dell’idea che dovrebbero smettere di fare elenco contagiati e morti tutti i giotni
I sintomi ormai si conoscono. Basta


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E siamo sempre lì col conto
> 
> Sarà una fake news oppure no?
> Se non hai gli strumenti cognitivi per valutare, come fai a proteggerti e proteggere gli altri?
> ...


L'OMS lo dice, se hai ascoltato l'intervista di Ricciardi.
Però ovviamente in via ufficiale ti dicono solo che le mani possono propagare il virus. 
Tu da quello ragioni e verifichi se si tratta di fake news o no. 
Non si può dire tutto. Ci sono tante persone che devono continuare a lavorare, mica vuoi che si caghino sotto?


----------



## bluestar02 (16 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io resto dell’idea che dovrebbero smettere di fare elenco contagiati e morti tutti i giotni
> I sintomi ormai si conoscono. Basta


Sarebbe opportuno farlo quando scende il conto


----------



## Skorpio (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> L'OMS lo dice, se hai ascoltato l'intervista di Ricciardi.
> Però ovviamente in via ufficiale ti dicono solo che le mani possono propagare il virus.
> Tu da quello ragioni e verifichi se si tratta di fake news o no.
> Non si può dire tutto. Ci sono tante persone che devono continuare a lavorare, mica vuoi che si caghino sotto?


Vorrei che fossero messe in condizioni di proteggersi adeguatamente più che altro

Ma se è un po' come quelle fie che ti dicono di no, ma ci devi arrivare da solo che è un si, allora va bene


----------



## ologramma (16 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Vero, solo di "interessi" sul debito che abbiamo sui titoli di stato ci sono 80miliardi all'anno d restituire agli investitori.
> Per il debito creato in passato non sarebbe stato un problema come lo è  oggi, in quanto allora si poteva fare la svalutazione competitiva e mettere in circolo liquidità e credito attraverso la banca d'Italia ed il tesoro. L'inpdap è fallita per questo, ed accorpandola all'INPS produce l'effetto di fare fallire pure questa.
> Il Giappone ,ed il Belgio hanno un debito pubblico proporzionalmente più elevato del nostro eppure non sono falliti. Come sta facendo l'Italia adesso.
> Il bello di stare in un'Europa accomunata solo da una valuta "straniera"


Vedi che mi dai ragione , ricordi quando il paraculo per non dire drograto di coca il signor Agnelli andava e portava lla nuova macchina da far vedere al presidente della republica per fargli capire che la svalutazione della lira , se ricordo male di un trenta per cento , favoriva  la vendita perchè non eravamo già competitiva nei mercati esteri ma anche con quello  non le vedeva le macchinine solo era il primo della nostra nazione  per non dire gli altri benefit che ha preso  tutto con il bene placido di sinistra , centro e destra.
Noi del debito una parte l'europa ce l'ha fatto ricomprare  come lo hanno fatto comperare alla Grecia  ma quella parte è in mano alle banche  ma quella poca quota lo hanno preso all'estero che con la loro vendita o acquisti ce la fanno pagare salato , vedi cosa sta succedendo stamattina in borsa cadiamo e non è bastata la manovra americana anzi penso ci danneggi perchè la loro moneta  e il bene di rifugio  poi quando anche loro avranno i nostri problemi non so che fine faremo .
Come dice il proverbio chi vivrà vedrà


----------



## ologramma (16 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Si ma i  sintomi, fidati che non durano una settimana, parlo della polmonite; si va in difficoltà respiratoria! Se parli di sintomi contigui e tipici di una polmonite forse hai ragione , in quanto non sempre c'è febbre sopra i 38 ,oppure raffreddore ,tosse ecc Però chi ha "anche" la  "polmonite" ,non è che sia asintomatico in modo indefinito: prima o poi ,e parlo di giorni, finisce in rianimazione!
> Confidare sul caldo estivo per avere un alleato contro il virus secondo me è una pia illusione ; ma non sono uno scienziato.
> *Per mia esperienza ,la polmonite l'ho avuta nei mesi estivi.....(ma quelli erano batteri,e non virus).*


anche io e ci sono voluti tre mesi tra accertamenti e cure  nessuno ci capiva nulla solo un dottore che intervistato in tv il professor Martelli primario dell'ospedale Forlanini ha detto hanno tagliato trecento posti letto  con la sua esperienza e competenza di malattie polmonari  è quello che ha curato il papa


----------



## stany (16 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> Vedi che mi dai ragione , ricordi quando il paraculo per non dire drograto di coca il signor Agnelli andava e portava lla nuova macchina da far vedere al presidente della republica per fargli capire che la svalutazione della lira , se ricordo male di un trenta per cento , favoriva  la vendita perchè non eravamo già competitiva nei mercati esteri ma anche con quello  non le vedeva le macchinine solo era il primo della nostra nazione  per non dire gli altri benefit che ha preso  tutto con il bene placido di sinistra , centro e destra.
> Noi del debito una parte l'europa ce l'ha fatto ricomprare  come lo hanno fatto comperare alla Grecia  ma quella parte è in mano alle banche  ma quella poca quota lo hanno preso all'estero che con la loro vendita o acquisti ce la fanno pagare salato , vedi cosa sta succedendo stamattina in borsa cadiamo e non è bastata la manovra americana anzi penso ci danneggi perchè la loro moneta  e il bene di rifugio  poi quando anche loro avranno i nostri problemi non so che fine faremo .
> Come dice il proverbio chi vivrà vedrà


Negli anni 80 il debito pubblico era quasi essenzialmente in mano alle famiglie italiane ed alle banche italiane! Con l'euro è andato più del 40% all'esterno.. questa è la differenza sostanziale.
Come si sa che anche i cinesi detengono il 40% del debito pubblico americano.
Un paese sovrano come gli USA non si preoccupano più di tanto in quanto è un elemento per le trattative commerciali.Noi che invece abbiamo visto negli ultimi 25 anni lo smantellamento degli asset strategici nell'industria abbiamo invece una dipendenza dal finanziamento straniero.


----------



## stany (16 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> anche io e ci sono voluti tre mesi tra accertamenti e cure  nessuno ci capiva nulla solo un dottore che intervistato in tv il professor Martelli primario dell'ospedale Forlanini ha detto hanno tagliato trecento posti letto  con la sua esperienza e competenza di malattie polmonari  è quello che ha curato il papa


Gli inglesi che sono sempre estremamente realisti parlano già di 8 milioni di ricoveri e della durata di un anno di questa infezione. Forse per quello che nel sud Italia circolano carri armati americani : per paura di rivolte.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Allora ... Gira un audio che dice che a Milano hanno iniziato a disinfestare le strade in quanto parrebbe che il virus sopravviva 24 ore sull'asfalto.Come facevano in Cina.
> Addirittura consiglia di lasciare le scarpe sul pianerottolo. E c'è chi l'ha sempre fatto eh!
> Si dice anche che non viene divulgato in TV per non creare panico.


E' un virus. 
I virus sopravvivono nell'aria. 
E sopravvivono sulle superfici. 

Semplicemente nelle case non si può vivere al microscopio. 

O hai una stanza di igienizzazione in casa o te lo porti in casa. 
Che è il motivo per cui hanno fin dall'inizio detto di continuare a disinfettare le superfici.

E' un virus.

Non ha senso divulgare in tv un dato non certo. Ossia la sopravvivenza all'aria. 

C'è piuttosto da sperare che si appoggi davvero sulle superfici e non sia volatile, ossia che sia trasportato dall'aria.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io resto dell’idea che dovrebbero smettere di fare elenco contagiati e morti tutti i giotni
> I sintomi ormai si conoscono. Basta


Quella sai.. È cronaca ed è necessaria, oltre che di libera fruizione
Sappiamo tutti che alla fin fine questo virus in tutta Italia lo prenderemo quasi tutti

Ma una comunicazione chiara e inequivocabile per chi sta sul campo a lavorare andrebbe fatta. 

Se la contaminazione è esclusivamente per via area come si dice, da lì discende tutto 

Stare a distanza e non mettersi mani in faccia, oltre che lavarle spesso, può esser sufficiente, oggi

Poi se il virus vola o sta sulla ringhiera del balcone mezza giornata a aspettare tu lo vada a intercettare, questo se si sa, andrebbe detto a chiare note senza se e senza ma

Se no va a finire che avevano ragione quelli che hanno assaltato i supermercati all'inizio, da coglioni che erano al. Momento stati dipinti


----------



## stany (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' un virus.
> I virus sopravvivono nell'aria.
> E sopravvivono sulle superfici.
> 
> ...


Non ha senso divulgare che sopravvive nell'aria.... Invece proprio nei telegiornali scientifici della televisione di stato viene ripetuto !! Facendo riferimento studi e pubblicazioni scientifiche sempre più recenti. Anche in contraddizione tra loro ma non sul principio che il virus permanga ed atmosfera, ma solo sul tempo di permanenza; alcuni studi dicono 30 minuti altri 3 ore! 
certo non si dice tutto in televisione o sugli organi di informazione omologati; come non si parla del Mes che oggi verrà ratificato per esempio.come non si parla del fatto che la Germania abbia chiesto 5 /600 miliardi, mentre oggi su tutte le televisioni viene declamato che i nostri governanti ricorreranno da un sforamento di 25 miliardi in prestito si noti bene in prestito, che non sarà altro che un pannicello caldo, tanto è vero che hanno già detto che le imprese dovranno pagare tutte le tasse spostate di 60 giorni!


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vorrei che fossero messe in condizioni di proteggersi adeguatamente più che altro
> 
> Ma se è un po' come quelle fie che ti dicono di no, ma ci devi arrivare da solo che è un si, allora va bene


Non si può proteggersi adeguatamente. 

Ecco perchè non bisogna uscire di casa. 
Più si sta in casa meno lo si trasporta. 

E una casa è più semplice da disinfettare. 

Ma se si continua a fare dentro e fuori, e toccare cose  lo si porta in giro. 

Se la gente non fosse stupida e non volesse sempre metterci becco, sarebbe bastato stare a casa. 

Ci manca appena che a gente che si confonde virus con batteri p che mette a confronto il virus dell'hiv con i coronavirus dicendo che l'hiv è più pericoloso solo basandosi sulle percezioni emotive ci si metta a spiegare le cose. 

E fra l'altro, anche provando a spiegare, mica capiscono. 
Anzi cominciano a dire la loro e a contestare. 

Bleah.


----------



## Martes (16 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma una comunicazione chiara e inequivocabile per chi sta sul campo a lavorare andrebbe fatta.


Infatti. Io vivo proprio questo problema. E non solo per me e i colleghi, ma pure per le persone che devi gestire e che già stentano a capire le cose quando sono chiare e semplici, figuriamoci ora...


----------



## stany (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non si può proteggersi adeguatamente.
> 
> Ecco perchè non bisogna uscire di casa.
> Più si sta in casa meno lo si trasporta.
> ...


Tutti in casa ok va bene... Speriamo che non arrivi il terremoto però!


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Non ha senso divulgare che sopravvive nell'aria.... Invece proprio nei telegiornali scientifici della televisione di stato viene ripetuto !! Facendo riferimento studi e pubblicazioni scientifiche sempre più recenti. Anche in contraddizione tra loro ma non sul principio che il virus permanga ed atmosfera, ma solo sul tempo di permanenza; alcuni studi dicono 30 minuti altri 3 ore!
> certo non si dice tutto in televisione o sugli organi di informazione omologati; come non si parla del Mes che oggi verrà ratificato per esempio.come non si parla del fatto che la Germania abbia chiesto 5 /600 miliardi, mentre oggi su tutte le televisioni viene declamato che i nostri governanti ricorreranno da un sforamento di 25 miliardi in prestito si noti bene in prestito, che non sarà altro che un pannicello caldo, tanto è vero che hanno già detto che le imprese dovranno pagare tutte le tasse spostate di 60 giorni!


sai che non ho capito?


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Tutti in casa ok va bene... Speriamo che non arrivi il terremoto però!


E se arriva il terremoto pagheremo anni e anni di costruzioni del cazzo fuori da ogni regola antisismica.


----------



## Lara3 (16 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Sarebbe opportuno farlo quando scende il conto


Non prima. Anzi per chi sta minimizzando ancora adesso dovrebbero fargli fare un giro nelle terapie intensive .


----------



## ologramma (16 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Gli inglesi che sono sempre estremamente realisti parlano già di 8 milioni di ricoveri e della durata di un anno di questa infezione. Forse per quello che nel sud Italia circolano carri armati americani : per paura di rivolte.


ho letto ma credo che siano li per altre cose che noi non sappiamo, come si suol dire non contiamo un cazzo frate
siamo liberi se ce lo permettono, dillo agli amici del nord specialmente lega  che inizialmente voleva liberare il nord e il loro capo si era fatto pure il carrarmato artigianale siete patetici non tu ma loro .
Sai che mi fai pensare che la lega sia nata perchè gli altri erano in crisi come in natura morta una specia un altra prende il suo posto dato che non c'è concorenza


----------



## stany (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> sai che non ho capito?


Traduco col vocabolario.....
Alcuni studi guarda caso cinesi e non solo concordano col fatto che il virus permanga nell'aria per un determinato tempo.
Per il resto parlando di economia ho ribadito che noi siamo quelli che vanno col cappello in mano a chiedere un misero finanziamento di 25 miliardi, quando la Germania ne pretende e dico pretende più di 500.
Enla misura dei 25 miliardi di cui oggi si parlerà insieme col fatto di ratificare il mes, il meccanismo di stabilità Europea, in Parlamento sappiamo già priori che servirà a ben poco tanto è vero che le aziende che non falliranno dovranno pagare le tasse posticipate solo di alcuni mesi.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non si può proteggersi adeguatamente.
> 
> Ecco perchè non bisogna uscire di casa.
> Più si sta in casa meno lo si trasporta.
> ...


È chiaro, la protezione adeguata è traducibile nella miglior protezione possibile 

Protezione anche degli altri, voglio dire

Qui da me di casa non si esce, ma se devo andare a far la spesa io divento fatalmente un potenziale vettore, metti che pesto a terra nel punto sbagliato e entro in negozio. 

La cassiera pesta a sua volta e se lo porta a casa. Si leva le scarpe, se si lava le mani come prescritto senza portarle alla bocca mai, il virus non entra. 

Io torno a casa con la spesa e a mia volta mi lavo le mani perchè so che le mie scarpe possono aver pestato qualcosa

Cosa si può migliorare adesso di questo meccanismo di difesa più "consapevole"?


----------



## stany (16 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> ho letto ma credo che siano li per altre cose che noi non sappiamo, come si suol dire non contiamo un cazzo frate
> siamo liberi se ce lo permettono, dillo agli amici del nord specialmente lega  che inizialmente voleva liberare il nord e il loro capo si era fatto pure il carrarmato artigianale siete patetici non tu ma loro .
> Sai che mi fai pensare che la lega sia nata perchè gli altri erano in crisi come in natura morta una specia un altra prende il suo posto dato che non c'è concorenza


La lega nasceva nel 92 su quelle che erano le macerie della prima Repubblica. Era una lega nordista. Era quella di miglio l'ideologo che già il buon Bossi disattese nel compimento di quei proponimenti.Ma diblega in quei tempi ce n'erano molte una era quella di Roberto gremmo, un'altra era la Life , sostanzialmente un movimento anti fiscale.Erano tutti movimenti nati localmente per cercare di ottenere un regionalismo libero del centralismo della capitale. Evidentemente anticostituzionali,ehilà baggianata del carro armato di Piazza San Marco non fu altro che un esempio dell'impotenza e delle impraticabilità di quelle teorie secessioniste.
Poi il centralismo della capitale vennene subordinato al centralismo burocratico decisionale di Bruxelles in cui la democrazia dibattimentale dei paesi membri in un parlamento come quello di Strasburgo sotto l'egida ed il controllo di istituzione sovranazionale indipendenti come la BCE il fondo salva stati il Fondo monetario Internazionale e le potenti figure di controllo come quella di junker che rispondevano e rispondono a lobby finanziarie, nulla hanno a che vedere con la democrazia parlamentare.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Infatti. Io vivo proprio questo problema. E non solo per me e i colleghi, ma pure per le persone che devi gestire e che già stentano a capire le cose quando sono chiare e semplici, figuriamoci ora...


Già.. Io non vedo ulteriori migliorie dal lavarsi le. Mani spesso e stare a distanza per quanto possibile 

In base a quel che si sa, a qual che si dice, è a quel che si dovrebbe capire da soli


----------



## ologramma (16 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Traduco col vocabolario.....
> Alcuni studi guarda caso cinesi e non solo concordano col fatto che il virus permanga nell'aria per un determinato tempo.
> Per il resto parlando di economia ho ribadito che noi siamo quelli che vanno col cappello in mano a chiedere un misero finanziamento di 25 miliardi, quando la Germania ne pretende e dico pretende più di 500.
> Enla misura dei 25 miliardi di cui oggi si parlerà insieme col fatto di ratificare il mes, il meccanismo di stabilità Europea, in Parlamento sappiamo già priori che servirà a ben poco tanto è vero che le aziende che non falliranno dovranno pagare le tasse posticipate solo di alcuni mesi.


perchè si prevede che la cosa duri , speriamo , quel tempo , comunque se senti la tv ci fa fare una confusione enorme  i giornali di destra drammatizzano su tutto dicono che non vogliono polemizzare ma ora sto sentendo uno sulla sette  dice che anche il ritardo del decreto non va bene  è un indice preoccupante   e questa come la interpreti ?
 Ora stanno parlando delle mascherina lo avete sentito Di Maio cosa ha detto? Ci stanno fermando tutto dall'estero perchè qui non facciamo più niente , non so se le facevate voi su al nord ma avete tutto delocalizzato , ho scritto di una cosa successa nel veneto ed ho sempre più la percezione  che voi su ragionate solo per fare soldi , scusa non tu ma i tuoi compaesani ricchi .
Ho visto ville sui laghi  tante fabbriche  case al mare in montagna  l'industria sta tutta li da voi poi con la casa del mezzogiorno , altro sbaglio siete venuti giu solo per prendere soldi e far lavorare quei  coglioni del sud.
Ho sempre definito la mafia che c'è in tutta l'italia , lo dissi quando ebbi una lite con un signore che lavorava alle autostrade ,da lui venivano sempre a prendere i soldi industriali del nord  e gli dissi nel sud se non fai lavorare loro ti ammazzavano , al centro dovevi essere del sistema e al nord tutti a prendere regolarmente gli appalti , quindi i soldi giravano sempre li da voi.
So avvelenato


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Traduco col vocabolario.....
> Alcuni studi guarda caso cinesi e non solo concordano col fatto che il virus permanga nell'aria per un determinato tempo.
> Per il resto parlando di economia ho ribadito che noi siamo quelli che vanno col cappello in mano a chiedere un misero finanziamento di 25 miliardi, quando la Germania ne pretende e dico pretende più di 500.
> Enla misura dei 25 miliardi di cui oggi si parlerà insieme col fatto di ratificare il mes, il meccanismo di stabilità Europea, in Parlamento sappiamo già priori che servirà a ben poco tanto è vero che le aziende che non falliranno dovranno pagare le tasse posticipate solo di alcuni mesi.


Capito meglio.

Ogni virus sopravvive all'aria.

Che significa che ogni virus, esposto all'aria sopravvive.

Cosa ben diversa dal dire che  volatile, ossia che si muove attraverso l'aria.

Ti ricordi l'allarme dato ai tempi per le siringhe infette da hiv?

Ecco.

L'hiv sopravvive all'aria per pochissimo tempo, se non ricordo male nell'ordine di un'ora.
Ai tempi si era parlato di anche 24 ore in permanenza su superfici infette.

E' dall'inizio dell'epidemia...ups, pandemia, che si ripete che questo virus esposto ALL'aria sopravvive fra le 6 e le 8 ore.

Che è il motivo per cui continuano a ripetere:

Fate i bravi bambini, lavatevi spesso le mani, disinfettate le superfici, state in casa.
usate soluzioni con cloro per disinfettare. Non basta l'alcool.

E anche qui non è una novità.

Questo virus funziona come l'influenza.
Solo che va veloce ed è aggressivo.

E lo è anche l'inlfuenza aggressiva. O anche il raffreddore.
Solo che influenza e raffreddore conosciuti trovano semafori rossi.

Ossia ci sono immunizzati, tramite vaccino e/o anticorpi che fermano la diffusione.
Semafori rossi per l'appunto.

Questo virus trova semafori verdi ovunque.

Da qui il motivo a chiedere ripetutamente di non stare in assembramento.
Di stare a casa. 

La prima chiusura delle scuole mica è stata casuale.

Le scuole sono contenitori perfetti dei virus.
E infatti in scuola le epidemia si diffondono alla velocità della luce.
Saltellando di banco in banco.

(nessuno ha letto la questione delle classi pollaio? ci sono motivi anche sanitari, di cui col cazzo che qualcuno si è mai preoccupato, riguardo al non voler classi pollaio. )

Ma quando si diceva di stare in casa era una polemica unica.

E anche adesso la gente non lo capisce.
E una passeggiata. Bravi.

Se si vive in città, in particolare, serve stare in casa.
I parchi cittadini non sono spazi naturali.

Lo si studia alle elementari.
Sono ambienti artificiali. Dove la gente passa a migliaia nel giro di un giorno.

Le indicazioni sono state date.

La gente ha fatto di testa sua.

E continua.

Più di 20.000 denunciati. Vergognosi.

E poi si fanno i cazzo di flash mob sui balconi. E gli arcobaleni del cazzo e tutte le cazzate medievali che si attivano ogni giorno.


----------



## Lara3 (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Capito meglio.
> 
> Ogni virus sopravvive all'aria.
> 
> ...


STRAQUOTO.
Una settimana fa ci si discuteva ancora sull’opportunità di continuare o no la vita di prima, aperitivi compresi. 
Comunque in altri paesi non c’è stato bisogno di un decreto, la gente ha capito anche senza.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È chiaro, la protezione adeguata è traducibile nella miglior protezione possibile
> 
> Protezione anche degli altri, voglio dire
> 
> ...


Lo fa mia zia di 85 anni.

Scarpe fuori di casa. Vestiti per stare dentro e vestiti per stare fuori. (i famosi vestiti da casa dei nostri vecchi)
Entrare con la borsa della spesa e appoggiarla in luogo definito e di facile disinfezione.
Lavarsi le mani.
Tirar fuori quanto comprato.
buttare i sacchi della spesa in un sacchetto chiuso e metterlo fuori o in posto dedicato in cui si spruzza disinfettante.
Lavarsi le mani.
disinfettare il luogo in cui si sono appoggiati i sacchetti.

Mia zia fa semplicemente questo.
E disinfetta ogni giorno casa.

Lei ricorda l'asiatica.

La settimana scorsa sono dovuta andare in posta e mi sono cagata sotto.
C'era una che starnutiva ovunque.
Ho tenuto la distanza ma le superfici della posta ho dovuto toccarle.
Sono arrivata a casa. Ho lasciato tutto in macchina.
Mi sono spogliata fuori dalla porta e ho lasciato tutto fuori per 24 ore.
sono entrata e sono andata a lavarmi le mani senza toccare nulla, neppure i gatti.
Ho disinfettato il cellulare.
E ho ridisinfettato maniglie, chiavi di casa.

E mi sono ficcata in doccia.

Poi, non si può vivere la microscopio.

Ma per esempio è buona norma lasciare la posta all'aperto.
I pacchi anche.

Non far entrare gente estranea in casa.

In casa mia e in casa dei miei non entra gente da tre settimane.

Non sono un medico.
conosco semplicemente la differenza fra un virus e un batterio.

E quando hanno chiuso le scuole ho fatto 1 + 1.

Fra parentesi, G. è andato a lavorare fino a venerdì.

Quando arrivava lasciava fuori i vestiti del lavoro e le scarpe.
Disinfettavo la sua borsa.
E le sue cose.

E in una stanza dedicata, il suo studio mettevamo i vestiti su cui spruzzavo disinfettante.

Ma mi girano i coglioni @Skorpio, talmente tanto che potrei far volare lo shuttle per quanto girano, pensando a tutti i deficienti che ritenevano questi comportamenti esagerati. 
Minchia quanto mi girano. 

E adesso stiamo piangendo...e non abbiamo ancora iniziato.

Questa settimana ci sarà l'impennata. 
gli ospedali sono già pieni.
Io sono in una delle province più colpite.

Il marito di un amica di mia mamma passerà i prossimi 30 giorni nel congelatore. Perchè non c'è modo di trattare il corpo. 
Un amico di mia sorella, è tracollato dalla sera alla mattina, letteralmente. Trasportato in elicottero credo a milano. 

I virus sono i più antichi esseri presenti sul pianeta. Sono adattabilissimi. Sono potenti. E sono creativi.
La cosa che personalmente mi spaventa è la viremia. 

L'altra cosa che mi spaventa è che il virus siamo noi. 
Nel senso che lo portiamo. Siamo i suoi ospiti.

di là parlavi di mascherine.
Mettere la mascherina non serve a proteggere direttamente se stessi. Quello lo fa relativamente anche con le ff2 o 3.

Il punto è che siccome siamo ospiti più ce lo teniamo addosso, meno si diffonde. 

Si tratta di proteggere l'altro per proteggere se stessi. 

E questo semplicissimo concetto, in una società che non capisce un cazzo e che non ha un reale tessuto di collaborazione sociale non passa. 

E si mettte la  mascherina per far contento qualcuno o per paura. 
Cazzate.


----------



## ologramma (16 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> La lega nasceva nel 92 su quelle che erano le macerie della prima Repubblica. Era una lega nordista. Era quella di miglio l'ideologo che già il buon Bossi disattese nel compimento di quei proponimenti.Ma diblega in quei tempi ce n'erano molte una era quella di Roberto gremmo, un'altra era la Life , sostanzialmente un movimento anti fiscale.Erano tutti movimenti nati localmente per cercare di ottenere un regionalismo libero del centralismo della capitale. Evidentemente anticostituzionali,ehilà baggianata del carro armato di Piazza San Marco non fu altro che un esempio dell'impotenza e delle impraticabilità di quelle teorie secessioniste.
> Poi il centralismo della capitale vennene subordinato al centralismo burocratico decisionale di Bruxelles in cui la democrazia dibattimentale dei paesi membri in un parlamento come quello di Strasburgo sotto l'egida ed il controllo di istituzione sovranazionale indipendenti come la BCE il fondo salva stati il Fondo monetario Internazionale e le potenti figure di controllo come quella di junker che rispondevano e rispondono a lobby finanziarie, nulla hanno a che vedere con la democrazia parlamentare.


Il fatto di Venezia era una baggianata e si capiva comunque si sono fatti , mi sembra qualche giorno o mesi di galera.
Altra contraddizione a Bruxelles sempre contrari è vero ma lo avete  fatto in itali alleandovi con il berlusca ?Mi sembra un bel esempio di paraculate  aver governato con lui e poi non aver fatto niente di quello che dici forse a parole anzi anche a gesti ricordo il deputato che voleva emulare Cruschov  togliendosi la scarpa , l'ampolla del dell'acqua del po , l'altro che voleva abbatter tutte le leggi inutili , e di cazzate ccosì te ne potrei dire altre .
Il bambino di adesso è un paraculo  cavalca tutto per il suo tornaconto solo per andare a governare  mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere cosa avrebbe fatto adesso con sta crisi  avrebbe rotto su tutto con l'europa altro che problemi con il debito ci avrebbe fatto precipitare seguito a dire che noi non contiamo un cazzo se di la ridono come lo hanno fatto con il Berlusca , ce se magnano detto alla romana.


----------



## Lara3 (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo fa mia zia di 85 anni.
> 
> Scarpe fuori di casa. Vestiti per stare dentro e vestiti per stare fuori. (i famosi vestiti da casa dei nostri vecchi)
> Entrare con la borsa della spesa e appoggiarla in luogo definito e di facile disinfezione.
> ...


Non faccio tutto questo e confesso che dovrei farlo.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo fa mia zia di 85 anni.
> 
> Scarpe fuori di casa. Vestiti per stare dentro e vestiti per stare fuori. (i famosi vestiti da casa dei nostri vecchi)
> Entrare con la borsa della spesa e appoggiarla in luogo definito e di facile disinfezione.
> ...


Non è poco quello che dici, eh

E perché non si fanno dei tutorial specifici per fornire queste ulteriori indicazioni? 

Sarebbero seguitissimi e secondo me molti si adeguerebbero 

Mia nonna è morta i miei genitori son morti, zii morti, non ho alcun parente diretto in vita per queste ulteriori Prescrizioni 

Chi me le dice a me (dico a me per modo di dire) queste indicazioni, se non ho memoria storica disponibile? Il gatto?


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non faccio tutto questo e confesso che dovrei farlo.


Io faccio fatica.

A volte dimentico dei pezzi. 

A volte mi rendo conto che non sono stata attenta come avrei dovuto. 

Ma anche solo fare il 60% sarebbe bastevole per creare semafori rossi. 

Se tutti lo facessero. 

E le indicazioni sono state date.


----------



## Lostris (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo fa mia zia di 85 anni.
> 
> Scarpe fuori di casa. Vestiti per stare dentro e vestiti per stare fuori. (i famosi vestiti da casa dei nostri vecchi)
> Entrare con la borsa della spesa e appoggiarla in luogo definito e di facile disinfezione.
> ...


Sticazzi 

Io non disinfetto nulla. Pulisco normalmente, mi lavo le mani più spesso e obbligo i bambini a farlo. 
Esco con loro sul fiume ogni tanto. 
Per il resto non incontriamo nessuno da settimane. 
Se non dovrò lavorare -per cui necessariamente mi serve una connessione - andremo in valle dove abbiamo una casa praticamente in mezzo al bosco.

Non è per presa di posizione particolare. Semplicemente non riesco a provare quella paura per attivarmi in quel modo.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non è poco quello che dici, eh
> 
> E perché non si fanno dei tutorial specifici per fornire queste ulteriori indicazioni?
> 
> ...



Le indicazioni sono state date. 

Stare in casa. Pulire e disinfettare le superfici. Lavarsi spesso le mani. 
Uscire il meno possibile. Solo per procurarsi beni di prima necessità.

Mettere guanti e mascherine.

Gettare i guanti ad ogni singolo uso. 

Sarebbe bastato questo.

Se fosse stato fatto fin dall'inizio.

Avevo postato un articolo, della virologa Capua in cui lei descriveva benissimo il meccanismo in una frase:

questo virus è uscito dalla giungla e ha trovato solo semafori verdi. 
Serve dargli dei semafori rossi. 



Ma all'inizio, ossia due settimane fa, la settimana scorsa, te la ricordi anche qui?
Quali sono state le reazioni quando si scriveva di prendere seriamente la faccenda? 

Fai mente locale @Skorpio.



Adesso bisognerà aumentare le precauzioni. 

Ma bisognerà aumentarle perchè non sono state usate quelle di base. 

Anche adesso c'è gente che va al supermercato per prendere lo smalto per la puttana. 
perchè non ce la fanno a stare a contatto con la paura.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sticazzi
> 
> Io non disinfetto nulla. Pulisco normalmente, mi lavo le mani più spesso e obbligo i bambini a farlo.
> Esco con loro sul fiume ogni tanto.
> ...


Paura?

Non è paura.

La paura è non fare niente.

E si vedono i risultati del non avere paura.

non pensi?

Io vivo già in una casa isolata. 
Ma non so chi passa dove è stato. 
non so un cazzo dell'altra gente e di cosa fa.

E devo comunque andare a fare la spesa, oppure sono dovuta andare in posta, in farmacia. 

Se vado in posti dove passa gente mi comporto sapendo che siamo vettori. 

Quelli che mi fanno paura sono quelli che dichiarano di non aver paura. 

Siamo ospiti. Noi umani siamo gli ospiti.

Detta in sintesi, siamo il virus.

disinfettare, in particolare nei luoghi ad alta densità di popolazione è solo essere consapevoli del fatto che di fronte a questo virus (come a tutti gli altri, non è una novità) siamo solo ospiti. Vettori.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vorrei che fossero messe in condizioni di proteggersi adeguatamente più che altro
> 
> Ma se è un po' come quelle fie che ti dicono di no, ma ci devi arrivare da solo che è un si, allora va bene





ipazia ha detto:


> Non si può proteggersi adeguatamente.
> 
> Ecco perchè non bisogna uscire di casa.
> Più si sta in casa meno lo si trasporta.
> ...


E io che devo uscire per andare in ufficio...


----------



## stany (16 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> perchè si prevede che la cosa duri , speriamo , quel tempo , comunque se senti la tv ci fa fare una confusione enorme  i giornali di destra drammatizzano su tutto dicono che non vogliono polemizzare ma ora sto sentendo uno sulla sette  dice che anche il ritardo del decreto non va bene  è un indice preoccupante   e questa come la interpreti ?
> Ora stanno parlando delle mascherina lo avete sentito Di Maio cosa ha detto? Ci stanno fermando tutto dall'estero perchè qui non facciamo più niente , non so se le facevate voi su al nord ma avete tutto delocalizzato , ho scritto di una cosa successa nel veneto ed ho sempre più la percezione  che voi su ragionate solo per fare soldi , scusa non tu ma i tuoi compaesani ricchi .
> Ho visto ville sui laghi  tante fabbriche  case al mare in montagna  l'industria sta tutta li da voi poi con la casa del mezzogiorno , altro sbaglio siete venuti giu solo per prendere soldi e far lavorare quei  coglioni del sud.
> Ho sempre definito la mafia che c'è in tutta l'italia , lo dissi quando ebbi una lite con un signore che lavorava alle autostrade ,da lui venivano sempre a prendere i soldi industriali del nord  e gli dissi nel sud se non fai lavorare loro ti ammazzavano , al centro dovevi essere del sistema e al nord tutti a prendere regolarmente gli appalti , quindi i soldi giravano sempre li da voi.
> So avvelenato


Vero il discorso lungo a partire dalla dominazione dei Savoia Che smantellò lo stato Borbone mettendo i soldi sulla banca e quello stato ed appropriandosi della ricchezza.ricordiamo che Napoli alla fine dell'Ottocento era la città più industrializzata d'Europa. Venivano tutto Europa per vedere industria napoletana.
la localizzazione degli anni novanta che citi chiaramente è arricchito gli imprenditori che le hanno fatte,ed impoverito il tessuto produttivo in cui erano dislocate dallo sviluppo industriale in poi nelle regioni del triangolo industriale cosiddetto.pare che le uniche aziende che hanno la certificazione delle mascherine siano una proprio in Cina è un'altra mi sembra negli Stati Uniti.
La delocalizzazione avvenuta in quegli anni è sintomatica del fatto che non ottennero quelle regioni l'indipendenza fiscale.
E questo provoca un impoverimento nel tessuto produttivo e anche sociale del Nord. Negli stessi anni c'ero la finanza che sorpassava industria. Imprenditori alla preatoni hanno arricchito le proprie tasche scrivendo anche libri su come farlo.un imprenditore da ammirare e rispettare e quella agnelli che lavora nell'alluminio nelle province del bresciano mi pare. Una persona di buon senso come lo era anche del gatto quando dava del lavoro con Luxottica nel proprio territorio. Purtroppo stiamo svendendo tutte le industrie ai francesi cinesi e agli americani. E Bernard Arnoultcome ho già scritto ha avuto un finanziamento di 16 miliardi per acquistare una casa del lusso americana. 16 miliardi i finanziamenti europei ad un privato, eventi 30 a una nazione come l'Italia in braghe di tela. Questa è la comunità europea ragazzi....


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> STRAQUOTO.
> Una settimana fa ci si discuteva ancora sull’opportunità di continuare o no la vita di prima, aperitivi compresi.
> Comunque in altri paesi non c’è stato bisogno di un decreto, la gente ha capito anche senza.


No, la gente ovunque sta sottovalutando.
In Francia mi dicono stesse reazioni nostre
Etc.


----------



## stany (16 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Già.. Io non vedo ulteriori migliorie dal lavarsi le. Mani spesso e stare a distanza per quanto possibile
> 
> In base a quel che si sa, a qual che si dice, è a quel che si dovrebbe capire da soli


Sto sentendo mentre faccio altro la televisione come fosse la radio, professori eminenze universitarie, Tutti che dicono dovrebbe potrebbe sembrerebbe; ne sanno Forse un poco più di noi sul fatto che l'inquinamento del virus passi dall'aria, dal marciapiede, dalle zampe del cane.
bisognerebbe sterlizzare tutto con i raggi ultravioletti come farlo bluestar Dove si trova quasi in Svizzera con la sua marines!


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E io che devo uscire per andare in ufficio...


G. ha lavorato fino a venerdì.

ci sono stati casi nei parenti di suoi colleghi.

Lui disinfetta ogni cosa. Sul lavoro e prima di partire.

E quando arriva a casa lascia fuori le scarpe e i vestiti. Stanza per i suoi vestiti. che lascio chiusa con la finestra aperta.

I cellulari sono da disinfettare. E le borse. I portafogli.
Le chiavi.

Sono semplici variazioni.
cinque minuti in più.

Si tratta fondamentalmente di stare calmi ed essere presenti ai propri movimenti.
A partire dal toccarsi la faccia (io faccio fatichissima a non toccarmi, e fumo, quindi mi porto roba alla bocca)
Ma io lo trovo un buon allenamento alla presenza a se stessi. 
Ai propri movimenti.

Voi in città siete più a rischio. Alta densità di popolazione.

Qui da me i paesi con alta densità sono i più contagiati.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E io che devo uscire per andare in ufficio...


beato te
io non ne posso più dello smart working


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sto sentendo mentre faccio altro la televisione come fosse la radio, professori eminenze universitarie, Tutti che dicono dovrebbe potrebbe sembrerebbe; ne sanno Forse un poco più di noi sul fatto che l'inquinamento del virus passi dall'aria, dal marciapiede, dalle zampe del cane.
> bisognerebbe sterlizzare tutto con i raggi ultravioletti come farlo bluestar Dove si trova quasi in Svizzera con la sua marines!


Questa è la realtà.

Ieri sera chiacchieravo con G.
La cosa inedita di questo virus è che sta mettendo a vista il fatto che tutte le nostre cazzate sono cazzate.

Non sappiamo niente. 

Sappiamo solo quello che conosciamo. Che è niente rispetto alla complessità di quello in cui viviamo. 

Possiamo correre. 
Ma un virus, un cosetto invisibile di cui circa 100 anni fa si negava l'esistenza in quanto non visibile, ci sta facendo il culo. 

Siamo solo esseri umani.
Sfigati convinti di non esserlo. 

Non sanno per davvero. 
Stanno studiando. Stanno unendo i puntini. 

Ma è tutto davvero un dovrebbe, potrebbe, sembrerebbe.

Ed è sciocco arrabbiarsi di fronte ad una evidenza: ossia che la scienza sa solo ciò che è conosciuto.
E servono menti veloci per andare al bordo della conoscenza per andare nello sconosciuto. 

in una società in cui lo sconosciuto è negato, nascosto a favore di tutta la propaganda degli ultimi decenni riguardo la stabilità, la sicurezza e tutte le cazzate a cui la gente si affida per non affrontare la realtà.

Ossia che non abbiamo difese.

Basta un cosetto invisibile e siamo fottuti. 

Non è che non ci dicono le cose.
Non le sanno.


----------



## Darietto (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non si può proteggersi adeguatamente.
> 
> Ecco perchè non bisogna uscire di casa.
> Più si sta in casa meno lo si trasporta.
> ...


così è un gatto che si morde la coda. 

Il mantra è "bisogna stare a casa". E si fa il possibile per rispettarlo. Però se non hai un bunker in cantina con viveri per un mese. Non hai un frizer di quelli che puoi metterci dentro la nonna ma un frigo con tre scomparti frizer di piccole dimensioni (come la maggior parte delle persone), almeno una volta la settimana devi fare la spesa. Se hai tanti cani che non mangiano crocchette e scatolame ma cucinato, come i miei, almeno ogni 4 giorni devi fare le scorte. E ogni volta si azzera tutto il discorso disinfezione.
Se poi per disinfettare la casa crei un ambiente saturo di sostanze chimiche (candeggina e prodotti vari), tra l'altro in un periodo dove non puoi lasciare le finestre aperte più di tanto, se non è il coronavirus, ti ammazza l'inquinamento domestico.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Le indicazioni sono state date.
> 
> Stare in casa. Pulire e disinfettare le superfici. Lavarsi spesso le mani.
> Uscire il meno possibile. Solo per procurarsi beni di prima necessità.
> ...


Mettere guanti e mascherine, no. 

Ci ho aperto apposta un 3d, proprio legato alla dubbio sulla necessità di uscire per approvvigionamento. 

Nemmeno di cambiarsi i vestiti una volta dentro casa. E/o di lasciare le scarpe fuori. 

E questo, a prescindere da chi ha accolto con leggerezza queste indicazioni pratiche , che c'era, c'è e ci sarà, lo sappiamo


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> così è un gatto che si morde la coda. Il mantra è "bisogna stare a casa". OK. Però se non hai un bunker in cantina con viveri per un mese. Non hai un frizer di quelli che puoi metterci dentro la nonna ma un frigo con tre scomparti frizer di piccole dimensioni (come la maggior parte delle persone), almeno una volta la settimana devi fare la spesa. Se hai tanti cani che non mangiano crocchette e scatolame ma cucinato, come i miei, almeno ogni 4 giorni devi fare le scorte. E ogni volta si azzera tutto il discorso disinfezione.
> Se poi per disinfettare la casa crei un ambiente saturo di sostanze chimiche (candeggina e prodotti vari), tra l'altro in un periodo dove non puoi lasciare le finestre aperte più di tanto, se non è il coronavirus, ti ammazza l'inquinamento domestico.


Si fa quel che si può.

Al meglio.

Continuare a trovar impedimenti è una scusa della mente. 
E' un autoinganno per non passare al fare. 

Riesci a fare il 3%?
Fallo. Meglio dello 0%.

Certo che perder tempo a dire che una cosa è impossibile è una buona scusa per rimanere nel non fare niente.

Dove hai trovato che non si possono aprire le finestre?


----------



## Lostris (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Paura?
> 
> Non è paura.
> 
> ...


No, non penso.
A parte che sei tu che hai scritto di esserti cagata sotto andando in farmacia, quindi a parlare di paura. 
Sacrosanta, non dico di no. 

E non penso che la paura sia fare niente. 
Credo che la gente alla paura reagisca in modo diverso. 

Penso che tra tutte le reazioni possibili ci siano quelle efficaci, non efficaci o controproducenti. 

Credo anche che non si debba confondere chi attua delle misure in relazione ad una propria valutazione - giusta o sbagliata che sia - rispetto alle informazioni e indicazioni a disposizione (cioè praticamente la maggioranza, da te a me, in gradi diversi) da chi non fa nulla di tutto questo e semplicemente se ne frega.


----------



## ivanl (16 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> beato te
> io non ne posso più dello smart working


io invece mi trovo benissimo; in azienda lo abbiamo da un paio d'anni ma io non lo avevo mai chiesto. Penso lo faro' anche ad emergenza finita, specie quando moglie e figlio saranno fuori casa e avro' la pace tutta per me


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mettere guanti e mascherine, no.
> 
> Ci ho aperto apposta un 3d, proprio legato alla dubbio sulla necessità di uscire per approvvigionamento.
> 
> ...


Come dicevo, non serviva tre settimane fa. 

Tre settimane fa sarebbe bastato che chi doveva e poteva stare a casa lo avesse fatto. 
Non è stato fatto. 

Questi sono i risultati. 

Fra poco si vedranno le conseguenze di tutti i geni che han preso i treni e hanno portato a spasso il virus per l'italia. 

Adesso serve. 

Se si va avanti così, credo che non potremo semplicemente mettere in atto le misure necessarie al contenimento.


Sto dicendo che i virus sono quanto di più potente esiste in natura. 
Sono adattabili. Creativi. Mutano velocemente. vivono sulla velocità del cambiamento. 

E noi umani siamo leeeeenti a cambiare. 

Lui è semplicemente più veloce.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> No, non penso.
> A parte che sei tu che hai scritto di esserti cagata sotto andando in farmacia, quindi a parlare di paura.
> Sacrosanta, non dico di no.
> 
> ...



Non te lo faccio fare di cercare nei post.

nella settimana successiva al 24 febbraio io ho scritto che ho paura.
E non una paura emotiva, come quella di chi ha paura del''hiv senza saperne un cazzo.
E' una paura fondata su conoscenze.

Ma sono una allarmista. 

...c'è una paura che attiva i neuroni e le sinapsi.
E ce n'è un'altra che ripiomba la persona alla ricerca del conosciuto.

Di questo avevo scritto circa due anni fa.

La paura che imbroglia, quella che due settimane metteva la gente in condizione di aver voglia di uscire a priori.
che sarà mai l'aperitivo.

Quando le indicazioni erano NO ASSEMBRAMENTI.

solo domenica scorsa sul garda lato trentino sono transitate più di 4000 persone in un pomeriggio.
I lungolago erano affollati.
In liguria le spiagge piene.

Ecco.

Adesso serve quello che ho detto io.

Io ho valutato la stupidità della gente e ho applicato prima.

quando sarebbe bastato che la gente non fosse stupida.

E le mie non sono valutazioni personali.

Sono le valutazioni di una persona che ha competenze scientifiche di base e che ha lavorato per anni a stretto contatto con virus come hiv, epatite C, B scabbia, e tutte quelle belle cosine che si trovano dove i contatti sono troppo stretti.

Sono valutazioni che discendono da una formazione di base nel contenimento di epidemie in contesti di vita in comune.

Ammetto che sia un vantaggio avere questo tipo di formazione.

Vantaggio che ho provato a condividere.

Ma non ho la minima responsabilità su cosa viene preso.

Io ho fatto il mio.

Non ho la minima voglia di convincere nessuno.

Questo virus è comunitario, ma poi le conseguenze ognuno se le pipperà individualmente.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come dicevo, non serviva tre settimane fa.
> 
> Tre settimane fa sarebbe bastato che chi doveva e poteva stare a casa lo avesse fatto.
> Non è stato fatto.
> ...


D'accordo su tutto, ma continuiamo a non intenderci eh

Responsabile malattie infettive dell'ISS Giovanni Rezza (io presumo ne sappia qualcosa più di me) poche ore fa (fonte corriere della sera) su uso di mascherine e guanti :

"se si è soli non ha senso indossarli, come per chi fa sport all'aperto. In compagnia, con persone con sintomi, invece proteggono"


----------



## Lostris (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non te lo faccio fare di cercare nei post.
> 
> nella settimana successiva al 24 febbraio io ho scritto che ho paura.
> E non una paura emotiva, come quella di chi ha paura del''hiv senza saperne un cazzo.
> ...


Su questo sono d’accordo.
Come anche sulla stupidità di alcuni.. che paghiamo tutti


----------



## Lara3 (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> No, la gente ovunque sta sottovalutando.
> In Francia mi dicono stesse reazioni nostre
> Etc.


In Francia sicuramente, visto che fanno lo stesso le elezioni
Ma ti assicuro che in qualche altro paese la gente ha capito benissimo di stare in casa senza decreto.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> D'accordo su tutto, ma continuiamo a non intenderci eh
> 
> Responsabile malattie infettive dell'ISS Giovanni Rezza (io presumo ne sappia qualcosa più di me) poche ore fa (fonte corriere della sera) su uso di mascherine e guanti :
> 
> "se si è soli non ha senso indossarli, come per chi fa sport all'aperto. In compagnia, con persone con sintomi, invece proteggono"


E che ha detto di diverso?
Usate i cazzo di dispositivi dove c'è gente. 

A parte che ti invito a leggere le risposte che sto ricevendo.

io ho anche del tempo da perdere per stare qui a rispondere alle opposizioni, ai pareri personali etc etc 

Chi sta lavorando non ha tempo di perdersi nelle discussioni del cazzo su cosa è giusto o sbagliato.
Tenendo conto del fatto che in assenza di protocolli basati su evidenze scientifiche, come in questo caso, il giusto e lo sbagliato non esiste. 
Perchè non c'è protocollo definito su cui stabilirlo.

quindi danno indicazioni di base. 

su conoscenze certe. 

Che sono pochissime. 
Questo è un virus sconosciuto.
Non si sa cosa fare. 
Non esiste cura.
L'utilizzo dei respiratori meccanici serve per sostenere mentre i farmaci approssimativi che si hanno funzionano. Se funzionano. 
E serve per dare tempo all'organismo di rispondere. 
Ecco perchè il protocollo di valutazione del quadro clinico nella scelta di chi sottoporre al respiratore. 

Cosa non è chiaro in questo????

Non siamo purtroppo gente che tace quando non sa cose.
Tace e ubbidisce

io ho tempo.
Non sono una ricercatrice. 
Non sono una sanitaria. 

Posso perdere tempo.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E che ha detto di diverso?
> Usate i cazzo di dispositivi dove c'è gente.
> 
> A parte che ti invito a leggere le risposte che sto ricevendo.
> ...


È il tono incazzoso che fatico a capire 
Magari non lo sei eh


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Su questo sono d’accordo.
> Come anche sulla stupidità di alcuni.. che paghiamo tutti


Questa è una delle situazioni in cui più odio avere ragione.

Nelle ultime settimane speravo di esagerare...minchia come lo speravo.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È il tono incazzoso che fatico a capire
> Magari non lo sei eh


Perché non hai sentito l'egiziano ieri che tornava dal lavoro che tono ha usato con i ragazzi che stanno tutto il giorno al parchetto...
Ovviamente mandato affanculo da loro.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questa è una delle situazioni in cui più odio avere ragione.
> 
> Nelle ultime settimane speravo di esagerare...minchia come lo speravo.


Va beh, dai. Il mio collega ora non mi dà il cambio perché si caga sotto avendo fatto con tutta la famiglia la coda per la funivia. Insieme all'altro in quarantena restiamo in due a smazzarci le uscite.
Tutta questa gente al parco, al mare, in montagna poi pesa sugli altri.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E che ha detto di diverso?
> Usate i cazzo di dispositivi dove c'è gente.


No, ha detto "in compagnia con persone CON sintomi"

Di diverso ha detto parecchio, per me, è temo non solo per me

In compagnia, vuol dire che siam magari non vicinissimi ma nemmeno a 3 metri

E in compagnia Con persone con sintomi vuol dire abbastanza vicino a gente che tossisce e starnutisce

Questo è quel che capisco io


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Va beh, dai. Il mio collega ora non mi dà il cambio perché si caga sotto avendo fatto con tutta la famiglia la coda per la funivia. Insieme all'altro in quarantena restiamo in due a smazzarci le uscite.
> Tutta questa gente al parco, al mare, in montagna poi pesa sugli altri.


Pesano pure i fumatori e gli alcolisti e i drogati e anche i diabetici o i malati di malattie cardiache (che magari hanno avuto una alimentazione insensata) ma pure chi ha avuto un solo figlio (dico quaranta o trent’anni fa) che non ha mantenuto la crescita almeno a 0. Facciamo la gara a chi danneggia di più? Ci sono gli evasori fiscali, gli inquinatori (più o meno tutti) e così via.
Tutti in qualche modo pesiamo sulla collettività, ma tutti più o meno contribuiamo alla sua conservazione e al mantenimento. 
Oggi è una bella giornata già primaverile.
Ah e siamo vivi, anche se puzziamo di Amuchina.


----------



## stany (16 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> perchè si prevede che la cosa duri , speriamo , quel tempo , comunque se senti la tv ci fa fare una confusione enorme  i giornali di destra drammatizzano su tutto dicono che non vogliono polemizzare ma ora sto sentendo uno sulla sette  dice che anche il ritardo del decreto non va bene  è un indice preoccupante   e questa come la interpreti ?
> Ora stanno parlando delle mascherina lo avete sentito Di Maio cosa ha detto? Ci stanno fermando tutto dall'estero perchè qui non facciamo più niente , non so se le facevate voi su al nord ma avete tutto delocalizzato , ho scritto di una cosa successa nel veneto ed ho sempre più la percezione  che voi su ragionate solo per fare soldi , scusa non tu ma i tuoi compaesani ricchi .
> Ho visto ville sui laghi  tante fabbriche  case al mare in montagna  l'industria sta tutta li da voi poi con la casa del mezzogiorno , altro sbaglio siete venuti giu solo per prendere soldi e far lavorare quei  coglioni del sud.
> Ho sempre definito la mafia che c'è in tutta l'italia , lo dissi quando ebbi una lite con un signore che lavorava alle autostrade ,da lui venivano sempre a prendere i soldi industriali del nord  e gli dissi nel sud se non fai lavorare loro ti ammazzavano , al centro dovevi essere del sistema e al nord tutti a prendere regolarmente gli appalti , quindi i soldi giravano sempre li da voi.
> So avvelenato


La vera mafia non quella rurale e a Milano Bologna Torino Genova.... Infiltrata nella società quotate in borsa e addirittura se l'è pure comprate.
La differenza tra noi e la Germania è che noi abbiamo i colletti Bianchi faccendieri i mestatori nel torbido dei finanziamenti pubblici quasi sempre scagionati dalle accuse,anche vero che ce ne saranno 23 o 25 nelle patrie galere, mentre in Germania ce ne sono circa 600.
La mafia c'è in tutto il mondo anche se la chiamano diversamente, ma chiaramente in Italia abbiamo il primato e la primogenitura di un sistema connivente con la politica.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È il tono incazzoso che fatico a capire
> Magari non lo sei eh


Ho solo smesso i fiocchetti che uso di solito.

Non hai notato che sono anche meno prolissa?   

Se mi ascoltassi parlare, sentiresti solo un tono acceso, appassionato. 
Se vedessi la mia espressione ti accorgeresti che non ce l'ho con l'interlocutore.

sono però meno disposta alla mediazione e alla tolleranza. 
Quindi se prima ero disposta a perder tempo per spiegare e farmi capire, in termini di modi e contenuti adesso non ne ho la minima voglia. 

Sono tesa. E in attenzione. 

E' quello che dicevo nello scambio a bettypage.
Se uno si sente le cose addosso, è con se stesso che ha da parlare. 
Se uno sente nell'altro, per scritto poi, dove manca l'80% di comunicazione, toni che percepisce come attacco è una scorciatoia andare a cercare l'attacco. Quei toni sono quelli che rimbombano nella propria testa mentre si legge uno scritto che in quanto scritto non ha tono. E il tono interpretato dipende fondamentalmente dal completamente che fa chi interpreta. 

Questo è un altro discorso su cui ho scritto parecchio. 

Poi, se ripulito dai fiocchetti, ho un approccio alla vita da montanara. 
Resto comunque quella che a 5 anni, a caccia con mio padre, ha tirato il collo ad un uccellino per togliergli il dolore e consegnarlo ad una morte dignitosa.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho solo smesso i fiocchetti che uso di solito.
> 
> Non hai notato che sono anche meno prolissa?
> 
> ...


Ma io non ho nulla addosso
Sinceramente a me fa sorridere, non so spiegarti e non da presa in giro
Sinceramente mi aspetto e questo si che è un problema mio che persone come te che stimo che penso siano intelligenti preparate ecc ecc abbiano un atteggiamento diverso
Ce l’ha mia mamma che ha 80 anni e ha fatto la 5 elementare 
Passami il termine, mi spiace tutto qui


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No, ha detto "in compagnia con persone CON sintomi"
> 
> Di diverso ha detto parecchio, per me, è temo non solo per me
> 
> ...


Non ho sentito il discorso del tipo.
Non leggo i giornali. E non seguo le notizie.

Mi aggiorno solo sui numeri.
Osservo l'andamento della curva.

E leggo le indicazioni ufficiali.
I dpcm.

quindi non avendo ascoltato non so bene in che contesto abbia pronunciato quello che riporti.

Detto questo, è evidente che o ha sbagliato o hai frainteso.

Ed è il motivo per cui se la smettessero di fare tutorial, cazzi e lazzi, sarebbe un gran meglio.

Le indicazioni danno procedure per chi ha vicino i sintomatici. In casa per esempio.
Ed è il caso di parecchia gente.

Quindi isolare in una stanza, se possibile.
Solo un familiare si avvicina e con mascherina e guanti.
Cambiare le lenzuola a finestre aperte, cercando di sbattere il meno possibile.
disinfettare tutto e più volte.
Lavarsi le mani. non toccarsi le vie aperte sull'esterno (occhi, naso, bocca).

Per le uscite se si è in posti senza nessuno la mascherina non serve.
Io esco nel campo senza guanti e senza mascherina.
Lascio comunque fuori le scarpe e mi cambio.
Sono all'antica e ho 3 gatti. Quindi il cambiamento in effetti è minimo. Ho sempre avuto vestiti per dentro e per fuori.
Semplicemente adesso li isolo in sacchi chiusi dagli altri e li lavo a 90°. Che preferisco ai 60 che danno come opzione alternativa.
Ci sono virus che a 60° sono alle hawaii becendosi un cocktail e godendosi il calduccio.

In casa uso la 100°

Ma facendo spesso il tiramisù e pastorizzando le uova per mio padre, so che i 100° non sono sufficienti per tutto.
Le uova pastorizzano a 121° per dire.

Se vado in luoghi pubblici uso la mascherina.
Che fra l'altro è finita. perchè super usata.
E non ci sono forniture qui da me.
online danno tempi di consegna a metà aprile se non maggio.
Disinfetto la mascherina e la lascio all'aria.
non è ottimale. Non si dovrebbe fare in condizioni normali.
Ma è meglio che niente.
I guanti li butto.
Ma trovo preferibile lavarmi le mani.

MA.

L'indicazione è non uscire minchia.

Anche le passeggiate sono una concessione...a mio avviso sbagliata.
Ma necessaria. Se no la gente sclera e fa peggio.

L'indicazione è uscire solo per effettiva necessità.
E lì esiste la possibilità di incontrare sintomatici.
Quindi portare le mascherine e i guanti.

EDIT: quanto ai 3 metri, io ne uso 4/5.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma io non ho nulla addosso
> Sinceramente a me fa sorridere, non so spiegarti e non da presa in giro
> Sinceramente mi aspetto e questo si che è un problema mio che persone come te che stimo che penso siano intelligenti preparate ecc ecc abbiano un atteggiamento diverso
> Ce l’ha mia mamma che ha 80 anni e ha fatto la 5 elementare
> Passami il termine, mi spiace tutto qui


Non Spiacerti. Non è un problema. 
E non mi sento presa in giro. 

Io so quello che faccio.

E se te la devo dire tutta, spero di sbagliarmi, lo spero veramente un sacco. 
Festeggerei se sbagliassi. 

Purtroppo per ora ho ragione. 
E dispiace parecchio pure a me.


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho solo smesso i fiocchetti che uso di solito.
> 
> Non hai notato che sono anche meno prolissa?
> 
> ...


mi sono fermato al "non hai notato che sono anche meno prolissa".  non ce la potevo fare


----------



## Marjanna (16 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È il tono incazzoso che fatico a capire
> Magari non lo sei eh


Non è per niente incazzosa. E' dritta. Imho.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi sono fermato al "non hai notato che sono anche meno prolissa".  non ce la potevo fare


   

guarda il risultato, smetto di essere carina e caruccia e fare i giri dell'oca per non essere la solita montanara...e guarda un po'...incazzosa 

Che pelli morbide che ci sono in giro. 
SE la mia è durezza...minchia.


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> guarda il risultato, smetto di essere carina e caruccia e fare i giri dell'oca per non essere la solita montanara...e guarda un po'...incazzosa
> 
> Che pelli morbide che ci sono in giro.
> SE la mia è durezza...minchia.


ma te ce devo mannà de core?


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non è per niente incazzosa. E' dritta. Imho.


Già. 
Grazie. 

Ma credo sia proprio una questione di struttura. 

Io sono cresciuta fra montanari. 
Il modo di parlarsi è diverso da quello dei cittadini. 

In tempi non sospetti avevo scritto che se dovessi scrivere come parlo, un sacco di gente si offenderebbe.
Ecco quello che intendevo.

Capisco.
Razionalmente.

Qui da me ci si parla dritti e schietti. 
Montanari.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma te ce devo mannà de core?


Serenamente. 

Sai benissimo come mi esprimo senza filtri.
Sai che spazio hai. 

Sappiamo entrambi che in società non è funzionalissimo.

Cazzo, ma come mi piace poteri mandare a fare in culo senza prenderla sul personale.
Come è liberatorio.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> D'accordo su tutto, ma continuiamo a non intenderci eh
> 
> Responsabile malattie infettive dell'ISS Giovanni Rezza (io presumo ne sappia qualcosa più di me) poche ore fa (fonte corriere della sera) su uso di mascherine e guanti :
> 
> "se si è soli non ha senso indossarli, come per chi fa sport all'aperto. In compagnia, con persone con sintomi, invece proteggono"


Il problema dello sport all'aperto è che molte persone che possono uscire ipoteticamente sole si trovano ad affluire negli stessi luoghi, formando delle file. Ad esempio chi va a correre in viali vialetti sentieri o pseudo tali lungo i fiumi. 
E non sono poche, se sport e cani diventano la scusa per uscire. E viene questa voglia, specialmente con la primavera e le giornate di sole.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Il problema dello sport all'aperto è che molte persone che possono uscire ipoteticamente sole si trovano ad affluire negli stessi luoghi, formando delle file. Ad esempio chi va a correre in viali vialetti sentieri o pseudo tali lungo i fiumi.
> E non sono poche, se sport e cani diventano la scusa per uscire. E viene questa voglia, specialmente con la primavera e le giornate di sole.


Esatto.

E' sempre la questione degli assembramenti. 

Nel mio campo ci passo io e G.
forse altre 4 persone. Forse. 

In un parco cittadino in un giorno quanta gente passa?

Ognuno ragiona seguendo le proprie esigenze.
Ma ragionando seguendo ognuno le proprie esigenze, che sono piuttosto comuni e condivise, una cosa che potrebbe essere solitaria non lo è più e diventa rischiosa.


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma io non ho nulla addosso
> Sinceramente a me fa sorridere, non so spiegarti e non da presa in giro
> Sinceramente mi aspetto e questo si che è un problema mio che persone come te che stimo che penso siano intelligenti preparate ecc ecc abbiano un atteggiamento diverso
> Ce l’ha mia mamma che ha 80 anni e ha fatto la 5 elementare
> Passami il termine, mi spiace tutto qui


l'atteggiamento che io trovo razionale è comprendere che questa non è un'influenza e che non è credibile pensare che finirà tra una settimana.   saranno fatte delle scelte ed alcune persone moriranno, va detto senza ipocrisie ed ammettendo che la cosa è già in essere.

trovo che sia inutile ancora prendersela con chi fino all'ultimo andava all'apericena sui Navigli o con chi ha preso il treno per tornare da mammà in Calabria.   il latte è stato versato ed è inutile adesso prendersela perchè era parzialmente scremato.

tocca cercare di fare ciò che è prescritto per farla durare il meno possibile.     dopo si faranno i  conti con tutti, a partire dall'UE.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Va beh, dai. Il mio collega ora non mi dà il cambio perché si caga sotto avendo fatto con tutta la famiglia la coda per la funivia. Insieme all'altro in quarantena restiamo in due a smazzarci le uscite.
> Tutta questa gente al parco, al mare, in montagna poi pesa sugli altri.



Seriamente, sono profondamente dispiaciuta di aver ragione.
Vorrei essere una allarmista del cazzo. Essere in preda al panico e non essere lucida. 

E invece continuo a vedere le cose che poi succedono per davvero.  

Avrò la sindrome di cassandra


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non Spiacerti. Non è un problema.
> E non mi sento presa in giro.
> 
> Io so quello che faccio.
> ...


Riflettevo sul fatto che tu non hai paura della morte e io ne sono terrorizzata eppure davanti a questa cosa sembra il contrario


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non è per niente incazzosa. E' dritta. Imho.


Anche io sono dritta ma sorrido


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'atteggiamento che io trovo razionale è comprendere che questa non è un'influenza e che non è credibile pensare che finirà tra una settimana.   saranno fatte delle scelte ed alcune persone moriranno, va detto senza ipocrisie ed ammettendo che la cosa è già in essere.
> 
> trovo che sia inutile ancora prendersela con chi fino all'ultimo andava all'apericena sui Navigli o con chi ha preso il treno per tornare da mammà in Calabria.   il latte è stato versato ed è inutile adesso prendersela perchè era parzialmente scremato.
> 
> tocca cercare di fare ciò che è prescritto per farla durare il meno possibile.     dopo si faranno i  conti con tutti, a partire dall'UE.


Concordo.

Ma fino ad un certo punto.

Se chi fino all'ultimo era sui navigli, o ha preso il treno o tutte le cazzate fatte non comprende di aver fatto cazzate, mano a mano che le prescrizioni aumenteranno continuerà ad avere lo stesso atteggiamento del cazzo che ha avuto. 

Poi non importa fargli il culo direttamente. Tanto ci penserà il virus.

Il punto è impedirgli di continuare a replicare comportamenti del cazzo.
inchiodando il cambiamento veloce che serve per contenere. 

E questo è un problema. 

20.000 denunciati fa vomitare. 
significa che non solo ci sono questi 20.000 imbecilli. Ma ci sono almeno altri 20.000 che li sostengono. 
In una stima ottimista. 

il che significa che la gente esce tre volte per andare al cazzo di supermercato. 
O in farmacia.

Che non sa valutare i sintomi e intasa numeri di emergenza. 
Gente che pensando di fare bene regale le coperte agli ospedali, e fa perdere tempo ai medici (oltre che portare in giro roba per consegnare e aumentando le possibilità di diffusione) per ritirare.

La grande alleata di questo virus è la stupidità. 
Solo che per quella, minchia, anche se studiano, il vaccino non lo trovano.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> guarda il risultato, smetto di essere carina e caruccia e fare i giri dell'oca per non essere la solita montanara...e guarda un po'...incazzosa
> 
> Che pelli morbide che ci sono in giro.
> SE la mia è durezza...minchia.


Ma pelli morbide di che?
Non è che il tuo essere incazzosa mi crea problemi. Osservo la differenza tra il tuo atteggiamento e il mio tutto qui


----------



## Marjanna (16 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche io sono dritta ma sorrido


E di cosa sorridi? Non capisco.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Riflettevo sul fatto che tu non hai paura della morte e io ne sono terrorizzata eppure davanti a questa cosa sembra il contrario


Io onoro la morte @Nocciola.

La rispetto. 

come i cristiani rispettano dio. 
un timore reverenziale.

Lo capisci il timore reverenziale? 

E ho rispetto per la vita. 

La cosa che veramente mi rende triste, non spaventata.
Profondamente triste sai quale è?

Probabilmente mio padre, che due settimane fa stava tirando giù un bosco a mano, morirà.
E io lo saluterò sulla porta e dovrò lasciarlo andare a morire da solo.
Non potrò avere l'opportunità di essergli vicino mentre muore. non potrò avere l'opportunità di sentire il suo ultimo respiro. 
Non mi potrò arrampicare nella sua bara come ho fatto da bambina. 

Lo dovrò lasciar morire da solo. 
In mezzo a medici troppo indaffarati per aver cura della sua morte. 

Per pulirgli il culo se fosse sporco di merda o piscio.
Per dargli un sorriso.

Il suo corpo verrà neutramente lavato da mani sconosciute.
Senza compassione se non quella dovuta ad un corpo che inizia a decomporsi e che probabilmente è portare di un virus.

Vi ho lette di là parlare di fine vita.
E mi faceva sorridere invece il vostro non rendervi conto, tuo e di @Brunetta, di come stavate descrivendo situazioni che nulla hanno a che vedere con quello che sta succedendo e succederà.

Il corpo del marito di una amica di mia madre è in un congelatore. 
Ci starà per i prossimi trenta giorni.
In attesa di poterci fare qualcosa.
Lei era a casa malata. Lui anziano.
E' morto da solo.
Si sono salutati sulla porta sapendo benissimo che lui sarebbe morto da solo e lei boh.
Non può toccare, vedere, celebrare quel corpo morto. 

Questo è.

Mica l'hospice.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma pelli morbide di che?
> *Non è che il tuo essere incazzosa mi crea problemi.* Osservo la differenza tra il tuo atteggiamento e il mio tutto qui


Oh.

Meglio così  

Anche a me non infastidisce la delicatezza delle persone.
E non me ne faccio carico.

significa che non hai problemi a discutere col mio modo di esporre.
E non la prendi sul personale. 

Meglio. Più gente discute, più cose si riescono a comprendere.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E di cosa sorridi? Non capisco.


Delle cose di cui ho sempre sorriso 
Che esistono ancora nonostante il corona virus


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io onoro la morte @Nocciola.
> 
> La rispetto.
> 
> ...


Ma questo dispiacere è più che comprensibile, chi ha detto che questo non è il lato più triste di questo virus


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pesano pure i fumatori e gli alcolisti e i drogati e anche i diabetici o i malati di malattie cardiache (che magari hanno avuto una alimentazione insensata) ma pure chi ha avuto un solo figlio (dico quaranta o trent’anni fa) che non ha mantenuto la crescita almeno a 0. Facciamo la gara a chi danneggia di più? Ci sono gli evasori fiscali, gli inquinatori (più o meno tutti) e così via.
> Tutti in qualche modo pesiamo sulla collettività, ma tutti più o meno contribuiamo alla sua conservazione e al mantenimento.
> Oggi è una bella giornata già primaverile.
> Ah e siamo vivi, anche se puzziamo di Amuchina.


Ma è così difficile per te restare sul pezzo?
Pensavo di essere io a fare lunghe digressioni - al liceo tenevo conferenze, non interrogazioni - ma tu normalmente mescoli Adamo ed Eva con Garibaldi.
Sei peggio di me.


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Ma fino ad un certo punto.
> 
> ...


il vaccino per la demenza è la mazza ferrata.   ed è un linguaggio universale.  la capiscono italiani, negri, pisani, francesi, arabi, americani, tutti.

stare a spiegare ad un demente perchè il suo comportamento è demenziale è inutile ed il tempo ora è più prezioso che mai.

quindi, se incroci un demente che sta tenendo un comportamento a rischio, gli dai na mazzata sui malleoli, così poi non esce più.

a bocce ferme, potrai provare anche a rispiegare le cose.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma questo dispiacere è più che comprensibile, chi ha detto che questo non è il lato più triste di questo virus


Certo. 

Ecco perchè mi han fatta sorridere i discorsi sul fine vita che non c'entra un emerito cazzo in questa situazione. 

E, ritornando a monte, onorando la morte, faccio di tutto per poterci essere al momento della morte.

Motivo per cui i coglioni che vanno in giro impestando tutto e riempiendo poi gli ospedali mandandoli al collasso e impedendo di conseguenza la celebrazione della morte per me restano irresponsabili e stupidi. 

Il punto non è che verranno fatte scelte dolorose. 

Il punto è riuscire nelle scelte dolorose a conservare la dignità della morte. 
l'onore di quelle scelte. 

E i comportamenti della gente lo stanno impedendo. 

Ho la sensazione che tu legga le cose che faccio come un modo per evitare il virs.

SE così le hai lette, sbagli.

Sono modi per evitare la diffusione. 
Per fare in modo che si possa andare a morire dignitosamente. 

Io penso che prenderemo tutti questo virus.

ANche perchè non si sa niente di come torna. Di come sopravvive e probabilmente si ripresenterà finita l'emergenza. 

Il punto è liberare gli ospedali.

Andare ad averne bisogno un po' per volta. 

Mi spiego?

Ed è il motivo per cui proteggo i miei.
Voglio portarli a morire, provarci almeno, quando potrò salutarli in modo onorevole. 
E per empatia,  la cosa che auguro alla maggior parte delle persone.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> il vaccino per la demenza è la mazza ferrata.   ed è un linguaggio universale.  la capiscono italiani, negri, pisani, francesi, arabi, americani, tutti.
> 
> stare a spiegare ad un demente perchè il suo comportamento è demenziale è inutile ed il tempo ora è più prezioso che mai.
> 
> ...


Non la usano la mazza ferrata minchia.

Io la userei.
Ma non la usano e non la vogliono usare.

E ho paura che non la useranno.
E lo sai anche tu. 

Purtroppo si può solo provare a spiegare.
Lo scrivo di nuovo.
Purtroppo. 

Perchè non poterla usare crea più danni che a usarla.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'atteggiamento che io trovo razionale è comprendere che questa non è un'influenza e che non è credibile pensare che finirà tra una settimana.   saranno fatte delle scelte ed alcune persone moriranno, va detto senza ipocrisie ed ammettendo che la cosa è già in essere.
> 
> trovo che sia inutile ancora prendersela con chi fino all'ultimo andava all'apericena sui Navigli o con chi ha preso il treno per tornare da mammà in Calabria.   il latte è stato versato ed è inutile adesso prendersela perchè era parzialmente scremato.
> 
> tocca cercare di fare ciò che è prescritto per farla durare il meno possibile.     dopo si faranno i  conti con tutti, a partire dall'UE.


Perplesso, quanto ci scommetti che quando saremo fuori dal picco noi al nord avremo una manica di coglioni che dal sud impestato si riversersera' qui riaccendendo nuovi focolai?
E lo stesso quando riapriremo le frontiere e tedeschi, inglesi e francesi faranno la stessa cosa. 
Tra l'altro qui da me hanno dovuto nastrare il parco, che era pieno di gente, come nulla fosse. 
Non puoi andare avanti a focolai sparsi e gente che va in giro.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> In Francia sicuramente, visto che fanno lo stesso le elezioni
> Ma ti assicuro che in qualche altro paese la gente ha capito benissimo di stare in casa senza decreto.


Ho dei dubbi che gli altri europei siano meglio di noi.


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma è così difficile per te restare sul pezzo?
> Pensavo di essere io a fare lunghe digressioni - al liceo tenevo conferenze, non interrogazioni - ma tu normalmente mescoli Adamo ed Eva con Garibaldi.
> Sei peggio di me.


tu talvolta sei parecchio esagerato.   è ragionevole avere paura in questo frangente.   ma è ancora più ragionevole cercare di ragionare.

come detto, oggi ero alla posta, ho provato a spiegare alle impiegate che in questo momento ci sono priorità nella consegna delle mascherine e ho mostrato loro un messaggio in cui si spiegava come disinfettare le mascherine FFP3.  perchè è ovvio che sarebbe meglio poterle cambiare ogni giorno, ma in questo momento non è possibile.

ho avvisato anche i miei clienti più affezionati che in questo momento spedisco quando posso, non è che mi metto ad uscire ogni volta, ma lo faccio una volta al giorno.  

lo faccio perchè come tutti gli autonomi, non ho stipendi sicuri nè mutua nè ferie pagate.   quindi anche se potenzialmente è un rischio, esco per fare le spedizioni, dato che anche i corrieri adesso sono in crisi, con tanti ragazzi a casa malati.  cerco di ridurre al minimo le uscite, faccio un giro unico tra corriere, posta e negozio del fruttarolo.   poi torno a casa.

non avendo cani da uscire, in genere non esco più se non per mettere fuori dal cancello la rumenta


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo.
> 
> Ecco perchè mi han fatta sorridere i discorsi sul fine vita che non c'entra un emerito cazzo in questa situazione.
> 
> ...


Comunque i vestiti a 90 gradi poi li butti via 
Non so perché lo fai trovo eccessivo quello che fai indipendentemente dalla motivazione


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Perplesso, quanto ci scommetti che quando saremo fuori dal picco noi al nord avremo una manica di coglioni che dal sud impestato si riversersera' qui riaccendendo nuovi focolai?
> E lo stesso quando riapriremo le frontiere e tedeschi, inglesi e francesi faranno la stessa cosa.
> Tra l'altro qui da me hanno dovuto nastrare il parco, che era pieno di gente, come nulla fosse.
> Non puoi andare avanti a focolai sparsi e gente che va in giro.


è probabile che quando si ammaleranno al sud, qualcuno cercherà di rientrare.   la demenza è un virus implacabile.  

non credo che le frontiere riapriranno presto e voglio fare scorta di popcorn per quando Francia, Olanda e Germania saranno nelle canne.

il primo che porta una mascherina oltre confine lo inculo senza vaselina.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Comunque i vestiti a 90 gradi poi li butti via
> Non so perché lo fai trovo eccessivo quello che fai indipendentemente dalla motivazione


E perchè li butti via???
Mica li lavo sempre a 90°. E' un momento così.
Basta non usare la lana. Basta usare tessuti grossi. 

E lo so che lo trovi eccessivo.

E infatti andavi a fare aperitivo @Nocciola mentre io ero in casa e uscivo solo per la spesa. 

Solo che i fatti per ora, dimostrano che i miei comportamenti ecessivi sono quelli che servono.
quando poi i fatti  mi disconfermeranno, sarò felicissima di smetterli.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Delle cose di cui ho sempre sorriso
> Che esistono ancora nonostante il corona virus


Mi fa piacere tu sorrida. Capita anche a me ogni tanto. In questo periodo mi piacerebbe moltissimo uscire con il solo pensiero di farmi un bel giro e camminare e fotografare le fioriture. So che è una cosa che mi porta un sorriso interiore. 
Ieri ho visto un codibugnolo con delle piume nel becco. E' tempo di nidi. Pure se c'è il coronavirus.
La mancanza di tranquillità rispetto a questo virus incide. Non ho scritto altrove di questo ma ho sentito che ci sono persone che polemizzano rispetto ai vari flash mob. Vedi ad esempio questa è una cosa che a me non tranquillizza perchè quel che mi arriva è che ci sono dei bambini a cui devi dare il giochino per contenerli altrimenti ti sfasciano casa. E mi chiedo cosa potrebbe accadere se poi si annoiano del giochino, e gli verrà chiesto di rimanere ancora tappati in casa. Non è che non capisca la necessità di muovere il corpo e di sentire il vento, però mi sembra di stare in mezzo ad un popolo che deve far sagra, a prescindere. Ogni scusa è buona. Weeee apeeeeeeeeeeeeeee vabè sarà...


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu talvolta sei parecchio esagerato.   è ragionevole avere paura in questo frangente.   ma è ancora più ragionevole cercare di ragionare.
> 
> come detto, oggi ero alla posta, ho provato a spiegare alle impiegate che in questo momento ci sono priorità nella consegna delle mascherine e ho mostrato loro un messaggio in cui si spiegava come disinfettare le mascherine FFP3.  perchè è ovvio che sarebbe meglio poterle cambiare ogni giorno, ma in questo momento non è possibile.
> 
> ...


Io non ho mascherine, ma debbo ugualmente andare in ufficio due/ tre volte la settimana e starci tutto il giorno, aspettando corrieri e collaboratori.
E il mio collega è in quarantena.
Mia moglie è a casa e tra un po' senza reddito o senza ferie, il che è la stessa cosa per il tipo di lavoro che fa.
Ho avuto tre lutti in dieci giorni. Nessuna cerimonia.
Il padre di un amico di mia figlia è intubato. 
La madre è malata. 
Se dovrà essere ricoverata l'amico di mia figlia passerà per gli assistenti sociali. 
Qui tutti tranquilli, però poi stanno a casa. 
Posso raccontare barzellette altrove, ma non in questo thread.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> è probabile che quando si ammaleranno al sud, qualcuno cercherà di rientrare.   la demenza è un virus implacabile.
> 
> non credo che le frontiere riapriranno presto e voglio fare scorta di popcorn per quando Francia, Olanda e Germania saranno nelle canne.
> 
> *il primo che porta una mascherina oltre confine lo inculo senza vaselina.*


Mettiti una maschera e mandami il video perfavore. 
con l'audio. 

MI piacerebbe molto poter guardare.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E perchè li butti via???
> Mica li lavo sempre a 90°. E' un momento così.
> Basta non usare la lana. Basta usare tessuti grossi.
> 
> ...


Meglio che esci nuda.
A 90 gradi resiste solo il metallo.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E perchè li butti via???
> Mica li lavo sempre a 90°. E' un momento così.
> Basta non usare la lana. Basta usare tessuti grossi.
> 
> ...


Perché non so che vestiti hai tu ma se lavo qualcosa di mio o dei miei figli a 90 gradi escono gli abiti di ken e della Barbie


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E perchè li butti via???
> Mica li lavo sempre a 90°. E' un momento così.
> Basta non usare la lana. Basta usare tessuti grossi.
> 
> ...


Ho fatto aperitivo e cene finché si potevano fare 
non certo quando hanno vietato


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io non ho mascherine, ma debbo ugualmente andare in ufficio due/ tre volte la settimana e starci, aspettando corrieri e collaboratori.
> E il mio collega è in quarantena.
> Mia moglie è a casa e tra un po' senza reddito o senza ferie, il che è la stessa cosa per il tipo di lavoro che fa.
> Ho avuto tre lutti in dieci giorni. Nessuna cerimonia.
> ...


è un momento pesante.   triste.    pericoloso.

mettersi a strillare però non lo risolve.   bisogna cercare per una volta di essere disciplinati.   questo conta, poi a fine corsa si vedrà com'è andata


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere tu sorrida. Capita anche a me ogni tanto. In questo periodo mi piacerebbe moltissimo uscire con il solo pensiero di farmi un bel giro e camminare e fotografare le fioriture. So che è una cosa che mi porta un sorriso interiore.
> Ieri ho visto un codibugnolo con delle piume nel becco. E' tempo di nidi. Pure se c'è il coronavirus.
> La mancanza di tranquillità rispetto a questo virus incide. Non ho scritto altrove di questo ma ho sentito che ci sono persone che polemizzano rispetto ai vari flash mob. Vedi ad esempio questa è una cosa che a me non tranquillizza perchè quel che mi arriva è che ci sono dei bambini a cui devi dare il giochino per contenerli altrimenti ti sfasciano casa. E mi chiedo cosa potrebbe accadere se poi si annoiano del giochino, e gli verrà chiesto di rimanere ancora tappati in casa. Non è che non capisca la necessità di muovere il corpo e di sentire il vento, però mi sembra di stare in mezzo ad un popolo che deve far sagra, a prescindere. Ogni scusa è buona. Weeee apeeeeeeeeeeeeeee vabè sarà...


Sono le cose che penso anche io 
Ma appunto riesco ancora a ridere con gli amici , fare lunghe telefonate, videochiamate senza che il virus sia l’argomento principale


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Meglio che esci nuda.
> A 90 gradi resiste solo il metallo.


L'altro giorno era in effetti nuda sul pianerottolo    

Tanto qui non c'è nessuno, ed in ogni caso, potrebbe essere uno spettacolo che allieta gli occhi 
sono una altruista


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mettiti una maschera e mandami il video perfavore.
> con l'audio.
> 
> MI piacerebbe molto poter guardare.


Siamo in due


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere tu sorrida. Capita anche a me ogni tanto. In questo periodo mi piacerebbe moltissimo uscire con il solo pensiero di farmi un bel giro e camminare e fotografare le fioriture. So che è una cosa che mi porta un sorriso interiore.
> Ieri ho visto un codibugnolo con delle piume nel becco. E' tempo di nidi. Pure se c'è il coronavirus.
> La mancanza di tranquillità rispetto a questo virus incide. Non ho scritto altrove di questo ma ho sentito che ci sono persone che polemizzano rispetto ai vari flash mob. Vedi ad esempio questa è una cosa che a me non tranquillizza perchè quel che mi arriva è che ci sono dei bambini a cui devi dare il giochino per contenerli altrimenti ti sfasciano casa. E mi chiedo cosa potrebbe accadere se poi si annoiano del giochino, e gli verrà chiesto di rimanere ancora tappati in casa. Non è che non capisca la necessità di muovere il corpo e di sentire il vento, però mi sembra di stare in mezzo ad un popolo che deve far sagra, a prescindere. Ogni scusa è buona. Weeee apeeeeeeeeeeeeeee vabè sarà...


Io faccio foto quando esco per lavoro. Mi piace la dimensione surreale della città.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché non so che vestiti hai tu ma se lavo qualcosa di mio o dei miei figli a 90 gradi escono gli abiti di ken e della Barbie


Buh...che ne so io di che vestiti usate?

I miei a 90° non gli succede niente. 
Sarò grezza e poco elegante, mi sa. 

Felpe in cotonaccio, di quelle che se sotto non hai la maglietta ti grattano. tute e pantaloni da lavoro. 

Poi in casa fondamentalmente uso pochissimi vestiti.
Ma quelli che uso in casa non li lavo a 90°.

Fuori esco vestita come se dovessi andare sul monte.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'altro giorno era in effetti nuda sul pianerottolo
> 
> Tanto qui non c'è nessuno, ed in ogni caso, potrebbe essere uno spettacolo che allieta gli occhi
> sono una altruista


Lo faceva anche mia moglie.
Divertente.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho fatto aperitivo e cene finché si potevano fare
> non certo quando hanno vietato


Sì, l'ho capito. 

Ma anche allora si diceva che sarebbe stato meglio evitare. 
E chi lo evitava veniva tacciato di esagerato. 

Ci mancherebbe che tu lo faccia ora o che lo facciano i tuoi figli. 
Sarebbe veramente imbecille. 
E tu non lo sei.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'altro giorno era in effetti nuda sul pianerottolo
> 
> Tanto qui non c'è nessuno, ed in ogni caso, potrebbe essere uno spettacolo che allieta gli occhi
> sono una altruista


Condividi anche per noi sul forum.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Lo faceva anche mia moglie.
> Divertente.


Serve un po' di allegria di quella oscena e volgare di questi giorni.

Si stanno usando comportamenti di esorcismo medievale, tipo i flash mob o le cazzate degli arcobaleni.

visto che siamo ripiombati nel medioevo, come se ne fossimo mai usciti, tanto varrebbe recuperare anche l'oscenità medievale. 
Sarebbe bello!


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Condividi anche per noi sul forum.


Ci tengo alla mia privacy 

E poi lo sai, con le foto ho il mio rapporto disfunzionale.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Buh...che ne so io di che vestiti usate?
> 
> I miei a 90° non gli succede niente.
> Sarò grezza e poco elegante, mi sa.
> ...


Ma va figurati
Io parlo anche di abiti di lavoro di mio figlio 
Camicie di cotone di mio marito 
Impossibile a 90 gradi 
Io sono in pigiama da mercoledì  qualcosa di positivo c è


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Siamo in due


Sarebbe uno spettacolo!!


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Serve un po' di allegria di quella oscena e volgare di questi giorni.
> 
> Si stanno usando comportamenti di esorcismo medievale, tipo i flash mob o le cazzate degli arcobaleni.
> 
> ...


Io l'unico flash mob che farò sul balcone sarà prendere il sole nudo. Mi manca.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sarebbe uno spettacolo!!


Sai che è timido 
È uno dei suoi pochi difetti


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma va figurati
> Io parlo anche di abiti di lavoro di mio figlio
> Camicie di cotone di mio marito
> Impossibile a 90 gradi
> Io sono in pigiama da mercoledì  qualcosa di positivo c è


Ok, quindi roba delicata.

Le camicie di G. le ho lavate a 90° e reggono.
Male che le butteremo e ne compreremo di nuove.
Mi sembra l'ultimo dei nostri problemi.

Io in casa ho vestitini estivi leggeri.
Meno roba possibile addosso.
Sto a piedi nudi, che sono più facili da lavare delle calze

Insomma, contengo.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sai che è timido
> È uno dei suoi pochi difetti


Un timidone...è vero 

Ma se si maschera. Ci sarebbero maschere carine...


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non la usano la mazza ferrata minchia.
> 
> Io la userei.
> Ma non la usano e non la vogliono usare.
> ...


Ci arriveremo.
L'egiziano che si è incazzato ieri con i ragazzi assembrati sulla panchina me lo ha fatto intuire.
I prossimi che dal sud verranno al nord per fuggire dal virus verranno fucilati dai milanesi, direttamente.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io l'unico flash mob che farò sul balcone sarà prendere il sole nudo. Mi manca.


In città dev'essere dura.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ok, quindi roba delicata.
> 
> Le camicie di G. le ho lavate a 90° e reggono.
> Male che le butteremo e ne compreremo di nuove.
> ...


Io con l'asciugstrice in vacanza ho dovuto buttare via le tee shirt.
Di cosa sono fatte le camicie? Di asbesto?


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ci arriveremo.
> L'egiziano che si è incazzato ieri con i ragazzi assembrati sulla panchina me lo ha fatto intuire.
> I prossimi che dal sud verranno al nord per fuggire dal virus verranno fucilati dai milanesi, direttamente.


E questo è un altro aspetto di quello che mi preoccupa. 

se iniziano anche disordini sociali siamo apposto!


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> In città dev'essere dura.


Tra l'altro abbiamo una perdita dal tetto, che gocciola sulla terrazza. Ho abbastanza verde attorno, ma è pur sempre una terrazza. Sdraiato  non dovrebbe vederci nessuno, al limite quello della villetta a lato.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io con l'asciugstrice in vacanza ho dovuto buttare via le tee shirt.
> Di cosa sono fatte le camicie? Di asbesto?


cotone. 
Semplicissimo cotone. 

L'asciugatrice è una cosa diversa. Mi sa.
Credo sia una cosa che riguarda il comportamento delle fibbre. 
Ma non ne son niente. 

L'asciugatrice, che ho usato qualche volta, mi ha rovinato vestiti che lavati anche a 90° stavano benissimo senza asciugatrice.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E questo è un altro aspetto di quello che mi preoccupa.
> 
> se iniziano anche disordini sociali siamo apposto!


Va beh, non portiamoci avanti. C'è tempo.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Va beh, non portiamoci avanti. C'è tempo.


Io sono una pianificatrice. 

Ho bisogno di lanciare lo sguardo in avanti e prepararmi. 

Poi mi calo nella situazione. 

Ma di solito ci arrivo preparata. 
In proporzione alle possibilità di preparazione, ovviamente. 

quindi ai disordini sociali sono preparata. 
Poi mi stupirò e dirò che non capisco. 

Ma sono preparata.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Tra l'altro abbiamo una perdita dal tetto, che gocciola sulla terrazza. Ho abbastanza verde attorno, ma è pur sempre una terrazza. Sdraiato  non dovrebbe vederci nessuno, al limite quello della villetta a lato.


Vabbè...fortuna che la perdita è sulla terrazza. Se la terrazza è ben isolata da quello che gli sta sotto. 

Credo che ora come ora, nessuno si muoverebbe per dar multe per offesa al pudore. Questa per esempio è una cosa buona


----------



## Marjanna (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io faccio foto quando esco per lavoro. Mi piace la dimensione surreale della città.


Ho guardato se ritrovavo velocemente il sito (non ricordo assolutamente quale fosse, non italiano comunque) ma approposito di foto avevo visto una serie girata a Wuhan da una fotografa. E qui ancora si accennava al coronavirus. Da totale ignorante mi aveva colpito che aveva la macchina fotografica coperta dalla pellicola, sembrava quella trasparente per alimenti, solo l'otturatore era libero, e lei era completamente scafandrata dalla testa ai piedi. Vorrà pur dire qualcosa?


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> cotone.
> Semplicissimo cotone.
> 
> L'asciugatrice è una cosa diversa. Mi sa.
> ...


L'asciugatrice è un disastro. Purtroppo, perché mi sarebbe parecchio utile.
Io lavo a 40 gradi in media.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho guardato se ritrovavo velocemente il sito (non ricordo assolutamente quale fosse, non italiano comunque) ma approposito di foto avevo visto una serie girata a Wuhan da una fotografa. E qui ancora si accennava al coronavirus. Da totale ignorante mi aveva colpito che aveva la macchina fotografica coperta dalla pellicola, sembrava quella trasparente per alimenti, solo l'otturatore era libero, e lei era completamente scafandrata dalla testa ai piedi. Vorrà pur dire qualcosa?


Se lo trovi mi mandi il link?


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> L'asciugatrice è un disastro. Purtroppo, perché mi sarebbe parecchio utile.
> Io lavo a 40 gradi in media.


Io di solito la lana 30 e il resto fra i 40 e i 60.

non uso asciugatrice e faccio asciugare davanti alla stufa. Stendo la sera e la mattina è tutto asciutto. 
FRa poco si può iniziare a stendere all'aperto. (se non scoprono che il virus svolazza allegramente qua e là). 

Lavo ora a 90. 
E continuerò a farlo. 

Male che va butto i vestiti. 
Disgrazia fermet lè. (disgrazia fermati lì...ossia, non me ne può fregare di meno di buttare i vestiti e ricomprarne altre. Ne ho pochi e non sono particolarmente interessata ai vestiti in generale. Sono costumi di scena. Quelli ufficiali sono chiusi nell'armadio)


----------



## stany (16 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> Il fatto di Venezia era una baggianata e si capiva comunque si sono fatti , mi sembra qualche giorno o mesi di galera.
> Altra contraddizione a Bruxelles sempre contrari è vero ma lo avete  fatto in itali alleandovi con il berlusca ?Mi sembra un bel esempio di paraculate  aver governato con lui e poi non aver fatto niente di quello che dici forse a parole anzi anche a gesti ricordo il deputato che voleva emulare Cruschov  togliendosi la scarpa , l'ampolla del dell'acqua del po , l'altro che voleva abbatter tutte le leggi inutili , e di cazzate ccosì te ne potrei dire altre .
> Il bambino di adesso è un paraculo  cavalca tutto per il suo tornaconto solo per andare a governare  mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere cosa avrebbe fatto adesso con sta crisi  avrebbe rotto su tutto con l'europa altro che problemi con il debito ci avrebbe fatto precipitare seguito a dire che noi non contiamo un cazzo se di la ridono come lo hanno fatto con il Berlusca , ce se magnano detto alla romana.


Guarda che io la lega non l'ho mai votata eh!
Comunque mi ricordo quando Bossi diceva mai con Berlusconi mai con Berlusconi.... E dopo una settimana era passeggio nel parco di Villa Macherio con il braccio di Berlusconi appoggiato sulla spalla lasciata libera dalla canottiera.....
Diciamo che la selezione degli uomini politici e dei partiti di conseguenza ,è possibile farla attraverso la verifica di come si sono comportati; e naturalmente delle elezioni.
Votando chi non ha mai avuto responsabilità di governo si spera più possa cambiare la situazione; ma purtroppo questa non è una dittatura o per fortuna, pertanto quando ci sono le coalizioni tra vari partiti se scende a compromessi e si perdono gli obiettivi iniziali. Certo che esiste sempre una classifica del meno peggio! Abbiamo potuto vedere che Berlusconi alla sua cricca ha fatto i vent'anni cavoli propri. Leggi ad personam, abbastanza poco per il paese, anche se poi proprio non immensamente peggio di tutti gli altri.
una classe dirigente rispecchia quello che è il popolo italiano pertanto non si può nemmeno pretendere che sia poi così meglio.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se lo trovi mi mandi il link?


Più tardi guardo ma sarà dura. Ho aperto non so quanti siti in questi ultimi tempi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E malgrado questo si ammalano ugualmente, perché lavorano in ambienti contaminati.


purtroppo l'equipaggiamento corretto lo hanno avuto  10 giorni fa.
I caschi fine di questa settimana.
Era 8inevitabile che si ammalassero con semplici msscherine chirurgiche


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ci tengo alla mia privacy
> 
> E poi lo sai, con le foto ho il mio rapporto disfunzionale.


Lo so.
Sul pianerottolo di mia moglie nuda ne ho qualcuna.
Una nostra piccola perversione.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Lo so.
> Sul pianerottolo di mia moglie nuda ne ho qualcuna.
> Una nostra piccola perversione.


Anche G. ridacchia parecchio.

E' una bella perversione. 
sono belle le perversioni.


----------



## ologramma (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Lo so.
> Sul pianerottolo di mia moglie nuda ne ho qualcuna.
> Una nostra piccola perversione.


beati i vicini o i dirempettai , con il mio lavoro ne ho viste di cose dal palazzo di fronte , spero che quando le hai scattate eri in aperta campagna o una villetta isolata ma da quello che ricordo che hai scritto sei in una zona non solitaria.
Comunque bella e coinvolgente perversione


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche G. ridacchia parecchio.
> 
> E' una bella perversione.
> sono belle le perversioni.


Ti fanno compagnia.
Mi mancano.
Non riuscirei a stare con una donna che non ne abbia almeno una.
Magari la stessa mia.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma è così difficile per te restare sul pezzo?
> Pensavo di essere io a fare lunghe digressioni - al liceo tenevo conferenze, non interrogazioni - ma tu normalmente mescoli Adamo ed Eva con Garibaldi.
> Sei peggio di me.


Lunga io?


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> beati i vicini o i dirempettai , con il mio lavoro ne ho viste di cose dal palazzo di fronte , spero che quando le hai scattate eri in aperta campagna o una villetta isolata ma da quello che ricordo che hai scritto sei in una zona non solitaria.
> Comunque bella e coinvolgente perversione


Ho una discreta collezione di foto scattate ovunque, non necessariamente in zone isolate. 
Si, molto eccitante. 
È una piccola perversione abbastanza diffusa, ma non certo praticata da molti.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> L'asciugatrice è un disastro. Purtroppo, perché mi sarebbe parecchio utile.
> Io lavo a 40 gradi in media.


La mia asciugatrice è una meraviglia. La adoro
Asciugo anche le scarpe
Non mi ha mai rovinato nulla


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lunga io?


No, lungo ero io.
Tu sei concisa, ma non sempre sul pezzo.
Tendi spesso a divagare per riportare il discorso in ambiti già percorsi.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La mia asciugatrice è una meraviglia. La adoro
> Asciugo anche le scarpe
> Non mi ha mai rovinato nulla


Non ricordo la marca, ero a Madrid.
Però era un modello alto di gamma.
Allora devo aver sbagliato qualcosa. Mi son ritrovato magliette corte e striminzite di spalle.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non ricordo la marca, ero a Madrid.
> Però era un modello alto di gamma.
> Allora devo aver sbagliato qualcosa. Mi son ritrovato magliette corte e striminzite di spalle.


LA mia è una beko quindi nemmeno una delle migliori
Morirei senza, non posso più farne a meno


----------



## ologramma (16 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> LA mia è una beko quindi nemmeno una delle migliori
> Morirei senza, non posso più farne a meno


col clima  che avete su l'avrei comperata anche io ma da noi il sole hai visto che danni che fa?


----------



## ologramma (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ho una discreta collezione di foto scattate ovunque, non necessariamente in zone isolate.
> Si, molto eccitante.
> È una piccola perversione abbastanza diffusa, ma non certo praticata da molti.


l'avrei fatte anche io ma avevo la super otto  che ddovevo portare i filmini allo sviluppo e non credo che sarebbe stata una buona idea


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> l'avrei fatte anche io ma avevo la super otto  che ddovevo portare i filmini allo sviluppo e non credo che sarebbe stata una buona idea


Foto di nudo. Solo quelle. Le stampavo tranquillamente in qualsiasi laboratorio. I porno col video.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

L'Esselunga da noi praticamente non accetta più ordini on line
Anche Carrefour.


----------



## Lara3 (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ho dei dubbi che gli altri europei siano meglio di noi.


Danny, Italia ha maggior numero di contagiati dopo Cina ovviamente . Questo significa qualcosa no ?
E se qualcuno dice ancora : Italia ha tanti contagiati perché fa tanti tamponi, allora io rispondo che per ora solo Italia è al limite con i letti nella terapia intensiva. Gli altri paesi mica nascondono i malati gravi COVID in cantina. 
Ovviamente l’epidemia si espanderà anche negli altri paesi, questo sì. 
Ma io mi farei seriamente una domanda: perché così tanti in Italia , perché i stati confinanti della Cina hanno meno contagiati ?
Bisogna essere sinceri, lasciare da parte l’orgoglio nazionale ed ammettere che qualcosa non funziona così bene.


----------



## ologramma (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Foto di nudo. Solo quelle. Le stampavo tranquillamente in qualsiasi laboratorio. I porno col video.


se facevo foto avrei preso la macchinetta che se la stampava da solo , comunque mai proposto  c'erano le riviste erotiche allora


----------



## ivanl (16 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Danny, Italia ha maggior numero di contagiati. Questo significa qualcosa no ?
> E se qualcuno dice ancora : Italia ha tanti contagiati perché fa tanti tamponi, allora io rispondo che per ora solo Italia è al limite con i letti nella terapia intensiva. Gli altri paesi mica nascondono i malati gravi COVID in cantina.
> Ovviamente l’epidemia si espanderà anche negli altri paesi, questo sì.
> Ma io mi farei seriamente una domanda: perché così tanti in Italia , perché i stati confinanti della Cina hanno meno contagiati ?
> Bisogna essere sinceri, lasciare da parte l’orgoglio nazionale ed ammettere che qualcosa non funziona così bene.


Io sono tutto tranne che un estimatore dell'Italia e della sua classe politica, ma semplicemente altrove la gente muore in casa o per strada, come e' successo in Cina. Noi li portiamo tutti in ospedale, possibilmente


----------



## Lara3 (16 Marzo 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io sono tutto tranne che un estimatore dell'Italia e della sua classe politica, ma semplicemente altrove la gente muore in casa o per strada, come e' successo in Cina. Noi li portiamo tutti in ospedale, possibilmente


Dove ?


----------



## ivanl (16 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dove ?


non ho capito la domanda


----------



## Lara3 (16 Marzo 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> non ho capito la domanda


Dove muore la gente per strada o in casa in Europa ?


----------



## bluestar02 (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo fa mia zia di 85 anni.
> 
> Scarpe fuori di casa. Vestiti per stare dentro e vestiti per stare fuori. (i famosi vestiti da casa dei nostri vecchi)
> Entrare con la borsa della spesa e appoggiarla in luogo definito e di facile disinfezione.
> ...


Quoto col sangue.
Per questo sterilizzo tutto con lampada UV alta intensità. 
Prossima volta che vado fuori x spesa pensiono le FFP3 e tiro fuori l artiglieria pesante campale. Fanculo


----------



## bluestar02 (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> L'Esselunga da noi praticamente non accetta più ordini on line
> Anche Carrefour.


Tu dove sei?


----------



## ivanl (16 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dove muore la gente per strada o in casa in Europa ?


in Cina; rileggendomi, ero stato confuso


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Danny, Italia ha maggior numero di contagiati dopo Cina ovviamente . Questo significa qualcosa no ?
> E se qualcuno dice ancora : Italia ha tanti contagiati perché fa tanti tamponi, allora io rispondo che per ora solo Italia è al limite con i letti nella terapia intensiva. Gli altri paesi mica nascondono i malati gravi COVID in cantina.
> Ovviamente l’epidemia si espanderà anche negli altri paesi, questo sì.
> Ma io mi farei seriamente una domanda: perché così tanti in Italia , perché i stati confinanti della Cina hanno meno contagiati ?
> Bisogna essere sinceri, lasciare da parte l’orgoglio nazionale ed ammettere che qualcosa non funziona così bene.


Credo che gli altri paesi siano solo in ritardo. Idem gli USA, sui contagiati. Per i morti è un altro discorso


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Quoto col sangue.
> Per questo sterilizzo tutto con *lampada UV alta intensità*.
> Prossima volta che vado fuori x spesa pensiono le FFP3 e tiro fuori l artiglieria pesante campale. Fanculo


beh, se ne hai una in più, mandamela


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Tu dove sei?


Prov. Milano.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non ho sentito il discorso del tipo.
> Non leggo i giornali. E non seguo le notizie.
> 
> Mi aggiorno solo sui numeri.
> ...


Annhe io sto a distanza, noto peraltro che la distanza è molto ben seguita e abbondantemente

Il tipo è come dicevo il direttore del reparto malattie infettive Dell ISS, e la cosa è stata scritta appunto su un quotidiano nazionale, sua risposta a domanda

Riguardo la diffusione, La relazione tecnica del decreto di emergenza del governo, prevede questa salita, che avrà il suo apice in settimana, per poi calare gradatamente

Io leggo questo su fonti ufficiali, non su Facebook ecco. 

E queste sono previsioni fatte  basandosi sui blocchi e le restrizioni recentemente applicati.
Scontando anche le teste di cazzo che vanno a giro senza motivo, cosa che potrà allungare l'onda, ma a quel Punto se le strutture sanitarie hanno un minimo di respiro, il peggio (per ora) sarebbe passato

Però appunto io non parlavo esattamente di quelle teste di cazzo, che, inutile dirlo, andrebbero solo picchiate, ma non si può

Ma di mascherine e loro uso

Anche qui non si trovano

Forse è per quello che evitano di dire nel psrticsre qua do vanno usate, chissà


----------



## Skorpio (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io onoro la morte @Nocciola.
> 
> La rispetto.
> 
> ...


In guerra si muore (quasi) sempre da soli

E questa è una guerra

Tuo padre lo puoi salutare anche quando fosse in via di trasferimento, e sono certo che sarebbe un saluto altrettanto intenso, e intriso di significati. sapendo tu e lui di che tipo di saluto potrebbe trattarsi

Eventualmente (ovviamente spero di no) dovesse declinare così la situazione

Forse non ti sembrerà, ma È un privilegio enorme anche salutarsi senza accompagnarsi fino proprio all'ultimo, quando c'è consapevolezza di entrambi.

A dirsi che ci si era sbagliati, poi, si è sempre in tempo


----------



## bluestar02 (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> beh, se ne hai una in più, mandamela


Ne ho 1 anche perché è grande


----------



## stany (16 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Danny, Italia ha maggior numero di contagiati dopo Cina ovviamente . Questo significa qualcosa no ?
> E se qualcuno dice ancora : Italia ha tanti contagiati perché fa tanti tamponi, allora io rispondo che per ora solo Italia è al limite con i letti nella terapia intensiva. Gli altri paesi mica nascondono i malati gravi COVID in cantina.
> Ovviamente l’epidemia si espanderà anche negli altri paesi, questo sì.
> Ma io mi farei seriamente una domanda: perché così tanti in Italia , perché i stati confinanti della Cina hanno meno contagiati ?
> Bisogna essere sinceri, lasciare da parte l’orgoglio nazionale ed ammettere che qualcosa non funziona così bene.


La differenza che noi abbiamo 5000 posti in rianimazione e la Germania 26.000 invece...


----------



## bluestar02 (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Prov. Milano.


Ok grazie


----------



## stany (16 Marzo 2020)

Sono al parco e ci sarà un decimo delle persone che c'erano gli altri giorni.
Però in lontananza ogni 10 minuti si sente un'ambulanza mah...


----------



## Lara3 (16 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> La differenza che noi abbiamo 5000 posti in rianimazione e la Germania 26.000 invece...


E anche che loro hanno saputo contenere i contagi. Non che Italia è avanti. Avanti a cosa ? Mica si fa la gara a chi arriva prima !
Dalla Cina sono uscite delle persone contagiate, si presume che in uguale numero sono andate nei vari paesi europei. 
È i contagi fuori dalla Cina sono partiti tutti insieme . Mica a Italia hanno dato il virus sottobanco un mese prima degli altri !
Solo che in Italia ha trovato condizioni favorevoli per espandersi.


----------



## Darietto (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Si fa quel che si può.
> 
> Al meglio.
> 
> ...



nel mio piccolo il megilio lo faccio: riempio frigo e frizer (per quello che ci sta), e quando si svuota faccio scorte. Non cazzeggio in giro senza motivo. Tra l'altro ho la "fortuna", almeno per questo problema, di abitare in una zona a bassissima densità di abitanti.

Per le finestre, non so dove abiti te, ma dove sono io, in 20 minuti di finestre aperte la temperatura interna arriva in poco a 19 gradi., con una percezione di 15 per via dell''umidità. Senza contare i costi per il riscaldamento.
Ma al di là di questo, in generale non sono il tipo ossessionato dalle pulizie in casa per paura del microbo selvaggio. I miei cani salgono sul letto, leccano i piatti e a volte pisciano anche in casa. Per questo pulisco ogni tanto il pavimenti, ma la polvere , per esempio, la faccio ogni due tre mesi.

forse ho divagato.


----------



## stany (16 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E anche che loro hanno saputo contenere i contagi. Non che Italia è avanti. Avanti a cosa ? Mica si fa la gara a chi arriva prima !
> Dalla Cina sono uscite delle persone contagiate, si presume che in uguale numero sono andate nei vari paesi europei.
> È i contagi fuori dalla Cina sono partiti tutti insieme . Mica a Italia hanno dato il virus sottobanco un mese prima degli altri !
> Solo che in Italia ha trovato condizioni favorevoli per espandersi.


Ma se la.mia amica in Germania fino a sei giorni fa diceva che non erano nemmeno sicuri che chiudessero le scuole.
Il fatto è che il nostro e un paese paese più vecchio e, le zone in cui è arrivato per primo il virus, sono densamente popolate e/o hanno una alta intensità di contatti con la Cina . Ma conta soprattutto il metodo di conteggio dei morti "presunti" da virus: loro un 87enne con patologie varie ,certamente sono stati più furbi a non inserirlo nella casistica del covid.
Il fatto di avere quasi un quarto in proporzione alla popolazione ,di posti in rianimazione, consente di celare la contingenza emergenziale dovuta al virus.
In Germania l'hanno sottovalutato più di noi ,anche solo per il fatto che avendo un assetto federale nei Land,  ciascuno è autonomo nel gestire iniziative che e invece in Italia sono sottoposte al governo centrale mediante le prefetture. Un esempio sono stati gli stadi di calcio, chiusi o aperti a discrezione dei governi federali fin quando la Merkel ha capito che i provvedimenti devono essere univoci.


----------



## Vera (16 Marzo 2020)

Ma solo da me, da oggi, c'è il divieto di frequentare i parchi, percorsi naturalistici, piste ciclabili? Hanno chiuso i cimiteri, non ci si può sedere sulle panchine e chi porta fuori il cane non può allontanarsi oltre i 500m.


----------



## stany (16 Marzo 2020)

*Cronaca di una pandemia annunciata*
Nicoletta Dentico

A partire dall’Europa, maggior focolaio di contagio. In diversi paesi europei si continua a vivere come se nulla fosse. In Germania le scuole sono chiuse dal 16 marzo, l’identificazione dei casi avviene solo dalla fine di febbraio, mentre gli unici segnali d’allarme vengono dal lancio di prestiti illimitati fino a 550 miliardi di euro e dal decreto che introduce il divieto di export dei dispositivi di protezione: guanti, mascherine, occhiali, tute. Provvedimento che è costato alla Germania una procedura di infrazione
decreto che introduce il divieto di export dei dispositivi di protezione: guanti, mascherine, occhiali, tute. Provvedimento che è costato alla Germania una procedura di infrazione da parte della Commissione europea. La Francia dal canto suo ha deciso di confiscare tutto il materiale di protezione, impedendo ai produttori la libera vendita: una misura che potrebbe causare un vero e proprio bando all’export. La Danimarca e i paesi del gruppo di Visegrad hanno blindato le frontiere al resto del mondo mentre l’Inghilterra, con la scusa dell’immunità di gregge, si affida a una strana forma di selezione naturale della specie e permette al Covid19 di scorrazzare liberamente









						Cronaca di una pandemia annunciata - Sbilanciamoci - L’economia com’è e come può essere. Per un’Italia capace di futuro
					

In diversi paesi si continua a vivere come nulla fosse. La tensione tra diritto alla salute ed economia è all’origine dei due diversi approcci nella gestione della crisi. Solo l’onda d’urto del Covid-19 ha fatto capire il valore del Ssn bene comune che il mondo ci invidia.




					sbilanciamoci.info


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma se la.mia amica in Germania fino a sei giorni fa diceva che non erano nemmeno sicuri che chiudessero le scuole.
> Il fatto è che il nostro e un paese paese più vecchio e, le zone in cui è arrivato per primo il virus, sono densamente popolate e/o hanno una alta intensità di contatti con la Cina . Ma conta soprattutto il metodo di conteggio dei morti "presunti" da virus: loro un 87enne con patologie varie ,certamente sono stati più furbi a non inserirlo nella casistica del covid.
> Il fatto di avere quasi un quarto in proporzione alla popolazione ,di posti in rianimazione, consente di celare la contingenza emergenziale dovuta al virus.
> In Germania l'hanno sottovalutato più di noi ,anche solo per il fatto che avendo un assetto federale nei Land,  ciascuno è autonomo nel gestire iniziative che e invece in Italia sono sottoposte al governo centrale mediante le prefetture. Un esempio sono stati gli stadi di calcio, chiusi o aperti a discrezione dei governi federali fin quando la Merkel ha capito che i provvedimenti devono essere univoci.


Perché più furbi? Forse se la stessa cosa la facessimo noi ridimensionando le cause della morte anche i nostri numeri sarebbero inferiori


----------



## stany (16 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché più furbi? Forse se la stessa cosa la facessimo noi ridimensionando le cause della morte anche i nostri numeri sarebbero inferiori


Infatti..ma l'hanno detto quelli più studiati di me


----------



## stany (16 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché più furbi? Forse se la stessa cosa la facessimo noi ridimensionando le cause della morte anche i nostri numeri sarebbero inferiori


Il fatto di avere quasi un quarto in proporzione alla popolazione ,di posti in rianimazione,NON  consente di celare la contingenza emergenziale dovuta al virus.
(mancava il NON!)


----------



## Lara3 (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Serve un po' di allegria di quella oscena e volgare di questi giorni.
> 
> Si stanno usando comportamenti di esorcismo medievale, tipo i flash mob o le cazzate degli arcobaleni.
> 
> ...


Non c’è nessun collegamento con la tua risposta sopra...ma avrei una curiosità, se non chiedo troppo.
Tu sei del Trentino-Alto Adige ?


----------



## spleen (16 Marzo 2020)

Domani a mia figlia fanno il tampone, doveva succedere chiaramente e visto che stiamo tutti bene non so se augurarmi che sia positivo o negativo.

Continuano i suoi (scarsi per comprensibile riservatezza) racconti dalla trincea dove è calata da circa due mesi.

Da domani i meno bisognosi di cure saranno dimessi e per ordine della direzione sanitaria si sta preparando un’ area destinata alle emergenze covid.  Nei giorni scorsi tre medici sono risultati positivi al tampone e adesso è come  una trincea dove comincino a scarseggiare i soldati e anche gli ufficiali.

I furti di mascherine da parte dei parenti dei pazienti sono finiti, primariamente perché le mascherine mancano e poi perché le visite dei parenti sono state sospese da mo. Hanno consentito solo sporadiche visite di pochi minuti per un solo parente strettissimo e dotato di adeguate protezioni. Da domani sopprimeranno anche questa possibilità.

Molti pazienti si sono messi a piangere alla notizia, hanno ben compreso, che se si ammaleranno molto probabilmente moriranno da soli.

Essere debole, in difficoltà, menomato e solo, questa è la sorte consapevole che tocca a molti, adesso, quando è rincasata dopo l’ ultimo turno me lo ha raccontato come prima cosa, e oltre alla stanchezza comprensibile ho visto una tristezza che non le ho mai letto. Lei che fino ad adesso ha affrontato con coscienziosità e persino con un briciolo di umorismo qualsiasi situazione le si sia presentata.

Se non morirò per il virus morirò sicuramente di infarto da colesterolo. A casa forzatamente, non avendo niente di meglio da fare, in pochi giorni si è passati dalla parmigiana di melanzane alla trippa al sugo, dall’ arrosto con patate al forno al baccalà alla vicentina, tra poco è prevista anche anatra all’arancia e sicuramente domani si và con lasagne al forno con radicchio e carciofi, almeno si và con la panza piena.

Questo periodo vado solo in ufficio, la sera si sta a casa, approfitto per leggere. Questa situazione mi ricorda molto – Il deserto dei Tartari – di Buzzati. Tutti trincerati ad aspettare un fantomatico nemico che non si mostra, che magari arriverà quando meno ce lo aspetteremo.


----------



## Lara3 (16 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Domani a mia figlia fanno il tampone, doveva succedere chiaramente e visto che stiamo tutti bene non so se augurarmi che sia positivo o negativo.
> 
> Continuano i suoi (scarsi per comprensibile riservatezza) racconti dalla trincea dove è calata da circa due mesi.
> 
> ...


Grazie del racconto...
Come prima cosa : tua figlia come si sente ?
Io queste cose le so. Sono molti i medici e gli infermieri contagiati, mi fanno schifo le persone che sottraggono le mascherine a chi più ne ha bisogno, mi fa schifo l’egoismo di certe persone e mi fa paura l’irresponsabilità.
Tanti auguri a tua figlia  e facci sapere !


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non c’è nessun collegamento con la tua risposta sopra...ma avrei una curiosità, se non chiedo troppo.
> Tu sei del Trentino-Alto Adige ?


No, non sono Trentina. 
Ma ci sono vicina. 

Come mai questa curiosità?


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> nel mio piccolo il megilio lo faccio: riempio frigo e frizer (per quello che ci sta), e quando si svuota faccio scorte. Non cazzeggio in giro senza motivo. Tra l'altro ho la "fortuna", almeno per questo problema, di abitare in una zona a bassissima densità di abitanti.
> 
> Per le finestre, non so dove abiti te, ma dove sono io, in 20 minuti di finestre aperte la temperatura interna arriva in poco a 19 gradi., con una percezione di 15 per via dell''umidità. Senza contare i costi per il riscaldamento.
> Ma al di là di questo, in generale non sono il tipo ossessionato dalle pulizie in casa per paura del microbo selvaggio. I miei cani salgono sul letto, leccano i piatti e a volte pisciano anche in casa. Per questo pulisco ogni tanto il pavimenti, ma la polvere , per esempio, la faccio ogni due tre mesi.
> ...


Quel che conta è fare il meglio. 
Il meglio di sè.

Il resto sono conti con il senso di impotenza e di vulnerabilità.

Anche da me scende in fretta. Io uso la legna per scaldarmi però.
Fatto sta che non ha senso tenerle aperte per 20 minuti di fila.

Basta aprirle per cinque minuti ogni una o due ore. 
Io faccio ogni ora. 

Il punto è cambiare l'aria. 

Detto questo vivo con 3 gatti. Che dormono con me (e mi sento sola se non lo fanno). 
Capitano vomitate e pisciate. 
Non sono una ossessiva della pulizia. 

Questo è un momento eccezionale. 
E faccio quel che so di dover fare.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Annhe io sto a distanza, noto peraltro che la distanza è molto ben seguita e abbondantemente
> 
> Il tipo è come dicevo il direttore del reparto malattie infettive Dell ISS, e la cosa è stata scritta appunto su un quotidiano nazionale, sua risposta a domanda
> 
> ...


guarda, non sto facendo una campagna difensiva. 

Per come leggo la comunicazione che vien data ci stanno trattando come la rana nella pentola. Hai presente?

SE prendi una rana e la butti in una pentola di acqua bollente, la rana salta fuori.
Se prendi una rana, la metti in acqua a temperatura normale e innalzi la temperatura gradualmente, la rana morirà bollita. 
Perchè avraà il tempo di adattarsi alle variazioni di temperatura senza che scattino meccanismi di difesa troppo esagerati e che portino alla fuga. 

Quello intorno a cui secondo me stanno girando è il dire che le mascherine proteggono INTEGRALMENTE.
Le mascherine non servono per proteggersi dal virus.

Le mascherine servono perchè la probabilità che siamo tutti portatori è piuttosto alta, se ce lo teniamo e non lo diffondiamo in giro, difendiamo anche noi stessi. 

I guanti idem. 

Ma stanno quieti, perchè in esposizione all'aria pare che la viremia si abbassi.
Ma non è detto.

Questo è il motivo per cui in un qualche mio post parlavo della viremia. 
Più la viremia è bassa, più è basso il potere di contagio. 

I guanti servono per proteggere gli altri. 

E, solito discorso proteggendo gli altri, si protegge se stessi perchè si creano artificialmente i semafori rossi che non abbiamo naturalmente tramite vaccino e sistema immunitario. 

Non danno un vademecum perchè non c'è un cazzo di vademecum. 

Più ci si protegge e più misure si applicano, più aumentano le probabilità di sfangarla senza troppe perdite.


----------



## spleen (16 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Grazie del racconto...
> Come prima cosa : tua figlia come si sente ?
> Io queste cose le so. Sono molti i medici e gli infermieri contagiati, mi fanno schifo le persone che sottraggono le mascherine a chi più ne ha bisogno, mi fa schifo l’egoismo di certe persone e mi fa paura l’irresponsabilità.
> Tanti auguri a tua figlia  e facci sapere !


Sta bene, stiamo tutti bene per ora. Credo che questa emergenza metta in luce, al di là di tutto quello in cui realmente crediamo. Non quello che siamo, perchè ciasscuno è molto, è molte cose contemporaneamente, ma quello in cui crediamo nel profondo, perchè vengono a galla le cose prioritarie. Anche il nulla cosmico, se nel caso, per qualcuno può essere prioritario. E traspaiono le vere forme di razzismo, che non è vedere e riconoscere le diversità, è arrogarsi il diritto individuale alla irresponsabilità nei confronti degli altri.
Le mascherine si mettono per proteggere se stessi, ma si mettono -soprattuttto- per proteggere gli altri da noi, quelle chirurgiche servono principalmente a questo, anche se la gente non se ne rende conto.
Grazie per gli auguri, contraccambio, ne avremo bisogno tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Domani a mia figlia fanno il tampone, doveva succedere chiaramente e visto che stiamo tutti bene non so se augurarmi che sia positivo o negativo.
> 
> Continuano i suoi (scarsi per comprensibile riservatezza) racconti dalla trincea dove è calata da circa due mesi.
> 
> ...


Prima mi hai commossa e poi mi hai fatto ridere.
Credo che siano i due poli tra cui siamo molti.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In guerra si muore (quasi) sempre da soli
> 
> E questa è una guerra
> 
> ...


Lo so @Skorpio.
Grazie  

Non è questo.
Quel post era per descrivere la distanza che corre fra un cazzo di discorso sul fine vita in un hospice o il testamento biologico e la situazione attuale.

Per me il punto è' che non intendo rinunciare alla commozione.
Alla tristezza. Al dolore.
Al senso di perdita e di mancanza.
Alla paura.
Alle emozioni.

Non sono una fissata delle belle emozioni.
Non ho questo bisogno profondo di esser contenta a tutti i costi.

Non ho bisogno di sfuggire i pensieri tristi o di trovare consolazione ai pensieri tristi e dolorosi.

E i pensieri tristi non mi impediscono di trovare serenità.

Quindi non mi interessa trovare accomodamenti per ridipingere il quadro.

Il quadro mi piace guardarlo intero.

Come in tempo di guerra.
Se c'avevi lì vicino uno che stava morendo dissanguato e non potevi fare niente non è che ti raccontavi che era la guerra.

La grande eredità di mio nonno è stata il raccontarmi del suo impegno a non perdere la sua umanità
A non rimanere indifferente.
A non sfuggire il dolore per i compagni morti.

Che ricordava anche a distanza di 70 anni.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Sta bene, stiamo tutti bene per ora. Credo che questa emergenza metta in luce, al di là di tutto quello in cui realmente crediamo. Non quello che siamo, perchè ciasscuno è molto, è molte cose contemporaneamente, ma quello in cui crediamo nel profondo, perchè vengono a galla le cose prioritarie. Anche il nulla cosmico, se nel caso, per qualcuno può essere prioritario. E traspaiono le vere forme di razzismo, che non è vedere e riconoscere le diversità, è arrogarsi il diritto individuale alla irresponsabilità nei confronti degli altri.
> Le mascherine si mettono per proteggere se stessi, ma si mettono -soprattuttto- per proteggere gli altri da noi, quelle chirurgiche servono principalmente a questo, anche se la gente non se ne rende conto.
> Grazie per gli auguri, contraccambio, ne avremo bisogno tutti.



Bello. 

Grazie.


----------



## spleen (16 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima mi hai commossa e poi mi hai fatto ridere.
> Credo che siano i due poli tra cui siamo molti.


L'incazzatura mi è passata e perciò credo di doverti delle scuse.
Stasera sono rientrato dal lavoro alle 18.30 ed invece del solito traffico non c'era per strada un cane. E' una situazione surreale, il mio ufficio dà su una piazza che è sempre gremita di gente e di auto che sostano e passano, oggi mi sarò affacciato 20 volte solo per vedere qualche sparuta persona che entrava dal tabaccaio.
In compenso ieri, complice una giornata favolosa c'era un sacco di gente a passeggio lungo il fiume. Tutti disciplinati per la verità, tutti a tenersi a distanza.
E' una prova, una prova per tutti, spero solo che non sia la prova generale ad un qualche disastro venturo.


----------



## spleen (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo so @Skorpio.
> Grazie
> 
> Non è questo.
> ...


Il custode del cimitero tedesco di Quero mi ha raccontato, molti anni fa di un soldato tedesco che è tornato dopo oltre 60 anni in quel paese, a visitare le tombe dei suoi compagni morti, poi accompagnato dal custode ha fatto una passeggiata sulla collina vicino, indicandogli con precisione il masso dietro cui si era riparato per una giornata intera durante la battaglia, e ricordando piangeva.
Noi siamo fatti anche di queste cose, per la nostra umanità anche di avere riconoscenza per un pezzo di pietra.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Il custode del cimitero tedesco di Quero mi ha raccontato, molti anni fa di un soldato tedesco che è tornato dopo oltre 60 anni in quel paese, a visitare le tombe dei suoi compagni morti, poi accompagnato dal custode ha fatto una passeggiata sulla collina vicino, indicandogli con precisione il masso dietro cui si era riparato per una giornata intera durante la battaglia, e ricordando piangeva.
> Noi siamo fatti anche di queste cose, per la nostra umanità anche di avere riconoscenza per un pezzo di pietra.


siamo un gioco di luci e ombre. 

La nostra umanità intendo. 

Io penso che in situazioni inedite come questa sia importante ricordarlo.
Non negarsi a se stessi.

Alla propria rabbia. Al proprio dolore. Alla propria paura. Alla propria gioia. Al sesso e alla passione. 
Al calore. Al bisogno di vicinanza. 

E, quanto mai attuale, imparare la vicinanza nella distanza. La presenza dell'assenza.   

Saper piangere è un dono.


----------



## Lara3 (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> No, non sono Trentina.
> Ma ci sono vicina.
> 
> Come mai questa curiosità?


Così. Mi piace come ragioni.
Buona notte


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Così. Mi piace come ragioni.
> Buona notte


Grazie @Lara3.

buona notte a te.


----------



## bluestar02 (16 Marzo 2020)

Stiamo bene.
Siamo assolutamente protetti. 
Non sopportiamo più il bollettino di guerra, qui chiusi impotenti.
Abbiamo fatto l'unica cosa possibile, abbiamo inviato un aiuto a chi combatte in prima linea. 
Avrei voluto inviare unità per la respirazione o mascherine ma è impossibile quindi solo sterco del demonio.
Oggi abbiamo parlato per ore scendendo negli abissi della nostra anima e dei mostri dell' ID (Cit. Il Pianeta Proibito).


----------



## Skorpio (16 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Stiamo bene.
> Siamo assolutamente protetti.
> Non sopportiamo più il bollettino di guerra, qui chiusi impotenti.


Te l'avevo detto l'altro giorno di andare via, di fuggire, la dovevi portare via da questo casino, ma che omo sei? 

Vedrai quando ti becca il suocero che tambao ti fa


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> L'incazzatura mi è passata e perciò credo di doverti delle scuse.
> Stasera sono rientrato dal lavoro alle 18.30 ed invece del solito traffico non c'era per strada un cane. E' una situazione surreale, il mio ufficio dà su una piazza che è sempre gremita di gente e di auto che sostano e passano, oggi mi sarò affacciato 20 volte solo per vedere qualche sparuta persona che entrava dal tabaccaio.
> In compenso ieri, complice una giornata favolosa c'era un sacco di gente a passeggio lungo il fiume. Tutti disciplinati per la verità, tutti a tenersi a distanza.
> E' una prova, una prova per tutti, spero solo che non sia la prova generale ad un qualche disastro venturo.


Ti ringrazio.
Io difficilmente reagisco con rabbia, se non quando vedo un sopruso nei confronti di un debole.
Reagisco al più con tristezza. Adesso non sono triste. Le persone muoiono sempre, non piango sempre per tutti i morti. 
L’ultima volta che ho pianto per una morte è stata per una utente del forum. Me ne sono resa conto ora.
Io sono prudente e seguo le regole. Sono a casa da febbraio.
Ma una mattina ho preso un caffè al bar con un’amica, fuori e distanti. 
Sembra che per la mia tranquillità e il mio senso di fiducia nel futuro non abbia considerato la possibilità di contagio. 
Ho fatto sospendere le attività di volontariato a cui partecipo prima che venisse attuato qualsiasi provvedimento regionale.
Non sottovaluto niente. 
Qui passa la polizia locale a multare i quattro gatti che trovano, magari pure della stessa famiglia, che prendono aria.
Ma non è una guerra, secondo me, è una rottura di balle. 
Mi impressiona che abbiamo accettato senza batter ciglio una limitazione totale della libertà, siamo tutti agli arresti domiciliari. 
E mi impressiona che sembrano in tanti disposti a denunciare il vicino che fa quattro passi senza la scusa del cane.
Ma non siamo a Stalingrado. 
Almeno secondo me. 
Il disastro economico ci sarà. Ma ne usciremo, come si esce anche dalle guerre.
Mi sembra assurdo che si venga messi nella condizione di doversi giustificare se non si pensa che sia una tragedia epocale e se non mi disinfetto per non infettare me stessa.


----------



## bluestar02 (16 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Te l'avevo detto l'altro giorno di andare via, di fuggire, la dovevi portare via da questo casino, ma che omo sei?
> 
> Vedrai quando ti becca il suocero che tambao ti fa


Fuggire dove? Negli USA? Peggio che qui. Decisione condivisa.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per come leggo la comunicazione che vien data ci stanno trattando come la rana nella pentola. Hai presente?


Si si.. Anche io   

Mi fa troppo ridere questa cosa, non ci posso fare nulla

Un paio di giorni fa avevo rappresentato così


----------



## Marjanna (17 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Danny, Italia ha maggior numero di contagiati dopo Cina ovviamente . Questo significa qualcosa no ?
> E se qualcuno dice ancora : Italia ha tanti contagiati perché fa tanti tamponi, allora io rispondo che per ora solo Italia è al limite con i letti nella terapia intensiva. Gli altri paesi mica nascondono i malati gravi COVID in cantina.
> Ovviamente l’epidemia si espanderà anche negli altri paesi, questo sì.
> Ma io mi farei seriamente una domanda: perché così tanti in Italia , perché i stati confinanti della Cina hanno meno contagiati ?
> Bisogna essere sinceri, lasciare da parte l’orgoglio nazionale ed ammettere che qualcosa non funziona così bene.


I cinesi se lo sono chiesti e si sono risposti così (è il sito indicatoci da Lanyanjing): https://new.qq.com/omn/20200316/20200316A0JO4R00.html
Se lo apri con Google Chrome ti fa la traduzione automatica.
Detto in breve. Perchè siamo un paese di vecchi. Perchè il governo ha sottovalutato l'epidemia nei primi tempi non chiudendo subito ristoranti e bar. Perchè le persone non prestano attenzione (ossia siamo dei pirla che vivono per la movida). Infine per il sistema sanitario in conseguenza alla crisi finanziaria del 2008 e successive continue riduzione di spese.


----------



## Darietto (17 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Danny, Italia ha maggior numero di contagiati dopo Cina ovviamente . Questo significa qualcosa no ?
> E se qualcuno dice ancora : Italia ha tanti contagiati perché fa tanti tamponi, allora io rispondo che per ora s*olo Italia è al limite con i letti nella terapia intensiva. Gli altri paesi mica nascondono i malati gravi COVID in cantina.*
> Ovviamente l’epidemia si espanderà anche negli altri paesi, questo sì.
> Ma io mi farei seriamente una domanda: perché così tanti in Italia , perché i stati confinanti della Cina hanno meno contagiati ?
> Bisogna essere sinceri, lasciare da parte l’orgoglio nazionale ed ammettere che qualcosa non funziona così bene.


Infatti i conti non tornano. Ci sono notizie del 28 gennaio dove la Germania dichiara 5 contagiati. In Italia il 30 gennaio sono rilevati i primi 2 casi di coronavirus: i due turisti cinesi. Da qui come si spiega tutto il resto?


----------



## Darietto (17 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> I cinesi se lo sono chiesti e si sono risposti così (è il sito indicatoci da Lanyanjing): https://new.qq.com/omn/20200316/20200316A0JO4R00.html
> Se lo apri con Google Chrome ti fa la traduzione automatica.
> Detto in breve. Perchè siamo un paese di vecchi. Perchè il governo ha sottovalutato l'epidemia nei primi tempi non chiudendo subito ristoranti e bar. Perchè le persone non prestano attenzione (ossia siamo dei pirla che vivono per la movida). Infine per il sistema sanitario in conseguenza alla crisi finanziaria del 2008 e successive continue riduzione di spese.


A me sembra una teoria da supercazzola. In Germania il coronavirus è arrivato prima che da noi. Va bene la maggiore disponibilità di posti letto ecc. però ad oggi non è stato denunciato nessuno stato di emergenza. Considerato che non hanno preso nessuna precauzione, almeno fino a ieri, in teoria dovrebbero avere anche loro almeno 2-3000 o più decessi. Tra l'altro la percentuale degli anziani in Germania è come in Italia.


----------



## Marjanna (17 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> A me sembra una teoria da supercazzola. In Germania il coronavirus è arrivato prima che da noi. Va bene la maggiore disponibilità di posti letto ecc. però ad oggi non è stato denunciato nessuno stato di emergenza. Considerato che non hanno preso nessuna precauzione, almeno fino a ieri, in teoria dovrebbero avere anche loro almeno 2-3000 o più decessi. Tra l'altro la percentuale degli anziani in Germania è come in Italia.


Più che altro credo sia un sunto di notizie italiane scritte da un giornalista cinese.
Se va avanti così all'estero passeremo tipo i musicisti del Titanic (la gente moriva e loro cantavano).
Non conosco la percentuali di anziani in Germania ma sicuramente ce ne sono anche in Germania, e non solo. E comunque a morire e ad andare in terapia intensiva non sono solo anziani. Riguardo la movida mi vengono in mente le ubriacature e giri per locali raccontate da Lanyanjing rispetto a sua moglie, che lette dall'Italia figurano una mezza alcolizzata.

..non so se avete sentito che chi ne esce mica è come dopo l'influenza, alcuni hanno problemi renali, altri neurologici.


----------



## Lanyanjing (17 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Più che altro credo sia un sunto di notizie italiane scritte da un giornalista cinese.
> Se va avanti così all'estero passeremo tipo i musicisti del Titanic (la gente moriva e loro cantavano).
> Non conosco la percentuali di anziani in Germania ma sicuramente ce ne sono anche in Germania, e non solo. E comunque a morire e ad andare in terapia intensiva non sono solo anziani. *Riguardo la movida mi vengono in mente le ubriacature e giri per locali raccontate da Lanyanjing rispetto a sua moglie, che lette dall'Italia figurano una mezza alcolizzata*.
> 
> ..non so se avete sentito che chi ne esce mica è come dopo l'influenza, alcuni hanno problemi renali, altri neurologici.


  ora con il corona virus gli è passata la voglia di fare movida.... ma a breve riaprono i pub e staremo a vedere.

Comunque ora qui in Cina siamo a 9000 e rotti infetti..... grandi risultati! forse ad Aprile si potrà evitare di indossare la mascherina.


----------



## Lanyanjing (17 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il disastro economico ci sarà. Ma ne usciremo, come si esce anche dalle guerre.


Non voglio fare il pessimista e credimi, spero di sbagliarmi.... ma il virus una volta debellato farà più vittime in termini economici. 
Il crollo del prezzo del petrolio non è positivo... a breve un ulteriore crollo del settore automotive in Europa.... se i governi non incentivano seriamente mezza europa collasserà. Con il blocco dei voli sarà interessante capire le compagnie aeree.... Lufthansa, Airfrance si dovranno ridimensionare drasticamente... Alitalia con un piede già nella fossa sarà fottuta definitivamente. Le uniche a salvarsi saranno quelle del golfo. 

Da un virus si esce morti o vivi....ma per sortire un effetto economico il virus deve fare purtroppo più morti che vivi. Dalla guerra si esce con morti e con vivi e con tutto da ricostruire... ed è la ricostruzione che genera successivamente il benessere economico.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Non voglio fare il pessimista e credimi, spero di sbagliarmi.... ma il virus una volta debellato farà più vittime in termini economici.
> Il crollo del prezzo del petrolio non è positivo... a breve un ulteriore crollo del settore automotive in Europa.... se i governi non incentivano seriamente mezza europa collasserà. Con il blocco dei voli sarà interessante capire le compagnie aeree.... Lufthansa, Airfrance si dovranno ridimensionare drasticamente... Alitalia con un piede già nella fossa sarà fottuta definitivamente. Le uniche a salvarsi saranno quelle del golfo.
> 
> Da un virus si esce morti o vivi....ma per sortire un effetto economico il virus deve fare purtroppo più morti che vivi. Dalla guerra si esce con morti e con vivi e con tutto da ricostruire... ed è la ricostruzione che genera successivamente il benessere economico.


Tornerò a Tara.


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Non voglio fare il pessimista e credimi, spero di sbagliarmi.... ma il virus una volta debellato farà più vittime in termini economici.
> Il crollo del prezzo del petrolio non è positivo... a breve un ulteriore crollo del settore automotive in Europa.... se i governi non incentivano seriamente mezza europa collasserà. Con il blocco dei voli sarà interessante capire le compagnie aeree.... Lufthansa, Airfrance si dovranno ridimensionare drasticamente... Alitalia con un piede già nella fossa sarà fottuta definitivamente. Le uniche a salvarsi saranno quelle del golfo.
> 
> Da un virus si esce morti o vivi....ma per sortire un effetto economico il virus deve fare purtroppo più morti che vivi. Dalla guerra si esce con morti e con vivi e con tutto da ricostruire... ed è la ricostruzione che genera successivamente il benessere economico.


È per quello che i tedeschi hanno chiesto 500 e passa miliardi noi per ora solo 25 da restituire.ieri la Bce ha comprato un certo quantitativo di titoli di stato italiani non hanno detto quanti siano ma è facile da capire che sono 25 miliardi. Il governo parla di altri 25 aprile..... E 50 non sono tanti, Ma se dobbiamo restituirli possiamo pensare che interverranno sulle tasse; intanto ieri era previsto la ratifca del Mes ma nessuno ne ha parlato e nessuno parla di quanti aiuti andranno alla Francia e la Germania eccetera. l'Unione Europea non esiste e questa è la dimostrazione. Ieri abbiamo sentito parlare di eurobond dopo vent'anni ma nessuno seriamente li prende in considerazione al livello della troika di Bruxelles.
Si si parla di dare una tantum €600 a un commerciante a un negoziante che ne ha persi magari 6000....senza contare che hanno posticipato di 3 o 4 mesi le tasse da pagare.è del tutto evidente che anche 50 miliardi non basteranno.siamo diventati carne da macello per gli altri soprattutto per i francesi che fanno Man bassa delle nostre aziende.


----------



## Lanyanjing (17 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tornerò a Tara.


ma vieni qui in Cina....è molto meglio!


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

coronavirus, l'italia ricorrera' al mes? lo lascia intendere il financial times e sarebbe un guaio
					

Giuseppe Liturri per www.startmag.it           meccanismo europeo di stabilita' 3     La situazione di estrema tensione sui mercati finanziari non accenna a migliorare. Non è bastato l’intervento della Fed di domenica sera che ha tagliato i tassi




					m.dagospia.com
				




Non ditemi alcunché sulla fonte:
Almeno ne parla !!


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

[


Lara3 ha detto:


> E anche che loro hanno saputo contenere i contagi. Non che Italia è avanti. Avanti a cosa ? Mica si fa la gara a chi arriva prima !
> Dalla Cina sono uscite delle persone contagiate, si presume che in uguale numero sono andate nei vari paesi europei.
> È i contagi fuori dalla Cina sono partiti tutti insieme . Mica a Italia hanno dato il virus sottobanco un mese prima degli altri !
> Solo che in Italia ha trovato condizioni favorevoli per espandersi.


Ho in chat amici negli USA, Francia e UK. Si lamentano come noi, nella stessa maniera.
Stanno aspettando il botto.
Questo video è indirizzato a loro








						10 Days Later: What Italians Wish They Had Known
					

Quarantined Italians record messages to themselves 10 days ago, when the pandemic hadn’t yet killed 1,809 people and infected more than 24,000 across the country.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma solo da me, da oggi, c'è il divieto di frequentare i parchi, percorsi naturalistici, piste ciclabili? Hanno chiuso i cimiteri, non ci si può sedere sulle panchine e chi porta fuori il cane non può allontanarsi oltre i 500m.


Uguale.
Ordinanza del sindaco. Hanno nastrato tutti i parchi, i cimiteri chiusi da tempo, cane solo in zona.
Poi tanti non la rispettano, ho visto tanti capannelli in giro..
Io stamane ho attraversato due comuni per andare in ufficio. Non ho visto un controllo. Traffico ridotto ma presente, in tangenziale tanti camion.
Mi sembra ci sia più gente in giro rispetto a settimana scorsa.


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma se la.mia amica in Germania fino a sei giorni fa diceva che non erano nemmeno sicuri che chiudessero le scuole.
> Il fatto è che il nostro e un paese paese più vecchio e, le zone in cui è arrivato per primo il virus, sono densamente popolate e/o hanno una alta intensità di contatti con la Cina . Ma conta soprattutto il metodo di conteggio dei morti "presunti" da virus: loro un 87enne con patologie varie ,c*ertamente sono stati più furbi a non inserirlo nella casistica del covid.*
> Il fatto di avere quasi un quarto in proporzione alla popolazione ,di posti in rianimazione, consente di celare la contingenza emergenziale dovuta al virus.


Furbo riferito ai tedeschi è un aggettivo assolutamente inadeguato.
Sono dei cagacazzo da paura, in genere.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> ma vieni qui in Cina....è molto meglio!


Secondo me il numero di morti aumenterà in Italia ed il resto d’Europa. In non so quale ospedale era contento per 20 respiratori che è riuscito a trovare. Tutti i paesi adesso cercano di comprare respiratori, ma non ci sono più. Nessun produttore ha fabbricato di più se negli anni scorsi gli acquisti erano 100. Se adesso abbiamo bisogno di più è evidente che negli magazzini non c’è tanta scorta. Sono apparecchi complessi e per produrre ci serve tempo e gente che lavora il triplo. Quindi oltre un certo numero di respiratori non si può arrivare. Si può solo contenere il contagio con la prevenzione.


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> I cinesi se lo sono chiesti e si sono risposti così (è il sito indicatoci da Lanyanjing): https://new.qq.com/omn/20200316/20200316A0JO4R00.html
> Se lo apri con Google Chrome ti fa la traduzione automatica.
> Detto in breve. Perchè siamo un paese di vecchi. Perchè il governo ha sottovalutato l'epidemia nei primi tempi non chiudendo subito ristoranti e bar. Perchè le persone non prestano attenzione (ossia siamo dei pirla che vivono per la movida). Infine per il sistema sanitario in conseguenza alla crisi finanziaria del 2008 e successive continue riduzione di spese.


Sì.
Dei tedeschi: sono anni che vado in vacanza in un villaggio tedesco e ho amici che vivono in Germania, che mi raccontano.
VI è un rispetto assoluto dell'organizzazione e in ogni caso una maggior distanza tra le persone tra loro.
Difficile pensare ai vecchietti che escono in gruppo per fare quattro chiacchiere, come da noi, ai baci e agli abbracci, ai pranzi e cene casalinghe.
Il nostro carattere caciarone e in tanti casi individualista e anarchico in questo caso ci rende decisamente più soggetti al contagio.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> [
> 
> Ho in chat amici negli USA, Francia e UK. Si lamentano come noi, nella stessa maniera.
> Stanno aspettando il botto.
> ...


E’ giusto lamentarsi.
È più grave dire che tutto va bene quando non va bene. 
Vero che Berlusconi si è rifugiato “ al sicuro “ in Francia?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E’ giusto lamentarsi.
> È più grave dire che tutto va bene quando non va bene.
> Vero che Berlusconi si è rifugiato “ al sicuro “ in Francia?


C’è qualcuno che dice che va tutto bene?


----------



## Lara3 (17 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> C’è qualcuno che dice che va tutto bene?


Onestamente si, ne ho sentiti in tanti ( italiani) che lo dicono. Prima i politici che dicevano che “erano pronti” , poi la gente che nell’alto numero di contagi che poi dall’Italia si estende a tutta l’Europa vede solo “ siamo avanti ad altri “ . Avanti ... a che cosa ?
I contagi dalla Cina sono partiti in tutta l’Europa nello stesso momento. 
Ci si vantavano pure che c’erano più positivi perché si facevano più tamponi. 
Bisogna vedere le cose come stanno: un sistema sanitario che sta crollando prima degli altri, per dei motivi elencati già da qualcun’altro ( mi sembra Marjanna) . Io escluderei solo il motivo dell’alta percentuale di anziani: gli anziani sono dappertutto, solo che in Italia la natalità e’ bassa che di conseguenza aumenta l’età media. Ma ti assicuro che gli anziani ci sono anche di più altrove.
E la situazione è anche il risultato di come è stato considerato il problema all’inizio, paragonandola ad una banale influenza ed altre stupidaggini. 
E anche quante denunce 2000 o 20000 per il non rispetto del decreto.
Quindi mi sembra che c’è ancora tanta gente che non si rende conto della serietà della situazione.
E tutta la mia solidarietà ed ammirazione al personale sanitario italiano che sta facendo l impossibile per arginare la situazione.


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> C’è qualcuno che dice che va tutto bene?


Sgarbi?


----------



## Lanyanjing (17 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Secondo me il numero di morti aumenterà in Italia ed il resto d’Europa. In non so quale ospedale era contento per 20 respiratori che è riuscito a trovare. Tutti i paesi adesso cercano di comprare respiratori, ma non ci sono più. Nessun produttore ha fabbricato di più se negli anni scorsi gli acquisti erano 100. Se adesso abbiamo bisogno di più è evidente che negli magazzini non c’è tanta scorta. Sono apparecchi complessi e per produrre ci serve tempo e gente che lavora il triplo. Quindi oltre un certo numero di respiratori non si può arrivare. Si può solo contenere il contagio con la prevenzione.


Esatto, ciò che è stato fatto in Cina.... con il pugno di ferro.


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

Cit Dagospia

L’accesso ad una linea di credito del Mes, comporta una serie di condizionalità, tutte da definirsi nella più ampia discrezionalità di Mes e Commissione, che ci metterebbero su un sentiero di austerità per i prossimi 40 anni. Come è successo alla Grecia. Perché, si ricordi bene, il Mes rivorrà indietro tutto fino all’ultimo centesimo.
End
...................................
E questo sarebbe peggio del virus!
Il nostro paese non è la Grecia ,per questo le trattative saranno lunghe, anche in considerazione che gli altri paesi hanno necessità anch'essi di aiuti economici.
Si capisce dal metodo di intervento ,almeno per noi, che come si vede è risibile nelle quantità proposte. Come ho detto non basteranno né 50 ma nemmeno 100 miliardi! Un blocco totale dell'economia per sei mesi sarebbe funesto. E già si parla anche di un anno!
Quando si vede un Mattarella scendere in campo con parole di biasimo per chi ci ha presi per la Grecia, si capisce come la situazione sia grave.
Il forte rischio è che tra un anno, ancorché sarà finita questa vicenda sanitaria ,la decisione del governo (qualunque ci potrà essere a quel punto) potrebbe essere quella di congelare i risparmi oltre una certa cifra, sia nei cc,titoli di stato,obbligazioni ecc...
E questo per dare in garanzia a quegli  enti (Mes, FMI, BCE) la volontà di adempiere ad un percorso di sobrietà atta ad intervenire non solo nella restituzione degli aiuti,ma in prospettiva della sterilizzazione del nostro debito pubblico, che ci trasciniamo da trent'anni.
Tradotto: noi sovrastrutture economiche europee vi aiutiamo, ma voi italiani dovete sottoscrivere un impegno a essere più virtuosi,ed allora: altro che il rapporto deficit /PIL al 3% in costituzione!
E pensare (già detto) che anche uno "statista" come Bossi aveva già capito tutto ,quando diceva "come si possono mettere insieme stati diversi quando noi abbiamo un debito così grande: prima si aggiusta ciascuno il proprio salvadanaio, e poi magari ci si mette assieme".


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

GLI IMMUNO DEPRESSI NON CORRONO RISCHI COME ANCHE I BAMBINI?!?!
questo non l'avevo capito!!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> GLI IMMUNO DEPRESSI NON CORRONO RISCHI COME ANCHE I BAMBINI?!?!
> questo non l'avevo capito!!


Gli immuno depressi sono a rischio! Ma lo sono per tutto.


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli immuno depressi sono a rischio! Ma lo sono per tutto.


Leggi bene!
Stamani in TV un prof ha detto che NON sono a rischio....come i bambini anche..
E l'ha ripetuto tre volte!!
Anzi ,ha detto che un immunodepresso è un portatore sano Il più delle volte


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Leggi bene!
> Stamani in TV un prof ha detto che NON sono a rischio....come i bambini anche..
> E l'ha ripetuto tre volte!!
> Anzi ,ha detto che un immunodepresso è un portatore sano Il più delle volte


Cercherò. Mi risulta diversamente, dagli immunodepressi.


----------



## Vera (17 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Leggi bene!
> Stamani in TV un prof ha detto che NON sono a rischio....come i bambini anche..
> E l'ha ripetuto tre volte!!
> Anzi ,ha detto che un immunodepresso è un portatore sano Il più delle volte


Mi auguro che sia così ma mi sembra strano. Gli immunodepressi sono a rischio anche con una normale influenza, figurati.


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Leggi bene!
> Stamani in TV un prof ha detto che NON sono a rischio....come i bambini anche..
> E l'ha ripetuto tre volte!!
> Anzi ,ha detto che un immunodepresso è un portatore sano Il più delle volte


La comunicazione istituzionale dice questo:
*Anziani, malati cronici e immunodepressi*
Si raccomanda alle persone anziane o affette da patologie croniche o immunodepresse di evitare di uscire di casa se non strettamene necessario, di evitare di frequentare luoghi affollati dove non è possibile mantenere una distanza interpersonale di almeno un metro.






						Covid-19, le misure di contenimento per l'Italia nel nuovo DPCM
					

Invito agli anziani e ai pazienti fragili di non uscire di casa se non strettamente necessario




					www.salute.gov.it
				




Certo, il modo in cui è stata scritta mi lascia perplesso, però credo che il concetto sia giusto.


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

Comunque una cosa simpatica di questo periodo è vedere mia figlia che si incazza con noi per le mamme e i suoi compagni di scuola che stanno facendo un casino in chat con la didattica a distanza, non capendo niente di quello che si deve fare.
Ho la chat di classe che esplode. Lei scuote la testa e se ne esce con commenti lapidari, ovviamente evitando qualsiasi coinvolgimento nella discussione su WA, totalmente fuori controllo.
In effetti mi chiedo se i i compiti e le lezioni le debbano fare i ragazzi o le loro mamme.


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque una cosa simpatica di questo periodo è vedere mia figlia che si incazza con noi per le mamme e i suoi compagni di scuola che stanno facendo un casino in chat con la didattica a distanza, non capendo niente di quello che si deve fare.
> Ho la chat di classe che esplode. Lei scuote la testa e se ne esce con commenti lapidari, ovviamente evitando qualsiasi coinvolgimento nella discussione su WA, totalmente fuori controllo.
> In effetti mi chiedo se i i compiti e le lezioni le debbano fare i ragazzi o le loro mamme.
> 
> ...


Poco fa finita esperimento su Skype dopo il flop della piattaforma Edmodo, sono 7 su 17 collegati. Comunque un casino da gestire che fa perdere solo tempo. Due insegnanti on-line il 7 non so cosa siano riusciti a fare o capire. C'era mia moglie con mio figlio a cercare di capire cosa dovessero fare.
Alcuni non sono riusciti nemmeno a collegarsi.....


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Mi auguro che sia così ma mi sembra strano. Gli immunodepressi sono a rischio anche con una normale influenza, figurati.


Anch'io sapevo così!
Ti giuro che ero sveglio e non sotto influenza di sostanze psicotrope (al massimo prendo i fermenti lattici ) .
Ma l'ho sentito ripetere tre volte !
Non so se devo preoccuparmi io , oppure quel medico


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Esatto, ciò che è stato fatto in Cina.... con il pugno di ferro.


Speriamo che ci si arrivi presto al pugno di ferro. 

E che lo applichino. 
Duramente. 

L'europa nei fatti sta dimostrando di non esistere. 

Almeno capire di non boicottarsi anche dall'interno. 
E chi non capisce spero lo si obblighi almeno a tacere.


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Anch'io sapevo così!
> Ti giuro che ero sveglio e non sotto influenza di sostanze psicotrope (al massimo prendo i fermenti lattici ) .
> Ma l'ho sentito ripetere tre volte !
> Non so se devo preoccuparmi io , oppure quel medico


Stany, c'è un sacco di gente che spara cazzate immense. 

Il procedimento scientifico non è fatto di opinioni. E ogni affermazione ha la necessità di essere validata. 
Solo a naso direi che in questo momento in cui manco riescono a fare i tamponi che servirebbero ogni altra indicazione su chi è più o meno immune è da derubricare a cazzata di default.
Hanno scritto che pure le donne si ammalano di meno.


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Stany, c'è un sacco di gente che spara cazzate immense.
> 
> Il procedimento scientifico non è fatto di opinioni. E ogni affermazione ha la necessità di essere validata.
> Solo a naso direi che in questo momento in cui manco riescono a fare i tamponi che servirebbero ogni altra indicazione su chi è più o meno immune è da derubricare a cazzata di default.
> Hanno scritto che pure le donne si ammalano di meno.


Ma quello che l'ha detto non era gente... Era un ospite nella televisione di stato ed era un medico...
Sulle donne che si ammalano di meno probabilmente ci sono dei dati statistici


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Speriamo che ci si arrivi presto al pugno di ferro.
> 
> E che lo applichino.
> Duramente.
> ...


Noto che alcuni contatti che seguo stanno parlando di "pesanti limitazioni della libertà personale" e sono preoccupati per le conseguenze politiche, chiedendosi come è possibile che le persone non si ribellino a questo stato di cose. Copio un testo a caso "_La segregazione di massa dell’intera popolazione, istituto sociale sconosciuto persino alle dittature, è stata oggi realizzata dal regime liberista.
Preparata da una campagna mediatica che ha sapientemente orchestrato la suggestione di un virus onnipresente e letale, a fronte di dati epidemiologici che ci parlano di un 90% di contagiati non colpiti da alcuna seria conseguenza, e di un ulteriore 10% di ammalati di cui, ancora una volta, solo una parte abbisogna di terapie rianimatorie, peraltro culminanti in guarigione in un numero rilevante di casi. Ciò che è qui in discussione è il modo repentino e brutale con cui, in risposta a tale allarme, si è proceduto alla soppressione delle regole democratiche e dei diritti costituzionali - perfino quello, fino a ieri ritenuto importante quanto la vita stessa, alla libertà di movimento"._
A livello di gestione della situazione c'è anche questo problema, che probabilmente potrebbe emergere più in là, se  aumenterà l'insofferenza per il perdurare della situazione e si dovranno aumentare le limitazioni, con ulteriori pesanti conseguenze economiche. Intanto una reazione iniziale di contrasto alle disposizioni la puoi notare in questa foto, scattata a Torino, a Carnevale, quando da noi, a MIlano, già si stava chiudendo ed era saltato qualsiasi festeggiamento. E' una componente che devi governare e costringe a un certo cerchiobottismo nella comunicazione e nella redazione dei decreti. Se avessero chiuso tutti subito, temo che questa componente sarebbe stata ingestibile. Lo stesso accade negli altri stati.
In tal senso i flash-mob possono risultare utili, compattano le persone, distraggono, allentano la sensazione di prigionia.


----------



## Marjanna (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Dei tedeschi: sono anni che vado in vacanza in un villaggio tedesco e ho amici che vivono in Germania, che mi raccontano.
> VI è un rispetto assoluto dell'organizzazione e in ogni caso una maggior distanza tra le persone tra loro.
> Difficile pensare ai vecchietti che escono in gruppo per fare quattro chiacchiere, come da noi, ai baci e agli abbracci, ai pranzi e cene casalinghe.
> Il nostro carattere caciarone e in tanti casi individualista e anarchico in questo caso ci rende decisamente più soggetti al contagio.


Io in Germania mi son sentita a casa...
A parte ciò, si parla tanto del dopo, e tutti danno per scontato che non verranno colpiti, che saranno altri. C'era un articolo di giorni fa che faceva un prospetto in cui si sarebbe passati dai 12mila ai 95mila casi se non ricordo male  (e ad oggi siamo arrivati a quasi 28mila). Abbiamo letto delle ipotetiche scelte che si prospetteranno su chi curare e chi lasciare morire. Forse non sarebbe da parlarne ora, ma aspettare dopo potrebbe essere mai o troppo tardi. Non sarebbe il caso di vagliare l'eutanasia?


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Noto che alcuni contatti che seguo stanno parlando di "pesanti limitazioni della libertà personale" e sono preoccupati per le conseguenze politiche, chiedendosi come è possibile che le persone non si ribellino a questo stato di cose. Copio un testo a caso "_La segregazione di massa dell’intera popolazione, istituto sociale sconosciuto persino alle dittature, è stata oggi realizzata dal regime liberista.
> Preparata da una campagna mediatica che ha sapientemente orchestrato la suggestione di un virus onnipresente e letale, a fronte di dati epidemiologici che ci parlano di un 90% di contagiati non colpiti da alcuna seria conseguenza, e di un ulteriore 10% di ammalati di cui, ancora una volta, solo una parte abbisogna di terapie rianimatorie, peraltro culminanti in guarigione in un numero rilevante di casi. Ciò che è qui in discussione è il modo repentino e brutale con cui, in risposta a tale allarme, si è proceduto alla soppressione delle regole democratiche e dei diritti costituzionali - perfino quello, fino a ieri ritenuto importante quanto la vita stessa, alla libertà di movimento"._
> A livello di gestione della situazione c'è anche questo problema, che probabilmente potrebbe emergere più in là, se  aumenterà l'insofferenza per il perdurare della situazione e si dovranno aumentare le limitazioni, con ulteriori pesanti conseguenze economiche. Intanto una reazione iniziale di contrasto alle disposizioni la puoi notare in questa foto, scattata a Torino, a Carnevale, quando da noi, a MIlano, già si stava chiudendo ed era saltato qualsiasi festeggiamento. E' una componente che devi governare e costringe a un certo cerchiobottismo nella comunicazione e nella redazione dei decreti. Se avessero chiuso tutti subito, temo che questa componente sarebbe stata ingestibile. Lo stesso accade negli altri stati.
> In tal senso i flash-mob possono risultare utili, compattano le persone, distraggono, allentano la sensazione di prigionia.
> ...


Ad ora il mio unico commento è

Mavafanculo.

Non a te eh.  

Sai che farei con questi minchioni delle limitazioni delle libertà personali che non hanno capacità emotive?
Li prenderei tutti, individuata un'area, grande, li metterei tutti insieme e che colorino i cazzo di arcobaleni e ballino.
"li troverai là a stracannarsi e a stramaledire le donne il tempo ed il governo".

Ma senza medici però, che i medici stiano con quegli esagerati che hanno paura.



Sfogo mattutino eh.
Non meditato. 
Proprio per il piacere di buttar fuori.


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Noto che alcuni contatti che seguo stanno parlando di "pesanti limitazioni della libertà personale" e sono preoccupati per le conseguenze politiche, chiedendosi come è possibile che le persone non si ribellino a questo stato di cose. Copio un testo a caso "_La segregazione di massa dell’intera popolazione, istituto sociale sconosciuto persino alle dittature, è stata oggi realizzata dal regime liberista.
> Preparata da una campagna mediatica che ha sapientemente orchestrato la suggestione di un virus onnipresente e letale, a fronte di dati epidemiologici che ci parlano di un 90% di contagiati non colpiti da alcuna seria conseguenza, e di un ulteriore 10% di ammalati di cui, ancora una volta, solo una parte abbisogna di terapie rianimatorie, peraltro culminanti in guarigione in un numero rilevante di casi. Ciò che è qui in discussione è il modo repentino e brutale con cui, in risposta a tale allarme, si è proceduto alla soppressione delle regole democratiche e dei diritti costituzionali - perfino quello, fino a ieri ritenuto importante quanto la vita stessa, alla libertà di movimento"._
> A livello di gestione della situazione c'è anche questo problema, che probabilmente potrebbe emergere più in là, se  aumenterà l'insofferenza per il perdurare della situazione e si dovranno aumentare le limitazioni, con ulteriori pesanti conseguenze economiche. Intanto una reazione iniziale di contrasto alle disposizioni la puoi notare in questa foto, scattata a Torino, a Carnevale, quando da noi, a MIlano, già si stava chiudendo ed era saltato qualsiasi festeggiamento. E' una componente che devi governare e costringe a un certo cerchiobottismo nella comunicazione e nella redazione dei decreti. Se avessero chiuso tutti subito, temo che questa componente sarebbe stata ingestibile. Lo stesso accade negli altri stati.
> In tal senso i flash-mob possono risultare utili, compattano le persone, distraggono, allentano la sensazione di prigionia.
> ...


Aspetta che la situazione perduri ancora per un mese così, poi vedremo...altro che la rivolta nelle carceri.
Tutti quelli , e sono tanti, che lavoravano in nero, che non hanno diritto ad integrazioni, agevolazioni eccetera, quanto potranno durare?


----------



## Marjanna (17 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma quello che l'ha detto non era gente... Era un ospite nella televisione di stato ed era un medico...
> Sulle donne che si ammalano di meno probabilmente ci sono dei dati statistici


Mi sa che sono invenzioni messe in giro su fb.
I medici sono talmente oberati che non hanno tempo di compilare scartoffie.


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi sa che sono invenzioni messe in giro su fb.
> I medici sono talmente oberati che non hanno tempo di compilare scartoffie.
> View attachment 9088


Pregliasco, Galli, burioni ed altri sono sempre in TV....


----------



## abebis (17 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Speriamo che ci si arrivi presto al pugno di ferro.
> 
> E che lo applichino.
> Duramente.
> ...


L'Europa esiste se la gente la vuole far esistere. Ma la gente non vuole.

Poco importa se ha portato la pace in Irlanda del Nordo.
Poco importa se ha assorbito in modo quasi indolore e pacifico il crollo del blocco dei paesi satelliti dell'URSS.
Poco importa se sta pacificamente omogeneizzando le condizioni economiche sul continente.

Quel che importa alla gente sono isssoldi: se c'è qualcosina da pagare, non va bene. Tutti vogliono, senza dare, a meno che non vedano il ritorno immediato. Ma se la guerra si vede bene, la pace no: non si vede. Eppure costa anche quella.
E visto che costa ma non si vede, allora la gente non è disposta a pagare e quindi ognuno fa il possibile per boicottare l'Europa.

È come per le tasse: nessuno le vuole pagare. È vanto nazionale non pagarle. Fa curriculum. 
Salvo poi lamentarsi quando mancano i servizi.

In definitiva, l'Europa fa quel che può e che è stata messa in grado di fare da parte della gente: praticamente niente.

Non è colpa dell'Europa: anche in questo caso è colpa nostra.

Sarebbe bello se alla fine della fiera facessimo tesoro delle nostre colpe e riuscissimo a trarre delle lezioni.

Ci credo poco, però...


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ad ora il mio unico commento è
> 
> Mavafanculo.
> 
> ...


Lo capisco, ma comunque sono componenti presenti nella società, e devi porre attenzione anche a gestirle.
Io credo che le diverse reazioni dei governi siano dovute proprio alla gestione delle differenti componenti dello stato.
Certe cose le devi dire, comunque.
Prendi il discorso di Boris Johnson, che pure è stato tradotto male.
E' un discorso fatto per gli UK, adatto a loro. Sciocco pensare di rapportarlo alla nostra realtà. I giornali scrivono che ha fatto retromarcia, ma ovviamente è un giudizio nostro. Per me era chiaro fin da subito che cosa avrebbe fatto.
Infatti lui ha parlato di 4 mesi di isolamento per tutte le persone a rischio. Il resto... se se la prende  verrà assistito se sarà necessario.
Tranquilla che chi potrà se ne starà bello isolato.
Trump ha parlato subito di 4 mesi, anche lui, di durata minima dell'epidemia. Noi italiani stiamo andando avanti a colpi di rinnovo di decreti.
C'è chi sta sperando addirittura nella fine per il 3 aprile, quando al 99% la scuola non ripartirà e le attività subiranno limitazioni almeno fino a una data non troppo distante da quella indicata da Trump. Dopo, non si sa.
Non è che le misure da prendere siano diverse stato per stato... è che non puoi parlare ai francesi come lo faresti agli inglesi etc.
Pensa se da noi Conte avesse chiuso tutto un mese fa prospettando 4 mesi di limitazioni. Pensa alle reazioni.
C'è voluto anche il teatrino della Gismondo vs Burioni, per far digerire la pillola, pian piano.
E ancora adesso nei decreti si scrive con molta prudenza Evitare.


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Lo capisco, ma comunque sono componenti presenti nella società, e devi porre attenzione anche a gestirle.
> Io credo che le diverse reazioni dei governi siano dovute proprio alla gestione delle differenti componenti dello stato.
> Certe cose le devi dire, comunque.
> Prendi il discorso di Boris Johnson, che pure è stato tradotto male.
> ...


Ero quello che scrivevo quando si sottovalutavano le misure che si stavano prendendo.

Io mi sono allarmata, giustamente, alla chiusura delle scuole. 

Le scuole sono un contenitore. 
Se si chiude un contenitore significa che la situazione è grave. 

Ma, non si poteva fare altro anche se sarebbe servito perchè la gente è stupida. 

sì, sì, lo so che da fastidio che lo dica.
Ma detta francamente, non me ne fotte un cazzo di chi si infastidisce. 
gli passerà il fastidio. Non è un problema mio. 

E' il discorso della rana nella pentola. 

Ma adesso il tempo è finito.
per inseguire i disturbi della gente siamo in ritardo pauroso. 
E ancora non capiscono che arrivare a chiudere i parchi e le piste ciclabili (succede anche da me) è l'ennesimo passettino.

Se siamo ancora qui con le limitazioni delle libertà significa che la rana non capisce un cazzo, e allora serve chiudere il coperchio e alzare la fiamma. 

Purtroppo temo non ne abbiamo le risorse. 

tu come stai?


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> tu come stai?


Ho tutte le intenzioni di passare vivo questo periodo e di stare bene, magari godendomi anche  le ferie in agosto.
Stamattina ho ricevuto le telefonate di tutti i miei colleghi.
Fa piacere.


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ho tutte le intenzioni di passare vivo questo periodo e di stare bene, magari godendomi anche  le ferie in agosto.
> Stamattina ho ricevuto le telefonate di tutti i miei colleghi.
> Fa piacere.


sì, fa piacere.   

Serve aver molta cura di sè.


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> L'Europa esiste se la gente la vuole far esistere. Ma la gente non vuole.
> 
> Poco importa se ha portato la pace in Irlanda del Nordo.
> Poco importa se ha assorbito in modo quasi indolore e pacifico il crollo del blocco dei paesi satelliti dell'URSS.
> ...


Perché sei convinto  che la commissione Europea fa quello che vuole la gente?
Sono 19 anni che abbiamo una moneta comune ma non una fiscalità omogenea, leggi comuni sovranazionali che tengano veramente conto delle diversità specifiche del singolo membro appartenente.
Non c'è una lingua comune! Anzi quella adottata per comodità anche da prima, è di una nazione che pur non facendo parte dell'Euro valuta è  uscita  dal sistema dell'euro e da tutti i trattati commerciali.
Alcuni paesi come la Germania approfittano della web per sanificare i propri conti interni, entrarci come la Grecia vengono Fossati ancora di più. Non si prende  in considerazione le missioni di eurobond che sarebbero davvero unico strumento sussidiario clonazione facente parte di questa che comunque non è una federazione,come una congrega di paese forzosamente messi in coabitazione.
E  se questa non  è la dimostrazione del fallimento di un disegno che era ben diverso nelle aspettative dei padri fondatori di una Europa Veramente unità . Non saprei proprio cosa dire.
Negli negli anni 60-70 circolava una lingua ormai decaduta Ma che veniva studiata da molte persone propense e proiettati in un futuro di unità Europea! Si chiamava esperanto; una persona anziana che insegnò il mio mestiere di allora, essendo napoletano mi voleva insegnare a suonare il mandolino, che io avevo ed era quello di mio nonno (che non era napoletano); Ma naturalmente giovane ragazzo mi sottrassi a quella incombenza.lui sapeva l'esperanto e me lo voleva insegnare... Ora seguiamo a 100 persone cosa si all'esperanto forse lo sanno in 10! Quella era un'aspettativa,un ottimismo rivolto a quella che sarebbe diventata dopo pochi lustri un'unità di fatto ma non unificatrice dei popoli.
Hai hai ragione la pace costa ma costa molto di più particolarità della situazione che stiamo vivendo in rendita finanziaria una Nato che di fatto potrebbe servire a niente nel caso di una guerra nucleare. E sono almeno quasi 60 anni che si è capito questo.A meno che non si abbia paura nella Corea del Nord dell'Iran oppure della spectre.


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Perché sei convinto  che la commissione Europea fa quello che vuole la gente?
> Sono 19 anni che abbiamo una moneta comune ma non una fiscalità omogenea, leggi comuni sovranazionali che tengano veramente conto delle diversità specifiche del singolo membro appartenente.
> Non c'è una lingua comune! Anzi quella adottata per comodità anche da prima, è di una nazione che pur non facendo parte dell'Euro valuta è  uscita  dal sistema dell'euro e da tutti i trattati commerciali.
> Alcuni paesi come la Germania approfittano della web per sanificare i propri conti interni, entrarci come la Grecia vengono Fossati ancora di più. Non si prende  in considerazione le missioni di eurobond che sarebbero davvero unico strumento sussidiario clonazione facente parte di questa che comunque non è una federazione,come una congrega di paese forzosamente messi in coabitazione.
> ...


Il dettatore automatico mi fa girare le balle non ho voglia di correggere


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> L'Europa esiste se la gente la vuole far esistere. Ma la gente non vuole.
> 
> Poco importa se ha portato la pace in Irlanda del Nordo.
> Poco importa se ha assorbito in modo quasi indolore e pacifico il crollo del blocco dei paesi satelliti dell'URSS.
> ...


Ci vorrebbe G. per una lettura un minimo sensata.
Io non sono per il cazzo brava nelle letture geopolitiche. 

Da donna della strada, e quindi con una lettura non politica, vedo semplicemente che in questo momento in cui agevolare anche semplicemente il passaggio merci sarebbe una boccata d'aria per uno stato membro si fa altro. 

Non c'è verso di un raccordo che agevoli questa situazione. 
E mi gireranno i coglioni quando il raccordo lo chiederanno perchè la fiamma si sposta di qualche grado sulla mappa. 

Questo è il momento in cui si sarebbe potuta vedere una europa compatta e consapevole del fatto che i confini sulle cartine per un virus semplicemente non esistono. 

Rilevo che non si è vista. 

E credo che il concetto di unione europea dovrebbe essere un tantino rivisto.


----------



## abebis (17 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ci vorrebbe G. per una lettura un minimo sensata.
> Io non sono per il cazzo brava nelle letture geopolitiche.
> 
> Da donna della strada, e quindi con una lettura non politica, vedo semplicemente che in questo momento in cui agevolare anche semplicemente il passaggio merci sarebbe una boccata d'aria per uno stato membro si fa altro.
> ...


Guarda che se non si è vista è in gran parte anche colpa nostra, che al parlamento europeo ci abbiamo mandato gente come Borghezio e compagnia cantante.

L'Italia avrebbe dovuto essere uno dei paesi di riferimento dell'UE: paese fondatore, uno dei più popolosi. Invece abbiamo lasciato che a fare le persone serie fossero Francia e Germania (e UK finché c'erano).

Quindi ripeto: è in gran parte anche colpa  nostra. Del resto: fatichiamo ancora a sentirci tutti italiani, figurati quanto possiamo sentirci europei.

Io, per me, mi accontento del fatto che dentro il territorio UE non c'è più stata una guerra dal 45 a ora e anzi siamo riusciti a smorzare potenziali situazioni esplosive e guerre civili.

Vista la storia nei millenni di questi territori, mi sembra già un miracolo.


----------



## perplesso (17 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> L'Europa esiste se la gente la vuole far esistere. Ma la gente non vuole.
> 
> Poco importa se ha portato la pace in Irlanda del Nordo.
> Poco importa se ha assorbito in modo quasi indolore e pacifico il crollo del blocco dei paesi satelliti dell'URSS.
> ...


che l'Ue abbia portato la pace nell'Ulster è francaente ridicolo.   altrettanto per il modo pacifico ed indolore con cui avrebbe assorbito il crollo dell'URSS.  sei perdonabile solo se hai meno di 35 anni e non hai vissuto quegli anni.  e ti sei bevuto la retorica eurofanatica.

L?UE ha una commissione che contiene sia un commissario alla gestione delle situazioni di crisi ed un commissario alla sanità: di nessuno dei 2 s'è vista traccia.  se non per dei generici appelli a condividire i DPI che nessuno s'è calcolato.

Hanno chiuso tutti le frontiere senza consultarsi con la povera Ursula.  e non mi venite a dire che il trattato di Schengen prevede periodi di sospensione. perchè questa non è una sospensione concordata, ma unilaterale e senza accordo sulla data di scadenza.

si parla vagamente dello stanziamento di fondi ed un via libera allo sforamento dei conti e grazie al cazzo: 1-i soldi UE sono provenienti dai fondi dei vari paesi aderenti e 2-in una situazione di emergenza globale come questa, se saltasse fuori il commissario de sto cazzo a dire di non sforare il 3% verrebbe linciato.  giustamente.

alla fine di questa crisi, si faranno i conti con l'UE.  consiglierei agli eurofanatici di non farsi trovare qui.



abebis ha detto:


> Guarda che se non si è vista è in gran parte anche colpa nostra, che al parlamento europeo ci abbiamo mandato gente come Borghezio e compagnia cantante.
> 
> L'Italia avrebbe dovuto essere uno dei paesi di riferimento dell'UE: paese fondatore, uno dei più popolosi. Invece abbiamo lasciato che a fare le persone serie fossero Francia e Germania (e UK finché c'erano).
> 
> ...


a me pare un miracolo che tu abbia un titolo di studio.  se non c'è stata una guerra tra gli stati UE è solo grazie alla guerra fredda.

Peraltro, l'UE non s'è vista nè mossa per le guerre nei Balcani ed anzi rientra tra i colpevoli dello scoppio della guerra nell'Ucraina orientale.

L'Italia non ha mai avuto modo di contare nell'UE perchè a Germania e Francia non è mai interessato coinvolgerci. anzi.  poi certo, se mandiamo gente come De Magistris o la Serracchiani che scappano a casetta loro non appena si apre la possibilità di una poltrona, è vero.    ci diamo la zappa sui piedi.    ma non ho mai visto nessuno proporsi per andare in UE.


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Guarda che se non si è vista è in gran parte anche colpa nostra, che al parlamento europeo ci abbiamo mandato gente come Borghezio e compagnia cantante.
> 
> L'Italia avrebbe dovuto essere uno dei paesi di riferimento dell'UE: paese fondatore, uno dei più popolosi. Invece abbiamo lasciato che a fare le persone serie fossero Francia e Germania (e UK finché c'erano).
> 
> ...


----------



## perplesso (17 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


>


vogliamo parlare degli eurodeputati di sinistra?   lo sai almeno che il parlamento europeo non possiede la più elementare prerogativa di ogni parlamento democratico?


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> vogliamo parlare degli eurodeputati di sinistra?   lo sai almeno che il parlamento europeo non possiede la più elementare prerogativa di ogni parlamento democratico?


Sono il primo a dirlo!
Ma ho citato uno a caso che, visto che non ci crede,dovrebbe dare le dimissioni ,lasciando la prebenda a qualcun altro che magari si sbatte di più, anche urlando li dentro! Dedicandosi a fare il bombarolo se ci crede. Così fa solo il paraculo!


----------



## bluestar02 (17 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ad ora il mio unico commento è
> 
> Mavafanculo.
> 
> ...


Questa gente tira fuori il nazista che è in me...


----------



## perplesso (17 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sono il primo a dirlo!
> Ma ho citato uno a caso che, visto che non ci crede,dovrebbe dare le dimissioni ,lasciando la prebenda a qualcun altro che magari si sbatte di più, anche urlando li dentro! Dedicandosi a fare il bombarolo se ci crede. Così fa solo il paraculo!


dipende anche a quando risale quel video.   ma il caso del piddino eletto nel partito di Macron invece non ti sconvolge?


----------



## spleen (17 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio.
> *Io difficilmente reagisco con rabbia, se non quando vedo un sopruso nei confronti di un debole.*
> Reagisco al più con tristezza. Adesso non sono triste. Le persone muoiono sempre, non piango sempre per tutti i morti.
> L’ultima volta che ho pianto per una morte è stata per una utente del forum. Me ne sono resa conto ora.
> ...


Anch'io!. E i -deboli- adesso sono gli anziani, i debiltati, gli immunodepressi. E non solo, i medici, gli infermieri tutti quelli dell' apparato sanitario e quelli che ogni giorno lavorano perchè ci arrivino cibo e acqua, perchè tutto funzioni.
E' per rispetto a loro. Loro adesso sono i deboli.


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> dipende anche a quando risale quel video.   ma il caso del piddino eletto nel partito di Macron invece non ti sconvolge?


Ma cosa mi sconvolge ....di opportunisti è pieno il mondo. Io Borghezio non lo posso vedere più di tanto, ma almeno quando era a Strasburgo era più incisivo; e comunque è vero che Salvini sia un assenteista.


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)




----------



## Lanyanjing (18 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Speriamo che ci si arrivi presto al pugno di ferro.
> 
> E che lo applichino.
> Duramente.
> ...


Purtroppo, considerando la mentalità di noi Italiani sarà difficile. Italia è l'Italia.... abituata nella maggior parte dei casi a non prendere con responsabilità gli eventi straordinari (dai politici in prima battuta ai cittadini) e le regole straordinarie imposte. La Cina, per una ragione storica culturale e politica quando Pechino dice... la Cina esegue senza se e senza ma. 

Quando è iniziato il blocco  qui, chi ad esempio era riuscito a fuggire dalla città di Wuhan è stato beccato in poco tempo dalla polizia (si parla di almeno 100.000 persone che hanno poi infettato le altre provincie)... e non era la polizia normale, quella federale con la quale hai poco da scherzare.

Dove vivo io, polizia per fare i controlli per strada non era molta... ma qui con le telecamere e reti cellulari sanno tutto di tutti....

Passati in 15 giorni, chi aveva fatto la quarantena e non ha avuto problemi ha ottenuto un QR code (tramite wechat o alipay) che tutt'ora ti permette di accedere ai supermercati e locali pubblici... dimenticavo... se vieni contagiato a causa del mancato rispetto delle regole, ti curano ma poi paghi.
Scommettiamo che se in Italia fai pagare le cure a chi non ha rispettato le regole la situazione cambia???

Ora che la situazione è quasi tornata alla normalità, con qualche decina di infetti al giorno... e soprattutto stranieri che ritornarno la Cina non ha chiuso definitavamente le porte....ma da due giorni fa, chi viene in Cina vola esclusivamente su Pechino, deve fare 15 giorni di quarantena in hotel pagato a proprie spese, e se risulti infetto e necessiti di cure.... te le paghi di tasca tua.
Verrà il momento che l'Italia tornerà in una situazione gestibile e conclusiva mentre nel resto del mondo invece sarà nel pieno dei contagi. Spero che almeno in questo il governo italiano prenda esempio dalla Cina. Confini chiusi a tutti .... ed anche ai diversamente bianchi.... spese di quarantena e cure a spese dell'interessato e non del governo Italiano.


----------



## stany (18 Marzo 2020)

Che bello il komunismo


----------



## Darietto (18 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Purtroppo, considerando la mentalità di noi Italiani sarà difficile. Italia è l'Italia.... abituata nella maggior parte dei casi a non prendere con responsabilità gli eventi straordinari (dai politici in prima battuta ai cittadini) e le regole straordinarie imposte. La Cina, per una ragione storica culturale e politica quando Pechino dice... la Cina esegue senza se e senza ma.
> 
> Quando è iniziato il blocco  qui, chi ad esempio era riuscito a fuggire dalla città di Wuhan è stato beccato in poco tempo dalla polizia (si parla di almeno 100.000 persone che hanno poi infettato le altre provincie)... e non era la polizia normale, quella federale con la quale hai poco da scherzare.
> 
> ...



Ho lavorato molto all'estero, e certi comportamenti estremamente maleducati e irrispettosi verso regole e divieti li ho riscontrati solo da parte di italiani. Non so, è come se percepissero la regola come una sorta di provocazione, o un torto. Non rispettamo mai un divieto per senzo civico ma, eventualmente, solo per paura. Altro che pugno forte, ci vogliono le mazzate!


----------



## Lanyanjing (18 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ho lavorato molto all'estero, e certi comportamenti estremamente maleducati e irrispettosi verso regole e divieti li ho riscontrati solo da parte di italiani. Non so, è come se percepissero la regola come una sorta di provocazione, o un torto. Non rispettamo mai un divieto per senzo civico ma, eventualmente, solo per paura. Altro che pugno forte, ci vogliono le mazzate!


non so dove hai lavorato, ma per esperienza personale nella classifica top five ci sono gli americani (USA), Inglesi, Brasialiani, Spagnoli e Italiani


----------



## stany (18 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> non so dove hai lavorato, ma per esperienza personale nella classifica top five ci sono gli americani (USA), Inglesi, Brasialiani, Spagnoli e Italiani


A San Marino


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non hai notato che sono anche meno prolissa?


No.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> non so dove hai lavorato, ma per esperienza personale nella classifica top five ci sono gli americani (USA), Inglesi, Brasialiani, Spagnoli e Italiani


Ti manca l'africa. Fidati.


----------



## Lara3 (18 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ho lavorato molto all'estero, e certi comportamenti estremamente maleducati e irrispettosi verso regole e divieti li ho riscontrati solo da parte di italiani. Non so, è come se percepissero la regola come una sorta di provocazione, o un torto. Non rispettamo mai un divieto per senzo civico ma, eventualmente, solo per paura. Altro che pugno forte, ci vogliono le mazzate!


STRAQUOTO. E questo lo può capire solo un italiano che vive all’estero , che può fare un paragone . 
Solo vanti, noi abbiamo fatto quello che gli altri non hanno fatto,  noi siamo avanti ecc. Cazzate
E canti dai balconi. 
Non vedo concretezza, ma con quasi 30.000 contagi i mezzi di trasporto sono ancora affollati a Milano. 
Pazzesco


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> STRAQUOTO. E questo lo può capire solo un italiano che vive all’estero , che può fare un paragone .
> Solo vanti, noi abbiamo fatto quello che gli altri non hanno fatto,  noi siamo avanti ecc. Cazzate
> E canti dai balconi.
> Non vedo concretezza, ma con quasi 30.000 contagi i mezzi di trasporto sono ancora affollati a Milano.
> Pazzesco


i mezzi di trasposto sono affollati perche l'azienda di trasporto ha notevolmente ridotto il servizio. Di sua iniziativa.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> i mezzi di trasposto sono affollati perche l'azienda di trasporto ha notevolmente ridotto il servizio. Di sua iniziativa.


E ripristinato il giorno dopo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E ripristinato il giorno dopo.


non lo so ieri era,  ancora super affollato e i mezzi scarsi


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non lo so ieri era,  ancora super affollato e i mezzi scarsi


Ho visto il filmato di una amica che lavora in centro e in metropolitana c’era una persona ogni tre metri. E lei è rigidissima per le regole e non fa che preoccuparsi delle trasgresssioni.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2020)

Comunque qui tutti trasgressivi con la pelle degli altri


----------



## Lanyanjing (18 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ti manca l'africa. Fidati.


Ho volutamente omesso i diversamente bianchi.... mi basta e avanza viaggare con loro (visto che uso Emirates e Qatar). 
Gli africani staccano punti a tutti....


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho visto il filmato di una amica che lavora in centro e in metropolitana c’era una persona ogni tre metri. E lei è rigidissima per le regole e non fa che preoccuparsi delle trasgresssioni.


Quando ancora prendevo la metro era una persona ogni 10, vagoni quasi vuoti.
Ogni tre metri vuol dire trovarsi vicini all'entrata e all'uscita. Comunque pensano di contingentare gli ingressi.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quando ancora prendevo la metro era una persona ogni 10, vagoni quasi vuoti.
> Ogni tre metri vuol dire trovarsi vicini all'entrata e all'uscita. Comunque pensano di contingentare gli ingressi.


Le aziende sprovviste si stando dotando di portatili per il telelavoro.
Devono muoversi inevitabilmente i lavoratori dei servizi essenziali.


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le aziende sprovviste si stando dotando di portatili per il telelavoro.
> Devono muoversi inevitabilmente i lavoratori dei servizi essenziali.


Mia moglie è in ferie obbligate. Il telelavoro serve per determinate attività.  In questo momento ci sono persone prive di reddito, altre che stanno usando le ferie e io che sto facendo avanti e indietro con l'ufficio.
Ieri la fabbrica davanti al mio ufficio lavorava rumorosamente come sempre. Producono componenti per gli imballi alimentari.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Purtroppo, considerando la mentalità di noi Italiani sarà difficile. Italia è l'Italia.... abituata nella maggior parte dei casi a non prendere con responsabilità gli eventi straordinari (dai politici in prima battuta ai cittadini) e le regole straordinarie imposte. La Cina, per una ragione storica culturale e politica quando Pechino dice... la Cina esegue senza se e senza ma.
> 
> Quando è iniziato il blocco  qui, chi ad esempio era riuscito a fuggire dalla città di Wuhan è stato beccato in poco tempo dalla polizia (si parla di almeno 100.000 persone che hanno poi infettato le altre provincie)... e non era la polizia normale, quella federale con la quale hai poco da scherzare.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione. Condivido quello che descrivi.

Nel mio territorio siamo piuttosto pestati.
E penso che ne vedremo delle belle visto che la gente continua ad andare per supermercati per comprare due o tre cazzate (e fondamentalmente farsi un giretto) e intanto i casi continuano a crescere con gli ospedali che non reggono più.

Qui da noi, secondo me, stanno usando la tecnica della rana nella pentola dal punto di vista della comunicazione sociale (e credo che aver dovuto usare questa modalità causa la gente che si mette a sproloquiare sulle libertà fondamentali abbia compartecipato alla diffusione che stiamo vedendo).
Probabilmente, quasi sicuramente, se avessero provato ad andarci giù duri fin dall'inizio sarebbe stato un casino.
Adulti stile asilo mariuccia a fare i capricci e a fare casino.

Molto probabilmente, geni come sono di media, avrebbero pure inventando le manifestazioni di piazza per far valere i propri diritti.

D'altro canto in Francia si son trovati tutti insieme in piazza per puffare il virus.

Detto questo io spero che adesso chiudano il coperchio e alzino la fiamma.
E chi apre la bocca che paghi, che si prenda le mazzate.

non oso pensare al poi. Quando davvero sarebbero da applicare regole draconiane sugli ingressi.
Se va come sembra dover andare, gli stati europei confinanti ci sono dietro di una decina di giorni.
Questo significa che quando da noi si inizierà ad avere un minimo di controllo bisognerà mantenerlo quel controllo, se non si vuol far ripartire il delirio.

E spero che saranno capaci di fare almeno la metà di quel che fa Pechino.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No.


distratto!!


----------



## Darietto (18 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> non so dove hai lavorato, ma per esperienza personale nella classifica top five ci sono gli americani (USA), Inglesi, Brasialiani, Spagnoli e Italiani



Ho lavorato un po' ovunque, nel settore turismo. 

Io mi riferisco in specifico al non rispetto delle regole locali.  Non al cazzeggio e all'ubriacarsi al pub o al limite, non so se è il tuo caso, nel contesto aziendale. 

In 10 anni non ho mai visto inglesi o americani comportarsi in modo irrispettoso verso le regole del posto. Al limite si ammazzavano di alcool, e comunque il casino che facevano era limitato al pub o discoteca. I pub erano quasi sempre gestiti da americani, inglesi o nord europei. Dal mattino alle 17 erano tranquillissimi 

Spagnoli per lo più rispettosi. 

Brasiliani ne ho visti pochi, e quei pochi di solito era gente con solti. 

Italiani irrispettosi, lamentosi, polemici e criticoni h24


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ho lavorato un po' ovunque, nel settore turismo.
> 
> Io mi riferisco in specifico al non rispetto delle regole locali.  Non al cazzeggio e all'ubriacarsi al pub o al limite, non so se è il tuo caso, nel contesto aziendale.
> 
> ...


E quelli sono tutti qui.


----------



## stany (18 Marzo 2020)

E intanto lo spread è raddoppiato dall'inizio di questa crisi, Oggi siamo oltre 300.
Se non  si mettono in circolo gli eurobond la coesione dell'Europa rischia grosso!
possibile che anche in questa circostanza ci siano paesi che approfittano rispetto agli altri? Abbiamo visto che questo sistema neoliberista non va bene! E questa è la prova provata. I 25 miliardi al mese (?!) che ci darà la bce li dovremo pagare con tassi di interesse molto più elevati di quelli della Germania: questo ci iindebiterà  per 10 15 o 20 anni. già stiamo pagando oggi sui titoli a lunga scadenza circa 80 miliardi di interessi all'anno. Titoli emessi dopo il 2012 ,quando lo spread con monti arrivò a 500, della durata di 10 venti anni.
ci aggiungiamo la restituzione di 25 miliardi che come si è capito saranno almeno il triplo di qua alla fine dell'anno, più gli alti tassi di interesse, abbiamo la conferma che il nostro debito pubblico andrà in controllo amministrato della commissione europea,col rischio di congelamento come già ho  detto ,dei risparmi degli italiani a garanzia della riduzione dello stesso.
Sono dieci anni che ipotizzo l'entrata in vigore di una valuta domestica  a circolazione esclusivamente interna ,al fine di creare liquidità "spicciola" e tempestiva che consenta di snellire le procedure e di aggirare i vincoli mortiferi che stanno creando l'olocausto delle PMI italiane dell'artigianato,del piccolo commercio.
tenendo conto che i tedeschi hanno minacciato di fare una cosa simile attraverso le loro banche pubbliche. O meglio , di creare linea di credito per le aziende per centinaia di miliardi di euro, stante che il denaro in quelle proporzioni non si vede perché in realtà non esiste! Se acquistate infatti un appartamento da €300000 non è che andrete con i soldi contati dal notaio. I soldi si creano dal nulla e qui bisognerebbe parlare del signoraggio bancario. Cosa che avviene con i soldi emessi Dalla BCE.

Questo è uno dei rari ed aggiornati esempi ,che so trovano in rete. Ma va bene anche la vecchia proposta del professor Marcello  Auriti (che già citai tempo fa) .









						Una “Nuova LIRA” di Stato sarebbe perfettamente legale anche rispetto ai Trattati
					

I giorni grami che stiamo vivendo hanno improvvisamente ridestato l’interesse popolare per il tema della moneta. Oggi più che mai ce n’è bisogno e ce n’è bisogno sempre di più. E allora, come al solito, ...




					scenarieconomici.it


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ho lavorato un po' ovunque, nel settore turismo.
> 
> Io mi riferisco in specifico al non rispetto delle regole locali.  Non al cazzeggio e all'ubriacarsi al pub o al limite, non so se è il tuo caso, nel contesto aziendale.
> 
> ...


....mah...io ho visto gli americani a Vicenza quel che combinano.

Ci danno dei bei punti eh...e sono pure impunibili. Visto che han la loro polizia interna.

Son riusciti a dargli una tiratina d'orecchie quando ha bruciato la bandiera nella piazza della città.
Ma una tiratina proprio.

Lasciam perdere i casini di feste notturne che finiscono nel devasto di persone case e spazi comuni.

Oltre ad essere scemi in media globale sono pure arroganti. Generalizzando.

Pensa ai francesi che puffano il virus.

E da giovane settore turistico ho avuto anche fare con tedeschi e olandesi...lascia stare va quel che combinano.

Io penso che la stupidità abbia equa diffusione mondiale.

La questione che ci differenzia da Singapore, Cina Corea è l'ubbidienza e la disciplina.

Qui con la idea della democrazia si fa una cosa che vien chiamata anarchia, e non lo è, ma è invece un caos dato dal fatto che ognuno per sé e si fotta il resto.
In particolare i deboli.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie è in ferie obbligate. Il telelavoro serve per determinate attività.  In questo momento ci sono persone prive di reddito, altre che stanno usando le ferie e io che sto facendo avanti e indietro con l'ufficio.
> Ieri la fabbrica davanti al mio ufficio lavorava rumorosamente come sempre. Producono componenti per gli imballi alimentari.


L'azienda di mio figlio produce elementi per auto. Lavorano a pieno regime
Noi tutti in smart working anche se c'è poco lavoro


----------



## abebis (18 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Probabilmente, quasi sicuramente, se avessero provato ad andarci giù duri fin dall'inizio sarebbe stato un casino.


Alla gente puoi convincerla a fare quello che non vuole solo se ha paura. 
In questo caso, paura della morte. Ma la deve vedere in faccia.
Quindi per costringerlo a stare in casa o sa che se esce c'è uno che lo aspetta per sparargli oppure ha visto morire qualcuno che gli è (abbastanza) vicino. 

Visto che in Italia, e nell'occidente in senso lato, la prima strada non è praticabile, è necessario seguire la seconda.

E chi dice che sono gli italiani a essere dei ciaccioni, sappia che fuori sono anche peggio. Per esempio, in UK:

https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/1...lation-four-months-boris-johnson-poll-results

Uffa, ora devo anche andare a disinfettarmi le mani, visto che ho maneggiato un link del Daily Express...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2020)

Pensiamoci
Volevo allegare un filmato che il sistema non supporta


----------



## abebis (18 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io penso che la stupidità abbia equa diffusione mondiale.


A chi non l'ha mai letto, suggerisco di leggere "Le leggi fondamentali della stupidità umana", di Carlo M. Cipolla


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2020)

Va beh,





Nocciola ha detto:


> L'azienda di mio figlio produce elementi per auto. Lavorano a pieno regime
> Noi tutti in smart working anche se c'è poco lavoro


Non puoi fermare tutto.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Alla gente puoi convincerla a fare quello che non vuole solo se ha paura.
> In questo caso, paura della morte. Ma la deve vedere in faccia.
> Quindi per costringerlo a stare in casa o sa che se esce c'è uno che lo aspetta per sparargli oppure ha visto morire qualcuno che gli è (abbastanza) vicino.
> 
> ...


Eh lo so.

E' quello che dico da quando ripeto che secondo me qui, tutto sommato, si stanno muovendo bene ed in considerazione della composizione della popolazione e della caratura dei politici che ci ritroviamo e con la storia politica degli ultimi vent'anni almeno.

Non funziona la paura manco a vederla, che si inventano le cazzate dei gomblotti.
In un momento in cui non ha il minimo senso pratico pensare ai complotti. (ma funzionano bene per tacitare la paura.)

come dicevo, qui da me, dove ci sono situazioni veramente da brivido blu, conosciute personalmente dalla popolazione, sono in giro a far passeggiata col cane. E vanno al supermercato 3 volte a settimana, coi supermercati che abbiamo che non permettono fisicamente la distanza necessaria. E risparmio un sacco di chicche da manicomio che vedo coi miei stessi occhi e raccontate da gente che le racconta fieramente pure.
Lamentela fuori di testa (la sanificazione delle strade costa, per dirne una da occhi sbarrati)

quindi probabilmente quel che vale è la paura di qualcuno che gli da le mazzate personalmente. Non basta la morte di chi è vicino. che tanto è vicino, non sono mica io.

Ed è paura questa. Stupida paura.
La paura della negazione del problema. Che negare il problema mica vuol dire dire che il problema non c'è.

Negare vuol dire sapere del problema razionalmente ma non farsene carico emotivamente e di conseguenza non attivare i comportamenti adeguati per rispondere al problema. Spesso senza manco rendersene conto.

come dicevo, non penso che all'estero siano poi messi meglio in termini di stupidità.
I deficienti di puffiamo il virus credo che me li ricorderò fino alla morte.
Come gli atti che ho visto coi miei stessi occhi di americani su suolo italiano.
O i tedeschi in vacanza.
O gli inglesi che teli raccomando.
Piuttosto che gli olandesi. Ma anche gli svizzeri.

tuta gente che se anche al loro paese rispetta le regole, appena ne esce fa il delirio.
E questo significa che le regole non le rispetta per rispetto. Per comprensione.
Le rispetta per convenienza. Che va bene eh, all'interno del paese.
Ma dovendoci fare sopra una valutazione dell'acquisizione del senso della regola direi che la valutazione è sotto lo zero.

Tutto questo ovviamente con una lettura generalizzata e senza scendere nelle situazioni singolo che sono ovviamente molto più variegate e probabilmente molto più positive.

Il punto, per come la vedo io, è che le buone pratiche non sono buone prassi.


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensiamoci
> Volevo allegare un filmato che il sistema non supporta


Se è un pornazzo ok.


----------



## stany (18 Marzo 2020)




----------



## stany (18 Marzo 2020)




----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh lo so.
> 
> E' quello che dico da quando ripeto che secondo me qui, tutto sommato, si stanno muovendo bene ed in considerazione della composizione della popolazione e della caratura dei politici che ci ritroviamo e con la storia politica degli ultimi vent'anni almeno.
> 
> ...


il tedesco, l'olandese, l'austriaco che viene a fare lo scemo sul lago d'Idro lo fa perchè al suo paese gli hanno insegnato che qui in Italia si può fare come cazzo gli pare chè tanto gli italiani sono i primi a fare i cazzari.

Io davvero aspetto con impazienza che in Francia scoppi il putiferio per farmi 4 risate.  chè non è solo il discorso del puffiamo il virus, se pure Macron fa svolgere a tutti i costi le elezioni comunali in questo momento, vuol dire che sono prorpio bacati dentro.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> il tedesco, l'olandese, l'austriaco che viene a fare lo scemo sul lago d'Idro lo fa perchè al suo paese gli hanno insegnato che qui in Italia si può fare come cazzo gli pare chè tanto gli italiani sono i primi a fare i cazzari.
> 
> Io davvero aspetto con impazienza che in Francia scoppi il putiferio per farmi 4 risate.  chè non è solo il discorso del puffiamo il virus, se pure Macron fa svolgere a tutti i costi le elezioni comunali in questo momento, vuol dire che sono prorpio bacati dentro.


Ma pure sul garda, sponda bresciana e sponda veronese senza differenza di sorta.

E gliel'hanno insegnato gli italiani che accettano cose senza fargli il mazzo. 
Negli alberghi se ne vedono di tutti i colori. 

Nel bene e nel male. 

L'idro tutto sommato, so' montanari. E da quei montanari lì pure gli olandesi si guardano 
Non è consigliabile andare a rompere troppo i coglioni ai montanari. 
Non posso raccontare le storielle, ma una che si può raccontare è piuttosto rappresentativa del modo di ragionare. 

Due vicini di casa, non in buoni rapporti, avevano per necessità dovuto fare un accordo di passaggio attraverso un cancello.
Un giorno quello che doveva passare ha trovato il cancello chiuso.
ha preso il trattore ed è passato sopra il cancello. Fine della storia 
coi turisti i metodi sono un po' più gentili, ma lo spirito è esattamente questo. 

E' messo peggio il garda da questo punto di vista. 
sono più cittadini e fighette...e si vedono i risultati. 

A me interessa che quando il resto di europa ballerà la samba, stiano fuori dai coglioni.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me interessa che quando il resto di europa ballerà la samba, stiano fuori dai coglioni.


Noi non siamo razzisti 

Basterà una autocertificazione in madrelingua che dice che sono bravi


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se è un pornazzo ok.


No. Era uno psicologo che raccomandava di fare cose piacevoli e ascolto di buona musica* per l’effetto benefico sul sistema immunitario.

* è soggettivo


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Noi non siamo razzisti
> 
> Basterà una autocertificazione in madrelingua che dice che sono bravi



Che balle con sta bontà del cazzo. 

Però dai...potremmo essere solo intolleranti per un po'. 
Poi facciamo confessioni a tappeto e passa la paura


----------



## Skorpio (18 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che balle con sta bontà del cazzo.
> 
> Però dai...potremmo essere solo intolleranti per un po'.
> Poi facciamo confessioni a tappeto e passa la paura


Noi non siamo razzisti 
Punto


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Noi non siamo razzisti
> Punto



E tu chi saresti per fare un'affermazione di questo genere??
Che tono è questo? 





Minchia....la bontà  davvero un grossissimo problema. 

Mi piacerebbero più pastafariani in questo paese


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma pure sul garda, sponda bresciana e sponda veronese senza differenza di sorta.
> 
> E gliel'hanno insegnato gli italiani che accettano cose senza fargli il mazzo.
> Negli alberghi se ne vedono di tutti i colori.
> ...


non ci contare, non appena la Francia vedrà arrivare lo tsunami di merda che si merita, vedrai come starnazzeranno all'europeismo.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ci contare, non appena la Francia vedrà arrivare lo tsunami di merda che si merita, vedrai come starnazzeranno all'europeismo.



E speriamo che li si mandi diplomaticamente a fare in culo.

Abbiamo una botta di merci ferme alle dogane porcatroia.

Non mi metto a parlare dei giri, perchè sono troppo ignorante. Ne sai tu più di me.
Vedo solo i ritardi dei corrieri (e parlo di semplice cibo per gatti cazzo, mica le mascherine o le macchine per la respirazione) e quel che loro riferiscono è che è tutto fermo alle dogane.

dogane de che?
Europa?

fanculo.


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E speriamo che li si mandi diplomaticamente a fare in culo.
> 
> Abbiamo una botta di merci ferme alle dogane porcatroia.
> 
> ...


Tarvisio o Brennero.   Austria e Slovenia hanno tappato tutti i varchi.   più aggiungici che molti corrieri ormai non riescono più a consegnare in certe zone, o perchè hanno i ragazzi malati o perchè proprio hanno paura a consegnare.

GLS ad esempio mi manda l'aggiornamento ogni 48 ore dei posti dove si rifiutano di consegnare o ritirare


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tarvisio o Brennero.   Austria e Slovenia hanno tappato tutti i varchi.   più aggiungici che molti corrieri ormai non riescono più a consegnare in certe zone, o perchè hanno i ragazzi malati o perchè proprio hanno paura a consegnare.
> 
> GLS ad esempio mi manda l'aggiornamento ogni 48 ore dei posti dove si rifiutano di consegnare o ritirare



Lo so...minchia. 

E' un delirio. 

Altro che Corea del sud con consegne a casa. 

Qui sta partendo una organizzazione delle piccole botteghe. 
via wa.
si sta riscoprendo la bottega.

E perlomeno gira solo uno su 20-30 famiglie. 
In teoria. 

La tipa che consegna a me è incazzata come una biscia. 
Escono a salutarla per la puttana e lei li rimanda dentro in casa alla montanara. 
Ma escono per salutare, capisci????
E saluta dalla cazzo di finestra per la puttana.


----------



## Vera (18 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ho lavorato un po' ovunque, nel settore turismo.
> 
> Io mi riferisco in specifico al non rispetto delle regole locali.  Non al cazzeggio e all'ubriacarsi al pub o al limite, non so se è il tuo caso, nel contesto aziendale.
> 
> ...


Come mai allora quando vengono da noi sono dei merdosi? Le regole le rispettano solo a casa loro?


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Era uno psicologo che raccomandava di fare cose piacevoli e ascolto di buona musica* per l’effetto benefico sul sistema immunitario.
> 
> * è soggettivo


Io lavoro con la musica di sottofondo.
Oggi AC DC, Deep Purple, Chicago, Greta Van Fleet...
Adesso Olivia Sellerio.


----------



## Vera (18 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Era uno psicologo che raccomandava di fare cose piacevoli e ascolto di buona musica* per l’effetto benefico sul sistema immunitario.
> 
> * è soggettivo


Allora dovrei avere un sistema immunitario da paura.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Allora dovrei avere un sistema immunitario da paura.


Io ce l’ho.
Tu? Ti ammali spesso?


----------



## Vera (18 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ce l’ho.
> Tu? Ti ammali spesso?


Purtroppo ho ancora da lavorarci.


----------



## Darietto (18 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ....mah...io ho visto gli americani a Vicenza quel che combinano.
> 
> Ci danno dei bei punti eh...e sono pure impunibili. Visto che han la loro polizia interna.
> 
> ...


Quello dei militari nelle basi venete è un discorso (e un mondo) a parte. Tra l'altro ho fatto il militare proprio nelle basi nato del Veneto e conosco bene quella realtà. Non eslcudo episodi di militari ubriachi che fanno casino, ma sono casi isolati e non rappresentativi. 
Ne avrei da raccontare, e non tanto sui militari americani, quanto sui carabinieri che prestavano servizio nelle basi. Etica soldato americano 100, etica carabiniere 30. Non aggiungo altro.

per i tedeschi, olandesi ecc. il discorso è quello che ho scritto prima: possono diventare casinisti quando bevono di sera, al pub o in discoteca. Ma si limitano a quegli ambienti. Da sobri sono altre persone. E sto parlando di quelli che si ubriacano regolarmente. Anche se la maggior parte dei turisti centro nord europei che vengono in italia sono famiglie. I party people optano per altre mete più esotiche (a parte i classici Rimini e Riccione).
Gli italiani in genere sono cafoni e irrispettosi sempre, anche da sobri o con famiglia al seguito (ovviamente stiamo parlando di percentuali, senza generalizzare). 

Che poi, tu stessa concordi che in italia serve l'esercito per far rispettare le regole. Cosa non necessaria in Francia (nonostante i puffi), in Germania, Inghilterra, Olanda ecc. 

ma allo stesso tempo riusciamo ad essere sempre meglio di tutti gli altri. Mi sembrano discorsi contraddittori. La solita retorica patriottica all'italiana. Come quelli che dicono: abbiamo i migliori ospedali del mondo, poi chi ha i soldi va a curarsi all'estero. Abbiamo le migliori università del mondo, e quelli con i soldi mandano i figli a studiare all'estero ecc.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Come mai allora quando vengono da noi *sono dei merdosi*? Le regole le rispettano solo a casa loro?


 

bella @Vera 


Darietto ha detto:


> Quello dei militari nelle basi venete è un discorso (e un mondo) a parte. Tra l'altro ho fatto il militare proprio nelle basi nato del Veneto e conosco bene quella realtà. Non eslcudo episodi di militari ubriachi che fanno casino, ma sono casi isolati e non rappresentativi.
> Ne avrei da raccontare, e non tanto sui militari americani, quanto sui carabinieri che prestavano servizio nelle basi. Etica soldato americano 100, etica carabiniere 30. Non aggiungo altro.
> 
> per i tedeschi, olandesi ecc. il discorso è quello che ho scritto prima: possono diventare casinisti quando bevono di sera, al pub o in discoteca. Ma si limitano a quegli ambienti. Da sobri sono altre persone. E sto parlando di quelli che si ubriacano regolarmente. Anche se la maggior parte dei turisti centro nord europei che vengono in italia sono famiglie. I party people optano per altre mete più esotiche (a parte i classici Rimini e Riccione).
> ...



Sto dicendo una cosa semplicissima.

Le teste di cazzo sono equamente diffuse in ogni genere di popolazione.
Non hanno preponderanza per colore della pelle, scelta religiosa o politica.

sono teste di cazzo.

e se te la devo dire tutta io ne ho due coglioni grandi così di questo vittimismo tutto italiano che si dipinge come vittima di ses stesso e sfigato rispetto al resto del mondo usando questa stessa definizione per permanere nel non fare, per sedersi su se stesso.

Facciamo così schifo?

Bene. Alzare il culo dalla sedia e cambiare.
fuori i coglioni e combattere per essere migliori.

Le parole stanno a zero.

Io sono italiana.
non mi faccio schifo per il cazzo e non ho bisogno dell'esercito per fare quello che devo fare. 
E ne conosco altri come me. 

non conoscessi quegli altri, me ne sarei andata anni fa. 
Ma ho deciso di stare qui. Consapevolmente. 
Ho deciso. Non mi è capitato. Ho deciso.


----------



## Darietto (18 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> bella @Vera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come darti torto


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Come darti torto


non si può   

sono seduta dalla parte del torto praticamente da quando sono nata...anzi, ero dalla parte del torto anche quando ero solo il bambino fantasmatico nella testa di mia madre.

Non mi cambia l'assetto il torto.
Anzi, mi rassicura. 

Mi sbalenga di più la ragione.
Per costituzione


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2020)

Dato che a pubblicare i morti ci pensano in tanti 
Pubblico questo 
Sono 4.025 le persone guarite dal #coronavirus in Italia, 1.084 in più di ieri


----------



## stany (18 Marzo 2020)

Disturbi visivi dovuti alla quarantena...


----------



## stany (18 Marzo 2020)




----------



## Skorpio (18 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dato che a pubblicare i morti ci pensano in tanti
> Pubblico questo
> Sono 4.025 le persone guarite dal #coronavirus in Italia, 1.084 in più di ieri


E questo dato in "uscita" è importantissimo

Da inginocchiarsi di fronte a chi si sporca in trincea ogni giorno per tirar fuori queste persone e restituirle guarite.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E questo dato in "uscita" è importantissimo
> 
> Da inginocchiarsi di fronte a chi si sporca in trincea ogni giorno per tirar fuori queste persone e restituirle guarite.


Vero
Resto convinta che è uno dei dati che dovrebbero dare e smettere di indicare gli altri
Bisogna dare speranze non difffondere il panico
E non è mettere la testa sotto la sabbia ma vedere la realtà
Ieri ero al telefono con un primario del sacco siamo riusciti a ridere per metà telefonata. Alla fine mi ha ringraziato


----------



## bluestar02 (18 Marzo 2020)

Qui aria molto pesante


----------



## Skorpio (18 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Qui aria molto pesante


Coraggio

Le donne son fatte così, un po' di uccello e torna il sereno


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Marzo 2020)

Io 99% me lo sono beccato. Vi tengo aggiornati.


----------



## Lostris (18 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io 99% me lo sono beccato. Vi tengo aggiornati.


Mi spiace. Cosa ti senti?


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi spiace. Cosa ti senti?


Appena appena sintomatico. Leggera influenza e polmoni pesanti. Vediamo che esce dal tampone.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Appena appena sintomatico. Leggera influenza e polmoni pesanti. Vediamo che esce dal tampone.


----------



## Marjanna (18 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vero
> Resto convinta che è uno dei dati che dovrebbero dare e smettere di indicare gli altri
> Bisogna dare speranze non difffondere il panico
> E non è mettere la testa sotto la sabbia ma vedere la realtà
> Ieri ero al telefono con un primario del sacco siamo riusciti a ridere per metà telefonata. Alla fine mi ha ringraziato


E che realtà vedresti oscurando i dati ma passando solo quelli dei guariti*?
Se oscurassero i dati a fronte di un "virus invisibile" prossima settimana se si alza la temperatura come la tieni la gente in casa.

*Guariti come poi... pronti per fare una bel rifugio in montagna? Perchè per la maggiorparte delle persone quello vuol dire guarito.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E che realtà vedresti oscurando i dati ma passando solo quelli dei guariti*?
> Se oscurassero i dati a fronte di un "virus invisibile" prossima settimana se si alza la temperatura come la tieni la gente in casa.
> 
> *Guariti come poi... pronti per fare una bel rifugio in montagna? Perchè per la maggiorparte delle persone quello vuol dire guarito.


Forse un pochino più di ottimismo aiuterebbe 
Guarda qui , ho pubblicato il numero dei guarniti zero interventi 
Quando pubblichi i morti ne parlano per ore
Serve? O serve cercare di vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno in una situazione disastrosa?
È vero muoiono tante persone , la stragrande maggioranza già compromesse da altro, molte passano giornate difficili e ne escono 
Cosa è meglio pensare anche per chi viene colpito? Cosa aiuta di più? 
da oggi pomeriggio ho qualche linea di febbre e un forte raffreddore, respiro bene pochi colpi di tosse. Ho avuto paura e per qualche ora no sono fatta prendere dal panico. Sicuramente mi ha aiutato leggere di chi ne è uscito, parlare con un medico del sacco che mi ha tranquillizzato e fatto sorridere e non certo ascoltare l’ennesimo bollettino di guerra


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Appena appena sintomatico. Leggera influenza e polmoni pesanti. Vediamo che esce dal tampone.


Ti hanno fatto il tampone anche con pochi sintomi?


----------



## Marjanna (19 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Forse un pochino più di ottimismo aiuterebbe
> Guarda qui , ho pubblicato il numero dei guarniti zero interventi
> Quando pubblichi i morti ne parlano per ore
> Serve? O serve cercare di vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno in una situazione disastrosa?
> ...


Io tendo sempre a vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno, e spero tanto di darti ragione, a breve, o quanto prima.
Ma in questi giorni ti dirò che mi tranquilizza ascoltare una persona come Zaia, che di certo non dichiara "andrà tutto bene", anzi parla di un picco a metà aprile, e se non ho colto male (lo spero tanto) ha in mano dati sconvolgenti. Ma la sua voce ferma, il modo lucido in cui analizza, mi trasmette un senso di tranquillità.
Chi canta, propone flash mob, chi fa girare quelle minchiate su cosa faremo dopo (come fossimo chiusi in trincea da anni) mi fa paura, non mi fa sentire tranquilla. 

Se vuoi la buttiamo in vacca, chissà che il primo aprile ci arrivi un messaggio con scritto "pesce d'aprile!!! dovevamo fermarvi un poco e non sapevamo come fare" e poter correre fuori chi vuole a ubriacarsi, io me ne andrò volentieri in un bosco.

Ancora parecchi giorni fa mi sono ritrovata in delle parole scritte da @ipazia, a me non riesce di scrivere come lei ma spesso mi sono ritrovata nelle sue parole, nel suo sentire.

Poco fa ho letto questo:








						Non torneremo più alla normalità. Ecco come sarà la vita dopo la pandemia - MilanoFinanza.it
					

Il distanziamento sociale, sostiene un’analisi del MIT Technology Review, durerà ben più di qualche settimana. Lo dimostra una simulazione dell’Imperial College di Londra. In un certo senso, accompagnerà la vita e il lavoro di tutti per sempre. Con un'esplosione dei servizi di una nuova Shut-in...




					www.milanofinanza.it
				




.....................
....................................
......................................................


----------



## Lanyanjing (19 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questo significa che quando da noi si inizierà ad avere un minimo di controllo bisognerà mantenerlo quel controllo, se non si vuol far ripartire il delirio.
> 
> E spero che saranno capaci di fare almeno la metà di quel che fa Pechino.


E' molto importante che questo governo di emeriti idioti applichi le stesse restrizioni della Cina nel momento in cui l'Italia cambierà tendenza e le altre nazioni invece saranno nel pieno dell'epidemia.
Racconto una storia vera.... inizio Marzo quando in l'Italia è iniziata l'emergenza (e qui invece la situazione era quasi normale) a causa delle restrizioni di quarantena in casa obbligatoria per chi arrivava dall'estero, il popolo (me compreso) non si sentiva sicuro. Un mio amico Italiano, che non era rientrato in Italia, sempre stato qui a Dongguan un giorno prende il taxi... l'autista dopo qualche metro gli chiede la sua nazionalità, lui tranquillamente risponde che è Italiano con il risultato che l'autista lo ha scaricato per strada.
Da questo esempio si può comprendere che ribaltando la situazione in Italia fra un mese, appena si sentirà parlare un'altra lingua si avrà paura e di reagirà di conseguenza. I cinesi non sono come noi europei quindi difficilmente ci si può aspettare reazioni violente qui...ma da voi non escludo invece il linciaggio.  
Lo stato dovrà imporre la quarantena obbligatoria a spese del viaggiatore e chi viene in Italia ed in caso di positività al Covid-19 le spese mediche saranno a carico dello stesso e non dello stato Italiano.
Purtroppo voi in Italia avete un problema: il PD, le sardine e la Bonino che subito insorgeranno perchè è discriminatorio...e tante altre stronzate da radical chic. I confini vanno sigillati.... ed in mare usare la marina militare e sparare. Se continuano ad autorizzare sbarchi di delinquenti nullafacenti oltre a non uscirne...sarà guerra civile. Scusate il pessimismo ma personalmente la vedo così.


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> E' molto importante che questo governo di emeriti idioti applichi le stesse restrizioni della Cina nel momento in cui l'Italia cambierà tendenza e le altre nazioni invece saranno nel pieno dell'epidemia.
> Racconto una storia vera.... inizio Marzo quando in l'Italia è iniziata l'emergenza (e qui invece la situazione era quasi normale) a causa delle restrizioni di quarantena in casa obbligatoria per chi arrivava dall'estero, il popolo (me compreso) non si sentiva sicuro. Un mio amico Italiano, che non era rientrato in Italia, sempre stato qui a Dongguan un giorno prende il taxi... l'autista dopo qualche metro gli chiede la sua nazionalità, lui tranquillamente risponde che è Italiano con il risultato che l'autista lo ha scaricato per strada.
> Da questo esempio si può comprendere che ribaltando la situazione in Italia fra un mese, appena si sentirà parlare un'altra lingua si avrà paura e di reagirà di conseguenza. I cinesi non sono come noi europei quindi difficilmente ci si può aspettare reazioni violente qui...ma da voi non escludo invece il linciaggio.
> Lo stato dovrà imporre la quarantena obbligatoria a spese del viaggiatore e chi viene in Italia ed in caso di positività al Covid-19 le spese mediche saranno a carico dello stesso e non dello stato Italiano.
> Purtroppo voi in Italia avete un problema: il PD, le sardine e la Bonino che subito insorgeranno perchè è discriminatorio...e tante altre stronzate da radical chic. I confini vanno sigillati.... ed in mare usare la marina militare e sparare. Se continuano ad autorizzare sbarchi di delinquenti nullafacenti oltre a non uscirne...sarà guerra civile. Scusate il pessimismo ma personalmente la vedo così.


Non è pessimismo. È uno degli scenari possibili.


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io tendo sempre a vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno, e spero tanto di darti ragione, a breve, o quanto prima.
> Ma in questi giorni ti dirò che mi tranquilizza ascoltare una persona come Zaia, che di certo non dichiara "andrà tutto bene", anzi parla di un picco a metà aprile, e se non ho colto male (lo spero tanto) ha in mano dati sconvolgenti. Ma la sua voce ferma, il modo lucido in cui analizza, mi trasmette un senso di tranquillità.
> Chi canta, propone flash mob, chi fa girare quelle minchiate su cosa faremo dopo (come fossimo chiusi in trincea da anni) mi fa paura, non mi fa sentire tranquilla.
> 
> ...


L'articolo del MIT l'ho condiviso in originale.
In effetti è angosciante.
È Il MIT...


----------



## Martes (19 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Forse un pochino più di ottimismo aiuterebbe
> Guarda qui , ho pubblicato il numero dei guarniti zero interventi
> Quando pubblichi i morti ne parlano per ore
> Serve? O serve cercare di vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno in una situazione disastrosa?
> ...


Mi è appena arrivata una buona notizia: una mia conoscente, 66 anni diabetica, cardiopatica e appena uscita da una chemioterapia, è guarita dal virus ed è stata dimessa ieri pomeriggio


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ti hanno fatto il tampone anche con pochi sintomi?


Lo sai che sono un raccomandato del cazzo. Me lo hanno fatto quando lo ho chiesto.


----------



## bluestar02 (19 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Coraggio
> 
> Le donne son fatte così, un po' di uccello e torna il sereno


No no intendo proprio nel paese


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io tendo sempre a vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno, e spero tanto di darti ragione, a breve, o quanto prima.
> Ma in questi giorni ti dirò che mi tranquilizza ascoltare una persona come Zaia, che di certo non dichiara "andrà tutto bene", anzi parla di un picco a metà aprile, e se non ho colto male (lo spero tanto) ha in mano dati sconvolgenti. Ma la sua voce ferma, il modo lucido in cui analizza, mi trasmette un senso di tranquillità.
> Chi canta, propone flash mob, chi fa girare quelle minchiate su cosa faremo dopo (come fossimo chiusi in trincea da anni) mi fa paura, non mi fa sentire tranquilla.
> 
> ...


Dove ho scritto di buttarla in vacca?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io tendo sempre a vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno, e spero tanto di darti ragione, a breve, o quanto prima.
> Ma in questi giorni ti dirò che mi tranquilizza ascoltare una persona come Zaia, che di certo non dichiara "andrà tutto bene", anzi parla di un picco a metà aprile, e se non ho colto male (lo spero tanto) ha in mano dati sconvolgenti. Ma la sua voce ferma, il modo lucido in cui analizza, mi trasmette un senso di tranquillità.
> Chi canta, propone flash mob, chi fa girare quelle minchiate su cosa faremo dopo (come fossimo chiusi in trincea da anni) mi fa paura, non mi fa sentire tranquilla.
> 
> ...


Cioè ti tranquillizza Zaia, quello che “da noi ci ci laviamo e non mangiamo i topi vivi” proprio lui? Non un medico, Zaia che chiede tamponi inutili?


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cioè ti tranquillizza Zaia, quello che “da noi ci ci laviamo e non mangiamo i topi vivi” proprio lui? Non un medico, Zaia che chiede tamponi inutili?


In realtà quella di sottoporre a screening un'intera popolazione come è già accaduto a Vo' è anche uno strumento di ricerca importantissimo per determinare alcuni parametri essenziali del virus.
I dati registrati a Vo' sono risultati importanti per la comunità scientifica internazionale. 
Il metodo, che consente di tenere sotto controllo i focolai con una spesa ridotta rispetto all'aumento dei casi da ospedalizzare sembra aver funzionato a Vo'. 
L'idea di Zaia non è molto distante da quella del MIT.
Zaia è un politico, ma ovviamente riporta opinioni e suggerimenti della comunità scientifica.


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2020)

La buona notizia di oggi è che per la prima volta in Cina ci sono stati 0 casi interni.
Tra un mese potranno essere fuori, ovviamente isolandosi dal resto del mondo e mantenendo un periodo di limitazioni a scopo precauzionale. 
Significa che il metodo cinese può funzionare.


----------



## Lanyanjing (19 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La buona notizia di oggi è che per la prima volta in Cina ci sono stati 0 casi interni.
> Tra un mese potranno essere fuori, ovviamente isolandosi dal resto del mondo e mantenendo un periodo di limitazioni a scopo precauzionale.
> Significa che il metodo cinese può funzionare.


Noi Cinesi siamo troppo avanti!   中国厉害！
Ora aspettiamo anche il rientro delle ragazze da Wuhan......... non so ma ho come l'impressione che mi divertirò parecchio.
Anche se è off topic voglio metterla un po' sul ridere.


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

[/QUOTE]





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo sai che sono un raccomandato del cazzo. Me lo hanno fatto quando lo ho chiesto.


Vabbè....a quest'ora ti sarà arrivato l'esito...


----------



## Darietto (19 Marzo 2020)

Da leggere e rifletterci sopra. Ricordando anche che la stampa italiana non è libera. 


Lettera del dr. Giovanni Dalla-Valle, medico italiano che opera in UK a un noto giornalista italiano che ha "criticato" con un poco gentile epiteto il primo ministro inglese.


“Caro Signor Alessandro Sallusti, a volte ti leggo con piacere ma qui sbagli alla grande e COGLIONE sarai tu e tutti i giornalisti che giudicano senza essersi prima bene informati. E che spesso non sono nemmeno giornalisti, ma solo opinionisti, cioè ne' piu' ne' meno che avventori di un qualsiasi Bar Sport.

"Si chiama «immunità di gregge» e consiste nel non prendere alcuna precauzione in modo che la popolazione, dopo un numero imprecisato di morti, sviluppi per gli affari suoi gli anticorpi che renderanno immuni eventuali sopravvissuti", scrivi tu.

Sto cazzo, Johnson non ha mai detto nulla del genere. Le precauzioni le stiamo prendendo fin da gennaio, a cominciare dalle quarantene messe in atto per tutti gli arrivi da Wuhan, e che il vostro Governo invece non ha voluto fare, cosa, se ben ricordo, aspramente criticata anche da te.

Le precauzioni le stiamo prendendo tuttora e si fanno via via sempre piu' stringenti, te lo posso assicurare sia come cittadino che come medico, a seconda di come si sta evolvendo la diffusione del contagio, che qui e' ancora in una fase diversa da quella che state passando voi e non ha ancora visto veri e  propri focolai d'infezione, come e' successo da voi (Codogno e Vo' Euganeo i primi).

Qui abbiamo (in parte) saltato la fase di contenimento semplicemente per questo: non c'e' mai stato niente da contenere in termini di focolaio. E siamo passati direttamente alla fase di "ritardamento" (o anche dilazionamento, a seconda di come traducete "delay")
 proprio per questo, avendo preso atto che la diffusione c'e' stata lo stesso e che il virus e' ormai incontrollabile in TUTTO il Mondo, fatto dichiarato dalla stessa OMS e senza il quale non si sarebbe potuta dichiarare la Pandemia (vai a rileggerti i loro protocolli, mona!).

Abbiamo anche preso atto che non solo il virus e' incontrollabile ma ha GIA' contagiato MILIONI di persone, non solo 180,000 come dice il bollettino di Wolrdometer, quello che probabilmente vai a leggerti tu ma che non ha alcun valore epidemiologico (chiunque puo' manipolarlo, solo la scorsa notte un burlone ci aveva scritto che c'erano stati quasi 600,000 casi in Città' del Vaticano e quasi un milione di morti, dato subito notato dagli amministratori e velocemente cancellato).

Questo lo dicevano i ricercatori dell'Imperial College di Londra, stimando un contagio che arriverà a colpire 2/3 della popolazione mondiale ancora in gennaio. Gente magari anche piu' apocalittica di te ma che sicuramente si occupa di queste cose da decine di anni, mentre tu a scanso hai mai letto un testo di epidemiologia, da come scrivi.

E' da qui che nasce la spiegazione dell'immunità di gregge. Siccome il virus ha bassissima letalità e ANCHE relativamente scarsa morbidita' (bisognerebbe introdurre anche questa parola, visto che buona parte dei contagiati non sviluppa sintomi), milioni di contagiati non svilupperanno NESSUNA malattia.

E' qui la differenza di veduta sostanziale tra noi e le vostre autorità, cioe' figure di star del momento come il professor Roberto Burioni ed esperti piu' familiari con i media come Alba Parietti e Barbara D'Urso, e soprattutto tra noi e voi "giornalisti" che prendete le cifre delle vostre autorità come fosse oro. Non e' cosi'.
 Noi pensiamo (ma anche stimiamo da mesi con computi statistici molto laboriosi) che i numeri che vedete sono solo la PUNTA DELL'ICEBERG di un grande (pandemico) contagio e non solo il numero di infettati + ospedalizzati + morti + guariti che vedete voi. E quindi questo significa che non solo qui si può sviluppare un'immunità di gregge ma che si sta GIA' SVILUPPANDO anche in Italia, dove sicuramente, secondo i nostri calcoli, avete GIA' milioni di casi di contagiati ma perfettamente sani che NON sanno di aver GIA' ricevuto il virus in bocca (o nel naso) ne' di aver GIA' sviluppato anticorpi, cioe' di essere immunizzati.

Lo stesso OMS NON SA quanti contagiati ci siano effettivamente in giro e fornisce dati che gli passano le autorità dei vari governi coinvolti, dati a loro volta filtrati a seconda dell'orientamento politico di quel governo. Dati spesso falsi fin dall'inizio come erano quelli cinesi dove NON c'e' ne' democrazia ne' libertà di stampa e quindi che necessitano di essere presi PER DIFETTO. A meno che tu non creda davvero che in Corea del Nord non esista NESSUN caso, o in India i casi siano cominciati solo adesso, o a Cuba il virus non riesca a passare perché non e' comunista!

"La domanda a cui Johnson non ha ancora risposto, ma sono affari degli inglesi, è se i moribondi in arresto respiratorio verranno lasciati agonizzanti senza assistenza, per strada o in casa, in modo da accelerare il contagio e quindi la formazione delle autodifese personali in chi è loro vicino, o se viceversa intende in qualche modo occuparsene", scrivi ancora tu.

Sicuramente Johnson non rispondere' MAI  a una domanda cosi' cretina perche' non leggera' mai quello che scrive uno scribacchino politicizzato come te, ma posso rispondere io, che, parlando ANCHE italiano, fino a ieri ti leggevo con piacere e non sono ne' politico ne' giornalista, ma semplicemente un medico britannico che vede i FATTI sotto i propri occhi ogni giorno.

No, nulla succederà dello scenario nazista che prospetti tu. Ti assicuro che i pochi casi di ospedalizzati finora avveratisi in UK sono sempre stati trattati con la massima cura e attenzione (e pure gratis, bene ricordarlo, perche' il nostro sistema sanitario lo e' ancora INTERAMENTE, a differenza del vostro). Non solo ma qui si richiede auto-isolamento di TUTTI quelli che hanno sopra i 70 anni d'eta'. Cosa che NON e' stata fatta nemmeno in Italia quando eravate ancora in fase di contenimento. E si richiede che CHIUNQUE abbia solo e soltanto un semplice raffreddore stia a CASA e non vada nemmeno a lavorare, cosa che voi non fate neanche adesso, pur avendo trasformato il Paese in un LAZZARETTO.

Per il resto ti assicuro che tante altre misure di prevenzione igienico-sanitaria si fanno adesso anche qui come da voi: niente affollamenti pubblici, niente locali pubblici, niente stretta di mano (quello Johnson l'ha detto, te ne sei dimenticato), lavaggi delle mani sistematici e martellanti inviti a seguire le indicazioni igieniche (e come eseguirle) in tutti i mezzi di comunicazione (radio, TV ecc.).

Perche' solo adesso? Perche' solo adesso e' cominciata anche qui una recrudescenza di casi che lo esige e siamo GIA' partiti, la' dove con lo stesso numero di morti il 21 di febbraio voi stavate ancora discutendo del sesso degli Angeli.

Perche' ancora circolano le persone in questo paese? Perche' appunto stimiamo che MILIONI di persone abbiano GIA' il virus, non abbiano sviluppato alcuna malattia ne' la svilupperanno e quindi non ce la sentiamo di ASSASSINARE la DEMOCRAZIA E LA LIBERTA' di tutti i cittadini di una Nazione con questi dati ma, fino a prova contraria, preferiamo concentrarci a ISOLARE e CURARE gli infetti e i malati.

Perche' siamo solo interessati ai soldi? NO, perche' siamo ANCHE interessati a prevenire il collasso sociale e psicologico (cioe' il morale) di una Nazione per un virus, che  pure essendo molto contagioso, ha tuttavia una mortalità molto bassa.
 In altre parole, intendiamo evitare una cura che AMMAZZI il paziente, cosa che farebbe qualsiasi medico decente.

E perche', soprattutto, evidentemente NON siamo COGLIONI  come te. Ciao, caro.

Dr Giovanni Dalla-Valle”


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Marzo 2020)

Vabbè....a quest'ora ti sarà arrivato l'esito...
[/QUOTE]
Nah. Oggi dopo le 16.


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

Intanto la riduzione del traffico consentirà di salvare 4000 bambini asmatici e quasi 10000 persone che non moriranno per lo smog: pm10.


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vabbè....a quest'ora ti sarà arrivato l'esito...


Nah. Oggi dopo le 16.
[/QUOTE]
Facci sapere,  se ancora ti lasceranno lo smartphone


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

in Germania abbiamo la spiegazione del perché possano  usare i fondi pubblici, in deroga al volere della troika;








						Ecco perché la Germania può permettersi un bazooka da 500 miliardi
					

La Germania sfrutterà la Kfw, equivalente tedesco di Cdp, per garantire i prestiti alle imprese per 550 miliardi di euro in risposta alla crisi.




					it.insideover.com


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Da leggere e rifletterci sopra. Ricordando anche che la stampa italiana non è libera.
> 
> 
> Lettera del dr. Giovanni Dalla-Valle, medico italiano che opera in UK a un noto giornalista italiano che ha "criticato" con un poco gentile epiteto il primo ministro inglese.
> ...


Potrebbe essere interessante se non fosse che questo dottor Dalla Valle non sembra avere riscontri.
Chi è?
Al di là di tutto io sono convinto che la bontà dell'azione governativa andrà valutata tra un anno, non ora.
Sono anch'io empiricamente convinto che noi si veda la punta dell'iceberg, infatti almeno inizialmente la soluzione dei tamponi a tutte le persone costrette ad avere rapporti con altre potrebbe essere efficace, come visto a Vo', almeno per far circolare le persone. 
Però non abbiamo ancora la certezza che aver preso il virus crei immunità.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere interessante se non fosse che questo dottor Dalla Valle non sembra avere riscontri.
> Chi è?
> Al di là di tutto io sono convinto che la bontà dell'azione governativa andrà valutata tra un anno, non ora.
> Sono anch'io empiricamente convinto che noi si veda la punta dell'iceberg, infatti almeno inizialmente la soluzione dei tamponi a tutte le persone costrette ad avere rapporti con altre potrebbe essere efficace, come visto a Vo', almeno per far circolare le persone.
> Però non abbiamo ancora la certezza che aver preso il virus crei immunità.


Ci stiamo già preoccupando di riprenderlo una seconda volta?


----------



## Vera (19 Marzo 2020)

Da noi una 99enne è guarita dal covid ed ha dato grandi speranze a tutti ma anche solo un morto è una grande perdita.
Ho da sempre grande positività e cerco di trasmetterla alle persone a me care. Posso anche essere lì lì per andare al creatore ma mai mi mancherà il sorriso. Questo senza perdere di vista la realtà.
Ieri sera guardavo la foto della fila di camion militari che trasportavano salme, a Bergamo.
Uomini, donne, papà, nonni che sono morti senza l'abbraccio dei loro cari, dei figli e dei nipotini. 
Alla fine di tutto ci saranno quelli più giovani, forti e sani che dovranno fare il conto con un altro virus, quello economico. Li voglio poi vedere quelli che fanno i fenomeni oggi, a fare le corsette e ginnastica al parco, sentendosi intoccabili. 
Nessuno è immune.
Comunque ora non è il caso di pensare a domani, dobbiamo concentrarci su oggi. Dobbiamo dare sostegno a tutte le persone che stanno cercando di aiutarci il più possibile. Siamo tutti nella stessa barca e c'è chi rema di più,  per tutti noi. 
Prima usciremo da questo inferno, prima riusciremo a vincere la battaglia successiva.
Siate responsabili, state a casa e non rompete i coglioni. Anche se vi odio tutti, ovvio


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Intanto la riduzione del traffico consentirà di salvare 4000 bambini asmatici e quasi 10000 persone che non moriranno per lo smog: pm10.


Insomma... L'Arpa non segnala un calo degli inquinanti.


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

Cioè alla fine €600 sono una lotteria?
In commercialista in TV dice che non ci sono per tutti ma solo per chi arriva prima registrandosi online....
lo stesso presidente dell'INPS dice che i fondi non possono coprire tutte le esigenze per dare a tutti appunto i €600.....
e poi pensiamo che la gente tra 20 giorni non scenda in piazza col bastone?


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Da noi una 99enne è guarita dal covid ed ha dato grandi speranze a tutti ma anche solo un morto è una grande perdita.
> Ho da sempre grande positività e cerco di trasmetterla alle persone a me care. Posso anche essere lì lì per andare al creatore ma mai mi mancherà il sorriso. Questo senza perdere di vista la realtà.
> Ieri sera guardavo la foto della fila di camion militari che trasportavano salme, a Bergamo.
> Uomini, donne, papà, nonni che sono morti senza l'abbraccio dei loro cari, dei figli e dei nipotini.
> ...


Siamo tutti nella stessa bara....


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ci stiamo già preoccupando di riprenderlo una seconda volta?


Non posso rispondere dando informazioni false per tranquillizzare chi è ansioso. Dico quello che è certo. Allo stato attuale NON vi è certezza che crei immunità, come dichiarato dagli infettivologi e ricercatori.
Quando la comunità scientifica avrà dati sufficienti per affermare che la crea lo scriverò.
Insomma, non sappiamo se funziona come la rosolia che crea immunità permanente o la scarlattina, che puoi prendere più volte.
Questo è un dato di fatto allo stato attuale.
Volenti o nolenti, purtroppo.


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Insomma... L'Arpa non segnala un calo degli inquinanti.
> View attachment 9095View attachment 9095


Ieri in tv facevano vedere la zona della pianura padana che è la più inquinata d'Europa un accostamento cromatico relativo appunto all'indice di inquinamento rispetto a 15 giorni fa, e si vedeva nettamente un decremento del riscaldamento e dell'inquinamento conseguenziale.e hanno detto appunto che risparmio di vite umane è in quei termini che ho citato; non ho capito però relativamente a quanto tempo di permanenza del blocco. (Blocco meglio dire riduzione del traffico)
non dimentichiamo la riduzione del traffico aereo.


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ieri in tv facevano vedere la zona della pianura padana che è la più inquinata d'Europa un accostamento cromatico relativo appunto all'indice di inquinamento rispetto a 15 giorni fa, e si vedeva nettamente un decremento del riscaldamento e dell'inquinamento conseguenziale.e hanno detto appunto che risparmio di vite umane è in quei termini che ho citato; non ho capito però relativamente a quanto tempo di permanenza del blocco. (Blocco meglio dire riduzione del traffico)
> non dimentichiamo la riduzione del traffico aereo.


I dati Arpa hanno registrato sforamenti dei valori delle centraline anche in assenza di traffico.
Dato interessante.
In Tv passa di tutto, come su internet.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non posso rispondere dando informazioni false per tranquillizzare chi è ansioso. Dico quello che è certo. Allo stato attuale NON vi è certezza che crei immunità, come dichiarato dagli infettivologi e ricercatori.
> Quando la comunità scientifica avrà dati sufficienti per affermare che la crea lo scriverò.
> Insomma, non sappiamo se funziona come la rosolia che crea immunità permanente o la scarlattina, che puoi prendere più volte.
> Questo è un dato di fatto allo stato attuale.
> Volenti o nolenti, purtroppo.


Scusa e chi sarebbe ansioso?


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> I dati Arpa hanno registrato sforamenti dei valori delle centraline anche in assenza di traffico.
> Dato interessante.
> In Tv passa di tutto, come su internet.


mi pare un controsenso che ci sia lo sforamento in assenza , o meglio di riduzione considerevole del traffico ,altrimenti perché fanno il blocco del traffico nei mesi invernali? Basta vedere in Cina, non solo nelle zone di blocco totale, che c'è stata una riduzione considerevole dell'inquinamento; Il che è anche logico...


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Scusa e chi sarebbe ansioso?


Credo il 97% delle persone oggi.
A essere ottimisti.
Poi ognuno lo manifesta a suo modo, perché le reazioni di contenimento sono diverse da persona a persona e anche le reazioni pure seguono tempi diversi.


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> mi pare un controsenso che ci sia lo sforamento in assenza , o meglio di riduzione considerevole del traffico ,altrimenti perché fanno il blocco del traffico nei mesi invernali? Basta vedere in Cina, non solo nelle zone di blocco totale, che c'è stata una riduzione considerevole dell'inquinamento; Il che è anche logico...


Non è un controsenso nel momento in cui il traffico veicolare non contribuisce in maniera determinante all'aumento delle PM10.
I blocchi del traffico sono ampiamente inutili, lo si sa da anni.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Credo il 97% delle persone oggi.
> A essere ottimisti.
> Poi ognuno lo manifesta a suo modo, perché le reazioni di contenimento sono diverse da persona a persona e anche le reazioni pure seguono tempi diversi.


se lo dici tu


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non è un controsenso nel momento in cui il traffico veicolare non contribuisce in maniera determinante all'aumento delle PM10.
> I blocchi del traffico sono ampiamente inutili, lo si sa da anni.


Ci sono temperature estive, caldaie al minimo,voli decimati, traffico veicolare decimato! C'è qualcosa che non và nei dati dell'arpa..... 
E come mai tutte le  città  d'Europa, quando il livello di inquinamento non è più tollerabile bloccano il traffico delle auto? 
Senza entrare nel merito del fap del pm10 che diventa pm 2,5, di cui abbiamo già ampiamente dibattuto.


----------



## Lara3 (19 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Da leggere e rifletterci sopra. Ricordando anche che la stampa italiana non è libera.
> 
> 
> Lettera del dr. Giovanni Dalla-Valle, medico italiano che opera in UK a un noto giornalista italiano che ha "criticato" con un poco gentile epiteto il primo ministro inglese.
> ...


Eh si.... in Italia hanno lasciato parlare troppi opinionisti che non avevano nessuna base scientifica. E troppi hanno detto cose sbagliate e pure pericolose: ricordate la Meloni recentemente che invitava gli stranieri in Italia, perché “ Italia è sicura”, e Sgarbi che minimizza. E ecc
Penso proprio che questo medico abbia ragione.


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

Tutti i giorni ci sono 1200 nascite in questo paese.... Forse con questo virus si inverte la tendenza alla demografia negativa?
al netto dei suicidi che tra qualche mese ci saranno delle persone che non avranno più il sostentamento economico...


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ci sono temperature estive, caldaie al minimo,voli decimati, traffico veicolare decimato! C'è qualcosa che non và nei dati dell'arpa.....
> E come mai tutte le  città  d'Europa, quando il livello di inquinamento non è più tollerabile bloccano il traffico delle auto?
> Senza entrare nel merito del fap del pm10 che diventa pm 2,5, di cui abbiamo già ampiamente dibattuto.


Perché c'è una normativa europea che stiamo seguendo da decenni e che impone limiti progressivi sempre più difficili da attuare, soprattutto in alcune zone, per cui per evitare le multe a carico dello stato il singolo comune deve predisporre un piano che ovviamente non può che agire su ciò che è banalmente attuabile. 
Le limitazioni al traffico sono relativamente semplici da attuare, muovono il mercato, non impattano sull'industria e godono di un consenso di una certa parte della popolazione. 
L'altra la si convince con una serie di comunicati stampa, a volte anche di organismi non  ben identificati, come i Genitori Antismog, e con numeri sulle morti che non hanno alcun reale riscontro scientifico. 
Ti assicuro che ci sono più PM10 in una spiaggia che a Milano. 
Perché questo è il caso in cui non contano solo le dimensioni... 
Comunque L'Arpa è credibile. Le associazioni no.


----------



## Lara3 (19 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Eh si.... in Italia hanno lasciato parlare troppi opinionisti che non avevano nessuna base scientifica. E troppi hanno detto cose sbagliate e pure pericolose: ricordate la Meloni recentemente che invitava gli stranieri in Italia, perché “ Italia è sicura”, e Sgarbi che minimizza. E ecc
> Penso proprio che questo medico abbia ragione.


Girano delle curve di contagi: una dava il picco massimo il 18... poi visto come sta andando stanno dando adesso il 28 marzo ...
Secondo me scenderanno quando qualcuno che comanda in Italia  capirà che ad oggi non deve esistere più nessun ospedale in cui manca il sapone e le mascherine. E che i mezzi di trasporto non devono essere affollati.
Poi se si divertono a disegnare curve e spostare il picco dei contagi...


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Perché c'è una normativa europea che stiamo seguendo da decenni e che impone limiti progressivi sempre più difficili da attuare, soprattutto in alcune zone, per cui per evitare le multe a carico dello stato il singolo comune deve predisporre un piano che ovviamente non può che agire su ciò che è banalmente attuabile.
> Le limitazioni al traffico sono relativamente semplici da attuare, muovono il mercato, non impattano sull'industria e godono di un consenso di una certa parte della popolazione.
> L'altra la si convince con una serie di comunicati stampa, a volte anche di organismi non  ben identificati, come i Genitori Antismog, e con numeri sulle morti che non hanno alcun reale riscontro scientifico.
> Ti assicuro che ci sono più PM10 in una spiaggia che a Milano.
> ...


Io stavo semplicemente applicando una logica.
Con quello che dici ti avvicini alla visione di Trump che sostiene con bolsonaro che non è l'inquinamento o la deforestazione mediante  gli incendi la causa dell'inquinamento e della diossina 
prodotta e del  riscaldamento globale,che tutti gli scienziati e dico tutti sostengono che porterà al mutamento nel pianeta ,ma non in modo positivo.  
Ad esempio in questo caso l'inquinamento , le polveri sottili,  possono agevolare la diffusione di un virus, non lo dico io ma eminenti Medici. 

Se nulla di ciò che è stato inventato dall'uomo produce inquinamento avranno ragione loro, cioè bolsonaro e Trump.. 
Sarà  l'anidride carbonica e le scorregge provocate dagli allevamenti  intensivi degli animali destinati alla macellazione che ci fanno arrivare a questo punto (ed in parte è vero : anidridecarbonica deforestazione , gas serra  eccetera)

P.s. se poi mi fai vedere lo studio scientifico che sostiene che le spiagge sono più inquinate del centro di Milano posso prendere in considerazione quello che dici...


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Girano delle curve di contagi: una dava il picco massimo il 18... poi visto come sta andando stanno dando adesso il 28 marzo ...
> Secondo me scenderanno quando qualcuno che comanda in Italia  capirà che ad oggi non deve esistere più nessun ospedale in cui manca il sapone e le mascherine. E che i mezzi di trasporto non devono essere affollati.
> Poi se si divertono a disegnare curve e spostare il picco dei contagi...


Lascia stare le curve. Cominciano a essere troppo complesse, in questa, situazione.
Credo che ci sarà a breve una stretta sui super e sui mezzi. Già entrambi sono stati ridotti, per limitare i rischi per il personale e anche perché viene a mancare.
Io penso sarebbe giusto introdurre una prenotazione per i super, come accade per i musei o gli studi medici.
Ti rechi a quell'ora, solo tu, solo una volta max la settimana.
È per i mezzi l'accesso solo a chi ha il pass per lavoro.


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Io stavo semplicemente applicando una logica.
> Con quello che dici ti avvicini alla visione di Trump che sostiene con bolsonaro che non è l'inquinamento o la deforestazione mediante  gli incendi la causa dell'inquinamento e della diossina
> prodotta e del  riscaldamento globale,che tutti gli scienziati e dico tutti sostengono che porterà al mutamento nel pianeta ,ma non in modo positivo.
> Ad esempio in questo caso l'inquinamento , le polveri sottili,  possono agevolare la diffusione di un virus, rimango dico io ma eminenti Medici.
> ...


Ma Trump è un politico. 
Sulle Pm10 vai sui siti di riferimento tipo Arpa o prenditi un testo universitario sull'argomento.
Ci sono anche nel deserto come nei campi coltivati, per non parlare di quelle prodotte dai cantieri. Ricordo una misurazione in metropolitana, un livello di quasi 500 microgrammi. Per non parlare di quelle prodotte nei mulini, molto pericolose (e anche esplosive, se l'ambiente ne viene saturato)


----------



## Marjanna (19 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cioè ti tranquillizza Zaia, quello che “da noi ci ci laviamo e non mangiamo i topi vivi” proprio lui? Non un medico, Zaia che chiede tamponi inutili?


I medici all'inizio dicevano che era una banale influenza che colpiva solo i vecchi. Sui tamponi inutili ti ha già risposto @danny 
Cambiare idea a fronte del mutare delle notizie non lo ritengo una cosa da disprezzare, specialmente di fronte a questo virus dove _"ieri"_, era un _altro tempo_.
Ad ogni modo isolare gli asintomatici vuol dire arginare le conseguenze del contagio che potrebbero portare questi, e rendere coscienti anche le persone che ancora se ne vanno a zonzo facendo le furbe. Dati che poi si rifletteranno in altre regioni, se non persino altre nazioni.

Questo video spiega in modo semplice, se vuoi puoi saltare direttamente al minuto 2:28


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma Trump è un politico.
> Sulle Pm10 vai sui siti di riferimento tipo Arpa o prenditi un testo universitario sull'argomento.
> Ci sono anche nel deserto come nei campi coltivati, per non parlare di quelle prodotte dai cantieri. Ricordo una misurazione in metropolitana, un livello di quasi 500 microgrammi. Per non parlare di quelle prodotte nei mulini, molto pericolose (e anche esplosive, se l'ambiente ne viene saturato)


Infatti anche bolsonaro un politico...Non mi sembra che siano gli scienziati che determinino gli indirizzi politico economici degli stati..
Però bolsonaro ha ragione su una cosa; ieri ha detto che l'Italia è un paese, e visto dal Brasile è così, pieno di vecchietti che stanno nelle piazze 

Per l'inquinamento facendo un semplice ragionamento logico,sarà per quello che la pianura Padana è la zona più inquinata d'Europa, per l'alta  concentrazione di industrie e di traffico veicolare ,nonché di una densità abitativa tra le maggiori in Europa? 
Forse che al rifugio gnifetti ci sia la stessa concentrazione di polveri?
Oppure perché siamo in un catino circondato dalle montagne....


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti anche bolsonaro un politico...Non mi sembra che siano gli scienziati che determinino gli indirizzi politico economici degli stati..
> Però bolsonaro ha ragione su una cosa; ieri ha detto che l'Italia è un paese, e visto dal Brasile è così, pieno di vecchietti che stanno nelle piazze
> 
> Per l'inquinamento facendo un semplice ragionamento logico,sarà per quello che la pianura Padana è la zona più inquinata d'Europa, per l'alta  concentrazione di industrie e di traffico veicolare ,nonché di una densità abitativa tra le maggiori in Europa?
> ...


Siamo un catino densamente popolato. In qualsiasi modo tu agisca avrai sempre una percentuale di inquinanti che non potrai abbattere.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Tutti i giorni ci sono 1200 nascite in questo paese.... Forse con questo virus si inverte la tendenza alla demografia negativa?
> al netto dei suicidi che tra qualche mese ci saranno delle persone che non avranno più il sostentamento economico...


Secondo l’istat ci sono normalmente 11 suicidi al giorno. 
Adesso non so.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> I medici all'inizio dicevano che era una banale influenza che colpiva solo i vecchi. Sui tamponi inutili ti ha già risposto @danny
> Cambiare idea a fronte del mutare delle notizie non lo ritengo una cosa da disprezzare, specialmente di fronte a questo virus dove _"ieri"_, era un _altro tempo_.
> Ad ogni modo isolare gli asintomatici vuol dire arginare le conseguenze del contagio che potrebbero portare questi, e rendere coscienti anche le persone che ancora se ne vanno a zonzo facendo le furbe. Dati che poi si rifletteranno in altre regioni, se non persino altre nazioni.
> 
> Questo video spiega in modo semplice, se vuoi puoi saltare direttamente al minuto 2:28


Cambiare idea è saggio. Ma dipende dalle idee.


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo un catino densamente popolato. In qualsiasi modo tu agisca avrai sempre una percentuale di inquinanti che non potrai abbattere.


Meglio in mezza montagna o al mare ,allora.


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo l’istat ci sono normalmente 11 suicidi al giorno.
> Adesso non so.


Aspetta solo venti giorni..
Ho sentito prima radio radicale : quaranta secondi in libertà....la gente è incazzata e depressa ,non per il virus; per l'effetto che ha sull'economia...


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> I medici all'inizio dicevano che era una banale influenza che colpiva solo i vecchi. Sui tamponi inutili ti ha già risposto @danny
> Cambiare idea a fronte del mutare delle notizie non lo ritengo una cosa da disprezzare, specialmente di fronte a questo virus dove _"ieri"_, era un _altro tempo_.
> Ad ogni modo isolare gli asintomatici vuol dire arginare le conseguenze del contagio che potrebbero portare questi, e rendere coscienti anche le persone che ancora se ne vanno a zonzo facendo le furbe. Dati che poi si rifletteranno in altre regioni, se non persino altre nazioni.
> 
> Questo video spiega in modo semplice, se vuoi puoi saltare direttamente al minuto 2:28








						Vincenzo D’Anna, che aveva diffuso un messaggio pieno di informazioni false sul coronavirus, si è dimesso da presidente dell’Ordine nazionale dei biologi – hookii
					






					hookii.org


----------



## Marjanna (19 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cambiare idea è saggio. Ma dipende dalle idee.


Bho, non capisco che vuoi dire...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bho, non capisco che vuoi dire...


Intendo che un conto è non fare corrette previsioni. Tutti sbagliamo le previsioni.
Un’altra cosa è dire cose che mi vergognerei di pensare da ubriaca e dirle da sobrio pubblicamente.
Per me ha perso ogni credibilità.
Anche per i tamponi sta dicendo cose sbagliate, per me.


----------



## Darietto (19 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Lascia stare le curve. Cominciano a essere troppo complesse, in questa, situazione.
> Credo che ci sarà a breve una stretta sui super e sui mezzi. Già entrambi sono stati ridotti, per limitare i rischi per il personale e anche perché viene a mancare.
> *Io penso sarebbe giusto introdurre una prenotazione per i super*, come accade per i musei o gli studi medici.
> Ti rechi a quell'ora, solo tu, solo una volta max la settimana.
> È per i mezzi l'accesso solo a chi ha il pass per lavoro.


L'ultima volta al super c'era un signore anziano che aveva difficoltà a prendere il carrello. Figurati la prenotazione online.


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> L'ultima volta al super c'era un signore anziano che aveva difficoltà a prendere il carrello. Figurati la prenotazione online.


Chi non è in grado di espletare il 100%  delle normali e basilari funzioni umane viene classificato come invalido al 100%! in quel caso percepisce l' indennità di accompagnamento ed ha il diritto di essere seguito dai  servizi sociali.
Anche solo uno che quando esce di casa non si ricorda più la strada del ritorno....
Adesso a parte la forzatura ,per certi soggetti dovrebbe esserci la segnalazione ai servizi assistenza sociale. 
Comunque è  capitato anche a me con le chiavi della mia macchina di volerne aprire un'altra perfettamente uguale....


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Chi non è in grado di espletare il 100%  delle normali e basilari funzioni umane viene classificato come invalido al 100%! in quel caso percepisce l' indennità di accompagnamento ed ha il diritto di essere seguito dai  servizi sociali.
> Anche solo uno che quando esce di casa non si ricorda più la strada del ritorno....
> Adesso a parte la forzatura ,per certi soggetti dovrebbe esserci la segnalazione ai servizi assistenza sociale.
> Comunque è  capitato anche a me con le chiavi della mia macchina di volerne aprire un'altra perfettamente uguale....


Non è che avere difficoltà a prendere il carrello renda invalidi


----------



## Marjanna (19 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendo che un conto è non fare corrette previsioni. Tutti sbagliamo le previsioni.
> Un’altra cosa è dire cose che mi vergognerei di pensare da ubriaca e dirle da sobrio pubblicamente.
> Per me ha perso ogni credibilità.
> Anche per i tamponi sta dicendo cose sbagliate, per me.


Quindi tu che avresti fatto?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quindi tu che avresti fatto?


Io non mi sono candidata a fare il presidente di regione.
Ma a non rilasciare dichiarazioni offensive nei confronti di un miliardo e mezzo di persone ci sarei arrivata.


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che avere difficoltà a prendere il carrello renda invalidi


In un certo senso sì!
Non è che puoi andare in giro da solo Se non riesci a prendere il carrello al supermercato oppure non capisci quando semaforo è verde o giallo rosso... O  Non capisci il valore dei soldi.. o ancora non riconosce le persone.se uno ha l'Alzheimer può andare in giro per la città ma non dovrebbe...


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

Quando c'era la SARS quella dei polli però si faceva vedere in TV mentre mangiava il pollo
Si vede che il topo non gli piace....
In Messico è una specialità nazionale fatto alla piastra.


----------



## Divì (19 Marzo 2020)

Mi fate tutti pensare ad un vecchio film. I viaggiatori della sera....


----------



## Divì (19 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non mi sono candidata a fare il presidente di regione.
> Ma a non rilasciare dichiarazioni offensive nei confronti di un miliardo e mezzo di persone ci sarei arrivata.


Oltretutto che ci possono dare una mano, adesso.


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

Spiedini di topo e nutrie arrostite a Porta Palazzo
					

Lo “street food” è stato sequestrato dalla polizia municipale: “C’è un’emergenza che riguarda anche pesce, pane e latte mal conservati e venduti al mercato”




					www.lastampa.it


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> In un certo senso sì!
> Non è che puoi andare in giro da solo Se non riesci a prendere il carrello al supermercato oppure non capisci quando semaforo è verde o giallo rosso... O  Non capisci il valore dei soldi.. o ancora non riconosce le persone.se uno ha l'Alzheimer può andare in giro per la città ma non dovrebbe...


Ho detto difficoltà. Ovvero essere lento o maldestro, secondo parametri giovanili, non rende invalidi.
Anch’io mi spazientisco per i tempi dei vecchi al supermercato, ma mi sembrano assurdi anche i tempi di servizio dei negozi di altre regioni, ma, dato che non sono io la misura di tutte le cose, non manifesto nulla è aspetto con tranquillità.


----------



## Marjanna (19 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non mi sono candidata a fare il presidente di regione.
> Ma a non rilasciare dichiarazioni offensive nei confronti di un miliardo e mezzo di persone ci sarei arrivata.


Più che offensiva stupida. Su questo concordo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Più che offensiva stupida. Su questo concordo.


Quasi sempre le affermazioni generali sono anche stupide.
Ma se in famiglia o tra amici puoi fare una battuta o sfogare i tuoi pregiudizi, farlo da una posizione ufficiale e rappresentativa è segno di inaccettabile leggerezza.


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non mi sono candidata a fare il presidente di regione.
> Ma a non rilasciare dichiarazioni offensive nei confronti di un miliardo e mezzo di persone ci sarei arrivata.


Più che altro della più importante potenza industriale ed economica del mondo, che al termine di questo evento avrà forza sufficiente per espandersi ulteriormente nell'Europa in crisi.
Che i cinesi abbiano abitudini alimentari strane in certe aree è risaputo: i cani noi non li mangiamo.
Che ai padroni del mondo sia inopportuno farlo notare, è strategico.


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2020)

Divì ha detto:


> Mi fate tutti pensare ad un vecchio film. I viaggiatori della sera....


Bello.


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2020)

Divì ha detto:


> Oltretutto che ci possono dare una mano, adesso.


Eh beh, dopo averci devastato, sarebbe il minimo.
Ma non sarà gratuitamente.
È loro interesse farlo.


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto difficoltà. Ovvero essere lento o maldestro, secondo parametri giovanili, non rende invalidi.
> Anch’io mi spazientisco per i tempi dei vecchi al supermercato, ma mi sembrano assurdi anche i tempi di servizio dei negozi di altre regioni, ma, dato che non sono io la misura di tutte le cose, non manifesto nulla è aspetto con tranquillità.


Hai detto bene bisogna avere pazienza.
L'sservazione era partita dal fatto che un anziano abbia notevoli  difficoltà ad usare uno Smartphone, non tutti per la verità! è chiaro che programmare la spesa a domicilio attraverso un'applicazione a questo punto è impensabile per quelle persone.
E comunque deve intervenire un organismo assistenziale che in prima battuta per legge aspetto al comune; ai cittadini ai conoscenti ai vicini di queste persone anziane compete invece la segnalazione a queste strutture.


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Hai detto bene bisogna avere pazienza.
> L'sservazione era partita dal fatto che un anziano abbia notevoli  difficoltà ad usare uno Smartphone, non tutti per la verità! è chiaro che programmare la spesa a domicilio attraverso un'applicazione a questo punto è impensabile per quelle persone.
> E comunque deve intervenire un organismo assistenziale che in prima battuta per legge aspetto al comune; ai cittadini ai conoscenti ai vicini di queste persone anziane compete invece la segnalazione a queste strutture.


Dai medici di base o per una visita vige la necessità della prenotazione. Funziona, dovrebbe valere anche oer i super, alla stessa maniera. Tieni conto che in Uk già molti super sono senza cassiere. Per quelli in difficoltà c'è un assistente, gli altri si arrangiano.


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Dai medici di base o per una visita vige la necessità della prenotazione. Funziona, dovrebbe valere anche oer i super, alla stessa maniera. Tieni conto che in Uk già molti super sono senza cassiere. Per quelli in difficoltà c'è un assistente, gli altri si arrangiano.


Senza andare in Inghilterra Anche qui da noi all'Ipercoop Sono anni che ci sono le casse automatiche, oppure anche a Panorama.
Il fatto è che per l'anziano non esiste un servizio di prossimità di parziale aiuto; È pur vero che se uno è inabile il comune porta i pasti a casa almeno qua a Torino, ci sono servizi di assistenza domiciliare efficienti .
Il problema è che chi non ha dimestichezza dibase anche solo con i sistemi informatici è tagliato fuori da molte cose.
Proprio l'altro giorno parlavo con mio cognato,  che aveva il  PC che poi è stato rubato. Ma non è in grado di inviare una mail, scaricare un'applicazione...
Lui lavorava alla tributaria fino a qualche anno fa e sosteneva che anche molti giudici non volevano assolutamente vedere un tablet un PC   :  preferivano fare tutto con la carta e penna. è una questione generazionale vero ma anche di mancato interesse e refrattarietà nei confronti di questa tecnologia che ci consente di fare molte cose da casa.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Hai detto bene bisogna avere pazienza.
> L'sservazione era partita dal fatto che un anziano abbia notevoli  difficoltà ad usare uno Smartphone, non tutti per la verità! è chiaro che programmare la spesa a domicilio attraverso un'applicazione a questo punto è impensabile per quelle persone.
> E comunque deve intervenire un organismo assistenziale che in prima battuta per legge aspetto al comune; ai cittadini ai conoscenti ai vicini di queste persone anziane compete invece la segnalazione a queste strutture.


Io e te lo usiamo


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Senza andare in Inghilterra Anche qui da noi all'Ipercoop Sono anni che ci sono le casse automatiche, oppure anche a Panorama.
> Il fatto è che per l'anziano non esiste un servizio di prossimità di parziale aiuto; È pur vero che se uno è inabile il comune porta i pasti a casa almeno qua a Torino, ci sono servizi di assistenza domiciliare efficienti .
> Il problema è che chi non ha dimestichezza dibase anche solo con i sistemi informatici è tagliato fuori da molte cose.
> Proprio l'altro giorno parlavo con mio cognato,  che aveva il  PC che poi è stato rubato. Ma non è in grado di inviare una mail, scaricare un'applicazione...
> Lui lavorava alla tributaria fino a qualche anno fa e sosteneva che anche molti giudici non volevano assolutamente vedere un tablet un PC   :  preferivano fare tutto con la carta e penna. è una questione generazionale vero ma anche di mancato interesse e refrattarietà nei confronti di questa tecnologia che ci consente di fare molte cose da casa.


Non è una questione generazionale, temo, ma proprio di quello che citi tu, oltre che di limiti personali. 
Nella scuola di mia figlia l'unica tra le prof che ancora non è riuscita a organizzare delle lezioni on line ha 30 anni. E chiede aiuto agli studenti, non alle colleghe, per dire. Non ce la fa!


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Nah. Oggi dopo le 16.





			
				Lara3 ha detto:
			
		

> Facci sapere,  se ancora ti lasceranno lo smartphone


Positivo, asintomatico e quindi in sorveglianza domiciliare. Figlia positiva pure lei. Ex moglie tampona oggi. Viva la vita...


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2020)

Perché hai fatto il tampone, Arci?
Hai avuto contatti o...?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lara3 ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cosa ti senti? Io sono in ospedale senza sintomi se non un po’ di raffreddore e qualche linea di febbre
Mi fanno lastra e esami ma niente tampone
Anche a me dicono asintomatica


----------



## Marjanna (19 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quasi sempre le affermazioni generali sono anche stupide.
> Ma se in famiglia o tra amici puoi fare una battuta o sfogare i tuoi pregiudizi, farlo da una posizione ufficiale e rappresentativa è segno di inaccettabile leggerezza.


Brunetta fino all'altro ieri c'era anche il "abbracciamoci un cinese", le cose cambiano giorno per giorno. Non mi sembrano tempi per far salotti e polemiche, siamo in una situazione di emergenza.
Hai parlato dell'inutilità di fare i tamponi, hai espresso questo parere, ma per tenerlo alto devi attaccarti ad affermazioni stupide. Rispetto il tuo parere. 
Andavano prese delle decisioni. Quel che ho visto è che un uomo le ha prese, perchè ha capito che di cincischiare non erano tempi, anzi è una corsa, una corsa per non farsi travolgere da un'onda, o meglio per salvare il più possibile. _"Ieri"_ era un'altro mondo.
Ho sentito che in Iran sta morendo una persona ogni 10 minuti, non ho ancora verificato la fonte.


----------



## abebis (19 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Positivo, asintomatico e quindi in sorveglianza domiciliare. Figlia positiva pure lei. Ex moglie tampona oggi. Viva la vita...


In bocca al lupo.

E anche a tutti gli altri che dovessero prenderselo.


----------



## Lara3 (19 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lara3 ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auguri


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Perché hai fatto il tampone, Arci?
> Hai avuto contatti o...?


 qua non lo posso scrivere, sarei riconoscibile in 10 minuti. Comunque ho fatto il tampone non appena ho avuto la matematica certezza di essere stato a contatto con qualcuno infetto sicuramente.


			
				Arcistufo ha detto:
			
		

> Nocciola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Arcistufo ha detto:
> ...


Leggero malessere generale, neanche febbre. Polmoni sgombri.


abebis ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo.
> 
> E anche a tutti gli altri che dovessero prenderselo.


Tranqui. Due giorni e sono in piedi.


----------



## ologramma (19 Marzo 2020)

auguri  e che tutto possa risolversi senza conseguenze


----------



## perplesso (19 Marzo 2020)




----------



## ipazia (19 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Positivo, asintomatico e quindi in sorveglianza domiciliare. Figlia positiva pure lei. Ex moglie tampona oggi. Viva la vita...


beh, in bocca al lupo @Arcistufo
E' il posto più sicuro in cui mi viene in mente di mandarti   (in culo alla balena non mi pare bello..ma se preferisci, scegli tu )


----------



## ipazia (19 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Cosa ti senti? Io sono in ospedale senza sintomi se non un po’ di raffreddore e qualche linea di febbre
> Mi fanno lastra e esami ma niente tampone
> Anche a me dicono asintomatica


E anche a te @Nocciola 
Un abbraccio


----------



## ologramma (19 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Arcistufo ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


auguri e un abbraccio anche a te  , se il tampone non l'hanno fatto  si spera che tu sia solo asintomatica quindi occhio fai bene la quarantena


----------



## perplesso (19 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Positivo, asintomatico e quindi in sorveglianza domiciliare. Figlia positiva pure lei. Ex moglie tampona oggi. Viva la vita...


Daje forte intanto


----------



## Lara3 (19 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Cosa ti senti? Io sono in ospedale senza sintomi se non un po’ di raffreddore e qualche linea di febbre
> Mi fanno lastra e esami ma niente tampone
> Anche a me dicono asintomatica


Auguri


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io e te lo usiamo


Anagraficamente non sono ancora classificabile come anziano secondo le convenzioni di questo paese. 



danny ha detto:


> Non è una questione generazionale, temo, ma proprio di quello che citi tu, oltre che di limiti personali.
> Nella scuola di mia figlia l'unica tra le prof che ancora non è riuscita a organizzare delle lezioni on line ha 30 anni. E chiede aiuto agli studenti, non alle colleghe, per dire. Non ce la fa!


Pazzesco 



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Positivo, asintomatico e quindi in sorveglianza domiciliare. Figlia positiva pure lei. Ex moglie tampona oggi. Viva la vita...


Male che fosse andata,avresti aderito alla tua teoria, che ad una certa uno si toglie dalle balle.

Oggi sono stato di nuovo parco per circa un'ora e mezza; sempre meno gente, la polizia che ferma alcuni gruppetti familiari nel prato, poi genitori coi bambini sui giochi attrezzati.
Comunque avrò contato circa una quarantina di persone in tutto....Non si capisce se adesso dovranno prendere delle misure di chiusura totale delle attività; ad esempio nel comune della prima cintura  dove ho affittato la casa quella giunta comunale ha chiuso tutto inibendo l'accesso a tutte le strutture, comprese giochi per i bimbi e le aree cani, Ma anche in alcuni altri comuni limitrofi.
Ma penso che non mancherà molto che il provvedimento verrà esteso per tutto il paese.
Allora sarebbe veramente il coprifuoco!
Mai visto la città così! Almeno negli anni dell'austerity per la crisi petrolifera le persone nei parchi cerro anzi era anche bello vedere questa riappropriazione della libertà affrancandosi dall'automobile che già all'epoca aveva congestionato le città. Oggi appare tutto surreale nessuno in giro nessuno nei parchi, ma anche nessuno sui balconi sui terrazzi.... Alle spalle del parco ci sono delle case moderne con grandi terrazzi panoramici ma non c'era uno su su queste terrazze....


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2020)

Oggi mia figlia, sul balcone con me, guardando sotto, mi fa notare che c'è più gente in giro che normalmente.
Cosa che avevo notato anch'io.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> qua non lo posso scrivere, sarei riconoscibile in 10 minuti.
> 
> Tranqui. Due giorni e sono in piedi.


... hai trombato l'altra settimana la moglie del primo ministro spagnolo, e non ce lo dici per non farci rosicare a noi segaioli. 
Sei carino

E guarda di farti mandare un paio di mascherine di quelle bone da quel pidocchioso di @bluestar02, sennò se esci a giro smerdi tutti


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Oggi mia figlia, sul balcone con me, guardando sotto, mi fa notare che c'è più gente in giro che normalmente.
> Cosa che avevo notato anch'io.


Ma a Milano e provincia non hanno chiuso tutti i parchi? A Torino credo che se non domani ma dopodomani chiuderanno anche qui. Comunque non c'è molta gente in giro.
la presenza delle forze di polizia in qualche modo inibisce l'affluenza c'è poco da fare.
Intorno all'una di notte trascorrono anche 10 minuti senza che sul corso principale  passi una macchina. ho notato che da qualche giorno c'è un elicottero che volteggia più o meno alla solita ora. Comunque si sono smorzate anche le uscite alle 18, alle 21 sui balconi con le casseruole le pile le cornamuse....


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)




----------



## Frithurik (19 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Cosa ti senti? Io sono in ospedale senza sintomi se non un po’ di raffreddore e qualche linea di febbre
> Mi fanno lastra e esami ma niente tampone
> Anche a me dicono asintomatica


auguri, speriamo tutto bene.


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma a Milano e provincia non hanno chiuso tutti i parchi? A Torino credo che se non domani ma dopodomani chiuderanno anche qui. Comunque non c'è molta gente in giro.
> la presenza delle forze di polizia in qualche modo inibisce l'affluenza c'è poco da fare.
> Intorno all'una di notte trascorrono anche 10 minuti senza che sul corso principale  passi una macchina. ho notato che da qualche giorno c'è un elicottero che volteggia più o meno alla solita ora. Comunque si sono smorzate anche le uscite alle 18, alle 21 sui balconi con le casseruole le pile le cornamuse....


Da me vedo più gente in giro del solito.
L'Esselunga per esempio è la scusa per incontrarsi e a volte anche riunire le coppiette.
Fila di un'ora fuori, dentro ugualmente il caos.
Gente che fa poca spesa per poterci tornare il giorno successivo, assembramenti alla bilancia, coppiette riunite che si baciano, commesse senza mascherina, famiglie che vanno in coppia.
Dovrebbero contingentare la spesa. Un pass per famiglia a settimana, spesa su appuntamento.
È uno dei punti più critici insieme alla metro e bus.
In giro comunque ci sono gruppetti che fanno la passeggiata. Non ci sono controlli.


----------



## Vera (19 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> View attachment 9101


Non sono nessuno di questi


----------



## spleen (19 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non mi sono candidata a fare il presidente di regione.
> Ma a non rilasciare dichiarazioni offensive nei confronti di un miliardo e mezzo di persone ci sarei arrivata.


Non sono convinto che leccare il culo ai cinesi a prescindere, come sta facendo mezzo mondo, compresi i governi europei, ai quali preme solo fare affari sia propriamente giusto.
La Cina è diventata quello che è perchè politicamente si è deciso di creare una marea di nuovi consumatori e produttori, accentuando il dumping e passando sopra al fatto che sia un regime. I pochi che hanno il mano il commercio mondiale si sono arricchiti in modo indecente.
Certamente sai chi è Liu Xiaobo e sai che in Cina se parli di diritti umani rischi di beccarti una pallottola.
La Cina è un regime "perfetto". Ti concede di affogare nella ricchezza.
Basta non parli di politica.
Una contraddizione che prima o poi verrà a galla.


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Da me vedo più gente in giro del solito.
> L'Esselunga per esempio è la scusa per incontrarsi e a volte anche riunire le coppiette.
> Fila di un'ora fuori, dentro ugualmente il caos.
> Gente che fa poca spesa per poterci tornare il giorno successivo, assembramenti alla bilancia, coppiette riunite che si baciano, commesse senza mascherina, famiglie che vanno in coppia.
> ...


No...qui da me non è così; c'è gente al supermercato che sta distante anche tre metri nella fila .. tutto sommato mi sembra molto disciplinato l'ambiente. Poi non andando in centro a vedere perché non sarei giustificato ,non conosco la situazione generale.ma mi dicono che nel centro centro è anche peggio è tutto fermo pochissima gente. Come dicevo sono a venti minuti a piedi dal centro, ma non mi azzardo ad andarci.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Non sono convinto che leccare il culo ai cinesi a prescindere, come sta facendo mezzo mondo, compresi i governi europei, ai quali preme solo fare affari sia propriamente giusto.
> La Cina è diventata quello che è perchè politicamente si è deciso di creare una marea di nuovi consumatori e produttori, accentuando il dumping e passando sopra al fatto che sia un regime. I pochi che hanno il mano il commercio mondiale si sono arricchiti in modo indecente.
> Certamente sai chi è Liu Xiaobo e sai che in Cina se parli di diritti umani rischi di beccarti una pallottola.
> La Cina è un regime "perfetto". Ti concede di affogare nella ricchezza.
> ...


Non vedo che cosa abbia a che fare qualsiasi critica alla Cina con le dichiarazioni di Zaia che sarebbero state sorprendenti se fatte da un usciere.


----------



## spleen (19 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vedo che cosa abbia a che fare qualsiasi critica alla Cina con le dichiarazioni di Zaia che sarebbero state sorprendenti se fatte da un usciere.


Lo sostituiremo con la Lagarde, lei sì è preparata.


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Non sono nessuno di questi


Idem.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo sostituiremo con la Lagarde, lei sì è preparata.


Anche questo è incongruente.
Poi se vi piace comunque buon per voi.
Io sono tollerante.
Non ho dato lezioni a nessuno su dove andare o non andare, come lavarsi o cantare o non cantare.
Non ho la pretesa di essere esperta di nulla e sono tranquilla.
Però Zaia ha detto una cosa inaccettabile.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... hai trombato l'altra settimana la moglie del primo ministro spagnolo, e non ce lo dici per non farci rosicare a noi segaioli.
> Sei carino
> 
> E guarda di farti mandare un paio di mascherine di quelle bone da quel pidocchioso di @bluestar02, sennò se esci a giro smerdi tutti


Che sono un tipetto carino lo sai, e non da un giorno.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Brunetta fino all'altro ieri c'era anche il "abbracciamoci un cinese", le cose cambiano giorno per giorno. Non mi sembrano tempi per far salotti e polemiche, siamo in una situazione di emergenza.
> Hai parlato dell'inutilità di fare i tamponi, hai espresso questo parere, ma per tenerlo alto devi attaccarti ad affermazioni stupide. Rispetto il tuo parere.
> Andavano prese delle decisioni. Quel che ho visto è che un uomo le ha prese, perchè ha capito che di cincischiare non erano tempi, anzi è una corsa, una corsa per non farsi travolgere da un'onda, o meglio per salvare il più possibile. _"Ieri"_ era un'altro mondo.
> Ho sentito che in Iran sta morendo una persona ogni 10 minuti, non ho ancora verificato la fonte.


I tamponi non ci sono. Certo.








						Coronavirus, dall'Italia un aiuto agli Usa: un'azienda di Brescia ha inviato mezzo milione di tamponi negli Stati Uniti - Il Fatto Quotidiano
					

Si chiama Copan Diagnostics ed ha il suo quartier generale a Brescia. E’ l’azienda che ha venduto agli Stati Uniti oltre 500mila tamponi per effettuare i test del coronavirus. Una fornitura di kit caricati su un cargo della Us Air Force e trasportati lunedì scorso dalla base di Aviano, in...




					www.ilfattoquotidiano.it


----------



## Lanyanjing (20 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho sentito che in Iran sta morendo una persona ogni 10 minuti, non ho ancora verificato la fonte.


144 persone al giorno.... non mi sembrano numeri così alti... forse l'Italia è peggio


----------



## bluestar02 (20 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> qua non lo posso scrivere, sarei riconoscibile in 10 minuti. Comunque ho fatto il tampone non appena ho avuto la matematica certezza di essere stato a contatto con qualcuno infetto sicuramente.
> 
> Leggero malessere generale, neanche febbre. Polmoni sgombri.
> 
> Tranqui. Due giorni e sono in piedi.


Per favore tienici aggiornati.


----------



## stany (20 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> I tamponi non ci sono. Certo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi pare che producano su licenza americana; pertanto ci saranno accordi commerciali specifici,con diritto di prelazione sulle forniture.


----------



## oriente70 (20 Marzo 2020)

Peggio dei TG . Ma alla fine


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2020)

https://video.repubblica.it/edizion...56922?ref=RHPPTP-BH-I251664519-C12-P3-S2.3-T1


----------



## Nocciola (20 Marzo 2020)

Sono in ospedale 
Devo dire che dall’interno sembra tutto menobtragico
Molti sono come me con polmonite ma senza sintomi quindi sotto osservazione. Non vengono fatti farmaci . Sono misurazione di febbre e saturazione 
Non so come sia nei reparti . Io sono praticamente in stanzette del pronto soccorso con altra gente tutta più o meno come me


----------



## bluestar02 (20 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Non sono nessuno di questi


Nemmeno io


----------



## alberto15 (20 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sono in ospedale
> Devo dire che dall’interno sembra tutto menobtragico
> Molti sono come me con polmonite ma senza sintomi quindi sotto osservazione. Non vengono fatti farmaci . Sono misurazione di febbre e saturazione
> Non so come sia nei reparti . Io sono praticamente in stanzette del pronto soccorso con altra gente tutta più o meno come me


auguri di pronta guarigione


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sono in ospedale
> Devo dire che dall’interno sembra tutto menobtragico
> Molti sono come me con polmonite ma senza sintomi quindi sotto osservazione. Non vengono fatti farmaci . Sono misurazione di febbre e saturazione
> Non so come sia nei reparti . Io sono praticamente in stanzette del pronto soccorso con altra gente tutta più o meno come me









Che lo sguardo sia quello.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Mi pare che producano su licenza americana; pertanto ci saranno accordi commerciali specifici,con diritto di prelazione sulle forniture.


Ciccio siamo commissariati per l'emergenza.  sti stronzi stanno all'epicentro del contagio, in un territorio dove serve l'esercito del portare via le bare, sanno perfettamente che dovrebbero notiziare l'autorità pubblica che si vendono la fornitura nottetempo e la fanno partire da Aviano? ma non prendiamoci per il culo dai. se stanotte gli incendiano la fabbrica fanno bene.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> View attachment 9101


Quello che lavora più di prima. 
Manco più la febbre ho


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> I tamponi non ci sono. Certo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


visto anche io.
Accompagnando la lettura con orazioni personalizzate. 

Credo, anche leggendo in ordine sparso, che un grosso problema siano i laboratori che non ce la fanno a stare al passo. 
Più che la carenza di tamponi in sè.

Stiamo raccogliendo i frutti delle politiche dissennate degli ultimi 30 anni.

E con questi risultati tocca fare i conti. 

Io sto segnando.

Nel nuovo mondo che ci attende mi porto la lista.


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ciccio siamo commissariati per l'emergenza.  sti stronzi stanno all'epicentro del contagio, in un territorio dove serve l'esercito del portare via le bare, sanno perfettamente che dovrebbero notiziare l'autorità pubblica che si vendono la fornitura nottetempo e la fanno partire da Aviano? ma non prendiamoci per il culo dai. se stanotte gli incendiano la fabbrica fanno bene.


te dirigi la rabbia.
Adesso ti serve


----------



## patroclo (20 Marzo 2020)

calma e gesso...i tamponi non sono un problema. Il problema sono i laboratori di analisi che scarseggiano e i reagenti che producono all'estero (tipo in germania  )


----------



## stany (20 Marzo 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> calma e gesso...i tamponi non sono un problema. Il problema sono i laboratori di analisi che scarseggiano e i reagenti che producono all'estero (tipo in germania  )


Appunto...la globalizzazione funziona finché tutto fila liscio; appena si interrompe un ingranaggio ci  si trova  col culo scoperto .


----------



## stany (20 Marzo 2020)




----------



## Arcistufo (20 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> te dirigi la rabbia.
> Adesso ti serve


Ma mica sono arrabbiato Spero solo che il virus duri a sufficienza per alleggerire il peso sulle casse dell'INPS.


----------



## disincantata (20 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Da me vedo più gente in giro del solito.
> L'Esselunga per esempio è la scusa per incontrarsi e a volte anche riunire le coppiette.
> Fila di un'ora fuori, dentro ugualmente il caos.
> Gente che fa poca spesa per poterci tornare il giorno successivo, assembramenti alla bilancia, coppiette riunite che si baciano, commesse senza mascherina, famiglie che vanno in coppia.
> ...


Foste e' la zona un po' indisciplinata. La media dei cittadini .  Qui  non gira quasi nessuno. All'esselunga uno per ogni carrello e ben
 distanziati e dentro semivuota.  Io vado a camminare e c'e' il deserto, non correre,  solo camminare e nei boschi.
Sono le citta' ed i paesi affollatissimi difficili da gestire.
Qui i carabinieri girano un paio di volte al giorno. Addirittura ti invitano, anche se non e' obbligatorio, a stare in casa.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2020)

L'ottimismo è tutto nella frase scelta da tutti : "andrà tutto bene"
Ma la condizione è tale che abbassare la guardia  o mancare di seria  consapevolezza ci mette nei guai.





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma mica sono arrabbiato Spero solo che il virus duri a sufficienza per alleggerire il peso sulle casse dell'INPS.


Sei veramente un cretino


----------



## Skorpio (20 Marzo 2020)

Io cmq mi guardavo gelidamente due grafici, e la situazione Della zona di Bergamo e Brescia è veramente svincolata dal resto dell'Italia 

È come fosse uno stato a parte dall'altra parte del mondo, come percentuali e sviluppo percentuale dei contagi, rispetto alla popolazione totale


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2020)

disincantata ha detto:


> Foste e' la zona un po' indisciplinata. La media dei cittadini .  Qui  non gira quasi nessuno. All'esselunga uno per ogni carrello e ben
> distanziati e dentro semivuota.  Io vado a camminare e c'e' il deserto, non correre,  solo camminare e nei boschi.
> Sono le citta' ed i paesi affollatissimi difficili da gestire.
> Qui i carabinieri girano un paio di volte al giorno. Addirittura ti invitano, anche se non e' obbligatorio, a stare in casa.


Dispiace dirlo... Molti meridionali, direi il 70%, e stranieri, almeno il mio quartiere.
Un piccolo avamposto del sud.


----------



## disincantata (20 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io cmq mi guardavo gelidamente due grafici, e la situazione Della zona di Bergamo e Brescia è veramente svincolata dal resto dell'Italia
> 
> È come fosse uno stato a parte dall'altra parte del mondo, come percentuali e sviluppo percentuale dei contagi, rispetto alla popolazione totale


Forse contribuisce che siano zone molto produttive ed inquinate, senza mare vicino. Anche Cremona. E che molti si siano spostati. I primi a portarlo nel lecchese sono stati gli studenti di Codogno.


----------



## disincantata (20 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Dispiace dirlo... Molti meridionali, direi il 70%, e stranieri, almeno il mio quartiere.
> Un piccolo avamposto del sud.


Pensato pure io e dura essere ascoltati.


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io cmq mi guardavo gelidamente due grafici, e la situazione Della zona di Bergamo e Brescia è veramente svincolata dal resto dell'Italia
> 
> È come fosse uno stato a parte dall'altra parte del mondo, come percentuali e sviluppo percentuale dei contagi, rispetto alla popolazione totale


È avanti rispetto al resto.
Avrebbero dovuta farla diventare zona rossa come Codogno.
Ma Milano ha la stessa curva, in ritardo.


----------



## oriente70 (20 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> È avanti rispetto al resto.
> Avrebbero dovuta farla diventare zona rossa come Codogno.
> Ma Milano ha la stessa curva, in ritardo. View attachment 9105


Potrebbe essere? 




__





						Coronavirus, l'immunologo: Atalanta-Valencia partita zero
					

Parla Francesco Le Foche, in trincea contro l’epidemia: «Anomalia Bergamo: forse paga anche quella gara a porte aperte»




					shr.gs


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma mica sono arrabbiato Spero solo che il virus duri a sufficienza per alleggerire il peso sulle casse dell'INPS.



Tranquillo, durerà a sufficienza da alleggerire un sacco di casse.


----------



## stany (20 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma mica sono arrabbiato Spero solo che il virus duri a sufficienza per alleggerire il peso sulle casse dell'INPS.


Adesso che l'hai scampata....sennò tutti i versamenti previdenziali che hai fatto finora sarebbero andati a pagare le pensioni degli altri!


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io cmq mi guardavo gelidamente due grafici, e la situazione Della zona di Bergamo e Brescia è veramente svincolata dal resto dell'Italia
> 
> È come fosse uno stato a parte dall'altra parte del mondo, come percentuali e sviluppo percentuale dei contagi, rispetto alla popolazione totale


E pensa che non stanno facendo tamponi a chi è a casa. Malato intendo. 
Io sono nel bresciano.

La realtà è molto più complessa di quel che riescono a rappresentare i grafici.

non sono una matematica. Ma da ignorante quel che capisco è che le variabili in gioco siano talmente tante da non essere completamente rappresentabili.

La Capua sollevava il problema dei sistemi di ventilazione. Anche all'interno degli ospedali.

E poi l'imbecillità dilaga.
Ma veramente.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Adesso che l'hai scampata....sennò tutti i versamenti previdenziali che hai fatto finora sarebbero andati a pagare le pensioni degli altri!


Nessuno della mia generazione prenderà la pensione. Il versamento contributivo è la più grossa presa per il culo che tu possa fare ad un 45enne di oggi



Skorpio ha detto:


> Io cmq mi guardavo gelidamente due grafici, e la situazione Della zona di Bergamo e Brescia è veramente svincolata dal resto dell'Italia
> 
> È come fosse uno stato a parte dall'altra parte del mondo, come percentuali e sviluppo percentuale dei contagi, rispetto alla popolazione totale


 Liberamente tradotto con _basta un focolaio fatto bene per sdraiare Perfino i cottimi_



ipazia ha detto:


> Io sono nel bresciano.


Usi la calce viva per disinfettare?


----------



## perplesso (20 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ciccio siamo commissariati per l'emergenza.  sti stronzi stanno all'epicentro del contagio, in un territorio dove serve l'esercito del portare via le bare, sanno perfettamente che dovrebbero notiziare l'autorità pubblica che si vendono la fornitura nottetempo e la fanno partire da Aviano? ma non prendiamoci per il culo dai. se stanotte gli incendiano la fabbrica fanno bene.


no, che di sti tempi qualsiasi produttore serve come il pane.

al massimo s'impalano i titolati alla Vlad III style



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma mica sono arrabbiato Spero solo che il virus duri a sufficienza per alleggerire il peso sulle casse dell'INPS.


se il rapporto dei morti tra over 70 ed under 70 rimane sul 9-1, ad occhio l'INPS ha già risparmiato una sessantina di milioni l'anno almeno solo ad oggi.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E pensa che non stanno facendo tamponi a chi è a casa. Malato intendo.
> Io sono nel bresciano.
> 
> La realtà è molto più complessa di quel che riescono a rappresentare i grafici.
> ...


A me hanno fatto il tampone. Ma mi dicono che in molti ospedali situazioni come la mia vengono mandate a casa senza fare tamponi
Mi piacerebbe che insieme alle notizie catastrofiche facessero vedere ospedali come questo dove la gente non è letizzata e sembra non avere nulla
Sempre perché il bicchiere mezzo vuoto aiuterebbe


----------



## spleen (20 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche questo è incongruente.
> Poi se vi piace comunque buon per voi.
> Io sono tollerante.
> Non ho dato lezioni a nessuno su dove andare o non andare, come lavarsi o cantare o non cantare.
> ...


Il senso di quello che ho scritto è che se vogliamo valutare i danni provocati dalle affermazioni di amministratori e politici non se ne salva uno che sia uno, e non lo dico perchè a me vadano bene o male solo per le uscite che hanno.


----------



## stany (20 Marzo 2020)

disincantata ha detto:


> Foste e' la zona un po' indisciplinata. La media dei cittadini .  Qui  non gira quasi nessuno. All'esselunga uno per ogni carrello e ben
> distanziati e dentro semivuota.  Io vado a camminare e c'e' il deserto, non correre,  solo camminare e nei boschi.
> Sono le citta' ed i paesi affollatissimi difficili da gestire.
> Qui i carabinieri girano un paio di volte al giorno. Addirittura ti invitano, anche se non e' obbligatorio, a stare in casa.


Infatti...se io fossi dove ho la casa a 700 MT, comoda a tutti i servizi non avrei problema a uscire , eh! Non si può paragonare una metropoli con un paese di tremila abitanti, magari immerso nel verde. In Italia ci sono ottomila comuni, la maggioranza dei quali molto piccoli.Chi ha la fortuna di avere la natura fuori dalla porta, oggi è un privilegiato!


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me hanno fatto il tampone. Ma mi dicono che in molti ospedali situazioni come la mia vengono mandate a casa senza fare tamponi
> Mi piacerebbe che insieme alle notizie catastrofiche facessero vedere ospedali come questo dove la gente non è letizzata e sembra non avere nulla
> Sempre perché il bicchiere mezzo vuoto aiuterebbe



La situazione è a macchia di leopardo.
Non è per niente una buona notizia che ognuno si muova un po' come cazzo gli pare.

In situazioni come questa servirebbero protocolli condivisi e riproducibili.
E concordati.

E' l'unico modo per capire quello che sta succedendo e per non disperdere risorse come invece sta avvenendo.

Ma se giro la medaglia, posso anche vedere che gli interventi a macchia di leopardo, se protocollati al loro interno aprono il ventaglio delle sperimentazioni sui possibili interventi risparmiando tempo e risorse anche se al momento sembra di disperderle.

Ed è una nuova alternativa a quell'unico modo che ho scritto sopra.

Spero ci sia una strategia e non semplicemente caos. Ma questo non lo posso sapere quindi non me ne preoccupo. 
semmai ne parlo e mi confronto per vedere se qualcuno ha prospettive più ampie della mia. 

lo stesso vale per il bicchiere.
Il bicchiere non è nè mezzo vuoto nè mezzo pieno.
E' un bicchiere che contiene una certa quantità di liquido.

Non per tutti la visione è spezzettata. 



Qui da me lasciano a casa. Siamo oltre il limite di contenimento.
E' un fatto.
Non è nè positivo nè negativo.
E' un fatto.

Poi suscita pensieri ed emozioni in chi lo osserva.

A me per esempio non agita.
Se fossi come te, senza sintomi, cor cazzo che mi tranquillizzerebbe essere in un ospedale.
Anzi.

In ospedale ci dovrebbero stare solo quelli che hanno bisogno di cure, non che devono essere osservati.

E non lo dicono io, lo dicono i medici di msf che han trattato le epidemie di ebola.
Là gli operatori sanitari andavano a vedere a casa i malati.
qui stanno proponendo il braccialetto elettronico per monitorare a distanza il paziente.

Vedi le diverse percezioni?

Leggi negatività dove per te c'è negatività.

Se facessi la stessa cosa e dovessi leggerti a modo mio, mi dispiacerei per te che sei in ospedale.
ti interpreterei a modo mio.

invece semplicemente capisco che per te è importante essere lì.
E per fortuna ci puoi essere.

Qui non tutti quelli che hanno la tua percezione delle cose sono in ospedale. E si sentono abbandonati e marchiati.
Le emozioni sono cose complesse, non si riassumono nel bicchiere o nella notizia.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> La situazione è a macchia di leopardo.
> Non è per niente una buona notizia che ognuno si muova un po' come cazzo gli pare.
> 
> In situazioni come questa servirebbero protocolli condivisi e riproducibili.
> ...


Dove hai letto negatività?
Anche io sto insistendo perché mi dimettano visto che non mi stanno facendo nulla 
Però mi ha tranquillizzato e confermato quello che penso che ci sono tanti casi come me  e si continua a parlare solo di morti e intubati


----------



## stany (20 Marzo 2020)

Prove tecniche di dittatura? 

Pubblicato il 6 marzo 
Dichiarazione OMS di pandemia 11 marzo

Metto la versione breve che parla della situazione attuale


----------



## Marjanna (20 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dove hai letto negatività?
> Anche io sto insistendo perché mi dimettano visto che non mi stanno facendo nulla
> Però mi ha tranquillizzato e confermato quello che penso che ci sono tanti casi come me  e si continua a parlare solo di morti e intubati


Spero tutto si risolva al meglio. 
Anche io credo ci siano tanti casi di asintomatici positivi, il problema è che non a tutti viene fatto il tampone, o si creano sospetti da mettersi in isolamento.
Ho letto dei messaggi di un ragazzo giorni fa (anche poco ragazzo, sicuro sopra i 30), non so chi sia, che scriveva di avere la febbre a 38. Gli viene chiesto come si sente e qualcuno lo invita a chiamare il medico di base. Lui risponde stizzito "ma mica sono malato, è solo un poco di febbre". Argomento chiuso. Muro tirato su.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quello che lavora più di prima.
> Manco più la febbre ho


A parte la febbre come stai oggi?
Mi sembra di capire che se non fosse che hai avuto la certezza di essere entrato in contatto con una persona positiva non te ne saresti neppure accorto, un malessere passeggero.


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chi può dirlo. Io no di certo. Sono ipotesi. Ormai si deve procedere per soluzioni, almeno per quanto ci riguarda.



stany ha detto:


> Adesso che l'hai scampata....sennò tutti i versamenti previdenziali che hai fatto finora sarebbero andati a pagare le pensioni degli altri!


Ottimisti eh.
Se la crisi peggiora sarà un miracolo se si pagheranno le pensioni attuali. I contributi li deve versare qualcuno.



stany ha detto:


> Prove tecniche di dittatura?
> 
> Pubblicato il 6 marzo
> Dichiarazione OMS di pandemia 11 marzo
> ...


No, ti prego, i complottisti no...



ipazia ha detto:


> La situazione è a macchia di leopardo.
> Non è per niente una buona notizia che ognuno si muova un po' come cazzo gli pare.
> 
> In situazioni come questa servirebbero protocolli condivisi e riproducibili.
> ...


In una situazione come questa servirebbe un differente trattamento a seconda delle zone. Non puoi trattare Bergamo come Taormina, non sono nella stessa situazione. Chi vive in un'area tranquilla vedrà solo la perdita di libertà ed economica, chi vive in una zona dove ci sono grossi problemi si sentirà trascurato.
Come cazzo si fa a gestire una situazione in maniera uniforme per un paese che non lo è. È ovvio che ls percezione sia diversa. Ci sono ospedali al collasso e altri che funzionano tranquillamente.
Luoghi dove è pericoloso fare la spesa e altri che potresti vivere esattamente come prima. 
Come puoi pretendere di conciliare queste differenti situazioni? Hai mandato l'esercito in Sicilia, ma da me il prefetto ha pure per due giorni tolto facoltà alla polizia locale di fare controlli, mettendola in ferie. Io e miei colleghi non abbiamo visto mai un controllo in 2 settimane, ci sono assembramenti dentro i super per pesare la frutta, code di un'ora, per gente che si compra 4 cose così ha la scusa per uscire. Alcol finito, non si trova più insieme a mascherine, guanti. Ora, come puoi pretendere che un abitante della Basilicata o di un paesino sperduto possa capire cosa sta accadendo . Ma poi, perché? Il problema era qui, doveva essere trattato e risolto qui. Prima di tutti, con particolare attenzione alle zone più colpite. Non dovevano affannarsi a spiegarlo a tutta Italia, che non avrebbe capito.


----------



## stany (20 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> No, ti prego, i complottisti no...


Secondo te si può vedere l'esercito con il mitra spianato a fermare chi va in  bici o porta  a pisciare il cane, o chi  fa jogging? 
Comunque la vicenda dei Bond emessi dalla OMS  fa riflettere o no?
E la Cina  un paese libero o una dittatura?

Sicuramente; però non molto lontana da una ipotesi verosiimile: in Campania ed in Sicilia sta già arrivando l'esercito (questa volta italiano, parrebbe che i carrarmati americani siano stati fatti rientrare dopo le esercitazioni.).

Bufala;

"Il dipartimento della protezione civile, 
in collaborazione col governo ha deliberato 
che il 15 aprile se l’epidemia non è 
stata contenuta verrá dichiarato 
il biocontenimento BSL-4. 
Il più alto che prevede protocolli 
di contenimento estremamente stringenti.
Se l’oms dichiara la pandemia significa 
che il MONDO SI FERMERÀ 
COMPLETAMENTE PER 21 GIORNI. 
Borsa, parlamenti, scuole, aeroporti, 
treni, uffici, attività commerciali, tutto. 
Solo un membro per ogni nucleo famigliare sarà dotato del kit necessario per recarsi 
ai checkpoint militari approntati 
per i rifornimenti necessari. 
Nessun’altra potrà lasciare la quarantena domiciliare, malato o sano, grave o no. 
Dopo 21 giorni sapremo se il virus è sconfitto ma faremo la conta di un isolamento così rigido.

PER FAVORE
 *#stateacasa* 
Copiate e incollate ce la possiamo fare vi prego siamo forti così ad aprile tutto questo finirà!!!

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Al netto del fantasioso kit familiare e dei checkpoint per i rifornimenti , è del tutto atteso che,perdurando le condizioni economiche attuali ,molte persone arriveranno a ribellarsi e a scendere nelle strade. Se il governo non prenderà iniziative atte ad integrare in modo congruo (non i 600 euro) e tempestivo i mancati guadagni di dipendenti privati, partite Iva , precari, stagionali, il rischio di destabilizzare il tessuto sociale è alto! Non tutti sono dipendenti pubblici, e quando saranno terminati (per chi li ha) i risparmi, questo paese sarà una polveriera. Per questo si spera che entro il mese di aprile si arresti il contagio.


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2020)

In realtà io sono assolutamente convinto che tutto questo sia una manovra per mettere fuori gioco il forum.
Tutti fedeli per forza in questo periodo.
Anche se mi piacerebbe vedere cosa potrebbe inventare uno dei vari profili fake che sono approdati qui.
Moh ce ne vuole di fantasia.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Il senso di quello che ho scritto è che se vogliamo valutare i danni provocati dalle affermazioni di amministratori e politici non se ne salva uno che sia uno, e non lo dico perchè a me vadano bene o male solo per le uscite che hanno.


Zaia ha fatto qualcosa di evidentemente sbagliato senza possibilità di trovargli scusanti.
Poi oggi Fontana con la mascherina era una parodia di se stesso. 
Però sono esseri umani anche loro.
Sto vedendo troppa gente che sbarella. Sbarellano pure loro.


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Zaia ha fatto qualcosa di evidentemente sbagliato senza possibilità di trovargli scusanti.
> Poi oggi Fontana con la mascherina era una parodia di se stesso.
> Però sono esseri umani anche loro.
> Sto vedendo troppa gente che sbarella. Sbarellano pure loro.


Io non apprezzo Sala e Zingaretti per le cose che han detto e fatto , mentre mi piace appena vagamente l'operato di Zaia e chi se ne frega di quel che ha detto. 
Queste però sono opinioni politiche. Non amo M5S né PD, tollero appena appena Lega, che però non governa, per cui la lascio da parte al momento. 
Ho ascoltato oggi un discorso del ministro dell'istruzione, e sentire una che dice 'cose che sono belle' mi ha fatto rizzare i peli.
L'unica cosa che apprezzo di Conte è l'aver sdoganato la tinta per capelli da uomo, per il resto ho il sospetto che vada avanti a colpi di imodium ogni giorno.
Vedere Borrelli senza mascherina è una cosa grottesca, soprattutto dopo che siamo stati rimproverati dai cinesi perché siamo troppo blandi nella gestione.
Cinesi che avevano giustamente la mascherina. 
Siamo in pessime mani, comunque. 
Di gente che ha più interesse politico che sanitario.


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Zaia ha fatto qualcosa di evidentemente sbagliato senza possibilità di trovargli scusanti.
> Poi oggi Fontana con la mascherina era una parodia di se stesso.
> Però sono esseri umani anche loro.
> Sto vedendo troppa gente che sbarella. Sbarellano pure loro.


La gente sbarella quando è lasciata a sé stessa.
Senza governo ognuno fa giustizia da sé.
Diventa Far West.


----------



## stany (20 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io non apprezzo Sala e Zingaretti per le cose che han detto e fatto , mentre mi piace appena vagamente l'operato di Zaia e chi se ne frega di quel che ha detto.
> Queste però sono opinioni politiche. Non amo M5S né PD, tollero appena appena Lega, che però non governa, per cui la lascio da parte al momento.
> Ho ascoltato oggi un discorso del ministro dell'istruzione, e sentire una che dice 'cose che sono belle' mi ha fatto rizzare i peli.
> L'unica cosa che apprezzo di Conte è l'aver sdoganato la tinta per capelli da uomo, per il resto ho il sospetto che vada avanti a colpi di imodium ogni giorno.
> ...


Comunque fra un po' piscio il cane..


----------



## stany (20 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> No, ti prego, i complottisti no...


Evento 201
Esercitazione avvenuta in USA venerdì 18 ottobre  2019
Differenza tra informazione e ipotesi di complotto....
Ma se lo dice pari pari Tg3 Leonardo?
Diciamo: coincidenze....









						EVENTO 201: Simulata pandemia di coronavirus, 65 milioni di morti
					






					voxnews.info


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2020)

Io spero che Conte dia finalmente delle regole certe, adeguate al momento, in grado di essere rispettate, che si facciano controlli, che si gestiscano le criticità diversamente dal resto, che chi governa ci cominci a trattare come adulti e non come bambini che non sono in grado di capire, che vengano finalmente accolte le situazioni di criticità economica che stanno energendo.
Io spero tante cose, ma vedo solo gente che si lamenta di tutto.
Gente che nega i morti di Bergamo, che pensa solo all'influenza, e altri che sparerebbero a qualsiasi persona in giro, fosse anche un medico che si sta recando al lavoro.
Tanti litigano. 
Abbiamo tutti bisogno di gente con le palle, adesso.
Davanti a noi abbiamo mesi duri. Senza una strada da percorrere che ci venga indicata sarà difficile.
E non può ne deve essere la stessa.
Non puoi trattare la periferia di Milano allo stesso modo di un paesino dell'Aspromonte.
Senza un governo usciranno i peggiori istinti in tutti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> In realtà io sono assolutamente convinto che tutto questo sia una manovra per mettere fuori gioco il forum.
> Tutti fedeli per forza in questo periodo.
> Anche se mi piacerebbe vedere cosa potrebbe inventare uno dei vari profili fake che sono approdati qui.
> Moh ce ne vuole di fantasia.


ma secondo te, le relazioni ora sospese per ovvi motivi, riprenderanno dal punto in cui sono state interrotte o la passione nel frattempo sarà scemata


----------



## Nocciola (20 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma secondo te, le relazioni ora sospese per ovvi motivi, riprenderanno dal punto in cui sono state interrotte o la passione nel frattempo sarà scemata


Be se scemasse per una cosa così non sarebbe una grande relazione


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma secondo te, le relazioni ora sospese per ovvi motivi, riprenderanno dal punto in cui sono state interrotte o la passione nel frattempo sarà scemata


Un grande BOH come risposta. 
Questo me lo direte voi, alla fine.
Che non so neppure quando ci sarà.


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dove hai letto negatività?
> Anche io sto insistendo perché mi dimettano visto che non mi stanno facendo nulla
> Però mi ha tranquillizzato e confermato quello che penso che ci sono tanti casi come me  e si continua a parlare solo di morti e intubati


L'ho letta nel tuo ripetere di guardare il bicchiere mezzo pieno e non quello mezzo vuoto.

Per convenzione il bicchiere mezzo vuoto è il lato negativo.
Quello mezzo pieno è il lato positivo.

E sempre per convenzione affermare che si sta guardando il bicchiere mezzo vuoto sta a significare lo sguardo alla negatività.  

Ti stanno tenendo osservata, e fanno bene.
Sei in osservazione e non insistere perchè ti dimettano.
Serve osservare l'andamento. Vedila come una tua partecipazione allo studio del virus e della sua evoluzione.
Sono importanti le osservazioni e i dati che raccolgono sul tuo andamento e su quello di tutti gli osservati.

Serve per costruire la carta d'identità del virus.

E in questo momento l'unico modo per farlo è ospedalizzare perchè i braccialetti che auspicano msf non ci sono.

I dati raccolti su di te e quelli con te servono a bilanciare esattamente i morti e gli intubati.

Ed è il motivo per cui fare i tamponi e rilevare le diverse situazioni sarebbe veramente importante.
A prescindere da chi lo auspica.

Non è più importante il chi.
Ma il cosa e il come.

E riguardati!! Minchia!!!
Stai lì buona e lascia che abbiano cura di te.


----------



## ologramma (20 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Il senso di quello che ho scritto è che se vogliamo valutare i danni provocati dalle affermazioni di amministratori e politici non se ne salva uno che sia uno, e non lo dico perchè a me vadano bene o male solo per le uscite che hanno.


ecco hai detto bene si credono tutti competenti  oltre tutto essendo un virus sconosciuto , gli esperti lo stanno analizzando e quindi l'indicazioni  del governo sembrano un po titubanti ma volete chiedervi tutti compreso l'opposizione che i problemi non sono così semplici ?
Si naviga a vista come di solito si dice ma le decisione vengono preso sentendo gli esperti , poi mi sembra di assistere alle partite della nazionale, che per fortuna non seguo più , tutti si sentono allenatori e dicono io farei così e l'altro no sbagli  e creano confusione . 
Siamo i primi a gestire questa cosa grandissima che ci è capitata  e ripetono spesso che qui non siamo in una dittatura come in Cina che decide la nomenclatura del regime o forse avreste voluto , come lo chiama quel giornalista del fatto quotidiano , il cazzaro verde  per intenderci . un uomo solo al comando , che pensato che lo spread rimarrebbe come ora o come durante il Berlusca che arrivo a toccare livelli altissimi che poi dissero che Monti all'inizio rimase eguale ma poi scese piano piano  tutti approvavano quello che diceva


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'ho letta nel tuo ripetere di guardare il bicchiere mezzo pieno e non quello mezzo vuoto.
> 
> Per convenzione il bicchiere mezzo vuoto è il lato negativo.
> Quello mezzo pieno è il lato positivo.
> ...


Nocciola è stata curata ed è assistita.
È in un'area d'Italia in cui le cose funzionano bene.
Da me la mia vicina quatantenne single da 10 gg ha febbre e tosse, la sento ogni volta che passo dal cortile. Ha telefonato a medici, numeri etc, non se la caga nessuno, le han detto solo di stare in casa. In attesa che guarisca o peggiori.
Non mangia più, non se la sente più. Il problema non è il punto di vista, è che esiste sia il bicchiere mezzo vuoto che quello mezzo pieno.
Qui va a botte di culo.


----------



## stany (20 Marzo 2020)

Lo  stato di crisi di c'era già a fine gennaio


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Nocciola è stata curata ed è assistita.
> È in un'area d'Italia in cui le cose funzionano bene.
> Da me la mia vicina quatantenne da 10 gg ha febbre e tosse, la sento ogni volta che passo dal cortile. Ha telefonato a medici, numeri etc, non se la caga nessuno, le han detto solo di stare in casa. In attesa che guarisca o peggiori.
> Non mangia più, non se la sente più. Il problema non è il punto di vista, è che esiste sia il bicchiere mezzo vuoto che quello mezzo pieno.
> Qui va a botte di culo.



Come dicevo siamo a macchia di leopardo.

Non è botta di culo. Non esattamente.
Dipende dalla situazione globale.

Brescia e Bergamo sono pieni.
Milano non ancora. EDIT: correggo, non tutto.

voi non avete ad ora la curva che c'è da noi.
Bene che si rilevino le situazioni intermedie e basse tipo quella di @Nocciola.

Ogni situazione serve a rappresentare la realtà.
che come al solito non si riduce al bicchiere mezzo pieno o a quello vuoto ma è composta dal bicchiere che contiene un liquido.

Ci siamo in mezzo.
Non abbiamo ancora scavallato.

Serve saper aspettare.
Serve accettare che c'è chi la passerà e chi no.

Serve accettare la realtà.
Stiamo semplicemente pagando dazio per i decenni che sono passati.

A differenza delle bombe che le senti arrivare, questa cosa è aria.
Non sai da dove arriva.

Mi dispiace per la tua vicina.
Dev'esser orribile per lei. Dev'essere orribile per voi.

Riuscite a farle un po' di compagnia?
virtuale intendo. sia chiaro.

La mia amica stessa cosa.
febbre alta, tosse malessere generale muscoli doloranti.
niente tampone.
a casa e aspettare.
ci sentivamo per telefono.
Adesso sta abbastanza bene.

E comunque, ieri G. è uscito per il nostro tabacco settimanale.
Qui da noi è brutta eh.
Eppure c'era un deficiente che giocava alle machinette senza mascherine.
Mentre lui usciva è entrato un bambino ovviamente senza mascherina.
qui passano runner che sono runner come io sono marilin. la gente continua ad andare al supermercato per le cazzate.

Ho appena finito un meeting.
Ci sono stata un'ora per provare a far atterrare le altre persone che continuano a ripetere come un mantra che dopo pasqua torneremo alla normalità.
e per il nostro lavoro avere quel mantra significa non fare bene il nostro lavoro. Anzi, fare male.

E' finita con lacrime e emozioni a rigurgito.
E finalmente si è potuto iniziare a lavorare con un minimo di senso e prospettiva.

Serve lucidità.

questo è.

EDIT: aggiungo. E serve che la gente cominci a rendersi conto che non è la situazione in sè a far cambiare prospettiva. Ma lo sguardo.
Riferirsi al bicchiere mezzo pieno significa escludere nella propria analisi di realtà il bicchiere mezzo vuoto.

Basta sapere che si sta analizzando quello che risponde ai propri bisogni di tranquillità.
Io per essere tranquilla ho bisogno del bicchiere. Tutto insieme.
E tu anche mi sa.
C'è chi come Nocciola che ha bisogno di guardare il mezzo pieno.
C'è chi ha bisogno di guardare quello mezzo vuoto.

Basta saperlo quando si discute.
E basta saperlo anche quando si decide come comportarsi.

Anche i runner qui fuori guardano quello mezzo pieno.
Ma il loro comportamento svuota il bicchiere degli altri però.
Ed è un grosso problema.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be se scemasse per una cosa così non sarebbe una grande relazione


un fuoco di paglia


----------



## ologramma (20 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un fuoco di paglia


oppure solo voglia di fare sesso con un altro giusto per provare


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> oppure solo voglia di fare sesso con un altro giusto per provare





ologramma ha detto:


> oppure solo voglia di fare sesso con un altro giusto per provare


per tenere viva una relazione a distanza ci vogliono buone argomentazioni.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come dicevo siamo a macchia di leopardo.
> 
> Non è botta di culo. Non esattamente.
> Dipende dalla situazione globale.
> ...


questo è.
che poi "gli altri" siamo tutti


----------



## Nocciola (20 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Nocciola è stata curata ed è assistita.
> È in un'area d'Italia in cui le cose funzionano bene.
> Da me la mia vicina quatantenne single da 10 gg ha febbre e tosse, la sento ogni volta che passo dal cortile. Ha telefonato a medici, numeri etc, non se la caga nessuno, le han detto solo di stare in casa. In attesa che guarisca o peggiori.
> Non mangia più, non se la sente più. Il problema non è il punto di vista, è che esiste sia il bicchiere mezzo vuoto che quello mezzo pieno.
> Qui va a botte di culo.


Ma guarda che è meglio che stia a casa
A me non stanno facendo nulla e sto maledicendo la mia dottoressa che mi ha mandato qui


----------



## stany (20 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Nocciola è stata curata ed è assistita.
> È in un'area d'Italia in cui le cose funzionano bene.
> Da me la mia vicina quatantenne single da 10 gg ha febbre e tosse, la sento ogni volta che passo dal cortile. Ha telefonato a medici, numeri etc, non se la caga nessuno, le han detto solo di stare in casa. In attesa che guarisca o peggiori.
> Non mangia più, non se la sente più. Il problema non è il punto di vista, è che esiste sia il bicchiere mezzo vuoto che quello mezzo pieno.
> Qui va a botte di culo.


Se entro un ragionevole tempo , diciamo dodici ore, non viene la guardia medica, si può tranquillamente denunciare . Se non viene nessuno ed ho la febbre a 38 esterna per quattro giorni significa che non ho chiamato nemmeno il mio medico...


----------



## stany (20 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma guarda che è meglio che stia a casa
> A me non stanno facendo nulla e sto maledicendo la mia dottoressa che mi ha mandato qui


Ci vuole la raccomandazione per entrare ma anche per uscire


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è.
> che poi "gli altri" siamo tutti


Sì, siamo tutti.

Onestamente però io so come mi sono comportata.
E non mi sono comportata come tutti.

Quindi...sì, gli altri siamo noi.
Ma fino ad un certo punto.

Non mi colloco fra gli irresponsabili.
E non mi colloco fra i miopi.

L'irresponsabilità, la scarsa lungimiranza ha dato questo risultato.
La sottovalutazione, l'andrà tutto bene a tutti i costi.
Andrà tutto bene. Sì. tutto inizia e tutto finisce.

Ma a che costo?

E' rabbia sorda la mia Minerva.
Sorda e cattiva.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ci vuole la raccomandazione per entrare ma anche per uscire


Ma davvero 
Sono incazzata nera


----------



## stany (20 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, siamo tutti.
> 
> Onestamente però io so come mi sono comportata.
> E non mi sono comportata come tutti.
> ...


A parte i morti, migliaia e migliaia di posti di lavoro persi.


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Se entro un ragionevole tempo , diciamo dodici ore, non viene la guardia medica, si può tranquillamente denunciare . Se non viene nessuno ed ho la febbre a 38 esterna per quattro giorni significa che non ho chiamato nemmeno il mio medico...


Da noi non va così.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, siamo tutti.
> 
> *Onestamente però io so come mi sono comportata.
> E non mi sono comportata come tutti.*
> ...


sì, ma fatto sta che che questo non ti escluderà dai danni eventuali degli scellerati. in questo senso parlo di altri= noi


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> A parte i morti, migliaia e migliaia di posti di lavoro persi.


Sei davvero convinto che sia "solo" questo @stany?

Davvero "solo" morti e "lavoro" perso?

Stiamo lasciando un mondo Ne dovremo costruire un altro. 
Abbiamo alle spalle decenni di lassismo, pigrizia, scarsa partecipazione e affermazioni di libertà farlocche.

Stiamo scavallando un'epoca e scrivendo la storia.
Verremo ricordati come quelli che si sono han diffuso una epidemia trovandosi in piazza a puffare il virus e facendo aperitivi. 
Minchia. 

E' talmente tragico che mi fa ridere.


----------



## ologramma (20 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per tenere viva una relazione a distanza ci vogliono buone argomentazioni.


e il non farlo da tanto tempo non potrebbe essere una buona argomentazione?


----------



## bluestar02 (20 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sono in ospedale
> Devo dire che dall’interno sembra tutto menobtragico
> Molti sono come me con polmonite ma senza sintomi quindi sotto osservazione. Non vengono fatti farmaci . Sono misurazione di febbre e saturazione
> Non so come sia nei reparti . Io sono praticamente in stanzette del pronto soccorso con altra gente tutta più o meno come me


Un grandissimo abbraccio.


----------



## ologramma (20 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> A parte i morti, migliaia e migliaia di posti di lavoro persi.


pensa ad ora che poi piano piano si rimette tutto in ordine , forse gli faranno i contratti cosa che non facevano prima , perchè dicono che non si può licenziare quindi tutti lavoratori in nero questo è un dramma che so nasconde come la polvere sotto il tappeto


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma guarda che è meglio che stia a casa
> A me non stanno facendo nulla e sto maledicendo la mia dottoressa che mi ha mandato qui


Ci sarebbe una via di mezzo come in tutte le situazioni che è ideale.
La mia vicina rischia di essere ricoverata come tanti solo se e quando sarà grave.
Tu...  sei monitorata.
Probabile che ti dimettano appena avranno conferma della diagnosi.
Se l'ossigeno nel sangue è a un livello di dimissioni vai a casa con la conferma o no se è coronavirus. 
Io sono entrato in ospedale all'epoca con 20 e sono uscito dopo una settimana con 70.
La normalità è attorno ai 100.
Se il valore è quello in ospedale resti poco. 
Pazienta un po' sperando per il meglio.


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, ma fatto sta che che questo non ti escluderà dai danni eventuali degli scellerati. in questo senso parlo di altri= noi


Sì, esatto.
EDIT: ho scritto di getto. Sono d'accordo con quel che scrivi.
Tanto che non ho pensato di dirtelo e ho semplicemente proseguito il pensiero nel risponderti.

Per quello parlo di rabbia sorda Minerva.

L'hanno scorso mi sono fatta abbastanza male da dovermi affidare completamente alle cure degli altri. Ma proprio completamente eh.
Cambiare l'assorbente, fare la pipì.

Mi era rimasta addosso la paura degli altri.
Avevo paura mi facessero di nuovo male.
Li guardavo andare in macchina come deficienti, sfiorarmi, venirmi troppo vicini.
Li guardavo muoversi le prime volte che uscivo di casa e mi venivano addosso incuranti.

Ho sperimentato la paura e la rabbia.

Ecco.
pagherò perchè mi hanno costretta.
EDIT: con la violenza. 

Ma io sono diversa.
Io non sono così.
ED è questa la cosa che veramente mi interessa.
Io non sono così.
So di aver fatto il possibile anche anticipando i tempi per aver Cura. Di me e anche degli altri (che nella maggioranza prenderei a sprangate).
E sono fiera di me.
Mi guardo allo specchio e sono serena.
So che ho fatto davvero del mio meglio senza raccontar(mi)e cazzate solo per evitare le mie paure.


----------



## perplesso (20 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> In realtà io sono assolutamente convinto che tutto questo sia una manovra per mettere fuori gioco il forum.
> Tutti fedeli per forza in questo periodo.
> Anche se mi piacerebbe vedere cosa potrebbe inventare uno dei vari profili fake che sono approdati qui.
> Moh ce ne vuole di fantasia.


è in ogni caso colpa dei comunisti


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A parte la febbre come stai oggi?
> Mi sembra di capire che se non fosse che hai avuto la certezza di essere entrato in contatto con una persona positiva non te ne saresti neppure accorto, un malessere passeggero.


Manco quello. Il malessere é arrivato dopo che mi avevano tamponato. Comunque asintomatico del tutto.


----------



## stany (20 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Da noi non va così.


Mah!


----------



## stany (20 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sei davvero convinto che sia "solo" questo @stany?
> 
> Davvero "solo" morti e "lavoro" perso?
> 
> ...


Dipende da quanto dura. Se dura ancora tre mesi si ritornata come prima subito, o quasi. Se va avanti ancora 18 mesi come alcuni ipotizzano, anzi come veniva ipotizzato nella simulazione effettuata a ottobre a New York (caso 201) allora tutto ciò inciderà profondamente negli stili e nella abitudini di vita.


----------



## stany (20 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> è in ogni caso colpa dei comunisti


Per chi ha voglia di leggere,una bella ed approfondita analisi ,con dati e circostanze non da tutti conosciute...









						Coronavirus: natura, incidente o arma? – Analisi Difesa
					






					www.analisidifesa.it


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Dipende da quanto dura. Se dura ancora tre mesi si ritornata come prima subito, o quasi. Se va avanti ancora 18 mesi come alcuni ipotizzano, anzi come veniva ipotizzato nella simulazione effettuata a ottobre a New York (caso 201) allora tutto ciò inciderà profondamente negli stili e nella abitudini di vita.


Quando si incontra l'incognita, semplicemente non è possible fare previsioni certe.

L'unica cosa certa quando si incontra l'incognita è che non si troverà quello che si lasciato prima di incontrarla.
Tutto questo ci cambierà profondamente. 

Per ora siamo in dissonanza. 
Poi la dissonanza passerà.

E servirà avere molta cura ognun di se stesso per poter aver cura di chi ci sta vicino. 

Ma il tuo discorso somiglia moltissimo a chi, tradito, prova a ritrovare quello che c'era prima del tradimento. 
Il punto è che il tradimento non ha tolto nulla. 
Ha solo sollevato il velo.


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Se entro un ragionevole tempo , diciamo dodici ore, non viene la guardia medica, si può tranquillamente denunciare . *Se non viene nessuno ed ho la febbre a 38 esterna per quattro giorni significa che non ho chiamato nemmeno il mio medico...*


Non è come dici. 

Non mi metto a raccontare. 

Ma non è come dici.


----------



## stany (20 Marzo 2020)

adesso mi ritiro meno gente al parco bella giornata tutto sommato anche se un po' nuvoloso. vediamo se da domani introdurranno le restrizioni con decreto ministeriale o in subordine con ordinanza del sindaco. Per ora ho sentito in lontananza il megafono della polizia credo che invitava i cittadini ad andare a casa. La persona più vicino a me sarà a  circa 70 metri, e posso confermare che ci sono sempre meno persone... Però a quest'ora cominciano a vedersi i Runner probabilmente gente che esce dal lavoro .


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma davvero
> *Sono incazzata nera*


non venire a dirlo qui. (non intendo il forum eh., intendo nelle mie zone dove la gente sta piangendo i morti e sono a casa malati in attesa di vedere come evolverà).
O in altri posti anche. Dove le persone sono a casa sentendosi abbandonate a loro stesse. E lo sono. 

Se lo dici ti prendono a sprangate.


----------



## stany (20 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quando si incontra l'incognita, semplicemente non è possible fare previsioni certe.
> 
> L'unica cosa certa quando si incontra l'incognita è che non si troverà quello che si lasciato prima di incontrarla.
> Tutto questo ci cambierà profondamente.
> ...


Io la raccolta differenziata l'ho sempre fatta  pensi che scoprire oggi che inquinamento riscaldamento globale agevoli le pandemie come questa sarà un deterrente nei prossimi anni a non compiere determinati errori oppure ad invertire delle scelte economiche da parte di chi guida gli stati?
Non per essere pessimista ma direi non tanto.


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Io la raccolta differenziata l'ho sempre fatta  pensi che scoprire oggi che inquinamento riscaldamento globale agevoli le pandemie come questa sarà un deterrente nei prossimi anni a non compiere determinati errori oppure ad invertire delle scelte economiche da parte di chi guida gli stati?
> Non per essere pessimista ma direi non tanto.


Quel poco di stima che avevo per i sapiens @stany, me lo sono giocato a sto giro.  

Non spero niente.

L'uomo è una bestia stupida. Credo fra le più stupide sul globo.

Non ha imparato un cazzo in 2000 anni, dubito che riuscirà ad imparare qualcosa a questa velocità.
Tenendo conto del fatto che mi pare di capire che una buona quantità di sapiens manco capisce il cazzo che gli sta succedendo intorno e tocca invocare l'esercito per avere comportamenti semplicemente sensati.

Sto semplicemente dicendo che dopo tutta questa morte, dopo tutto questo dolore, toccherà di nuovo ricominciare a sentire le solite cazzate auto-illusorie. 
Sto dicendo che aumenterà esponenzialmente la gente che si racconta cazzate per rimanere nel suo orticello dorato. 
E aumenteranno esponenzialmente le rotture di coglioni che questo tipo di gente crea. 

Sto dicendo che per quanto si neghi, dopo un tradimento non si è più gli stessi. 
E' facile.


----------



## perplesso (20 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quel poco di stima che avevo per i sapiens @stany, me lo sono giocato a sto giro.
> 
> Non spero niente.
> 
> ...


as proposito di cazzi, spiegheresti alla nuova arrivata in confessionale che a stringere troppo i fiocchetti sull'asta, poi si perde in tonicità? grazie


----------



## Nocciola (20 Marzo 2020)

Io odfil


danny ha detto:


> Ci sarebbe una via di mezzo come in tutte le situazioni che è ideale.
> La mia vicina rischia di essere ricoverata come tanti solo se e quando sarà grave.
> Tu...  sei monitorata.
> Probabile che ti dimettano appena avranno conferma della diagnosi.
> ...


oscillp tra il 98 e iil 99


----------



## Nocciola (20 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> non venire a dirlo qui. (non intendo il forum eh., intendo nelle mie zone dove la gente sta piangendo i morti e sono a casa malati in attesa di vedere come evolverà).
> O in altri posti anche. Dove le persone sono a casa sentendosi abbandonate a loro stesse. E lo sono.
> 
> Se lo dici ti prendono a sprangate.


Io non credo che ci sia qualcuno che è a casa e vorrebbe stare in ospedale nelle mie condizioni
Lo hai detto tu stessa che non saresti contenta di starci 
Ovvio che chi sta male davvero e ha bisogno di assistenza si senta abbandonato


----------



## bluestar02 (20 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me hanno fatto il tampone. Ma mi dicono che in molti ospedali situazioni come la mia vengono mandate a casa senza fare tamponi
> Mi piacerebbe che insieme alle notizie catastrofiche facessero vedere ospedali come questo dove la gente non è letizzata e sembra non avere nulla
> Sempre perché il bicchiere mezzo vuoto aiuterebbe


Tu in che zona sei?


----------



## abebis (20 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sei davvero convinto che sia "solo" questo @stany?
> 
> Davvero "solo" morti e "lavoro" perso?
> 
> ...


Che si stia scrivendo una pagina di storia è sicuro. 

Che ne approfitteremo per imparare una lezione e raddrizzare il lassismo, la pigrizia, la scarsa partecipazione e riconsiderare il concetto di libertà, non ci credo neanche un po'.

Del resto è pieno il mondo di gente che considera il virus un ottimo metodo per risolvere in un colpo solo i problemi degli stati, dalla carenza di posti negli ospedali, alle cure troppo costose per gli anziani e i malati cronici, alle casse dei sistemi pensionistici.

È pieno a tutti i livelli: dai governanti fino all'uomo della strada. È un pensiero diffuso e trasversale.

Questo sia se si riuscirà a contenere i danni (perché allora ti diranno che alla fin fine i danni sono stati contenuti) sia se sarà una vera e propria ecatombe (perché allora i sopravvissuti guarderanno l'opera di "pulizia sociale" e penseranno: _però... c'è del buono anche in questo... _)

Puoi dirmi che sono pessimista, e forse lo sono, ma quello che ho letto globalmente in questi giorni a tutti i livelli, dai quotidiani di vari stati ai forum, non mi induce nessun ottimismo.

Il massimo che potremo avere sarà qualche riflessione di questo tipo:

https://www.theguardian.com/comment...ronavirus-myth-economy-uk-business-life-death

ma resterà essenzialmente un esercizio accademico.

Spero tanto di sbagliarmi, eh? Ne sarei felice...

Del resto c'è un vantaggio a essere un po' pessimisti: un ottimista è una persona che non avrà mai una buona notizia...


----------



## stany (20 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quel poco di stima che avevo per i sapiens @stany, me lo sono giocato a sto giro.
> 
> Non spero niente.
> 
> ...


Le tue parole mi ricordano quelle di un partigiano,persona particolare ,diciamo alla Mauro Corona, che quando ci si trovava in trattoria raccontava sempre quanto fosse più vicino al mondo animale che a quello umano.
Infatti viveva isolato in una baita con non so quanti cani, asino ecc..
E diceva proprio che l'uomo moderno è un asino ammaestrato, in grado di compiere mansioni ed azioni apparentemente evolute ma fondamentalmente lo classificava a livello del regno animale.


----------



## spleen (20 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> ecco hai detto bene si credono tutti competenti  oltre tutto essendo un virus sconosciuto , gli esperti lo stanno analizzando e quindi l'indicazioni  del governo sembrano un po titubanti ma volete chiedervi tutti compreso l'opposizione che i problemi non sono così semplici ?
> Si naviga a vista come di solito si dice ma le decisione vengono preso sentendo gli esperti , poi mi sembra di assistere alle partite della nazionale, che per fortuna non seguo più , tutti si sentono allenatori e dicono io farei così e l'altro no sbagli  e creano confusione .
> Siamo i primi a gestire questa cosa grandissima che ci è capitata  e ripetono spesso che qui non siamo in una dittatura come in Cina che decide la nomenclatura del regime o forse avreste voluto , come lo chiama quel giornalista del fatto quotidiano , il cazzaro verde  per intenderci . un uomo solo al comando , che pensato che lo spread rimarrebbe come ora o come durante il Berlusca che arrivo a toccare livelli altissimi che poi dissero che Monti all'inizio rimase eguale ma poi scese piano piano  tutti approvavano quello che diceva


Si ma guarda che io non sono della lega.    (Finora).
Ma non mi va di ragionare per partito preso, specialmente quando guardo ai fatti e non ai proclami.


----------



## stany (20 Marzo 2020)




----------



## spleen (20 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Zaia ha fatto qualcosa di evidentemente sbagliato senza possibilità di trovargli scusanti.
> Poi oggi Fontana con la mascherina era una parodia di se stesso.
> Però sono esseri umani anche loro.
> Sto vedendo troppa gente che sbarella. Sbarellano pure loro.


Brava, sbarellano, come pure sbarella la Lagarde nell' esempio che ti ho fatto. ( A voler pensar bene, che a voler pensar male ha sbarellato apposta....)
Quello che io ho ricavato però dal messaggio (sbagliato) di Zaia sui cinesi è un'altra faccenda:
Non puoi essere globalizzato se non ti poni delle regole ferree sulla profilassi sanitaria alimentare. Se il virus (come sembra) è partito da lì è necessario che qualcuno delle regole in tal senso se le dia.


----------



## Lostris (20 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> View attachment 9106


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> e il non farlo da tanto tempo non potrebbe essere una buona argomentazione?


se tutto è ridotto al solo bisogno fisico


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *Io non credo che ci sia qualcuno che è a casa e vorrebbe stare in ospedale nelle mie condizioni*
> Lo hai detto tu stessa che non saresti contenta di starci
> Ovvio che chi sta male davvero e ha bisogno di assistenza si senta abbandonato


Ne sei così certa @Nocciola?
Non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco se fossi al posto tuo.
E' un virus che fa salite e fa picchiate. A quanto si sa, anche nei decorsi.
Ovviamente non è quello che spero nè per te nè per nessuno. Ma è un dato di realtà.
E fanno bene a tenerti in osservazione.
Anche solo per raccogliere dati.
Che servono a tutti i malati.

Se sei positiva, sei fra l'altro contagiosa e quindi pericolosa per gli altri.
Non è che se a te ti ha presa con una viremia bassa, poi necessariamente chi contagi tu se lo prende a viremia bassa.
Potrebbe essere che contagi qualcuno e quel qualcuno se lo becca in picco.
Quindi meglio ancora che ti tengano lì.

In casa sarebbe una menata gestire la questione della quarantena.
Immagino che se sei positiva tu, abbiano fatto tamponi anche ai tuoi familiari.
ricordo che avevi detto che tuo figlio andava ancora a lavorare a pieno ritmo.
SE loro sono negativi risparmi un sacco di fatica a loro, a te e si abbassa il rischio di allargare il contagio.

Per quanto riguarda me, io non ho bisogno del bicchiere mezzo pieno.
Non ho bisogno di sapere che andrà tutto bene.

Sono solo modi diversi di vivere le cose.
Ed è il motivo per cui essere in ospedale non mi piacerebbe.

Ma ci starei se fossi nelle tue condizioni.
Più che altro per tutelare gli altri da me.

Per quanto riguarda le sprangate, il virus ha evoluzioni impreviste.
Chi è positivo e le sa - le evoluzioni intendo ed è consapevole del rischio - è contento di poter stare in osservazione e non a casa.
Specialmente dove le ambulanze sono talmente oberate che hanno tempi biblici per arrivare a prenderti in caso di emergenza.

La mia amica era a casa, buona respirazione. Febbre.
La cosa peggiore era la paura.
In quarantena sei solo eh. Se in quarantena ci sei solo tu in famiglia.
Se poi vivi solo, sei proprio solo. 
24/7 per 14 giorni. E sperando che vada tutto bene.
La notte è lunga. E poi diventa lungo anche il giorno.
E' complesso gestire il cambio lenzuola, la disinfezione, i pasti, l'uso del bagno.

Stai dove sei e rendi grazia.
Abbi cura di te.


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Le tue parole mi ricordano quelle di un partigiano,persona particolare ,diciamo alla Mauro Corona, che quando ci si trovava in trattoria raccontava sempre quanto fosse più vicino al mondo animale che a quello umano.
> Infatti viveva isolato in una baita con non so quanti cani, asino ecc..
> E diceva proprio che l'uomo moderno è un asino ammaestrato, in grado di compiere mansioni ed azioni apparentemente evolute ma fondamentalmente lo classificava a livello del regno animale.


Beh, non lo diceva lui.
Scientificamente gli umani non sono regno a sè.
Sono appartenenti al regno animale. 

La superiorità umana, l'idea, è solo frutto di antropocentrismo.
Ossia l'insicurezza trasformata in dogma attraverso la forza e la vessazione.

Guarda come ci ha messo in ginocchio un cosetto che manco lo vedi.
E si sapeva, era solo questione di tempo.
Eppure siamo in ginocchio, sotto una bella scarica di punti di vista. 

Prova a leggere Mancuso.
Ha una prospettiva inedita sul modo di osservare i regni dei viventi.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Brava, sbarellano, come pure sbarella la Lagarde nell' esempio che ti ho fatto. ( A voler pensar bene, che a voler pensar male ha sbarellato apposta....)
> Quello che io ho ricavato però dal messaggio (sbagliato) di Zaia sui cinesi è un'altra faccenda:
> Non puoi essere globalizzato se non ti poni delle regole ferree sulla profilassi sanitaria alimentare. Se il virus (come sembra) è partito da lì è necessario che qualcuno delle regole in tal senso se le dia.


C’è stata anche la mucca pazza.
Pensare di trovare una autorità mondiale è raccapricciante.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quel poco di stima che avevo per i sapiens @stany, me lo sono giocato a sto giro.
> 
> Non spero niente.
> 
> ...


Oh, ipa. Non c'è nulla di  strano nell'ammalarsi e morire. E nel morire soli. E nel vedere la morte di un vecchio come  un aumento di spazio e risorse per chi è giovane.


----------



## stany (21 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oh, ipa. Non c'è nulla di  strano nell'ammalarsi e morire. E nel morire soli. E nel vedere la morte di un vecchio come  un aumento di spazio e risorse per chi è giovane.


In effetti dovrebbe essere la normalità.
Quando si muore si è sempre soli ,con sé stessi ; anche quando si nasce.
Sono due momenti non condivisibili; i più intimi e personali dell'esperienza umana.


----------



## ipazia (21 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oh, ipa. Non c'è nulla di  strano nell'ammalarsi e morire. E nel morire soli. E nel vedere la morte di un vecchio come  un aumento di spazio e risorse per chi è giovane.


Vero. 

Ma non mi riferivo alla morte nel post che hai quotato, mi riferivo a questo


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Tu in che zona sei?


Milano


----------



## stany (21 Marzo 2020)

Ho rispetto dalla comunità,
I've got respect from the community,

Devo aspettare il mio gioco del bridge,
I've got my bridge game to look forward to,

Ho questa possibilità, un'opportunità d'oro,
I've got this chance, a golden opportunity,

Finché continuo a fare quello che dovrei.
As long as I keep doing what I'm supposed to.
Vedi mia moglie e i miei figli, dipendono da me
You see my wife and kids, they depend on me,

Per fornire loro solo il meglio,
To provide them with nothing but the best,

Sento che è mio dovere, mio obbligo,
I feel it's my duty, my obligation,

Per essere all'altezza degli standard suggeriti dalla società.
To live up to the standards society suggests.
Continuerò a lavorare a loro vantaggio,
I'll keep on working for their benefit,

E continuerò a bere,
And I'll keep on drinking,

Continuerò a credere, continuerò a credere nella mia vita.
I'll keep on believing, I'll keep on believing in my life.
Un altro giorno di schiavitù e sorridente, acquisto e commercio,
Another day of slaving and smiling, buying and trading,

Vivere la vita di un uomo ricco,
Living the life of a wealthy man,

Ma in qualche modo non mi sento così ricco dentro.
But somehow I don't feel so rich inside.

Ma questo non ha senso,
But that doesn't make sense,

Ho appena trascorso questa piccola vacanza,
I just had this little vacation,

Non appena ricevo questa operazione,
As soon as I get this operation,

Mi sono preso cura di, inizierò a divertirmi,
Taken care of, I'll start enjoying,

Le cose belle della vita.
The good things in life.
Quindi continuerò a lavorare a loro vantaggio,
So I'll keep on working for their benefit,

E continuerò a bere,
And I'll keep on drinking,

Continuerò a credere, continuerò a credere nella mia vita.
I'll keep believing, I'll keep believing in my life.
Quando la pietà ti gira la mente,
When the pity spins your mind,

L'oscurità riempie il tuo cuore,
Darkness fills your heart,

E non ci sarò
And I won't be around,

Quando senti di essere tutto solo,
When you feel you're all alone,

Allora saprai che è tempo,
Then you'll know it's time,

Per andare nel terreno,
To go into the ground,

Quando la pietà ti gira la mente,
When the pity spins your mind,

L'oscurità riempie il tuo cuore,
Darkness fills your heart,

E non ci sarò.
And I won't be around.
Ho la mia famiglia, amici e colleghi,
I've got my family, friends, and associates,

Stare vicino a me quando la soglia si avvicina,
To stand by me as the threshold comes near,

Nelle loro facce vedo gravi preoccupazioni,
Within their faces I see grave concern,

Come mi chiedo se i loro pensieri sono sinceri.
As I ask myself if their thoughts are sincere.
Dopo tutti questi anni di compiacimento,
After all these years of being complacent,

Cosa ottengo?
What do I get?

Tenerezza, affetto, un vero senso dell'amore?
Tenderness, affection, a true sense of love?

Solo un dolore attraverso un gesso corporeo pieno di rimpianti.
Just a pain through a body chalk full of regret.
Continuerò a credere che la mia vita abbia ancora valore,
I'll keep on believing my life still has value,

E continuerò a ridere,
And I'll keep on laughing,

Perché non riesco a smettere di ridere?
Why can't I stop laughing?

Non riesco a smettere di ridere.
I can't stop the laughing.

The Death of John Smith · NOFX


----------



## stany (21 Marzo 2020)

So che tanti non condivideranno ...


----------



## bluestar02 (21 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> So che tanti non condivideranno ...


Se dovessero caricare i suoi cari su un camion militare smetterebbe di dire troiate dovevano fare come in Cina se non rispetti le regole ti sbatto in una cella sperduta e butto la chiave esercito per le strade. Non 114 soldati ma 2 Corpi d' Armata


----------



## stany (21 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Se dovessero caricare i suoi cari su un camion militare smetterebbe di dire troiate dovevano fare come in Cina se non rispetti le regole ti sbatto in una cella sperduta e butto la chiave esercito per le strade. Non 114 soldati ma 2 Corpi d' Armata


Ok Saresti per la dittatura.


----------



## spleen (21 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C’è stata anche la mucca pazza.
> Pensare di trovare una autorità mondiale è raccapricciante.


Cerco di spiegarmi meglio.

Il “grande fratello” c’è già. Condividiamo uno stesso sistema, stesse regole di commercio mondiale, con economie interconnesse con libera circolazione di capitali e persone, a cui nessuno si è - potuto - sottrarre.

Non si può dunque condividere uno straccio di profilassi igienico sanitaria per il bene di tutti?  Scientificamente stabilita intendo.

Dobbiamo stare proni alla deregulation sulla mondializzazione selvaggia, senza controllo né regole che non siano quelle del dio denaro che non tutelano né i nuovi schiavi, né i vecchi?

Il pensiero dell’ ultima sinistra in pratica, quella della nuova religione del politicamente corretto a senso unico, quella che, sconfitta dal capitalismo rampante si è fatta portatrice acritica dei suoi principi . (Cit. Rampini – La notte della sinistra).

Per me questo è raccapricciante, abominevole, la nuova religione dei diritti individuali senza uno straccio di dovere, che si trasformano in privilegi o in tracotanza, a seconda della possibilità economica e sociale, senza una parvenza di responsabilità collettiva.

Questo, per me.


----------



## spleen (21 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vero.
> 
> Ma non mi riferivo alla morte nel post che hai quotato, mi riferivo a questo
> 
> View attachment 9107


Il successo della nostra specie in passato è dipeso proprio dalla foto in basso a destra. In futuro potrebbe esserne la pietra tombale, se non prende il sopravvento il raziocinio sulla stupidità.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Cerco di spiegarmi meglio.
> 
> Il “grande fratello” c’è già. Condividiamo uno stesso sistema, stesse regole di commercio mondiale, con economie interconnesse con libera circolazione di capitali e persone, a cui nessuno si è - potuto - sottrarre.
> 
> ...


Condivido.
Ma prima di tutto la globalizzazione non riguarda tutti e coloro che ne sono coinvolti (vittime o no) lo sono attraverso la persuasione e la necessità, non attraverso imposizione.
Vedi il caso del formaggio con i vermi, proibito, ma ricercato clandestinamente o le droghe o l’uso e abuso di alcol. Penso che non si possa pensare di imporre a tutti un comportamento, neanche in un paesino, figuriamoci nel mondo. E accettare modalità di controllo per gli altri, che poi diventano per tutti è un errore che è già stato commesso.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2020)

Comunque sia, io la Von Der Leyen me la tromberei 4 ore di fila..


----------



## stany (21 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Comunque sia, io la Von Der Leyen me la tromberei 4 ore di fila..


Facendola parlare in italiano...


----------



## Marjanna (21 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ok Saresti per la dittatura.


Ma la sta chiedendo il popolo la dittatura, se non sa darsi tre regole di disciplina.


----------



## Marjanna (21 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non credo che ci sia qualcuno che è a casa e vorrebbe stare in ospedale nelle mie condizioni
> Lo hai detto tu stessa che non saresti contenta di starci
> Ovvio che chi sta male davvero e ha bisogno di assistenza si senta abbandonato


Come va oggi? Hai avuto modo di parlare con qualcuno nella tua area di degenza? Com'è il clima?


----------



## stany (21 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma la sta chiedendo il popolo la dittatura, se non sa darsi tre regole di disciplina.


Detto così è come dire il popolo bue...
Se si arriva a bloccare con la censura il dibattito su internet ,per esempio, come previsto dall'ultimo "editto", siamo ben oltre al controllo delle strade, o per meglio dire del territorio, o al deferimento di chi butta la plastica col vetro,eh!


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2020)

D





Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma la sta chiedendo il popolo la dittatura, se non sa darsi tre regole di disciplina.


I
Dividi et impera.
Ci fanno litigare tra noi per i runner per nascondere la loro coglionaggine.
Neanche ai DPI sono riusciti a provvedere.
Ci porteranno alla rovina economica e sanitaria ma alla fine daranno la colpa a noi.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Facendola parlare in italiano...


Ma anche in tedesco così non la capisco e può dire quello che vuole anche lei, povera donna


----------



## Marjanna (21 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> D
> I
> Dividi et impera.
> Ci fanno litigare tra noi per i runner per nascondere la loro coglionaggine.
> ...


Oddio io spero proprio che finisca sta storia delle colpe, ma evidentemente è ancora troppo presto.
Nella mia zona da ieri passano con un veicolo dotato di altoparlante che ripete di stare in casa, mi sembra una cosa buona nella sua banalità, da un senso di visibile (anche se solo al livello sonoro) a ciò che è invisibile.


----------



## stany (21 Marzo 2020)

Ciclisti della domenica contro agonisti del pedale, pedoni del super contro podisti da parco,bricolagisti taciturni dello scantinato  contro trekkisti solitari,pisciatori di cane contro differenziatori ortodossi di monnezza, giornalieri della spesa contro approvvigionatori settimanali....









						Nuovo decreto: via internet a chi commenta senza leggere
					

È di stanotte la decisione del consiglio dei ministri di tagliare la connessione internet a tutti quelli che […]




					www.mtb-mag.com


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ciclisti della domenica contro agonisti del pedale, pedoni del super contro podisti da parco,bricolagisti taciturni dello scantinato  contro trekkisti solitari,pisciatori di cane contro differenziatori ortodossi di monnezza, giornalieri della spesa contro approvvigionatori settimanali....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questo ultimo è più scritto con i piedi del solito.
Io capisco la difficoltà di scrivere un decreto valido per Roccacannuccia, Arzachena e Milano, però se avessero evitato il burocratese sarebbe stato meglio. Tipo “non sognatevi di andare nella seconda casa né per Pasqua, né per altri motivi”. Forse volevano lasciare possibilità per il Marchese del Grillo.


----------



## perplesso (21 Marzo 2020)

Caratteristiche dei pazienti deceduti positivi all'infezione da SARS-CoV-2 in Italia
					





					www.epicentro.iss.it


----------



## stany (21 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo ultimo è più scritto con i piedi del solito.
> Io capisco la difficoltà di scrivere un decreto valido per Roccacannuccia, Arzachena e Milano, però se avessero evitato il burocratese sarebbe stato meglio. Tipo “non sognatevi di andare nella seconda casa né per Pasqua, né per altri motivi”. Forse volevano lasciare possibilità per il Marchese del Grillo.


Ma il fatto è che fino a ieri si capiva che non si potesse lasciare il proprio domicilio senza ragioni importanti. Oggi con ultimo decreto invece impariamo che possiamo lasciarle le nostre abitazioni per andare in altre dal martedì al giovedì compresi non necessariamente seconde case.
Insomma io martedì andrò nella casa che ho a 700 metri e mi farò un ricco giro nel bosco senza mascherina! tra l'altro tutti i medici gli scienziati dicono che l'azione rigenerante del sole è necessaria per non creare stress neurovegetativi e noi invece chiudiamo i nostri ragazzi nelle camere e giocare alla PlayStation,perché nel cortile condominiale non possono incontrarsi con altri bambini. E non mi dilungo sulle controverse interpretazioni di cosa sia un virus e come agisca chiaramente come abbiamo fin qui visto prevalentemente sulle persone anziane e con patologie. Ho visto poco fa un video in cui parlava Stefano Montanari, quello del microscopio di Grillo, e devo dire che avendo una grande esperienza si può essere contro o a favore di ciò che dice, ma tuttavia stimola a pensare anche in maniera diversa.


----------



## ologramma (21 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Comunque sia, io la Von Der Leyen me la tromberei 4 ore di fila..


a fame è fame


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Comunque sia, io la Von Der Leyen me la tromberei 4 ore di fila..


Guarda che lei usa lo strap on di sicuro.



Marjanna ha detto:


> Oddio io spero proprio che finisca sta storia delle colpe, ma evidentemente è ancora troppo presto.
> Nella mia zona da ieri passano con un veicolo dotato di altoparlante che ripete di stare in casa, mi sembra una cosa buona nella sua banalità, da un senso di visibile (anche se solo al livello sonoro) a ciò che è invisibile.


Da noi oggi è passato direttamente il sindaco, causa mancanza di personale è passato lui.
Fa piacere.
Comunque venendo in ufficio per sbrigare alcune cose non ho incontrato quasi nessuno in giro.
E nessun controllo, come al solito.
Noto che ormai tante persone stanno diventando consapevoli dei rischi e purtroppo anche delle conseguenze.
A livello economico, anche: la paura si sta spostando lì. 
Ho letto che negli UK terranno a casa i lavoratori dando 2000 sterline al mese ad ognuno per il tempo necessario.
Mia moglie sta facendo fuori le ferie, altri proprio sono a guadagno zero. 
Ancora niente mascherine, DPI non disponibili neppure per chi lavora al contatto col pubblico.
Cominciano a mancare lavoratori in tanti settori. Anche nel nostro magazzino.
Si taglia sui lavori. Tra poco si avvertirà la conseguenza in tanti settori.



stany ha detto:


> Ciclisti della domenica contro agonisti del pedale, pedoni del super contro podisti da parco,bricolagisti taciturni dello scantinato  contro trekkisti solitari,pisciatori di cane contro differenziatori ortodossi di monnezza, giornalieri della spesa contro approvvigionatori settimanali....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se scrivi mali i decreti e lasci spazio a interpretazioni personali questo è il risultato.
Non c'è stato uno che abbia detto: ho capito tutto, bravi, stanno lavorano bene.
Tu hai capito se si può andare o no nelle seconde case di vacanza?
Intendo solo il martedì, il mercoledì e il giovedì di questa settimana.



stany ha detto:


> *Ma il fatto è che fino a ieri si capiva che non si potesse lasciare il proprio domicilio senza ragioni importanti. *Oggi con ultimo decreto invece impariamo che possiamo lasciarle le nostre abitazioni per andare in altre dal martedì al giovedì compresi non necessariamente seconde case.
> Insomma io martedì andrò nella casa che ho a 700 metri e mi farò un ricco giro nel bosco senza mascherina! tra l'altro tutti i medici gli scienziati dicono che l'azione rigenerante del sole è necessaria per non creare stress neurovegetativi e noi invece chiudiamo i nostri ragazzi nelle camere e giocare alla PlayStation,perché nel cortile condominiale non possono incontrarsi con altri bambini. E non mi dilungo sulle controverse interpretazioni di cosa sia un virus e come agisca chiaramente come abbiamo fin qui visto prevalentemente sulle persone anziane e con patologie. Ho visto poco fa un video in cui parlava Stefano Montanari, quello del microscopio di Grillo, e devo dire che avendo una grande esperienza si può essere contro o a favore di ciò che dice, ma tuttavia stimola a pensare anche in maniera diversa.


Creare confusione è un buon modo per far litigare la gente tra loro.
Ho un amico che ha una tabaccheria. Ha tenuto chiuso per ferie finché ha potuto, sperando gli facessero chiudere.
Poi ha dovuto riaprire quando il decreto ha sancito che doveva restare aperto.
Sua moglie ha febbre e tosse.
Non è felice, anche perché comunque non sta guadagnando niente lo stesso.


----------



## oriente70 (21 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Comunque sia, io la Von Der Leyen me la tromberei 4 ore di fila..


Esagerato


----------



## stany (21 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Guarda che lei usa lo strap on di sicuro.
> 
> 
> Da noi oggi è passato direttamente il sindaco, causa mancanza di personale è passato lui.
> ...


la poca chiarezza nssce dal fatto di dover rispettare il dettato costituzionale; ad esempio pare una contraddizione lasciar circolare una persona da un comune all'altro ma se vi è una giustificazione come quella di andare a controllare una seconda casa non lo si può impedire.  Ecco perché hanno bloccato dal venerdì al lunedì compresi gli accessi; Ma è normale che se un vicino mi chiama la domenica mattina per dirmi che si è rotto il tubo dell'acqua e si sta inondando il marciapiede, sono giustificato. Oppure vado a trovare mia nonna anziana Per portarle da mangiare o solo per sorvegliarla. 
 Con una dittatura è tutto molto più semplice le regole sono poche; state tutti in casa perché se uscite  sarete arrestati; ma a quel punto ci vuole una diffusione  capillare dell'intervento statale che salvaguardi tutte le situazioni; cosa che in democrazia è demandata al cittadino nella propria configurazione giuridica di soggetto privato, che presuppone una maturità ed un comportamento che non in tutte le società ed e a tutte le latitudini si trovano. Un intervento per i possessori di cani che non dovessero riuscire a portarli fuori per i bisogni, è quello che garantirebbe la protezione civile occupandosi così di tale incombenza.


----------



## bluestar02 (21 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ok Saresti per la dittatura.


Sono per rimanere vivo. Se è un reato ok.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ne sei così certa @Nocciola?
> Non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco se fossi al posto tuo.
> E' un virus che fa salite e fa picchiate. A quanto si sa, anche nei decorsi.
> Ovviamente non è quello che spero nè per te nè per nessuno. Ma è un dato di realtà.
> ...


Minchia che agitazione meno male che i medici sono molto più ottimisti è tranquillizzanti
Sono a casa
Mi hanno dimesso dopo due gg di assenza di sintomi. Devo stare isolata ma nemmeno poi tanti perché essendo stata con i miei familiari fino a giovedì in realtà il contagio può essere già avvenuto 
Ovviamente nessuno dei 4 può uscire di casa 
Dopo 48 ore sotto controllo mi hanno detto che le possibilità di peggioramento sono praticamente nulle non avendo febbre e saturazione ottima 
Per privacy posso anche non avvertire in uff cosa che invece ho fatto
Mi ha confermato che gli intubati sono pazienti con problematiche importanti precedenti  e che i positivi sono molti molti di più di quelli risaputi. 
ho trovato un ambiente stanco ma tranquillo.Tutto il personale disponibile e gentile. Dimettono non appena arrivano i risultati del tampone e non si hanno sintomi importanti,
Cambiare aria spesso nella stanza dove sono e usare un bagno da splo
Cenare in un altra stanza, mascherina solo se esco dalla camera e guanti


----------



## bluestar02 (21 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh, non lo diceva lui.
> Scientificamente gli umani non sono regno a sè.
> Sono appartenenti al regno animale.
> 
> ...


Evvia gli Eukariota!


----------



## stany (21 Marzo 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Esagerato


Con Cialis ce la fa....


----------



## bluestar02 (21 Marzo 2020)

@Nocciola felice per te. Un abbraccio di cuore


----------



## bluestar02 (21 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Con Cialis ce la fa....


Io non sono bdsm ma con quella li userei il gatto a 9 code a sangue.


----------



## abebis (21 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Minchia che agitazione meno male che i medici sono molto più ottimisti è tranquillizzanti
> Sono a casa
> Mi hanno dimesso dopo due gg di assenza di sintomi. Devo stare isolata ma nemmeno poi tanti perché essendo stata con i miei familiari fino a giovedì in realtà il contagio può essere già avvenuto
> Ovviamente nessuno dei 4 può uscire di casa
> ...


Mi chiedo se queste precauzioni hanno senso, perché direi che è praticamente scontato che ce l'abbiano tutti i tuoi familiari, visto come si diffonde.

Un mio cugino è in ospedale positivo con un po' di febbre (ma niente di che): hanno fatto il tampone a tutti i suoi familiari (moglie, fratelli, genitori e nonni): tutti positivi (ma asintomatici)! 
Ah, lui era uno di quelli integralisti nel rispetto delle procedure: guanti, mascherine, vestiti lasciati fuori, isolamento da prima che fosse obbligatorio. È sempre stato uno un po' ipocondriaco.

In ogni caso, in bocca al lupo anche a te.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Cerco di spiegarmi meglio.
> 
> Il “grande fratello” c’è già. Condividiamo uno stesso sistema, stesse regole di commercio mondiale, con economie interconnesse con libera circolazione di capitali e persone, a cui nessuno si è - potuto - sottrarre.
> 
> ...


 C'è già. Le linee guida dell'oms sono valide per tutti. solo che non viene dichiarata appositamente la pandemia Anche se questa lo è a tutti gli effetti, Perché scatterebbe ero per l'appunto una serie di clausole di salvaguardia economiche.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Minchia che agitazione meno male che i medici sono molto più ottimisti è tranquillizzanti
> Sono a casa
> Mi hanno dimesso dopo due gg di assenza di sintomi. Devo stare isolata ma nemmeno poi tanti perché essendo stata con i miei familiari fino a giovedì in realtà il contagio può essere già avvenuto
> Ovviamente nessuno dei 4 può uscire di casa
> ...


Idem. Tutti positivi.  L'unica rottura di cazzo è che devo andare comunque a fare la spesa.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Idem. Tutti positivi.  L'unica rottura di cazzo è che devo andare comunque a fare la spesa.


Non puoi andare. Unica raccomandazione è stata quella che assolutamente non posso varcare la porta di casa


----------



## stany (21 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Sono per rimanere vivo. Se è un reato ok.


Se sei sano non muori stai tranquillo...
Allora...noi abbiamo un miliardo di miliardi di virus all'interno del nostro corpo ; un decimo di batteri.... Probabilmente l' 80 90% della popolazione è un portatore sano di questo virus. Nel 2019 i morti per il virus influenzale che è sempre un coronavirus in Italia sono stati circa 8000, solo che le persone anziane ammalate non venivano messe in terapia intensiva come in questo periodo, saturando la disponibilità.i virus sono (secondo autorevoli pareri)  recettori elettromagnetici che si rapportano non solo con nostro DNA ma anche con l'esterno, venendo influenzati non solo dall'inquinamento delle microparticelle in  atmosfera, che ne scatenano la virulenza,ma  quasi sicuramente anche dalle emissioni del 5G, che guarda caso è presente in Lombardia in oltre 60 nodi , che entro il 2020 arriveranno a 200!








						Tim estende la copertura 5G in Lombardia: ecco le città coinvolte
					

Tim ha presentato il piano di copertura 5G per la Lombardia. Ecco quali città saranno interessate dalla rete di ultima generazione.




					www.5gnews.it


----------



## stany (21 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non puoi andare. Unica raccomandazione è stata quella che assolutamente non posso varcare la porta di casa


Ti mandiamo una guardia del Popolo a fare il piantone


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ti mandiamo una guardia del Popolo a fare il piantone


Figo possibilmente . Grazie


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Se sei sano non muori stai tranquillo...
> Allora...noi abbiamo un miliardo di miliardi di virus all'interno del nostro corpo ; un decimo di batteri.... Probabilmente l' 80 90% della popolazione è un portatore sano di questo virus. Nel 2019 i morti per il virus influenzale che è sempre un coronavirus in Italia sono stati circa 8000, solo che le persone anziane ammalate non venivano messe in terapia intensiva come in questo periodo, saturando la disponibilità.i virus sono (secondo autorevoli pareri)  recettori elettromagnetici che si rapportano non solo con nostro DNA ma anche con l'esterno, venendo influenzati non solo dall'inquinamento delle microparticelle in  atmosfera, che ne scatenano la virulenza,ma  quasi sicuramente anche dalle emissioni del 5G, che guarda caso è presente in Lombardia in oltre 60 nodi , che entro il 2020 arriveranno a 200!
> 
> 
> ...


Quale rapporto potrebbe esserci?


----------



## perplesso (21 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ti mandiamo una guardia del Popolo a fare il piantone


lei apprezza solo i GIL



Skorpio ha detto:


> Comunque sia, io la Von Der Leyen me la tromberei 4 ore di fila..


pervertito



Nocciola ha detto:


> Minchia che agitazione meno male che i medici sono molto più ottimisti è tranquillizzanti
> Sono a casa
> Mi hanno dimesso dopo due gg di assenza di sintomi. Devo stare isolata ma nemmeno poi tanti perché essendo stata con i miei familiari fino a giovedì in realtà il contagio può essere già avvenuto
> Ovviamente nessuno dei 4 può uscire di casa
> ...


anche a te hanno chiesto del senso del gusto e dell'olfatto?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> lei apprezza solo i GIL
> 
> 
> pervertito
> ...


Si io ho entrambi


----------



## Marjanna (21 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche a te hanno chiesto del senso del gusto e dell'olfatto?


perchè? se sei positivo non senti più sapori e odori?


----------



## Lostris (21 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> perchè? se sei positivo non senti più sapori e odori?


pare sia un sintomo comune


----------



## Marjanna (21 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> pare sia un sintomo comune


quindi diventi inappetente immagino, se non senti i sapori del cibo


----------



## stany (21 Marzo 2020)

p





Nocciola ha detto:


> Figo possibilmente . Grazie


----------



## ipazia (21 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Minchia che agitazione meno male che i medici sono molto più ottimisti è tranquillizzanti
> Sono a casa
> Mi hanno dimesso dopo due gg di assenza di sintomi. Devo stare isolata ma nemmeno poi tanti perché essendo stata con i miei familiari fino a giovedì in realtà il contagio può essere già avvenuto
> Ovviamente nessuno dei 4 può uscire di casa
> ...


Bene.
Buone notizie.

Vedi che non c'era motivo di essere incazzata ad essere ricoverata?

Non mi stupisce che il personale sia gentile...cosa immaginavi, che ti frustassero?   

Almeno adesso stai a casa 

Buona guarigione.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bene.
> Buone notizie.
> 
> Vedi che non c'era motivo di essere incazzata ad essere ricoverata?
> ...


Il motivo era che potevo stare a casa
Hai ignorato tutti i passaggi che alleggeriscono tu molto la situazione che descrivi tu e non da me ma dal personale medico 
Per esempio non mi hanno detto di disinfettare tessuti o lavate a 90 gradi o molto altro 
La situazione che ho trovato è molto più vicina a quella che pensavo io rispetto a quello che sento costantemebte dagli alllarmisti


----------



## stany (21 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quale rapporto potrebbe esserci?


Ci sono decine di articoli e video di YouTube...
L'argomento è dibattuto tra gli stessi scienziati . La Svizzera ed il Belgio per ora non l'hanno voluto ,il 5G.








						C’è connessione tra il 5G e il Coronavirus?
					

Da quando è iniziata l’epidemia di Coronavirus sulla rete circolano congetture di ogni sorta. Dalla maledizione dell’anno ’20 ogni 100 […]



					www.ilriformista.it


----------



## ipazia (21 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il motivo era che potevo stare a casa
> Hai ignorato tutti i passaggi che alleggeriscono tu molto la situazione che descrivi tu e non da me ma dal personale medico
> Per esempio non mi hanno detto di disinfettare tessuti o lavate a 90 gradi o molto altro
> La situazione che ho trovato è molto più vicina a quella che pensavo io rispetto a quello che sento costantemebte dagli alllarmisti


Sei a Milano.

Ma Milano non rappresenta il mondo.  

Sono contenta che tu ti sia tranquillizzata.

E anche che stiate a casa.

Stimano che più della metà dei contagi avvenga proprio attraverso gli asintomatici.
Che è poi il motivo per cui stanno costruendo ospedali da campo.

Ed è un problema. Perché la circolazione degli a sintomatici non permette di circoscrivere la situazione.

Con il delirio sanitario, economico e sociale che ne consegue.

È ovvio che non ti abbiano detto di disinfettare. Sei contagiosa tu.
Il tuo sistema sta reagendo bene, in equilibrio.

Siete positivi tutti e quattro.
E siete in casa.

Chi dovreste proteggere dal contagio?

Qui da me @Nocciola un buon numero di corrieri ha escluso il cap. Significa che su questo territorio non ci vengono.
Siamo in due posti molto diversi.


----------



## stany (21 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> C'è già. Le linee guida dell'oms sono valide per tutti. solo che non viene dichiarata appositamente la pandemia Anche se questa lo è a tutti gli effetti, Perché scatterebbe ero per l'appunto una serie di clausole di salvaguardia economiche.


L' OMS ha dichiarato la pandemia dopo la scadenza di 500 milioni di dollari emessi in obbligazioni che sono scadute pochi giorni prima della dichiarazione; appositamente per non invalidare l'investimento...








						Pandemic Bond e Coronavirus: perché l’Oms non dichiara la pandemia e chi ci guadagna
					

Molti analisti si stanno chiedendo come mai l’Organizzazione mondiale della sanità non abbia già dichiarato la pandemia. Potrebbero c’entrare, anche, delle particolari obbligazioni.




					quifinanza.it


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Figo possibilmente . Grazie


ma questo virus bombarda gli ormoni?


----------



## ipazia (21 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Evvia gli Eukariota!


----------



## ipazia (21 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Il successo della nostra specie in passato è dipeso proprio dalla foto in basso a destra. In futuro potrebbe esserne la pietra tombale, se non prende il sopravvento il raziocinio sulla stupidità.


Vero.

E tu ci speri?

La foto in basso a destra rappresenta bene sia alcuni motivi del successo, sia la chiave delle regolazioni della nostra specie sul pianeta.

Sarà pietra tombale. Come è già successo innumerevoli volte. E poi di nuovo successo.

Ma non penso dipenda dal raziocinio o dalla stupidità.
Ragionavo che la stupidità infastidisce me.

A fini evolutivi è utile tanto quanto il raziocinio mi faceva notare G.

E fondamentalmente, sempre G. mi faceva notare, noi siamo solo esprimenti evolutivi più o meno riusciti.

Siamo noi che crediamo di contare qualcosa.

Ma in realtà le nostre azioni e i nostri pensieri hanno valore solo ognun per sé stesso.

Il livello sociale è una conseguenza.

È solo lo specchio della somma che è maggiore delle parti.

Alla fine, decidiamo solo lo sguardo nello specchio e dove voltare lo specchio.
Se verso se stessi o verso gli altri.


----------



## JON (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vero.
> 
> E tu ci speri?
> 
> ...


La risposta istintiva avrà sempre il suo motivo di essere, pur quando controproducente per certi aspetti resterà sempre un elemento di sopravvivenza. La fuga della stazione resterà emblematica, tra le altre cose, nella storia del periodo del covid19. Tuttavia non potrà essere riconducibile alla stupidità tanto quanto l'ostinata necessità di continuare a fare sport in un momento simile. Lo stimolo della sopravvivenza è subordinato all'essenziale, non al superfluo. La stupidità insorge quando non si è più in grado di di distinguere tra le due cose.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2020)

Coronavirus, perché tanti morti in Italia?
					

C'entra l'età media, ma anche - pare - la peculiare "vicinanza" della società italiana




					www.corriere.it


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

JON ha detto:


> La risposta istintiva avrà sempre il suo motivo di essere, pur quando controproducente per certi aspetti resterà sempre un elemento di sopravvivenza. La fuga della stazione resterà emblematica, tra le altre cose, nella storia del periodo del covid19. Tuttavia non potrà essere riconducibile alla stupidità tanto quanto l'ostinata necessità di continuare a fare sport in un momento simile. Lo stimolo della sopravvivenza è subordinato all'essenziale, non al superfluo. La stupidità insorge quando non si è più in grado di di distinguere tra le due cose.


Hai ragione.

E ciao  

Sarebbe lungo il discorso che riguarda l'essere umano e l'istinto.
Tenendo conto del fatto che siamo bestie sopite e addomesticate in termini di sopravvivenza spiccia.
Tanto che la corsetta diventa vitale. O l'aperitivo. O l'uscita con gli amici. O quel che si vuole. E anche riguardo a questi bisogni c'è ne sarebbe da dire.

E non credo che sia esattamente la stupidità se devo dirtela tutta. Questo non saper distinguere fra essenziale e secondario, e quindi rinunciabile. A tempo determinato poi.
Questa è semplice Ignoranza. Unita a pigrizia e lassismo.

La stupidità in questa situazione è un buon numero di persone non hanno capito che devono stare a casa, disinfettare etcetc mica per preservare se stessi.

Serve stare a casa per proteggere gli altri.

E che gli altri non sono gli altri nel senso buonista dell'amore per il prossimo.

Gli altri sono il sistema economico, sanitario, normativo di cui tutti, volenti o nolenti siamo parte. E spesso più che nolenti, indolenti

La stupidità è quella di un non riuscire a fare questo passetto minimo di ragionamento.
È proprio una roba di logica.
Comprensione logica.

Il cane comprende seduto.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non puoi andare. Unica raccomandazione è stata quella che assolutamente non posso varcare la porta di casa


Non mi ci va nessuno. Servitù ha disertato. Mi scafandro e vado.


----------



## JON (22 Marzo 2020)

_Il_


ipazia ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> E ciao
> 
> ...


Esatto.

Ben ritrovata, mi auguro che stiate tutti bene.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non mi ci va nessuno. Servitù ha disertato. Mi scafandro e vado.


Mai e poi mai avrei potuto immaginarti in questa veste.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Coronavirus, perché tanti morti in Italia?
> 
> 
> C'entra l'età media, ma anche - pare - la peculiare "vicinanza" della società italiana
> ...


Si, una teoria che circola da un po'. Che poi non sarebbe nemmeno una grossa scoperta. Dopotutto nella nostra società per certi versi gli anziani fungono da ammortizzatori sociali.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Si, una teoria che circola da un po'. Che poi non sarebbe nemmeno una grossa scoperta. Dopotutto nella nostra società per certi versi gli anziani fungono da ammortizzatori sociali.


Al di là di una critica economica, i legami famigliari in Italia non sono quelli americani, per dire, dove dai 18 i figli non si vedono se non per il Ringraziamento se va bene.


----------



## Marjanna (22 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non mi ci va nessuno. Servitù ha disertato. Mi scafandro e vado.


Son già saltati anche a Roma i servizi in cui ti portano la spesa a casa?


----------



## JON (22 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al di là di una critica economica, i legami famigliari in Italia non sono quelli americani, per dire, dove dai 18 i figli non si vedono se non per il Ringraziamento se va bene.


Infatti. Ma basta restare anche sul nostro continente, Germania ad esempio.


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

JON ha detto:


> _Il_
> 
> Esatto.
> 
> Ben ritrovata, mi auguro che stiate tutti bene.


Già   

Per ora abbastanza direi. 
Quel che si può fare è fatto. Più di così...resta il "stiamo a vedere"

Come mi diceva un amico, tacitulus taxim. 
Sempre attuale 

Spero tutti bene anche da te.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Marzo 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai avrei potuto immaginarti in questa veste.


E perché?


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Son già saltati anche a Roma i servizi in cui ti portano la spesa a casa?


Funziona tutto male e a rilento...


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2020)

]





Brunetta ha detto:


> Al di là di una critica economica, i legami famigliari in Italia non sono quelli americani, per dire, dove dai 18 i figli non si vedono se non per il Ringraziamento se va bene.


Mi spiegava un mio amico docente negli USA stasera in chat che dove abita lui la distanza sociale è superiore. Tutte villette, distanti tra loro , no mezzi pubblici ma privati, negozi mai affollati, distanze adeguate.
Le restrizioni non cambieranno molto le abitudini.
Diverso per le grandi città. Lì è un'altra realtà, molto più simile alla nostra.
Dubita si possa resistere a lungo a una totale chiusura.
Negli USA hanno stimato un'inevitabile enorme quantità di morti anche con le restrizioni. Senza, una situazione terrificante. 
Idem a Londra.
Nessuno pensa all'estero si possa tornare a breve alla normalità.
Per questo lo stato interviene sul reddito.
Anche all'estero c'è meraviglia per l'incapacità di reazione dei governi, che sembrano non far mai tesoro dell'esperienza degli stati precedenti.


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Coronavirus, perché tanti morti in Italia?
> 
> 
> C'entra l'età media, ma anche - pare - la peculiare "vicinanza" della società italiana
> ...


E i nonni erano quelli che sganciavano  il cinquantino al nipote,che s'è dato la zappa sui piedi


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2020)

Oggi tornando dall'ufficio ho finalmente beccato un posto di blocco. Nel deserto delle strade, militari col mitra spianato e camion. 
L'effetto fa paura.
Probabilmente ci stiamo avvicinando a una fase molto più restrittiva. Non credo potrò più andare a lavorare.
Un mio collega mi ha telefonato nel panico a mezzanotte, siamo stati in chat poi con altri per capire cosa fare.
Aspettiamo l'ordinanza del Governo, ora. 
Sarà un casino per noi. 
A livello personale per tutti noi colleghi questo era l'unico stipendio rimasto, avendo tutti coniugi già a casa o in ferie obbligate. 
Quanto si può andare avanti? 
Attenzione alle ammende che in Lombardia ora arrivano a 5000 euro e alle nuove restrizioni. 
Ora è coprifuoco.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2020)

Alle 22 stasera hanno già appiccato due incendi davanti ai supermercati.
Il territorio è totalmente abbandonato a se.


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2020)

E se non arrivano in fretta i bonifici sui conti correnti tra 20 giorni la gente scende in piazza.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> E se non arrivano in fretta i bonifici sui conti correnti tra 20 giorni la gente scende in piazza.


Per tante categorie già le entrate sono azzerate da tempo.
Gli unici per ora con il reddito garantito sono i pensionati.
E anche le ferie stanno finendo, tenendo conto che comunque permessi retribuiti e ferie sono comunque parte del compenso del lavoratore.
Facile chiudere tutto lasciando tutte le tasse da pagare e senza pensare a garantire reddito per andare avanti, soprattutto per le partita IVA.
Io credo che cominceranno episodi di vandalismo - gli incendi di stasera potrebbero essere un inizio -, ditte che per caso andranno a fuoco, sciacallaggi a danno di case e capannoni deserti. Prime risposte a una situazione di tensione ormai diffusa.
Poi... Non lo so.


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Per tante categorie già le entrate sono azzerate da tempo.
> Gli unici per ora con il reddito garantito sono i pensionati.
> E anche le ferie stanno finendo, tenendo conto che comunque permessi retribuiti e ferie sono comunque parte del compenso del lavoratore.
> Facile chiudere tutto lasciando tutte le tasse da pagare e senza pensare a garantire reddito per andare avanti, soprattutto per le partita IVA.
> Io credo che cominceranno episodi di vandalismo - gli incendi di stasera potrebbero essere un inizio -, ditte che per caso andranno a fuoco, sciacallaggi a danno di case e capannoni deserti. Prime risposte a una situazione di tensione ormai diffusa.


Nella più classica sceneggiatura dei film di fantascienza in cui la civiltà umana decade per qualche motivo.
Nella loro rozzezza gli USA sono più pratici:
Dare $1000 a tutti subito indistintamente..
Entro fine mese dovrebbero uscire i criteri per richiedere on-line i €600! Sempre che come per tutte le cose non si debba andare al patronato sindacale.


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2020)

Dura un minuto.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Nella più classica sceneggiatura dei film di fantascienza in cui la civiltà umana decade per qualche motivo.
> Nella loro rozzezza gli USA sono più pratici:
> Dare $1000 a tutti subito indistintamente..
> Entro fine mese dovrebbero uscire i criteri per richiedere on-line i €600! Sempre che come per tutte le cose non si debba andare al patronato sindacale.


Se li beccheranno in pochi. Te lo preannuncio.


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se li beccheranno in pochi. Te lo preannuncio.


E allora saranno tafferugli nelle strade davvero.


----------



## disincantata (22 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Per tante categorie già le entrate sono azzerate da tempo.
> Gli unici per ora con il reddito garantito sono i pensionati.
> E anche le ferie stanno finendo, tenendo conto che comunque permessi retribuiti e ferie sono comunque parte del compenso del lavoratore.
> Facile chiudere tutto lasciando tutte le tasse da pagare e senza pensare a garantire reddito per andare avanti, soprattutto per le partita IVA.
> ...


Per adesso prendono lo stipendio tantissimi laortori dipendenti e non soli gli statali. Sulle Piva c'e' di tutto. A volte, credimi, le persone che ti sembrano povere sono quelle che hanno le gestioni capitali e cassette di sicurezza che scoppiano, proprieta' immobiliari notevoli, molte risorse 'invisibili'.
Ci sarà un motivo se i prezzi delle case nelle citta'  o luoghi di villeggiatura hanno raggiunto prezzi stellari e si vedono in giro auto costosissime.
Io obbligherei,  oggi, alla trasparenza bancaria e patrimoniale. Prima di dare sussidi a pioggia.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Marzo 2020)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io obbligherei,  oggi, alla trasparenza bancaria e patrimoniale. Prima di dare sussidi a pioggia.


Come se fosse materialmente possibile.


----------



## ologramma (22 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Alle 22 stasera hanno già appiccato due incendi davanti ai supermercati.
> Il territorio è totalmente abbandonato a se.


pensa che il tuo presidente di regione vuole chiudere la domenica , fortuna che qui non siamo in America che la gente faceva la fila per comperare le munizioni li ti sparano senza chiederti niente


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Oggi tornando dall'ufficio ho finalmente beccato un posto di blocco. Nel deserto delle strade, militari col mitra spianato e camion.
> L'effetto fa paura.
> Probabilmente ci stiamo avvicinando a una fase molto più restrittiva. Non credo potrò più andare a lavorare.
> Un mio collega mi ha telefonato nel panico a mezzanotte, siamo stati in chat poi con altri per capire cosa fare.
> ...


Non potete lavorare da casa?


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2020)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per adesso prendono lo stipendio tantissimi laortori dipendenti e non soli gli statali. Sulle Piva c'e' di tutto. A volte, credimi, le persone che ti sembrano povere sono quelle che hanno le gestioni capitali e cassette di sicurezza che scoppiano, proprieta' immobiliari notevoli, molte risorse 'invisibili'.
> Ci sarà un motivo se i prezzi delle case nelle citta'  o luoghi di villeggiatura hanno raggiunto prezzi stellari e si vedono in giro auto costosissime.
> Io obbligherei,  oggi, alla trasparenza bancaria e patrimoniale. Prima di dare sussidi a pioggia.


A bella le proprietà immobiliari sono solo una palla al piede se non le metti a rendita...
Mia moglie insieme coi suoi fratelli ha dovuto regalare al comune una casa storica in val Seriana ,dove sono arrivati i milanesi nelle loro seconde case, all'inizio di questa crisi, infestando quei luoghi. Un'altra sempre in zona si era riusciti a venderla ; a metà marzo si doveva fare il compromesso, ma l'acquirente  abita nella prima zona rossa lombarda. Ora la vendita è saltata .
Ho una casa in una località in un'altra regione ,in zona turistica, della cosiddetta villeggiatura domestica, che per quarant'anni era ambita , e trent'anni fa si poteva affittare a valori inimmaginabili per oggi; anzi non esiste più richiesta ed è invendibile dopo la crisi importata dagli Usa del 2008.
Senza contare le manutenzioni ,solo di Imu ogni anno pago quasi tremila euro.
Se ti riferisci ad una patrimoniale sugli immobili : c'è già ,si chiama Imu appunto.
Sicuramente è concepita male rispetto ai valori effettivi ,che sono più bassi di quelli catastali ,in moltissimi casi. Un attico di lusso a Roma o a Milano, del valore di due milioni ,peraltro commerciabilissimo , magari paga settemila euro di Imu , che detto così sembrano tanti . In TV Han fatto vedere  un castello da tre milioni che pagava seimila euro! Andrebbero riviste le classificazioni catastali. Ci sono case vicino al Colosseo classificate come economiche.
Senza parlare delle paginate di immobili all'asta; ed io conosco molto bene le dinamiche di quel "mercato"...
La patrimoniale va messa sui capitali mobili,ma proprio per quello non so trovano! Stante che anche in Svizzera non vi sia più il segreto bancario da anni.
Quando abbiamo uno stato (e non dico governo,in quanto più o meno son tutti uguali) che ipocritamente nel calcolo del PIL da anni inserisce il "fatturato" stimato delle mafie, del lavoro nero, possiamo capire quali resistenze vi siano ad introdurre un sistema di controllo fiscale che non infierisca sul lavoro dipendente,sui pensionati, sul piccolo artigiano o esercente, che spesso evade ma per sopravvivere . In questo paese l'Ade stima 120/140 miliardi di evasione all'anno; molti dei quali "accerta", ma poi con la transazione non recupera se non in misura di un trentesimo.
Gli stipendi sono tassati,così le pensioni.
Oltre i 50mila euro si paga il 51  di Irpef.
Ci sono molti interventi da fare sulla tassazione, ma per carità ,se vogliamo fare ripartire il mercato immobiliare non intensifichiamo la patrimoniale sulle case, che non tutti hanno 400metri nell'isola pedonale della crocetta da vendere alla prima società di calcio per i suoi giocatori,eh!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sei a Milano.
> 
> Ma Milano non rappresenta il mondo.
> 
> ...


Non c’è niente che ti posso dire nemmeno dopo essere stata in ospedale che ti faccia ammorbidire il tono catastrofico. Mi spiace e porto la mia di esperienza per bilanciare voci come la tua. Forse serve un po’ di speranza in più è un po’ di pessimismo in meno al netto della brutta situazione che stiamo vivendo 
Abbiamo due modi diversi di affrontare la cosa e quella che si fa di xanax sono io per fortuna


----------



## Darietto (22 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Dispiace dirlo... Molti meridionali, direi il 70%, e stranieri, almeno il mio quartiere.
> Un piccolo avamposto del sud.


Penso che quella percentuale di meridionali rappresenti in generale il problema del nord degli ultimi 50, almeno. 

E poi, quando ho sentito mia madre esclamare "pure!" (che sarebbe come sentire un nazista dire mazel tov),  mi sono reso conto dell'effetto devastante della meridionalizzazione del nord, attraverso film e trasmissioni tv in genere.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Penso che quella percentuale di meridionali rappresenti in generale il problema del nord degli ultimi 50, almeno.
> 
> E poi, quando ho sentito mia madre esclamare "pure!" (che sarebbe come sentire un nazista dire mazel tov),  mi sono reso conto dell'effetto devastante della meridionalizzazione del nord, attraverso film e trasmissioni tv in genere.


La cosa devastante è la ‘Ndrangheta non “miiii” o le orecchiette, però.


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non c’è niente che ti posso dire nemmeno dopo essere stata in ospedale che ti faccia ammorbidire il tono catastrofico. Mi spiace e porto la mia di esperienza per bilanciare voci come la tua. Forse serve un po’ di speranza in più è un po’ di pessimismo in meno al netto della brutta situazione che stiamo vivendo
> Abbiamo due modi diversi di affrontare la cosa e quella che si fa di xanax sono io per fortuna


Ascolta @Nocciola.

Ho una zia che in questo periodo mi manda le preghiere. Non la sfanculo. Capisco che lei ha bisogno di credere nella mano di dio.
Ma è un suo bisogno. Anche se lei non riesce a riconoscerlo come tale e pensa che diffondendolo come speranza sollevi gli animi.
A me da sempre e di più in questo momento questo moto della speranza spaventa. In corea del sud è stata esattamente una chiesa a far partire il delirio da loro. Anche loro speravano.
Ho sempre ritenuto la speranza slegata dal senso di realtà sia un modo per sfuggire alla realtà. E sfuggire dalla realtà crea problemi al vivere nella realtà. Non solo a chi sfugge, ma a tutti. 


Vedi il delirio degli asintomatici o di chi ha sottovalutato i sintomi ed è andato in giro senza pensare al sistema sociale nelle ultime settimane. Che è lo stesso delirio di quelli che hanno preso i treni pensando di scappare al virus (minchia...scappare al virus è veramente ridicolo in termini di logica scientifica, ed è una ignoranza anche storica. Nel periodo della peste la gente ha avuto gli stessi comportamenti, diffondendo in modo incontrollato i contagi. Ignoranza scientifica e storica). 

Prova per un attimo, solo per un attimo se riesci, ad uscire dal tuo guscio personale.

C'è un mondo intorno a te, giusto?
(lo stesso mondo che ti ha fatto il mazzo per stronzate da forum che sono derivate ANCHE da tuoi errori di valutazione. Che per carità, tutti fanno. Ma poi di solito si impara anche a mettere in discussione se stessi negli errori che si compiono).

Ecco.
In quel mondo lì esistono sistemi che permettono alla gente di poter andare a farsi l'aperitivo, sputtanare soldi in shopping, andare in vacanza, stare in rete a cazzeggiare, fondamentalmente un sistema che permette alla comunità di lamentarsi per quello che non va comodamente seduta sui cuscini del suo divano davanti alla smart tv in salotto sgranocchiando noccioline.

Quel mondo lì adesso è in sofferenza.

Non qui da me.
Globalmente la situazione è complessa.

Dal punto di vista sanitario (adesso è questo che balza all'occhio), ma è in sofferenza dal punto di vista economico (ho amiche, partite iva, che non prendono lo stipendio da due mesi ad oggi e non vedono la fine del tunnel).
Molto probabilmente le fabbriche di produzione dovranno rimanere chiuse ancora.
Il turismo, dai siti ufficiali degli enti che si occupano di ricerca turistica, prevedono che per quest'anno forse per luglio si potrà parlare di turismo interno. Per quanto riguarda il turismo esterno si andrà all'autunno.
Questo significa che una buona parte di chi vive di stagione piuttosto che gli albergatori etc etc quest'anno se la vedranno nera. Ma nera eh.
Dal punto di vista sociale questo avrà impatti non indifferenti.
Solo a partire dalla solidità delle famiglie. Per non allargare non stroppo il campo di osservazione.
Voglio vedere, fatta la conta dei nonni morti e degli stipendi medi italiani, come se la sbrigheranno quelli che potevano contare sul sostegno concreto dei nonnetti.
Certo, ci guadagneremo col risparmio sulle pensioni. 

Neanche mi addentro sugli impatti che questa situazione avrà sui flussi migratori che già stavano cambiando anche a seguito dei processi di desertificazione, guerre, povertà. Sono imprevedibili.

E quei flussi impattano sul nostro sistema dal punto di vista sanitario, economico e sociale.

Io lo capisco che tu abbia paura del virus in sè.
Ne ho paura anche io.

Ma non è il virus in sè a rendere catastrofica la situazione.
Il virus è solo un detonatore di tutta una situazione preesistente.

Fra l'altro, la nostra generazione è una delle poche generazioni nella storia che ha avuto l'opportunità di vivere bene e a lungo.
Le precedenti si sono attraversate due guerre mondiali, la spagnola, la mancanza delle penicillina (è stata scoperta nel 1928 eh, mica 1000 anni fa).
E prima di quelle era pure peggio.

tutto sommato ci è andata pure bene fino ad oggi.

Adesso è il momento del dolore e dello stupore. Da decenni la morte non passeggiava per le strade come oggi.
E' caduto il mito della sicurezza che gentaglia come il berlusca ha svenduto ai poveri imbecilli che ci credevano.

Ma la morte passeggia per il mondo da ben prima che noi ci mettessimo piede.

Passato lo stupore per le colonne di camion con i morti portati via perchè una città non riesce neanche a cremarli, e io spero che quelle immagini non saranno dimenticate ma sinceramente ne dubito (e leggendoti quel poco di speranza diminuisce ulteriormente).
Passato lo stupore poi entreremo in un mondo con un sistema sanitario economicamente disintegrato.
Con un sistema produttivo che dovrà reinventarsi.
Con un sistema di scambio merci che traballerà per almeno un annetto almeno, con le conseguenze che questo ha.
Con un sistema turistico che faticherà non poco.
Disoccupati, Gente senza soldi in uno stato che a malapena riesce a reperire mascherine.
ETc etc. non sono brava a leggere tutte le pieghe delle implicazioni. Ne vedo solo una piccola parte.

E lo capisco, non si vuole guardare.

Paradossalmente il virus sta permettendo di guardare poco per volta.
E' per certi aspetti misericordioso da questo punto di vista. Tiene presente la fatica umana ad entrare nel nuovo.

Ma.
E' tuo il bisogno di stare tranquilla.

Se ti spaventano i miei toni, saltami a piè pari.
Se ti fa stare tranquilla, non leggermi.

io non ho bisogno di stare tranquilla. Sono già tranquilla.
Mi tranquillizza la realtà e mi agitano le illusioni.
Io sto bene nella realtà.
Anche quando non è quella che desidero.

Che è poi il motivo per cui non prendo lo xanax e mi attivo invece per fare cose concrete nel quotidiano.
Fottendomene del fatto che riscuotano o meno consenso.

E valutando secondo le mie conoscenze.


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

https://www.onb.it/2020/03/21/azioni-contro-il-covid-19-arriva-il-protocollo-per-lingresso-in-casa/

questo è il protocollo consigliato sul sito dell'ordine dei biologi.


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma non è il virus in sè a rendere catastrofica la situazione.
> Il virus è solo un detonatore di tutta una situazione preesistente.


Questo!


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2020)

Non si tratta di toni:è una catastrofe. Siamo a questo punto anche grazie a chi ha scambiato l'ottimismo con la superficialità.


----------



## Darietto (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> https://www.onb.it/2020/03/21/azioni-contro-il-covid-19-arriva-il-protocollo-per-lingresso-in-casa/
> 
> questo è il protocollo consigliato sul sito dell'ordine dei biologi.


Ok se si hanno in casa persone a rischio. Ma in generale queste cosidette "regole dell'igiene" ti portano nel tempo ad essere più vulnerabile anche verso virus meno "pericolosi" o verso qualunque cosa non sterilizzata.

Mi ricordo qualche anno fa quando per un periodo andò di moda l'acaro assassino. Foto come questa sotto erano usate tranquillamente per vendere prodotti anctiacaro, e molte trasmissioni tv le usavano a mo di "logo".  Gente che gettava materassi, divani, altri che addirittura si trasferivano in montagna perché "gli acari non sopravvivono in alta quota". E tante altre situazioni di panico e delirio generale.

Siamo arivati a sentirci più sicuri a vivere in una casa trasformata in fabbrica di prodotti chimici (roba che manco chernobyl), pur di eliminare ogni forma biologica dalla nostra casa escluso quella umana (e animali domestici). A proposito, vai a vedere l'incremento dei tumori nei cani degli ultimi anni.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ascolta @Nocciola.
> 
> Ho una zia che in questo periodo mi manda le preghiere. Non la sfanculo. Capisco che lei ha bisogno di credere nella mano di dio.
> Ma è un suo bisogno. Anche se lei non riesce a riconoscerlo come tale e pensa che diffondendolo come speranza sollevi gli animi.
> ...


Scusa non riesco a leggere tutto perché mischi Mile argomenti diversi 
Non parlo di speranza o di fede o di preghiera parlo di situazione vissuta e di confronto con i medici che ho avuto in questi giorni 
Non parlo di me  parlo di tanta gente come me. Vista, con cui mi sono confrontata. Gente di cui si parla poco perché si parla dei morti e degli intubati 
Che esistono ed è evidente a tutti
Sei tu che vedi solo quella realtà 
Quando parlo di speranza parlo di vedere la situazione per quella che è 
Ci sono i morti ci sono gli intubati ci sono quelli che necessitano solo di un po’ di ossigeno ci sono quelli sotto osservazione
Parliamo di tutti. Solo questo sto dicendo. E lo dico da prima della mia positività 
E son contenta che quando sono entrata in ospedale preoccupata ho trovato medici che mi hanno tranquillizzato ed esposto la situazione per come LORO la stanno vivendo. Loro non io. Non tu. Non la gente. Loro che la vivono ogni giorno da giorni e da settimane 
Io posso rispettare quello che scrivi ma ti rispetta quello che scrivo io soprattutto ora che appunto ho avuto modo di confrontarmi con dottori infermieri anestesisti ecc ecc 
Perché ti assicuro che leggendoti se uno risulta positivo corre a comprarsi la bara 
Be spero che leggendo me capisca che invece può anche non  essere così
Questo a livello di malattia sintomi precauzioni ecc ecc 
Poi a livello economico ecc ecc sono in Toto d’accordo con te sarà un’ecatombe.
Ma adesso preoccupiamoci di ridurre il panico 
Ho ricevuto mille messaggi da amici e parenti. Mi sentono al telefono e qualcuno si è messo a piangere perché mi pensava morimonda.
La colpa di chi è? Dell’informazione catastrofica che stanno danno, di tutte le notizie che circolano e della mancanza totale di circolazione di motizie positive 
La gente entra in ps e quando gli viene comunicato che potrebbe essere positiva piange, poi i medici devono fare il lavoro di rideimensiinsre la situazione 
Se questo lavoro venisse fatto dall’informszione?
Se insieme al numero degli intubati venisse ogni giorno detto quanti sono gli estubati? E sono tanti eh non sarebbe meglio 
Perché le notizie non sono mai complete
Ce lo domandiamo 
Io guardo tutto l’orticello non solo il mio 
Tu sei inchiodato al tuo pensiero
Dici sempre che sei una che si informa e sono certa che lo fsi
Be l’ho fatto anche io e mi è stato confermato in Toto che avevo una visione corretta della cosa


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2020)

Ognuno ha bisogno di qualcosa non durante una epidemia, ma sempre, e poi in una situazione di stress, come è indubbiamente questa, si accentua il proprio funzionamento. 
Io non capisco la pretesa di sapere tutto, di essere la migliore a fare le cose giuste, di avere non solo fatto le giuste analisi storiche, politiche ed economiche, ma anche di essere in grado di prevedere il futuro.


----------



## Marjanna (22 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E son contenta che quando sono entrata in ospedale preoccupata ho trovato medici che mi hanno tranquillizzato ed esposto la situazione per come LORO la stanno vivendo. Loro non io. Non tu. Non la gente. Loro che la vivono ogni giorno da giorni e da settimane
> Io posso rispettare quello che scrivi ma ti rispetta quello che scrivo io soprattutto ora che appunto ho avuto modo di confrontarmi con dottori infermieri anestesisti ecc ecc


Quello che si vede, stando a casa, quindi avendo accesso tramite tv e web alle informazioni sono parecchi video di persone che lavorano in ospedale, medici e infermieri, stanchi da infinite ore di lavoro, ci mostrano mancanza di posti letto, vecchi ospedali che verranno riaperti per metterci malati perchè quelli vigenti sono pieni di malati di covid 19, ci viene spiegato che l'ossigeno che serve per non fare morire le persone intubate nei vecchi ospedali provocherebbe il congelamento delle tubature. Il personale che lavora è rischio continuo di contagio, tutto il personale, e tanti non hanno mascherine (si parla anche di chi è nell'amministrativo, ma sempre personale che si reca giornalmente nelle zone focolario quali gli ospedali). Viene chiesto a chi è in pensione di tornare in campo, ect. tanto le notizie le sappiamo tutti, non credo serva riportarle.
Quindi non capisco bene a cosa ti riferisci tu rispetto alla tranquillità della situazione per come LORO la stanno vivendo.
Sarei curiosa di sentire anche il pensiero di @spleen che mi sembra di aver capito ha la figlia che lavora in ospedale.


----------



## Lostris (22 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quello che si vede, stando a casa, quindi avendo accesso tramite tv e web alle informazioni sono parecchi video di persone che lavorano in ospedale, medici e infermieri, stanchi da infinite ore di lavoro, ci mostrano mancanza di posti letto, vecchi ospedali che verranno riaperti per metterci malati perchè quelli vigenti sono pieni di malati di covid 19, ci viene spiegato che l'ossigeno che serve per non fare morire le persone intubate nei vecchi ospedali provocherebbe il congelamento delle tubature. Il personale che lavora è rischio continuo di contagio, tutto il personale, e tanti non hanno mascherine (si parla anche di chi è nell'amministrativo, ma sempre personale che si reca giornalmente nelle zone focolario quali gli ospedali). Viene chiesto a chi è in pensione di tornare in campo, ect. tanto le notizie le sappiamo tutti, non credo serva riportarle.
> Quindi non capisco bene a cosa ti riferisci tu rispetto alla tranquillità della situazione per come LORO la stanno vivendo.
> Sarei curiosa di sentire anche il pensiero di @spleen che mi sembra di aver capito ha la figlia che lavora in ospedale.


Marjanna quello che scrivi è tutto giusto, ma grazie al cielo la situazione non è la stessa dappertutto.
Chiaro che la pressione mediatica si concentra (e nemmeno nel modo corretto) maggiormente dove c’è il disastro. 

Seppur da me sia molto più tragica la situazione, ci sono Strutture sanitarie in allerta, ma non al collasso.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quello che si vede, stando a casa, quindi avendo accesso tramite tv e web alle informazioni sono parecchi video di persone che lavorano in ospedale, medici e infermieri, stanchi da infinite ore di lavoro, ci mostrano mancanza di posti letto, vecchi ospedali che verranno riaperti per metterci malati perchè quelli vigenti sono pieni di malati di covid 19, ci viene spiegato che l'ossigeno che serve per non fare morire le persone intubate nei vecchi ospedali provocherebbe il congelamento delle tubature. Il personale che lavora è rischio continuo di contagio, tutto il personale, e tanti non hanno mascherine (si parla anche di chi è nell'amministrativo, ma sempre personale che si reca giornalmente nelle zone focolario quali gli ospedali). Viene chiesto a chi è in pensione di tornare in campo, ect. tanto le notizie le sappiamo tutti, non credo serva riportarle.
> Quindi non capisco bene a cosa ti riferisci tu rispetto alla tranquillità della situazione per come LORO la stanno vivendo.
> Sarei curiosa di sentire anche il pensiero di @spleen che mi sembra di aver capito ha la figlia che lavora in ospedale.


Ti ho detto quello che vissuto e mi sono rotta un tantino le scatole che vengano ascoltato solo le versione catastrofiche 
Fa stare meglio? Bene ognuno sta meglio come puo
Io ho visto personale stanco sicuramente e con turni lunghi
Gentili sorridenti tranquillizzanti verso i pazienti 
Sale con 10 persone sulle brandine che parlano mangiano e cercano di passare il tempo 
Monitorate ogni 3 ore da personale che riesce a fare una battuta . Non ci sono tavolini dove mangiare . Pazienza si mangia con il vassoio sul letto 
Nei reparto c’è gente aiutata con ossigeno, ci sono intubati c’è un po’ di tutto
Ma appunto. C’è di tutto. Non c’è solo la catastrofe 
Ed è solo questo che sto cercando di dire 
Quando parlo di speranza non parlo di affidarci alla madonna ma alla realtà 
E la realtà non è che moriremo tutti 
La realtà è un’altra
Magari non leggo riviste scientifiche ma sono stata n osoedale e ho parlato con almeno 10 medici
Se facciamo i tamponi a tutti gli italiani le percentuali catastrofiche scendono perché i contagiato sono molti ma molti di più 
A detta di ogni medico 
Tanti dei ricoverati sono solo sotto osservazione senza nessun farmaco o aiuto di alcun tipo 
Stanno in ospedale 4/5 gg e poi tornano a casa 
Io risulto tra i ricoverati. Faccio numero. Ma la gente non sa che come me almeno 40 persone in quel ospedale non hanno ricevuto una goccia di ossigeno perché non ne avevano bisogno 
Io contesto da sempre questo
Che non si parla di questo
Sembra che si stia meglio a parlare di con sta male 
Quando contratavo il disinfettare o lavare a 90 gradi sembravo la superficiale 
Quando ho detto al dottore se dovevo lavare la roba che ho avuto in ospedale a 90’gradi mi ha risposto : fa prima a buttarla via allora e mi ha sorriso.
La situazione è grave, nessuno dice di no ma l’allarmismo non serve a nessuno se non ad agitare chi poi per sfiga scopre di essere positivo e si vede già morto 
Poi ognuno può ascoltare chi meglio credo
In tutta sincerità mi sento di essere utile a dire la mia


----------



## Marjanna (22 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Marjanna quello che scrivi è tutto giusto, ma grazie al cielo la situazione non è la stessa dappertutto.
> Chiaro che la pressione mediatica si concentra (e nemmeno nel modo corretto) maggiormente dove c’è il disastro.
> 
> Seppur da me sia molto più tragica la situazione, ci sono Strutture sanitarie in allerta, ma non al collasso.


Io non conosco la situazione dell'ospedale specifico. Il collasso se non ho capito male è a rischio a fronte di un picco. Ed è per questo che ci viene chiesto di stare in casa.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io non conosco la situazione dell'ospedale specifico. Il collasso se non ho capito male è a rischio a fronte di un picco. Ed è per questo che ci viene chiesto di stare in casa.


M sullo stare a casa siamo tutti d’accordo e ci mancherebbe altro 
Ho trovato assurdo anche io il mio ricovero proprio perché magari c’era bisogno per qualcuno messo peggio 
Quello che io contesto è altro e l’essere presa da sempre per la facilona di turno a dispetto di persone iper informate e attente


----------



## bluestar02 (22 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Son già saltati anche a Roma i servizi in cui ti portano la spesa a casa?


Qui Esselunga da mo


----------



## Marjanna (22 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ti ho detto quello che vissuto e mi sono rotta un tantino le scatole che vengano ascoltato solo le versione catastrofiche
> Fa stare meglio? Bene ognuno sta meglio come puo
> Io ho visto personale stanco sicuramente e con turni lunghi
> Gentili sorridenti tranquillizzanti verso i pazienti
> ...


Ma senza dubbio sei utile nel portare la tua esperienza, e sono pienamente d'accordo con il neretto.
Se guardi pagine fa ho scritto che anche la mascherina serve per evitare cantagio verso gli altri (se non qui in un altro topic), non per proteggere noi stessi. Il fatto è che se tu preso atto di questo te ne stai a casa, c'è chi prendendo atto di questo potrebbe muoversi per egoismo.
Ho letto parecchi messaggi ultimamente, di tante persone, la maggiorparte girano via fb. Ogni persona porta le sue problematiche, a gran voce, e con un sottofondo di rabbia che mi fa paura. Eppure tutti ne hanno, o perlomeno una gran parte della popolazione. Se questo sottofondo di rabbia diventa azione, son cazzi.


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Scusa non riesco a leggere tutto perché mischi Mile argomenti diversi
> Non parlo di speranza o di fede o di preghiera parlo di situazione vissuta e di confronto con i medici che ho avuto in questi giorni
> Non parlo di me  parlo di tanta gente come me. Vista, con cui mi sono confrontata. Gente di cui si parla poco perché si parla dei morti e degli intubati
> Che esistono ed è evidente a tutti
> ...


Ascolta ancora @Nocciola, prometto che scrivo proprio due righe.  

quando prima  ti ho scritto di saltarmi a piè pari ero seria.
Ma ho dato per scontato da parte tua il pensare che se non mi leggi, non sai cosa scrivo e quindi non è che poi i rispondi a casaccio.
Mi rendo conto che ho sbagliato. Mi correggo.
Se non mi leggi, non sai cosa scrivo, giusto? quindi continui a rispondermi rispondendo al tuo discorso interiore. In questo modo non stiamo discutendo io e te.

Stai discutendo da sola.

E non mi interessa. Mi piace discutere se imparo roba nuova.

Ho capito che la tua ansia riguarda i malati.
Ma. lo ribadisco, sei tu che hai paura dei numeri di morti e malati.

Se tu avessi letto, avresti visto che non ho nemmeno parlato dei malati.
Non mi interessa parlare dei malati. non sono un medico. E mi fido dei medici. Tendenzialmente. 

Io i numeri li so leggere senza piangere.
Li so collocare in termini statistici.
Sono informazioni neutre.
Che però mi servono per capire a che punto siamo. E fare previsioni.

Fino ad ora le mie previsioni sono state corrette e mi sono servite per organizzarmi in termini pratici.

Ecco perchè sono tranquilla.

Mi stai però confermando un pensiero, e di questo ti ringrazio: siccome in questa società gli ignoranti e stupidi sono parecchi e non sono neppure in grado di valutare la situazione pur avendo i dati per farlo, è davvero importante che la smettano di coccolare la popolazione e usino i pugno duro.


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ti ho detto quello che vissuto e mi sono rotta un tantino le scatole che vengano ascoltato solo le versione catastrofiche
> Fa stare meglio? Bene ognuno sta meglio come puo
> Io ho visto personale stanco sicuramente e con turni lunghi
> Gentili sorridenti tranquillizzanti verso i pazienti
> ...



E aggiungo una cosa. Che a mio parere ti sfgugge.

Quando sei paziente, sei un utente. 
C'è una distanza professionale che richiede che il medico se anche prima stava piangendo, quando viene da te ci venga col sorriso. 
E' deontologia professionale. 
Come è etica la tranquillizzazione del paziente. 
Primo perchè non sai, professionista, come reagisce la gente alla paura la gente fa  robe da matti quando ha paura. 
Secondo la paura non giova ala sistema immunitario e all'applicazione dei protocolli necessari.

Per questo ho ridacchiato quando hai scritto che sono stati tutti gentili. 
Era ovvio.

Erano i tuoi immaginari che ti fanno pensare ai medici che corrono come galline impazzite per le corsie.

Chi conosce l'ambiente medico sa che non è così.

Se corressero come galline impazzite, saremmo davvero fottuti.
E' il loro lavoro tenere la calma nell'emergenza. 

Riporti cose che forse per te non sono scontate. 

E mi scuso.
L'errore è mio che le ritengo scontate.

Ho sopravvalutato le persone. Mea culpa.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non potete lavorare da casa?


Non è un lavoro solo di immissione dati.
In parte sì, ma si va avanti poco. In ogni caso sto aspettando risposte su come organizzarmi.
Che senso avrebbe poi produrre riviste per non venderle?
Anche questo è da vedere. 
C'è anche il problema di chi fisicamente fa paghe e contributi per tutti. 
Avevamo programmato la settimana sulla base dell'ordinanza di due giorni fa, poi è arrivata quella di Fontana e dopo poche ore quella del Governo. Ma le ditte non possono chiudere così. 
Non funziona in questo modo.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ascolta ancora @Nocciola, prometto che scrivo proprio due righe.
> 
> quando prima  ti ho scritto di saltarmi a piè pari ero seria.
> Ma ho dato per scontato da parte tua il pensare che se non mi leggi, non sai cosa scrivo e quindi non è che poi i rispondi a casaccio.
> ...


non sei in grado di ascoltare versioni diverse delle tue
Mi spiace percge sei una persona intelligente
Purtroppo sei convinta di essere l’unica
A me basta che chi ha letto ha capito cosa intendo
Ti ho letto sempre totalmente e non sono scema
L’unico intervento che non ho letto per intero è l’ultimo perché se scrivo mele non sei in grado di contestare le mele e parli di zucchine. Ma sulle zucchine siamo d’accordo
È sulle mele che non lo siamo e su questo tu non entri nel merito perché non accetti opinioni diverse dalle tue anche se basate su esperienze personali e confronti anche in piena notte con medici
Ripeto spero che leggendo me la gente se si scopre positiva non si lanci dal balcone
Io leggendo te sarei stata tentata di farlo
Ma appunto se non sei in grado di confrontarti su questo può solo dispiacermene e vado avanti come vai avanti serena tu
Quando abbiamo parlato di lavare a 90 gradi e io ho detto che secondo me era assurdo mi hai preso per matta
Conferma dei medici. Hai ignorato
Un po’ di umiltà ogni tanto non fa male Nemmeno a te


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ok se si hanno in casa persone a rischio. Ma in generale queste cosidette "regole dell'igiene" ti portano nel tempo ad essere più vulnerabile anche verso virus meno "pericolosi" o verso qualunque cosa non sterilizzata.
> 
> Mi ricordo qualche anno fa quando per un periodo andò di moda l'acaro assassino. Foto come questa sotto erano usate tranquillamente per vendere prodotti anctiacaro, e molte trasmissioni tv le usavano a mo di "logo".  Gente che gettava materassi, divani, altri che addirittura si trasferivano in montagna perché "gli acari non sopravvivono in alta quota". E tante altre situazioni di panico e delirio generale.
> 
> ...



Mah...a me queste regole non cambiano la vita.

Vivo da più di 10 anni senza tv. 
Non uso praticamente detersivi o detergenti. 
Uso fondamentalmente aceto e bicarbonato per pulire. Da decenni.
Uso il minimo indispensabile di tutto. Cibo compreso. Che è uno dei motivi per cui ho superato i 40 e ho ancora un fisico giovane e tonico. 
Ho da sempre i vestiti per il fuori e vestiti per il dentro. 
(per il dentro pochi vestiti per la verità )
Per il fuori ho i vestiti per il lavoro ufficiale e per il lavoro nel bosco o nell'orto.
Quelli da bosco e da orto li lavo pochissimo. Tanto li ambio quando entro in casa. 
Quelli da lavoro li uso solo al lavoro quindi storicamente non sono mai impazzita per la lavatrice. 

In effetti sono inesperta con i prodotti di largo consumo.
tipo la candeggina.
Le prime volte che l'ho usata mi sono ritrovata col mal di testa e non capivo bene il perchè...G. mi ha fatto notare che non avevo aperto le finestre 

Non uso detergenti per pulire in terra, da anni perchè uso il vapore senza altro. 

Mangio e dormo coi gatti.
E sono cresciuta mangiando la fettina di mela a metà col cane. 

Sono una sostenitrice della presenza di batteri nelle case. 
Tanto che non mi è mai venuto in mente di buttare un materasso per gli acari...chi lo fa è semplicemente ignorante. 

Ma proprio alla base.

Come la fobia per i batteri.

Ai tempi in cui ero vegana, la B12 me la prendevo non pulendo bene del tutto la verdure del mio orto. 

Tu stai descrivendo l'ignoranza, la pigrizia delle masse che credono a mastrota che gli racconta del materasso.

e sono d'accordo con te su questo genere di persone. 

Che sono poi le stesse persone che si lamentano che hanno il culo grosso...mentre si mangiano per merendina il kinder bueno a metà mattina e si stancano a fare duecento metri a piedi.
Grazie al cazzo che hai il culo grosso.

Guarda...riflettevo.
Siamo una società che prende la macchina per andare in palestra per camminare su della plastica semovibile.
voglio dire...è un acosa tipo "ma le piante hanno bisogno dell'acqua???" (cit)


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non è un lavoro solo di immissione dati.
> In parte sì, ma si va avanti poco. In ogni caso sto aspettando risposte su come organizzarmi.
> Che senso avrebbe poi produrre riviste per non venderle?
> Anche questo è da vedere.
> ...


Ho sentito che sono quelle più vendute.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E aggiungo una cosa. Che a mio parere ti sfgugge.
> 
> Quando sei paziente, sei un utente.
> C'è una distanza professionale che richiede che il medico se anche prima stava piangendo, quando viene da te ci venga col sorriso.
> ...


Comunicherò ai medici che mi hanno raccontato un sacco di palle. Grazie non ci avevo pensato


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> non sei in grado di ascoltare versioni diverse delle tue
> Mi spiace percge sei una persona intelligente
> Purtroppo sei convinta di essere l’unica
> A me basta che chi ha letto ha capito cosa intendo
> ...



Hai ragione


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai ragione


CVD


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Comunicherò ai medici che mi hanno raccontato un sacco di palle. Grazie non ci avevo pensato



Però leggi bene. E facendo attenzione alla comprensione. 
Se vuoi riportare quello che ho scritto.

Perchè da questa risposta deduco che non hai capito un cazzo.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Però leggi bene. E facendo attenzione alla comprensione.
> Se vuoi riportare quello che ho scritto.
> 
> Perchè da questa risposta deduco che non hai capito un cazzo.


Strano avrei detto la stessa di te
Cosa impossibile perché è evidente ormai che tu scrivi solo cose esatte e sono gli altri che non sono abbastanza intelligenti da capirti
La gentilezza e la tranquillità erano una cosa
Il fatto che parlando del virus hanno confermato molto di quello che pensavo è un altro
Quindi certo che è loro dovere rassicurare e calmare ma e loro dovere dire esattamente come stanno le cose


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> CVD





Nocciola ha detto:


> Strano avrei detto la stessa di te
> Cosa impossibile perché è evidente ormai che tu scrivi solo cose esatte e sono gli altri che non sono abbastanza intelligenti da capirti
> La gentilezza e la tranquillità erano una cosa
> Il fatto che parlando del virus hanno confermato molto di quello che pensavo è un altro
> Quindi certo che è loro dovere rassicurare e calmare ma e loro dovere dire esattamente come stanno le cose


Per me il discorso si è chiuso @Nocciola.
Non ho intenzione di proseguire oltre.

Senza rancore eh.

Ma sto trovando davvero inutile, per me, discutere con te.
Non mi aggiungi nulla a ciò che conosco già.

e il mio bisogno invece è confrontarmi con chi ha maggiori conoscenze delle mie e sa contenere la sua ansia in modo autonomo.

Già devo ascoltare un sacco di gente coi tuoi stessi bisogni e sono compressa costantemente dai loro bisogni.
Se anche qui, dove mi svago, mi ritrovo a dover fare la stessa cosa, anche no, grazie.

Quindi, te lo chiedo perfavore, chiudiamola qui. ok? 

Su cose di cui ne sai più di me, mi affido volentieri.
Magari discutiamo di tradimento e cose del genere.

Non pensi sia meglio?


----------



## Martes (22 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno ha bisogno di qualcosa non durante una epidemia, ma sempre, e poi in una situazione di stress, come è indubbiamente questa, si accentua il proprio funzionamento.
> Io non capisco la pretesa di sapere tutto, di essere la migliore a fare le cose giuste, di avere non solo fatto le giuste analisi storiche, politiche ed economiche, ma anche di essere in grado di prevedere il futuro.


E di ripeterlo continuamente


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per me il discorso si è chiuso @Nocciola.
> Non ho intenzione di proseguire oltre.
> 
> Senza rancore eh.
> ...


Si anche se mi spiace che non sei in grado di affrontare chi non ti applaude o non ti da ragione
Ciao
La supponenza di saperne più di tutti è quella che ti frega
A me piace imparare dagli antri
Chiudo
Ah è quella ansiosa non sono certo io e mi sembra evidente


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si anche se mi spiace che non sei in grado di affrontare chi non ti applaude o non ti da ragione
> Ciao
> La supponenza di saperne più di tutti è quella che ti frega
> A me piace imparare dagli antri
> ...



Bene, siamo d'accordo  

Non dispiacerti.
Io non mi spiaccio per nessuno comunque 

Quindi stai tranquilla.
Va bene così.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Non si tratta di toni:è una catastrofe. Siamo a questo punto anche grazie a chi ha scambiato l'ottimismo con la superficialità.


Infatti questa discussione ormai è superata e inutile 
Siamo tutti chiusi in casa, c'è l'esercito per le strade, il Parlamento è chiuso, molti di noi non lavorano, bruciano ferie o non hanno più reddito, la vita sociale è azzerata, ognuno di noi conta almeno un morto tra i conoscenti, le frontiere sono chiuse, non si sa fino a quando.
Si parla di mesi.
Ormai il discorso paura/stiamo in casa l'hanno capito tutti. E tutti hanno capito che possono ammalarsi come Nocciola e Arci e in alcuni casi morire, in altri guarire e sicuramente tutti contagiare altri. 
Se ti beccano in giro vai nel penale, se sei in più di due 5000 euro di multa, se esci che hai il Coronavirus ti fai 12 anni.
L'ottimismo ad oltranza ha rotto.
Non ci paghi le spese condominiali o l'IMU o ci fai la spesa. È tempo di essere realisti e adulti.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho sentito che sono quelle più vendute.


Sentito dove? 
Finché la gente trova edicole aperte, i distributori consegnano certo, ma tu non immagini quanta gente ora non trova dove comprarle perché la filiera si sta interrompendo a macchia di leopardo in tutta Italia.
E tutta la filiera sta lavorando a scartamento ridotto. 
Per ovvie ragioni di disposizione e di rischio contagio, ovviamente.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io non conosco la situazione dell'ospedale specifico. Il collasso se non ho capito male è a rischio a fronte di un picco. Ed è per questo che ci viene chiesto di stare in casa.


Si ma.. Chi chiede di stare a casa dovrebbe sapere che i FRUTTI di quella richiesta si vedranno fra 15 20 giorni

E non è sano nemmeno contare i morti stasera e dire "state a casa a merde, state a casa!" come se i morti di stasera fossero collegati a chi è uscito oggi a far la spesa

In questo vedo una grossa ansia da parte del governo, ma quel che è fatto è fatto

I morti di stasera sono conseguenza di quelli che non sono stati a casa 30 giorni fa. 

Poi.. Siamo in guerra eh.. Guerra
In guerra ci sono i morti (ma va?) 

Le zone calde e di trincea

Giusto anche segnalare che si può anche uscirne vivi (90 su 100) con una visita un tampone e una pacca sulla spalla

Poi giustamente ognuno guarda ciò verso cui tende, e non c'è uno sguardo giusto e uno sbagliato 

Il collasso sanitario della Lombardia era ampiamente prevedibile da alcuni giorni 

Come oggi è ampiamente prevedibile che tra 7 giorni sarà nella. Merda la Campania o la puglia

E stare a casa! Merde! 

(Ma ormai non serve per quel che accadrà tra 7 giorni 

Serve per quel che accadrà tra 20 o 30 giorni


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti questa discussione ormai è superata e inutile
> Siamo tutti chiusi in casa, c'è l'esercito per le strade, il Parlamento è chiuso, molti di noi non lavorano, bruciano ferie o non hanno più reddito, la vita sociale è azzerata, ognuno di noi conta almeno un morto tra i conoscenti, le frontiere sono chiuse, non si sa fino a quando.
> Si parla di mesi.
> Ormai il discorso paura/stiamo in casa l'hanno capito tutti. E tutti hanno capito che possono ammalarsi come Nocciola e Arci e in alcuni casi morire, in altri guarire e sicuramente tutti contagiare altri.
> ...


Hai ragione, discussione superata.

Io non ci capisco nulla di economia. 
G. è parecchio preoccupato per le ripercussioni economiche. 
Sul lungo termine in particolare. 

Mi diceva che passato aprile-maggio, salta praticamente l'anno.

Poi, ribadisco, io non ci capisco molto di aziende e investimenti. 

Ma quando lo vedo preoccupato, conoscendolo, mi preoccupo. 
Da che lo conosco è sempre lucido in questo tipo di valutazioni. E ci prende.


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2020)

In Cina avevano già chiuso le scuole a dicembre... 
Era arrivata una informativa di 48 pagine al nostro governo in tempo utile , ma come al solito si prende tutto sottogamba.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2020)

Piuttosto parlate ora di cosa fate in casa.
Se lavorate.
Se avete soldi.
Come passate il tempo.
Se siete preoccupati per l'attività.


----------



## Lara3 (22 Marzo 2020)

Ecco Skorpio, quoto e cito questa tua frase: da riflettere ....

“I morti di stasera sono conseguenza di quelli che non sono stati a casa 30 giorni fa. “


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ecco Skorpio, quoto e cito questa tua frase: da riflettere ....
> 
> “I morti di stasera sono conseguenza di quelli che non sono stati a casa 30 giorni fa. “


30 giorni fa forse è troppo.
Direi che due settimane fa sicuramente l'emergenza era tale che chiunque era in grado di capire che poteva fungere da veicolo di trasmissione del virus.
Due settimane fa un mio collega è andato in montagna con i familiari e si è fatto una lunga coda avendo avuto la febbre pochi giorni prima. Il discorso dei portatori sani non era per niente stato preso in considerazione.
Ma ormai...


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2020)

Il comico è che arrivino 52 tra medici e infermieri da Cuba, che abbiamo sempre preso per il c*** dicendo che mangiavano gli stracci...
la situazione oggi È preoccupante sanitariamente ma di più economicamente e  le due cose sono interdipendenti.
Conte sta chiedendo all'Europa di emettere degli eurobond, ovvero dei titoli di credito emessi In modo solidale da tutti i paesi facenti parte della comunità Europea, a parità di condizioni; come si farebbe in una famiglia,dove un padre presta dei soldi ai figli,o viceversa, senza speculazioni sugli interessi.
Invece Bruxelles vuole che noi si venda il nostro debito mettendolo sul mercato con interessi molto elevati, da corrispondere a chi lo acquista. Gli interessi possono  arrivare magari al 25% da restituire insieme col capitale, come avvenne in Grecia solo alcuni anni fa dove non c'erano più soldi per i medicinali, per l'alimentazione umana , addirittura! Ma forse l'abbiamo scordato...
E questo ci affosserà ancora di più stante che già dobbiamo dare circa 80 miliardi all'anno solo di interessi sui titoli emessi nel 2012-2013, più il capitale investito agli acquirenti dei nostri bond obbligazionari.
Praticamente ci lasceranno allo sbaraglio dei mercati che per acquistare i nostri titoli vorranno il 20/ 25,% di interesse, contro lo zerovirgola che corrispondeva fino a ieri la Germania ai propri investitori.
Sono anni che noi siamo vittima di questa speculazione!  Non capiamo che questo è un cane che si morde la coda ovvero che il debito non sarà mai ripagato se non affossando il  tenore di vita dei cittadini Italiani mediante una imposizione fiscale sempre più alta? E  abbiamo messo il pareggio di bilancio in costituzione


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2020)

Mi è arrivata l'offerta da parte della compagnia di traghetti per questa estate di rimborso biglietto, monetario o con un bonus valido fino a dicembre 2021.
Mi sa che hanno già capito che quest'estate non si fa niente.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Il comico è che arrivino 52 tra medici e infermieri da Cuba, che abbiamo sempre preso per il c*** dicendo che mangiavano gli stracci...
> la situazione oggi È preoccupante sanitariamente ma di più economicamente e  le due cose sono interdipendenti.
> Conte a chiedendo all'Europa di mettere degli eurobond ovvero dei titoli di credito emessi In modo solidale da tutti i paesi facente parte della comunità Europea.
> Invece Bruxelles vuole che noi si venda il nostro debito mettendolo sul mercato con interessi molto elevati, da corrispondere a chi lo acquista. Ingresso sono arrivato fino al 25% non restituire insieme al capitale.
> ...


Se accade lo sai cosa succede a noi adesso, vero?


----------



## Lara3 (22 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> 30 giorni fa forse è troppo.
> Direi che due settimane fa sicuramente l'emergenza era tale che chiunque era in grado di capire che poteva fungere da veicolo di trasmissione del virus.
> Due settimane fa un mio collega è andato in montagna con i familiari e si è fatto una lunga coda avendo avuto la febbre pochi giorni prima. Il discorso dei portatori sani non era per niente stato preso in considerazione.
> Ma ormai...


Ho citato Skorpio, ma in effetti anche chi più recentemente ( 2 settimane fa) ha continuato a fare la vita di prima e non riconosce neanche adesso di aver fatto una cazzata... anzi , si ostina a darsi ragione....insomma, non dico più niente.



danny ha detto:


> Se accade lo sai cosa succede a noi adesso, vero?


?



stany ha detto:


> Il comico è che arrivino 52 tra medici e infermieri da Cuba, che abbiamo sempre preso per il c*** dicendo che mangiavano gli stracci...
> la situazione oggi È preoccupante sanitariamente ma di più economicamente e  le due cose sono interdipendenti.
> Conte a chiedendo all'Europa di mettere degli eurobond ovvero dei titoli di credito emessi In modo solidale da tutti i paesi facente parte della comunità Europea.
> Invece Bruxelles vuole che noi si venda il nostro debito mettendolo sul mercato con interessi molto elevati, da corrispondere a chi lo acquista. Ingresso sono arrivato fino al 25% non restituire insieme al capitale.
> ...


Ma i medici cubani sono apprezzati da tutti, si sa che sono bravissimi.


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se accade lo sai cosa succede a noi adesso, vero?


Grecia? Non credo arriveremo a quel punto; Però evidentemente smantellare la nostra manifattura e darci il colpo di grazia è nell'interesse dei tedeschi degli inglesi dei Francesi.... E forse sarebbe la soluzione ideale ,smetteremmo di combattere ad armi dispari.
Se prende piede l'introduzione dell'euro a due velocità, come sembrerebbe che possa andare bene a Bruxelles, allora noi diverremo di nuovo la Cina d'Europa e costruiremo per gli altri facendoci sfruttate un po', però con la garanzia di dare occupazione, e con richiamo di investimenti dall'estero.


----------



## Marjanna (22 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ma.. Chi chiede di stare a casa dovrebbe sapere che i FRUTTI di quella richiesta si vedranno fra 15 20 giorni
> 
> E non è sano nemmeno contare i morti stasera e dire "state a casa a merde, state a casa!" come se i morti di stasera fossero collegati a chi è uscito oggi a far la spesa
> 
> ...


Bè concordo. Si parla di un picco intorno a metà aprile. Un calcolo. Basato sul "state a casa". Se non si rispetta si sfora con i posti in terapia intensiva, e tocca lasciare morire qualcuno. Scritto un breve. Abbiamo accesso tutti alle stesse notizie.


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma i medici cubani sono apprezzati da tutti, si sa che sono bravissimi.


Certo lì c'è un medico ogni 100 abitanti; un'altra filosofia di servizio del cittadino alla comunità. Uno stato che garantisce servizi alla popolazione a partire dall'istruzione ed alla formazione di personale medico e infermieristico volto proprio alle esigenze primarie dei cittadini, nella filosofia socialista di intervenire mediante lo stato nei bisogno ella persone, embargo pluriennale a parte,che causa l'irreperibilità dei medicinali e dei generi di prima necessità .....
Noi per vent'anni invece abbiamo messo il numero chiuso a medicina


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Grecia? Non credo arriveremo a quel punto; Però evidentemente smantellare la nostra manifattura e darci il colpo di grazia è nell'interesse dei tedeschi degli inglesi dei Francesi.... E forse sarebbe la soluzione ideale ,smetteremmo di combattere ad armi dispari.
> Se prende piede l'introduzione dell'euro a due velocità, come sembrerebbe che possa andare bene a Bruxelles, allora noi diverremo di nuovo la Cina d'Europa e costruiremo per gli altri facendoci sfruttate un po', però con la garanzia di dare occupazione, e richiamo di investimenti dall'estero.


Fare paragoni con la Grecia ora è improprio.
Non so fare previsioni. Siamo ora in una situazione del tutto imprevista.


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Fare paragoni con la Grecia ora è improprio.
> Non so fare previsioni. Siamo ora in una situazione del tutto imprevista.


Certo non si può paragonare un paese di 60 milioni di abitanti con uno di 11, soprattutto anche per il livello di produzione e di tecnologia di cui dispone l'Italia, rispetto ad un paese come la Grecia.
Però ad altri livelli , l'alternativa unica è di venire sottoposti ad ulteriori strette economiche per ottenere quel rigore che così tanto piace alla Germania ed  alla troika...
E così altri tagli alla sanità alla previdenza sociale alla scuola alla ricerca, alla  università ; agli enti locali e così dovranno aumentare la tariffa sulla spazzatura sul passo carraio l'IRPEF regionale  comunale, l'Imu e via discorrendo.


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> 30 giorni fa forse è troppo.
> Direi che due settimane fa sicuramente l'emergenza era tale che chiunque era in grado di capire che poteva fungere da veicolo di trasmissione del virus.
> Due settimane fa un mio collega è andato in montagna con i familiari e si è fatto una lunga coda avendo avuto la febbre pochi giorni prima. Il discorso dei portatori sani non era per niente stato preso in considerazione.
> Ma ormai...


Non so come hai fatto    

Ma il post che hai quotato è di @Lara3 anche se risulta mio dal tuo quote 

ma come hai fatto???


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mi è arrivata l'offerta da parte della compagnia di traghetti per questa estate di rimborso biglietto, monetario o con un bonus valido fino a dicembre 2021.
> Mi sa che hanno già capito che quest'estate non si fa niente.


L'hanno capito la settimana del 3 marzo. Negli enti di progettazione turistica. 
E' da quella settimana che stanno progettando e riprogettando all'interno delle organizzazioni turistiche. 
Oltre che cercando modi e progetti per portare avanti cose. 

La prima settimana, quella del 24, invece erano ancora sconvolti che chiamavano il trentino, per esempio, per progetti condivisi e i trentini rispondevano "eh, ma state tranquilli lì in lombardia. C'è teeeempo. Ci risentiamo più in là".


----------



## Lara3 (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non so come hai fatto
> 
> Ma il post che hai quotato è di @Lara3 anche se risulta mio dal tuo quote
> 
> ma come hai fatto???


Aveva la certezza che la pensavi allo stesso modo


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco Skorpio, quoto e cito questa tua frase: da riflettere ....
> 
> “I morti di stasera sono conseguenza di quelli che non sono stati a casa 30 giorni fa. “


Ma guarda.. Ho preso la chat di WhatsApp di un gruppo di amici miei di infanzia che ci si vede una volta al mese per delle cene

28 febbraio, cena in una bettola fuori città del fratello di uno di noi, che ha aperto solo per noi

"stare a casa!" non esisteva, anzi diciamo che esisteva il contrario

Locale piccolo, una venticinquina, ogni strato sociale dal carabiniere al professionista, al ladro, tutte le forme fisiche più diverse da quello sulla sedia a rotelle a quello che va in Austria in bicicletta, tutti in una stanza a urlare ridere mangiare e fumare, senza nessuna regola (faceva pure freddo e si sono aperte le finestre) distanza di sicurezza? Ma che è? 

Metti che uno ce lo aveva addosso 

Metti che il 12 marzo mi vien la febbre e tosse

Vabbè è influenza no? Che sarà mai

Metti che non passa, il 17 vado in ospedale e mi mandano in malattie infettive. 
Tampone positivo (ahia) 
Metti che peggioro e oggi mi intubano, e tra 3/4 giorni crepo

E sai a casa stronzo!! 

Ma che cazzo.. Ma si capisce o no che questa onda che sta seppellendo mezzo nord nasce in quei giorni? O no? 

O, presi dalla disperazione e dalla frenesia si abbaia oggi a quello che va in coda al supermarket con la mascherina? 

I contagi che spuntano oggi non sono di quello che faceva la corsetta ieri, a 400 metri da ogni essere umano 

E se stasera ne son morti 1000? Che si fa? 

Aspettiamo conte su fb a mezzanotte che ci dice che siccome si fa i cattivi, da domani so chiusi pure gli alimentari? 

Essu


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Aveva la certezza che la pensavi allo stesso modo




@danny indovino, magheggia coi quote


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma guarda.. Ho preso la chat di WhatsApp di un gruppo di amici miei di infanzia che ci si vede una volta al mese per delle cene
> 
> 28 febbraio, cena in una bettola fuori città del fratello di uno di noi, che ha aperto solo per noi
> 
> ...



Io ho offeso un sacco di gente rifiutando inviti e non facendo entrare nessuno dal 24.

Ed ero tesa per me già il 24.
La chiusura delle scuola mi ha fatto suonare un campanello (chiudere le scuola dal punto di vista sanitario ha un significato ben preciso. E fra l'altro penso a tutti i nonni che si sono fatti carico dei bambini in quel periodo..un boomerang) e ho messo insieme tutta una serie di situazioni che non avevo visto, per così dire.
Ma che erano atipiche.
Ho collegato dopo.

Il 24 avevo una visita oculistica, il medico ero molto agitato.
Il 3 ne ho avuta un'altra. Ingresso contingentato uno per volta con chiamata e triage verbale (alla cazzo di cane) al'ingresso.

Me ne sono sentite su una carriolata ogni giorno dopo aver chiuso la mia casa e aver imposto ai miei di fare lo stesso con la loro. .

E che sono stronza, e che sono supponente, superba...e vabbè.


Adesso i buoi sono fuori dalla stalla.
non è che si può far molto altro che aspettare.
E lasciar che l'onda passi.

Avevi ragione che serviva essere più incisivi con l'informazione. O forse addirittura che fin dall'inizio si sarebbe dovuto usare il pugno duro e inchiodare la gente.
Ma d'altro canto, la gente non capisce neppure adesso le cause e le conseguenze, i nessi logici. E l'unico pensiero è per l'appunto il PROPRIO tampone positivo. Il PROPRIO essere o non essere intubati. .
Non lo so che alternative avessero nel concreto.
Tu ne vedi?

Mi ha fatto ridere amaramente il sindaco di non so dove, in un video che richiamava chi è sceso e ha contagiato i genitori. (quello che minaccia di mandare i carabinieri col lanciafiamme    )
Dicevo a G. che non vorrei essere al posto di chi ha contagiato per noncuranza i propri cari.
Lui mi ha risposto che è un pensiero inutile il mio.
Chi ha contagiato a quel modo non ha capito allora e non capirà ora.
Anzi.

Ci ho pensato su. Ha ragione.


----------



## bluestar02 (22 Marzo 2020)

Oggi abbiamo fatto una montagna di panckackes e guarniti con litri di Maple Syrup. Cucinando si dimentica un attimo la situazione tragica.


----------



## Lara3 (22 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma guarda.. Ho preso la chat di WhatsApp di un gruppo di amici miei di infanzia che ci si vede una volta al mese per delle cene
> 
> 28 febbraio, cena in una bettola fuori città del fratello di uno di noi, che ha aperto solo per noi
> 
> ...


Guarda che quando si decide di chiudere le scuole, non serve essere un genio per capire che non si può più fare vita mondana, aperitivi, uscite con amici.


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Oggi abbiamo fatto una montagna di panckackes e guarniti con litri di Maple Syrup. Cucinando si dimentica un attimo la situazione tragica.


Se non morirai per il vairus sarà per il diabete


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2020)

GRANDE È LA CONFUSIONE SOTTO IL CIELO, LA SITUAZIONE È ECCELLENTE.
Mao Tse Tung




			https://torinonews24.it/news/a-torino-esplode-la-caccia-alluntore-persone-insultate-e-bersagliate-mentre-camminano-questo-e-il-virus-della-rabbia/


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2020)

Comunque a una cosa serve questo virus a capire quanta gente stupida e cattiva c’è al mondo 
E anche il forum fa parte del mondo 
Vado a giocare con il gatto 
Ciao


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2020)

Solo i komunisti ci aiutano (Putin era un colonnello del kgb)









						Mosca, pronti 9 aerei di aiuti per l'Italia, sono in partenza con medici e attrezzature
					

Le forze aerospaziali russe hanno completato la formazione del contingente necessario per trasportare in Italia otto brigate mobili di medici militari, veicoli speciali per la disinfezione e altre attrezzature mediche, così come annunciato dal presidente russo Vladimir Putin al premier Giuseppe...




					www.rainews.it


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Guarda che quando si decide di chiudere le scuole, non serve essere un genio per capire che non si può più fare vita mondana, aperitivi, uscite con amici.


Già 
Però serve un genio per sapere il 28 febbraio, quel che deciderà di fare il governo il 4 marzo.


----------



## spleen (22 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Condivido.
> Ma prima di tutto la globalizzazione non riguarda tutti e coloro che ne sono coinvolti (vittime o no) lo sono attraverso la persuasione e la necessità, non attraverso imposizione.
> Vedi il caso del formaggio con i vermi, proibito, ma ricercato clandestinamente o le droghe o l’uso e abuso di alcol. Penso che non si possa pensare di imporre a tutti un comportamento, neanche in un paesino, figuriamoci nel mondo. E accettare modalità di controllo per gli altri, che poi diventano per tutti è un errore che è già stato commesso.


La globalizzazione riguarda tutti invece anche se a vari livelli.
Nondimeno gli abusi di alcool droga o la proibizione di certi cibi sono un dato di fatto, sono già delle imposizioni dettate dalla legge.
Inoltre spero non ti sfugga che chi si droga o si ubriaca rischia perlopiù in proprio, non di appestare 7 miliardi di persone.


----------



## ologramma (22 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Certo non si può paragonare un paese di 60 milioni di abitanti con uno di 11, soprattutto anche per il livello di produzione e di tecnologia di cui dispone l'Italia, rispetto ad un paese come la Grecia.
> Però ad altri livelli , l'alternativa unica è di venire sottoposti ad ulteriori strette economiche per ottenere quel rigore che così tanto piace alla Germania ed  alla troika...
> E così altri tagli alla sanità alla previdenza sociale alla scuola alla ricerca, alla  università ; agli enti locali e così dovranno aumentare la tariffa sulla spazzatura sul passo carraio l'IRPEF regionale  comunale, l'Imu e via discorrendo.


se dici così diamo in mano il paese al cazzaro verde (non parola mia) così oltre alla troika ci ritroviamo lo spread alle stelle come prima , ti do ragione solo che aumenteranno tutte le tariffe così sono contenti i crucchi  perchè ci invidiano la nostra ricchezza  cioè siamo proprietari di casa , poi che la media sia quella che dicono mi fa sorridere perchè mi piace ricordare la media che faceva trilussa .


> _La Statistica
> Sai ched’è la statistica? È ’na cosa
> che serve pe’ fa’ un conto in generale
> de la gente che nasce, che sta male,
> ...


meditate gente  c'è chi non ha casa e chi ne possiede molte ma la percentuale rimane alta


----------



## spleen (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vero.
> 
> E tu ci speri?
> 
> ...


Sai come si dice: La speranza è l'ultima a morire.
Ma la mia speranza non riguarda strettamente il comportamento umano, riguarda la natura che ci mette in continuazione davanti a cose inattese, non sempre negative.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io ho offeso un sacco di gente rifiutando inviti e non facendo entrare nessuno dal 24.
> 
> Ed ero tesa per me già il 24.
> La chiusura delle scuola mi ha fatto suonare un campanello (chiudere le scuola dal punto di vista sanitario ha un significato ben preciso. E fra l'altro penso a tutti i nonni che si sono fatti carico dei bambini in quel periodo..un boomerang) e ho messo insieme tutta una serie di situazioni che non avevo visto, per così dire.
> ...


Oggi sai.. Ormai c'è da fare nel presente, inutile pensare adesso. 

Io nel presente cerco di fare quel che afferro, a un metro ci sto anche dai miei familiari, per dire, da quando è uscita la norma

Ho messo a disposizione il mio appartamento per medici o infermieri su portale specializzato, se fosse necessario, poiché a questo punto me la vorrei anche andare a passare in campagna questa situazione. 

A stasera è consentito (da martedì a giovedì ti puoi muovere nelle tue proprietà) , domani non si sa. 

Di più io non SO fare, nel senso che non sono proprio capace io. 

Posso dire che però sono assolutamente ottimista per  futuro, questa situazione apre crêpe anche sul modo di essere Europa, e unisce in qualche maniera verso un comune benessere e collaborazione 

Può (dico può) essere una grande occasione

Che non vuol dire che non ci saranno morti o miseria, eh? 

Ma qui siamo colpiti tutti, e questo è il differenziale, in qualche modo tutti sulla stessa barca 

E tanto va detto che con gli equilibri preesistenti si era in una stagnazione a livello di sistema Paese, e sistema Europa, in cui non se ne usciva

Quindi può (e ripeto può) essere Questo crisi un avamposto per un mondo molto più interessante 

Io però, nelle difficoltà, sono ottimista per natura, e non faccio testo


----------



## Martes (22 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> https://torinonews24.it/news/a-torino-esplode-la-caccia-alluntore-persone-insultate-e-bersagliate-mentre-camminano-questo-e-il-virus-della-rabbia/


Non riesco ad aprire il link ma so che a Torino gente che camminava per strada per recarsi al lavoro è stata insultata dai balconi e, credo, pure presa a gavettoni. 
Rabbia e stupidità molto spesso coincidono


----------



## ologramma (22 Marzo 2020)

ipaziè, la vitamina b12  si prende molto da integratori e anche da carni quindi non credo a quello che dici perchè mio figlio che ha la tua o quasi stessa età non la fissava da ragazzo, quindi oltre agli integratori dovevamo sempre dargli tanta   carne sai quante bistecche gli abbiamo dato?
Aveva una brutta anemia non fissava la B12
Se tu sei vegana  e non ne hai bisogno che ti devo dire beata tu  che dici di avere una linea da fare invidia, un consiglio ogni tanto fai le analisi così ti controlli


----------



## spleen (22 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quello che si vede, stando a casa, quindi avendo accesso tramite tv e web alle informazioni sono parecchi video di persone che lavorano in ospedale, medici e infermieri, stanchi da infinite ore di lavoro, ci mostrano mancanza di posti letto, vecchi ospedali che verranno riaperti per metterci malati perchè quelli vigenti sono pieni di malati di covid 19, ci viene spiegato che l'ossigeno che serve per non fare morire le persone intubate nei vecchi ospedali provocherebbe il congelamento delle tubature. Il personale che lavora è rischio continuo di contagio, tutto il personale, e tanti non hanno mascherine (si parla anche di chi è nell'amministrativo, ma sempre personale che si reca giornalmente nelle zone focolario quali gli ospedali). Viene chiesto a chi è in pensione di tornare in campo, ect. tanto le notizie le sappiamo tutti, non credo serva riportarle.
> Quindi non capisco bene a cosa ti riferisci tu rispetto alla tranquillità della situazione per come LORO la stanno vivendo.
> Sarei curiosa di sentire anche il pensiero di @spleen che mi sembra di aver capito ha la figlia che lavora in ospedale.


Ciao Marjanna. Si, mia figlia lavora in ospedale del mio paese, da circa due mesi. Diciamo che per il momento non è in prima linea, perchè è in un reparto di malati a lunga degenza ma rientra comunque sfinita dai turni perchè in questo momento tutta l'area si sta preparando e atrezzando in vista della emergenza che ormai prevedono arrivi tra poco. Non entro nel dettaglio delle cose che stanno facendo ma in soldoni stanno mandando a casa tutti quelli che possono per liberare spazio e stanno revisionando turni, procedure e compiti. Visto che le visite parenti sono state cassate stanno addestrando tutto il personale non specificamente preparato a sostituire quelli che poi staranno in prima linea.
Quando parliamo con lei di queste cose la vedo serena e preoccupata allo stesso tempo, adesso è l'anello debole della famiglia e anche una possibile porta per l'ingresso del virus a casa, dal momento che io da domani cercherò di organizzarmi per lavorare a casa ed il resto della famiglia è fermo in ferie.
La cosa che più mi ha colpito è questa sua affermazione: Nelmio reparto sono tutti debilitati, deboli, se entra il virus fa una strage.
E io che la conosco bene so che non lo dice così per dire.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao Marjanna. Si, mia figlia lavora in ospedale del mio paese, da circa due mesi. Diciamo che per il momento non è in prima linea, perchè è in un reparto di malati a lunga degenza ma rientra comunque sfinita dai turni perchè in questo momento tutta l'area si sta preparando e atrezzando in vista della emergenza che ormai prevedono arrivi tra poco. Non entro nel dettaglio delle cose che stanno facendo ma in soldoni stanno mandando a casa tutti quelli che possono per liberare spazio e stanno revisionando turni, procedure e compiti. Visto che le visite parenti sono state cassate stanno addestrando tutto il personale non specificamente preparato a sostituire quelli che poi staranno in prima linea.
> Quando parliamo con lei di queste cose la vedo serena e preoccupata allo stesso tempo, adesso è l'anello debole della famiglia e anche una possibile porta per l'ingresso del virus a casa, dal momento che io da domani cercherò di organizzarmi per lavorare a casa ed il resto della famiglia è fermo in ferie.
> La cosa che più mi ha colpito è questa sua affermazione: Nelmio reparto sono tutti debilitati, deboli, se entra il virus fa una strage.
> E io che la conosco bene so che non lo dice così per dire.


Sicuramente in un reparto di depilitati purtrpppo farà una strage si
Esattamente come nelle case di riposo


----------



## spleen (22 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sicuramente in un reparto di depilitati purtrpppo farà una strage si
> Esattamente come nelle case di riposo


E' una evenienza concreta purtroppo.  In un ospedale qui vicino, geriatria è stata messa in quarantena, cioè c'era gente che è entrata per il turno di servizio e manca da casa da settimane, con tanto di parente che gli porta la biancheria dietro la porta.


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> se dici così diamo in mano il paese al cazzaro verde (non parola mia) così oltre alla troika ci ritroviamo lo spread alle stelle come prima , ti do ragione solo che aumenteranno tutte le tariffe così sono contenti i crucchi  perchè ci invidiano la nostra ricchezza  cioè siamo proprietari di casa , poi che la media sia quella che dicono mi fa sorridere perchè mi piace ricordare la media che faceva trilussa .
> 
> meditate gente  c'è chi non ha casa e chi ne possiede molte ma la percentuale rimane alta


Appunto bisogna evitare che la troika intervenga, e col peso che potremmo avere minacciare italexit ,che sarebbe la fine dell'eurozona, obbligare gli euroburocrati ad emettere obbligazioni non soggette al mercato ed
agli speculatori, che in quel contesto si ,  vedremmo  lo spread aumentare fino a 500 e passa e ad impiccarsi per garantire alti interessi.
È vero 75% degli italiani sono proprietari di casa! O meglio forse la metà di quella percentuale....in quanto tutti quelli che hanno un mutuo sono sotto ipoteca bancaria; possiamo dire quindi che le banche sono quasi per la metà proprietarie delle case degli italiani.


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sicuramente in un reparto di depilitati purtrpppo farà una strage si
> Esattamente come nelle case di riposo


Avevo letto un reparto di depilati


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Sai come si dice: La speranza è l'ultima a morire.
> Ma la mia speranza non riguarda strettamente il comportamento umano, riguarda la natura che ci mette in continuazione davanti a cose inattese, non sempre negative.


Se ci spostiamo su Natura, e quindi usciamo dalla specificità umana e consideriamo i sapiens nella loro posizione rispetto al tutto, sono d'accordo con te. 

Chernobyl ne è un esempio splendido


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> La globalizzazione riguarda tutti invece anche se a vari livelli.
> Nondimeno gli abusi di alcool droga o la proibizione di certi cibi sono un dato di fatto, sono già delle imposizioni dettate dalla legge.
> Inoltre spero non ti sfugga che chi si droga o si ubriaca rischia perlopiù in proprio, non di appestare 7 miliardi di persone.


Accidenti se esco impesto 7miliardi. Mi viene la sindrome di onnipotente.


----------



## spleen (22 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Accidenti se esco impesto 7miliardi*. Mi viene la sindrome di onnipotente.


Tu non so, quello che si è beccato il virus per primo si. Notizie di questi giorni eh.


----------



## spleen (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se ci spostiamo su Natura, e quindi usciamo dalla specificità umana e consideriamo i sapiens nella loro posizione rispetto al tutto, sono d'accordo con te.
> 
> Chernobyl ne è un esempio splendido


E' quella la scelta e la sfida. Se vogliamo essere solo un ingranaggio, neanche tanto grande, della natura o se provare attraverso quello che siamo e sappiamo a diventare appena appena qualcosa di più.


----------



## Lara3 (22 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Già
> Però serve un genio per sapere il 28 febbraio, quel che deciderà di fare il governo il 4 marzo.


Mi riferivo a quelli che continuavano la vita di prima DOPO la chiusura delle scuole. Poi qualcuno di lungimirante l’ha capito anche prima. Non è il caso della Meloni che diceva ai turisti stranieri di venire in Italia in quanto sicuro, mi sembra il 29 febbraio. Visto l’incertezza della situazione, al 29 febbraio ( 29 decessi, 105 persone in terapia intensiva e più di mille positivi) una persona prudente evita di fare dichiarazioni del genere.


----------



## perplesso (22 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Appunto bisogna evitare che la troika intervenga, e col peso che potremmo avere minacciare italexit ,che sarebbe la fine dell'eurozona, obbligare gli euroburocrati ad emettere obbligazioni non soggette al mercato ed
> agli speculatori, che in quel contesto si ,  vedremmo  lo spread aumentare fino a 500 e passa e ad impiccarsi per garantire alti interessi.
> È vero 75% degli italiani sono proprietari di casa! O meglio forse la metà di quella percentuale....in quanto tutti quelli che hanno un mutuo sono sotto ipoteca bancaria; possiamo dire quindi che le banche sono quasi per la metà proprietarie delle case degli italiani.


ti rendi conto vero che l'UE non riesce a parlare di altro che di finanza e conti, pure in pieno dramma sanitario?


----------



## ologramma (22 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti rendi conto vero che l'UE non riesce a parlare di altro che di finanza e conti, pure in pieno dramma sanitario?


aspettiamo  che tra un po il virus arriva anche da loro poi voglio vedere


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2020)

La protezione civile ha appena dichiarato che per la prima volta i dati sono in calo


----------



## spleen (22 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La protezione civile ha appena dichiarato che per la prima volta i dati sono in calo


Speriamo sia l' effetto dello stare tappati in casa e non un dato isolato.


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oggi sai.. Ormai c'è da fare nel presente, inutile pensare adesso.
> 
> Io nel presente cerco di fare quel che afferro, a un metro ci sto anche dai miei familiari, per dire, da quando è uscita la norma
> 
> ...



Ognuno fa quel che può.
Dal non fare niente e rimanere a casa, come alcuni meme, non capita tutti i giorni di salvare il mondo rimanendo a casa in pigiama  all'essere in prima linea nelle corsie degli ospedali, con tutto quello che c'è in mezzo.

Una delle occasioni che offre questa situazione, per chi lo vuol fare, è riscoprire specificità che nella quotidianità si lasciavano indietro.

E sicuramente è un buon momento per relativizzare un sacco di cose. 
Dal punto di vista relazionale, dal punto di vista personale. Oltre ad essere aumentato il tempo per pensare e stare con sè. 

A sto giro, io mi sono giocata quel poco di stima che avevo per l'umanità. 
Ma sto scoprendo persone magnifiche e ritagliandomi spazi per stare con loro. (virtualmente s'intende)
Quindi non ho molta fiducia nel fatto che siccome siamo tutti nella stessa barca allora ci si rende conto di essere tutti colpiti con quello che dovrebbe conseguire da questa percezione. 
Io sono piuttosto propensa a pensare che aumenteranno le differenze invece. Che chi può speculare si farà, come si dice da me, il cò d'or e affosserà dove può.

Non ho fiducia nel fatto che si cancellerà una tendenza che è in atto da decenni ormai. 

Felice di essere smentita dai fatti quando sarà il momento 

A me piacciono le crisi, mi attivo.
La quotidianità mi rende apatica e mi intristisce. 

Come ti ho già scritto mi piacciono le emozioni delle crisi.
La paura, il dolore, la gioia, le risate. 
Il combattere. 

E per quel che si sa della storia, in un modo o nell'altro quel che viene dopo la crisi è rinascita. 
Vedremo.

Di sicuro questo è un momento epocale. 

E mi fa ridere un sacco pensare a quando sui libri di storia o nelle ricerche quelli del futuro troveranno le immagini di puffiamo il virus o i balletti del "virus ti ho fottuto". 

chissà che facce


----------



## oriente70 (22 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Oggi abbiamo fatto una montagna di panckackes e guarniti con litri di Maple Syrup. Cucinando si dimentica un attimo la situazione tragica.


Poi ingrassi


----------



## perplesso (22 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Speriamo sia l' effetto dello stare tappati in casa e non un dato isolato.


può essere un inizio, diciamo che ci vogliono 3 giorni così per poter cominciare ad essere più ottimisti.

vediamo come va


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> ipaziè, la vitamina b12  si prende molto da integratori e anche da carni quindi non credo a quello che dici perchè mio figlio che ha la tua o quasi stessa età non la fissava da ragazzo, quindi oltre agli integratori dovevamo sempre dargli tanta   carne sai quante bistecche gli abbiamo dato?
> Aveva una brutta anemia non fissava la B12
> Se tu sei vegana  e non ne hai bisogno che ti devo dire beata tu  che dici di avere una linea da fare invidia, un consiglio ogni tanto fai le analisi così ti controlli



Grazie del pensiero @ologramma 

Non sono più vegana.
Allora facevo le analisi regolarmente, anche perchè per quanto ci possa capire non avevo le competenze di un nutrizionista e quindi non sapevo e non so cogliere le implicazioni dei legami fra nutrienti.
Mettevo in croce un amico nutrizionista, che per mia fortuna era paziente e mi spiegava e rispiegava le cose.
E probabilmente lo facevo rotolare dal ridere, sono molto rigida quando decido un protocollo, quindi si divertiva un sacco a farmi le trappole e tastarmi il polso sulle rigidità. 

Mangio ancora poca carne, non mi piace. E quella che mangio non riesco a strapparla dall'osso, mangio la carne che fa finta di non essere carne, tipo gli hamburger. G. fa un ragù strepitoso e me lo mangio a quattro palmenti.

Adesso sono un po' più onnivora.

In palestra una cena in cui per prendermi in giro mi avevano preparato un piatto di erba sul tavolo  ( e quasi ero scoppiata a piangere quando mi avevano poi dato tutte verdure, in quantità allucinante...avevano paura che non reggessi gli allenamenti e mi controllavano a vista)
Sempre stata in formissima!!

Tuo figlio adesso fissa la b12?
E' una vitamina maledetta se manca!


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> E' quella la scelta e la sfida. Se vogliamo essere solo un ingranaggio, neanche tanto grande, della natura o se provare attraverso quello che siamo e sappiamo a diventare appena appena qualcosa di più.


Serve la valigia leggera @spleen. 
Vero? 

In altri luoghi stiamo parlando esattamente di questo. 
La valigia leggera. 
Certo, per farlo serve non cercare aggiustamenti e guardar dritto.
non aver paura di aver paura. 

Penso che sia qualcosa di individuale, quello che dici.
Penso che la rete sia una grossa risorsa per far trovare gli individui che si somigliano.


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> non aver paura di aver paura.


[...]
_Non avere paura di niente. La paura genera nuova paura. Ti blocca. Devi credere fermamente di essere stato prescelto a restare vivo._
[...]

Nedžad Maksumić, "Indicazioni stradali sparse per terra"


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> [...]
> _Non avere paura di niente. La paura genera nuova paura. Ti blocca. Devi credere fermamente di essere stato prescelto a restare vivo._
> [...]
> 
> Nedžad Maksumić, "Indicazioni stradali sparse per terra"


Bello.  

Non avere paura di niente però non significa ignorare o sottovalutare. Cercare la via per svicolare l'emozione. 

significa guardare in faccia la paura e saperla riconoscere, raccogliere informazioni il più precise possibili anche se fa paura raccoglierle e stabilire nuovi protocolli.
Combattere.

Onorare il Dono della Vita.


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> i sapiens nella loro posizione rispetto al tutto


Tu vuoi tenermi qui per le prossime 18 ore, nevvero?


----------



## spleen (22 Marzo 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> [...]
> _Non avere paura di niente. La paura genera nuova paura. Ti blocca. Devi credere fermamente di essere stato prescelto a restare vivo._
> [...]
> 
> Nedžad Maksumić, "Indicazioni stradali sparse per terra"


Ciao!!!


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tu vuoi tenermi qui per le prossime 18 ore, nevvero?


Yeppa!!!

Ti aspettavo sui sapiens!!!


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao!!!


Ciao a te! 
Sono appena atterrato qui e sto guardandomi attorno per capire di che si parla e si chiacchiera. In realtà questo argomento starei cercando di evitarlo, però Ipazia mi lancia incipit...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> [...]
> _Non avere paura di niente. La paura genera nuova paura. Ti blocca. Devi credere fermamente di essere stato prescelto a restare vivo._
> [...]
> 
> Nedžad Maksumić, "Indicazioni stradali sparse per terra"


Bella e vera 
Per questo mi sono incazzata in questi guorni
Alimentare la paura non aiuta nessuno


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi riferivo a quelli che continuavano la vita di prima DOPO la chiusura delle scuole. Poi qualcuno di lungimirante l’ha capito anche prima. Non è il caso della Meloni che diceva ai turisti stranieri di venire in Italia in quanto sicuro, mi sembra il 29 febbraio. Visto l’incertezza della situazione, al 29 febbraio ( 29 decessi, 105 persone in terapia intensiva e più di mille positivi) una persona prudente evita di fare dichiarazioni del genere.


Sulla. Meloni non so che dirti.. 

Io posso dirti che se per vivere in un paese devo essere indovino oppure chiaroveggente, io metterei a frutto quelle qualità e adesso ti scriverei dal mio super yacht davanti la costa Smeralda 

In 2 parole, io dallo stato mi sento nel diritto di essere informato

Per cui se chiudi le scuole ma i bar li lasci aperti (a stronzo, ma vai al bar che l'economia deve girare) io al bar ci posso andare 

Se poi il messaggio corretto era "a cojone lo dovevi capire no che al bar non ci si va" ne prendo atto

Vuol dire che la forma di informazione è Come e quella di certe fie che ti dicono una cosa e ne devi capire un'altra (a cojone) 

E, premesso che io non bevo aperitivi al bar, ritorno a bomba sulla Comunicazione


----------



## spleen (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Serve la valigia leggera @spleen.
> Vero?
> 
> In altri luoghi stiamo parlando esattamente di questo.
> ...


La paura, già.
Sai quale è la mia più grande? Mica di andarmene da questa valle di lacrime, nemmeno di andarmene da solo.
La mia paura più grande è di non poter fare e vedere le cose che ho in mente.
Non che siano grandi cose. 
Ma in definitiva sono tutto quello che ho.
E te lo dice un paziente costruttore, quale credo con molta immodestia di essere.


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Bella e vera
> Per questo mi sono incazzata in questi guorni
> Alimentare la paura non aiuta nessuno


Ci sono due soluzioni, alla paura: conoscenza e superstizione. Non necessariamente una funziona meglio dell'altra. Poi, se l'obiettivo è mantenere una discreta qualità della vita, a spanne sceglierei la prima soluzione.


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2020)

Forse è  stato individuato chi ha diffuso il virus in Italia*.
*


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ci sono due soluzioni, alla paura: conoscenza e superstizione. Non necessariamente una funziona meglio dell'altra. Poi, se l'obiettivo è mantenere una discreta qualità della vita, a spanne sceglierei la prima soluzione.


Non sino mai stata superstiziosa quindi opto per la conoscenza è appunto la giusta informazione che porta a una consapevolezza corretta e non al panico
Che è appunto quello che ti viene spiegato con calma in ospedale dai medici 
Non sono un genio ma aver avuto conferme del mio pensiero ammetto che mi ha dato soddisfazione


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> La paura, già.
> Sai quale è la mia più grande? Mica di andarmene da questa valle di lacrime, nemmeno di andarmene da solo.
> La mia paura più grande è di non poter fare e vedere le cose che ho in mente.
> Non che siano grandi cose.
> ...


Già.

sono in un momento personale, lo sai, di svolta.
E di pacificazione.
E di compresenza di tutta una serie di emozioni che prima, fino a prima di G. scindevo nettamente.
Rabbia e cattiveria da una parte, simpatia e accoglienza dall'altro. 
Lo ero prima del corona.
Lo sono ancora di più adesso.
In altri luoghi, ragionavamo su quanto a volte si è comprensivi con gli altri non tanto per comprensione autentica, quanto più per la paura di non essere compresi. E di come questo sia una gabbia. Tolleranti con gli errori altrui chiedendo tolleranza per i propri nella tolleranza che si da agli altri.
E sono giri per evitare di prendersi la responsabilità di chi si è. In fondo. Paura di essere. Nel bene e nel male. Sfidandosi. 

Io ho sempre costruito e distrutto. Abbattendo i ponti dietro di me. Bruciandoli.
Stavo provando a fare diversamente. Sto provando a fare diversamente.

Faticosamente.
Ed è bello.

G. è bello.
Abbiamo appena iniziato a convivere, e mi saluta con "buon giorno di pandemia"  
Fa anche ridere...decidiamo di convivere...e scoppia una cazzo di pandemia. Minchia


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti rendi conto vero che l'UE non riesce a parlare di altro che di finanza e conti, pure in pieno dramma sanitario?


Manco le mascherine ci hanno dato per aiutarci ; in  Polonia le abbiamo pagate e le hanno bloccate
Molti sostengono che Christine lagarde La Ursula ed altri burocrati non siano adeguati; ma io la penso esattamente come Fusaro che sostiene che sono altro che adeguati :   sono adeguati al compito che hanno da portare avanti; e cioè difendere e perseguire interessi di nazioni e di lobbies economico-finanziaria che stanno nell'ombra. Appena dici così ti danno del complottista.
Ma basta vedere all' OmS quasi tutti gli alti dirigenti sono ex dipendenti di case farmaceutiche.


----------



## Vera (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> G. è bello.
> Abbiamo appena iniziato a convivere, e mi saluta con "buon giorno di pandemia"
> Fa anche ridere...decidiamo di convivere...e scoppia una cazzo di pandemia. Minchia


È una grande prova di sopravvivenza anche questa


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Speriamo sia l' effetto dello stare tappati in casa e non un dato isolato.


Se Wuhan non è un sogno l'effetto dovrà per forza esserci. 

Anche se non sarà così netto come Wuhan 

Ci vuole pazienza..

E esser consci che da qualche parte l'acqua salirà sopra la gola, come già sta salendo, e si deve bere.

Ormai quello che è fatto è fatto, e questa impennata in certe zone era inevitabile


----------



## ologramma (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie del pensiero @ologramma
> 
> Non sono più vegana.
> Allora facevo le analisi regolarmente, anche perchè per quanto ci possa capire non avevo le competenze di un nutrizionista e quindi non sapevo e non so cogliere le implicazioni dei legami fra nutrienti.
> ...


con lo sviluppo non gli occorre più mangia sempre carne  e poca verdura  , anche  poca frutta , da quando è uscito di casa , mia moglie si arrabbia   , al  piccolino che è nato sapendo che è così gliela comperiamo noi , ora con sto cornavirus ci siamo raccomandati  ,stiamo in casa abbiamo io superato da poco i settanta e la mia signora è vicino quindi precauzioni non li vediamo solo con video chiamata fatta poco fa.e anche l'altro.
Sapevo degli allenamenti me lo hai scritto come pure ti ho sempre detto che sei una scrittrice nata , di un argomento scrivi molto chissà prima o poi scriverai un libro .


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> È una grande prova di sopravvivenza anche questa



Beh, possiamo dire che abbiamo iniziato col botto   
L'anno scorso è stato un delirio che ero tutta rotta e mi cambiava pure gli assorbenti. 
Sono un po' guarita e parte 'na pandemia.

Sì, lo è @Vera.
Fra l'altro, aver dovuto rallentare i ritmi e stare di più insieme, è bello.


----------



## ologramma (22 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se Wuhan non è un sogno l'effetto dovrà per forza esserci.
> 
> Anche se non sarà così netto come Wuhan
> 
> ...


solo che anche da noi sono arrivati i primi sintomi dovuti  a chissa chi?


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La protezione civile ha appena dichiarato che per la prima volta i dati sono in calo


Il 50% in meno di incremento di positivi in Lombardia.. Rispetto a ieri.

Ci vuole pazienza. E fiducia

E stai a casa!


----------



## ologramma (22 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Manco le mascherine ci hanno dato per aiutarci ; in  Polonia le abbiamo pagate e le hanno bloccate
> Molti sostengono che Christine lagarde La Ursula ed altri burocrati non siano adeguati; ma io la penso esattamente come Fusaro che sostiene che sono altro che adeguati :   sono adeguati al compito che hanno da portare avanti; e cioè difendere e perseguire interessi di nazioni e di lobbies economico-finanziaria che stanno nell'ombra. Appena dici così ti danno del complottista.
> Ma basta vedere all' OmS quasi tutti gli alti dirigenti sono ex dipendenti di case farmaceutiche.


Ho sbagliato non scrivendo niente.
Hai ragione delle case farmaceutiche , si compravano i dottori con la scusa di convegni   ti ricordi la polemica dei costi all'estero del latte   che si dava ai neonati?
Costo irrisorio (per dire) all'estero e da noi 4 0 5 volte tanto con la vita che da noi costa di più da loro , ipocriti


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> con lo sviluppo non gli occorre più mangia sempre carne  e poca verdura  , anche  poca frutta , da quando è uscito di casa , mia moglie si arrabbia   , al  piccolino che è nato sapendo che è così gliela comperiamo noi , ora con sto cornavirus ci siamo raccomandati  ,stiamo in casa abbiamo io superato da poco i settanta e la mia signora è vicino quindi precauzioni non li vediamo solo con video chiamata fatta poco fa.e anche l'altro.
> Sapevo degli allenamenti me lo hai scritto come pure ti ho sempre detto che sei una scrittrice nata , di un argomento scrivi molto chissà prima o poi scriverai un libro .


Bravi!! Continuate a stare in casa mi raccomando @ologramma. 
Proteggetevi. 
Tu e la tua signora 

Vedrai che tutta questa situazione ci farà imparare anche ad aver maggior cura dell'alimentazione. E anche tuo figlio e la sua signora si alleneranno. 
quando ero vegana ero esagerata, poi ho mollato di botto. Adesso, stando in casa, sto mangiando molto meglio.
E facendo attenzione a variare più spesso. Cosa che nella fretta non facevo benissimo. 

Me lo stanno dicendo in parecchi olo, del libro.
Forse lo farò. 
tutta questa situazione mi sta facendo tornare la voglia di scrivere senza filtri.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> solo che anche da noi sono arrivati i primi sintomi dovuti  a chissa chi?


Olo al centro sud è un punto interrogativo enorme, e sai bene il perché, dopo quel che è successo 2 weekend fa con gli assalti alla stazioni di Milano


----------



## ologramma (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bravi!! Continuate a stare in casa mi raccomando @ologramma.
> Proteggetevi.
> Tu e la tua signora
> 
> ...


io da circa due anni rimaneggiando le dosi che mangiavo facendo molta piscina e ginnastica per la schiena sono diminuito di circa 15 kg , ora non mi sto pesando più da 15 giorni da quando mi hanno chiuso tutto  mi alleno la mattina alle cinque quando mi sveglio e faccio una marcia sul posto con movimentri veloci,lo farò quando sarà finito tutto , speriamo.
Usciamo una volta settimana per rifornimento , mercoledì ci tocca potrei non andare ma il latte e il pane  e altre cosette sono necessarie


----------



## ologramma (22 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Olo al centro sud è un punto interrogativo enorme, e sai bene il perché, dopo quel che è successo 2 weekend fa con gli assalti alla stazioni di Milano


no quei casi vicino a noi sono di 15 giorni fa vedi fondi e le suore come anche in altre zone , credo ed hanno detto il casino si è propagato con la partita   dell'altalanta  e li il contato è stato esponenziale


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il 50% in meno di incremento di positivi in Lombardia.. Rispetto a ieri.
> 
> Ci vuole pazienza. E fiducia
> 
> E stai a casa!


Pigli per il culo?shahaha


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Manco le mascherine ci hanno dato per aiutarci ; in  Polonia le abbiamo pagate e le hanno bloccate
> Molti sostengono che Christine lagarde La Ursula ed altri burocrati non siano adeguati; ma io la penso esattamente come Fusaro che sostiene che sono altro che adeguati :   sono adeguati al compito che hanno da portare avanti; e cioè difendere e perseguire interessi di nazioni e di lobbies economico-finanziaria che stanno nell'ombra. Appena dici così ti danno del complottista.
> Ma basta vedere all' OmS quasi tutti gli alti dirigenti sono ex dipendenti di case farmaceutiche.


Davvero? E nel calcio ex calciatori? E nel forze armate dei militari?


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Yeppa!!!
> 
> Ti aspettavo sui sapiens!!!


Il fatto è che a voler essere anche solo poco approssimativi ci sarebbero interi trattati da scrivere. Preferisco cavarmela con l'osservazione più ovvia: Sapiens è stato - a quanto pare - capace di un'efficienza adattiva, in relazione all'ambiente, mai vista prima. Si è progressivamente insediato in qualsiasi nicchia diventasse accessibile. Le uniche brusche frenate - parliamo sempre di relazione con l'ambiente - alla sua proliferazione sono stati eventi più fulminei della sua capacità adattiva. Le epidemie in questo senso sono un esempio calzante. Uno dei pochi, in effetti.


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> io da circa due anni rimaneggiando le dosi che mangiavo facendo molta piscina e ginnastica per la schiena sono diminuito di circa 15 kg , ora non mi sto pesando più da 15 giorni da quando mi hanno chiuso tutto  mi alleno la mattina alle cinque quando mi sveglio e faccio una marcia sul posto con movimentri veloci,lo farò quando sarà finito tutto , speriamo.
> Usciamo una volta settimana per rifornimento , mercoledì ci tocca potrei non andare ma il latte e il pane  e altre cosette sono necessarie


Fate attenzione quando uscite, ok?
Usate tutte le precauzioni e anche qualcosa in più.

La mia decana, 84 anni, dice sempre meglio qualche precauzione in più che una in meno  
Era ostetrica, sta riesumando tutte le attenzioni che usava quando andava nelle case per far partorire le donne ed avere ambienti puliti e protetti.

Sto facendo anche io ginnastica in casa. Sto ancora scontando il disastro dell'anno scorso e sono parecchio dolorante. Schiena, spalle, collo.
G. mi fa i massaggi 

Però, scusa, ma non potete farvi portare le cose direttamente a casa?
Qui da noi le grandi catene non hanno retto, e sono saltati buona parte dei collegamenti.
Ma i piccoli dei paesi si sono organizzati e c'è un bel giro di consegne a domicilio.
con particolare riguardo per le categorie che devono essere più protette.
Da voi non si fa?


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> solo che anche da noi sono arrivati i primi sintomi dovuti  a chissa chi?


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Il fatto è che a voler essere anche solo poco approssimativi ci sarebbero interi trattati da scrivere. Preferisco cavarmela con l'osservazione più ovvia: Sapiens è stato - a quanto pare - capace di un'efficienza adattiva, in relazione all'ambiente, mai vista prima. Si è progressivamente insediato in qualsiasi nicchia diventasse accessibile. Le uniche brusche frenate - parliamo sempre di relazione con l'ambiente - alla sua proliferazione sono stati eventi più fulminei della sua capacità adattiva. Le epidemie in questo senso sono un esempio calzante. Uno dei pochi, in effetti.


Mi sa che avremo tempo di scrivere    

Sembra quasi che le epidemie siano funzionali ad autoregolare la proliferazione della specie. 
E' una cosa che succede nelle specie più prolifiche ed adattive, no?
La popolazione cresce e cresce fino a quando non parte un evento esterno che riabbassa la popolazione.
Permettendo ai restanti di rifiatare. 

Alla fine, dopo le varie peste, ci sono stati periodi di ricchezza. 
O sbaglio?


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Davvero? E nel calcio ex calciatori? E nel forze armate dei militari?


Che c'entra l' OMS è influenzata dalle lobby farmaceutiche, e questo influisce anche sulla mia vita di cittadino del mondo, che subisce delle scelte non dettate magari da buon senso come si dice del buon padre di famiglia, ma per occulti interessi economici Che me ne frega se un ex calciatore diventa dirigente dell'Atalanta per dire. O se un generale in pensione si candida al parlamento per questo partito o  per un altro.... In questo caso gli toglierei la pensione da militare questo sì!


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi sa che avremo tempo di scrivere
> 
> Sembra quasi che le epidemie siano funzionali ad autoregolare la proliferazione della specie.
> E' una cosa che succede nelle specie più prolifiche ed adattive, no?
> ...


Però quando ci fu la peste del 1346 la popolazione era un ventesimo di quella attuale, e morirono circa 20 milioni di persone.... Di spazio Comunque ne avevano lo stesso.
P.s. anche quella sembra che sia partita dalla Cina.


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2020)

Anche la Merkel è in quarantena.
in Francia Macron ha stanziato €1000 per tutti o dipendenti  e mi sembra di capire che ci siano già sulla busta paga! Solo per quelli che avevano un contratto a tempo indeterminato. In più ha bloccato gli affitti evidentemente darà un sussidio ai proprietari che affittano.
qui da noi stasera hanno detto che tra qualche giorno ci saranno due siti on-line per fare la richiesta dei €600.
è anche vero che in Francia davanti ogni supermercato c'è la polizia che controlla, bisogna avere un una dichiarazione con l'orario ogni volta che si esce. Il mio amico è bloccato a Cannes,gli  hanno annullato il contratto di lavoro a tempo determinato, e non sa come fare perché forse non riceve alcun sussidio.


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Però quando ci fu la peste del 1346 la popolazione era un ventesimo di quella attuale, e morirono circa 20 milioni di persone.... Di spazio Comunque ne avevano lo stesso.
> P.s. anche quella sembra che sia partita dalla Cina.


La spagnola a inizio secolo fece se non sbaglio una cosa come 50.000.000 di morti e mi pare che la popolazione mondiale non superasse il miliardo e mezzo.
Fra l'altro leggevo che la spagnola fu particolare perchè aggredì, a livello respiratorio, giovani adulti e anch'essa scatenava la tempesta di chitochine. D'altro canto anche la spagnola fu una mutazione aggressiva di un virus influenzale. D'altro canto pi gli studi hanno rilevato come la situazione igienico sanitaria di quel periodo (uscita dalla guerra) malnutrizione, scarsa igiene contribuì al disastro.

Poi ci fu la seconda guerra mondiale.

E poi la ricchezza che è arrivata fino a noi.

Per questo dicevo che a noi è andata tutto sommato parecchio bene.
se penso al mio nonno, classe 1899, si è attraversato la prima guerra mondiale (era fra i 18enni mandati al fronte) poi la spagnola, appena tornato dalla guerra e poi la seconda guerra mondiale.

Voglio dire...è epica praticamente!  

A gennaio guardavo una docuserie su netflix, pandemia globale non particolarmente interessante, nel senso che era più una raccolta di riflessioni, ma interessante per la sottolineatura riguardo alla questione pandemie.
Come al solito la domanda non era "se" ma "quando". 

Gates nel 2015 diceva che era meno probabile un conflitto a bombe che una pandemia. 

Insomma. Non è che manca l'esperienza al sapiens. E nemmeno la conoscenza.


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sembra quasi che le epidemie siano funzionali ad autoregolare la proliferazione della specie.
> E' una cosa che succede nelle specie più prolifiche ed adattive, no?
> La popolazione cresce e cresce fino a quando non parte un evento esterno che riabbassa la popolazione.
> Permettendo ai restanti di rifiatare.
> ...


Premessa: non capisco bene come si quota.

Sulla prima affermazione: nì, è troppo semplicistico pensare ad un sistema di contenimento da parte dell'ambiente. Ovvero, l'ambiente - in astratto - non è "intelligente". Piuttosto: ci sono molte specie capaci di autoregolarsi in funzione delle risorse disponibili, ad esempio limitando le nascite. Mi risulta che in passato anche alcuni gruppi umani abbiano maturato questo comportamento, ma è da considerarsi un'eccezione. Di fronte ad eventi ambientali improvvisi e avversi le società umane che si trovassero in una fase di accelerazione demografica sono quasi sempre collassate.

Un'ottima lettura sull'argomento, adatta a grandi e piccini, è "Armi, acciaio e malattie" di J. Diamond.

Sulla seconda: confermo, è storia. La peste lascia in eredità ai superstiti i beni e le risorse dei trapassati. Quasi sempre, dagli episodi del XIV secolo in poi, dopo un evento epidemico di vasta portata si assiste ad una rinascita economica. Discorso un po' diverso per quanto riguarda carestie/siccità ed altre simili amenità (a non reggere, in quel caso, erano spesso intere comunità).


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> tra qualche giorno ci saranno due siti on-line


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> La spagnola a inizio secolo fece se non sbaglio una cosa come 50.000.000 di morti e mi pare che la popolazione mondiale non superasse il miliardo e mezzo.
> Fra l'altro leggevo che la spagnola fu particolare perchè aggredì, a livello respiratorio, giovani adulti e anch'essa scatenava la tempesta di chitochine. D'altro canto anche la spagnola fu una mutazione aggressiva di un virus influenzale. D'altro canto pi gli studi hanno rilevato come la situazione igienico sanitaria di quel periodo (uscita dalla guerra) malnutrizione, scarsa igiene contribuì al disastro.
> 
> Poi ci fu la seconda guerra mondiale.
> ...


La spagnola originò negli Stati Uniti dove non c'era la guerra; una sorella di mia nonna sposata con una bambina piccola e un bambino appena nato decise di tornare con tutta la famiglia in Italia. Doveva essere nel 1920, terminata la guerra; non si capisce se si ammalò negli Stati Uniti oppure in Italia, fatto sta che morirono tutti di spagnola meno il piccolo che venne affidato in punto di morte ad un'altra sorella senza figli, che lo crebbe e lo fece  studiare (ed io conobbi da piccolo)
Ma questa storia già l'ho scritta nel forum.
Per quanto riguarda le pandemie ci sono forti sospetti che siano indotte, soprattutto in questi anni in cui alle guerre commerciali non possono corrispondere guerre convenzionali.
Del resto basta sentire la dichiarazione del portavoce del ministero degli esteri del governo cinese in merito alla possibilità che il virus sia stato portato anche in modo inconsapevole da soldati americani che partecipavano ai Giochi internazionali di Uhan ,che si sono tenuti nel settembre 2019.


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Premessa: non capisco bene come si quota.
> 
> Sulla prima affermazione: nì, è troppo semplicistico pensare ad un sistema di contenimento da parte dell'ambiente. Ovvero, l'ambiente - in astratto - non è "intelligente". Piuttosto: ci sono molte specie capaci di autoregolarsi in funzione delle risorse disponibili, ad esempio limitando le nascite. Mi risulta che in passato anche alcuni gruppi umani abbiano maturato questo comportamento, ma è da considerarsi un'eccezione. Di fronte ad eventi ambientali improvvisi e avversi le società umane che si trovassero in una fase di accelerazione demografica sono quasi sempre collassate.
> 
> ...


Io ho fatto un po' fatica a capire i multiquote e mi sbaglio spesso quando invece che fare 2modifica" faccio "rispondi" senza accorgermene.
L'automatismo   

Me ne avevi forse già parlato di quel libro. Mi sa che lo prenderò. 

Vero. E' una semplificazione, fra l'altro di derivazione antropocentrica. 

Quello che immagino, piuttosto intuitivamente, è che il nostro sistema naturale abbia dei meccanismi di regolazione interni.

Penso al modello di Lovelock per esempio. E agli studi della Margulis.
Pensa che "nausicaa nella valle del vento" prende spunto da questo tipo di impostazione. 


E sulla base di quelle regolazioni tutto il sistema, quindi inclusi i viventi, si muove ed evolve.

E' necessariamente semplicistico comprendere un funzionamento come quello naturale. 
Fra l'altro essendo noi parte, abbiamo una visione relativa alla nostra visione. Siamo dentro. 
quindi la nostra comprensione è in divenire. 

Chissà come mai non si è in grado di autoregolarsi dal punto di vista della riproduzione. 
Sarebbe una questione interessante e di attualità.
che è vero che da questa parte del globo la ricchezza ha cambiato la percezione del figliare e ha reso i figli scrigni dorati degli adulti, che ovviamente dovendo occuparsi ad un tal livello della prole non possono permettersi più di 1/2 figli al massimo.
Ma in altri luoghi del globo la crescita è in costante accelerazione. 
E in definitiva la popolazione mondiale supera i 7 miliardi di individui. 

Non dico che siamo a livello degli insetti, perchè non è così.
Ma un carico così alto di individui, con una tensione al consumo di risorse come è in atto è inevitabilmente distruttiva di tutta una serie di equilibri. 

La Capua, rispetto a questa pandemia, ha più volte fatto riferimento alla vicinanza fra gli ecosistemi e la popolazione umana in espansione.
E ci sono diversi studi a riguardo, sull'impatto della vita umana al livello a cui è arrivata e il consumo di risorse. 
Se non è questo giro, il punto di rottura è comunque inevitabile.

La temperatura si sta innalzando, i flussi migratori dovuti alla desertificazione sono inevitabili e lo saranno sempre di più. 
con tutto ciò che questo comporterà per una bestia come il sapiens che non è esattamente una bestia pacifica quando si tratta di risorse e appropriazione del territorio. 

già. E' storia. 

La spagnola mi impressiona perchè pochi anni dopo ci fu la seconda guerra mondiale. 
E poi la "rinascita" economica. 

Non so. Pare quasi che mano a mano il sapiens si tecnologicizza e si abitua ai confort più è aggressivo.


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Gates nel 2015 diceva che era meno probabile un conflitto a bombe che una pandemia.


Bill Gates attraverso la sua fondazione partecipo a New York all'evento 201 il 18 ottobre 2019, in cui venne simulata anche con altre organizzazioni tra cui il world economic forum, proprio una pandemia originata da un virus modificato come questo!il risultato fu che non c'era la preparazione necessaria nel mondo ad affrontare una  pandemia del genere! I risultati furono catastrofici nelle provvisioni tant'è che si ipotizzaronoo 65 milioni di morti e la durata di un anno e mezzo della contingenza dell'infezione.
Ma anche questo l'ho già scritto









						La pandemia globale di Coronavirus? Simulata nel 2019
					

E' tutto ancora on line. Il John Hopkins Center for Health Security con il World Economic Forum presentarono a ottobre 2019 la simulazione dell''evento 201'




					www.lapressa.it


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> La spagnola originò negli Stati Uniti dove non c'era la guerra; una sorella di mia nonna sposata con una bambina piccola e un bambino appena nato decise di tornare con tutta la famiglia in Italia. Doveva essere nel 1920, terminata la guerra; non si capisce se si ammalò negli Stati Uniti oppure in Italia, fatto sta che morirono tutti di spagnola meno il piccolo che venne affidato in punto di morte ad un'altra sorella senza figli, che lo crebbe e lo fece  studiare (ed io conobbi da piccolo)
> Ma questa storia già l'ho scritta nel forum.
> Per quanto riguarda le pandemie ci sono forti sospetti che siano indotte, soprattutto in questi anni in cui alle guerre commerciali non possono corrispondere guerre convenzionali.
> Del resto basta sentire la dichiarazione del portavoce del ministero degli esteri del governo cinese in merito alla possibilità che il virus sia stato portato anche in modo inconsapevole da soldati americani che partecipavano ai Giochi internazionali di Uhan ,che si sono tenuti nel settembre 2019.


Sono storie epiche quelle di quell'epica.

dicevo a G. che anche noi siamo un po' epici...mi ha ridacchiato in faccia dicendomi che i nostri nonni ci riderebbero in faccia e ci darebbero delle fighette    

io non ho conoscenze per valutare quanto le pandemie possano essere indotte.

di mio ritengo il sapiens ancora troppo arretrato per creare un'arma tanto potente. 
Salvo gli succeda di farlo per errore. 
Una cosa tipo "voglio fare gli spaghetti che cuociono in 20" mi sbagio e sforno un'arma neanche batteriologica, ma virologica" 

Ma sono una profana.
Dal punto di vista geopoitico economico. 

Ho più la sensazione che, tenendo conto che il sapiens è una bestia adattabile ed opportunista, che eventi di questo genere, come le guerre, vengano canalizzati per acquisire potere. 
Quindi capita il delirio.
Bene. Lo uso per fare guerra silente e prendere potere.

E' mica in usa che hanno sminuito l'emergenza mentre qualche capoccia ha speculato in borsa?
Ho letto di corsa perchè mi interessa poco questo comportamento del sapiens. 
Ricordo il fatto. 

ovviamente i cinesi, mi pare ovvio perlomeno, faranno di tutto per riprendere potere e non solo, per accumularne altro.
Dubito che sia solo amorevolezza l'aiuto cinese all'italia. 
Si sta delineando un novo scenario politico e di distribuzione delle risorse. 

Ma, lo ribadisco, sono una profana. 
Vado ad intuito e buon senso della strada


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono storie epiche quelle di quell'epica.
> 
> dicevo a G. che anche noi siamo un po' epici...mi ha ridacchiato in faccia dicendomi che i nostri nonni ci riderebbero in faccia e ci darebbero delle fighette
> 
> ...


Ed infatti per capire la verità si deve usare il buon senso il ragionamento e la logica, Anche se spesso la logica va contro le proprie regole.
Il fatto è che per formarsi un'opinione che vada il più possibile vicino alla verità, diventa difficile,dal momento che esiste l'informazione la controinformazione,e la controcontroinformazione


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Marzo 2020)

Aspè, troppe cose.

Ambiente che si autoregola: sì e no. Forse più no. Nel senso che se immaginiamo l'ambiente come un sistema di eventi collegati da una dinamica di causa ed effetto, il motore di tali eventi è quasi sempre (tranne forse la questione del riscaldamento globale) così lontano da noi che l'ipotesi non regge.
Perchè è vero che l'ambiente "pianeta Terra" è un sistema chiuso, ma è assolutamente interessato a sollecitazioni "esterne" piuttosto consistenti (è un eufemismo: siamo un granello di sabbia nella tempesta, a guardare questo sassolino azzurro da lontano). Quindi sì, considerazioni un tantino antropocentriche.

Controllo spontaneo delle nascite? Argomento interessantissimo, concordo. Ma la vedo come una questione soprattutto culturale, da cui mi terrò lontano anni luce.   

Tu dici che Sapiens non è una bestia pacifica. Io dico che non esistono beste pacifiche. In questo forum, in passato, mi sono già occupato di documentare l'innata bastardaggine dei delfini, ma ne avrei molte da raccontarvi anche sugli scimpanzè. Non esistono animali "buoni". In natura non esiste proprio l'attributo "buono", è roba nostra. Più in generale, trovo Sapiens piuttosto coerente in termini di aggressività: da quando è spuntato lui si sono estinte tutte le altre specie umane, tanto per cominciare!


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Bill Gates attraverso la sua fondazione partecipo a New York all'evento 201 il 18 ottobre 2019, in cui venne simulata anche con altre organizzazioni tra cui il world economic forum, proprio una pandemia originata da un virus modificato come questo!il risultato fu che non c'era la preparazione necessaria nel mondo ad affrontare una  pandemia del genere! I risultati furono catastrofici nelle provvisioni tant'è che si ipotizzaronoo 65 milioni di morti e la durata di un anno e mezzo della contingenza dell'infezione.
> Ma anche questo l'ho già scritto
> 
> 
> ...


già.

Lo si sapeva eh. 
Non è che cadono dal fico.

eppure io credo che la dissonanza, come ha colpito noi, così ha colpito anche i grandi.

Credo che davvero siano caduti dal fico.

Gori, BG, ha ammesso di avere sottovalutato. 
Brescia anche.
E si sono visti i risultati. 

Ci sono stati eventi che potevano benissimo saltare. 
Vedi partite, o assembramenti vari.

Credo davvero non ci credessero che sarebbe potuta succedere una cosa del genere. 

E non è una giustificazione.
Credo sia davvero andata così.

Poi, noi come stato, paghiamo pegno per gli ultimi decenni.
Sia di destrutturazione del sistema sanitario, sia dei tagli alla scuola, sia dei tagli ai servizi in generale.
E tutto il lavoro di privatizzazione che ha coinvolto il terzo settore abbassando la qualità dei servizi stessi.
E paghiamo pegno dell'esserci sputtanati nel modno con la faciloneria con cui ci siamo presentati.

A partire dal geniaccio che faceva gli scherzoni alla Merkel. Che ancora mi vergogno di esser stata rappresentata da uno così. 

Ma non solo lui.

E il popolo italiano tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Che c'entra l' OMS è influenzata dalle lobby farmaceutiche, e questo influisce anche sulla mia vita di cittadino del mondo, che subisce delle scelte non dettate magari da buon senso come si dice del buon padre di famiglia, ma per occulti interessi economici Che me ne frega se un ex calciatore diventa dirigente dell'Atalanta per dire. O se un generale in pensione si candida al parlamento per questo partito o  per un altro.... In questo caso gli toglierei la pensione da militare questo sì!


Ma chi dovrebbe esserci se non qualcuno competente in materia?


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Aspè, troppe cose.
> 
> Ambiente che si autoregola: sì e no. Forse più no. Nel senso che se immaginiamo l'ambiente come un sistema di eventi collegati da una dinamica di causa ed effetto, il motore di tali eventi è quasi sempre (tranne forse la questione del riscaldamento globale) così lontano da noi che l'ipotesi non regge.
> Perchè è vero che l'ambiente "pianeta Terra" è un sistema chiuso, ma è assolutamente interessato a sollecitazioni "esterne" piuttosto consistenti (è un eufemismo: siamo un granello di sabbia nella tempesta, a guardare questo sassolino azzurro da lontano). Quindi sì, considerazioni un tantino antropocentriche.
> ...



E' l'entusiasmo   

Vado più lenta 

Sono d'accordo sul fatto che non si tratti concatenazioni causa effetto in termini lineari. 

La terra non esiste di per sè. Se non come sistema chiuso. 
Ma come sistema chiuso esiste in un sistema più ampio.  
E parte di un sistema complesso. 
Ed è all'interno dei rapporti di forza (penso per esempio al sole) adeguandosi e per certi versi adattandosi. 
Senza antropomorfizzare il significato di adattamento.

Prima o poi il sole si inghiottirà la terra 

@abebis...sei richiesto!!! 


Per intenderci, non sto dicendo che la terra abbia una volontà di autoregolazione. 
Da cui potrebbe discendere che una pandemia sia una sorta di punizione del grande spirito Gaia. 
Sto dicendo che è collocata all'interno di tutta una serie di relazioni e che a quelle da risposta.

In tutto questo il sapiens, come gli insetti, come dici tu, sono granellini che non hanno il minimo potere. 
Se non quello di aumentare la velocità di adattamento. 
Se ci riesce. E fino ad ora, in un modo o nell'altro, ci è riuscito.

Ma ci è riuscit quasi per caso direi.
Per il semplice motivo che le forze esterne fino ad ora glielo "hanno permesso".
dove per forze non intendo forze spirituali, sia chiaro. Mi riferisco al sistema di forze universale in senso fisico.

Mi spiego? 

sul controllo spontaneo delle nascite ci sarebbe da divertirsi parecchio! 

Uso necessariamente le categorie umane. 
Ma buono e cattivo, piuttosto che giusto o sbagliato, è vero, hanno valore solo all'interno di un sistema di riferimento che ne definisca la posizione e il valore. 
Sono d'accordo che non esista buono o cattivo in natura. 

Ma mi conosci, ho una spiccata antipatia per i sapiens, pur facendone parte. 
Preferisco le altre bestie. 

Comprese le altre bestie umane che il sapiens ha eliminato lungo il suo percorso evolutivo.


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ed infatti per capire la verità si deve usare il buon senso il ragionamento e la logica, Anche se spesso la logica va contro le proprie regole.
> Il fatto è che per formarsi un'opinione che vada il più possibile vicino alla verità, diventa difficile,dal momento che esiste l'informazione la controinformazione,e la controcontroinformazione


Non mi piace molto la verità.
E' una autoproduzione.

io ho la mia verità, tu hai la tua etc etc.
tutte vere, nella loro limitatezza.

E' il motivo per cui preferisco i fatti e i dati non individuali ma generali.
Il più lontani possibile dall'emozione di chi li riporta.
Se i dati riportati sono troppo vicini all'emozione di chi li riporta, aumenta la possibilità di autoproduzione e modifica individuale.

I dati permettono una apertura maggiore alla variabilità della realtà, in considerazione del fatto che una comprensione completa della realtà non penso sia a noi possibile.
Siamo troppo limitati. Proprio strutturalmente.

con un amico di cui ho molta stima e fiducia, si ragionava della logica deduttiva.
Mi faceva notare che usare solo la logica e la deduzione, porta ad un aumento delle possibilità di errore non indifferente.
Nel senso che la nostra mente riesce a considerare solo un certo numero di variabili. E' un limite oggettivo.
E quelle variabili le trasforma secondo quanto già conosce. Apportando aggiustamenti costanti per avvicinarle alla zona di confort.
Oltre alla limitatezza strutturale, la mente è sottoposta ad autoinganno.
Quindi maggiore è l'impatto emozionale non riconosciuto e/o evitato e/o negato, maggiore è l'autoinganno

Questo significa che dovendo scegliere una versione, la nostra mente sceglierà quella più vicina possibile alle sue conoscenze pregresse.
I bias sono fondamentalmente questo.
E questa per esempio è anche la base della manipolazione relazionale.  

L'istinto, non l'impulso (e qui entra in gioco la paura, ossia il non aver paura di aver paura) è affidabile. Affonda le sue radici non esattamente nella mente e risponde a meccanismi ancestrali.

quindi se il mio istinto mi dice "attenta", e io ho una buona comunicazione con me stessa, il mio istinto ha più probabilità di avere ragione delle mie deduzioni logiche. Anche solo per la lentezza e l'ancoraggio a cui sono sottoposte le mie deduzioni logiche.

Io sono una buona osservatrice e ho una discreta capacità di raccolta dati e catalogazione dati.
Le volte però in cui ho dovuto fare in fretta, è stato il mio istinto a salvarmi il culo.
L'istinto viaggia veloce. E va a prendere anche alla banca dati informativa - che somiglia ad un iceberg. l'istinto riesce a scendere più sotto della deduzione-. 
E lo fa più velocemente, spesso in modo più funzionale e seguendo meccanismi di sopravvivenza più antichi della logica. Antichi nel senso biologico.

L'informazione, la controinformazione etc etc per me sono solo banche dati.
Non credo a niente. Anche se leggo di tutto.
Poi uso me. Di me mi fido.

E se anche dovessi sbagliare, ho almeno sbagliato io.


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma ci è riuscit quasi per caso direi.


*Assolutamente* per caso, aggiungerei. Se ne parlò diversi anni fa su questi schermi, del fatto che noi, qui, oggi, siano termini su cui non abbiamo merito alcuno. E di come noi non rappresentiamo l'apice di un'evoluzione elettiva. L'evoluzione non è intelligente in questi termini. Non ha finalità di perfezione, ma di perenne miglioramento funzionale.

Insomma, hai presente il mal di schiena, no? E anche il partorire con dolore, se vogliamo suonare biblici...

PS - Non stiamo andando decisamente fuori tema?


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2020)

non per retorica, ma non me la sento di stroncare così tanto il nostro popolo.
Non sono mai stato un estimatore di Berlusconi tutt'altro; a partire dal fatto che si facesse la legge ad  uso proprio. 
Ma non è per la culona detto alla Merkel o per Ruby che sia stato costretto a dimettersi; ma per instaurare il governo Monti più ortodosso alla volontà di Bruxelles. 
detto questo Non avrei mai pensato di apprezzare le parole di Girolamo sirchia, che nelle valutazioni di  questa contingenza  è molto più onesto di uno yuppie del terzo millennio come marattin . 
A volte non ci si rende conto di cadere dalla padella alla brace.


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> *Assolutamente* per caso, aggiungerei. Se ne parlò diversi anni fa su questi schermi, del fatto che noi, qui, oggi, siano termini su cui non abbiamo merito alcuno. E di come noi non rappresentiamo l'apice di un'evoluzione elettiva. L'evoluzione non è intelligente in questi termini. Non ha finalità di perfezione, ma di perenne miglioramento funzionale.
> 
> Insomma, hai presente il mal di schiena, no? E anche il partorire con dolore, se vogliamo suonare biblici...
> 
> PS - Non stiamo andando decisamente fuori tema?


Ustia se ho presente il mal di schiena!!! 

Sono d'accordo.

Non può avere finalità di perfezione.
La perfezione è una invenzione umana. Come giusto o sbagliato. Buono o cattivo.

Ed è fra l'altro figlia, la perfezione, di una visione deterministica che non mi piace nemmeno un po' ad essere sincera.

Beh, relativamente fuori tema. 

Il corona sta fondamentalmente mettendo in evidenza i limiti umani.
A partire dalle sue idee di potenza e potere.

E oltre a mettere in evidenza questo, sta scoperchiando tutta una serie di tabù che l'uomo si è costruito nel suo percorso per strutturarsi in gruppi sociali funzionali alle sue necessità.

@spleen prima parlava di sfida al muoversi in un modo piuttosto che in un altro.
Ma se non si sa da dove si viene, da lontano intendo, e dove si vive, in senso lato intendo, quella sfida non la si raccoglie. non perchè manchi volontà, ma perchè manca conoscenza.

E si finisce in una superstizione.
Che sia quella strettamente magica che sia quella dell'andrà tutto bene.

Ampliando il quadro, bene non ha significato in riferimento ad una pandemia.
Ce l'ha soltanto in termini di struttura emotiva funzionale ad autosostenersi ed autogiustificarsi in una situazione come una pandemia.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non so come hai fatto
> 
> Ma il post che hai quotato è di @Lara3 anche se risulta mio dal tuo quote
> 
> ma come hai fatto???


Poteri magici.
Quando mi annoio un po' riesco a fare di tutto.


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non mi piace molto la verità.
> E' una autoproduzione.
> 
> io ho la mia verità, tu hai la tua etc etc.
> ...


Per rimanere in argomento non tutti prendono in considerazione possibilità alternative per giungere alla verità.
C'è chi non lo fa perché si fida e si affida alle persone cui ha delegato la propria guida; qualcun altro per pigrizia, per fatalismo, per accettazione degli eventi  per come sono e come si sono presentati. Tu  citi l'intuito che sarebbe il contrario dell'abusato rasoio di Occam.
Intuito  significa presenza, esperienza e conoscenza di più possibilità per far aderire la nostra tesi alla astrazione ,rispetto alla razionalità del dato di cui si dispone.
E l'intuito siccome viene ritenuto una forma di intelligenza animale, è anche per noi un mezzo per abbreviare il ragionamento logico, che forse si basa su di una forma ancestrale di conoscenza  "cosmica", scollegata dalla cultura nozionistica in quanto tale.


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Già
> Però serve un genio per sapere il 28 febbraio, quel che deciderà di fare il governo il 4 marzo.


Ma guarda che anche adesso serve un genio per capire quello che fa adesso il governo.
Abbiamo scoperto stasera alla pubblicazione del decreto che il mio settore di lavoro è indispensabile.

Anche le riviste porno lo sono!
Tutta la magia dei codici Ateca.
Prendi la tabella Istat, ne togli una decina di sti codici relativi a attività che sono già chiuse o lavorano pochissimo et voilà, te ne vai a fare il figo al sabato sera dicendo che chiudi l'Italia quando non hai chiuso un cazzo che non fosse già chiuso. E così ho scoperto che mi tocca andare a lavorare ancora...
Indispensabile.
Manica di coglioni. Alla domenica sera lo dicono. 
Doveva esserci Taricone, altro che Rocco.


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma guarda che anche adesso serve un genio per capire quello che fa adesso il governo.
> Abbiamo scoperto stasera alla pubblicazione del decreto che il mio settore di lavoro è indispensabile.
> 
> Anche le riviste porno lo sono!
> ...


Il solito  raccomandato che prenderà lo stipendio pieno! Anzi anche gli allettanti €100 lordi per aver continuato stoicamente ad operare in sede.


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Non riesco ad aprire il link ma so che a Torino gente che camminava per strada per recarsi al lavoro è stata insultata dai balconi e, credo, pure presa a gavettoni.
> Rabbia e stupidità molto spesso coincidono


A me han tirato gavettoni e uova dalle case.
A 20 anni, però, quando ci si incontrava con gli amici sotto le case.
Hanno chiuso in casa un miliardo di persone in tutto il mondo privandole di tutta la libertà. 
Uno stress non da poco, tanto che il gavettone mi pare ancora poco.


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Il solito  raccomandato che prenderà lo stipendio pieno! Anzi anche gli allettanti €100 lordi per aver continuato stoicamente ad operare in sede.


Prendi le tabelle Ateca e fai il confronto.
Conte è un simpatico fanfarone, mi sa.
Ha detto che chiudeva l'Italia: lascio a te divertirti a guardare chi ha chiuso.


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> può essere un inizio, diciamo che ci vogliono 3 giorni così per poter cominciare ad essere più ottimisti.
> 
> vediamo come va


Per uscirne totalmente però dobbiamo avere zero casi per un bel po' ed essere circondati da paesi nelle stesse condizioni. 
Osserviamo la Cina, ora.
Ha casi di ritorno, mette tutti in quarantena, non avendo chiuso i confini e teme una seconda ondata. 
Seguiremo più o meno il loro corso, temo. 
La speranza che nutro è in un indebolimento del virus man mano che crescono i contagi. 
Altrimenti appena riapri riparte tutto come prima nel giro di poco.


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> [...]
> _Non avere paura di niente. La paura genera nuova paura. Ti blocca. Devi credere fermamente di essere stato prescelto a restare vivo._
> [...]
> 
> Nedžad Maksumić, "Indicazioni stradali sparse per terra"


Trasforma la paura.
Usala.
Fa che diventi energia.
Non temerla. Se la temi, avrai comunque sempre paura e ti costringerai a vivere nella tua zona comfort convincendoti che nulla può cambiare.
(Danny:"Aforismi a cazzo come tutti la domenica sera")


----------



## bluestar02 (23 Marzo 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Poi ingrassi


Manco di un grammo da sempre qualunque cosa mangi


----------



## bluestar02 (23 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Se non morirai per il vairus sarà per il diabete


Dolcemente


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Prendi le tabelle Ateca e fai il confronto.
> Conte è un simpatico fanfarone, mi sa.
> Ha detto che chiudeva l'Italia: lascio a te divertirti a guardare chi ha chiuso.


io sono fuori col cane non c'è nessuno in giro ma nemmeno oggi ho fatto il giro di due isolati e non ho visto qualche poliziotto carabiniere vigili... Come ho già detto il mio amico in Francia esce una volta al giorno dichiarando l'orario anzi anche ogni due giorni in quanto Si alterna con un amico. Davanti alla supermercato c'è la polizia che controlla. In Germania un'amica di mia moglie dice che rischi fino a una multa elevatissima non so di 5-7 mila euro e la reclusione fino a cinque anni se ti vedono in giro senza permesso.io non ho ancora capito se nelle seconde case dal martedì al giovedì compresi si possa andare. Oggi invece pare che soltanto per motivi gravi o ineluttabili... Ma se voglio andare a controllare dopo tre settimane potrò andare sì o no? Boh...


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> io sono fuori col cane non c'è nessuno in giro ma nemmeno oggi ho fatto il giro di due isolati e non ho visto qualche poliziotto carabiniere vigili... Come ho già detto il mio amico in Francia esce una volta al giorno dichiarando l'orario anzi anche ogni due giorni in quanto Si alterna con un amico. Davanti alla supermercato c'è la polizia che controlla. In Germania un'amica di mia moglie dice che rischi fino a una multa elevatissima non so di 5-7 mila euro e la reclusione fino a cinque anni se ti vedono in giro senza permesso.io non ho ancora capito se nelle seconde case dal martedì al giovedì compresi si possa andare. Oggi invece pare che soltanto per motivi gravi o ineluttabili... Ma se voglio andare a controllare dopo tre settimane potrò andare sì o no? Boh...


Da ora non puoi più cambiare comune di residenza.
Mah sì. Non si capisce un cazzo.
Cambiano, poi ci sono ordinanze regionali, comunali.
Divertentissimo.


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Per uscirne totalmente però dobbiamo avere zero casi per un bel po' ed essere circondati da paesi nelle stesse condizioni.
> Osserviamo la Cina, ora.
> Ha casi di ritorno, mette tutti in quarantena, non avendo chiuso i confini e teme una seconda ondata.
> Seguiremo più o meno il loro corso, temo.
> ...


Burioni ha scritto che col caldo il virus potrebbe diventare "più buono "


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Da ora non puoi più cambiare comune di residenza.
> Mah sì. Non si capisce un cazzo.
> Cambiano, poi ci sono ordinanze regionali, comunali.
> Divertentissimo.


Infatti domani chiamerò i vigili urbani per capire qualcosa; non vorrei prendermi una multa di 2 €300....però non è neanche normale che uno possa andare a controllare se va tutto bene, oltretutto non incontrerei nessuno tutto il giorno.


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Burioni ha scritto che col caldo il virus potrebbe diventare "più buono "


Non vi è sicurezza. Però potrebbe anche capitare che col tempo diventi più debole. Ma mi sembra che di certezze per il momento ce ne siano poche.


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti domani chiamerò i vigili urbani per capire qualcosa; non vorrei prendermi una multa di 2 €300....però non è neanche normale che uno possa andare a controllare se va tutto bene, oltretutto non incontrerei nessuno tutto il giorno.


Da noi se ti beccano in giro in più di due sono 5000 a testa.


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non vi è sicurezza. Però potrebbe anche capitare che col tempo diventi più debole. Ma mi sembra che di certezze per il momento ce ne siano poche.


Se prendiamo per buona la proiezione dell'esperimento che hanno fatto a New York a ottobre : l'evento 201 , ne abbiamo ancora per 17 mesi.  .


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Da noi se ti beccano in giro in più di due sono 5000 a testa.


Mink... Meglio informarsi per bene allora.


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi dovrebbe esserci se non qualcuno competente in materia?


Competenza è una parola grossa; Diciamo che quello è un punto di vista.
Parafrasando la situazione è come se un ex dipendente dell'Agenzia delle entrate andasse a fare il commercialista per una società con lo scopo di aggirare ed eludere le regole che gestiva in senso inverso fino al giorno prima.
In altre parole si chiama conflitto di interessi.


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)




----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

Torino, la quarantena manda in tilt la gente, aumentano i casi di Tso - Mole24
					

A Torino sono in aumento i casi di Tso (trattamento sanitario obbligatorio), il comandante dei vigil




					mole24.it


----------



## Martes (23 Marzo 2020)

[/QUOTE]





giorgiocan ha detto:


> Un'ottima lettura sull'argomento, adatta a grandi e piccini, è "Armi, acciaio e malattie" di J. Diamond.


Gran libro


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2020)

L’Italia, nuovo epicentro della pandemia, ha lezioni per il mondo
					

L’esempio italiano dimostra che le misure per isolare le aree colpite e limitare gli spostamenti della popolazione devono essere adottate immediatamente, messe in atto con assoluta chiarezza e fatte rispettare rigorosamente.




					www.nytimes.com
				




Articolo del New York Times che ripercorre strategie ed errori italiani, in maniera che siano da monito, più che da modello, per gli altri stati.
Questi siamo noi visti dall'esterno, ed è un giudizio che ritrovo nelle parole dei miei amici all'estero.
Non fare gli errori dell'Italia, in pratica, è il modello.


----------



## Darietto (23 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mah...a me queste regole non cambiano la vita.
> 
> Vivo da più di 10 anni senza tv.
> Non uso praticamente detersivi o detergenti.
> ...



In che modo usi bicarbonato e aceto? Io uso l'aceto per pulire i tappeti, per esempio. Ma dicono che si può usare anche il bicarbonato per i tappeti, ma non ho capito come. Soprattutto perché ho letto tutto e il contrario di tutto.


----------



## abebis (23 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> quando ero vegana ero esagerata, poi ho mollato di botto. Adesso, stando in casa, sto mangiando molto meglio.


Ah... eri vegana... e chi l'avrebbe mai detto? 
Ed eri esagerata: e se una (vabbeh: ex...) vegana si dice da sola che era esagerata, allora dovevi essere veramente una scassacazzo a livello di olimpiadi galattiche!  Di quelle che ti ispirano l'isolamento sociale anche senza coronavirus!

Cioè: eri talmente rompiballe che... ti sei rotta le balle da sola, al punto di mollare di botto!!! 

Della serie: prima ero schizofrenica, ora siamo guarite...


----------



## abebis (23 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prima o poi il sole si inghiottirà la terra
> 
> @abebis...sei richiesto!!!


Naaaah... meglio sparar cazzate. Tipo quella che piscio seduto. 

Così almeno contribuisco anch'io a migliorare l'isolamento sociale, tenendo basso l'ormone di donne come @Vera e @Nocciola ...


----------



## ologramma (23 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Fate attenzione quando uscite, ok?
> Usate tutte le precauzioni e anche qualcosa in più.
> 
> La mia decana, 84 anni, dice sempre meglio qualche precauzione in più che una in meno
> ...


qui qualche cosa si sta facendo, intendo la spesa da portare a casa, ma per gli anziani disabili o in là con gli anni  , a me e mia moglie non è il caso siamo in forza entrambi  evitiamo solo contatti , si esce per una oretta forse due per una settimana stiamo chiusi in casa.
Le precuzioni le adottiamo io anche la settimana prima del primo decreto come ti ho detto facevo piscina il cloro come ben sai è un forte disinfettante, lavandini provvisti di sapone liquido(mai stato), distanza  maggiore nei spogliatoi la mattina poche persone , solo mia moglie in palestra mio figlio grande l'ha ripresa quindi stop.


----------



## ologramma (23 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> View attachment 9113


è una cosa che viene detta , così si risolverebbe la questione delle spesa pensionistica ma con me artigiano si prendono pochino perchè pochino mi danno.


----------



## abebis (23 Marzo 2020)

Ad ogni modo, questi 

https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/1...greenwich-park-national-trust-news-nhs-latest

https://us.cnn.com/2020/03/23/us/california-stay-at-home-beach-goers/index.html

sono quella massa di italiani, e sono tanti, che hanno come missione di vomitare addosso agli italiani, dicendo che altrove la gente è tutta rispettosa delle regole e basta che gli dici di fare una cosa e la fanno...


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Ad ogni modo, questi
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/1...greenwich-park-national-trust-news-nhs-latest
> 
> ...


Tutto il mondo è paese.
Ho contatti proprio in Uk e in California ma la massa è ugualmente distratta come da noi.
La differenza la possono solo fare i governi, non certo le persone.
Ho un'amica che lavorava con la Cina. A gennaio ci era andata, mi dice che i cinesi con cui era venuta in contatto ridevano quando si parlava di Coronavirus.
La comunità scientifica ha il compito di allertare chi ha il compito di dirigere. 
Sinceramente da noi c'è stato un ritardo, con tanti che all'inizio hanno perso tempo minimizzando il tutto, per poi arrivate una confusione di decreti, ordinanze, aperture e chiusure schizofreniche, un giorno puoi vendere la cancelleria nei super, il giorno dopo no, un giorno puoi andare al sud, un altro no, ma forse nella seconda casa sì, un giorno chiudo tutto ma forse no, e mando l'esercito e ci sono controlli, ma forse no, e decide il prefetto che esonera la polizia locale dal controllo, poi ci ripensa, e all'inizio c'era la Gismondo che diceva che era un'influenza, e tutti a darle credito, ora è tutta colpa sua, e a dare contro a lei (l'utile idiota dietro a cui nascondere i problemi, ecco a cosa è servita) e intanto siamo quelli con più morti nel mondo, e tanti che crepano a casa neanche vengono registrati come decessi da coronavirus, ma basta guardare i dati e scopri che in quella città i morti totali sono tre volte tanto quelli dell'anno scorso... 
Sai qual è il problema? 
Che Vo' e il Lodigiano li potevi circoscrivere, ed è stato fatto. 
Ma la bergamasca no. Chiudere tutto economicamente sarebbe stato catastrofico. E come puoi dire a un bergamasco di non lavorare? 
E allora si è adottato il metodo che Johnson aveva proclamato nella sua prima conferenza stampa, quello per cui gli italiani si sono tutti scandalizzati. 
Ovvio che se tutti continuano a lavorare i contatti continuano e così la diffusione. 
E così via.


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> In che modo usi bicarbonato e aceto? Io uso l'aceto per pulire i tappeti, per esempio. Ma dicono che si può usare anche il bicarbonato per i tappeti, ma non ho capito come. Soprattutto perché ho letto tutto e il contrario di tutto.


Bicarbonato aceto e qualche granello di sale grosso in acqua bollente è una figata per pulire il box doccia: mischi tutto (facendo un po' attenzione al bicarbonato in acqua che erutta ) contenitore a spruzzo e spruzzi il tutto sulla doccia. Lasci agire per un'oretta o due e poi semplicemente sciacqui usando una spugnetta per togliere i residui. Box superbrillante e zero fatica.
Stessa soluzione io la uso anche per pulire i sanitari. 

Sempre mescolato in acqua e un po' di sale grosso ci fai la pulizia del forno. Mescoli tutto (sempre facendo attenzione a non far eruttare) spruzzi, lasci agire una notte e poi passi una spugnetta per ripulire. 

io ho eliminato i tappeti, con i gatti in casa erano un covo di peli che poi si spargevano in tutta casa. 
Ma quando li avevo ce lo buttavo sopra lasciavo per due ore e poi aspiravo. Ravviva e d ha una leggera azione sanificante. 

Materasso. Ce lo butto sopra, lascio agire un pomerigggio e poi aspiro. 

Funziona bene come assorbi odori: nel frigo (ma io non lo uso) lo usavo nella sabbietta dei gatti (non troppo che poi li intossichi) assorbiva gli odori. Adesso ho cambiato sabbietta, lettiera vegetale, e non ne ho più bisogno.

E' magico per assorbire macchie di unto (ma dopo aver sperimentato se macchio i vestiti con olio, preferisco il borotalco che assorbe immediatamente e poi si aspira). Per le macchie di sangue invece è un ottimo smacchiatore. ce lo butti sopra e lasci asciugare. poi aspiri.
Poi fai una pappetta con bicarbonato e acqua ossigenata spalmi, lasci agire qualche ora quando asciutto togli tutto (compresa la macchia e i residui)
Funziona allo stesso modo con la pipì di gatto che è una dannazione. Mi han pisciato materasso, divano (i gatti con cistite sono veramente una dannazione in termini di pulizie): il procedimento è quello che si usa col sangue. 
Bicarbonato sulla macchia (se va di culo becchi subito il danno quando è ancora umido) dopo aver tamponato con carta assorbente.
Lasci agire (che significa che il bicarbonato assorbe) quando asciutto aspiri.
Poi pappetta con acqua ossigenata e aspiri una volta che ha fatto la crosta. 
Sparita macchia, odore leggera sanificazione. 

E' l'unico modo per non far tornare i gatti a pisciare dove hanno pisciato nella mia esperienza. Toglie gli odori. 
Con l'ammoniaca tornano immediatamente, richiamati dall'odore (la pipì di gatto contiene non so che roba che richiama l'ammoniaca e quindi pulire con l'ammoniaca è come mettergli un neon con una freccia luminosa). 

Lo uso come smacchiatore in lavatrice. 
E per fare la pulizia anticalcare insieme all'aceto in lavatrice, lavastoviglie. 

Lo uso anche per pulire l'insalata e la frutta. 

Insieme all'acido citrico (limone) lo uso per disgorgare i tubi. 
E per aumentare il potere antibatterico unendolo all'acido.

Ah...il bicarbonato lo uso insieme alla camomilla per liberarmi naso e vie aeree. 
soffro di sinusite cronica.


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Ah... eri vegana... e chi l'avrebbe mai detto?
> Ed eri esagerata: e se una (vabbeh: ex...) vegana si dice da sola che era esagerata, allora dovevi essere veramente una scassacazzo a livello di olimpiadi galattiche!  Di quelle che ti ispirano l'isolamento sociale anche senza coronavirus!
> 
> Cioè: eri talmente rompiballe che... ti sei rotta le balle da sola, al punto di mollare di botto!!!
> ...


Non ero una vegana etica.

Sono stata violentata intorno ai 20 anni. La mia prima reazione è stata smettere di mangiare. Per qualche mese.
Poi mi sono accorta che mi stavo facendo del male e ho ripreso a mangiare usando il cibo come forma di controllo.
Essere rigida e disciplinata era l'aspetto fondamentale per mangiare. Mi davo tot quantità, tot orari. E rispettavo tutto rigidamente.
Quindi prima sono passata al mangiare vegetariano.
La carne non mi è mai piaciuta. In quel periodo mi dava proprio nausea. Mi infastidiva alla masticazione, mi infastidiva la consistenza e la sensazione di strappo. (cosa che non mi piace neppure adesso).
Ricordo di aver provato una volta cucinare un pollo ripieno. L'ho fatto piangendo. Non per il pollo. Ma le associazioni mi erano incomprensibili in quel momento e sentivo solo tristezza e dolore.
Poi, circa 15 anni fa (quando non era di moda la questione vegana e anche reperire informazioni non era lineare) ho iniziato ad eliminare anche tutti gli altri prodotti di origine animale.

Ma non era una scelta etica.
Era una forma di controllo in reazione.

Seguire una dieta rigida mi aiutava a sentirmi padrona del mio corpo.
Tanto che non mi ero improvvisata. Studio, stesura di tabelle e confronto con un nutrizionista.

E, proprio perchè era una reazione difensiva, nascondevo quasi il mio modo di mangiare.
Piuttosto che rompere i coglioni saltavo il pasto.

Fra l'altro, anche adesso, preferisco la sensazione di pancia vuota che di pancia piena.
Quindi saltare il pasto non era un problema.
Ma è un problema fisico saltare il pasto quindi facevo attenzione a non farlo troppo spesso.

Il che ha semplicemente significato che uscivo il meno possibile a mangiare 

Se te la devo dire tutta non ho mai avuto molta simpatia per i vegani etici. Fra l'altro sono figlia di un cacciatore.
E quando mio padre era in chemio io lo accompagnavo a caccia e lo aiutavo. Visto che lui era troppo debole per fare cose.
A parte l'ignoranza diffusa che li accomuna di media - i vegani etici intendo, sembrano una setta - e di conseguenza le cazzate in termini di equilibrio nutrizionale.
Ma poi non ho mai tollerato la parte economica che gira attorno alla questione vegana.
Vedi tofu e cazzate affini.
Non mi piacciono gli imbrogli.
Non mangi carne e poi ti mangi gli hamburger di soia?
(lasciam stare la coltivazione di soia che impatto ha in termini di impronta ecologica).

io mi ero strutturata una dieta con l'amico nutrizionista di cui parlavo andando a recuperare modalità di alimentazione di inizio secolo. Quindi avevo studiato. Sono disciplinata quando faccio cose.
Quindi avevo ribilanciato la mia dieta con legumi e cereali. per farla semplice.

E poi la cosa è culminata quando ho iniziato a vedere che oltre al giro economico intorno al cibo vegano per umani (dal seitan alle alghe) hanno iniziato a smerciare crocchette per gatti vegane.
e mi è salita la nausea e la rabbia.

I gatti sono carnivori costretti, cosa è se non vessazione togliergli la carne?

Oltre alle spinte estremiste degli animalisti convinti.
Ho girovagato parecchi gruppi. Poco pensiero e molta azione impulsiva.
Oltre che una umanizzazione eccessiva degli animali.

fondamentalmente non mi piace appartenere a gruppi che si identificano in un credo.
E non mi piace portare avanti un credo che non sia mio.

Che poi in fondo non mi interessa portare avanti nel senso di convincere.
Ma desidero poter dire senza rotture di coglioni.
Se mi rompi i coglioni allora divento cattiva.

Ma questo è al di là di essere vegana.

Io non voglio convincere, ma non voglio neanche essere convinta.
Ognuno al suo posto e va tutto bene.

Se mi pesti i piedi, no. non va più tutto bene.
E propri per la mia storia di violenza, non ho grosse remore sulla violenza.


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

Confindustria dice che ci sarà un calo di fatturato di 100 miliardi al mese









						"Facile cantare dai balconi se a fine mese hai stipendio e pensione garantiti" ► Fabio Duranti - Radio Radio
					

Italia divisa in due: da un lato coloro che hanno un reddito garantito, dall'altro coloro che non hanno soldi ma devono comunque pagare i contributi




					www.radioradio.it


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2020)

Comunque io vorrei vedere il livello di usura della tastiera di Ipa.


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Confindustria dice che ci sarà un calo di fatturato di 100 miliardi al mese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh.
A cosa e a chi credi servano quei proclami del cazzo del sabato sera?


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Naaaah... meglio sparar cazzate. Tipo quella che piscio seduto.
> 
> Così almeno contribuisco anch'io a migliorare l'isolamento sociale, tenendo basso l'ormone di donne come @Vera e @Nocciola ...


Anche io piscio seduta, a volte pure accovacciata    

Mi ricordo pisciate bellissime in gruppo con gli amici nelle serate di casino.


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque io vorrei vedere il livello di usura della tastiera di Ipa.




Mi è saltata la S sulla tastiera del portatile.


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Eh.
> A cosa e a chi credi servano quei proclami del cazzo del sabato sera?


Si attendono i decreti attuativi e le circolari dell'INPS Per capire come si deve fare la domanda per i €600.....
Io non credo che sia una questione di inettitudine, ma proprio di impossibilità ad accedere a dei fondi che in maniera congrua possono andare a risolvere tempestivamente i problemi economici delle persone. Tradotto ci hanno detto da Bruxelles quanti soldi possiamo usare e come spenderli.


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi è saltata la S sulla tastiera del portatile.


Scommetto anche la "t"...


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> qui qualche cosa si sta facendo, intendo la spesa da portare a casa, ma per gli anziani disabili o in là con gli anni  , a me e mia moglie non è il caso siamo in forza entrambi  evitiamo solo contatti , si esce per una oretta forse due per una settimana stiamo chiusi in casa.
> Le precuzioni le adottiamo io anche la settimana prima del primo decreto come ti ho detto facevo piscina il cloro come ben sai è un forte disinfettante, lavandini provvisti di sapone liquido(mai stato), distanza  maggiore nei spogliatoi la mattina poche persone , solo mia moglie in palestra mio figlio grande l'ha ripresa quindi stop.



Uh. Quindi non c'è nulla di attivato in generale?

Qui sono bravi da questo punto di vista. 
Le botteghe si sono attivate di modo che la gente non debba troppo uscire.
E anche i piccoli supermercati di paese. 

Per i miei va mia sorella che vive accanto a loro quando va anche per lei.
Ma tutte la roba fresca (frutta e verdura) a domicilio.
Cosa che però facevano anche prima. 
Ci sono gruppi che si organizzano per il km zero e quindi si fanno acquisti settimanali. 

Sì, il cloro funziona piuttosto bene. 
Non ci fosse la questione spogliatoi, vivere in piscina sarebbe una sicurezza di questi tempi 

Io e G. facciamo la spesa ogni dieci giorni circa al super. 
Esce solo uno, fuori casa scarpe e vestiti che si usano in super, disinfezione di cellulare.
Chiave lasciate fuori.

Viviamo anche in un posto in cui puoi serenamente lasciare le chiavi di casa appese all'esterno fuori dalla porta per.

in città dev'essere tutto più complesso. 

Fate attenzione.


----------



## Vera (23 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi è saltata la S sulla tastiera del portatile.


Pensavo la M di minchia


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Scommetto anche la "t"...


No,,,la T no.

Perchè la T?


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Pensavo la M di minchia


Quella regge bene.

Quando la digito la accarezzo. Specialmente se ho da scrivere Minchia


----------



## Lanyanjing (23 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Confindustria dice che ci sarà un calo di fatturato di 100 miliardi al mese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


siete in buone mani.... farà collassare il paese....


----------



## abebis (23 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non ero una vegana etica.
> ...


Ok, pur pisciando seduto, l'ho fatta completamente fuori dal vaso: chiedo venia e grazie della spiegazione.


----------



## abebis (23 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche io piscio seduta, a volte pure accovacciata


E grazie al cazzo! Anzi più precisamente: e grazie alla mancanza del cazzo!

A meno che non usi questo: https://www.amazon.it/pack-10-monouso-ideale-donna/dp/B01DDLLWY0
rischieresti di pisciarti sui piedi!

Io so' maschio.... e pare sia un peccato mortale per un maschio pisciare seduti...   



> Mi ricordo pisciate bellissime in gruppo con gli amici nelle serate di casino.


La mia pisciata più bella è stata da una piattaforma per il lancio dei deltaplani: colei che mi accompagnava mi ha fatto una splendida foto di me, in silhouette, che sembro sospeso nel vuoto con una perfetta parabola tutta sbrilluccicosa in controluce che zampilla dal mio reale augello.

Forse con quella foto potrei anche ingraziarmi @Vera ...


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> No,,,la T no.
> 
> Perchè la T?


S.t. (r?)


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Ok, pur pisciando seduto, l'ho fatta completamente fuori dal vaso: chiedo venia e grazie della spiegazione.


Soffri di priapismo?


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> siete in buone mani.... farà collassare il paese....


È del tutto evidente che stiamo aspettando le risposte da Bruxelles! I €600 sono la mancetta che ci hanno autorizzati a ricevere. Mi risulta che in Francia abbiano già dato i €1000.Parlano per marzo che è finito di 25 miliardi e poi il prossimo mese non si sa ancora un c**** Ma vi rendete conto? come minimo ci vorrebbe una programmazione almeno trimestrale sapendo fin da ora quali siano i parametri degli interventi e l'entità soprattutto.


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Si attendono i decreti attuativi e le circolari dell'INPS Per capire come si deve fare la domanda per i €600.....
> Io non credo che sia una questione di inettitudine, ma proprio di impossibilità ad accedere a dei fondi che in maniera congrua possono andare a risolvere tempestivamente i problemi economici delle persone. Tradotto ci hanno detto da Bruxelles quanti soldi possiamo usare e come spenderli.


Aspetta domani. Poi saprai a chi andranno le tasse per il resto della tua vita.


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> È del tutto evidente che stiamo aspettando le risposte da Bruxelles! I €600 sono la mancetta che ci hanno autorizzati a ricevere. Mi risulta che in Francia abbiano già dato i €1000.Parlano per marzo che è finito di 25 miliardi e poi il prossimo mese non si sa ancora un c**** Ma vi rendete conto? come minimo ci vorrebbe una programmazione almeno trimestrale sapendo fin da ora quali siano i parametri degli interventi e l'entità soprattutto.


CIG in Spagna già disponibile, mi dicono.


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Aspetta domani. Poi saprai a chi andranno le tasse per il resto della tua vita.


Infatti la base imponibile è costituita da pensionati dipendenti anche partita IVA che  non abbiano la possibilità attraverso delocalizzazioni e movimenti vari di spostamento delle merci e/o delle produzioni di eludere una tassazione che incombe per esempio con gli studi di settore,che nella nuova normativa vanno a  perseguire proprio quelli che avevano già difficoltà precedenti.
E verranno agevolati i professionisti come ad esempio un dentista che garantirà uno sconto congruo rispetto al pagamento che dovrà avvenire con il bancomat per avere una misera detrazione del 19%. Ma anche il veterinario oppure il medico specialista che invece di farci pagare €250 ce ne farà pagare solo 180. Che questo attribuendo la responsabilità esattoriale Il cittadino consumatore.nel mio caso io ho diritto uno sgravio IRPEF di €4000 all'anno per lavori di ristrutturazioni fatti sulla casa che affitto, che essendo tutti i fatturati sono costati ovviamente almeno il 35% in più. Essendo che io sono incapiente dal punto di vista del recupero dell'irpef, una parte del rimborso lo perdo perché come si sa va a concorrenza con le tasse pagate. Cioè se io pago €2000 di IRPEF non è che me ne danno 4000....... 2000 li perdo, ogni anno per dieci anni!!. 
A quel punto mi conviene utilizzare e fare il lavoro in nero.
Come ho fatto successivamente nella casa in cui abito attualmente, tolte le certificazioni elettriche e del gas.


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Ok, pur pisciando seduto, l'ho fatta completamente fuori dal vaso: chiedo venia e grazie della spiegazione.


Prego 
Non ti preoccupare.
No è un problema. Sono cose con cui ho fatto pace e non mi fa nessun effetto parlarne. Davvero  
In una vita succedono parecchie cose.
Basta affrontarle e tenere la testa alta. Essere fieri di sè e onorarsi.

Sogno un mondo in cui si potrà parlare di violenza, dolore, sofferenza senza doversi nascondere come se si stesse facendo chissà che.
E senza ricevere in cambio compassione. Ma accettazione serena invece. Partecipazione non pelosa.
Sogno  (bugia...ci sono posti dove questo accade, con semplicità. E' bello)

Ti ho spiegato perchè era vero quello che scrivevi. I vegani etici sono dei gran rompicoglioni.
E ignoranti fra l'altro.
Di quell'ignoranza di chi usa una fintà bontà mascherata da altruismo quando invece sta rispondendo a propri bisogni di redenzione.
che non c'è nulla di male eh.
Ma far finta che non sia così a me fa partire l'embolo.
Quindi concordo con le affermazioni che hai fatto rispetto ai vegani in generale.

Anche fra loro c'è qualcuno che fa in altro modo.
La minoranza.


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> E grazie al cazzo! Anzi più precisamente: e grazie alla mancanza del cazzo!
> 
> A meno che non usi questo: https://www.amazon.it/pack-10-monouso-ideale-donna/dp/B01DDLLWY0
> rischieresti di pisciarti sui piedi!
> ...


Guarda che no nè semplice nemmeno pisciare bene anche da accovacciate eh...il rischio di strisciarsi la gamba è dietro l'angolo. O le scarpe. O i piedi se sei a piedi nudi.
L'angolazione ha un suo peso specifico non indifferente.

Non mi piace provare ad avere il cazzo.

Le nonne nei campi la facevano in piedi senza bisogno di niente. E avevano quei bellissimi mutandoni aperti in mezzo proprio per permettere la cosa.
Certo, era per non interrompere il lavoro e non per ricreazione. 

Bella foto!!

non so come è messa @Vera col fetish della pipì. 

EDIT: se una donna può pisciare in piedi, e può, non vedo perchè un maschio non debba pisciare seduto. Mica che il cazzo è maggiormente cazzo se stai in piedi. o no? 
Pisciare è bello in tutte le posizioni.


----------



## abebis (23 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sogno un mondo in cui si potrà parlare di violenza, dolore, sofferenza senza doversi nascondere come se si stesse facendo chissà che.
> E senza ricevere in cambio compassione. Ma accettazione serena invece. Partecipazione non pelosa.
> Sogno  (bugia...ci sono posti dove questo accade, con semplicità. E' bello)


Sì, e la pace nel mondo... 

Che è? Sei uscita da un concorso di Miss Italia?   

I miei sogni sono molto più terra terra... e per mia fortuna tendono ad avverarsi al solo allungare una mano...



> Ti ho spiegato perchè era vero quello che scrivevi. I vegani etici sono dei gran rompicoglioni.
> E ignoranti fra l'altro.


Ho scritto con cognizione di causa: ne conosco più d'uno. 
Però devo dire che questa volta ci sta la discriminazione di genere: _le vegane etiche_ sono delle gran rompicoglioni.
Maschi duri e puri come le femmine non ne ho ancora trovati perché tutti quelli che ho conosciuto erano vegani casalinghi: in società erano flessibili.


----------



## ologramma (23 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Uh. Quindi non c'è nulla di attivato in generale?
> 
> Qui sono bravi da questo punto di vista.
> Le botteghe si sono attivate di modo che la gente non debba troppo uscire.
> ...


scarpe , vestiti, e chiavi fuori noi non possiamo lasciarli siamo in un condominio quindi entriamo e cvi togliamo prima le scarpe poi ci andiamo a lavare le mani e poi ci togliamo la mascherina facendo attenzione a non toccarla, prendiamo la spesa e la mettiamo a posto quindi rilaviamo le mano . Per i vestiti ci spogliamo e ci mettiamo in tuta poi se li rimettiamo dopo otto giorni quindi se in caso tutto morto.
Per l'approvvigionamento da portare a casa niente tutt'al più ad un todis telefoni ordini e ti dicono quando andarlo a prendere, le file sono tutte  con distanze assicurate , prima di entrare dove io o mia moglie andiamo sempre  ti danno un numeretto quindi ci possiamo allontanare , prima di entrare prendiamo carrello sanificato quando lo riportano fuori, ti metti i guanti che ti danno loro con il disinfettante che gli devi passare sopra ( mi ha rincorso la guardia giurata per  il disinfettante lo avevo messo prima di indossarli , le casse ci sono i segnali di distanziamento e poi passato disinfettano tutto , gli operai del super lavorano con guanti e mascherine , l'addetta alle pulizie passa con il macchinario per pulire , dimmi che altro devo fare non so


----------



## ologramma (23 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> siete in buone mani.... farà collassare il paese....


certo che il tuo cioè dove ti trovi adesso non ha chi puo criticare  attento che li sei italiano ma sei ospite che dopo qualche motivo che non gli va ben sei indesiderato occhio pasquà come dimo a roma ti se ngnappettano


----------



## ologramma (23 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda che no nè semplice nemmeno pisciare bene anche da accovacciate eh...il rischio di strisciarsi la gamba è dietro l'angolo. O le scarpe. O i piedi se sei a piedi nudi.
> L'angolazione ha un suo peso specifico non indifferente.
> 
> Non mi piace provare ad avere il cazzo.
> ...


non c'è niente di male farla seduto perchè io per non far rumore e non accendere la luce per non svegliare la signora già la faccio solo  e puoi chiedere a G quando si è giovani  farlo in piedi la mattina è forza maggiore , l'alza bandiere tutte le mattine è presente e calcolare la parabola discendente è faticoso con gli occhi ancora assonnati


----------



## ologramma (23 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti la base imponibile è costituita da pensionati dipendenti anche partita IVA che  non abbiano la possibilità attraverso delocalizzazioni e movimenti vari di spostamento delle merci e/o delle produzioni di eludere una tassazione che incombe per esempio con gli studi di settore,che nella nuova normativa vanno a  perseguire proprio quelli che avevano già difficoltà precedenti.
> E verranno agevolati i professionisti come ad esempio un dentista che garantirà uno sconto congruo rispetto al pagamento che dovrà avvenire con il bancomat per avere una misera detrazione del 19%. Ma anche il veterinario oppure il medico specialista che invece di farci pagare €250 ce ne farà pagare solo 180. Che questo attribuendo la responsabilità esattoriale Il cittadino consumatore.nel mio caso io ho diritto uno sgravio IRPEF di €4000 all'anno per lavori di ristrutturazioni fatti sulla casa che affitto, che essendo tutti i fatturati sono costati ovviamente almeno il 35% in più. Essendo che io sono incapiente dal punto di vista del recupero dell'irpef, una parte del rimborso lo perdo perché come si sa va a concorrenza con le tasse pagate. Cioè se io pago €2000 di IRPEF non è che me ne danno 4000....... 2000 li perdo, ogni anno per dieci anni!!.
> A quel punto mi conviene utilizzare e fare il lavoro in nero.
> Come ho fatto successivamente nella casa in cui abito attualmente, tolte le certificazioni elettriche e del gas.


ma mi spiegate tuta questa tiritera , i problemi sono tanti e piano piano se ne riparlerà per risolverli ma vi chiedete la cosa immensa che ci è capitata che in democrazia non è mai stata provata e stiamo tentando di risolvere anche facendo degli errori  criticati da tutti ma siamo di esempio bene o male per il mondo intero .
A proposito il vostro concittadino con la nostra concittadina che sono assenteisti convinti chiedono di riaprire il parlamento che poi non ha mai chiuso  e che lui sia rimasto sempre  a roma vedete le foto con la fidanzata  non sia venuto su per far forza nelle regioni dove loro governano?
Non ci sono votazioni quindi chi glielo fa fare  così il Berlusca non bastava la villa di arcore  e il possedimento in sardegna  è andato in costa azzurra ospite della grande tenuta della figlia .
Speriamo che la gente capisca


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Sì, e la pace nel mondo...
> 
> Che è? Sei uscita da un concorso di Miss Italia?
> 
> ...


Mi diceva un collega quando ero giovane e veramente incazzata, che servono grandi sogni per piccoli progetti.
Basta saper distinguere i sogni dalla realtà e non rimanere delusi dal fatto che i sogni non si avverano. 
Anche questa è disciplina 

Ed è un po' anche quello che diceva @spleen. Raccogliere la sfida. 
Ed è un pensiero rivolto alla morte. Onore alla morte onorando la vita. 

E' tutto qui. 

Quanto alle vegane, concordo.
Sarebbe lunghissima la questione del legame con il cibo e l'identità e poi con l'identità di genere. 
A questo si lega l'immagine del corpo che si costruisce in modo diverso fra maschi e femmine. 

A me per esempio dicono che non mangio ed è il perchè non sono cicciona. 
Lascio dire, anche perchè a dirmelo sono esattamente in particolare le donne che si fanno le merendine col kinder bueno e poi piangono il culo che straborda e si fanno le seghe su quanto grasso è bello. Non rispondo perchè non sono in grado di scendere sotto la mera estetica. 

Prendi tutto questo, legalo ad una cosa come l'essere vegani (che somiglia d una setta di salvazione) e ne escono le vegane etiche. 
che poi chiamano teosirno il loro cangetto e spendono barcate di soldi in tofu, cappottini strettamente vegan of course e si comportano col mondo come se si vivesse nel mondo disney.

Ovviamente sto generalizzando eh.
Conosco vegani e vegane istruiti. che hanno un pensiero strutturato. E che sanno ragionare anche dal punto di vista filosofico oltre che dell'etica dell'asilo mariuccia del sono più bravo io. 
con questi è un piacere scambiare informazioni e pareri. 
Si impara. 

La discriminante, come in tutto, è la cultura. 
O meglio, l'erudizione.


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> non c'è niente di male farla seduto perchè io per non far rumore e non accendere la luce per non svegliare la signora già la faccio solo  e puoi chiedere a G quando si è giovani  farlo in piedi la mattina è forza maggiore , l'alza bandiere tutte le mattine è presente e calcolare la parabola discendente è faticoso con gli occhi ancora assonnati



Sono d'accordo, da esterna e non cazzo dotata. 
a me comunque i maschi che si siedono. in particolare il mattino. Ancora con gli occhi da stropicciare 

Me l'hanno detto in parecchi che con l'alzabandiera è difficile calcolare la parabola. 
E anche la pressione. 

Se devo essere sincera non vi invidio nemmeno un po'. 
Aver il cazzo è un gran casino. 

io mi trovo bene con me.
mi siedo, mi accovaccio ed è facile comodo e rilassante. 
Fra l'altro mi piace l'immagine di me seduta che faccio la pipì con gli slip alle caviglie. La trovo dolce.


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma mi spiegate tuta questa tiritera , i problemi sono tanti e piano piano se ne riparlerà per risolverli ma vi chiedete la cosa immensa che ci è capitata che in democrazia non è mai stata provata e stiamo tentando di risolvere anche facendo degli errori  criticati da tutti ma siamo di esempio bene o male per il mondo intero .
> A proposito il vostro concittadino con la nostra concittadina che sono assenteisti convinti chiedono di riaprire il parlamento che poi non ha mai chiuso  e che lui sia rimasto sempre  a roma vedete le foto con la fidanzata  non sia venuto su per far forza nelle regioni dove loro governano?
> Non ci sono votazioni quindi chi glielo fa fare  così il Berlusca non bastava la villa di arcore  e il possedimento in sardegna  è andato in costa azzurra ospite della grande tenuta della figlia .
> Speriamo che la gente capisca


Guarda che io non è che spero in Matteo Salvini eh!
stavo solo parlando del sistema fiscale italiano che non ha le basi e la volontà per mettere in conflitto di interessi chi paga le tasse quindi deve esigere la fattura per ogni cosa in modo che la fiscalità generale sia spalmata su quelle fasce che evadono proprio perché manca un incentivo al pagamento con fattura. E questo si può fare solamente se ci sono delle sanzioni dei controlli adeguati. Mi sembra che controlli fatti dagli ispettori che sono 1500 in Italia non siano sufficienti. La possibilità di finire nelle maglie del fisco e una ogni 10 anni.
non per imporre uno stato di prelievo fiscale generalizzato ma proprio invece per consentire a tutti di pagare le tasse ma in modo minore se tutti le pagano tutti pagano di meno. Se poi vediamo che nelle classifiche ufficiali un gioielliere dichiara quanto un proprio dipendente allora il discorso finisce lì. Sempre nella media è è vero che c'è il gioielliere di provincia che magari fattura €30000 all'anno. Ma nella media so anche quello nelle vie centrali delle maggiori città che incassa 100 volte tanto.


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

Ma qui si parla di Come pisciano i maschi e le femmine oppure ho sbagliato io il thread???


----------



## ologramma (23 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, da esterna e non cazzo dotata.
> a me comunque i maschi che si siedono. in particolare il mattino. Ancora con gli occhi da stropicciare
> 
> Me l'hanno detto in parecchi che con l'alzabandiera è difficile calcolare la parabola.
> ...


se permetti io la vostra la trovo arrapante  mi è capitato  e lo è stato  con l'altra , con la mia ora non ci faccio più caso, situazioni diverse


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> scarpe , vestiti, e chiavi fuori noi non possiamo lasciarli siamo in un condominio quindi entriamo e cvi togliamo prima le scarpe poi ci andiamo a lavare le mani e poi ci togliamo la mascherina facendo attenzione a non toccarla, prendiamo la spesa e la mettiamo a posto quindi rilaviamo le mano . Per i vestiti ci spogliamo e ci mettiamo in tuta poi se li rimettiamo dopo otto giorni quindi se in caso tutto morto.
> Per l'approvvigionamento da portare a casa niente tutt'al più ad un todis telefoni ordini e ti dicono quando andarlo a prendere, le file sono tutte  con distanze assicurate , prima di entrare dove io o mia moglie andiamo sempre  ti danno un numeretto quindi ci possiamo allontanare , prima di entrare prendiamo carrello sanificato quando lo riportano fuori, ti metti i guanti che ti danno loro con il disinfettante che gli devi passare sopra ( mi ha rincorso la guardia giurata per  il disinfettante lo avevo messo prima di indossarli , le casse ci sono i segnali di distanziamento e poi passato disinfettano tutto , gli operai del super lavorano con guanti e mascherine , l'addetta alle pulizie passa con il macchinario per pulire , dimmi che altro devo fare non so


Beh, meglio di così non potete fare. Quindi è perfetto 
Se posso, potete usare una scatola per metterci le chiavi e il telefono. 
Disinfettate il telefono, quello lo si porta ad occhi e bocca, e in generale al netto del corona, è un veicolo di schifezze. 

Siete organizzati bene nei supermercati. 
Da noi non è così.
La gente sta imparando lentamente a are attenzione. 
Ma mi sto rendendo conto che siamo proprio toccaccioni. Tocchiamo ovunque, costantemente. 

mi ricordo che mia nonna mi racocmandava di non toccare. 
Adesso capisco meglio da dove veniva quel dire. 
L'aveva imparato durante la spagnola e le era rimasto mi sa.

La mia decana lava costantemente le mani. Anche senza il corona. 

Pensa che ci sono persone che manco se le sanno lavare. 
E non parliamo dei bambini.
Sono cose piccole, che fanno grandi differenze .

In tutti i tempi.
Questi ancora di più


----------



## ologramma (23 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Guarda che io non è che spero in Matteo Salvini eh!
> stavo solo parlando del sistema fiscale italiano che non ha le basi e la volontà per mettere in conflitto di interessi chi paga le tasse quindi deve esigere la fattura per ogni cosa in modo che la fiscalità generale sia spalmata su quelle fasce che evadono proprio perché manca un incentivo al pagamento con fattura. E questo si può fare solamente se ci sono delle sanzioni dei controlli adeguati. Mi sembra che controlli fatti dagli ispettori che sono 1500 in Italia non siano sufficienti. La possibilità di finire nelle maglie del fisco e una ogni 10 anni.
> non per imporre uno stato di prelievo fiscale generalizzato ma proprio invece per consentire a tutti di pagare le tasse ma in modo minore se tutti le pagano tutti pagano di meno. Se poi vediamo che nelle classifiche ufficiali un gioielliere dichiara quanto un proprio dipendente allora il discorso finisce lì. Sempre nella media è è vero che c'è il gioielliere di provincia che magari fattura €30000 all'anno. Ma nella media so anche quello nelle vie centrali delle maggiori città che incassa 100 volte tanto.


come ti ho detto facevo l'artigiano e di situazioni che dici mi ci sono trovato con le suore, con politici , imprenditori e privati che non volevano la fattura loro per primi e se volevi lavorare era così, prova a chiedere al dentista se dopo un lavorone ti toglie l'iva se paghi in contanti?
Bisognerebbe rivedere tutto  su questo ti do ragione ma ora  che mi frega sono pensionato


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> se permetti io la vostra la trovo arrapante  mi è capitato  e lo è stato  con l'altra , con la mia ora non ci faccio più caso, situazioni diverse


certo.
sono d'accordo.

Anche secondo fare la pipì senza falsi tabù è una cosa arrapante e molto intima. 
E dolce.

Sono cose belle anche da ripercorrere nella mente.


----------



## ologramma (23 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh, meglio di così non potete fare. Quindi è perfetto
> Se posso, potete usare una scatola per metterci le chiavi e il telefono.
> Disinfettate il telefono, quello lo si porta ad occhi e bocca, e in generale al netto del corona, è un veicolo di schifezze.
> 
> ...


Io le ho sempre super lavate anche se ho un problemino che mi porto da bambino dietro: mi mangio tuttora le unghie quindi ora più accortezza le mangio davanti al pc, pensa che facevo un lavoro dove avevo le mani sempre sporchè e anche li bastava la sera davanti alla tv e rimettevo in pari


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma qui si parla di Come pisciano i maschi e le femmine oppure ho sbagliato io il thread???


Beh...è igiene.

anche mentale non avere remore rispetto al corpo e alla sue funzioni. 

Il corona ha sollevato parecchie questioni riguardanti l'igiene.

Pensa alla questione di cui non si sta ancora parlando (ma di cui forse, si parlerà) dello stato dei sistemi di ventilazione negli ospedali...o delle pulizie negli ospedali. 
C'era un video riguardante le molinette spaventoso due settimane fa. Fatto da personale delle pulizie. 

La questione dell'igiene sociale, pare sorpassata. 
Ma basta entrare negli edifici pubblici ed avere l'occhio un po' allenato che ci si rende conto che cor cazzo è una questione superata in questo paese. 

Negli ospedali no nè un problema da poco l'obsolescenza degli edifici e degli impianti. 
Al netto della ripitturata esterna.


----------



## ologramma (23 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> certo.
> sono d'accordo.
> 
> Anche secondo fare la pipì senza falsi tabù è una cosa arrapante e molto intima.
> ...


non solo con la mente tanto con internet si può fare questo e altro , che mi fai dire  mi piace il tuo nick e mi hai detto la persona  che te lo ha ispirato


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> Io le ho sempre super lavate anche se ho un problemino che mi porto da bambino dietro: mi mangio tuttora le unghie quindi ora più accortezza le mangio davanti al pc, pensa che facevo un lavoro dove avevo le mani sempre sporchè e anche li bastava la sera davanti alla tv e rimettevo in pari


Pulisci le unghie così te le puoi mangiare.
Io quando le lavo, dopo la prima passata con acqua e sapone, sfregando dentro il palmo, ho una limetta a portata di mano e la passo sotto ogni unghia. Da sempre eh. 
Non solo adesso.
non coloro le unghie, passato il delirio delle unghie nere e blu da giovane. 
Mi piacciono le mani al naturale. 

E le mani al naturale sono belle quando sono pulite e con la pelle morbida. 
anche intorno e sotto le unghie.

Pensa che è talmente scritto in me, che se non mi passo sotto le unghie, mi sento le mani sporche.


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2020)

Crisanti: "Epidemia di coronavirus in Italia? Numeri inesatti. Male contenimento e monitoraggio di positivi’’
					

Intervista al professor Andrea Crisanti direttore dipartimento di medicina molecolare  Professore di epidemiologia e virologia dell’Azienda Ospedaliera dell’ Università di Padova.




					www.globalist.it


----------



## ologramma (23 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pulisci le unghie così te le puoi mangiare.
> Io quando le lavo, dopo la prima passata con acqua e sapone, sfregando dentro il palmo, ho una limetta a portata di mano e la passo sotto ogni unghia. Da sempre eh.
> Non solo adesso.
> non coloro le unghie, passato il delirio delle unghie nere e blu da giovane.
> ...


ma se le non le ho più che gli passo sotto  ?


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> come ti ho detto facevo l'artigiano e di situazioni che dici mi ci sono trovato con le suore, con politici , imprenditori e privati che non volevano la fattura loro per primi e se volevi lavorare era così, prova a chiedere al dentista se dopo un lavorone ti toglie l'iva se paghi in contanti?
> Bisognerebbe rivedere tutto  su questo ti do ragione ma ora  che mi frega sono pensionato


A me capitò anni fa per un familiare di spendere dal dentista in un anno quasi tutto il reddito che percepii in quell'anno. Naturalmente potei affrontare quella spesa perché erano risparmi accantonati.  Ebbene ,dopo tre anni l'Ade mi convocò per vedere tutte le fatture corrispondenti a quella spesa; dopo tre mesi mi scrissero che era tutto ok.
Finché controllano la regolarità, non ci siamo!! Devono controllare con gli ispettori i luoghi in cui avvengono le attività. Anche se naturalmente il solito dentista dirà che il paziente in poltrona è al primo appuntamento! E naturalmente non dovrà tenere un libro degli appuntamenti che lo potrebbe compromettere! Però sarebbe assurdo che al controllo non possa farlo vedere: sarebbe la conferma che vuole nascondere il giro di clienti.


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma se le non le ho più che gli passo sotto  ?


  

hai ragione. 

Io le tengo di media lunghezza in inverno e posso passare sotto.
di questa stagione che si cominciano a fare i lavori all'aperto e metto le mani nella terra le tengo corte a filo.
Sfrego dove l'unghia si appoggia alla pelle. 

Però io non le mangio 
Se dovessi mangiarle, credo che le pulirei prima. 
Ma non ho mai mangiato le unghie in vita. 

E' così irresistibile il mangiarsele?


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...è igiene.
> 
> anche mentale non avere remore rispetto al corpo e alla sue funzioni.
> 
> ...


Ho visto in un reparto maternità i parenti delle puerpere usare i cessi a loro destinati!!
Proprio questione di materia grigia eh!


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Crisanti: "Epidemia di coronavirus in Italia? Numeri inesatti. Male contenimento e monitoraggio di positivi’’
> 
> 
> Intervista al professor Andrea Crisanti direttore dipartimento di medicina molecolare  Professore di epidemiologia e virologia dell’Azienda Ospedaliera dell’ Università di Padova.
> ...



Già.

Ce ne sono parecchi di articoli di questo tono. 

E sono piuttosto d'accordo sul fatto che manchi una cultura epidemiologica. Ai vertici e alla base. 

I risvolti saranno piuttosto neri.

ieri sera da noi saltata la cabina di collegamento elettrico.
Capita. Risolto alla velocità della luce.
Ma ha fatto pensare...


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ho visto in un reparto maternità i parenti delle puerpere usare i cessi a loro destinati!!
> Proprio questione di materia grigia eh!



Esatto. 

Proprio questione di materia grigia


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' così irresistibile il mangiarsele?


Si!


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

Dovevano portare il cane sotto il 35* parallelo 










						Viaggiatori diretti a Sud respinti alla stazione di Milano: non avevano i requisiti per partire
					

Una decina di persone non ha superato i controlli, diventati più stringenti per l'emergenza coronavirus




					m.huffingtonpost.it


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)




----------



## Vera (23 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> La mia pisciata più bella è stata da una piattaforma per il lancio dei deltaplani: colei che mi accompagnava mi ha fatto una splendida foto di me, in silhouette, che sembro sospeso nel vuoto con una perfetta parabola tutta sbrilluccicosa in controluce che zampilla dal mio reale augello.
> 
> Forse con quella foto potrei anche ingraziarmi @Vera ...


Bella! Tipo una di quelle fontane con i puttini che sparano acqua dal pipino



ipazia ha detto:


> Bella foto!!
> 
> non so come è messa @Vera col fetish della pipì.
> 
> ...


Ci mancherebbe, ognuno piscia come cazzo gli pare.
Vi dirò,  il mio ex pisciava seduto. E non è finita per questo eh


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2020)

La Cina: feci e urine possono trasmettere il coronavirus
					

Le autorità sanitarie aggiungono le nuove modalità di contagio




					www.lastampa.it
				




Estremo tentativo di rendere meno OT gli ultimi interventi...


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2020)

Secondo Filaindiana, che è il nuovo Vite al limite's style , in questo momento all'Esselunga ci sono 132 minuti di coda.
La ribattezzerei Codalunga, così, tanto per...


----------



## Darietto (23 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo Filaindiana, che è il nuovo Vite al limite's style , in questo momento all'Esselunga ci sono 132 minuti di coda.
> La ribattezzerei Codalunga, così, tanto per... View attachment 9121


ma c'è un motivo particolare per cui vengono monitorate solo le code all'Esselunga?


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> ma c'è un motivo particolare per cui vengono monitorate solo le code all'Esselunga?


Quelle dei supermercati in cui puoi recarti in zona.
Ne ho due. Uno piccolo con 55 minuti, uno grande con 132.
Gli altri io non li vedo e mi sa che non posso neppure andarci.


----------



## Darietto (23 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quelle dei supermercati in cui puoi recarti in zona.
> Ne ho due. Uno piccolo con 55 minuti, uno grande con 132.
> Gli altri io non li vedo e mi sa che non posso neppure andarci.


era più una considerazione generale

anche in FB o ai TG, quando si parla di code al supermercato fanno vedere sempre l'Esselunga.


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe, ognuno piscia come cazzo gli pare.
> Vi dirò,  il mio ex pisciava seduto. E non è finita per questo eh


Infatti. 
Pisciare è bello!!!

Se penso alla cistite...l'importante è pisciare e godersela mentre lo si fa! 

Io credo che tutti gli uomini con cui sono stata pisciavano seduti.
E anche in piedi. 
insomma, come dici, un po' come gli veniva più comodo.

Mi è sempre piaciuta l'espressione di soddisfazione di una pisciata ben fatta


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Si!


Vedo.
tutti quelli che se le mangiano lo descrivono come un impulso irresistibile.


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La Cina: feci e urine possono trasmettere il coronavirus
> 
> 
> Le autorità sanitarie aggiungono le nuove modalità di contagio
> ...


   

hai ragione


----------



## abebis (23 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Bella! Tipo una di quelle fontane con i puttini che sparano acqua dal pipino


Preciso!   



> Ci mancherebbe, ognuno piscia come cazzo gli pare.
> Vi dirò,  il mio ex pisciava seduto. E non è finita per questo eh


Ahhhhh... ho capito! 

Non sarà finita per quello, ma ti è rimasto il pregiudizio!


----------



## abebis (23 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La Cina: feci e urine possono trasmettere il coronavirus
> 
> 
> Le autorità sanitarie aggiungono le nuove modalità di contagio
> ...


Accidenti... ci avevo messo tutta la mia buona volontà nel cercare di far deragliare il thread e arrivi tu... 

Miiiii.....


----------



## Vera (23 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Preciso!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi sono mai abituata. Ogni volta sorridevo e lo prendevo simpaticamente in giro. Sarà per questo che mi ha riempita di corna. Ora ho capito. Che permaloso


----------



## abebis (23 Marzo 2020)

Ti voleva dimostrare la sua virilità nonostante la pisciata seduto!


----------



## Vera (23 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La Cina: feci e urine possono trasmettere il coronavirus
> 
> 
> Le autorità sanitarie aggiungono le nuove modalità di contagio
> ...


Eh ma Danny, che due coglioni però


----------



## abebis (23 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La Cina: feci e urine possono trasmettere il coronavirus
> 
> 
> Le autorità sanitarie aggiungono le nuove modalità di contagio
> ...


E comunque, se allarghiamo il raggio di azione... , la citazione è d'obbligo!







Altro che "Pisciare è bello"!!!


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2020)

Intellettuali che non siete altro...


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2020)

Tse...


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2020)

Va beh.


----------



## Martes (23 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La Cina: feci e urine possono trasmettere il coronavirus
> 
> 
> Le autorità sanitarie aggiungono le nuove modalità di contagio
> ...


Mettiamoci anche un po' di politica allora...


----------



## Vera (23 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Ti voleva dimostrare la sua virilità nonostante la pisciata seduto!


----------



## Vera (23 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Va beh.


Il 28 marzo farà un mini concerto in diretta fb sulla pagina di "Germi", il locale di Manuel Agnelli


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Il 28 marzo farà un mini concerto in diretta fb sulla pagina di "Germi", il locale di Manuel Agnelli


Me lo segno.


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> View attachment 9123


Ma che fa...il saluto romano?


----------



## ologramma (23 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> A me capitò anni fa per un familiare di spendere dal dentista in un anno quasi tutto il reddito che percepii in quell'anno. Naturalmente potei affrontare quella spesa perché erano risparmi accantonati.  Ebbene ,dopo tre anni l'Ade mi convocò per vedere tutte le fatture corrispondenti a quella spesa; dopo tre mesi mi scrissero che era tutto ok.
> Finché controllano la regolarità, non ci siamo!! Devono controllare con gli ispettori i luoghi in cui avvengono le attività. Anche se naturalmente il solito dentista dirà che il paziente in poltrona è al primo appuntamento! E naturalmente non dovrà tenere un libro degli appuntamenti che lo potrebbe compromettere! Però sarebbe assurdo che al controllo non possa farlo vedere: sarebbe la conferma che vuole nascondere il giro di clienti.


basterebbe mettersi fuori da uno studio dentistico e controllare o vedere quante persone entrano , si farebbe presto per stanare gli evasori, come pure avvocati o qualsiasi professionista , la moltitudine delle persone puo far reddito e con il controllino si capirebbe dalle fatture  il giro dei redditi non con importo preciso , per bar e ristoranti con lo scontrino ci stanno provando e potrei continuare comunque non si vogliono trovare perchè i primi ladri sono loro


----------



## ologramma (23 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> 
> Io le tengo di media lunghezza in inverno e posso passare sotto.
> di questa stagione che si cominciano a fare i lavori all'aperto e metto le mani nella terra le tengo corte a filo.
> ...


credo che sia un vizio , ho smesso di fumare 60 sigarette al giorno già dal 1988, ora mi limito nel mangiare, pensavo che con le protesi non mangiassi più le unghie ma niente  faccio movimenti strani e ci riesco , dato che so timido lo faccio privatamente  ora rideranno di me che te l'ho scritto, ma che me frega  una abbraccione virtuale  ricordo  la tua foto e deduco dal peso che sei piccolina quindi io grandino e ancora una bella stazza ti avvolgerei con affetto due volte e se stringo anche tre


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Va beh.


Stupendo brano da epica del rock decadente; voce e sonorità da antologia.
Non sai quanto mi abbia rinfrancato lo spirito (stavo per dire l'anima) ri sentirlo mentre guardavo in TV con l'audio stoppato uno che parlava delle borse internazionali


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> basterebbe mettersi fuori da uno studio dentistico e controllare o vedere quante persone entrano , si farebbe presto per stanare gli evasori, come pure avvocati o qualsiasi professionista , la moltitudine delle persone puo far reddito e con il controllino si capirebbe dalle fatture  il giro dei redditi non con importo preciso , per bar e ristoranti con lo scontrino ci stanno provando e potrei continuare comunque non si vogliono trovare perchè i primi ladri sono loro


La questione è lunga e vecchia..
Negli  anni 80 Bruno Visentini voleva introdurre il  registro dei clienti dei professionisti,in modo da poterli controllare: venne osteggiato anche dal suo stesso partito.


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> credo che sia un vizio , ho smesso di fumare 60 sigarette al giorno già dal 1988, ora mi limito nel mangiare, pensavo che con le protesi non mangiassi più le unghie ma niente  faccio movimenti strani e ci riesco , dato che so timido lo faccio privatamente  ora rideranno di me che te l'ho scritto, ma che me frega  una abbraccione virtuale  ricordo  la tua foto e deduco dal peso che sei piccolina quindi io grandino e ancora una bella stazza ti avvolgerei con affetto due volte e se stringo anche tre


Olo.....che c'è stai a prova?

Il mangiarsi le unghie assimilabile alla masturbazione: di nascosto ed in solitudine.


----------



## ologramma (23 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> La questione è lunga e vecchia..
> Negli  anni 80 Bruno Visentini voleva introdurre il  registro dei clienti dei professionisti,in modo da poterli controllare: venne osteggiato anche dal suo stesso partito.


che è stato il mio


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> credo che sia un vizio , ho smesso di fumare 60 sigarette al giorno già dal 1988, ora mi limito nel mangiare, pensavo che con le protesi non mangiassi più le unghie ma niente  faccio movimenti strani e ci riesco , dato che so timido lo faccio privatamente  ora rideranno di me che te l'ho scritto, ma che me frega  una abbraccione virtuale  ricordo  la tua foto e deduco dal peso che sei piccolina quindi io grandino e ancora una bella stazza ti avvolgerei con affetto due volte e se stringo anche tre


io fumo ancora.
non più le 40 di media di quando ero più giovane, le faccio a mano e ne fumo di meno. 

Quello di portarmi alla bocca la sigaretta è un gesto talmente familiare che se non sono attenta lo faccio anche con la matita, la penna, una volta l'ho fatto col cacciavite mentre studiavo da quale vite fosse meglio partire.   

Sono una piccolina sì,1,60 scarso per 48 kg. 
E' facile avvolgermi 

E grazie per l'abbraccio olo, lo accetto con grande piacere!


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2020)

E in ogni caso


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

Questa la dovete sentire...
Oggi a una mamma della chat della scuola di mio figlio s'è rotta la lavatrice; è andata all'Ipercoop per prenderne una, guarda ben guarda ben: non fanno le consegne!
Così se l'è dovuta caricare da sola sul carrello, facendo la salita perché il supermercato è in una pozza... Portarla a casa con l'ascensore, portare quella vecchia in strada per l'AMIAT, che tra l'altro per legge deve essere ritirata dal venditore di quella nuova.... Lei lavora in un centro per anziani; non è che faccia il sollevamento pesi di mestiere...
Robe da pazzi! Combinazione il marito non c'era perché sta lavorando 14 ore al giorno per fare le disinfestazioni/sanificazioni,che  in questo periodo sono molto richieste naturalmente.
Andrà tutto bene


----------



## spleen (24 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> io fumo ancora.
> non più le 40 di media di quando ero più giovane, le faccio a mano e ne fumo di meno.
> 
> Quello di portarmi alla bocca la sigaretta è un gesto talmente familiare che se non sono attenta lo faccio anche con la matita, la penna, una volta l'ho fatto col cacciavite mentre studiavo da quale vite fosse meglio partire.
> ...


Smetti che ti fai male  
Ho fumato la mia ultima la sera che mia moglie mi ha detto di essere incinta la prima volta.
Bei tempi.


----------



## spleen (24 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E in ogni caso


----------



## spleen (24 Marzo 2020)

Governava questo signore, che sicuramente non aveva bisogno di molti sforzi per farsi ascoltare dai suoi concittadini se doveva farli stare a casa


----------



## Lanyanjing (24 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> certo che il tuo cioè dove ti trovi adesso non ha chi puo criticare  attento che li sei italiano ma sei ospite che dopo qualche motivo che non gli va ben sei indesiderato occhio pasquà come dimo a roma ti se ngnappettano


non mi dici nulla di nuovo, conosco le regole e credimi, avete più problemi in Italia nel farvi inchiappettare da gente come Conte e Casalino che il sottoscritto. Qui c'è ordine (tranne per il traffico che sono degli idioti) e rispetto. Sardine, centri sociali e pattume vario vengono immediatamente messi a tacere per il buon vivere di tutti... da voi è solo caos.
Poi stai tranquillo... ho riconoscimenti a livello governativo....dovrei veramente farla fuori dal vaso per essere messo alla porta.


----------



## ipazia (24 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Governava questo signore, che sicuramente non aveva bisogno di molti sforzi per farsi ascoltare dai suoi concittadini se doveva farli stare a casa


chissà se facevano i flashmob...


----------



## ologramma (24 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> io fumo ancora.
> non più le 40 di media di quando ero più giovane, le faccio a mano e ne fumo di meno.
> 
> Quello di portarmi alla bocca la sigaretta è un gesto talmente familiare che se non sono attenta lo faccio anche con la matita, la penna, una volta l'ho fatto col cacciavite mentre studiavo da quale vite fosse meglio partire.
> ...


dovere di nonno e padre , ricordavo dalla foto  non con il viso se ricordi poi come andò a finire con una forumista   un po intraprendente.
Sai mi fai ricordare che quando andavo a scuola le penne e le matite da lunghe diventavano mozziconi tritavo di tutto, per il fumo lo stimolo l'ho avuto per due anni e il nervoso che avevo l'ha sopportato egregiamente la mia signora e i miei pargoli


----------



## ologramma (24 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> non mi dici nulla di nuovo, conosco le regole e credimi, avete più problemi in Italia nel farvi inchiappettare da gente come Conte e Casalino che il sottoscritto. Qui c'è ordine (tranne per il traffico che sono degli idioti) e rispetto. Sardine, centri sociali e pattume vario vengono immediatamente messi a tacere per il buon vivere di tutti... da voi è solo caos.
> Poi stai tranquillo... ho riconoscimenti a livello governativo....dovrei veramente farla fuori dal vaso per essere messo alla porta.


quelli che tu nomini sono due persone che non conosco ma che apprezzo   contornati da altre ancora meglio , non so da quando sei in Cina ma se è da poco mi dici chi salvi di quelli che governavano prima ?
Non tutti  sono stati negativi ma una buona parte  si, poi ora vedi come ce la passiamo con le decisioni sulla sanità e i veti , avendo dato l'egemonia decisionale alle regioni si va tuto in ordine sparso  ecco il casino sai come dice il proverbio:troppi galli a cantà nun se va mai giorno.
Ma non è che sei un nostro vecchio forumisti di nome Daniele che andò in cina , te lo volevo chiedere


----------



## ipazia (24 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Smetti che ti fai male
> Ho fumato la mia ultima la sera che mia moglie mi ha detto di essere incinta la prima volta.
> Bei tempi.





Ho ridotto. 
Di molto. 

E ci ho pensato in passato a smettere. 
Poi ho deciso che fra tutte le cose che mi fanno male, questa è quella che mi fa meglio. 

Con la mia decana, quando ci si trova, andiamo a imboscarci come due adolescenti per fumare la sigaretta.   
E anche adesso, quando ci si sente per telefono fumarci la sigaretta insieme è un rito.
Probabilmente diminuirò ancora. 
Ma non ho intenzione di smettere del tutto.


----------



## danny (24 Marzo 2020)




----------



## ipazia (24 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> dovere di nonno e padre , ricordavo dalla foto  non con il viso se ricordi poi come andò a finire con una forumista   un po intraprendente.
> Sai mi fai ricordare che quando andavo a scuola le penne e le matite da lunghe diventavano mozziconi tritavo di tutto, per il fumo lo stimolo l'ho avuto per due anni e il nervoso che avevo l'ha sopportato egregiamente la mia signora e i miei pargoli


Se ne sono viste, non solo qui sul forum 

Io non masticavo le penne e le matite, ma avevo il gesto. Ho il gesto. 
Allora non lo controllavo, ora sì.
E' proprio la ritualità che mi piace e probabilmente mi rilassa. 
Quando non posso fumare, mi basta il gesto per rilassarmi e deviare il pensiero. 

E' una dipendenza forte quella da sigaretta.
Fisicamente se ne va piuttosto in fretta, un mesetto e sei pulito.
Poi c'è tutta la pulizia dei polmoni che richiede anni, ma questo è fisiologia. 
Dal punto di vista psicologico è una delle dipendenze più subdole. Duratura e riconosciuta socialmente. 

e brava la signora...il nervosismo di un fumatore è noiosissimo!! (e lo dico da fumatrice)


----------



## Lanyanjing (24 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> quelli che tu nomini sono due persone che non conosco ma che apprezzo   contornati da altre ancora meglio , non so da quando sei in Cina ma se è da poco mi dici chi salvi di quelli che governavano prima ?
> Non tutti  sono stati negativi ma una buona parte  si, poi ora vedi come ce la passiamo con le decisioni sulla sanità e i veti , avendo dato l'egemonia decisionale alle regioni si va tuto in ordine sparso  ecco il casino sai come dice il proverbio:troppi galli a cantà nun se va mai giorno.
> Ma non è che sei un nostro vecchio forumisti di nome Daniele che andò in cina , te lo volevo chiedere


Sono in Cina da 17 anni.....diciamo che l'unico politico che salverei è Bettino Craxi....

Sono iscritto da qualche mese, non mi chiamo Daniele..... ma per caso sai se è venuto a vivere a Dongguan? C'è un Daniele qui che conosco di vista


----------



## Darietto (24 Marzo 2020)

#Lanyanjing

da occidentale in cina, cosa pensi del yulin festival?


----------



## Lanyanjing (24 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> #Lanyanjing
> 
> da occidentale in cina, cosa pensi del yulin festival?


Francamente non penso nulla.... fa parte della loro tradizione. Sicuramente non ci andrò mai... meglio il festival della birra a Qingdao...più interessante sotto tutti gli aspetti!


----------



## ologramma (24 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Sono in Cina da 17 anni.....diciamo che l'unico politico che salverei è Bettino Craxi....
> 
> Sono iscritto da qualche mese, non mi chiamo Daniele..... ma per caso sai se è venuto a vivere a Dongguan? C'è un Daniele qui che conosco di vista


eccallà  il partito del 10 per cento tutto si spiega pensa che è stato l'artefice dell'inizio del buco che ancora abbiamo.
Non so quello che noi conosciamo qui  era di roma


----------



## ologramma (24 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se ne sono viste, non solo qui sul forum
> 
> Io non masticavo le penne e le matite, ma avevo il gesto. Ho il gesto.
> Allora non lo controllavo, ora sì.
> ...


io sono anni e l'ho scritto nei primi anni 2005 ebbi una broncopolmonite coperta, accertata dopo varie peripezie a analisi dopo tre mesi da quel luminare che ho già scritto , operò il santo padre dopo il ferimento ai gemelli lui primario del Forlanini  di roma , mi disse che ormai ero guarito e mi trovo i polmoni puliti come se non avessi fumato mai , per vedere i risultati devono  passare molti anni penso più di 20, questo mi ha permesso di fare  nuoto bel ritmo per l'età


----------



## bluestar02 (24 Marzo 2020)

Isolati da tutto mi dedico al Texas BBQ. Bellissima giornata oggi come meteo. Stringe il cuore pensando al contrasto con la situazione attuale.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> eccallà  il partito del 10 per cento tutto si spiega pensa che è stato l'artefice dell'inizio del buco che ancora abbiamo.
> Non so quello che noi conosciamo qui  era di roma


Era di Ferrara


----------



## stany (24 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Sono in Cina da 17 anni.....diciamo che l'unico politico che salverei è Bettino Craxi....
> 
> Sono iscritto da qualche mese, non mi chiamo Daniele..... ma per caso sai se è venuto a vivere a Dongguan? C'è un Daniele qui che conosco di vista


Adesso con sta storia di riabilitare Craxi..
È stato un uomo carismatico , anche per la stazza.Effettivamemte ha dimostrato di essere un autorevole primo ministro;ricordiamo sigonella...
Ma, c'è un ma! Assunto che tutti i partiti si finanziassero attraverso  fondi neri  ,per esempio non solo con le tangenti sugli appalti assegnati ai privati (si veda la codemi di Bruno De Mico, ma lì c'era il maestro di Gattico, Nicolazzi che riceveva le tangenti nella  24 ore che conteneva giusti giusti 500 milioni di lire ,alla volta) ma soprattutto dalle partecipazioni statali come  l'Eni.    Ma anche con controverse speculazioni finanziarie come avvenne nel famoso venerdì nero dell'ENI , appunto.
Il fatto è che, come disse Rino formica ,che era dello stesso partito di Craxi, che allora il convento era povero, ma i frati , ricchi!
Craxi attraverso il gigolò della contessa Agusta creo una ricchezza personale alle Cayman. Ma da quando divenne contumace, sottraendosi alla giustizia italiana, circolava voce che avesse ridotto sul lastrico alcuni antiquari milanesi ai quali non pagò tutto quello che si portò in Tunisia.
Quindi bisogna sempre scindere e interpretare l'operato  delle persone , a partire dai comportamenti soggettivi che, nel caso di Craxi contravvennero alle leggi dello stato e ne oscurarono il proprio operato , anch'esso discutibile ,come l'abolizione della scala mobile,per esempio; considerando ovviamente ciascun punto di vista.
Il fatto che forattini tutti i giorni lo raffigurasse con gli stivaloni ed il piglio ducesco, forse lo fa rimpiangere nei cuori di chi ha nostalgia dell'originale che condusse questo paese alla rovina, anche se uno come W. Churchill ai tempi (non sospetti) lo definì il miglior statista (dopo di lui si immagina) europeo.
Io preferisco uno come Pepe Mujica....


----------



## Skorpio (24 Marzo 2020)

Conte ha detto che ora serve un'altra stretta, ma... i contagi sono in calo.. 

Secondo me comincia a prenderci gusto..   

Io non ho capito se il parlamento della repubblica è stato messo tra i servizi essenziali. 
Mi pare (giustamente) di no.. Ho letto male?


----------



## danny (24 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Conte ha detto che ora serve un'altra stretta, ma... i contagi sono in calo..
> 
> Secondo me comincia a prenderci gusto..
> 
> ...


Dai, una democrazia non ha bisogno del Parlamento, suvvia.
Oggi CdM. Decidono loro. 
Stretta fino al 31 luglio?
Controlli coi droni?
Controllo sull'autonomia decisionale di comuni e regioni? 
Ma che è? Orwell?
Manca solo che chiudano i benzinai, ora.


----------



## stany (24 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Dai, una democrazia non ha bisogno del Parlamento, suvvia.
> Oggi CdM. Decidono loro.
> Stretta fino al 31 luglio?
> Controlli coi droni?
> ...


Volevate l'uomo forte?


----------



## ologramma (24 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era di Ferrara


sicuro ma non era quello che gli uccisero i genitori per una rapina  o sbaglio io?
Il tradito due volte  ce l'aveva sempre con i traditori e traditrici


----------



## ologramma (24 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Volevate l'uomo forte?View attachment 9130


mi sembra di aver letto che prima chiudono quelli dell'autostrada e poi quelli lungo le strade


----------



## ologramma (24 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Adesso con sta storia di riabilitare Craxi..
> È stato un uomo carismatico , anche per la stazza.Effettivamemte ha dimostrato di essere un autorevole primo ministro;ricordiamo sigonella...
> Ma, c'è un ma! Assunto che tutti i partiti si finanziassero attraverso  fondi neri  ,per esempio non solo con le tangenti sugli appalti assegnati ai privati (si veda la codemi di Bruno De Mico, ma lì c'era il maestro di Gattico, Nicolazzi che riceveva le tangenti nella  24 ore che conteneva giusti giusti 500 milioni di lire ,alla volta) ma soprattutto dalle partecipazioni statali come  l'Eni.    Ma anche con controverse speculazioni finanziarie come avvenne nel famoso venerdì nero dell'ENI , appunto.
> Il fatto è che, come disse Rino formica ,che era dello stesso partito di Craxi, che allora il convento era povero, ma i frati , ricchi!
> ...


quello che mi fa arrabbiare che era uno estimatore di Giuseppe Garibaldi ,  tu conosci i fatti di su devi  vedere cosa combinavano a Roma altri amici suoi ed anche lui  ? Basta non si può parlare senza fatti   ma si vedono i risvolti  di quelle persone  , due  che conosco da sempre  .......non si può scrivere se no ti do l'indirizzo di casa?


----------



## bluestar02 (24 Marzo 2020)

L'atmosfera è irreale. Perdi la percezione della realtà. V.H. è molto più rilassata di me. Mi dice di non lamentarmi nessuno ti spara addosso devi solo meditare e sgombrare la mente. Tu a Falluja duravi 2 ore e c'è di peggio che fare un BBQ con una ragazza selezionata da Playboy  sua citazione.
Beh ha ragione


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> sicuro ma non era quello che gli uccisero i genitori per una rapina  o sbaglio io?
> Il tradito due volte  ce l'aveva sempre con i traditori e traditrici


Questo non lo ricordo


----------



## ipazia (24 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Manca solo che chiudano i benzinai, ora.


https://www.repubblica.it/economia/...922/?ref=RHPPTP-BH-I252024840-C12-P12-S2.4-T1

dicevi?


----------



## stany (24 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> L'atmosfera è irreale. Perdi la percezione della realtà. V.H. è molto più rilassata di me. Mi dice di non lamentarmi nessuno ti spara addosso devi solo meditare e sgombrare la mente. Tu a Falluja duravi 2 ore e c'è di peggio che fare un BBQ con una ragazza selezionata da Playboy  sua citazione.
> Beh ha ragione


----------



## Skorpio (24 Marzo 2020)

Ora ha detto conte che alle 1820 parla e che ha capito davero quel che deve fare

Prepariamoci alla autocertificazione n 4


----------



## danny (24 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> https://www.repubblica.it/economia/...922/?ref=RHPPTP-BH-I252024840-C12-P12-S2.4-T1
> 
> dicevi?


Ok. Manca solo che tolgano internet.


----------



## danny (24 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ora ha detto conte che alle 1820 parla e che ha capito davero quel che deve fare
> 
> Prepariamoci alla autocertificazione n 4


Sto finendo il toner.
Ma dove lo vedo?
Su Facebook, Instagram o Tik Tok?
Non è che è anche su Tinder?


----------



## Skorpio (24 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sto finendo il toner.
> Ma dove lo vedo?
> Su Facebook, Instagram o Tik Tok?
> Non è che è anche su Tinder?


I rivenditori di stampanti e toner sono stati inseriti  fra i servizi essenziali


----------



## stany (24 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> quello che mi fa arrabbiare che era uno estimatore di Giuseppe Garibaldi ,  tu conosci i fatti di su devi  vedere cosa combinavano a Roma altri amici suoi ed anche lui  ? Basta non si può parlare senza fatti   ma si vedono i risvolti  di quelle persone  , due  che conosco da sempre  .......non si può scrivere se no ti do l'indirizzo di casa?


Io so solo che è una trentina d'anni fa Mi trovai sulle Dolomiti in un albergo, per una settimana a mangiare al tavolo col capo dei commessi di Montecitorio; quello che mi raccontava di quella ambiente Era incredibile.   Ad un certo punto disse " se la gente sapesse quello che succede a Roma farebbe la rivoluzione".


----------



## ipazia (24 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ok. Manca solo che tolgano internet.


  

Se tolgono internet non posso più lavorare. 
Cazzo faccio poi tutto il giorno????


----------



## ologramma (24 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Io so solo che è una trentina d'anni fa Mi trovai sulle Dolomiti in un albergo, per una settimana a mangiare al tavolo col capo dei commessi di Montecitorio; quello che mi raccontava di quella ambiente Era incredibile.   Ad un certo punto disse " se la gente sapesse quello che succede a Roma farebbe la rivoluzione".


io con il campeggio mi trovai a seguire scalfaro e pertini  su alle dolomiti e anche in val d'aosta 1991 , non li conoscevo solo si vedevano le guardie del corpo  di scalfaro a Pera quando rientravo dalle spendite e faticose passeggiate , che tempi


----------



## ipazia (24 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sto finendo il toner.
> *Ma dove lo vedo?*
> Su Facebook, Instagram o Tik Tok?
> Non è che è anche su Tinder?


Ha fatto il gruppo whatsapp  
Più intimo...


----------



## ologramma (24 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se tolgono internet non posso più lavorare.
> Cazzo faccio poi tutto il giorno????


ti alleni


----------



## danny (24 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ha fatto il gruppo whatsapp
> Più intimo...


Ah, ecco.
Basta che poi non si metta a mandare anche foto del pippo, eh.


----------



## ipazia (24 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> ti alleni


faccio già anche quello. 
Massaggi compresi che sto ancora scontando l'infortunio dell'anno scorso e mi fa ancora male ovunque. 

Sono una che fa cose in parallelo. 
Ho sempre almeno 3/4 cose aperte contemporaneamente. 
Se non faccio così, mi stufo e non sono concentrata.


----------



## ologramma (24 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> faccio già anche quello.
> Massaggi compresi che sto ancora scontando l'infortunio dell'anno scorso e mi fa ancora male ovunque.
> 
> Sono una che fa cose in parallelo.
> ...


ma fai ginnastica artistica?


----------



## ipazia (24 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ah, ecco.
> Basta che poi non si metta a mandare anche foto del pippo, eh.


----------



## ipazia (24 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma fai ginnastica artistica?


nah...non è proprio il mio genere. 

ho dovuto interrompere kung fu. ero troppo rotta per fare qualunque cosa, kung fu era proprio oltre. 
Sto ricominciando lentamente a muovermi. 
Ma ho spalle, schiena, braccia, collo ancora infiammatissimi. E il mio corpo non ha imparato a muoversi bene con le nuove posture. 

Quindi vado piano piano.

L'ultima volta che ho spostato la legna sono rimasta quasi bloccata per una settimana.


----------



## ologramma (24 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> nah...non è proprio il mio genere.
> 
> ho dovuto interrompere kung fu. ero troppo rotta per fare qualunque cosa, kung fu era proprio oltre.
> Sto ricominciando lentamente a muovermi.
> ...


messa malino allora ? 
Sarebbe lo sport di bruce lee ?
Se è quello sopra sei da temere  fai male se ti arrabbi
Quandi hai preso il colpo della strega ?


----------



## ipazia (24 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> messa malino allora ?
> Sarebbe lo sport di bruce lee ?
> Se è quello sopra sei da temere  fai male se ti arrabbi
> Quandi hai preso il colpo della strega ?


Tipo bruce lee sì, ma mica così brava eh  

Se mi arrabbio non sono piacevole. A prescindere.
Quando parto parto. E parto per colpire, non per fare carezze. In alternativa non parto e osservo.
Dipende se ritengo ne valga la pena oppure no. 
Non sono una persona particolarmente pacifica, ma non mi incazzo a casaccio o per sfogo. Mi incazzo solo se per qualche motivo ci tengo. 
Mica che chiunque valga la pena di una arrabbiatura    

No, non colpo della strega. Sono strascichi dell'infortunio che fanno fatica ad andare definitivamente a posto.
Mi han detto che ci vorrà ancora almeno un annetto abbondante per riprendermi del tutto. Nel frattempo allenarsi e pedalare.

Ma sono già migliorata moltissimo...l'anno scorso in questo periodo non ero neppure in grado di vestirmi da sola completamente.
Avevo continuamente bisogno di aiuto.
quindi direi che sto piuttosto bene. Adesso sono solo dolori e va più che bene così!


----------



## ologramma (24 Marzo 2020)

ho un cugino che pratica anzi praticava il kickboxing cioè lotta con il colpi di piedi  sta messo male con i ginocchi è un cristone di due metri e supera i 40 anni , a dolori perenni è quasi da protesi per come sono rovinate tira avanti.
Il dolore va e viene è costretto a prender delle volte l'antiinfiammatorio e deve lavorare .
Sai che dico sempre se il dolore mi passa anche dopo un annetto  è segno buono ,quello che fino ad ora mi è successo  , prima che soffrivo di quel brutto colpo della strega con i nuoto lo curato e mi ha permesso di arrivare benino alla pensione  e seguito a farla come pure altre cose mi sembra che l'ho già scritto  sai la vecchia incombe


----------



## ipazia (24 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> ho un cugino che pratica anzi praticava il kickboxing cioè lotta con il colpi di piedi  sta messo male con i ginocchi è un cristone di due metri e supera i 40 anni , a dolori perenni è quasi da protesi per come sono rovinate tira avanti.
> Il dolore va e viene è costretto a prender delle volte l'antiinfiammatorio e deve lavorare .
> Sai che dico sempre se il dolore mi passa anche dopo un annetto  è segno buono ,quello che fino ad ora mi è successo  , prima che soffrivo di quel brutto colpo della strega con i nuoto lo curato e mi ha permesso di arrivare benino alla pensione  e seguito a farla come pure altre cose mi sembra che l'ho già scritto  sai la vecchia incombe


Bella la kick!!
Io preferivo il kung fu, ma per il mio maestro, il mio Suto. 
E' il suo modo di insegnare e di accompagnare i suoi novizi. 

mi spiace per tuo cugino, è' brutto dover prendere l'antiinfiammatorio. 
L'anno scorso ne ho preso parecchio. Con quel che ne consegue in termini di salute generale. Ma fin dopo aprile anche dormire era un problema. 
Quindi abbassare il dolore era importante. Mi avevano sgridata perchè sopportavo il dolore. E ho ubbidito alla fine. 

Adesso non ne prendo praticamente più. Solo nelle giornate brutte o quando magari esagero e non faccio con calma e poi pago pegno.

Dovevo iniziare la piscina poco prima del delirio....vabbè. 
Per fortuna G. è capace di fare i massaggi. Senza i suoi massaggi sarebbe molto, molto peggio. 

Io vado, a prescindere. 
Il dolore in un modo o nell'altro trova un suo posto in una vita. 
La mia fortuna è che faccio un lavoro sedentario. Se avessi fatto un lavoro manuale, avrei dovuto cambiare lavoro.


----------



## ologramma (24 Marzo 2020)

dai non ci pensare che come dice un vecchio proverbio .tutto passa  e io dico quasi.
Buona cena  e speriamo che stasera sia quella del massaggio e.............


----------



## ipazia (24 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> dai non ci pensare che come dice un vecchio proverbio .tutto passa  e io dico quasi.
> Buona cena  e speriamo che stasera sia quella del massaggio e.............


  

si dice anche da me. 

Buona cena anche a te!


----------



## stany (24 Marzo 2020)

Nuove restrizioni delle libertà personale negli Usa ;  c'è il penele!


----------



## bluestar02 (24 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se tolgono internet non posso più lavorare.
> Cazzo faccio poi tutto il giorno????


Avrei un suggerimento...


----------



## bluestar02 (24 Marzo 2020)

Purtroppo è morto un amico di V.H.
35 anni sportivissimo medico ex marine.
Saputo 5 min fa.
COVID non è una cosa da vecchi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Purtroppo è morto un amico di V.H.
> 35 anni sportivissimo medico ex marine.
> Saputo 5 min fa.
> COVID non è una cosa da vecchi.


no non è solo da vecchi, purtroppo le statistiche pubblicate hanno fatto passare un messaggio sbagliato.


----------



## bluestar02 (24 Marzo 2020)

@ipazia in effetti lo sport da combattimento porta alcuni problemi se si fa per anni a buoni livelli.
Me ne accorgo con lei iper allenata ai limiti e forse oltre l'umano. Da un POV medico è super controllata ma non so quanto si possa reggere.
A fare flessioni con lo zaino tattico in spalla è super ma io a mangiare nutella la distruggo.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Marzo 2020)

Oggi spesa. Alla cassa dietro di me sbuca un signore sui 60, forse anche di più. Mentre io riponevo la spesa nella borsa non ha pazientato, non l'avevo neppure notato prima (probabilmente ha chiesto se poteva passare avanti a quello dopo di me): 1,75 €, un pacchetto di patatine. Ho guardato la cassiera, l'aria stanca, quasi rassegnata (sono anni che la vedo al suo posto di cassiera), mi ha detto "sapessi quanti ce ne sono".
Entrando nello stabile ho notato i necrologi appesi al muro, di solito non li guardo mai. Non li ho guardati neppure oggi a dire il vero, sono sfrecciata davanti. Ma ho notato le foto. Alcune erano classiche, ma molte altre erano tagliate male, non scelte, in una foto una signora era mezza girata, ho avuto la percezione fossero tirate fuori da qualche foto fatta in casa (con il cellulare come si usa ora), magari una cena di famiglia.
Tensione


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Oggi spesa. Alla cassa dietro di me sbuca un signore sui 60, forse anche di più. Mentre io riponevo la spesa nella borsa non ha pazientato, non l'avevo neppure notato prima (probabilmente ha chiesto se poteva passare avanti a quello dopo di me): 1,75 €, un pacchetto di patatine. Ho guardato la cassiera, l'aria stanca, quasi rassegnata (sono anni che la vedo al suo posto di cassiera), mi ha detto "sapessi quanti ce ne sono".
> Entrando nello stabile ho notato i necrologi appesi al muro, di solito non li guardo mai. Non li ho guardati neppure oggi a dire il vero, sono sfrecciata davanti. Ma ho notato le foto. Alcune erano classiche, ma molte altre erano tagliate male, non scelte, in una foto una signora era mezza girata, ho avuto la percezione fossero tirate fuori da qualche foto fatta in casa (con il cellulare come si usa ora), magari una cena di famiglia.
> Tensione


Ma il dubbio che comprare sia un modo per contenere l’ansia non viene a nessuno?
Per tutta la vita siamo stati spinti all’acquisto, al possesso per placare la nostra insoddisfazione e la pubblicità aumentava la nostra insoddisfazione attraverso modelli inarrivabili e adesso ci stupiamo che, in una situazione in cui vi è un bombardamento di messaggi ansiogeni, ci sia chi reagisce con acquisti compulsivi?
Direte che proprio per la situazione di pericolo dovrebbero avere compreso che non bisogna uscire. Ma quando mai è successo? Quando mai si è smesso di fumare e di bere sapendo che faceva male?
E il dubbio che tutto questo controllo sociale sugli acquisti degli altri e sugli spostamenti degli altri siano il nostro modo di gestire l’ansia non ci viene?


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)

Intanto  la figura più autorevole che, come da almeno negli ultimi dieci anni, dice in merito alla situazione economica le cose più attendibili, è stato il governatore della banca d'Italia , questa sera su la7.

Ho imparato che  da Mario Draghi in poi,  se si vuole capire cosa succederà , è meglio ascoltare il governatore della banca d'Italia piuttosto che il presidente del consiglio.
Floris ha fatto delle domande a Visco, che ha aggirato piuttosto bene in modo generico, atteso che nemmeno lui abbia la palla di vetro. Ha chiuso il proprio ragionamento ricordando che tutto ciò che verrà fatto a livello di intervento economico dovrà essere compatibile con il vincolo di bilancio....
Tradotto : ci aspettano lacrime e sangue!

Inoltre quei pianta tulipani degli olandesi non sono d'accordo insieme con la culona inchiavabile alla  emissione degli eurobond , per l'occasione definiti Corona Bond; anche adesso che il problema è di tutti non solo  della Grecia o dell'Italia.

Che continuassero a girare in bicicletta e a contrabbandare diamanti, e non rompessero il cazzo!
Un paese con la popolazione che non arriva a quella della Lombardia
dovrebbe impedirci di accedere a finanziamenti non speculativi?


----------



## disincantata (25 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Purtroppo è morto un amico di V.H.
> 35 anni sportivissimo medico ex marine.
> Saputo 5 min fa.
> COVID non è una cosa da vecchi.



Praticava la professione di medico?? Sono quelli piu'  a rischio. Inoltre , ara' un caso,  ma sembra faccia molto male lo sport, quasi tutti sportivi i giovani colpiti.


----------



## bluestar02 (25 Marzo 2020)

disincantata ha detto:


> Praticava la professione di medico?? Sono quelli piu'  a rischio. Inoltre , ara' un caso,  ma sembra faccia molto male lo sport, quasi tutti sportivi i giovani colpiti.


Si medico militare USMC


----------



## disincantata (25 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Si medico militare USMC


Quindi purtroppo comprensibile il contagio. Meno come mai non siano riusciti a salvarlo.


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)

i


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)

Impressionante...
io esco di notte col cane Ma non trovo nessuno in giro e tantomeno controlli vigili carabinieri Polizia; evidentemente però le persone hanno paura delle sanzioni.


----------



## bluestar02 (25 Marzo 2020)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quindi purtroppo comprensibile il contagio. Meno come mai non siano riusciti a salvarlo.


Complicazioni respiratorie scarno comunicato.


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)

Possibile che in Cina ci siano meno morti ci che in Italia?


----------



## alberto15 (25 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Possibile che in Cina ci siano meno morti ci che in Italia?


sara' perche' vi sono meno vecchi tra i 75 e i 90 anni che sono la stragrande maggioranza dei morti in Italia


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> sara' perche' vi sono meno vecchi tra i 75 e i 90 anni che sono la stragrande maggioranza dei morti in Italia


Certo questo lo  ripetono da due mesi! Ma se i dati relative alle utenze telefoniche sono veri , anche nell'ipotesi del 10% che  sottolinea il video, evidentemente non sono 4000-5000 i morti.... Ma si parla di un paio di milioni.

Ricordo che il terremoto del 1977 fece 800000 morti e lo Si venne a sapere alcuni anni dopo.


----------



## Lanyanjing (25 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Possibile che in Cina ci siano meno morti ci che in Italia?


Questa delle utenze te la spiego io. E' entrata in vigore mesi fa verso la fine dell'anno una nuova legge che per la rete mobile è necessario all'atto dell'apertura di un nuovo contratto la scansione biometrica. Numeri già vecchi sarebberero stati controllati, in caso di discordanza chiusi.
Qui fai presto a fare grandi numeri.... poi durante il periodo del virus sicuramente qualcuno che parlava troppo si è trovato il numero chiuso (successo ad un mio carissimo amico Cinese, troppo polemico)

Per me i conti che non tornano sono in Germania e Francia....


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Questa delle utenze te la spiego io. E' entrata in vigore mesi fa verso la fine dell'anno una nuova legge che per la rete mobile è necessario all'atto dell'apertura di un nuovo contratto la scansione biometrica. Numeri già vecchi sarebberero stati controllati, in caso di discordanza chiusi.
> Qui fai presto a fare grandi numeri.... poi durante il periodo del virus sicuramente qualcuno che parlava troppo si è trovato il numero chiuso (successo ad un mio carissimo amico Cinese, troppo polemico)
> 
> Per me i conti che non tornano sono in Germania e Francia....


Pensavo anch'io alla chiusura di doppie utenze.... O a qualche provvedimento di censura.


----------



## danny (25 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Possibile che in Cina ci siano meno morti ci che in Italia?


No.
Ci hanno probabilmente mentito fin dall'inizio.
Comunque i numeri non sono confrontabili se cambiano i parametri di rilevazione. Anche da noi ci sono tanti morti in casa che non rientrano nelle statistiche.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il dubbio che comprare sia un modo per contenere l’ansia non viene a nessuno?
> Per tutta la vita siamo stati spinti all’acquisto, al possesso per placare la nostra insoddisfazione e la pubblicità aumentava la nostra insoddisfazione attraverso modelli inarrivabili e adesso ci stupiamo che, in una situazione in cui vi è un bombardamento di messaggi ansiogeni, ci sia chi reagisce con acquisti compulsivi?
> Direte che proprio per la situazione di pericolo dovrebbero avere compreso che non bisogna uscire. Ma quando mai è successo? Quando mai si è smesso di fumare e di bere sapendo che faceva male?
> E il dubbio che tutto questo controllo sociale sugli acquisti degli altri e sugli spostamenti degli altri siano il nostro modo di gestire l’ansia non ci viene?


Un pacchetto di patatine è un modo per uscire di casa e farsi un giro. Indubbiamente uscire di casa aiuta. Alleggerisce.
Ma lo stesso farsi una passeggiata, per come la vedo io ancor più. Non fosse che dovevo comprare tante cose (non ho fatto spesa solo per me), sarei andata volentieri a piedi. E non hai idea della voglia che avrei di farmi una gran bella passeggiata. Lunga.
Io potrei fare un giro per campi, passando una piccola zona di circa 300 metri, un pelo oltre le direttive ma nessuno sta a misurare con il metro, e avrei potuto farlo anche prima che venissero ristrette. Però ho notato una cosa, che come io vedo gente passare dalla finestra, altri potrebbero vedere me. E quindi diventare parte, pur in un frammento, di un pensiero verso il "ehh caxxo se escono gli altri esco pure io". Quindi ho scelto di non farlo. Ho scelto di rispettare quanto mi è stato chiesto dal presidente della regione per il bene collettivo, almeno per ora trovo abbia senso aderirvi, tra le cose che ci ha chiesto, e ripetuto più volte nelle conferenze stampa, c'è non usare la possibilità di uscita come scusante (vedi pacchetto di patatine).
Al signore in questione non è stato detto niente. Non ho alcuna autorità per porre controllo sociale.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Marzo 2020)

Infatti in Cina non hanno contato tutte le morti che sono avvenute in casa... 
Famiglie intere..... 
I veri numeri non li sapremo mai... E per l età.... Cazzo muoiono anche i giovani... Non solo i vecchi...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Un pacchetto di patatine è un modo per uscire di casa e farsi un giro. Indubbiamente uscire di casa aiuta. Alleggerisce.
> Ma lo stesso farsi una passeggiata, per come la vedo io ancor più. Non fosse che dovevo comprare tante cose (non ho fatto spesa solo per me), sarei andata volentieri a piedi. E non hai idea della voglia che avrei di farmi una gran bella passeggiata. Lunga.
> Io potrei fare un giro per campi, passando una piccola zona di circa 300 metri, un pelo oltre le direttive ma nessuno sta a misurare con il metro, e avrei potuto farlo anche prima che venissero ristrette. Però ho notato una cosa, che come io vedo gente passare dalla finestra, altri potrebbero vedere me. E quindi diventare parte, pur in un frammento, di un pensiero verso il "ehh caxxo se escono gli altri esco pure io". Quindi ho scelto di non farlo. Ho scelto di rispettare quanto mi è stato chiesto dal presidente della regione per il bene collettivo, almeno per ora trovo abbia senso aderirvi, tra le cose che ci ha chiesto, e ripetuto più volte nelle conferenze stampa, c'è non usare la possibilità di uscita come scusante (vedi pacchetto di patatine).
> Al signore in questione non è stato detto niente. Non ho alcuna autorità per porre controllo sociale.


Tu stai agendo in modo responsabile verso di te, ma anche con responsabilità sociale.
Semplicemente ho preso a pretesto la tua esperienza per dire che si può essere tolleranti nei confronti di chi ha un bisogno per mantenere il proprio equilibrio.
Sembra che io sminuisca qualcosa? Mi dispiace, contesto la tendenza a ingigantire. I morti sono molti e se individualmente ci dispiace di chi è a noi vicino, ci fa paura l’alto numero perché ci fa apparire il pericolo più probabile.
Non credo molto invece alla reale partecipazione per il dolore di sconosciuti, altrimenti non dormiremmo mai per tutti i mali del mondo. 
Penso che tenersi informati minuto per minuto (anche se è difficile evitarlo) e immaginare conseguenze catastrofiche economiche e sociali sia un modo per credere di avere il controllo. È ovviamente più presente in chi ha già tendenza al controllo.
Io ho abbandonato da tempo l’idea di poter avere il controllo e questo mi dà serenità. Poi per un mese in casa non mi sembra tanto difficile.  Mi dispiace se la mia serenità viene trovata irritante.


----------



## ipazia (25 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> @ipazia in effetti lo sport da combattimento porta alcuni problemi se si fa per anni a buoni livelli.
> Me ne accorgo con lei iper allenata ai limiti e forse oltre l'umano. Da un POV medico è super controllata ma non so quanto si possa reggere.
> A fare flessioni con lo zaino tattico in spalla è super ma io a mangiare nutella la distruggo.


Ero una novizia.

L'infortunio non è stato combattendo.

Purtroppo le flessioni sulle braccia non riesco ancora a farle.
Riesco a farle in piedi, a muro.
Ma a terra non sono ancora in grado. E buh...non so se lo sarò come prima. Riesco a fare solo usando i pugni e non il palmo. Se uso il palmo, finisco naso a terra, battere il naso fa malissimissimo!!!

Mi manca da morire il mio corpo di prima...questo non lo conosco ancora bene.
Sto imparando a parlarci. E ubbidire. Se esagero mi fa vedere i sorci verdi.
E' di poche parole 

Pensa che a me la nutella, e i dolci in generale fanno veramente schifo.
Da nausea.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu stai agendo in modo responsabile verso di te, ma anche con responsabilità sociale.
> Semplicemente ho preso a pretesto la tua esperienza per dire che si può essere tolleranti nei confronti di chi ha un bisogno per mantenere il proprio equilibrio.
> Sembra che io sminuisca qualcosa? Mi dispiace, contesto la tendenza a ingigantire. I morti sono molti e se individualmente ci dispiace di chi è a noi vicino, ci fa paura l’alto numero perché ci fa apparire il pericolo più probabile.
> Non credo molto invece alla reale partecipazione per il dolore di sconosciuti, altrimenti non dormiremmo mai per tutti i mali del mondo.
> ...


A me non irriti per niente. Sei tu che forse hai trovato irritante me. 
Quello che ho scritto nei necrologi non era partecipazione al dolore di sconosciuti, è solo che osservo, e uscendo ho osservato quello. Se tu ci hai letto partecipazione al dolore altrui non hai capito il senso della mia osservazione.
Riguardo la tolleranza nel mantenere il proprio equilibrio non so cosa dirti.... è comprensibile, certamente. Ma ci è stato detto che con i respiratori stiamo andando nella cacca, ora stanno confiscando quelli dei veterinari. Stamattina ho sentito, ma l'avevo già sentito, che alcuni dimessi (non so in che percentuali) riportano danni neurologici, e hanno necessità di un mese di riabilitazione.


----------



## ipazia (25 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A me non irriti per niente. Sei tu che forse hai trovato irritante me.
> Quello che ho scritto nei necrologi non era partecipazione al dolore di sconosciuti, è solo che osservo, e uscendo ho osservato quello. Se tu ci hai letto partecipazione al dolore altrui non hai capito il senso della mia osservazione.
> Riguardo la tolleranza nel mantenere il proprio equilibrio non so cosa dirti.... è comprensibile, certamente. Ma ci è stato detto che con i respiratori stiamo andando nella cacca, ora stanno confiscando quelli dei veterinari. Stamattina ho sentito, ma l'avevo già sentito, che alcuni dimessi (non so in che percentuali) riportano danni neurologici, e hanno necessità di un mese di riabilitazione.


Non si sta ancora parlando delle conseguenze sul lungo periodo.
Nemmeno delle polmoniti acute.
Non le sanno. Le scopriremo. (uno dei motivi per cui penso che non tornerà tutto come prima)

Ho letto anche del fatto che il virus pare vada ad agire sugli organi principali, polmoni, fegato, reni e cuore.
E che vada ad agire anche sul sistema nervoso centrale.
Fra i vari sintomi, c'è mal di testa e confusione. 

Ma ci stanno studiando.
Ed è tutto in evoluzione.

Io penso una cosa semplicissima.
Ci hanno abituati a pensare che ci si fa male, ci si ammala, e poi fondamentalmente o si guarisce o si muore.
Ma e si guarisce, andrà tutto bene. Tutto tornerà come prima. 

Col mio infortunio ho capito concretamente che non si torna come prima.
Restano conseguenze e segni.
che condizionano da poco a molto.

La mia riabilitatrice quando le ho detto che il chirurgo mi aveva detto che sarei tornata al 100% mi aveva detto "beh...guarda la cicatrice che hai. Non sei già più al 100%. Anche solo da un punto di vista estetico. Fai i conti con il fatto che non tornerai al 100%. Ma non ti perderai".

Questi segni non sono solo un costo per la persona in termini di salute.
Lo sono in termini economici, Terapie, farmaci, visite etc.
E lo sono anche per il sistema sanitario tutto.


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)

Io dopo le polmoniti sono sensibilissimo al gas di scarico dei diesel ed al fumo di sigaretta; mi viene subito il catarro e da tossire . Mia moglie dice che lo faccio apposta! Ma non è che vada a fumare in un'altra stanza, come fa sua sorella,per dire.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Impressionante...
> io esco di notte col cane Ma non trovo nessuno in giro e tantomeno controlli vigili carabinieri Polizia; evidentemente però le persone hanno paura delle sanzioni.


stanno iniziando a rubare, di notte , le gomme alle auto


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Possibile che in Cina ci siano meno morti ci che in Italia?


in cina è iniziato nell'ottobre del 2019, se a gennaio hanno preso provvedimenti vuol dire che era fuori controllo per i numeri, quelli comunicati erano limitati alle ultime ore prima della dichiarazione. Come da noi i positivi sono riferiti ai tamponi eseguiti che sono fatti alla necessità e come ben sappiamo, se stai male a casa non te lo fanno.
Fuori dal supermercato misurano la febbre, se hai 37 -37,5 ti mandano a casa, Quindi? Poi si deve stare chiusi in casa in attesa di evoluzione. Nessun accertamento.
Dati inattendibili. Sicuramente il numero di decessi è alto.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A me non irriti per niente. Sei tu che forse hai trovato irritante me.
> Quello che ho scritto nei necrologi non era partecipazione al dolore di sconosciuti, è solo che osservo, e uscendo ho osservato quello. Se tu ci hai letto partecipazione al dolore altrui non hai capito il senso della mia osservazione.
> Riguardo la tolleranza nel mantenere il proprio equilibrio non so cosa dirti.... è comprensibile, certamente. Ma ci è stato detto che con i respiratori stiamo andando nella cacca, ora stanno confiscando quelli dei veterinari. Stamattina ho sentito, ma l'avevo già sentito, che alcuni dimessi (non so in che percentuali) riportano danni neurologici, e hanno necessità di un mese di riabilitazione.


Ho risposto a te proprio perché non volevo che apparisse una contrapposizione.
Non è che se uno compra le patatine o fa un giro un po’ più lungo sta ipso facto contagiando.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non si sta ancora parlando delle conseguenze sul lungo periodo.
> Nemmeno delle polmoniti acute.
> Non le sanno. Le scopriremo. (uno dei motivi per cui penso che non tornerà tutto come prima)
> 
> ...


Anche io ho avuto modo di sperimentare il "non si torna più come prima", e certe credenze che hai espresso nel neretto non fanno più parte di me già da molto tempo. Già una settimana fa si leggeva di chi si poneva domande su questi "guariti", nei tempi moderni la gente si aspetta il video, il comunicato su fb.
Ho letto di una donna morta, sulla quarantina, qualcosa di più, e ho guardato la sua pagina fb, aperta al pubblico, almeno per quanto lei ha ritenuto voler condividere ovviamente. Era in ospedale da un pezzo.
Qualche settimana fa sotto una foto (la donna si trovava già ricoverata), nei commenti, un contatto di questa donna (un'altra donna) scrive, in dialetto, "sei che posti su fb, non mi sembra che stai morendo, dai dai...". La donna tenta tra le righe di farle comprendere che lo sta facendo per il figlio, per tenere alto il morale (lei malata in ospedale).
Il bollettino di guerra mi fa ancora effetto. Ma due giorni fa, anche se è stata cosa di un giorno (nel senso che non si è ripetuto il giorno seguente), il numero dei morti e gli altri dati che vengono aggiornati giorno dopo giorno non mi ha fatto alcun effetto. Normale. Ho pensato all'uso di questi giorni della parola "guerra" e quella sensazione di non provare niente, di trovare normale ciò che fino al giorno prima non si riteneva normale, mi ha effettivamente fatto pensare a qualcosa molto vicino alla guerra.


----------



## bluestar02 (25 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ero una novizia.
> 
> L'infortunio non è stato combattendo.
> 
> ...


Mi spiace molto
Però sei la mia donna ideale.
Non attenteresti mai alle mie scorte di nutella


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)

Quando ci sono 11 pagine di necrologi nella provincia di Bergamo la.cosa è evidente.


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho risposto a te proprio perché non volevo che apparisse una contrapposizione.
> Non è che se uno compra le patatine o fa un giro un po’ più lungo sta ipso facto contagiando.


Altrimenti si deve predisporre un protocollo in cui si stabilisce quanto si può spendere quali generi alimentari acquistare E quante volte al supermercato si può andare al giorno.
allora è meglio in Cina che ti portano il mangiare a casa.


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> stanno iniziando a rubare, di notte , le gomme alle auto


se in una città di un milione di abitanti puoi uscire di notte e forse non incontri nemmeno una pattuglia, in un paese di 3-4 Mila abitanti secondo voi ci sono controlli da parte dei carabinieri di notte? Se la cosa perdura potremmo vedere delle razzie nelle seconde case.


----------



## ipazia (25 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Anche io ho avuto modo di sperimentare il "non si torna più come prima", e certe credenze che hai espresso nel neretto non fanno più parte di me già da molto tempo. Già una settimana fa si leggeva di chi si poneva domande su questi "guariti", nei tempi moderni la gente si aspetta il video, il comunicato su fb.
> Ho letto di una donna morta, sulla quarantina, qualcosa di più, e ho guardato la sua pagina fb, aperta al pubblico, almeno per quanto lei ha ritenuto voler condividere ovviamente. Era in ospedale da un pezzo.
> Qualche settimana fa sotto una foto (la donna si trovava già ricoverata), nei commenti, un contatto di questa donna (un'altra donna) scrive, in dialetto, "sei che posti su fb, non mi sembra che stai morendo, dai dai...". La donna tenta tra le righe di farle comprendere che lo sta facendo per il figlio, per tenere alto il morale (lei malata in ospedale).
> Il bollettino di guerra mi fa ancora effetto. Ma due giorni fa, anche se è stata cosa di un giorno (nel senso che non si è ripetuto il giorno seguente), il numero dei morti e gli altri dati che vengono aggiornati giorno dopo giorno non mi ha fatto alcun effetto. Normale. Ho pensato all'uso di questi giorni della parola "guerra" e quella sensazione di non provare niente, di trovare normale ciò che fino al giorno prima non si riteneva normale, mi ha effettivamente fatto pensare a qualcosa molto vicino alla guerra.



Ti capisco.

Io mi rifiuto di considerare normale quello che sta accadendo. E ancor di più mi rifiuto di normalizzarlo.
Mio nonno piangeva i suoi compagni morti in tempi eccezionali a distanza di decenni, io voglio piangere.
Voglio conservare la mia umanità. Il dolore che resta lì in commozione e gratitudine.

Non mi fanno effetto strettamente i numeri pubblicati. Sono rilevazioni a fine valutativo e statistico.
Fra l'altro penso che siano assolutamente irrreali.
Se è vero che la letalità rilevata a Vò e in Cina, si aggira intorno al 3%, facciamo pure al 5% dai, quella qui da me che scende dai numeri si aggira invece intorno al 12%.

Da profana penso che, ragionando un momento sui dati, questo significa che o il virus è mutato (ma pare di no dagli studi) oppure al numero dei positivi manca qualche decina di migliaia di persone, se non di più.

Questo significa che il rischio di contagio è alto. Che il rischio maggiore è il contagio.
Per il semplice motivo che in giro c'è una botta di gente non rilevata che magari è asintomatica o con sintomi lievi e non riconoscibili chiaramente.
Diversi epidemiologi stanno leggendo in questi termini i dati.

Poi sono ipotesi ovviamente.

Sono una che organizza la quotidianità sullo scenario peggiore quando si parla di ipotesi non confermate dai dati.

Quindi non è la letalità a preoccuparmi ora come ora.
Che ragionandola in questi termini non è un rischio alto, seppur presente a prescindere dall'età.

Ma il contagio in sè.

E il contagio non riguarda me personalmente, non è paura di essere contagiata.

La questione del contagio non può non essere letta in termini sociali e quindi sanitari ed economici.
Con tutti i risvolti del caso. Sul breve, medio e lungo termine.

A partire dalla lunghezza del fermo di tutto.

Non mi spaventa per esempio il numero dei positivi.
Anzi.
Bene che emergano i positivi. Significa che sta emergendo il sommerso.
Ed è una ottima notizia.

Più emerge il sommerso più la situazione entra nelle possibilità di controllo di chi ci lavora.

Questa la parte razionale.

Per quella emotiva, non me ne fotte un cazzo delle rassicurazioni. (mi fanno incazzare e sono superstizione. Come è superstizioso il pensiero del tornare alla normalità...che funziona solo se si pensa al proprio orticello, ma io non sono capace di dimenticarmi che il mio orticello non vive nel vuoto pneumatico).

In questa parte di me i numeri prendono consistenza di nomi e cognomi. Vite e persone. E anche animali rimasti senza padrone che chissà dove finiscono.
Voglio provare il dolore naturale di una situazione come questa. Voglio sentire la consistenza della vita che scorre.
La paura.
Voglio commuovermi per chi soffre. E per chi non può essergli accanto. E per chi gli è accanto.

Non mi piace l'umanità.
Ma mi piace la *mia* umanità. 

Non mi metto a fare discorsi troppo complessi sullo stato di salute a lungo termini di medici e operatori in prima linea.
questo è un articolo interessante
https://www.huffingtonpost.it/entry...712c5b6f5b7c547ce51?utm_hp_ref=it-coronavirus

Ho amici e parenti stretti medici, che sono in prima linea. Non mi dimentico.
E' affetto.
Che si allarga tramite loro anche a chi non conosco. E si sta facendo il culo.

Penso ai vecchi che muoiono senza capire cosa gli succede.
A quelli abbandonati nei letti trovati dalla polizia morti a Madrid.
Penso agli Innominati.

Penso ai giovani che si sentivano invincibili.
Penso ai disabili e agli psichiatrici e alle famiglie che ce li hanno in casa in questa situazione h24/7.
Penso a chi è solo in casa.

Penso e mi lascio soffrire.

Resto comunque una privilegiata.
Esser grata lo considero un dovere. 
e la gratitudine non è la pacchetta sulla spalla e l'arcobaleno.


----------



## ipazia (25 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Mi spiace molto
> Però sei la mia donna ideale.
> Non attenteresti mai alle mie scorte di nutella




La nutella con me è al sicuro!


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> L'atmosfera è irreale. Perdi la percezione della realtà. V.H. è molto più rilassata di me. Mi dice di non lamentarmi nessuno ti spara addosso devi solo meditare e sgombrare la mente. Tu a Falluja duravi 2 ore e c'è di peggio che fare un BBQ con una ragazza selezionata da Playboy  sua citazione.
> Beh ha ragione


Mi piace sta ragazza.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Altrimenti si deve predisporre un protocollo in cui si stabilisce quanto si può spendere quali generi alimentari acquistare E quante volte al supermercato si può andare al giorno.
> allora è meglio in Cina che ti portano il mangiare a casa.


Si chiama tessera annonaria. Meglio evitare.


----------



## bluestar02 (25 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi piace sta ragazza.


Anche a me


----------



## alberto15 (25 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se è vero che la letalità rilevata a Vò e in Cina, si aggira intorno al 3%, facciamo pure al 5% dai, quella qui da me che scende dai numeri si aggira invece intorno al 12%.


Perche' gli ammalati sono minimo 10 volte tanto e gli anziani sopra i 70 sono milioni


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Marzo 2020)

Ma non crepano solo gli anziani!
Loro muoiono per primi perché non li intubano!!!! Cazzo gli ospedali in Lombardia sono al collasso!!!


----------



## alberto15 (25 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Io dopo le polmoniti sono sensibilissimo al gas di scarico dei diesel ed al fumo di sigaretta; mi viene subito il catarro e da tossire . Mia moglie dice che lo faccio apposta! Ma non è che vada a fumare in un'altra stanza, come fa sua sorella,per dire.


ma scusa quante polmoniti hai avuto ? sembra che ne hai una al mese da come scrivi. Io mai avuta in vita mia e nemmeno con il covid. Mi sara' andata di c.lo


----------



## alberto15 (25 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ........................................


minchia alla seconda riga mi scogliono giuro. Io provo a leggere ma non ce la faccio........


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ma scusa quante polmoniti hai avuto ? sembra che ne hai una al mese da come scrivi. Io mai avuta in vita mia e nemmeno con il covid. Mi sara' andata di c.lo


Si.... 
Se avessi fatto la polmonite ti avrebbero intubato e invece di essere sul forum adesso eri in un bel letto d ospedale intubato... 
E il vecchietto di 80 anni con la polmonite e il covid sarebbe già morto!


----------



## alberto15 (25 Marzo 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma non crepano solo gli anziani!
> Loro muoiono per primi perché non li intubano!!!! Cazzo gli ospedali in Lombardia sono al collasso!!!


peraltro pare che i contagi si stiano riducendo , meno contagi e fra qualche giorno finalmente meno morti.... aspettiamo con pazienza sperando


----------



## alberto15 (25 Marzo 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si....
> Se avessi fatto la polmonite ti avrebbero intubato e invece di essere sul forum adesso eri in un bel letto d ospedale intubato...
> E il vecchietto di 80 anni con la polmonite e il covid sarebbe già morto!


infatti ho scritto che mi e' andata di culo. Tieni conto che peraltro questa malattia , adesso , l'avranno almeno una cinquantina di miei conoscenti e nessuno e' morto. Colpisce soprattutto ma non solo uomini tra i 70 e gli 80 anni e quelli piu' giovani ma solo predisposti in qualche modo, tipo Mattia (infatti e' morto suo padre) .


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si....
> Se avessi fatto la polmonite ti avrebbero intubato e invece di essere sul forum adesso eri in un bel letto d ospedale intubato...
> E il vecchietto di 80 anni con la polmonite e il covid sarebbe già morto!


Io ho la polmonite niente febbre niente intubazioneniente farmaci e sono a casa 
Sono queste le notizie che mi fanno girare i coglioni
Capisci come è facile produrre panico?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> infatti ho scritto che mi e' andata di culo. Tieni conto che peraltro questa malattia , adesso , l'avranno almeno una cinquantina di miei conoscenti e nessuno e' morto. Colpisce soprattutto ma non solo uomini tra i 70 e gli 80 anni e quelli piu' giovani ma solo predisposti in qualche modo, tipo Mattia (infatti e' morto suo padre) .


Dopo due giorni di ricovero mi é stato confermato che nessuno degli intubati erano persone sane, che l stragrande maggioranza degli intubati sono stati estubati e i decessi solo di persone gravemente compromesse
Che non rende la situazione meno grave ma più realista
Ovvio parlo per l’ospedale dove sono stata ricoverata io


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ho la polmonite niente febbre niente intubazioneniente farmaci
> Sono queste le notizie che mi fanno girare i coglioni


Sicuramente meglio per te ci mancherebbe... 
Generalmente con la polmonite poi subentrano problemi respiratori che rendono necessarie le cure della terapia intensiva... 
A milano abbiamo gli ospedali pieni... Stanno allestendo un ospedale da campo in zona rho fiera... Se la situazione non sarebbe così grave non crerebbero ospedali volanti...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sicuramente meglio per te ci mancherebbe...
> Generalmente con la polmonite poi subentrano problemi respiratori che rendono necessarie le cure della terapia intensiva...
> A milano abbiamo gli ospedali pieni... Stanno allestendo un ospedale da campo in zona rho fiera... Se la situazione non sarebbe così grave non crerebbero ospedali volanti...


Sono di milano
Le dieci persone ricoverate nella mia stanza avevano polmonite. Niente ossigeno o in minima parte
Le notizie o si danno complete o non si danno
Quando mi hanno ricoverato ho pianto 
Poi sono stata “contenta” perché ho avuto modo di vedere quante persone pur malate erano in grado di alzarsi mangiare parlare e restare senza ossigeno 
E ribadisco iniziamo a parlare di tutte non solo di quelle che purtroppo non ce la fanno
Io ricoverata mi sono vista morta dopo poche ore per tutto quello che avevo visto e sentito in tv


----------



## ipazia (25 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> minchia alla seconda riga mi scogliono giuro. Io provo a leggere ma non ce la faccio........


non ti preoccupare   

Non ci sono indicazioni di lettura nel DPCM


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sono di milano
> Le dieci persone ricoverate nella mia stanza avevano polmonite. Niente ossigeno o in minima parte
> Le notizie o si danno complete o non si danno
> Quando mi hanno ricoverato ho pianto
> ...


Bene 
Cmq a Milano stanno chiudendo reparti per spostare il personale sanitario in terapia intensiva. 
Questa è una notizia certa.... Quindi non è tutto sto carnevale di rio


----------



## ipazia (25 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Perche' *gli ammalati sono minimo 10 volte tanto* e gli anziani sopra i 70 sono milioni



Se avessi proseguito oltre la seconda riga, avresti letto esattamente questo tipo di ragionamento.
Ti ringrazio per i sottotitoli


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)




----------



## ipazia (25 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Io dopo le polmoniti sono sensibilissimo al gas di scarico dei diesel ed al fumo di sigaretta; mi viene subito il catarro e da tossire . Mia moglie dice che lo faccio apposta! Ma non è che vada a fumare in un'altra stanza, come fa sua sorella,per dire.


Io ho avuto più di dieci anni fa una bronchite fortissima, che mi ha tenuta bloccata in casa due mesi con difficoltà respiratorie piuttosto gravi.

Ancora oggi al cambio stagione si riattiva. In modo lieve, ma si sente. 

Ti capisco


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si chiama tessera annonaria. Meglio evitare.


Ma con quella dovevi fare la coda comunque!
qui invece tra due settimane ci sono i saccheggi al supermercato


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Bene
> Cmq a Milano stanno chiudendo reparti per spostare il personale sanitario in terapia intensiva.
> Questa è una notizia certa.... Quindi non è tutto sto carnevale di rio


E chi hA parlato di carnevale di Rio?
Certo che stanno creando reparto di terapia intensiva 
Mi piacciono solo le notizie complete 
Invece e sono giorni che lo dico si parla solo di una parte 
Probabilmente alla gente piace di più non cercare un pochino di speranza
E non è superstizione è proprio cercare la versione peggiore della realtà e lo dice una che non è proprio ottimista


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ma scusa quante polmoniti hai avuto ? sembra che ne hai una al mese da come scrivi. Io mai avuta in vita mia e nemmeno con il covid. Mi sara' andata di c.lo


Ma sei stato a  letto col dubbio di averlo contratto invece ,  il covid19.... Infatti eri intrattabile in quel periodo!

Ho avuto due polmoniti negli ultimi 17 anni....Entrambe batteriche e nella stagione estiva molto calda. Diciamo che anche io sono stato fortunato perché nonostante gli antibiotici oggi di polmonite batterica si muore ancora , molto meno di 100 anni fa ma si muore  ancora; soprattutto se non si individua in modo tempestivo l'antibiotico adatto, che a me, per uno sbaglio mi stava creando dei grossi problemi ai tendini, che peraltro misi  in correlazione con le controindicazioni ,"estremamente rare" ;  le solite una su 10.000.... leggendo il bugiardino. Dopo averlo segnalato tempestivamente mi  venne cambiata la terapia. Se non me ne fossi accorto, oggi forse, oltre all'eredità degli acufeni, starei su di una sedia a rotelle...

Ho scritto il minimo indispensabile ma sono più di 3 righe...


----------



## alberto15 (25 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma sei stato a  letto col dubbio di averlo contratto invece ,  il covid19.... Infatti eri intrattabile in quel periodo!
> 
> Ho avuto due polmoniti negli ultimi 17 anni....Entrambe batteriche e nella stagione estiva molto calda. Diciamo che anche io sono stato fortunato perché nonostante gli antibiotici oggi di polmonite batterica si muore ancora , molto meno di 100 anni fa ma di muore  ancora; soprattutto se non si individua in modo tempestivo l'antibiotico adatto, che a me per uno sbaglio mi stava creando dei grossi problemi ai tendini, che peraltro mise in correlazione con le controindicazioni, rosso acceso le solite una su 10.000.... leggendo il bugiardino. Dopo averlo segnalato tempestivamente venne cambiata la terapia.
> 
> Ho scritto il minimo indispensabile ma sono più di 3 righe...


si ma sono riuscito a leggere perche' non hai toccato tutto lo scibile umano con stile aristotelico


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)




----------



## danny (25 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> stanno iniziando a rubare, di notte , le gomme alle auto


Ovvio.


----------



## danny (25 Marzo 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si....
> Se avessi fatto la polmonite ti avrebbero intubato e invece di essere sul forum adesso eri in un bel letto d ospedale intubato...
> E il vecchietto di 80 anni con la polmonite e il covid sarebbe già morto!


Non necessariamente.
Dipende dalla gravità.
Puoi fare la polmonite e riuscire a respirare autonomamente.


----------



## danny (25 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> infatti ho scritto che mi e' andata di culo. Tieni conto che peraltro questa malattia , adesso , l'avranno almeno una cinquantina di miei conoscenti e nessuno e' morto. Colpisce soprattutto ma non solo uomini tra i 70 e gli 80 anni e quelli piu' giovani ma solo predisposti in qualche modo, tipo Mattia (infatti e' morto suo padre) .


Ma questo è evidente fin dall'inizio.
L'80% di chi prende il Covid ne esce senza problemi
Una  percentuale ridotta del totale richiede assistenza ospedaliera e un 9% del totale di quelli a cui viene fatto il tampone in Italia muore.
È ovvio che il 91% sopravvive.
Si sta a casa per evitare che si contagi nel giro di un mese tutta la popolazione italiana, solo per questo.
Ma anche accadesse, morirebbe un 2 o milioni di persone, o qualche milione di più poiché una situazione del genere decimerebbe la categoria dei lavoratori della sanità e quindi risulterebbe impossibile curare tutte le altre patologie per mesi o anni.
Ma la stragrande maggioranza sopravviverebbe.
Ma a che condizioni?
Vedere crepare le persone accanto in ufficio produrrebbe panico, si fermerebbe tutto lo stesso e si produrrebbero reazioni incontrollate.
Ora le persone sono stressate, ma non hanno paura.
Non più di tanto, sicuramente meno se la situazione non fosse messa sotto controllo.


----------



## danny (25 Marzo 2020)

Coronavirus, Africa: “Via l'untore bianco”. Dal Kenya all’Etiopia episodi di violenza contro statunitensi ed europei
					

Le tensioni nel continente africano che sfiora i 2.300 casi in 43 paesi su 54




					www.repubblica.it
				




Il mondo sta cambiando se Repubblica pubblica un articolo così.


----------



## danny (25 Marzo 2020)

Coronavirus, ripreso dal vicino perché corre gli sfascia la macchina a martellate
					

Montesilvano, la reazione di un runner al rimprovero di un vicino che dal balcone gli consigliava di restare a casa




					video.corriere.it
				



E questo?


----------



## alberto15 (25 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma questo è evidente fin dall'inizio.
> L'80% di chi prende il Covid ne esce senza problemi
> Una  percentuale ridotta del totale richiede assistenza ospedaliera e un 9% del totale di quelli a cui viene fatto il tampone in Italia muore.
> È ovvio che il 91% sopravvive.
> ...


Se aggiungi che  i non tracciati sono 10 volte tanto le percentuali si riducono appunto allo 0,9% (che e' un'enormita' , intendiamoci). Per il resto condivido.


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)

DA VEDERE ASSOLUTAMENTE!!


----------



## Skorpio (25 Marzo 2020)

Il numero dei contagi registrati oggi conferma il calo, non solo percentuale ma anche numerico

4* giorno consecutivo


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il numero dei contagi registrati oggi conferma il calo, non solo percentuale ma anche numerico
> 
> 4* giorno consecutivo



Dai che piano piano piano ripartiamo 
Ci vorrà tempo ma ce là si fa


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)

Avete visto il video?
Era del novembre 2015.....
Cazz.   Allora sono stati proprio i cinesi ,o almeno sono i primi sospettati


----------



## bluestar02 (25 Marzo 2020)

Volevo fare uno scherzo a V.H
Mentre faceva la doccia.
Le ho detto che uscivo in giardino.
Ho aspettato che iniziasse la doccia ho salito le scale in massimo silenzio.
Poi ho spalancato la porta del bagno di colpo.
La porta scorrevole della doccia era aperta l'acqua scorreva ma era vuota.
Lei era a dx in un angolo coperto in ginocchio con la Sig Sauer spianata.
Non lo faccio più.


----------



## bluestar02 (25 Marzo 2020)

@perplesso ho sbagliato topic scusa


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> se in una città di un milione di abitanti puoi uscire di notte e forse non incontri nemmeno una pattuglia, in un paese di 3-4 Mila abitanti secondo voi ci sono controlli da parte dei carabinieri di notte? Se la cosa perdura potremmo vedere delle razzie nelle seconde case.


e cosa rubano nelle seconde case, lenzuola usate?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma con quella dovevi fare la coda comunque!
> qui invece tra due settimane ci sono i saccheggi al supermercato


Giusto per dimostrare la tendenza a fare anticipazioni negative.
Ma lo fai sempre.


----------



## spleen (25 Marzo 2020)

Che pensate di questa cosa?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E chi hA parlato di carnevale di Rio?
> Certo che stanno creando reparto di terapia intensiva
> Mi piacciono solo le notizie complete
> Invece e sono giorni che lo dico si parla solo di una parte
> ...


Ho una amica che ha la patente, ma non guida perché ha una fobia.
Quando cerco di incoraggiarla mi dice ha paura di ammazzare qualcuno o di morire in un incidente.
Le rispondo che sì può succedere, è una cosa anche frequente, ma non così tanto. Lei mi risponde con notizie di incidenti mortali a raffica.
Dopo le sue contro argomentazioni, se vado in tangenziale e mi tornan, in mente, mi sento meno sicura alla guida.
Gli incidenti sono davvero tanti. Mi viene il dubbio che possa succedere anche a me... 
Funziona così.


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e cosa rubano nelle seconde case, lenzuola usate?


Dipende da cosa hai !
Poi credo che anche solo dover riparare porte e finestre non sia piacevole.


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Giusto per dimostrare la tendenza a fare anticipazioni negative.
> Ma lo fai sempre.


Guarda che ci sono persone che già adesso sono alle corde! Mica tutti hanno l'assegno dello stato il primo del mese!
Ah...se va tutto bene! Tridico ieri diceva che la liquidità delle sue casse è garantita fino a maggio....


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Giusto per dimostrare la tendenza a fare anticipazioni negative.
> Ma lo fai sempre.


Hai visto il video di Tg3 Leonardo?
Tanto per essere ottimisti, eh!


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho una amica che ha la patente, ma non guida perché ha una fobia.
> Quando cerco di incoraggiarla mi dice ha paura di ammazzare qualcuno o di morire in un incidente.
> Le rispondo che sì può succedere, è una cosa anche frequente, ma non così tanto. Lei mi risponde con notizie di incidenti mortali a raffica.
> Dopo le sue contro argomentazioni, se vado in tangenziale e mi tornan, in mente, mi sento meno sicura alla guida.
> ...


Se ha la patente e non guida è meglio di quelli che guidano senza patente


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Se ha la patente e non guida è meglio di quelli che guidano senza patente


Già.
Però tu cerchi tutti i giorni i dati sugli incidenti? Stante che in questo periodo penso che siano calati decisamente.


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Già.
> Però tu cerchi tutti i giorni i dati sugli incidenti? Stante che in questo periodo penso che siano calati decisamente.


Se lavorassi all'ANIA ,si.
Invece in questo periodo sono incrementate le polmoniti....


----------



## oriente70 (25 Marzo 2020)

Il video di TGR Leonardo del 2015 e il coronavirus ingegnerizzato in laboratorio: non è il Sars-cov-2 - Open
					

Attenzione! Il servizio di TGR Leonardo del 2015 non ha nulla a che fare con il Covid-19




					www.open.online


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Il video di TGR Leonardo del 2015 e il coronavirus ingegnerizzato in laboratorio: non è il Sars-cov-2 - Open
> 
> 
> Attenzione! Il servizio di TGR Leonardo del 2015 non ha nulla a che fare con il Covid-19
> ...


Certo,poi vengono manipolati, i virus...
Proprio come lo è stato quello del video

Quello che si vuol dire , è che la  mente umana è responsabile di danni anche quando vuole fare cose a fin di bene ! Nella circostanza, "forse" isolare un virus per studiare un vaccino.
 Ma "questo" virus, mutato da sé, o per mano umana, dimostra che l'ipotesi che possa essere sfuggito dalle mani di qualche scienziato,oppure che sia stato immesso volontariamente , è del tutto plausibile.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Certo,poi vengono manipolati, i virus...
> Proprio come lo è stato quello del video
> 
> Quello che si vuol dire , è che la  mente umana è responsabile di danni anche quando vuole fare cose a fin di bene ! Nella circostanza, "forse" isolare un virus per studiare un vaccino.
> Ma "questo" virus, mutato da sé, o per mano umana, dimostra che l'ipotesi che possa essere sfuggito dalle mani di qualche scienziato,oppure che sia stato immesso volontariamente , è del tutto plausibile.


Sfuggito?


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sfuggito?


Si.  Era una dichiarazione sempre al condizionale fatta da Rai 3 TG Leonardo un paio di settimane fa.per fare chiarezza relativa a questo virus il covid-19.
mentre il video che ho postato è relativo al sars modificato e risale a 5 anni fa.
Comunque i virus vengono modificati in laboratorio addirittura brevettati quindi c'è tutto un iter burocratico istituzionale chiaramente a fini di produzione dei vaccini. Ma potrebbero essere usati come mezzi per una guerra batteriologica Come già avvenuto in passato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa hai !
> Poi credo che anche solo dover riparare porte e finestre non sia piacevole.


in una seconda casa non c'è nulla di valore.
Al  massimo un televisore.
I ladri vanno dove sanno di monetizzare il bottino, non scassinano per tentativi.
Oro, soldi, e tecnologie sono i preferiti.
Una casa disabitata non ha contenuto interessante.


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> in una seconda casa non c'è nulla di valore.
> Al  massimo un televisore.
> I ladri vanno dove sanno di monetizzare il bottino, non scassinano per tentativi.
> Oro, soldi, e tecnologie sono i preferiti.
> Una casa disabitata non ha contenuto interessante.


Ma scusa,secondo te vanno nelle case abitate dove la gente non esce h24 neanche per andare al cinema o in pizzeria per due mesi? O siaccontentano del televisore o di quello che possono trovare comunque in una casa disabitata e non controllata soprattutto.
Oppure richiedono anche loro la cassa integrazione...


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)

Blocco totale di tutte le attività?

Comunque facendo i conti della serva: 5 milioni di partita IVA €600 fanno 3 miliardi.
19 milioni tra pubblici e privati lavoratori dipendenti in cassa integrazione alla media di €1000 fanno 19 miliardi.
I mancati incassi previdenziali INPS INAIL è IRPEF, fanno altri almeno 8 miliardi.
E grossomodo siamo arrivati a 30 miliardi: al mese!
I 25 miliardi messi in campo non servono nemmeno a questo;infatti l'ordine dei commercialisti mi pare si stia già mobilitando per tutelare le partite IVA che probabilmente entreranno in una lotteria per avere i €600. Perché non ci saranno per tutti.
ammesso che si possano stanziare 25 miliardi al mese non bastano....
anche togliendo i 3 milioni 300 mila dipendenti pubblici, nel conteggio che ho fatto sopra, che percepiscono lo stipendio come prima nel senso che erano a carico dello stato anche prima del blocco, si arriva intorno ai 27 miliardi. . Stante che non esiste una normativa per la cassa integrazione per i dipendenti pubblici.

Tutti i mutui tutti i finanziamenti salteranno; un artigiano che guadagnava
 €2000 , con 600 come farà; ma anche il dipendente che guadagnava €1500 ,con 
300/ €400 di meno al mese non potrà pagare il mutuo, l'affitto, un finanziamento.

La crisi è ben peggio di quella del 2009-2010.
Si supera se non dura più di 3 mesi e se ci sarà un iniezione di liquidità almeno del doppio di quello previsto


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Se aggiungi che  i non tracciati sono 10 volte tanto le percentuali si riducono appunto allo 0,9% (che e' un'enormita' , intendiamoci). Per il resto condivido.


Nel mio comune c'è una percentuale di letalità assurda, del 22%.
E' ovvio che il dato è falsato dal non aver fatto un sufficiente numero di tamponi.
Allo stato attuale si fanno solo a chi si presenta in ospedale con sintomi, non ai famigliari (che vengono obbligati alla quarantena) e neppure a coloro che sono entrati in contatto, in pratica non viene  fatto il "tracciamento".
Vuol dire che ci sono persone positive con sintomi lievi (raffreddore, tosse, congiuntivite) o inesistenti che possono andare a lavorare o fare la spesa, infettando altre persone e così via.
Nel mio comune i casi con tampone positivo sono 90: per dare un senso al dato dei morti occorrerebbe moltiplicare questo numero almeno per 10.
900 positivi su 40.000 obbliga tutti ad annullare il più possibile i contatti umani per evitare l'esplosione simultanea di una bolla di contagiati, mantenendo il numero delle persone che necessitano di cure ospedaliere a un livello tollerabile o al limite della gestione, ma non incontrollabile.
E' un sistema che rallenta il contagio, non lo annulla, come è intuibile.
Questo perché comunque i contatti umani su tutto il territorio sono ancora presenti: tanti lavorano, me compreso, tutti fanno la spesa, anche una o più volte al giorno (dato confermato anche dai pagamenti elettronici), tutti portano a spasso il cane e qualcuno in assenza di controlli esce lo stesso, si incontra con amiche e parenti etc.
E' inevitabile che il virus trovi ancora modo di espandersi nella popolazione con cui finora non è mai venuto in contatto, ma lo fa molto lentamente.
Più resteremo in questo quarantena più il sistema sanitario reggerà.
Purtroppo deve essere supportato anche quello economico, perché per le imprese e le ditte siamo al limite.
O si crea nuovo debito pubblico come suggerito da Draghi, oppure l'economia europea ed italiana privata collasserà, portando con sè comunque sanità e previdenza.
La gestione attuale richiede grande equilibrio nelle scelte, in maniera da evitare pericolose derive sanitarie ed economiche.
Qualsiasi errore può costarci anni di sofferenza.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma scusa,secondo te vanno nelle case abitate dove la gente non esce h24 neanche per andare al cinema o in pizzeria per due mesi? O siaccontentano del televisore o di quello che possono trovare comunque in una casa disabitata e non controllata soprattutto.
> Oppure richiedono anche loro la cassa integrazione...


Tutte le fabbriche e i negozi che hanno chiuso sono piene di materiale stoccato.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Blocco totale di tutte le attività?
> 
> Comunque facendo i conti della serva: 5 milioni di partita IVA €600 fanno 3 miliardi.
> 19 milioni tra pubblici e privati lavoratori dipendenti in cassa integrazione alla media di €1000 fanno 19 miliardi.
> ...


E' una crisi globale.
E' il momento di parlare di politica espansiva anche per noi.
Siamo usciti dalle seconda guerra mondiale col piano Marshall e il boom che ne è conseguito...
Da questa se non faremo i ragionieri bacchettoni che pensano a risparmiare ne potremmo uscire anche meglio di prima.
Dipende tutto dalla capacità di chi governa di saper approfittare del momento.
Altrimenti diverremo vassalli della Cina, al pari di un qualsiasi stato africano.
Riuscirà Conte da solo a fare tutto questo?
Riusciranno i M5S che per anni hanno parlato di decrescita felice ad accettare di ribaltare la loro mentalità?
Riusciranno gli ex comunisti a contemplare una visione capitalistica dell'economia?
Riusciranno i Greta's fans a uscire dal loro mondo dorato di biciclette e auto elettriche con batterie made in China?
O ne approfitteranno per farci tutti restare al palo e ridurre i consumi, facendo le formiche in un mondo di api?








						Coronavirus, Draghi: "Agire subito senza preoccuparsi dell'aumento del debito pubblico"
					

L'ex presidente della Bce in un intervento sul Financial Times suggerisce ai governi di intervenire subito a sostegno dell'economia, perché perdere tempo potrebbe significare sprofondare in una recessione dalla quale potrebbe essere molto difficile venir fuori. Tutte le risorse devono essere...




					www.repubblica.it


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma scusa,secondo te vanno nelle case abitate dove la gente non esce h24 neanche per andare al cinema o in pizzeria per due mesi? O siaccontentano del televisore o di quello che possono trovare comunque in una casa disabitata e non controllata soprattutto.
> Oppure richiedono anche loro la cassa integrazione...


rubano altro, vedi ora le gomme delle auto.
Si fanno passare per volontari della protezione civile passano a ritirare la lista spesa e ......soldi.
Dicono che devono fare i tamponi ed entrano nelle case
Appena mi aggiornano sui nuovi sistemi che stanno adottando ti informo


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> rubano altro, vedi ora le gomme delle auto.
> Si fanno passare per volontari della protezione civile passano a ritirare la lista spesa e ......soldi.
> Dicono che devono fare i tamponi ed entrano nelle case
> Appena mi aggiornano sui nuovi sistemi che stanno adottando ti informo


Ginevra, i ladri devono pur rubare.
Da noi le gomme le hanno sempre rubate.
Ci hanno provato anche con me, li ho visti dal balcone, gli ho urlato e sono scappati.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ginevra, i ladri devono pur rubare.
> Da noi le gomme le hanno sempre rubate.


da noi non così tanto


----------



## Lanyanjing (26 Marzo 2020)

L'ha postata su wechat un mio amico. Non riesco a leggere bene ma penso che il bus sia nella città di Hangzhou.


----------



## ologramma (26 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Che pensate di questa cosa?


che no stronzo


----------



## stany (26 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Tutte le fabbriche e i negozi che hanno chiuso sono piene di materiale stoccato.


Sì ma li qualche guardiano c'è, oppure la Ronda dei cittadini dell'ordine ci sarà!


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sì ma li qualche guardiano c'è, oppure la Ronda dei cittadini dell'ordine ci sarà!


Nelle aree industriali di notte normalmente c'è poca gente, adesso c'è il deserto.


----------



## stany (26 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende tutto dalla capacità di chi governa di saper approfittare del momento


Come sempre quando ascolto Tremonti, quando si ricorda di essere socialista, trovo che dica cose molto sensate e fuori dal coro delle prime donne della politica.
Ha parlato del 5 per mille (In realtà si riferiva a 6 per 1000 prelevato forzosamente dai conti correnti da amato nel luglio del 92) che lui applicherebbe anche nella misura del 10 per mille.
È un provvedimento che si potrebbe accettare, del resto  €10 su 1000 del conto corrente si possono anche tra virgolette donare in una situazione del genere.
Anche per dare un esempio della volontà di partecipare da parte di tutta la popolazione; Certo che andare magari a chiedere €20 ad uno che ha perso il lavoro, che ha chiuso l'attività ed  ha  in banca ancora €2000 per la sopravvivenza potrebbe apparire grottesco.
Ma comunque ha introdotto un principio per cui magari sopra un determinato importo ad esempio €50000 possa essere applicato.
Poi ci sono limiti di costituzionalità, in questa interpretazione; Comunque se si preleva sul 10%o   su tutti i depositi bancari indistintamente sì rastrellerenbero meno di 15 miliardi. Giusto un gesto simbolico di partecipazione all'aiuto condiviso.
Ma infatti è il senso che voleva sottolineare Giulio Tremonti Era proprio quello di appartenenza della familiarità della coesione che lui ritiene come valore solido A fronte dei liquidi di cui necessita Al momento questo paese in misura immensamente superiore.
Ma comunque sarebbe una proposta talmente impopolare che la politica non potrebbe annunciare se non con un'incursione nottetempo come fece lo stesso amato.
La stessa perplessità ci sarebbe nel dare aiuti a pioggia tutti indistintamente senza valutare la reale necessità Nella fattispecie di ciascun caso. Ad esempio dare €2000 al mese a tutti compreso quello che nel frattempo non ha mai chiuso l'attività e anzi l'ha incrementata perché produce o vende beni di prima necessità sarebbe altrettanto sbagliato
ha detto che nel 2009 l'Italia aveva proposto uno schema produttivo che tenesse conto anche delle implicazioni diciamo etiche per quanto riguarda la gestione nel lavoro in sé e nel rispetto anche dell'inquinamento nel rispetto di regole di cui oggi si parla in modo piu aperto e consapevole.    Ma naturalmente venne smentito dalla solita vulgata protezionista degli altri partecipanti internazionali. Ed è questo che accredita poi le tumberg o gli  ecologisti dell'ultima ora. Sono evidentemente temi di cui si deve tener conto  ; non si può delegare la costruzione delle batterie alla Cina piuttosto che merci a buon mercato perché vengono sfruttate lavorazioni in altri paesi. Non si tratta della decrescita felice ma di applicare un buon senso generale visto che siamo 7 miliardi su questo pianeta Ed ogni azione crea degli effetti concatenati in altre parti del mondo. 130 anni fa quando c'era   meno di un miliardo di persone, gli idrocarburi erano quasi sconosciuti, e il livello di smaltimento di tutti i beni merceologici non erano nemmeno immaginabili al livello odierno, non c'era assolutamente una sensibilità rispetto a queste tematiche. Oggi volere  insistere su un 'espansione economica legata esclusivamente alla  produzione indiscriminata senza tenere conto degli effetti collaterali, sarebbe miope ed egoistico Come del resto dicono gli scienziati al 99%. Non si tratta di una decrescita felice ma di una crescita controllata e ponderata. Che questo aspetto è stato richiamato anche da Tremonti, il quale ha fatto capire che se si continua su questi binari la prossima crisi non sarà data da un virus Ma proprio dalla cattiva gestione delle risorse, dal modo sconsiderato di produrre e di beneficiare dei beni di produzione da parte dell'umanità. Un inedito Tremonti para ecologista.purtroppo anche lui pare uno che parli bene ma poi non abbia razzolato benissimo!


----------



## spleen (26 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> che no stronzo


Cioè: Trump spende 2000 miliardi, l' Europa 170, noi 30.  Anzichè cancellare le tasse le rimandiamo e le rateizziamo (sai che gran beneficio se non hai soldi per pagare perchè non hai fatturato)
E chi lo dice è uno stronzo'
Vabbè.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Come sempre quando ascolto Tremonti, quando si ricorda di essere socialista, trovo che dica cose molto sensate e fuori dal coro delle prime donne della politica.
> Ha parlato del 5 per mille (In realtà si riferiva a 6 per 1000 prelevato forzosamente dai conti correnti da amato nel luglio del 92) che lui applicherebbe anche nella misura del 10 per mille.
> È un provvedimento che si potrebbe accettare, del resto  €10 su 1000 del conto corrente si possono anche tra virgolette donare in una situazione del genere.
> Anche per dare un esempio della volontà di partecipare da parte di tutta la popolazione; Certo che andare magari a chiedere €20 ad uno che ha perso il lavoro, che ha chiuso l'attività ed  ha  in banca ancora €2000 per la sopravvivenza potrebbe apparire grottesco.
> ...


La patrimoniale avrebbe un ulteriore effetto depressivo.
L'unica soluzione applicabile oggi è quella proposta da Draghi.
"Per questo non è sufficiente rinviare il pagamento delle tasse: bisogna *immettere subito liquidità* nel sistema,"
E questo lo può fare l'Europa esattamente come lo faranno gli USA e probabilmente tutto il mondo.
Devi rivedere tutti i parametri europei di stabilità in un mondo che è e sarà completamente diverso.
Chi continua a vivere con la stessa mentalità di prima sarà destinato a fallire.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2020)

Aggiornamento personale: la ditta di mia moglie ha scoperto anche essa di fare parte di quelle categorie ritenute indispensabili per la sopravvivenza.
(Minchia Conte, per te è importante anche chi produce palette per la sabbia per bambini).
Lei come tanti si sono bruciati le ferie, ma probabilmente non ricevendo le loro ditte alcun sostegno... o aprono o falliscono.
Pian piano infatti vedrete tante attività che avevano chiuso per precauzione riaprire.
Lo ha già fatto un nostro amico tabaccaio. Ferie per un po', poi terminate è obbligato a riaprire.
Se notate più gente in giro rispetto a una settimana fa è per questo.
Restano come sempre chiusi e senza un cazzo di aiuto tutte le attività legate allo spettacolo, alle arti e all'attività fisica, per non parlare del settore turistico, che da solo quest'ultimo fa il 10% del PIL e occupa il 10% dei lavoratori.
Qualche problema con i conti INPS comunque ci sarà lo stesso, eh.


----------



## stany (26 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La patrimoniale avrebbe un ulteriore effetto depressivo.
> L'unica soluzione applicabile oggi è quella proposta da Draghi.
> "Per questo non è sufficiente rinviare il pagamento delle tasse: bisogna *immettere subito liquidità* nel sistema,"
> E questo lo può fare l'Europa esattamente come lo faranno gli USA e probabilmente tutto il mondo.
> ...


la patrimoniale come ho già detto in quei termini non sarebbe altro che un provvedimento simbolico proprio per il gettito che darebbe....

Ma certo si capisce che bisogna immettere liquidità magari inizialmente in modo indiscriminato senza tener conto delle reali esigenze dei singoli! Ma almeno 50 miliardi al mese; prevedendo un piano di sviluppo o di risollevamento che veda la partecipazione della politica ,dello stato. Come ha detto lo stesso Tremonti, riecheggiando la formula delle partecipazioni statali, con controlli regole più stringenti, almeno nei settori strategici.
Per quanto riguarda le imprese medie piccole il commercio, attività marginali, se deve intervenire non solo sul piano dei finanziamenti a fondo perduto o a tasso zero, in un secondo tempo, Ma poi strutturalmente su una fiscalità meno invasiva. Ma questo è inevitabilmente influisce sul debito pubblico: più investimenti ,meno entrate fiscali uguale aumento del deficit. E questa in  una situazione di dipendenza dall'euro (inteso come cassa di finanziamento) , dai parametri di restituzione dei prestiti,  e dal controllo di istituzioni sovranazionali, non è fattibile.
Se questo paese  non si dà un colpo di reni all'interno del dibattito nella contingenza generale di questa crisi, battendo i pugni sul tavolo,e
si affiderà ai trattati ,ai regolamenti, ai controlli di queste istituzioni, perderà solo tempo rendendo inefficace qualunque forma di intervento! Una volta che si siano perse commesse, occupazione, gettito fiscale.... Allora quel punto diverremmo carne da macello per tutti i nostri "fratelli" europei

È è mai possibile che la Germania la Francia, un ritardo di 2 settimane o tre rispetto alla nostra condizione, dopo 5 minuti abbiamo stabilito quali debbono essere gli interventi, e sqoprattutto la misura economica di tali interventi. Mentre noi abbiamo presidente dell'inps che garantisce la liquidità fino a maggio, evidentemente confermando che anche un ente pubblico di questo livello è subordinato al volume degli interventi sul mondo produttivo,visto che il cash flow Si è interrotto per via della crisi?
Il debito pubblico inevitabilmente va aumentato! E andassero a fanculo i rigoristi alla gentiloni o alla calenda.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2020)




----------



## stany (26 Marzo 2020)




----------



## ologramma (26 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Cioè: Trump spende 2000 miliardi, l' Europa 170, noi 30.  Anzichè cancellare le tasse le rimandiamo e le rateizziamo (sai che gran beneficio se non hai soldi per pagare perchè non hai fatturato)
> E chi lo dice è uno stronzo'
> Vabbè.


hai sentito stamattina che le pensioni  i soldi c'erano fino a Maggio poi l'Inps mi sembra abbia corretto, quindi qui si dice  che bisogna pagarle anche se in ritardo, poi affermi che Trump ha stanziato tale cifra  bene lo non sono nel  patto con l'europa  che non c'è l'ha vietato ma ci tiene sempre per le palle e quindi anche se ci fosse l'uomo solo al comando (il cazzaro ) ci spolpano vivi ,.
Hai visto che fine fece il governo di destra che vi piace tanto su dalle parti vostre , si  è cacato sotto ha approvato tutto  se gli avessero  chiesto di votare qualsiasi cosa  lo avrebbero fatto.
L'america alza la voce  ma se la Cina si vende il loro debito pubblico sai che bella  fine farebbero , alcuni parlano solo per parlà, capisco il momento ma da bravi valutiamo sempre quello che diciamo.
Stavo sulla sette  e un deputato di sinistra ha detto andiamo su internet e cerchiamo cosa hanno detto politi e regioni dall'inizio  vedrete che si sono rimangiati piano piano quello che affermavano.L'emergenza è seria quindi le soluzioni già è difficile trovarle già quando litigano i virologi, i politici  e poi noi  povera gente che troviamo soluzioni.
La mia era una battuta , quel giornalista quanto c'era Conte uno non parlava mai male  anche se stavano litigando , mo è cambiato perchè?


----------



## stany (26 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> hai sentito stamattina che le pensioni  i soldi c'erano fino a Maggio poi l'Inps mi sembra abbia corretto, quindi qui si dice  che bisogna pagarle anche se in ritardo, poi affermi che Trump ha stanziato tale cifra  bene lo non sono nel  patto con l'europa  che non c'è l'ha vietato ma ci tiene sempre per le palle e quindi anche se ci fosse l'uomo solo al comando (il cazzaro ) ci spolpano vivi ,.
> Hai visto che fine fece il governo di destra che vi piace tanto su dalle parti vostre , si  è cacato sotto ha approvato tutto  se gli avessero  chiesto di votare qualsiasi cosa  lo avrebbero fatto.
> L'america alza la voce  ma se la Cina si vende il loro debito pubblico sai che bella  fine farebbero , alcuni parlano solo per parlà, capisco il momento ma da bravi valutiamo sempre quello che diciamo.
> Stavo sulla sette  e un deputato di sinistra ha detto andiamo su internet e cerchiamo cosa hanno detto politi e regioni dall'inizio  vedrete che si sono rimangiati piano piano quello che affermavano.L'emergenza è seria quindi le soluzioni già è difficile trovarle già quando litigano i virologi, i politici  e poi noi  povera gente che troviamo soluzioni.
> La mia era una battuta , quel giornalista quanto c'era Conte uno non parlava mai male  anche se stavano litigando , mo è cambiato perchè?


Beh...confermo che la lega, come forza Italia, come Meloni ecc... Hanno votato provvedimenti che ora osteggiano: diciamo con ravvedimento operoso.....
In effetti nessuno e dico nessuno può andare a Bruxelles se non  parlando con una voce sola per tentare di essere almeno preso in considerazione.  E così non è!
Se oggi un Renzi in audizione al senato Parla già di non lasciare il debito sulle spalle dei figli, Ma poi retoricamente che bisogna riaprire le aziende, possiamo vedere la schizofrenia del nostro mondo politico.

Per quanto riguarda un giornalista, non essendo questi  un politico ,posso capire che cambi posizione , punto di vista, oppure avendo notizie ulteriori e  più attendibili possa farsi un'opinione diversa,e descriverla  ad uso e consumo del pubblico, prescindendo deontologicamente dalle proprie convinzioni politiche.
Mi  sembra che però questo giornalista abbia una linea sempre coerente e
mantenuta  nel tempo...


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> la patrimoniale come ho già detto in quei termini non sarebbe altro che un provvedimento simbolico proprio per il gettito che darebbe....
> 
> Ma certo si capisce che bisogna immettere liquidità magari inizialmente in modo indiscriminato senza tener conto delle reali esigenze dei singoli! Ma almeno 50 miliardi al mese; prevedendo un piano di sviluppo o di risollevamento che veda la partecipazione della politica ,dello stato. Come ha detto lo stesso Tremonti, riecheggiando la formula delle partecipazioni statali, con controlli regole più stringenti, almeno nei settori strategici.
> Per quanto riguarda le imprese medie piccole il commercio, attività marginali, se deve intervenire non solo sul piano dei finanziamenti a fondo perduto o a tasso zero, in un secondo tempo, Ma poi strutturalmente su una fiscalità meno invasiva. Ma questo è inevitabilmente influisce sul debito pubblico: più investimenti ,meno entrate fiscali uguale aumento del deficit. E questa in  una situazione di dipendenza dall'euro (inteso come cassa di finanziamento) , dai parametri di restituzione dei prestiti,  e dal controllo di istituzioni sovranazionali, non è fattibile.
> ...


Oggi tutto è possibile dal momento che tutti i paesi europei e l'economia globale sono nelle stesse condizioni e l'Europa stessa non può permettersi di avere Spagna, Italia e Grecia destabilizzate.
Come noi si ferma l'India, la Francia, la Germania e altri a venire.
Ci sono due strade in estrema sintesi percorribili adesso.
La prima è quella di proseguire la politica di sempre, contenendo ulteriormente spese e investimenti e facendo ulteriori tagli.
Si attirano capitali stranieri, in primis Cina, privatizzando Sanità, Scuola, sistema pensionistico.
Gli stessi capitali stranieri acquisterebbero quote delle imprese private, parte del territorio italiano (parchi, litorali, monumenti).
Si tagliano le pensioni attualmente erogate, in difficoltà a causa della riduzione dei contributi versati.
Si fa una patrimoniale su tutti i depositi.
Si opera un generale aumento delle tasse e delle imposte, portando l'IVA al 30% e aumentando le accise sui carburanti.
L'altra è quella di attuare una politica espansiva, approfittando del fatto che il patto di stabilità è sospeso.
Si aumenta il debito pubblico intervenendo dove necessario evitando di diventare il banchetto dei capitali stranieri, si rafforza il privato, attuando politiche che permettano la crescita. Draghi ha parlato di un piano Marshall globale.
Esattamente: questo permetterebbe di avere nel giro di pochi anni un nuovo boom, con tutte le conseguenze positive conseguenti.


----------



## ologramma (26 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Beh...confermo che la lega, come forza Italia, come Meloni ecc... Hanno votato provvedimenti che ora osteggiano: diciamo con ravvedimento operoso.....
> In effetti nessuno e dico nessuno può andare a Bruxelles se non  parlando con una voce sola per tentare di essere almeno preso in considerazione.  E così non è!
> Se oggi un Renzi in audizione al senato Parla già di non lasciare il debito sulle spalle dei figli, Ma poi retoricamente che bisogna riaprire le aziende, possiamo vedere la schizofrenia del nostro mondo politico.
> 
> ...


adesso con sto pandemonio vedi che insieme all'Italia  ci danno ragione anche altri paese ?
Invece prima eravamo soli e derisi , ora sola la solita paracula Germania e Olanda un paese di 17 milioni  di persone ne blocca altri tantissimi .
Ci hanno sempre detto che l'Italia non è la Grecia  ed è vero  io ho un amico  che va spesso li  e ha fatto amicizie mi riporta cosa hanno passato e passano adesso , pensioni di 5000
euro dimezzate , non riescono a vendere le case che avevano al mare, e che fa la Germania  prima li costringe a pagare il loro debito insieme alla Francia  e poi con l'acqua alla gola si sono comprati porti e aeroporti e non so se altre attività a due soldi , ricordo che loro adoperarono una marea di soldi dati loro sia per l'unificazione  e salvare le loro banche .
Renzi ce l'avevo in sottofondo mentre leggevo qui l'ho silenziato ha una prosopopea e una dialettica  ,che con il risultati che prevedono  prende alle prossime votazioni, non so se sarà in parlamento ma forse lui si lo prendono per rappresentanza


----------



## spleen (26 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> hai sentito stamattina che le pensioni  i soldi c'erano fino a Maggio poi l'Inps mi sembra abbia corretto, quindi qui si dice  che bisogna pagarle anche se in ritardo, poi affermi che Trump ha stanziato tale cifra  bene lo non sono nel  patto con l'europa  che non c'è l'ha vietato ma ci tiene sempre per le palle e quindi anche se ci fosse l'uomo solo al comando (il cazzaro ) ci spolpano vivi ,.
> Hai visto che fine fece il governo di destra che vi piace tanto su dalle parti vostre , si  è cacato sotto ha approvato tutto  se gli avessero  chiesto di votare qualsiasi cosa  lo avrebbero fatto.
> L'america alza la voce  ma se la Cina si vende il loro debito pubblico sai che bella  fine farebbero , alcuni parlano solo per parlà, capisco il momento ma da bravi valutiamo sempre quello che diciamo.
> Stavo sulla sette  e un deputato di sinistra ha detto andiamo su internet e cerchiamo cosa hanno detto politi e regioni dall'inizio  vedrete che si sono rimangiati piano piano quello che affermavano.L'emergenza è seria quindi le soluzioni già è difficile trovarle già quando litigano i virologi, i politici  e poi noi  povera gente che troviamo soluzioni.
> La mia era una battuta , quel giornalista quanto c'era Conte uno non parlava mai male  anche se stavano litigando , mo è cambiato perchè?


Guarda che a me non interessa intavolare una discussione sulla fiera luoghi comuni.
I problemi le aziende li hanno per davvero, non per finta o per sentito dire. L'iva due settimane fa io l'ho pagata, con soldi veri, non con con chiacchere.
Se un governo rinuncia o non è capace di iniettare liquidità nel sistema, si chiude, e chiuderanno in tanti.
Poi voglio vedere con che soldi vi pagano le pensioni, o gli stipendi il 27 a chi si sente al sicuro tanto son problemi che non toccano e possiamo fare anche gli spiritosi.


----------



## spleen (26 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> adesso con sto pandemonio vedi che insieme all'Italia  ci danno ragione anche altri paese ?
> Invece prima eravamo soli e derisi , ora sola la solita paracula Germania e Olanda un paese di 17 milioni  di persone ne blocca altri tantissimi .
> Ci hanno sempre detto che l'Italia non è la Grecia  ed è vero  io ho un amico  che va spesso li  e ha fatto amicizie mi riporta cosa hanno passato e passano adesso , pensioni di 500 euro dimezzate , non riescono a vendere le case che avevano al mare, e che fa la Germania  prima li costringe a pagare il loro debito insieme alla Francia  e poi con l'acqua alla gola si sono comprati porti e aeroporti e non so se altre attività a due soldi , ricordo che loro adoperarono una marea di soldi dati loro sia per l'unificazione  e salvare le loro banche .
> Renzi ce l'avevo in sottofondo mentre leggevo qui l'ho silenziato ha una prosopopea e una dialettica  ,che con il risultati che prevedono  prende alle prossime votazioni, non so se sarà in parlamento ma forse lui si lo prendono per rappresentanza


.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> *Se un governo rinuncia o non è capace di iniettare liquidità nel sistema, si chiude, e chiuderanno in tanti.
> Poi voglio vedere con che soldi vi pagano le pensioni, o gli stipendi il 27*


Il neretto è IL PROBLEMA.
Ed è la ragione per cui non stimo affatto Conte.
Sia per le palle che ha raccontato sabato 22 (cazzo, siamo più aperti di prima....), sia per questo:








						Coronavirus, Conte: "Anche ad aprile stanzieremo almeno 25 miliardi" - Tgcom24
					

Nel decreto di aprile prevediamo ulteriori "stanziamenti non inferiori ai 25 miliardi già stanziati" con il dl di marzo. "Consentiteci di lavorare, vorremmo potenziare ancor di più quest'intervento". Lo ha annunc...




					www.tgcom24.mediaset.it
				




Sinceramente, qualcuno ha già visto i 25 miliardi di marzo?


----------



## ologramma (26 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda che a me non interessa intavolare una discussione sulla fiera luoghi comuni.
> I problemi le aziende li hanno per davvero, non per finta o per sentito dire. L'iva due settimane fa io l'ho pagata, con soldi veri, non con con chiacchere.
> Se un governo rinuncia o non è capace di iniettare liquidità nel sistema, si chiude, e chiuderanno in tanti.
> Poi voglio vedere con che soldi vi pagano le pensioni, o gli stipendi il 27 a chi si sente al sicuro tanto son problemi che non toccano e possiamo fare anche gli spiritosi.


non so che lavoro fai ma io ex artigiano pagavo , anche se poco, sempre  ,conosco persone che prima si facevano prestare i soldi dai genitori  per anticipare quelle tasse che ci misero nel mese di Dicembre come anticipo di quello che avremmo incassato l'hanno dopo quindi non è che non sono solidale  forse bisognava farlo prima  non so chi governava ma sicuramente destra e Mortadella come il paraculo di Baffino che s'invento lavorare poco ma lavorare tutti , che errori.
Non ce l'ho con te  faccio per parlare tanto come i politi e al bar sono solo parole.
Adesso vado a magnà almeno così affogo il dispiacere sono 21 giorni  sono uscito per spesa solo due  o tre volte


----------



## spleen (26 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> non so che lavoro fai ma io ex artigiano pagavo , anche se poco, sempre  ,conosco persone che prima si facevano prestare i soldi dai genitori  per anticipare quelle tasse che ci misero nel mese di Dicembre come anticipo di quello che avremmo incassato l'hanno dopo quindi non è che non sono solidale  forse bisognava farlo prima  non so chi governava ma sicuramente destra e Mortadella come il paraculo di Baffino che s'invento lavorare poco ma lavorare tutti , che errori.
> Non ce l'ho con te  faccio per parlare tanto come i politi e al bar sono solo parole.
> Adesso vado a magnà almeno così affogo il dispiacere sono 21 giorni  sono uscito per spesa solo due  o tre volte


La domanda che mi faccio è la seguente: Se tutti, al mondo a sto punto iniettano liquidità nel sistema, perchè quella che pensiamo di iniettare noi è così poca? Se persino in Europa si sono dichiarati disponibili.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> La domanda che mi faccio è la seguente: Se tutti, al mondo a sto punto iniettano liquidità nel sistema, perchè quella che pensiamo di iniettare noi è così poca? Se persino in Europa si sono dichiarati disponibili.


Esatto, Spleen.
Me lo sto chiedendo anch'io.
E sarebbe anche possibile, adesso.


----------



## spleen (26 Marzo 2020)

No


danny ha detto:


> Il neretto è IL PROBLEMA.
> Ed è la ragione per cui non stimo affatto Conte.
> Sia per le palle che ha raccontato sabato 22 (cazzo, siamo più aperti di prima....), sia per questo:
> 
> ...


Ti faccio un esempio, sull'ultimo pagamento IVA trimestrale non si sapeva niente, niente di niente di concreto, di stabilito, di definitivo fino a due giorni dopo la scadenza, quando chi poteva, anche con sacrifici, lo aveva fatto, altri, basandosi sui soliti annunci erano stati fermi senza nessuna certezza.
La politica degli annunci.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2020)

E di questa porcata ne vogliamo parlare?








						Prorogati i termini degli accertamenti fiscali - ItaliaOggi.it
					

L’Amministrazione finanziaria avrà due anni di tempo in più per accertare le dichiarazioni e gli altri adempimenti dei contribuenti: i poteri di...




					www.italiaoggi.it
				



Capisci con che gente abbiamo a che fare?


----------



## spleen (26 Marzo 2020)

Un piano un po' più preciso, almeno economicamente. Ho capito che dal punto di vista sanitario si procede a vista, ma in economia si può anche pianificare qualcosina, no?

Poi ti dicono che non è il momento, che sono solo lamentele, cioè ti devi tenere la bocca tappata.
Che si parlerà dopo.
Dopo quando?

Vabbè, vado a magnar anca mi.


----------



## ipazia (26 Marzo 2020)

https://www.repubblica.it/sport/cal...522/?ref=RHPPTP-BH-I252166023-C12-P21-S4.4-T1

Poveri....

Poveretti. Che proposte indecenti gli fanno, caspiterina..
Addirittura un taglio allo stipendio.

Queste sono le ingiustizie!!!


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Un piano un po' più preciso, almeno economicamente. Ho capito che dal punto di vista sanitario si procede a vista, ma in economia si può anche pianificare qualcosina, no?
> 
> Poi ti dicono che non è il momento, che sono solo lamentele, cioè *ti devi tenere la bocca tappata.*
> Che si parlerà dopo.
> ...


Anche sui social impazza oltre al "Quanto è bello Conte" la risposta classica "Vorrei vedere tu al posto suo" alla minima obiezione.
Il che porta il confronto a livello di scontro.
L'Ansa di oggi chiarisce abbastanza la situazione di merda in cui ci troviamo.
"Che il tavolo di crisi si trasformi nell'ombra del governissimo, si ragiona in ambienti parlamentari. Il nome di Mario Draghi, ormai da giorni circola non solo sui media ma anche nei Palazzi. "Fantapolitica", tagliano corto dalla maggioranza, anche se i vertici del M5S la prendono un pò più sul serio, tanto che in una nota ufficiale dicono "*no*" all'ipotesi di un governissimo Draghi."

Ma cosa dice Draghi che fa così paura?
"Gli alti debiti pubblici diventeranno la caratteristica dell'economia futura e saranno accompagnati dalla cancellazione del debito privato”. Nella sua lunga introduzione Draghi spiega che in periodo di guerra i bilanci bellici nella storia sono stati finanziati in due modi: o ricorrendo alle tasse dei cittadini come fecero Italia e Germania nella *prima* guerra mondiale, o a carico dei bilanci pubblici in tutti gli altri paesi."

L'aver prolungato di due anni i controlli fiscali ti dà l'idea delle intenzioni del Governo, ma se vogliamo Ansa è ancora più esplicita nel riportare le opinioni di Conte:
"Con il nuovo intervento normativo che confidiamo di pervenire ad uno strumento complessivo altrettanto significativo" rispetto al decreto di marzo, assicura Conte prevedendo "non meno di 25 miliardi" per il provvedimento. *Resta il tema di dove reperirli.* Il pressing perché una buona parte delle risorse venga dal *fondo Salva-Stati europeo* - senza condizionalità - è forte. In caso contrario* l'Italia rischia di fare almeno un altro punto di deficit.* "
Cioè questi diversamente da tutti pensano di mantenere il debito pubblico di prima, lasciando in pratica le PMI fallire tranquillamente, e consegnandoci tranquillamente del capestro del Fondo Salva Stati in stile Grecia, per non rischiare un punto di deficit?
Ma cosa sono? Ragionieri del catasto?


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2020)

Riposto il resto dell'intervento di Draghi su FT, così lineare e così simile  agli interventi di Bagnai di qualche anno fa:
"Nella guerra al coronavirus -scrive l'ex presidente della Bce sul FT- è già chiaro che la risposta deve comportare un aumento significativo del debito pubblico. La perdita di reddito sostenuta dal settore privato - e qualsiasi debito accumulato per colmare il divario - deve alla fine essere assorbita, in tutto o in parte, dai bilanci pubblici”. E ancora: “proteggere l'occupazione e la capacità produttiva in un momento di drammatica perdita di reddito richiede un immediato sostegno di liquidità. Ciò è essenziale per tutte le imprese per coprire le proprie spese operative durante la crisi, siano esse grandi aziende o ancora di più piccole e medie imprese e imprenditori autonomi”. Qualche Stato ha già fatto le prime mosse in questa direzione (primo fra tutti la Gran Bretagna). Qualche altro è lì come un pugile suonato non sapendo che pesci pigliare, e fra questi purtroppo c'è l'Italia. Ma per Draghi come quando tuonò “deve essere fatto qualsiasi cosa in nostro potere” per difendere l'euro, oggi per salvare quel che resterà degli Stati e delle loro economie non si deve più perdere nemmeno un istante. Altro che mettersi lì a limare codici Ateco su chi resta aperto e chi no o a studiare regolamenti densi di cavilli su come produrre le mascherine, intortarsi sulla legalità anche quando ti serve un bene non domattina, ma ieri. Via ogni burocrazia, via ogni pool di legulei, via tutto e decisioni sull'economia oggi per domattina. Esattamente come ha fatto la Gran Bretagna, che ha già messo oggi tutte le imprese (da ieri anche le partite Iva) del regno in grado di procurarsi liquidità dal sistema bancario assistita da garanzia statale sull'80% delle somme erogate. Draghi è netto in questo: “Le banche”, scrive sul Financial Times, “possono creare denaro istantaneamente consentendo scoperti di conto corrente o aprendo linee di credito. Le banche devono prestare rapidamente fondi a costo zero alle società disposte a salvare posti di lavoro. Poiché in questo modo stanno diventando un veicolo per le politiche pubbliche, il capitale necessario per svolgere questo compito deve essere fornito dal governo sotto forma di garanzie statali su tutti gli ulteriori scoperti o prestiti. Né la regolamentazione né le regole di garanzia dovrebbero ostacolare la creazione di tutto lo spazio necessario nei bilanci bancari a tale scopo”.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2020)

Ma sapete perché non ci sono le mascherine? Come ha detto Cancelleri, perché noi Italia paghiamo a 30/60/90 giorni.
Gli altri stati hanno tirato fuori i soldi subito e se le sono prese loro.
Geometri di testa e di fatto.








						Giancarlo Cancelleri - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org


----------



## perplesso (26 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> @perplesso ho sbagliato topic scusa


e dove dovevi dirlo?


----------



## Martes (26 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> e dove dovevi dirlo?


Ovunque lo dica prima o poi farà la fine della morosa di Pistorius


----------



## stany (26 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> L'altra è quella di attuare una politica espansiva, approfittando del fatto che il patto di stabilità è sospeso.
> Si aumenta il debito pubblico int seervenendo dove necessario evitando di diventare il banchetto dei capitali stranieri, si rafforza il privato, attuando politiche che permettano la crescita. Draghi ha parlato di un piano Marshall globale.
> Esattamente: questo permetterebbe di avere nel giro di pochi anni un nuovo boom, con tutte le conseguenze positive conseguenti.


L'aveva detto anche di Maio che ci sarebbe stato il boom economico 

Comunque delle due opzioni: tutta la vita la seconda!


----------



## stany (26 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> adesso con sto pandemonio vedi che insieme all'Italia  ci danno ragione anche altri paese ?
> Invece prima eravamo soli e derisi , ora sola la solita paracula Germania e Olanda un paese di 17 milioni  di persone ne blocca altri tantissimi .
> Ci hanno sempre detto che l'Italia non è la Grecia  ed è vero  io ho un amico  che va spesso li  e ha fatto amicizie mi riporta cosa hanno passato e passano adesso , pensioni di 5000
> euro dimezzate , non riescono a vendere le case che avevano al mare, e che fa la Germania  prima li costringe a pagare il loro debito insieme alla Francia  e poi con l'acqua alla gola si sono comprati porti e aeroporti e non so se altre attività a due soldi , ricordo che loro adoperarono una marea di soldi dati loro sia per l'unificazione  e salvare le loro banche .
> Renzi ce l'avevo in sottofondo mentre leggevo qui l'ho silenziato ha una prosopopea e una dialettica  ,che con il risultati che prevedono  prende alle prossime votazioni, non so se sarà in parlamento ma forse lui si lo prendono per rappresentanza


Infatti ma noi non siamo né la Grecia né  l Olanda.... Abbiamo bisogno di farci rispettare.
Renzi dice tutto e il contrario di tutto..


----------



## stany (26 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Il neretto è IL PROBLEMA.
> Ed è la ragione per cui non stimo affatto Conte.
> Sia per le palle che ha raccontato sabato 22 (cazzo, siamo più aperti di prima....), sia per questo:
> 
> ...


Non bastano....ce ne vogliono almeno il doppio. In Svizzera con un foglio A4  hanno messo giù le misure di intervento:
Erogazione fino a 5 anni del 10% del fatturato con un max di 500mila franchi.
Per gli autonomi.
Analoga misura per dipendenti.
Es: se fatturato o stipendio era 300000 annuo, diventa tremila al mese (anche se lordi si possono pagare le tasse) ...

USA : duemila euro per tutti i lavoratori ed iniezione di capitali per le imprese, ma subito!!

Noi: se arrivano i soldi pagheremo le pensioni!

Non che siano incapaci...attendono istruzioni dall'alto!
Intanto emanano disposizioni, esclusioni,eccezioni, su paginate di carta con codici e richiami ecc... Per attendere di sapere cosa sia possibile dare rispetto alle elargizioni dei prestiti cui potremo accedere per gentile concessione dei nostri partner europei (che si legge Germania, Francia, Olanda,e gli stati del Nord) dopo che questi avranno deciso le strategie.

Non ci sono parole.
Ho citato apposta due stati extracomunitari per evidenziare cosa significhi la sovranità monetaria!


----------



## abebis (26 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> USA : duemila euro per tutti i lavoratori ed iniezione di capitali per le imprese, ma subito!!


USA: 2000 $ per tutti i _contribuenti_ con reddito sotto i 75000 $.

Chi non contribuisce si attacca al cazzo.

E costo del tampone = 3000 $

E del costo delle cure mediche, non parliamone neanche, se non hai un'assicurazione adeguata.

Gli USA hanno anche ospedali e medici di prim'ordine, ma solo per il 10% della popolazione. 
Per il restante 90%, la metà ha un'assistenza sanitaria degna di un paese africano, l'altra metà parecchio meno.

Ah... le pensioni sono legate al fatto che l'azienda per la quale hai lavorato non chiuda oppure al fatto che non crolli la borsa...

Diciamole corrette le cose, che hanno un aspetto diverso...


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> USA: 2000 $ per tutti i _contribuenti_ con reddito sotto i 75000 $.
> 
> Chi non contribuisce si attacca al cazzo.
> 
> ...


Non solo, ma negli USA ogni stato applica un determinato protocollo nella scelta dei pazienti da sottoporre ad assistenza respiratoria.
I 3000 dollari per il solo tampone sono stati smentiti. E' una notizia fake.
Sulle percentuali non sono d'accordo, mi sembra un po' eccessiva la divisione 90/10.
E' difficile districarsi nella sanità USA, anche perché può variare da stato a stato.
E' un modello molto diverso dal nostro e tutto incentrato sul privato, un po' come la scuola, d'altronde.
Può fornire eccellenze, ma allo stesso tempo mostrare lacune, come ogni sistema dove il principio di sussidiarietà non viene contemplato
Ma non è che noi a Locri possiamo definirci superiori, però.
Purtroppo.
Ricordo poi che la riforma introdotta da Obama nel 2010 comprende anche le sanzioni per chi non stipulava una polizia assicurativa, che risulta obbligatoria.


----------



## spleen (26 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non solo, ma negli USA ogni stato applica un determinato protocollo nella scelta dei pazienti da sottoporre ad assistenza respiratoria.
> PS i 3000 dollari per il solo tampone sono stati smentiti. E' una notizia fake.
> Sulle percentuali non sono d'accordo, mi sembra un po' eccessiva la divisione 90/10.
> E' difficile districarsi nella sanità USA, anche perché varia da stato a stato.
> ...


Esatto Danny, poi vedi, si è partiti dalle iniezioni di liquidità necessarie in questo momento e si è finiti per parlare della sanità americana, che nessuno vuole magari negare sia un problema (per gli americani soprattuto), ma che centra poco con l' iniezione di soldi nel sistema.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Esatto Danny, poi vedi, si è partiti dalle iniezioni di liquidità necessarie in questo momento e si è finiti per parlare della sanità americana, che nessuno vuole magari negare sia un problema (per gli americani soprattuto), ma che centra poco con l' iniezione di soldi nel sistema.


Il fatto è che della sanità USA a noi non deve fregare nulla, mentre piuttosto dovrebbe interessare delle lacune della nostra.
Purtroppo per evitare di discutere di noi, si tende mediamente a criticare sistemi di cui abbiamo anche scarse conoscenza.
I nostri quotidiani non aiutano.
La storia del tampone a 3000 euro se non ricordo male è partita dalla condivisione sui social di una fattura per un ricovero per  il Covid, ovviamente relativa anche alla degenza, non solo al test. Poi è stata ripresa da tutti i giornali senza alcun controllo se vera o meno.


----------



## abebis (26 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Il fatto è che della sanità USA a noi non deve fregare nulla, mentre piuttosto dovrebbe interessare delle lacune della nostra.


Certamente! Però quando mi vengono portati gli USA a modello di "cura" dei cittadini mi si incrociano gli occhi.

E comunque la nostra, pur con le sue lacune, è una delle migliori al mondo.

Detto dagli inglesi, eh?


----------



## stany (26 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> USA: 2000 $ per tutti i _contribuenti_ con reddito sotto i 75000 $.
> 
> Chi non contribuisce si attacca al cazzo.
> 
> ...


----------



## stany (26 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> USA: 2000 $ per tutti i _contribuenti_ con reddito sotto i 75000 $.
> 
> Chi non contribuisce si attacca al cazzo.
> 
> ...


In usa chi lavora ha l'assistenza sanitaria !
Per gli altri c'è quella sociale, che magari non sarà proprio come la nostra ma c'è.)



Cit. Wikipedia


I programmi assistenziali pubblici sono Medicare e Medicaid. Medicare è il programma nazionale di assistenza agli anziani (ultrasessantacinquenni), universalistico, in quanto indipendente dal reddito. Medicaid è un programma gestito dai singoli Stati (con un contributo federale che copre il 60% delle spese) e rivolto ad alcune fasce di popolazione a basso reddito (famiglie con bambini, donne in gravidanza, anziani e disabili). Benché le prime proposte per un sistema sanitario misto pubblico-privato risalgano a Franklin Delano Roosevelt (ma che, tuttavia, non passarono per l'opposizione della lobby medica), l'introduzione di un sistema di copertura universalistico, almeno negli scopi, per una gran parte di popolazione, risale alle riforme di Lyndon B. Johnson, rimaste intatte fino al recente ampliamento voluto da Barack Obama.

Forse anche lì ci sono gli anziani che cercano nei cassonetti, oppure vanno nei mercati per cercare gli scarti di fine giornata


----------



## abebis (26 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Forse anche lì ci sono gli anziani che cercano nei cassonetti, oppure vanno nei mercati per cercare gli scarti di fine giornata


Bene, con questa frase hai dimostrato che la tua conoscenza degli USA si limita alle serie TV.

Continuare questa discussione è del tutto inutile.


----------



## ologramma (26 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> La domanda che mi faccio è la seguente: Se tutti, al mondo a sto punto iniettano liquidità nel sistema, perchè quella che pensiamo di iniettare noi è così poca? Se persino in Europa si sono dichiarati disponibili.


forse l'ho detto sopra ci portiamo dietro quel fardello enorme del debito pubblico vedi che quando immettono loro , cioè in europa , lo spread si abbassa .
Scusa mi sono sempre chiesto ma non trovo conferma in questi anni , quando quello scienziato di prodi ci porto in europa avevamo già un bel debito non potevamo partire tutti azzerati ? Poi mettici  il cambio  lira e euro ha quel prezzo, altra furbata per fregarci , per ricordare noi non avevamo i requisiti e ci misero le mani nei nostri conti correnti  che poi ci rimborsarono dopo ci dissero era un prestito, abbiamo fatto una bellissima figura


----------



## Vera (26 Marzo 2020)

Non entro in merito ad altro perché non riuscirei a stare al passo con le vostre competenze ma, per quanto riguarda i tamponi negli Stati Uniti, dipende dalla assicurazione privata.
C'è chi viene coperto pagando "solo" 1000$ e c'è chi ne paga di più.


----------



## stany (26 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> : “Le banche”, scrive sul Financial Times, “possono creare denaro istantaneamente consentendo scoperti di conto corrente o aprendo linee di credito. Le banche devono prestare rapidamente fondi a costo zero alle società disposte a salvare posti di lavoro. Poiché in questo modo stanno diventando un veicolo per le politiche pubbliche, il capitale necessario per svolgere questo compito deve essere fornito dal governo sotto forma di garanzie statali su tutti gli ulteriori scoperti o prestiti. Né la regolamentazione né le regole di garanzia dovrebbero ostacolare la creazione di tutto lo spazio necessario nei bilanci bancari a tale scopo”.


Minkia....draghi rispetto a conte pare un pericoloso comunista!
C'è da dire che anche col q.e. di Mariolino le banche nostrane hanno aiutato ben poco chi dovevano: altro che fido sullo scoperto del conto!
Ed è anche per quello che il sistema bancario italiano era più sano di quello tedesco, e a noi ci hanno rifilato il bail-in....
Glia altri hanno risanato i conti in sofferenza delle banche perché queste prestavano denaro , invece le nostre lo hanno tenuto in cassa senza darlo se non a fronte di garanzie improponibili; per questo noi già stavamo in crisi prima degli altri.
E poi finiamola con la proverbiale assistenza sanitaria Italica:;si vede bene adesso quanto sia proverbiale!!


----------



## ologramma (26 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Minkia....draghi rispetto a conte pare un pericoloso comunista!
> C'è da dire che anche col q.e. di Mariolino le banche nostrane hanno aiutato ben poco chi dovevano: altro che fido sullo scoperto del conto!
> Ed è anche per quello che il sistema bancario italiano era più sano di quello tedesco, e a noi ci hanno rifilato il bail-in....
> Glia altri hanno risanato i conti in sofferenza delle banche perché queste prestavano denaro , invece le nostre lo hanno tenuto in cassa senza darlo se non a fronte di garanzie improponibili; per questo noi già stavamo in crisi prima degli altri.
> E poi finiamola con la proverbiale assistenza sanitaria Italica:;si vede bene adesso quanto sia proverbiale!!


stamattina credo che quella agenzia americana a declassato 15 banche italiane , ci si mettono pure loro e siamo a posto


----------



## stany (26 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> forse l'ho detto sopra ci portiamo dietro quel fardello enorme del debito pubblico vedi che quando immettono loro , cioè in europa , lo spread si abbassa .
> Scusa mi sono sempre chiesto ma non trovo conferma in questi anni , quando quello scienziato di prodi ci porto in europa avevamo già un bel debito non potevamo partire tutti azzerati ? Poi mettici  il cambio  lira e euro ha quel prezzo, altra furbata per fregarci , per ricordare noi non avevamo i requisiti e ci misero le mani nei nostri conti correnti  che poi ci rimborsarono dopo ci dissero era un prestito, abbiamo fatto una bellissima figura


Ci era arrivato pure uno "statista" come Bossi.. ma fu un matrimonio forzoso! 
E l'Italia non aveva La dote; o meglio per costituirla passo-passo come tutti gli altri in proporzione alla propria capacità, ha sempre versato nelle casse dell'Unione Europea quanto richiesto. Anche nella BCE la quota partecipativa , come nel mess è sempre stata onorata!
Ma se si mette il pareggio di bilancio in costituzione e un rapporto del 3% , che non si sa quale scientifico legame abbia col PIL,  si capisce che ci siamo messi il cappio al collo da soli....
Ricordate le parole di visco l'altro ieri: 
"Tutte le misure che si prenderanno dovranno essere compatibili col pareggio di bilancio"


----------



## ologramma (26 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> In usa chi lavora ha l'assistenza sanitaria !
> Per gli altri c'è quella sociale, che magari non sarà proprio come la nostra ma c'è.)
> 
> 
> ...


premetto che non sono un estimatore della sanità americana , ma ricordate quando secoli fa venivano le prime badante dall'estero non avevano assistenza , ricordo un mio amico che aveva una compagna dell'isole Mauritius che incinta poteva partorire solo in un ospedale vicino al Vaticano dove venivano assistiti tutti gli stranieri , mi raccontava file enormi  quindi lui pagava viste private ,c'erano  ragazze di colore che spesso si prostituivano  e pieno di filippini/e , ragazze o signore del'est, tuto questo è decaduto ora e tutto un carnaio gratis mentre noi abbiamo comunque pagato per la sanità , nel mio paese sono arrivati da un po marriti e mogli per partorire  tanto qui è il paese di bengodi


----------



## ologramma (26 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ci era arrivato pure uno "statista" come Bossi.. ma fu un matrimonio forzoso!
> E l'Italia non aveva La dote; o meglio per costituirla passo-passo come tutti gli altri in proporzione alla propria capacità, ha sempre versato nelle casse dell'Unione Europea quanto richiesto. Anche nella BCE la quota partecipativa , come nel mess è sempre stata onorata!
> Ma se si mette il pareggio di bilancio in costituzione e un rapporto del 3% , che non si sa quale scientifico legame abbia col PIL,  si capisce che ci siamo messi il cappio al collo da soli....
> Ricordate le parole di visco l'altro ieri:
> "Tutte le misure che si prenderanno dovranno essere compatibili col pareggio di bilancio"


cose ripetute  e scritte , il berlusca e quel scienziato di Monti con il salva italia ha fatto questo e altro, ricordo di aver pagato una IMU esorbitante  ed non era chiamata patrimoniale.
tanto  i due bellimbusti hai visto cosa possiedono di beni ?


----------



## stany (26 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> stamattina credo che quella agenzia americana a declassato 15 banche italiane , ci si mettono pure loro e siamo a posto


Infatti , anche prodi disse che avrebbe preferito un'agenzia di rating cinese.ma non c'era....son tutte americane; tipo quella che aveva certificato come solvibile la lehman Brother solo una settimana prima che fallisce ed innescasse la crisi mondiale del 2008.


----------



## ologramma (26 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti , anche prodi disse che avrebbe preferito un'agenzia di rating cinese.ma non c'era....son tutte americane; tipo quella che aveva certificato come solvibile la lehman Brother solo una settimana prima che fallisce ed innescasse la crisi mondiale del 2008.


quindi i nostri politici prima  e dopo  erano lungimiranti? se so fatti solo i cazzi propri


----------



## stany (26 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Non entro in merito ad altro perché non riuscirei a stare al passo con le vostre competenze ma, per quanto riguarda i tamponi negli Stati Uniti, dipende dalla assicurazione privata.
> C'è chi viene coperto pagando "solo" 1000$ e c'è chi ne paga di più.


Da noi non lo fanno nemmeno a persone rimaste in contatto con chi poi è finito in rianimazione.... fidati. Io per quindici giorni sono stato sul chi va là dopo che a mia volta sono stato in contatto con queste persone, che a loro  volta erano in quarantena.


----------



## stany (26 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> quindi i nostri politici prima  e dopo  erano lungimiranti? se so fatti solo i cazzi propri


Mah.... Volevano a tutti i costi arrivare a quell'obiettivo!


----------



## ologramma (26 Marzo 2020)

ragazzi della lombardia  il presidente Fontana ha ammesso che forse ha fatto degli errori sottovalutando un po la questione , io dico delle provincie , gli infettati stano aumentando o aumenteranno scritto  e letto ora su fatto quotidiano.
mannaggia  credo che la cosa durerà molto di più


----------



## spleen (26 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> ragazzi della lombardia  il presidente Fontana ha ammesso che forse ha fatto degli errori sottovalutando un po la questione , io dico delle provincie , gli infettati stano aumentando o aumenteranno scritto  e letto ora su fatto quotidiano.
> mannaggia  credo che la cosa durerà molto di più


Ho appena sentito la notizia che hanno aumentato le previsioni a 50 miliardi di euro, finalmente si sono accorti che prima erano pochi.


----------



## ologramma (26 Marzo 2020)

se ricordi  aveva detto che erano prime somme che poi ne arrivavano altre , penso che la tedesca con il suo discorso dell'altra volta  lo abbia permesso


----------



## spleen (26 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> se ricordi  aveva detto che erano prime somme che poi ne arrivavano altre , penso che la tedesca con il suo discorso dell'altra volta  lo abbia permesso


Già, bisogna chiedere permesso....


----------



## bluestar02 (26 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> e dove dovevi dirlo?


Confessionale. Ta panta rei


----------



## bluestar02 (26 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ginevra, i ladri devono pur rubare.
> Da noi le gomme le hanno sempre rubate.
> Ci hanno provato anche con me, li ho visti dal balcone, gli ho urlato e sono scappati.


Se lo fanno im Texas e li vedono dal balcone fanno il tiro a segno.


----------



## perplesso (26 Marzo 2020)

__





						ArcGIS Dashboards
					






					opendatadpc.maps.arcgis.com


----------



## Rosarose (26 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Costruire una didattica distanza non è scontato.
> E mano a mano si scende di età sempre più complesso.
> 
> E' una questione di evoluzione cognitiva. Del pensiero.
> ...


Grazie Ipazia per quanto hai scritto, e che come insegnante e genitore condivido in pieno.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dicono che la realtà dei positivi sia dai 5 ai 10 volte dei positivi dichiarati


----------



## ipazia (26 Marzo 2020)

https://video.lastampa.it/spettacol...ei-reparti-di-terapia-intensiva/111993/112001

Massimo Galli, ospedale Sacco di Milano.
Terapia intensiva, ospedale di Cremona.


----------



## ipazia (26 Marzo 2020)




----------



## stany (26 Marzo 2020)

Aggiornamenti decreto Conte sugli aiuti economici agli italiani : Tutti i cittadini italiani residenti sul territorio nazionale riceveranno la somma di 185€ alla settimana quale rimborso per permanere nelle proprie case ed evitare il contagio del virus COVID19. Il decreto entrerá in vigore dal 28/03 c.a. Ed in vigore fino a nuove disposizioni .

Questo aiuto finanziato dal governo é rivolto a tutti i cittadini . Leggere l’articolo completo di seguito per poter avanzare la richiesta .





__





						Sto caricando...
					





					external-preview.redd.it


----------



## ipazia (26 Marzo 2020)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Grazie Ipazia per quanto hai scritto, e che come insegnante e genitore condivido in pieno.


Prego 

Grazie a te!

(come sta andando con la didattica a distanza?, se hai voglia di dire)



stany ha detto:


> Aggiornamenti decreto Conte sugli aiuti economici agli italiani : Tutti i cittadini italiani residenti sul territorio nazionale riceveranno la somma di 185€ alla settimana quale rimborso per permanere nelle proprie case ed evitare il contagio del virus COVID19. Il decreto entrerá in vigore dal 28/03 c.a. Ed in vigore fino a nuove disposizioni .
> 
> Questo aiuto finanziato dal governo é rivolto a tutti i cittadini . Leggere l’articolo completo di seguito per poter avanzare la richiesta .
> 
> ...




me l'aveva mandato la mamma di G. 
sono caduta dalla sedia. 



un'opera d'arte!


----------



## stany (27 Marzo 2020)




----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dicono che la realtà dei positivi sia dai 5 ai 10 volte dei positivi dichiarati


È abbastanza evidente facendo il confronto con i dati degli altri stati.


----------



## patroclo (27 Marzo 2020)

Finalmente hanno fatto l'elementare confronto tra i numeri dei deceduti negli scorsi anni e quelli delle ultime settimane. Il dato varia molto da zona a zona. in alcune parti della bergamasca si parla di decuplicamento.
Non essendo numericamente attendibili i tamponi fatti solo sui sintomatici direi che partendo da qui si può avere il polso dei dati reali.


----------



## stany (27 Marzo 2020)




----------



## stany (27 Marzo 2020)

Adesso vado in cortile e do fuoco alla mia macchina


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Finalmente hanno fatto l'elementare confronto tra i numeri dei deceduti negli scorsi anni e quelli delle ultime settimane. Il dato varia molto da zona a zona. in alcune parti della bergamasca si parla di decuplicamento.
> Non essendo numericamente attendibili i tamponi fatti solo sui sintomatici direi che partendo da qui si può avere il polso dei dati reali.


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2020)

La faccia ridicola del coronavirus...sto rotolando...

https://www.lastampa.it/asti/2020/0...ianta-contro-cancellata-denunciato-1.38645493

I cartoni animati minchia


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> View attachment 9151


bellissimo film, V per vendetta !


----------



## Rosarose (27 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego
> 
> Grazie a te!
> 
> ...


----------



## stany (27 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> bellissimo film, V per vendetta !


Si, l'apoteosi della distopia 
Ogni volta che lo vedo catturo qualche aspetto che mi era sfuggito prima.

Ma in questa notte estremamente fausta permettimi dunque in luogo del più consueto nomignolo di accennare al carattere di questa Dramatis Persona.
V travestito da William Rookwood: La nostra storia inizia come spesso accade in tutte le storie: con un giovane politico rampante! È un uomo profondamente religioso e membro del Partito Conservatore, è assolutamente determinato e non ha alcun rispetto per il dibattito politico. Più potere conquista più evidente è il suo fanatismo e più aggressivi diventano i suoi sostenitori. Poi un giorno il suo Partito avvia un progetto speciale nel nome della sicurezza nazionale: all'inizio si crede sia una ricerca per le armi biologiche e viene aiutato senza badare a spese. Tuttavia il vero obbiettivo di questo progetto è il potere... la totale, assoluta dominazione egemonica. Il progetto però ha una conclusione violenta ma gli sforzi delle persone coinvolte non sono vani, perché dal sangue di una delle vittime nasce un nuovo modo di condurre la guerra! Immaginate un virus! Il virus più terribile che ci sia, e poi immaginate che siate solo voi a conoscere la cura per debellarlo. Se il vostro fine ultimo è il potere, come usereste al meglio quest'arma? A questo punto della storia entra in scena il nostro amico: è un uomo apperentemente senza coscienza per il quale il fine giustifica sempre i mezzi, ed è lui a consigliare che il bersaglio non sia un nemico della nazione, ma piuttosto la nazione stessa! Vengono scelti tre obbiettivi per rendere al massimo l'effetto dell'attacco: una scuola, una stazione della metropolitana ed un impianto di depurazione dell'acqua. Muoiono subito diverse centinaia di persone... alimentati dai media la paura e il panico si diffusero rapidamente, separando e dividendo il Paese finché alla fine si individuò il vero obbiettivo. Prima della crisi alla Saint Mary nessuno avrebbe predetto i risultati delle elezioni di quell'anno, nessuno! E poi, poco dopo le elezioni, udite udite, il miracolo! Qualcuno credette che fosse stato Dio in persona, ma fu opera di un'azienda farmaceutica controllata da alcuni membri del Partito che diventarono oscenamente ricchi. Un anno dopo alcuni estremisti vengono processati, dichiarati colpevoli e giustiziati, mentre viene costruito un monumento per canonizzare le vittime. Ma il risultato finale, la vera genialità del piano, fu la paura... la paura diventò lo strumento ultimo del governo e con esso il nostro politico fu alla fine eletto con la nuova carica appositamente creata di Alto Cancelliere. Il resto, come si suol dire, è storia.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> La domanda che mi faccio è la seguente: Se tutti, al mondo a sto punto iniettano liquidità nel sistema, perchè quella che pensiamo di iniettare noi è così poca? Se persino in Europa si sono dichiarati disponibili.


Non credo sia questo il problema principale.
Nessuno sa quando finirà. E come.
Come va l’economia se tutto è fermo per 6 mesi ?
Non è questo il problema, anche dopo una guerra ci si rialza.
Ma come fermare la pandemia.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non credo sia questo il problema principale.
> Nessuno sa quando finirà. E come.
> Come va l’economia se tutto è fermo per 6 mesi ?
> Non è questo il problema, anche dopo una guerra ci si rialza.
> Ma come fermare la pandemia.


Credo che qui ormai ci sia più di un problema.
La chiusura di tante attività sta provocando seri danni alle aziende.
Io non so se la ditta di mia moglie sarà in grado di pagare gli stipendi. Non ha più entrate da quasi un mese, le aziende non hanno liquidità per proseguire senza ricavi per mesi. 
Tante figure professionali sono senza reddito. Tante attività hanno solo spese da pagare al momento. 
E  la sensibilità nei confronti del virus non è la stessa in tutta Italia, per cui per un albergatore della Calabria può risultare prioritario il problema economico che quello sanitario.
Allo stesso tempo sta mutando le scenario internazionale, di conseguenza i mercati. 
Il settore turistico è morto quest'anno. 
Come si può pensare a una ripartenza se nessuno ha i soldi per farlo? 
Nessuno ora è in grado di dire quando finirà tutto e come. Non c'è paese al mondo che ne abbia idea. 
Io credo che a breve, forse tra un mese, si decideranno delle aperture parziali, magari al Sud e centro Italia, se dovessero esserci le condizioni. 
Più complicato al nord, soprattutto in Lombardia dove i contagi sono fuori controllo, con percentuali di decessi assolutamente incoerenti, che fanno pensare a una diffusione del virus maggiore di quella registrata. 
Tutti i numeri che vengono dati sono farlocchi, sostanzialmente inutili in una pandemia in aree NON omogenee. 
L'obiettivo è rallentare la diffusione del virus ma secondo me è improbable che si riesca a bloccarlo a breve. 
Dovremo conviverci. 
Per questo è urgente un piano economico, prima che la situazione diventi ingestibile a livello sociale.
Altrimenti tra un po' ci sarà l'assalto ai supermercati.


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Per questo è urgente un piano economico, prima che la situazione diventi ingestibile a livello sociale.


See.... Di Maio stasera dalla Gruber ha detto che sarà una dura trattativa; intanto hanno rimandato di 15 giorni l' incontro, perché gli stati del nord Europa non sono d'accordo di concedere l'emissione di eurobond.
se tra una settimana non fanno trovare i soldi sui conti correnti saranno cazzi...
Salvini ieri diceva che devono anticipare i soldi le aziende!! Ma quello capisce qualcosa oppure  è proprio demente? Si è fatto riprendere pure da uno come calenda; che ha fatto notare che se le aziende sono in crisi come fanno ad  anticipare i soldi... 
I soldi sui conti correnti li devono mettere le banche come sostituto di soggetto creditizio per conto dello stato che garantirà la solvibilità attraverso iniezione di liquidità, gentilmente concessa in un modo o nell'altro dai sistemi di intervento europei..
Il conto da pagare lo vedremo poi; la differenza sarà nel tasso di interesse da restituire :se  dello zerovirgola, oppure del 22%... Il fatto scandaloso sarebbe emettere dei titoli di stato acquistabili sul mercato dai  nostri partner europei che speculano sull'alto interesse che dovrebbe riconoscere loro il nostro stato.
in ogni caso mica ce li regalerebbero i 40-50 miliardi al mese che ci servono eh!
Nel mentre in Sicilia hanno già cominciato a sfondare le vetrine dei supermercati...


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> See.... Di Maio stasera dalla Gruber ha detto che sarà una dura trattativa; intanto hanno rimandato di 15 giorni l' incontro, perché gli stati del nord Europa non sono d'accordo di concedere l'emissione di eurobond.
> se tra una settimana non fanno trovare i soldi sui conti correnti saranno cazzi...
> Salvini ieri diceva che devono anticipare i soldi le aziende!! Ma quello capisce qualcosa oppure  è proprio demente? Si è fatto riprendere pure da uno come calenda; che ha fatto notare che se le aziende sono in crisi come fanno ad  anticipare i soldi...
> I soldi sui conti correnti li devono mettere le banche come sostituto di soggetto creditizio per conto dello stato che garantirà la solvibilità attraverso iniezione di liquidità, gentilmente concessa in un modo o nell'altro dai sistemi di intervento europei..
> ...


Se non verrà gestito in maniera adeguata sarà un bel casino.
Uno che conosco in zona che ha chiuso l'attività per decreto ha postato oggi il comunicato che appare quando accedi al sito per ottenere le 600 euro dopo aver ricevuto il PIN dall'INPS.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che qui ormai ci sia più di un problema.
> La chiusura di tante attività sta provocando seri danni alle aziende.
> Io non so se la ditta di mia moglie sarà in grado di pagare gli stipendi. Non ha più entrate da quasi un mese, le aziende non hanno liquidità per proseguire senza ricavi per mesi.
> Tante figure professionali sono senza reddito. Tante attività hanno solo spese da pagare al momento.
> ...


Una riapertura parziale prematura potrebbe far schizzare il numero dei contagi.
Ricominciare dall’orto, imparare a mangiare meno, evitare sprechi. Altro che aperitivi e Milano che deve restare aperta. Italia ha quasi 60 milioni di abitanti. In due mesi quasi 100.000 contagiati ( contando i morti ed i guariti).
Con una crescita lineare e non esponenziale in quanto tempo si arriverà ad un contagio di 90% della popolazione da poter parlare di immunità di gregge ?
Anni ?
Quanti ?
Quanto tempo la popolazione può stare con un sistema sanitario quasi completamente occupato dai malati Covid ?
E quanto tempo la popolazione si comporterà in modo responsabile visto l’alto numero di denunce nelle ultime settimane?
E l’informazione sbagliata e pericolosa che veniva fatta , personaggi televisivi e meno che banalizzavano il problema ? E che per fortuna sono stati azzittiti con una diffida legale.
Per chiunque bastava una terza media e non aver bigiato le lezioni di scienze per capire che si tratta di un problema serio. Invece in troppi hanno continuato la vita di prima. Per ignoranza, irresponsabilità, cattiva informazione, menefreghismo, stupidità ecc.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma sapete perché non ci sono le mascherine? Come ha detto Cancelleri, perché noi Italia paghiamo a 30/60/90 giorni.
> Gli altri stati hanno tirato fuori i soldi subito e se le sono prese loro.
> Geometri di testa e di fatto.
> 
> ...


Non é vero.
Se devi ordinare in Cina paghi tutto anticipato pure se sei là Regione Piemonte. Il problema sta nel codice degli appalti, motivo per cui è stato nominato un commissario in grado di bypassare il mepa.


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se non verrà gestito in maniera adeguata sarà un bel casino.
> Uno che conosco in zona che ha chiuso l'attività per decreto ha postato oggi il comunicato che appare quando accedi al sito per ottenere le 600 euro dopo aver ricevuto il PIN dall'INPS.
> View attachment 9155


Molti si dovranno rivolgere al commercialista.


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non credo sia questo il problema principale.
> Nessuno sa quando finirà. E come.
> Come va l’economia se tutto è fermo per 6 mesi ?
> Non è questo il problema, anche dopo una guerra ci si rialza.
> Ma come fermare la pandemia.


Non sto caldeggiando una riapertura delle attività o sottovalutando l'emergenza sanitaria, stavo notando un problema dentro il problema che con il perdurare della faccenda potrebbe aggravare enormemente quello sanitario se non viene tenuto in considerazione. (Prova solo a pensare se in piena pandemia non si potessero pagare per mancanza di soldi le pensioni o le casse integrazioni).

E se devo dirla tutta, in questo momento il problema più urgente di tutti è mettere in sicurezza il personale sanitario. Mi risulta da notizie di prima mano (ma anche da infornmzioni rimbalzate sui media) che mancano drammaticamente mascherine e grembiuli monouso in moltissime strutture sanitarie. Inoltre i tamponi sul personale sanitario non sono stati fatti dappertutto, con l'effetto che chi cura potrebbe essere, senza saperlo, una bomba contaminativa.
Proprio stamattina ho sentito in tv un responsabile dei rappresentanti di categoria dei sanitari denunciare decisamente il fatto che pur essendo un mese che perdura l'emergenza, i responsabili amministrativi delle strutture sanitarie non sono riusciti ad ottenere quando serviva per i loro dipendenti.  Il suo discorso poi proseguiva con una considerazione su quanto sono pagati questi signori e sulle loro responsabilità, ma questa è un' altra storia, per la quale, a bocce ferme mi auguro ci sia una resa dei conti.
Mandare dei soldati in guerra senza fucile, ecco.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Non sto caldeggiando una riapertura delle attività o sottovalutando l'emergenza sanitaria, stavo notando un problema dentro il problema che con il perdurare della faccenda potrebbe aggravare enormemente quello sanitario se non viene tenuto in considerazione. (Prova solo a pensare se in piena pandemia non si potessero pagare per mancanza di soldi le pensioni o le casse integrazioni).
> 
> E se devo dirla tutta, in questo momento il problema più urgente di tutti è mettere in sicurezza il personale sanitario. Mi risulta da notizie di prima mano (ma anche da infornmzioni rimbalzate sui media) che mancano drammaticamente mascherine e grembiuli monouso in moltissime strutture sanitarie. Inoltre i tamponi sul personale sanitario non sono stati fatti dappertutto, con l'effetto che chi cura potrebbe essere, senza saperlo, una bomba contaminativa.
> Proprio stamattina ho sentito in tv un responsabile dei rappresentanti di categoria dei sanitari denunciare decisamente il fatto che pur essendo un mese che perdura l'emergenza, i responsabili amministrativi delle strutture sanitarie non sono riusciti ad ottenere quando serviva per i loro dipendenti.  Il suo discorso poi proseguiva con una considerazione su quanto sono pagati questi signori e sulle loro responsabilità, ma questa è un' altra storia, per la quale, a bocce ferme mi auguro ci sia una resa dei conti.
> Mandare dei soldati in guerra senza fucile, ecco.


Guarda che tu qui sei uno dei pochi che hanno ben capito come stanno le cose, non era una critica verso di te. Anzi apprezzo le tue riflessioni sempre logiche e pertinenti.
Solo che io prevedo questo picco che molti predicevano la scorsa settimana, oppure lo predicono tra qualche giorno... ecco io lo vedo parecchio più in là.
In questo caso le mie previsioni non prendono più in calcolo solo le perdite economiche anche importanti.
E hai perfettamente ragione: il personale sanitario va protetto. A tutti i costi. Altrimenti i costi da pagare dopo sono troppo alti.


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2020)




----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2020)

Quando la lira vinceva gli “oscar delle monete” assegnati dal Financial Times
					

Negli anni del “boom economico”, il prestigioso giornale di economia inglese “Finacial Times” assegnava un premio chiamato “oscar delle monete“, la lira lo vinse due volte nel 1959 e nel 1964. Vediamo i dettagli in alcuni ...




					scenarieconomici.it


----------



## bluestar02 (28 Marzo 2020)

V.H. ha visto cosa è successo a Palermo coi supermercati ha fatto qualche telefonata. 
Diciamo che ritiene le armi e le munizioni legalmente qui detenute assolutamente insufficienti.


----------



## bluestar02 (28 Marzo 2020)

Sarà pure paranoia americana ma io sono più tranquillo armato in questo momento


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> V.H. ha visto cosa è successo a Palermo coi supermercati ha fatto qualche telefonata.
> Diciamo che ritiene le armi e le munizioni legalmente qui detenute assolutamente insufficienti.


sì perché da Palermo vanno a rompere le vetrine dei supermercati a Ginevra Ma v********* va


----------



## bluestar02 (28 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> sì perché da Palermo vanno a rompere le vetrine dei supermercati a Ginevra Ma v********* va


Siamo vicini al confine italiano e inoltre secondo studi comprovati le sommosse socio-politiche sono imprevedibili in situazioni come quella di una epidemia o di una crisi globale monetaria potrebbe sembrare in effetti paranoia Secondo me è soltanto cautela


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2020)

Esercitazione "evento 201"
Stralcio dell'articolo.


Tralasciando la casualità tra l’ultima esercitazione e la pandemia appena iniziata, la Gismondo si dice stupita che nei documenti redatti dopo il lavoro siano state sempre comprese alcune raccomandazioni da tener presenti per prepararsi ad una emergenza sanitaria. Fra queste vi è l’invito rivolto a tutte le nazioni di mantenere un adeguato stock pile, o scorta essenziale, che include i Ppi, le protezioni individuali come guanti, mascherine e camici monouso e i farmaci tra cui antidoti, antibiotici e vaccini. Inoltre, nello stesso documento si invitano i Paesi ad avere un piano di riconversione sanitaria che permette un rapido utilizzo dei posti letto in base all’emergenza.










						Coronavirus, lo sfogo duro della Gismondo "Il test Event a cosa è servito?"
					

La virologa chiede perché non siano state seguite le indicazioni riportate nei documenti stilati dopo le esercitazioni per le emergenze come quella del 2019 che simulava una pandemia da coronavirus




					m.ilgiornale.it


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Siamo vicini al confine italiano e inoltre secondo studi comprovati le sommosse socio-politiche sono imprevedibili in situazioni come quella di una epidemia o di una crisi globale monetaria potrebbe sembrare in effetti paranoia Secondo me è soltanto cautela


Nemmeno Hitler attaccò la Svizzera.....


----------



## Lara3 (28 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Stralcio dell'articolo.
> 
> 
> Tralasciando la casualità tra l’ultima esercitazione e la pandemia appena iniziata, la Gismondo si dice stupita che nei documenti redatti dopo il lavoro siano state sempre comprese alcune raccomandazioni da tener presenti per prepararsi ad una emergenza sanitaria. Fra queste vi è l’invito rivolto a tutte le nazioni di mantenere un adeguato stock pile, o scorta essenziale, che include i Ppi, le protezioni individuali come guanti, mascherine e camici monouso e i farmaci tra cui antidoti, antibiotici e vaccini. Inoltre, nello stesso documento si invitano i Paesi ad avere un piano di riconversione sanitaria che permette un rapido utilizzo dei posti letto in base all’emergenza.
> ...


Ma ancora questa Gismondo ???
Ma non era mica quella che diceva che il Covid 19 è come una banale influenza e che si crea panico per nulla ? E che per questo è stata criticata e ricevuto diffida legale ? Io non perderei più tempo a leggere le sue opinioni.


----------



## ipazia (28 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma ancora questa Gismondo ???
> Ma non era mica quella che diceva che il Covid 19 è come una banale influenza e che si crea panico per nulla ? E che per questo è stata criticata e ricevuto diffida legale ? Io non perderei più tempo a leggere le sue opinioni.


Sì, è lei.

E la sua risposta immediata alla diffida è stata "ma non ho sbagliato mica solo io!! hanno sbagliato anche gli altri".

Per quanto mi riguarda, già solo una risposta di questo genere, mi descrive chi la pronuncia a prescindere dalle competenze che può o non può avere.
E' la stessa risposta che danno i bambini quando qualcuno li sgrida "ma non ero solo io!!! anche lui/lei ha fatto.."

Chiunque poteva sbagliare, è l'incapacità ad ammettere l'errore e rimanere aggrappati alle convinzioni nonostante i fatti dicano altro, che descrive la persona.
Anche questa, per quanto mi riguarda, è solo una di quelle persone talmente arrotolate intorno all'ombelico che neanche mangiando la merda ammettono che è merda. Continuano a ripetere che è nutella perchè è marrone. (se va tutto bene nell'intestino...nel caso andasse male, è burro di arachidi   )
E nel frattempo se la mangiano.


----------



## bluestar02 (28 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Nemmeno Hitler attaccò la Svizzera.....


Per essere chiari qui il problema non è un esercito straniero ma una pandemia al momento gli studi strategici dicono che una pandemia può causare disordini socio-politici in ogni parte del mondo Anche se naturalmente con diversi gradi di rischio il virus non conosce confini non si ferma di fronte ad una neutralità che dura da secoli Certamente questo modo di vedere e tipicamente americano e non rispecchia sinceramente il mio però se serve a farla sentire tranquilla Va bene anche così qui in realtà le cose sono molto normali poi anche ubriaco fare cose non è così stringente come in Italia anche se i numeri dei contagiati sono in aumento pure in Canton Ticino che è il cantone svizzero più vicino all'Italia anche laprovinciadivarese sebbene abbia visto un incremento e case è al momento ancora una delle più tranquille L'unica cosa che si può fare e rimanere in casa Basta altro non c'è da fare


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non é vero.
> Se devi ordinare in Cina paghi tutto anticipato pure se sei là Regione Piemonte. Il problema sta nel codice degli appalti, motivo per cui è stato nominato un commissario in grado di bypassare il mepa.


L'ha dichiarato in tv, eh, quindi pubblicamente, se ha detto una cazzata è sua. 
Non so se si riferisse alla Cina, però.
La ditta di mia moglie non lavora più col pubblico perché non paga, anche dopo i 90 gg.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Guarda che tu qui sei uno dei pochi che hanno ben capito come stanno le cose, non era una critica verso di te. Anzi apprezzo le tue riflessioni sempre logiche e pertinenti.
> Solo che io prevedo questo picco che molti predicevano la scorsa settimana, oppure lo predicono tra qualche giorno... ecco io lo vedo parecchio più in là.
> In questo caso le mie previsioni non prendono più in calcolo solo le perdite economiche anche importanti.
> E hai perfettamente ragione: il personale sanitario va protetto. A tutti i costi. Altrimenti i costi da pagare dopo sono troppo alti.


Non esiste un picco unico. L'Italia è in una condizione disomogenea.
La Lombardia in parte è la Wuhan d'Italia, il Molise praticamente ha pochissimi casi.
In Lombardia chiunque esca ha un elevato rischio di incontrare soggetti positivi, in Molise no.
Dota tutti i lavoratori e coloro che si recano al super e usano i mezzi di mascherine e guanti monouso e tra due settimane anche in Lombardia vedremo una sensibile diminuzione dei casi.
Siamo in quarantena da settimane e si è invece vista solo una modesta riduzione della crescita.
Non si possono fare previsioni e modelli con dati errati. Nel mio comune la letalità oscilla intorno al 20%. Ovvio che ci sia un errore. I contagiati ignari sono molti di più e probabilmente in giro. E senza dpi veicoli inconsapevoli di diffusione.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> See.... Di Maio stasera dalla Gruber ha detto che sarà una dura trattativa; intanto hanno rimandato di 15 giorni l' incontro, perché gli stati del nord Europa non sono d'accordo di concedere l'emissione di eurobond.
> se tra una settimana non fanno trovare i soldi sui conti correnti saranno cazzi...
> Salvini ieri diceva che devono anticipare i soldi le aziende!! Ma quello capisce qualcosa oppure  è proprio demente? Si è fatto riprendere pure da uno come calenda; che ha fatto notare che se le aziende sono in crisi come fanno ad  anticipare i soldi...
> I soldi sui conti correnti li devono mettere le banche come sostituto di soggetto creditizio per conto dello stato che garantirà la solvibilità attraverso iniezione di liquidità, gentilmente concessa in un modo o nell'altro dai sistemi di intervento europei..
> ...











						Partite Iva e famiglie, soldi sul conto entro fine aprile
					

Dal 31 marzo si potrà fare domanda sul sito dell'Inps per i bonus degli autonomi e i voucher baby sitter. La cassa integrazione balla tra il 15 e il 30 aprile




					m.huffingtonpost.it


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> V.H. ha visto cosa è successo a Palermo coi supermercati ha fatto qualche telefonata.
> Diciamo che ritiene le armi e le munizioni legalmente qui detenute assolutamente insufficienti.


Da me hanno incendiato le auto davanti.
È andato in Tv?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2020)

Cmq sull storia del picco c'è una grande confusione, tanto per cambiare, nessuno sa qual che intende l'altro 

Che vuol dire picco? 
Maggior numero di contagi giornaliero? 
Maggior numero di contagiati in un momento? 
Maggior numero di contagiati totali tra vivi morti guariti? 
Maggior aumento percentuale di positivi rispetto al giorno prima? 

Non ci si capisce un cazzo


----------



## Lara3 (28 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Da me hanno incendiato le auto davanti.
> È andato in Tv?


Perché lo hanno fatto?


----------



## Martes (28 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cmq sull storia del picco c'è una grande confusione, tanto per cambiare, nessuno sa qual che intende l'altro
> 
> Che vuol dire picco?
> Maggior numero di contagi giornaliero?
> ...


Testone!
*Picco: il valore massimo assunto da una grandezza variabile in un dato intervallo*
Chiaro, no?


----------



## Marjanna (28 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cmq sull storia del picco c'è una grande confusione, tanto per cambiare, nessuno sa qual che intende l'altro
> 
> Che vuol dire picco?
> Maggior numero di contagi giornaliero?
> ...


Io ho capito che per picco si intende maggior numero di persone che arrivano in ospedale con necessità di essere intubate (o comunque seguite perchè presentano una sintomatologia seria). Quindi alcuni non verranno neppure presi in considerazione. Come è già capitato a Bergamo/Brescia. Il punto in cui le strutture sanitarie saranno messe a dura prova.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Testone!
> *Picco: il valore massimo assunto da una grandezza variabile in un dato intervallo*
> Chiaro, no?


Mah..    sarà pure chiaro, ma sta grandezza variabile che sarebbe?

Il numero di tamponi positivi quotidiano?

La percentuale di incremento positivi sui positivi del giorno prima?

È proprio la grandezza variabile, che è molto variabile nelle diverse interpretazioni

Se oggi ho 100.000 positivi vivi e tra oggi e domani ne muoiono 1000 ne guariscono 3000 e ne ho 3500 positivi in più di ieri, ne ho 99.500 vivi

Oppure, siccome il giorno prima magari ne avevo 3000 positivi, allora sto picco ancora è da raggiungere?

Io non capisco


----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io ho capito che per picco si intende maggior numero di persone che arrivano in ospedale con necessità di essere intubate. Quindi alcuni non verranno neppure presi in considerazione. Come è già capitato a Bergamo/Brescia. Il punto in cui le strutture sanitarie saranno messe a dura prova.


Io chiedo perchè non capisco proprio, ma davvero eh? Non sto scherzando 

Saremo in 30 in tutta Italia a non capire, che ti devo dire


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma ancora questa Gismondo ???
> Ma non era mica quella che diceva che il Covid 19 è come una banale influenza e che si crea panico per nulla ? E che per questo è stata criticata e ricevuto diffida legale ? Io non perderei più tempo a leggere le sue opinioni.


Burioni nelle sue comparsate televisive era riuscito a dire che il virus non era in pericolo salvo poi ritrattare ,alla Salvini , che prima dice "apriamo tutto" e dopo due settimane : "chiudiamo tutto". Dice che s'è affidato agli "scienziati" nelle proprie dichiarazioni (farneticazioni).
Questo per dire che tutte le opinioni sono in potenziale evoluzione   ; a partire dall'ambiente scientifico. 
Ma sei troppo attenta a dove indirizzare la faziosità per cogliere il succo del discorso , che peraltro ho estrapolato ,dall'intervista . 
L'evento di New York doveva servire a prevedere questa situazione di carenza di mascherine  , di  dispositivi vari per il mondo ospedaliero.
Ma la politica non ha saputo valutare quell'allerta ; non solo la nostrana...oppure il mondo scientifico ,anch'esso ha sottovalutato e non ha creato un dibattito intorno all'argomento.
E pure vero che tre mesi in anticipo siano pochi; ma avrebbero salvato la vita di centinaia di persone comprese quelle dell'ambito  ospedaliero.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io chiedo perchè non capisco proprio, ma davvero eh? Non sto scherzando
> 
> Saremo in 30 in tutta Italia a non capire, che ti devo dire


Io ho capito così 
Penso che comunque riguardi il nord Italia principalmente.
Un conto è che una persona muia in terapia, un conto è dire ai familiari "tienitela lì e guardala morire perchè tanto qua non possiamo fare niente".
Ciò che fa la differenza tra il prima coronavirus e il dopo. Crollo del sistema sanitario nazionale.


----------



## oriente70 (28 Marzo 2020)

Tanto per chiarire .


----------



## Martes (28 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io chiedo perchè non capisco proprio, ma davvero eh? Non sto scherzando
> 
> Saremo in 30 in tutta Italia a non capire, che ti devo dire


In 30 non capite, gli altri capiscono tutti, ma ognuno a modo suo


----------



## ologramma (28 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Burioni nelle sue comparsate televisive era riuscito a dire che il virus non era in pericolo salvo poi ritrattare ,alla Salvini , che prima dice "apriamo tutto" e dopo due settimane : "chiudiamo tutto". Dice che s'è affidato agli "scienziati" nelle proprie dichiarazioni (farneticazioni).
> Questo per dire che tutte le opinioni sono in potenziale evoluzione   ; a partire dall'ambiente scientifico.
> Ma sei troppo attenta a dove indirizzare la faziosità per cogliere il succo del discorso , che peraltro ho estrapolato ,dall'intervista .
> L'evento di New York doveva servire a prevedere questa situazione di carenza di mascherine  , di  dispositivi vari per il mondo ospedaliero.
> ...


Le mascherine dobbiamo importarle dall'estero , so decenni che non le facciamo o che l'imprenditori hanno  fatto fabbriche fuori dove il costo è minore , mi sembra che un imprenditore smpre delle parti vostre lo abbia detto in tv.
Hai visto oggi i giornali  anche Renzi la pensa come il cazzaro (che me piace,vuole far riaprire tutto o quasi se no si ferma tutto , gli esperti virologi lo hanno già contestato ma poi chi ci andrebbe con queste garanzie  e protezioni che abbiamo?


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Per essere chiari qui il problema non è un esercito straniero ma una pandemia al momento gli studi strategici dicono che una pandemia può causare disordini socio-politici in ogni parte del mondo Anche se naturalmente con diversi gradi di rischio il virus non conosce confini non si ferma di fronte ad una neutralità che dura da secoli Certamente questo modo di vedere e tipicamente americano e non rispecchia sinceramente il mio però se serve a farla sentire tranquilla Va bene anche così qui in realtà le cose sono molto normali poi anche ubriaco fare cose non è così stringente come in Italia anche se i numeri dei contagiati sono in aumento pure in Canton Ticino che è il cantone svizzero più vicino all'Italia anche laprovinciadivarese sebbene abbia visto un incremento e case è al momento ancora una delle più tranquille L'unica cosa che si può fare e rimanere in casa Basta altro non c'è da fare


Sempre meglio lì da voi che  al mercato di Ballarò. Le rivolte avvengono dove c'è già miseria e sottosviluppo, non ai Parioli , che nel caso di pericolo ,effettivamente in un  paese allo sbando ,potrebbero essere i destinatari di saccheggi . Ma questo sarebbe un panorama da vera e propria guerra civile , che nemmeno in Venezuela ..... Tu poi stai in una zona lontana da realtà come quelle del Sud Italia o delle banliue Francesi.
Quindi mi pare proprio  che la vostra preoccupazione rasenti la paranoia.


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> L'ha dichiarato in tv, eh, quindi pubblicamente, se ha detto una cazzata è sua.
> Non so se si riferisse alla Cina, però.
> La ditta di mia moglie non lavora più col pubblico perché non paga, anche dopo i 90 gg.


La mia ex moglie ha fatto acquisti di mascherine per istituti e scuole paritarie: ha dovuto pagare prima! Sennò i cinesi non spediscono. Invece quegli stessi Istituti con la scusa che son chiusi non pagano il fornitore nostrano; così la mia ex è fuori di parecchio in attesa dei pagamenti...
Poi non so se uno stato , come l'Italia possa avere dilazioni di pagamento coi cinesi.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io ho capito così
> Penso che comunque riguardi il nord Italia principalmente.
> Un conto è che una persona muia in terapia, un conto è dire ai familiari "tienitela lì e guardala morire perchè tanto qua non possiamo fare niente".
> Ciò che fa la differenza tra il prima coronavirus e il dopo. Crollo del sistema sanitario nazionale.


Ho capito la tua interpretazione, ma appunto questa è una ottica, quella del primario di Terapia Intensiva

Per cui se io sono il primario, è oggi ci sono in tutta Italia 3 contagi in più rispetto a ieri, ma a me ne arrivano 33 in più in ospedale rispetto a quelli entrati ieri, da intubare, il famoso "picco" per me ha ancora davenire

Perché mi importa una sega se ci sono SOLO 3 contagi in più  in tutta Italia rispetto a ieri , poiché a me ieri ne sono entrati 50 e oggi me ne entrano 83 in terapia intensiva

Non so se mi spiego


----------



## ologramma (28 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> La mia ex moglie ha fatto acquisti di mascherine per istituti e scuole paritarie: ha dovuto pagare prima! Sennò i cinesi non spediscono. Invece quegli stessi Istituti con la scusa che son chiusi non pagano il fornitore nostrano; così la mia ex è fuori di parecchio in attesa dei pagamenti...
> Poi non so se uno stato , come l'Italia possa avere dilazioni di pagamento coi cinesi.


Di Maio parlava che le ,mascherine ordinate con contratti vecchi e con pagamenti a 30,60,90 giorni ci sono stati scippati da altre nazioni o imprenditori che hanno offerto di più.
altra bufale del cazzaro e la meloni  i 50 milioni dati a alla Tunisia smentiti ora , su Facebbok  
Scandalo. 50 milioni regalati alla Tunisia.

La bufala di oggi riguarda una polemica del tutto inesistente. Ma la Lega e la destra mica potevano farsi scappare l'occasione. Senza scrupolo alcuno, ancora una volta, hanno trasformato una notizia in una fake news per fomentare caos e rabbia.

Stiamo parlando del presunto “regalo” di 50 milioni dell’Italia alla Tunisia, che sarebbero stati donati per affrontare l’emergenza coronavirus. Una notizia manipolata ad arte, che i sovranisti di destra di casa nostra stanno usando per dipingere un governo brutto e cattivo, che toglie alla Lombardia per dare a Tunisi.

Ecco come stanno le cose, e a spiegarcelo è la stessa Farnesina:
- Nessun “dono” alla Tunisia, bensì un prestito alla Banca centrale tunisina, erogato nell’ambito di un accordo siglato nel 2017, ossia ben tre anni fa.
- Trattandosi di accordi del 2017, è evidente che il prestito non può in nessun modo essere collegato all’emergenza Covid.
- La finalità del prestito è invece il supporto alle PMI tunisine. Un programma di cui, come dalle parti della Lega dovrebbero sapere, beneficia anche il tessuto imprenditoriale italiano che opera in Tunisia. Un aiuto che certo risulta ancora più prezioso, alla luce dell’emergenza.
A questa destra che continua a manipolare le persone mentre i nostri cari lottano in ospedale e mentre le persone muoiono, vogliamo dire una cosa. Chiara e forte: non può funzionare che quando si riceve, tutto è dovuto, e quando invece si dà, è un furto agli italiani. Pandemia significa o che ne usciamo tutti insieme, o non ne usciamo.
ma ci vuole tanto a vedere se la notizia sia vera o falsa o manipolata?Va ben hanno sbagliato anche stavolta


----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> In 30 non capite, gli altri capiscono tutti, ma ognuno a modo suo


Te che hai capito di preciso..?


----------



## isabel (28 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cmq sull storia del picco c'è una grande confusione, tanto per cambiare, nessuno sa qual che intende l'altro
> 
> Che vuol dire picco?
> Maggior numero di contagi giornaliero?
> ...


Io ho capito che la grandezza rilevante sono i casi presenti.
Dato il grafico dei casi presenti, immagina di tirare una retta tangente in un punto al grafico, avrai il picco quando sarai in quel punto in cui il coefficiente angolare di questa retta sarà pari a 0, ossia quando questa retta sarà parallela all'asse delle ascisse. In sostanza il picco non è facilmente prevedibile, lo conosci a posteriori. 
Questo è quel che ho capito io.


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, è lei.
> 
> E la sua risposta immediata alla diffida è stata "ma non ho sbagliato mica solo io!! hanno sbagliato anche gli altri".
> 
> ...


Ho visto per caso una intervista a questa signora sulla 7, molto tempo fa, quando ancora si era agli inizi, dove diceva che per questa banale influenza la mortalità sarebbe stata solo un po' più alta, attorno al 3%, e sicuramente avrebbe coinvolto solo persone anziane e immunodepressi. Tutto con un sorriso ineffabile....
E da lì è partita la mia incazzatura, stavo mangiando e ho avuto la tentazione irrazionale di scagliare il piatto contro la tv.
A parte che il fatto che il 3% su 62 milioni di italiani fa quasi due milioni di morti, Lei chi cazzo è per minimizzare sulla morte dei deboli?
Sono nostro padre, nostra madre, i nostri figli malati, una parte della società che si aspetta e merita rispetto, protezione.
Anzichè sbilanciarsi in considerazioni che non spettano a loro dovrebbero smetterla di fare i fighi e dire stavolta l' unica cosa che si è capita, che cioè anche loro non ci capiscono un cazzo.
Almeno sarebbero onesti.


----------



## ologramma (28 Marzo 2020)

per me quando i positivi trovati non aumenteranno , per i morti bisognerà aspettare  .
Una cosa ho capito bene se gli asintomatici non vanno in giro e prendono precauzione  automaticamente i tutto decade ed è quello che hanno visto e fatto in Cina , ma se uno contagia  un altro e un altro ancora saremo da capo , bisogna dire che li hanno chiuso dico chiuso una città di 11 milioni e non si usciva  qui è pieno di paraculi o furbetti .
Il picco credo che lo iniziamo a vedere nella settimana prossima............sperem se no so cazzi


----------



## Martes (28 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Te che hai capito di preciso..?


Che se non è chiaro il riferimento (e non lo è) chiunque esordirà con "io ho capito che"


----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Io ho capito che la grandezza rilevante sono i casi presenti.
> Dato il grafico dei casi presenti, immagina di tirare una retta tangente in un punto al grafico, avrai il picco quando sarai in quel punto in cui il coefficiente angolare di questa retta sarà pari a 0, ossia quando questa retta sarà parallela all'asse delle ascisse. In sostanza il picco non è facilmente prevedibile, lo conosci a posteriori.
> Questo è quel che ho capito io.


È una delle due interpretazioni che ho dato anche io
Es dati presenti (vivi) oggi = X

Domani 100 morti 1000 guariti 1200 nuovi casi 
Dari presenti domani = X+100 (ancora non sia o al picco) 

È più o meno così?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Che se non è chiaro il riferimento (e non lo è) chiunque esordirà con "io ho capito che"


Ma appunto era per capire cosa si era capito, perché non pare per nulla chiaro questo picco che tutti hanno in bocca


----------



## bluestar02 (28 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sempre meglio lì da voi che  al mercato di Ballarò. Le rivolte avvengono dove c'è già miseria e sottosviluppo, non ai Parioli , che nel caso di pericolo ,effettivamente in un  paese allo sbando ,potrebbero essere i destinatari di saccheggi . Ma questo sarebbe un panorama da vera e propria guerra civile , che nemmeno in Venezuela ..... Tu poi stai in una zona lontana da realtà come quelle del Sud Italia o delle banliue Francesi.
> Quindi mi pare proprio  che la vostra preoccupazione rasenti la paranoia.


È la forma mentis americana
In questi casi omnibus parati anche a costo di essere paranoici. Meglio un paranoico vivo che uno sano di mente morto questo per sintetizzare la loro filosofia


----------



## bluestar02 (28 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Da me hanno incendiato le auto davanti.
> È andato in Tv?


Non l'ho visto in TV ma ha ricevuto video a riguardo.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho visto per caso una intervista a questa signora sulla 7, molto tempo fa, quando ancora si era agli inizi, dove diceva che per questa banale influenza la mortalità sarebbe stata solo un po' più alta, attorno al 3%, e sicuramente avrebbe coinvolto solo persone anziane e immunodepressi. Tutto con un sorriso ineffabile....
> E da lì è partita la mia incazzatura, stavo mangiando e ho avuto la tentazione irrazionale di scagliare il piatto contro la tv.
> A parte che il fatto che il 3% su 62 milioni di italiani fa quasi due milioni di morti, Lei chi cazzo è per minimizzare sulla morte dei deboli?
> Sono nostro padre, nostra madre, i nostri figli malati, una parte della società che si aspetta e merita rispetto, protezione.
> ...


Ha fatto degli errori e non mi spiego come sia possibile per una nella sua posizione.
E non mi spiego perché qualcuno le chiede ancora il parere. Fino adesso non aveva capito la situazione, non credo sia più attendibile.


----------



## isabel (28 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È una delle due interpretazioni che ho dato anche io
> Es dati presenti (vivi) oggi = X
> 
> Domani 100 morti 1000 guariti 1200 nuovi casi
> ...


Supponiamo che i casi presenti di ieri fossero X.
I casi presenti di oggi saranno:
X + nuovi contagi - (morti + guariti).


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Tanto per chiarire .


Attenzione.....Stefano Montanari non è laureato in medicina, ma in farmacia (farmacologia).
Non esiste una cattedra di nanopatologia..... E di questo i detrattori  del dottor Montanari si fanno forza per attaccare le sue ricerche.
Non più tardi dell'altro ieri ho risposto ad una dottoressa laureata in medicina che poi ho scoperto essere estetica, che insieme ad altri Medici hanno denunciato Montanari per le divulgazioni delle proprie ricerche,le quali ingenererebbero il panico nella popolazione.
La comunità scientifica ufficiale è compatta Nello stroncare la figura del dottor Montanari  e i suoi studi.
Io lo seguo da almeno quando ci fu l'annosa polemica del microscopio con Beppe Grillo.
È chiaro che la comunità scientifica non lo vede di buon occhio e che , come per molti altri soggetti che studiano alternativamente rispetto al cliché istituzionale lo  si voglia squalificare ,a partire dal fatto che non abbia il titolo di studio giusto.
Come se si volesse chiedere la laurea in ingegneria a  Leonardo da Vinci.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Supponiamo che i casi presenti di ieri fossero X.
> I casi presenti di oggi saranno
> X + nuovi contagi - (morti + guariti).


Avete notato che il numero dei guariti a distanza di quasi due mesi è piuttosto basso, che è poco più dei decessi ?
È una malattia con un decorso abbastanza lungo, chi è attaccato ad un respiratore ci rimane un bel po’ ed in seguito nei reparti Covid. Si mantiene la positività per un periodo piuttosto lungo anche.


----------



## bluestar02 (28 Marzo 2020)

Solo una cosa. Se mai dovessi incontrare un no vax uso tutte le munizioni che ho in casa.


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Avete notato che il numero dei guariti a distanza di quasi due mesi è piuttosto basso, che è poco più dei decessi ?
> È una malattia con un decorso abbastanza lungo, chi è attaccato ad un respiratore ci rimane un bel po’ ed in seguito nei reparti Covid. Si mantiene la positività per un periodo piuttosto lungo anche.


Brava Lara. E' il dato che anche a me risulta più inquietante.


----------



## Martes (28 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma appunto era per capire cosa si era capito, perché non pare per nulla chiaro questo picco che tutti hanno in bocca


Appunto


----------



## Marjanna (28 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho capito la tua interpretazione, ma appunto questa è una ottica, quella del primario di Terapia Intensiva
> 
> Per cui se io sono il primario, è oggi ci sono in tutta Italia 3 contagi in più rispetto a ieri, ma a me ne arrivano 33 in più in ospedale rispetto a quelli entrati ieri, da intubare, il famoso "picco" per me ha ancora davenire
> 
> ...


Non esattamente. Non è proprio un'ottica di un primario di terapia intensiva, è un'ottica di governo, dove se ti cambio la realtà, tu potresti cambiare qualcosa in risposta a quella realtà, specialmente se te la cambio nell'arco di meno di un mese (pure se il cambiamento è dovuto ad un virus). Faccio riferimento al "famoso" 8 marzo e varie movide sparse per il paese.
Forse @ipazia ne sa di più, ma per voci di corridoio, ho sentito dire che le persone del Bresciano/Bergamasco stanno un tantinello incazzate, un tantinello incazzate parecchio, e non so poi quanto saranno disposte a fare le pecorelle per un pacca sulla spalla (considerata anche la situazione economica).


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Brava Lara. E' il dato che anche a me risulta più inquietante.


Purtroppo anche senza sintomi puoi continuare a risultare positivo
Io rientro tra i malati . E non lo sono. E sento tanti come me che purtroppo al tampone di controllo risultano positivi quindi non guariti. Io devo ancora essere chiamata per il controllo. E chissà quanti come me 
Ma sono persone che stanno bene
Io credo che nei dati ci sia un po’ di confusione


----------



## isabel (28 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Avete notato che il numero dei guariti a distanza di quasi due mesi è piuttosto basso, che è poco più dei decessi ?
> È una malattia con un decorso abbastanza lungo, chi è attaccato ad un respiratore ci rimane un bel po’ ed in seguito nei reparti Covid. Si mantiene la positività per un periodo piuttosto lungo anche.


Eh, sì. 
Anche dai grafici iniziali, quelli cinesi per intenderci, sembrava proprio così.


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ha fatto degli errori e non mi spiego come sia possibile per una nella sua posizione.
> E non mi spiego perché qualcuno le chiede ancora il parere. Fino adesso non aveva capito la situazione, non credo sia più attendibile.


Burioni anche s'è lasciato andare a previsioni, commenti, opinioni...
E quando si parla troppo, qualche cazzata si dice.
L'unico ,insieme con quello padovano (virologo forse) che è pessimista a prescindere, che si tiene molto sul vago e possibilista è Galli.
Pregliasco viene mandato in TV ad aggiornare , più che altro, ed è un ottimo divulgatore ce riesce a parlare per dieci minuti senza farsi capire e dire alcunché di "compromettente".


----------



## Lara3 (28 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Eh, sì.
> Anche dai grafici iniziali, quelli cinesi per intenderci, sembrava proprio così.


Ed anche adesso i dati cinesi hanno questo alto numero di positivi che sembrano “non si decidano di guarire o di morire”. E loro hanno il problema da più di un mese prima di noi.


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Purtroppo anche senza sintomi puoi continuare a risultare positivo
> Io rientro tra i malati . E non lo sono. E sento tanti come me che purtroppo al tampone di controllo risultano positivi quindi non guariti. Io devo ancora essere chiamata per il controllo. E chissà quanti come me
> Ma sono persone che stanno bene
> Io credo che nei dati ci sia un po’ di confusione


Innanzitutto sono contento che tu stia bene, e spero che tra poco tu possa essere annoverata tra i negativi.
Una curiosità: hai per caso notato delle differenze nel gusto o nell' olfatto?


----------



## Marjanna (28 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho visto per caso una intervista a questa signora sulla 7, molto tempo fa, quando ancora si era agli inizi, dove diceva che per questa banale influenza la mortalità sarebbe stata solo un po' più alta, attorno al 3%, e sicuramente avrebbe coinvolto solo persone anziane e immunodepressi. Tutto con un sorriso ineffabile....
> E da lì è partita la mia incazzatura, stavo mangiando e ho avuto la tentazione irrazionale di scagliare il piatto contro la tv.
> A parte che il fatto che il 3% su 62 milioni di italiani fa quasi due milioni di morti, Lei chi cazzo è per minimizzare sulla morte dei deboli?
> Sono nostro padre, nostra madre, i nostri figli malati, una parte della società che si aspetta e merita rispetto, protezione.
> ...


E lo avevate scritto pagine e pagine fa, sia tu che @ipazia, quando ancora non c'era un topic dedicato. 
Quando si parla di certe relazioni, si usa un termine: dissonanza. Sin dall'inizio, fermi alla banale misurazione negli aeroporti l'ho avvertita, tipo fare il chimico con un kit per bambini. Però mi ero detta "io son stupida, loro son quelli al potere, vuoi che facciano una cazzata simile? vuoi che se si sta facendo una cazzata immane nessuno dica niente?" 
E lo stesso è stato dopo, quando per tv rassicuravano che tanto "muoiono solo i vecchi". La mia impressione rispetto ai medici che han fatto comparsate in tv tranquillizzando i cittadini, è che non abbiano neppure lontanamente preso in considerazione la questione. Gli han dato in mano un comunicato stampa o qualcosa di simile dove inventarsi cosa dire, ma "mettendoci la faccia" poichè questo conta, e portare la faccia rassicurante di chi ha la cattedra.
Spero tanto di sbagliarmi, però per quello che ho visto... 
Certo che essersi fottuti per antropocentrismo è una visione completamente folle per me. Talmente folle che prendono spazio i vari complottismi, perchè solo l'uomo può decidere la fine dell'uomo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Innanzitutto sono contento che tu stia bene, e spero che tra poco tu possa essere annoverata tra i negativi.
> Una curiosità: hai per caso notato delle differenze nel gusto o nell' olfatto?


No nulla
Per un paio di giorni non ho avuto appetito. Vero anche che stare in una stanza senza far nulla non aiuta
Sapori e odori invariati.
Per me non è stata nemmeno un’influenza 
Zero sintomi o quasi


----------



## ologramma (28 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Solo una cosa. Se mai dovessi incontrare un no vax uso tutte le munizioni che ho in casa.


premetto che sono a favore dei vaccini cosa che hanno fatto tuti i miei due nipotini, solo volevo dire che sta storia dei novax bisognerebbe analizzarla un po distaccatamente.
Quando io sono nato e vi parlo di anni fa non c'era vaccini quindi quelle malattie sintomatiche tutti i bambini le prendevano e poi guarivano, solo 1952 venne la poliomielite e li so stati cazzi perchè non c'era e non c'è(credo ) il vaccino, in terza media o pèrima non ricordo ci fecero il vaccino del vaiolo , più in là il tetano  ma io l'ho prese tutte e siamo guariti( vedete ora i bambini come la superano bene).
Ricordo che alla visita militare mi domandarono che malattie avevo avuto  gli dissi qualche nome  e lui fecce spallucce  e scrisse  alcuni nomi.Quando mi sposai e ebbi due figli, non io,iniziamo a fare i primi vaccini verso una certa età la mia signora preoccupata che uno non aveva avuto gli orecchioni  glli facemmo fare le analisi per vedere se aveva  gli anticorpi pur non avendoli avuti , con la risposta affermativa ci siamo tranquillizzati perchè se l'avesse avuto da grande non avrebbe potuto essere fertile .
Ragazzi dopo la guerra si andava avanti così ora per alcuni il novax sarebbe ritornare indietro non lo ammetto ma neanche lo critico solo gli spiegherei i problemi di non farli ,  a proposito non mi ricordo quale malattia che non viene alle bambine ed è pericolosa quando sono incinta.
Per finire  quando i miei coetanei adulti si prendevano malattie dei figli , che non è che non vengono, dovevano stare isolati peggio di ora in casa credo per un mesetto.


----------



## Darietto (28 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che qui ormai ci sia più di un problema.
> La chiusura di tante attività sta provocando seri danni alle aziende.
> Io non so se la ditta di mia moglie sarà in grado di pagare gli stipendi. Non ha più entrate da quasi un mese, le aziende non hanno liquidità per proseguire senza ricavi per mesi.
> Tante figure professionali sono senza reddito. Tante attività hanno solo spese da pagare al momento.
> ...


Da quello che mi sembra di aver capito, la Cina pare esserne uscita.
Poi con i milioni di lavoratori schiavi di cui dispone, in un mese pareggia il bilancio.

Sul secondo neretto io ancora non mi capacito: erano al corrente della pericolosità del virus da dicembre.

Ora, il netturbino con la terza elementare (o mia nonna analfabeta di 100 anni) oggi sa benissimo che un qualsivoglia virus, una volta in circolazione, nel giro di un mese diventa inevitabilmente pandemia. E lo stesso netturbino, dovesse ricapitare tra due o dieci anni, senza aver mai letto nemmeno un bugiardino in vita sua, avrà comunque un'idea ben chiara sul rischio e sulle dinamiche di trasmissione del virus. Tra l'altro prima ancora che il covid arrivasse in Italia, sapevano benissimo quale fosse la sua pericolosità.

Ancora peggio per tutti gli altri stati occidentali, come la Spagna e l'America che oggi sono messi peggio di noi, nonostante l'effetto cinese prima, e italiano dopo.

In pratica è come se fossero rimasti tutti tranquilli e sereni  a puntare il dito verso l'asteroide in collisione con la terra esclamando: oohhh che bello!
E dopo: dite che dovevamo distruggerlo prima della collisione?

O sono davvero meno preparati dello spazzino con la terza elementare, oppure viene per forza di cose da pensare male.


----------



## bluestar02 (28 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> premetto che sono a favore dei vaccini cosa che hanno fatto tuti i miei due nipotini, solo volevo dire che sta storia dei novax bisognerebbe analizzarla un po distaccatamente.
> Quando io sono nato e vi parlo di anni fa non c'era vaccini quindi quelle malattie sintomatiche tutti i bambini le prendevano e poi guarivano, solo 1952 venne la poliomielite e li so stati cazzi perchè non c'era e non c'è(credo ) il vaccino, in terza media o pèrima non ricordo ci fecero il vaccino del vaiolo , più in là il tetano  ma io l'ho prese tutte e siamo guariti( vedete ora i bambini come la superano bene).
> Ricordo che alla visita militare mi domandarono che malattie avevo avuto  gli dissi qualche nome  e lui fecce spallucce  e scrisse  alcuni nomi.Quando mi sposai e ebbi due figli, non io,iniziamo a fare i primi vaccini verso una certa età la mia signora preoccupata che uno non aveva avuto gli orecchioni  glli facemmo fare le analisi per vedere se aveva  gli anticorpi pur non avendoli avuti , con la risposta affermativa ci siamo tranquillizzati perchè se l'avesse avuto da grande non avrebbe potuto essere fertile .
> Ragazzi dopo la guerra si andava avanti così ora per alcuni il novax sarebbe ritornare indietro non lo ammetto ma neanche lo critico solo gli spiegherei i problemi di non farli ,  a proposito non mi ricordo quale malattia che non viene alle bambine ed è pericolosa quando sono incinta.
> Per finire  quando i miei coetanei adulti si prendevano malattie dei figli , che non è che non vengono, dovevano stare isolati peggio di ora in casa credo per un mesetto.


Condivido il tuo discorso.
Però dialogare con un no vax è come convincere un kamikaze di Daesh a convertirsi al Buddismo.
Anzi fai prima a convincere il kamikaze.
La malattia è la rosolia.


----------



## ipazia (28 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho visto per caso una intervista a questa signora sulla 7, molto tempo fa, quando ancora si era agli inizi, dove diceva che per questa banale influenza la mortalità sarebbe stata solo un po' più alta, attorno al 3%, e sicuramente avrebbe coinvolto solo persone anziane e immunodepressi. Tutto con un sorriso ineffabile....
> E da lì è partita la mia incazzatura, stavo mangiando e ho avuto la tentazione irrazionale di scagliare il piatto contro la tv.
> A parte che il fatto che il 3% su 62 milioni di italiani fa quasi due milioni di morti, Lei chi cazzo è per minimizzare sulla morte dei deboli?
> Sono nostro padre, nostra madre, i nostri figli malati, una parte della società che si aspetta e merita rispetto, protezione.
> ...


Ma vedi, era stato scritto un bellissimo 3d in cui si evidenziava come hitler da solo non sarebbe stato nulla. 
Te lo immagini hitler che si gira da solo le varie piazze inneggiando la purezza della razza?
Ridicolo fondamentalmente. 

hitler è stato quello che è stato perchè le masse han seguito. 
E non solo seguito, amplificato.

Spostando quel ragionamento in questo caso, a me non ha fatto particolare impressione questa signora. 

A me ha fatto veramente tanta impressione come quelle sue affermazioni siano rimbalzate nella testa delle persone e come le persone ci si siano calate dentro per preservare (illusione) il proprio orticello. 

Sorvoliamo sul fatto che ci sono migliaia di ragazzini immunodepressi in giro per gli ospedali. 

Era interessante la descrizione del meccanismo di presa di coscienza, o no, dell'infettivologo del Sacco di Milano. 
dura ma lucida. 
D'altro canto nel suo ospedale, nei reparti ne vede ogni giorno. 

Uno studio interessante di harvard riporta come finita l'emergenza sanitaria, (l'emergenza, non la pandemia) ci troveremo dinnanzi l'emergenza psicologica. 
In particolare degli operatori in prima linea.


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E lo avevate scritto pagine e pagine fa, sia tu che @ipazia, quando ancora non c'era un topic dedicato.
> Quando si parla di certe relazioni, si usa un termine: dissonanza. Sin dall'inizio, fermi alla banale misurazione negli aeroporti l'ho avvertita, tipo fare il chimico con un kit per bambini. Però mi ero detta "io son stupida, loro son quelli al potere, vuoi che facciano una cazzata simile? vuoi che se si sta facendo una cazzata immane nessuno dica niente?"
> E lo stesso è stato dopo, quando per tv rassicuravano che tanto "muoiono solo i vecchi". La mia impressione rispetto ai medici che han fatto comparsate in tv tranquillizzando i cittadini, è che non abbiano neppure lontanamente preso in considerazione la questione. Gli han dato in mano un comunicato stampa o qualcosa di simile dove inventarsi cosa dire, ma "mettendoci la faccia" poichè questo conta, e portare la faccia rassicurante di chi ha la cattedra.
> Spero tanto di sbagliarmi, però per quello che ho visto...
> Certo che essersi fottuti per antropocentrismo è una visione completamente folle per me. Talmente folle che prendono spazio i vari complottismi, perchè solo l'uomo può decidere la fine dell'uomo.


Sai cosa mi ha infastidito più di tutto in quella intervista? 
Che nessuno di chi la ascoltava, come avrei fatto io, le abbia detto: Signora, che cazzo sta dicendo?
Ecco, tu hai usato la parola dissonanza, dissonanza e incazzatura, nel mio caso.
Faccio umilmente notare inoltre che una certa idea sulla "purezza e capacità della società", eliminando o lasciando andare i deboli del sistema ce l'avevano solo i nazisti.
Qualcuno si è arrogato il diritto di minimizzare in questo caso, perciò di togliere nella sostanza valore alla vita di alcuni, arrogandosi la decisione di cosa sia valevole e cosa no, di dare un giudizio di merito sulla dignità delle vite altrui, di quelle che possano valere e quelle no. In base all' assurda capacità sociale ed individuale, in base a parametri vergognosi.
Il tutto nel silenzio di chi ascoltava, perchè sicuramente sarà passato primariamente per il cervello il pensiero a molti: Io non sono nè anziano nè debole di mio.
E questo ovviamente anche da parte di persone che si stracciano le vesti e non esitano minimamente ad etichettare come razzisti, fascisti e quant'altro tutti quelli che esprimono anche solo una perplessità di fronte ad altri fenomeni.
Reticenza, incongruenza, incapacità di reale e vera comprensione, scarsa umanità, sì, scarsa umanità.
Ecco quello che vedo e che ho visto.
Anche qui dentro purtroppo.
Questa crisi globale mette luce, mette in luce quello che realmente siamo, al di là della scorza, al di là di tutti i nostri camuffamenti, al di là del nostro falso moralismo.
Mette in luce i nostri pensieri più intimi, che sono i valori  prioritari che abbiamo scelto per rappresentare noi stessi.
E ho trovato molte cose deludenti, davvero deludenti.


----------



## ipazia (28 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non esattamente. Non è proprio un'ottica di un primario di terapia intensiva, è un'ottica di governo, dove se ti cambio la realtà, tu potresti cambiare qualcosa in risposta a quella realtà, specialmente se te la cambio nell'arco di meno di un mese (pure se il cambiamento è dovuto ad un virus). Faccio riferimento al "famoso" 8 marzo e varie movide sparse per il paese.
> Forse @ipazia ne sa di più, ma per voci di corridoio, ho sentito dire che le persone del Bresciano/Bergamasco stanno un tantinello incazzate, un tantinello incazzate parecchio, e non so poi quanto saranno disposte a fare le pecorelle per un pacca sulla spalla (considerata anche la situazione economica).


Qui nel bresciano, nella mia zona del bresciano, parecchia gente è ancora in dissonanza. 
Non sembrano cogliere la complessità non solo della situazione ma anche delle possibili evoluzioni (e la complessità è proprio nel "possibili").

Le campane suonano parecchio a morto.
I morti riconosciuti per covid sono pochi.
Ma i morti sono tanti, ben più di quelli che ci sono di solito.

E la dissonanza sta passando per questa presa di coscienza. 

Non lo so come evolverà la presa di coscienza. 
Non la vedo bene.


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma vedi, era stato scritto un bellissimo 3d in cui si evidenziava come hitler da solo non sarebbe stato nulla.
> Te lo immagini hitler che si gira da solo le varie piazze inneggiando la purezza della razza?
> Ridicolo fondamentalmente.
> 
> ...


Ho scritto il post in risposta a Marjanna senza leggere questo tuo, probabilmente li stavamo scrivendo insieme, ma vedo che il paragone con il nazismo non è venuto solo a me.


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Da quello che mi sembra di aver capito, la Cina pare esserne uscita.
> Poi con i milioni di lavoratori schiavi di cui dispone, in un mese pareggia il bilancio.
> 
> Sul secondo neretto io ancora non mi capacito: erano al corrente della pericolosità del virus da dicembre.
> ...


Gomblotto del 5 G


----------



## ipazia (28 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho scritto il post in risposta a Marjanna senza leggere questo tuo, probabilmente li stavamo scrivendo insieme, ma vedo che il paragone con il nazismo non è venuto solo a me.


Ti ho letto anche io dopo aver postato.

Non è esattamente un paragone col nazismo.
Anche se decidere del valore della dignità di una vita è nazista.
Ma d'altro canto il nazismo altro non è che la disperata difesa della propria fragilità.
Rendo meno importante l'altro perchè non so dare importanza a me stesso se non attraverso lo schiacchiare l'altro.

In quel 3d, però, il discorso era imperniato intorno al fatto che il racconto della storia metteva il fuoco su hitler. Sui capi. Come unici responsabili.
Togliendo per certi versi le responsabilità individuali. Chi viveva per esempio vicino ai forni...e ha VOLUTO continuare a credere che si fabbricasse sapone.

Quei capi han fatto risuonare le "ombre" preesistenti nelle persone.
E le persone hanno amplificato.
Se così non fosse stato, hitler sarebbe stato uno dei profeti in giro per le piazze a sparare cazzate.

I discorsi tranquillizzanti di parecchia gente risuonano nella testa della gente che NON VUOLE veder turbata la propria tranquillità
E non si turba neppure di fronte alle evidenze. Un po' come quelli vicini alle fabbriche di sapone. 
L'amplificazione è conseguente ed evidente nei discorsi, nei pensieri e ultimi ma non per importanza nei comportamenti.

La delusione non è solo tua.

Ma se mi allontano un momento, mi rendo conto che è solo storia che si ripete.
Sempre uguale.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Marzo 2020)

Sospetto - ma non ci ho ragionato sopra, mi è venuto in mente un secondo fa - che il pensiero di una *minaccia capace di nuocere soltanto ai più deboli* sia una sorta di reazione difensiva della nostra psiche. 

Non credo tanto in un rigurgito nazista, credo invece che una minaccia improvvisa e concreta a tutto ciò che in quasi un secolo di storia ha rappresentato pace, benessere, serenità (guadagnate col sangue e con l'orrore) sia semplicemente irricevibile, soprattutto in questa forma eterea, incontrollabile, *apparentemente immotivata,* che ci riporta il ricordo della caducità di società del passato che oggi - per lo stesso meccanismo di negazione - definiremmo arretrate ed impreparate (quindi, ancora una volta, *deboli*).

E' probabilmente devastante, per l'immagine di sè della società contemporanea, ammettere che quella debolezza è ancora tale, e che la cosa non può cambiare. Leggo - e ne sono infatti un po' stupito - che negli Stati Uniti (che nell'immaginario di amici e nemici sono il Paese più potente del mondo, capace di fronteggiare _il male_ come nessun altro) si teme un'ecatombe più grave della nostra: sempre parlando di un asteroide in rotta di collisione con la Terra, credo tutti guarderebbero a loro, per intercettarlo in tempo. Eppure, anche loro pare abbiano fatto lo stesso errore che, a studiare il passato, la razza umana ha sempre commesso - tale e quale - di fronte all'estremo (con alterne fortune).

Non ho una conclusione da proporre, sia chiaro. Non voglio suonare fatalista, non lo sono. In un certo senso, sul piano personale mi basta la sensazione di essere pronto ad accettare che qualcosa dovrà cambiare. Che, ovviamente, ad oggi è solo una sensazione. Che dovrà poi misurarsi, nei fatti, con la mia forza e con la mia fragilità.


----------



## ipazia (28 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E lo avevate scritto pagine e pagine fa, sia tu che @ipazia, quando ancora non c'era un topic dedicato.
> Quando si parla di certe relazioni, si usa un termine: dissonanza. Sin dall'inizio, fermi alla banale misurazione negli aeroporti l'ho avvertita, tipo fare il chimico con un kit per bambini. Però mi ero detta "io son stupida, loro son quelli al potere, vuoi che facciano una cazzata simile? vuoi che se si sta facendo una cazzata immane nessuno dica niente?"
> E lo stesso è stato dopo, quando per tv rassicuravano che tanto "muoiono solo i vecchi". La mia impressione rispetto ai medici che han fatto comparsate in tv tranquillizzando i cittadini, è che non abbiano neppure lontanamente preso in considerazione la questione. Gli han dato in mano un comunicato stampa o qualcosa di simile dove inventarsi cosa dire, ma "mettendoci la faccia" poichè questo conta, e portare la faccia rassicurante di chi ha la cattedra.
> Spero tanto di sbagliarmi, però per quello che ho visto...
> Certo che essersi fottuti per antropocentrismo è una visione completamente folle per me. Talmente folle che prendono spazio i vari complottismi, perchè solo l'uomo può decidere la fine dell'uomo.


Il punto, ne chiacchieravo con G., è che un virus è semplicemente più adattabile dell'uomo. 
E non è prevedibile nei suoi comportamenti. 

Quelli umani sono parecchio più prevedibili.
E meno adattabili. 

Anche l'uomo è opportunista, come il virus.
Ma l'uomo vuole vivere. Ha questo vincolo dell'istinto di sopravvivenza che per certi versi lo fotte e gli fa fare cose immensamente splendide e immensamente stupide al contempo. 

Un virus semplicemente muta. 
E muta per opportunismo. 
Non per sopravvivenza. 
non ha vincoli di sopravvivenza. 

Le sue mutazioni sono fondamentalmente casuali.
L'uomo le rileva sempre e solo dopo. 
Per tecnologico che sia.

Potrebbe benissimo essere che trovino un vaccino per questo virus, ma coi tempi che occorrono per trovarlo nel frattempo ci sono state mutazioni che rendono poco utile il vaccino e si deve ricominciare da capo.

Ci sono voluti più di 20 anni per comprendere il funzionamento del virus dell'hiv.
E ancora adesso c'è gente che non capisce la differenza fra un sieropositivo e un malato conclamato (motivo per cui non ancora si riesce del tutto a contenere i contagi). 

Ieri sera, ridacchiavamo con G. dicendoci che questo virus magari si manifesta adesso con questa sintomatologia. 
E fra sei mesi trasforma i contagiati in zombie.    
Non si sa nulla. 
Non sanno nulla neanche gli scienziati. Fanno previsioni.
E le previsioni sono tanto più suscettibili di errore quanto mancano dati per poterle fare. 


Ne so poco, me lo raccontava G. , fra le formiche impazza un fungo che le "costringe" a mollare tutto quello che stanno facendo e arrampicarsi aggrappandosi più in alto possibile e rimanendo lì fino a morire. 
E poi il fungo emerge dal corpo mummificato per diffondere le spore.


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il punto, ne chiacchieravo con G., è che un virus è semplicemente più adattabile dell'uomo.
> E non è prevedibile nei suoi comportamenti.
> 
> Quelli umani sono parecchio più prevedibili.
> ...


Il fungo in questione ha bisogno di passare dentro il sistema digestivo di un uccello per riprodursi, la formica infettata che si arrampica sullo stelo probabilmente sarà mangiata da qualche uccello....
Ci sono vermi che infettano dei vertebrati divorandoli da dentro.
Ma tanto noi ci abbiamo quelli del mulino bianco che ci raccontano come la natura sia buona e bucolica.
Il lavoro nei campi è fatica, primariamente, un tempo era fatica bestiale.
E li fuori c'è un mondo perlopiù ostile, il mondo è un posto pericoloso.
Ma aspetta che mi taccio, il realismo è spesso tacciato di pessimismo e non è di moda.


----------



## ipazia (28 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Il fungo in questione ha bisogno di passare dentro il sistema digestivo di un uccello per riprodursi, la formica infettata che si arrampica sullo stelo probabilmente sarà mangiata da qualche uccello....
> Ci sono vermi che infettano dei vertebrati divorandoli da dentro.
> Ma tanto noi ci abbiamo quelli del mulino bianco che ci raccontano come la natura sia buona e bucolica.
> Il lavoro nei campi è fatica, primariamente, un tempo era fatica bestiale.
> ...



E' ignoranza, quella che scambia il realismo per pessimismo.

Se tu non sai che c'è un funghetto trallalero che fa esplodere animali, quando te la raccontano pensi che sia una fiaba.
Una sorta di horror.

Il punto però, alla fine, è che quel fungo esiste. 
Anche se si fa finta di non vederlo.

Non tacerti.  
Servono voci come la tua.

Non a tutti interessa il mulino bianco o le distese di unicorni rosa sull'arcobaleno.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi ha infastidito più di tutto in quella intervista?
> Che nessuno di chi la ascoltava, come avrei fatto io, le abbia detto: Signora, che cazzo sta dicendo?
> Ecco, tu hai usato la parola dissonanza, dissonanza e incazzatura, nel mio caso.
> Faccio umilmente notare inoltre che una certa idea sulla "purezza e capacità della società", eliminando o lasciando andare i deboli del sistema ce l'avevano solo i nazisti.
> ...


Anche io, delusa da persone che non capivano, non volevano capire o non erano in grado di capire. Ma dall’alto della loro autocertificata superiorità continuavano a dire che “dell’influenza si muore di più “( si deve essere proprio ignorante a fare un’affermazione così), oppure che si può essere positivo e che non significa che per forza che si deve morire. E che qualcuna è  pure contenta che 10 medici ( 10!) l’avevano tranquillizzata che poi non è così terribile e che in effetti “aveva ragione “. Ma come cazzo si può affermare che in tempo di coronavirus in 10 medici vengono a vedere un paziente asintomatico giusto per dirgli “ avevi ragione tu “. Ma neanche nei tempi normali non ci vengono 10 medici per vedere un paziente che sta pure bene.
Qui ancora non si è capito una cosa: che se 6% dei positivi hanno bisogno di un letto d’ospedale, i posti non ci sono per tutti.
QUESTO È IL PROBLEMA.
Ed una certa percentuale dei ricoverati hanno bisogno di un respiratore. Che non ci sono in numero sufficiente.
E che per questo motivo non bisogna minimizzare.


----------



## ipazia (28 Marzo 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sospetto - ma non ci ho ragionato sopra, mi è venuto in mente un secondo fa - che il pensiero di una *minaccia capace di nuocere soltanto ai più deboli* sia una sorta di reazione difensiva della nostra psiche.
> 
> Non credo tanto in un rigurgito nazista, credo invece che una minaccia improvvisa e concreta a tutto ciò che in quasi un secolo di storia ha rappresentato pace, benessere, serenità (guadagnate col sangue e con l'orrore) sia semplicemente irricevibile, soprattutto in questa forma eterea, incontrollabile, *apparentemente immotivata,* che ci riporta il ricordo della caducità di società del passato che oggi - per lo stesso meccanismo di negazione - definiremmo arretrate ed impreparate (quindi, ancora una volta, *deboli*).
> 
> ...


La gente ha paura.
Ma non lo sa.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi ha infastidito più di tutto in quella intervista?
> Che nessuno di chi la ascoltava, come avrei fatto io, le abbia detto: Signora, che cazzo sta dicendo?
> Ecco, tu hai usato la parola dissonanza, dissonanza e incazzatura, nel mio caso.
> Faccio umilmente notare inoltre che una certa idea sulla "purezza e capacità della società", eliminando o lasciando andare i deboli del sistema ce l'avevano solo i nazisti.
> ...


Sembrano i nazisti. E dietro ai vecchi ci sono i portatori di handicap (vedi: https://www.ilgiornale.it/news/coro...lie-chi-salvare-disabili-rischio-1846270.html). Ma non credo sia nazismo, almeno mi vengono altre valutazioni.
Avevo letto un _non ricordo neppure più cosa_ (un articolo, una pagina di un libro di storia...) che raccontava del valore dei vecchi nelle case, mi pareva si parlasse della mezzadria, vecchi che vivevano in casa con "i giovani" (non persone da cui allontanarsi), e come non fosse un ruolo di decadimento (anche se non escludo che pure ai tempi che qualcuno si augurasse che _crepasse il vecchio_), si elencava a proposito le varie occupazioni e l'importanza di esse. Diverso era il portatore di handicap, una vera disgrazia, non parliamo poi del _pazzo_. Le cose sono cambiate con il corso della storia, almeno nel nostro paese, l'abbandono della campagna, ect.
Oggi i vecchi devono mascherarsi, non possono mostrarsi vecchi, altrimenti sono monnezza, e solo il fatto che debbano mascherarsi (mettici pure i vari filtri nei selfie che van tanto di moda o corse pazze da estetisti) per essere riconosciuti come persone a me dice qualcosa. Non c'è più una funzione atta alla loro età, se non quella di fare i nonni. Produrre e consumare, questa è la fascia importate. E questa realtà odierna è talmente radicata che non riusciamo più ad immaginarci niente di diverso.
@Lara3 aveva accennato agli orti... bella immagine si. Mi vengono in mente le costruzioni che nell'ultimo anno sto vedendo nel mio paese, stan venendo su come funghi, si compra su un rendering. La cosa che ho notato è che spesso ci mettono verde attorno nel rendering, poi totalmente assente e impossibile per struttura da inserire (tipo non puoi piantare un albero nel tuo micro giardino fake perchè sotto c'è il garage).
Ci sono ragazzi giovani che fanno dei video in cui usano i loro nonni come fossero dei pagliacci per fare video che fanno girare ad amici. Mi è capitato di vederne qualcuno. Io l'unica volta che mi son permessa, a 6 anni, di scherzare con mia nonna paterna ho preso tante di quelle botte da non dimenticarlo più. Io scherzavo eh, era un gioco, ma per mio padre avevo mancato di rispetto a chi lo dovevo portare. E oggi questo lo capisco. Capisco che non potevo trattare una persona anziana che mi voleva bene come un passatempo, non avendo cura della sua età e di quello che dovevo io a lei per esistere.
E potrei continuare. Sembrano tutte cose sconnesse ma se si traccia la linea tra una e l'altra di forma la realtà. Quella che oggi chiamiamo realtà.
E cosa rallenta la formazione di questa realtà? I vecchi. 
Pure se è vero che molti non mollano l'osso, e che han fatto tante puttanate negli anni passati. 

Qualche tempo fa @Arcistufo ha usato un termine, forse l'avevo pure già scritto, che mi ha fatto molto riflettere. Noi parliamo di natura, e poi parliamo di umanità, parola che nel nostro dizionario ha un significato ben preciso. Ma se le mettiamo insieme viene fuori la natura umana.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Supponiamo che i casi presenti di ieri fossero X.
> I casi presenti di oggi saranno:
> X + nuovi contagi - (morti + guariti).


Esatto
Quindi picco= numero massimo contagiati certificati in vita in una data x di tutta questa storia


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2020)




----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non esattamente. Non è proprio un'ottica di un primario di terapia intensiva, è un'ottica di governo, dove se ti cambio la realtà, tu potresti cambiare qualcosa in risposta a quella realtà, specialmente se te la cambio nell'arco di meno di un mese (pure se il cambiamento è dovuto ad un virus). Faccio riferimento al "famoso" 8 marzo e varie movide sparse per il paese.
> Forse @ipazia ne sa di più, ma per voci di corridoio, ho sentito dire che le persone del Bresciano/Bergamasco stanno un tantinello incazzate, un tantinello incazzate parecchio, e non so poi quanto saranno disposte a fare le pecorelle per un pacca sulla spalla (considerata anche la situazione economica).


Ho capito, ma che c'entra il picco con il livello di incazzatura dei bergamaschi o dei calabresi 

Era un discorso di intendersi sul termine "picco"


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sembrano i nazisti. E dietro ai vecchi ci sono i portatori di handicap (vedi: https://www.ilgiornale.it/news/coro...lie-chi-salvare-disabili-rischio-1846270.html). Ma non credo sia nazismo, almeno mi vengono altre valutazioni.
> Avevo letto un _non ricordo neppure più cosa_ (un articolo, una pagina di un libro di storia...) che raccontava del valore dei vecchi nelle case, mi pareva si parlasse della mezzadria, vecchi che vivevano in casa con "i giovani" (non persone da cui allontanarsi), e come non fosse un ruolo di decadimento (anche se non escludo che pure ai tempi che qualcuno si augurasse che _crepasse il vecchio_), si elencava a proposito le varie occupazioni e l'importanza di esse. Diverso era il portatore di handicap, una vera disgrazia, non parliamo poi del _pazzo_. Le cose sono cambiate con il corso della storia, almeno nel nostro paese, l'abbandono della campagna, ect.
> Oggi i vecchi devono mascherarsi, non possono mostrarsi vecchi, altrimenti sono monnezza, e solo il fatto che debbano mascherarsi (mettici pure i vari filtri nei selfie che van tanto di moda o corse pazze da estetisti) per essere riconosciuti come persone a me dice qualcosa. Non c'è più una funzione atta alla loro età, se non quella di fare i nonni. Produrre e consumare, questa è la fascia importate. E questa realtà odierna è talmente radicata che non riusciamo più ad immaginarci niente di diverso.
> @Lara3 aveva accennato agli orti... bella immagine si. Mi vengono in mente le costruzioni che nell'ultimo anno sto vedendo nel mio paese, stan venendo su come funghi, si compra su un rendering. La cosa che ho notato è che spesso ci mettono verde attorno nel rendering, poi totalmente assente e impossibile per struttura da inserire (tipo non puoi piantare un albero nel tuo micro giardino fake perchè sotto c'è il garage).
> ...


Il protocollo ministeriale è un salvacondotto per per la coscienza di chi deve decidere su chi salvare: il giovane sano, il vecchio sano, o il vecchio già malato....E non solo; È la copertura dello stato sul rischio che qualche familiare ,calmatasi la situazione, denunci soggettivamente il responsabile dell'intensiva ,o del p.s. Prova a denunciare lo stato!
E senza codifica che certifichi il da farsi, il buon senso lo suggerisce ugualmente, eh!


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma che c'entra il picco con il livello di incazzatura dei bergamaschi o dei calabresi
> 
> Era un discorso di intendersi sul termine "picco"


Per adesso accontentati di questo; vai a dormire sereno. Domani ci penserai


----------



## Marjanna (28 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma che c'entra il picco con il livello di incazzatura dei bergamaschi o dei calabresi
> 
> Era un discorso di intendersi sul termine "picco"


Perchè "il picco" in quelle zone l'hanno già vissuto, nei termini in cui l'ho recepito io (ossia muori a casa perchè qua siamo full), anche se non è che ora ne siano fuori.
Poi sai c'è tanta gente che potrebbe rientrare nelle categorie da non salvare, collegandomi agli ultimi messaggi, magari un diabetico come mio cugino, insulinodipendente ma che è riuscito a figliare e che lavora nella ditta del fratello da anni, che grazie a questo (che un poco di occhio di riguardo lo tiene) conduce una vita normalissima. Non credo sua moglie reagirebbe così facilmente al fatto che lui sia messo nella classifica dei sacrificabili, poichè fino al giorno prima era in quella dei normali nonostante la patologia. Moltiplica questo per mille persone e salta fuori che se mi cambi la realtà, io ti cambio in risposta.



stany ha detto:


> Il protocollo ministeriale è un salvacondotto per per la coscienza di chi deve decidere su chi salvare: il giovane sano, il vecchio sano, o il vecchio già malato....E senza codifica che certifichi il fa farsi, il buon senso lo suggerisce ugualmente, eh!


Decidere chi salvare in caso di emergenza è diverso dal dire non è emergenza (è solo un'influenza tranqui andate pure a fare l'APE) perchè tanto muoiono solo i vecchi. Si parlava di questo.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Perché lo hanno fatto?


Atto di vandalismo.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io ho capito che per picco si intende maggior numero di persone che arrivano in ospedale con necessità di essere intubate (o comunque seguite perchè presentano una sintomatologia seria). Quindi alcuni non verranno neppure presi in considerazione. Come è già capitato a Bergamo/Brescia. Il punto in cui le strutture sanitarie saranno messe a dura prova.


Il punto più alto di una curva a cui segue una rapida flessione, in quanto il virus ha incontrato la maggior parte della popolazione suscettibile, per cui ha difficoltà a insediarsi in nuovi individui.
Questo normalmente.
Nella nostra situazione il picco è falsato dai quarantenati. È un picco artificiale, che si riferisce solo alla parte della popolazione con cui il virus può entrare in contatto lasciando da parte il resto.
In questo ultimo caso una riapertura anzitempo a tutta la popolazione porterebbe nuovamente la curva a crescere, a differenza del primo caso in cui la curva è ormai discendente. 
Io trovo infatti inutile disquisire del picco nella nostra situazione. Noi dobbiamo arrivare a zero contagi per almeno un mese (OMS) per poterci ritenere fuori dal virus e in ogni caso restare a frontiere chiuse fino a quando la situazione non sarà stabilizzata anche nel resto del mondo.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io chiedo perchè non capisco proprio, ma davvero eh? Non sto scherzando
> 
> Saremo in 30 in tutta Italia a non capire, che ti devo dire


In ogni caso il picco ha senso se riferito a un'area omogenea, non a tutta Italia, che tale non è.
Ha senso parlare di picco nella Bergamasca, per esempio, anche se come ho detto prima è solo un picco ipotetico perché vi sono comunque restrizioni.
Se lasciassimo circolare il virus senza restrizioni invece avremmo rapidamente un picco abbastanza omogeneo su tutto il territorio italiano, per arrivare alla fine a trovare dopo qualche mese una popolazione di sopravvissuti in cui il virus non avrebbe più effetto.
Avremmo una quantità di morti devastante, ma sicuramente i superstiti potrebbero tornare alla vita di prima.


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Decidere chi salvare in caso di emergenza è diverso dal dire non è emergenza (è solo un'influenza tranqui andate pure a fare l'APE) perchè tanto muoiono solo i vecchi. Si parlava di questo.


"Muoiono solo i vecchi" può essere una comunicazione sociale errata, becera , ancorché non corrispondente al vero; oppure una rilevazione statistica , per studiare il fenomeno, basata su presupposti anch'essi parziali e discutibili.

"Decidiamo chi salvare" rappresenta l'urgenza, l'emergenza, l'immanenza.

Sono due piani diversi; la prima è comunicazione, la seconda è azione!


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Attenzione.....Stefano Montanari non è laureato in medicina, ma in farmacia (farmacologia).
> Non esiste una cattedra di nanopatologia..... E di questo i detrattori  del dottor Montanari si fanno forza per attaccare le sue ricerche.
> Non più tardi dell'altro ieri ho risposto ad una dottoressa laureata in medicina che poi ho scoperto essere estetica, che insieme ad altri Medici hanno denunciato Montanari per le divulgazioni delle proprie ricerche,le quali ingenererebbero il panico nella popolazione.
> La comunità scientifica ufficiale è compatta Nello stroncare la figura del dottor Montanari  e i suoi studi.
> ...


A me è arrivato lo stesso video da uno scrittore terrapiattista che crede che il virus sia un complotto per limitare le libertà nel mondo. Sarebbe anche un mio amico, ma gentilmente gli ho detto che sono un cumulo di cazzate.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Il punto più alto di una curva a cui segue una rapida flessione, in quanto il virus ha incontrato la maggior parte della popolazione suscettibile, per cui ha difficoltà a insediarsi in nuovi individui.
> Questo normalmente.
> Nella nostra situazione il picco è falsato dai quarantenati. È un picco artificiale, che si riferisce solo alla parte della popolazione con cui il virus può entrare in contatto lasciando da parte il resto.
> In questo ultimo caso una riapertura anzitempo a tutta la popolazione porterebbe nuovamente la curva a crescere, a differenza del primo caso in cui la curva è ormai discendente.
> Io trovo infatti inutile disquisire del picco nella nostra situazione. Noi dobbiamo arrivare a zero contagi per almeno un mese (OMS) per poterci ritenere fuori dal virus e in ogni caso restare a frontiere chiuse fino a quando la situazione non sarà stabilizzata anche nel resto del mondo.


Appunto per quello parlo di picco legato a quanto potranno seguire i nuovi casi nei vari ospedali, specialmente al nord dove sono già pieni.
Non possono contenere il virus, stanno tentando di contenere che ad alcune persone venga negata la possibilità di cure. Quello è il picco, ed è per quello che ci hanno chiesto di stare a casa, e hanno battuto sul "state a casa", perchè se le persone fossero andate a zonzo sarebbe stata sicura l'impossibilità di dare una possibilità di cura a tutti, che è una possibilità di vita.
Prossimamente verranno dati farmaci ai primi sintomi di virus se non ho capito male, farmaci contro l'artrite reumatoide, contro la malaria, forse pure l'Avigan, da prendere a casa, senza portare la persona in ospedale. Intanto ci mettono un tappo, poi quello che potranno essere gli effetti tra anni non lo sappiamo. Nel frattempo mettono in piano di arrivare ad un vaccino. Poi apriranno le stalle e tutto saranno contenti di tornare alla "normalità", e di tornare a guadagnarsi uno stipendio.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Brava Lara. E' il dato che anche a me risulta più inquietante.


Mia moglie ha impiegato due mesi per uscire da una polmonite interstiziale, e non era stata neppure intubata, ovvero riusciva comunque a respirare da sola. 
La gravità della polmonite da covid nelle forme più acute rende necessaria l'assistenza respiratoria. 
Se non disponibile per tempo, si muore. 
Si esce quando si riesce a respirare da soli, sperando di non aver avuto danni permanenti, ma come si può comprendere il ritorno a una vita normale è lungo.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Purtroppo anche senza sintomi puoi continuare a risultare positivo
> Io rientro tra i malati . E non lo sono. E sento tanti come me che purtroppo al tampone di controllo risultano positivi quindi non guariti. Io devo ancora essere chiamata per il controllo. E chissà quanti come me
> Ma sono persone che stanno bene
> Io credo che nei dati ci sia un po’ di confusione


Ma tu comunque eri stata mandata in ospedale per dei sintomi riconducibili al Covid, non eri asintomatica.
Il fatto che fortunatamente i tuoi anticorpi abbiano evitato il peggioramento della malattia è un dato statistico, alla fine.
Utile e vantaggioso per te, ma non ai fini valutativi generali.
Si sa che un buon 80/90% guarisce tranquillamente.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ed anche adesso i dati cinesi hanno questo alto numero di positivi che sembrano “non si decidano di guarire o di morire”. E loro hanno il problema da più di un mese prima di noi.


Io i dati cinesi non li prenderei neppure in considerazione.
Non mi sembrano più credibili.


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> A me è arrivato lo stesso video da uno scrittore terrapiattista che crede che il virus sia un complotto per limitare le libertà nel mondo. Sarebbe anche un mio amico, ma gentilmente gli ho detto che sono un cumulo di cazzate.


Non esiste la certezza assoluta , né in un senso né nell'altro.
Il fatto stesso che un virus venga manipolato  dall'uomo lascia aperta qualunque interpretazione; anche se ci dicono che non sopravviverebbe fuori da un laboratorio.
E di laboratori , solo in USA ce ne sono circa 1500. 
La stessa questione del 5G lascia perplessi se consideriamo che proprio a Bruxelles,una delle due sedi del Parlamento europeo, le autorità del posto abbiano rigettato l'ipotesi di installare le centraline di questa nuova tecnologia.,nella quale la Cina è all'avanguardia.
Di solito quando c'è fumo c'è anche un poco di arrosto.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> "Muoiono solo i vecchi" può essere una comunicazione sociale errata, becera , ancorché non corrispondente al vero; oppure una rilevazione statistica , per studiare il fenomeno, basata su presupposti anch'essi parziali e discutibili.
> 
> "Decidiamo chi salvare" rappresenta l'urgenza, l'emergenza, l'immanenza.
> 
> Sono due piani diversi; la prima è comunicazione, la seconda è azione!


Diciamo la stessa cosa. Ma la prima è quella che ha portato in molti a continuare ad uscire nonostante fosse stato detto che i giovani potevano essere asintomatici, quindi infettare nonni o genitori. Errata o becera, non ha fatto "paura" alla popolazione, e di un virus dovresti avere paura. Poi l'han detto medici in ogni canale comunicativo e la frase era una rassicurazione per gli altri. Probabilmente han fatto male i conti, credevano di riuscire a gestire i malati, poi quando han visto che non era così han cambiato tiro "weee aspettate che qua non muoiono solo i vecchi". Quanto siamo andati avanti a sentire che tutti avevano patologie regresse? Persino sul ragazzo di 37 anni, sportivo e sano, qualcuno ci ha ricamato su dicendo che i sportivi infondo non son sani... con varie spiegazioni.


----------



## isabel (28 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Il fungo in questione ha bisogno di passare dentro il sistema digestivo di un uccello per riprodursi, la formica infettata che si arrampica sullo stelo probabilmente sarà mangiata da qualche uccello....
> Ci sono vermi che infettano dei vertebrati divorandoli da dentro.
> Ma tanto noi ci abbiamo quelli del mulino bianco che ci raccontano come la natura sia buona e bucolica.
> Il lavoro nei campi è fatica, primariamente, un tempo era fatica bestiale.
> ...


Basta frequentarla un poco la natura per accorgersi che può essere terrificante.
Terrificante e meravigliosa. 
Basta un temporale in quota, lontano da un rifugio, per sentirsi d'un colpo distanti anni luce dal mulino bianco.
La natura bucolica e patinata è una favola scialba.

Non è uno sguardo pessimista. Io vedo uno sguardo non annebbiato, vivo.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Appunto per quello parlo di picco legato a quanto potranno seguire i nuovi casi nei vari ospedali, specialmente al nord dove sono già pieni.
> Non possono contenere il virus, stanno tentando di contenere che ad alcune persone venga negata la possibilità di cure. Quello è il picco, ed è per quello che ci hanno chiesto di stare a casa, e hanno battuto sul "state a casa", perchè se le persone fossero andate a zonzo sarebbe stata sicura l'impossibilità di dare una possibilità di cura a tutti, che è una possibilità di vita.
> Prossimamente verranno dati farmaci ai primi sintomi di virus se non ho capito male, farmaci contro l'artrite reumatoide, contro la malaria, forse pure l'Avigan, da prendere a casa, senza portare la persona in ospedale. Intanto ci mettono un tappo, poi quello che potranno essere gli effetti tra anni non lo sappiamo. Nel frattempo mettono in piano di arrivare ad un vaccino. Poi apriranno le stalle e tutto saranno contenti di tornare alla "normalità", e di tornare a guadagnarsi uno stipendio.


Stanno rallentando la diffusione del virus.
Lo fanno compatibilmente con le esigenze economiche.
Non hanno chiuso Bergamo quando era necessario perché sarebbe costato di più di Codogno farlo, non stanno chiudendo la Lombardia per la stessa ragione.
Teoricamente ci vorrà molto tempo per uscirne fuori ma in questa maniera si ha modo di curare più persone, in attesa di un vaccino o di una eventuale cura.
Io temo che ai primi disordini, magari al Sud, si decida invece una riapertura su tutta Italia. Per noi sarebbe devastante.
Non dimentichiamo nel supporto alle rivolte quello delle mafie che potrebbero fare pressione per poter ritornare ai traffici con i volumi precedenti.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Di solito quando c'è fumo c'è anche un poco di arrosto.


No, magari sono io con la sigaretta.
Non mi capacito di questa necessità di complotto: davvero suona così spaventoso che una cosa del genere possa accadere e basta, considerato che ci si "preparava" a un possibile evento di questo tipo da decenni?

Poi, ammetto che ai tempi dell'11/09 sono stato affascinato anche io dalla lotteria complottista: mi sembrava che gli Stati Uniti non potessero essere stati fregati così semplicemente. E invece guarda un po' adesso.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Da quello che mi sembra di aver capito, la Cina pare esserne uscita.
> Poi con i milioni di lavoratori schiavi di cui dispone, in un mese pareggia il bilancio.
> 
> Sul secondo neretto io ancora non mi capacito: erano al corrente della pericolosità del virus da dicembre.
> ...


In tutti gli stati la reazione è stata la medesima.
Ho contatti con amici all'estero che mi raccontano lo stesso scenario italiano.
Forse è una reazione normale.
La negazione. Si sceglie sempre lo scenario più ottimistico.


----------



## isabel (28 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> La gente ha paura.
> Ma non lo sa.


E nella paura si sposta lo sguardo.

Io però non riesco a sospendere il giudizio.
Non mi riesce proprio.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> E nella paura si sposta lo sguardo.
> 
> Io però non riesco a sospendere il giudizio.
> Non mi riesce proprio.


Già che tu ne prenda atto è lodevole. Il resto è umano.


----------



## isabel (28 Marzo 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> No, magari sono io con la sigaretta.
> Non mi capacito di questa necessità di complotto: davvero suona così spaventoso che una cosa del genere possa accadere e basta, considerato che ci si "preparava" a un possibile evento di questo tipo da decenni?
> 
> Poi, ammetto che ai tempi dell'11/09 sono stato affascinato anche io dalla lotteria complottista: mi sembrava che gli Stati Uniti non potessero essere stati fregati così semplicemente. E invece guarda un po' adesso.


Nella nostra società è difficle.
Anche della morte ci si capacità con difficoltà anche se è un fatto umano a cui ci predispone la vita stessa.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Basta frequentarla un poco la natura per accorgersi che può essere terrificante.
> Terrificante e meravigliosa.
> Basta un temporale in quota, lontano da un rifugio, per sentirsi d'un colpo distanti anni luce dal mulino bianco.
> La natura bucolica e patinata è una favola scialba.
> ...


Quando ci sono patologie che colpiscono animali selvatici di solito si dice che "fa pulizia", che i più forti vivono e quindi i nascituri saranno figli di chi ha buoni geni. Qualcuno lo dice anche per noi. Solo che ci sentivamo diversi, la razza superiore.
Poi in Italia, il paese della Chiesa, hai voglia a dire a voce alta queste cose.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2020)

Aggiornamento USA da un mio amico ivi residente.
La questione del tampone: inizialmente era costoso e soprattutto difficile da trovare. Allo stato attuale i tamponi e le cure sono a carico dello stato.
Per l'emergenza sono state stanziate cifre importanti.


----------



## isabel (28 Marzo 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Già che tu ne prenda atto è lodevole. Il resto è umano.


Grazie. 

Umano è anche aver paura, i limiti sono umani.


----------



## ipazia (28 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> E nella paura si sposta lo sguardo.
> 
> Io però non riesco a sospendere il giudizio.
> Non mi riesce proprio.


Già.

Non riesco, e non desidero, neanche io sospendere il giudizio.

Che non è morale.
E' qualcosa di profondo e ringhioso.
Che paradossalmente mi calma.

E' la mia parte umana non addomesticata.


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> ma gentilmente gli ho detto che sono un cumulo di cazzate.


La scienza ha molte posizioni; Copernico per dire non era molto ben visto ai suoi tempi nel contesto scientifico .
Dire che ciò che afferma Montanari siano solo cazzate presuppone che si conosca bene la materia e, soprattutto vengano prodotte delle risultanze che smentiscono al 100% quella teoria.
Anche Nicolas Tesla Era visto come un visionario dalla comunità scientifica del suo tempo.
Troppo spesso  l'uniformarsi alla vulgata della scienza ufficiale per motivi di opportunità politica o di carriera ha impedito di vedere e prendere strade alternative che poi si sono rivelate quelle giuste.
Per quello che molti dei nostri giovani vanno in laboratori all'estero dove hanno una maggiore autonomia e non sono sottoposti alle direttive delle baronie stratificate
Vedere in una offerta di ipotesi non ufficiali delle possibili verità alternative o complementari non significa essere complottisti. A volte basta fare due più due, ed essere più aperti ad interpretazioni diverse. Tanto,non è che ci spieghino proprio tutto eh! 
Il fatto che su questa vicenda di un virus "sconosciuto" , come dicono proprio tutti gli "esperti" , vi siano interpretazioni mutevoli, contrapposte , ondivaghe, ci spiega come la scienza , come è giusto che sia,  è sempre in divenire, ed abbia necessità dei più disparati punti di vista, ed in alcune circostanze di botte di culo che anticipano le cosiddette "scoperte" ; e di esempi ce ne sono molti.


----------



## isabel (28 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quando ci sono patologie che colpiscono animali selvatici di solito si dice che "fa pulizia", che i più forti vivono e quindi i nascituri saranno figli di chi ha buoni geni. Qualcuno lo dice anche per noi. Solo che ci sentivamo diversi, la razza superiore.
> Poi in Italia, il paese della Chiesa, hai voglia a dire a voce alta queste cose.


La tracotanza è uno dei peggiori difetti umani.
Fonte di sciagure già nella tragedia greca.
Ma non dirlo e urlare il contrario sembra sia rassicurante per alcuni.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sembrano i nazisti. E dietro ai vecchi ci sono i portatori di handicap (vedi: https://www.ilgiornale.it/news/coro...lie-chi-salvare-disabili-rischio-1846270.html). Ma non credo sia nazismo, almeno mi vengono altre valutazioni.
> Avevo letto un _non ricordo neppure più cosa_ (un articolo, una pagina di un libro di storia...) che raccontava del valore dei vecchi nelle case, mi pareva si parlasse della mezzadria, vecchi che vivevano in casa con "i giovani" (non persone da cui allontanarsi), e come non fosse un ruolo di decadimento (anche se non escludo che pure ai tempi che qualcuno si augurasse che _crepasse il vecchio_), si elencava a proposito le varie occupazioni e l'importanza di esse. Diverso era il portatore di handicap, una vera disgrazia, non parliamo poi del _pazzo_. Le cose sono cambiate con il corso della storia, almeno nel nostro paese, l'abbandono della campagna, ect.
> Oggi i vecchi devono mascherarsi, non possono mostrarsi vecchi, altrimenti sono monnezza, e solo il fatto che debbano mascherarsi (mettici pure i vari filtri nei selfie che van tanto di moda o corse pazze da estetisti) per essere riconosciuti come persone a me dice qualcosa. Non c'è più una funzione atta alla loro età, se non quella di fare i nonni. Produrre e consumare, questa è la fascia importate. E questa realtà odierna è talmente radicata che non riusciamo più ad immaginarci niente di diverso.
> @Lara3 aveva accennato agli orti... bella immagine si. Mi vengono in mente le costruzioni che nell'ultimo anno sto vedendo nel mio paese, stan venendo su come funghi, si compra su un rendering. La cosa che ho notato è che spesso ci mettono verde attorno nel rendering, poi totalmente assente e impossibile per struttura da inserire (tipo non puoi piantare un albero nel tuo micro giardino fake perchè sotto c'è il garage).
> ...


Il mio riferimento all’orto era voluto al fatto che probabilmente ci sarà un calo di produzione di generi alimentari. Chi ha un orto e che prima lo utilizzava giusto per il piacere di consumare qualcosa di bio 0 km, adesso potrebbe rendersi utile producendo per sua famiglia almeno una parte del fabbisogno di verdura e frutta. Ritornare umili, niente vita mondana, ma marmellata fatta in casa con frutta del proprio giardino. E bisogna sporcarsi le mani.
Si parla di economia rallentata. È grave, lo sappiamo. Ed in questo contesto l’agricoltura che fine farà?


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Diciamo la stessa cosa. Ma la prima è quella che ha portato in molti a continuare ad uscire nonostante fosse stato detto che i giovani potevano essere asintomatici, quindi infettare nonni o genitori. Errata o becera, non ha fatto "paura" alla popolazione, e di un virus dovresti avere paura. Poi l'han detto medici in ogni canale comunicativo e la frase era una rassicurazione per gli altri. Probabilmente han fatto male i conti, credevano di riuscire a gestire i malati, poi quando han visto che non era così han cambiato tiro "weee aspettate che qua non muoiono solo i vecchi". Quanto siamo andati avanti a sentire che tutti avevano patologie regresse? Persino sul ragazzo di 37 anni, sportivo e sano, qualcuno ci ha ricamato su dicendo che i sportivi infondo non son sani... con varie spiegazioni.


Vabbè al di là di tutto comunque prevalentemente i morti sono persone oltre i 65 anni e con patologie collaterali .
La spagnola invece uccideva persone sane dai 25 ai 50 anni, sempre nei grandi numeri


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Vabbè al di là di tutto comunque prevalentemente i morti sono persone oltre i 65 anni e con patologie collaterali .
> La spagnola invece uccideva persone sane dai 25 ai 50 anni, sempre nei grandi numeri


Stany, siamo in una fase iniziale, è ovvio che i primi a morire siano i più deboli.
Diciamo che dopo i 50 anni è più pericoloso, però una polmonite interstiziale bilaterale grave non assistita è mortale anche a 17 anni.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Diciamo la stessa cosa. Ma la prima è quella che ha portato in molti a continuare ad uscire nonostante fosse stato detto che i giovani potevano essere asintomatici, quindi infettare nonni o genitori. Errata o becera, non ha fatto "paura" alla popolazione, e di un virus dovresti avere paura. Poi l'han detto medici in ogni canale comunicativo e la frase era una rassicurazione per gli altri. Probabilmente han fatto male i conti, credevano di riuscire a gestire i malati, poi quando han visto che non era così han cambiato tiro "weee aspettate che qua non muoiono solo i vecchi". Quanto siamo andati avanti a sentire che tutti avevano patologie regresse? Persino sul ragazzo di 37 anni, sportivo e sano, qualcuno ci ha ricamato su dicendo che i sportivi infondo non son sani... con varie spiegazioni.


Si, ma quelli che lavorano in ospedale o chi ha parenti che lavorano in ospedale da subito hanno visto che si moriva anche senza patologie pregresse. Oppure chi ha un morto in famiglia e che magari era sanissimo.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Vedere in una offerta di ipotesi non ufficiali delle possibili verità alternative o complementari non significa essere complottisti. A volte basta fare due più due, ed essere più aperti ad interpretazioni diverse. Tanto,non è che ci spieghino proprio tutto eh!


Che un netto cambio di paradigma sia la base per tutte le autentiche rivoluzioni cognitive è un dato di fatto, ci mancherebbe!
Lo è anche, però, che fino a metà del secolo scorso non esisteva nemmeno l'immaginario relativo alla manipolazione biologica fine, eppure le epidemie più disastrose fioccavano come coriandoli da millenni.


----------



## ipazia (28 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quando ci sono patologie che colpiscono animali selvatici di solito si dice che "*fa pulizia*", che i più forti vivono e quindi i nascituri saranno figli di chi ha buoni geni. Qualcuno lo dice anche per noi. Solo che ci sentivamo diversi, la razza superiore.
> Poi in Italia, il paese della Chiesa, hai voglia a dire a voce alta queste cose.


La chiesa, sottotraccia, dice una cosa simile quando invoca il perdono di dio e il suo sguardo amorevole. (ieri ci siam giovati dell'indulgenza plenaria)
D'altro canto la malattia è vista, sempre sottotraccia che siam moderni, come una punizione.

Quel che a me colpisce e infastidisce profondamente è la sottotraccia neanche tanto sottotraccia del mulino bianco.
Quell'andrà tutto bene quando non sta andando ADESSO tutto bene.
Quell'amore che supera tutto.
La novella divina provvidenza.

Preferivo dio a questo punto.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Stany, siamo in una fase iniziale, è ovvio che i primi a morire siano i più deboli.
> Diciamo che dopo i 50 anni è più pericoloso, però una polmonite interstiziale bilaterale grave non assistita è mortale anche a 17 anni.


Infatti. Così come un infarto che non riesce a ricevere in tempo le prime cure perché il sistema sanitario è saturo.


----------



## isabel (29 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già.
> 
> Non riesco, e non desidero, neanche io sospendere il giudizio.
> 
> ...


Esatto, non ha nulla a che vedere con la morale.
Viaggia su livelli più "bassi" e profondi, come dici tu.
Quello che io sperimento in questa vibrazione è l'allineamento completo con me, una forma di centratura, di armonia.


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> No, magari sono io con la sigaretta.
> Non mi capacito di questa necessità di complotto: davvero suona così spaventoso che una cosa del genere possa accadere e basta, considerato che ci si "preparava" a un possibile evento di questo tipo da decenni?
> 
> Poi, ammetto che ai tempi dell'11/09 sono stato affascinato anche io dalla lotteria complottista: mi sembrava che gli Stati Uniti non potessero essere stati fregati così semplicemente. E invece guarda un po' adesso.


Allora non mi sono spiegato: una delle ipotesi è  che possa essere sfuggito di mano, questo virus, ancorché ci vengano a dire ,ma qui si parla di quello del video rai del 2015 ,  che non sopravviva fuori da un laboratorio.
Per le torri gemelle ci sono fiumi d'ipotesi suffragate dai elementi attendibili e razionali.
Stante che la verità non si saprà mai o forse quando non ci saremo più!
 Come per il Blue book, relativo agli UFO, micose cominciato a parlare dopo 50 anni dalla classificazione di quegli eventi.
La desecretazione della documentazione top secret normalmente avviene dopo decenni dall' attualità in cui si sono svolti i fatti.
Sulla morte di Hugo chavez ,il presidente venezuelano ,ci sono ipotesi non del tutto peregrine! Tenendo sempre conto come per tutte le vicende controverse, a chi potrebbe aver giovato la sua morte.
Vedere complotti dove magari non ci sono significa solo non fare un buon servizio per la verità.invece prendere in considerazione ipotesi alternative, quando non vi sia una chiarezza definita ed incontrovertibile, questo buon servizio lo fa!


----------



## Marjanna (29 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Vabbè al di là di tutto comunque prevalentemente i morti sono persone oltre i 65 anni e con patologie collaterali .
> La spagnola invece uccideva persone sane dai 25 ai 50 anni, sempre nei grandi numeri


Eh ma vai a dirlo ai genitori che si son visti morire la figlia di 16 anni (Francia).

E chissà come mai flotte di ragazzi che son sparsi per l'Europa in Erasmus ora vogliono tornare tutti in Italia.... secondo la tua frase dovrebbero star lì sereni e tranquilli.


----------



## giorgiocan (29 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> La chiesa, sottotraccia, dice una cosa simile quando invoca il perdono di dio e il suo sguardo amorevole. (ieri ci siam giovati dell'indulgenza plenaria)


Difatti sono qui che aspetto di vedere gli effetti dell'intervento divino. Ma su questo tema divento facilmente acido. Mi taccio.


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il mio riferimento all’orto era voluto al fatto che probabilmente ci sarà un calo di produzione di generi alimentari. Chi ha un orto e che prima lo utilizzava giusto per il piacere di consumare qualcosa di bio 0 km, adesso potrebbe rendersi utile producendo per sua famiglia almeno una parte del fabbisogno di verdura e frutta. Ritornare umili, niente vita mondana, ma marmellata fatta in casa con frutta del proprio giardino. E bisogna sporcarsi le mani.
> Si parla di economia rallentata. È grave, lo sappiamo. Ed in questo contesto l’agricoltura che fine farà?


Sì perché tutti hanno un giardino!
si vive in un paesino vicino alla campagna allora sì....a Milano Torino Napoli Palermo quanti hanno un giardino sotto casa?


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Esatto, non ha nulla a che vedere con la morale.
> Viaggia su livelli più "bassi" e profondi, come dici tu.
> Quello che io sperimento in questa vibrazione è *l'allineamento completo con me, una forma di centratura, di armonia.*


Anche io. 

Mi guardo, mi riconosco. Viva e vibrante. 
Alleggerita. 
Casa. 

Non è assenza di paura. Anzi.
La paura è una scarica piacevole di adrenalina lungo la schiena.

Sì...come dici. Armonia.


----------



## isabel (29 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> La chiesa, sottotraccia, dice una cosa simile quando invoca il perdono di dio e il suo sguardo amorevole.
> D'altro canto la malattia è vista, sempre sottotraccia che siam moderni, come una punizione.
> 
> Quel che a me colpisce e infastidisce profondamente è la sottotraccia neanche tanto sottotraccia del mulino bianco.
> ...


Mi hai fatto pensare che la spettrale benedizione urbi et orbi da una Piazza San Pietro apocalittica e deserta ha qualcosa di estremamente ancestrale.
Indipendentemente dal credo e dal credere in quel rito.


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Eh ma vai a dirlo ai genitori che si son visti morire la figlia di 16 anni (Francia).
> 
> E chissà come mai flotte di ragazzi che son sparsi per l'Europa in Erasmus ora vogliono tornare tutti in Italia.... secondo la tua frase dovrebbero star lì sereni e tranquilli.


Parlavo dei grandi numeri.
Ogni anno muoiono decine di ragazzi sani di meningite! Eppure esistono i vaccini ma non coprono tutte le possibilità.


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Difatti sono qui che aspetto di vedere gli effetti dell'intervento divino. Ma su questo tema divento facilmente acido. Mi taccio.


Un amico, ieri, quando gli ho detto ridacchiando "il papa è al cel con dio", mi ha risposto "sì. che il cel c'aiuti"


----------



## giorgiocan (29 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Vedere complotti dove magari non ci sono significa solo non fare un buon servizio per la verità.invece prendere in considerazione ipotesi alternative, quando non vi sia una chiarezza definita ed incontrovertibile, questo buon servizio lo fa!


Assolutamente d'accordo. Vedi il mio intervento successivo.
Con l'età, però, mi sto rassegnando: siamo semplicemente molto più scemi di come ci vendiamo, quasi sempre non occorre dare una mano alle tragedie di soppiatto.


----------



## Lostris (29 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Anche io, delusa da persone che non capivano, non volevano capire o non erano in grado di capire. Ma dall’alto della loro autocertificata superiorità continuavano a dire che “dell’influenza si muore di più “( si deve essere proprio ignorante a fare un’affermazione così), oppure che *si può essere positivo e che non significa che per forza che si deve morire.* E che qualcuna è  pure contenta che 10 medici ( 10!) l’avevano tranquillizzata che poi non è così terribile e che in effetti “aveva ragione “. Ma come cazzo si può affermare che in tempo di coronavirus in 10 medici vengono a vedere un paziente asintomatico giusto per dirgli “ avevi ragione tu “. Ma neanche nei tempi normali non ci vengono 10 medici per vedere un paziente che sta pure bene.
> Qui ancora non si è capito una cosa: che se 6% dei positivi hanno bisogno di un letto d’ospedale, i posti non ci sono per tutti.
> QUESTO È IL PROBLEMA.
> Ed una certa percentuale dei ricoverati hanno bisogno di un respiratore. Che non ci sono in numero sufficiente.
> E che per questo motivo non bisogna minimizzare.


beh, direi che questa, fortunatamente, è una verità incontrovertibile.
Non credo che, ammettendola, si minimizzi niente.


----------



## Darietto (29 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> In tutti gli stati la reazione è stata la medesima.
> Ho contatti con amici all'estero che mi raccontano lo stesso scenario italiano.
> Forse è una reazione normale.
> La negazione. Si sceglie sempre lo scenario più ottimistico.


Oppure sono scelte. Se in tale scuola ci sono i pidocchi so benissimo che se mando mio figlio/a in quella scuola, mi torna a casa con i pidocchi. Da qui posso scegliere. 

Ma secondo te ha senso negare l'esistenza dei pidocchi (pur sapendo del problema) per poi sorprendersi del conseguente e scontato contagio?


----------



## isabel (29 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche io.
> 
> Mi guardo, mi riconosco. Viva e vibrante.
> Alleggerita.
> ...


Ed è bello anche annusare il ringhiare altrui.
Sentire sintonia.
E distanza.
Come avere in mano un metro di precisione.


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Stany, siamo in una fase iniziale, è ovvio che i primi a morire siano i più deboli.
> Diciamo che dopo i 50 anni è più pericoloso, però una polmonite interstiziale bilaterale grave non assistita è mortale anche a 17 anni.


Certo ma fino ad ora per qualche motivo i dati ci dicono che i bambini Anche se contraggono il virus Non sono in pericolo di vita come non lo sono i giovani diciamo fino ai 30 anni Salvo casi particolari! Come anche gli extracomunitari non parlo di svizzeri o americani sul suolo italico... ma.di africani ,anche se in Senegal qualcuno è già morto di coronavirus. In questo caso la spiegazione potrebbe essere che sono molto più giovani appunto e che probabilmente sono stati sottoposti a delle vaccinazioni che noi non facciamo da 30 anni.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, ma *quelli che lavorano in ospedale o chi ha parenti che lavorano in ospedale da subito hanno visto che si moriva anche senza patologie pregresse*. Oppure chi ha un morto in famiglia e che magari era sanissimo.


Io non l'ho letto da nessuna parte. Lo sai per conoscenze dirette?
Poi più che non aver patologie regresse, a me vien più da pensare che devi essere una roccia se ti prende male. Per quel che sento almeno.


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto pensare che la spettrale benedizione urbi et orbi da una Piazza San Pietro apocalittica e deserta ha qualcosa di estremamente ancestrale.
> Indipendentemente dal credo e dal credere in quel rito.


Ha colpito molto anche a me. 

Mi fa sempre riflettere il ritorno al rito. 

Per lo stesso motivo per cui mi colpisce (e mi preoccupa) la perdita, seppur momentanea, del rito della sepoltura.
La cura dei morti è un indice antropologico di analisi di una civiltà. 
Dice del livello evolutivo e del pensiero simbolico di una civiltà. 

Mi ha fatto pensare a come girare lo sguardo di fronte la paura sia evitare il deserto interiore. 
Di cui quella piazza ieri è stata la proiezione. 

A prescindere dal mio ridacchiare, penso che sia stato un atto importante. 
E probabilmente necessario. 

(mi fa anche pensare alla superstizione, che sia oggettivata in dio, negli arcobaleni, negli andrà tutto bene, o quel che si vuole).


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Oppure sono scelte. Se in tale scuola ci sono i pidocchi so benissimo che se mando mio figlio/a in quella scuola, mi torna a casa con i pidocchi. Da qui posso scegliere.
> 
> Ma secondo te ha senso negare l'esistenza dei pidocchi (pur sapendo del problema) per poi sorprendersi del conseguente e scontato contagio?


In quella scuola è limitante...mio figlio non li ha presi in 3 anni dove era pieno di extracomunitari parlo di cinesi africani.... Ed invece il primo anno che è andato in una scuola in cui non ve n'era nemmeno uno li ha presi!


----------



## Lara3 (29 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sì perché tutti hanno un giardino!
> si vive in un paesino vicino alla campagna allora sì....a Milano Torino Napoli Palermo quanti hanno un giardino sotto casa?


Mi riferivo a quelli che ce l’hanno. Ovviamente.


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Infatti. Così come un infarto che non riesce a ricevere in tempo le prime cure perché il sistema sanitario è saturo.


Sì perché la maggioranza dei decessi dovuti al infarto sono tra i 17 e i 20 anni! 
mentre invece la principale causa di morte in quella fascia di età sono gli incidenti stradali e la droga....


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Ed è bello anche annusare il ringhiare altrui.
> Sentire sintonia.
> E distanza.
> Come avere in mano un metro di precisione.


Sì.
Esattamente.

E' una sensazione di Vita.
E anche la Morte si colloca.

Si parlava di draghi...ecco.
Mi sento affidata al drago. E non abbiamo bisogno di parlarci. Ci sentiamo.

Diventa un qualcosa che si intreccia con la sensualità.
E' una forma della nudità.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> La chiesa, sottotraccia, dice una cosa simile quando invoca il perdono di dio e il suo sguardo amorevole. (ieri ci siam giovati dell'indulgenza plenaria)
> D'altro canto la malattia è vista, sempre sottotraccia che siam moderni, come una punizione.
> 
> Quel che a me colpisce e infastidisce profondamente è la sottotraccia neanche tanto sottotraccia del mulino bianco.
> ...


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi riferivo a quelli che ce l’hanno. Ovviamente.


Certo se ho un lago posso anche andare a pescare allora...


----------



## Lara3 (29 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> beh, direi che questa, fortunatamente, è una verità incontrovertibile.
> Non credo che, ammettendola, si minimizzi niente.


Si voleva solamente trovare una scusa per gli aperitivi e le uscite fatte quando  ancora non c’era un decreto ma solamente un appello alla responsabilità della popolazione.
Tu sei tranquilla sapendo che 80% o 90% guariscono e ti scoccia sentire il numero dei decessi ?


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2020)

Però continuiamo a discutere su qualcosa che rimarrà sempre al di fuori del nostro controllo.
Tutto il mondo ora è paralizzato per evitare che il virus contamini troppa gente velocemente.
Dobbiamo solo fare attenzione per evitare che contamini noi e i nostri cari, nient'altro. 
Le nostre uniche possibilità di scelta sono queste. 
Dopodiché dovesse accadere, sappiamo tutti che il virus sarà letale per una ridotta percentuale di persone, maggiormente concentrate nella fascia d'età sopra i 60.
Discutere ancora di qualcosa che è incontrovertibile non ha senso.
In questa periodo che potrà essere più o meno lungo ognuno di noi reagirà in maniera diversa, e questo forse potrebbe essere più interessante perché più personale. 
C'è chi può contare su un reddito, chi no, chi vive da solo, chi con la famiglia, chi ha genitori anziani, chi li ha persi, chi ha un amante che non può vedere, chi è single e cerca compagnia, ognuno vive ugualmente una sua vita limitata che potrebbe essere più interessante da condividere. 
Io stasera sono uscito virtualmente con la mia scuola di canto. È stato divertente. Un modo diverso per tentare ugualmente di vivere in questo periodo, di avere comunque delle esperienze sociali leggere e serene. 
Poi con zoom ho rivisto altri amici. 
Non si cerca la normalità, ma un'alternativa per vivere ugualmente questo periodo. 
Mi ritengo tra i fortunati. 
Sto bene, lavoro ancora, posso permettermi di essere sereno, anche se mi rendo conto che è una condizione privilegiata, per ora. 
Non me la sento di lamentarmi. 
Comprendo invece chi lo fa perché non si trova nelle mie condizioni.


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


>


Questo dio mi è sempre piaciuto.
quando insegna quando combattere e quando farlo è solo ritardare l'inevitabile.


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo. Vedi il mio intervento successivo.
> Con l'età, però, mi sto rassegnando: siamo semplicemente molto più scemi di come ci vendiamo, quasi sempre non occorre dare una mano alle tragedie di soppiatto.


Diciamo che quelli più scemi a rigor di logica sono quelli che comprano più che quelli che vendono.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Perchè "il picco" in quelle zone l'hanno già vissuto, nei termini in cui l'ho recepito io (ossia muori a casa perchè qua siamo full), anche se non è che ora ne siano fuori.
> Poi sai c'è tanta gente che potrebbe rientrare nelle categorie da non salvare, collegandomi agli ultimi messaggi, magari un diabetico come mio cugino, insulinodipendente ma che è riuscito a figliare e che lavora nella ditta del fratello da anni, che grazie a questo (che un poco di occhio di riguardo lo tiene) conduce una vita normalissima. Non credo sua moglie reagirebbe così facilmente al fatto che lui sia messo nella classifica dei sacrificabili, poichè fino al giorno prima era in quella dei normali nonostante la patologia. Moltiplica questo per mille persone e salta fuori che se mi cambi la realtà, io ti cambio in risposta.


Aspetta Marjanna, io mica facevo un discorso di tipo emotivo, o connesso a una situazione disperata o tranquilla di un reparto di terapia intensiva. 

Io facevo un discorso molto tecnico sul termine picco 

E non lo so se si sia superato "tecnicamente parlando" anche nel bergamasco o nel bresciano, quel "picco", temo proprio di no


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Oppure sono scelte. Se in tale scuola ci sono i pidocchi so benissimo che se mando mio figlio/a in quella scuola, mi torna a casa con i pidocchi. Da qui posso scegliere.
> 
> Ma secondo te ha senso negare l'esistenza dei pidocchi (pur sapendo del problema) per poi sorprendersi del conseguente e scontato contagio?


8 anni di pidocchi con mia figlia... Ne so qualcosa.
C'era sempre qualcuno che non controllava la testa del figlio e... Non siamo mai riusciti a debellarli.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sì perché la maggioranza dei decessi dovuti al infarto sono tra i 17 e i 20 anni!
> mentre invece la principale causa di morte in quella fascia di età sono gli incidenti stradali e la droga....


?????
Mi arrendo. Fai il cazzo che vuoi, porta a spasso il cane e vivi tranquillo illudendoti che ci sono più morti da incidenti stradali .
Ma a nessuno di voi è morto una persona che conoscevate e che sapevate che era sana ?


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Aspetta Marjanna, io mica facevo un discorso di tipo emotivo, o connesso a una situazione disperata o tranquilla di un reparto di terapia intensiva.
> 
> Io facevo un discorso molto tecnico sul termine picco
> 
> E non lo so se si sia superato "tecnicamente parlando" anche nel bergamasco o nel bresciano, quel "picco", temo proprio di no


Risposta breve: no perché gran parte della popolazione non è stata esposta al virus in quanto in quarantena.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> 8 anni di pidocchi con mia figlia... Ne so qualcosa.
> C'era sempre qualcuno che non controllava la testa del figlio e... Non siamo mai riusciti a debellarli.


Figuriamoci con una pandemia e con la testa di c... di quei ... quanti denunciati per non aver rispettato il decreto ?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> In ogni caso il picco ha senso se riferito a un'area omogenea, non a tutta Italia, che tale non è.
> Ha senso parlare di picco nella Bergamasca, per esempio, anche se come ho detto prima è solo un picco ipotetico perché vi sono comunque restrizioni.
> Se lasciassimo circolare il virus senza restrizioni invece avremmo rapidamente un picco abbastanza omogeneo su tutto il territorio italiano, per arrivare alla fine a trovare dopo qualche mese una popolazione di sopravvissuti in cui il virus non avrebbe più effetto.
> Avremmo una quantità di morti devastante, ma sicuramente i superstiti potrebbero tornare alla vita di prima.


È chiaro che ogni zona ha una sua storia e una sua progressione

Però se domani ci sono 1000 contagiati in più di oggi, perché in effetti c'è ne sono 10.000 ma anche 9.000 guariti, la cosa mi suona in lodo molto diverso che se c'è ne fossero in più 1200 e 200 guariti

La differenza è sempre la stessa +1000

Ma nel secondo caso (con 10.000 contagi in più) il famoso "picco" lo vedo molto ma molto più lontano


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Che un netto cambio di paradigma sia la base per tutte le autentiche rivoluzioni cognitive è un dato di fatto, ci mancherebbe!
> Lo è anche, però, che fino a metà del secolo scorso non esisteva nemmeno l'immaginario relativo alla manipolazione biologica fine, eppure le epidemie più disastrose fioccavano come coriandoli da millenni.


E partivano quasi sempre dalla Cina
Speriamo che adesso abbiamo imparato che non devono mangiare i topi!


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma tu comunque eri stata mandata in ospedale per dei sintomi riconducibili al Covid, non eri asintomatica.
> Il fatto che fortunatamente i tuoi anticorpi abbiano evitato il peggioramento della malattia è un dato statistico, alla fine.
> Utile e vantaggioso per te, ma non ai fini valutativi generali.
> Si sa che un buon 80/90% guarisce tranquillamente.


Nei dati statistici  io dono una malata con tampone positivo e rientrerò nei guariti quando il mio tampone tornerà negativo
Quanti positivi sono nelle mie condizioni non lo sappiamo purtroppo perché  avremmo dati più chiari
Ma non è una cosa possibile
Mi spiace che c’è chi è scocciato che mi sia andata bene (non parlo di te) mi spiace anche che se una parla di esperienza vissuta venga presa per il culo
La gente ci muore ed è evidente è innegabile
Solo che normalmente a me piace parlare e descrivere quello che vivo e ho visto. @Lara3 i medici non erano 10 qualcuno in meno e tanti infermieri
Mi spiace vorrei dirti di gente abbandonata nei corridoi a se stessi senza una parola. Non ho visto questo ho visto altro per mia fortuna e per la fortuna di chi come me era li
È una cortesia quando tiri frecciate e pigli per il culo fai il nick
Io non mi sono mai permessa di deridere chi è stato in ospedale e anche se sta bene sta obbligando 4 persone alla reclusione
Mi consola che anche nel fantabosco ci sono le stronze. Bastava poco a farle uscire


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È chiaro che ogni zona ha una sua storia e una sua progressione
> 
> Però se domani ci sono 1000 contagiati in più di oggi, perché in effetti c'è ne sono 10.000 ma anche 9.000 guariti, la cosa mi suona in lodo molto diverso che se c'è ne fossero in più 1200 e 200 guariti
> 
> ...


Ti avevo detto di non pensarci fino a domani
Vabbè se proprio vuoi contare;


----------



## Darietto (29 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> In quella scuola è limitante...mio figlio non li ha presi in 3 anni dove era pieno di extracomunitari parlo di cinesi africani.... Ed invece il primo anno che è andato in una scuola in cui non ve n'era nemmeno uno li ha presi!


Il nesso quale sarebbe?


----------



## Lara3 (29 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nei dati statistici  io dono una malata con tampone positivo e rientrerò nei guariti quando il mio tampone tornerà negativo
> Quanti positivi sono nelle mie condizioni non lo sappiamo purtroppo perché  avremmo dati più chiari
> Ma non è una cosa possibile
> Mi spiace che c’è chi è scocciato che mi sua andata bene (non parlo di te) mi spiace anche che se una parla di esperienza vissuta venga presa per il culo
> ...


Ok. Servono i disegnini.
Sei tu che hai detto 10 medici. Visto che l’hai sparata grossa , facciamoli diventare metà medici , metà infermieri.
E mi fa piacere che per quello che riguardo il fantabosco noto una certa invidia da parte tua . Ma non è il momento di essere invidiosa, cazzo sta morendo la gente adesso.
E chi sta deridendo le persone in ospedale ? Io direi che proprio quelli che negano il problema nel nome del diritto di pigliarsi  l’ultimo aperitivo coi amici prima del decreto.
E per quello che riguarda l’insulto “ stronza” indirizzato a non so chi, boh, dice molto su di te. Dare della stronza ad una persona dimostra il grado di educazione di chi lo fa.


----------



## isabel (29 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ha colpito molto anche a me.
> 
> Mi fa sempre riflettere il ritorno al rito.
> 
> ...


Beh, "il cel c'aiuti è notevole". 

I riti danno corpo alla paura, non esorcizzano negando ma riconoscendo.
E non conta poi tanto quale religione sia sottesa al rito.
Segnare i passi della vita, ivi compresa la morte, è un fatto trasversale che si ritrova in diverse religioni.

Se la superstizione non opera negando, quindi senza appoggiarsi sulle varie declinazioni dell'andrà tutto bene, per quanto primitiva sia può favorire il "contatto".


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Il nesso quale sarebbe?


Sei tu che dai per scontato in quella scuola..

Come dire che sei in grado di scegliere in quale scuola vi siano i pidocchi ed.in quale no.
L'indeterminazione degli eventi alla fine aggiustatutto! Una sorta di democratica livella.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si voleva solamente trovare una scusa per gli aperitivi e le uscite fatte quando  ancora non c’era un decreto ma solamente un appello alla responsabilità della popolazione.
> Tu sei tranquilla sapendo che 80% o 90% guariscono e ti scoccia sentire il numero dei decessi ?


Magari se ti impegni con la forza del pensiero riesci a cambiare le cose.


----------



## Darietto (29 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Gomblotto del 5 G



Questa storia dell'appellarsi al "gombloddo" quando si mette in discussione qualcosa, mi suona un po' come quello che davanti all'evidenza dice "non ho visto niente, e se c'ero dormivo".


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Figuriamoci con una pandemia e con la testa di c... di quei ... quanti denunciati per non aver rispettato il decreto ?


Ma non cambia lo stato di cose.
Lavorano il 40% delle persone, i mezzi pubblici sono in funzione e al super ci sono contatti abbastanza ravvicinati.
È fisiologico che ci siano ancora contatti sociali.
Non si sta puntando all'azzeramento del virus, ma a una sua riduzione e al rallentamento.
Chi se ne frega del runner o del tipo in giro, con un buon 60% a casa il virus è comunque rallentato e quasi ovunque in Italia è gestibile.
Ci sono situazioni più critiche, ma anche lì se ne verrà fuori. Magari con piu morti che altrove ma statisticamente per chi fa valutazioni su costi e benefici questo è un dato come un altro. 
Bergamo è stata sacrificata perché troppo rilevante economicamente. Si è scelto un compromesso. Può apparire cinico, ma chiuderla tutta, a livello di imprese, sarebbe stato un disastro.
Io non so prevedere il futuro. 
Con questo sistema però posso pensare che occorreranno mesi per uscirne, forse verso settembre o ottobre vedremo la luce.
Allo stesso tempo dubito si possa arrivare a quella data per l'insorgere del problema economico, che sarà pesante soprattutto al sud.
Non credo sia facile ora prendere decisioni.


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> ?????
> Mi arrendo. Fai il cazzo che vuoi, porta a spasso il cane e vivi tranquillo illudendoti che ci sono più morti da incidenti stradali .
> Ma a nessuno di voi è morto una persona che conoscevate e che sapevate che era sana ?


Certamente proprio nelle valli bergamasche te lo posso confermare.
Ci sono più morti tra i giovani fino ad ora negli incidenti stradali che di meningite o di questo coronavirus per ora. Anzi col blocco del traffico sicuramente si inverte la tendenza.
Comunque io porto fuori il cane come c**** voglio giustamente, E tu cerca di fare bene i solchi Per mettere i ravanelli


----------



## Darietto (29 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sei tu che dai per scontato in quella scuola..
> 
> Come dire che sei in grado di scegliere in quale scuola vi siano i pidocchi ed.in quale no.
> L'indeterminazione degli eventi alla fine aggiustatutto! Una sorta di democratica livella.



Non so se fai finta di non capire per farti due risate, o non capisci davvero quello che intendevo


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si voleva solamente trovare una scusa per gli aperitivi e le uscite fatte quando  ancora non c’era un decreto ma solamente un appello alla responsabilità della popolazione.
> Tu sei tranquilla sapendo che 80% o 90% guariscono e ti scoccia sentire il numero dei decessi ?


Ma vai a cagare
Di cuore
Sei salita sul carro di quelli a cui vuoi fare buona impressiona
Ma a chi dà fastidio il numero dei morti
Sei proprio piccola, questo sei
Tu e gli aperitivi
Ripeto mi spiace che m è andata bene. Non rosicare


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Questa storia dell'appellarsi al "gombloddo" quando si mette in discussione qualcosa, mi suona un po' come quello che davanti all'evidenza dice "non ho visto niente, e se c'ero dormivo".


Era un modo ironico per introdurre il discorso! Che peraltro io prendo molto in considerazione e sto studiando ,anche per l'incidenza che può avere nelle città più colpite del nord Italia, dal covid-19
Poi ci sono decine e decine di scienziati molto critici rispetto a questa nuova tecnologia.


----------



## Lostris (29 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si voleva solamente trovare una scusa per gli aperitivi e le uscite fatte quando  ancora non c’era un decreto ma solamente un appello alla responsabilità della popolazione.
> Tu sei tranquilla sapendo che 80% o 90% guariscono e ti scoccia sentire il numero dei decessi ?


Tanto quanto a te scoccia sentire il numero dei guariti, immagino.
Quindi nulla. 

La strumentalizzazione dei fatti è seccante sempre.
Sia quando si prendono le positività per “poter fare gli aperitivi”, sia quando ci si para dietro le negatività per arrogarsi il diritto di insultare dalla finestra chi si vede per strada.

La questione è sempre il nostro opportunismo nella “lettura”.

Comunque su Sky è iniziato un horror apocalittico che si intitola “paziente zero” ... perfetto.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ok. Servono i disegnini.
> Sei tu che hai detto 10 medici. Visto che l’hai sparata grossa , facciamoli diventare metà medici , metà infermieri.
> E mi fa piacere che per quello che riguardo il fantabosco noto una certa invidia da parte tua . Ma non è il momento di essere invidiosa, cazzo sta morendo la gente adesso.
> E chi sta deridendo le persone in ospedale ? Io direi che proprio quelli che negano il problema nel nome del diritto di pigliarsi  l’ultimo aperitivo coi amici prima del decreto.
> E per quello che riguarda l’insulto “ stronza” indirizzato a non so chi, boh, dice molto su di te. Dare della stronza ad una persona dimostra il grado di educazione di chi lo fa.


Infilateli in quel posto i disegnini visto che ti serve il disegno per capire come si fa


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2020)

Comunque, boh. È una discussione senza senso.
Probabilmente la stanno facendo un po' ovunque nel mondo, però.
Ormai siamo chiusi in casa.
È andata così.


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Non so se fai finta di non capire per farti due risate, o non capisci davvero quello che intendevo


 l'hai scritto tu eh come se tu potessi scegliere tra gli eventi della vita 
Anche se statisticamente dovrebbe essere così attraverso un'adeguata preparazione ed informazione,. Ma non è sempre così!
L'Imponderabile e l'imprevisto mi pare che siano delle variabili indipendenti dalla nostra volontà.


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Beh, "il cel c'aiuti è notevole".
> 
> I riti danno corpo alla paura, non esorcizzano negando ma riconoscendo.
> E non conta poi tanto quale religione sia sottesa al rito.
> ...


Quell'amico è notevole  

Sono d'accordo, una religione è solo una delle possibili traduzioni.

I riti sono antecedenti alle religioni.
E hanno da sempre avuto la funzione di mettere le persone in condizione di affrontare la paura, la paura dell'ignoto.

Tutte le paure trovano casa nell'ignoto.

Il rito che mette a contatto con l'ignoto è funzionale alla progressione.
A quella ricerca azione che storicamente è motore di innovazione.

Parlavo di addomesticamento.
Credo che una delle conseguenze dell'addomesticamento riguardi proprio la superstizione che sostiene il girare lo sguardo e l'evitare il contatto.
La perdita di quello sguardo vivo di cui dicevi a @spleen.

Il sonno.
Aggiungici l'attesa del principe (nelle sue varie declinazioni) che svegli...e apposto così


----------



## isabel (29 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì.
> Esattamente.
> 
> E' una sensazione di Vita.
> ...


Già.
E' un "luogo" sicuro e caldo.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma vai a cagare
> Di cuore
> Sei salita sul carro di quelli a cui vuoi fare buona impressiona
> Ma a chi dà fastidio il numero dei morti
> ...


L’immunità di insultare a destra e sinistra ce l’avrai qui in forum, ma l’immunità coronavirus non è ancora dimostrata.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> L’immunità di insultare a destra e sinistra ce l’avrai qui in forum, ma l’immunità coronavirus non è ancora dimostrata.


La differenza è che io ti dico le cose in faccia tu invece tiri frecciate e auguri alla gent di stare male così hai la conferma delle cose non che penso ma che dici per risultare simpatica al forumista di turno
È evidente che speri che non mi negativizzo e ripeto che mostra tutta la tua cattiveria
Comunque serena se smetto di respirare ti informerà qualcuno


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ma secondo te ha senso negare l'esistenza dei pidocchi (pur sapendo del problema) per poi sorprendersi del conseguente e scontato contagio


Traduco così mi faccio capire; parafrasando nessuno sa se ci sono i pidocchi quando ci saranno , chi li ha portati e soprattutto quando se ne andranno.
Lo stesso vale per la circostanza del virus non erano preparati perché fondamentalmente conoscono ben poco di quello che studiano, così va meglio?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2020)

E aggiungo che nemmeno nei tempi peggiori di questo forum qui qualcuno ha augurato malattie ad altri utenti 
Vergognati


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> L’immunità di insultare a destra e sinistra ce l’avrai qui in forum, ma l’immunità coronavirus non è ancora dimostrata.


Ma sei scema?
Stai augurando di ammalarsi?
A chi, poi? Nocciola si è già ammalata. E sta bene. Ti disturba?


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Già.
> E' un "luogo" sicuro e caldo.


Sì.

Ri-conosciuto in profondità.
Senza bisogno di pensarci. Senza bisogno di costruirci nessuna teoria. 
Semplicemente stare bene.

Non guido io. Guida il drago.
Adesso mi af-fido al drago.  

Sempre quell'amico notevole mi diceva, in tempi non sospetti, che finita la guerra dentro allora è il momento in cui si combatte. 
Ecco. Sono in pace.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sei scema?
> Stai augurando di ammalarsi?
> A chi, poi? Nocciola si è già ammalata. E sta bene. Ti disturba?


E mi sciocca che nessuno commenti una simile cattiveria 
Da ban


----------



## Lostris (29 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E aggiungo che nemmeno nei tempi peggiori di questo forum qui qualcuno ha augurato malattie ad altri utenti
> Vergognati


Mi tocca fare la precisina e smentirti (ricordo utenti scandalosi).

Non che cambi nulla


----------



## Lara3 (29 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La differenza è che io ti dico le cose in faccia tu invece tiri frecciate e auguri alla gent di stare male così hai la conferma delle cose non che penso ma che dici per risultare simpatica al forum sta di turno
> È evidente che speri che non mi negativizzo e ripeto che mostra tutta la tua cattiveria
> Comunque serena se smetto di respirare ti informerà qualcuno


No, veramente speravo,


Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sei scema?
> Stai augurando di ammalarsi?
> A chi, poi? Nocciola si è già ammalata. E sta bene. Ti disturba?


Ma cazzo voi non leggete proprio niente ?????
Non mi dire che non sai che per ora nessuno garantisce che non si possa riammalare. Che l’immunità non è garantita e che in Giappone c’è stato già un caso di reinfezione ?
Per ora non si sa. Questo è un altro grosso problema.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi tocca fare la precisina e smentirti (ricordo utenti scandalosi).
> 
> Non che cambi nulla


Si hai ragione 
Avevo dimenticato
Chiedo scusa e inserisco nell’elenco


----------



## Marjanna (29 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Aspetta Marjanna, io mica facevo un discorso di tipo emotivo, o connesso a una situazione disperata o tranquilla di un reparto di terapia intensiva.
> 
> Io facevo un discorso molto tecnico sul termine picco
> 
> E non lo so se si sia superato "tecnicamente parlando" anche nel bergamasco o nel bresciano, quel "picco", temo proprio di no


Ti ha già risposto @danny che quoto. 
Solo che tu prima ti chiedevi a cosa fosse riferito il picco, se a numero di contagiati, o altro.
Io ho scritto che la mia interpretazione è legata al numero di ospedalizzati. Ma non ospedalizzati come è stato per @Nocciola, che fortunatamente sta bene e deve solo rimanere chiusa in una stanza per la quarantena, ma ospedalizzati con una sintomatologia seria o grave.
Quindi si parla di picco in termini di ospedali che saranno messi a dura prova, per mancanza di respiratori principalmente, non a caso han fatto dei test per fare funzionare un respiratore per due malati:








						Coronavirus, un respiratore per 2 malati: dottori pronti a medicina di guerra
					

News dell'ultima ora dall'Italia e dal mondo. Notizie, video, rubriche e approfondimenti su Sport, Cronaca, Economia, Politica, Salute e tanto altro




					www.adnkronos.com
				




Quello che ho scritto è in risposta a quanto, mi pare almeno, una parte della popolazione ha capito. Ossia che passato il picco, forse un poco di più, finito il problema grosso, e si torna alla vita di prima. (Ho sentito oggi di chi sta già pensando ad un mangiata in spiaggia per fine giugno, han già deciso che a fine giugno ci si potrà ammassare in una spiaggia a fare grigliate, non so se rende...)


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Traduco così mi faccio capire; parafrasando nessuno sa se ci sono i pidocchi quando ci saranno , chi li ha portati e soprattutto quando se ne andranno.
> Lo stesso vale per la circostanza del virus non erano preparati perché fondamentalmente conoscono ben poco di quello che studiano, così va meglio?


Per informazione. I pidocchi erano stati bloccati, ma non debellati, con l’uso del ddt. Quando si è scoperto che quell’insetticida era cancerogeno è stato proibito. Così i pidocchi sono tornati alla fine degli anni settanta. Non c’entra la provenienza dei bambini, a parte gli africani con capelli crespi su cui non si fermano, né essere ricchi o poveri. I pidocchi prediligono i capelli puliti. In certe scuole si nega che vi siano stati e vengono fatti subito i trattamenti che, magari, per qualcuno sono costosi.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No, veramente speravo,
> 
> Ma cazzo voi non leggete proprio niente ?????
> Non mi dire che non sai che per ora nessuno garantisce che non si possa riammalare. Che l’immunità non è garantita e che in Giappone c’è stato già un caso di reinfezione ?
> Per ora non si sa. Questo è un altro grosso problema.


Ripeto
Vergognati
Non segnalo solo perché sono anche moderatrice
Altrimenti in 10 anni di forum saresti la prima segnalazione che faccio
Davvero da madre quale sei di due figli augurare certe cose a un’altra madre è incontentabile


----------



## isabel (29 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quell'amico è notevole
> 
> Sono d'accordo, una religione è solo una delle possibili traduzioni.
> 
> ...


Il problema dell'addomesticamento e della perdita di quello sguardo sono i surrogati che si ricercano per supplire alla mancanza.
E capita di scambiare per vitalità i tentativi vari di sfuggire alla noia e alla desolazione del deserto interiore di cui dicevi.
Che è poi uno dei sintomi della decadenza cui si accennava.

Tornando ai lupi, occhi aperti e orecchie tese. Questa è vitalità.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E aggiungo che nemmeno nei tempi peggiori di questo forum qui qualcuno ha augurato malattie ad altri utenti
> Vergognati


Vergognati tu . Non capisci niente . E non ti informi per niente.
Sto parlando sul serio che l immunità non è garantita. Ma è possibile che non lo sappiate ????!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No, veramente speravo,
> 
> Ma cazzo voi non leggete proprio niente ?????
> Non mi dire che non sai che per ora nessuno garantisce che non si possa riammalare. Che l’immunità non è garantita e che in Giappone c’è stato già un caso di reinfezione ?
> Per ora non si sa. Questo è un altro grosso problema.


Guarda che si capisce benissimo che vuoi rivoltare il discorso.
Ti sei riferita a Nocciola dicendole che non è immune per risposta. Sappiamo leggere.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ripeto
> Vergognati
> Non segnalo solo perché sono anche moderatrice
> Altrimenti in 10 anni di forum saresti la prima segnalazione che faccio
> Davvero da madre quale sei di due figli augurare certe cose a un’altra madre è incontentabile


Ma tu sai leggere ?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Vergognati tu . Non capisci niente . E non ti informi per niente.
> Sto parlando sul serio che l immunità non è garantita. Ma è possibile che non lo sappiate ????!


Capisci tu che te ne stai tra le montagne non hai fatto due lastre una tac 3 prelievi eun tampone
Non ricevi visite da vigili assistenti sociali e chiamate di medici 
Ripeto io il male non l’ho mai augurato a nessuno e non inizio certo adesso con la fatina buona .
Ma sei davvero una brutta persona


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2020)

C'è un forumista che non interviene qui da un po' che oggi ha postato sul suo Facebook dei respiratori ricavati da una mascherina Decathlon che andrà a consegnare ad alcuni ospedali.
Ne stanno raccogliendo per conto della protezione civile. 
Lo ringrazio per quanto sta facendo.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma tu sai leggere ?


Tu sai usare la testa o parli solo per compiacere ?


----------



## Lostris (29 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma tu sai leggere ?


 Guarda che è evidente dalla risposta che non parlavi genericamente dell’immunità.

Oppure sei tu che non sai scrivere.
È un’altra possibilità.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> C'è un forumista che non interviene qui da un po' che oggi ha postato sul suo Facebook dei respiratori ricavati da una mascherina Decathlon che andrà a consegnare ad alcuni ospedali.
> Ne stanno raccogliendo per conto della protezione civile.
> Lo ringrazio per quanto sta facendo.


Mi accodo 
E mi manca anche


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Il problema dell'addomesticamento e della perdita di quello sguardo sono i surrogati che si ricercano per supplire alla mancanza.
> E capita di scambiare per vitalità i tentativi vari di sfuggire alla noia e alla desolazione del deserto interiore di cui dicevi.
> Che è poi uno dei sintomi della decadenza cui si accennava.
> 
> Tornando ai lupi, occhi aperti e orecchie tese. Questa è vitalità.


Sì.

Che poi, ricordo una splendida lettera del mio prof. di religione del liceo, un teologo magnifico che mi ha accompagnata da lontano per anni con le sue lettere.
In quella lettera mi aveva scritto, per quando fossi andata nel deserto, di non lasciarmi ingannare. 
Di chiudere gli occhi e guardare.
Che sotto la sabbia, nel deserto, brulica la vita. 
In particolare di notte. 

Pensavo ai lupi, quando si mettono in ascolto, in branco, in silenzio, a orecchie tese ondeggiando.
Ascoltando insieme i suoni e cogliendo le opportunità.

E' vitalità sì.
Nei cicli della Vita e della Morte.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Capisci tu che te ne stai tra le montagne non hai fatto due lastre una tac 3 prelievi eun tampone
> Non ricevi visite da vigili assistenti sociali e chiamate di medici
> Ripeto io il male non l’ho mai augurato a nessuno e non inizio certo adesso con la fatina buona .
> Ma sei davvero una brutta persona


E sei un ignorante: questa notizia è uscita su molti giornali. Avresti dovuto ringraziare invece giù con gli insulti. Te lo stavo dicendo appunto perché speravo che in futuro non banalizzi quello che sta succedendo e che la prendi sul serio. Ma fai quello che ti pare. Ti sei mostrata per quello che sei.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ti ha già risposto @danny che quoto.
> Solo che tu prima ti chiedevi a cosa fosse riferito il picco, se a numero di contagiati, o altro.
> Io ho scritto che la mia interpretazione è legata al numero di ospedalizzati. Ma non ospedalizzati come è stato per @Nocciola, che fortunatamente sta bene e deve solo rimanere chiusa in una stanza per la quarantena, ma ospedalizzati con una sintomatologia seria o grave.
> Quindi si parla di picco in termini di ospedali che saranno messi a dura prova, per mancanza di respiratori principalmente, non a caso han fatto dei test per fare funzionare un respiratore per due malati:
> ...


No, sarebbe un disastro.
Secondo l'OMS per riaprire tutto occorre un mese di contagi zero, a cui far seguire 90 giorni di osservazione.
E come ho spiegato il picco non è assolutamente equivalente alla classica curva epidemica.
Non si può riaprire dopo un picco tra i non quarantenati perché sottoporresti a contagio tutti quelli che sono stati in isolamento.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No, veramente speravo,
> 
> Ma cazzo voi non leggete proprio niente ?????
> Non mi dire che non sai che per ora nessuno garantisce che non si possa riammalare. Che l’immunità non è garantita e che in Giappone c’è stato già un caso di reinfezione ?
> Per ora non si sa. Questo è un altro grosso problema.


Come l'immunità non è garantita??? 

Oh ragazzi non facciamo scherzi eh?


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi accodo
> E mi manca anche


Anche a me!


----------



## Lara3 (29 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Guarda che è evidente dalla risposta che non parlavi genericamente dell’immunità.
> 
> Oppure sei tu che non sai scrivere.
> È un’altra possibilità.





Skorpio ha detto:


> Come l'immunità non è garantita???
> 
> Oh ragazzi non facciamo scherzi eh?


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Come l'immunità non è garantita???
> 
> Oh ragazzi non facciamo scherzi eh?


A quanto so io l'immunità ce l'hai solo col vaccino.
Nei casi di contagio dipende dal contagio e dagli anticorpi che si sono formati, quindi non è assolutamente detto. 
Vale per tantissimi virus.
Chi viene curato con gli antivirali non dovrebbe in genere formare anticorpi.
Per quel che ricordo.
Comunque sono domande a cui non sanno dare una risposta esatta neppure gli esperti allo stato attuale.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Marzo 2020)

Ma come fate a non sapere queste cose ?


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Come l'immunità non è garantita???
> 
> Oh ragazzi non facciamo scherzi eh?



No, no tranquillo.

Ci sarà anche un indulto...in un modo o nell'altro


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E sei un ignorante: questa notizia è uscita su molti giornali. Avresti dovuto ringraziare invece giù con gli insulti. Te lo stavo dicendo appunto perché speravo che in futuro non banalizzi quello che sta succedendo e che la prendi sul serio. Ma fai quello che ti pare. Ti sei mostrata per quello che sei.


Pure tu eh!
Mi hai davvero delusa.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E sei un ignorante: questa notizia è uscita su molti giornali. Avresti dovuto ringraziare invece giù con gli insulti. Te lo stavo dicendo appunto perché speravo che in futuro non banalizzi quello che sta succedendo e che la prendi sul serio. Ma fai quello che ti pare. Ti sei mostrata per quello che sei.


Ma chi cazzo ha mai banalizzato? Questo è il punto
Hai letto solo tu che ho banalizzato o chi come te era in cattiva fede
Tanto che in ospedale ho fatto duemila domande ed ero anche quella che spaccava il cazzo su gnu singolo esame che le veniva fatto
Quindi ti ringraziare una come te che ripeto non ha una sola idea sua ma quota chi le sta simpatico non mi interessa
Ripeto è tutto scritto le prese per il culo e gli auguri velati
Potresti andare per gli ospedali a fare la stessa cosa ai poveri sfigati come me che se la sono a quanto pare cavata. 
purtroppo non li puoi mettere nwlll’ekenco dei morti che ti piace nominare ogni giorno


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

Intendevo dire che non vera sicurezza





Brunetta ha detto:


> Per informazione. I pidocchi erano stati bloccati, ma non debellati, con l’uso del ddt. Quando si è scoperto che quell’insetticida era cancerogeno è stato proibito. Così i pidocchi sono tornati alla fine degli anni settanta. Non c’entra la provenienza dei bambini, a parte gli africani con capelli crespi su cui non si fermano, né essere ricchi o poveri. I pidocchi prediligono i capelli puliti. In certe scuole si nega che vi siano stati e vengono fatti subito i trattamenti che, magari, per qualcuno sono costosi.


Intendevo dire che non vi è sicurezza a prescindere....come dire che possono capitare come può capitare un virus come questo..all'origine c'è sempre una responsabilità chiaramente. Ma comunque volevo solo dire che la scienza conosce ben poco delle dinamiche naturali., anche se è in grado di produrre un microchip della dimensione di un granello di polvere...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Come l'immunità non è garantita???
> 
> Oh ragazzi non facciamo scherzi eh?


E io che ci speravo


----------



## Lara3 (29 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pure tu eh!
> Mi hai davvero delusa.


E perché dovrei essere ignorante? 
Ma a parte ballare sui balconi leggete ogni tanto le notizie?


----------



## Lostris (29 Marzo 2020)

grazie, ma ero già informata.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che non vera sicurezza
> Intendevo dire che non vi è sicurezza a prescindere....come dire che possono capitare come può capitare un virus come questo..all'origine c'è sempre una responsabilità chiaramente. Ma comunque volevo solo dire che la scienza conosce ben poco delle dinamiche naturali., anche se è in grado di produrre un microchip della dimensione di un granello di polvere...


Io invece volevo proprio parlare di pidocchi


----------



## Lara3 (29 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E io che ci speravo


Speriamo che cresci.


----------



## Lostris (29 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E perché dovrei essere ignorante?
> Ma a parte ballare sui balconi leggete ogni tanto le notizie?


Forse è meglio che vai a dormire.


----------



## isabel (29 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì.
> 
> Che poi, ricordo una splendida lettera del mio prof. di religione del liceo, un teologo magnifico che mi ha accompagnata da lontano per anni con le sue lettere.
> In quella lettera mi aveva scritto, per quando fossi andata nel deserto, di non lasciarmi ingannare.
> ...


Bella immagine quella dei lupi e della notte carica di vita. 
Grazie


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E perché dovrei essere ignorante?
> Ma a parte ballare sui balconi leggete ogni tanto le notizie?


Ma come ti permetti?!!


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma come fate a non sapere queste cose ?


Ma la vuoi finire?
Hai fatto una figura di merda
Ora giri il discorso
Bastava o @Nocciola mi sta sul cazzo e ho esagerato con la presa per il culo
Ne uscivi meglio
Capita di esagerare. A me capita. Ci si scusa e stop


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Speriamo che cresci.


Ma guarda che fai ridere.
Ridimensionati.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma come ti permetti?!!


Come ti permetti tu di darmi dell’ignorante? 
Una delle notizie più importanti non le conoscete e vi informo e sono pure ignorante...


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Bella immagine quella dei lupi e della notte carica di vita.
> Grazie


E' una immagine che piace molto anche a me. 
Mi ha fatto piacere condividerla. 

Grazie a te @isabel


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Come ti permetti tu di darmi dell’ignorante?
> Una delle notizie più importanti non le conoscete e vi informo e sono pure ignorante...


A parte che non è che leggere significa automaticamente capire.
Continui a rigirarla. Sei tu che dai dell’ignorante.
Io ti ho dato della scema per esserti permessa di accostare la non certezza della immunità post malattia (non certezza è diverso da quello che hai capito) a Nocciola. 
Abbiamo capito benissimo. 
Guarda che io non trovo niente di scandaloso nel dire in una discussione “ma crepa!” È un intercalare. 
Come io ti ho detto “sei scema?”per un intervento fuori luogo. È ben diverso da credersi la tuttologo dei miei stivali che dà dell’ignorante agli altri.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che non è che leggere significa automaticamente capire.
> Continui a rigirarla. Sei tu che dai dell’ignorante.


E che si dispera perché mi è andata bene
O si sa mai che visto che non ci si immunizza al prossimo aperitivo ti faccio contenta


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2020)




----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E che si dispera perché mi è andata bene
> O si sa mai che visto che non ci si immunizza al prossimo aperitivo ti faccio contenta


Roba da matti!
E vuole avere ragione.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> No, sarebbe un disastro.
> Secondo l'OMS per riaprire tutto occorre un mese di contagi zero, a cui far seguire 90 giorni di osservazione.
> E come ho spiegato il picco non è assolutamente equivalente alla classica curva epidemica.
> Non si può riaprire dopo un picco tra i non quarantenati perché sottoporresti a contagio tutti quelli che sono stati in isolamento.


Il punto è quanta pressione sociale ci sarà. Sotto una delle ultime dirette di Zaia c'era chi ripeteva incessantemente (tra i vari che elencano i propri problemi personali, non so se l'ho già scritto ma ho letto di uno che chiedeva come fare ad avere rimborso per abbonamento autobus del figlio) che fa terrorismo e che se non si torna subito a lavorare ci saranno molti più morti (non dovuti al covid 19 ma ai riflessi economici), facendo di fatto terrorismo a sua volta, scrivendo che se si vuole che lui rimanga a casa vuole essere pagato (lui eh, poi gli altri si fottano).
Non avevo fatto caso alla mole di messaggi che vengono scritti durante queste dirette, di mio ascolto e stop, mi sono stupita delle persone che portano le loro problematiche (tutte lecite, ma personali), come fossero gli unici a scrivere. A fatica son riuscita a leggerne qualcuno.
Già Renzi... «bisogna consentire che la vita riprenda. E bisogna consentirlo ora. Sono tre settimane che l’Italia è chiusa e c’è gente che non ce la fa più. Non ha più soldi, non ha più da mangiare».


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Il punto è quanta pressione sociale ci sarà. Sotto una delle ultime dirette di Zaia c'era chi ripeteva incessantemente (tra i vari che elencano i propri problemi personali, non so se l'ho già scritto ma ho letto di uno che chiedeva come fare ad avere rimborso per abbonamento autobus del figlio) che fa terrorismo e che se non si torna subito a lavorare ci saranno molti più morti (non dovuti al covid 19 ma ai riflessi economici), facendo di fatto terrorismo a sua volta, scrivendo che se si vuole che lui rimanga a casa vuole essere pagato (lui eh, poi gli altri si fottano).
> Non avevo fatto caso alla mole di messaggi che vengono scritti durante queste dirette, di mio ascolto e stop, mi sono stupita delle persone che portano le loro problematiche (tutte lecite, ma personali), come fossero gli unici a scrivere. A fatica son riuscita a leggerne qualcuno.
> Già Renzi... «bisogna consentire che la vita riprenda. E bisogna consentirlo ora. Sono tre settimane che l’Italia è chiusa e c’è gente che non ce la fa più. Non ha più soldi, non ha più da mangiare».


Per me Renzi può tranquillamente sparire e donarmi in questo gioia. Ma ha detto “non subito “


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Il punto è quanta pressione sociale ci sarà. Sotto una delle ultime dirette di Zaia c'era chi ripeteva incessantemente (tra i vari che elencano i propri problemi personali, non so se l'ho già scritto ma ho letto di uno che chiedeva come fare ad avere rimborso per abbonamento autobus del figlio) che fa terrorismo e che se non si torna subito a lavorare ci saranno molti più morti (non dovuti al covid 19 ma ai riflessi economici), facendo di fatto terrorismo a sua volta, scrivendo che se si vuole che lui rimanga a casa vuole essere pagato (lui eh, poi gli altri si fottano).
> Non avevo fatto caso alla mole di messaggi che vengono scritti durante queste dirette, di mio ascolto e stop, mi sono stupita delle persone che portano le loro problematiche (tutte lecite, ma personali), come fossero gli unici a scrivere. A fatica son riuscita a leggerne qualcuno.
> Già Renzi... «bisogna consentire che la vita riprenda. E bisogna consentirlo ora. Sono tre settimane che l’Italia è chiusa e c’è gente che non ce la fa più. Non ha più soldi, non ha più da mangiare».


Lo so, per questo non mi azzardo più a fare previsioni.
Ci sono in ballo troppe questioni.


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Come l'immunità non è garantita???
> 
> Oh ragazzi non facciamo scherzi eh?


Ma tu non eri quello tranquillo?


----------



## Marjanna (29 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me Renzi può tranquillamente sparire e donarmi in questo gioia. Ma ha detto “non subito “


Per te, e non sei la sola. Però sai che il 30enne che ancora crede che sia roba per vecchi, magari ci fila dietro.
I non riesco a seguire ogni notizia, ma qualcuno di voi è al corrente che qualcuno dei medici che all'inizio in tv, e notizie riportate dai vari giornali, ha detto "tranqui raga, è roba che uccide i vecchi" sia tornato in tv a dire "ebbene si, vi ho detto una troiata"? Magari aiuterebbe...


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Marzo 2020)

avevano già detto che si poteva riprendere. @Lara3 In teoria massimo 6/12 mesi e ci si può reinfettare.
In pratica la famosa ricaduta dell'influenza.
Motivo per il quale l'immunità di gregge non funziona


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Per te, e non sei la sola. Però sai che il 30enne che ancora crede che sia roba per vecchi, magari ci fila dietro.
> I non riesco a seguire ogni notizia, ma qualcuno di voi è al corrente che qualcuno dei medici che all'inizio in tv, e notizie riportate dai vari giornali, ha detto "tranqui raga, è roba che uccide i vecchi" sia tornato in tv a dire "ebbene si, vi ho detto una troiata"? Magari aiuterebbe...


Tutto il nero, concentrato soprattutto nel sud.
Tutte le attività illegali e le mafie. 
Unisci queste due realtà e hai un fronte resistente in un'area geografica dove il virus non è ancora diffuso.
Mica tutti parlano solo al nord.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Lo so, per questo non mi azzardo più a fare previsioni.
> Ci sono in ballo troppe questioni.


Comunque ho sentito che alcune persone hanno fissata come data il 6 aprile come rientro. Se poi di conseguenza aprano bar ristoranti (anche come punti di ristoro per chi fa la paura pranzo fuori) non ne ho idea.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Comunque ho sentito che alcune persone hanno fissata come data il 6 aprile come rientro. Se poi di conseguenza aprano bar ristoranti (anche come punti di ristoro per chi fa la paura pranzo fuori) non ne ho idea.


Il 6 aprile in Lombardia saremo ancora nella merda.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E io che ci speravo


stavo invece pensando, considerato che il virus viene distrutto da soluzioni a base alcolica, magari super alcolici aiutano.
Bevo vino ai pasti e dopo cena sempre liquorino.
Da quando sto praticando  " iorestoacasa,"


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io invece volevo proprio parlare di pidocchi


Eh...me lo ricordo il DDT : il flit!
Anche la carta moschicida nelle abitazioni vicino alle stalle.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Eh...me lo ricordo il DDT : il flit!
> Anche la carta moschicida nelle abitazioni vicino alle stalle.


Col DDT fu bonificato finalmente l'Agro Pontino.
Prima era zona di malaria.
Invivibile.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Eh...me lo ricordo il DDT : il flit!
> Anche la carta moschicida nelle abitazioni vicino alle stalle.


Anche nei negozi di alimentari in città.
Ma possiamo vagheggiare del bel tempo andato.


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Comunque ho sentito che alcune persone hanno fissata come data il 6 aprile come rientro. Se poi di conseguenza aprano bar ristoranti (anche come punti di ristoro per chi fa la paura pranzo fuori) non ne ho idea.


----------



## Darietto (29 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> l'hai scritto tu eh come se tu potessi scegliere tra gli eventi della vita
> Anche se statisticamente dovrebbe essere così attraverso un'adeguata preparazione ed informazione,. Ma non è sempre così!
> L'Imponderabile e l'imprevisto mi pare che siano delle variabili indipendenti dalla nostra volontà.



forse stiamo parlando di cose diverse. Io intendevo semplicemente che in cina stava succedendo qualcosa senza precedenti e che l'evoluzione del problema era scontata. Non sto andando nello specifico tecnico di come è fatto il virus, della sua mutazione ecc. mi riferisco solo alle dinamiche del contagio, e quelle non rappresentano "l'imponderabile" e "l'imprevisto", si conoscono benissimo. 

Cosa ricordi della prima fase cinese del virus?


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> forse stiamo parlando di cose diverse. Io intendevo semplicemente che in cina stava succedendo qualcosa senza precedenti e che l'evoluzione del problema era scontata. Non sto andando nello specifico tecnico di come è fatto il virus, della sua mutazione ecc. mi riferisco solo alle dinamiche del contagio, e quelle non rappresentano "l'imponderabile" e "l'imprevisto", si conoscono benissimo.
> 
> Cosa ricordi della prima fase cinese del virus?


Sembra passato un tempo più lungo di ciò che in realtà è. A dire il vero il ricordo è appannato....Con tutte le evoluzioni che ci sono state dal punto di vista delle precauzioni da prendere, dei costanti aggiornamenti delle  dichiarazioni di esperti, opinionisti, presenzialisti, forumisti....non ricordo il momento iniziale; quando di preciso e in quale tg sentii la notizia.
E se ciò che stiamo vivendo durerà ancora a lungo, dovrò cercare in rete il video in cui è stata annunciata questa assurda ed incredibile sceneggiatura da film ,che come diceva il commentatore dell'ultimo video che ho postato, pare quella di un brutto film di fantascienza.


----------



## Darietto (29 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sembra passato un tempo più lungo di ciò che in realtà è. A dire il vero il ricordo è appannato....Con tutte le evoluzioni che ci sono state dal punto di vista delle precauzioni da prendere, dei costanti aggiornamenti delle  dichiarazioni di esperti, opinionisti, presenzialisti, forumisti....non ricordo il momento iniziale; quando di preciso e in quale tg sentii la notizia.
> E se ciò che stiamo vivendo durerà ancora a lungo, dovrò cercare in rete il video in cui è stata annunciata questa assurda ed incredibile sceneggiatura da film ,che come diceva il commentatore dell'ultimo video che ho postato, pare quella di un brutto film di fantascienza.


Per esempio la propaganda cinese per l'ospedale costruito in pochi giorni. Il fatto che una città di 50milioni circa di abitanti si svuota totalmente al solo comando "state a casa", e altre cose simili. Propaganda. Ma si parlava poco per esempio (anche se comunque se ne parlava) delle informazioni essenziali tenute segrete non so per quanto tempo. Mettendo il resto del mondo in una posizione di svantaggio.

E a proposito di problemi che potevano essere evitati e mondo scientifico che brancola nel buio anche quando basterebbe accendere una pila, ricordi le circostanze che portarono alla morte Fausto Coppi? 

Per farla breve,  Coppi e Geminiani tornarono dall'Africa febbricitanti (Geminiani era francese). 

Geminiani: venne mandato un capione di sangue ad *uno* specialista di malattie tropicali. Fatto l'esame. Trovato il problema. Paziente curato e guarito

Coppi: contattati diversi tra i più autorevoli medici dell'epoca. Esame del sangue. Errore di lettura dell'esame. Chi ha fatto quella lettura sbagliata degli esami? non si sa. Illustri medici davano per scontato quel risultato e brancolavano nel buio. E quando i francesi teleforarono ai medici italiani avvisando che si trattava di malaria, suggerendone anche la cura, la risposta dei medici italiani fu <voi curate i vostri pazienti, che noi curiamo i nostri>. Non misero mai in dubbio i risultati degli esami del sangue. Risultato: morte di Coppi. 

In pratica: torni dall'africa, hai febbre 40, vai in coma ecc. e un medico diagnostica una semplice influenza (magari più aggressiva), e non ariva a pensare alla malaria?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> No, no tranquillo.
> 
> Ci sarà anche un indulto...in un modo o nell'altro


Ah guarda.. Meno male che ci sei tu a tranquillizzarmi in questo periodo..


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E perché dovrei essere ignorante?
> Ma a parte ballare sui balconi leggete ogni tanto le notizie?


Comunque con questa storia degli aperitivi è dei balconi hanno rotto il cazzo eh?

Sarebbe l'ora di crescere e di fare le persone serie

Che poi io personalmente agli aperitivi ho sempre preferito i digestivi, se te la devo dire tutta


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E io che ci speravo


Beviamoci sopra


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Come ti permetti tu di darmi dell’ignorante?
> Una delle notizie più importanti non le conoscete e vi informo e sono pure ignorante...


Hai fatto benissimo invece 

Infatti riguardavo l'ultimo modello della autocertificazione e c'è l'inculata nascosta, perché se dici che l'hai già preso e sei a posto, e poi invece lo ribecchi, sono 300 euro di multa perché potrebbero dirti che hai dichiarato il falso 

Speriamo che provvedano presto con un nuovo modulo a integrazione 

"dichiaro che sono a conoscenza che in Giappone c'è chi l'ha ribeccato, e non ci si capisce una sega" 

Alla fin fine 300 euro risparmiate valgono 10 uscitine al super, eh?


----------



## ologramma (29 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Non esiste la certezza assoluta , né in un senso né nell'altro.
> Il fatto stesso che un virus venga manipolato  dall'uomo lascia aperta qualunque interpretazione; anche se ci dicono che non sopravviverebbe fuori da un laboratorio.
> E di laboratori , solo in USA ce ne sono circa 1500.
> La stessa questione del 5G lascia perplessi se consideriamo che proprio a Bruxelles,una delle due sedi del Parlamento europeo, le autorità del posto abbiano rigettato l'ipotesi di installare le centraline di questa nuova tecnologia.,nella quale la Cina è all'avanguardia.
> Di solito quando c'è fumo c'è anche un poco di arrosto.


per il 5G posso riportare una affermazione del figlio di un mio conoscente che stava in Amarica due anni ingegnere  e mi disse che il 5G è pericolosissimo per la salute non ricordo precisamente perchè parlò in termini tecnici ,io ho capito che le radiazioni sono di una elevatezza spaventosa  e lui mi disse che non voleva fermarsi più lì , credo Detroit la città sul lago  non credo che sia ritornato  doveva completare   e non ggli piaceva come stava


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> In pratica: torni dall'africa, hai febbre 40, vai in coma ecc. e un medico diagnostica una semplice influenza (magari più aggressiva), e non ariva a pensare alla malaria?


In pratica bastava il chinino.
Vuoi dire che oggi basterebbe utilizzare una cura a base di medicinali che pare vengano utilizzati  in Cina o in Giappone? Non ne hanno parlato per tre settimane,almeno ufficialmente, per poi prenderne  in considerazione la sperimentazione sugli ammalati (tutti?)
Ma purtroppo abbiamo anche assistito nel mentre , a diatribe tra eminenti professori per intestarsi la primogenitura della sperimentazione dei farmaci contro l'artrite ; tra ascierto e galli ,in cui il secondo smentiva in diretta TV dicendo che negli ospedali lombardi sono già anni che si utilizzano e lo studio pare non abbia dato risultati.
In questi giorni c'è chi fa gara per essere più presente in TV probabilmente per soddisfare la propria vanità: siamo umani ,ecco perché abbiamo sentito di tutto ed il contrario.


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hai fatto benissimo invece
> 
> Infatti riguardavo l'ultimo modello della autocertificazione e c'è l'inculata nascosta, perché se dici che l'hai già preso e sei a posto, e poi invece lo ribecchi, sono 300 euro di multa perché potrebbero dirti che hai dichiarato il falso
> 
> ...


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> per il 5G posso riportare una affermazione del figlio di un mio conoscente che stava in Amarica due anni ingegnere  e mi disse che il 5G è pericolosissimo per la salute non ricordo precisamente perchè parlò in termini tecnici ,io ho capito che le radiazioni sono di una elevatezza spaventosa  e lui mi disse che non voleva fermarsi più lì , credo Detroit la città sul lago  non credo che sia ritornato  doveva completare   e non ggli piaceva come stava


Ma non sono solo voci di corridoio...
Però poi vogliamo scaricare un film in 4 secondi fare il collegamento Skype senza interruzioni, avere la banda larga a disposizione per tutti. Purtroppo non tutta la tecnologia è esente da effetti collaterali.
Per dire anche guano dei piccioni è pericoloso....








						Sempre più attuale l'appello di 170 scienziati: «Moratoria per il wireless 5G»
					

Mentre si attende che il 5G colonizzi il paese ed estenda a tappeto l'esposizione della popolazione all'elettrosmog, si fa sempre più attuale l'appello con cui, profeticamente già nel 2017, 170 scienziati indipendenti avevano chiesto alle istituzioni dell’Unione Europea di bloccare lo sviluppo...




					www.terranuova.it


----------



## ologramma (29 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nei dati statistici  io dono una malata con tampone positivo e rientrerò nei guariti quando il mio tampone tornerà negativo
> Quanti positivi sono nelle mie condizioni non lo sappiamo purtroppo perché  avremmo dati più chiari
> Ma non è una cosa possibile
> Mi spiace che c’è chi è scocciato che mi sia andata bene (non parlo di te) mi spiace anche che se una parla di esperienza vissuta venga presa per il culo
> ...


hai una idea chi e come te lo sei preso?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> hai una idea chi e come te lo sei preso?


No non ne ho idea
Aperitivi a gogo a parte in locali dove era severamente vietato entrare


----------



## ologramma (29 Marzo 2020)

ed è quello che mi preoccupa , sto molto attento esco una volta a settimana e mi tengo da parte  perchè non ho dalla mia l'età  ho solo la salute  che va bene un po meno le giunture , credo di aver letto che bisogna aver paura di che  è iperteso e lo sono


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> ed è quello che mi preoccupa , sto molto attento esco una volta a settimana e mi tengo da parte  perchè non ho dalla mia l'età  ho solo la salute  che va bene un po meno le giunture , credo di aver letto che bisogna aver paura di che  è iperteso e lo sono


Assumi molta vitamina C ,se  riesci stai molto al sole


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

Chissà cosa ne penserebbe vedendolo Salvini?


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> ed è quello che mi preoccupa , sto molto attento esco una volta a settimana e mi tengo da parte  perchè non ho dalla mia l'età  ho solo la salute  che va bene un po meno le giunture , credo di aver letto che bisogna aver paura di che  è iperteso e lo sono


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

Coronavirus, la scoperta dei ricercatori: "Vitamina D placa l'infezione"
					

Uno studio condotto da un gruppo di ricercatori di Torino ha evidenziato una carenza importante di vitamina D nei pazienti affetti da coronavirus




					m.ilgiornale.it


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> ed è quello che mi preoccupa , sto molto attento esco una volta a settimana e mi tengo da parte  perchè non ho dalla mia l'età  ho solo la salute  che va bene un po meno le giunture , credo di aver letto che bisogna aver paura di che  è iperteso e lo sono



ciao olo 

la mia decana sta in casa. (io anche, i miei anche).
Il distanziamento sociale è la via più sicura, a quanto si sa oggi.
Uscire per le necessità primarie e quando si sta fuori tenere la distanza dalle persone.
Lei come scrivevo fa attenzione a non portare immediatamente la spesa in casa.
Disinfetta spesso la casa con candeggina e si lava le mani spesso.
Non fa entrare nessuno in casa.

Ed è saggio, anche a livello psicologico, avere la percezione della casa come luogo "sicuro".
Anche lei, come me, ha dedicato uno spazio separato dal resto della casa dove lascia le cose che usa fuori quando esce - dalle scarpe, alla giacca, alle chiavi -.

Non oso immaginare come viva di merda chi in casa ci sta male, chi convive con gente con cui non ha dialogo o peggio ancora ha un dialogo superficiale.
Per fortuna tu e la tua signora state sereni insieme, niente non detti che appesantiscono.

Mangiare bene, diminuire magari le quantità di cibo in modo da non appesantirsi inutilmente.

E poi cerca buoni modi per passare il tempo.
Lei è da sola.

Più di questo, si può solo aspettare.
E lasciar che passi l'onda.


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah guarda.. Meno male che ci sei tu a tranquillizzarmi in questo periodo..



sì, sì...stai tranquillo!!
Vedrai che TUTTO andrà bene (pat pat)


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> ed è quello che mi preoccupa , sto molto attento esco una volta a settimana e mi tengo da parte  perchè non ho dalla mia l'età  ho solo la salute  che va bene un po meno le giunture , credo di aver letto che bisogna aver paura di che  è iperteso e lo sono


Non siamo eterni. Fattene una ragione


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2020)

https://cdn-gif-g.facciabuco.com/24/db6zre18rl-andratuttobene-meme-meme-disegnato.mp4


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> sì, sì...stai tranquillo!!
> Vedrai che TUTTO andrà bene (pat pat)


.. C'est la vie...


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2020)

Ultimora : comitato scientifico in riunione per stabilire nuove regole per quando fare i tamponi


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. C'est la vie...
> 
> View attachment 9170


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2020)

ma per fortuna....


----------



## Vera (29 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> View attachment 9172


Questa è proprio una bastardata.


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Questa è proprio una bastardata.


e che mi limito...sia mai le anime senzibbbili...


----------



## perplesso (29 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma per fortuna....
> 
> View attachment 9173


Vangelo


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> View attachment 9172


Avoja


----------



## alberto15 (29 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi spiace che c’è chi è scocciato che mi sia andata bene (non parlo di te) mi spiace anche che se una parla di esperienza vissuta venga presa per il culo


Si puo non andare d'accordo ma essere scocciati perche' ti e' andata bene e' un po (tanto ) da stronzi.


----------



## ologramma (29 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Assumi molta vitamina C ,se  riesci stai molto al sole


anche se lo sto facendo  hanno detto che non è importate per il contagio  l'unica cosa è stare a casa


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Si puo non andare d'accordo ma essere scocciati perche' ti e' andata bene e' un po (tanto ) da stronzi.


Purtroppo la cattiveria umana esce ancora di più in periodi come questi
Dovrebbe essere l’opposto ma non si può avere tutto


----------



## ologramma (29 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao olo
> 
> la mia decana sta in casa. (io anche, i miei anche).
> Il distanziamento sociale è la via più sicura, a quanto si sa oggi.
> ...


non è che son decrepito adotto le mie precauzioni.
Al supermercato entrando con i miei guanti e mascherina  mi disinfetto prima quelli  e poi li asciugo, di solito andiamo a due super il primo forniva guanti che poi dove disinfettare ,nel secondo il carrello lo da la guardia giurata che li fa disinfettare la spesa si mette non nelle borse  che dopo potresti appoggiare per terra , i commessi hanno tutti guanti e mascherine così pure quelli che fanno lo scarico, prendiamo alimenti protetti in scatola, nel'altro i carelli li possono prendere tutti ma mi serviva l'acqua quindi con l'amuchina mi sono disinfettato i guanti.
La spesa abitando in condominio sono costretto a portarla in casa , le scarpe le tolgo all'ingresso come  fa mia moglie sopra uno straccio umido di disinfettante e poi giriamo con pantofole da una vita, i cappotti li attacco alla sedia dietro e lascio li li prendo solo per buttare l'immondizia, la mascherina l'appendo al rovescio dove tengo le matite e la riprendo dopo una settimana, mi lavo spessissimo le mani, la mattina mia moglie lava tutto con candeggina per terra e disinfetta  ma siamo solo noi due.
I miei bimbi li vedo o in video chiamata o l'altro passa per prendere qualcosa ma non ci avviciniamo  perchè lui sta al contatto con la gente  anche se ora gli hanno messo un vetro  davanti , pe ril mangiare sono due anni che ho ridotto le razioni anche se oggi mi sono fatto due fettuccina(non all'uovo )70 gr e due fettine di pane con salame  e una frutta  poi scusa ma mi sono mangiato tre biscottini che ha fatto mia moglie con cioccolato, oggi è domenica.
Il tempo tra pc e sto seguendo la costruzione del ponte morandi con le webcam PERGENOVA e in più mi collego qui e leggo le notizie.
MI sembro vecchio comunque nel mio piccolo , l'ho scritto faccio ginnastica  e posturale, dai che devo ritornare a viaggiare  già mi è saltato un bel viaggio su da voi  a Maggio e spero di andare  al mare.
Mio figlio grande mi wuazaap le persone che si infettano  nel mio paese e frazioni fino adesso una decina positivi e una scarsa decina  in quarantena a casa , noi siamo vicino roma  e in casa nel lazio se leggi vedi come li hanno portati sempre da persone che stavano su da voi, del resto come facevano a saperlo



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non siamo eterni. Fattene una ragione


avrei ancora da fare 



stany ha detto:


> Coronavirus, la scoperta dei ricercatori: "Vitamina D placa l'infezione"
> 
> 
> Uno studio condotto da un gruppo di ricercatori di Torino ha evidenziato una carenza importante di vitamina D nei pazienti affetti da coronavirus
> ...


c'è un altro studio che ho letto ma di fake news  ne girano tante per cui non so se è vero , c'è una mappa dove ci sono gli inceneritori e sovrapponendoli all'aerea conteggiata  si vede che collimano o quanto meno si avvicinano


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> anche se lo sto facendo  hanno detto che non è importate per il contagio  l'unica cosa è stare a casa


Vitamina D


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> c'è un altro studio che ho letto ma di fake news  ne girano tante per cui non so se è vero , c'è una mappa dove ci sono gli inceneritori e sovrapponendoli all'aerea conteggiata  si vede che collimano o quanto meno si avvicinano


Vero..bisogna vedere le fonti


----------



## ologramma (29 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Vitamina D


tranquillo ho una dieta mirata dove c'è tutta la vitamina D che mi serve ma non adesso da sempre, inizio da formaggio tuti i gironi, funghi spesso coltivati e secchi , pesce sfondi una porta aperta due volte la settimana mezzogiorno e sera,verdura , legumi  banane arancio  e per finire sole e movimento


----------



## ologramma (29 Marzo 2020)

CORONAVIRUS e DIOSSINA: STUDIO conferma Correlazione tra Epidemia Covid19 in ITALIA e presenza di INCENERITORI
					

- Su iLMeteo.it trovi le previsioni e le notizie meteo per tutte le città d'Italia e del Mondo.




					www.ilmeteo.it
				



Vista qui


----------



## perplesso (29 Marzo 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10220426108556245


----------



## bluestar02 (29 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Purtroppo la cattiveria umana esce ancora di più in periodi come questi
> Dovrebbe essere l’opposto ma non si può avere tutto


Quoto pure gli apostrofi


----------



## JON (29 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Purtroppo la cattiveria umana esce ancora di più in periodi come questi
> Dovrebbe essere l’opposto ma non si può avere tutto


Hai fatto bene a portare qui la tua esperienza, di questo ti ringrazio. Anche per il fatto di averla raccontata per come è stata.
In realtà la tua vicenda è parallela a quella di altre migliaia di positivi in ricovero domiciliare che più o meno potrebbero raccontare le stesse cose.

Il problema è che da tutti i canali di comunicazione passano solo notizie di nuovi contagi e morte. Mai che avessero dato parola a chi vive il contagio come e successo per te. Eppure ogni tanto qualcuno per fortuna ci ricorda che nella maggior parte dei casi se ne esce. Sarebbe bene vederla anche da questo punto di vista. Perché questa pandemia ha due facce, quella delle esperienze come la tua e quella delle vite mietute che sono una vera tragedia.

Bisogna prendere i punti di vista per quello che sono  non strumentalizzandoli ma integrandoli in un'ottica più equilibrata. Il che significa che sposare un punto di vista o l'altro è sbagliato perché qui le cose non stanno in un solo modo. Ad esempio, per quanto mi riguarda se da un lato posso sentirmi relativamente sereno per la salute dei miei figli, dall'altro sono seriamente preoccupato per i rischi in cui può incorrere mia madre anziana.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene a portare qui la tua esperienza, di questo ti ringrazio. Anche per il fatto di averla raccontata per come è stata.
> In realtà la tua vicenda è parallela a quella di altre migliaia di positivi in ricovero domiciliare che più o meno potrebbero raccontare le stesse cose.
> 
> Il problema è che da tutti i canali di comunicazione passano solo notizie di nuovi contagi e morte. Mai che avessero dato parola a chi vive il contagio come e successo per te. Eppure ogni tanto qualcuno per fortuna ci ricorda che nella maggior parte dei casi se ne esce. Sarebbe bene vederla anche da questo punto di vista. Perché questa pandemia ha due facce, quella delle esperienze come la tua e quella delle vite mietute che sono una vera tragedia.
> ...


Il punto è che la comunicazione deve tenere conto di molteplici aspetti.
Mi riferisco alla comunicazione ufficiale, non alla comunicazione  di media che puntano solo all’audience o alla propaganda che agiscono come sempre cavalcando il clamore e nutrendo le emozioni.
Certamente evidenziare i decorsi blandi della malattia la farebbero sottovalutare e porterebbe a comportamenti rischiosi.
Del resto evidenziare l’ampiezza degli esiti infausti non è solamente positivo. Non si tratta solo di far evitare comportamenti a rischio, come può essere per il fumo o la promiscuità sessuale, cosa che ha portato in larga misura a evitare il diffondersi di contagi e di far mettere al bando il fumo da tutti i locali.
Qui bisognerebbe tenere conto anche delle persone che non solo reggono male l’isolamento, ma anche di quelle che soffrono di ansia o altri disturbi per le quali una comunicazione terrorizzante può far apparire il futuro fosco e senza speranza.
Mi pare difficile trovare un equilibrio.
Certamente ognuno si aggrapperà a ciò che crede che sia la certezza di cui ha bisogno, sia che si tratti di isolamento, norme igieniche, sia di indirizzare la paura, trasformata in rabbia verso chi crede non rispetti le stesse norme.
È una forma per scaricare i propri contenuti emotivi non solo fuori, ma anche lontano da sé.
Però, con un minimo di consapevolezza del proprio funzionamento, si potrebbe evitare di sputare veleno su chi, dovrebbe essere evidente, rappresenta solo un simbolo di ciò che ci fa paura.


----------



## JON (29 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il punto è che la comunicazione deve tenere conto di molteplici aspetti.
> Mi riferisco alla comunicazione ufficiale, non alla comunicazione  di media che puntano solo all’audience o alla propaganda che agiscono come sempre cavalcando il clamore e nutrendo le emozioni.
> Certamente evidenziare i decorsi blandi della malattia la farebbero sottovalutare e porterebbe a comportamenti rischiosi.
> Del resto evidenziare l’ampiezza degli esiti infausti non è solamente positivo. Non si tratta solo di far evitare comportamenti a rischio, come può essere per il fumo o la promiscuità sessuale, cosa che ha portato in larga misura a evitare il diffondersi di contagi e di far mettere al bando il fumo da tutti i locali.
> ...


Infatti è questo il problema, pur considerando di essere di fronte ad una esperienza come questa senza precedenti per tutti noi. Senza consapevolezza, parlare di equilibrio è tempo perso.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene a portare qui la tua esperienza, di questo ti ringrazio. Anche per il fatto di averla raccontata per come è stata.
> In realtà la tua vicenda è parallela a quella di altre migliaia di positivi in ricovero domiciliare che più o meno potrebbero raccontare le stesse cose.
> 
> Il problema è che da tutti i canali di comunicazione passano solo notizie di nuovi contagi e morte. Mai che avessero dato parola a chi vive il contagio come e successo per te. Eppure ogni tanto qualcuno per fortuna ci ricorda che nella maggior parte dei casi se ne esce. Sarebbe bene vederla anche da questo punto di vista. Perché questa pandemia ha due facce, quella delle esperienze come la tua e quella delle vite mietute che sono una vera tragedia.
> ...


Hai espresso il mio pensiero fin dal primo giorno
È quello per ci mi sono battuta ma sono stat definita  quella superficiale , che se l’è cercata e che per altro guarda la sfiga le é andata anche bene
a me piace in ogni situazione cercre di vedere la realtà per quell che è e penso che il panico (che ho provato ) non serva a molto se fa perdere di obiettività e fa negare una parte che non si capisce perché non si vuole vedere, anzi sembra infastidisca se viene fatta notare.
Grazie


----------



## JON (29 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Hai espresso il mio pensiero fin dal primo giorno
> È quello per ci mi sono battuta ma sono stat definita  quella superficiale , che se l’è cercata e che per altro guarda la sfiga le é andata anche bene
> a me piace in ogni situazione cercre di vedere la realtà per quell che è e penso che il panico (che ho provato ) non serva a molto se fa perdere di obiettività e fa negare una parte che non si capisce perché non si vuole vedere, anzi sembra infastidisca se viene fatta notare.
> Grazie


Guarda, il fatto che tu ti sia raccontata qui, a prescindere da quello che racconti, è già di per sè un atto di altruismo. Venire a farti le pulci è idiota prima ancora che inutile e dannoso.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2020)

intervista al primario dell’ospedale di Bergamo 
Però l’ignorante che ha bisogno del disegnino sono io


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E aggiungo che nemmeno nei tempi peggiori di questo forum qui qualcuno ha augurato malattie ad altri utenti
> Vergognati


Fermitutti! Io intercalavo con "se crepi passo il napisan!"    
Grazie Nocciò, me stavo a fa du palle in isolamento che la metà basta.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Hai espresso il mio pensiero fin dal primo giorno
> È quello per ci mi sono battuta ma sono stat definita  quella superficiale , che se l’è cercata e che per altro guarda la sfiga le é andata anche bene
> a me piace in ogni situazione cercre di vedere la realtà per quell che è e penso che il panico (che ho provato ) non serva a molto se fa perdere di obiettività e fa negare una parte che non si capisce perché non si vuole vedere, anzi sembra infastidisca se viene fatta notare.
> Grazie


Infatti se la dovrebbero prendere con me che sto periodo scappo dal domiciliare la notte per far le cosacce con altra addomiciliata asintomatica. 
Perché le regole sono le regole!


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Infatti se la dovrebbero prendere con me che sto periodo scappo dal domiciliare la notte per far le cosacce con altra addomiciliata asintomatica.
> Perché le regole sono le regole!


All'interno dello stesso Comune?


----------



## Lostris (30 Marzo 2020)

https://m.larena.it/territori/città...ppuntamento-con-l-amante-denunciato-1.8005558

L’onestà non premia


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> All'interno dello stesso Comune?


Roma é grandina...


----------



## Darietto (30 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Purtroppo la cattiveria umana esce ancora di più in periodi come questi
> Dovrebbe essere l’opposto ma non si può avere tutto



Se ti riferisci alla discussione con Lara3, sei sicura di non aver frainteso?

Lo dico perché, se non ricordo male, lei vive all'estero. E quando passi da una lingua all'altra spesso ci si incasina con la sistassi. Almeno è quello che succede a me. Sicuramente la discussione poi è degenerata, ma non ho ancora trovato il post dove ti augura la malattia.


----------



## disincantata (30 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> beh, direi che questa, fortunatamente, è una verità incontrovertibile.
> Non credo che, ammettendola, si minimizzi niente.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me Renzi può tranquillamente sparire e donarmi in questo gioia. Ma ha detto “non subito “


Scusa, ma Non subito,  lo ha detto dopo, ed i ogni caso qualcuno mette in dubbio che bisognera'  nel tempo ripartire????
Per me ha detto un'ovvieta' perche' sta calando nei consensi e non sa piu'  come fare per recuperare.
Mandi lui i suoi figli e moglie in un open space dove c'e' un solo bagno per 20 impiegati  ed entrano ed escono autisti da mezzo mondo. E dove fino a 20gg fa neppure gli operai avevano guanti e maschere.
Io mia figlia la tengo a casa , e mi frega zero  e  meno  di zero se non le confermeranno il posto.
Poi lo sai che io ero già preoccupata dal 28 gennaio. Dal 10 febbraio molto di piu'.  Ma Renzi veramente non si puo' sentire adesso.
Per  me sono da premiare tutti quelli che stanno lavorando, commesse in testa, ma anche quei poveri cristi che consegnano cazzate a chi le ordina su AMAZON, da bloccare per me. Non lavorano affatto in sicurezza. 
Gli unici che dovrebbero potenziare sarebbero i mezzi ed autisti per consegna cibo e medicine. Per vedere se restando almeno un mese tutti i casa si riuscisse ad azzerare i contagi.  Altro che riaprire.  Che poi  prima o poi si cerchera' di tornare ad una vita quasi  normale 'e' elementare. Quando al momento nessuno lo sa. C'e' chi lo fa, vedremo a che prezzo. In OLANDA hanno chiuso solo bar pub e ristoranti, e a fatica le scuole.  In un primo momento solo le superiori ed universita'. I negozi sono ancira tutti aperti e le vie affollate. Irresponsabile il governo.  Poi manda messaggino a tutti dicendo di distanziarsi il Premier. Aria fritta se non chiudi e non metti limiti.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci alla discussione con Lara3, sei sicura di non aver frainteso?
> 
> Lo dico perché, se non ricordo male, lei vive all'estero. E quando passi da una lingua all'altra spesso ci si incasina con la sistassi. Almeno è quello che succede a me. Sicuramente la discussione poi è degenerata, ma non ho ancora trovato il post dove ti augura la malattia.


Be magari improvvisamente non sa più l’Italiano che ha saputo fino al giorno prima 
Guarda l’augurio non era di ammalarmi , sono già positiva era contrariata dall’assenza dei sintomi e siprartuttto ha messo in dubbio tutto quello che ho visto è quello che mi hanno detto i medici. Ah però magari con un po’ di fortuna non  mi immunizzo così la prossima volta potrebbe andarmi un po’ peggio 
Chiudendo con il fatto che sono ignorante e ho bisogno dei disegnini


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2020)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa, ma Non subito,  lo ha detto dopo, ed i ogni caso qualcuno mette in dubbio che bisognera'  nel tempo ripartire????
> Per me ha detto un'ovvieta' perche' sta calando nei consensi e non sa piu'  come fare per recuperare.
> Mandi lui i suoi figli e moglie in un open space dove c'e' un solo bagno per 20 impiegati  ed entrano ed escono autisti da mezzo mondo. E dove fino a 20gg fa neppure gli operai avevano guanti e maschere.
> Io mia figlia la tengo a casa , e mi frega zero  e  meno  di zero se non le confermeranno il posto.
> ...


Proprio  casualmente (evito accuratamente talk che trovo sempre abbastanza inutili) sono capitata nel question time mentre parlava  e ho sentito solo quella frase e ha detto “non subito “.
Certo che ha detto una ovvietà.
Però astuta, perché, se non viene detto, c’è chi è disperato e pensa che sta consumando faticosi risparmi.
Trovo insopportabile la manipolazione delle dichiarazioni. Politicamente Renzi mi fa abbastanza schifo. Ho solo precisato che la dichiarazione non era quella riferita. Mi sono trovata troppo volte a imbufalirmi per dichiarazioni che poi erano diverse da come erano state riportate.
I provvedimenti che sono stati presi da noi non è detto che siano i migliori possibili.
Si vedrà nel tempo.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Marzo 2020)

@Lanyanjing cosa pensi di questo?








						Crescono i dubbi sul numero di morti a Wuhan: si stima siano stati fino a 42mila
					

Un giornale cinese stima che il numero dei decessi nella città epicentro dell’epidemia sia stato almeno dieci volte più alto della stima ufficiale




					www.corriere.it


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Proprio  casualmente (evito accuratamente talk che trovo sempre abbastanza inutili) sono capitata nel question time mentre parlava  e ho sentito solo quella frase e ha detto “non subito “.
> Certo che ha detto una ovvietà.
> Però astuta, perché, se non viene detto, c’è chi è disperato e pensa che sta consumando faticosi risparmi.
> Trovo insopportabile la manipolazione delle dichiarazioni. Politicamente Renzi mi fa abbastanza schifo. Ho solo precisato che la dichiarazione non era quella riferita. Mi sono trovata troppo volte a imbufalirmi per dichiarazioni che poi erano diverse da come erano state riportate.
> ...


Sono pochi i soldi!
Dipendiamo dalla BCE e dall'accordo con gli altri paesi dell'Unione.
Gli USA con la Fed hanno stanziato duemila miliardi.
Noi ancora non abbiamo capito quanto, oltre ai 400 milioni per "mangiare",alle CIG, agli aiuti alle p.iva con 600 eu,ai fondi per le aziende, vedremo complessivamente arrivare dal quantitative easing , ed in quali termini (valore degli interessi sul prestito).
Mettiamo per ipotesi per come sappiamo dai media, che siano 50miliardi al mese ,per sei mesi ; fanno 300.
Anche solo facendo i conti della serva, dividendo il monte stanziato per le "teste" di tutti, viene fuori ,ammesso che noi si riesca a prendere 300mldi, che ci sono 5mila "a testa" .In usa circa 6mila, che più o meno sono la stessa cosa.
La differenza è che noi dovremo restituire tutto con interessi (da vedere quali!) mentre uno stato sovrano che dispone della banca pubblica può decidere di fare ciò in deficit eventualmente svalutando la propria moneta.
E sappiamo che anche gli USA hanno un bel d.p. .  Anche vero che hanno risorse materiali come petrolio, miniere ecc di cui noi non disponiamo.Ma è anche vero che nei decenni noi abbiamo perso il ruolo di trasformatori di materie prime e di realtà manifatturiera, che ci vedevano tra i primi in Europa.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Politicamente Renzi mi fa abbastanza schifo.


Guarda che Renzi ha fatto cose importanti per l'Italia, ad esempio ha cancellato equitalia

Ehm.. .. Ha cancellato il nome, ora si chiama agenzia delle entrate - riscossione

Al prossimo giro se mi assume come consulente e si vince le elezioni, gli propongo con lo stesso sistema di cancellare il debito pubblico.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sono pochi i soldi!
> Dipendiamo dalla BCE e dall'accordo con gli altri paesi dell'Unione.
> Gli USA con la Fed hanno stanziato duemila miliardi.
> Noi ancora non abbiamo capito quanto, oltre ai 400 milioni per "mangiare",alle CIG, agli aiuti alle p.iva con 600 eu,ai fondi per le aziende, vedremo complessivamente arrivare dal quantitative easing , ed in quali termini (valore degli interessi sul prestito).
> ...


Appunto.
Comunque non discutevo di questo.


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Comunque non discutevo di questo.


Alla fine...a parte i morti e gli ammalati, l'informazione confusa e ruffiana, o catastrofista, la sciacallaggine di questo e di quello, è di "questo" che si parla. E quelli che vogliono sentire parlare di soldi "garantiti" non sono solo quelli che attendono il primo del mese il bonifico pensionistico, magari con la con la conferma che duri anche oltre il mese di maggio...


----------



## bluestar02 (30 Marzo 2020)

Questa è una tragedia immane che si percepirà solo alla fine, quando l'economia presenterà il conto. Quello dei morti è un conto incommensurabile. L'unica cosa positiva è  che io e V.H. abbiamo capito di stare benissimo insieme. 
Lo so è pochissimo, ma almeno è una luce nel buio


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2020)

L'annuncio integrale del Presidente Kenyatta - Coprifuoco, tasse e altre ordinanze per i keniani
					

Ecco la traduzione di malindikenya.net dell'intervento integrale di ieri del Presidente Uhuru Kenyatta a media riuniti in Kenya.  1.            La pandemia di Coronavirus (COVID-19) è una crisi sanitaria globale senza precedenti che si è finora manifestata in oltre 184 Paesi e Territori.  A...




					www.malindikenya.net
				




Come viene presentata la situazione in Kenya e le prime misure


----------



## Skorpio (30 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> https://m.larena.it/territori/città/scrive-sull-autocertificazione-appuntamento-con-l-amante-denunciato-1.8005558
> 
> L’onestà non premia


Io resto stupito di come uno che scrive quella motivazione nella autocertificazione possa avere una amante 

E resto ancor più stupito di come una possa farsi come amante uno che compila con quella motivazione una autocertificazione 

Non ci arrivo proprio, limite mio


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io resto stupito di come uno che scrive quella motivazione nella autocertificazione possa avere una amante
> 
> E resto ancor più stupito di come una possa farsi come amante uno che compila con quella motivazione una autocertificazione
> 
> Non ci arrivo proprio, limite mio


Magari l’amante ha capito che coglione è e lo ha mollato ahah


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Questa è una tragedia immane che si percepirà solo alla fine, quando l'economia presenterà il conto. Quello dei morti è un conto incommensurabile. L'unica cosa positiva è  che io e V.H. abbiamo capito di stare benissimo insieme.
> Lo so è pochissimo, ma almeno è una luce nel buio


Perché non dovete pensare all'affitto ed alle bollette 
Comunque la convivenza forzata è un ottimo test!


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> L'annuncio integrale del Presidente Kenyatta - Coprifuoco, tasse e altre ordinanze per i keniani
> 
> 
> Ecco la traduzione di malindikenya.net dell'intervento integrale di ieri del Presidente Uhuru Kenyatta a media riuniti in Kenya.  1.            La pandemia di Coronavirus (COVID-19) è una crisi sanitaria globale senza precedenti che si è finora manifestata in oltre 184 Paesi e Territori.  A...
> ...


Molto chiaro e diretto.
Noi abbiamo a che fare con una burocrazia immane.


----------



## oriente70 (30 Marzo 2020)

Ora gira questo
Dalla Cina con furore


----------



## ologramma (30 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sono pochi i soldi!
> Dipendiamo dalla BCE e dall'accordo con gli altri paesi dell'Unione.
> Gli USA con la Fed hanno stanziato duemila miliardi.
> Noi ancora non abbiamo capito quanto, oltre ai 400 milioni per "mangiare",alle CIG, agli aiuti alle p.iva con 600 eu,ai fondi per le aziende, vedremo complessivamente arrivare dal quantitative easing , ed in quali termini (valore degli interessi sul prestito).
> ...


a proposito di questi duemila miliardi mi spiegate come farà a distribbuirli quando anche li c'è un lavoro sommerso da paura.
Noi abbiamo la casa integrazione e queste misure per dare un po di denaro alle partite iva  e ai lavoranti in nero e qualche aiuto alle famiglie povere non è molto ma poco è sempre meglio che niente.
Penso che se la palla passa ai sindaci mi spiegate come fa a conoscere la gente indigente? la maggior parte di esse non conosce nessuno se non le lobby che li hanno votati ecco perchè sono critici  faranno una brutta figura , stringono mani solo quando devono essere votati ma dopo non gli è fregato mai niente.
Speriamo bene, stiamo negoziando in europa le spese a cazzo le può fare solo Meloni e Salvini   a parole


----------



## ologramma (30 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Perché non dovete pensare all'affitto ed alle bollette
> Comunque la convivenza forzata è un ottimo test!


mi chiedo anche io chi deve percepire l'affitto da persone che hanno perso o sospeso il lavoro, che facciamo l'abbuono o ce lo scala lo stato come tasse, tanto una parte se lo prendono, non ne hanno parlato per niente


----------



## ologramma (30 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda che Renzi ha fatto cose importanti per l'Italia, ad esempio ha cancellato equitalia
> 
> Ehm.. .. Ha cancellato il nome, ora si chiama agenzia delle entrate - riscossione
> 
> Al prossimo giro se mi assume come consulente e si vince le elezioni, gli propongo con lo stesso sistema di cancellare il debito pubblico.


Vista l'esperienza di equitalia, penso che gli troverebbe un altro nome così si può pavoneggiare di aver risolto i problemi dell'Italia ma non dove andare a quel paese? 
Tutti lo dicono ma nessuno lo fa , intendo andare affanculo, pardon a quel paese forse non ci vanno perchè c'è la fila


----------



## Skorpio (30 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Magari l’amante ha capito che coglione è e lo ha mollato ahah


Magari si è vista arrivare I carabinieri invece dell'amante all'appuntamento


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2020)

Cioè ..... in Cina riescono a consegnare alle famiglie le urne con le ceneri dei familiari; qui da noi siamo riusciti ad evitare  le fosse comuni,per ora, ma non ho capito se sia possibile una simile possibilità: la personalizzazione nel riconoscere e consegnare ai familiari  qualcosa  di tangibile del defunto. Forse ,anzi sicuramente , le ceneri mischiate vengono prelevate dal mucchio e personalizzate.
Ma non ho capito se in Italia funziona altrettanto,oppure se le ceneri vengano disperse nel "rosaio comune".


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> a proposito di questi duemila miliardi mi spiegate come farà a distribbuirli quando anche li c'è un lavoro sommerso da paura.
> Noi abbiamo la casa integrazione e queste misure per dare un po di denaro alle partite iva  e ai lavoranti in nero e qualche aiuto alle famiglie povere non è molto ma poco è sempre meglio che niente.
> Penso che se la palla passa ai sindaci mi spiegate come fa a conoscere la gente indigente? la maggior parte di esse non conosce nessuno se non le lobby che li hanno votati ecco perchè sono critici  faranno una brutta figura , stringono mani solo quando devono essere votati ma dopo non gli è fregato mai niente.
> Speriamo bene, stiamo negoziando in europa le spese a cazzo le può fare solo Meloni e Salvini   a parole


I soldi andranno a chi ha votato il sindaco


----------



## bluestar02 (30 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Perché non dovete pensare all'affitto ed alle bollette
> Comunque la convivenza forzata è un ottimo test!


Vero. Cmq stiamo conoscendoci profondamente. È una esperienza totale e totalizzante estremamente positiva per il nostro rapporto. Purtroppo in un contesto globale che nessuno avrebbe mai voluto.


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2020)

Le priorità del nostro paese....

*Riprende oggi la linea produttiva degli F35 alla Leonardo di Cameri*


----------



## oriente70 (30 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Le priorità del nostro paese....
> 
> *Riprende oggi la linea produttiva degli F35 alla Leonardo di Cameri*


Almeno loro si sono fermati per un po .  Ci sono settori che non si sono mai fermati .


----------



## bluestar02 (30 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Le priorità del nostro paese....
> 
> *Riprende oggi la linea produttiva degli F35 alla Leonardo di Cameri*


Sono molto maneggevoli


----------



## bluestar02 (30 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Le priorità del nostro paese....
> 
> *Riprende oggi la linea produttiva degli F35 alla Leonardo di Cameri*


È vero specialmente la variante imbarcata C


----------



## alberto15 (30 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> È vero specialmente la variante imbarcata C


Utilissimi gli aerei militari soprattutto a far guadagnare i fornitori e i mazzettari. E fare pam pam ai piloti e agli esaltati della guerra ben  descritti da Antoine nella canzone "La guerra". Attendo " si ma sono utili per l'economia bla bla bla...."


----------



## bluestar02 (30 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Utilissimi gli aerei militari soprattutto a far guadagnare i fornitori e i mazzettari. E fare pam pam ai piloti e agli esaltati della guerra ben


Ho la passione per gli aerei da combattimento sono ex ufficiale AM. La mia futura moglie è pilota militare. Capisco e rispetto le opinioni diverse ma è un gran caccia.


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Utilissimi gli aerei militari soprattutto a far guadagnare i fornitori e i mazzettari. E fare pam pam ai piloti e agli esaltati della guerra ben  descritti da Antoine nella canzone "La guerra". Attendo " si ma sono utili per l'economia bla bla bla...."


Grandissimo Herbert Pagani

*Poi nel dopoguerra sarò pluridecorato
e rispettato quasi come un re.
E' morto un bel mattino un soldato di valore,
invidia il suo destino e vai subito da un dottore...*


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2020)

La resa del "principe"...









						Gentiloni si arrende: "Poche speranze su Mes ed eurobond"
					

L'ex premier propone invece una convergenza su specifici obiettivi da finanziare in ambito europeo per far ripartire l'economia: "Ma sugli eurobond credo che non si troverà mai un accordo"




					m.ilgiornale.it


----------



## ipazia (30 Marzo 2020)




----------



## spleen (30 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Grandissimo Herbert Pagani
> 
> *Poi nel dopoguerra sarò pluridecorato
> e rispettato quasi come un re.
> ...


C'è anche la versione inversa però:

-Qui giace John Rambo, medaglia al valore del congresso, sopravissuto ad innumerevoli missioni dietro le linee nemiche.
Ucciso per vagabondaggio in un paese di stronzi....-


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2020)

_robe da matti! _





__





						Coronavirus, multato perché al supermercato compra solo bottiglie di vino: "Non sono beni necessari"
					

E' successo a Vigliano, nel Biellese: non è bastato, per evitare il verbale, il pacco di pasta che l'uomo aveva messo nel cestino



					torino.repubblica.it


----------



## ipazia (30 Marzo 2020)




----------



## stany (31 Marzo 2020)




----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2020)

Report 2020 - Il paziente zero - 30/03/2020 - Video - RaiPlay
					

Puntata di Report interamente dedicata alla pandemia di Covid-19. Andiamo dove tutto è cominciato e dove il peggio sembra finalmente passato, a Wuhan, per mostrare con immagini esclusive cosa è realmente successo nei compound blindati durante l'emergenza. Dopo Sars e Influenza aviaria, l'Oms ha...




					www.raiplay.it


----------



## Lanyanjing (31 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> @Lanyanjing cosa pensi di questo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao, difficile in questo caso capire i numeri della Cina, tutto può essere anche perchè calcolando il tasso di mortalità in Italia, quel numero avrebbe senso.


----------



## stany (31 Marzo 2020)




----------



## Lostris (31 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> View attachment 9186


Io mi sto allenando con i miei figli, devo dire che, oltre ad essere ancora incolumi, sto diventando pure bravina


----------



## stany (31 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io mi sto allenando con i miei figli, devo dire che, oltre ad essere ancora incolumi, sto diventando pure bravina


Un futuro in cui ci si potrà reinventare


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2020)

Press corner
					

Highlights, press releases and speeches




					ec.europa.eu
				




qualcuno ha visto una sola mascherina di queste, in Italia?


----------



## bluestar02 (31 Marzo 2020)

Scusate l'OT ma @Jacaranda non scrive più?


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Scusate l'OT ma @Jacaranda non scrive più?


Già, ma piú che altro sta bene?


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Press corner
> 
> 
> Highlights, press releases and speeches
> ...


Non le vedo.


----------



## Martes (31 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Già, ma piú che altro sta bene?


Mi sembra abbia smesso da ben prima della comparsa del virus, forse però ricordo male


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Mi sembra abbia smesso da ben prima della comparsa del virus, forse però ricordo male


Boh. Mi ricordo un mezzo scazzo con @danny


----------



## Martes (31 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Boh. Mi ricordo un mezzo scazzo con @danny


Anch'io


----------



## bluestar02 (31 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Già, ma piú che altro sta bene?


Si era sottinteso certo


----------



## ipazia (31 Marzo 2020)




----------



## bluestar02 (1 Aprile 2020)

Qualcuno ha abbandonato uno Yorkshire Terrier nel nostro giardino. È una femminuccia l'ha trovata V.H. questa mattina.
Al collo un biglietto stampato con scritto 'non possiamo più tenerla"
Sono andato a prendere del cibo specifico l'abbiamo coccolata. Adesso la porto alla clinica veterinaria di Malpensa per un check up completo. 
Tranquilla ti teniamo noi.
Sono consapevole della legge sulle adozioni per cani in Italia dovrei darla ad un canile in attesa di adozione non lo farò mai. Senza dire una parola soltanto guardandoci abbiamo già deciso che sarà parte della nostra famiglia. Quando ho detto alla mia futura moglie che sarà un problema portarla negli Stati Uniti perché oggettivamente non abbiamo il libretto sanitario ed il microchip Sempre che sia stato installato non ci contempla come proprietari lei mi ha semplicemente risposto che ci pensa suo padre.
Stiamo decidendo un nome lei è piccola e spaventata le abbiamo preparato la cuccia ho preso dei prodotti specifici per poterle fare il bagno.
Non so quali motivazioni ci siano dietro l'abbandono ma quello di cui sono sicuro e che lei ha trovato una casa per tutto il resto della sua vita.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> mi ha semplicemente risposto che ci pensa suo padre.


È un modo di risposta alla quale sarà bene tu ti abitui in fretta


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È un modo di risposta alla quale sarà bene tu ti abitui in fretta


 conoscendo un po' il soggetto potrebbe farci rientrare con un volo diplomatico


----------



## abebis (1 Aprile 2020)

@bluestar02  temo che tu non abbia capito appieno il suggerimento che ti ha dato @Skorpio 

Tu metterai pure a pecora la figlia, ma davanti al padre ti devi mettere a pecora tu.

La bella gnocca coi soldi viene con attaccato un cartellino col prezzo ed è un prezzo molto alto. 

Un prezzo che io non sarei in grado di pagare.

Auguri, ne hai bisogno.


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Aprile 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> @bluestar02  temo che tu non abbia capito appieno il suggerimento che ti ha dato @Skorpio
> 
> Tu metterai pure a pecora la figlia, ma davanti al padre ti devi mettere a pecora tu.
> 
> ...


Non credo proprio


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Non credo proprio


Mentalità americana +
Padre pesante +
Ottica militare =
Hai ragione finché ti omologhi.
Poi fai te.


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mentalità americana +
> Padre pesante +
> Ottica militare =
> Hai ragione finché ti omologhi.
> Poi fai te.


Escludi il fatto che che io possa vederla esattamente come lui.


----------



## Vera (1 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Escludi il fatto che che io possa vederla esattamente come lui.


È contemplata una visione diversa dalla sua?


----------



## abebis (1 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> È contemplata una visione diversa dalla sua?


Forse, se si tratta tra scegliere, per la T-bone, tra la salsa barbecue o la salsa burger. 
Ma forse, eh?


----------



## ipazia (1 Aprile 2020)

https://www.lastampa.it/torino/2020...ettera-straziante-di-un-infermiera-1.38662683

...chiamale se vuoi...emozioni...


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> È contemplata una visione diversa dalla sua?


Si certo. Puoi tranquillamente esporla come ultimo desiderio davanti al plotone di esecuzione


----------



## stany (1 Aprile 2020)

Il governo ha deciso di aiutare ogni famiglia con €1000 al mese, per tutta la durata del covid 19. Controlla il link per vedere se rientri nei parametri.


			http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-0qQ-qzdCKAs/Vl41fkxD1CI/AAAAAAADE8Y/tjyj-H4f5zk/s1600/My+favorite+edit+I've+done+to+date+-+Imgur.gif


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Aprile 2020)

Per chi è in Lombardia scaricare app
allertaLOM
 Per tracciare i contagi


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Per chi è in Lombardia scaricare app
> allertaLOM
> Per tracciare i contagi


Pazzesco che le autorità favoriscano i comportamenti ossessivi


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Aprile 2020)

Allora non ha il microchip. È un cane di razza ma preso chissà dove. L'abbiamo chiamata Trilly come la fatina di Peter Pan. Sta bene un po denutrita. Lavata e pettinata è una piccola lady. Spaesata ma coccolosissima. Mentre scrivo l'ho in braccio. Palla di pelo pelosa la adoriamo. Anche mio suocero la adora.
Abbiamo preso una carrettata di giochi cibo e supercuccia.


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pazzesco che le autorità favoriscano i comportamenti ossessivi


In Corea il tracciamento dei contagiati tramite app ha funzionato benissimo


----------



## ipazia (1 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pazzesco che le autorità favoriscano i comportamenti ossessivi


è un governo compulsivo


----------



## Vera (1 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Si certo. Puoi tranquillamente esporla come ultimo desiderio davanti al plotone di esecuzione


Sei nella Merda


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Sei nella Merda


Allora. A parte le battute mio suocero è una persona con cui ho molta affinità. E mi  piace molto. È un Texano old style. I Texani sono chiusi, non per nulla the Lone Star State,  un po' sboroni ma leali. Molto. Sono una famiglia di antiche tradizioni militari e di antica ricchezza. 
La figlia invece di stare nella residenza agli Hamptons a vedere tramontare il sole, è andata a in missione in Iraq e Afghanistan. Non in ufficio. 2 menzioni d'onore.
Poi certo lui ha un valore diverso dei soldi.
È lui che mi ha detto scegli un auto x te è il benvenuto in famiglia un piccolo regalo.
Se gli dicessi voglio una Ferrari me la trovo davanti a casa in una settimana.
Penso davvero prenderò la 124 fiat spider.
Io mo trovo bene con tutta la famiglia.


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Allora. A parte le battute mio suocero è una persona con cui ho molta affinità. E mi  piace molto. È un Texano old style. I Texani sono chiusi, non per nulla the Lone Star State,  un po' sboroni ma leali. Molto. Sono una famiglia di antiche tradizioni militari e di antica ricchezza.
> La figlia invece di stare nella residenza agli Hamptons a vedere tramontare il sole, è andata a in missione in Iraq e Afghanistan. Non in ufficio. 2 menzioni d'onore.
> Poi certo lui ha un valore diverso dei soldi.
> È lui che mi ha detto scegli un auto x te è il benvenuto in famiglia un piccolo regalo.
> ...


----------



## Marjanna (1 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Allora non ha il microchip. È un cane di razza ma preso chissà dove. L'abbiamo chiamata Trilly come la fatina di Peter Pan. Sta bene un po denutrita. Lavata e pettinata è una piccola lady. Spaesata ma coccolosissima. Mentre scrivo l'ho in braccio. Palla di pelo pelosa la adoriamo. Anche mio suocero la adora.
> Abbiamo preso una carrettata di giochi cibo e supercuccia.


Mi sa che quel cane a finire nel vostro giardino ha fatto un affare


----------



## Marjanna (1 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Per chi è in Lombardia scaricare app
> allertaLOM
> Per tracciare i contagi


Ma come funziona? tipo puoi vedere quante persone contagiate ci sono nel tuo quartiere? o vedi proprio gli spostamenti... tipo se sei al supermercato e c'è un positivo che dovrebbe essere a casa in quarantena lo vedi?


----------



## ologramma (1 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pazzesco che le autorità favoriscano i comportamenti ossessivi


è la destra che comanda quindi che pretendi vedi l'amico Orban che cosa ha fatto fare al parlamento  , sai nei libri di storia  c'è una vicenda analoga mi sembra circa un secolo fa un personaggio  amico  della meloni esautorò il parlamento   e cosa ha portato?


----------



## Vera (1 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Allora. A parte le battute mio suocero è una persona con cui ho molta affinità. E mi  piace molto. È un Texano old style. I Texani sono chiusi, non per nulla the Lone Star State,  un po' sboroni ma leali. Molto. Sono una famiglia di antiche tradizioni militari e di antica ricchezza.
> La figlia invece di stare nella residenza agli Hamptons a vedere tramontare il sole, è andata a in missione in Iraq e Afghanistan. Non in ufficio. 2 menzioni d'onore.
> Poi certo lui ha un valore diverso dei soldi.
> È lui che mi ha detto scegli un auto x te è il benvenuto in famiglia un piccolo regalo.
> ...


Io ci starei strettissima ma ognuno è fatto a modo suo ed è giusto così. Sono felice per te.


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Io ci starei strettissima ma ognuno è fatto a modo suo ed è giusto così. Sono felice per te.


Sai Vera, sto bene come non stavo da decenni.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Escludi il fatto che che io possa vederla esattamente come lui.


Non lo escludo. Ma non può durare per sempre. la pnl ha il suo più grande limite nella vita reale.


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non lo escludo. Ma non può durare per sempre. la pnl ha il suo più grande limite nella vita reale.


Vero ma lui non è un dittatore monolitico. Abbiamo una forte base comune il resto si discute


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Vero ma lui non è un dittatore monolitico. Abbiamo una forte base comune il resto si discute


Ok. Fammi sapere che succede la prima volta che ti disallinei su una cosa importante. Non a lui, da lui non vedrai un cazzo. Dalla figlia


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ok. Fammi sapere che succede la prima volta che ti disallinei su una cosa importante. Non a lui, da lui non vedrai un cazzo. Dalla figlia


Ti informo se capita!


----------



## stany (1 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Allora. A parte le battute mio suocero è una persona con cui ho molta affinità. E mi  piace molto. È un Texano old style. I Texani sono chiusi, non per nulla the Lone Star State,  un po' sboroni ma leali. Molto. Sono una famiglia di antiche tradizioni militari e di antica ricchezza.
> La figlia invece di stare nella residenza agli Hamptons a vedere tramontare il sole, è andata a in missione in Iraq e Afghanistan. Non in ufficio. 2 menzioni d'onore.
> Poi certo lui ha un valore diverso dei soldi.
> È lui che mi ha detto scegli un auto x te è il benvenuto in famiglia un piccolo regalo.
> ...


Sì ma non la 124 su  pianale della Mazda.
Prova a vedere  se trovi quella degli anni 70/80.
Anche se quella nuova ti darebbe molti meno problemi.


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sì ma non la 124 su  pianale della Mazda.
> Prova a vedere  se trovi quella degli anni 70/80.
> Anche se quella nuova ti darebbe molti meno problemi.


Si infatti quella nuova.
Prenderò quella nera.
Con lo scorpione rosso.


----------



## stany (1 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Si infatti quella nuova.
> Prenderò quella nera.
> Con lo scorpione rosso.


170 CV non sono molti, ma per girare sulle strade americane bastano e avanzano.


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> 170 CV non sono molti, ma per girare sulle strade americane bastano e avanzano.
> View attachment 9195


Mi piace l'auto.
Se poi voglio correre ho ampia scelta, posso usare quella che voglio nel parco macchine di famiglia.
Alla peggio frego la DB11 della futura legittima


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma come funziona? tipo puoi vedere quante persone contagiate ci sono nel tuo quartiere? o vedi proprio gli spostamenti... tipo se sei al supermercato e c'è un positivo che dovrebbe essere a casa in quarantena lo vedi?


Non l’ho scaricata perché non ho di queste ossessioni.
Ho capito che evidenzia aumento o diminuzioni e zone.
È ancora in vigore la legge sulla privacy.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> è la destra che comanda quindi che pretendi vedi l'amico Orban che cosa ha fatto fare al parlamento  , sai nei libri di storia  c'è una vicenda analoga mi sembra circa un secolo fa un personaggio  amico  della meloni esautorò il parlamento   e cosa ha portato?


Anche noi abbiamo dichiarato lo stato di emergenza e in quei sei mesi non si tengono elezioni.
Orban è un fascista, mala cosa è meno grossa di come viene raccontata.


----------



## Marjanna (1 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non l’ho scaricata perché non ho di queste ossessioni.
> Ho capito che evidenzia aumento o diminuzioni e zone.
> È ancora in vigore la legge sulla privacy.


Che ossessioni? Io ho solo chiesto come funzionasse.
Se è come dici tu al limite uno va a curiosare l'andamento del proprio quartiere, contando che se è alto aumenta il rischio di un incontro col covid 19 quando si va a fare la spesa.... poi se uno esce per lavoro e si sposta aumento o meno deve andare in X zona e quindi cicci.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Che ossessioni? Io ho solo chiesto come funzionasse.
> Se è come dici tu al limite uno va a curiosare l'andamento del proprio quartiere, contando che se è alto aumenta il rischio di un incontro col covid 19 quando si va a fare la spesa.... poi se uno esce per lavoro e si sposta aumento o meno deve andare in X zona e quindi cicci.


Non dicevo te.
Dicevo che pensare di controllare e credere di avere il controllo in questo modo è ossessivo.
Non è che sapere che ci siano pochi casi accertati in una zona sia rassicurante. Significa solo che non sono stati accertati.


----------



## Marjanna (1 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dicevo te.
> Dicevo che pensare di controllare e credere di avere il controllo in questo modo è ossessivo.
> Non è che sapere che ci siano pochi casi accertati in una zona sia rassicurante. Significa solo che non sono stati accertati.


Forse più che rassicurare dovrebbe dare coscienza che esiste l'invisibile, ma dico così, non ho visto questa applicazione.


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Forse più che rassicurare dovrebbe dare coscienza che esiste l'invisibile, ma dico così, non ho visto questa applicazione.


Per capire che esiste basta contare le bare sui camion militari


----------



## Marjanna (1 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Per capire che esiste basta contare le bare sui camion militari


C'è chi non guarda i tg, gli mettono ansia.


----------



## ipazia (1 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma come funziona? tipo puoi vedere quante persone contagiate ci sono nel tuo quartiere? o vedi proprio gli spostamenti... tipo se sei al supermercato e c'è un positivo che dovrebbe essere a casa in quarantena lo vedi?



No, non ha lo scopo di tracciare i contagiati.
Ha la funzione di tracciare la mappa dei contagi, in itinere.

L'obiettivo è fornire a virologi ed epidemiologi, attraverso la partecipazione diretta dei cittadini con un questionario anonimo aggiornabile giorno per giorno, lo stato di salute di ogni cittadino.

E' una app della protezione civile.

Io la trovo simpatica, a partire dal fatto che implicitamente "svela"  il fatto che la privacy non esiste se non come costruzione burocratica e politica...oltre che marketing

Mi piace il tentativo di responsabilizzazione di ogni cittadino alla partecipazione. (c'era chi cantava "libertà è partecipazione"...una volta)
Mi piace dico.
Poi non ci credo.

La corresponsabilità sociale non è trendy


----------



## Marjanna (1 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> La corresponsabilità sociale non è trendy


eh....


----------



## ipazia (1 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> eh....


eh....


----------



## ipazia (1 Aprile 2020)

E comunque...dopo l'exploit di oggi dell'inps, pensavo



pornhub si è immediatamente attivato per fornire attività ricreative a tutti gli utenti.
Attività che se ben utilizzate, forniscono strumenti e spunti di dialogo anche in coppia.

E ragionavo con G., il settore del porno, formato e sensibilizzato da anni di hiv, è uno dei più preparati in questa situazione


----------



## Marjanna (1 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> eh....
> 
> View attachment 9198


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma come funziona? tipo puoi vedere quante persone contagiate ci sono nel tuo quartiere? o vedi proprio gli spostamenti... tipo se sei al supermercato e c'è un positivo che dovrebbe essere a casa in quarantena lo vedi?


dovrebbe dare situazione contagi e poi comunichi il tuo stato di saluto ogni tanto.
Per monitorare meglio la situazione.
Sempre in anonimo


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pazzesco che le autorità favoriscano i comportamenti ossessivi


ma no cercano di avere un quadro della salute dei cittadini


----------



## ipazia (1 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> View attachment 9200


Bellissima!!

Quegli asini trasportavano vettovaglie, pesi, attrezzature; i muli han portato le armi sulle montagne, diventavano cibo...erano utili insomma...


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Aprile 2020)

Appisolato sul divano sento una lingua sull'orecchio sx. Pensavo fosse V.H. che voleva fare sesso invece era la cagnolina che voleva l3 coccole


----------



## ipazia (1 Aprile 2020)

e comunque...

moda donna autunno-inverno


----------



## ipazia (1 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Appisolato sul divano sento una lingua sull'orecchio sx. Pensavo fosse V.H. che voleva fare sesso invece era la cagnolina che voleva l3 coccole


Lo fa anche un mio gatto...e poi arrivano gli altri due...e poi giocano a "re della collina"
(ovviamente noi umani siamo la collina da difendere dagli altri due)


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo fa anche un mio gatto...e poi arrivano gli altri due...e poi giocano a "re della collina"
> (ovviamente noi umani siamo la collina da difendere dagli altri due)


È adorabile. Si è abituata in un attimo. Vogliamo abituarla a fare i bisogni sul tappetino per cani. Le diamo solo il suo cibo no cibo x umani. Ha bisogno di affetto ma...dorme a cuccia non a letto


----------



## ipazia (2 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> È adorabile. Si è abituata in un attimo. Vogliamo abituarla a fare i bisogni sul tappetino per cani. Le diamo solo il suo cibo no cibo x umani. Ha bisogno di affetto ma...dorme a cuccia non a letto


Come mai sul tappetino?
Non avete il giardino?

Fate bene a dare il suo cibo.

Non so se vale anche per i cani, io son da gatti, per i gatti per quanto riguarda la scelta del tipo di cibo è meglio l'umido.
Ma i gatti hanno un loro particolare rapporto con l'acqua che a naso direi che per il cane è diverso.

Credo che @Darietto ne sappia, se non ho capito male ha cani e li alimenta barf.
Quindi, sempre non abbia capito male, di cibo ne sa.

Io dormo male senza gatti nel letto.  

Tieni però presente che ho il mio rapporto con loro, quando mi muovo per casa ne ho almeno uno che mi accompagna e intanto chiacchieriamo. Ci gioco a "ombre" o a prendersi.
Mi fanno compagnia sul tavolo mentre scrivo al pc o mentre faccio da mangiare. Aspettano che si finisca di mangiare per dare una leccatina al piatto. 
Mi accompagnano in bagno. Sia mai mi succeda qualcosa...e se chiudo la porta è un concerto. O se io sono fuori e loro dentro.
Insomma...viviamo insieme


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Forse più che rassicurare dovrebbe dare coscienza che esiste l'invisibile, ma dico così, non ho visto questa applicazione.


Perché invece senza?


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Vogliamo abituarla a fare i bisogni sul tappetino per cani.


Io non voglio dirti cosa fare o non fare, ma quella è una soluzione che di regola può valere, temporaneamente, per i cuccioli - a cui intanto, con pazienza, si insegna. Se trovate un ritmo assieme (scandito anche dalle uscite, per quanto possibile in questo periodo), gioverà a voi e a lei.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché invece senza?


Sai nella schiera di chi continua a credere che si tratti di comune influenza i pensieri si muovono, come normale sia trattandosi di essere umani, e tra i vari c'è chi si domanda cosa ce ne faremo di tutti sti "macchinari per respirare" finita l'emergenza, insomma uno spreco di soldi. Questo è solo un esempio.


----------



## Vera (2 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io non voglio dirti cosa fare o non fare, ma quella è una soluzione che di regola può valere, temporaneamente, per i cuccioli - a cui intanto, con pazienza, si insegna. Se trovate un ritmo assieme (scandito anche dalle uscite, per quanto possibile in questo periodo), gioverà a voi e a lei.


Esatto.
Trilly deve abituarsi anche al nuovo ambiente, quindi ci metterà magari un po' di più. 
Cercate di portarla fuori ogni 3-4 ore ed osservate dove preferisce fare i bisognini. Fatele i complimenti quando la fa così capirà che sta facendo la cosa giusta.
Gli incidenti in casa capiteranno di sicuro ma con grande pazienza ce la farete.
Io ne ho 3


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come mai sul tappetino?
> Non avete il giardino?
> 
> Fate bene a dare il suo cibo.
> ...


Ciao Ippazio Sì qui abbiamo il giardino e abbiamo giardino anche nella maggior parte delle case sparpagliate qua e là della mia futura legittima il punto è semplicemente che vogliamo abituarla se possibile a fare i suoi bisogni in casa perché così nelle fredde giornate d'inverno specialmente quando saremo nel Ranch in Montana a tutti i suoi bisogni in casa Poi per carità passeggiata e gogo la vorremmo per giocare in giardino con le palline molto coccolone e giocherellone lei Stiamo costruendo un rapporto Naturalmente perché si trova spaesata qualcuno l'ha mollata nel nostro giardino è molto giovane come cagnolina perché assieme o un anno e mezzo e ha tanto bisogno di affetto Quindi praticamente noi cercheremo di farla crescere nel migliore dei modi e di farla stare bene molto bene con noi al momento ha dormito nella sua cuccia non ha pianto per tutta la notte è andata a bere aveva i baffetti bagnati Questa mattina sono uscito questa mattina a farle fare due passi qui in giardino Dopodiché starà con noi al calduccio in casa non ho mai più voluto prendere un cane da quando avevo 7 anni perché il barboncino nero che mi avevano regalato è morto dopo pochi mesi per una malformazione congenita al cuore quindi non era nei nostri piani prendere un cane nostro però così ha voluto il destino e ce ne prenderemo cura nel migliore dei modi


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io non voglio dirti cosa fare o non fare, ma quella è una soluzione che di regola può valere, temporaneamente, per i cuccioli - a cui intanto, con pazienza, si insegna. Se trovate un ritmo assieme (scandito anche dalle uscite, per quanto possibile in questo periodo), gioverà a voi e a lei.


Ciao In effetti stiamo cercando di costruire un rapporto poco alla volta Poi Povera stella è stata paracadutata nel nostro giardino ieri siamo entrati in confidenza adesso è fermamente coccolone ha dormito bene tutta la notte da sola nella sua cuccia quindi siamo molto più che soddisfatti oggi continueremo a giocare le daremo i suoi spazi i suoi tempi usciremo magari in giardino a fare due passi insieme la faremo giocare con le palline Se ha voglia Insomma stiamo cercando di integrarla nella nostra famiglia perché quando tutto questo sarà finito verrà con noi per questo ci stiamo attrezzando per poterle far fare il passaporto internazionale e portarla senza problemi dove noi andremo


----------



## Martes (2 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> È adorabile. Si è abituata in un attimo. Vogliamo abituarla a fare i bisogni sul tappetino per cani. Le diamo solo il suo cibo no cibo x umani. Ha bisogno di affetto ma...dorme a cuccia non a letto


Odio dire che fare o non fare con gli animali a chi comunque a suo modo se ne prende cura, ma ho sempre avuto cani e gatti e da anni seguo la dieta barf (altra difficoltà in questo periodo) e abitando in campagna non ho mai preso in considerazione il tappetino, che vedo come davvero innaturale... comunque i cani sono veri talenti nel trovare un equilibrio meraviglioso con gli umani con cui convivono, quindi buona fortuna a tutti e tre e... spero per Trilly che faccia parte di quell'esigua minoranza canina che non teme il rumore degli spari


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> è la destra che comanda quindi che pretendi vedi l'amico Orban che cosa ha fatto fare al parlamento  , sai nei libri di storia  c'è una vicenda analoga mi sembra circa un secolo fa un personaggio  amico  della meloni esautorò il parlamento   e cosa ha portato?


Perché guardiamo a Orban quando neppure noi siamo messi tanto bene?
Pensiamo a noi.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non l’ho scaricata perché non ho di queste ossessioni.
> Ho capito che evidenzia aumento o diminuzioni e zone.
> *È ancora in vigore la legge sulla privacy.*


 La legge sì, la privacy meno


----------



## stany (2 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ciao In effetti stiamo cercando di costruire un rapporto poco alla volta Poi Povera stella è stata paracadutata nel nostro giardino ieri siamo entrati in confidenza adesso è fermamente coccolone ha dormito bene tutta la notte da sola nella sua cuccia quindi siamo molto più che soddisfatti oggi continueremo a giocare le daremo i suoi spazi i suoi tempi usciremo magari in giardino a fare due passi insieme la faremo giocare con le palline Se ha voglia Insomma stiamo cercando di integrarla nella nostra famiglia perché quando tutto questo sarà finito verrà con noi per questo ci stiamo attrezzando per poterle far fare il passaporto internazionale e portarla senza problemi dove noi andremo


La farete sterilizzare,se già non lo sia?


----------



## stany (2 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La legge sì, la privacy menoView attachment 9204


Da denuncia.... Per quello che dicono che ci sono stati gli hacker!


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E comunque...dopo l'exploit di oggi dell'inps, pensavo
> 
> View attachment 9199
> 
> ...


Pornhub è una società che deve fare utili.
L'INPS no. I profitti li fa Eustema, che gestisce il sito dal 2011 per 43 milioni di lire, a quanto sembra.




__





						CISL E OLIVETTI INSIEME NELLA EUSTEMA - la Repubblica.it
					

ROMA La Olivetti e la Cisl hanno costituito una nuova  società di servizi informatici. Si tratta dell' Eustema  spa con capitale sociale di 400 milioni controllato al 51 per  cento dalla Olivetti information services e al 49 per cento dalla  Finlavoro, la finanziaria della Confederazione. L' iniz...




					ricerca.repubblica.it


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma no cercano di avere un quadro della salute dei cittadini


Più che altro avere idea del fattore rischio, molto variabile nelle varie zone d'Italia.


----------



## ipazia (2 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ciao *Ippazio* Sì qui abbiamo il giardino e abbiamo giardino anche nella maggior parte delle case sparpagliate qua e là della mia futura legittima il punto è semplicemente che vogliamo abituarla se possibile a fare i suoi bisogni in casa perché così nelle fredde giornate d'inverno specialmente quando saremo nel Ranch in Montana a tutti i suoi bisogni in casa Poi per carità passeggiata e gogo la vorremmo per giocare in giardino con le palline molto coccolone e giocherellone lei Stiamo costruendo un rapporto Naturalmente perché si trova spaesata qualcuno l'ha mollata nel nostro giardino è molto giovane come cagnolina perché assieme o un anno e mezzo e ha tanto bisogno di affetto Quindi praticamente noi cercheremo di farla crescere nel migliore dei modi e di farla stare bene molto bene con noi al momento ha dormito nella sua cuccia non ha pianto per tutta la notte è andata a bere aveva i baffetti bagnati Questa mattina sono uscito questa mattina a farle fare due passi qui in giardino Dopodiché starà con noi al calduccio in casa non ho mai più voluto prendere un cane da quando avevo 7 anni perché il barboncino nero che mi avevano regalato è morto dopo pochi mesi per una malformazione congenita al cuore quindi non era nei nostri piani prendere un cane nostro però così ha voluto il destino e ce ne prenderemo cura nel migliore dei modi




E' semplicemente molto bello attraversare pezzi di vita con una bestia vicina. 

I miei mici sono tutti "capitati".
Randagi.

Negli anni (il micione è "capitato" 16 anni fa)mi sono studiata chi sono.
Ho conosciuto persone magnifiche che mi hanno insegnato come averne cura. 

E ho imparato come i miei mici hanno cura di me. 

Non riesco ad immaginare una vita senza bestie nella mia Casa.


----------



## stany (2 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Pornhub è una società che deve fare utili.
> L'INPS no. I profitti li fa Eustema, che gestisce il sito dal 2011 per 43 milioni di lire, a quanto sembra.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Da denuncia.... Per quello che dicono che ci sono stati gli hacker!


600.000 mascherine sbagliate inviate ai medici.
Sito Inps da presa per il culo che va in crash e svela i dati degli utenti.
Soldi che non arrivano.
Numero di morti superiore al resto del mondo.
Circolare che ha inscenato polemiche sull'uscita mamme/bimbi.
Ministro Azzolina che non sa ancora se ci sarà la maturità o meno per gli studenti.
Puntata di Report che ti fa salire la carogna.
Invito a vendere i titoli di stato spazzatura da parte dei tedeschi, notizia finita su tutti i giornali.
Fan/BOT su tutti i social che rispondono alle proteste con messaggi che profetizzano che con Salvini sarebbe stato un disastro.
Ah proposito, ma anche sta cazzo di opposizione dov'é?


----------



## stany (2 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Pornhub è una società che deve fare utili.
> L'INPS no. I profitti li fa Eustema, che gestisce il sito dal 2011 per 43 milioni di lire, a quanto sembra.
> 
> 
> ...


Cioè....come per tutto si deve passare per i patronati sindacali ; l'INPS oramai fa solo da passacarte.
Quell'articolo di trent'anni fa, indica quale sia la pervasività dei sindacati ; beninteso hanno svolto servizi di aiuto e filtraggio nella compilazione di domande e richieste varie , dall'assegno familiare alla pensione, ecc..
Ma hanno ridotto l'INPS ad un mero esecutore deresponsabilizzato e distante dal cittadino. Anche se devo dire che in generale il sito cui si accede col PIN funziona piuttosto bene. Titolo lo scivolone sulla privacy di ieri.


----------



## ipazia (2 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> *Pornhub è una società che deve fare utili.*
> L'INPS no. I profitti li fa Eustema, che gestisce il sito dal 2011 per 43 milioni di lire, a quanto sembra.
> 
> 
> ...


Vero. 

Mi fa ridere.
Sono i paradossi che passeggiano liberamente qui e là.

Lo dicevo che ho un senso dell'umorismo macabro 

...era ovvio che per come sono messi i siti istituzionali (ne ho parecchia esperienza ed è 'na roba tipo la repubblica delle banane) l'inps non avrebbe retto.
Non so niente di sviluppo, ma immagino che gli sviluppatori abbiano lavorato di corsa, con gente che gli chiedeva cose senza sapere cosa stava chiedendo, con mezzi e strumenti obsoleti e senza fondi.

Poi sono gli hacker...(mi piace anche il trend del nemico esterno)

C'è da dire che ieri han fatto un bel botto!!!

Ma mi piace, è uno svelamento.
Una roba tipo "benvenuti nella realtà!!" 

La privacy, in particolare


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2020)

E questa roba è da paura









						Auto, crollo dell’85,4% sul mercato italiano per colpa del Covid-19
					

Vendute 28.326 autovetture nel mese, con un terzo dei volumi perso dall’inizio dell’anno




					www.ilsole24ore.com
				




Il tutto mentre scopriamo che ci hanno preso per il culo pure per l'inquinamento, giunto pure a livelli molto alti nei giorni scorsi.


----------



## ipazia (2 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> 600.000 mascherine sbagliate inviate ai medici.
> Sito Inps da presa per il culo che va in crash e svela i dati degli utenti.
> Soldi che non arrivano.
> Numero di morti superiore al resto del mondo.
> ...


----------



## stany (2 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> 600.000 mascherine sbagliate inviate ai medici.
> Sito Inps da presa per il culo che va in crash e svela i dati degli utenti.
> Soldi che non arrivano.
> Numero di morti superiore al resto del mondo.
> ...


Salvini non dice un c**** adesso figuriamoci se fosse stato al governo... Del tutto evidente che chiunque ci possa essere in questa situazione troverebbe difficoltà. Ancora di più uno inviso all'Europa come Salvini.
Purtroppo questo è il risultato di 50  anni di italietta  e di assenza di grandi figure imprenditoriali  come Mattei, Olivetti, per fare un esempio; e l'assenza di veri statisti nella politica , e di indirizzo statale , che con la globalizzazione (che c'era già per certi versi anche  nell'ottocento) e figure latitanti non sono stati in grado di entrare con strategie statali all'interno di economie come quelle cinesi, indiane , o dell'ex Unione sovietica, se non con scompaginate cordate imprenditoriali autonome ,senza appoggi del nostro stato e conseguente parziale controllo... E questo per troppo tempo, prima che la delocalizzazione prendesse il sopravvento in questo paese , lasciandola appunto nelle mani dei singoli imprenditori.


----------



## ologramma (2 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Perché guardiamo a Orban quando neppure noi siamo messi tanto bene?
> Pensiamo a noi.


hai ragione ma noi siamo stati i primi a prendere provvedimenti  con modalità diverse dalla Cina che è una democrazia zoppa oserei dire dittatoriale  con disciplina fatta osservare dall 'esercito invece qui abbiamo detto  e scritto norme piano piano , vedi quelle iniziali come sono state osservate dai tuoi concittadine andati al mare , feste paesane , montagna a sciare, partite  disputate , sembravate ossessionati dal non chiudere niente  a poi prendere provvedimenti ma la cosa si era espansa , per finire la chiusura dei spostamenti con la calca per rientrare nei loro paese che hanno infettato .
La politica dovrebbe capire le assurdità  che dice da ambo le parti ma il cazzaro cavalca sempre tutte le difficoltà come anche la sua bene placida amica romana  e l'altro che sta relegato in isolamento nella grande tenuta della figlia in Francia.
Dai stiamo sempre dicendo le solite cose  ci siamo trovati impreparati e non sarebbero bastati  i primi 15 giorni come non basteranno due mesi ,poi sto ascoltando adesso i catastrofici in tv  a possiamo andare avanti così?
Dovrebbe parlare solo poche persone e quelli che ne sanno qualcosa ma mediaset , tv7 e rai  è un via vai di capiscioni


----------



## ologramma (2 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Salvini non dice un c**** adesso figuriamoci se fosse stato al governo... Del tutto evidente che chiunque ci possa essere in questa situazione troverebbe difficoltà. Ancora di più uno inviso all'Europa come Salvini.
> Purtroppo questo è il risultato di 50  anni di italietta  e di assenza di grandi figure imprenditoriali  come Mattei, Olivetti, per fare un esempio; e l'assenza di veri statisti nella politica , che con la globalizzazione (che c'era già per certi versi anche  nell'ottocento) non sono stati in grado di entrare con strategie statali all'interno di economie come quelle cinesi, indiane , o dell'ex Unione sovietica, se non con scompaginate cordate imprenditoriali autonome ,senza appoggi del nostro stato e conseguente parziale controllo... E questo per troppo tempo, prima che la delocalizzazione prendesse il sopravvento in questo paese , lasciandola appunto nelle mani dei singoli imprenditori.


ricordati che tutto è iniziato con il partitino del 10% cose già scritte , vedi che imprenditori sono nati solo per farsi i cazzi propri e dei loro assistiti .
siamo messi male come ha detto dany


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> La farete sterilizzare,se già non lo sia?


Allora il luminare che l'ha visitata in clinica privata a Malpensa ha detto che ha gia fatto il primo calore. Pertanto non consigliava la sterilizzazione in quanto questa procedura può prevenire i tumori dell'utero soltanto prima che la cagnolina abbia fatto il primo calore successivamente non influisce su questa probabilità quindi ha detto che in sostanza a meno che non subentri una piometra possiamo tenerla tranquillamente non sterilizzata cosa che pensiamo di fare visto che ci ha detto che la sterilizzazione può in casi minimi comportare anche una incontinenza


----------



## ologramma (2 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E questa roba è da paura
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma mi spieghi come pensi di comprare la macchina nuova ora con sto cassino, ma non solo da noi ma anche all'estero , ricacciare i soldi che se so pappati ora che hanno  , per risparmiare, la sede in Olanda .
Speriamo che rivedano in europa questa bruttura e stortura delle tasse , così Bruxelles e L'Olanda  come pure la verde Irlanda  se la prenderanno nel secchio .
Certo che andrebbero in altri paradisi fiscali  , primno quelli citati non si approfitterebbero   , un osservatore economista americano in tv  ha detto che bisognerebbe tassare per quello che vendono nel paese dove fanno affari così vedi se vanno via , ma lì si toccherebbero interessi enormi e chi lo farebbe?


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Più che altro avere idea del fattore rischio, molto variabile nelle varie zone d'Italia.


un paese vicino al mio, la metà degli infermieri di una rsa, sono risultati positivi senza sintomi e hanno contagiato 100 ospiti.
L'app purtroppo non aiuterà molto, se non avere un quadro di chi è spossato e non sospetta minimamente di poter essere positiva.
Non ho ancora provato il questionario


----------



## stany (2 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> ricordati che tutto è iniziato con il partitino del 10% cose già scritte , vedi che imprenditori sono nati solo per farsi i cazzi propri e dei loro assistiti .
> siamo messi male come ha detto dany


Quello è stato il colpo di grazia ; Craxi e non solo lui erano l'esempio del decadimento dello stato e dell'affermazione delle congreghe sul bene collettivo; anche se in quel periodo ,a causa del mercato degli appalti drogato ci fu uno sviluppo altrettanto drogato dell'economia , che poi avrebbe lasciato in eredità il d.p.
Non che con i Fanfani i Saragat i Leone vent'anni prima fosse molto meglio, però sicuramente non si raggiunsero delle vette corruttive come nell'epoca della Milano da bere...
Ma appunto, il decadimento cominciò già dopo il 1969 ,quando le parti sociali non ebbero la maturità  necessaria a gestire la nuova stagione dei diritti con rivendicazioni non sempre sostenute da comportamenti conseguenti e prestando il fianco a quella industria che già intravvedeva l'imminente ingresso dell'automazione robotica ,che avrebbe consentito una rivalsa del mondo imprenditoriale non condizionata da uno stato anacronistico, rimasto indietro di cinquant'anni nella mentalità e nelle infrastrutture. L'assenza appunto di personaggi illuminati nel mondo politico ed imprenditoriale poi, come dicevo , ha consentito nei venti anni successivi, di spolpare l'economia di stato nei suoi settori strategici in modo che alla.meta degli anni novanta ci facessimo trovare pronti alla deregolamentazione europea per il controllo delle attività publiche , in vista della armonizzazione del mercato unico ,sottoposto alle decisioni della commissione europea,che dopo quarant'anni dalla propria fondazione ,sarebbe diventata con l'avvento della moneta unica,lo strumento sovranazionale che oggi vediamo come arbitro unico, nemmeno imparziale ,cui chiedere intercessione, come farebbe una colonia inglese nell'ottocento,in un momento come questo .
E no, non va proprio bene!


----------



## ipazia (2 Aprile 2020)

interconnessioni...

https://www.lastampa.it/tuttogreen/...raccolta-differenziata-nelle-citta-1.38666507


----------



## stany (2 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> un osservatore economista americano in tv ha detto che bisognerebbe tassare per quello che vendono nel paese dove fanno affari


Come succede da sempre in Svezia....


----------



## ologramma (2 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Come succede da sempre in Svezia....





stany ha detto:


> Come succede da sempre in Svezia....


vista , la paracula però agisce dal di fuori non ha preso l'euro come la Norvegia anche essa vista


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2020)

Oggi c'era meno gente in giro.
Qui ormai è tutto chiuso, più di prima.
Io continuo a lavorare, noi stiamo andando bene.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2020)

Io credo che nella seconda metà di Aprile alcune parti d'Italia verranno riaperte. Non è gestibile una situazione in cui le persone sono costrette a stare a casa in assenza di reddito, e non vi sono soldi per garantire una quarantena lunga da parte dello stato.
Ciò ovviamente provocherà un aumento dei casi in una fase successiva, ma come abbiamo ormai capito tutti il virus, oltre a essere più contagioso e letale (il tosse di letalità da noi è 11,8%, basato tra l'altro su dati incompleti. Le tabelle dei morti di quest'anno confrontati con quelli dell'anno scorso nella zona di Bergamo evidenziano uno scenario peggiore di quello ufficiale per le morti) di quello che avevano detto i cinesi, terminerà la sua corsa solo quando  avrà contagiato una buona parte della popolazione, qualcuno parla del 70% necessaria affinché si formi l'immunità di gregge. A meno di botte di culo, si intende.
La necessità, come è facile comprendere, nel frattempo è quella di riuscire a curare il maggior numero di persone per non fare una strage intergenerazionale.
E' probabile quindi che vivremo nei prossimi mesi  fasi di apertura relativa alternate ad altri di  chiusura, il tutto comunque adottando uno stile di vita che tenga conto di tutte le precauzioni necessarie per ridurre i contagi.
Ovviamente le aperture saranno a macchia: la situazione lombarda non è certo quella del Molise.
Nel mio comune siamo ancora in una fase di crescita, altro che curva piatta.
Ci saranno attività che risentiranno di questa situazione: è impensabile che l'economia non abbia conseguenze, anche a lungo termine.
Qualcuno parla di patrimoniale per poter dar modo allo stato di rientrare dalle spese.
Non so se ciò accadrà, di sicuro sarà il colpo di grazia per alcuni.


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Odio dire che fare o non fare con gli animali a chi comunque a suo modo se ne prende cura, ma ho sempre avuto cani e gatti e da anni seguo la dieta barf (altra difficoltà in questo periodo) e abitando in campagna non ho mai preso in considerazione il tappetino, che vedo come davvero innaturale... comunque i cani sono veri talenti nel trovare un equilibrio meraviglioso con gli umani con cui convivono, quindi buona fortuna a tutti e tre e... spero per Trilly che faccia parte di quell'esigua minoranza canina che non teme il rumore degli spari


Sottoscrivo


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sai nella schiera di chi continua a credere che si tratti di comune influenza i pensieri si muovono, come normale sia trattandosi di essere umani, e tra i vari c'è chi si domanda cosa ce ne faremo di tutti sti "macchinari per respirare" finita l'emergenza, insomma uno spreco di soldi. Questo è solo un esempio.


No. Sono tra coloro che vedono persone ossessionate che spiano se il bambino dei vicini sta in cortile tre minuti.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La legge sì, la privacy menoView attachment 9204


Non sarà dato sensibile. La salute lo è.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sarà dato sensibile. La salute lo è.


E' dato sensibile. Alcuni nominativi ieri sono apparsi in chiaro per default del sito INPS.
Pensavo fosse un pesce d'aprile, invece no.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Sono tra coloro che vedono persone ossessionate che spiano se il bambino dei vicini sta in cortile tre minuti.


Hai un po' un'ossessione per gli ossessionati, cioè sei quella che guarda gli altri che guardano, un po' come quelli che osservano i vecchietti che guardano il cantiere.
Io noto invece che se prendo 5 lettere dalla parola ossessione ottengo sesso.
Forse sono ossessionato anch'io.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma come funziona? tipo puoi vedere quante persone contagiate ci sono nel tuo quartiere? o vedi proprio gli spostamenti... tipo se sei al supermercato e c'è un positivo che dovrebbe essere a casa in quarantena lo vedi?


L'ho scaricata, giusto per non parlarne a vanvera.
Ho scoperto che nel mio comune in questo momento non c'è rischio idrogeologico e che neppure verrà allagato dalla piena di un fiume.
Ho raccontato a qualcuno che da due settimane ho un raffreddore lieve e soffro di diarrea, ma non ho dolori muscolari.
Poi più niente.
A cosa doveva servire esattamente?
Cioè, siamo crudi: per quale scopo l'hanno spacciata?


----------



## Marjanna (2 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Sono tra coloro che vedono persone ossessionate che spiano se il bambino dei vicini sta in cortile tre minuti.


Bho... mi sembra un estremo chiaramente. Presumo dipenda da dove si vive, da cosa si vede dalla finestra di casa. Io vedo persone passare, non vedo il vuoto totale, ma è anche normale avendo palazzi nelle vicinanze con tutti chiusi dentro che guardando fuori si possa vedere qualcuno passare.
Comunque ho notato una differenza tra il prima e dopo le direttive. All'inizio quando era solo un invito quello di stare a casa, capitava di vedere un 5, 6 persone passeggiare insieme e senza mascherine, poi ci sono stati i giorni dei runner, ora mi sembra notevolmente diminuito il flusso di persone, però qui anche se c'è sole per ora è ancora freddino.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Hai un po' un'ossessione per gli ossessionati, cioè sei quella che guarda gli altri che guardano, un po' come quelli che osservano i vecchietti che guardano il cantiere.
> Io noto invece che se prendo 5 lettere dalla parola ossessione ottengo sesso.
> Forse sono ossessionato anch'io.


No. Leggo su fb.
Purtroppo i bambini qui non si sentono più.
Credo che siano persone che esprimono sentimenti già presenti prima.
Ho girato per vedere appartamenti. Gli agenti immobiliari vantavano le qualità. Tra queste vi era che i bambini non potevano giocare in cortile e quindi non si sentivano.
Poi è capitato anche a me di trovarmi in un ristorante e sognare di avere una frusta per rimettere a sedere un’orda di ragazzini urlanti. Ma forse sarebbe stato più efficace un mitra per i genitori. Ma è stato un caso unico.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bho... mi sembra un estremo chiaramente. Presumo dipenda da dove si vive, da cosa si vede dalla finestra di casa. Io vedo persone passare, non vedo il vuoto totale, ma è anche normale avendo palazzi nelle vicinanze con tutti chiusi dentro che guardando fuori si possa vedere qualcuno passare.
> Comunque ho notato una differenza tra il prima e dopo le direttive. All'inizio quando era solo un invito quello di stare a casa, capitava di vedere un 5, 6 persone passeggiare insieme e senza mascherine, poi ci sono stati i giorni dei runner, ora mi sembra notevolmente diminuito il flusso di persone, però qui anche se c'è sole per ora è ancora freddino.


Vedere è un conto. Scandalizzarsi sui social per una tizia con la carrozzina nel deserto e fotografarla e pubblicare la foto, chiedendo l’intervento delle forze dell’ordine è un’altra cosa. E cose del genere ne ho lette parecchie.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Leggo su fb.
> Purtroppo i bambini qui non si sentono più.
> Credo che siano persone che esprimono sentimenti già presenti prima.
> Ho girato per vedere appartamenti. Gli agenti immobiliari vantavano le qualità. Tra queste vi era che i bambini non potevano giocare in cortile e quindi non si sentivano.
> Poi è capitato anche a me di trovarmi in un ristorante e sognare di avere una frusta per rimettere a sedere un’orda di ragazzini urlanti. Ma forse sarebbe stato più efficace un mitra per i genitori. Ma è stato un caso unico.


Io ho visto solo due giorni fa una mamma con due bambini  da me nel parcheggio.
Più che altro l'ho sentita. La bimba aveva una cazzo di motoretta a batterie che faceva casino, mentre la mamma parlava ad alta voce al telefono.
Nel silenzio generale rompeva un po' le balle, anche perché è andata avanti parecchio,
Di solito i bambini però mi piacciono, altrimenti non avrei scelto questa casa.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho visto solo due giorni fa una mamma con due bambini  da me nel parcheggio.
> Più che altro l'ho sentita. La bimba aveva una cazzo di motoretta a batterie che faceva casino, mentre la mamma parlava ad alta voce al telefono.
> Nel silenzio generale rompeva un po' le balle.
> Di solito i bambini però mi piacciono, altrimenti non avrei scelto questa casa.


Magari!


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari!


Da me c'è ancora abbastanza gente in giro.
Per i bambini... ho anche quelli di quella sotto a me, col giardino.
Il piccolo gioca col pallone contro il muro.
Insomma, prendere il sole sul balcone ascoltando il canto degli uccelli non è sempre rilassante.
Se poi ci si mette l'altro vicino a farsi le canne... un odore.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> L'ho scaricata, giusto per non parlarne a vanvera.
> Ho scoperto che nel mio comune in questo momento non c'è rischio idrogeologico e che neppure verrà allagato dalla piena di un fiume.
> Ho raccontato a qualcuno che da due settimane ho un raffreddore lieve e soffro di diarrea, ma non ho dolori muscolari.
> Poi più niente.
> ...


E chi lo sa... non so se sia il periodo, ma penso tutti si faccia più caso nel sentire qualcuno che molla un colpo di tosse, e si guardi con maggiore attenzione al proprio stato di salute. Non so se sia normale, perchè prima non ci pensavi, che in questo periodo ci siano parecchie persone con un poco di tosse, un poco di leggerissimo raffreddore (la goccia al naso di tanto in tanto), quel giorno che senti un poco di mal di gola.. è normale, non lo è? Quante sono?


----------



## Marjanna (2 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedere è un conto. Scandalizzarsi sui social per una tizia con la carrozzina nel deserto e fotografarla e pubblicare la foto, chiedendo l’intervento delle forze dell’ordine è un’altra cosa. E cose del genere ne ho lette parecchie.


Si e lo chiedi nei social


----------



## Martes (2 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Da me c'è ancora abbastanza gente in giro.
> Per i bambini... ho anche quelli di quella sotto a me, col giardino.
> Il piccolo gioca col pallone contro il muro.
> Insomma, prendere il sole sul balcone ascoltando il canto degli uccelli non è sempre rilassante.
> Se poi ci si mette l'altro vicino a farsi le canne... un odore.


Danny ma "subisci" in silenzio o sei il classico vicino rompicoglioni?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si e lo chiedi nei social


Dipende dal gruppo.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Danny ma "subisci" in silenzio o sei il classico vicino rompicoglioni?


Io canto, quindi sono rumoroso a mia volta.
Credo ci sia un patto di tacito accordo.
Ho rotto solo le balle anni fa quando mi hanno fatto sotto il balcone una tettoia abusiva, francamente orrida.
Mai stato rompi. Lei ce l'ho pure su FB.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dal gruppo.


Brunetta oggi l'accesso al web di chiunque si vede.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Brunetta oggi l'accesso al web di chiunque si vede.


È quello che dicevo. Ma esistono anche se non li leggi.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È quello che dicevo. Ma esistono anche se non li leggi.


Un tempo certe voci erano più "chiuse". Te parli di chi dice di chiamare la polizia perchè ha visto dei bambini. Ma dall'altra parte ci sono persone che fomentano il ritorno alla vita normale in prima possibile, perchè non si può continuare così, che non è vita, ect. e magari lo fanno semplicemente perchè sono proprietari (non dipendenti) di un bar o di un'attività di ristorazione e si stanno cagando sotto, ma non parlano di se stessi, tentano di fare pressioni su altre persone perchè non vedono una via di uscita per se stessi.


----------



## Vera (2 Aprile 2020)

Io ieri sono andata a fare spesa e di bimbi in giro ne ho visti.
Di solito vedi mamme che entrano con le macchine quasi dentro il cortile della scuola, per non fare prendere freddo ai figli. Ci sono quelli che fra un po' li buttano fuori dal finestrino. 
Le senti sbraitare al bar maledicendo la maestra perché il giorno prima aveva fatto uscire i bambini in cortile con soli 15 gradi. "Can se le viene il raffreddore, la tosse, l'ebola, la scarlattina io la denuncio". 
Ora devono per forza portarli in giro.
Che poi magari sono le stesse che al massimo li portano al centro commerciale e che danno lo smartphone al bimbo, nel passeggino, con ancora l'ombra della placenta sulla faccia.
Capisco sia dura eh. Ho un'adolescente in casa. È come avere Lucifero e Pollyanna allo stesso tavolo.
Un altro po' di pazienza, dai.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Io ieri sono andata a fare spesa e di bimbi in giro ne ho visti.
> Di solito vedi mamme che entrano con le macchine quasi dentro il cortile della scuola, per non fare prendere freddo ai figli. Ci sono quelli che fra un po' li buttano fuori dal finestrino.
> Le senti sbraitare al bar maledicendo la maestra perché il giorno prima aveva fatto uscire i bambini in cortile con soli 15 gradi. "Can se le viene il raffreddore, la tosse, l'ebola, la scarlattina io la denuncio".
> Ora devono per forza portarli in giro.
> ...


 
La mia  si è talmente abituata che credo non uscirà mai più di casa.
Si sta fidanzando con un cubano.


----------



## Vera (2 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La mia  si è talmente abituata che credo non uscirà mai più di casa.
> Si sta fidanzando con un cubano.


Ahahah davvero?
La mia invece ha nostalgia del moroso.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ahahah davvero?
> La mia invece ha nostalgia del moroso.


Tutte le sere è in videochat fino alla 1,30, la sento sghignazzare come una matta.
Riesco a trovare un mio spazio di privacy praticamente dalle 2 in poi in questa casa.
Le prime volte pensavo che stesse piangendo, per la disperazione, visto il periodo e il fatto che è un mese e mezzo che non esce di casa.
Poi mi sono messo ad ascoltare meglio e .... no, niente, non piangeva affatto.
Non credo si siano mai visti di persona, non ancora.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Boh. Mi ricordo un mezzo scazzo con @danny


Sì, è scomparsa da allora.
Fatalmente le avevano rubato il cellulare un mese prima, così non ho neppure modo di contattarla.
Il numero che avevo risulta inattivo
Tra l'altro non so neppure il cognome.
Mi sembra che qui non si faccia viva da allora.
Mi dispiace.


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> View attachment 9205


Pornhub all’Inps: “Vorremmo offrirvi aiuto per potenziare il vostro sito grazie ai nostri server, contattateci”


----------



## ipazia (2 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Pornhub all’Inps: “Vorremmo offrirvi aiuto per potenziare il vostro sito grazie ai nostri server, contattateci”


....piuttosto che sfiorare, apertamente s'intende, il porno...la MORTE!!! 

Il porno è il male assoluto. 
Fine.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Pornhub all’Inps: “Vorremmo offrirvi aiuto per potenziare il vostro sito grazie ai nostri server, contattateci”


Chiedilo a De Benedetti.  La società che lo cura è in parte sua.


----------



## Vera (2 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Pornhub all’Inps: “Vorremmo offrirvi aiuto per potenziare il vostro sito grazie ai nostri server, contattateci”


L'Inps: "Col casssso!"


----------



## Nocciola (2 Aprile 2020)

Le persone si svelano prima o poi...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Aprile 2020)

Altra visita dei vigili. Sono davvero agli arresti domiciliari


----------



## perplesso (2 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Altra visita dei vigili. Sono davvero agli arresti domiciliari


fino al doppio tampone negativo, sei in effetti un pericolo pubblico


----------



## ipazia (2 Aprile 2020)




----------



## Nocciola (2 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> fino al doppio tampone negativo, sei in effetti un pericolo pubblico


Simpaticone


----------



## Skorpio (2 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, è scomparsa da allora.
> Fatalmente le avevano rubato il cellulare un mese prima, così non ho neppure modo di contattarla.
> Il numero che avevo risulta inattivo
> Tra l'altro non so neppure il cognome.
> ...


Beh.. Io ebbi come la sensazione che rimase molto delusa del fatto che dichiarasti che non ti suscitava nessuna attrazione fisica.

Credo sia stata una aspettativa delusa, ecco.
Non parlo che si aspettava tu ci provassi eh? E manco magari di aderire alla eventuale richiesta

Però di suscitarti grande attrazione mi sa di sì.
Forse è sparita per la delusione, per certi tipi di donne sono colpetti brutti


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ....piuttosto che sfiorare, apertamente s'intende, il porno...la MORTE!!!
> 
> Il porno è il male assoluto.
> Fine.


Direi che Pornhub è appropriato per l'Inps.
Moltissime pensioni hanno importi osceni.


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Aprile 2020)

@Martes non preoccuparti nessuno spara se c' è Trilly salvo necessità assoluta.


----------



## Martes (2 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> @Martes non preoccuparti nessuno spara se c' è Trilly salvo necessità assoluta.


Questo mi rincuora!


----------



## perplesso (2 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Simpaticone


lo so.  e buono anche


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so.  e buono anche


Posso continuare a frequentare il forum anche se sono mezzo negro?


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Aprile 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Questo mi rincuora!


Per come siamo noi lei è di famiglia. 
Nessuno per nessun motivo le torcerebbe un pelo.
E se qualcuno prova a farle del male applichiamo la Texas Law.


----------



## perplesso (2 Aprile 2020)

certo che sì, siamo tutti mezzi negri qui


----------



## ologramma (2 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo che sì, siamo tutti mezzi negri qui


io sono bianchetto di carnagione , al sole mi spalmo di crema per non scottarmi chissa se questo anno ci andrò al mare avevo prenotato in puglia  ma la vedo brutta


----------



## Martes (2 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Per come siamo noi lei è di famiglia.
> Nessuno per nessun motivo le torcerebbe un pelo.
> E se qualcuno prova a farle del male applichiamo la Texas Law.


Più che altro io mi preoccupo che si spaventi se da buoni texani vi allenate a sparare alle lattine di birra in giardino


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Aprile 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Più che altro io mi preoccupo che si spaventi se da buoni texani vi allenate a sparare alle lattine di birra in giardino


No lo facciamo al poligono oppure  in aree isolate del Ranch. Inoltre siamo astemi quindi al massimo lattine di Coke


----------



## Skorpio (2 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Altra visita dei vigili. Sono davvero agli arresti domiciliari


E mi sembra pure giusto che ti tengano sott'occhio, che con quegli aperitivi hai smerdato mezza Milan


----------



## Nocciola (2 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E mi sembra pure giusto che ti tengano sott'occhio, che con quegli aperitivi hai smerdato mezza Milan


infarti ho fatto l’elenco di tutti i locali dove sono stata, decine e decine
Ora hanno tappezzato tutto il paese con la mia foto 
Mi è sembrato che uno dicesse all’altro “ben gli sta “ ma non sono sicura eh


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Chiedilo a De Benedetti.  La società che lo cura è in parte sua.


Rettifico. Sembra che questa notizia diffusa ieri  non sia corretta.


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. Io ebbi come la sensazione che rimase molto delusa del fatto che dichiarasti che non ti suscitava nessuna attrazione fisica.
> 
> Credo sia stata una aspettativa delusa, ecco.
> Non parlo che si aspettava tu ci provassi eh? E manco magari di aderire alla eventuale richiesta
> ...


Jaca è e rimane una bella donna, intelligente e interessante. 
Ho sempre trovato la sua compagnia piacevole. 
Qualcosa non ha funzionato e mi dispiace. 
Io credo però che lei volesse lasciarsi alle spalle tutto, tradimento compreso e tutto quello che poteva ricordarlo e potenzialmente metterla in discussione. 
Lo ha fatto come si fa di solito.
Quella discussione le ha offerto l'occasione.
Se ti rubano un cellulare, il nuovo numero lo comunichi.
Se non lo fai, hai già preso le distanze.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Jaca è e rimane una bella donna, intelligente e interessante.
> Ho sempre trovato la sua compagnia piacevole.
> Qualcosa non ha funzionato e mi dispiace.
> *Io credo però che lei volesse lasciarsi alle spalle tutto, tradimento compreso e tutto quello che poteva ricordarlo e potenzialmente metterla in discussione.*
> ...


Questo è interessante.
I primi tempi dopo tradimento fanno male anche le scenette comiche alla Vanzina.
Poi si elabora e si arriva a riderne.
Se si scappa non si ha elaborato niente.
Ovviamente si può pure trovare noiosetto l’argomento.


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è interessante.
> I primi tempi dopo tradimento fanno male anche le scenette comiche alla Vanzina.
> Poi si elabora e si arriva a riderne.
> Se si scappa non si ha elaborato niente.
> Ovviamente si può pure trovare noiosetto l’argomento.


Credo che lei abbia elaborato a sufficienza per restare nella vita che desidera. 
A volte si comprende il valore di quello che si ha confrontandosi con l'esterno. A volte lo si fa avendo già la risposta in tasca.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Jaca è e rimane una bella donna, intelligente e interessante.
> Ho sempre trovato la sua compagnia piacevole.
> Qualcosa non ha funzionato e mi dispiace.
> Io credo però che lei volesse lasciarsi alle spalle tutto, tradimento compreso e tutto quello che poteva ricordarlo e potenzialmente metterla in discussione.
> ...


Non so Danny.. 
Se ti rubano il cellulare, blocchi scheda e credito, e in 24 ore ti riprendi numero e credito con una nuova scheda 

Se quella è la scheda con il tuo numero ufficiale, e non una scheda che usi parallelamente (diciamo così) 

A questa storia della scheda rubata non ci crederebbe nemmeno il mio gatto

Si fa cosi per discorrere eh?


----------



## bluestar02 (3 Aprile 2020)

Stanotte Trilly ha abbaiato furiosamente. Qualcuno si era fermato fuori dal cancello del giardino. Ho una coppia femminile ben assortita.  Una avvisa e l'altra spara.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so Danny..
> Se ti rubano il cellulare, blocchi scheda e credito, e in 24 ore ti riprendi numero e credito con una nuova scheda
> 
> Se quella è la scheda con il tuo numero ufficiale, e non una scheda che usi parallelamente (diciamo così)
> ...


Ovviamente
Esattamente come frequenti qualcuno e non gli comunichi il cognome?
Ma che cazzo di rapporto di fiducia c’è?


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Direi che Pornhub è appropriato per l'Inps.
> Moltissime pensioni hanno importi osceni.


...pornhub è volgave 
corpi nudi, sesso, amplessi, orgasmi, squirtate, sborrate...quello sminuire la sacralità del sesso, solo sesso niente sentimenti


----------



## bluestar02 (3 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...pornhub è volgave
> corpi nudi, sesso, amplessi, orgasmi, squirtate, sborrate...quello sminuire la sacralità del sesso, solo sesso niente sentimenti


L' INPS è pure peggio


----------



## Skorpio (3 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ovviamente
> Esattamente come frequenti qualcuno e non gli comunichi il cognome?
> Ma che cazzo di rapporto di fiducia c’è?


Ma sai.. Sul discorso dei nomi e cognomi (che peraltro non chiedo mai) se ne è già dibattuto in passato, io personalmente riconosco il diritto individuale di proteggersi

Così come avere un numero segreto da poter usare per certi contatti, tenendolo distinto dal proprio numero "ufficiale" (diciamo così) 

Però se mi fottono un cellulare, chi di noi non sa che basta andare nel negozio Tim o Vodafone e in pochi minuti abbiamo il nostro numero e una nuova scheda, con tutto il nostro credito disponibile (nel caso di ricaricabile) 

Magari può essere utile a chi non lo sapesse, ma è una operazione scolastica 









						Devi bloccare la Sim? Cosa fare con i vari operatori
					

Se perdi il telefonino o te lo rubano, la prima cosa da fare è bloccare la Sim card per evitare di vederti prosciugato il conto telefonico da terzi.




					www.altroconsumo.it


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo che sì, siamo tutti mezzi negri qui


Io dalla vita in giù.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. Io ebbi come la sensazione che rimase molto delusa del fatto che dichiarasti che non ti suscitava nessuna attrazione fisica.
> 
> Credo sia stata una aspettativa delusa, ecco.
> Non parlo che si aspettava tu ci provassi eh? E manco magari di aderire alla eventuale richiesta
> ...


 piacere piace a tutti. però non mi è mai sembrata particolarmente profumiera.


----------



## perplesso (3 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io dalla vita in giù.


dove conta, insomma


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> L' INPS è pure peggio


...ma non si fa vedere


----------



## bluestar02 (3 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...ma non si fa vedere


Oltre ai puffi non sono porno con impiegati INPS in rete?


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Oltre ai puffi non sono porno con impiegati INPS in rete?



sì...in incognito 
(si fa ma non si dice, apposto!)


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma sai.. Sul discorso dei nomi e cognomi (che peraltro non chiedo mai) se ne è già dibattuto in passato, io personalmente riconosco il diritto individuale di proteggersi
> 
> Così come avere un numero segreto da poter usare per certi contatti, tenendolo distinto dal proprio numero "ufficiale" (diciamo così)
> 
> ...


Concordo
Basta che però non fai finta di essermi amico
Puoi anche non dirmi il cognome ma ripeto non reputo amico qualcuno che non si fida di me 
Discorso in generale


----------



## Skorpio (3 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> piacere piace a tutti. però non mi è mai sembrata particolarmente profumiera.


Ma sarà sicuramente come pensi tu, si buttavano dentro più che altro sensazioni individuali  collegate alla sua scomparsa forumistica.. 

Anche per non rifinire a parlare dell'andamento della curva dei contagi in Molise, o della necessità di sciacquarsi le palle 3 volte al giorno con la varichina


----------



## Skorpio (3 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Concordo
> Basta che però non fai finta di essermi amico
> Puoi anche non dirmi il cognome ma ripeto non reputo amico qualcuno che non si fida di me
> Discorso in generale


Ma se c'è chi ha paura perfino della sua ombra, che se gliela indichi puntando il dito per terra, fa dei fugoni che nemmeno Bach.. 

Tu sei molto ancorata a questo discorso della amicizia e della fiducia, che secondo me non considera abbastanza certe caratteristiche individuali


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> piacere piace a tutti. però non mi è mai sembrata particolarmente profumiera.





Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma se c'è chi ha paura perfino della sua ombra, che se gliela indichi puntando il dito per terra, fa dei fugoni che nemmeno Bach..
> 
> Tu sei molto ancorata a questo discorso della amicizia e della fiducia, che secondo me non considera abbastanza certe caratteristiche individuali


O magari uso il termine amicizia non a vanvera


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2020)

https://www.huffingtonpost.it/entry...7ec5b6d302366dffc1?7zs&utm_hp_ref=it-homepage


----------



## disincantata (3 Aprile 2020)

Magari e' quello che speravano, visti i dati demografici attuali e soprattutto futuri. Deve solo essergli sfuggito di mano qualcosa. 
I  capitalisti vedono solo $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$,
Che non esistano ospedali adeguati, neppure per molto molto meno, non e' una novita'.
Capitato di  sentire storie  terribili da Kampala, Uganda,  dove recentemente EMERGENZY, ha costruito ed aperto un ospedale pediatrico,gratuito per tutti.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2020)

Sarebbe un'Apocalisse. L'unico fattore su cui potrebbero contare sarebbe forse la bassissima età media della popolazione.


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2020)

disincantata ha detto:


> Magari e' quello che speravano, visti i dati demografici attuali e soprattutto futuri. Deve solo essergli sfuggito di mano qualcosa.
> I  capitalisti vedono solo $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$,
> Che non esistano ospedali adeguati, neppure per molto molto meno, non e' una novita'.
> Capitato di  sentire storie  terribili da Kampala, Uganda,  dove recentemente EMERGENZY, ha costruito ed aperto un ospedale pediatrico,gratuito per tutti.


Credo che sia "scappato di mano" da un bel po'.

Quel che continuo a coltivare in me, è il non essere indifferente.
Ricordarmi che il mondo è ben più grande del mio piccolo orticello, del mio stare bene e del mio stare male.

Ed egoisticamente tenerlo a mente nutre la gratitudine.
E l'empatia.

Quel che accadrà, se dovesse accadere, è un risultato.


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sarebbe un'Apocalisse. L'unico fattore su cui potrebbero contare sarebbe forse la bassissima età media della popolazione.


Sì, sono d'accordo con te. 

E l'apocalisse non sarebbe solo a livello sanitario, ma anche contemporaneamente sociale. 
Mica sono fighette in Africa, se gli gira il cazzo non usano le parole.

E poi, pensa ai flussi migratori di gente non controllata, oltre che dagli altri punti di vista sanitari, anche da questo...


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E poi, pensa ai flussi migratori di gente non controllata, oltre che dagli altri punti di vista sanitari, anche da questo...


Per assurdo credo che potrebbero invece subire una qualche flessione. Dipendono da una certa organizzazione e dalla disponibilità di disperati da spennare. E le occasioni, per chi vive di raggiro, si moltiplicherebbero anche in loco. Considera poi che, per il momento, dal loro punto di vista gli untori siamo noi e la peste germina a casa nostra. Ma potrei sbagliarmi di grosso.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Aprile 2020)

Ma queste RSA di cui parlano spesso, di preciso che sarebbero? 
Gli ospizi?


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Per assurdo credo che potrebbero invece subire una qualche flessione. Dipendono da una certa organizzazione e dalla disponibilità di disperati da spennare. E le occasioni, per chi vive di raggiro, si moltiplicherebbero anche in loco. Considera poi che, per il momento, dal loro punto di vista gli untori siamo noi e la peste germina a casa nostra. Ma potrei sbagliarmi di grosso.


Nel qui e ora sono perfettamente d'accordo con te.

E' poi.
Quando qui, in una ipotesi positiva saremo in controllo (e dubito sarà tanto presto) e torneremo ad essere la terra promessa. 

Potrei sbagliarmi di grosso pure io. 

In fondo è il futuro. E il futuro è un gioco di indovinelli


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma queste RSA di cui parlano spesso, di preciso che sarebbero?
> Gli ospizi?


Si strutture di lunga degenza


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Nel qui e ora sono perfettamente d'accordo con te.
> 
> E' poi.
> Quando qui, in una ipotesi positiva saremo in controllo (e dubito sarà tanto presto) e torneremo ad essere la terra promessa.
> ...


E riapriremo ancora a tutti
Sicuro
Ammesso che abbiamo mai chiuso


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma queste RSA di cui parlano spesso, di preciso che sarebbero?
> Gli ospizi?


Sono strutture per persone non autosufficienti (non dico anziani perchè il pubblico è più variegato, pensa ai malati di alzehimer che sono di solito relativamente giovani ma non gestibili in casa ad un certo livello della malattia, piuttosto che parkinson).

Possono essere usate (mettendosi in lista) sia per periodi brevi a seguito di episodi acuti in attesa che la famiglia trovi altra sistemazione o si organizzi  sia per lungo degenze e tempo indeterminato.

Avevano la funzione di sostegno alle famiglie in caso di pazienti che in casa non sono gestibili.


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E riapriremo ancora a tutti
> Sicuro
> Ammesso che abbiamo mai chiuso


Ero serena quando qualche giorno fa ti scrivevo che non penso sia produttivo *per me* confrontarmi con te su questi argomenti.

Non scherzavo. 

Come ti avevo scritto, ho piacere a continuare a chiacchierare, ma di altro.
C'è il 3d "fuckometro" di là, credo che ci divertiremmo


----------



## Skorpio (3 Aprile 2020)

Ecco, ora ho capito, grazie!


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco, ora ho capito, grazie!











						Coronavirus: i contagiati nelle Rsa, Montini sbarra le porte
					

«Accoglierli significa mettere a rischio tutti gli altri ospiti». Sindacati sulla stessa linea




					www.laprovinciacr.it
				




...è fronte in riscaldamento da una settimana almeno...


----------



## Skorpio (3 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...è fronte in riscaldamento da una settimana almeno...


E infatti, mi pare sia uno dei posti più pericolosi  ad oggi


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> https://www.huffingtonpost.it/entry...7ec5b6d302366dffc1?7zs&utm_hp_ref=it-homepage


E quindi?


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E infatti, mi pare sia uno dei posti più pericolosi  ad oggi


Più che pericoloso, ad alto rischio di focolaio.
Gli ospiti sono dentro, ma gli operatori fanno dentro e fuori.

Anche prendendo per buono il punto di vista per cui sono vecchi inutili (anche se in realtà essendo per buona parte strutture privatizzate di soldi ne girano, non per gli operatori of course) e quindi sacrificabili che tanto sono a fine vita e pure disabili e non autosufficienti, o li si chiude dentro da soli a morire (come han fatto a Madrid ad inizio epidemia) o gli operatori da dentro portano fuori e viceversa.
E pensa che allegra virulenza in un posto chiuso, a ricircolo d'aria con 10 ,20, 30 positivi. Praticamente un rave!!

L'alternativa, come stan facendo, è chiudersi dentro con gli ospiti 24/7.
(e poi si vedrà come ne escono gli operatori in termini di salute mentale...lì dentro non è esattamente una passeggiata di salute e relax.
Sicuro non si annoierebbero della quarantena )

Se non si chiudono, portan fuori, ossia in famiglia. Solo in famiglia nella migliore delle ipotesi.

Ogni tanto penso a che bellezza dev'essere, per gli operatori, per la maggior parte donne e madri di famiglia, tornare a casa e non abbracciare i figli e/o vivere quotidianamente l'angoscia del contagiare. Senza contare il resto che si vede nei servizi sanitari senza pensare al covid.

(i medici si stan muovendo su questo aspetto perchè nei reparti cominciano a vacillare da questo punto di vista. Si stanno attivando servizi di supporto psicologico.)

Se a questo si aggiunge quello di cui parla l'articolo e si fa la tara sulla situazione dei sistemi di ventilazione, dm e dpi...la situazione è, come dire, interessante.


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E quindi?


da me c'era un gioco...

La risposta era "ap".


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Aprile 2020)

Notizia demmerda, forse la peggiore per implicazioni dall'inizio de sta storia:  primo caso di recidiva didonna guarita e poi ammalata di nuovo.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...pornhub è volgave
> corpi nudi, sesso, amplessi, orgasmi, squirtate, sborrate...quello sminuire la sacralità del sesso, solo sesso niente sentimenti


I cattolici contribuiscono e hanno un peso: sia all'INPS che in Pornhub.


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> I cattolici contribuiscono e hanno un peso: sia all'INPS che in Pornhub.


....i cattolici sono tolleranti e adattabili...sanno stare dappertutto   

E poi, mal che vada, c'è la confessione!!


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ....i cattolici sono tolleranti e adattabili...sanno stare dappertutto
> 
> E poi, mal che vada, c'è la confessione!!


Uno dei miei giochi porni preferiti


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Uno dei miei giochi porni preferiti


La confessione la gradisco pure io...parecchio 

E' una bella scenografia


----------



## bluestar02 (3 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> La confessione la gradisco pure io...parecchio
> 
> E' una bella scenografia


La preferita di Torquemada


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> La preferita di Torquemada


uh...Torquemada non aveva certamente problemi di immaginazione


----------



## bluestar02 (3 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> uh...Torquemada non aveva certamente problemi di immaginazione


No no anzi...


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> No no anzi...


Eh già...

...forse aveva Eros e Thanatos un tantinello in opposizione...ma sò particolari...


----------



## Marjanna (3 Aprile 2020)

Ho sentito parlare di un video di una donna italiana che vive a Londra, positiva al covid 19, sintomatica. 
Guardate: https://www.fanpage.it/attualita/li...s-a-londra-lasciati-morire-in-casa-come-cani/

Nel video la donna all'inizio sembra stare molto male, parla piano, sembra fare quasi fatica, ma via via nello scorrere del video manifesta il suo dissenso verso le istituzioni da cui si sente abbandonata.
Solo per capire.  Questo virus va di up e down? Cioè ci sono dei momenti dove si parla tranquillamente e altri dove manca il respiro?


----------



## bluestar02 (3 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh già...
> 
> ...forse aveva Eros e Thanatos un tantinello in opposizione...ma sò particolari...


In fondo era un bravo ragazzo.


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho sentito parlare di un video di una donna italiana che vive a Londra, positiva al covid 19, sintomatica.
> Guardate: https://www.fanpage.it/attualita/li...s-a-londra-lasciati-morire-in-casa-come-cani/
> 
> Nel video la donna all'inizio sembra stare molto male, parla piano, sembra fare quasi fatica, ma via via nello scorrere del video manifesta il suo dissenso verso le istituzioni da cui si sente abbandonata.
> Solo per capire.  Questo virus va di up e down? Cioè ci sono dei momenti dove si parla tranquillamente e altri dove manca il respiro?


Io sono una diffidente. 
Non mi fido di fonti che non siano ufficiali e verificabili in modo incrociato. 
(e anche con quelle ho il mio grado di diffidenza).

E ho una allergia congenita, da orticaria, per chi usa i social in quel modo. Pregiudizi, lo ammetto. 

Se devo essere sincera la prima cosa che mi sono chiesta è quanto e come siano verificabili le sue affermazioni. 

Sono un po' san tommaso


----------



## spleen (3 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ....i cattolici sono tolleranti e adattabili...sanno stare dappertutto
> 
> E poi, mal che vada, c'è la confessione!!


Potrà sembrare persino strano, ma storicamente i cattolici sono più tolleranti, meno bigotti e meno oltranzisti dei protestanti. chiaro che parlo della gerarchia, non delle vecchiette che vanno a messa prima.
Storicamente i cattolici bruciavano gli eretici, erano quelli il loro principale obbiettivo. Nei paesi protestanti invece erano le streghe, individuate attraverso una isteria sociale di massa, tipica in certi momenti dei paesi del nord. Ne bruciarono decine di migliaia, qualcuno dice addirittura centinaia di migliaia.
La differenza stà nella sostanza. Il potere della chiesa cattolica è centralizzato, da sempre e perciò prima di procedere contro qualcuno si dovevano coinvolgere i superiori, gli inquisitori, che pur dipinti talvolta a tinte foschissime dalla storiografia recente, per lo più illuminista, in sostanza spesso erano degli eruditi senza alcun interesse a reprimere se non in presenza di eresia o di crimine.
Nella chiesa riformata erano invece le comunità ed il potere locale a prevalere, col risultato che attraverso le accuse di stregoneria, strumentali e lanciate anche in modo assurdo da persone instabili psichicamente venivano condotte delle vere e proprie epurazioni sociali, che ricordano nello svolgimento persino il periodo del terrore nella francia giacobina.
Sono differenze sottili, viste con gli occhiali di oggi, ma reali storicamente e sono state ignorate per lungo tempo, lungo tutto quel tempo che è servito alla cultura nord europea, anglossassone e giacobina per denigrare la cultura cattolica e latina, che non è stata peggio della loro, solo ha avuto meno fortuna storica.
Una volta mi sono confontato con una tedesca che viveva in Italia sui temi dell'arte della Controriforma, che io conosco pochissimo perchè non ho fatto studi specifici in proposito, ma che ho scoperto che all' estero è ancora meno studiata e conosciuta. Ricordo ancora il suo stupore alla mia affermazione che ad esempio Caravaggio ne è un esponente originale, pienamente inserito nel periodo.
Non apprezzo di solito gli stranieri che parlano dell' inquisizione affermando che fu un fenomeno tipicamente italiano e spagnolo, con quel loro stupido senso di superiorità. Loro non erano meglio di noi.


----------



## bluestar02 (3 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho sentito parlare di un video di una donna italiana che vive a Londra, positiva al covid 19, sintomatica.
> Guardate: https://www.fanpage.it/attualita/li...s-a-londra-lasciati-morire-in-casa-come-cani/
> 
> Nel video la donna all'inizio sembra stare molto male, parla piano, sembra fare quasi fatica, ma via via nello scorrere del video manifesta il suo dissenso verso le istituzioni da cui si sente abbandonata.
> Solo per capire.  Questo virus va di up e down? Cioè ci sono dei momenti dove si parla tranquillamente e altri dove manca il respiro?


Visto.
Non saprei, ma non pare fake.


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> In fondo era un bravo ragazzo.


siam tutti buoni e cattivi.
dubito del male assoluto. 
come del bene assoluto.


----------



## bluestar02 (3 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> siam tutti buoni e cattivi.
> dubito del male assoluto.
> come del bene assoluto.


Pure io


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Potrà sembrare persino strano, ma storicamente i cattolici sono più tolleranti, meno bigotti e meno oltranzisti dei protestanti. chiaro che parlo della gerarchia, non delle vecchiette che vanno a messa prima.
> Storicamente i cattolici bruciavano gli eretici, erano quelli il loro principale obbiettivo. Nei paesi protestanti invece erano le streghe, individuate attraverso una isteria sociale di massa, tipica in certi momenti dei paesi del nord. Ne bruciarono decine di migliaia, qualcuno dice addirittura centinaia di migliaia.
> La differenza stà nella sostanza. Il potere della chiesa cattolica è centralizzato, da sempre e perciò prima di procedere contro qualcuno si dovevano coinvolgere i superiori, gli inquisitori, che pur dipinti talvolta a tinte foschissime dalla storiografia recente, per lo più illuminista, in sostanza spesso erano degli eruditi senza alcun interesse a reprimere se non in presenza di eresia o di crimine.
> Nella chiesa riformata erano invece le comunità ed il potere locale a prevalere, col risultato che attraverso le accuse di stregoneria, strumentali e lanciate anche in modo assurdo da persone instabili psichicamente venivano condotte delle vere e proprie epurazioni sociali, che ricordano nello svolgimento persino il periodo del terrore nella francia giacobina.
> ...



Me ne parla spesso anche G. 

Ero seria sul fatto che i cattolici siano tolleranti e adattabili.
E' uno di quei fatti che sembrano una battuta ma non è una battuta.

Come non era una battuta neanche quella sulla confessione.

Credo sia proprio parte dell'adattabilità dei cattolici, del potere centralizzato che ha i suoi tempi per passare al fare, a render possibile la contemporaneità del giudizio monolitico sul porno e il fruire di porno (e se a questo ci si aggiunge la tipicità del movimento femminista in italia si caratterizza ancor di più) Per fare un esempio.

non so neanche se si possa parlare di bigottismo o ipocrisia.

Non saprei come definirlo.

una roba così insomma...


----------



## spleen (3 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Me ne parla spesso anche G.
> 
> Ero seria sul fatto che i cattolici siano tolleranti e adattabili.
> E' uno di quei fatti che sembrano una battuta ma non è una battuta.
> ...


----------



## Marjanna (3 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io sono una diffidente.
> Non mi fido di fonti che non siano ufficiali e verificabili in modo incrociato.
> (e anche con quelle ho il mio grado di diffidenza).
> 
> ...


A me, lasciando stare le affermazioni, ha colpito come riesce a modulare con la voce. Sarà che io quando sto male fisicamente proprio non parlo (se sto male vado in "riserva energetica" e per me parlare è spreco di energie, non è una cosa razionale ma è capitato spesso), magari fatico a capire, per questo vi ho chiesto pareri.


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


>


eh...   

sto invecchiando @spleen


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A me, lasciando stare le affermazioni, ha colpito come riesce a modulare con la voce. Sarà che io quando sto male fisicamente proprio non parlo (se sto male vado in "riserva energetica" e per me parlare è spreco di energie, non è una cosa razionale ma è capitato spesso), magari fatico a capire, per questo vi ho chiesto pareri.


guarda...io non lo so.

Ho una conoscente pugliese che sa fare delle modulazioni da paura!!
Quando poi le parte la traggedia, prima affanna come se le avessero dato un pugno in pieno stomaco e poi urla, così, in botto...io resto così a guardarla ogni volta 

Le ho anche chiesto se fosse un allenamento particolare, mi ha detto che le vien spontaneo!!
Non so come faccia.

Seriamente.
Quando ho avuto la bronchite asmatica se pronunciavo più dieci parole in fila all'altra andavo in affanno e cominciavo a tossire.
Mi si chiudevano i bronchi e mi sembrava che mi schiacciassero il petto.
Il primo attacco ricordo che mi ero svegliata di notte sognando che un nano mi si fosse seduto sulle tette e schiacciasse giù. Ero emersa dal sonno senza riuscire a respirare, coi bronchi inchiodati. Ricordo ancora la sensazione. Vivevo sola, ho aspettato la mattina per andare dal medico, studio ad un km da casa di allora. Ci avevo impiegato 3 ore ad arrivare. Ogni dieci passi, di numero, mi dovevo fermare per prendere fiato. Mi girava la testa, vedevo sfocato.
Il primo mese non riuscivo a fare un piano di scale, men che meno portarmi su la spesa.
Manco riuscivo a stare sdraiata. Perchè se mi sdraiavo si comprimeva tutto e non respiravo. Quindi ho fatto un mese a dormire seduta (e cosetto di ventolin sul comodino).
E siccome non ero ben ossigenata, non ero neanche particolarmente lucida. Era una sensazione di confusione costante. Di lontananza.

Probabilmente dipende dalla gravità di quello che hai addosso.

Non saprei valutare la tipa.
Di base, per me, se la fonte non è verificabile, la notizia non è affidabile.
Pronta ad esser smentita ma dai fatti. Non dalle opinioni.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> guarda...io non lo so.
> 
> Ho una conoscente pugliese che sa fare delle modulazioni da paura!!
> Quando poi le parte la traggedia, prima affanna come se le avessero dato un pugno in pieno stomaco e poi urla, così, in botto...io resto così a guardarla ogni volta
> ...


Grazie.


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Grazie.


Prego.

(per cosa?   )


----------



## bluestar02 (3 Aprile 2020)

Stavo baciando V.H. sul divano...ad un certo punto eravamo in 3. Trilly baciava tutti e due. 
Tutti questi programmi sul COVID angosciano sono martellanti.
Staremo cosi ancora minimo 1 mese.


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Stavo baciando V.H. sul divano...ad un certo punto eravamo in 3. Trilly baciava tutti e due.
> Tutti questi programmi sul COVID angosciano sono martellanti.
> Staremo cosi ancora minimo 1 mese.


Ma guardati una serie!!
Le regole per un delitto perfetto è simpatica. The good place anche.
Anche sense8. (come sottolineava @ermik in altro 3d scene di orge bellissime!!)

I miei mici tentano di infrattarsi in ogni angolo...finiamo in 5 sul divano tutti schiacciati con loro che fusano e si lamentano se anche soltanto osiamo spostarli


----------



## bluestar02 (3 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma guardati una serie!!
> Le regole per un delitto perfetto è simpatica. The good place anche.
> Anche sense8. (come sottolineava @ermik in altro 3d scene di orge bellissime!!)
> 
> I miei mici tentano di infrattarsi in ogni angolo...finiamo in 5 sul divano tutti schiacciati con loro che fusano e si lamentano se anche soltanto osiamo spostarli


Guardiamo Picard come serie


----------



## Marjanna (3 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego.
> 
> (per cosa?   )


Per quanto hai scritto, penso che tutti si cerchi in questo periodo di monitorarsi (anche se si esce solo per far spesa), di farsi delle idee nel turbinio di informazioni anche rispetto a quanto si dice che avverrà prossimamente, ossia riprendere le attività comuni seppure con restrizioni e convivere con il virus. Ho aperto il video non sapendo cosa aspettarmi, e vedere questa donna sofferente nel letto mi ha fatto un certo effetto, poi però vedere che riusciva a reggere un discorso di 5 minuti mettendoci una certa enfasi, anche nel tono della voce, mi ha lasciato perplessa.


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Guardiamo Picard come serie


ho googlato per vedere cosa fosse, e il primo risultato era "picard surgelati" (e ho fatto in tempo a chiedermi che serie ci potesse essere sui surgelati  )

...ci ho impiegato un attimo a passare al secondo risultato, star trek (che non ho mai guardato). 

Io serie il più possibile sceme. 
L'ultima "beaststars"...che secondo me è solo apparentemente scema. 
Ma la si può guardare come se fosse scema. 

Mi sa che non sono il massimo per consigliare serie


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Per quanto hai scritto, penso che tutti si cerchi in questo periodo di monitorarsi (anche se si esce solo per far spesa), di farsi delle idee nel turbinio di informazioni anche rispetto a quanto si dice che avverrà prossimamente, ossia riprendere le attività comuni seppure con restrizioni e convivere con il virus. Ho aperto il video non sapendo cosa aspettarmi, e vedere questa donna sofferente nel letto mi ha fatto un certo effetto, poi però vedere che riusciva a reggere un discorso di 5 minuti mettendoci una certa enfasi, anche nel tono della voce, mi ha lasciato perplessa.


Grazie, adesso ho capito. 

Io ho la fortuna di poter avere accesso ad alcune fonti "privilegiate", nel senso che sono testimoni di alcuni aspetti di quel che sta accadendo.
E ho la fortuna di aver lavorato in ambiti dove la formazione sul contenimento di epidemie in comunità ristrette era ancora un addestramento.
Quando ho iniziato a lavorare si era in pieno allarme hiv, quindi ho avuto l'opportunità di formarmi in un sistema che aveva la guardia alta e tesa per la sua utenza.
Allora dell'hiv non si sapeva niente o quasi, girava ancora il dubbio se potessero passarlo le zanzare per dire. Ma vedevamo i sieropositivi e i conclamati nella quotidianità.
Sono poi una curiosa. E mi piace studiare.

Allora ho accompagnato a morire malati di aids. Nel senso che ero lì ad ascoltare la loro visione della morte mentre accadeva.
Ho tenuto informate la famiglie. E cucito il canale di comunicazione con le istituzioni in situazioni in cui l'istituzione era vista quantomeno con sospetto.

Istintivamente quella donna non mi ha sollecitato nulla. 

Ma potrei benissimo sbagliarmi. Sono anche io abbastanza "parata" in questo periodo.


----------



## JON (4 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Guardiamo Picard come serie


Ieri si è conclusa. Banale, purtroppo.


----------



## ivanl (4 Aprile 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Ieri si è conclusa. Banale, purtroppo.


Per la verità era venerdì scorso


----------



## JON (4 Aprile 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> Per la verità era venerdì scorso


Onor del vero. L'ho guardata solo ieri.
Sempre tempo perso resta.


----------



## ivanl (4 Aprile 2020)

A me è piaciuta, ma io sono un fan. Perfetta comunque da farla ascoltare in inglese al figlio, grazie alla perfetta pronucia di Sir Stewart e per confrontare i diversi accenti (alcuni terribili)


----------



## bluestar02 (4 Aprile 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Ieri si è conclusa. Banale, purtroppo.


Vero ci aspettavamo molto di più.


----------



## bluestar02 (4 Aprile 2020)

Sono in giardino.
Sto preparando il BBQ.
Lei legge al sole e i capelli sembrano oro fuso.
Trilly rincorre le farfalle e abbaia serena.
Io dopo anni sono felice.
Felice dentro.
E il naufragar mi è dolce in questo mare.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...pornhub è volgave
> corpi nudi, sesso, amplessi, orgasmi, squirtate, sborrate...quello sminuire la sacralità del sesso, solo sesso niente sentimenti


A parte questo, dicono abbia anche dei difetti.
Hanno beccato una coppia, che in realtà erano 3, che trombavano in giro, in barba alle restrizioni, per fare i video per Pornhub. Adesso non ricordo il loro nick, ma so che hanno tutta una serie di video sul sito in tema quarantena.
Strano li abbiano sanzionati, perché comunque quelle loro uscite sarebbero per comprovate esigenze lavorative.


----------



## ipazia (4 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> A parte questo, dicono abbia anche dei difetti.
> Hanno beccato una coppia, che in realtà erano 3, che trombavano in giro, in barba alle restrizioni, per fare i video per Pornhub. Adesso non ricordo il loro nick, ma so che hanno tutta una serie di video sul sito in tema quarantena.
> Strano li abbiano sanzionati, perché comunque* quelle loro uscite sarebbero per comprovate esigenze lavorative.*




A Fano pare abbiano multato una infermiera positiva che se ne andava a giro mano nella mano col marito e i figli al seguito, dovevano essere in quarantena.

Questo per dire che in ogni ambiente ci sono i coglioni.
Ma che ci siano i coglioni non definisce l'ambiente.

Semmai definisce la diffusione del virus della coglionaggine.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Per assurdo credo che potrebbero invece subire una qualche flessione. Dipendono da una certa organizzazione e dalla disponibilità di disperati da spennare. E le occasioni, per chi vive di raggiro, si moltiplicherebbero anche in loco. Considera poi che, per il momento, dal loro punto di vista gli untori siamo noi e la peste germina a casa nostra. Ma potrei sbagliarmi di grosso.


Però parlare di un continente come fosse un'unica realtà non ha senso.
In Marocco hanno proibito anche la vendita dei giornali cartacei perché la carta è un veicolo di contagio, mentre in Kenya le cariche dirigenziali per decreto hanno visto ridotto del 30% lo stipendio.
Io temo che Calabria e Corsica siano ugualmente messe molto male, nel caso di un aumento dei contagi incontrollato, con l'aggravante di avere una popolazione molto più anziana.
Al Cairo vedi le strade deserte più che a Napoli, per dire.
L'idea di un'Africa uniformemente povera e incontrollata deve abbandonarci.
L'Egitto non è il Burkina Faso ma neppure laRepubblica Sudafricana. 
È un continente che ha ampie differenze sociali, molto più che da noi.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Notizia demmerda, forse la peggiore per implicazioni dall'inizio de sta storia:  primo caso di recidiva didonna guarita e poi ammalata di nuovo.


Nessuno fin dall'inizio l'aveva mai negato, comunque.


----------



## alberto15 (4 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Guardiamo Picard come serie


E come la trovi? A me non entusiasma per ora...


----------



## perplesso (4 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma queste RSA di cui parlano spesso, di preciso che sarebbero?
> Gli ospizi?


sì, ma chiamarle RSA fa più figo


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Nessuno fin dall'inizio l'aveva mai negato, comunque.


E quindi? Se non sviluppi l'immunità vuol dire che finché non esce il vaccino tutto quello che stiamo facendo serve a un cazzo.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Guardiamo Picard come serie


E bravo il vecchio satiro. Mi piace.


----------



## perplesso (4 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E quindi? Se non sviluppi l'immunità vuol dire che finché non esce il vaccino tutto quello che stiamo facendo serve a un cazzo.


tutto quello che stiamo facendo serve ad arrivare vivi al vaccino.

essendo un CV di cui onestamente i virologi non sapevano na sega fino a 2 mesi fa, è difficile anche dire quanto l'essere guariti ti immunizzi e per quanto tempo.

analisi a tappeto su campioni di significativi di popolazione li stanno iniziando a fare adesso


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Però parlare di un continente come fosse un'unica realtà non ha senso.
> In Marocco hanno proibito anche la vendita dei giornali cartacei perché la carta è un veicolo di contagio, mentre in Kenya le cariche dirigenziali per decreto hanno visto ridotto del 30% lo stipendio.
> Io temo che Calabria e Corsica siano ugualmente messe molto male, nel caso di un aumento dei contagi incontrollato, con l'aggravante di avere una popolazione molto più anziana.
> Al Cairo vedi le strade deserte più che a Napoli, per dire.
> ...


Ragioniamo per standard. Parcellizzare eccessivamente è sbagliato. Ricordiamoci che questo é il primo test di risposta globale ad una crisi. Sarà il modello di gestione per tutte le pandemie che verranno.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutto quello che stiamo facendo serve ad arrivare vivi al vaccino.
> 
> essendo un CV di cui onestamente i virologi non sapevano na sega fino a 2 mesi fa, è difficile anche dire quanto l'essere guariti ti immunizzi e per quanto tempo.
> 
> analisi a tappeto su campioni di significativi di popolazione li stanno iniziando a fare adesso


Me la sto vivendo da dentro. La recidiva sta cambiando tutti i parametri. essere guarito o ti immunzza o non ti immunizza dipende dalle mutazioni che fa il covid.


----------



## perplesso (4 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Me la sto vivendo da dentro. La recidiva sta cambiando tutti i parametri. essere guarito o ti immunzza o non ti immunizza dipende dalle mutazioni che fa il covid.


l'unica cosa che possiamo fare è evitare di peggiorare la situazione, per il resto dipendiamo dalla velocità con cui i ricercatori capiranno come "ragiona" il virus.

e teniamo segnato tutto quello che poi dovrà essere presentato all'UE ed ai suoi scagnozzi


----------



## bluestar02 (4 Aprile 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> E come la trovi? A me non entusiasma per ora...


Agganci specifici alla serie Next Generation, ma ok. Molto soporifera.
Poi ok vediamo come prosegue.


----------



## ivanl (4 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Agganci specifici alla serie Next Generation, ma ok. Molto soporifera.
> Poi ok vediamo come prosegue.


dovrai aspettare il 2021


----------



## bluestar02 (4 Aprile 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> dovrai aspettare il 2021


Si no problem


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'unica cosa che possiamo fare è evitare di peggiorare la situazione, per il resto dipendiamo dalla velocità con cui i ricercatori capiranno come "ragiona" il virus.
> 
> e teniamo segnato tutto quello che poi dovrà essere presentato all'UE ed ai suoi scagnozzi


Certo, gli _Amici tedeschi_ dovranno mettere su un piatto della bilancia il fatto di potersi continuare a fare i cazzi loro con i trattati scritti smaccatamente a loro favore, e sull'altro piatto della bilancia il fatto che per i politici interni ai paesi del sud Europa sarà estremamente complesso tenere a bada le spinte euroscettiche alle prossime elezioni.
Quale partito rinuncerebbe a un tema del genere in campagna elettorale?


----------



## perplesso (4 Aprile 2020)

le prossime elezioni sono talmente lontane adesso da non poterle calcolare


----------



## stany (4 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Sono in giardino.
> Sto preparando il BBQ.
> Lei legge al sole e i capelli sembrano oro fuso.
> Trilly rincorre le farfalle e abbaia serena.
> ...


Goditi il momento.
Per tutto il resto c'è Mastercard


----------



## stany (4 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> le prossime elezioni sono talmente lontane adesso da non poterle calcolare


Salvini è solo contento di non dover prendere decisioni in questo contesto: anche perché in un mese è riuscito a dire tutto ed il suo contrario.
Sicuramente non avrebbe né le capacità, né l'accreditamento per ottenere qualcosa in più di quelli che fanno le trattative col cappello in mano. Diciamo che gli stanno preparando il terreno per le prossime elezioni. 
E nessuno ha voglia di arrivarci prima del tempo. La mummia ,che sta in "esilio" dalla figlia a Nizza, ha capito tutto da subìto: "in questo momento bisogna stringerci a chi governa". Come dire: lasciamoli lavorare che poi passiamo all'incasso.


----------



## bluestar02 (4 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Goditi il momento.
> Per tutto il resto c'è Mastercard


Stasera spaghetti aglio olio e peperoncino.
La convivenza forzata dovrebbe esporre a tensioni invece no. Affatto. Devo preoccuparmi?


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Stasera spaghetti aglio olio e peperoncino.
> La convivenza forzata dovrebbe esporre a tensioni invece no. Affatto.* Devo preoccuparmi*?


Magari parlane con lei, chiedi se si sente allo stesso modo. A seconda della risposta, eventualmente preoccupati! 
Scherzo: anche quando è insolita, un po' di serenità difficilmente* nuoce.

*Esistono eccezioni, ma nei contesti estremi la semplicità ed il buonsenso premiano.


----------



## abebis (4 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Stasera spaghetti aglio olio e peperoncino.
> La convivenza forzata dovrebbe esporre a tensioni invece no. Affatto. Devo preoccuparmi?


Vi siete messi insieme da poco, state organizzando il matrimonio: dovresti preoccuparti se ci fossero tensioni!


----------



## bluestar02 (4 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Magari parlane con lei, chiedi se si sente allo stesso modo. A seconda della risposta, eventualmente preoccupati!
> Scherzo: anche quando è insolita, un po' di serenità difficilmente* nuoce.
> 
> *Esistono eccezioni, ma nei contesti estremi la semplicità ed il buonsenso premiano.


Ho chiesto oggi.
Mi ha detto che se è uscita viva dall' Afghanistan è perché il destino ha fatto in modo che mi potesse incontrare.
Mio suocero mi ha regalato una autentica Remington 44 del 1863. Assolutamente perfetta e funzionante.
La ritirerò quando lo vedrò.
Sono il suo fururo genero preferito. 
Forse perché sono il solo


----------



## bluestar02 (4 Aprile 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Vi siete messi insieme da poco, state organizzando il matrimonio: dovresti preoccuparti se ci fossero tensioni!


Si però la situazione è molto particolare. Stressante.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Si però la situazione è molto particolare. Stressante.


Se reggete l’aglio andrà tutto bene.


----------



## bluestar02 (4 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se reggete l’aglio andrà tutto bene.


Basta mangiarlo in 2!


----------



## JON (4 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Stasera spaghetti aglio olio e peperoncino.
> La convivenza forzata dovrebbe esporre a tensioni invece no. Affatto. *Devo preoccuparmi?*


E perché? Lo dico per gli effetti che ho potuto vedere nel mio caso.
Penso che siate semplicemente sereni e in sintonia. Le tensioni di solito risalgono quando, a stretto contatto, vi sono criticità pregresse.

Al limite, forse, senti quell'inquietudine che a volte sovviene quando tutto è perfetto. Probabilmente, sotto sotto, covi qualche insicurezza.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Basta mangiarlo in 2!


Ma il proprio aglio non dà fastidio.


----------



## Lostris (4 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Mi ha detto che se è uscita viva dall' Afghanistan è perché il destino ha fatto in modo che mi potesse incontrare.


----------



## bluestar02 (4 Aprile 2020)

JON ha detto:


> E perché? Lo dico per gli effetti che ho potuto vedere nel mio caso.
> Penso che siate semplicemente sereni e in sintonia. Le tensioni di solito risalgono quando, a stretto contatto, vi sono criticità pregresse.
> 
> Al limite, forse, senti quell'inquietudine che a volte sovviene quando tutto è perfetto. Probabilmente, sotto sotto, covi qualche insicurezza.


In effetti pensavo che la famiglia del Mulino Bianco non esistesse in natura ma me la godo



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il proprio aglio non dà fastidio.


No lo adoro



Lostris ha detto:


> View attachment 9221


Molto hollywoodiano ma vero


----------



## ipazia (4 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Si però la situazione è molto particolare. Stressante.


Non sempre lo stress fa l'effetto che viene descritto.

C'è chi sotto stress sta meglio che senza stress.
Più lucido, produttivo e presente.
E anche più disposto all'affetto.
E al sesso.

Da quel che hai raccontato di lei, pare una di quelle persone.
Tanto che si è immediatamente attivata per prendere il controllo della situazione dal punto di vista organizzativo e informativo, prendendo la situazione non dal verso del "andrà tutto bene" ma dal verso del "vendo cara la pelle" e decido io come.

(mi son sognata di averlo letto o si sta ciucciando il PTSD?)


----------



## bluestar02 (4 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non sempre lo stress fa l'effetto che viene descritto.
> 
> C'è chi sotto stress sta meglio che senza stress.
> Più lucido, produttivo e presente.
> ...


Ne è quasi uscita.
Non è stato semplice.
Poco alla volta mi parla di ciò che ha vissuto e non è coperto da segreto militare.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Si però la situazione è molto particolare. Stressante.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ne è quasi uscita.
> Non è stato semplice.
> Poco alla volta mi parla di ciò che ha vissuto e non è coperto da segreto militare.


Non si può pretendere senza ceretta


----------



## bluestar02 (4 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si può pretendere senza ceretta
> View attachment 9223


Beh essendo biondo platino naturale i peli sono quasi invisibili anche se pure negli USA si fanno la cerettta


----------



## perplesso (5 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Salvini è solo contento di non dover prendere decisioni in questo contesto: anche perché in un mese è riuscito a dire tutto ed il suo contrario.
> Sicuramente non avrebbe né le capacità, né l'accreditamento per ottenere qualcosa in più di quelli che fanno le trattative col cappello in mano. Diciamo che gli stanno preparando il terreno per le prossime elezioni.
> E nessuno ha voglia di arrivarci prima del tempo. La mummia ,che sta in "esilio" dalla figlia a Nizza, ha capito tutto da subìto: "in questo momento bisogna stringerci a chi governa". Come dire: lasciamoli lavorare che poi passiamo all'incasso.


chiunque ha detto tutto ed il suo contrario negli ultimi 2 mesi, a partire da mister "siamo prontissimi" Giuseppi.

ottenere meno di chi ha ottenuto zero, per definizione è impossibile, quindi nelle peggiore delle ipotesi avrebbe ottenuto lo stesso risultato.

come arriveremo alle prossime elezioni non possiamo dirlo adesso, perchè se ne parla non prima della primavera del 2021, un tempo lunghissimo.   inutile fare previsioni adesso


----------



## stany (5 Aprile 2020)

*Il 2021 è dopodomani...
Né borghi ,che non si vede nemmeno più, né bagnai parlano più di uscire dall'euro, ma anzi , denotano una indecisione di approccio nei confronti dell'argomento,già prima di questa crisi, che non è tanto correlata alla difficoltà di trovare in Europa referenti credibili, ma proprio perché con una crisi economica in atto, e ancora di più con l'incertezza dovuta a questa pandemia, diventa difficile fare passare nell'opinione pubblica nostrana che senza l'"euro" sarà più facile uscirne.
Se si doveva fare il referendum era da fare prima ; ma anche il MV 5S negli anni ha cambiato idea. 
Salvini e Meloni potranno raccogliere buoni risultati solo se quelli di adesso non riusciranno a gestire questo periodo in modo discreto e funzionale e, da come stanno le cose non pare proprio. 
stamani ho visto crosetto  alla 7 : ha detto cose condivisibilissime , ma che richiederebbero un colpo di reni di tutto il governo e le opposizioni; cosa evidentemente non fattibile , soprattutto sentendo gente come Colaninno che, del mondo imprenditoriale sono rappresentati . 
Intanto la gente cominci a sclerare , e c'è chi getta le bottiglie di vetro in strada.*


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E quindi? Se non sviluppi l'immunità vuol dire che finché non esce il vaccino tutto quello che stiamo facendo serve a un cazzo.


Serve a evitare che una quantità indefinita ma elevata di persone si contagi contemporaneamente in pochi mesi devastando qualsiasi idea di assistenza sanitaria, il che non ci vuole molto a capire che conseguenze a livello sociale oltre che sanitario avrebbe.
Non sappiamo se ci sarà mai un vaccino.
Mia moglie me ne parlava oggi, a proposito di un'affermazione di Garattini (che lei conosceva personalmente). Io non ho competenze per dirlo e non voglio neppure riportare affermazioni che non sono mie. 
Abbiamo due alternative di massima: lasciare che il virus faccia il suo corso, contagi il 70% della popolazione italiana, cosa che ci porterebe fuori in 5 mesi, anche se totalmente nel caos e con circa 600.000 morti minimo, senza far entrare nel computo tutti quelli a cui non è stata potuta fornire assistenza adeguata per altre patologie. 
La seconda strada è quella di rallentare la diffusione a un livello gestibile e andare avanti fino a quando i contagi saranno ridotti, cosa che richiederà più di 5 mesi, ovviamente. 
C'è anche una terza via, molto più subdola. 
Iniziare con la seconda soluzione, poi quando la popolazione italiana sarà stremata e economicamente in difficoltà aprire alla prima. Ciò permetterà di non cercare responsabilità nel governo ma tra i cittadini stessi, per categorie. Il famoso dividi et impera.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> *Il 2021 è dopodomani...
> Né borghi ,che non si vede nemmeno più, né bagnai parlano più di uscire dall'euro, ma anzi , denotano una indecisione di approccio nei confronti dell'argomento,già prima di questa crisi, che non è tanto correlata alla difficoltà di trovare in Europa referenti credibili, ma proprio perché con una crisi economica in atto, e ancora di più con l'incertezza dovuta a questa pandemia, diventa difficile fare passare nell'opinione pubblica nostrana che senza l'"euro" sarà più facile uscirne.
> Se si doveva fare il referendum era da fare prima ; ma anche il MV 5S negli anni ha cambiato idea.
> Salvini e Meloni potranno raccogliere buoni risultati solo se quelli di adesso non riusciranno a gestire questo periodo in modo discreto e funzionale e, da come stanno le cose non pare proprio.
> ...


Sinceramente chi se ne frega di Salvini e Meloni in questo momento.
Il narcisismo della nostra classe politica, da Conte a Salvini transitando per Sala, Fontana, Zingaretti lo lascerei tra le cose di cui in questo momento si può anche fare a meno.
Più interessante sapere per esempio quando cazzo mia moglie prenderà lo stipendio o la cassa integrazione, perché circa 1500 euro di roba da pagare sono sulla scrivania e uno stipendio non basta.
È dal 17 di marzo che aspettiamo di saperlo...
Noi tutti stiamo facendo il nostro dovere stando in casa.
Anzi, dando fiducia alle parole di Conte la ditta di mia moglie ha anche chiuso perché pensava fosse una cosa temporanea.
Ora deve riaprire, se non vuole restare chiusa per sempre.
Del virus non si sa nulla, ma del fatto che ai cittadini italiani serve lavorare per avere reddito e pagare tasse, spese condominiali, pensioni, sanità si dovrebbe sapere un po' di più.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Stasera spaghetti aglio olio e peperoncino.
> La convivenza forzata dovrebbe esporre a tensioni invece no. Affatto. Devo preoccuparmi?


Solo se non te la dà.


----------



## stany (5 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sinceramente chi se ne frega di Salvini e Meloni in questo momento.
> Il narcisismo della nostra classe politica, da Conte a Salvini transitando per Sala, Fontana, Zingaretti lo lascerei tra le cose di cui in questo momento si può anche fare a meno.
> Più interessante sapere per esempio quando cazzo mia moglie prenderà lo stipendio o la cassa integrazione, perché circa 1500 euro di roba da pagare sono sulla scrivania e uno stipendio non basta.
> È dal 17 di marzo che aspettiamo di saperlo...
> ...


Infatti questo governo si gioca la reputazione sulla tempestività degli interventi economici.
Ma non è solo questione della filiera burocratica dello stato per fare arrivare i soldi sui Conti correnti, ma proprio perchè la trattativa con la commissione europea è estenuante,poco chiara e volutamente confusa ,almeno nelle notizie che ci danno.
E ci potrebbe essere pure babbo natale al governo, ma non cambierebbe.
Anzi per Salvini e Meloni non esserci è una botta di culo; altrimenti dovrebbero dimostrare la loro impotenza. 
Mi pare di aver sentito che conte sommessamente abbia detto che se non ci aiutano ad aiutarci ci penseremo da noi.
Un principio sovversivo!


----------



## bluestar02 (5 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Solo se non te la dà.


Onestamente? La da pure troppo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Sono in giardino.
> Sto preparando il BBQ.
> Lei legge al sole e i capelli sembrano oro fuso.
> Trilly rincorre le farfalle e abbaia serena.
> ...


epperò tutte le fortune da me api e vespe. Manco l'ombra di una farfalla


----------



## stany (5 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> epperò tutte le fortune da me api e vespe. Manco l'ombra di una farfalla


Quello è il mulino Bianco


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Onestamente? La da pure troppo.


Fai scorta per l'inverno.


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ne è quasi uscita.
> Non è stato semplice.
> Poco alla volta mi parla di ciò che ha vissuto e non è coperto da segreto militare.


sono contenta stia meglio


----------



## Marjanna (5 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie, adesso ho capito.
> 
> Io ho la fortuna di poter avere accesso ad alcune fonti "privilegiate", nel senso che sono testimoni di alcuni aspetti di quel che sta accadendo.
> E ho la fortuna di aver lavorato in ambiti dove la formazione sul contenimento di epidemie in comunità ristrette era ancora un addestramento.
> ...


E cosa ne pensi di questo contenimento per la tua esperienza?

A parte articoli di virologi sparsi in tutto il mondo (che continuano a dire cose diverse), ho trovato interessante questo (da ignorante). Probabilmente tu lo troverai banale ma, se come dicono si tornerà alle attività lavorative, prima che le linee guida da seguire come caproni, che se sono solo linee guida a qualcuno potrebbe rompere, andrebbe compreso con cosa dovremmo convivere.






(sono 6 video correlati)


----------



## bluestar02 (5 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Fai scorta per l'inverno.


Ho noleggiato una cella frigorifera industriale x conservarla.


----------



## bluestar02 (5 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> sono contenta stia meglio


Si sta meglio anche se devo essere sincero Dopo alcune cose che mi ha raccontato ho avuto seri problemi a prendere sonno


----------



## bluestar02 (5 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> epperò tutte le fortune da me api e vespe. Manco l'ombra di una farfalla


Noleggiate su Amazon


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E cosa ne pensi di questo contenimento per la tua esperienza?
> 
> A parte articoli di virologi sparsi in tutto il mondo (che continuano a dire cose diverse), ho trovato interessante questo (da ignorante). Probabilmente tu lo troverai banale ma, se come dicono si tornerà alle attività lavorative, prima che le linee guida da seguire come caproni, che se sono solo linee guida a qualcuno potrebbe rompere, andrebbe compreso con cosa dovremmo convivere.
> 
> ...


Mi ricordo una situazione scema, piccola.
Epidemia di scabbia in una comunità chiusa. Pochissime persone.

La prima cosa è stata che tutti abbiamo iniziato ad usare gli detergenti ad hoc per lavarci. (indistintamente contagiati oppure no)
Vestiti per il dentro e per il fuori.
Cioè ci si cambiava quando si arrivava e quando si usciva.
Scarpe comprese.
Pulizia degli ambienti aumentata per intensità e frequenza.

Descrizione e condivisione dei sintomi.

E voglio dire, era la scabbia eh.
Una cazzata. Se anche te la becchi ti gratti...e ci sono cure piuttosto definitive.

Ma in una comunità ristretta e chiusa è un gran rompimento di coglioni.
Ed è un lavoraccio.

Ovviamente la comunità si è ulteriormente chiusa.
quindi solo noi operatori uscivamo e entravamo.
Nessun altro. Sospese le visite. Sospese le uscite.

20 giorni.

Rispetto a quanto sta succedendo...io la vedo così.

Non si sa niente di certo su questo virus.
Non si sa come si trasmetta.
Non si sa quanto vive in aria e sulle superfici.
Non si sa come agisce sul lungo periodo. e quindi nulla riguardo a immunità sì oppure no (potrebbe essere che il virus ad un primo contagio apra porte che in seconda battuta gli permettono di agire con più forza sull'organismo? Io mi chiedo come mai sia stato zitto per così tanto tempo, pur essendo in giro per poi esplodere a questo modo. E si parla, anche qui di come minimo gennaio)
Non si è ancora individuata una terapia (gli antivirali servono solo a contenerlo nell'organismo abbassando la forza di azione...si usano antivirali anche con hiv. Ora, dopo 20 anni ci sono due casi di negativizzati).
Non si sa nulla dell'evoluzione.
Non si sa nulla delle conseguenze, se non per analisi differenziale con gli altri virus e le patologie con cui il nostro organismo reagisce.

Il mio ragionamento è stato...siccome non so nulla, uso il massimo della cautela.
Non faccio prevenzione.
Faccio riduzione del rischio (e quindi del danno).
Se si fa riduzione del rischio, si prende in considerazione il rischio maggiore.

A tornar indietro, smollare gli interventi, si fa a a tempo.
Arrivare in ritardo, si paga pegno.

Io sono piuttosto convinta che fino a quando non ci sarà un vaccino la questione non sarà in controllo.
E che serva prepararsi a convivere con un virus parecchio attrezzato (la notizia che si rilevino casi di contagi in animali domestici, che ha spinto l'iss a diramare consigli di separazione fra animali e pazienti infetti mi fa tirar su le antenne. Anche pensando agli animali da reddito. La capua dice che è un colpo di coda che si attendevano..se così è, non sarà una passeggiata di salute).
E conviverci fino al vaccino. Almeno nella migliore delle ipotesi. Ossia che mentre si lavora al vaccino non si scopra altro.
Vaccino che in una stima positiva richiederà...facciamo un anno?
E poi bisognerà veder la quantità in cui potrà essere prodotto, a chi verrà somministrato etc etc.

Pare fra l'altro che il virus non colpisca solo il sistema respiratorio, ma anche il sistema cardio-circolatorio e il sistema gastrointestinale. (che è il motivo della raccolta di sintomi apparentemente strani - per esempio la diarrea - nel questionario della app lombarda.)
Oltre che gli organi filtro: reni e fegato.
La perdita di olfatto e gusto indica una qualche azione a anche a livello neurologico. quale? boh. Non si sa.
I neurologi ci stanno studiando.

Si sta evidenziando come le conseguenze per chi ha avuto i sintomi pesanti non sono di semplice ripresa, ma c'è bisogno di una riabilitazione psicologica e fisica e quindi di equipe multidisciplinari che lavorino alla riabilitazione e quindi di servizi in grado di fornire gli spazi per cui queste equipe possano lavorare.

Il punto è che siamo dietro il virus.
Lo si può studiare solo a posteriori.

In una situazione come questa non si può parlare di prevenzione.

Si può parlare solo di riduzione del danno.

Le linee guida sono linee, leggere, di riduzione del danno.

(ai tempi dell'hiv si è fatto lo stesso...studiare i malati, individuare terapie sempre più corrette sperimentandole in contesto, dare i preservativi e fare informazione sull'uso del preservativo. Fare lo scambia siringhe in modo che si usassero siringhe sterili - poi i tossici lavavano quelle usate e rivendevano quelle sterile per comprarsi la roba, ma a questo non c'è rimedio -, cercare di dare indicazioni igienico sanitarie ad hoc, individuare test sempre più precisi per rilevare il prima possibile i contagiati e bloccare il giro dei contagi, pubblicizzare e stendere a tappeto i test...ma questa è storia)

Questo è come la vedo io.  
E mi sento serena.

A me agita non individuare una strada.
Non saper come muovermi.

Ora come ora mi è piuttosto chiaro.
Non c'è niente di chiaro e questa - la scoperta - è la direzione.


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Si sta meglio anche se devo essere sincero Dopo alcune cose che mi ha raccontato ho avuto seri problemi a prendere sonno


non ho dubbi


----------



## bluestar02 (5 Aprile 2020)

@ipazia ho letto quello che hai scritto sul virus e lo condivido diciamo semplicemente che in questa fase possiamo soltanto fare prevenzione in attesa del vaccino Fortunatamente questo virus è più tra "vaccinabile di quanto non sia stato il virus della HIV Però è tutt'altro che una cosa semplice vedremo come uscirne ma ne usciremo i vaccini arriveranno presto


----------



## bluestar02 (5 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> non ho dubbi


Capisco anche il perché delle sue reazioni reazioni che possono essere definite esagerate forse a volte anche ridicole rispetto a dei pericoli Veri o supposti che si possono parare di fronte però con quello che ha passato Ecco io la capisco e se vuole dormire con una pistola carica sul comodino lo faccia pure


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> @ipazia ho letto quello che hai scritto sul virus e lo condivido diciamo semplicemente che in questa fase possiamo soltanto fare prevenzione in attesa del vaccino Fortunatamente questo virus è più tra "vaccinabile di quanto non sia stato il virus della HIV Però è tutt'altro che una cosa semplice vedremo come uscirne ma ne usciremo i vaccini arriveranno presto


Sì, sono d'accordo.

Perdona solo una pignoleria.

Prevenzione significa attuare strategie per EVITARE che si verifichino fatti non desiderati o dannosi.
Il vaccino per esempio è una strategia preventiva.

Ridurre il danno significa attuare tutta una serie di strategie a diverso livello - politico, sociale, sanitario, economico - per ridurre le conseguenze di fatti che già stanno avvenendo. Usare guanti e mascherine è una strategia di riduzione del danno.

Sembra una cavolata fare questa distinzione.
Ma.

Implicitamente parlare di prevenzione significa passare il messaggio che questa situazione sia evitabile in un qualche modo.
che il modo sia andare in giro trallallero trallalà oppure chiudendosi con lo scafandro in attesa che passi tutto.

Parlare di riduzione del danno significa partire da un assunto di realtà: ossia la situazione è già in atto. Quel che si può fare è ridurre le conseguenze dannose.
Quindi, per esempio, distanziamento per spalmare i contagi e contenere il collasso dei sistemi sanitari per esempio. Oppure diffusione di informazioni che permettano alle persone di imparare comportamenti corretti a contenere i contagi.

Questa che sembra forma, è la differenza che corre fra il sentirsi passivi spettatori (magari pure annoiati) e l'essere attori protagonisti.

Qui in Italia, la riduzione del danno è stata fatta scomparire anche solo come nome, dopo il 2002.
E' diventata riduzione dei comportamenti a rischio.
Il tutto in un filo politico che da quegli anni ha fatto suoi i concetti di sicurezza (e capisci bene che se parlo di sicurezza non posso più parlare di danni) e di non necessità di un tessuto sociale corresponsabile e partecipe alla vita comunitaria.

Ci sarebbe da scriverci per ore.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, sono d'accordo.
> 
> Perdona solo una pignoleria.
> 
> ...


Tutto corretto.
All'atto pratico: io oggi come ieri sto prendendo il sole sul balcone. Ho davanti a me un piccolo parcheggio. I figli della vicina di sotto vanno avanti e indietro in monopattino mentre altri portano a spasso il cane, altri passeggiano e basta. Tutti più o meno si fermano a parlare di Coronarovirus perché più o meno tutti si conoscono tra loro. Eppure prima è passato il sindaco con la sua auto e il megafono per dire di stare a casa. Repubblica pubblica un video della Darsena dove c'è talmente tanta gente che penso sia un fake. Mi risponde uno della Polizia Locale che no, è stato girato ieri e che loro ricevono continuamente segnalazioni ma il sindaco di Milano ha messo in ferie i vigili e non possono intervenire.
Fa caldo e Fontana impone l'uso della mascherina ma non essendoci anche l'alternativa della sciarpa. Io ora sto sudando anche in mutande, in casa so già che a luglio si schiattera' senza aria condizionata e che sarà impensabile tenere a casa le persone quando già tutti di facevano il giretto al centro commerciale per godere del fresco, l'afa di Milano fa schiattare.
Poi c'è il problema del reddito, dell'economia e pian piano emergerà prepotente. E oltre a questo quello del sesso, dei fidanzati divisi, dei figli lontani, delle seconde case abbandonate a sé stesse, delle auto pagate e non ritirare nelle concessionarie chiuse, dei rogiti sospesi, dei traslochi, dei disoccupati...
E che cazzo.
Come puoi pensare di ridurre il danno e basta?


----------



## feather (5 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non si sa come si trasmetta.
> Non si sa quanto vive in aria e sulle superfici


Di questo si comincia a saperne qualcosa



			https://www.nejm.org/doi/10.1056/NEJMc2004973


----------



## ologramma (5 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> *Il 2021 è dopodomani...
> Né borghi ,che non si vede nemmeno più, né bagnai parlano più di uscire dall'euro, ma anzi , denotano una indecisione di approccio nei confronti dell'argomento,già prima di questa crisi, che non è tanto correlata alla difficoltà di trovare in Europa referenti credibili, ma proprio perché con una crisi economica in atto, e ancora di più con l'incertezza dovuta a questa pandemia, diventa difficile fare passare nell'opinione pubblica nostrana che senza l'"euro" sarà più facile uscirne.
> Se si doveva fare il referendum era da fare prima ; ma anche il MV 5S negli anni ha cambiato idea.
> Salvini e Meloni potranno raccogliere buoni risultati solo se quelli di adesso non riusciranno a gestire questo periodo in modo discreto e funzionale e, da come stanno le cose non pare proprio.
> ...


e chi uccide il fratello per il troppo rumore


----------



## ologramma (5 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> epperò tutte le fortune da me api e vespe. Manco l'ombra di una farfalla


stai troppo su  , intendo nord, vista io un ora fa mentre prendevo un po di sole in terrazzo , solo sai fissa la vitamina D


----------



## bluestar02 (5 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Tutto corretto.
> All'atto pratico: io oggi come ieri sto prendendo il sole sul balcone. Ho davanti a me un piccolo parcheggio. I figli della vicina di sotto vanno avanti e indietro in monopattino mentre altri portano a spasso il cane, altri passeggiano e basta. Tutti più o meno si fermano a parlare di Coronarovirus perché più o meno tutti si conoscono tra loro. Eppure prima è passato il sindaco con la sua auto e il megafono per dire di stare a casa. Repubblica pubblica un video della Darsena dove c'è talmente tanta gente che penso sia un fake. Mi risponde uno della Polizia Locale che no, è stato girato ieri e che loro ricevono continuamente segnalazioni ma il sindaco di Milano ha messo in ferie i vigili e non possono intervenire.
> Fa caldo e Fontana impone l'uso della mascherina ma non essendoci anche l'alternativa della sciarpa. Io ora sto sudando anche in mutande, in casa so già che a luglio si schiattera' senza aria condizionata e che sarà impensabile tenere a casa le persone quando già tutti di facevano il giretto al centro commerciale per godere del fresco, l'afa di Milano fa schiattare.
> Poi c'è il problema del reddito, dell'economia e pian piano emergerà prepotente. E oltre a questo quello del sesso, dei fidanzati divisi, dei figli lontani, delle seconde case abbandonate a sé stesse, delle auto pagate e non ritirare nelle concessionarie chiuse, dei rogiti sospesi, dei traslochi, dei disoccupati...
> ...


La Cina ha avuto risultati perché chi sgarrava veniva fucilato alla schiena. Devi fare così o non ne esci più


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> In effetti pensavo che la famiglia del Mulino Bianco non esistesse in natura ma me la godo
> 
> 
> No lo adoro
> ...


Guarda...la famiglia del mulino bianco...non esiste... soprattutto sul lungo.. 
Magari all inizio...ma dopo


----------



## bluestar02 (5 Aprile 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda...la famiglia del mulino bianco...non esiste... soprattutto sul lungo..
> Magari all inizio...ma dopo


Magari muoio stanotte del diman non v'è certezza


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Magari muoio stanotte del diman non v'è certezza


Beh...non male...come aspettativa


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2020)

feather ha detto:


> Di questo si comincia a saperne qualcosa
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/10.1056/NEJMc2004973


Grazie!   

Sto leggendo lo stesso genere di informazioni.
In modo incrociato con mio papà, che è esperto di materiali.
Io so pochissimo di materiali, porosità etc etc. 
Lui mi aiuta a tradurre quello che non capisco bene. 

Stanno studiando in tutto il mondo, e stanno scambiando analisi studi e informazioni. 
Per fortuna. 

Credo ci varrà ancora qualche mese per avere un protocollo a riguardo.

Ma ci si arriverà. 

E' solo questione di tempo e attenzione.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2020)

E intanto la conferenza stampa della protezione civile.....
Giusto per essere sintetica


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Tutto corretto.
> All'atto pratico: io oggi come ieri sto prendendo il sole sul balcone. Ho davanti a me un piccolo parcheggio. I figli della vicina di sotto vanno avanti e indietro in monopattino mentre altri portano a spasso il cane, altri passeggiano e basta. Tutti più o meno si fermano a parlare di Coronarovirus perché più o meno tutti si conoscono tra loro. Eppure prima è passato il sindaco con la sua auto e il megafono per dire di stare a casa. Repubblica pubblica un video della Darsena dove c'è talmente tanta gente che penso sia un fake. Mi risponde uno della Polizia Locale che no, è stato girato ieri e che loro ricevono continuamente segnalazioni ma il sindaco di Milano ha messo in ferie i vigili e non possono intervenire.
> Fa caldo e Fontana impone l'uso della mascherina ma non essendoci anche l'alternativa della sciarpa. Io ora sto sudando anche in mutande, in casa so già che a luglio si schiattera' senza aria condizionata e che sarà impensabile tenere a casa le persone quando già tutti di facevano il giretto al centro commerciale per godere del fresco, l'afa di Milano fa schiattare.
> Poi c'è il problema del reddito, dell'economia e pian piano emergerà prepotente. E oltre a questo quello del sesso, dei fidanzati divisi, dei figli lontani, delle seconde case abbandonate a sé stesse, delle auto pagate e non ritirare nelle concessionarie chiuse, dei rogiti sospesi, dei traslochi, dei disoccupati...
> ...


Non a caso raccontavo dello scambia siringhe: te andavi a dare le siringhe sterili e quegli imbecilli invece di usare le siringhe sterili lavavano quelle usate e se le scambiavano. Quelle sterili le rivendevano per far soldi per la roba.
Roba da prenderli a calci nel culo.

La cosa è di molto diminuita quando han messo gli scambia siringhe automatici. (ed è stato il momento in cui una strategia di riduzione del danno ha iniziato timidamente a trasformarsi in cultura sociale)
Quindi chiunque avesse una siringa usata poteva scambiarla con una siringa sterile.
E il giro di scambio è andato scomparendo.
(non l'uso di scambiarsi la siringa. Ma già una sensibile diminuzione ha fatto la differenza nel tempo).

Il punto è che i comportamenti umani sono mobili.
Serve che vengano messi in atto per progredire e attuare ulteriori strategie, piuttosto che cambiare la strategia piuttosto che aggiungere o togliere.

Una politica seria di riduzione del danno non si occupa però solo della parte comportamentale.
Si occupa di interventi anche a livello politico, economico, sociale. Comunicativo.

E non si può agire solo di riduzione del danno, hai ragione, non per lungo tempo almeno.

Serve che mentre si riduce il danno, si sviluppino progetti e innovazioni negli altri campi.
Quindi serve che in modo multidisciplinare si creino spazi di confronto e collaborazione. Scambi di esperienze e raccolta di dati.

Quindi serve attivare un ventaglio di interventi. E non è per niente facile metterli in correlazione.
Fra l'altro in un sistema ampio come quello in cui viviamo, che si deve confrontare contemporaneamente verso l'interno e verso l'esterno.

Sono cose per cui serve tempo.
Anche se tempo non ce n'è. O meglio, sembra che non ce ne sia.
In realtà il tempo c'è.

Se viene ben utilizzato.

E intanto si resiste.
Non c'è alternativa eh.

Si attuano i migliori comportamenti possibili, sapendo benissimo che il rischio zero non esiste e che probabilmente nonostante i comportamenti adeguati non si è immuni (non al virus in sè, alla situazione).

Ci si attrezza mano a mano.

Questo periodo di distanziamento sarebbe bene usarlo per occuparsi di organizzarsi per i prossimi tempi.
Dallo stile di vita, ai consumi all'alimentazione. Per fare esempi scemi. Ma non troppo.

ti faccio un esempio scemo:
il bisogno di sicurezza. Imparare ora che c'è tempo a tenere pulita la casa nel modo che serve, stabilire protocolli per entrare e uscire di casa per quando si andrà a lavorare, individuare punti di riferimento per le necessità e costruire reti sociali di interscambio e collaborazione. Educare i ragazzini a quella che sarà la nuova didattica. E il nuovo stile di vita che gli verrà richiesto. Imparare a gestire le relazioni, anche quelle extra.
Andare in automatico su queste cose significa uscire dalla riduzione del danno nella propria intimità. E sapere di rientrare in un posto accogliente e sicuro in modo adeguato.

E guarda che sono cose già fatte.
Adesso è normale chiedere le analisi per le malattie sessualmente trasmissibili.
quando 20 anni fa chiedevo le analisi mi guardavano come se fossi una pazza furiosa!!


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2020)

https://www.huffingtonpost.it/entry...876999c5b609ebfff08953?utm_hp_ref=it-homepage

Lei a me piace abbastanza. E' fin dall'inizio misurata e cauta ma realista.
E fino ad ora non le ha sparate grosse grosse.
Che ci starebbe anche.

Ma sta riuscendo a guardare con calma il quadro generale.
Riesce a stare in equilibrio nello squilibrio.


----------



## bluestar02 (5 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E intanto la conferenza stampa della protezione civile.....
> Giusto per essere sintetica


Ci stiamo assuefacendo ai numeri


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ci stiamo assuefacendo ai numeri


No...vedi i miglioramenti e speri che continuino è così sarà se non saremo scemi 
Poi troveremo il modo per conviverci e andare avanti. 
Una buona giornata.


----------



## isabel (5 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> https://www.huffingtonpost.it/entry...876999c5b609ebfff08953?utm_hp_ref=it-homepage
> 
> Lei a me piace abbastanza. E' fin dall'inizio misurata e cauta ma realista.
> E fino ad ora non le ha sparate grosse grosse.
> ...


Io non lo sapevo, ma ha una storia abbastanza particolare.
Ho trovato un'intervista del 2017 dove spiega perché non è più in Italia.

https://www.lastampa.it/cronaca/201...-grafia-del-suicidio-italiano-span-1.34589685.


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Io non lo sapevo, ma ha una storia abbastanza particolare.
> Ho trovato un'intervista del 2017 dove spiega perché non è più in Italia.
> 
> https://www.lastampa.it/cronaca/201...-grafia-del-suicidio-italiano-span-1.34589685.


Sì   

Forse è anche per la sua storia che mi piace.


----------



## JON (5 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ti faccio un esempio scemo:
> il bisogno di sicurezza. Imparare ora che c'è tempo a tenere pulita la casa nel modo che serve, stabilire protocolli per entrare e uscire di casa per quando si andrà a lavorare, individuare punti di riferimento per le necessità e costruire reti sociali di interscambio e collaborazione. Educare i ragazzini a quella che sarà la nuova didattica. E il nuovo stile di vita che gli verrà richiesto. Imparare a gestire le relazioni, anche quelle extra.
> Andare in automatico su queste cose significa uscire dalla riduzione del danno nella propria intimità. E sapere di rientrare in un posto accogliente e sicuro in modo adeguato.


Dato che io continuo a lavorare imperterrito, i protocolli ce li ho e sono già operativi.
Ti dirò, mi sono comprato pure il saturimetro.

Adesso dirai, cosa c'entrano i protocolli di prevenzione col saturimetro? Ebbene, ho anche il piano B.


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Dato che io continuo a lavorare imperterrito, i protocolli ce li ho e sono già operativi.
> Ti dirò, mi sono comprato pure il saturimetro.
> 
> Adesso dirai, cosa c'entrano i protocolli di prevenzione col saturimetro? Ebbene, ho anche il piano B.


Sono operativi anche da me. Il 3 marzo avevo dovuto fare una visita medica, e mi sono resa conto di quello che sarebbe successo. E che eravamo già in ritardo. Presente quelle epifanie in cui in botto ti si uniscono tutti i puntini? Ecco. 

Io lavoro da casa.
Ma G. è andato a  lavorare fino a poco tempo fa. E adesso ricomincia.

Queste settimane le abbiamo usate per impratichirci e renderli automatismi.
Se ci si allena a fare un certo percorso per rientrare...poi lo si fa in automatico senza neanche rendersene conto.
Avere le mascherine ma non saperle mettere, è  più dannoso che utile, per dire. Idem per i guanti.

Comprendo pienamente i piani B.
Anche da noi pronto in caso di necessità.


----------



## stany (5 Aprile 2020)

Le cene al tempo del coronavirus


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Le cene al tempo del coronavirus
> 
> 
> View attachment 9226


Bella


----------



## bluestar02 (5 Aprile 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Dato che io continuo a lavorare imperterrito, i protocolli ce li ho e sono già operativi.
> Ti dirò, mi sono comprato pure il saturimetro.
> 
> Adesso dirai, cosa c'entrano i protocolli di prevenzione col saturimetro? Ebbene, ho anche il piano B.


Il mio C è un testamento olografo...almeno risparmio il notaio


----------



## JON (5 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Il mio C è un testamento olografo...almeno risparmio il notaio



Ecco, il piano C io non me lo posso concedere.
Mi servono altri 15 anni buoni, poi potrò pure evaporare. Si tratta del periodo utile a compiere i miei obiettivi.


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> La Cina ha avuto risultati perché chi sgarrava veniva fucilato alla schiena. Devi fare così o non ne esci più


La Cina ha nascosto per mesi l'esistenza di questa epidemia la cui origine probabilmente risale dalla pessima abitudine di macellare gli animali vivi nei mercati privi di corrente elettrica, e per animali si intendono i pipistrelli. Ed è poco credibile sia quando fornisce i dati numerici dei contagiati sia ora quando dichiara di avere ottenuto progressi. A che prezzo?
Forse la concezione di vita in Cina può trovare accettabili a lungo determinati comportamenti - ma ne dubito, il video della donna che cerca di scendere dal grattacielo per fuggire dalle guardie al portone rivela la natura coercitiva della gestione - ma in Italia credo sia impossibile proporre la stessa soluzione.
In Italia e in Occidente.
Occorrono nuovi modelli, ma non saprei dirti quali.


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non a caso raccontavo dello scambia siringhe: te andavi a dare le siringhe sterili e quegli imbecilli invece di usare le siringhe sterili lavavano quelle usate e se le scambiavano. Quelle sterili le rivendevano per far soldi per la roba.
> Roba da prenderli a calci nel culo.
> 
> La cosa è di molto diminuita quando han messo gli scambia siringhe automatici. (ed è stato il momento in cui una strategia di riduzione del danno ha iniziato timidamente a trasformarsi in cultura sociale)
> ...


Non dovrebbe essere compito nostro.
Mi aspetto che chi ha una posizione di governo metta in campo tutte le risorse per gestire adeguatamente tutte le problematiche.
Ti porto alcuni esempi personali.
La ditta di mia moglie ha chiuso perché si era illusa dalle parole di Conte che l'emergenza durasse al massimo uno o due mesi. Ha chiuso sia per il calo degli ordini che per la tutela della salute di chi ci lavora, sia perché ha la produzione nella bergamasca. 
Ora dovrà riaprire, perché non può più permettersi di restare chiusa, in quanto le spese comunque ci sono ugualmente. Mia moglie non percepisce lo stipendio in quanto siamo in attesa di sapere se può godere della cassa integrazione. Nel frattempo è arrivata la RCA di un auto, le spese condominiali, le rate del finanziamento e ovviamente tutte le bollette da pagare.
Noi siamo messi bene ma ho degli amici che hanno il negozio di abbigliamento che... Beh, puoi immaginare.
Due famiglie che conosciamo in questi due giorni si sono separate, non ufficialmente, ma fisicamente. Stress della convivenza.
Mio padre non vede la fidanzata da... Un mese?
Ma mica solo lui. Quanti?
Mica solo gli amanti sono fuori gioco...
E la mia scuola di canto? E tutte le insegnanti, i musicisti, gli attori... 
In questo momento il citofono è rotto. Da più di un mese. Puoi immaginarti quante situazioni al limite stanno emergendo. Io ho raccontato le baggianate del mio quotidiano. 
Ora, noi tutti sappiamo che i numeri che danno ogni sera contano relativamente. Borrelli stessa alla richiesta di speranza di una giornalista ha risposto evasivamente ieri. Relativamente perché NESSUNO li ha mai usati per dirci quando tutto questo finirà. 
La forza e la resistenza delle persone la puoi gestire fino a maggio, forse. Non è questione di ottimismo o pessimismo, ma dopo un po' se i problemi si accumulano... Beh, devi avere a mente un piano B ben definito altrimenti qui va tutto in vacca.


----------



## stany (6 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non dovrebbe essere compito nostro.
> Mi aspetto che chi ha una posizione di governo metta in campo tutte le risorse per gestire adeguatamente tutte le problematiche.
> Ti porto alcuni esempi personali.
> La ditta di mia moglie ha chiuso perché si era illusa dalle parole di Conte che l'emergenza durasse al massimo uno o due mesi. Ha chiuso sia per il calo degli ordini che per la tutela della salute di chi ci lavora, sia perché ha la produzione nella bergamasca.
> ...


Ma se quelli della commissione si sono presi due settimane per dare una risposta, cosa ci aspettiamo se alla fine sti benedetti eurobond potranno essere emessi, ma con dei limiti?
Le cose come stanno sono molto ambigue.
Se la BCE mette fuori del credito è chiaro che conviene maggiormente alla Germania che pagherebbe interessi molto più bassi ,che non a noi, o alla Spagna, per dire.
Con gli eurobond saremmo tutti allo stesso livello nella valutazione della reputazione sull'affidabilità nei confronti del creditore.
La garanzia trentennale dello stato sul prestito è un'altra variabile che la culona e gli altri "del Nord" non vogliono, per l'evidente possibilità che un d.p. così alto come il nostro faccia saltare magari dopo dieci anni la cassa , obbligando in solido gli altri ad accollarsi l'insolvenza. Questa è la fiducia all'interno di questa farsesca coalizione di nazioni retta oramai solo più dalla potente burocrazia al comando.
Rilevo che non si sente parlare della Grecia , dopo le tensioni con i profughi siriani sguinzagliati da erdogan ; non si capisce quanti aiuti hanno richiesto. Come non si capiscono i criteri della richiesta di aiuti economici e l'entità soprattutto , degli altri stati della comunità più importanti.
In TV  l'altro giorno parlavano del nuovo fondo Shure in alternativa al Mes; Ma poi qualcuno ha detto che è anche peggio del Mes, sia per la difficoltà di accesso che per le regole vincolanti.
Tra un po' finisce la prima settimana del mese e ancora non si è capito quando verranno erogati i soldi sui conti correnti.


----------



## feather (6 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Occorrono nuovi modelli, ma non saprei dirti quali.











						Man shot dead in Philippines for flouting coronavirus rules
					

Country’s first reported case of police shooting a civilian for refusing to follow restrictions to curb coronavirus.




					www.aljazeera.com
				




se vuoi provare questo di modello..


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2020)

feather ha detto:


> Man shot dead in Philippines for flouting coronavirus rules
> 
> 
> Country’s first reported case of police shooting a civilian for refusing to follow restrictions to curb coronavirus.
> ...


Io ricordo un caso simile riportato dai quotidiani in Cina. Un uomo ucciso dalla polizia in un conflitto a fuoco a una barriera. Decisamente non dovrebbe eessere questo il modello.


----------



## bluestar02 (6 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La Cina ha nascosto per mesi l'esistenza di questa epidemia la cui origine probabilmente risale dalla pessima abitudine di macellare gli animali vivi nei mercati privi di corrente elettrica, e per animali si intendono i pipistrelli. Ed è poco credibile sia quando fornisce i dati numerici dei contagiati sia ora quando dichiara di avere ottenuto progressi. A che prezzo?
> Forse la concezione di vita in Cina può trovare accettabili a lungo determinati comportamenti - ma ne dubito, il video della donna che cerca di scendere dal grattacielo per fuggire dalle guardie al portone rivela la natura coercitiva della gestione - ma in Italia credo sia impossibile proporre la stessa soluzione.
> In Italia e in Occidente.
> Occorrono nuovi modelli, ma non saprei dirti quali.


La cosa strana è che tutte le epidemie mondiali hanno quasi sempre avuto origine in Cina Se escludiamo naturalmente i virus portati dai conquistatori spagnoli nel nuovo mondo anche la peste nera probabilmente ha avuto origine in Cina e si è trasmessa poi in tutto il mondo anche se i pazienti 0 sono stati naturalmente i Genovesi del Fondaco dicaf Durante l'assedio da parte delle truppe dell'orda d'oro


----------



## stany (6 Aprile 2020)

In Senegal se ti trovano in giro dopo il coprifuoco la polizia ti riempie di bastonate.
Ma succede anche in India ed in altri paesi tra " democratici.


----------



## ologramma (6 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non dovrebbe essere compito nostro.
> Mi aspetto che chi ha una posizione di governo metta in campo tutte le risorse per gestire adeguatamente tutte le problematiche.
> Ti porto alcuni esempi personali.
> *La ditta di mia moglie ha chiuso perché si era illusa dalle parole di Conte che l'emergenza durasse al massimo uno o due mesi. Ha chiuso sia per il calo degli ordini che per la tutela della salute di chi ci lavora, sia perché ha la produzione nella bergamasca.*
> ...


non leggo il proseguo , ma rispondo ha quello evidenziato .
Le prime ordinanze , non certo inventate da Conte , sono state leggere perché il contagio da voi era partito alla grande senza segni evidenti, poi esploso e un altra ordinanza con prime limitazioni dato che c'erano casi all'allarmanti, chiusero per zona rossa due zone nel bassa lombardia  e zone gialle le are limitrofe, ma già il contagio era partito  .Dopo un ulteriore peggioramento ci fu la chiusura di fabbriche non necessarie , limitazione nei viaggi e trasporti ,uscite serali per moito (come il cazzaro l'estate) , le seconde case dei milanesi in liguria , emilia romagna , val d'aosta e trentino , come la partita di basket a pesaro , la fiera del fieno  solo per dire che il contagio si è propagato non solo da voi  ma anche nel resto d'Italia .
Le solite polemiche dei politici su quello si quello no , avrei fatto così e colà , di una cosa sono certo che la calata di braghe del famoso Baffino con l'artico 5 ha permesso di fare di una sanità  globale , ahimè governata da politici inadatti e prostrati al tornaconto politico, ne abbiamo fatto quante sono le regioni?
Speriamo che dopo per chi ce la farà ci ricordiamo delle cose che abbiamo visto e gli errori commessi .
Tocca rivedere per bene la burocrazia , ma delle regole ci vogliono avete visto come i furbetti solo per 600 euro ,pur avendo i mezzi , le hanno chieste e quando le daranno speriamo che non ci siano i soliti furbetti  come il reddito di cittadinanza .


----------



## stany (6 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> La cosa strana è che tutte le epidemie mondiali hanno quasi sempre avuto origine in Cina Se escludiamo naturalmente i virus portati dai conquistatori spagnoli nel nuovo mondo anche la peste nera probabilmente ha avuto origine in Cina e si è trasmessa poi in tutto il mondo anche se i pazienti 0 sono stati naturalmente i Genovesi del Fondaco dicaf Durante l'assedio da parte delle truppe dell'orda d'oro


Una mia prozia, come già ho scritto, morì di spagnola insieme con marito e figlia; si salvò solo un altro figlio appena nato 
Non è certo se contrasse l'infezione negli Usa, oppure in Italia dove rientrò dopo alcuni anni .
Le tesi dell'origine della spagnola sono varie; in un primo tempo si riteneva che si fosse sviluppata in America del Nord; ma successivamente ,studi più recenti, ipotizzano anche lo scenario della grande guerra . Ma anche la Cina ,come origine , con successiva mutazione devastante  proprio negli USA.
Come anche la cifra definitiva è sconosciuta : si pensa possano essere stati da 50 a 100 milioni, i morti.


----------



## stany (6 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> non leggo il proseguo , ma rispondo ha quello evidenziato .
> Le prime ordinanze , non certo inventate da Conte , sono state leggere perché il contagio da voi era partito alla grande senza segni evidenti, poi esploso e un altra ordinanza con prime limitazioni dato che c'erano casi all'allarmanti, chiusero per zona rossa due zone nel bassa lombardia  e zone gialle le are limitrofe, ma già il contagio era partito  .Dopo un ulteriore peggioramento ci fu la chiusura di fabbriche non necessarie , limitazione nei viaggi e trasporti ,uscite serali per moito (come il cazzaro l'estate) , le seconde case dei milanesi in liguria , emilia romagna , val d'aosta e trentino , come la partita di basket a pesaro , la fiera del fieno  solo per dire che il contagio si è propagato non solo da voi  ma anche nel resto d'Italia .
> Le solite polemiche dei politici su quello si quello no , avrei fatto così e colà , di una cosa sono certo che la calata di braghe del famoso Baffino con l'artico 5 ha permesso di fare di una sanità  globale , ahimè governata da politici inadatti e prostrati al tornaconto politico, ne abbiamo fatto quante sono le regioni?
> Speriamo che dopo per chi ce la farà ci ricordiamo delle cose che abbiamo visto e gli errori commessi .
> Tocca rivedere per bene la burocrazia , ma delle regole ci vogliono avete visto come i furbetti solo per 600 euro ,pur avendo i mezzi , le hanno chieste e quando le daranno speriamo che non ci siano i soliti furbetti  come il reddito di cittadinanza .




Sull'ultima parte: gli aiuti vanno dati a tutti quelli che li richiedono e che presentano le giuste argomentazioni per farlo ,salvo poi fare dei controlli molto stretti ed approfonditi e se necessario sanzionare in modo pesante chi ne ha approfittato.


----------



## ivanl (6 Aprile 2020)

Io spero che la GDF, finito 'sto casino, prenda uno per uno quelli che hanno chiesto il sussidio e verifichi fin dentro le mutande..vedrai quanti 'poveri' non cosi' poveri vengono fuori...


----------



## ologramma (6 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sull'ultima parte: gli aiuti vanno dati a tutti quelli che li richiedono e che presentano le giuste argomentazioni per farlo ,salvo poi fare dei controlli molto stretti ed approfonditi e se necessario sanzionare in modo pesante chi ne ha approfittato.


vero ,ecco perchè dico un po di burocrazia serve, vale il proverbio : una volta che si conosce la bestia si prendono precauzioni.
Siamo concordi su diversi punti amico mio , ti offro il caffè e anche qualcosa in più


----------



## stany (6 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> vero ,ecco perchè dico un po di burocrazia serve, vale il proverbio : una volta che si conosce la bestia si prendono precauzioni.
> Siamo concordi su diversi punti amico mio , ti offro il caffè e anche qualcosa in più


Grazie per il caffè; gradirei la mozzarella di bufala delle vostre partì!


----------



## ologramma (6 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Grazie per il caffè; gradirei la mozzarella di bufala delle vostre partì!


da me si trova ma non la produciamo , si inizia a trovare alla piana di fondi , ricordo grandi mangiate quando andavo giù a sperlonga ,  allo spaccio del campeggio si trovava  fresca ogni giorno , poi con suocero campano la mangiavo spessissimo come pure la famosa pastiera .
Non mi peso per scaramanzia  ha una collarina lunga un  metro e l'abbacchio già preso


----------



## stany (6 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> da me si trova ma non la produciamo , si inizia a trovare alla piana di fondi , ricordo grandi mangiate quando andavo giù a sperlonga ,  allo spaccio del campeggio si trovava  fresca ogni giorno , poi con suocero campano la mangiavo spessissimo come pure la famosa pastiera .
> Non mi peso per scaramanzia  ha una collarina lunga un  metro e l'abbacchio già preso


Visto che dicevi di essere rientrato nel peso, cerca di non esagerare, che poi in piscina dovrai farne di vasche per smaltire il lardo accumulato.


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sull'ultima parte: gli aiuti vanno dati a tutti quelli che li richiedono e che presentano le giuste argomentazioni per farlo ,salvo poi fare dei controlli molto stretti ed approfonditi e se necessario sanzionare in modo pesante chi ne ha approfittato.


Se non inietti, magari a fondo perduto, soldi, l'economia non riparte più.
E questo non lascerà indenne nessuno di noi.
L'economia reale, a differenza della rendita di capitale, vede soggetti interconnessi.
Se il bar chiude, avrò minor gettito fiscale, minori servizi erogabili, minori acquisti e quindi altre industrie, altri lavoratori che vedranno diminuire o annullare la propria rendita, senza che si salvi nessuno, perché anche le pensioni vengono erogate sulla base dei contributi dei dipendenti effettivi.
Per questo ho trovato drammatico il dato del crollo dell'85% delle vendite di auto.
Per questo la gestione di questa pandemia richiede la revisione e lo studio di nuovi modelli economici e sociali italiani che siano in grado di non far precipitare la situazione economica italiana a livelli drammatici. La sensazione è che non ci si muova dalle solite visioni di sempre.


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io spero che la GDF, finito 'sto casino, prenda uno per uno quelli che hanno chiesto il sussidio e verifichi fin dentro le mutande..vedrai quanti 'poveri' non cosi' poveri vengono fuori...


Sinceramente in 50 anni di vita io ho visto solo diminuire la ricchezza di tutte le famiglie che conosco.
Pensare che da questa situazione se ne esca con gli stessi concetti e le stesse visioni di 30 anni fa sarebbe deprimente. Io vorrei che se ne uscisse tutti più ricchi.
Non ci credo, ovviamente.


----------



## stany (6 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se non inietti, magari a fondo perduto, soldi, l'economia non riparte più.
> E questo non lascerà indenne nessuno di noi.
> L'economia reale, a differenza della rendita di capitale, vede soggetti interconnessi.
> Se il bar chiude, avrò minor gettito fiscale, minori servizi erogabili, minori acquisti e quindi altre industrie, altri lavoratori che vedranno diminuire o annullare la propria rendita, senza che si salvi nessuno, perché anche le pensioni vengono erogate sulla base dei contributi dei dipendenti effettivi.
> ...


E gli aiuti vanno dati per prima alla piccola impresa, all'artigianato ,ai lavoratori autonomi; naturalmente la grande impresa gode di privilegi scaturenti da una capacità di contrattazione maggiore , per cui in teoria ha maggiori garanzie .


----------



## stany (6 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sinceramente in 50 anni di vita io ho visto solo diminuire la ricchezza di tutte le famiglie che conosco.
> Pensare che da questa situazione se ne esca con gli stessi concetti e le stesse visioni di 30 anni fa sarebbe deprimente. Io vorrei che se ne uscisse tutti più ricchi.
> Non ci credo, ovviamente.


Allora....l'unico metodo perché il cittadino sia ricco è che lo stato sia povero.
Come negli anni 80, quando l'inflazione era alta, alti tassi di interesse, aumento del d.p. .
Siamo da almeno quindici anni proiettati in una condizione di severità dei conti, di contenimento della spesa pubblica, dell'aumento della tassazione diretta ed indiretta.
Aspettarsi un'inversione di tendenza è del tutto illusorio. Ci saranno ancora più sacrifici, non fosse altro che per pagare i prestiti che stentano a partire (in tutto 100 miliardi?) . Ricordo sempre che ogni anno, solo di interessi sui buoni tel tesoro poliennali ,paghiamo 80 miliardi !
Ammesso che avessimo un'economia integrata a livello europeo, omogenea per tassazione , regole legali ecc.. con una manifattura eterodiretta a livello di quote di produzione e di specializzazione , ammesso ciò, sarebbe possibile ,appena terminata questa crisi , divenire più competitivi svalutando l'euro nei confronti dello yen ?
Che senso avrebbe ? Si sarebbe comunque più produttivi e competitivi? Gli esempi di chi spende 150mila euro tra tasse oneri doganali ecc.. per acquistare una macchina che produce mascherine, è un modello di neoindustrialesimo credibile, oppure una retorica immagine anacronistica legata solo alla contingenza del momento? Siamo concreti: da vent'anni abbiamo assegnato le produzioni a basso contenuto tecnologico prima, e poi anche a medio-alto alle regioni del sud est asiatico a cui abbiamo concesso know how ,tecnologia e reti distributive .
La svalutazione della moneta unica negli anni è stato nei confronti del dollaro, col quale siamo arrivati (giustamente dico io) alla quasi parità.
Se lo stato non è imprenditore almeno per il trenta percento nell'economia della nazione , abbiamo un bel che vedere che poi pretenda la Golden Power  nei confronti del privato che ancora non ha delocalizzato  e che venga in qualche modo ritenuto strategico o di importanza storica ed emblematica della storia del paese; il rischio è che la UE sanzioni tali ingerenze come aiuto pubblico non consentito dai regolamenti comunitari.
Ma questa sarebbe una timida rivendicazione dell'autonomia nazionale che potrebbe aprire ad altri scenari nel medio termine.
Ma ora come ora serve l'elicottero che getti il denaro (come nell'immagine metaforica del termine anglosassone) ,senza troppi pensieri .  Sapendo che tutto andrà reso , si spera ad interessi zero.
L'alternativa è trovarsi qualche milione di disoccupati in più tra un paio di anni.


----------



## ologramma (6 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Visto che dicevi di essere rientrato nel peso, cerca di non esagerare, che poi in piscina dovrai farne di vasche per smaltire il lardo accumulato.


basta mangiare moderatamente e il peso non aumenta


----------



## stany (6 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> basta mangiare moderatamente e il peso non aumenta


Sembra facile...


----------



## ologramma (6 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sembra facile...


sono due anni che lo faccio , poi lo stomaco si abitua, solo bisogna essere rigorosi se no 15 kg come li perdi( staremo a vedere alla fine come ne riuscirò


----------



## bluestar02 (6 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sembra facile...


Io non aumento manco se mangio smodatamente


----------



## ologramma (6 Aprile 2020)

beato tu


----------



## ipazia (6 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non dovrebbe essere compito nostro.
> Mi aspetto che chi ha una posizione di governo metta in campo tutte le risorse per gestire adeguatamente tutte le problematiche.
> Ti porto alcuni esempi personali.
> La ditta di mia moglie ha chiuso perché si era illusa dalle parole di Conte che l'emergenza durasse al massimo uno o due mesi. Ha chiuso sia per il calo degli ordini che per la tutela della salute di chi ci lavora, sia perché ha la produzione nella bergamasca.
> ...


E' vero quello che scrivi.
Sono d'accordo non si tratti di ottimismo o pessimismo.

Si uscirà da questa situazione di emergenza, quando?
Non lo sanno.

E finita l'emergenza non sarà finita. Nel senso che molto probabilmente dovremo reinventare un mondo.
Piccolo o grande che sia. Ognuno dal suo posto.

Storicamente dalle epidemie c'è chi ne esce impoverito e chi ne esce arricchito.
Storicamente dopo le epidemie, assorbito l'urto, aumenta la ricchezza.
Assorbito l'urto significa che prima aumentano povertà e differenze e poi aumenta la ricchezza.

Non so niente di economia. Non sono in grado di leggere questo aspetto come fate voi. Ripeterei solo stereotipi di cui fondamentalmente non so niente. Riprodurrei schieramenti che sono già ora anacronistici, perchè la nostra società non si è mai trovata in una situazione di pandemia.
E anche la storia, per quanto possa essere riferimento, non ha situazioni in cui una pandemia è andata così veloce.
La spagnola ci ha impiegato due anni a diffondersi.
Qui oggi siamo ad aprile, se ne è parlato le prime volte a fine dicembre, due settimane fa ancora c'era chi pensava che per pasquetta saremmo stati a posto...

sono tre mesi.
Pensare che in tre mesi si riesca a stendere un piano stabile e definito globale come lo è la pandemia, ecco, forse questo è ottimistico.  

Questa situazione coinvolge tutto il mondo.
Non sarà così semplice trovare un piano B che intersechi le esigenze di un singolo stato e quelle di una economia globale (senza parlare di usi e costumi etc etc).

E capisco che faccia una paura tremenda. Io senza piani B mi cago in mano.

Ma penso anche che in questo momento pre-occuparsi non serve ad altro se non a nutrire l'angoscia dell'inattività e di tutto quello che si muove sotto l'inattività forzata. Il senso di impotenza e come si ribalta sul senso di auto-efficacia di ognuno.

Penso che un buon modo per far fronte a meccanismi che sì, sono psicologici, ma riverberano nel fare quotidiano, sia ognuno occuparsi di quello di cui si può occupare.

Reinventare reti sociali di scambio e collaborazione. E parlo anche di scambi concreti eh (io ho le uova tu hai salame)
Reinventare lo scambio. E reinventare modi di stare nel quotidiano. La vicinanza e la lontananza.
Addestrarsi per quando l'emergenza sarà finita, ma la pandemia no.
Che si ricomincerà a lavorare.

Ma ricominciare in preda all'ansia di farlo significa rischiare di ripiombare in quello che stiamo vivendo ora.
Ripiombarci, sarebbe molto peggio di ora, se dovesse accadere.

Occuparsi significa partire dalla realtà contingente.
Spostare l'attenzione sul presente. E non sulla paura che fa il presente proiettato nel futuro. ( e la preoccupazione funziona esattamente così: prendo il presente e lo spalmo in avanti).
Mi spiego?

Agire su quello su cui si può agire.
Nel proprio quotidiano.
Ognuno nella sua posizione. Dal commesso al ristoratore all'impiegato al dirigente ai vari datori nelle varie aziende.
Adesso vince chi sa stare nel qui e ora. E adattarsi.

Quello che accadrà non lo si può sapere. Ma ci si può arrivare in forze.

Arrivarci sfiancati dalla preoccupazione è controproducente. E toglie opzioni e opportunità.

In un qualche modo io credo che economicamente si troveranno delle soluzioni. (io non le so. Sono una ignorante).

L'aspetto positivo di una pandemia è che non riguarda un singolo paese.
E quindi in un qualche modo, in particolare per noi fortunati da questa parte del mondo, significa che non si lascia indietro nessuno.
Sia chiaro, questo non significa andrà tutto bene. Non significa che tutti arriveremo nello stesso punto. ci saranno differenze, anche notevoli probabilmente.
E non significa che le soluzioni che troveranno saranno gradite o gradevoli.

Saranno lacrime e sangue per tanti. Per qualcuno lo sono già.

Ma in un modo o nell'altro si andrà oltre.

Serve lasciar andare quel che conosciamo.
Stare nel qui e ora e iniziare a immaginare.
Progettare.

E studiare.
Rinnovare.
Cambiare.


----------



## stany (6 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Io non aumento manco se mangio smodatamente


Nemmeno più di tanto anche io ...solo che ad un certo punto ci si stabilizza e perdere anche solo cinque kg è un'impresa.


----------



## bluestar02 (6 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Nemmeno più di tanto anche io ...solo che ad un certo punto ci si stabilizza e perdere anche solo cinque kg è un'impresa.


Capito. Una mia amica ha perso 42 Kg con la dieta di Lemme e non li ha mai più ripresi. Pensare che sembra un idiota.


----------



## stany (7 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Capito. Una mia amica ha perso 42 Kg con la dieta di Lemme e non li ha mai più ripresi. Pensare che sembra un idiota.


Lemme...quello che fa mangiare la pasta alla carbonara alla sera....Mah!
Io devo solo aumentare la massa muscolare che prenderà il posto del lardo;  i muscoli pesano più del grasso. Ma ad una certa se si conserva l'appetito dei vent'anni è na tragedia.   
Ma non mi lamento: devo solo fare più esercizio fisico e mangiare meno e meglio.
Per oltre vent'anni ho fatto macrobiotica, altrimenti ora sarei devastato.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Io dopo anni sono felice.
> Felice dentro.


Goditela.


----------



## ologramma (7 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se non inietti, magari a fondo perduto, soldi, l'economia non riparte più.
> E questo non lascerà indenne nessuno di noi.
> L'economia reale, a differenza della rendita di capitale, vede soggetti interconnessi.
> Se il bar chiude, avrò minor gettito fiscale, minori servizi erogabili, minori acquisti e quindi altre industrie, altri lavoratori che vedranno diminuire o annullare la propria rendita, senza che si salvi nessuno, perché anche le pensioni vengono erogate sulla base dei contributi dei dipendenti effettivi.
> ...


tanto che ce frega la paracula come tanti altri a de localizzato  paga le tasse altrove, ma i dipendenti molti sono in italia . lho già scritto  le stasse andrebbero pagate per quello che vendi in italia  e stany mi ha detto che in america fanno così.
Sarà dura ripartire , tutti ne parlano e dicono che d riaprire le fabbriche , i sindacati garanzie per non infettarsi, ma quando saremo usciti bene o male dalla pandemia , siamo certi che gli altri siano al pari nostro ?
Poi come facciamo ad esportare le cose se loro sono ancora nel pieno essendo partiti dopo?


----------



## stany (7 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> tanto che ce frega la paracula come tanti altri a de localizzato  paga le tasse altrove, ma i dipendenti molti sono in italia . lho già scritto  le stasse andrebbero pagate per quello che vendi in italia  e stany mi ha detto che in america fanno così.
> Sarà dura ripartire , tutti ne parlano e dicono che d riaprire le fabbriche , i sindacati garanzie per non infettarsi, ma quando saremo usciti bene o male dalla pandemia , siamo certi che gli altri siano al pari nostro ?
> Poi come facciamo ad esportare le cose se loro sono ancora nel pieno essendo partiti dopo?


Nei paesi dove ci sono i dazi funziona così!
In realtà parlavo della Svezia in particolare .
Se un bene viene costruito al di fuori del territorio nazionale viene gravato di dazi per l'importazione ; e in Svezia mi pare che fino ad una certa cilindrata le tasse siano simili alle nostre,poi aumentano vertiginosamente come su tutti i beni di lusso facendone lievitare il prezzo di vendita  fino al doppio! 

In Italia scatta il superbollo sulle auto superiori ai 185 kW (es.ferrari 812 GTS con 588 kW paga 8647 eu/anno.....una fiat panda 1200 ne ha 69  di kW e paga 132 euro anno) .

Se invece hai una vecchia Audi A6 che supera i 100 kilowatt del valore di 3000 euro ti attiri i controlli dell'Agenzia delle entrate e  scatta il redditometro.

Per l'ex  Fabbrica italiana Automobili Torino, ora  nell'acronimo, ha perso emblematicamente la "I" e la "T" , che tragicamente rende bene l'idea della perdita dell'italianità del marchio. E qui l'azione del Golden Power dei vari governi del recente passato che hanno assistito alla snaturazione di un marchio storico come quello , dov'era?


----------



## ologramma (7 Aprile 2020)

grazie con me per i super bolli sfondi una porta aperta anzi mi ricorda ancora l'incazzatura .Io con 500 per andare e ritornare da napoli , nel 1975 , solo per inquadrare il tempo, mettevo 7000 lire di benzina  e l'amico di mio padre ne spendeva molto meno con io gasolio aveva un mercedes , con il passare degli anni acquistai una fiat  a gasolio  così avrei risparmiato trainando, dopo poco mi misero il famoso super bollo di 600 mila lire e dopo poco l'assicurazione maggiorata perchè con il diesel, dicevano loro mi sembra Rosi Bindi , altre 50 mila lirette .Le tasse assurde per fare cassa e intanto il buco aumentava sempre .
Alcune cose le scrivo ma non entro nei particolari perchè non sono un economista , ma che lavoro fai o facevi? Curiosità se non in chiaro in pv


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Lemme...quello che fa mangiare la pasta alla carbonara alla sera....Mah!
> Io devo solo aumentare la massa muscolare che prenderà il posto del lardo;  i muscoli pesano più del grasso. Ma ad una certa se si conserva l'appetito dei vent'anni è na tragedia.
> Ma non mi lamento: devo solo fare più esercizio fisico e mangiare meno e meglio.
> Per oltre vent'anni ho fatto macrobiotica, altrimenti ora sarei devastato.


Col mio lavoro, da 30 anni, mangio quello che posso, dove posso, quando posso. Se non avessi un metabolismo da alieno rotolerei. Tutto culo dono della natura..
Ah esami sangue ok.


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Aprile 2020)

V.H. sta preparando per domani un percorso di guerra in giardino. Almeno passiamo il tempo mantenendoci in forma


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> V.H. sta preparando per domani un percorso di guerra in giardino. Almeno passiamo il tempo mantenendoci in forma


----------



## stany (7 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> grazie con me per i super bolli sfondi una porta aperta anzi mi ricorda ancora l'incazzatura .Io con 500 per andare e ritornare da napoli , nel 1975 , solo per inquadrare il tempo, mettevo 7000 lire di benzina  e l'amico di mio padre ne spendeva molto meno con io gasolio aveva un mercedes , con il passare degli anni acquistai una fiat  a gasolio  così avrei risparmiato trainando, dopo poco mi misero il famoso super bollo di 600 mila lire e dopo poco l'assicurazione maggiorata perchè con il diesel, dicevano loro mi sembra Rosi Bindi , altre 50 mila lirette .Le tasse assurde per fare cassa e intanto il buco aumentava sempre .
> Alcune cose le scrivo ma non entro nei particolari perchè non sono un economista , ma che lavoro fai o facevi? Curiosità se non in chiaro in pv


Mi sono occupato di logistica, acquisti, lavorazioni meccaniche,politica e sindacato.
Il superbollo lo pagai anche io con una Minidiesel  tre cilindri ,990cc , motore daiatshu; andavo al mare in Friuli con 12mila lire da Torino.


----------



## stany (7 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> V.H. sta preparando per domani un percorso di guerra in giardino. Almeno passiamo il tempo mantenendoci in forma


Attento a non saltare sulle mine; manda avanti la cana .


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Attento a non saltare sulle mine; manda avanti la cana .


Tranquillo ne esco vivo. Oggi faccio pratica nello smontaggio e rimontaggio armi...bendato... credo che bendati si possotno fare anche dei giochi più interessanti ma visto che ci tiene tanto facciamolo


----------



## stany (7 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Col mio lavoro, da 30 anni, mangio quello che posso, dove posso, quando posso. Se non avessi un metabolismo da alieno rotolerei. Tutto culo dono della natura..
> Ah esami sangue ok.


Avrai due vermi accompagnati (uno solo è solitario )


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 9231


Tu scherzi ma è cosi quando fa gli addestramenti operativi


----------



## stany (7 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Tranquillo ne esco vivo. Oggi faccio pratica nello smontaggio e rimontaggio armi...bendato... credo che bendati si possotno fare anche dei giochi più interessanti ma visto che ci tiene tanto facciamolo


Attento a dove infilerà la canna


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Avrai due vermi accompagnati (uno solo è solitario )


Mi ricordo un mio compagno di classe del liceo che poi scienze di fare medicina come facoltà universitaria alla sua ragazza che voleva si impegnasse con lui alla fine decise di arrivare da lei con una scatoletta di Cartier e dirle Guarda cara ti ho regalato un solitario e in effetti aveva rimosso una Tenia con tanto di scolice e proglottide e gliela regalo dentro la confezione dell'anello si mollano dopo due mesi


----------



## stany (7 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Mi ricordo un mio compagno di classe del liceo che poi scienze di fare medicina come facoltà universitaria alla sua ragazza che voleva si impegnasse con lui alla fine decise di arrivare da lei con una scatoletta di Cartier e dirle Guarda cara ti ho regalato un solitario e in effetti aveva rimosso una Tenia con tanto di scolice e proglottide e gliela regalo dentro la confezione dell'anello si mollano dopo due mesi


Ah..due mesi! Io avrei pensato subito


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ah..due mesi! Io avrei pensato subito


A quanto ricordo ci fu un periodo di riflessione


----------



## stany (7 Aprile 2020)

Io me ne sto tranquillamente seduto all'ombra....mia cognata ,nel cortile, ha già fatto più di cinque km!


----------



## stany (7 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> A quanto ricordo ci fu un periodo di riflessione


Voleva mantenere in vita il "serpente"; ma poi morì!


----------



## stany (7 Aprile 2020)

Tra un poco andrò in cantina per costituire un barbecue,con quello che ho trovato (c'è parecchio da lavorare) .
Ne ho ma sono sparsi in giro e non posso andare a recuperarli.
La soddisfazione è realizzarlo senza comprare nemmeno una vite,con quello che ho trovato nella cantina .
Solo che in una giornata così bella è quasi in delitto.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Tu scherzi ma è cosi quando fa gli addestramenti operativi


Guarda, io vorrei tanto che fosse tutto inventato. 
Ma può essere tutto vero, purtroppo.


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda, io vorrei tanto che fosse tutto inventato.
> Ma può essere tutto vero, purtroppo.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda, io vorrei tanto che fosse tutto inventato.
> Ma può essere tutto vero, purtroppo.


----------



## disincantata (7 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sinceramente in 50 anni di vita io ho visto solo diminuire la ricchezza di tutte le famiglie che conosco.
> Pensare che da questa situazione se ne esca con gli stessi concetti e le stesse visioni di 30 anni fa sarebbe deprimente. Io vorrei che se ne uscisse tutti più ricchi.
> Non ci credo, ovviamente.


50  ANNI fa chi era ricco?  Le case sia a MILANO che in luoghi   adesso d'élite  valevano pochissimo rispetto ad oggi.
Forse  il  paragone andrebbe fatto rispetto a 20 anni fa.


----------



## danny (7 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Nei paesi dove ci sono i dazi funziona così!
> In realtà parlavo della Svezia in particolare .
> Se un bene viene costruito al di fuori del territorio nazionale viene gravato di dazi per l'importazione ; e in Svezia mi pare che fino ad una certa cilindrata le tasse siano simili alle nostre,poi aumentano vertiginosamente come su tutti i beni di lusso facendone lievitare il prezzo di vendita  fino al doppio!
> 
> ...


Senza alcuno strumento che possa intervenire sui cambi, sui dazi e sulla moneta siamo totalmente dipendenti da organismi esterni che possono non avere interessi che collimano con i nostri.
In questo momento sono palesi i limiti che porta la totale mancanza di autonomia.
Direi che tra qualche mese potremo contare i fallimenti in carico alle PMI del nord Italia. Futura terra di conquista straniera, quando arriverà il solito mantra dell'attirare i capitali stranieri. 
Chi pensa sempre ai complotti crede al virus come invenzione. 
Io invece lo vedo come occasione. 
Qualcuno avrà parecchio da guadagnarci a spese nostre.


----------



## danny (7 Aprile 2020)

disincantata ha detto:


> 50  ANNI fa chi era ricco?  Le case sia a MILANO che in luoghi   adesso d'élite  valevano pochissimo rispetto ad oggi.
> Forse  il  paragone andrebbe fatto rispetto a 20 anni fa.


Appunto. Noi vivevamo a Milano e avevamo una seconda casa in Val d'Aosta.
Moh, hinterland e bungalow.
C'era meno forbice: sembra che la rendita da patrimonio sia tornata ai livelli ottocenteschi, ovviamente per una limitata fascia di persone.
Per tutti gli altri è calato il potere d'acquisto.


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Senza alcuno strumento che possa intervenire sui cambi, sui dazi e sulla moneta siamo totalmente dipendenti da organismi esterni che possono non avere interessi che collimano con i nostri.
> In questo momento sono palesi i limiti che porta la totale mancanza di autonomia.
> Direi che tra qualche mese potremo contare i fallimenti in carico alle PMI del nord Italia. Futura terra di conquista straniera, quando arriverà il solito mantra dell'attirare i capitali stranieri.
> Chi pensa sempre ai complotti crede al virus come invenzione.
> ...


Non hai ragione. Di più.


----------



## Martes (7 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Col mio lavoro, da 30 anni, mangio quello che posso, dove posso, quando posso. Se non avessi un metabolismo da alieno rotolerei. Tutto culo dono della natura..
> Ah esami sangue ok.


Non è un problema la salute, perché secondo me finisci ammazzato


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Aprile 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Non è un problema la salute, perché secondo me finisci ammazzato


Chi muore per la patria è vissuto assai!
Sei positiva mi piaci


----------



## stany (7 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Direi che tra qualche mese potremo contare i fallimenti in carico alle PMI del nord Italia. Futura terra di conquista straniera





danny ha detto:


> Qualcuno avrà parecchio da guadagnarci a spese nostre.


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> View attachment 9237View attachment 9238


Ma questo è niente Stany.
Tutto il settore turistico.
I porti.
E chiuse le PMI c'è spazio per le imprese straniere.
Il raggiungimento di quel famoso picco, ovvero quel momento in cui a ogni nuovo contagiato corrisponde un paziente guarito, dopodiché inizia la discesa rapida che porta ad azzerare gradualmente il numero delle persone positive (il momento in cui i numeri forniti saranno negativi) non ha quasi più senso, ora, perché arriverà prima la protesta di tutto il mondo delle PMI, delle partite IVA e del sommerso. 
Io non so se arriviamo a maggio con questa chiusura totale. 
È probabile che si aprano le aziende in tutta Italia, compresi i centri commerciali, io ipotizzo fine mese. 
Continueremo per un po' a spostarci solo per lavoro, a legare la nostra vita esterna solo a quello, poi dopo, forse per l'estate riapriranno ai viaggi, agli spostamenti ludici. 
La questione economica e quella di tolleranza della quarantena stanno prendendo il sopravvento. Sono diventate più urgenti.
Ovviamente il virus sarà ancora presente per lungo tempo, quindi vivremo  seguendo misure di distanziamento necessarie.


----------



## stany (8 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Tutto il settore turistico.
> I porti.
> E chiuse le PMI c'è spazio per le imprese straniere


E Gratteri stasera ribadiva il rischio concreto che le mafie si approprino delle attività della ristorazione, del turismo; in pratica quelle che verrebbero infiltrate in un primo tempo  mediante aiuti economici, per poi essere acquisite al fine di crearne centri di riciclaggio . Questo presuppone naturalmente che il tessuto economico e sociale,ma soprattutto politico sia sempre più connivente con le organizzazioni mafiose.
Che dire...se non ci salverà lo stato saranno le Mafie SPA a farlo! E probabilmente in modo più tempestivo ed efficiente.
Intanto si sentono cifre ritenute inverosimili fino a ieri; ho sentito dire 750 miliardi...con la leva , forse cento senza ....
Intanto, come prevedevo ,per la grande industria le cose sembrano più chiare e veloci. Per i piccoli ancorché paiano meno burocratiche le procedure , sembra che i soldi non siamo molti e destinati a pagare le nuove tasse e per la sopravvivenza, mentre le esposizioni bancarie già in atto corrono normalmente . E qui casca l'asino: se un piccolo esercente aveva a gennaio investito nella propria attività, facendo un mutuo che si aggiunge a quello che magari ha già , concesso sui risultati positivi pregressi, ora, magari avrà perso clienti e mercato, e con max 25mila euro ,forse paga l'affitto dei locali,il mutuo di casa ed i finanziamenti in corso. Se non si riprende avrà solo posticipato di sei otto mesi la chiusura.
Forse ,con le dovute precauzioni bisognerebbe veramente riaprire tutto entro maggio.


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> E Gratteri stasera ribadiva il rischio concreto che le mafie si approprino delle attività della ristorazione, del turismo; in pratica quelle che verrebbero infiltrate in un primo tempo  mediante aiuti economici, per poi essere acquisite al fine di crearne centri di riciclaggio . Questo presuppone naturalmente che il tessuto economico e sociale,ma soprattutto politico sia sempre più connivente con le organizzazioni mafiose.
> Che dire...se non ci salverà lo stato saranno le Mafie SPA a farlo! E probabilmente in modo più tempestivo ed efficiente.
> Intanto si sentono cifre ritenute inverosimili fino a ieri; ho sentito dire 750 miliardi...con la leva , forse cento senza ....
> Intanto, come prevedevo ,per la grande industria le cose sembrano più chiare e veloci. Per i piccoli ancorché paiano meno burocratiche le procedure , sembra che i soldi non siamo molti e destinati a pagare le nuove tasse e per la sopravvivenza, mentre le esposizioni bancarie già in atto corrono normalmente . E qui casca l'asino: se un piccolo esercente aveva a gennaio investito nella propria attività, facendo un mutuo che si aggiunge a quello che magari ha già , concesso sui risultati positivi pregressi, ora, magari avrà perso clienti e mercato, e con max 25mila euro ,forse paga l'affitto dei locali,il mutuo di casa ed i finanziamenti in corso. Se non si riprende avrà solo posticipato di sei otto mesi la chiusura.
> Forse ,con le dovute precauzioni bisognerebbe veramente riaprire tutto entro maggio.


Stavo leggendo che Scarpe e Scarpe ha chiesto il concordato preventivo.
Lo Stato concede prestiti agevolati, ma i prestiti vanno restituiti, sono comunque debiti che si sommano agli altri.
Chi ha chiuso per decreto l'attività si aspettava un rimborso da parte dello stato, l'abbattimento delle tasse e comunque un periodo limitato di lock down.
La ditta di mia moglie, per dire, ora vorrebbe riaprire, ma non sa come pagare i dipendenti.
Sono saltate fiere importanti, c'è stato un crollo degli ordini, la liquidità è limitata.
Anche noi ci troviamo comunque con uno stipendio in meno, ma le spese non sono cambiate.
C'è anche chi ora non ha stipendio. 
Le priorità stanno cambiando per molti.
Da una parte un fallimento certo, dall'altra il rischio di beccarsi un virus che è mortale solo per l'1%.


----------



## stany (8 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La ditta di mia moglie, per dire, ora vorrebbe riaprire, ma non sa come pagare i dipendenti


Se manca il giro di cassa del fatturato per un mese ce la si fa; se permane e si perdono fatturati strategici diventa molto difficile riprendersi. Non tutti fanno il pane, la pasta o la carta igienica; e questi settori con la crisi hanno implementato il fatturato (la carta da culo perché la gente mangia di più, e allora....).


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Se manca il giro di cassa del fatturato per un mese ce la si fa; se permane e si perdono fatturati strategici diventa molto difficile riprendersi. Non tutti fanno il pane, la pasta o la carta igienica; e questi settori con la crisi hanno implementato il fatturato (la carta da culo perché la gente mangia di più, e allora....).


già, ci sono settori per i quali  sarà impossibile


----------



## stany (8 Aprile 2020)




----------



## isabel (8 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Stavo leggendo che Scarpe e Scarpe ha chiesto il concordato preventivo.
> Lo Stato concede prestiti agevolati, ma i prestiti vanno restituiti, sono comunque debiti che si sommano agli altri.
> Chi ha chiuso per decreto l'attività si aspettava un rimborso da parte dello stato, l'abbattimento delle tasse e comunque un periodo limitato di lock down.
> La ditta di mia moglie, per dire, ora vorrebbe riaprire, ma non sa come pagare i dipendenti.
> ...


C'è anche un altro rischio, ossia quello di riaprire tutto e ritrovarsi tra qualche tempo nella situazione attuale.
E ti faccio un esempio.
Immagina che domani riaprano tutte le attività, secondo te, quanto afflusso ci sarebbe in un negozio di abbigliamento?
Quanti uscirebbero a cuor leggero a comprare cose superflue?
Quale indotto avrebbero le attività commerciali se un tot di clientela decide di non affluire, un po' perché già impoverita, un po' perché prudente?

Io non sono così certa che al "tutto aperto" tutti risponderebbero "Yeah!".
E il fallimento sarebbe ancora dietro l'angolo, non trovi?


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> C'è anche un altro rischio, ossia quello di riaprire tutto e ritrovarsi tra qualche tempo nella situazione attuale.
> E ti faccio un esempio.
> Immagina che domani riaprano tutte le attività, secondo te, quanto afflusso ci sarebbe in un negozio di abbigliamento?
> Quanti uscirebbero a cuor leggero a comprare cose superflue?
> ...


Il 30 giugno è la scadenza per il pagamento di parecchie tasse, IRPEF, IRAP, IRES. 
Un'impresa chiusa per decreto o un settore paralizzato, come quello del turismo o dello spettacolo, come potrà trovare risorse per il pagamento delle tasse?
Come potranno pagare i dipendenti?
Quando arriva la cassa integrazione per i dipendenti?
E le 600 euro per le Partite Iva?
Qualcuno le ha viste?
E come pagheranno le pensioni, se ci saranno meno contributi versati? 
Al governo se non troveranno la soluzione apriranno tutto, in barba a quello che dicono i medici competenti e specializzati. 
Pur avendo un avanzo primario da anni, non abbiamo più risorse spendibili, come stato. 
Nella lista delle priorità, il Coronavirus è stato retrocesso.
Apriranno a maggio per dar modo di arrivare a questa scadenza del 30 giugno, qualche impresa accederà ai finanziamenti bancari, poi ci sarà qualche nuovo focolaio e chiuderanno nuovamente.
Ad agosto o a ottobre.
Questo è uno scenario che ritengo probabile, ma che spero non si avveri.


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> C'è anche un altro rischio, ossia quello di riaprire tutto e ritrovarsi tra qualche tempo nella situazione attuale.
> E ti faccio un esempio.
> Immagina che domani riaprano tutte le attività, secondo te, quanto afflusso ci sarebbe in un negozio di abbigliamento?
> Quanti uscirebbero a cuor leggero a comprare cose superflue?
> ...


Direi che è uno scenario altamente imprevedibile è pericoloso


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2020)

Coronavirus, la lezione della Grecia: pochi morti e contagi
					

La lezione del Paese ellenico a tutta Europa: ha agito con grande prudenza ed è riuscita a contenere il numero dei contagi e dei morti, chiudendo le scuole prima di tutti




					www.ilgiornale.it


----------



## isabel (9 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Direi che è uno scenario altamente imprevedibile è pericoloso


Già.


----------



## isabel (9 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Il 30 giugno è la scadenza per il pagamento di parecchie tasse, IRPEF, IRAP, IRES.
> Un'impresa chiusa per decreto o un settore paralizzato, come quello del turismo o dello spettacolo, come potrà trovare risorse per il pagamento delle tasse?
> Come potranno pagare i dipendenti?
> Quando arriva la cassa integrazione per i dipendenti?
> ...


Difficile prevedere il futuro.
O sapere quali scelte saranno prese, leggevo oggi che il lockdown sarà probabilmente prorogato fino al 3 maggio.


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Difficile prevedere il futuro.
> O sapere quali scelte saranno prese, leggevo oggi che il lockdown sarà probabilmente prorogato fino al 3 maggio.


Direi sicuramente


----------



## isabel (9 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Direi sicuramente


Quindi, le priorità, non mi sembra siano cambiate.


----------



## bluestar02 (10 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Quindi, le priorità, non mi sembra siano cambiate.


No


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Quindi, le priorità, non mi sembra siano cambiate.


Finora mi sembra che nessuno abbia visto un soldo, né di cassa Integrazione né di aiuti alle imprese.
Anzi, per le Partiva Iva si deve ricominciare da capo.








						Partita IVA, nuovi requisiti per il bonus di 600 euro: novità DL Liquidità per professionisti
					

Partita IVA, nuovi requisiti per il bonus di 600 euro ai professionisti iscritti a Casse private: il Decreto Liquidità cambia le carte in tavola e porta allo stop a pagamenti e domande. Le novità.




					www.money.it
				



Come si possa pensare che economicamente questo sia sostenibile a lungo mi lascia perplesso.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Difficile prevedere il futuro.
> O sapere quali scelte saranno prese, leggevo oggi che il lockdown sarà probabilmente prorogato fino al 3 maggio.


In Spagna si va al 20 di maggio.
Nessuno può dire come potrà comportarsi il virus perché è ovviamente ingovernabile.
Tutti però possono fare delle previsioni sull'economia.
Cacciari ha detto che rischiamo a breve di non avere neppure più i soldi per pensioni e statali.
Se allo stato non entrano tasse e  se contemporaneamente le imprese non vedono onorate le fatture è impensabile che l'apparato statale resti in piedi a lungo.
E' una situazione in cui non potendo in alcun modo agire in autonomia, ma dipendendo totalmente dalla volontà europea, non ci sono soluzioni senza costi.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2020)

Una domanda: qualcuno del forum o in famiglia ha perdite di reddito o economiche in questo periodo?
Qualcuno ha visto CIG o le 600 euro di sostegno (decreto del 17/3)?
Io ho il mio stipendio, questo mese ha coperto RCA auto, rata auto e una parte di spesa alimentare.
Le spese condominiali ovviamente messe da parte, resteranno indietro, ma chi le paga?
Mia moglie non vede un soldo dall'ultimo stipendio di febbraio. Sta aspettando una risposta per la CIG.


----------



## Lostris (10 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Una domanda: qualcuno del forum o in famiglia ha perdite di reddito o economiche in questo periodo?
> Qualcuno ha visto CIG o le 600 euro di sostegno (decreto del 17/3)?
> Io ho il mio stipendio, questo mese ha coperto RCA auto, rata auto e una parte di spesa alimentare.
> Le spese condominiali ovviamente messe da parte, resteranno indietro, ma chi le paga?
> Mia moglie non vede un soldo dall'ultimo stipendio di febbraio. Sta aspettando una risposta per la CIG.


Per il momento sto lavorando da casa circa tre giorni a settimana, dalla seconda settimana di marzo.
L’azienda ha attivato la cassa integrazione, comunque, attiva da marzo.

Su marzo io ho utilizzato, per coprire i residui, il congedo parentale, più conveniente per me.
Adesso su aprile coprirò i giorni non lavorati con le ferie arretrate, poi se dovessero esaurirsi con la cassa.

Per il momento non ho grosse perdite di reddito.


----------



## ologramma (10 Aprile 2020)

noi viviamo di pensione quindi  a noi non ci danno niente , solo vorrei capire quando fu da dare il reddito di cittadinanza ci fu una polemica grossa come una casa , tutti o quasi a dire bisogna vedere a chi la diamo se hanno altre cose, se lavorano in nero e così e colà ora tutti ad aspettare la manna dal cielo , ragazzi bisogna avere pazienza che la cosa è lunga , un passaggio l'hanno approvato ieri in senato e poi metti tutti d'accordo  , sembra che nessuno abbia una lira da parte  , ma il mese di ferie , lo so che è pagato, che cade il mondo ?
Situazione critica e grave quindi comprendo tutte le domande


----------



## stany (10 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> , ma il mese di ferie , lo so che è pagato, che cade il mondo ?





ologramma ha detto:


> , sembra che nessuno abbia una lira da parte ,


Purtroppo ,e non solo oggi, sono anni che , stando a fonti governative, il 40% delle famiglie italiane non può affrontare una spesa imprevista ed improvvisa di 700euro!
Le medie statistiche vorrebbero che ciascuno dei 60milioni di italiani abbia in banca circa 70mila euro!  Ma sappiamo che non è così! Come diceva Trilussa c'è chi mangia un pollo ,chi due, e chi niente..ma  la media.....


----------



## ologramma (10 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Purtroppo ,e non solo oggi, sono anni che , stando a fonti governative, il 40% delle famiglie italiane non può affrontare una spesa imprevista ed improvvisa di 700euro!
> Le medie statistiche vorrebbero che ciascuno dei 60milioni di italiani abbia in banca circa 70mila euro!  Ma sappiamo che non è così! Come diceva Trilussa c'è chi mangia un pollo ,chi due, e chi niente..ma  la media.....


e tu ci credi  che non possono affrontare  una spesa imprevista? Certo che non posso sapere di tutte le famiglie d'italia , la cosa è più critica per le persone anziane sole o chi guadagna pochissimo e per chi a perso il lavoro ,ma la maggior parte che vuoi che ci fa due mesi di sosta, sempre sperando che la cosa duri fino al 3 maggio se no la vedo dura


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> noi viviamo di pensione quindi  a noi non ci danno niente , solo vorrei capire quando fu da dare il reddito di cittadinanza ci fu una polemica grossa come una casa , tutti o quasi a dire bisogna vedere a chi la diamo se hanno altre cose, se lavorano in nero e così e colà ora tutti ad aspettare la manna dal cielo , ragazzi bisogna avere pazienza che la cosa è lunga , un passaggio l'hanno approvato ieri in senato e poi metti tutti d'accordo  , sembra che nessuno abbia una lira da parte  , ma il mese di ferie , lo so che è pagato, che cade il mondo ?
> Situazione critica e grave quindi comprendo tutte le domande


I soldi da parte li ha chi ha stipendio e pensione ,chi lavora autonomamente deve investire quello che ha negli strumenti e nei mezzi di lavoro per stare al passo con tempi e concorrenza. Anzi,  usa fidi e finanziamenti.


----------



## isabel (10 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Finora mi sembra che nessuno abbia visto un soldo, né di cassa Integrazione né di aiuti alle imprese.
> Anzi, per le Partiva Iva si deve ricominciare da capo.
> 
> 
> ...


Che si determinerà un impoverimento (ovviamente non omogeneo) credo sia una certezza.
Credo che, anche una volta riaperte le attività, gli introiti non saranno per ogni settore quelli pre-pandemia.

Riguardo la cassa integrazione, so con certezza che nella mia azienda è già attiva.
Non è estesa a tutti, ad esempio io non sono in cassa ma diversi colleghi lo sono.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> I soldi da parte li ha chi ha stipendio e pensione ,chi lavora autonomamente deve investire quello che ha negli strumenti e nei mezzi di lavoro per stare al passo con tempi e concorrenza. Anzi,  usa fidi e finanziamenti.


Nel tuo settore, come siete messi?
Perché credo che la percezione della crisi economica a cui siamo andando incontro sia molto diversa a seconda delle attività.
Avere uno stipendio fisso, un lavoro in smartworking o una pensione non danno modo di comprendere le criticità di chi oggi ha una PMI o una Microimpresa.
Già solo una contrazione del settore turistico - che rischia di perdere l'anno - avrà ripercussioni su tutti, costituendo parte importante del PIL.
Siamo infatti tutti legati e collegati, anche chi si sente più tranquillo perché è dipendente pubblico.


----------



## ologramma (10 Aprile 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> I soldi da parte li ha chi ha stipendio e pensione ,chi lavora autonomamente deve investire quello che ha negli strumenti e nei mezzi di lavoro per stare al passo con tempi e concorrenza. Anzi,  usa fidi e finanziamenti.


io lavoravo autonomamente  e se non avevo soldi da parte delle volte per anticipare il lavoro dove attingere alla scorta,  non è che ti pagavano subito , ai tempi di mio padre si lavorava a forza di piccoli acconti si tirava avanti, servivano per pagare gli operai e  mettendoci dei propri , il saldo te lo facevano vedere dopo due anni se andava bene .
Altra cosa le fabbriche e le fabbrichette  e lì ti do ragione, devo dire però che quando vengono pagati  li  soldi non sono pochi basta sapersi amministrare 
Seguo i lavori al ponte  grande lavoro che seguo su webcam , vedi che quando si lavora gli italiani sono i meglio


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Nel tuo settore, come siete messi?
> Perché credo che la percezione della crisi economica a cui siamo andando incontro sia molto diversa a seconda delle attività.
> Avere uno stipendio fisso, un lavoro in smartworking o una pensione non danno modo di comprendere le criticità di chi oggi ha una PMI o una Microimpresa.
> Già solo una contrazione del settore turistico - che rischia di perdere l'anno - avrà ripercussioni su tutti, costituendo parte importante del PIL.
> Siamo infatti tutti legati e collegati, anche chi si sente più tranquillo perché è dipendente pubblico.


il mio settore è uno dei peggiori perché dipende (nel mio caso) dallo sport, dalla danza, dalla moda e dallo spettacolo.tutti mondi abituati a grandi numeri di persone nello stesso ambiente.
non so quando questo potrà ripartire, sarà di sicuro l'ultimo e subirà drastici cambiamenti


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> il mio settore è uno dei peggiori perché dipende (nel mio caso) dallo sport, dalla danza, dalla moda e dallo spettacolo.tutti mondi abituati a grandi numeri di persone nello stesso ambiente.
> non so quando questo potrà ripartire, sarà di sicuro l'ultimo e subirà drastici cambiamenti


Terribile, purtroppo.


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> *io lavoravo autonomamente  e se non avevo soldi da parte delle volte per anticipare il lavoro* dove attingere alla scorta,  non è che ti pagavano subito , ai tempi di mio padre si lavorava a forza di piccoli acconti si tirava avanti, servivano per pagare gli operai e  mettendoci dei propri , il saldo te lo facevano vedere dopo due anni se andava bene .
> Altra cosa le fabbriche e le fabbrichette  e lì ti do ragione, devo dire però che quando vengono pagati  li  soldi non sono pochi basta sapersi amministrare
> Seguo i lavori al ponte  grande lavoro che seguo su webcam , vedi che quando si lavora gli italiani sono i meglio


avevi la fortuna che la base del tuo lavoro era "il tuo lavoro" ed erano tempi migliori


----------



## ologramma (10 Aprile 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> avevi la fortuna che la base del tuo lavoro era "il tuo lavoro" ed erano tempi migliori


il mio lavoro ha avuto tempi migliori  dall'anno 1994  fino al duemila , nel frattempo era iniziata  una  lenta discesa, nel mio caso grande concorrenza di forze straniere specialmente rumene  con lavori scadenti e pochi soldi .
Comunque bene o male sono arrivato alla pensione  e ho pagato quei minimi contributi per prendere la pensione ha fatica aiutato dallo stipendio di mia moglie, ho anche dato una mano a mio fratello per un po di anni se no non ce la poteva fare da solo aveva male all'anca che poi si è messo la protesi .


----------



## bluestar02 (10 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Finora mi sembra che nessuno abbia visto un soldo, né di cassa Integrazione né di aiuti alle imprese.
> Anzi, per le Partiva Iva si deve ricominciare da capo.
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti non lo è


----------



## Vera (10 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> Seguo i lavori al ponte  grande lavoro che seguo su webcam , vedi che quando si lavora gli italiani sono i meglio


Allora anche voi pensionati fate smart working


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Allora anche voi pensionati fate smart working


Il cantiere...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2020)

Mia figlia e partner Smart working, figlio un po’ smart working un po’ cassa integrazione, compagna ferie e cassa integrazione. Ricomincerà il lavoro con prescrizioni di distanza e sanificazione.


----------



## Vera (10 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il cantiere...


Se il pensionato non va al cantiere, il cantiere va dal pensionato


----------



## stany (10 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> e tu ci credi  che non possono affrontare  una spesa imprevista? Certo che non posso sapere di tutte le famiglie d'italia , la cosa è più critica per le persone anziane sole o chi guadagna pochissimo e per chi a perso il lavoro ,ma la maggior parte che vuoi che ci fa due mesi di sosta, sempre sperando che la cosa duri fino al 3 maggio se no la vedo dura


Ci credo si! Chi ha un solo stipendio, affitto o mutuo da pagare , figli da vestire e mandare a scuola , certo non mette da parte i risparmi.
Sono vent'anni che si dice che una parte del paese non arriva alla quarta settimana...


----------



## stany (10 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> Seguo i lavori al ponte grande lavoro che seguo su webcam , vedi che quando si lavora gli italiani sono i meglio


----------



## spleen (13 Aprile 2020)

Se ne è andato oggi un mio stretto conoscente, 62 anni, nessuna malattia importante pregressa, sedato e intubato da 2 settimane. Comincio a provare un po' di rabbia, non so bene verso chi o cosa. Il cerchio si stringe.


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Se ne è andato oggi un mio stretto conoscente, 62 anni, nessuna malattia importante pregressa, sedato e intubato da 2 settimane. Comincio a provare un po' di rabbia, non so bene verso chi o cosa. Il cerchio si stringe.


Mi dispiace...

E' tempo di perdite questo.  
E l'età si abbassa. 
Un collega storico di anni ne aveva 58. Nessuna patologia.


----------



## ologramma (13 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi dispiace...
> 
> E' tempo di perdite questo.
> E l'età si abbassa.
> Un collega storico di anni ne aveva 58. Nessuna patologia.


certo se tuti gli anziani non ce la fanno con chi vuoi se la prenda il coronacvirus?
Avete letto che sperimenteranno in Inghilterra un vaccino fatto da una azienda farmaceutica di Pomezia (sulla via del mare vicino a me) e credo da una cosa dell'università di Oxford su 550 persone volontarie sani per testarlo , in italia avrebbero fatto un pippone che levate


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> certo se tuti gli anziani non ce la fanno con chi vuoi se la prenda il coronacvirus?
> Avete letto che sperimenteranno in Inghilterra un vaccino fatto da una azienda farmaceutica di Pomezia (sulla via del mare vicino a me) e credo da una cosa dell'università di Oxford su 550 persone volontarie sani per testarlo , in italia avrebbero fatto un pippone che levate


Un pippone non lo so ma io mi fiderei zero di un vaccino creato in così poco tempo


----------



## ologramma (13 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un pippone non lo so ma io mi fiderei zero di un vaccino creato in così poco tempo


sono due aziende serie , testato tutto già con efficacia si cerca solo di anticipare i tempi perchè in Italia credo ci vogliono mesi prima di testarlo su degli esseri umani, data l'urgenza  si puo sorvolare cosa che credo non si puo fare in Italia credo è.
leggi l'ansa e li è spiegato meglio








						Vaccino anti-Covid, in aprile via ai test sull'uomo  - Salute & Benessere
					

Messo a punto dall'azienda Advent-Irbm di Pomezia insieme con lo Jenner Institute della Oxford University  (ANSA)




					www.ansa.it


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> sono due aziende serie , testato tutto già con efficacia si cerca solo di anticipare i tempi perchè in Italia credo ci vogliono mesi prima di testarlo su degli esseri umani, data l'urgenza  si puo sorvolare cosa che credo non si puo fare in Italia credo è.
> leggi l'ansa e li è spiegato meglio
> 
> 
> ...


Non metto in dubbio la serietà ci mancherebbe
Metto in dubbio la tempistica e avrei timore di farmi vaccinare


----------



## ologramma (13 Aprile 2020)

bisogna fidarsi , quella azienda non è  la prima venuta  è una azienda seria e credo che è quella che procura i vaccini dell'influenza che si fanno all'inizio inverno , dovrei domandare ma credo che sia lei




__





						IRBM
					

PASSIONATE ABOUT SCIENCE




					www.irbm.com
				



Vedi cosa dico


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Se ne è andato oggi un mio stretto conoscente, 62 anni, nessuna malattia importante pregressa, sedato e intubato da 2 settimane. Comincio a provare un po' di rabbia, non so bene verso chi o cosa. Il cerchio si stringe.


Mi spiace moltissimo.
Non riesco a immaginare cosa troveremo, alla fine. Si poteva fare meglio un sacco di cose, ma non succede mai. E dare un peso e un senso a tutto alla fine è spesso ancora più complesso.
Per assurdo, mi sento comunque molto fiducioso (dall'inizio) nei confronti di tutto il personale medico. E sono quasi stupito che le istituzioni si affidino alla consulenza scientifica, per quanto caotica, incoerente, spesso priva di argomenti definitivi.
Guardo al resto del mondo e mi sembra che non ci siano meglio o peggio. La grande differenza la fa soltanto la disponibilità di risorse a quanto pare. E su come sono state gestite queste ultime sarà molto più semplice fare i conti, alla fine.


----------



## bluestar02 (13 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Se ne è andato oggi un mio stretto conoscente, 62 anni, nessuna malattia importante pregressa, sedato e intubato da 2 settimane. Comincio a provare un po' di rabbia, non so bene verso chi o cosa. Il cerchio si stringe.


Mi spiace davvero. Condoglianze


----------



## stany (13 Aprile 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2918521854837699&id=100000397384988


----------



## bluestar02 (13 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi dispiace...
> 
> E' tempo di perdite questo.
> E l'età si abbassa.
> Un collega storico di anni ne aveva 58. Nessuna patologia.


Negli USA è più drammatica di quanto si vede molto più drammatica. Sarà una ecatombe. Più morti che in Vietnam


----------



## isabel (13 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Se ne è andato oggi un mio stretto conoscente, 62 anni, nessuna malattia importante pregressa, sedato e intubato da 2 settimane. Comincio a provare un po' di rabbia, non so bene verso chi o cosa. Il cerchio si stringe.


Mi spiace. 
Della perdita e della rabbia.


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Negli USA è più drammatica di quanto si vede molto più drammatica. Sarà una ecatombe. Più morti che in Vietnam


E' quasi una regola aurea....peggio di quello che si vede.
Foss'anche perchè lo sguardo, tutto, tutto insieme, non ce la fa semplicemente prima a contenerlo poi a processarlo.

E' una difesa antica.


----------



## spleen (13 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Mi spiace.
> Della perdita e della rabbia.


Sono riuscito a capire da cosa deriva la rabbia, dalla impossibilità di combattere, di lottare. Ho sempre pensato che la sorte migliore che possa toccare ad una persona sia quella di andarsene anche sconfitto, ma di aver perlomeno combattuto.
Caratterialmente sono sempre stato una persona combattiva, certo, non per le cazzate.
E' il senso di impotenza che mi infastidisce, per il mio carattere.
Sono fatto così.


----------



## isabel (13 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono riuscito a capire da cosa deriva la rabbia, dalla impossibilità di combattere, di lottare. Ho sempre pensato che la sorte migliore che possa toccare ad una persona sia quella di andarsene anche sconfitto, ma di aver perlomeno combattuto.
> Caratterialmente sono sempre stato una persona combattiva, certo, non per le cazzate.
> E' il senso di impotenza che mi infastidisce, per il mio carattere.
> Sono fatto così.


Immaginavo la rabbia venisse da lì e per questo il "mi spiace". 
Sono anche io una persona combattiva per carattere e conosco la sensazione che deriva dalla rabbia quando non si può convogliare in maniera positiva. 
Quando "non ci si può neppure provare" a far qualcosa. 
È carattere, dici bene.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Se ne è andato oggi un mio stretto conoscente, 62 anni, nessuna malattia importante pregressa, sedato e intubato da 2 settimane. Comincio a provare un po' di rabbia, non so bene verso chi o cosa. Il cerchio si stringe.


Mi spiace molto.


----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Se ne è andato oggi un mio stretto conoscente, 62 anni, nessuna malattia importante pregressa, sedato e intubato da 2 settimane. Comincio a provare un po' di rabbia, non so bene verso chi o cosa. Il cerchio si stringe.


Mi dispiace.


----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2020)

Circola la bozza delle ipotesi discusse ieri nell'incontro tra Conte e le parti sociali. Nulla di definitivo o ufficiale, ma poiché sono tabelle pubblicate anche da quotidiani oso sperare non siano del tutto campate in aria e comunque credo possano essere oggetto di discussione: per questo le condivido. Da prendere con le pinze e con la raccomandazione che fino a dichiarazione contraria valgono le regole dell'ultimo DPCM. Se avete notizie che è una cazzata ditelo, perché è un po' ovunque e non si comprende quanto sia attendibile.


----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2020)




----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2020)




----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> *certo se tuti gli anziani non ce la fanno con chi vuoi se la prenda il coronacvirus?*
> Avete letto che sperimenteranno in Inghilterra un vaccino fatto da una azienda farmaceutica di Pomezia (sulla via del mare vicino a me) e credo da una cosa dell'università di Oxford su 550 persone volontarie sani per testarlo , in italia avrebbero fatto un pippone che levate


Non è che il virus è uno spirito maligno che vuole uccidere e, se non trova vecchi, ammazza i giovani.
Un virus è un virus non ha scopo né volontà. È una forma particolare  di vita che si riproduce finché può.
Gli effetti letali non sono granché utili alla vita del virus.


----------



## ologramma (14 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che il virus è uno spirito maligno che vuole uccidere e, se non trova vecchi, ammazza i giovani.
> Un virus è un virus non ha scopo né volontà. È una forma particolare  di vita che si riproduce finché può.
> Gli effetti letali non sono granché utili alla vita del virus.


dai la mia era una valutazione anche un po ironica, serviva solo ha far vedere che colpisce tutti , solo gli anziani , poco protetti dove sono concentrati e cioè negli ospizi  si infettano più degli altri , questo è avvenuto  su al nord come al centro e penso anche al sud, poi che si infettono tutti è uno stato di fatto .
Lo hanno detto il virus si serve di noi per replicarsi quindi chi più o meno lo prenderebbe se non si riesce a seguire le regole date dai nostri esperti, e questo è il motivo perchè siamo in quarantena .
Gli altri problemi una deputata senza dire il partito  ma della maggioranza , ha detto che gli aiuti sono frenati dalla nostra mastodontica  burocrazia  che ci portiamo dietro da secoli oserei dire, se facciamo sempre nuove regole  mi spiegate come si possa accelerare?
Porto un esempio , gara di appalto vinta ricorso della seconda  in graduatoria, valutazione ,processo  ma quando cazzo pensi che si risolvi sto problema ?
E questo applichiamolo a tutto , poi ci mettiamo gli interessi di partito e abbiamo completato l'opera, che schifo d'Italia


----------



## bluestar02 (14 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che il virus è uno spirito maligno che vuole uccidere e, se non trova vecchi, ammazza i giovani.
> Un virus è un virus non ha scopo né volontà. È una forma particolare  di vita che si riproduce finché può.
> Gli effetti letali non sono granché utili alla vita del virus.


Non è una forma di vita, almeno lo fosse abbiamo alcuni "super antibiotici" disponibili, quelli usati per uccidere i cd superbatteri.
Ma a prescindere da questo Noi purtroppo dovremo fare i conti con questa situazione ancora per molti mesi negli Stati Uniti è veramente una ecatombe sono morte persone che conoscevo in ottima salute in questo momento non riesco a vederne la fine e nemmeno a pensare positivo.
Oggi vengono a farci un tampone di controllo covid e check up medico approfondito.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Non è una forma di vita, almeno lo fosse abbiamo alcuni "super antibiotici" disponibili, quelli usati per uccidere i cd superbatteri.
> Ma a prescindere da questo Noi purtroppo dovremo fare i conti con questa situazione ancora per molti mesi negli Stati Uniti è veramente una ecatombe sono morte persone che conoscevo in ottima salute in questo momento non riesco a vederne la fine e nemmeno a pensare positivo.
> Oggi vengono a farci un tampone di controllo covid e check up medico approfondito.


Ti è sfuggito particolare?
Ragazzi non si muore solo in Afghanistan o in incidente d’auto, ci sono pure le malattie, tra queste vi è il Covid19. 
Dobbiamo superare un periodo di emergenza. Lo supereremo e adotteremo alcune forme di precauzione che ridurranno la mortalità anche per altre malattie.


----------



## bluestar02 (14 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti è sfuggito particolare?
> Ragazzi non si muore solo in Afghanistan o in incidente d’auto, ci sono pure le malattie, tra queste vi è il Covid19.
> Dobbiamo superare un periodo di emergenza. Lo supereremo e adotteremo alcune forme di precauzione che ridurranno la mortalità anche per altre malattie.


L'umanità è sopravvissuta ad innumerevoli pandemie. Sicuramente sopravviverà al COVID19.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2020)

Due tamponi di controllo negativi. Sono guarita.
Nonostante i numerosi aperitivi la superficialità e il bisogno di disegnini e aver parlato con medici fantasmi  (scusate ma dopo gg di ansia un sassolino dalla scarpa me lo tolgo)


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Due tamponi di controllo negativi. Sono guarita.
> Nonostante i  aperitivi aperitivi la superficialità e il bisogno di disegnini e aver parlato con medici fantasmi  (scusate ma dopo gg di ansia un sassolino dalla scarpa me lo tolgo)


Dai, ora 100 giorni di completo isolamento e poi se va tutto bene ti si manda a buttare via il pattume dopo cena 2 minuti


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dai, ora 100 giorni di completo isolamento e poi se va tutto bene ti si manda a buttare via il pattume dopo cena 2 minuti


Ahahaha
burlone


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Circola la bozza delle ipotesi discusse ieri nell'incontro tra Conte e le parti sociali. Nulla di definitivo o ufficiale, ma poiché sono tabelle pubblicate anche da quotidiani oso sperare non siano del tutto campate in aria e comunque credo possano essere oggetto di discussione: per questo le condivido. Da prendere con le pinze e con la raccomandazione che fino a dichiarazione contraria valgono le regole dell'ultimo DPCM. Se avete notizie che è una cazzata ditelo, perché è un po' ovunque e non si comprende quanto sia attendibile. View attachment 9294


4 maggio fine  fase 1, in Lombardia sarà ancora parziale l'avvio. I dati non aiutano.


----------



## feather (15 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Non è una forma di vita


In realtà non c'è una risposta univoca in materia









						Are viruses alive?
					






					microbiologysociety.org


----------



## bluestar02 (15 Aprile 2020)

feather ha detto:


> In realtà non c'è una risposta univoca in materia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si so che stanno discutendone


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2020)

]





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> 4 maggio fine  fase 1, in Lombardia sarà ancora parziale l'avvio. I dati non aiutano.


Familiari e RSA.
Anche la zia di mia moglie è appena morta in una RSA. 
In Belgio c'è lo stesso problema.
Avendo una zia belga, capisco perché.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> ]
> Familiari e RSA.
> Anche la zia di mia moglie è appena morta in una RSA.
> In Belgio c'è lo stesso problema.
> Avendo una zia belga, capisco perché.


anche in Francia e sicuramente anche negli altri stati. La verità la sapremo se è quando finirà


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2020)

Tutte le scuse sono buone per uscire; abbiamo il terremoto


----------



## spleen (16 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Due tamponi di controllo negativi. Sono guarita.
> Nonostante i numerosi aperitivi la superficialità e il bisogno di disegnini e aver parlato con medici fantasmi  (scusate ma dopo gg di ansia un sassolino dalla scarpa me lo tolgo)


Sono contento, i tuoi come stanno?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono contento, i tuoi come stanno?


Bene
Poca differenza con me
Scommetterei per altri 3 asintomatici


----------



## perplesso (16 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Se ne è andato oggi un mio stretto conoscente, 62 anni, nessuna malattia importante pregressa, sedato e intubato da 2 settimane. Comincio a provare un po' di rabbia, non so bene verso chi o cosa. Il cerchio si stringe.


spiacemi


----------



## perplesso (16 Aprile 2020)

Coronavirus, morto lo scrittore cileno Luis Sepulveda
					

Lo scrittore cileno aveva 70 anni: era stato ricoverato a fine febbraio in ospedale a Oviedo. Aveva contratto il virus a un festival letterario in Portogallo




					www.ilgiornale.it


----------



## bluestar02 (16 Aprile 2020)

Negli USA è molto complicata anche lì
Penso rimarremo qui in Italia per un po'. 
Sabato preparo i panzerotti fritti.


----------



## ologramma (16 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> 4 maggio fine  fase 1, in Lombardia sarà ancora parziale l'avvio. I dati non aiutano.


dillo a tuoi politici che comandano , gli ha parlato salvini e allora stamattina ha cambiato idea quel pupazzo del presidente, siete una marea di infetti , sai cosa ho scritto stamattina sul social per rispondere  ad un signore,se la cosa si riaffaccia su da voi bisogna che l'impiastro fa una rete di recinzione  per chiudere la Lombardia  come ha fatto il suo amico ungherese , mi dispiace per quelli di voi che non c'entrano una mazza


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> dillo a tuoi politici che comandano , gli ha parlato salvini e allora stamattina ha cambiato idea quel pupazzo del presidente, siete una marea di infetti , sai cosa ho scritto stamattina sul social per rispondere  ad un signore,se la cosa si riaffaccia su da voi bisogna che l'impiastro fa una rete di recinzione  per chiudere la Lombardia  come ha fatto il suo amico ungherese , mi dispiace per quelli di voi che non c'entrano una mazza


Sicuramente la situazione della Lombardia per una serie di ritardi e errori, sottovalutazioni dei rischi che non hanno avuto colore politico (sta mania dei consensi sui social, fanculo ai social media manager di partito), tagli alla sanità da era Formigoni con la crescita dell'imprenditoria privata, devastazione della  medicina del territorio e limitatezza nelle risorse rese disponibili è di merda. 
Non sono convinto che altrove possano avere la sicurezza di non finire nelle stesse condizioni qualora si riaprisse tutto. 
Sono però convinto che, Lombardia a parte, prima o poi ci faranno andare tutti quanti al lavoro, obbligandoci al contempo a restare a casa nel tempo libero per mesi.


----------



## spleen (16 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> dillo a tuoi politici che comandano , gli ha parlato salvini e allora stamattina ha cambiato idea quel pupazzo del presidente, siete una marea di infetti , sai cosa ho scritto stamattina sul social per rispondere  ad un signore,se la cosa si riaffaccia su da voi bisogna che l'impiastro fa una rete di recinzione  per chiudere la Lombardia  come ha fatto il suo amico ungherese , mi dispiace per quelli di voi che non c'entrano una mazza


Intanto calmati, secondariamente smetti di insultare chi vive qui.
Il fatto che dove vivi tu sia stato relativamente risparmiato dalla pandemia non ti autorizza a crederti migliore di chi vive qui, e non ti autorizza nemmeno a sputare veleno sugli amministratori di queste regioni, che hanno certo gravi difetti, ma credimi, non sono certo peggio di tanti incopetenti che governano voi a livello locale e nazionale.
Siccome la banda di appestati, come hai scritto sopra, tra l'altro è quella che paga, col pil che produce, il conto del ristorante dove tutti magnano, abbiate almeno la decenza di moderare i toni.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Intanto calmati, secondariamente smetti di insultare chi vive qui.
> Il fatto che dove vivi tu sia stato relativamente risparmiato dalla pandemia non ti autorizza a crederti migliore di chi vive qui, e non ti autorizza nemmeno a sputare veleno sugli amministratori di queste regioni, che hanno certo gravi difetti, ma credimi, non sono certo peggio di tanti incopetenti che governano voi a livello locale e nazionale.
> Siccome la banda di appestati, come hai scritto sopra, tra l'altro è quella che paga, col pil che produce, il conto del ristorante dove tutti magnano, abbiate almeno la decenza di moderare i toni.


Ma soprattutto non diamo retta ai giornali di partito senza seguire l'operazione di sciacallaggio politico fatta sui social intorno a questa vicenda. 
Cerchiamo di vedere la situazione senza faziosità, anche perché nessuno può dirsi ancora tranquillo veramente.


----------



## spleen (16 Aprile 2020)

Tasse sulle Regioni: cos'è il residuo fiscale e chi se ne avvantaggia
					

Il calcolo è complicato, ma i grandi numeri non mentono: il Nord paga in tasse molto di più di quanto riceve. Si chiama: residuo fiscale




					www.truenumbers.it
				




Ecco, qualche numero per capire di cosa parliamo.
Lo sport nazionale è diventato il tiro al piccione verso l'amministrazione delle regioni che tengono in sostanza in piedi i conti dello stato. Da parte di parvenù che fino l'altro ieri vendevano bottigliette d'acqua allo stadio, tanto per capire in mano di chi siamo.
Errori più o meno gravi sono stati commessi da tutti ma passata la bufera, se vogliamo stare in piedi e non fallire è meglio che si faccia di tutto per rimettere in moto il cuore produttivo di questo paese.


----------



## spleen (16 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto non diamo retta ai giornali di partito senza seguire l'operazione di sciacallaggio politico fatta sui social intorno a questa vicenda.
> Cerchiamo di vedere la situazione senza faziosità, anche perché nessuno può dirsi ancora tranquillo veramente.


A ciscuno le sue competenze. Stato per -serie- linee guida, regioni come amministratori capaci e competenti.
Qualche scellerato i giorni scorsi ha persino ipotizzato di ristatalizzare la sanità, con l'effetto pratico che ne uscirebbero devastate le sanità anche delle regioni dove funziona.
Ma è mai possibile che in sto disgraziato paese non si riesca a far tesoro nemmeno delle cose che funzionano per diffonderle?
Sta cazzo di ideologia vetero sovietica di personaggi pagati 30.000 euro al mese, fini campioni di decadenti utopie, quando finirà?


----------



## Skorpio (16 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Tasse sulle Regioni: cos'è il residuo fiscale e chi se ne avvantaggia
> 
> 
> Il calcolo è complicato, ma i grandi numeri non mentono: il Nord paga in tasse molto di più di quanto riceve. Si chiama: residuo fiscale
> ...


È verissomo 

Però a questo punto qui, al primo (1*) caso di operaio positivo, vorrei sperare che sarà molto chiaro sin da ieri l'altro cosa fare. 

Perché sennò davvero sarebbe una barzelletta di cattivo gusto ripiombare nella approssimazione e nella emotività 

E dobbiamo sapere (o per meglio dire "dovrebbe sapere") chi ha governo,  sin da ieri l'altro, che un "primo caso" da qualche parte, ci sarà


----------



## ologramma (16 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Intanto calmati, secondariamente smetti di insultare chi vive qui.
> Il fatto che dove vivi tu sia stato relativamente risparmiato dalla pandemia non ti autorizza a crederti migliore di chi vive qui, e non ti autorizza nemmeno a sputare veleno sugli amministratori di queste regioni, che hanno certo gravi difetti, ma credimi, non sono certo peggio di tanti incopetenti che governano voi a livello locale e nazionale.
> Siccome la banda di appestati, come hai scritto sopra, tra l'altro è quella che paga, col pil che produce, il conto del ristorante dove tutti magnano, abbiate almeno la decenza di moderare i toni.


io se leggi non ho insultato nessuno o solo detto che quei fenomeni che avete eletto , un giorno dicono una cosa e un altro giorno un altra , basta leggere cosa scrivono o dicono e te ne accorgi :Mi sembra  solo su da voi c'è sta polemica  tra il potere centrale e le vostre disposizioni , anche quelle del veneto  dice poi si corregge , e dato che comanda la destra con il fenomeno di Berlusconi sembra che vi prendete gioco del governo e di quello che dice ,Ha baffino lo mazzolerei che per paura di quello stronzo di Bossi approvo l'articolo 5 così ecco cosa troviamo in tutta la sanita , ci era stato detto di prepararsi dopo la sarse e l'ebola di provvedere per la prossima pandemia , che è successo niente si è fatto anzi dismesso altre strutture  per favorire il privato, non intendo solo da voi ma anche da noi .
Comunque la favoletta che ci facevano studiare a scuola che il nord essendo più vicino all'europa quindi era la zona più industrializzata ,avevate ragione  lo siete , ma lo abbiamo permesso non dico il centro ma il sud che lo avete prima spolpato della forza lavoro a basso costo , farei un pedegry delle famiglie e vediamo quanti ce ne sono  del sud ,ma tanto sono cose che ho scritto , quindi non denigro il nord ma il loro modo di fare ecco perchè ricordo con piacere il mio amico commilitone 
Milanese che mi diceva a romano non di dispiacere che c'è pensi mi .
Guarda che di cose ne direi moltissime e non per denigrare ma siete stati sempre un po per non dire molto paraculi, voi siete fatti sempre i calzoncini vostri degli altri non vi è fregato mai un bel niente , solo parole .
Ho la mia età quindi di cose ne so molte e se l'hai presa come una  offesa mi dispiace ma io ce l'ho solo con il cazzaro verde e la ciurma dietro  che poi c'è anche quel fenomeno di Meloni che è romana che l'appoggia , leggi quanti ce ne sono indagati ogni giorno .


----------



## spleen (16 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È verissomo
> 
> Però a questo punto qui, al primo (1*) caso di operaio positivo, vorrei sperare che sarà molto chiaro sin da ieri l'altro cosa fare.
> 
> ...


Guarda che io non sono uno di quelli che vuole riaprire ad ogni costo.

Comunque se un primo caso ci sarà, l'alternativa quale sarebbe? Chiusiamo baracca e burattini fino l'anno prossimo?


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> dillo a tuoi politici che comandano , gli ha parlato salvini e allora stamattina ha cambiato idea quel pupazzo del presidente, siete una marea di infetti , sai cosa ho scritto stamattina sul social per rispondere  ad un signore,se la cosa si riaffaccia su da voi bisogna che l'impiastro fa una rete di recinzione  per chiudere la Lombardia  come ha fatto il suo amico ungherese , mi dispiace per quelli di voi che non c'entrano una mazza


persone non competenti che hanno insistito a voler gestire la situazione.
Non hanno la minima idea di come siano le cose sul lato pratico.


----------



## ologramma (16 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> persone non competenti che hanno insistito a voler gestire la situazione.
> Non hanno la minima idea di come siano le cose sul lato pratico.


meno male che qualcuno capisce l'errore


----------



## ologramma (16 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> dillo a tuoi politici che comandano , gli ha parlato salvini e allora stamattina ha cambiato idea quel pupazzo del presidente, siete una marea di infetti , sai cosa ho scritto stamattina sul social per rispondere  ad un signore,se la cosa si riaffaccia su da voi bisogna che l'impiastro fa una rete di recinzione  per chiudere la Lombardia  come ha fatto il suo amico ungherese , mi dispiace per quelli di voi che non c'entrano una mazza


sbagliato scrivere infetti dovevo scrivere positivi così ti suona più lieve e garbato


----------



## Skorpio (16 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda che io non sono uno di quelli che vuole riaprire ad ogni costo.
> 
> Comunque se un primo caso ci sarà, l'alternativa quale sarebbe? Chiusiamo baracca e burattini fino l'anno prossimo?


Ma non lo penso tu lo sia

Se un primo caso ci sarà.. 
Chi ha governo deve sapere oggi e prepararsi, e non farsi trascinare dalle onde

Chi ha governo ha in capo questo compito, "che si fa?" io me lo posso permettere, forse anche tu
Non abbiamo "governo" 

Chi ha governo non può permetterselo, per me, benintesi


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> meno male che qualcuno capisce l'errore


ormai lo abbiamo capito tutti, ma non lo risolvono.
 molti sindaci della,hinterland si stanno lamentando con lettere alla Regione proprio perché non si sta facendo nulla per arginare.
Nessuno risponde, alle richieste avanzate


----------



## ologramma (16 Aprile 2020)

SALVINI VERGOGNOSO!
È scioccante la dichiarazione rilasciata da Matteo Salvini stamattina:

ha chiesto alla Procura e alla Guardia di Finanza di aspettare che i medici e i pazienti abbiano finito di morire, prima di mandare ispettori o magistrati, in ospedali e case di riposo.

Avete capito bene, nessun rispetto per le migliaia di decessi e per le sofferenze di un intero popolo.

Dopo la strage nelle RSA lombarde perché chi di dovere non dovrebbe indagare e ricercare la verità? I cittadini hanno il diritto di sapere tutta la verità su quello che è accaduto nella sanità lombarda.

Non c'è proprio nulla da attendere.
vedi che scrive il fenomeno , voleva pure l'indulto per gli amministratori con un emendamento, loro quando altri hanno fatto casibni in altre regioni ne hanno cavalcato l'onda del malcontento ed hanno vinto al sud


----------



## Skorpio (16 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> SALVINI VERGOGNOSO!
> È scioccante la dichiarazione rilasciata da Matteo Salvini stamattina:
> 
> ha chiesto alla Procura e alla Guardia di Finanza di aspettare che i medici e i pazienti abbiano finito di morire, prima di mandare ispettori o magistrati, in ospedali e case di riposo.
> ...


Olo.. Scommetto che Salvini ti sta antipatico, ci ho preso?


----------



## spleen (16 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Olo.. Scommetto che Salvini ti sta antipatico, ci ho preso?


Fa parte del solito sistema di addossare le colpe agli effetti e alle loro personificazioni e non alle cause.
Le cause prodotte da una politica che ha smesso di occuparsi di chi vota per Salvini e che liquida chi lo fa come dei reietti ignoranti ed egoisti.

Perchè è di una comodità estrema dipingere il Salvini di turno come la sentina di ogni male rifiutandosi di capire che il suo consenso deriva non solo da ignoranza ma da problematiche reali e da richiesta di rappresentanza che altri semplicemente non sanno nè vogliono intercettare.

La stessa politica ignorante, impreparata, pretenziosa, che pretende ormai da un pezzo di governare un paese infischiandosene di capire i propri cittadini.

Consiglio a chi ha tempo e voglia di leggere due libri:
La notte della sinistra di Federico Rampini
e Il sacco del Nord di Luca Ricolfi.

Entrambi scritti da personaggi che sono tutt'altro di destra o salviniani.
Giusto per capire qualcosina in più eh.

Se poi vogliamo crogiolarci nelle coglionate, tipo che il nord è industrializzato perchè è vicino all' Europa tralasciando il trascurabile fatto che lo è per moltissimi altri motivi, non escluso nè secondario il fatto che tante persone hanno fatto del lavoro una religione di vita......
Beh di che vogliamo discutere?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Fa parte del solito sistema di addossare le colpe agli effetti e alle loro personificazioni e non alle cause.
> Le cause prodotte da una politica che ha smesso di occuparsi di chi vota per Salvini e che liquida chi lo fa come dei reietti ignoranti ed egoisti.
> 
> Perchè è di una comodità estrema dipingere il Salvini di turno come la sentina di ogni male rifiutandosi di capire che il suo consenso deriva non solo da ignoranza ma da problematiche reali e da richiesta di rappresentanza che altri semplicemente non sanno intercettare.
> ...


A questa stregua i tedeschi avevano fatto bene a votare Hitler. I motivi di scontento e di rancore c’erano.
Ti leggo molto reattivo su molti argomenti.
Hai sicuramente validi motivi.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## spleen (16 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A questa stregua i tedeschi avevano fatto bene a votare Hitler. I motivi di scontento e di rancore c’erano.
> Ti leggo molto reattivo su molti argomenti.
> Hai sicuramente validi motivi.
> Un abbraccio.


Perciò Salvini è come Hitler in pratica. Abbè.
Guarda che a scrivere che il consenso dei tedeschi verso Hitler fu dovuto al fatto che la Germania venne umiliata in tutti i modi dopo la prima guerra mondiale non lo ho scritto io, lo hanno scritto gli storici.
E la lungimiranza verso le istanze delle comunità che viene liquidata come ignoranza o egoismo, senza farsi qualsivoglia domanda non è nenche quella una cosa che scrivo io.
Leggiti qualcosa di Cacciari, visto che i due libri che ho citato li avrai sicuramente letti.

Per la cronaca non ho mai votato per il felpato e nemmeno per la cucurbitacea, se ti interessa il mio pedigree, ma nemmeno ho gli occhiali dell' ideologia che mi impediscono di vedere le cose come stanno.
Non sono l'unico reattivo di questi tempi.
Dò fastidio?
Mi tolgo?


----------



## Skorpio (16 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Fa parte del solito sistema di addossare le colpe agli effetti e alle loro personificazioni e non alle cause.
> Le cause prodotte da una politica che ha smesso di occuparsi di chi vota per Salvini e che liquida chi lo fa come dei reietti ignoranti ed egoisti.
> 
> Perchè è di una comodità estrema dipingere il Salvini di turno come la sentina di ogni male rifiutandosi di capire che il suo consenso deriva non solo da ignoranza ma da problematiche reali e da richiesta di rappresentanza che altri semplicemente non sanno nè vogliono intercettare.
> ...


S


spleen ha detto:


> Fa parte del solito sistema di addossare le colpe agli effetti e alle loro personificazioni e non alle cause.
> Le cause prodotte da una politica che ha smesso di occuparsi di chi vota per Salvini e che liquida chi lo fa come dei reietti ignoranti ed egoisti.
> 
> Perchè è di una comodità estrema dipingere il Salvini di turno come la sentina di ogni male rifiutandosi di capire che il suo consenso deriva non solo da ignoranza ma da problematiche reali e da richiesta di rappresentanza che altri semplicemente non sanno nè vogliono intercettare.
> ...


Eh.. Sono molto d'accordo 

E voglio aggiungere, @ologramma credimi, Salvini non è un problema, magari fosse il problema
Gli si andrebbe a dare un sacco di legnate e questo weekend si andrebbe tutti al mare

E non ha nessuno senso ma proprio nessuno stare a spitignare sulla sanità Lombardo Veneta, che (te lo dico da non lombardo ne Veneto) sono all'avanguardia

E il problema, @ologramma, ahimè c'è

Perché Lombardia e Veneto sono il motore pulsante del manifatturiero italiano, e te lo dico da non lombardo ne Veneto, ma non ho la minima difficoltà a dirti che se si ferma quel "cuore" si va tutti in cancrena. 

E questo è un bel grattacapo per chi ha "governo" 

Perché se, economicamente parlando, si ferma quel cuore, si ferma cervello, gambe e uccello

Si ferma tutto 

Ed è un casino, grosso si

Altro che Salvini


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Perciò Salvini è come Hitler in pratica. Abbè.
> Guarda che a scrivere che il consenso dei tedeschi verso Hitler fu dovuto al fatto che la Germania venne umiliata in tutti i modi dopo la prima guerra mondiale non lo ho scritto io, lo hanno scritto gli storici.
> E la lungimiranza verso le istanze delle comunità che viene liquidata come ignoranza o egoismo, senza farsi qualsivoglia domanda non è nenche quella una cosa che scrivo io.
> Leggiti qualcosa di Cacciari, visto che i due libri che ho citato li avrai sicuramente letti.
> ...


Ho proprio detto che i tedeschi avevano buone ragioni.
Ma la soluzione è stata sbagliata.
Salvini non è Hitler (pur considerando Hitler il peggio, il Matteo non ha certo capacità ideologiche) ma propone soluzioni sbagliate che possono essere considerate accettabili da una persona come te solo le leggi come un oroscopo, annullando ciò che è inaccettabile.
Non direi che le alternative siano migliori, lo dico proprio. Per sentire di peggio bisogna solo guardare chi lo sostiene e che lo fa apparire presentabile 
Poi ci sono argomentazioni grilline sgangherate portate avanti da una armata Brancaleone di scappati da casa che hanno preso al volo il treno che passava, così come avrebbero preso qualunque treno.
Quindi ci sono i rimasugli di centro e di sinistra che sono alla ricerca di consenso, inseguendo anche loro ogni refolo di vento.
Ma sostenere che Lombardia e Veneto siano governate bene ce ne vuole. Le infiltrazioni della ‘Ndrangheta sono ormai strutturali, così come le consorterie de La compagnia delle opere.
Se poi qualcosa funziona meglio che in altre regioni è proprio grazie al lavoro dei cittadini.
Le contrapposizioni nord sud fanno comunque pena come contrapporre la polenta e la pizza o la cacio e pepe e il risotto. Tutto buono, come le popolazioni lavoratrici e creative che le hanno create.

P. S. Ti ho parlato di reattività con vero affetto.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> S
> 
> 
> Eh.. Sono molto d'accordo
> ...


Più o meno sì.


----------



## spleen (16 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho proprio detto che i tedeschi avevano buone ragioni.
> Ma la soluzione è stata sbagliata.
> Salvini non è Hitler (pur considerando Hitler il peggio, il Matteo non ha certo capacità ideologiche) ma propone soluzioni sbagliate che possono essere considerate accettabili da una persona come te solo le leggi come un oroscopo, annullando ciò che è inaccettabile.
> Non direi che le alternative siano migliori, lo dico proprio. Per sentire di peggio bisogna solo guardare chi lo sostiene e che lo fa apparire presentabile
> ...


Ma per la reazione pur sbagliata dei tedeschi nessun storico si è azzardato nell' addossare solo a loro la reaponsabilità di quanto è successo in seguito. Che è il fulcro di quello che dico.
Io ho posto e continuo a porre l' indice su una problematica di fondo: Il consenso del felpato intercetta dei bisogni. Questi bisogni non sono nè campati per aria nè ideologici. E chi li descrive come tali o non li ha capiti o non vuole capirli.
Vai a vedere su Youtube il video di cosa dice Luca Ricolfi sul populismo, giusto per capirci.
Lombardia e Veneto non sono governate bene in assoluto ma sicuramente meglio di moltissime altre regioni, sulla mia regione magari ti potrei dire qualcosa in più, visto che Zaia da noi ha un consenso praticamente bulgaro. E ti posso assicurare che nella prospettiva di cedere la sanità veneta in mano al centralismo romano non troveresti poi tanti veneti d'accordo. Perchè?
Perchè sono stupidi o retrogradi o ignoranti o polentoni?
No, semplicemente perchè sanno benissimo che la sanità veneta in mano al centralismo burocratico finirebbe di funzionare.
E questo te lo dico in modo trasversale, non so se mi spiego.
E io non parlo di contrapposizioni nord sud, (ti sembra un discorso da me?).
Ti parlo di uno stato e di una politica che non riesce a vedere non già le cose che non funzionano ma nemmeno quelle che funzionano per studiarle e replicarle.
A capit?

Sarò reattivo perchè sono preoccupato magari, o forse lo sembro perchè lavorando da casa ho più tempo di scrivere o chissà perchè altro motivo. Magari perchè sono costretto a convivere con la moglie 24H


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma per la reazione pur sbagliata dei tedeschi nessun storico si è azzardato nell' addossare solo a loro la reaponsabilità di quanto è successo in seguito. Che è il fulcro di quello che dico.
> Io ho posto e continuo a porre l' indice su una problematica di fondo: Il consenso del felpato intercetta dei bisogni. Questi bisogni non sono nè campati per aria nè ideologici. E chi li descrive come tali o non li ha capiti o non vuole capirli.
> Vai a vedere su Youtube il video di cosa dice Luca Ricolfi sul populismo, giusto per capirci.
> Lombardia e Veneto non sono governate bene in assoluto ma sicuramente meglio di moltissime altre regioni, sulla mia regione magari ti potrei dire qualcosa in più, visto che Zaia da noi ha un consenso praticamente bulgaro. E ti posso assicurare che nella prospettiva di cedere la sanità veneta in mano al centralismo romano non troveresti poi tanti veneti d'accordo. Perchè?
> ...


Guarda che con quello che si sentono dire ogni giorno i milanesi, pure dai veneti, io ci ho fatto il callo.
Il nord è “ricco” e questo crea risentimento. 
Anche senza fare nulla i milanesi sono i fighetti degli aperitivi. Si vede che gli aperitivi suscitano invidia.
È in opera da anni una riscrittura della storia che fa interpretare anche il presente con delle lenti deformanti.
Non lo so se la gestione nazionale della sanità sarebbe peggiore o migliore o se verrebbe infiltrata nello stesso modo.
Credo che, come in ogni comparto pubblico o privato, le brave persone oneste e lavoratrici siano la maggioranza e facciano funzionare tutto al meglio possibile, nonostante gli interessi personali di chi riesce comunque a guadagnarci.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Perciò Salvini è come Hitler in pratica. Abbè.
> Guarda che a scrivere che il consenso dei tedeschi verso Hitler fu dovuto al fatto che la Germania venne umiliata in tutti i modi dopo la prima guerra mondiale non lo ho scritto io, lo hanno scritto gli storici.
> E la lungimiranza verso le istanze delle comunità che viene liquidata come ignoranza o egoismo, senza farsi qualsivoglia domanda non è nenche quella una cosa che scrivo io.
> Leggiti qualcosa di Cacciari, visto che i due libri che ho citato li avrai sicuramente letti.
> ...


Quoto. 
Governo e opposizione sono strumenti indispensabili di ogni democrazia. 
Io ho sempre più la sensazione di avere invece in Italia due opposizioni, che si continuano a rimpallare l'uno con l' altra le responsabilità e le colpe, in un gioco di squadra adatto a produrre tweet e alimentare polemiche sui social delle quali sono sempre più profondamente disgustato. 
Poiché io non vedo nulla di propositivo in tutto questo e in un periodo di emergenza come questo ambirei a vedere la POLITICA con tutte le lettere maiuscole fare gli interessi di noi italiani, esprimo un mio concetto in maniera concisa:
Non me ne frega un cazzo di Salvini, Fontana , Lega, M5s, Zingaretti, Sala e compagnia bella e neppure di discuterne. Per me i partiti in questo momento sono IRRILEVANTI. Non si parla d'altro che di loro mentre abbiamo un cazzo di virus che rischia di tenerci in casa per mesi e di distruggere la nostra economia. 
Ho la nausea a sentire polemiche strumentali e peraltro pericolose.
Io mi sono reso conto che lo sforzo lo stiamo facendo noi cittadini, stando a casa, non lavorando, sostenendo un impegno che è gravoso per tutti, rinunciando alla nostra vita, ai soldi, ai progetti.
Noi italiani stiamo dimostrando di essere migliori di chi dovrebbe governarci, e siamo un gran popolo, anche se in Tv mostrano sempre quei pochi trasgressori.
Io sono orgoglioso di quello che tutti noi stiamo facendo. Ci sono dottori che hanno perso la vita, infermieri che si stanno facendo il culo da due mesi. studenti e insegnanti che si inventano un nuovo modo di studiare e noi di lavorare.
Dobbiamo essere orgogliosi di noi!
E ce la caveremo, in qualche modo, alla faccia loro e delle polemiche, che son sempre le stesse.


----------



## perplesso (17 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A questa stregua i tedeschi avevano fatto bene a votare Hitler. I motivi di scontento e di rancore c’erano.
> Ti leggo molto reattivo su molti argomenti.
> Hai sicuramente validi motivi.
> Un abbraccio.


certo, notoriamente ci sono pattuglie di camcie verdi fuori dai seggi che pestano a sangue chi non vota Lega.

perchè ci tieni tanto a sottolineare la tua ignoranza?  guarda che lo sappiamo già


----------



## spleen (17 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che con quello che si sentono dire ogni giorno i milanesi, pure dai veneti, io ci ho fatto il callo.
> Il nord è “ricco” e questo crea risentimento.
> Anche senza fare nulla i milanesi sono i fighetti degli aperitivi. Si vede che gli aperitivi suscitano invidia.
> È in opera da anni una riscrittura della storia che fa interpretare anche il presente con delle lenti deformanti.
> ...


Io sono -sicuro- che sarebbe peggiore, perchè è un fatto di responsabilità amministrativa.
Non basta, come tu dici giustamente, l' impegno degli onesti lavoratori, ci vogliono anche delle scelte amministrative e politiche perchè le cose funzionino al meglio e queste sono agganciate (qui ma anche altrove) alla diretta responsabilità del consenso politico, che se è locale è diretto ed individuabile.
La governance, che manca in moltissimi settori, che funzionano male perche le responsabilità di gestione sono affogate tra conflitti di competenze e impossibilità di individuazione di responsabilità.
Sto parlando di mali vecchi come la Repubblica, noti, arcinoti, ma rispetto ai quali nessuno si è mai azzardato a muovere un dito, dal momento che in quegli interstizi si annidano malaffare e clientelismi.

Ma basta lamentarsi. Credo di affermare cose ovvie.
Del resto la base elettorale di questo paese vota per chi le promette la luna.... e poi se non gliela danno pure si incazza. (cit.)


----------



## abebis (17 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Sto parlando di mali vecchi come la Repubblica, noti, arcinoti, ma rispetto ai quali nessuno si è mai azzardato a muovere un dito, dal momento che in quegli interstizi si annidano malaffare e clientelismi.


Questo è il male strutturale dell'Italia che non verrà mai risolto, perché in Italia la cosa pubblica non è di tutti, e quindi da coltivare e rispettare, ma di nessuno, e quindi da depredare e saccheggiare.


----------



## ipazia (17 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Io sono -sicuro- che sarebbe peggiore, perchè è un fatto di responsabilità amministrativa.
> Non basta, come tu dici giustamente, l' impegno degli onesti lavoratori, ci vogliono anche delle scelte amministrative e politiche perchè le cose funzionino al meglio e queste sono agganciate (qui ma anche altrove) alla diretta responsabilità del consenso politico, che se è locale è diretto ed individuabile.
> La governance, che manca in moltissimi settori, che funzionano male perche le responsabilità di gestione sono affogate tra conflitti di competenze e impossibilità di individuazione di responsabilità.
> Sto parlando di mali vecchi come la Repubblica, noti, arcinoti, ma rispetto ai quali nessuno si è mai azzardato a muovere un dito, dal momento che in quegli interstizi *si annidano malaffare e clientelismi.*
> ...


Ci si annidano anche parecchie zone comfort dei singoli individui senza alcuna carica istituzionale.
E non solo quelli che poi si incazzano.  

Fa comodo uno stato di delega.

Fa molto comodo aspettare che dall'alto provenga l'illuminazione che sostituisce la responsabilità di una presa di posizione.
Fa comodo non studiare.
Non formarsi.
Per poi criticare.

Non fare fatica se il rinforzo non è vicino.

Io sono piuttosto convinta che le responsabilità non siano collocate in alto o in basso.
Ma siano equamente distribuite.

Che è poi lo stesso discorso per cui l'ignoranza, oggi, è una responsabilità.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo, notoriamente ci sono pattuglie di camcie verdi fuori dai seggi che pestano a sangue chi non vota Lega.
> 
> perchè ci tieni tanto a sottolineare la tua ignoranza?  guarda che lo sappiamo già


Ignorante tua sorella.
Ma pure tu dovresti non farti accecare dalla tua visione e leggere quello che scrivo.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Io sono -sicuro- che sarebbe peggiore, perchè è un fatto di responsabilità amministrativa.
> Non basta, come tu dici giustamente, l' impegno degli onesti lavoratori, ci vogliono anche delle scelte amministrative e politiche perchè le cose funzionino al meglio e queste sono agganciate (qui ma anche altrove) alla diretta responsabilità del consenso politico, che se è locale è diretto ed individuabile.
> La governance, che manca in moltissimi settori, che funzionano male perche le responsabilità di gestione sono affogate tra conflitti di competenze e impossibilità di individuazione di responsabilità.
> Sto parlando di mali vecchi come la Repubblica, noti, arcinoti, ma rispetto ai quali nessuno si è mai azzardato a muovere un dito, dal momento che in quegli interstizi si annidano malaffare e clientelismi.
> ...


Ho detto che non lo so.
Non ho certe sicurezze.
Il principio del rapporto vicino tra eletti ed elettori è valido. La pratica ci ha dimostrato che non è così efficace per evitare i mali di cui parliamo. Purtroppo i pochi delinquenti cercano e riescono sempre di trovare uno spazio in cui acccomodarsi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Aprile 2020)

Coronavirus in Europa. Berlino: l'epidemia è sotto controllo in Germania
					

Allarme in Gran Bretagna altri 847 morti, 108.000 i contagi




					www.rainews.it


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2020)

A proposito di Lombardia...
Io non so come vada altrove, perché i riscontri diretti li ho dove vivo, con le persone che conosco.
Due casi: il papà di un amico di mia figlia.
Medico, lavora in ospedale, la direzione gli chiede di continuare a farlo anche quando ha già dei sintomi, cede solo quando fatica a respirare. Chiede di fare il tampone e risulta positivo. È in ospedale dai primi di marzo, da poco gli hanno staccato il respiratore. La moglie ha sintomi, febbre, tosse, ma è in casa in quarantena senza tampone. Per lei, senza controlli, sono stati sufficienti 15 gg per poter uscire.
In un altro caso, muore il padre di Covid, la figlia e il marito hanno broncopolmonite, gli viene detto di stare in casa e non gli viene mai fatto un tampone. 
Stamattina, mi informa l'amministratore, sono venuti i medici con la tuta da Covid dal mio vicino di sotto, con cui condividiamo la scala senza finestre. Sotto di me infatti c'è silenzio, non si sentono neppure i bambini. Vengo informato che lei riceveva il padre, senza mascherina, ogni giorno, mentre so, perché li sentivo parlare, che a Pasqua hanno pranzato con un amico e lei è venuta da me a chiedere informazioni l'altro giorno, senza mascherina, fermandosi sulle scale a 2 metri, mentre lui non ha mai smesso di lavorare in un magazzino. 
La stessa scala chiusa è condivisa con i miei vicini di pianerottolo, che escono un 7 o 8 volte al giorno, per il cane, i genitori, la spesa. 
Essendo rotto il citofono e di conseguenza il contatto elettrico tutti maneggiano la manopola e per uscire e non tutti hanno i guanti. 
Io ho assolutamente la certezza che tutti questi contatti verranno ignorati dal personale sanitario, ovvero non verrà fatto alcun tracking. 
Io stesso sono stato informato dall'amministratore che è stato avvisato dal vicino che li ha visti dallo spioncino. 
Quando io mi infastidisco per l'attenzione mediatica data ai camminatori solitari è perché ponendo l'attenzione su certi atteggiamenti che possono sembrare quasi persecutori si fa il gioco di chi vuole riaprire senza discrimine e si infonde un senso di falsa oppressione e mancanza di libertà nella popolazione già stanca dopo un mese e mezzo di limitazioni, che potrebbe portare a giustificare lo  svaccamento ove sarebbe necessaria attenzione, perdendo di vista tutte le precauzioni che sono necessarie in altri ambiti dove i rischi sono maggiori. 
I pericoli maggiori derivano dagli ambienti chiusi e frequentati da più persone. 
Ascensori, mezzi pubblici, locali, ospedali, negozi, case.
Spero non da quelli aperti perché sento tossire da un po' nel giardino sotto di me.


----------



## perplesso (17 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ignorante tua sorella.
> Ma pure tu dovresti non farti accecare dalla tua visione e leggere quello che scrivo.


il problema è che leggo e vorrei non leggere certe cazzate.


----------



## perplesso (17 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Coronavirus in Europa. Berlino: l'epidemia è sotto controllo in Germania
> 
> 
> Allarme in Gran Bretagna altri 847 morti, 108.000 i contagi
> ...


e la marmotta incartava la cioccolata


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> il problema è che leggo e vorrei non leggere certe cazzate.


Anch’io, eppure a volte, mi tocca leggerti


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> e la marmotta incartava la cioccolata


la cioccolata è finita con la Pasqua


----------



## stany (18 Aprile 2020)




----------



## bluestar02 (18 Aprile 2020)

La nostra vicina di casa, vicina di casa si fa per dire Perché abiti in una villetta a debita distanza da noi, è risultata positiva al coronavirus e quindi l'hanno messa diciamo agli arresti domiciliari per la quarantena. Io me ne sono accorto dal via vai di ambulanze i medici che c'era presso la sua abitazione. Il responsabile della protezione civile che ha visto in giardino e mi ha detto se avevo la possibilità di darle una mano in quanto lei era sola e i parenti erano bloccati altrove sempre per via della quarantena. Quindi adesso faccio la spesa per due e riporto tutto quello che le serve è una persona anziana che sempre stata lasciata sola dai parenti e al di là del virus Fortunatamente non ha sintomi gravi Roma grandissima voglia di parlare e di contatti umani. Quindi voi passiamo un po' di tempo con lei al telefono raccontando le cose mi sembra un po' quando ero bambino il mio nonno mi raccontava le cose dei tempi andati tra un po' Spero che sbloccheranno anche la Lombardia almeno per le cose essenziali perché veramente comincia ad essere pesante questa cosa


----------



## perplesso (18 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch’io, eppure a volte, mi tocca leggerti


c'hai n'età per lo specchio riflesso eh


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> c'hai n'età per lo specchio riflesso eh


La metto sul ridere.
È meglio.


----------



## Marjanna (19 Aprile 2020)




----------



## Skorpio (19 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


>


Eh.. La sintomatologia femminile da  astinenza da uccello straniero, non viene meno memmeno in tempo di covid 19


----------



## stany (19 Aprile 2020)

__





						Morris San informazione libera - numero6 | Facebook
					

www.numero6.org ATTENZIONE: MORRIS SAN NON E` RESPONSABILE DEL CONTENUTO CHE PUBBLICATE SU QUESTO GRUPPO. NON TOLLERIAMO VIDEO CHE INCITANO ALL`ODIO O VIDEO DIFFAMATORI NEI CONFRONTI DI ALTRE...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## stany (19 Aprile 2020)

Torino, fermi violenti e quattro arresti - DINAMOpress
					

Le immagini dal quartiere Barriera, nel capoluogo piemontese, dove gli abitanti hanno reagito a un fermo violento scendendo in strada




					www.dinamopress.it


----------



## Marjanna (19 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. La sintomatologia femminile da  astinenza da uccello straniero, non viene meno memmeno in tempo di covid 19


Ma se guardi sotto al video è pieno di commenti "Brava! Brava".
Mi sembri che ci siano estremi. Chi sta con fucile puntato a contare tutti quelli che passano per strada. Ma anche chi se ne frega altamente.
Anche io stamattina ho visto 4 ragazzi sui 30 anni camminare insieme, senza mascherine ne guanti, ridacchiando in faccia alle altre persone. Fatto niente, preciso, che tanto quelli non aspettano altro che qualcuno gli dica qualcosa per far caciara, ma non è un comportamento da premiare.

Forse ho la memoria sfasata io, ma all'inizio di questa vicenda era stato chiesto di evitare affollamenti. Abbiamo visto tutti video dell'8 marzo e poi giorni a seguire in spiagge, parchi, ect. Se è stata "levata la libertà" è perchè le persone non si sono autogestite. Dove stanno abbassando le misure di restrizione, anche se ancora vigenti in linea teorica, e viene chiesto solo di uscire singolarmente con una cavolo di mascherina e dei guanti queste scene meritano plauso?  



stany ha detto:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Degli agenti intervengono perchè ad una signora anziana viene rubata una collana, e passa per ribellione contro la dittatura? Stiamo fulminati forte 








						La polizia arresta due rapinatori, gli anarchici cercano di liberarli. Tensioni in corso Giulio Cesare a Torino
					

Gli antagonisti hanno occupato la strada e incitato i residenti alla rivolta




					www.lastampa.it


----------



## stany (19 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Degli agenti intervengono perchè ad una signora anziana viene rubata una collana, e passa per ribellione contro la dittatura? Stiamo fulminati forte


Non è chiaro....quello è un quartiere molto turbolento di per se.... Comunque pare che gli abitanti delle case intorno reagissero contro la polizia . Per conoscenza diretta ,in alcune vie laterali se un marocchino ,come è successo un paio di mesi fa,scippa una anziana, viene massacrato dagli spacciatori nigeriani, che non vogliono la polizia nel quartiere. Oggi probabilmente la notizia è stata manipolata ,in quanto sembrerebbe che diversi residenti italiani si siano ribellati alla polizia ,a prescindere dalla vera o presunta vicenda dello scippo della catenina......
Il mercato più grande d'Europa di porta palazzo è a quattrocento metri da qui ed è ancora chiuso!!! Mentre in un'altra zona c'è il mercato oggi della Coldiretti...
Effetto della gentrificazione..... un kg di zucchine lo vendono al quadruplo del prezzo di porta palazzo: per forza che poi la gente si incazza; i prezzi aumentano come alla borsa nera in tempo di guerra....


----------



## Marjanna (19 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Non è chiaro....quello è un quartiere molto turbolento di per se.... Comunque pare che gli abitanti delle case intorno reagissero contro la polizia . Per conoscenza diretta ,in alcune vie laterali se un marocchino ,come è successo un paio di mesi fa,scippa una anziana, viene massacrato dagli spacciatori nigeriani, che non vogliono la polizia nel quartiere. Oggi probabilmente la notizia è stata manipolata ,in quanto sembrerebbe che diversi residenti italiani si siano ribellati alla polizia ,a prescindere dalla vera o presunta vicenda dello scippo della catenina......
> Il mercato più grande d'Europa di porta palazzo è a quattrocento metri da qui ed è ancora chiuso!!! Mentre in un'altra zona c'è il mercato oggi della Coldiretti...
> Effetto della gentrificazione..... un kg di zucchine lo vendono al quadruplo del prezzo di porta palazzo: per forza che poi la gente si incazza; i prezzi aumentano come alla borsa nera in tempo di guerra....


Notizia manipolata? Quello in strada con il megafono in mano è uno dello stabile occupato.








						Blitz degli anarchici, occupato uno stabile sgomberato due anni fa
					

Ieri intorno all'ora di pranzo una sessantina di ragazzi appartenenti ai centri sociali hanno preso possesso di un edificio presente al civico 45 di corso Giulio Cesare




					www.torinotoday.it


----------



## stany (19 Aprile 2020)

Allora mi sono informato.... Quella che portano via i 6 poliziotti è un'amica di mio figlio...
effettivamente c'è stato uno scippo di una vecchietta che non si capisce cosa facesse in giro Comunque anche lei avrà diritto di uscire....
La ragazza ha declinato .le generalità senza esibire i documenti; Poi avete sentito anche voi nel video....
Il fatto è che in quel quartiere ne succede di ogni a qualsiasi ora e non si vede mai la polizia..... Bottigliate accoltellamenti, scippi.... Come dicevo è  la mafia nigeriana che tiene il controllo e l'ordine per quanto possibile in quella zona....
Che siano arrivate autoblindo e volanti della polizia a iosa come oggi la racconta lunga su come si vuol tenere l'ordine pubblico sottomesso come fossimo in dittatura....

Emblematico il video girato dal balcone di un abitante di Napoli nel quale si vedeva un gruppo di africani prendersi beffa della polizia facendo addirittura vedere il sedere e le parti intime anteriori a dei poliziotti che non reagivano assolutamente...


----------



## stany (19 Aprile 2020)




----------



## Marjanna (19 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Allora mi sono informato.... Quella che portano via i 6 poliziotti è un'amica di mio figlio...
> effettivamente c'è stato uno scippo di una vecchietta che non si capisce cosa facesse in giro Comunque anche lei avrà diritto di uscire....
> La ragazza ha declinato .le generalità senza esibire i documenti; Poi avete sentito anche voi nel video....
> Il fatto è che in quel quartiere ne succede di ogni a qualsiasi ora e non si vede mai la polizia..... Bottigliate accoltellamenti, scippi.... Come dicevo è  la mafia nigeriana che tiene il controllo e l'ordine per quanto possibile in quella zona....
> ...


Non si capisce niente Stany. l'amica di tuo figlio cosa ci faceva lì?
Se dici che c'è la mafia nigeriana, con cosa vuoi che vadano, con i mazzi di fiori? Ho visto il video degli spacciatori africani a Padova, trasmesso mi pare da Striscia la Notizia. Non è questione di razzismo, le persone integrate e che hanno deciso di rispettare le leggi di un paese sono a casa loro come tutti gli altri, se si dovessero ammalare si trovano in un paese dove verrebbero accolti in ospedali e curati, e ci cagano sopra.



stany ha detto:


>


Il video non è della persona che l'ha postato, cambiando solo la copertina, ma è un estratto della trasmissione Report trasmessa da Rai3, che mostrava com'era la situazione a Wuhan dopo la fine del lockdown.


----------



## stany (19 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non si capisce niente Stany. l'amica di tuo figlio cosa ci faceva lì?
> Se dici che c'è la mafia nigeriana, con cosa vuoi che vadano, con i mazzi di fiori?


Lei abita in quel palazzo .....e non era tenuta ad esibire i propri documenti, oltretutto sotto casa...
Cit. Cassazione
Secondo la Corte ci si può rifiutare di esibire la carta d’identità a un carabiniere o a un poliziotto senza per questo commettere alcun reato. Il codice penale punisce [2] infatti solo il rifiuto di fornire indicazioni sulla propria identità ma non la mancata esibizione di un documento (la pena è l’arresto fino a un mese o l’ammenda fino a 206 euro).

I nigeriani fanno il cazzo che vogliono; non vorrei pensare alla corruzione delle forze di sicurezza. Ma casi simili si sono già visti...

In un momento simile mandare due mezzi dell'esercito e più volanti della polizia ha solo il significato di reprimere la popolazione, al di là del fatto contingente dello scippo odierno.


----------



## Marjanna (19 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Lei abita in quel palazzo .....e non era tenuta ad esibire i propri documenti, oltretutto sotto casa...
> Cit. Cassazione
> Secondo la Corte ci si può rifiutare di esibire la carta d’identità a un carabiniere o a un poliziotto senza per questo commettere alcun reato. Il codice penale punisce [2] infatti solo il rifiuto di fornire indicazioni sulla propria identità ma non la mancata esibizione di un documento (la pena è l’arresto fino a un mese o l’ammenda fino a 206 euro).
> 
> ...


Non è chiaro il video ma ancora non sono così rinco. Si sente che urla "bravo bravo... rompere i coglioni.. dai dai tiriamo fuori i manganelli" urlando in modo sguaiato per provocare gli stessi agenti. Gli han chiesto il documento perchè han fatto le mosche Stany.
E nel momento che gli agenti chiedono i documenti dopo essersi sentiti urlare dietro di tutto, dicendo "noi stiamo lavorando", partono i "eeeehhh la costituzione, questa è dittatura". Chi è filma? Dai Stany. L'agente che deve giustificarsi con i ragazzi che è stata strappata una collanina ad una persona e che sono stati chiamati.
Quell'altro dietro che urla "tutti in strada porco dio", e il ragazzo che filma che urla "scendete cazzo" e qualcuno che urla "andatevene" e i nigeriani dall'altro lato della strada fermi a riprendere col telefonino.
Non mi puoi dire che quella ragazza era lì sotto il portone di casa sua ed è stata aggredita dagli agenti dal niente, che è una dittatura e ti portano via. Dai..


----------



## stany (19 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non è chiaro il video ma ancora non sono così rinco. Si sente che urla "bravo bravo... rompere i coglioni.. dai dai tiriamo fuori i manganelli" urlando in modo sguaiato per provocare gli stessi agenti. Gli han chiesto il documento perchè han fatto le mosche Stany.
> E nel momento che gli agenti chiedono i documenti dopo essersi sentiti urlare dietro di tutto, dicendo "noi stiamo lavorando", partono i "eeeehhh la costituzione, questa è dittatura". Chi è filma? Dai Stany. L'agente che deve giustificarsi con i ragazzi che è stata strappata una collanina ad una persona e che sono stati chiamati.
> Quell'altro dietro che urla "tutti in strada porco dio", e il ragazzo che filma che urla "scendete cazzo" e qualcuno che urla "andatevene" e i nigeriani dall'altro lato della strada fermi a riprendere col telefonino.
> Non mi puoi dire che quella ragazza era lì sotto il portone di casa sua ed è stata aggredita dagli agenti dal niente, che è una dittatura e ti portano via. Dai..


Ancora non siamo in dittatura conclamata....
La ragazza evidentemente non ha in simpatia la polizia  ; ma ciò non toglie che quest'ultima abbia usato mezzi e modi esagerati configurabili come abuso di potere.
Quelli che parlano al megafono  o  che urlano contro la polizia evidentemente manifestano un cattivo rapporto con essa; e bisognerebbe chiedersi il perché.
Il fatto che quelle zone della città siano le più penalizzate da sempre ,per quanto riguarda il controllo e la presenza della legge , giustifica che la cittadinanza lì abitante sia non poco risentita nei confronti di chi poi arriva con mezzi sproporzionati usando metodi non propriamente gentili .
È successo a me,un paio d'anni fa, di aver chiamato la polizia dando le mie generalita  ,per farla intervenire in un giardino frequentato da bambini, dove alcuni africani si scagliavano bottiglie di vetro che si spaccavano pericolosamente vicino alle altre persone sedute sulle panchine attorno.
Ebbene , arrivò un'autopattuglia dopo quasi mezz'ora,la quale non scese  nemmeno dal.mezzo ,e senza chiamarmi ,almeno affinché io potessi raccontare i fatti ,se ne andò evitando quindi di fare percepire la.presenza delle forze dell'ordine in quella zona.    Nel mentre gli africani si erano spostati di poche decine di metri. A quelli i documenti non li hanno richiesti...

La dittatura vera , e son dieci anni che lo dico, ci sarà quando le nostre forze di polizia sui territori ,in caso di manifestazioni e tumulti verrano sostituite dall' Eurogendfor.. allora ti troverai di fronte un olandese che non capisce la tua lingua e non si lascerà impietosire ,ma ti riempirà di mazzate ,tanto sarà irrintracciabile,dopo. . Ed anche col numero identificativo (che le nostre forze in hanno) non si potrà procedere nei confronti di chi gode di immunità totale .


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2020)

Stasera ero in zoom con alcuni miei amici.
C'è stupore sia negli USA che in Svizzera per le scelte italiane.
Negli USA il nostro modello viene chiamato lockdown all'italiana e viene valutato con un certo scetticismo (non sto parlando dell'uomo della strada, ma di ambienti universitari).
Un periodo di lockdown molto lungo, con la totale abolizione delle libertà dell'individuo e senza ottenere risultati di rilievo. Stupisce che noi non si abbia alcuna data per le riapertura delle attività o per sapere quando usciremo. Sembra strano che noi si accetti tutto questo, senza avere comunque al contempo risultati importanti. 
Dove abita il mio amico la vita continua quasi come prima e nessuno si sogna di impedire ai runner di correre da soli o alle persone di spostarsi. Lui tiene i corsi on line, lavorando di più, ma per il resto la sua vita ha subito limitazioni meno importanti delle nostre. 
In Svizzera a breve riapriranno le scuole, la gente è normalmente in giro. Resteranno chiusi locali, ristoranti etc ma si parla sempre di limitazioni accettabili rispetto alla nostra. 
Più simile a noi la Francia. Mi ha telefonato ieri la mia amica francese e in effetti la situazione non è molto diversa dalla nostra in quanto a limitazioni. 
In Corsica stesso nostro stato di panico, eppure hanno meno casi del mio comune. 
L'Italia tra le democrazie occidentali resta comunque la più severa, e altri stati sembrano più decisi a uscire prima di noi da lockdown più brevi. 
È tutto molto strano, perché dai quotidiani e dalle informazioni dei media questa valutazione non emerge.
In effetti alla fine rischiamo di sembrare più un test di come possa reggere a lungo una democrazia occidentale a misure dittatoriali in stati di emergenza che altro.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ancora non siamo in dittatura conclamata....
> La ragazza evidentemente non ha in simpatia la polizia  ; ma ciò non toglie che quest'ultima abbia usato mezzi e modi esagerati configurabili come abuso di potere.
> Quelli che parlano al megafono  o  che urlano contro la polizia evidentemente manifestano un cattivo rapporto con essa; e bisognerebbe chiedersi il perché.
> Il fatto che quelle zone della città siano le più penalizzate da sempre ,per quanto riguarda il controllo e la presenza della legge , giustifica che la cittadinanza lì abitante sia non poco risentita nei confronti di chi poi arriva con mezzi sproporzionati usando metodi non propriamente gentili .


Ma quali metodi non propriamente gentili? Se tu vedi arrivare le forze dell'ordine attacchi ad urlargli dietro di tutto senza prima informarti su cosa è accaduto? La polizia nel video è ferma e non fa altro che girare, e questi ad urlargli dietro di tutto, la ragazza urla, gli va incontro con il corpo e l'altro riprende la scena, e quando loro -sbagliando se vuoi- perdono pazienza parte lo scandalo.
Quello che parla al megafono fa solo che casino, perchè mette in mezzo il coronavirus invitando le persone ad uscire di casa e ribellarsi, in una vicenda che non ha nulla a che vedere con il coronavirus. “_Il virus_ _lo hanno portato loro. Ci stanno facendo ammalare, ci stanno ammazzando e non abbiamo i soldi per sopravvivere. E’ ora di scendere e di dare alla polizia e ai politici quello che loro danno a noi_”.
Tu parli di manipolazione, ma se guardi i video in giro molte persone commentano parlando della "detenzione per il coronavirus", e in questa vicenda proprio non ci entra. Quindi chi commenta parlando del coronavirus o di detenzione causa coronavirus è manipolato, e se, come mi sembra di capire, questi sono ragazzi di 17 anni o poco più che maggiorenni, vedi come tutto viene travisato.


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma quali metodi non propriamente gentili? Se tu vedi arrivare le forze dell'ordine attacchi ad urlargli dietro di tutto senza prima informarti su cosa è accaduto? La polizia nel video è ferma e non fa altro che girare, e questi ad urlargli dietro di tutto, la ragazza urla, gli va incontro con il corpo e l'altro riprende la scena, e quando loro -sbagliando se vuoi- perdono pazienza parte lo scandalo.
> Quello che parla al megafono fa solo che casino, perchè mette in mezzo il coronavirus invitando le persone ad uscire di casa e ribellarsi, in una vicenda che non ha nulla a che vedere con il coronavirus. “_Il virus_ _lo hanno portato loro. Ci stanno facendo ammalare, ci stanno ammazzando e non abbiamo i soldi per sopravvivere. E’ ora di scendere e di dare alla polizia e ai politici quello che loro danno a noi_”.
> Tu parli di manipolazione, ma se guardi i video in giro molte persone commentano parlando della "detenzione per il coronavirus", e in questa vicenda proprio non ci entra. Quindi chi commenta parlando del coronavirus o di detenzione causa coronavirus è manipolato, e se, come mi sembra di capire, questi sono ragazzi di 17 anni o poco più che maggiorenni, vedi come tutto viene travisato.


Il video è abbastanza chiaro.
La storia è stata travisata, e anche qui l'informazione ha giocato sporco.
Un furto, polizia che interviene, ragazzi del centro sociale che fanno casino. Stop.
Nessuna rivolta.
Alcuni centri sociali appena sentono parlare di polizia hanno attacchi di aggressività.
Da me difendevano gli abusivi mafiosi e gli spacciatori.
O non capivano un cazzo o erano solo teste di cazzo.
Non c'è alcuna rivolta da nessuna parte.
Solo messaggi su Fb, persone che raccontano etc.
E se ci sarà un controllo obbligatorio degli spostamenti, ti scordi anche gli scioperi.
Va beh, non siamo il Cile.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Stasera ero in zoom con alcuni miei amici.
> C'è stupore sia negli USA che in Svizzera per le scelte italiane.
> Negli USA il nostro modello viene chiamato lockdown all'italiana e viene valutato con un certo scetticismo (non sto parlando dell'uomo della strada, ma di ambienti universitari).
> Un periodo di lockdown molto lungo, con la totale abolizione delle libertà dell'individuo e senza ottenere risultati di rilievo. Stupisce che noi non si abbia alcuna data per le riapertura delle attività o per sapere quando usciremo. Sembra strano che noi si accetti tutto questo, senza avere comunque al contempo risultati importanti.
> ...


Noi siamo stati i primi colpiti, quando ancora non si sapeva niente di questo virus (non che ora si sappia molto di più).
[Se ci avessero detto che in Cina erano morte oltre 42 mila persone non credo ci saremmo fermati al kit della Lego per controllo febbre).
Probabilmente nessuno si aspettava le morti che ci sono state, come che entrasse in tante strutture ospedaliere e RSA rendendole dei focolai, così tanti medici per avere un poco di visibilità son andati in tv a dire "è una banale influenza" senza conoscere il virus, quando i numeri hanno cominciato ad alzarsi e in mezzo ci sono andate anche persone nella fascia tra 40-59 anni (934 morti al 16 aprile), arrivando a colpire medici e infermieri (ma non solo, ci sono stati postini e altri ancora) hanno chiesto di limitare gli assembramenti. Ma a quel punto tanti non ci han creduto, poichè i medici stessi avevano affermato che non era nulla di preoccupante.
Non capisco _Sembra strano che noi si accetti tutto questo, senza avere comunque al contempo risultati importanti_. Ma che ci si aspetta, di stare in casa una settimana e che il virus sparisca?
Tante nazioni non considerano le morti degli over 60, non vengono contati come persone, esseri viventi, e siamo noi quelli sbagliati?
Tutti stanno imitando l'Italia ora, facendo tamponi, hanno i dati su asintomatici, ect. e prima quando ancora potevano evitarlo si son sentiti diversi dal nostro paese, a loro non sarebbe toccato, e invece.... ma dai Danny il carota che ancora va per tv con il segno degli occhiali della lampada mentre il suo popolo corre a comprare armi, e dobbiamo vergognarci di essere italiani? 
Il problema è economico, e nessuno lo nega, la situazione sicuramente pesante per chi vive in piccoli appartamenti, per chi non si trova in una situazione serena in famiglia, ma non credo siano prove di dittatura. Per quanto riguarda il controllo tramite telefonini siamo tutti controllati già da un pezzo, e l'unico modo per non esserlo è non accedere a internet, e men che meno a piattaforme come facebook dove tanti invece sono convinti che sia la norma, tanto da guardar storto chi non è iscritto (come se girasse senza carta d'identità).


----------



## stany (20 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> . “_Il virus_ _lo hanno portato loro. Ci stanno facendo ammalare, ci stanno ammazzando e non abbiamo i soldi per sopravvivere. E’ ora di scendere e di dare alla polizia e ai politici quello che loro danno a noi_”.


Ecco... è questo....Sono ragazzi vicini alla trentina, magari laureati, figli di operai ,che senza le giuste conoscenze fanno lavori saltuari, senza un futuro.
Cinquant'anni e più addietro bastava molto meno per incazzarsi....altro che megafono: tiravano le molotov!


----------



## Marjanna (20 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ecco... è questo....Sono ragazzi vicini alla trentina, magari laureati, figli di operai ,che senza le giuste conoscenze fanno lavori saltuari, senza un futuro.
> Cinquant'anni e più addietro bastava molto meno per incazzarsi....altro che megafono: tiravano le molotov!


Mi sembra siano ben più giovani. Quanti anni ha la ragazza amica di tuo figlio? 17?
Comunque il coronavirus è stato usato per comodo, altrimenti non stai vicino ad altre persone in strada senza mascherina, specialmente se poi vai su in casa e rischi di contagiare i genitori over 50, più a rischio come età.


----------



## stany (20 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi sembra siano ben più giovani. Quanti anni ha la ragazza amica di tuo figlio? 17?


Credo sui  trenta....oggi sembriamo tutti molto più giovani di mezzo secolo fa.
Per il look, gli atteggiamenti, che un tempo erano più codificati.
Quasi sempre trovo ventenni che mi danno del tu...non che mi dispiaccia : dovessi andare da Barbara pretenderei il lei! Ma lei da del tu anche al prof. Galli....magari pure a Mattarella dovesse collegarsi con lei...
Oggi le generazioni sono meno  eterogenee tra loro; hanno abitudini  atteggiamenti e modi di vivere non molto dissimili.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Credo almeno trenta....


Ok. Mi sembrava dicessero 17 nel video... capito male.


----------



## stany (20 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ok. Mi sembrava dicessero 17 nel video... capito male.


Mio figlio ne ha 33...


----------



## Marjanna (20 Aprile 2020)

COVID-19 deaths per capita by country | Statista
					

COVID deaths worldwide were highest in Peru, topping a list that compares deaths per million in 210 countries worldwide.




					www.statista.com


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Noi siamo stati i primi colpiti, quando ancora non si sapeva niente di questo virus (non che ora si sappia molto di più).
> [Se ci avessero detto che in Cina erano morte oltre 42 mila persone non credo ci saremmo fermati al kit della Lego per controllo febbre).
> Probabilmente nessuno si aspettava le morti che ci sono state, come che entrasse in tante strutture ospedaliere e RSA rendendole dei focolai, così tanti medici per avere un poco di visibilità son andati in tv a dire "è una banale influenza" senza conoscere il virus, quando i numeri hanno cominciato ad alzarsi e in mezzo ci sono andate anche persone nella fascia tra 40-59 anni (934 morti al 16 aprile), arrivando a colpire medici e infermieri (ma non solo, ci sono stati postini e altri ancora) hanno chiesto di limitare gli assembramenti. Ma a quel punto tanti non ci han creduto, poichè i medici stessi avevano affermato che non era nulla di preoccupante.
> Non capisco _Sembra strano che noi si accetti tutto questo, senza avere comunque al contempo risultati importanti_. Ma che ci si aspetta, di stare in casa una settimana e che il virus sparisca?
> ...


Io ho riportato il punto di vista di amici che vivono da anni all'estero, uno è un docente universitario, l'altra è un dirigente di un gruppo bancario.
Mi fido di loro, le considero persone intelligenti e tutto tranne che faziose o complottiste, direi anche moderate nell'espressione politica.
Dopodiché il tempo farà comprendere chi avrà saputo gestire meglio nel mondo la situazione. 

Sul discorso controllo e app. .. I dati hanno un valore enorme, come è facilmente desumibile dalla quotazione dei social cosiddetti gratuiti e chiunque in questo momento raccolga quelli sanitari finora protetti dalla privacy avrà accesso a un business straordinario. A quanto lo diamo nel mercato farmaceutico e medicale il valore dei dati di un utente? Quanto vale il mercato farmaceutico globale? Capisci che giro di affari può generare quella App? La Bending Spoons,http://amp.ilsole24ore.com/pagina/ADplprK startup italo/danese con sede a Milano, Lombardia, Corso Como, una quarantina di soci tra cui Berlusconi, Tamburi etc altro che 90 milioni di euro di fatturato.  Passare dai giochini alla raccolta dati in particolare quelli sanitari è un salto di livello straordinario. Capisci che non sono gli stessi dati di Health, o di Fb, che sono comunque App facoltative? È un'occasione straordinaria, irripetibile per chi accede a quel business. 
E la forma anonima... È una barzelletta tanto quanto quella della gratuità.


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2020)




----------



## feather (20 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sul discorso controllo e app. ..


Ma questa Immuni o come si chiama, è una app che si può poi disinstallare?


----------



## stany (20 Aprile 2020)

Rimini


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2020)

feather ha detto:


> Ma questa Immuni o come si chiama, è una app che si può poi disinstallare?


Io ho installato quella della protezione civile, ma quando mi sono accorto che ero io a dover dare informazioni a loro, compreso il mio stato intestinale, e non loro a me, l'ho disinstallata.
Ovviamente non era legata ad alcun plus, non era necessaria per spostarmi, era totalmente inutile.
Noi realizzammo una App anni fa, solo per mercato Ios, ma ricordo benissimo i costi di gestione e malgrado qualche migliaio di acquisti (non era gratis) mensili alla fine non ci stavamo dentro. 
Un prodotto a fondo perduto con costi di gestione e fornito gratuitamente lo può fare un organismo pubblico, non un'impresa privata.
Correggimi se sbaglio. Poi magari i giornalisti hanno interpretato male e ad essere gratuita sarà la App, non la realizzazione e la gestione, in carico alla stato. Io però mi baso su quello che trovo scritto sui quotidiani.


----------



## bluestar02 (20 Aprile 2020)

19 REGOLE COVID-19
1. Praticamente, non puoi uscire di casa per nessun motivo, ma se devi, allora puoi.
2. Le maschere sono inutili, ma forse dovresti indossarne una. Può salvarti, ma potrebbe essere inutile, ma forse è anche obbligatorio.
3. I negozi sono chiusi, tranne quelli aperti.
4. Non dovresti andare negli ospedali a meno che tu non debba andarci. Lo stesso vale per i medici, dovresti andarci solo in caso di emergenza, a condizione che tu non sia *troppo* malato.
5. Questo virus è mortale ma ancora non così spaventoso, tranne a volte quando può finire in un totale disastro e uccidere tutti.
6. I guanti non aiutano, ma possono comunque aiutare.
7. Non mancano prodotti nei supermercati ma mancano molte cose quando ci vai la sera, ma non al mattino. A volte.
8. Il virus non ha alcun effetto sui bambini tranne su quelli che colpisce.
9. Gli animali non vengono colpiti, c'è però un gatto che è risultato positivo in Belgio a febbraio quando nessuno era stato testato, 17 cani in Cina, più qualche tigre qua e là...
10. Avrai molti sintomi quando sei malato, ma puoi anche ammalarti senza sintomi, avere sintomi senza stare male, o essere contagioso senza avere sintomi. OH, DIO...
11. Se sei malato, non puoi uscire, ma puoi andare in farmacia.
12. Ogni articolo inquietante o intervista inquietante inizia con "Non voglio scatenare il panico, ma..."
13. Sei al sicuro se mantieni la distanza sociale appropriata, ma non puoi uscire con amici o sconosciuti a distanza sociale di sicurezza.
14. Il virus rimane attivo su diverse superfici per due ore, no, quattro, no, sei, no, no, non abbiamo detto ore, forse giorni? Ma ci vuole un ambiente umido. Oh no, non necessariamente!
15. Il virus rimane nell'aria - beh no, o sì, forse, soprattutto in una stanza chiusa, in un'ora una persona malata può infettarne dieci, quindi se accade, i nostri figli erano già stati infettati nelle scuola prima che fossero chiuse. Ma ricordate, se rimanete alla distanza sociale raccomandata, tuttavia in certe circostanze dovreste mantenere una distanza maggiore, perché, come gli studi dimostrano, il virus può viaggiare anche più lontano, forse.
16. Contiamo il numero di morti ma non sappiamo quante persone siano infette perché finora abbiamo testato solo quelli che erano "quasi morti" per scoprire se è per quello che moriranno..
17. Non abbiamo cure, tranne che potrebbe essercene una che apparentemente non è pericolosa a meno che tu non ne prenda troppa (che è il caso di tutti i farmaci).
18. Dovremmo rimanere rinchiusi fino alla scomparsa del virus, ma scomparirà solo se raggiungiamo l'immunità collettiva, cosa che succede quando il virus circola... ma in questo caso perché dobbiamo restare rinchiusi?
19. L'OMS è l'agenzia leader sul covid. Tranne quella volta che hanno detto che non c'è rischio di trasmissione umana per l'uomo. Ma la Cina ha detto che era così, quindi deve essere vero...

Cit. Deborah Gaibotti


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2020)

Jakala acquisisce Volponi e prevede un fatturato 2019 di oltre 250 milioni di euro
					

Il gruppo martech guidato da Matteo de Brabant si assicura la società attiva nei servizi di marketing e nei programmi di fidelizzazione principalmente nel retail alimentare




					www.engage.it
				




L'altra società che partecipa alla realizzazione di questa app.


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2020)

Alcune testate, tra cui il Corriere, introducono il concetto del braccialetto per gli anziani.
Chi non accetterà questi dispositivi avrà limitazioni nella mobilità.
Questo quanto riportano i quotidiani.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Stasera ero in zoom con alcuni miei amici.
> C'è stupore sia negli USA che in Svizzera per le scelte italiane.
> Negli USA il nostro modello viene chiamato lockdown all'italiana e viene valutato con un certo scetticismo (non sto parlando dell'uomo della strada, ma di ambienti universitari).
> Un periodo di lockdown molto lungo, con la totale abolizione delle libertà dell'individuo e senza ottenere risultati di rilievo. Stupisce che noi non si abbia alcuna data per le riapertura delle attività o per sapere quando usciremo. Sembra strano che noi si accetti tutto questo, senza avere comunque al contempo risultati importanti.
> ...


Questo l’hanno fatto perché sono tutti in giro?








						Lady Gaga come Geldof, un live aid per l'Oms - Cultura & Spettacoli
					

Diretta mondiale per One World Together, con Bocelli e Zucchero (ANSA)




					www.ansa.it
				




Su Instagram tutte le celebrità americane cucinano e giocano con i figli. Saranno bloccate solo le grandi città? 
 Credo che forse chi vive in un ranch continuerà a fare giri a cavallo.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho riportato il punto di vista di amici che vivono da anni all'estero, uno è un docente universitario, l'altra è un dirigente di un gruppo bancario.
> Mi fido di loro, le considero persone intelligenti e tutto tranne che faziose o complottiste, direi anche moderate nell'espressione politica.
> Dopodiché il tempo farà comprendere chi avrà saputo gestire meglio nel mondo la situazione.
> 
> ...


Le considerazioni a post, da chiunque provengano, lasciano sempre il tempo che trovano. Sicuramente a fine pandemia, tra anni, sarà facile vedere tutti gli errori che abbiamo fatto. Non è che l'Italia sia la sola ad aver dato misure restrittive, e non so con i numeri della Lombardia, ad esempio, quali altri piani si sarebbero potuti applicare nell'immediato. Pensarne ora, che già è un po' dopo, è già diverso.
Ad esempio:


Poco fa per tv han detto che funziona tramite bluetooth. Dovrebbere servire per tracciare facilmente tutte le persone che sono entrate nel raggio di 2 metri qualora una persona si ammalasse di covid19 o venisse trovata positiva asintomatica a tampone, in modo da contattare le persone e fare tamponi mirati. Quindi la traccia eventualmente dovrebbe essere solo dei movimenti quotidiani, non per avere informazioni private sullo stato di salute. Anche se pare sarà associata al codice fiscale, e già da questo sarebbe eventualmente possibile avere una traccia in merito a quanto esponi. Ad ogni modo, anche se non è ancora confermato, pare sarà obbligatoria per tutti i possessori di smartphone. La polizia se ti ferma oltre a chiederti l'autocertificazione potrebbe chiederti di mostrarti lo smartphone per verificare se hai scaricato l'app.


----------



## perplesso (20 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Stasera ero in zoom con alcuni miei amici.
> C'è stupore sia negli USA che in Svizzera per le scelte italiane.
> Negli USA il nostro modello viene chiamato lockdown all'italiana e viene valutato con un certo scetticismo (non sto parlando dell'uomo della strada, ma di ambienti universitari).
> Un periodo di lockdown molto lungo, con la totale abolizione delle libertà dell'individuo e senza ottenere risultati di rilievo. Stupisce che noi non si abbia alcuna data per le riapertura delle attività o per sapere quando usciremo. Sembra strano che noi si accetti tutto questo, senza avere comunque al contempo risultati importanti.
> ...


quando hai come modello il regime cinese ed un governo che sogna XI.....


----------



## perplesso (20 Aprile 2020)

feather ha detto:


> Ma questa Immuni o come si chiama, è una app che si può poi disinstallare?


si spera di sì


----------



## feather (20 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La polizia se ti ferma oltre a chiederti l'autocertificazione potrebbe chiederti di mostrarti lo smartphone per verificare se hai scaricato l'app.


Non è quello che dice il ministero della salute






						Contact tracing: Arcuri firma ordinanza per app italiana
					

Notizia - Covid-19 -  Il sistema di tracciamento digitale può aiutare a identificare individui potenzialmente infetti prima che emergano sintomi e, se condotto in modo sufficientemente rapido, può impedire la trasmissione successiva dai casi secondari




					www.salute.gov.it
				




ne parla di codici fiscali associati


----------



## Marjanna (20 Aprile 2020)

feather ha detto:


> Non è quello che dice il ministero della salute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono prime notizie, niente di ancora ufficiale.
Non lo è neppure nel link che hai messo tu.
X prende il virus. A B C J K arriva un messaggio di alert dove viene detto
A) guarda che mentre camminavi potresti essere stato infettato da uno
B) guarda che 3 giorni fa, mentre facevi la spesa in X posto, hai incrociato il signor X anonimo e guarda che oggi lui risulta positivo al covid 19 quindi potresti averlo anche tu, regolati...
C) è la Ulss che ti chiama e ti invita ad andare a fare un tampone o ti dice di metterti in quarantena preventiva, se si passa per la Ulss va da se l'associazione a tessera sanitaria / codice fiscale

Io non credo che sarà solo il messaggio, se così fosse nel caso di persone anziane potrebbe essere cancellato (non in mala fede) e quindi risultare del tutto inutile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Aprile 2020)

Non ne posso più.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sono prime notizie, niente di ancora ufficiale.
> Non lo è neppure nel link che hai messo tu.
> X prende il virus. A B C J K arriva un messaggio di alert dove viene detto
> A) guarda che mentre camminavi potresti essere stato infettato da uno
> ...


lo mettevano subito un braccialetto elettronico a tutti quelli positivi.
Gente lasciata a casa come presunta, che prendeva ascensore, buttava immondizia, ha contagiato tutto il condominio.
In un giorno ats dichiarato 30 nuovi contagi, più 100 familiari


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2020)

Tra me e mia moglie conosceremo un 2/300 persone.
A febbraio siamo stati più volte in ospedale, lei fu operata, io ho fatto pure la visita medica in ufficio, sempre preso metropolitana fino al lockdown, partecipato a due cori, in ufficio una volta la settimana, a volte due, mia figlia e mia moglie attività sportive in piccoli ambienti. 
Nella mia cerchia posso fare questo bilancio di quanto accaduto dall'inizio di questa emergenza ad ora, diciamo di due mesi:
Noi niente finora
Tre morti, tutti in RSA, età oltre gli 80 e non in perfette condizioni di salute 
Un contagiato intubato, un medico, ora guarito 
La moglie del mio capo, medico a Codogno, negativa.
Diversi casi positivi,  con sintomi abbastanza lievi. 
Due polmoniti guarite a casa senza tampone 
Il socio del dentista contagiato a marzo non ha mai sviluppato un sintomo in questo tempo. 
Il nostro amico naturista di 89 anni vivo e sano
Sua sorella nella RSA ancora viva 
Falso allarme per il vicino 
Diversi raffreddori, tossi, febbri in ordine sparso tra tutti, scomparse con i primi caldi. 
Le morti di cui sono a conoscenza nei dintorni riguardano due medici di base. 
Qual è la vostra esperienza personale, invece?


----------



## ologramma (20 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo mettevano subito un braccialetto elettronico a tutti quelli positivi.
> Gente lasciata a casa come presunta, che prendeva ascensore, buttava immondizia, ha contagiato tutto il condominio.
> In un giorno ats dichiarato 30 nuovi contagi, più 100 familiari


male organizzati  e non attrezzati come in tutta italia , da voi si è propagata a macchia d'olio, xci metti poi che le persone che si sentivano male , prima dottore e poi la separazione nei pronti soccorsi assenti per molto tempo , con il senno di poi hanno differenziato le persone ai pronti soccorsi ma ormai il danno è fatto.
Non parlo dei politici che si credevano competenti e li altro errore , saremmo 60 milioni ma mi sembrano tutti a dirigere la nazionale di calcio , codsa che fanno tutti .
Dicono bisogna riaprire  non lo vedo una bella cosa , tamponi pochi, morti sempre tanti ma volete mettere l'imprenditore che sta perdendo soldi?
Non se lo fanno un ragionamento quante persone non lavorano  ed hanno problemi per l''immediato?
La vedo dura.
Da noi siamo arrivati a cento quasi positivi, una ventina a casa  e pochissimi morti , da un mese hanno chiuso una struttura privata che era piena di anziani ma li vengono dottori per gli ambulatori per cui va ha capire da chi è partito potrebbero essere stati anche i famigliari, non sappiamo niente dei dettagli solo le cifre


----------



## stany (20 Aprile 2020)

Ascoltate baffone....sennò dal min. 6,40 il Nobel montagnier.


----------



## stany (20 Aprile 2020)

Astinenza da manico...









						Borgotrebbia, in preda al delirio si sdraia nuda sul cofano della gazzella dei carabinieri
					

Una donna nel tardo pomeriggio del 18 aprile forse sotto l'effetto di droghe o alcol, si è sdraiata sul cofano della gazzella dei carabinieri del Radiomobile a Borgotrebbia. La scena è stata vista da molti residenti. E' stata poi portata in ospedale




					www.ilpiacenza.it


----------



## feather (21 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sono prime notizie, niente di ancora ufficiale.
> Non lo è neppure nel link che hai messo tu.
> X prende il virus. A B C J K arriva un messaggio di alert dove viene detto
> A) guarda che mentre camminavi potresti essere stato infettato da uno
> ...


Da quello che se ne sa









						Immuni: come funziona e si scarica l'app coronavirus per Android e iPhone
					

Tutto sull’app Immuni per la gestione del contact tracing nell’emergenza coronavirus. Vediamo come funziona, come scaricarla, a cosa serve, le tutele privacy. Il call center. Come sta andando: se funziona per contenere il virus o se è un flop. Numeri aggiornati




					www.agendadigitale.eu
				




e da come funzionano app analoghe in altri paesi, ci si ferma a A.
Non è prevista geolocalizzazione (B), ne l'associazione con codice fiscale o numero di telefono (C).


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> male organizzati  e non attrezzati come in tutta italia , da voi si è propagata a macchia d'olio, xci metti poi che le persone che si sentivano male , prima dottore e poi la separazione nei pronti soccorsi assenti per molto tempo , con il senno di poi hanno differenziato le persone ai pronti soccorsi ma ormai il danno è fatto.
> Non parlo dei politici che si credevano competenti e li altro errore , saremmo 60 milioni ma mi sembrano tutti a dirigere la nazionale di calcio , codsa che fanno tutti .
> Dicono bisogna riaprire  non lo vedo una bella cosa , tamponi pochi, morti sempre tanti ma volete mettere l'imprenditore che sta perdendo soldi?
> Non se lo fanno un ragionamento quante persone non lavorano  ed hanno problemi per l''immediato?
> ...


dove abito è considerato un paese ad ALTA densità abitativa, ci si aspettava un'esplosione del contagio.
Difatti sono sempre stati molto rigidi nell'applicare le restrizioni.
Tuttavia nei 2 quartiere di case popolari c'è stata una forte diffusione.
Ora mi sembra di capire che non essendoci più ricoveri i tamponi non vengono fatti.
Ma i medici di base segnalano e fanno mettere in isolamento persone con sintomi riconducibili al covid,  non si ha una certezza sull'evoluzione della trasmissione


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Astinenza da manico...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


almeno i carabinieri si sono fatti una risata, di questi tempi ci vuole.


----------



## stany (21 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> almeno i carabinieri si sono fatti una risata, di questi tempi ci vuole.


E fuori dall'Italia è anche peggio! E non solo per mano degli uomini....


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dove abito è considerato un paese ad ALTA densità abitativa, ci si aspettava un'esplosione del contagio.
> Difatti sono sempre stati molto rigidi nell'applicare le restrizioni.
> Tuttavia nei 2 quartiere di case popolari c'è stata una forte diffusione.
> Ora mi sembra di capire che non essendoci più ricoveri i tamponi non vengono fatti.
> Ma i medici di base segnalano e fanno mettere in isolamento persone con sintomi riconducibili al covid,  non si ha una certezza sull'evoluzione della trasmissione


Finché mettono in isolamento e non fanno tamponi ai familiari non ha molto senso 
I miei familiari avrebbero potuto essere positivi asintomatici e dopo 15 gg hanno potuto tornare al lavoro


----------



## JON (21 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> E fuori dall'Italia è anche peggio! E non solo per mano degli uomini....


Capita, ma sono piuttosto casi isolati ed estremi.
Però non si può non notare come effettivamente quelle poliziotte nel neutralizzare il tizio picchiavano con lo sfollagente in punti del corpo dove, date le circostanze, non si può.
Stranamente invece i filmati simili provenienti dall'India mostrano forze dell'ordine (vabbè, in tunica e turbante) che con mazze rudimentali percuotono ai lati di braccia o gambe e sul sedere. Punti dove non si procurerebbero danni, se non dolore.


----------



## stany (21 Aprile 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Capita, ma sono piuttosto casi isolati ed estremi.
> Però non si può non notare come effettivamente quelle poliziotte nel neutralizzare il tizio picchiavano con lo sfollagente in punti del corpo dove, date le circostanze, non si può.
> Stranamente invece i filmati simili provenienti dall'India mostrano forze dell'ordine (vabbè, in tunica e turbante) che con mazze rudimentali percuotono ai lati di braccia o gambe e sul sedere. Punti dove non si procurerebbero danni, se non dolore.


Abbè...certo dipende sempre da chi trovi... prima dei telefoni con videocamera ne succedevano anche molto peggio ,da noi.


----------



## danny (21 Aprile 2020)

Il 20 Gennaio a Rimini si concluse il Sigep, fiera dell'agroalimentare. Nello stesso stand erano presenti la ditta Pomati di Codogno e la Wuhan Huiyou di Wuhan oltre ad aziende del Trevigiano e di Crema. 
Qualche giornale si accorse della coincidenza e pubblicò la notizia.
Ci fu una replica da parte della Spa che organizza l'evento, la quale non smenti' la notizia, ma si limitò a controbattere che il 20 gennaio era ben un mese prima del paziente 1 di Codogno. Troppo tempo, non poteva essere partito da lì.
Si sa che il paziente 1 per lavoro - l'Unilever, che ha un settore food - era stato a Rimini, ma allo stesso tempo due mesi fa i giornali locali titolavano di un altro paziente 1 a Rimini, un ristoratore di 71 anni.
Quindi ci furono contemporaneamente 3 pazienti uno. Uno a Codogno, uno a Bergamo, uno a Rimini, più il focolaio del Veneto. 
Solo Codogno e Vo divennero zona rossa. 
La Pomati sul suo sito trova bizzarra la notizia dell'accostamento e ribadisce che non c'è alcuna evidenza scientifica. Burioni si affrettò a smentirla e comparve il paziente zero tedesco. 
Ma la notizia fu presto dimenticata e i giornalisti cominciarono a parlare poi di virus lombardo, arrivando a smentire anche i legami con la Cina.






La Lucarelli si occupò del caso, intervistando le persone coinvolte, ma la pista non fu presa in considerazione da nessuno, provocando reazioni stizzite in tutti. 
Il sindaco di Codogno parlò di follia, il dott. Burioni si rifiuto' di prendere in considerazione qualsiasi riferimento all'evento, Galli iniziò a discutere del paziente zero tedesco, altri escludero qualsiasi collegamento con quella che fu l'ultima grande fiera.
Impensabile che il virus potesse essere presente in Italia un mese prima... Impensabile che provenisse da Wuhan.

Insomma, perché si scelse di rifiutare con sdegno la pista legata a quell'evento, che coinvolse 4000 persone e ospitò una ditta proprio di Wuhan, giustificando il tutto col fatto che era impossibile che il virus fosse presente il 20 gennaio in Italia?
Perché Rimini, pur avendo avuto un paziente 1, guarda caso un ristoratore, contemporaneamente a Codogno, non fu mai citata nei giorni seguenti come area a rischio? 
Rifiutando l'associazione si puntavano i riflettori su Lombardia e Veneto, si escludevano i cinesi dai possibili contagi, si cercava una pista tedesca finita poi nel nulla.


----------



## stany (21 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Perché Rimini, pur avendo avuto un paziente 1, guarda caso un ristoratore, contemporaneamente a Codogno, non fu mai citata nei giorni seguenti come area a rischio?
> Rifiutando l'associazione si puntavano i riflettori su Lombardia e Veneto, si escludevano i cinesi dai possibili contagi, si cercava una pista tedesca finita poi nel nulla.


Forse perché quando si sbaglia valutazione ,non si vuole ammettere l'errore. E questo si compie censurando le possibilità evidenziate successivamente anche dalla informazione mainstream , di fronte all'evidenza divenuta nel mentre oggetto del dibattito generale, e non solo di chi veniva in un primo tempo accusato di diffondere informazioni complottistiche. Il caso delle affermazioni di montagnier sulla certezza, e non solo sulla possibilità, che il virus sia stato modificato ed immesso  (per errore?!) tra la popolazione, ne sono un esempio.
.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Finché mettono in isolamento e non fanno tamponi ai familiari non ha molto senso
> I miei familiari avrebbero potuto essere positivi asintomatici e dopo 15 gg hanno potuto tornare al lavoro


e lo so, poi ci si stupisce come mai a Milano non diminuiscono i contagi


----------



## stany (22 Aprile 2020)

Niente sarà più come prima









						Due medici cinesi contagiati dal virus si risvegliano con la pelle scura
					

La strana storia di Yi Fan e Hu Weifeng




					www.repubblica.it


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> certo se tuti gli anziani non ce la fanno con chi vuoi se la prenda il coronacvirus?
> Avete letto che sperimenteranno in Inghilterra un vaccino fatto da una azienda farmaceutica di Pomezia (sulla via del mare vicino a me) e credo da una cosa dell'università di Oxford su 550 persone volontarie sani per testarlo , in italia avrebbero fatto un pippone che levate


In inghilterra è legale vendersi per testare farmaci o cosmetici. In Italia si può solo senza compenso. Graziearcazzo che avrebbero fatto un pippone. Se a me quando ero studente e mi credevo immortale in virtù dei miei vent'anni mi avessero proposto di farmi una puntura e un monitoraggio per 5-6000 euro (quello ti danno) gli avrei detto subito si. E anche tu.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono riuscito a capire da cosa deriva la rabbia, dalla impossibilità di combattere, di lottare. Ho sempre pensato che la sorte migliore che possa toccare ad una persona sia quella di andarsene anche sconfitto, ma di aver perlomeno combattuto.
> Caratterialmente sono sempre stato una persona combattiva, certo, non per le cazzate.
> E' il senso di impotenza che mi infastidisce, per il mio carattere.
> Sono fatto così.


Funziona così per tutti, eh.


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2020)

Quattro italiani su cinque comprano Made in Italy durante l'emergenza
					

Un sondaggio di Swg-Legacoop ha mostrato come in questo periodo gli italiani preferiscano fare la spesa sostenendo la nostra economia



					www.agi.it


----------



## feather (22 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Quattro italiani su cinque comprano Made in Italy durante l'emergenza
> 
> 
> Un sondaggio di Swg-Legacoop ha mostrato come in questo periodo gli italiani preferiscano fare la spesa sostenendo la nostra economia
> ...


Strano che con i corrieri internazionali azzoppati la gente compri vicino casa..


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2020)

per comprare un chilo di mele spero che non serva Amazon


----------



## stany (23 Aprile 2020)

Io ho acquistato un pacco (5 risme) di carta A4 su Amazon...


----------



## stany (23 Aprile 2020)

Però è una dittatura, dicono...
Cit.
“Cuba ha svariati vantaggi su molte altre nazioni, inclusa la sanità pubblica gratuita per tutti, il più elevato rapporto al mondo tra medici e popolazione e parecchi indicatori sanitari positivi, tra cui l’elevata aspettativa di vita e la bassa mortalità infantile”, scrive per esempio _The Conversation_. A questo si aggiunge “una popolazione dall’istruzione elevata e un’avanzata industria di ricerca medica, che include tre laboratori equipaggiati per condurre test sui virus”.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo mettevano subito un braccialetto elettronico a tutti quelli positivi.
> Gente lasciata a casa come presunta, che prendeva ascensore, buttava immondizia, ha contagiato tutto il condominio.
> In un giorno ats dichiarato 30 nuovi contagi, più 100 familiari


Da dove hai ricavato l’informazione che ci sia chi si è infettato in ascensore?

Per me c’è molta confusione.
Il fatto che il virus resti attivo qualche ora sulle superfici non è una prova che ci si infetti con quella modalità.
Certo che se chi ha preso l’ascensore ha starnutito sulla tastiera, io ho toccato la tastiera e poi mi sono succhiata le dita, credo che sia possibile contagiarsi.
Ma chi ha già normalmente comportamenti del genere?
Se prendo l’ascensore o vado in giro, normalmente non mi metto le mani in bocca. Ora avrò più prudenza e non mi scaccolerò al semaforo se prima non ho disinfettato le mani 

A me sembra come quando si è avuta notizia dell’AIDS. C’era chi voleva il caffè nel bicchierino usa e getta. Ma non si ha notizia di nessuno che si sia contagiato così. 
A me sembra che la giusta prudenza stia sconfinando nella psicosi.
Se fosse come si paventa, saremmo già dimezzati.
Cosa che non so se sarebbe tanto negativa.



danny ha detto:


> Tra me e mia moglie conosceremo un 2/300 persone.
> A febbraio siamo stati più volte in ospedale, lei fu operata, io ho fatto pure la visita medica in ufficio, sempre preso metropolitana fino al lockdown, partecipato a due cori, in ufficio una volta la settimana, a volte due, mia figlia e mia moglie attività sportive in piccoli ambienti.
> Nella mia cerchia posso fare questo bilancio di quanto accaduto dall'inizio di questa emergenza ad ora, diciamo di due mesi:
> Noi niente finora
> ...


È morta una mia amica in RSA di 97 anni.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo mettevano subito un braccialetto elettronico a tutti quelli positivi.
> Gente lasciata a casa come presunta, che prendeva ascensore, buttava immondizia, ha contagiato tutto il condominio.
> In un giorno ats dichiarato 30 nuovi contagi, più 100 familiari


C’è un dibattito con grida alla invasività dello stato per una app, che ancora non c’è, da scaricare volontariamente e tu ipotizzi l’uso diun braccialetto elettronico?  Sarebbe stato accolto benissimo


----------



## Marjanna (23 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da dove hai ricavato l’informazione che ci sia chi si è infettato in ascensore?
> 
> Per me c’è molta confusione.
> Il fatto che il virus resti attivo qualche ora sulle superfici non è una prova che ci si infetti con quella modalità.
> ...


Ma ci sono state parecchie informazioni in merito. Non siamo abituati a controllare quante volte ci tocchiamo il viso nell'arco di un giorno, ma fare lo facciamo più spesso di quanto crediamo. C'è chi si strofina gli occhi, chi fuma, chi si mangia le unghie, portare le mani alla bocca lo fanno molte persone. Poi c'è chi mordicchia una penna. Oppure con i bar aperti chi prende un croissant e poi si lecca le dita. Calcola un'intera popolazione nelle diverse fascie di età.
Io ho riutilizzato uno spruzzino nebulizzatore e ci ho messo un 40% di alcol a 94° e il resto acqua e lo passo nel volante della macchina e nella borsa e pure nel portafoglio (nella parte esterna), e pure nelle borse della spesa che riutilizzo. Non so se vada bene ma nel dubbio...
Comunque non so come andrà con la mascherina via via che si alza la temperatura, ieri sono uscita a piedi e se all'inizio c'era un poco di vento poi si è fermato. Sole a picco, ho sempre tenuto la mascherina e ad un certo punto stavo sudando nel viso come solitamente mi capita se cammino in piena estate sotto al sole. Essendo partita dalle mascherine tipo panno per pulire il passaggio alle chirurgiche, che ora si trovano, l'ho trovato "comodo". Di due confezioni comprate on line da due diversi venditori però una è ok, l'altra mi sembra puzzi.
Ho fatto una prova test di sanificazione con l'alcol: mettere 1 cm di alcol in un tupperware e posizionare la mascherina bloccandola con il coperchio senza che tocchi l'alcol e lasciarla lì 2 ore. Poi puzza d'alcol. Non so se lasciandola qualche ora a prendere aria sia riutilizzabile.


----------



## patroclo (23 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma ci sono state parecchie informazioni in merito. Non siamo abituati a controllare quante volte ci tocchiamo il viso nell'arco di un giorno, ma fare lo facciamo più spesso di quanto crediamo. C'è chi si strofina gli occhi, chi fuma, chi si mangia le unghie, portare le mani alla bocca lo fanno molte persone. Poi c'è chi mordicchia una penna. Oppure con i bar aperti chi prende un croissant e poi si lecca le dita. Calcola un'intera popolazione nelle diverse fascie di età.
> Io ho riutilizzato uno spruzzino nebulizzatore e ci ho messo un 40% di alcol a 94° e il resto acqua e lo passo nel volante della macchina e nella borsa e pure nel portafoglio (nella parte esterna), e pure nelle borse della spesa che riutilizzo. Non so se vada bene ma nel dubbio...
> Comunque non so come andrà con la mascherina via via che si alza la temperatura, ieri sono uscita a piedi e se all'inizio c'era un poco di vento poi si è fermato. Sole a picco, ho sempre tenuto la mascherina e ad un certo punto stavo sudando nel viso come solitamente mi capita se cammino in piena estate sotto al sole. Essendo partita dalle mascherine tipo panno per pulire il passaggio alle chirurgiche, che ora si trovano, l'ho trovato "comodo". Di due confezioni comprate on line da due diversi venditori però una è ok, l'altra mi sembra puzzi.
> Ho fatto una prova test di sanificazione con l'alcol: mettere 1 cm di alcol in un tupperware e posizionare la mascherina bloccandola con il coperchio senza che tocchi l'alcol e lasciarla lì 2 ore. Poi puzza d'alcol. Non so se lasciandola qualche ora a prendere aria sia riutilizzabile.


....spero solo che tu non fumi e non frequenti fumatori


----------



## Marjanna (23 Aprile 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> ....spero solo che tu non fumi e non frequenti fumatori


Per via dell'alcol?


----------



## patroclo (23 Aprile 2020)

si...Marjannna la torcia umana


----------



## Marjanna (23 Aprile 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> si...Marjannna la torcia umana


 mi hai fatto venire in mente la mamma di un'amichetta di quando avevo 6 anni. Portava i capelli lunghi, sciolti. Usava l'alcol per ravvivare il fuoco nel camino. In un secondo ha preso fuoco. Rimasta viva per miracolo.
Hai fatto bene a far memoria, ad usare alcol ovunque c'è da stare attenti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da dove hai ricavato l’informazione che ci sia chi si è infettato in ascensore?
> 
> Per me c’è molta confusione.
> Il fatto che il virus resti attivo qualche ora sulle superfici non è una prova che ci si infetti con quella modalità.
> ...


qui un condominio si è infettato solo frequentando parti comuni, secondo te come è potuto avvenire? Si sputavano reciprocamente sui balconi?
Ho letto dell'app e io ne ho scaricata una. Però mi dimentico di aggiornare la mia condizione.
La privacy bella parola, però se ci si ammala siamo disposti a tutto pur di guarire alla faccia della privacy.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma ci sono state parecchie informazioni in merito. Non siamo abituati a controllare quante volte ci tocchiamo il viso nell'arco di un giorno, ma fare lo facciamo più spesso di quanto crediamo. C'è chi si strofina gli occhi, chi fuma, chi si mangia le unghie, portare le mani alla bocca lo fanno molte persone. Poi c'è chi mordicchia una penna. Oppure con i bar aperti chi prende un croissant e poi si lecca le dita. Calcola un'intera popolazione nelle diverse fascie di età.
> Io ho riutilizzato uno spruzzino nebulizzatore e ci ho messo un 40% di alcol a 94° e il resto acqua e lo passo nel volante della macchina e nella borsa e pure nel portafoglio (nella parte esterna), e pure nelle borse della spesa che riutilizzo. Non so se vada bene ma nel dubbio...
> Comunque non so come andrà con la mascherina via via che si alza la temperatura, ieri sono uscita a piedi e se all'inizio c'era un poco di vento poi si è fermato. Sole a picco, ho sempre tenuto la mascherina e ad un certo punto stavo sudando nel viso come solitamente mi capita se cammino in piena estate sotto al sole. Essendo partita dalle mascherine tipo panno per pulire il passaggio alle chirurgiche, che ora si trovano, l'ho trovato "comodo". Di due confezioni comprate on line da due diversi venditori però una è ok, l'altra mi sembra puzzi.
> Ho fatto una prova test di sanificazione con l'alcol: mettere 1 cm di alcol in un tupperware e posizionare la mascherina bloccandola con il coperchio senza che tocchi l'alcol e lasciarla lì 2 ore. Poi puzza d'alcol. Non so se lasciandola qualche ora a prendere aria sia riutilizzabile.


andresti bene con mio marito


----------



## Lostris (23 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> andresti bene con mio marito


Il che non mi sembra esattamente un complimento


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma ci sono state parecchie informazioni in merito. Non siamo abituati a controllare quante volte ci tocchiamo il viso nell'arco di un giorno, ma fare lo facciamo più spesso di quanto crediamo. C'è chi si strofina gli occhi, chi fuma, chi si mangia le unghie, portare le mani alla bocca lo fanno molte persone. Poi c'è chi mordicchia una penna. Oppure con i bar aperti chi prende un croissant e poi si lecca le dita. Calcola un'intera popolazione nelle diverse fascie di età.
> Io ho riutilizzato uno spruzzino nebulizzatore e ci ho messo un 40% di alcol a 94° e il resto acqua e lo passo nel volante della macchina e nella borsa e pure nel portafoglio (nella parte esterna), e pure nelle borse della spesa che riutilizzo. Non so se vada bene ma nel dubbio...
> Comunque non so come andrà con la mascherina via via che si alza la temperatura, ieri sono uscita a piedi e se all'inizio c'era un poco di vento poi si è fermato. Sole a picco, ho sempre tenuto la mascherina e ad un certo punto stavo sudando nel viso come solitamente mi capita se cammino in piena estate sotto al sole. Essendo partita dalle mascherine tipo panno per pulire il passaggio alle chirurgiche, che ora si trovano, l'ho trovato "comodo". Di due confezioni comprate on line da due diversi venditori però una è ok, l'altra mi sembra puzzi.
> Ho fatto una prova test di sanificazione con l'alcol: mettere 1 cm di alcol in un tupperware e posizionare la mascherina bloccandola con il coperchio senza che tocchi l'alcol e lasciarla lì 2 ore. Poi puzza d'alcol. Non so se lasciandola qualche ora a prendere aria sia riutilizzabile.


Ciao, igienizziamo anche noi così. E' una autoclave artigianale 

La uso con le ffp2. Quelle chirurgiche non le uso.
Una amica stilista ha iniziato a cambiare la produzione e le produce in tessuto non tessuto. Useremo le sue, quando non usiamo le ffp2.

Comunque, quella che igienizzo, dopo averla igienizzata, la lascio all'aria per 24 ore (a quel punto il vapore dell'alcol è sparito).
Le usiamo a cicli di 48 ore.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Aprile 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il che non mi sembra esattamente un complimento


no vero, però ho avuto la visione di loro due con alcol e spruzzino che girano per casa


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> ....spero solo che tu non fumi e non frequenti fumatori


noi entrambi fumatori. 
Fuori da casa non fumiamo più.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma ci sono state parecchie informazioni in merito. Non siamo abituati a controllare quante volte ci tocchiamo il viso nell'arco di un giorno, ma fare lo facciamo più spesso di quanto crediamo. C'è chi si strofina gli occhi, chi fuma, chi si mangia le unghie, portare le mani alla bocca lo fanno molte persone. Poi c'è chi mordicchia una penna. Oppure con i bar aperti chi prende un croissant e poi si lecca le dita. Calcola un'intera popolazione nelle diverse fascie di età.
> Io ho riutilizzato uno spruzzino nebulizzatore e ci ho messo un 40% di alcol a 94° e il resto acqua e lo passo nel volante della macchina e nella borsa e pure nel portafoglio (nella parte esterna), e pure nelle borse della spesa che riutilizzo. Non so se vada bene ma nel dubbio...
> Comunque non so come andrà con la mascherina via via che si alza la temperatura, ieri sono uscita a piedi e se all'inizio c'era un poco di vento poi si è fermato. Sole a picco, ho sempre tenuto la mascherina e ad un certo punto stavo sudando nel viso come solitamente mi capita se cammino in piena estate sotto al sole. Essendo partita dalle mascherine tipo panno per pulire il passaggio alle chirurgiche, che ora si trovano, l'ho trovato "comodo". Di due confezioni comprate on line da due diversi venditori però una è ok, l'altra mi sembra puzzi.
> Ho fatto una prova test di sanificazione con l'alcol: mettere 1 cm di alcol in un tupperware e posizionare la mascherina bloccandola con il coperchio senza che tocchi l'alcol e lasciarla lì 2 ore. Poi puzza d'alcol. Non so se lasciandola qualche ora a prendere aria sia riutilizzabile.


In condizioni normali magari si è meno attenti. Mi riferivo alla situazione attuale.
Poi io sono stata molto attenta in questo periodo e mi sono accorta che faccio cose che facevo già automaticamente.
Non so perché dovresti disinfettare il volante che usi solo tu, meglio disinfettare le mani, no?


----------



## Marjanna (23 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, igienizziamo anche noi così. E' una autoclave artigianale
> 
> La uso con le ffp2. Quelle chirurgiche non le uso.
> Una amica stilista ha iniziato a cambiare la produzione e le produce in tessuto non tessuto. Useremo le sue, quando non usiamo le ffp2.
> ...


Proverò a lasciarle fuori 24 ore, grazie.  Per ora non mi è necessario sanificarle, le chirurgiche, e ne ho un pacchetto anche in tessuto (poliestere) lavabili in lavatrice ma non oltre 40°, però visto che non si sa cosa accadrà in autunno meglio sapere come fare qualora dovessero ancora scarseggiare. Tu come le posizioni dentro il tupperware, con la parte interna (a contatto con la bocca) verso il basso, l'opposto, o sai se è indifferente? Propendo per l'ultima ma meglio chiedere.
Tu cosa pensi delle mascherine adesive di cui si va parlando per andare dal parrucchiere? Sembrano stronzate ma i parrucchieri sono dei posti dove alla riapertura si catapulteranno tutti dalle voci che sento.





Brunetta ha detto:


> In condizioni normali magari si è meno attenti. Mi riferivo alla situazione attuale.
> Poi io sono stata molto attenta in questo periodo e mi sono accorta che faccio cose che facevo già automaticamente.
> Non so perché dovresti disinfettare il volante che usi solo tu, meglio disinfettare le mani, no?


Perchè ancora non ho preso un'abitudine. Capita che metto i guanti partendo da casa, poi vado al supermercato tocco i vari prodotti e non butto i guanti prima di salire in macchina, percui tocco il volante con i guanti. Stessa cosa se faccio tappa in più negozi. Non è che cambio i guanti ogni volta che risalgo in macchina.
Ci sto due secondi a passare il volante, e adesso è anche stagione "facile" dove poter prendere certe abitudini. Se fosse inverno e diluvia e fa freddo sai che voglia a mettersi pulire volante e borse prima di rientrare in casa.
La situazione attuale meglio farsela entrare come normale, è l'unico modo per convivere con il virus come dicono. E io ancora non ci riesco. Vuoi perchè le settimane passate si è tentato di limitare le uscite, vuoi perchè molti negozi sono ancora chiusi. Preferisco fare più ora, per quanto possibile, che ributtarmi nella "normalità" e dimenticarmi che c'è un virus, magari perchè le persone intorno abbassano la guardia. Motivo percui mi sto costringendo a portare sempre la mascherina anche se non ho persone vicino ma come ho scritto se si alzano le temperature è dura.
Pensa che già due volte ho visto delle persone abbassare la mascherina proprio incontrando conoscenti. Una volta due al supermercato che usciti nel parcheggio incontrano un conoscente e si fermano a fare due chiacchere e la abbassano. Poi due signori anziani per strada che incrocio e nel mentre sento che si salutano congedandosi, e in quello portano la mascherina al volto. Tipo una volta quando ci si levava il cappello, ora si levano le mascherine. 

Comunque il mio medico di base (50enne) ieri per telefono mi ha detto che si è fatto la quarantena e 3 tamponi, risultati tutti negativi, nonostante sia stato in contatto con un malato sintomatico di covid 19 che è anche morto.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no vero, però ho avuto la visione di loro due con alcol e spruzzino che girano per casa


quindi si è alzato dal divano? (mi ricordo come l'avevi descritto in passato)


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Proverò a lasciarle fuori 24 ore, grazie.  Per ora non mi è necessario sanificarle, le chirurgiche, e ne ho un pacchetto anche in tessuto (poliestere) lavabili in lavatrice ma non oltre 40°, però visto che non si sa cosa accadrà in autunno meglio sapere come fare qualora dovessero ancora scarseggiare. Tu come le posizioni dentro il tupperware, con la parte interna (a contatto con la bocca) verso il basso, l'opposto, o sai se è indifferente? Propendo per l'ultima ma meglio chiedere.
> Tu cosa pensi delle mascherine adesive di cui si va parlando per andare dal parrucchiere? Sembrano stronzate ma i parrucchieri sono dei posti dove alla riapertura si catapulteranno tutti dalle voci che sento.
> 
> 
> ...



Non so se ho capito bene, intendi dire se "rovescio" mascherina esponendo ai vapori la parte interna che sta a contatto con naso e bocca?
Se è questa la domanda, no.

La chiudo -per intenderci come quando è confezionata, quindi parte rivolta all'esterno esposta - ci incrocio sopra gli elastici per bloccarla al coperchio poi chiudo.
Lascio per quasi 4 ore.

Il succo che ho capito del fare questa cosa è
- non è risolutivo (nel senso che igienizzare in questo modo e queste mascherine è un abbassamento del rischio e un aumento dell'usabilità)
- è la parte esterna della mascherina che potrebbe aver "raccolto" dall'esterno.

Se sei contagiato tu, sei contagiato a prescindere dalla igienizzazione.

Detto questo le lascio all'aria anche per far passare le ore di vita del virus. 24 ore sono una buona media.
Ovviamente questa cosa la faccio nel passaggio dalla stanza che tengo per il dentro - fuori in un posto isolato, su un mobile, che pulisco ogni volta con la candeggina.

La figata della produzione dell'amica è che le sue sono lavabili a 90°.

Sto anche io ragionando in termini di "addestramento" a quel che verrà  

Quindi sto proprio ragionando in termini di organizzazione della casa e riorganizzazione dello stile di vita.
Ho creato un passaggio ad hoc per quando si esce (supermercato per intenderci) e una procedura per levarsi di dosso quel che si usa fuori tenendolo separato dal resto della casa.
I lavori che restano da fare alla casa li faremo in quest'ottica, anche dal punto di vista dell'areazione. Abbiamo già la ventilazione meccanica in casa, quindi stiam studiando come gestire la cosa e come ampliarla. E la nostra casa è praticamente autonoma dal punto di vista energetico.
Oltre ad avere intorno terra. E acqua.
Abbiam variato l'alimentazione. E il modo di fare la spesa quando possibile (che significa che usiamo fondamentalmente l'online).

Siam frugali entrambi.

La spesa resta in sospensione per 24 ore.
Le cose urgenti passano di sacchetto, vengono chiuse e messe in frigo in scomparto dedicato.

Siamo entrambi poco sociali 
G. è un pianificatore ed un organizzatore pignolo. io sono una che si diverte a immaginare quadri. E sono una analista pragmatica.
Quindi a prescindere dalla riapertura o meno, proseguiremo la vita che abbiamo sempre condotto. Anche prima.
Odio dal profondo del cuore i centri commerciali, i bar mi piacevano per il caffè volante e ne posso far volentieri a meno, ad entrambi piace cucinare quindi uscire a cena non ci è mai interessato più di tanto. Fra l'altro da fumatori uscire è sempre una pena.

E sulla mascherina ci stiamo facendo dei trip simpatici...il cyber e steam punk son parecchio interessanti...anche per giocarci 







EDIT: io sono piuttosto convinta che questa pandemia non sia un problema, ma un sintomo dei problemi che verranno.
G. anche. Quindi è in questa prospettiva che ci stiamo muovendo.

Se vivessi in città, per dire, ora come ora, penserei a come spostarmi dalle città. Credo diventeranno sempre più luoghi insalubri e caotici. Sotto tutti i punti di vista. Sarà nelle città, dove emergeranno in modo forte le differenze che scaturiranno da ora ora in avanti (non che prima non ci fossero...ma adesso saranno sempre più evidenti). La forbice sociale sarà ampia. Già adesso, con la riapertura, ad uscire e far da cavia saranno le categorie meno protette e fondamentalmente meno ricche. 
Più si è lontani dalle città, meglio sarà anche in futuro a mio parere. 

Ma questo lo pensavo già prima. Sono andata via dalla città con questi pensieri quasi ormai 15 anni fa e ho usato questi anni per progettare questo in cui sto iniziando a vivere.


----------



## abebis (23 Aprile 2020)

@ipazia: qual è la tua (vostra) giustificazione che vi date per continuare a fumare?


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> @ipazia: qual è la tua (vostra) giustificazione che vi date per continuare a fumare?


La più semplice.
Ci piace.  

Ma non è una giustificazione. 
E' una motivazione.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, igienizziamo anche noi così. E' una autoclave artigianale
> 
> La uso con le ffp2. Quelle chirurgiche non le uso.
> Una amica stilista ha iniziato a cambiare la produzione e le produce in tessuto non tessuto. Useremo le sue, quando non usiamo le ffp2.
> ...


A me in ospedale la ffp2 l’hanno fatta togliere all’istante. Se indossata da un positivo tutela il positivo ma non tutela gli altri 
Buttata all’istante e mi hanno dato la chirurgica 
Nel tuo caso essendo probabilmente negativa vanno bene


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me in ospedale la ffp2 l’hanno fatta togliere all’istante. Se indossata da un positivo tutela il positivo ma non tutela gli altri
> Buttata all’istante e mi hanno dato la chirurgica
> Nel tuo caso essendo probabilmente negativa vanno bene


Era quella col filtro?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Era quella col filtro?


Sinceramente non ricordo come fosse
L’aveva portata a casa mio marito
Era l’unica che avessi


----------



## Lostris (23 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non so se ho capito bene, intendi dire se "rovescio" mascherina esponendo ai vapori la parte interna che sta a contatto con naso e bocca?
> Se è questa la domanda, no.
> 
> La chiudo -per intenderci come quando è confezionata, quindi parte rivolta all'esterno esposta - ci incrocio sopra gli elastici per bloccarla al coperchio poi chiudo.
> ...


Penso che tu e G siate stati proprio fortunati a trovarvi. 

Ci si confronta quotidianamente su tutto, sempre. Ma se c’è sintonia sulla modalità di affrontare certe cose - soprattutto quando le implicazioni in termini di comportamenti/cose da fare sono molte - direi che si è fatto bingo.

Io, infatti, non riuscirei mai a stare con una persona che ha bisogno di tutto questo. 
Arriverei a non sopportarla più, e ovviamente sarebbe una cosa reciproca.


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sinceramente non ricordo come fosse
> L’aveva portata a casa mio marito
> Era l’unica che avessi


Probabilmente aveva il filtro.
Ossia permette di avere una migliore respirazione a chi la indossa facendo espirare verso l'esterno.
Questo significa che se chi la indossa è positivo, emette all'esterno.
Pur rimanendo protetto lui.

Quelle che uso non hanno filtro.
Quindi quello che espiro, se anche fossi positiva e non so se lo sono o meno, resta a me.

Probabilmente la tua aveva il filtro.

In ospedale in ogni caso, meglio le chirurgiche.
Sei un paziente e quindi devi proteggere gli altri da te.


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Penso che tu e G siate stati proprio fortunati a trovarvi.
> 
> Ci si confronta quotidianamente su tutto, sempre. Ma se c’è sintonia sulla modalità di affrontare certe cose - soprattutto quando le implicazioni in termini di comportamenti/cose da fare sono molte - direi che si è fatto bingo.
> 
> ...


Lo penso anche io @Lostris  

Ce la siamo smazzata e ci smazziamo quotidianamente una apertura di comunicazione. 
E abbiamo un modo di comunicare senza sconti di sorta. 
Nessuna strategia. 
Ci si parla fuori dai denti anche quando farlo non è piacevole. 

Noi abbiamo già di base una vita organizzata. 
E piuttosto autoreferenziale. Fa parte del nostro essere poco sociali. 
Quindi aggiungere piccole attenzioni ci costa comunque pochissimo. 

E' solo una questione di organizzazione. 

Ad entrambi piace comunque il cambiamento. 
E questo periodo lo stiamo vivendo con un certo entusiasmo. 
E' ricco di spunti e approfondimenti.


----------



## abebis (23 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> La più semplice.
> Ci piace.
> 
> Ma non è una giustificazione.
> E' una motivazione.


Meno male che la cosa ti fa ridere.

Non sono mai riuscito, in tutta la vita, niente di più ottusamente mainstream che vendere il proprio culo alle multinazionali del tabacco.

Edit: anzi per essere più preciso: che dare alle multinazionali il proprio culo per di più pagandoli!


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Meno male che la cosa ti fa ridere.
> 
> Non sono mai riuscito, in tutta la vita, niente di più ottusamente mainstream che vendere il proprio culo alle multinazionali del tabacco.
> 
> Edit: anzi per essere più preciso: che dare alle multinazionali il proprio culo per di più pagandoli!


oh guarda...fra le varie cose per cui si da il culo alle varie main, questa è perlomeno piacevole


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2020)

Il mondo è bello perché è vario, mio suocero diceva avariato.
Conoscevo una che vomitava se le cadeva un suo capello nel piatto, poi toglieva il verme dalla albicocca e la mangiava.


----------



## stany (23 Aprile 2020)




----------



## stany (23 Aprile 2020)

Dal minuto 1,40 ...


----------



## stany (23 Aprile 2020)

Oggi, un'ora fa...non arrivano i soldi...
Non c'è lo scippo , oggi!!


----------



## Marjanna (23 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non so se ho capito bene, intendi dire se "rovescio" mascherina esponendo ai vapori la parte interna che sta a contatto con naso e bocca?
> Se è questa la domanda, no.
> 
> La chiudo -per intenderci come quando è confezionata, quindi parte rivolta all'esterno esposta - ci incrocio sopra gli elastici per bloccarla al coperchio poi chiudo.
> ...


Hai inteso giusto. La chirurgica con cui ho provato non essendo rigida non ha modo di coprire la parte bocca (mi sembra di capire che invece con le ffp2 viene dato in dotazione una sorta di tappo), e nonostante abbia usato un contenitore piuttosto grande ho notato che la parte del coperchio rimane umida, quindi a metterci il lato che rimane a contatto con la bocca nel chiudere il contenitore lasciando gli elastici fuori va a toccare il coperchio. Ma eventualmente si può risolvere applicando una pellicola trasparente tra tappo e mascherina.
Si se sei contagiato serve poco igienizzare le mascherine.  



ipazia ha detto:


> Detto questo le lascio all'aria anche per far passare le ore di vita del virus. 24 ore sono una buona media.
> Ovviamente questa cosa la faccio nel passaggio dalla stanza che tengo per il dentro - fuori in un posto isolato, su un mobile, che pulisco ogni volta con la candeggina.
> 
> La figata della produzione dell'amica è che le sue sono lavabili a 90°.
> ...


Ti sei ben organizzata. Figa la mascherina della foto, a me era venuta in mente una per passeggiate mimetica (per unire l'utile al dilettevole), ma per farle personalizzate nel sito che ho trovato l'ordine parte da 50 pezzi per 100 euro, e 50 mascherine in tessuto mimetiche anche no... sarebbe bello poter avere più varianti a seconda della luna 
Mi sa che diventeranno elemento di moda per la stagione autunnale.
Io non vivo in città. In questi giorni il popolo urbano sta riscoprendo la campagna, e praticamente è tutto via vai di gente. Sembra le persone costrette a non uscire dal comune, senza palestre e negozi vari, stiano riscoprendo dove vivono. Devo un poco digerirlo, visto che solitamente sono i "miei territori" dove raramente si incontra qualcuno, e posso camminare da sola. Spero serva un domani a proteggere gli alberi e le siepi, che ci si renda conto che serve verde e ne serve tanto (non un parchetto) a portata, non in foto di qualche meta esotica.
Ho anche visto un gruppo di bambini fuori da un palazzo giocare insieme in un prato, un prato non proprio prato, perchè sotto ci sono i garage di questo palazzo, però non ci avevo mai visto nessun bambino correre. Senza giochi, cose, oggetti ne altro, semplicemente correre e saltellare nel prato.
In gran parte del territorio del nord, salvo le zone di montagna, i paesi sono sempre più abitati e praticamente contigui l'uno con l'altro, non so quanto si possa parlare di differenze con la città, visto che lo stile di vita ricalca quello delle città, e persino le abitazioni che stanno sorgendo negli ultimi anni anche dove vengono chiamate case sono agglomerati che raramente concepiscono uno spazio dentro (giardino) e intorno. Sono anni che si va dietro ad una concezione di vita in nome del maggiore aumento della popolazione e del "qualsiasi cosa deve passare per consumo e qualsiasi desiderio deve passare per acquisto". Vivi nel cemento e poi vai a fare l'aromaterapia o altre "esperienze sensoriali" e paga, quando potresti farle gratis in natura. Per vivere con il virus ci sarebbe da riscrivere un intero modo di vivere, e non credo avverrà. Troppi sarebbero i lavori che sono sostentamento di molti che salterebbero, e purtroppo per molti questa sarà una realtà. E in tanti ne sono coscienti, tant'è che chi deve tornare in fabbrica ne è felicissimo (e si fa aiutare dalle notizie dove i morti sono nelle RSA). Della crisi economica ne pagheranno le conseguenze tutti, perchè anche chi è "agiato" non vuole vedere decrescita nel proprio tenore di vita, e per quanto ormai si sia dimenticato il senso del nostro essere una specie gregaria siamo interconnessi l'uno con l'altro. Ma finchè non cadrà l'individualismo dubito altamente ci saranno "ribellioni" anche se è una parola che nei social in questi ultimi tempi si legge spesso. Non riesco a vedere tanto in là, mi pare che in un commento di settimane fa tu avessi accennato ai conigli da tenere in casa, per mangiarli, ma solo questa, a prescindere dal doverli uccidere con le proprie mani (credo che a fronte della fame di un figlio tante signore di città e anche non di città -mi ci metto pure io- si trasformerebbero in tempo zero, come si cambia un abito di stagione), non sarebbe qualcosa di attuabile da molti proprio per mancanza di spazi.
Ancora mancano notizie e articoli di giornale, perchè il popolo ne parli, di quelli usciti vivi dalla terapia intensiva o semi-intensiva, delle conseguenze su reni e altri organi di farmaci sperimentati, come gli antimalarici. Non so perchè si parli solo dei morti.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Oggi, un'ora fa...non arrivano i soldi...
> Non c'è lo scippo , oggi!!


E son gli stessi dell'altro giorno però... 








						Anarchici di nuovo in piazza a Torino, tensione in corso Vercelli
					

Il presidente della Circoscrizione 7: “Non è con lo scontro che si risolvono i problemi”




					www.lastampa.it


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Hai inteso giusto. La chirurgica con cui ho provato non essendo rigida non ha modo di coprire la parte bocca (mi sembra di capire che invece con le ffp2 viene dato in dotazione una sorta di tappo), e nonostante abbia usato un contenitore piuttosto grande ho notato che la parte del coperchio rimane umida, quindi a metterci il lato che rimane a contatto con la bocca nel chiudere il contenitore lasciando gli elastici fuori va a toccare il coperchio. Ma eventualmente si può risolvere applicando una pellicola trasparente tra tappo e mascherina.
> Si se sei contagiato serve poco igienizzare le mascherine.
> 
> 
> ...


Perché fanno più notizie, aiutano il diffondersi del panico e così non pensi ad altro
Ci hai fatto caso che in Italia non si muore più di infarto cancro, sono diminuiti i femminicidi, ecc ecc
Io sono intervenuta poco ultimamente perché dopo essere stata presa in giro, trattata da ignorante e visionaria e che dovevo sentirmi in colpa perché positiva ma purtroppo per qualcuno asintomatica e quindi ho pensato che non ne valesse più la pena. Resta che da sempre ho dato più peso ai guariti e ai numeri dei contagiati che non hanno avuto bisogno di cure (la netta maggioranza) e guardare al problema piuttosto che ai morti (che non sapremo mai come sono stati contati). E questo non perché me ne frego ma perché nonostante il dispiacere conosco persone che sono entrate in quel conteggio e qualcosa non torna.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2020)

Al tg intervistano i ristoratori disperati
Il senso di separare a tavola chi arriva insieme per esempio quale è..
Tralascio i parrucchieri ed estetisti che con le misure che si stanno pensando di prendere non apriranno perché i costi sarebbero più dei guadagni.
Abbiamo proprio perso la dimensione della cosa..


----------



## stany (23 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E son gli stessi dell'altro giorno però...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La stampa.... sai come viene (veniva in dialetto) chiamata ?  La busiarda. Non penso che non si capisca.
Ma poi non capisco i pregiudizi contro gli anarchici.... quelli del giornale sì: almeno fino ancora al penultimo (ops terzultimo da domani!) direttore ,il cui padre fece volare dalla finestra Pinelli.

P.s. apprendo ora da Wikipedia che massimo Giannini, dopo un lungo parcheggio in una radio  è riuscito ad incassare  i crediti che vantava e, da domani sarà il nuovo direttore.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché fanno più notizie, aiutano il diffondersi del panico e così non pensi ad altro
> Ci hai fatto caso che in Italia non si muore più di infarto cancro, sono diminuiti i femminicidi, ecc ecc
> Io sono intervenuta poco ultimamente perché dopo essere stata presa in giro, trattata da ignorante e visionaria e che dovevo sentirmi in colpa perché positiva ma purtroppo per qualcuno asintomatica e quindi ho pensato che non ne valesse più la pena. Resta che da sempre ho dato più peso ai guariti e ai numeri dei contagiati che non hanno avuto bisogno di cure (la netta maggioranza) e guardare al problema piuttosto che ai morti (che non sapremo mai come sono stati contati). E questo non perché me ne frego ma perché nonostante il dispiacere conosco persone che sono entrate in quel conteggio e qualcosa non torna.


Aspe io non mi riferivo ai guariti tipo te, che è vero entri nella statistica di chi ha contratto il virus ma come asintomatico, e neppure di chi ha una lieve sintomatologia (vive il virus come una normale influenza e sta maluccio massimo due giorni poi passa) ma di chi il virus se lo porterà tatuato a vita, pure se non è morto.
Questi ultimi a me farebbero molta più paura dei morti. E non sentirne parlare mi fa pensare che sia per evitare il panico.
Abbiamo il numero di morti, il numero dei tamponi (che poi è relativo anche quello, visto che i tamponi non sono a persona, e non c'è neppure una prassi uguale per tutti, ad alcuni ne han fatto solo 1, a chi 2, a chi 3), e abbiamo il numero dei guariti.
Ma se devo guardare a chi ha contratto il virus, come sintomatico, non mi puoi mettere nella stessa lista asintomatici, chi l'ha vissuto in forma leggera stando a casa, e chi si trova l'80 per dei polmoni compromessi o a fare dialisi a vita. Non è guarito, non è morto. Per me è diverso.
Io al momento non ho trovato informazioni riguardo questi per farmi un'idea precisa. E non so come fanno "i ribelli della mascherina" a rincuorarsi solo guardando i numero dei morti nelle RSA. In una puntata di Report di qualche settimana fa han fatto vedere, anche se è stato un frammento, un uomo di Wuhan sui 35-38 anni se non ricordo male, che era stato in terapia intensiva, "guarito" e che aveva ripreso a lavorare, che non riusciva a fare una rampa di scale e doveva fermarsi per non collassare.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> La stampa.... sai come viene (veniva in dialetto) chiamata ?  La busiarda. Non penso che non si capisca.
> Ma poi non capisco i pregiudizi contro gli anarchici.... quelli del giornale sì: almeno fino ancora al penultimo (ops terzultimo da domani!) direttore ,il cui padre fece volare dalla finestra Pinelli.
> 
> P.s. apprendo ora da Wikipedia che massimo Giannini, dopo un lungo parcheggio in una radio  è riuscito ad incassare  i crediti che vantava e, da domani sarà il nuovo direttore.


Si capisce  
Non ho pregiudizi, è che ho visto i video e il modo che mi arriva urlando dietro alle persone per "farle scendere in strada" fa terrorismo mentre si parla di terrorismo da virus. Non c'è struttura, è una bolgia che si dimena.
Chi vuoi che si associ ad una protesta messa in atto in quel modo? Persone di 40, 50 anni con figli? Pronti a prendersi manganellate per tre ore di rumore? Tu ci andresti là in mezzo? Sempre con il rischio di trovarti tra loro qualche asintomatico che sputazza urlando senza mascherina con i problemi di salute che hai avuto? O forse saresti sereno perchè ti dicono che "il virus l'hanno inventato loro"?


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> quindi si è alzato dal divano? (mi ricordo come l'avevi descritto in passato)


quando esce di casa, una volta ogni 10 giorni, quando rientra c'è puzza di alcol per ore. Ci mette anche le monete che gli danno di resto


----------



## JON (23 Aprile 2020)

Regalagli uno sterilizzatore UV.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Aspe io non mi riferivo ai guariti tipo te, che è vero entri nella statistica di chi ha contratto il virus ma come asintomatico, e neppure di chi ha una lieve sintomatologia (vive il virus come una normale influenza e sta maluccio massimo due giorni poi passa) ma di chi il virus se lo porterà tatuato a vita, pure se non è morto.
> Questi ultimi a me farebbero molta più paura dei morti. E non sentirne parlare mi fa pensare che sia per evitare il panico.
> Abbiamo il numero di morti, il numero dei tamponi (che poi è relativo anche quello, visto che i tamponi non sono a persona, e non c'è neppure una prassi uguale per tutti, ad alcuni ne han fatto solo 1, a chi 2, a chi 3), e abbiamo il numero dei guariti.
> Ma se devo guardare a chi ha contratto il virus, come sintomatico, non mi puoi mettere nella stessa lista asintomatici, chi l'ha vissuto in forma leggera stando a casa, e chi si trova l'80 per dei polmoni compromessi o a fare dialisi a vita. Non è guarito, non è morto. Per me è diverso.
> Io al momento non ho trovato informazioni riguardo questi per farmi un'idea precisa. E non so come fanno "i ribelli della mascherina" a rincuorarsi solo guardando i numero dei morti nelle RSA. In una puntata di Report di qualche settimana fa han fatto vedere, anche se è stato un frammento, un uomo di Wuhan sui 35-38 anni se non ricordo male, che era stato in terapia intensiva, "guarito" e che aveva ripreso a lavorare, che non riusciva a fare una rampa di scale e doveva fermarsi per non collassare.


Perché ti fanno paura ammesso che siano così tanti quelli che avranno disturbi a vita (cosa che non penso)?
Dei malati certi l’80% è a casa con sintomi lievi o asintomatici 
Resta un 20% dei malati
Che percentuale sono sulla popolazione totale?
Sicuramente il numero di chi ha contratto il virus è di molto superiore di quello che sappiamo e questo fa abbassare ulteriormente chi ha preso il virus in modo grave 
Aggiungici che purtroppo i primi sono stati più sfortunati perché si brancolava nel buio ora si inizia a capire di più grazie alle autopsie e i nuovi ricoverati migliorano in tempo molto più brevi 
Non sappiamo se chi ha contratto il virus è immune e se lo è per quanto ma sicuramente ci sono molte più possibilità di guarire e più andremo avanti più le cure saranno più mirate ed efficaci 
E pensare che nella vita generalmente sono una pessimista su questa cosa nonostante tutto non sono mai riuscita ad esserlo


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quando esce di casa, una volta ogni 10 giorni, quando rientra c'è puzza di alcol per ore. Ci mette anche le monete che gli danno di resto


già non capivo come facevi prima ma  io se gli vedessi disinfettare le monete potrei lanciarlo dal balcone 
Scusa eh sdrammatizzo un po’


----------



## Marjanna (24 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché ti fanno paura ammesso che siano così tanti quelli che avranno disturbi a vita (cosa che non penso)?


Bè perchè non è vita, e l'eutanasia non è legale nel nostro paese.
So che è capitato tutto in modo inaspettato, perlomeno per chi si trova ad operare con i malati di coronavirus negli ospedali, e che a quelli a cui è andata male (non mi riferisco ai morti) sono dei poveretti che han fatto da cavie per tutti noi (ad oggi però mi sa che c'è un minimo di protocollo dei dosaggi dei farmaci e basta).
Però finita la guerra questi "reduci" saranno lasciati a se stessi, in un paese che sta crollando poi... con una sanità che rimane quella di prima (a parole possiamo dirci che è da rivedere, ma se mancano i soldi...).
E non capisco perchè non se ne parla, perchè per convincere le persone a indossare mascherine e guanti e rispettare le distanze facciano leva sui morti.
Ho trovato questo anche se datato (13/03/2020): https://www.ilgiornale.it/news/politica/i-polmoni-restano-rischio-i-guariti-pi-anziani-1840089.html


----------



## stany (24 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si capisce
> Non ho pregiudizi, è che ho visto i video e il modo che mi arriva urlando dietro alle persone per "farle scendere in strada" fa terrorismo mentre si parla di terrorismo da virus. Non c'è struttura, è una bolgia che si dimena.
> Chi vuoi che si associ ad una protesta messa in atto in quel modo? Persone di 40, 50 anni con figli? Pronti a prendersi manganellate per tre ore di rumore? Tu ci andresti là in mezzo? Sempre con il rischio di trovarti tra loro qualche asintomatico che sputazza urlando senza mascherina con i problemi di salute che hai avuto? O forse saresti sereno perchè ti dicono che "il virus l'hanno inventato loro"?


Infatti non ci vado. Però, non sapessi come tirare avanti, non avessi i soldi per mangiare andrei pure da solo a fare casino.
Purtroppo siamo in un paese che non sembra , ma è arretrato per quanto riguarda l'informatizzazione; hai sentito sulla 7 stasera la denuncia di un bancario che segnalava che i 600 euro per le partire iva in moltissimi casi vanno sul conto corrente di chi ha 200mila ma anche 500mila euro? Altro che incrocio di dati con l'Ade....E quelli che sono a secco fan bene ad incazzarsi.
Nel 68 quelli che spaccavano tutto non erano mica i 40enni della Fiat eh! Erano studenti ventenni,ma anche più giovani.
Ora la protesta ha perso il carattere politico , ma rivendica i sempre verdi valori sociali , di equità e giustizia che saranno sempre alla base delle istanze di chi si sente vessato, emarginato e sfruttato.  Ed in questi primi vent'anni del terzo millennio,la componente sperequativa si è aggravata con le due crisi a distanza di dieci anni l'una dall'altra ; anche se oggi Repubblica diceva che crisi così profondofe hanno il merito di livellare in modo meno sperequativo. (verso il basso) le varie componenti sociali. Cioè una stupidaggine incredibile.


----------



## feather (24 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se vivessi in città, per dire, ora come ora, penserei a come spostarmi dalle città. Credo diventeranno sempre più luoghi insalubri e caotici


Dipende che lavoro hai/puoi fare. La gente va in città banalmente per le offerte di lavoro


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bè perchè non è vita, e l'eutanasia non è legale nel nostro paese.
> So che è capitato tutto in modo inaspettato, perlomeno per chi si trova ad operare con i malati di coronavirus negli ospedali, e che a quelli a cui è andata male (non mi riferisco ai morti) sono dei poveretti che han fatto da cavie per tutti noi (ad oggi però mi sa che c'è un minimo di protocollo dei dosaggi dei farmaci e basta).
> Però finita la guerra questi "reduci" saranno lasciati a se stessi, in un paese che sta crollando poi... con una sanità che rimane quella di prima (a parole possiamo dirci che è da rivedere, ma se mancano i soldi...).
> E non capisco perchè non se ne parla, perchè per convincere le persone a indossare mascherine e guanti e rispettare le distanze facciano leva sui morti.
> Ho trovato questo anche se datato (13/03/2020): https://www.ilgiornale.it/news/politica/i-polmoni-restano-rischio-i-guariti-pi-anziani-1840089.html


Sinceramente è la prima volta che sento parlare anche io di persone così segnate 
Quelle che conosco , un paio uscire dopo giorni di terapia intensiva si stanno lentamente riprendendo ma non con problematiche così importanti 
Ci saranno stati casi ma anche qui facciamo due conti sulle percentuali rispetto ai malati e rispetto al totale della popolazione
Avevo inteso che ti facevano paura per te


----------



## abebis (24 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se vivessi in città, per dire, ora come ora, penserei a come spostarmi dalle città. Credo diventeranno sempre più luoghi insalubri e caotici. Sotto tutti i punti di vista. Sarà nelle città, dove emergeranno in modo forte le differenze che scaturiranno da ora ora in avanti (non che prima non ci fossero...ma adesso saranno sempre più evidenti). La forbice sociale sarà ampia. Già adesso, con la riapertura, ad uscire e far da cavia saranno le categorie meno protette e fondamentalmente meno ricche.
> Più si è lontani dalle città, meglio sarà anche in futuro a mio parere.


Non è il mio parere: vivere lontano dal posto di lavoro costringe te e tuoi familiari ad essere schiavi delle auto, essenzialmente necessarie per spostarsi per fare qualsiasi cosa, anche il pane. Questo contribuisce a rendere insalubre e caotico ogni luogo: le città ma anche il fuori città. Impoverisce enormemente i nuclei familiari. Crea un modello di società basato sulla mobilità estrema estremamente fragile. Espone le persone ad un rischio di incidenti automobilistici enormemente aumentato. Se si hanno figli (tu no, ok, ma la maggior parte della gente sì), impoverisce la loro vita relazionale.

Ciò che migliora la qualità della vita è vivere vicino, molto vicino al luogo di lavoro e ai servizi essenziali: poterlo raggiungere a piedi o al massimo in bicicletta è un vero lusso.

Questa è la mia esperienza di vita.


----------



## stany (24 Aprile 2020)

_Poi  dipende , da città a città...
Ci sono quelle come la mia che hanno parchi enormi verde pubblico, viali  autoveicolari enormi, pur essendo una città di un milione di abitanti. Poi ci sono piccole città di 18 ,23 mila abitanti , che per la conformazione e la conurbazione ,sembrano quartieri degradati di megalopoli Americane, con poco verde,assenza di servizi, contesto squallido e deprimente._


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> già non capivo come facevi prima ma  io se gli vedessi disinfettare le monete potrei lanciarlo dal balcone
> Scusa eh sdrammatizzo un po’


non mi offendo, tranquilla. 
Guarda non posso raccontare le altre cose, però ti posso garantire che eravamo in 3 piegati dal ridere


----------



## ivanl (24 Aprile 2020)

Sto leggendo delle 'idee' per i vari mezzi pubblici...follia pura, gli aerei non voleranno perchè non ci stanno dentro con i costi, o i biglietti costeranno uno sproposito; per gli autobus, o triplicano le corse, oppure sarà impossibile usarli, non so da voi, ma negli orari scolastici sono pieni che a momenti le porte non si chiudono...per i treni, idem, bisognerà prenotare mesi prima per poter trovare un posto, visto che non si possono intensificare le corse data la già esistente congestione delle linee AV


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non mi offendo, tranquilla.
> Guarda non posso raccontare le altre cose, però ti posso garantire che eravamo in 3 piegati dal ridere


Fate benissimo a prenderla a ridere meglio che pensare di gettarlo dal balcone. Ma anche io ormai sento cose che mi fanno piegare in due dal ridere 
Ora sentivo che nei locali ci sarà il distanziamento anche tra chi è allo stesso tavolo. Vado a cena con persone con cui vivo e devo stare distanziata?
Niente aria condizionata. Fate prima a dire che devono chiudere 
Chi va in un ristorante o hotel senza aria condizionata  ?
Lavoro in un palazzo di 8 piani con finestre sigillate. Impossibile resistere senza aria condizionata e comunque anche riaprendo le finestre è un palazzo troppo grande. Moriremmo dentro 
Ora come si fa a non arrivarci?
Appunto ridiamoci su



ivanl ha detto:


> Sto leggendo delle 'idee' per i vari mezzi pubblici...follia pura, gli aerei non voleranno perchè non ci stanno dentro con i costi, o i biglietti costeranno uno sproposito; per gli autobus, o triplicano le corse, oppure sarà impossibile usarli, non so da voi, ma negli orari scolastici sono pieni che a momenti le porte non si chiudono...per i treni, idem, bisognerà prenotare mesi prima per poter trovare un posto, visto che non si possono intensificare le corse data la già esistente congestione delle linee AV


E pensa che è un mese che pensano a come riaprire e dopo un mese le soluzioni sono queste. Fare fallire tutti e stop

Io vivo in provincia da sempre. Non è campagna. La scelta è stata obbligata, non avevo le possibilità economiche per acquistare un appartamento in una zona di Milano che mi piacesse 
Spero ancora nel Superenalotto che però non gioco


----------



## perplesso (24 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché fanno più notizie, aiutano il diffondersi del panico e così non pensi ad altro
> Ci hai fatto caso che in Italia non si muore più di infarto cancro, sono diminuiti i femminicidi, ecc ecc
> Io sono intervenuta poco ultimamente perché dopo essere stata presa in giro, trattata da ignorante e visionaria e che dovevo sentirmi in colpa perché positiva ma purtroppo per qualcuno asintomatica e quindi ho pensato che non ne valesse più la pena. Resta che da sempre ho dato più peso ai guariti e ai numeri dei contagiati che non hanno avuto bisogno di cure (la netta maggioranza) e guardare al problema piuttosto che ai morti (che non sapremo mai come sono stati contati). E questo non perché me ne frego ma perché nonostante il dispiacere conosco persone che sono entrate in quel conteggio e qualcosa non torna.


i conti non possono tornare perchè non si sono mai messi d'accordo su che parametri adoperare.  ed in questo marasma qualcuno ci sguazza, o ti pare normale che la Germania per settimane abbia avuto meno morti dell'Emilia che ha 21 volte in meno popolazione?


----------



## ivanl (24 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Fate benissimo a prenderla a ridere meglio che pensare di gettarlo dal balcone. Ma anche io ormai sento cose che mi fanno piegare in due dal ridere
> Ora sentivo che nei locali ci sarà il distanziamento anche tra chi è allo stesso tavolo. Vado a cena con persone con cui vivo e devo stare distanziata?
> Niente aria condizionata. Fate prima a dire che devono chiudere
> Chi va in un ristorante o hotel senza aria condizionata  ?


ecco, vero, dimenticavo pure queste altre due perle


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> i conti non possono tornare perchè non si sono mai messi d'accordo su che parametri adoperare.  ed in questo marasma qualcuno ci sguazza, o ti pare normale che la Germania per settimane abbia avuto meno morti dell'Emilia che ha 21 volte in meno popolazione?


In ogni attività (dalla coppia, al supermercato, all’ospedale , ...) esiste una rigidità di procedure che tanti, troppi non riescono ad abbandonare. È anche questione di intelligenza.
È come la progettazione delle prime lavatrici che partivano da una riproduzione meccanica della modalità a mano o dei film di fantascienza in cui lo strumento per comunicare era un robot. Anche in Star Wars c’è un robot protocollare che traduce l’altro, mentre quelle funzioni e anche maggiori le abbiamo in uno smartphone.
Fortunatamente poi le poche persone intelligenti e fuori dagli schemi trovano soluzioni nuove ed efficaci.


----------



## Marjanna (24 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sinceramente è la prima volta che sento parlare anche io di persone così segnate
> Quelle che conosco , un paio uscire dopo giorni di terapia intensiva si stanno lentamente riprendendo ma non con problematiche così importanti
> Ci saranno stati casi ma anche qui facciamo due conti sulle percentuali rispetto ai malati e rispetto al totale della popolazione
> Avevo inteso che ti facevano paura per te


Io non ho idea di quanti siano, se pochi o tanti. Non ho alcun dato statistico. Tipo il 38 enne di Codogno, sportivo, reagisce meglio di un 50enne in cui scrivono _potrebbero persistere delle anomalie della funzionalità respiratoria_ ma non posso fare paragone tra come ne esce il 50enne e il 38enne. Per me uno sportivo guarito mi torna a fare le gare, si fa le partite a calcetto, non è che mi passa a fare le passeggiate tipo pensionato.
Parlando del 38enne, direi che è stato dimesso, non è morto, ma se guarirà lo sapremo tra mesi e mesi.
Non è questione di paura, ma di trasparenza di informazione. In molti si tranquilizzano dal fatto che verranno curati, non moriranno, e a me non viene da dare per scontata la guarigione. Motivo percui l'idea del festone di fine lockdown, e dell'estate dove ti voglio a portare la mascherina con 40°, per non parlare del prossimo autunno dove ci dicono sarà probabile una nuova impennata, non è che mi renda proprio serena. Non ci possiamo permettere un nuovo lockdown.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ora sentivo che nei locali ci sarà il distanziamento anche tra chi è allo stesso tavolo. Vado a cena con persone con cui vivo e devo stare distanziata?


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Non è il mio parere: vivere lontano dal posto di lavoro costringe te e tuoi familiari ad essere schiavi delle auto, essenzialmente necessarie per spostarsi per fare qualsiasi cosa, anche il pane. Questo contribuisce a rendere insalubre e caotico ogni luogo: le città ma anche il fuori città. Impoverisce enormemente i nuclei familiari. Crea un modello di società basato sulla mobilità estrema estremamente fragile. Espone le persone ad un rischio di incidenti automobilistici enormemente aumentato. Se si hanno figli (tu no, ok, ma la maggior parte della gente sì), impoverisce la loro vita relazionale.
> 
> Ciò che migliora la qualità della vita è vivere vicino, molto vicino al luogo di lavoro e ai servizi essenziali: poterlo raggiungere a piedi o al massimo in bicicletta è un vero lusso.
> 
> Questa è la mia esperienza di vita.



Depende...da che punto guardi il mondo, tutto dipende 

(e non ho mai parlato di vivere lontano dal luogo di lavoro, è una tua inferenza mi sa) 

Per me, e questo mi era chiaro a 21 anni, dipendere dal lavoro nelle scelte di vita è schiavitù
Sono una a cui piace lavorare, moltissimo.
Ma non sono schiava del mio lavoro.
Lavoro per vivere.

La priorità è al vivere. (e questo comprende anche il dove). 

Ho scelto di fare un lavoro "trasportabile". L'ho programmato. E mi sono costruita il mio percorso per arrivarci.
Ora vivo dove voglio io.
Faccio non esattamente il lavoro dei miei sogni, ma ci si avvicina ed è comunque aperto a spazi di innovazione. Mi muovo fondamentalmente a piedi per ogni cosa, se non lo faccio è pigrizia 
G. ha fatto la stessa cosa. Anche lui programmando passo a passo e prendendosi il tempo per farlo.

Costa.
In termini di sacrifici. E posticipazioni.
Una nostra fortuna è esser per natura esseri frugali.
Avere una buona gestione della posticipazione del rinforzo.
Ed essere entrambi pianificatori.
L'ulteriore culo è che i nostri modi di essere pianificatori si compenetrano.
E da quando ci siamo conosciuti per entrambi è stato un miglioramento globale della qualità complessiva della vita.

Detto in sintesi, il mio (nostro) ordine di scelta è sempre stato:

1- decido dove voglio vivere
2- cerco il lavoro da fare lì

sicuramente essere flessibile ed avere facilità di apprendimento e cambiamento è una agevolazione.


----------



## perplesso (24 Aprile 2020)

Gli incendi dolosi a Chernobyl preoccupano l'Europa
					

A Chernobyl bruciano i boschi attorno all'impianto nucleare. Il rischio di un fallout in caso in cui le fiamme raggiungessero l'impianto è reale




					it.insideover.com


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2020)

feather ha detto:


> Dipende che lavoro hai/puoi fare. La gente va in città banalmente per le offerte di lavoro


Dipende da tantissimi fattori.

E non penso siano scelte da improvvisare.
Ma penso siano questioni a cui pensare.
(se ci si vuol pensare). 

Poi...non è obbligatorio.   
Ognuno alla fine si sceglie la vita che vuole.
E se la costruisce mattone dopo mattone.
Lo sai, non credo al culo o alla sfiga.
Sono del partito del potere e della responsabilità dell'uomo sulle proprie scelte. (che non è controllare le condizioni esterne, ma individuare il miglior modo possibile per rendere opportunità ogni evento).


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> i conti non possono tornare perchè non si sono mai messi d'accordo su che parametri adoperare.  ed in questo marasma qualcuno ci sguazza, o ti pare normale che la Germania per settimane abbia avuto meno morti dell'Emilia che ha 21 volte in meno popolazione?


Ma a me lo dici? Sono stata zittita più volte perché da subito non ero così allarmata? 
mi sembra ovvio che stiamo facendo come solito un gran casino
Ma solo io conosco morti messi nel conteggio e che tra i problemi che avevano il corona virus era nulla 
Tutte persone che le famiglie erano più che preparate alla loro morte prima dell’arrivo del virus? 
ma intanto tutti al lavoro per trovare il vaccino
Ecco quando lo hanno trovato mi fanno vedere in diretta che dal presidente della repubblica in giù compresi chi sta studiando il vaccino si vaccina e vaccina tutti i suoi familiari 
Poi aspettiamo un po’ e magari poi mi vaccino anche io


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io non ho idea di quanti siano, se pochi o tanti. Non ho alcun dato statistico. Tipo il 38 enne di Codogno, sportivo, reagisce meglio di un 50enne in cui scrivono _potrebbero persistere delle anomalie della funzionalità respiratoria_ ma non posso fare paragone tra come ne esce il 50enne e il 38enne. Per me uno sportivo guarito mi torna a fare le gare, si fa le partite a calcetto, non è che mi passa a fare le passeggiate tipo pensionato.
> Parlando del 38enne, direi che è stato dimesso, non è morto, ma se guarirà lo sapremo tra mesi e mesi.
> Non è questione di paura, ma di trasparenza di informazione. In molti si tranquilizzano dal fatto che verranno curati, non moriranno, e a me non viene da dare per scontata la guarigione. Motivo percui l'idea del festone di fine lockdown, e dell'estate dove ti voglio a portare la mascherina con 40°, per non parlare del prossimo autunno dove ci dicono sarà probabile una nuova impennata, non è che mi renda proprio serena. Non ci possiamo permettere un nuovo lockdown.


Ma ti risulta che il 38 enne abbia problemi importanti?
Non capisco se è una tua idea o ne hanno parlato


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Forse perché quando si sbaglia valutazione ,non si vuole ammettere l'errore. E questo si compie censurando le possibilità evidenziate successivamente anche dalla informazione mainstream , di fronte all'evidenza divenuta nel mentre oggetto del dibattito generale, e non solo di chi veniva in un primo tempo accusato di diffondere informazioni complottistiche. Il caso delle affermazioni di montagnier sulla certezza, e non solo sulla possibilità, che il virus sia stato modificato ed immesso  (per errore?!) tra la popolazione, ne sono un esempio.
> .


Diciamo che ha prevalso la volontà di parare un po' il culo ai cinesi.
Ricordi anche la levata di scudi contro Zaia, reo di aver puntato il dito contro le abitudini alimentari del popolo asiatico?
Non che avesse torto, solo che con la Cina funziona esattamente come con gli USA o l'URSS.
Purtroppo l'informazione che è giunta ai cittadini ha risentito di tutti gli orientamenti politici e dei rapporti economici dell'Italia.
Infatti non ci si capisce un cavolo, perché è un continuo affermare e smentire.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che ha prevalso la volontà di parare un po' il culo ai cinesi.
> Ricordi anche la levata di scudi contro Zaia, reo di aver puntato il dito contro le abitudini alimentari del popolo asiatico?
> Non che avesse torto, solo che con la Cina funziona esattamente come con gli USA o l'URSS.
> Purtroppo l'informazione che è giunta ai cittadini ha risentito di tutti gli orientamenti politici e dei rapporti economici dell'Italia.
> Infatti non ci si capisce un cavolo, perché è un continuo affermare e smentire.


Ieri parlavo con un medico che diceva che l’errore è stato all’arrivo del virus attuare a livello medico le procedure cinesi
Non fare le autopsie
Quando hanno iniziato a farle perché qualche medico si è impuntato si è capito che le cure erano errate e infatti guarda un po’ ora si guarisce in tempi inferiori e le terapie intensive su svuotano

però potrei anche essermelo inventato e che quello non era un medico


----------



## Marjanna (24 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma ti risulta che il 38 enne abbia problemi importanti?
> Non capisco se è una tua idea o ne hanno parlato


Non so niente del 38 enne, ma era solo un esempio. Potrebbe essere un signore di 53 anni, o una donna di 42. Uguale. Non ho dati, quindi rimango in sospeso.
Non mi viene da fare l'associazione dimesso da terapia intensiva / non morto = guarito, dove guarito sia la ripresa delle complete funzioni precedenti al covid19.
Mentre mi sembra che molti diano per scontato che guarito voglia dire questo.


----------



## Lostris (24 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non so niente del 38 enne, ma era solo un esempio. Potrebbe essere un signore di 53 anni, o una donna di 42. Uguale. Non ho dati, quindi rimango in sospeso.
> Non mi viene da fare l'associazione dimesso da terapia intensiva / non morto = guarito, dove guarito sia la ripresa delle complete funzioni precedenti al covid19.
> Mentre mi sembra che molti diano per scontato che guarito voglia dire questo.


Un mio parente è in clinica di riabilitazione da un paio di settimane.

Cinquantenne senza particolari problemi di salute, l’ha fatta pesante.

Portato in ospedale in difficoltà respiratorie, lo hanno messo prima sotto il casco dell’ossigeno, ma è peggiorato e l’hanno intubato in terapia intensiva.

Fortunatamente è migliorato e l’hanno estubato.
In ospedale per più di un mese, quando ha provato a scendere dal letto è caduto.

Avendo perso circa 30 chili non era ovviamente in grado di reggersi. Dopo un paio di settimane l’hanno spedito in clinica di riabilitazione, dove pian piano sta recuperando le funzioni motorie e peso.

Parlano di un periodo che va dai tre ai sei mesi per un pieno recupero.

Se guardo ai miei contatti, che non fanno certo statistica, solo lui ha un decorso di questo tipo. 
gli altri che conosco che l’hanno avuto e superato l’hanno vissuta come una brutta influenza ma han recuperato appieno, mentre alcuni erano del tutto asintomatici.

Chiaro che, sicuramente, il numero degli asintomatici è sottostimato.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> qui un condominio si è infettato solo frequentando *parti comuni*, secondo te come è potuto avvenire? Si sputavano reciprocamente sui balconi?
> Ho letto dell'app e io ne ho scaricata una. Però mi dimentico di aggiornare la mia condizione.
> La privacy bella parola, però se ci si ammala siamo disposti a tutto pur di guarire alla faccia della privacy.


Se fosse evidentemente così saremmo tutti contagiati.
La moglie del mio capo è dottoressa all'ospedale di Codogno e Lodi e al tampone risulta negativa.
Ambiente decisamente più rischioso di una parte comune di un condominio.
Probabilmente ci sono altri fattori che hanno influenzato il contagio.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non so niente del 38 enne, ma era solo un esempio. Potrebbe essere un signore di 53 anni, o una donna di 42. Uguale. Non ho dati, quindi rimango in sospeso.
> Non mi viene da fare l'associazione dimesso da terapia intensiva / non morto = guarito, dove guarito sia la ripresa delle complete funzioni precedenti al covid19.
> Mentre mi sembra che molti diano per scontato che guarito voglia dire questo.


Per me guarito è guarito. Sicuramente i tempi di ripresa sono diversi da persona a persona ma non ho al momento motivo di credere che uno non si riprenda totalmente 
Mi preoccupa di più la parte psicologica forse perché in me pur asintomatica ha pesato parecchio


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> mi hai fatto venire in mente la mamma di un'amichetta di quando avevo 6 anni. Portava i capelli lunghi, sciolti. Usava l'alcol per ravvivare il fuoco nel camino. In un secondo ha preso fuoco. Rimasta viva per miracolo.
> Hai fatto bene a far memoria, ad usare alcol ovunque c'è da stare attenti.


L'alcol è deleterio per le superfici plastiche, in auto non lo userei. Rischi veramente di saturare l'ambiente con i vapori e di causare un incendio.
Sembra assurdo ma capitò a una mia vicina con gli spray per il cruscotto.
Gas infiammabile e lei fumatrice.
Opel nuovo finita arrosto. A parte questo, l'alcol non è propriamente un disinfettante, agisce sulle superfici, sgrassandole e disidratandole, creando così un ambiente ostile a virus e batteri. Per un azione letale e totale contro virus e batteri serve altro.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2020)

🔴 Finalmente i dati sull'ORIGINE dei contagi in lockdown: il 44% sono stati infettati nelle RSA, il 25% in famiglia - Milano Città Stato
					

Priorità di un piano sensato è a questo punto intervenire sulle tre fonti dei focolai della malattia: RSA, ospedali e isolamento dei contagiati dai loro familiari.




					www.milanocittastato.it
				




Ma guarda un po’ ...


----------



## Marjanna (24 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma ti risulta che il 38 enne abbia problemi importanti?
> Non capisco se è una tua idea o ne hanno parlato











						"Si resta infetti pure per 2 mesi". Tutte le conseguenze del Covid
					

Sebbene i casi siano limitati, si può essere positivi anche due mesi dopo aver contratto il Covid-19. Nei pazienti più gravi, il percorso riabilitativo può durare anche un mese. "Non abbiamo certezze assolute", afferma il Prof. Galli dell'Istitituto Sacco di Milano




					www.ilgiornale.it


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, igienizziamo anche noi così. E' una autoclave artigianale
> 
> La uso con le ffp2. Quelle chirurgiche non le uso.
> Una amica stilista ha iniziato a cambiare la produzione e le produce in tessuto non tessuto. Useremo le sue, quando non usiamo le ffp2.
> ...


Spero in un ambiente sterile.


----------



## Marjanna (24 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me guarito è guarito. Sicuramente i tempi di ripresa sono diversi da persona a persona ma non ho al momento motivo di credere che uno non si riprenda totalmente
> Mi preoccupa di più la parte psicologica forse perché in me pur asintomatica ha pesato parecchio


Su di lui ha giocato tanto in positivo la nascita del figlio, nonostante sia morto anche il padre.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> "Si resta infetti pure per 2 mesi". Tutte le conseguenze del Covid
> 
> 
> Sebbene i casi siano limitati, si può essere positivi anche due mesi dopo aver contratto il Covid-19. Nei pazienti più gravi, il percorso riabilitativo può durare anche un mese. "Non abbiamo certezze assolute", afferma il Prof. Galli dell'Istitituto Sacco di Milano
> ...


Appunto. La riabilitazione ha tempi diversi
Nei casi più gravi un mese.
Facciamo anche 3
Ma ci si riprende


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Un mio parente è in clinica di riabilitazione da un paio di settimane.
> 
> Cinquantenne senza particolari problemi di salute, l’ha fatta pesante.
> 
> ...


Se ci arrivi quando il virus ha provocato danni, la morte è un rischio elevato a qualsiasi età.
Sulle autopsie effettuate in Italia e nella ricerche di Zurigo è emerso il danneggiamento dell'endotelio dei vasi.
E' il motivo per cui la mortalità è più elevate nei pazienti con problemi cardiaci.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Al tg intervistano i ristoratori disperati
> Il senso di separare a tavola chi arriva insieme per esempio quale è..
> Tralascio i parrucchieri ed estetisti che con le misure che si stanno pensando di prendere non apriranno perché i costi sarebbero più dei guadagni.
> Abbiamo proprio perso la dimensione della cosa..


Purtroppo sì.
Dopo due mesi secondo me dovevamo avere già a punto le date per una ripresa delle varie attività,  come stanno facendo in altri paesi, come per esempio la nostra vicina Svizzera, che ha già una data per la ripresa della scuola...
Così è un abbastanza rapido suicidio economico.
Noi italiani siamo anche bravi: mia moglie ripartirà a lavorare senza stipendio, dato che la ditta non ha già soldi per pagarli, diciamo che ci si aiuta, ci si viene incontro, tutti noi lavoriamo di più, io non guardo il giorno di festa.
E' un emergenza... ci sta. Però...
Si viaggia così, a vista. Si spera che, si ipotizza forse, ma per una ditta privata così è impossibile qualsiasi programmazione!


----------



## Marjanna (24 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> L'alcol è deleterio per le superfici plastiche, in auto non lo userei. Rischi veramente di saturare l'ambiente con i vapori e di causare un incendio.
> Sembra assurdo ma capitò a una mia vicina con gli spray per il cruscotto.
> Gas infiammabile e lei fumatrice.
> Opel nuovo finita arrosto. A parte questo, l'alcol non è propriamente un disinfettante, agisce sulle superfici, sgrassandole e disidratandole, creando così un ambiente ostile a virus e batteri. Per un azione letale e totale contro virus e batteri serve altro.


Minchia mi fai cag addosso. Le volte che l'ho fatto, molto meno di quanto si possa immaginare se consideri che l'alcol prima di metà aprile qui non si trovava proprio, ho lasciato arieggiare la macchina, e non ci faccio barbecue dentro. Tu con cosa pulisci gli interni dell'auto?


----------



## Marjanna (24 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Appunto. La riabilitazione ha tempi diversi
> Nei casi più gravi un mese.
> Facciamo anche 3
> Ma ci si riprende


Ma a te l'ha detto un medico? Io non l'ho letto da nessuna parte.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Aspe io non mi riferivo ai guariti tipo te, che è vero entri nella statistica di chi ha contratto il virus ma come asintomatico, e neppure di chi ha una lieve sintomatologia (vive il virus come una normale influenza e sta maluccio massimo due giorni poi passa) ma di chi il virus se lo porterà tatuato a vita, pure se non è morto.
> Questi ultimi a me farebbero molta più paura dei morti. E non sentirne parlare mi fa pensare che sia per evitare il panico.
> Abbiamo il numero di morti, il numero dei tamponi (che poi è relativo anche quello, visto che i tamponi non sono a persona, e non c'è neppure una prassi uguale per tutti, ad alcuni ne han fatto solo 1, a chi 2, a chi 3), e abbiamo il numero dei guariti.
> Ma se devo guardare a chi ha contratto il virus, come sintomatico, non mi puoi mettere nella stessa lista asintomatici, chi l'ha vissuto in forma leggera stando a casa, e chi si trova l'80 per dei polmoni compromessi o a fare dialisi a vita. Non è guarito, non è morto. Per me è diverso.
> I*o al momento non ho trovato informazioni riguardo questi per farmi un'idea precisa. *E non so come fanno "i ribelli della mascherina" a rincuorarsi solo guardando i numero dei morti nelle RSA. In una puntata di Report di qualche settimana fa han fatto vedere, anche se è stato un frammento, un uomo di Wuhan sui 35-38 anni se non ricordo male, che era stato in terapia intensiva, "guarito" e che aveva ripreso a lavorare, che non riusciva a fare una rampa di scale e doveva fermarsi per non collassare.


Quando ho avuto la crisi di asma ho impiegato due mesi prima di riuscire a camminare normalmente.
Il problema è che alcuni hanno tardato talmente tanto a essere ricoverati che sono arrivati con i polmoni compromessi.
L'ISS dice che ci si gioca tutto nell'arco di 10 gg dalla comparsa dei primi sintomi.
Se uno arriva in ospedale al sesto ha una buona probabilità di non farcela, se arriva al nono sicuramente muore.
E' una questione di tempi.
Questo secondo me è il motivo per cui in Germania hanno avuto meno morti - sono stati presi per tempo - e in Cina morivano per le strade esattamente come accade in Ecuador.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Minchia mi fai cag addosso. Le volte che l'ho fatto, molto meno di quanto si possa immaginare se consideri che l'alcol prima di metà aprile qui non si trovava proprio, ho lasciato arieggiare la macchina, e non ci faccio barbecue dentro. Tu con cosa pulisci gli interni dell'auto?


Non li pulisco. 
La uso solo io una volta la settimana e mi lavo le mani prima di entrarvi. Non frequento nessuno che non sia la mia famiglia da sette settimane.
Poi l'auto resta ferma in box, non la può toccare nessuno.
Anche il virus restasse sulle superfici toccate solo da me un certo numero di ore, dubito possa avere dopo un tot una carica virale sufficiente per un contagio.
A parte gli articoli dei quotidiani in proposito, se la probabilità di contagio delle superfici fosse così elevata, andare al supermercato sarebbe improponibile. In due mesi avremmo dovuto vedere un contagio generalizzato in tutta Italia, visto le code ai super.


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Hai inteso giusto. La chirurgica con cui ho provato non essendo rigida non ha modo di coprire la parte bocca (mi sembra di capire che invece con le ffp2 viene dato in dotazione una sorta di tappo), e nonostante abbia usato un contenitore piuttosto grande ho notato che la parte del coperchio rimane umida, quindi a metterci il lato che rimane a contatto con la bocca nel chiudere il contenitore lasciando gli elastici fuori va a toccare il coperchio. Ma eventualmente si può risolvere applicando una pellicola trasparente tra tappo e mascherina.
> Si se sei contagiato serve poco igienizzare le mascherine.
> 
> 
> ...



Forse quella chirurgica la puoi ripiegare a metà e bloccarla.
Se ne hai, comunque, sottile come è, forse se la nebulizzassi e poi la lasciassi all'aria per 24 ore potrebbe andare lo stesso.
Io le chirurgiche le butterei il più possibile. Vedo che si trovano piuttosto agevolmente.

Con la pellicola rischi la condensa secondo me. Io non la userei.
Se sommi una igienizzazione anche blanda e il tempo all'aria, secondo me corri meno rischi di rovinare la mascherina con l'umidità e di respirarti il disinfettante.

Siamo entrambi organizzatori e pianificatori. Ci piace.
E ci piace avere la casa organizzata.
Ogni cosa al suo posto.
Siam piuttosto marziali su questo. Di struttura proprio.

Le ffp2 che abbiamo noi, non hanno valvola. Quindi nessun tappo.
Respiri peggio indossandola, specialmente se la porti per tante ore per lavoro, ma se sei positivo non rischi di contagiare gli altri.
Ti tieni addosso tutto. Qui i tamponi li han fatti a pochissime persone, quindi non si sa nulla rispetto alla effettiva diffusione.
Siamo stati esposti sia io sia G., abbiamo avuto lontani sintomi...cosa era? è passato? boh. Non lo sappiamo. Quindi, io proteggo gli altri da me.

Senza valvola sono facili da ripiegare chiuse e incrociando gli elastici mettere sotto il coperchio.
Poi come ti dicevo le usiamo a cicli di 48 ore. Quindi anche l'alcol se ne va.

A noi piacciono quelle industriali...ma non sono ancora riuscita a trovarne. Mi piace l'immagine di indossare la maschera coi filtri laterali...è una immagine che mi diverte moltissimo. CI piacerebbe sperimentarne diverse...anche solo per giocare.  E alcune sono veramente...sexy 

Chissà...sarebbe simpatica la moda autunno inverno con mascherina...

Qui di urbani per fortuna non se ne vedono.
Fanno casino. E se devo essere sincera mi piace stare immersa nel silenzio.
Questo posto è comodo a tutto ma contemporaneamente nascosto.
vicinissimo alle mete turistiche, ma se non sai che esiste non esiste.
E' uno dei motivi per cui ne sono innamorata.

Concordo sulla tua analisi rispetto alla rincorsa di determinati stili di vita.
Leggevo in questi giorni di come si parli tanto dei giapponesi e delle loro piccole case ma la media italiana sia 81 mq mentre la loro 95 o 92 mq...vivere in così poco spazio è pesante. Non avere uno spazio esterno proprio mi è inimmaginabile.
Quando vivevo in città, e non era una metropoli, il non avere uno spazio mio, il dover passare dal mio appartamento al bagno di gente mi infastidiva tantissimo.
Voglio decidere io quando stare in mezzo alle gente oppure no.

Ma non credo che sia una esigenza diffusa.
Buh...io per fare aromaterapia apro l finestra  dover pagare anche per l'aria....sta minchia...

Un amico psicomotricista mi diceva ridendo che buona parte dei suoi guadagni deriva da genitori che han fatto figli senza pensare che un esssere umano per crescere ha bisogno di usare tutti e cinque i sensi.
E così si trovano a dover pagare per far cose che qui i bambini fanno gratis.
Tipo correre. Saltare. Cadere. Fare il bagno.

Io la vedo come lui. I cinque sensi sono fondamentali per un buon equilibrio.
Adulti e bambini.

Non penso neppure io che avverrà. Peccato.
Ma sono piuttosto convinta che avremo in futuro parecchie occasioni per ripensare allo stile di vita che sembra ricco in cui viviamo.
Il tempo è Signore, si dice qui.

Tutti pagheranno...tutti quelli che non saranno in grado di adattarsi e penseranno di poter ritornare al prima.
Un po' come i traditi che per lungo tempo sprecano energie credendo di poter tornare al prima della scoperta.
Anche qui..il tempo è signore. 

Per quanto mi riguarda avevo già scelto la decrescita, ben prima che andasse di moda, per una posizione di politica individuale e di posizionamento rispetto al sistema.
Continuerò sesmplicemente.

Cercherò di essere il meno cavia possibile. Nei limiti.

Perchè sono piuttosto convinta che questo saremo, e siamo già stati, cavie.

Quanto ai morti...i morti sono definitivi.
Segnano una linea netta fra vita e morte.
Sono paradossalmente rassicuranti.

E non spingono il pensiero ad altro. In questo momento cosa c'è meglio la classifica dei vivi e dei morti? 
E' più semplice da gestire. Anche nei termini della riapertura.
Troppe riflessioni sulle conseguenze (di cui ovviamente non si parla...sia mai) distrarrebbero dalle cose importanti.

E' un peccato che la salute, di alcuni, sia sottoposta all'economia.
Ma d'altro canto quegli alcuni ci stanno bene.
Quindi sono tutti contenti.

E non è neppure una novità. Storicamente è sempre andata così.
E' la cosidetta democrazia.


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Spero in un ambiente sterile.


In una casa non esiste ambiente sterile.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> Sto leggendo delle 'idee' per i vari mezzi pubblici...follia pura, gli aerei non voleranno perchè non ci stanno dentro con i costi, o i biglietti costeranno uno sproposito; per gli autobus, o triplicano le corse, oppure sarà impossibile usarli, non so da voi, ma negli orari scolastici sono pieni che a momenti le porte non si chiudono...per i treni, idem, bisognerà prenotare mesi prima per poter trovare un posto, visto che non si possono intensificare le corse data la già esistente congestione delle linee AV


Follia, probabilmente ideata da chi non ha alcuna cognizione del reale utilizzo.
D'altronde basta farsi un giro sulla pagine di Genitori Antismog per osservare la visione parallela di un mondo che non ha esigenze di pendolarismo.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> In una casa non esiste ambiente sterile.


Quindi indossi una mascherina che non lo è, se lasciata ad asciugare fuori prima di indossarla.
Nulla di male se hai delle normali difese immunitarie, d'altronde i batteri sono ovunque, anche in quello che indossi o mangi.


----------



## patroclo (24 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se ci arrivi quando il virus ha provocato danni, la morte è un rischio elevato a qualsiasi età.
> Sulle autopsie effettuate in Italia e nella ricerche di Zurigo è emerso il danneggiamento dell'*endotelio dei vasi*.
> E' il motivo per cui la mortalità è più elevate nei pazienti con problemi cardiaci.


ma casso, ostia, figa, puttana di merda ...*L'ENDOTELIO DEI VASI*...ma vi rendete conto come cazzo parlate!?!?!?!?!?!
smettetela di guardare tv, conferenze stampa, facebook, twitter, ecc,ecc,... e lo dico per la vostra salute mentale

scusa Danny se ho preso un tuo post come riferimento, è il primo che mi è capitato


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi indossi una mascherina che non lo è, se lasciata ad asciugare fuori prima di indossarla.
> Nulla di male se hai delle normali difese immunitarie, d'altronde i batteri sono ovunque, anche in quello che indossi o mangi.


Una mascherina è sterile, se ben aperta e non è detto, al primo utilizzo e in modo discendente per le sue 8 ore di vita.
Poi dovrebbe essere semplicemente buttata.

Noi ne usiamo una per 16/24 ore.
E poi buttiamo. Non hanno più azione oltre quel tempo. Se non estetica e illusoria.
Non avrebbe senso indossarla e meglio farne a meno, visto che ti impesti invece di proteggerti.

Non sono bagnate. E' il principio di appenderle in un contenitore chiuso con solo vapori.

Parlo di igienizzazione.
Non sterilizzazione. (che non è semplicemente possibile in un contesto domestico e come i fatti dimostrano neppure in ambiente sanitario). 
Meglio non confondere questi due termini, non pensi?

Ne girassero a sufficienza, e non ne girano a sufficienza, la butterei ogni volta e amen.
Ma le condizioni non lo permettono (nel senso che non ci sono sufficienti mascherine per il pubblico.) quindi, come al solito, riduzione del rischio e del danno.

Noi siamo fortunati. Abbiamo le mascherine in maniera costante anche se non sufficiente all'usa e getta.
Ma va già bene, stando a quel che sento in giro.


----------



## ologramma (24 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Una mascherina è sterile, se ben aperta e non è detto, al primo utilizzo e in modo discendente per le sue 8 ore di vita.
> Poi dovrebbe essere semplicemente buttata.
> 
> *Noi ne usiamo una per 16/24 ore.*
> ...


io sto usando ancora la prima , vedendo quello che hai scritto  per tutte le volte che sono uscito lo indossata per circa 10 alle 14 ore  quindi ancora ho tempo .Ho sentito che si possono sanificare per altre tre volte  poi si buttano.Ne ho ancora una decina ci sto bene fino a fine anno


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> io sto usando ancora la prima , vedendo quello che hai scritto  per tutte le volte che sono uscito lo indossata per circa 10 alle 14 ore  quindi ancora ho tempo .Ho sentito che si possono sanificare per altre tre volte  poi si buttano.Ne ho ancora una decina ci sto bene fino a fine anno


Anche i miei le usano in modo diverso da come le usiamo io e G o mia sorella e il suo compagno.

E quindi durano di più nel tempo.

L'attenzione è tenerle chiuse e in un posto riparato. In modo che non si riempiano di polvere. (loro poi hanno il cane, quindi oltre polvere peli etc etc).
Bastano dei semplicissimi sacchetti per il gelo. Presente?
Se puoi, cerca di non arrivare troppo vicino al limite. Tieni presente che ogni utilizzo oltre le 8 ore ha una protezione che diminuisce. Quindi se le usi aumenta le altre attenzioni (non toccarti la faccia, distanza, mani lavate spesso etc etc). Tipo una bilancia  
La mascherina copre naso e bocca, ma anche la mucosa degli occhi è un passaggio. Quindi anche non sfregarsi gli occhi prima di essersi lavati le mani, è una buona regola. 

Anche le mascherine alla fine sono una riduzione del danno.

La regola vorrebbe che una volta usate per 8 ore si buttassero.
Si fa lo strappo alla regola per necessità, cercando di non sforare troppo. (anche perchè oltre un tot sono non solo inutili ma anche controproducenti). 

Se mai accadrà che avremo le mascherine a disposizione per l'usa e getta per cui sono studiate, si potrà fare meglio.
Ma da quel che vedo, dubito che avremo le mascherine che servirebbero.

Io ne sto acquistando per averne più in là.
Come avevo fatto col tabacco. Senza fare scorte...ma invece di comprarne un pacchetto, da fine febbraio avevo iniziato a comprarne due.
Quindi ho accumulato la piccola scorta senza andar troppo a pesare.

Sono frugale e previdente.
E preferisco esagerare che non fare.
A togliere si fa a tempo, ad aggiungere spesso no.

A me sembra che tu e la tua signora siate organizzatissimi e previdenti olo!!  
E fate bene a proteggervi.
E' quel che serve ora.

Poi si vedrà.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma a te l'ha detto un medico? Io non l'ho letto da nessuna parte.


Ma guarda che lo dice l’articolo
Che la ripresa totale può metterci tempo variabile ma non dice che non ci sarà . E parla di un mese a 90 giorni


----------



## perplesso (24 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma a me lo dici? Sono stata zittita più volte perché da subito non ero così allarmata?
> mi sembra ovvio che stiamo facendo come solito un gran casino
> Ma solo io conosco morti messi nel conteggio e che tra i problemi che avevano il corona virus era nulla
> Tutte persone che le famiglie erano più che preparate alla loro morte prima dell’arrivo del virus?
> ...


il vaccino sarà quasi certamente obbligatorio


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> il vaccino sarà quasi certamente obbligatorio


non mi stupirebbe
obbligatorio per noi 
Ovviamente


----------



## ologramma (24 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche i miei le usano in modo diverso da come le usiamo io e G o mia sorella e il suo compagno.
> 
> E quindi durano di più nel tempo.
> 
> ...


siamo previdentissimi , non ci avviciniamo mai ad altri se non con le distanze anche un po abbondanti.Non vedo di persona i miei due nipoti da passa un mese solo videochiamate, le nostre mascherine sono da sala operatoria non cinesi ma italiane prima che le ditte non le facessero più .
I militari in toscana lo hanno fatto vedere come si disinfettano le mascherine poi ci sono anche altri  usiamo adesso napisan , si arieggia  e vai?
In casa grande ci togliamo le scarpe subito dopo entrati , si appoggiano su uno straccio con disinfettante, sedia per appoggiare giubbetto  quindi non lo tocco se no la sera per gettare immondizia (diferenziat) poi passiamo a togliere guanti  e vado al bagno a lavarmi le mano poi iniziamo a mettere a posto la spesa , ne l supermercato quando entriamo bisogna lavarsi con il gel  , io e la mia signora lo adoperiamo sui guanti, il carello  uno lo pulisce la guardia giurata (non vogliono le buste aperte ) l'altro non lo fa, ma io quando entro mi metto disinfettante e lo pulisco io e asciugo con un pezzo di carta.
Ti faccio presente che mi mangio le unghie quindi mi ci dedico dopo lavato le mani .Per le sigarette , ero un accanito fumatore  ne fumavo tre pacchetti al giorno, però avevo la mia abitudine  mattina caffè al bar  e pacchetto, dopo caffè dopo pranzo e altro., infine il pomeriggio dopo essermi cambiato e uscivo con gli amici  ne prendevo un altro.,sono passati 42 anni , pensa ho smesso di netto .


----------



## ologramma (24 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> non mi stupirebbe
> obbligatorio per noi
> Ovviamente


figurati a me e signora , dicono che ora nei centri anziani ci si deve vaccinare  la regione lazio lo ha detto poi mi informo meglio.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> ma casso, ostia, figa, puttana di merda ...*L'ENDOTELIO DEI VASI*...ma vi rendete conto come cazzo parlate!?!?!?!?!?!
> smettetela di guardare tv, conferenze stampa, facebook, twitter, ecc,ecc,... e lo dico per la vostra salute mentale
> 
> scusa Danny se ho preso un tuo post come riferimento, è il primo che mi è capitato



Mi ricordi alcuni miei lettori che quando trovano  un termine troppo difficile nelle mie riviste scrivono scandalizzati mail di protesta...
E io rispondo sempre citando gli altri lettori che invece godono dello stesso termine.
Sono 25 anni che faccio questo lavoro e endotelio è uno di quei termini che io metto tra quelli facili, conosciuti da una gran parte delle persone con una cultura media. Un laureato non dovrebbe avere problemi pertanto a gestire un concetto da terza liceo. 
Però se vuoi abbasso il livello della conversazione.
Abbiamo anche riviste per principianti.



ipazia ha detto:


> Una mascherina è sterile, se ben aperta e non è detto, al primo utilizzo e in modo discendente per le sue 8 ore di vita.
> Poi dovrebbe essere semplicemente buttata.
> 
> Noi ne usiamo una per 16/24 ore.
> ...


Al limite in un ambiente domestico parli di pulizia e sanificazione.
Oltre io non so quanto sia possibile andare.









						Coronavirus: più di polmonite, è infiammazione vascolare sistemica
					

Il COVID-19 è molto più di una polmonite. Secondo uno studio di ricercatori zurighesi, si tratta di un'infiammazione vascolare sistemica. Questo spiegherebbe perché la malattia provochi così tanti problemi cardiovascolari e insufficienze agli organi vitali. I primi pazienti presentavano...




					www.swissinfo.ch
				




Questa è una ricerca condotta a Zurigo, tanto per capire di cosa stavo parlando. Sulle testate in Svizzera se ne parla da giorni. 
E conferma le stesse informazioni raccolte in Italia dalle autopsie.
Ne parlano di questo tutte le nostre testate, non vi linko tutti gli articoli.
La zia di mia moglie in una RSA è appena morta con sintomi simili a quelli descritti, il mio interesse è dettato da questo. 
Non le è stato fatto il tampone.









						Molte notizie sul coronavirus  le stiamo acquisendo dai cadaveri
					

Lo ha raccontato il virologo Giorgio Palù ai microfoni di Radio anch'io. "Abbiamo fatto più autopsie della Cina"



					www.agi.it
				












						Covid-19 lascia il segno anche su cuore, reni, fegato e cervello | Fondazione Umberto Veronesi
					

Con l'aumento dei contagi, si sta scoprendo che il Coronavirus non danneggia soltanto i polmoni. Diverse le possibili cause del danno diffuso ad altri organi




					www.fondazioneveronesi.it


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Al limite in un ambiente domestico parli di pulizia e sanificazione.
> Oltre io non so quanto sia possibile andare.


Infatti parlo di igienizzazione e non sanificazione (anche per evitare confusioni con sanitizzazione).  

Già parlare di sanificazione mi sembra esagerato per quel che si può fare a casa.
Mi fermo all'igiene. (non a caso per quanto riguarda le mascherine, sommo il fattore tempo che passa).


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2020)

Poiché la conoscenza del virus e delle sue conseguenze è oggetto di studio, si è passati da un'informazione del cazzo che era solo un'influenza a una che finalmente accerta danni più consistenti all'organismo.
L'uso dell'eparina per esempio è legato a questo.
Alcune terapie infatti che stanno usando e che possono rappresentare la salvezza per molti pazienti inducono a maggior ottimismo rispetto a due mesi fa, quando al massimo ti davano gli antibiotici. 
È una buona notizia. 
Quando definiranno dei protocolli comuni a tutti gli ospedali e quando il covid potrà essere gestito a un livello precedente - di quella che chiamano medicina del territorio - da non rendere necessario sempre il ricovero la nostra vita tornerà alla normalità o quasi, vaccino o non vaccino.
E adesso non contestatemi pure il termine eparina.
Cazzo, la usava anche mia nonna.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Infatti parlo di igienizzazione e non sanificazione (anche per evitare confusioni con sanitizzazione).
> 
> Già parlare di sanificazione mi sembra esagerato per quel che si può fare a casa.
> Mi fermo all'igiene. (non a caso per quanto riguarda le mascherine, sommo il fattore tempo che passa).


Sì, infatti per questo ho ambizioni limitate nella gestione sia dei DPI che della vita quotidiana.
Una normale igiene non ha mai risparmiato nessuno da un virus gastrointestinale o da un'influenza.
Quello che ti risparmia, oltre alla capacità difensiva del tuo sistema immunitario, è la distanza dalle persone infette, che possono anche essere asintomatiche. 
Stare a casa, vedere poche, limitate persone, lavorare da soli negli uffici, non prendere mezzi pubblici, non andare in luoghi chiusi affollati, fosse anche una festa a casa di un amico. 
O stare a contatto non ravvicinato con le persone per un periodo limitato, come al supermercato.


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Coronavirus: più di polmonite, è infiammazione vascolare sistemica
> 
> 
> Il COVID-19 è molto più di una polmonite. Secondo uno studio di ricercatori zurighesi, si tratta di un'infiammazione vascolare sistemica. Questo spiegherebbe perché la malattia provochi così tanti problemi cardiovascolari e insufficienze agli organi vitali. I primi pazienti presentavano...
> ...


Se ne parla da giorni pure qui. 
Sommessamente. 
Dall'inizio di aprile, come minimo, io trovo informazioni riguardo l'azione sul sistema tutto (come è ovvio, fra l'altro, visto che pure il nostro organismo è un sistema complesso e interconnesso. Non è che se mi rompo un polso ho conseguenze solo al polso. )


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Fate benissimo a prenderla a ridere meglio che pensare di gettarlo dal balcone. Ma anche io ormai sento cose che mi fanno piegare in due dal ridere
> Ora sentivo che nei locali ci sarà il distanziamento anche tra chi è allo stesso tavolo. Vado a cena con persone con cui vivo e devo stare distanziata?
> Niente aria condizionata. Fate prima a dire che devono chiudere
> Chi va in un ristorante o hotel senza aria condizionata  ?
> ...


@Nocciola   ti garantisco che mio marito non c'entra.
Lui fa prima al ristorante non ci va proprio.
Quando arriverà l'estate saremo tutti a casa, non per il virus ma per complicazioni da precauzioni da virus.
Oggi faceva caldo, con la mascherina mi mancava l'aria.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, infatti per questo ho ambizioni limitate nella gestione sia dei DPI che della vita quotidiana.
> Una normale igiene non ha mai risparmiato nessuno da un virus gastrointestinale o da un'influenza.
> Quello che ti risparmia, oltre alla capacità difensiva del tuo sistema immunitario, è la distanza dalle persone infette.
> Stare a casa, vedere poche, limitate persone, lavorare da soli negli uffici, non prendere mezzi pubblici, non andare in luoghi chiusi affollati, fosse anche una festa a casa di un amico.
> O stare a contatto non ravvicinato con le persone per un periodo limitato, come al supermercato.


Sono piuttosto d'accordo. 

Partendo dal fatto che il dpi avrebbe una regola di utilizzo che vista la nostra organizzazione paese non è possibile.

Detto questo, resto quella della riduzione del danno.
Quindi riduco i danni sommando metodi.

...guarda...lo diamo scontato.
Ma già solo lavarsi spesso le mani e bene (non a cazzo di cane come vedo fare da una botta di gente che manco si passa fra le dita o il palmo) è un passo non indifferente.
Una corretta educazione all'igiene (non la cazzata del bianco che più bianco non si può della pubblicità con tutte le cagate sui batteri da eliminare da casa), igiene di comunità come per esempio la gestione dei pidocchi o delle influenze stagionali, sarebbe già un bel passo in avanti.
Ma manca pure questa 

Questo è simpatico
https://www.focus.it/comportamento/sessualita/in-un-bacio-si-trasmettono-80-milioni-di-batteri

A proposito di baci...

Quanto alla distanza, sono veramente poche le persone da cui ho piacere lasciarmi avvicinare. 
E quelle poche conoscono la prossemica.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> @Nocciola   ti garantisco che mio marito non c'entra.
> Lui fa prima al ristorante non ci va proprio.
> Quando arriverà l'estate saremo tutti a casa, non per il virus ma per complicazioni da precauzioni da virus.
> Oggi faceva caldo, con la mascherina mi mancava l'aria.


Io non la reggo. 200 m con la mascherina e altro che corona virus, ho bisogno di ossigeno 
Sull’estate non so che dire. Vedremo 
Ma già poter girare per la Lombardia mi sembra un miracolo, me lo farò bastare nel caso
E poi la cosa più importante è che potrò rivedere tutte le persone a me care e non vedo l’ora


----------



## danny (25 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se ne parla da giorni pure qui.
> Sommessamente.
> Dall'inizio di aprile, come minimo, io trovo informazioni riguardo l'azione sul sistema tutto (come è ovvio, fra l'altro, visto che pure il nostro organismo è un sistema complesso e interconnesso. Non è che se mi rompo un polso ho conseguenze solo al polso. )


Ricordo di averne parlato con mia moglie tempo fa. 
Poiché era un periodo di intensa attività clickbait da parte di qualsiasi testata online, ed era difficile distinguere le cazzate pubblicate anche sulle testate cartacee dalle favolette create per i social, mia moglie (CTF) aveva risposto  che poteva anche essere la conseguenza dell'uso degli antivirali. 
Ora le ricerche penso siano approdate a conclusioni più attendibili. In effetti l'uso di anticoagulanti è abbastanza diffuso. 
Io credo che l'attuale situazione non sia paragonabile a quella di due mesi fa. 
La botta l'abbiamo avuta perché il virus si è diffuso negli ambienti ospedalieri, negli ambulatori, nelle RSA, dove i vettori erano medici e infermieri con dispositivi inadeguati. 
Magari è partita dalla fiera di Rimini, chi lo sa.. La ditta di Wuhan che esponeva produce bastoncini di legno per gelati. Mattia, il paziente 1, lavora per la Unilever che produce gelati con lo stecco. Sui quotidiani all'epoca ero scritto che per lavoro era andato a Rimini. 
Un contatto di lavoro, o il contagio partito dalla toilette usata da migliaia di persone... E insieme a lui, altri, qualcuno di Crema, di Bergamo, del Veneto... 
Qualcuno di loro che si reca in ospedale, contagia l'ambiente, il personale, creando un ambiente dove il virus passa da un individuo all'altro senza problemi. 
Oggi sarebbe più difficile. Ambienti così non esistono più. Se riescono a gestire la situazione anche negli ambienti lavorativi, lo scenario peggiore ce lo siamo lasciato alle spalle. 
È, perdonami, anche il momento di imparare a vivere malgrado il virus, che sarà con noi per chissà quanto. È un dovere, per nin generare problemi più grandi ancora. Anche a livello sanitario... Nella mia fascia di età non si fanno più visite, controlli, niente. Mica c'è solo il Covid. 
Gli ospedali... Una mia conoscente sta facendo la chemioterapia all'Humanitas. 
È il miglior periodo per farla. L'ospedale è sotto controllo nella maniera più assoluta. 
Quando hanno operato mia moglie tre mesi fa sembrava il Forum di Assago per un concerto.
La fase due è principalmente questo.
Vivere malgrado il virus.


----------



## danny (25 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> @Nocciola   ti garantisco che mio marito non c'entra.
> Lui fa prima al ristorante non ci va proprio.
> Quando arriverà l'estate saremo tutti a casa, non per il virus ma per complicazioni da precauzioni da virus.
> Oggi faceva caldo, con la mascherina mi mancava l'aria.


Ma non ce la faremo.
Verrà indossata negli ambienti più a rischio dove ci si sente a disagio a stare senza, ma girato l'angolo... Via.
Io appena potrò me ne tornerò a fare il nudista. 
Ti pare che sto senza mutande con la mascherina?
Soprattutto perché una mascherina sudaticcia e sporca è come un paio di mutande usate e strausate.
Un veicolo di contaminazione batterica....


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ricordo di averne parlato con mia moglie tempo fa.
> Poiché era un periodo di intensa attività clickbait da parte di qualsiasi testata online, ed era difficile distinguere le cazzate pubblicate anche sulle testate cartacee dalle favolette create per i social, mia moglie (CTF) aveva risposto  che poteva anche essere la conseguenza dell'uso degli antivirali.
> Ora le ricerche penso siano approdate a conclusioni più attendibili. In effetti l'uso di anticoagulanti è abbastanza diffuso.
> Io credo che l'attuale situazione non sia paragonabile a quella di due mesi fa.
> ...



Ho anche io le mie fonti   

E, per quanto anche oggi tutto debba a mio parere esser preso con le pinze, niente è definitivo anzi...siamo solo all'inizio proprio per il casino in cui ci si trova quando esplode una situazione nuova e non voluta e negata (come lo è stata questa a tutti i livelli dall'alto al basso senza differenze) già allora, quando se ne parlava, un coinvolgimento più ampio era ipotesi verosimile.

Anche solo partendo dall'assunto che il nostro organismo è un unicum.
Era verosimile pensare già allora che l'impatto fosse focalizzato ma non esclusivo.

E chi ci era dentro, dentro davvero ad operare intendo, lo vedeva che c'erano cose che non tornavano completamente.
Poi, la scienza ha bisogno di tempo e prove per poter parlare. (la ripartenza delle autopsie aveva dato il la ad un ampliamento più contestualizzato della visione).

Giustamente.

Per certo, da donna della strada, suonava parecchio strano che da un lato si declamasse quanto il virus fosse sconosciuto ed al contempo se ne conoscesse con tanta sicurezza l'azione da poter affermare che "solo e solo quell'organo è coinvolto".
Non conoscenza del quadro e sicurezza della descrizione del quadro clinico...

E' un virus interessante.
Una efficienza di questo tipo, è innovativa.
Compreso il ventaglio sintomatologico.

E' veramente affascinante a guardarla da questo punto di vista.
Io almeno ne sono molto affascinata.

Quanto al resto...mah.
Vedremo.

Sulla partenza dei contagi...tenendo conto che ormai è quasi affermato apertamente che era un bel po' di mesi (gennaio come minimo...io oserei dicembre) che si rilevavano sintomatologie atipiche (apertamente del tutto non lo affermeranno probabilmente mai)
...tenendo conto che le prime aree coinvolte sono state quelle produttive e che, ora come allora, si sta seguendo la stessa onda: produzione prima della salute
...mah.

Fondamentalmente io credo che semplicemente a fare i fighi va bene una, va bene due, va bene tre, anche quattro o dieci eh...
poi, qui da me si dice "incontrerai quello del formaggio". 
Ecco. Abbiamo incontrato quello del formaggio.
E lo reincontreremo. In una veste o nell'altra.

Non è che si sta concretamente pensando di potenziare per esempio la sanità di territorio (d'altro canto ci han rubato per decenni...) o rivedere il sistema delle RSA (altro luogo d'elezione per ruberie varie). O dei centri disabili (vedrai fra un po' che bellezza).
Ed in ogni caso, in due mesi ma neanche in un anno, in un paese che non trova neanche le mascherine, mica si rivede un intero sistema sanitario (conciato come è stato conciato, specialmente quello lombardo).

La gente dimentica.
Fino alla prossima botta.

E allora via di nuovo coi flash mob e le lamentele.
E politichese.
E salute dietro l'economia.

E poi di nuovo dimentica.

E' già praticamente storia.

Per me invece la fase due è vivere CON il virus.
Malgrado...sono troppo pigra. E la vita è troppo breve per combattere con le circostanze.


----------



## danny (25 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho anche io le mie fonti
> 
> E, per quanto anche oggi tutto debba a mio parere esser preso con le pinze, niente è definitivo anzi...siamo solo all'inizio proprio per il casino in cui ci si trova quando esplode una situazione nuova e non voluta e negata (come lo è stata questa a tutti i livelli dall'alto al basso senza differenze) già allora, quando se ne parlava, un coinvolgimento più ampio era ipotesi verosimile.
> 
> ...


La natura del virus è competenza dei ricercatori.
A noi interessa tutto sommato conoscere quelle 4 cose  che capiamo con una cultura liceale  e che riguardano la sintomatologia, le conseguenze e le modalità di diffusione, in maniera da usare le precauzioni necessarie. Questo è il solo fine di questo discorrere. Poi uno può liberamente scegliere di murarsi in casa per due anni o di organizzare un'orgia in un monolocale il 5 maggio e non ascoltare nessuno perché ha già una sua visione. 
Io non ne ho una: mi adeguo nel tempo. 
Come abbiamo imparato con l'Aids, per dire, con cui conviviamo da una vita.
Questo virus è purtroppo è più limitante per la nostra vita perché si diffonde per via aerea e per contatto, non attraverso i fluidi corporei, ma la buona notizia è che in alcuni pazienti gli anticorpi funzionano da barriera per nuovi contagi, quindi c'è chi ne diventa immune e si potrà avere probabilmente un vaccino prima o poi. 
Abbiamo vissuto due mesi di totale lockdown come pochi paesi al mondo (Cina e Francia), ora possiamo pensare a impostare misure come in altri paesi, con un lockdown che riguardi solo gli spazi di aggregazione.
Dovrebbero bastare per evitare focolai troppo grandi per essere gestibili.
Certo, ci vuole senso di responsabilità da parte di tutti ed elasticità.
Impensabile qualsiasi attività che concentri più persone provenienti da parti diverse nello stesso ambiente chiuso.
Scordiamoci aperitivi, feste, spettacoli, concerti, palestre, teatri, spiagge affollate, treni stipati, fiere, congressi etc. 
Purtroppo questo avrà un impatto forte sull'economia.
Inevitabile.
Al termine ci sarà un impoverimento molto diffuso di tanti di noi.
Senza soluzione, in qualsiasi caso.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2020)

poi ecco....

https://www.lastampa.it/topnews/pri...fettante-iniettato-nel-corpo-umano-1.38756219

idiocracy è una sega...


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La natura del virus è competenza dei ricercatori.
> A noi interessa tutto sommato conoscere quelle 4 cose  che capiamo con una cultura liceale  e che riguardano la sintomatologia, le conseguenze e le modalità di diffusione, in maniera da usare le precauzioni necessarie. Questo è il solo fine di questo discorrere. Poi uno può liberamente scegliere di murarsi in casa per due anni o di organizzare un'orgia in un monolocale il 5 maggio e non ascoltare nessuno perché ha già una sua visione.
> Io non ne ho una: mi adeguo nel tempo.
> Come abbiamo imparato con l'Aids, per dire, con cui conviviamo da una vita.
> ...


Il grassetto, alla luce dei fatti, mi spaventa ben di più del regale virus  

Non c'è soluzione, concordo con te.
C'è adattamento.
O morte (fisica o metaforica, o entrambe).

E' evoluzione  

A me il distanziamento piace. (e non mi ha cambiato più di tanto i sistemi).
Prima ero selettiva. Ora lo son di più.

Ma non è il virus in sè.

Il virus è però una buona occasione per facilitare scelte e posizioni.


----------



## danny (25 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il grassetto, alla luce dei fatti, mi spaventa ben di più del regale virus
> 
> Non c'è soluzione, concordo con te.
> C'è adattamento.
> ...


Ipa, di annientare il virus non se ne parla per ora
Di convicerci limitando i danni nella popolazione sì.
Nel momento in cui restano interdetti gli spazi di aggregazione hai una potente limitazione della diffusione. 
Poi ci possono anche essere i coglioni che ti organizzano un rave party con 4000 persone in una fabbrica abbandonata. 
Con un decente controllo del territorio arrivi, muri tutto e li lasci dentro per un mese a morire di stenti, isolando il tutto come fosse Chernobyl, poi passi il napalm e hai sterilizzato tutto. 
Scherzi a parte, il compromesso è l'unica scelta possibile. 
Mia moglie riprenderà a lavorare senza stipendio. La ditta riapre per riuscire a fare il fatturato sufficiente per pagare le spese e le tasse e sopravvivere, mia moglie per mantenere il posto. 
Per altri sarà anche peggio. 
È un compromesso, non una soluzione. 
Non si risolveranno tutte le situazioni e  non si può non pensare che ci potranno essere ancora un certo numero di malati e morti per un po' e che tante ditte chiuderanno e ci sarà una crisi economica. 
Non c'è in questo momento alcuna scelta possibile che  consenta di proteggere tutti.


----------



## danny (25 Aprile 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> ma casso, ostia, figa, puttana di merda ..
> 
> scusa Danny se ho preso un tuo post come riferimento, è il primo che mi è capitato


Seeeeee, ceeeerto.
Il primo. Come no. Sei sempre il solito.


----------



## patroclo (25 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Seeeeee, ceeeerto.
> Il primo. Come no. Sei sempre il solito.


solo perchè ipa è una bella figa....


----------



## stany (25 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Nella mia fascia di età non si fanno più visite, controlli, niente. Mica c'è solo il Covid.


Stamani in TV un medico diceva che in Lombardia ,in questo periodo rispetto all'anno scorso, sono aumentati del 40% gli infarti (potrebbe essere dovuto alla coagulazione per il virus) che lui giustificava con la mancata prevenzione e il minor accesso agli ospedali ,per evidenti problematiche connesse al CV.
Insomma : sempre colpa di sto cazzo di virus, comunque....


----------



## isabel (25 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La natura del virus è competenza dei ricercatori.
> A noi interessa tutto sommato conoscere quelle 4 cose  che capiamo con una cultura liceale  e che riguardano la sintomatologia, le conseguenze e le modalità di diffusione, in maniera da usare le precauzioni necessarie. Questo è il solo fine di questo discorrere. Poi uno può liberamente scegliere di murarsi in casa per due anni o di organizzare un'orgia in un monolocale il 5 maggio e non ascoltare nessuno perché ha già una sua visione.
> Io non ne ho una: mi adeguo nel tempo.
> Come abbiamo imparato con l'Aids, per dire, con cui conviviamo da una vita.
> ...


Concordo con te. 
Ma mi interrogo sul senso di tutte le assurdità che si sentono sulle barriere di plexiglass in posti, diciamo di svago, e mi chiedo se, solo secondo me, non rappresentino l'esatto opposto della cosiddetta flessibilità. 
Il tentativo surreale di imitare quel che "era prima". 

Mi interrogo, in sostanza, su cosa si intenda per adattamento.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> solo perchè ipa è una bella figa....


Però se leggi che era bello in una chiesa la parte un po’ tonda dietro l’altare o se sono belle le statue nel triangolo del Partenone magari non ti fa piacere.


----------



## isabel (25 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il grassetto, alla luce dei fatti, mi spaventa ben di più del regale virus
> 
> Non c'è soluzione, concordo con te.
> C'è adattamento.
> ...


Eh, la responsabilità di un popolo che ha necessità di sentirsi dire che "andrà al mare" (manca solo "se fai il bravo"), spaventa sì.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Eh, la responsabilità di un popolo che ha necessità di sentirsi dire che "andrà al mare" (manca solo "se fai il bravo"), spaventa sì.


Tu preferisci la montagna?


----------



## isabel (25 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu preferisci la montagna?


Mah, non direi. 
Amo il mare e la montagna in egual misura. 
Amo il contatto con la natura.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non ce la faremo.
> Verrà indossata negli ambienti più a rischio dove ci si sente a disagio a stare senza, ma girato l'angolo... Via.


Lasciando da parte il caldo dell'estate, questo pensiero espresso ora, ottimistico è a "libera interpretazione". 
Tu dai per scontato "indossata negli ambienti più a rischio". Ieri sono uscita a piedi per fare la spesa, ho un supermercato abbastanza vicino e volevo camminare. Di solito lì non c'è mai la fila ma ieri invece era chilometrica. Così ho camminato ancora per raggiungerne un altro. All'entrata c'era un vigilante che non faceva entrare nessuno senza mascherina ne guanti, i guanti venivano forniti a chi ne fosse privo. All'interno c'era comunque un numero alto di persone, impossibile mantenere le distanze. Una persona girava con la mascherina abbassata nel mento, lì per lì ho pensato che gli fosse scesa ma poi l'ho incrociato ancora ed era sempre abbassata (bocca e naso scoperti). Non gli ho detto niente e ho preso quel che mi serviva in velocità (traffico carrelli permettendo) ma un pensiero mi è venuto. Non poteva entrare senza, percui appena varcata la soglia se l'è abbassata. All'interno nessun vigilante. Se una persona adulta (non un anziano con qualche demenza) si comporta così, non ha mica capito che va "indossata negli ambienti più a rischio", ha solo capito che evita rogne, la indossa perchè altrimenti non accede al supermercato, o in altri luoghi perchè altrimenti viene multato.
Solo uno visto nell'arco di poco tempo. Ma non si dovrebbe proprio vedere neppure quell'uno, ora, quando il virus ci ha condannato economicamente, quando si parla di riapertura e convivenza con il virus nonostante i numeri continuano a salire.
Girato l'angolo via, temo sarà applicato da molti appena scenderanno le restrizioni, e non mi riferisco allo stare chiusi in casa, o non poter uscire dal proprio comune, ma all'invito alla tutela personale (che poi è quella di chi ti starà vicino). "Girato l'angolo via" a libera interpretazione (quella di chi crede che è tutto un complotto, che il virus l'hanno inventato _loro_, di chi pensa che _bisogna pur vivere_) potrebbe portare ad una impennata nel giro di pochissimo tempo, con conseguenze di vita su tutti (economiche, di ulteriori limitazioni, di perdita di persone care o di malattia di persone care, ect). Speriamo di avere culo.


----------



## patroclo (25 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però se leggi che era bello in una chiesa la parte un po’ tonda dietro l’altare o se sono belle le statue nel triangolo del Partenone magari non ti fa piacere.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ipa, di annientare il virus non se ne parla per ora
> Di convicerci limitando i danni nella popolazione sì.
> Nel momento in cui restano interdetti gli spazi di aggregazione hai una potente limitazione della diffusione.
> Poi ci possono anche essere i coglioni che ti organizzano un rave party con 4000 persone in una fabbrica abbandonata.
> ...


Mi ricito, ho il sospetto che non ci siamo intesi dopo averti letto in questo post. 



ipazia ha detto:


> Per me invece la fase due è vivere CON il virus.
> Malgrado...sono troppo pigra. E la vita è troppo breve per combattere con le circostanze.


Il CON al posto di MALGRADO, nelle mie intenzioni esprime un qualcosa di ben preciso.

Ossia il fatto che a coinvolgermi non è la guerra con un virus (se ne è parlato parecchio della differenza concettuale fra guerra e pandemia).
Per me il virus non è un nemico, men che meno da distruggere.

E' un attore in più che partecipa alla mia vita.

O meglio, che mi impone di partecipare della sua presenza.

A coinvolgermi è la sfida del cambiamento.
Di pensiero. Di stile di vita. Di organizzazione.

Io sono positivamente coinvolta.

Ecco perchè CON.
E non malgrado.

Non mi sento passiva di fronte a questa situazione.
Mi piacciono le sfide che vedo. Sono curiosa.
Per certi versi entusiasta del cambiamento.

che per me ci voleva comunque.
Lo dicevo ridendo mesi fa con @abebis che più che al sole io guardavo alla natura. 

Un esempio molto concreto.
vivo con tre gatti da più di 15 anni.
Vivere CON loro, mi rende entusiasta - anche se a volte stanca - di avere vestiti per la casa (che possono essere impelati da loro che mi vengono in braccio, si strusciano, si rotolano) avere un budget dedicato a loro e alle loro necessità. Organizzare la mia vita tenendo conto della loro presenza.

Col un virus...per me è una cosa molto simile.

E' nella mia vita. Io l'ho accolto.
Ci vivo insieme scegliendo come per quanto mi è possibile.

E non mi costa fatica, come ho ripetuto più volte, è solo questione di organizzazione e pianificazione.
E adattamento a NUOVE condizioni.

Innovazione. Cambiamento.

Certo è che, a differenza dei miei gatti, col regal virus, non mi dimentico la strage nelle RSA, le falle del sistema sanitario, il sacrifico della salute in forza dell'economia, le sperimentazioni che si sono fatte, si fanno e si faranno, i disabili e gli psichiatrici dimenticati, le donne abbandonate nella violenza, il silenzio su tutto quello che era già, non fosse la straordinarietà della tensione al ritorno a qualcosa che dal mio punto di vista è stato già semplicemente spazzato via.
Ma. Se devo cercare le cause di tutto questo, non le trovo comunque in un virus.  
Il virus è stato un detonatore di qualcosa che era già lì. E che è responsabilità delle persone.

E' ben chiaro che il mio gatto difficilmente potrà uccidermi (ma non è detto), al regal virus la cosa riesce piuttosto facilmente, specialmente nelle condizioni in cui siamo.
Quindi avrò attenzioni diverse che coi miei mici nella convivenza.

Il non dimenticare entra a far parte della mia nuova organizzazione di vita.
E comprende il render onore.

L'annientamento del virus, non mi ha mai neanche sfiorata.
Vedo molto più probabile che un virus, se non questo un prossimo, annienti noi.

Una cosa mi si è ben fissata in mente.
*Non* è sulla responsabilità e sulla flessibilità della gente che si può contare.
Anzi.

Come dicevo, mi spaventa più la gente sbalinata che vuol tornare indietro, del virus stesso.


----------



## abebis (25 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se ne parla da giorni pure qui.
> Sommessamente.
> Dall'inizio di aprile, come minimo, io trovo informazioni riguardo l'azione sul sistema tutto (come è ovvio, fra l'altro, visto che pure* il nostro organismo è un sistema complesso e interconnesso. Non è che se mi rompo un polso ho conseguenze solo al polso. )*


Assolutamente!  Se mi rompo il polso, tutto l'organismo va in pappa, a partire dal cervello: come faccio a farmi le seghe?!?


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Assolutamente!  Se mi rompo il polso, tutto l'organismo va in pappa, a partire dal cervello: come faccio a farmi le seghe?!?


Per le seghe hai l'altro. Piaga!!


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> solo perchè ipa è una bella figa....


....e sono anche buona da bere


----------



## abebis (25 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per le seghe hai l'altro. Piaga!!


Ehhhh... Seghe con l'altra mano.... Minchia, ma qui si va nella perversione!!!

No, no... Lo sai: io sono fedele. Anche alla mano...


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Eh, la responsabilità di un popolo che ha necessità di sentirsi dire che "andrà al mare" (*manca solo "se fai il bravo"*), spaventa sì.


Parecchio  

...fra l'altro il grassetto, rivolto a me, dalla nascita, significa storicamente scatenare l'inferno.
quando lo vedo funzionare intorno a me, oltre al fastidio per la libertà data al pronunciarlo che mi coinvolge mio malgrado, scatta anche la generalizzazione, quindi chi lo accetta per me diventa lo stesso che lo pronuncia...

Ed è orticaria, nella migliore delle ipotesi.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Ehhhh... Seghe con l'altra mano.... Minchia, ma qui si va nella perversione!!!
> 
> No, no... Lo sai: io sono fedele. Anche alla mano...



che piaga...

pensa pisciare con entrambi i polsi rotti...poi vediamo la fedeltà (e le seghe) 


...o ancora...succede eh....pensa romperti il cazzo 

In effetti...che sarà mai. E' solo il cazzo


----------



## abebis (25 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> che piaga...
> 
> pensa pisciare con entrambi i polsi rotti...poi vediamo la fedeltà (e le seghe)


Ah, in quel caso me lo faccio tenere da chi di dovere, mentre piscio: funziona alla grande, ho già provato...



> ...o ancora...succede eh....pensa romperti il cazzo



Quello me lo rompo già spesso e volentieri, mannaggia!



> In effetti...che sarà mai. E' solo il cazzo


Invidia del cazzo?


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Ah, in quel caso me lo faccio tenere da chi di dovere, mentre piscio: funziona alla grande, ho già provato...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non intendo metaforicamente.
Per romperselo in quel senso non serve averlo.

Invidia del cazzo?
Più della potenza muscolare maschile, se devo esser sincera.

Il cazzo è a facilissimo accesso. E a basso costo.
Non averlo costantemente, permette di cambiarne quanti se ne vuole, quando lo si vuole, come lo si vuole, dove lo si vuole.
Senza la menata di doverselo portare appresso.
Fra l'altro, è anche facilmente sostituibile. Ci sono toys eccelsi da questo punto di vista.
Stanno pure zitti e fan quel che devono fare senza menate di potenza, potere, appropriazione e compagnia cantante dei portatori di cazzo (schiavi del cazzo e cazzocentrici).

Mi sa che di cazzo a giro ne ho più io di te (da annoiarmene) 

Ma a me piace la figa.
Resta la mia regina!  
(e per quanto ci si provi...è inimitabile).

Da questo punto di vista mi fa pena il cazzo.
Un'appendice di carne bisognosa di costanti attenzioni e rassicurazioni...

Senza portatore degno, s'intende.
E un portatore degno, non lo invidio...lo Desidero. (e a questo punto, la fedeltà è un feticcio con cui giocattare)  

Edit: che poi...chi di dovere????
minchia...che piaga!!!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2020)

ermik ha detto:


>


In altri campi del sapere l’uso di termini specifici non ti disturba.
Del resto tutti diciamo che abbiamo la gastrite e non il mal di stomaco o il reflusso e non che abbiamo acido e che ruttiamo.


----------



## isabel (25 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Parecchio
> 
> ...fra l'altro il grassetto, rivolto a me, dalla nascita, significa storicamente scatenare l'inferno.
> quando lo vedo funzionare intorno a me, oltre al fastidio per la libertà data al pronunciarlo che mi coinvolge mio malgrado, scatta anche la generalizzazione, quindi chi lo accetta per me diventa lo stesso che lo pronuncia...
> ...


Con me è un modo per non ottenere nulla in genere.
Tranne una cospicua sequela di domande e osservazioni volte a contestualizzare quel "brava" che solitamemente scoraggia anche i più arditi.
In pratica, la prendo con ironia.
Ma devo dire che, raramente, mi viene rivolta la frase.

Quando mi capita intorno sento un fondo di disprezzo che da giovane mi spingeva a vedere chi accetta come una sorta "vittima" ponendomi di conseguenza. Ho realizzato tardi che spesso chi accetta si muove sullo stesso identico asse.


----------



## stany (25 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu preferisci la montagna?


Al.mare ci andrà chi ha la casa.
Gli altri continueranno sui balconi, o al più nei parchi,che speriamo riapriranno.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non ce la faremo.
> Verrà indossata negli ambienti più a rischio dove ci si sente a disagio a stare senza, ma girato l'angolo... Via.
> Io appena potrò me ne tornerò a fare il nudista.
> Ti pare che sto senza mutande con la mascherina?
> ...


Non so perché ma l'idea di un nudista con la mascherina mi fa ridere
Se sono sola per strada non la metto, poi sai quando incontro qualcuno la metto.
Vedremo cosa succederà


----------



## patroclo (25 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In altri campi del sapere l’uso di termini specifici non ti disturba.
> Del resto tutti diciamo che abbiamo la gastrite e non il mal di stomaco o il reflusso e non che abbiamo acido e che ruttiamo.


Ma non scherziamo, l'abside piuttosto che il timpano, o il reflusso o la gastrite sono termini di uso comune. Il problema non è la terminologia in sè, ma il riportare, appropiarsi acriticamente e a oltranza della valanga di robe che ci vengono scaricate addosso. Io dell'endotelio voglio solo sentire parlare un cardiochirurgo o al limite di qualcuno che ce l'ha rotto (sempre che si possa rompere)


----------



## bluestar02 (25 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo l’hanno fatto perché sono tutti in giro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Montana e in Texas dove V.H. ha i ranches di famiglia escono senza problemi . Sono delle comunità chiuse praticamente autosufficienti e i vicini di casa più prossimi stanno a 150 km


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> che piaga...
> 
> pensa pisciare con entrambi i polsi rotti...poi vediamo la fedeltà (e le seghe)
> 
> ...


disgraziata



bluestar02 ha detto:


> In Montana e in Texas dove V.H. ha i ranches di famiglia escono senza problemi . Sono delle comunità chiuse praticamente autosufficienti e i vicini di casa più prossimi stanno a 150 km


vabbeh ma non puoi paragonare il Montana o il Texas all'Italia, qui non c'è posto dove hai i vicini a non meno di 150 km.

forse giusto sul Gennargentu riesci a startene tranquillo


----------



## Vera (25 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Al.mare ci andrà chi ha la casa.
> Gli altri continueranno sui balconi, o al più nei parchi,che speriamo riapriranno.


Si potranno frequentare solo le spiagge della propria regione. 
Milanesi vi voglio bene


----------



## bluestar02 (25 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> disgraziata
> 
> 
> vabbeh ma non puoi paragonare il Montana o il Texas all'Italia, qui non c'è posto dove hai i vicini a non meno di 150 km.
> ...


Infatti. Ho risposto ad un post relativo agli USA


----------



## bluestar02 (25 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Si potranno frequentare solo le spiagge della propria regione.
> Milanesi vi voglio bene


Abbiamo i laghi


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Si potranno frequentare solo le spiagge della propria regione.
> Milanesi vi voglio bene


l'unico modo per evitare affollamento in spiaggia è quello di proibire il turismo fuori regione.
Non so chi lavora nel settore come farà a superare quest'anno


----------



## Minerva (25 Aprile 2020)

> Si potranno frequentare solo le spiagge della propria regione.
> Milanesi vi voglio bene


Bergeggi aspettami.ma anche boccadasse, santa Margherita,Portofino,sanremo. . .lunedi si comporrà  l'ultimo pezzo di ponte. Ricominciamo da questo


----------



## stany (25 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Si potranno frequentare solo le spiagge della propria regione.
> Milanesi vi voglio bene


Tutti all'Idroscalo


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> l'unico modo per evitare affollamento in spiaggia è quello di proibire il turismo fuori regione.
> Non so chi lavora nel settore come farà a superare quest'anno


Se non fai muovere torinesi e milanesi la Liguria può anche non aprire gli hotel 
Da  giugno massimo luglio vedrai che aprono se non vogliono che albergatori e ristoratori smettano di pagare tasse o vadano a menarli


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Ma non scherziamo, l'abside piuttosto che il timpano, o il reflusso o la gastrite sono termini di uso comune. Il problema non è la terminologia in sè, ma il riportare, appropiarsi acriticamente e a oltranza della valanga di robe che ci vengono scaricate addosso. Io dell'endotelio voglio solo sentire parlare un cardiochirurgo o al limite di qualcuno che ce l'ha rotto (sempre che si possa rompere)


Ma sei tu che decidi cosa per altri è di uso comune?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> In Montana e in Texas dove V.H. ha i ranches di famiglia escono senza problemi . Sono delle comunità chiuse praticamente autosufficienti e i vicini di casa più prossimi stanno a 150 km


----------



## stany (25 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se non fai muovere torinesi e milanesi la Liguria può anche non aprire gli hotel
> Da  giugno massimo luglio vedrai che aprono se non vogliono che albergatori e ristoratori smettano di pagare tasse o vadano a menarli


Evvai col Just in Time!


----------



## patroclo (25 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sei tu che decidi cosa per altri è di uso comune?


in realtà punterei ad un minimo di alfabetizzazione


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Evvai col Just in Time!


Non ho capito


----------



## stany (25 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho capito


La prenotazione all'ultimo minuto.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> La prenotazione all'ultimo minuto.


Last minut.
Sicuramente.
I pochi hotel che hanno la mia mail mi hanno inviato mail dicendomi di non tenere conto di prezzi di listino perché ci saranno ribassi 
E sono hotel dove sono andata solo una volta non sono cliente abituale


----------



## stany (26 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> dicendomi di non tenere conto di prezzi di listino perché ci saranno ribassi


Su questo non sarei poi così sicuro.
Dipende da quanti si muovono e soprattutto dal quando; diciamo che tutti i prezzi da giugno a settembre potrebbero livellarsi verso l'alto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se non fai muovere torinesi e milanesi la Liguria può anche non aprire gli hotel
> Da  giugno massimo luglio vedrai che aprono se non vogliono che albergatori e ristoratori smettano di pagare tasse o vadano a menarli


hanno già perso parecchio con Pasqua e il ponte di maggio.
In molte zone stanno montando gli stabilimenti.
Però ad essere sincera, non mi sento molto tranquilla ad usare sdraio e lettini .
E tutto quel ammassamento in spiaggia, non so


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hanno già perso parecchio con Pasqua e il ponte di maggio.
> In molte zone stanno montando gli stabilimenti.
> Però ad essere sincera, non mi sento molto tranquilla ad usare sdraio e lettini .
> E tutto quel ammassamento in spiaggia, non so


Non vado al mare a luglio e agosto da secoli 
Il mio intervento era solo per sottolineare che se non si muovono milanesi e torinesi per la Liguria sarebbe un grosso problema


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Su questo non sarei poi così sicuro.
> Dipende da quanti si muovono e soprattutto dal quando; diciamo che tutti i prezzi da giugno a settembre potrebbero livellarsi verso l'alto.


Io ho portato l’esempio di mail che mi sono arrivate
non credo che tutti si comportino cosi
Vedremo 
Io dovevo andare a maggio e ho spostato a settembre 
Ho prenotato da tempo anche un week in Scozia . Vedremo il da farsi


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non vado al mare a luglio e agosto da secoli
> Il mio intervento era solo per sottolineare che se non si muovono milanesi e torinesi per la Liguria sarebbe un grosso problema


chissà ......magari iniziano ad avere un Po più di considerazione per i turisti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Su questo non sarei poi così sicuro.
> Dipende da quanti si muovono e soprattutto dal quando; diciamo che tutti i prezzi da giugno a settembre potrebbero livellarsi verso l'alto.


su questo ho forti dubbi, la gente avrà ancora paura.


----------



## stany (26 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> su questo ho forti dubbi, la gente avrà ancora paura.


Dopo due mesi di clausura se danno la possibilità di avere la sicurezza nei luoghi della ristorazione ,in generale, sulla spiaggia, con contingentamento controllato degli accessi,con le distanze garantite ,le persone si sentiranno tranquille e rilassate.
Certo che se parliamo di spiaggia libera allora la situazione si presta alla confusione e alla frustrazione: ci dovranno essere controlli stringenti e sorveglianza costante. E dovrà essere tutto prenotato; insomma , un bel casino! Se a Varigotti nella norma in una domenica di luglio ci stavano cinquecento persone attaccate, con l'asciugamano del vicino a trenta cm, ora quante potranno essere? Centocinquanta? E con quale criterio? La prenotazione sarà settimanale , giornaliera, oraria? Una cosa che si intravvede è la regolamentazione degli spazi liberi (quei pochi rimasti) attraverso un pedaggio . Ne vedremo delle belle . Più che la paura è questione di organizzazione. 
Se devo affittare a ottocento euro la settimana un appartamento per poi forse avere la possibilità di accedere alla spiaggia a random, allora preferisco anche pagare l'accesso riservato in un pacchetto complessivo che mi garantisca la spiaggia.
Forse estrarranno a sorte per i proprietari di alloggi l'abbinamento con un "pezzo" di spiaggia (visto che ci sono più alloggi che pezzi di spiaggia) in modo da poter controllare a monte l'afflusso . Ma poi si dovrà pur sempre riservare una quota per chi arriva col camper o dorme in spiaggia ,o arriva la mattina col treno da Torino e poi riparte la sera....un bel casino.
Secondo me si dovrà gestire organizzando a monte e quindi di "libero" ci sarà ben poco e diventerà un ricordo. Solo così l'economia turistica delle regioni che campano coi tre /quattro mesi estivi non morirà. E che i tedeschi,gli olandesi ,gli austriaci andassero pure a Tenerife ,se li prendono. Ma bisogna vedere se gli italiani hanno i soldi per fare il tutto pieno; che sarà il 30% di quello degli altri anni. Un albergo con quaranta camere ,quante potrà riempirne compatibilmente con quello che dicevo sopra e con i posti che potrà garantire nel proprio ristorante? Quindici, diciotto..... forse.
Sarà tutto un prenotate, scaglionare ,turnare....
Del resto i rifugi di montagna stanno messi pure peggio. Con dieci posti letto in trenta metri quadrati al max potranno aprirne tre , preferibilmente della stessa famiglia ,anzi forse solo così! Perché chi andrebbe in uno spazio chiuso con un estraneo a respirare la stessa aria per cinque sette ore?
Ne vedremo delle belle.
Io spero che si smuova il mercato immobiliare delle seconde case nei luoghi di villeggiatura; in quei luoghi minori, in cui quaranta cinquant'anni fa c'era il tutto esaurito e si riusciva ad affittare ma soprattutto a vendere. Per ovvi motivi personali.


----------



## stany (26 Aprile 2020)

C'è qualcosa che non va nella società dei consumi...


----------



## bluestar02 (26 Aprile 2020)

Appena fuori da questo empasse del COVID ci fidanziamo ufficialmente e appena possibile da un punto di vista burocratico ci sposiamo.


----------



## Vera (26 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Appena fuori da questo empasse del COVID ci fidanziamo ufficialmente e appena possibile da un punto di vista burocratico ci sposiamo.


Uh, bello.
In che senso vi fidanzate ufficialmente?


----------



## abebis (26 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Last minut.
> Sicuramente.
> I pochi hotel che hanno la mia mail mi hanno inviato mail dicendomi di non tenere conto di prezzi di listino perché ci saranno ribassi
> E sono hotel dove sono andata solo una volta non sono cliente abituale



Ora che non ci può andare nessuno....

Aspetta che diano il "liberi tutti (ma con distanza)" e vedrai come i prezzi schizzano verso l'alto: è vero che arriverà meno utenza straniera, ma la ridotta accoglienza farà sì che ci sarà un tutto esaurito ovunque sempre anche con la sola utenza italiana.

E all'italiano medio (in particolare alla italiana media) se gli levi il mare d'estate gli fai il peggior torto immaginabile...


----------



## abebis (26 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Uh, bello.
> In che senso vi fidanzate ufficialmente?


Immagino nel senso di quelle cose all'ammericana in cui lui dà a lei un anello con brillocco delle dimensioni di un pisello (legume) e poi lei lo mostra orgogliosa a tutte le amiche...


----------



## bluestar02 (26 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Uh, bello.
> In che senso vi fidanzate ufficialmente?


Scambio anelli festa con amici e parenti.


----------



## bluestar02 (26 Aprile 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Immagino nel senso di quelle cose all'ammericana in cui lui dà a lei un anello con brillocco delle dimensioni di un pisello (legume) e poi lei lo mostra orgogliosa a tutte le amiche...


Si più o meno


----------



## stany (26 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Scambio anelli festa con amici e parenti.


Meridionali


----------



## stany (26 Aprile 2020)

Giovanotti illuminato?


----------



## Vera (26 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Scambio anelli festa con amici e parenti.


Allora si fa davvero. Pensavo fosse solo una cosa da film americani come diceva @abebis 
Congratulazioni allora!


----------



## bluestar02 (26 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Meridionali


WASP


----------



## bluestar02 (26 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Allora si fa davvero. Pensavo fosse solo una cosa da film americani come diceva @abebis
> Congratulazioni allora!


Grazie Vera.


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Con me è un modo per non ottenere nulla in genere.
> Tranne una cospicua sequela di domande e osservazioni volte a contestualizzare quel "brava" che solitamemente scoraggia anche i più arditi.
> In pratica, la prendo con ironia.
> Ma devo dire che, raramente, mi viene rivolta la frase.
> ...


In me funziona come una specie di chiave.
Tutto ciò che appartiene al campo "se ..... allora ....".

Se colgo questo tipo di prospettiva, o allo stesso modo l'accettazione di questo tipo di prospettiva, per me è la chiave che apre la porta ad ogni cosa sia funzionale a me. Le premure relazionali sono spente.
L'altro che appartiene a questa prospettiva di ragionamento, attivamente o passivamente, per me è carne da macello.

E' oltre il disprezzo, nella mia percezione. Il disprezzo mi richiede la considerazione dell'esistenza dell'altro.
Qui viro proprio nella non considerazione dell'altro. Nella sua inesistenza in relazione a me.

Posso fare sconti se colgo deficit cognitivi o di derivazione ambientale/culturale.
Ma se un tempo quei deficit finivano nel sacco delle giustificazioni, dopo aver girovagato fra chi giustificavo, ho capito che è proprio un assetto mentale e di stile di vita. Filosofico direi. E l'ignoranza stupida è una aggravante. (nel senso che l'ignoranza degli stupidi è infestante ben peggio dell'ignoranza degli intelligenti).
Quindi sono più che altro sconti sull'uso. (a seconda dell'umore, per la verità).

Ora come ora, o c'è di mezzo una patologia, e quindi la mia considerazione è in luce della sintomatologia della patologia, oppure sei carne da macello.

Da giovane ero più reattiva. E sentivo di dover rispondere immediatamente.
Mi sentivo punta sul vivo nella considerazione di me. (una cosa tipo "ma pensi che sia imbecille?)
Adesso non sono particolarmente interessata alla considerazione generale di me.
Quindi archivio. Tengo lì in memoria.
Quando mi serve, vado a prendere l'appunto.

E' una informazione importante per delineare la prospettiva di chi si affida a questo tipo di struttura comunicativa.
Chi comunica usando il "se tu .... allora io..." ha quel tipo di modalità relazionale.

Che è poi il motivo per cui ascolto se mi vengono rivolte frasi di questa impostazione e non metto paletti a riguardo. Anzi.
A volte lascio proprio lo spazio perchè si esprimano, Stimolo l'espressione, in modo anche accogliente. E raccolgo.
Mi serve per stabilire le licenze nella relazione.

E' uno dei miei inferni preferiti.
Freddo. Calmo. Lento. Costante.


----------



## abebis (26 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Allora si fa davvero. Pensavo fosse solo una cosa da film americani come diceva @abebis
> Congratulazioni allora!


Forse non ti è del tutto chiaro, ma i film americani riproducono fedelmente la società americana così com'è! 

È questa la cosa tragicomica... 

Tant'è che io non ho detto "come nei film americani..."


----------



## stany (26 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> WASP


Neomelodici


----------



## Vera (26 Aprile 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Forse non ti è del tutto chiaro, ma i film americani riproducono fedelmente la società americana così com'è!
> 
> È questa la cosa tragicomica...
> 
> Tant'è che io non ho detto "come nei film americani..."


Com'è che diceva @ipazia  ?
Ha ragione, sei una piaga


----------



## bluestar02 (26 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Neomelodici


Beh al limite li importiamo da Napoli


----------



## abebis (26 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Com'è che diceva @ipazia  ?
> Ha ragione, sei una piaga


Già...

E sai qual è la cosa peggiore? Che mi piaccio così...

Sono senza speranza...


----------



## stany (26 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Beh al limite li importiamo da Napoli


----------



## Vera (26 Aprile 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Già...
> 
> E sai qual è la cosa peggiore? Che mi piaccio così...
> 
> Sono senza speranza...


È la cosa migliore.


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Beh al limite li importiamo da Napoli


quindi è una roba WASP con inferenze da Gomorra?  Udiu


----------



## bluestar02 (26 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi è una roba WASP con inferenze da Gomorra?  Udiu


No. Sono tradizioni di famiglia. Fanno cose formali. Per noi strane ma per loro sono consuetudini che risalgono alla rivoluzione americana.


----------



## isabel (26 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> In me funziona come una specie di chiave.
> Tutto ciò che appartiene al campo "se ..... allora ....".
> 
> Se colgo questo tipo di prospettiva, o allo stesso modo l'accettazione di questo tipo di prospettiva, per me è la chiave che apre la porta ad ogni cosa sia funzionale a me. Le premure relazionali sono spente.
> ...


"Se tu...allora io..." o "dato che io...allora tu" sono fraseggi ricattatori, anche quando suonano "carezzevoli" o "accorati".
Il primo è manifestamente viscido, il secondo può suonare addirittura "dolce".
In tutti e due i casi la sensazione è quella della palude, dell'invischiamento; l'idea di trovarsi in una sorta di tela di ragno.
Quando dico che non si ottiene nulla da me è perché in un certo senso è come se in quelle dinamiche io divenissi a volte "immobile" altre volte rilanciassi nell'invischiamento (questa la componente che trovo ironica).

Col grassetto io ci ho litigato parecchio.
Penso sia una delle voci interiori più forti, e credo anche che, bene o male, io la sentirò sempre.
Quello che ho imparato, non gratuitamente, è stato il non agirmi in modo univoco sulla scorta di quella voce.
E' stata una semi-liberazione e mi ha aperto prospettive di accoglienza precedentemente improbabili ma utilissime nella valutazione dell'altro (simile a quel prendere appunti, credo).
All'inizio, dato che sono una giocherellona e che sono una che "impara facendo", mi buttavo a capofitto in situazioni che sollecitavano quella vocina, e ho capito che la posizione dell'imbecille ha diversi vantaggi; tra gli altri, è un modo semplice di raccattare "protettori".
E, sembra stupefacente ma, per alcuni "protettore" è sinonimo di "alleato".
No, non fa per me.

L'ignoranza stupida sarebbe un altro capitolo interessante e che, tra l'altro, con questa pandemia sta fornendo manifestazioni eclatanti.
Esplosioni...a tratti sbotti.


----------



## Vera (26 Aprile 2020)

Stasera ho capito solo che se voglio dare una festa con 15 persone, devo morire almeno un paio di giorni prima.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Stasera ho capito solo che se voglio dare una festa con 15 persone, devo morire almeno un paio di giorni prima.


Ahahah
Almeno hai capito qualcosa 
Io pensavo che non avesse detto praticamente nulla a parte una sviolinata di 15 minuti per poi rimettercela in quel posto


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ahahah
> Almeno hai capito qualcosa
> Io pensavo che non avesse detto praticamente nulla a parte una sviolinata di 15 minuti per poi rimettercela in quel posto


Ha detto che siamo stati bravucci.

a parte il fatto che ha dato l'interessante dato che un contagio su 4 avviene in famiglia, e anche lì vanno usate le precauzioni.

e che ci si doveva arrivare da soli (a stronzi ma ci avete proprio la merda  nel cervello)

Come se il babbo quando vede la figliola uscire col ragazzetto, sia costretto a dirle che si faccia trombare col preservativo, e invece pensa "andrà tutto bene" .


----------



## abebis (27 Aprile 2020)

Io ho una soluzione per evitare tutti di contagiarci, in modo sicuro e infallibile: spariamoci tutti un colpo in bocca.


----------



## feather (27 Aprile 2020)

dai che tra poco uscite


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Stamani in TV un medico diceva che in Lombardia ,in questo periodo rispetto all'anno scorso, sono aumentati del 40% gli infarti (potrebbe essere dovuto alla coagulazione per il virus) che lui giustificava con la mancata prevenzione e il minor accesso agli ospedali ,per evidenti problematiche connesse al CV.
> Insomma : sempre colpa di sto cazzo di virus, comunque....


Credo sia l'intervento del medico del Monzino, l'ospedale di Ponte Lambro, specifico per i problemi cardiaci. Sì, affermazione credibile, tra reparti chiusi e persone che hanno giustamente paura di recarsi in ospedale, il problema ora va a coinvolgere altre patologie.



Marjanna ha detto:


> Lasciando da parte il caldo dell'estate, questo pensiero espresso ora, ottimistico è a "libera interpretazione".
> Tu dai per scontato "indossata negli ambienti più a rischio". Ieri sono uscita a piedi per fare la spesa, ho un supermercato abbastanza vicino e volevo camminare. Di solito lì non c'è mai la fila ma ieri invece era chilometrica. Così ho camminato ancora per raggiungerne un altro. All'entrata c'era un vigilante che non faceva entrare nessuno senza mascherina ne guanti, i guanti venivano forniti a chi ne fosse privo. All'interno c'era comunque un numero alto di persone, impossibile mantenere le distanze. Una persona girava con la mascherina abbassata nel mento, lì per lì ho pensato che gli fosse scesa ma poi l'ho incrociato ancora ed era sempre abbassata (bocca e naso scoperti). Non gli ho detto niente e ho preso quel che mi serviva in velocità (traffico carrelli permettendo) ma un pensiero mi è venuto. Non poteva entrare senza, percui appena varcata la soglia se l'è abbassata. All'interno nessun vigilante. Se una persona adulta (non un anziano con qualche demenza) si comporta così, non ha mica capito che va "indossata negli ambienti più a rischio", ha solo capito che evita rogne, la indossa perchè altrimenti non accede al supermercato, o in altri luoghi perchè altrimenti viene multato.
> Solo uno visto nell'arco di poco tempo. Ma non si dovrebbe proprio vedere neppure quell'uno, ora, quando il virus ci ha condannato economicamente, quando si parla di riapertura e convivenza con il virus nonostante i numeri continuano a salire.
> Girato l'angolo via, temo sarà applicato da molti appena scenderanno le restrizioni, e non mi riferisco allo stare chiusi in casa, o non poter uscire dal proprio comune, ma all'invito alla tutela personale (che poi è quella di chi ti starà vicino). "Girato l'angolo via" a libera interpretazione (quella di chi crede che è tutto un complotto, che il virus l'hanno inventato _loro_, di chi pensa che _bisogna pur vivere_) potrebbe portare ad una impennata nel giro di pochissimo tempo, con conseguenze di vita su tutti (economiche, di ulteriori limitazioni, di perdita di persone care o di malattia di persone care, ect). Speriamo di avere culo.


Nei supermercati è il caos da sempre però l'ISS finora non li ha messi nella lista dei luoghi di contagio.
Basandosi sulle informazioni ufficiali e non sulla percezione il rischio all'interno non sembra finora avvalorato.
Una mascherina usata male, come fanno tutti me compreso, è un rimedio peggiore del male.
Il farmacista che me le ha vendute me lo ha fatto chiaramente capire.



ipazia ha detto:


> Per le seghe hai l'altro. Piaga!!


Mi sa che non conosci così bene l'anatomia maschile.
Con l'altra non ci riesci...



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non so perché ma l'idea di un nudista con la mascherina mi fa ridere
> Se sono sola per strada non la metto, poi sai quando incontro qualcuno la metto.
> Vedremo cosa succederà


Dopo il discorso di ieri, e la conferma che da me i parchi saranno chiusi fino al 18 maggio e che se vedranno una minima risalita dei dati chiuderanno pure le attività riaperte (ottimismo a gogo! L'ideale per incentivare le imprese), faremo nudismo sul balcone sbattendocene tranquillamente se ci vedranno.
Dopo il 4 lavorerà pure mia moglie, anche se  senza stipendio perché la ditta non ha più soldi,  nel momento in cui si esce entrambi per lavoro, si vedono altre persone per la stessa ragione, si fa la coda al super, essere obbligati invece a passare il tempo libero sul balcone dove già ieri faceva un caldo afoso è sinceramente grottesco. Io a furia di non uscire e non camminare abbastanza non riesco più a dormire. Mia figlia è in depressione. Ha lezione per due orette ogni giorno, i prof danno un sacco di compiti, in pratica si sta sta preparando agli esami di terza media da sola. Stanotte ho fatto le 4,30... e alle 7 ero già in ufficio ad aspettare i corrieri. E sinceramente dal momento che tengono chiuso parti d'Italia che hanno 0 casi, noi in Lombardia se va avanti possiamo sperare di  uscire di casa a Natale. Forse.



Vera ha detto:


> Si potranno frequentare solo le spiagge della propria regione.
> Milanesi vi voglio bene


Per ora manco quelle.
Manco il parco dietro casa.
Neppure l'Idroscalo, che a me sarà interdetto poiché in un altro comune.



ermik ha detto:


> Ma non scherziamo, l'abside piuttosto che il timpano, o il reflusso o la gastrite sono termini di uso comune. Il problema non è la terminologia in sè, ma il riportare, appropiarsi acriticamente e a oltranza della valanga di robe che ci vengono scaricate addosso. Io dell'endotelio voglio solo sentire parlare un cardiochirurgo o al limite di qualcuno che ce l'ha rotto (sempre che si possa rompere)


Quindi se ti parlo di apice meristematico o di durame o di alburno vai in crisi?
Ermik, al liceo la struttura dei vasi sanguigni non l'hai studiata?
Se hai fatto un minimo di anatomia in Scienze l'endotelio è uno di quei termini che non puoi non conoscere.
Ti serve anche alla tua come alla mia età dove vi è un discreto rischio per capire cosa significa avere  una trombosi.
Che poi tu pensi che io riporti termini senza capirli, è solo un tuo problema di sfiducia nei miei confronti.
E forse non solo nei miei. Ma è programma del liceo, mica termine da scienziato..


			https://www.liceoalighieri.edu.it/userfiles/doc/14%5E%20Lezione%20-%20La%20struttura%20e%20la%20funzione%20dei%20vasi%20sanguigni.pdf
		




Ginevra65 ha detto:


> l'unico modo per evitare affollamento in spiaggia è quello di proibire il turismo fuori regione.
> Non so chi lavora nel settore come farà a superare quest'anno


Non lo supera.


----------



## bluestar02 (27 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Nei supermercati è il caos da sempre però l'ISS finora non li ha messi nella lista dei luoghi di contagio.
> Basandosi sulle informazioni ufficiali e non sulla percezione il rischio all'interno non sembra finora avvalorato.
> Una mascherina usata male, come fanno tutti me compreso, è un rimedio peggiore del male.
> Il farmacista che me le ha vendute me lo ha fatto chiaramente capire.


La mascherina la spacchetto a casa la indosso con i guanti sterili faccio quello che devo fare e prima di rientrare in casa la butto in un apposito contenitore insieme ai guanti qualsiasi mascherina è un presidio monouso e va gettato dopo l'utilizzo il suo reimpiego può provocare effettivamente un innalzarsi enorme delle possibilità di contagio


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2020)

Mia visione: devono riaprire le attività per far pagare loro le tasse, rimandate per il periodo di lockdown.
Molte ditte riapriranno per non chiudere. Fattureranno abbastanza per le spese e per non finire protestate, ma senza produrre ricavi per i proprietari.
Basti pensare al settore del commercio o dei parrucchieri, a cui le disposizioni impongono la rinuncia ad almeno due terzi dei clienti.
I grossisti che apriranno prima si dovranno adeguare alle minori richieste del mercato, le industrie al mercato che si è contratto.
La crescita di alcuni settori a seguito del lockdown compensa in alcuni la percezione di crollo negli altri.
La riduzione delle entrate in molte famiglie ridurrà la capacità di spesa.
Oltre a questo c'è anche l'abbassamento del rating a BBB: significa che lo Stato avrà da pagare più interessi sui titoli di stato. 
Lo Stato deve ancora pagare pensioni, dipendenti e servizi pubblici e mettere a disposizione risorse per l'emergenza.
Ha bisogno di soldi.
Il bilancio di uno stato è elementarmente composto da entrate e uscite. Negli anni scorsi le entrate superavano le uscite, ma gli interessi sui debito compensavano questa differenza portandoci in negativo.
Quest'anno le entrate saranno ridotte in maniera consistente, mentre le uscite saranno maggiori. Se a queste si aggiungono interessi maggiori, l'Italia si troverà in una situazione di merda in cui l'unica soluzione possibile sarà la svendita del patrimonio dell'erario e il taglio ai costi, ove ancora possibile, visto che negli ultimi 20 anni si è limato ovunque.
Oltre a questo potrebbe essere necessaria la patrimoniale su tutti i redditi.
Io non ho idea di dove condurrà questa situazione.  
Il fatto che coinvolga tutto il mondo è ancora più preoccupante: ogni stato penserà solo a salvare sé stesso, anche a scapito degli altri.


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> La mascherina la spacchetto a casa la indosso con i guanti sterili faccio quello che devo fare e prima di rientrare in casa la butto in un apposito contenitore insieme ai guanti qualsiasi mascherina è un presidio monouso e va gettato dopo l'utilizzo il suo reimpiego può provocare effettivamente un innalzarsi enorme delle possibilità di contagio


Diciamo che la disponibilità limitata di mascherine finora ha consentito di usarle solo riciclate.
Mi fanno ridere quelle in tessuto, che ho ricevuto dalla mia ditta.
Belle, ma sostanzialmente inutili. Le devi lavare a 90 gradi ogni volta che le usi, teoricamente con la candeggina, di cui aspirerai i vapori appena la indosserai. L'uso dell'alcol è inutile. L'alcol non è un disinfettante.


----------



## Lostris (27 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi se ti parlo di apice meristematico o di durame o di alburno vai in crisi?


----------



## ivanl (27 Aprile 2020)

L'unica cosa che mi pare di aver capito e' che dal 4 finalmente potrò prendere la moto e andarmene in giro...basta dire che sto andando a trovare i miei parenti.
Per il resto, spero che ad agosto ci si possa muovere e andrò nel profondo sud a casa dei miei in una bellissima spiaggia libera che sarà vuota, spero, da tutti i normali turisti agostani che vengono dal nord


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che mi pare di aver capito e' che dal 4 finalmente potrò prendere la moto e andarmene in giro...basta dire che sto andando a trovare i miei parenti.
> Per il resto, spero che ad agosto ci si possa muovere e andrò nel profondo sud a casa dei miei in una bellissima spiaggia libera che sarà vuota, spero, da tutti i normali turisti agostani che vengono dal nord


Mah non sarei così sicura 
Altrimenti usciamo tutti con la stessa scusa 
Faranno controlli e tenendo conto che gli hanno dato ancora 15 gg per fare due soldini con le multe ci daranno dentro


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> View attachment 9312


Esame di Biologia Vegetale.


----------



## ivanl (27 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mah non sarei così sicura
> Altrimenti usciamo tutti con la stessa scusa
> Faranno controlli e tenendo conto che gli hanno dato ancora 15 gg per fare due soldini con le multe ci daranno dentro


e cosa potrebbero contestarmi?


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> e cosa potrebbero contestarmi?


Se vai a trovare i tuoi parenti e puoi dimostrarlo nulla.


----------



## ivanl (27 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se vai a trovare i tuoi parenti nulla.


appunto


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> e cosa potrebbero contestarmi?


Vorranno che gli dimostri che hai un parente li se no ripeto che usciamo tutti


----------



## ivanl (27 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vorranno che gli dimostri che hai un parente li se no ripeto che usciamo tutti


vengono a casa con me? Devo portarmi il certificato di residenza dei miei? Non diciamo assurdità, su...


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Stasera ho capito solo che se voglio dare una festa con 15 persone, devo morire almeno un paio di giorni prima.


e depositare la lista dal notaio chè non si sa mai



feather ha detto:


> dai che tra poco uscite
> 
> View attachment 9311


quindi il 60% della popolazione?


----------



## ipazia (27 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sa che non conosci così bene l'anatomia maschile.
> Con l'altra non ci riesci...


...lateralizzazione.


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2020)

Riavvio parziale dal 27 aprile, le scuole dall'11 maggio
					

Le decisioni odierne del Consiglio federale per ripartire dopo il lockdown. Berset: "Inizia la transizione, ma sarà lenta"



					www.ticinonews.ch
				



Così nella vicina svizzera


----------



## Vera (27 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Per ora manco quelle.
> Manco il parco dietro casa.
> Neppure l'Idroscalo, che a me sarà interdetto poiché in un altro comune.


Mi dispiace, spero possiate andare al mare presto. Il mare cura tanti mali.


----------



## Vera (27 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> e depositare la lista dal notaio chè non si sa mai.


Quella è già a posto.
Pensa per te


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> vengono a casa con me? Devo portarmi il certificato di residenza dei miei? Non diciamo assurdità, su...


Ma le assurdità le dicono loro mica io
Figurati! Io spero tu possa fare tutti i tuoi giri in moto in tranquillità 
Vigili e carabinieri accaniti purtroppo ce ne sono.


----------



## Vera (27 Aprile 2020)

Qualcuno vuole diventare mio parente?


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che mi pare di aver capito e' che dal 4 finalmente potrò prendere la moto e andarmene in giro...basta dire che sto andando a trovare i miei parenti.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Forse quella chirurgica la puoi ripiegare a metà e bloccarla.
> Se ne hai, comunque, sottile come è, forse se la nebulizzassi e poi la lasciassi all'aria per 24 ore potrebbe andare lo stesso.
> Io le chirurgiche le butterei il più possibile. Vedo che si trovano piuttosto agevolmente.
> 
> ...


Grazie del consiglio. Per ora le butto si, ho fatto una prova qualora dovessero venire a mancare dal commercio in futuro. Dicono che i guanti, ipotizzando la ripresa di tutte le attività lavorative, quindi "tutti fuori con guanti e mascherina", verrebbero a mancare nel giro di pochissimo tempo. La produzione non ci starebbe dietro.

A dire il vero sento tutti che dicono "_Qui i tamponi li han fatti a pochissime persone_", mi sembra di capire che li han fatti al personale sanitario e qualche OSS (ricoverati esclusi, ma pure lì c'è chi lamenta mancanza), anche se 1 tampone fatto a metà aprile (data a caso) non è che garantisce che oggi un medico o un infermiere non possa essere asintomatico.

Purtroppo molti non hanno scelta per adattarsi, tutto il settore ristorazione, turismo, e tutti gli altri lavori che comportano una distanza inferiore ad un metro, e che fino a ieri avevano un'attività che viveva sul numero e sugli assembramenti. Pensa ai bar di mattina che guadagnano su un mucchio di persone che spendono pochi euro, non è fattibile considerare simili attività con le limitazioni, e mantenendo gli stessi costi, se poi pensi a quei bar che aspettano la stagione turistica...









						Coronavirus, "Fase 2": i parrucchieri de "La Dolce Vita" si incatenano per protesta
					

Dopo gli annunci di Conte i titolari del punto estetica di Corso Milano sono scesi in strada e hanno organizzato una manifestazione. Con loro la consigliera Vanda Pellizzari




					www.padovaoggi.it
				




Il clima generale che si percepisce rende difficile essere ottimisti, in senso generale di nazione.
Si vai fuori, fai la passeggiata, ora han dato il via alle visite ai parenti entro i confini di regione, ma rimane un clima di attesa, di boh...


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Qualcuno vuole diventare mio parente?


è una proposta?


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2020)

Germania, Schäuble choc sui lockdown: «La dignità delle persone viene prima della salvaguardia della vita»
					

L’ex ministro delle Finanze e presidente del Bundestag in una intervista al Tagesspiegel dice che è sbagliato lasciare le decisioni interamente nelle mani dei virologi: «Bisognerà tenere conto di tutte le implicazioni economiche, sociali e psicologiche»




					www.corriere.it


----------



## Marjanna (27 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Nei supermercati è il caos da sempre però l'ISS finora non li ha messi nella lista dei luoghi di contagio.
> Basandosi sulle informazioni ufficiali e non sulla percezione il rischio all'interno non sembra finora avvalorato.
> Una mascherina usata male, come fanno tutti me compreso, è un rimedio peggiore del male.
> Il farmacista che me le ha vendute me lo ha fatto chiaramente capire.


Comunque ho notato che anche nei servizi dei tg quasi sempre si vede qualcuno con la mascherina messa male, con il naso fuori o persino abbassata.
Da persone che camminano, a interviste. Tipo intervista a X. Lui con mascherina, intervistatrice con mascherina. Seconda telecamera allarga un attimo l'inquadratura e si vede il cameramen con la mascherina abbassata (almeno non inquadrarlo). Oppure intervista a parente di deceduto per covid19 -tralaltro che lamenta che a lui non è stato fatto tampone- fuori dall'ospedale X. Intervistatrice con la mascherina con naso scoperto.
Non è per fare la cagacazzi ma se uno dei messaggi che deve passare per il ritorno al lavoro è indossate le mascherine e fatelo bene, non puoi mostrare ad ogni tg decine di persone che la indossano in modo scorretto, perchè indirettamente il messaggio che fai passare, proprio tu che stai parlando del virus, del suo essere contagioso, dei morti e bla bla bla, è che non ci credi.


----------



## Vera (27 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> è una proposta?


Non ho congiunti. Mi preparo il piano di evasione


----------



## stany (27 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> No. Sono tradizioni di famiglia. Fanno cose formali. Per noi strane ma per loro sono consuetudini che risalgono alla rivoluzione americana.


Anche in Calabria per la cresima regalano un revolver.


----------



## stany (27 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Stanotte ho fatto le 4,30... e alle 7 ero già in ufficio ad aspettare i corrieri.


Attento allo stress


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Attento allo stress


Ognuno ha il suo carattere.
Per alcuni stare a casa, non vedere nessuno è quasi una benedizione, un'alleviamento dello stress dei rapporti sociali.
Per altri cambia poco. Ci sono tante persone che alla fine la domenica se ne stanno in casa, al limite pranzano con i parenti.
Per me è il contrario. Io di solito sclero a restare a casa se fuori c'è il sole, ma anche se piove, godo nell'infilarmi per boschi e a calpestare con i piedi nudi terra e sabbia, mi piace il contatto con la gente, mi piace cantare davanti agli altri,  anche stare con i colleghi in ufficio, uscire la sera, e già normalmente mi annoio se mi capita di farlo una sola sera per settimana, amo camminare per chilometri in campagna, prendere il sole nudo, fare foto, guidare per viaggiare...
Così lavoro, lavoro, lavoro per non pensare, lascio di sottofondo della musica per farmi compagnia, anche ora nella solitudine di questo ufficio.
E' angosciante uscire di casa con la mascherina, osservare la diffidenza degli altri, la distanza che si è creata, mi mancano le donne che non ho, mi manca il partire, mi manca la mia vita. Ma alla sera non riesco mai a dormire. Sento che la vita passa e non è la mia.


----------



## stany (27 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mia visione: devono riaprire le attività per far pagare loro le tasse, rimandate per il periodo di lockdown.
> Molte ditte riapriranno per non chiudere. Fattureranno abbastanza per le spese e per non finire protestate, ma senza produrre ricavi per i proprietari.
> Basti pensare al settore del commercio o dei parrucchieri, a cui le disposizioni impongono la rinuncia ad almeno due terzi dei clienti.
> I grossisti che apriranno prima si dovranno adeguare alle minori richieste del mercato, le industrie al mercato che si è contratto.
> ...


Eh... però...se parli così sei un complottista


----------



## stany (27 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> ma anche se piove, godo nell'infilarmi per boschi e a calpestare con i piedi nudi terra


Anche a me nel bosco,con gli scarponi....


danny ha detto:


> E' angosciante uscire di casa con la mascherina, osservare la diffidenza degli altri, la distanza che si è creata


Società distopica



danny ha detto:


> mi mancano le donne che non ho,


Basterebbe una , ma buona.


danny ha detto:


> Sento che la vita passa e non è la mia.


Ti capisco...


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Eh... però...se parli così sei un complottista


Pensa che a gennaio e febbraio le entrate erano superiori del 7,3% rispetto all'anno scorso, come previsto, mentre gli ultimi dati parlano già di 26 miliardi in meno sul bilancio previsionale.
Ed è previsto - lo vedi sotto (trovi tutto nella ragioneria dello stato) - un aumento delle entrate anche nel 2021. Ovviamente si capisce da dove dovranno arrivare i soldi, crisi o non crisi.
Tempi bui ci attendono.
Se si ribalta il punto di vista, è assolutamente impensabile che lo stato dia soldi alle imprese, semmai sarà vero il contrario.


----------



## stany (27 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Pensa che a gennaio e febbraio le entrate erano superiori del 7,3% rispetto all'anno scorso, come previsto, mentre gli ultimi dati parlano già di 26 miliardi in meno sul bilancio previsionale.
> Ed è previsto - lo vedi sotto - un aumento delle entrate anche nel 2021. Ovviamente si capisce da dove dovranno arrivare i soldi, crisi o non crisi.
> Tempi bui ci attendono.
> Se si ribalta il punto di vista, è assolutamente impensabile che lo stato dia soldi alle imprese, semmai sarà vero il contrario.
> ...


E le previsioni le si fanno pensando di aver previsto tutto. Ma qualcosa sfugge sempre.
Come quando metti da parte i soldi per cambiare la lavatrice e si sfascia il forno.
Comunque quello che fa paura son i 450 mldi a garanzia dei prestiti alle p.iva: sono più o meno quelli della cassa depositi e prestiti, che potrebbero essere congelati.


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Non ho congiunti. Mi preparo il piano di evasione


mi propongo allora


----------



## ipazia (27 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Grazie del consiglio. Per ora le butto si, ho fatto una prova qualora dovessero venire a mancare dal commercio in futuro. Dicono che i guanti, ipotizzando la ripresa di tutte le attività lavorative, quindi "tutti fuori con guanti e mascherina", verrebbero a mancare nel giro di pochissimo tempo. La produzione non ci starebbe dietro.
> 
> A dire il vero sento tutti che dicono "_Qui i tamponi li han fatti a pochissime persone_", mi sembra di capire che li han fatti al personale sanitario e qualche OSS (ricoverati esclusi, ma pure lì c'è chi lamenta mancanza), anche se 1 tampone fatto a metà aprile (data a caso) non è che garantisce che oggi un medico o un infermiere non possa essere asintomatico.
> 
> ...


Prego  grazie a te delle riflessioni.

Io ne sto acquistando un po' per volta.

Poi si vedrà.
E' un problema paese quello di guanti e mascherine.

Per quanto riguarda i tamponi, qui li han fondamentalmente fatti a chi mostrava sintomi inequivocabili (vedi i ricoverati), li han fatti, non in modo capillare, agli operatori sanitari.

Se già vai nelle agenzie funebri, nei supermercati, le farmacie, piuttosto che da adesso nei ristoranti, bar...poco o niente.
Dico poco per tenere aperta l'opzione.

Fino ad ora non sono stati fatti nemmeno ai familiari dei conclamati. Vivi o morti.

Quando dicevo che non si tornerà al mondo di prima, era esattamente a quello che elenchi, e a molto altro, che mi riferivo.

Se si vuol in un qualche modo ripartire, serve davvero che, dal basso all'alto, ognuno nel suo ruolo e funzione, si inizi a pensare in altro modo.
Ognuno nel suo settore. Ognuno con le sue competenze. Dal cameriere al commesso. All'imprenditore. etc etc.

Pensare di far ripartire una economia come la si conosceva...a me pare ovvio il disastro.
D'altro canto se la maggioranza tira di lì...io la lascio andare 

Di mio opto per l'usare il disastro - che è già qui-  e le lacrime e sangue, per rompere i coglioni per pensare ad innovazioni e cambiamenti nel mio settore specifico, dove ho competenze di riprogettazione. E fare concretamente.
Senza stare troppo a guardarmi intorno e muovendomi nelle reti che ho costruito in questi ultimi mesi.

Non andrà tutto bene.
Per il semplice motivo che* ora* non va bene.
L'andrà lo si costruisce nel qui e ora. Passo a passo.

Slanciarsi nell'andrà, è bersi la birra fine giornata per alleggerirsi. Ma è la birra di fine giornata.

Conosco bene persone che si occupano di progettazione turistica a livello nazionale e internazionale...e stanno lavorando in questo senso.
Stanno immaginando un mondo nuovo. Lo stanno costruendo. Con lentezza.
Lo stanno facendo dalla fine di febbraio. (ma già inseguivano visioni pure prima)

Pensare di ragionare a corto raggio, ora come ora non funziona.
Se non come rassicurazione.

Io sono ottimista e positiva perchè sto immaginando un mondo nuovo.
Mi sono circondata di persone che fanno lo stesso e che agiscono nel qui e ora con energia e presenza.
Che non si sentono prede della situazione ma si sentono dentro la situazione come protagonisti. E in questi termini si muovono ogni momento delle loro giornate.

Faticoso?
Moltissimo.

Entusiasmante?
Altrettanto.  

Io penso che stiamo andando incontro ad un periodo in cui ci sarà un picco di nuove e vecchie povertà. Aumenterà il disagio psichico e sociale.
Fra non molto inizieranno ad esplodere le persone che han tenuto fino ad ora. Depressione, ansia, attacchi di panico. Rabbia e frustrazione.
Quelle silenti, stanno già esplodendo da un po'.

Chi saprà adattarsi, guardando in avanti ci passerà attraverso - non senza segni, ma ci passerà - chi continuerà a tenere voltato lo sguardo all'indietro resterà indietro.

E stavolta dubito che lo stato riuscirà a fare il papà e la mamma a chi non ce la fa.

Personalmente non sento nessuna attesa. I contorni sono chiari.
Sono attivissima.
Ho proprio la sensazione di Vita che scorre.

Di urgenza riorganizzativa.

Ho netta la sensazione che stia per cominciare qualcosa e che serva esser il più possibile pronti all'impatto.

Seguo il mio istinto.
Ha sbagliato raramente da quando mi conosco. 

Dal punto di vista economico nazionale, non vedo nulla di nuovo.
Le dinamiche sono sempre quelle.
In alto e in basso.
Le conseguenze però, a questo giro, saranno sensibili.

E io penso che questo sia l'inizio...non abbiamo ancora visto niente.

Questa è una bella riflessione.

https://www.repubblica.it/dossier/c...782/?ref=RHPPTP-BH-I254977117-C12-P10-S2.4-T2

Che poi...magari non ci vedo bene e verrò disconfermata dai fatti.
Ma.
Sto bene nel qui e ora.
Dormo bene e sono rilassata.
Mi sento serena. E pronta.
Mi sto conoscendo meglio e mi piaccio.
Mi piace la mia vita e mi piace quello che ci sto mettendo dentro.
Quello che ci sto mettendo dentro mi è utile e mi arricchisce.
E lo sarà anche nel caso io sbagli ogni previsione.
Sto nutrendo una rete di persone con cui sto bene.
Ho capelli bianchi che iniziano a spuntare e mi piacciono immensamente, intravedo la vecchia, con le sue rughe e le sue cicatrici...e sento che ora come ora le sorriderei serena allo specchio. Questa è la mia direzione.
Se proprio andrà male male...ho un orto e mi so coltivare il cibo e ho una casa.
Sono buoni presupposti da cui ripartire anche da zero. (e a ben pensarci..si avvicina la scadenza dei circa dieci anni dall'ultima volta in cui sono ripartita da zero, non mi allarma il partire da zero, è qualcosa che conosco piuttosto bene, è una stanza della mia Casa)


----------



## Vera (27 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi propongo allora


Ok, zio


----------



## bluestar02 (27 Aprile 2020)

Solo


stany ha detto:


> Anche in Calabria per la cresima regalano un revolver.


In Texas molto prima.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Qualcuno vuole diventare mio parente?


Anche il discorso dei funerali ora diventa un giro bòno

Se vuoi ci metto una parolina, ho un paio di situazioni in evoluzione per la prossima settimana

Numero chiuso, tutto regolare 

Però ci vuole un centino al colpo per partecipare come "congiunta" (le ultime precisazioni sugli affetti stabili hanno aperto un mondo  )


----------



## Vera (27 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche il discorso dei funerali ora diventa un giro bòno
> 
> Se vuoi ci metto una parolina, ho un paio di situazioni in evoluzione per la prossima settimana
> 
> ...


I funerali non mi piacciono. Passo


----------



## ipazia (27 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> "Se tu...allora io..." o "dato che io...allora tu" sono fraseggi ricattatori, anche quando suonano "carezzevoli" o "accorati".
> Il primo è manifestamente viscido, il secondo può suonare addirittura "dolce".
> In tutti e due i casi la sensazione è quella della palude, dell'invischiamento; l'idea di trovarsi in una sorta di tela di ragno.
> Quando dico che non si ottiene nulla da me è perché in un certo senso è come se in quelle dinamiche io divenissi a volte "immobile" altre volte rilanciassi nell'invischiamento (questa la componente che trovo ironica).
> ...


Sono d'accordo.

Io sono una aggressiva, quindi tendo a rilanciare.
Ho dovuto imparare a non farlo di impulso. E a farlo per Piacere (non per sfida a me stessa).
Anche saper restare immobili ha i suoi vantaggi.

Ci è voluto del tempo perchè divenisse un concetto mio.

Anche io ho litigato parecchio con quella voce. E' una voce con cui ho dovuto imparare prima a convivere e poi a dialogare.
Forte anche in me. Impossibile da spegnere o ignorare. L'unica via è stata riconoscerla Mia e dialogare. E imparare.
L'alternativa, quando quella voce ha il sopravvento, è la tensione ad una forma di autodistruzione autoreferenziale. Per dimostrare infinitamente.
Era stancante...era energia sprecata e direzionata in modo disfunzionale.
Ricollocarla e ridirigerla si è rivelata una immensa riserva di forza.
E lucidità.

Liberatorio farla sedere al tavolo e farla partecipare al banchetto  

Mi sa che sono quelli che io ho chiamato appunti, sì.
Raccolgo dati e informazioni.
E da quando la voce è al tavolo è particolarmente utile per individuare innanzitutto dove lavorare per il mio benessere e poi dove mettere l'altro.

Anche io imparo buttandomi a capofitto.
Sono una buona incassatrice. E sono frugale. tutto diventa materiale da utilizzare per me.

Ed è vera anche la questione dei "protettori".
Io ci univo la mia fisicità.
Sono minuta. Non ho un aspetto aggressivo e che destabilizza.
Unito all'accoglienza che deriva dal silenzio della considerazione di me da chiunque, fa scattare reazioni in cui l'altro colloca la sua idea di potenza. Dandomela praticamente in mano.
...per certi aspetti somiglia ad una dominazione dal basso. E mi diverte. Se devo essere sincera.

E' un altro aspetto della valutazione dell'altro.
Se il potere ti acceca talmente tanto da non renderti conto che sto giocando...beh.
Il gioco è fatto per quanto mi riguarda.
E quella frase, equivale come minimo a dei paraocchi. Nella migliore delle ipotesi.
A cui spesso corrisponde non una consapevolezza ma un automatismo della gestione sommersa di un desiderio di potere.
E quel desiderio, non riconosciuto, è un grimaldello.

E credo sia qui, in questi dintorni, la sovrapposizione fra "protettore" e "alleato".
Nella non consapevolezza del potere desiderato e giocato.

Anche per me è impensabile che una struttura di questo tipo mi sia alleata. O che men che meno possa in un qualche modo proteggermi.
(istintivo metter spazio e distanza. La tela di ragno, l'esser invischiata mi repelle a livello fisico prima ancora che psichico).  

Una volta lo sconto riguardava l'avvertire l'altro del suo essere scoperto con me...adesso è uno sconto che non applico più.
Non è una mia responsabilità.
(un tempo la sentivo tale, vedevo la debolezza - non la fragilità - e sentivo di dover proteggere. Ora non più. Ma anche questo sarebbe un discorso lunghissimo che riguarda i propri bisogni riguardo protezione e cura  )

Non so se mi spiego.

Quanto a quell'ignoranza...io penso che siamo solo all'inizio.
Il "bello" ha ancora da manifestarsi.

Non so se purtroppo o per fortuna.
Sto a guardare da questo punto di vista.


----------



## isabel (28 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> Io sono una aggressiva, quindi tendo a rilanciare.
> Ho dovuto imparare a non farlo di impulso. E a farlo per Piacere (non per sfida a me stessa).
> ...


Forza e lucidità, esattamente. 
Personalmente non rimpiango nemmeno le forze perse in quella dinamica che dici e che mi è fin troppo chiara.
Che non sia automatico il non scattare è come "un piacere".
Perché a me, quella sensazione che affiora dentro e che predispone il corpo all'escalation, non dispiace affatto.
La liberazione consiste nel farla fluire, dialogarci, come dici tu e non doverla necessariamente agire.
Ma che esista quell'impulso è in un certo senso vitale, per me.

Sui desideri non riconosciuti così come sui bisogni, che siano di potere o di "non potere" si aprirebbe un mondo.
Sono tutti grimaldelli, riconoscerli in se' o nell'altro in certi casi è un gioco, in altri casi è vantaggioso.
Pensavo che, paradossalmente, nel pormi al servizio dei miei alleati vado "senza protezioni", nuda, mentre nel pasturare i protettori sono tendenzialmente iper difesa, vestita di una nudità soltanto in apparenza simile.
Ma credo che il non riconoscersi crei difficoltà anche nel riconoscere ed individuare l'altro.

Sul "bello" che verrà...vedremo.
A me osservare piace, anche il grottesco.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> A me osservare piace, anche il grottesco.


Allora buon divertimento    

https://www.la7.it/laria-che-tira/v...ima-campata-del-nuovo-ponte-28-04-2020-321863


----------



## patroclo (28 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Allora buon divertimento
> 
> https://www.la7.it/laria-che-tira/v...ima-campata-del-nuovo-ponte-28-04-2020-321863


...ma dai, hanno pure il caschetto


----------



## Skorpio (28 Aprile 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> ...ma dai, hanno pure il caschetto


.. Forse ci vuole anche un comitato scientifico per evitare le figure di merda..


----------



## stany (28 Aprile 2020)




----------



## isabel (28 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Allora buon divertimento
> 
> https://www.la7.it/laria-che-tira/v...ima-campata-del-nuovo-ponte-28-04-2020-321863


Eh.
Sono surreali diversi fenomeni che si generano intorno a Conte.  
Ci mancavano solo le "sue bimbe", forse trattenute da questo rimasuglio della cosiddetta "fase 1".
La prossima volta secondo me accorreranno in massa


----------



## Marjanna (29 Aprile 2020)

Coronavirus-Karte: Deutschlandweite Fallzahlen in Echtzeit
					

Interaktive Karten zeigen die aktuellen Corona-Zahlen in Deutschland nach Landkreisen und Bundesländern sowie in allen Ländern weltweit.




					interaktiv.tagesspiegel.de
				












						99 Fragen und Antworten zum Coronavirus: Das große FAQ zur Pandemie
					

Coronavirus-Symptome, Schutz für sich selbst und andere – und vieles mehr. Unser Service mit häufig gestellten Fragen zu Virus, Pandemie und dem Umgang damit.




					www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## stany (2 Maggio 2020)

Obiettivo della Francia: 700.000 tamponi la settimana... 
Facendo due rapidi calcoli ci vogliono 22 mesi per testare tutti.
Da qui si capisce bene che tutte le App non serviranno un c**** per tracciare le persone.
Il virus in evoluzione avrebbe una scarsità di controllo nel tempo, rendendo più tangibili gli eventuali sintomi dell'infezione "sintomatica" in chi l'abbia contratta rispetto ad una allerta determinata dal servizio di raccolta dei dati.
A qualcosa serve, nel dopo ,al fine della rilevazione dei dati statistici; ma nella contingenza di una virulenza potente ed incontrollata ,da scongiurare naturalmente, avrebbe lo stesso effetto della rilevazione statistica dei miei consumi in kW che il mio distributore di energia mi comunica nei grafici sulla bolletta: se ho caldo uso il condizionatore e se ho freddo e mi serve la stufetta  a 2000W la uso .
Inoltre si parla già di una diffusione della app per la rilevazione dei contagi estesa "volontariamente" in misura del 25/30%.....
Ed io non sono affatto d'accordo a girare col mio Bluetooth attivato, così da essere a rischio di sottrazione di dati sensibili da parte di chi invece ha una App pirata tesa a questa frode .
Non ho mai girato col bluetooth attivo e non ho certo intenzione di farlo adesso!


----------



## danny (2 Maggio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Obiettivo della Francia: 700.000 tamponi la settimana...
> Facendo due rapidi calcoli ci vogliono 22 mesi per testare tutti.
> Da qui si capisce bene che tutte le App non serviranno un c**** per tracciare le persone.
> Il virus in evoluzione avrebbe una scarsità di controllo nel tempo, rendendo più tangibili gli eventuali sintomi dell'infezione "sintomatica" in chi l'abbia contratta rispetto ad una allerta determinata dal servizio di raccolta dei dati.
> ...


Eh sì, il rischio è anche quello, ma soprattutto una App di questo tipo va gestita alla Coreana, altrimenti non solo è inutile ma anche pericolosa.
Va aggiornata puntualmente con dati "freschi" e statisticamente rilevanti.
Essere costretti a prendersi le ferie, a stare a casa perché magari si è incrociato un anonimo positivo, che magari è solo un errore di immissione dei dati, è un rischio che non dovrebbe esistere, ma che nessuno potrà mai verificare.
Come fai tu utente a sapere che hai incrociato realmente una persona positiva?


----------



## stany (2 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Eh sì, il rischio è anche quello, ma soprattutto una App di questo tipo va gestita alla Coreana, altrimenti non solo è inutile ma anche pericolosa.
> Va aggiornata puntualmente con dati "freschi" e statisticamente rilevanti.
> Essere costretti a prendersi le ferie, a stare a casa perché magari si è incrociato un anonimo positivo, che magari è solo un errore di immissione dei dati, è un rischio che non dovrebbe esistere, ma che nessuno potrà mai verificare.
> Come fai tu utente a sapere che hai incrociato realmente una persona positiva?


Infatti io spero che siano in molti a capirlo.
Se poi mi viene imposto dal governo allora per prima cosa non usate il mio device; quello è il mio me lo sono comprato io! Me ne fornite uno predisposto alla bisogna con tutte le sicurezze che volete e che riuscite a garantire.
Comunque vedi che ragionando si trovano i limiti a delle cose che portano beneficio solo agli sviluppatori di  queste app tra i quali vi sono anche i figli di Berlusconi.
Se si sa già che sotto il 60% non servirà a niente, perché allora diffonderlo al 25 30%?
Sono soldi che arrivano dal  25 30% di applicazioni installate su 10-12 milioni di smartphone, in termini economici tolte le spese vive nella ricerca quanto possono Valere ? Fatti i conti della serva quindi su minimo tre , cinque milioni di device? 
Cinquanta, settanta milioni di euro? 

Non male per una startup di cinque soci e 150 collaboratori nel mondo...
A meno che, si creda che la società la "doni" a titolo gratuito allo stato ,comprese assistenza e manutenzione ....


----------



## Marjanna (2 Maggio 2020)




----------



## Marjanna (3 Maggio 2020)

Un ospedale privato della mia zona (diventato Covid Hospital) dal 4 maggio riprenderà gradualmente l'attività ordinaria, sia ambulatoriale che di ricovero anche se rimarrà il reparto dedicato ai pazienti Covid con accesso riservato.
Dal 4 maggio sarà possibile fare tampone o test sierologico a pagamento. Ho cercato info e pare costi 45 euro (non chiaro se riferito a tampone o test sierologico).
Scopro che non è l'unico ospedale privato che a fare test sierologico (sempre a pagamento).
Si è parlato tanto dei tamponi da fare a tutti, in pratica ora ti viene data la possibilità di farlo, basta pagare.
Qualcuno ha sentito qualcosa di analogo? Che lettura gli date?


----------



## oriente70 (3 Maggio 2020)

Non so se è vecchia .


			Plasma iperimmune conclusa la sperimentazione - asstmantova


----------



## stany (3 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha sentito qualcosa di analogo? Che lettura gli date?


Che lo stato non ha  soldi .


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Un ospedale privato della mia zona (diventato Covid Hospital) dal 4 maggio riprenderà gradualmente l'attività ordinaria, sia ambulatoriale che di ricovero anche se rimarrà il reparto dedicato ai pazienti Covid con accesso riservato.
> Dal 4 maggio sarà possibile fare tampone o test sierologico a pagamento. Ho cercato info e pare costi 45 euro (non chiaro se riferito a tampone o test sierologico).
> Scopro che non è l'unico ospedale privato che a fare test sierologico (sempre a pagamento).
> Si è parlato tanto dei tamponi da fare a tutti, in pratica ora ti viene data la possibilità di farlo, basta pagare.
> Qualcuno ha sentito qualcosa di analogo? Che lettura gli date?


dirottare la prevenzione.
Il singolo può gestire la prevenzione, pagando personalmente.
Un po' come succede per altre malattie, vedi mammografia gratis ogni 2 anni, però se vuoi stare tranquilla la fai ogni anno e una te la paghi tu.
La mammografia va integrata con ecografia per una corretta prevenzione, questa però non è mai gratis.
Non hanno soldi.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Maggio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dirottare la prevenzione.
> Il singolo può gestire la prevenzione, pagando personalmente.
> Un po' come succede per altre malattie, vedi mammografia gratis ogni 2 anni, però se vuoi stare tranquilla la fai ogni anno e una te la paghi tu.
> La mammografia va integrata con ecografia per una corretta prevenzione, questa però non è mai gratis.
> Non hanno soldi.


Si ma il tampone o test sierologico non rientrano nella prevenzione. Non è come fare un esame del sangue, in cui ad esempio se hai glicemia e emoglobina glicata a posto sai che è improbabile che tra un mese sarai diabetico. Il tampone ti copre rispetto alla tua situazione nei giorni precedenti, ma il giorno dopo potresti contrarre il virus, non hai alcuna garanzia.
Si era parlato di farlo ad un numero maggiore di persone per beccare gli asintomatici, sappiamo che molti hanno avuto un familiare che ha contratto il virus a cui non è stato fatto il tampone, ed infine ci sono i casi lievi a cui era stato detto di stare in casa e a cui è stato permesso poi di uscire dopo Tot giorni senza aver fatto un tampone, ed in seguito abbiamo saputo che neppure ne basta uno, ma ne sono necessari almeno due.
Il test fatto da privato prevede che se tu risulti positivo sia tu a chiamare il medico di base e informarlo.

Non sono notizie di tantissime settimane fa, forse la scorsa settimana ancora si trattava di questi temi.
E' attualmente ancora in corso la propaganda per la App Immuni tanto contestata, io mi ero chiesta "ma se scarico questa App e vengo a sapere che sono stata a contatto con un positivo, vuol dire che mi faranno il tampone o avrò solo l'informazione?".
A questo punto mi viene da pensare "si avrò solo l'informazione" quindi ad ogni notifica dovrei correre a farmi il tampone, pagandomelo.
Al contempo sappiamo benissimo che c'è chi potrebbe avere problemi rispetto a questa spesa.
Chi va a lavorare gratis, quindi ipoteticamente vede più persone, si espone di più.

In più verso autunno risaliranno i classici raffreddori, andremo tutti a farci il tampone al primo colpo di tosse? Oppure quel giorno che torniamo a casa e abbiamo un poco di mal di gola? Negli anni precedenti avremmo aspettato, senza preoccuparci più di tanto, magari facendoci la classica spremuta.

Se è come ho scritto non c'è stata alcuna comunicazione chiara.
(Il tampone alla regione costa 30 euro, diversi sono i costi di una persona che finisce in terapia intensiva, mi pare 1500 euro al giorno, fare tamponi è conveniente rispetto a vedere arrivare persone in terapia intensiva, o comunque anche solo per degenza in ospedale. Il problema fino a una decina di giorni fa, più o meno, era che mancavano i reagenti. Tutte le varie campagna aperte per raccolte di soldi erano per comprare macchine per i letti di terapia intensiva.)


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si ma il tampone o test sierologico non rientrano nella prevenzione. Non è come fare un esame del sangue, in cui ad esempio se hai glicemia e emoglobina glicata a posto sai che è improbabile che tra un mese sarai diabetico. Il tampone ti copre rispetto alla tua situazione nei giorni precedenti, ma il giorno dopo potresti contrarre il virus, non hai alcuna garanzia.
> Si era parlato di farlo ad un numero maggiore di persone per beccare gli asintomatici, sappiamo che molti hanno avuto un familiare che ha contratto il virus a cui non è stato fatto il tampone, ed infine ci sono i casi lievi a cui era stato detto di stare in casa e a cui è stato permesso poi di uscire dopo Tot giorni senza aver fatto un tampone, ed in seguito abbiamo saputo che neppure ne basta uno, ma ne sono necessari almeno due.
> Il test fatto da privato prevede che se tu risulti positivo sia tu a chiamare il medico di base e informarlo.
> 
> ...


appunto soldi che si deve spendere e rispendere ma che non si hanno.
La privacy dovrebbe essere messa da parte i dati di accertamento che dovessero dare risultati positivi dovrebbero essere segnalati dai laboratori alle asl. Senza affidare al singolo l'onere. 
Da li si riapre un discorso complesso, come affrontare il problema. Se li si lascia a casa con famigliari sani ci sarebbe comunque un'altra esplosione.
Dovrebbe essere messo a punto un protocollo semplice chiaro e snello, per non avere più sangue , morte e distruzione.


----------



## spleen (3 Maggio 2020)

Oggi pomeriggio corsa in bicicletta, rigonfiare le ruote, dopo mesi e mesi che sta lì, inerte, sotto il telo. Via per stradine poco frequentate, in mezzo a siepi ed alberi, traversando ponticelli su acque placide, con la mascherina, in due, mia moglie che mi pedala accanto.

E poi sono arrivato sul viale dell’ ospedale, verso il centro, e mi sono fermato a guardare, per memorizzare emozionalmente quella scena che mi si è presentata: Una decina di persone stanno al di qua della recinzione, sono madri, mogli, figli e figlie (presumo) di chi sta dentro, dall’altra parte della ringhiera. I pazienti non possono  ricevere visite, da mesi ormai, ora stanno lì, a distanza di sicurezza dalla recinzione, in pigiama, sul quale hanno indossato una giacca o un giubbino, stanno seduti, chi in carrozzina chi sulle panchine e parlano ai loro congiunti fuori dalla recinzione, come fossero rinchiusi in un lager.

Vedo gli sguardi, una signora piange commossa, guarda il marito, chissà da quanto tempo non può toccarlo, abbracciarlo, lo guarda  come si guardava una immagine della madonna, mentre lui le getta dei baci, con la mano, hanno i capelli bianchi entrambi, E poi dicono che l’amore si spegne….

Le infermiere sorvegliano, tutti stanno con la mascherina, ogni tanto qualcuno si stacca e ritorna, chi in reparto, chi si avvia a casa.

 E’ una bellissima giornata, ho voglia di gelato, la gelateria sotto il mio ufficio è aperta per asporto, ci fermiamo e saliamo a mangiarlo nel mio ufficio.

La piazza vista da qua è vuota, domani chissà, da domani molti tornano al lavoro.

Adesso torniamo a casa, un’altra giornata è andata, stasera voglio distendermi sul divano, e non voglio pensare a nulla.


----------



## stany (5 Maggio 2020)

Quest'anno niente (meno male è a dieci minuti a piedi da casa mia)








						Coronavirus, anche il Kappa FuturFestival getta la spugna: “Edizione rinviata al 2021”
					

Viste le complicazioni legate al protrarsi dell'emergenza coronavirus, gli organizzatori hanno deciso di far slittare di un anno la kermesse, punto di riferimento internazionale per la musica techno




					www.torinoggi.it


----------



## Max78 (5 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Spostiamoci qua, dedicando il thread soltanto a questa situazione che coinvolge ormai tutti.
> Come lo state vivendo?
> Cosa ha cambiato e temete cambierà nella vostra vita?
> Interessante sarebbe anche conoscere le conseguenze su chi è interessato dai provvedimenti e non può lavorare o di chi teme per la propria salute o per quella dei propri cari.
> ...


Ciao denny.  Un saluto a tutti.
Ieri abbiamo aperto l'attività, e abbiamo effettuato tutti i dispositivi di sicurezza, 
I clienti entrano solo su prenotazione, con un lasso di tempo tra uno e l'altro di 30 minuti. 
Abbiamo molto lavoro accumulato, e i miei collaboratori sono sereni per tutte le precauzioni prese per la loro e nostra salute. 
Fortunatamente si riparte alla grande e credo che con il tempo recuperiamo. 
Ho avuto la fortuna di pagare la metà dell'affitto, il proprietario mi ha voluto aiutare di sua spontaneità, se dovevo aspettare lo stato avrei fatto i capelli bianchi... Per il resto sono fiducioso che tutto andrà bene se si rispettano le regole.


----------



## ivanl (5 Maggio 2020)

Oggi uscirò per la prima volta in 60 giorni per andare a fare un sopralluogo in azienda e verificare ciò che è stato fatto a livello di sicurezza e prevenzione. Avevo programmato di prendermi mezza giornata per farmi un giro in moto, ma dovrò rimandare...Vediamo come si vive con la mascherina, immagino sia una gran seccatura


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Maggio 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> Oggi uscirò per la prima volta in 60 giorni per andare a fare un sopralluogo in azienda e verificare ciò che è stato fatto a livello di sicurezza e prevenzione. Avevo programmato di prendermi mezza giornata per farmi un giro in moto, ma dovrò rimandare...Vediamo come si vive con la mascherina, immagino sia una gran seccatura


vai in azienda in moto


----------



## ivanl (5 Maggio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vai in azienda in moto


in effetti potrei, ma se poi in moto mi accaldo e mi  misurano la febbre arrivato in azienda, non mi fanno entrare


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Maggio 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> in effetti potrei, ma se poi in moto mi accaldo e mi  misurano la febbre arrivato in azienda, non mi fanno entrare


e cos'hai una moto sputafuoco?
 Perché mai la temperatura dovrebbe salirti così tanto


----------



## ivanl (5 Maggio 2020)

ci sono 26 gradi, il casco, l'aria calda che arriva dal motore, i termoscanner sono belli sensibili...l'altro giorno mi ha suonato perche' ero stato 5 minuti in macchina al sole


----------



## kikko64 (7 Maggio 2020)

Avevo quasi dimenticato questo posto, credo che ormai sia passato almeno un anno dall'ultima volta che ci sono entrato.
Troppe cose a cui pensare ... troppi problemi da risolvere ... troppo dolore da sopportare ... meglio andarsene, da tutto e da tutti.
E come se non fosse bastato un 2019 orribile, il 2020 mi ha portato in un letto di ospedale a lottare contro questo virus bastardo ...
Ho avuto la fortuna di poter avere un'altra possibilità ... ora si tratta di sfruttarla.
Un saluto.


----------



## ivanl (7 Maggio 2020)

Kikko sono contento che ti sia rimesso, riguardati e goditi la vita


----------



## stany (7 Maggio 2020)

kikko64 ha detto:


> .. meglio andarsene, da tutto e da tutti.


E no eh!


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Maggio 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> ci sono 26 gradi, il casco, l'aria calda che arriva dal motore, i termoscanner sono belli sensibili...l'altro giorno mi ha suonato perche' ero stato 5 minuti in macchina al sole


arriva prima e mettiti all'ombra, in 5 minuti ti raffreddi


----------



## oriente70 (7 Maggio 2020)

Approposito


----------



## Marjanna (7 Maggio 2020)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Avevo quasi dimenticato questo posto, credo che ormai sia passato almeno un anno dall'ultima volta che ci sono entrato.
> Troppe cose a cui pensare ... troppi problemi da risolvere ... troppo dolore da sopportare ... meglio andarsene, da tutto e da tutti.
> E come se non fosse bastato un 2019 orribile, il 2020 mi ha portato in un letto di ospedale a lottare contro questo virus bastardo ...
> Ho avuto la fortuna di poter avere un'altra possibilità ... ora si tratta di sfruttarla.
> Un saluto.


Come stai? Ti sei ripreso o devi fare ancora terapie di recupero?
Il paradiso è qui, e se le cose non girano come si vorrebbe... un bel fanculo ogni tanto ci sta, è troppo importante darsi un sorriso


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2020)

Non so se l’informazione può interessare ma le donne che hanno partorito o avuto un aborto non possono donare plasma da utilizzare nella cura del corona virus


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so se l’informazione può interessare ma le donne che hanno partorito o avuto un aborto non possono donare plasma da utilizzare nella cura del corona virus


perché? Siamo impure?


----------



## perplesso (9 Maggio 2020)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Avevo quasi dimenticato questo posto, credo che ormai sia passato almeno un anno dall'ultima volta che ci sono entrato.
> Troppe cose a cui pensare ... troppi problemi da risolvere ... troppo dolore da sopportare ... meglio andarsene, da tutto e da tutti.
> E come se non fosse bastato un 2019 orribile, il 2020 mi ha portato in un letto di ospedale a lottare contro questo virus bastardo ...
> Ho avuto la fortuna di poter avere un'altra possibilità ... ora si tratta di sfruttarla.
> Un saluto.


ora come va?


----------



## perplesso (9 Maggio 2020)

Merkel e il “corridoio” anti-Covid per portare al mare i turisti (e escludere l’Italia)
					

Germania, Austria, Repubblica Ceca e Croazia stanno lavorando a un piano per portare i loro turisti al mare in sicurezza, escludendo dunque l’Adriatico italiano.




					quifinanza.it


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Merkel e il “corridoio” anti-Covid per portare al mare i turisti (e escludere l’Italia)
> 
> 
> Germania, Austria, Repubblica Ceca e Croazia stanno lavorando a un piano per portare i loro turisti al mare in sicurezza, escludendo dunque l’Adriatico italiano.
> ...


ma...se ne parla come se fosse un problema solo italiano.
Se inizia ad esserci molto movimento anche in quei paesi, dubito che restino così indenni


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perché? Siamo impure?


 No
Per un problema di anticorpi che si trasmettono da madre a figlio attraverso il cordone 
Ho parlato con il reparto dell’ospedale di Pavia per poter donare il plasma visto che almeno sulla carta potevo avere i requisiti e invece alla seconda domanda che m hanno fatto (se avevo avuto figli o aborti) già mi hanno scartato


----------



## perplesso (10 Maggio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma...se ne parla come se fosse un problema solo italiano.
> Se inizia ad esserci molto movimento anche in quei paesi, dubito che restino così indenni


in Germania, dove peraltro stanno oltre i 7500 morti, sappiamo che barano sui numeri reali del contagio per sembrare quelli che stanno meglio di tutti.    

negli altri paesi, specie ad est, i numeri sono effettivamente bassi come in certe regioni del nostro sud.   

Maggio è tradizionalmente mese di ferie in Germania e visto che l'Italia è il lazzaretto del mondo, grazie alla propaganda che ci è piovuta in testa dai nostri cari fratelli europei, gli altri si stanno organizzando.   per fotterci.

Contimuate pure a credere all'UE


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No
> Per un problema di anticorpi che si trasmettono da madre a figlio attraverso il cordone
> Ho parlato con il reparto dell’ospedale di Pavia per poter donare il plasma visto che almeno sulla carta potevo avere i requisiti e invece alla seconda domanda che m hanno fatto (se avevo avuto figli o aborti) già mi hanno scartato


 Non lo sapevo. Quindi buona parte delle donne non potranno farlo.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non lo sapevo. Quindi buona parte delle donne non potranno farlo.


Esatto


----------



## Vera (10 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so se l’informazione può interessare ma le donne che hanno partorito o avuto un aborto non possono donare plasma da utilizzare nella cura del corona virus


Anche se il parto o l'interruzione di gravidanza non sono avvenuti negli ultimi 6 mesi?
Di regola è una domanda che c'è di prassi nel modulo di donazione sangue.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Anche se il parto o l'interruzione di gravidanza non sono avvenuti negli ultimi 6 mesi?
> Di regola è una domanda che c'è di prassi nel modulo di donazione sangue.


Ho partorito 18 anni fa l’ultima volta e non sono idonea
Ovviamente per donare plasma ai fini della cura del covid


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Esatto


quindi la natura ha previsto che chi da alla luce una vita, non può salvarne altre.
Oppure uomini! Non solo siete i più a rischio ma dovete cavarvela da soli sta volta
 Tanto per dire ....stronzate


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quindi la natura ha previsto che chi da alla luce una vita, non può salvarne altre.
> Oppure uomini! Non solo siete i più a rischio ma dovete cavarvela da soli sta volta
> Tanto per dire ....stronzate


Puoi comunque donare sangue e plasma per altre finalità . Se ne salvano  comunque di vite.


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2020)

Ma è strana questa cosa...non si parla sempre di 6 mesi? Non riesco a capire il senso


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Ma è strana questa cosa...non si parla sempre di 6 mesi? Non riesco a capire il senso


Ma i sei mesi valgono per la donazione di plasma e/o sangue per trasfusioni.
Non valgono per il covid
Non so spiegartelo con termini medici, da Pavia mi hanno detto che gli anticorpi presenti nel sangue di una donna che ha partorito o abortito rendono il plasma non utilizzabile nella cura del covid


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2020)

Ma a distanza di tanti anni?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2020)

https://www.centronazionalesangue.it/sites/default/files/Trali%20Rapporto%20Tecnico%202010.pdf?fbclid=IwAR3pPnGYGYsDARW1FiIEAwzoxVxqcQ4jrm5EsVpuCMqBF5POjAXd7K95rh8
		


Traduzione per comuni mortali 

"Mo’ vi dico una cosa che sanno in pochissimi e io pure non la sapevo fino a pochi giorni fa.

Noi donne che abbiamo avuto gravidanze, non importa se condotte a termine, non possiamo donare plasma per usi clinici.
Possiamo donare il sangue questo si, e anzi facciamolo che passata l’ondata iniziale di grande afflusso le scorte stanno di nuovo finendo.
Dal nostro sangue si utilizzeranno i globuli rossi che potranno essere trasfusi mentre il nostro plasma andrà all’industria per farne gli emoderivati.
L’ho scoperto perché avendo avuto ospite il Sars-Cov-2 ho sviluppato gli anticorpi che potrebbero essere utili ma purtroppo rischia di accopparne più il mio plasma che il virus.
Provo a spiegare il perché, in modo grossolano ma abbiate pietà che faccio il chirurgo vascolare e queste nozioni sono andate a ripescarle e a rinfrescarle dopo circa trent’anni epoca in cui le ho studiate.
Allora quando noi veniamo fecondate dall’intrepido spermatozoo sviluppiamo una reazione immunitaria contro la metà estranea paterna del prodotto del concepimento, tuttavia si verifica quella cosa che si chiama tolleranza immunitaria materna per la quale l’embrionr non viene rigettato e in qualche modo viene riconosciuto come proprio.
Il tutto avviene attraverso un sistema antigenico che si chiama HLA che sarebbe una specie di marchio sul culo della pecora che segna l’identità delle nostre cellule come nostre.
Quindi il sangue di una donna che è stata fecondata è in qualche modo immunizzato.
Questa cosa fa sì che se viene trasfuso il plasma si provoca una reazione immunitaria gravissima che si chiama TRALI (transfusion related acute lung injury) che ha una mortalità altissima fra il 40 e il 60%.
Ecco perché la terapia del plasma nel trattamento dei casi gravi di covid 19 è limitata anche dal fatto che noi donne siamo per lo più escluse dalla donazione di plasma.
(Si prega vivamente i colleghi internisti/immunologi/ reumatologi/ trasfusionisti di stendere un velo pietoso sulla rozzezza scientifica del mio post e magari apportare correzioni o ulteriori informazioni)"


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2020)

nulligravide...caspita, davvero non lo sapevo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Puoi comunque donare sangue e plasma per altre finalità . Se ne salvano  comunque di vite.


ma certo


----------



## kikko64 (10 Maggio 2020)

Io ora sto bene, sono stato dimesso dal reparto di pneumologia circa un mese fa ma, pur avendo avuto una polmonite interstiziale, non sono mai stato in terapia intensiva.
Ho già fatto il test sierologico e sono reattivo all'IgG con un valore abbastanza alto.
Il 28 Maggio ho appuntamento al Centro Trasfusionale per verificare la possibilità di diventare donatore di plasma iperimmune.


----------



## Marjanna (10 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> in Germania, dove peraltro stanno oltre i 7500 morti, sappiamo che barano sui numeri reali del contagio per sembrare quelli che stanno meglio di tutti.
> 
> negli altri paesi, specie ad est, i numeri sono effettivamente bassi come in certe regioni del nostro sud.
> 
> ...


Perchè lo sappiamo? Come fanno?
Comunque ora i conteggi sono cambiati anche in Veneto. Riporto:  _I dati sui ricoveri appaiono dimezzati perché la Regione non conteggia più un grande numero di pazienti in reparto e in terapia intensiva che, sono sempre in gravi condizioni, ma attualmente, dopo un'iniziale positività, ora risultano negativi al tampone. _

Non ho capito il senso del cambio del conteggio. Ho cercato ma non ho trovato spiegazione ufficiale.
Però se hanno fatto così anche altri paesi si fa presto a far sparire i morti per coronavirus. 
Mi viene in mente la famosa frase_ Il paziente è morto ma l'operazione è perfettamente riuscita._

Perchè prima si e ora no? Era un problema inerente alle RSA? Ai parenti che non potevano dare l'ultimo saluto al prossimo defunto? 
Ora se sei negativo non sei più contagioso percui se crepi tra due giorni non sei morto per coronavirus? Ci siamo svegliati ora conseguente visione di appestati d'Europa?

So che vado controtendenza visto che molti non vorrebbero vedere nell'elenco le persone con patologie pregresse, però vedo che prende sempre più piede la tesi "il virus non esiste", e mi sembra ci sia un diffuso sentore positivo però a questo punto vorrei anche capire.
Facciamo il gioco delle tre carte con i morti?


----------



## perplesso (11 Maggio 2020)

che in Germania passino per morti per altre cause i morti da coronavirus dove possono, mica è un segreto.

per settimane hanno dichiaro meno morti in Germania che in Emilia, che ha un ventunesimo della popolazione tedesca.

Poi, quando si è cominciato a far notare la cosa e soprattutto dopo che hanno ricevuto in Germania qualche paziente dall'estero, che poteva quindi riportare le notizie, allora i morti hanno cominciato "casualmente" a salire ed ora siamo oltre i 7500.  e pure nelle case private dei tedeschi, vai a sapere quanti ne sono realmente morti.

sulla teoria che il CV in realtà non esiste, beh si sapeva che passata la buriana gli antivaccinisti sarebbero tornati alla carica....


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> che in Germania passino per morti per altre cause i morti da coronavirus dove possono, mica è un segreto.
> 
> per settimane hanno dichiaro meno morti in Germania che in Emilia, che ha un ventunesimo della popolazione tedesca.
> 
> ...


Io sono convinta che anche in Italia li stiano contando alla cavolo
Sul fatto che non esista ovviamente non sono d’accordo
Sul fatto che qui non ci abbiano detto la verità invece sono più che convinta


----------



## perplesso (11 Maggio 2020)

Usa, l'aiuto di Trump agli agricoltori: "Il governo comprerà merci invendute"
					

Le merci agricole e da allevamento acquistate dal governo per 3 miliardi di dollari, ha precisato Trump, verranno destinate alle mense per i poveri




					www.ilgiornale.it


----------



## ologramma (11 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Usa, l'aiuto di Trump agli agricoltori: "Il governo comprerà merci invendute"
> 
> 
> Le merci agricole e da allevamento acquistate dal governo per 3 miliardi di dollari, ha precisato Trump, verranno destinate alle mense per i poveri
> ...


Allora ti piacerebbe uno che  prende decisioni sull'unghia , ovvero l'uomo solo al comando?
Poi pensa si comporti come il famoso uomo che abbiamo avuto all'inizio del secolo scorso, comunque stiamo per la strada buona se arriva il cazzaro verde e compagni cosa ci ritroveremo .
La democrazia  ha i suoi tempi quindi calma  , chi rompe sono i grandi affaristi che dovranno prendere i soldi dove  li hanno portati  cioè nei paradisi fiscali, poi sento condoni qui di là , abbiamo fatto di tutto in questo paese  e cosa ci ritroviamo ?
La gente povera ha un aiuto dalle persone , dal comune (nel mio) dalla caritas , dai cittadini con la spesa solidale con i buoni pasti .
Ci saranno sempre i scontenti , ricordo cosa mi diceva mia madre quando organizzava gite, puoi fare tutto per benino ma ci saranno sempre due o tre stronzi che la cosa non gli piace.


----------



## perplesso (11 Maggio 2020)

qui gli stronzi sono almeno una dozzina di milioni, glieli passi tu i buoni pasto?


----------



## ologramma (12 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> qui gli stronzi sono almeno una dozzina di milioni, glieli passi tu i buoni pasto?


beato tu che li hai contati , se sono così tanti la da te forse dobbiamo pensare che non mangiano più della metà degli italiani.
In tv fanno vedere la fila al monte dei pegni , forse non ci abbiamo mai pensato  ma ricordo quando accompagnavo mia madre in banca dietro all'ingresso principale  vi era l'altro ingresso , vidi molte persone in fila , chiesi e mi dissero che era gente che non ce la faceva a campare quindi si impegnava l'oro , avete mai visto servizi in tv , un po di serietà ci dovrebbe essere , ma dato che tutto fa spettacolo portiamo casi che non fanno la maggior parte , serve solo per fare ascolti e far pendere la situazione per la parte politica che lo denuncia.


----------



## stany (12 Maggio 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> un po di serietà ci dovrebbe essere , ma dato che tutto fa spettacolo portiamo casi che non fanno la maggior parte , serve solo per fare ascolti e far pendere la situazione per la parte politica che lo denuncia.


Indubbiamente è un fenomeno che c'è sempre stato; solo che oggi sicuramente è incrementato dalla crisi di queste settimane.
Fino ad alcuni anni fa in ogni quartiere  c'era un "compro oro", Oggi sono stati decimati.
Probabilmente negli anni le persone si sono vendute quasi tutto; quelle che si trovano in questi giorni al banco dei pegni evidentemente appartengono a una classe sociale e ad una cultura che prima non si era mai avvicinata a cose di questo genere.


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> beato tu che li hai contati , se sono così tanti la da te forse dobbiamo pensare che non mangiano più della metà degli italiani.
> In tv fanno vedere la fila al monte dei pegni , forse non ci abbiamo mai pensato  ma ricordo quando accompagnavo mia madre in banca dietro all'ingresso principale  vi era l'altro ingresso , vidi molte persone in fila , chiesi e mi dissero che era gente che non ce la faceva a campare quindi si impegnava l'oro , avete mai visto servizi in tv , un po di serietà ci dovrebbe essere , ma dato che tutto fa spettacolo portiamo casi che non fanno la maggior parte , serve solo per fare ascolti e far pendere la situazione per la parte politica che lo denuncia.


C'e'  anche tantissima gente che la vita se la e' rovinata da sola.  Gioco alcol droghe.
Prova a cercare  qualcuno per fare determinati lavori in Sardegna.....vengono uno o due giorni e poi trovano scuse. 
E pagando quello che decidono loro e mancia.  E regalato pure dei mobili.  Mah! Eppure  non li conto quelli che a parole promettevano di continuare a fare determinati lavori, imbiancatura,  giardinaggio pulizie e poi...spariti o sparite.  E da due anni aspetto un preventivo per una porta finestra scorrevole, sollecitato 2 volte e piu' sentito. Infatti quando ho dovuto rifare i bagni ho fatto venire gente dalla Lombardia, puntuali precisi nei tempi e nei prezzi. L'unico che mi ha sorpresa ma capitato in un momento in cui aveva poco lavoro un mobiliere che mi ha fatto una cucina su misura in 15gg. Lasciando perdere le piastrelle opache invece che lucide,  bellissima e consegnata puntualmente.   Miracolo.


----------



## stany (14 Maggio 2020)

disincantata ha detto:


> C'e'  anche tantissima gente che la vita se la e' rovinata da sola.  Gioco alcol droghe.
> Prova a cercare  qualcuno per fare determinati lavori in Sardegna.....vengono uno o due giorni e poi trovano scuse.
> E pagando quello che decidono loro e mancia.  E regalato pure dei mobili.  Mah! Eppure  non li conto quelli che a parole promettevano di continuare a fare determinati lavori, imbiancatura,  giardinaggio pulizie e poi...spariti o sparite.  E da due anni aspetto un preventivo per una porta finestra scorrevole, sollecitato 2 volte e piu' sentito. Infatti quando ho dovuto rifare i bagni ho fatto venire gente dalla Lombardia, puntuali precisi nei tempi e nei prezzi. L'unico che mi ha sorpresa ma capitato in un momento in cui aveva poco lavoro un mobiliere che mi ha fatto una cucina su misura in 15gg. Lasciando perdere le piastrelle opache invece che lucide,  bellissima e consegnata puntualmente.   Miracolo.


Eh....quando si và in Brasile è così! 
.


----------



## ivanl (14 Maggio 2020)

pensa te che qua nell'operoso nord, io per fare i lavori chiamo sempre i calabresi


----------



## patroclo (14 Maggio 2020)

Arrivati i dati su base istat sul confronto della mortalità negli ultimi anni http://www.opendatabassaromagna.it/2020/05/la-mortalita-nei-comuni-italiani-e-in.html
Nel mio comune oltre il 500%,  il picco in alcuni comuni è stato del 3900%


----------



## stany (14 Maggio 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> pensa te che qua nell'operoso nord, io per fare i lavori chiamo sempre i calabresi


Pure io.


----------



## danny (15 Maggio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Indubbiamente è un fenomeno che c'è sempre stato; solo che oggi sicuramente è incrementato dalla crisi di queste settimane.
> Fino ad alcuni anni fa in ogni quartiere  c'era un "compro oro", *Oggi sono stati decimati.*
> Probabilmente negli anni le persone si sono vendute quasi tutto; quelle che si trovano in questi giorni al banco dei pegni evidentemente appartengono a una classe sociale e ad una cultura che prima non si era mai avvicinata a cose di questo genere.


Continui furti.
Conosco chi ci lavora.
E problemi di riciclaggio.
Alla fine, un caos.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Infilateli in quel posto i disegnini visto che ti serve il disegno per capire come si fa


Una vera “ signora”


----------



## Lara3 (26 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma vai a cagare
> Di cuore
> Sei salita sul carro di quelli a cui vuoi fare buona impressiona
> Ma a chi dà fastidio il numero dei morti
> ...


Una vera “ signora”.


----------



## Gennaro73 (13 Giugno 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Arrivati i dati su base istat sul confronto della mortalità negli ultimi anni http://www.opendatabassaromagna.it/2020/05/la-mortalita-nei-comuni-italiani-e-in.html
> Nel mio comune oltre il 500%,  il picco in alcuni comuni è stato del 3900%


3900% è una caxxata, sarà un comune con quattro gatti. Causa terrorismo mediatico ci sono morti per infarto  che non hanno voluto/potuto raggiungere l'ospedale, ed anche i malati oncologici sono meno seguiti.

Se si paragona con il 2017, il disastro c'è stato in pianura padana per circa un mese.
Dicono persone del settore, che all'inizio la cura era errata, non prevedendo i trombi, ed inoltre il ministero sconsigliava le autopsie, mentre (sempre secondo dottori),  eseguirle con nuovi virus, sarebbe l'abc della medicina. Questo ritardo avrebbe aumentato le morti in quel periodo.

Le curve statistiche di contagio, poi, sono state tutte completamente sbagliate dal governo e dal suo magnifico comitato tecnico scientifico megagalattico (mi sembra di vivere in un film di Fantozzi), specie durante la fase due, perchè erano previsti maggiori contagi per via delle riaperture, ed invece i contagi hanno continuato a diminuire, dando ragione a come hanno agito in paesi come la Svizzera, chiudendo molte meno attività che da noi, ed ottenendo gli stessi risultati, senza affamare molta gente.

Io sono allibito del fatto che non siano nemmeno criticati da tutti, dato che di errori e di scelte grossolane ne stanno facendo a iosa.

Facile criticare?

Un esempio: se al ristorante i familiari possono sedere vicini e senza mascherina, con distanza da terzi, perchè in teatro devono essere tutti a distanza (anche tra familiari), e con mascherina??
Queste sono le cose fatte con i piedi, non si mettono d'accordo nemmeno tra di loro e non ascoltano minimamente chi lavora sul campo nelle zone piú colpite.


----------



## Marjanna (24 Ottobre 2020)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io ora sto bene, sono stato dimesso dal reparto di pneumologia circa un mese fa ma, pur avendo avuto una polmonite interstiziale, non sono mai stato in terapia intensiva.
> Ho già fatto il test sierologico e sono reattivo all'IgG con un valore abbastanza alto.
> Il 28 Maggio ho appuntamento al Centro Trasfusionale per verificare la possibilità di diventare donatore di plasma iperimmune.


Come stai oggi @kikko64?


----------

